# Sticky  What's Your Latest Non-Cuban Purchase? II



## Herf N Turf

G'day BOTL and SOTL!

Occasionally we get threads, which have simply run their course and other times, some have simply become so enormous that they become unmanageable. That's the case with the great thread, begun in 2009, by our beloved friend, Cigar Man Andy. Not only was Andy's thread 5 years old, but it had run up an astonishing 1065 pages!

That tells us that this is a topic, which garners extraordinary interest and popularity, while providing the community an opportunity to share their enthusiasm of adding to their ever-growing collections. So, it's in this spirit that I want to immediately create this follow-up thread.

My latest non-Cuban purchase is one of which I am particularly proud. Not only are they cigars I consider exceptional, but it was also a box split with a dear friend, fellow BOTL and respected member of Puff.

It's a box of 2012 Hundredth Anniversary Opus X Lancero, acquired by myself and Tobias Lutz. We met up at Milan Tobacconist in downtown Roanoke Virginia. Milan are an ORIGINAL Fuente account, having opened their doors the very same year Fuente were founded. Of course, we've both sequestered them into the deepest bowels of our humidors for a long nap and we look forward to sampling them together once they've awakened.





*So, what's your latest acquisition?*


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first box of Unicos, Dirty Rats baby!!!


----------



## Merovius

Herf N Turf said:


> G'day BOTL and SOTL!
> 
> My latest non-Cuban purchase is one of which I am particularly proud. Not only are they cigars I consider exceptional, but it was also a box split with a dear friend, fellow BOTL and respected member of Puff.
> 
> It's a box of 2012 Hundredth Anniversary Opus X Lancero, acquired by myself and Tobias Lutz.


Thats a tough act to follow. Nice score, they look amazing!


----------



## Old Smokey

Herf N Turf said:


> G'day BOTL and SOTL!
> 
> Occasionally we get threads, which have simply run their course and other times, some have simply become so enormous that they become unmanageable. That's the case with the great thread, begun in 2009, by our beloved friend, Cigar Man Andy. Not only was Andy's thread 5 years old, but it had run up an astonishing 1065 pages!
> 
> That tells us that this is a topic, which garners extraordinary interest and popularity, while providing the community an opportunity to share their enthusiasm of adding to their ever-growing collections. So, it's in this spirit that I want to immediately create this follow-up thread.
> 
> My latest non-Cuban purchase is one of which I am particularly proud. Not only are they cigars I consider exceptional, but it was also a box split with a dear friend, fellow BOTL and respected member of Puff.
> 
> It's a box of 2012 Hundredth Anniversary Opus X Lancero, acquired by myself and Tobias Lutz. We met up at Milan Tobacconist in downtown Roanoke Virginia. Milan are an ORIGINAL Fuente account, having opened their doors the very same year Fuente were founded. Of course, we've both sequestered them into the deepest bowels of our humidors for a long nap and we look forward to sampling them together once they've awakened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, what's your latest acquisition?*


Very cool Don. How long do you guys plan on aging them?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Old Smokey said:


> Very cool Don. How long do you guys plan on aging them?


I generally like to give Opus at least two years, but they seem to hold up well to about 10. I have it on good intel that these sat around at Fuente for five.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Herf N Turf said:


> It's a box of 2012 Hundredth Anniversary Opus X Lancero, acquired by myself and Tobias Lutz. We met up at Milan Tobacconist in downtown Roanoke Virginia. Milan are an ORIGINAL Fuente account, having opened their doors the very same year Fuente were founded. Of course, we've both sequestered them into the deepest bowels of our humidors for a long nap and we look forward to sampling them together once they've awakened.


My wife just rolled her eyes at me for the first time in a long time after I told her how much those were a piece :biggrin:

Yet another great example of the fun you can have when you get together with another Puffer at the local B&M!


----------



## Old Smokey

Tobias Lutz said:


> My wife just rolled her eyes at me for the first time in a long time after I told her how much those were a piece :biggrin:
> 
> Yet another great example of the fun you can have when you get together with another Puffer at the local B&M!


I look forward to reading the thread when you two get together to pop the cherry on that box.


----------



## ProjectSunfire

Tobias Lutz said:


> My wife just rolled her eyes at me for the first time in a long time after I told her how much those were a piece :biggrin:
> 
> Yet another great example of the fun you can have when you get together with another Puffer at the local B&M!


ok...I have to ask...how much are these?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

ProjectSunfire said:


> ok...I have to ask...how much are these?


Honestly, I don't remember now (it's been a few weeks). I know that David gave us a nice deal on them though. ~$25 a piece.


----------



## FlipMo

Why did they close the original thread?

10 pack bundle of My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My recent NC purchase pales in comparison to this find so I'll just keep quiet, but it is nice to put a name with a face!


----------



## JustinThyme

Box of Padron 1926 #6 Maduro
Box of Padron 1964 Aniversario Torpedo Maduro 
5er Padron 1964 Aniversario Diplomatico Maduro Churchill
Bundle of 25 MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## D307P

Box of Nat Sherman Timeless Churchills


----------



## SeanTheEvans

FlipMo said:


> Why did they close the original thread?
> 
> 10 pack bundle of My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60


Happy 100th Post!


----------



## ProjectSunfire

I can't hang with you heavy hitters...but this weeks acquisitions were some God Of Fire By Carlito, more Reconquista's, and some Mayimbe's.


----------



## thecritter

One of the Davidoff Nicaraguan Toros. Sometimes I have trouble finding common ground with CA reviews, but in this case they were spot on. Great cigar.


----------



## ck475

5 1964 monarcas
Kristoff maduro
Kristoff criollo
MF le Bijou 1922 petite robusto
R&J RYJ pyramide


----------



## Reggie

A pair of Anejo 46's from the local B&M.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Thank you cbid. Just got these today. Except for the Sencillos, all the singles I've never had before. Let it snow. :smile:

View attachment 83728
View attachment 83729
View attachment 83730
View attachment 83733
View attachment 83734
View attachment 83735
View attachment 83736
View attachment 83727


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Padron 1964 which I loved and started a thread about, and also a Tatuaje Miami, AB Black market, and DE Nica Rustica. I also have a bundle of Nicarugan 90+ rated seconds on the way from CI.


----------



## Drez_

Paling in comparison to some of the listed purchases, but just closed out a weekly lot from CB. A tin of ten Tabak Especial, A Drew Estate Sampler (ACID Blondie, Kuba Kuba, Natural Big Dirt Torpedo, Natural Ltd. Irish Hops & CI Legends: Drew Estate), a Genesis The Project Sampler (wooden ashtray), Cult Box Press 5 pack, Spectre by AJ 5 pack, and an Obsidian Experiment box.


----------



## kozzman555

My last non-cuban purchase was a hamburger at and fries at Five Guys. Haven't tried smoking one yet though. I'll let you know how it turns out.


Oh, and Don, you look kinda rapey in your pictures. Next herf, can I sleep over?


----------



## jp1979

Just won a 50ct of Asylum 13 Robustos on CA.


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


> Just won a 50ct of Asylum 13 Robustos on CA.


Congrats!!


----------



## jp1979

Thanks..... I think I stole em.... Paid $125. $2.50 a piece.


----------



## Merovius

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra x10
Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Toro Especiale x5
Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco x5
Esteban Carreras	Chupa Cabra Toro x5
Illusione Ultra OP No. 1 Double Corona
Illusione MK Ultra
Casa Magna Colorado Extraordinarios
Surrogates	Crystal Baller
Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro Eminentes
Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica Monarcas

...and a lonely Dominican
La Aurora Preferidos Corojo #2 
...Ill put him with the Opus so he doesnt get picked on.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Aging Room Quattro F55 5 Pack
Aging Room M356 Rondo 5 Pack 
Asylum Premium Toro 5 Pack 
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pack 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto 5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5 Pack


----------



## defetis

jp1979 said:


> Thanks..... I think I stole em.... Paid $125. $2.50 a piece.


I logged in 4 seconds before that finished and couldnt get my bid submitted quick enough! I was wondering if i would see those pop up on here. Good deal sir!


----------



## Herf N Turf

JustinThyme said:


> Box of Padron 1926 #6 Maduro
> Box of Padron 1964 Aniversario Torpedo Maduro
> 5er Padron 1964 Aniversario Diplomatico Maduro Churchill
> Bundle of 25 MUWAT Baitfish


You being one of the great shutterbugs of the forum, I must say, I'm more than a little disappointed here, Rob 

Pics next time, or it never happened!


----------



## D307P

Picked up a box of Quesada Heisenbeg (Say My Name) 5x48 at the local B&M today.


----------



## jp1979

defetis said:


> I logged in 4 seconds before that finished and couldnt get my bid submitted quick enough! I was wondering if i would see those pop up on here. Good deal sir!


Lol..... I had my fingers crossed that nobody from here saw them...


----------



## 2COOL4U

5-Pack: La Aurora Puro Vintage Salamone, tasty and a 2 hour smoke when I have the time


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merovius said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra x10
> Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Toro Especiale x5
> Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco x5
> Esteban Carreras	Chupa Cabra Toro x5
> Illusione Ultra OP No. 1 Double Corona
> Illusione MK Ultra
> Casa Magna Colorado Extraordinarios
> Surrogates	Crystal Baller
> Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro Eminentes
> Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica Monarcas
> 
> ...and a lonely Dominican
> La Aurora Preferidos Corojo #2
> ...Ill put him with the Opus so he doesnt get picked on.


That's a nice line-up there! TAT & DE are probably my favorite houses right now.


----------



## LewZephyr

Got some from the Monster and from C-bid.
Kind of excited about the pipe, But also excited about several I haven't tried like the MB3, Mayambi, Leccia and Quesada.

Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto 5 Pack
Perdomo Cigar Samplers : Perdomo 6 Cigar Collection
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pk
Final Blend Robusto 5 Pack (freebie)
2x Mayimbe Robusto 
2x Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero 
Sam Leccia White Robusto 5-PACK
Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco Sampler SEVEN 1.76OZ TINS
Quesada 5-Star Sampler 5 CIGARS
Big Ben Cambridge 005 Pipe~ SMOOTH BRIAR PIPE


----------



## rhounsell

Wow, some nice hauls here guys!


----------



## 2COOL4U

LewZephyr said:


> Got some from the Monster and from C-bid.
> Kind of excited about the pipe, But also excited about several I haven't tried like the MB3, Mayambi, Leccia and Quesada.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto 5 Pack
> Perdomo Cigar Samplers : Perdomo 6 Cigar Collection
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pk
> Final Blend Robusto 5 Pack (freebie)
> 2x Mayimbe Robusto
> 2x Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero
> Sam Leccia White Robusto 5-PACK
> Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco Sampler SEVEN 1.76OZ TINS
> Quesada 5-Star Sampler 5 CIGARS
> Big Ben Cambridge 005 Pipe~ SMOOTH BRIAR PIPE


----------



## B-daddy

2COOL4U said:


> 5-Pack: La Aurora Puro Vintage Salamone, tasty and a 2 hour smoke when I have the time


What's the C note for? You gonna smoke it?


----------



## brimy623

My replacements arrived!
Last 5'ver arrived with wrappers cracks & "slices" on the sticks.

Sencillo Platinum Double Robusto.


----------



## 2COOL4U

B-daddy said:


> What's the C note for? You gonna smoke it?


To show scale


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> My replacements arrived!
> Last 5'ver arrived with wrappers cracks & "slices" on the sticks.
> 
> Sencillo Platinum Double Robusto.


 I remember seeing those. Yum! I won the robustos. Enjoy. :smile:


----------



## TCBSmokes

LewZephyr said:


> Got some from the Monster and from C-bid.
> Kind of excited about the pipe, But also excited about several I haven't tried like the MB3, Mayambi, Leccia and Quesada.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto 5 Pack
> Perdomo Cigar Samplers : Perdomo 6 Cigar Collection
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pk
> Final Blend Robusto 5 Pack (freebie)
> 2x Mayimbe Robusto
> 2x Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero
> Sam Leccia White Robusto 5-PACK
> Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco Sampler SEVEN 1.76OZ TINS
> Quesada 5-Star Sampler 5 CIGARS
> Big Ben Cambridge 005 Pipe~ SMOOTH BRIAR PIPE





2COOL4U said:


>


I believe you, Lew. :smile:


----------



## rhounsell

B-daddy said:


> What's the C note for? You gonna smoke it?


To light the cigars with....doesn't everybody do that










:rotfl:


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> I remember seeing those. Yum! I won the robustos. Enjoy. :smile:


Good to have another positive opinion of them!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oh yeah, and they have great (wife pleasing) aroma too. They are listed as "full" bodied but really not quite there in my opinion. And while I know you likey the ligero mg: I think you will still enjoy them just the same.


brimy623 said:


> Good to have another positive opinion of them!


----------



## jakethesnake

This is my latest purchase. All from suggestions here I might add.









A. Fuente Don Carlos Reserve #3 .
A. Fuente Hemingway Signature
Olivia Serie G Toro
Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> Oh yeah, and they have great (wife pleasing) aroma too. They are listed as "full" bodied but really not quite there in my opinion. *And while I know you likey the ligero* mg: I think you will still enjoy them just the same.


YES I DO!!
But I've definitely learned & am still learning to appreciate good flavor!


----------



## brimy623

jakethesnake said:


> This is my latest purchase. All from suggestions here I might add.
> 
> View attachment 47995


Nice haul!!


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> YES I DO!!
> But I've definitely learned & am still learning to appreciate good flavor!


Yeah, me too. And I learned from them (the Sencillos) not to be afraid of all "full" labels, too. :smile:


----------



## LewZephyr

2COOL4U said:


>


:shock:
Lol. Will do when they arrive. Monster order should be here tomorrow and chic just shipped today.


----------



## max_cjs0101

Got a box of 20s AF Chateau Fuente Natural.
Btw, i dont see much reviews for these in puff..


----------



## B-daddy

max_cjs0101 said:


> Got a box of 20s AF Chateau Fuente Natural.
> Btw, i dont see much reviews for these in puff..


Well, looks like you've got some work to do...


----------



## 2COOL4U

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto, only good one of My Father to me


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto, only good one of My Father to me


That's a lovely sight!!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> That's a lovely sight!!


I'll age a few for you on your future trip to So Cal :mrgreen:


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> I'll age a few for you on your future trip to So Cal :mrgreen:


:drinking::smoke2::biggrin1:


----------



## thechasm442

Just pulled the trigger on a Liga Pravada #9 test flight containing one of the following

1 Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso Maduro (6 x 52)
1 Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto Maduro (5 x 52)
1 Liga Privada No. 9 Toro Maduro (6 x 52)
1 Liga Privada No.9 Corona Doble Maduro (7 x 52)

I was on FSS and a $10 off a $50 order coupon popped up, plus this particular flight is a free shipping item, so with the coupon I got it all for $48.

Pretty satisfied here. :banana:


----------



## rhounsell

Nice hauls!


----------



## thechasm442

It must be Drew Estate day because I just got 2, 5 packs of MUWAT Baitfish for $35 on the devil


----------



## sullen

Well I guess this is still my latest NC purchase, but I got these last week not today..... At the rate i smoke them and being a limited run, these are going to be a memory real soon (!!) so i wanted to get a pic of the box. These two came out the best.


----------



## 2COOL4U

sullen said:


> Well I guess this is still my latest NC purchase, but I got these last week not today..... At the rate i smoke them and being a limited run, these are going to be a memory real soon (!!) so i wanted to get a pic of the box. These two came out the best.


That's one cigar that really needs a lot of rest to tasting fantastic, ones with little rest taste terrible, nice grab


----------



## sullen

2COOL4U said:


> That's one cigar that really needs a lot of rest to tasting fantastic, ones with little rest taste terrible, nice grab


disagree completely. as do others.



> I still maintain that the E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2013 Robusto was one of the best cigars that I smoked in 2013, though it seems that much of that came because of its relative youth. After seven months of slumber in the humidor, the flavors come across much more subdued and less distinctive, at least in the first half, and while the transitions were still good, they weren't as choreographed as they had been when I first smoked this cigar. The second half does an admirable job of conjuring up the fond memories I have of the cigar from when I first smoked it, but enough has changed that it ultimately falls short in comparison. Thankfully it doesn't take away from the great memories I have of the cigar, and while today it is still a very enjoyable cigar and one that earns a recommendation, I'm certainly not a fan of what time has done to the Short Run 2013's character.


im actually worried about them losing their edge, as they're NOT a strong cigar to begin with, and the tobacco is pre-aged.
they have a really unique citrus character to them, and i fear that might be what this re-review is referring to losing with age.
and im guessing they were all rolled around the same time since there was only 1500 boxes of each one, so they've already got a year on them..

the robustos i've had for a few months taste the same as the day i bought them though, which is good. i didn't have them fresh last spring, didn't have my first one until maybe october, but all the reviews upon release were glowing 90+'s

sadly this years short run is going to be based on the inch series... but who knows, epc rarely disappoints.


----------



## 2COOL4U

sullen said:


> disagree completely. as do others.
> 
> im actually worried about them losing their edge, as they're NOT a strong cigar to begin with, and the tobacco is pre-aged.
> they have a really unique citrus character to them, and i fear that might be what this re-review is referring to losing with age.
> and im guessing they were all rolled around the same time since there was only 1500 boxes of each one, so they've already got a year on them..
> 
> the robustos i've had for a few months taste the same as the day i bought them though, which is good. i didn't have them fresh last spring, didn't have my first one until maybe october, but all the reviews upon release were glowing 90+'s
> 
> sadly this years short run is going to be based on the inch series... but who knows, epc rarely disappoints.


Whatever, but they taste like shit freshly rolled or right off the truck and need rest in a quality humidor as I have a Aristocrat $2K beauty


----------



## thechasm442

Perdomo mini sungrown x5
Perdomo mini maduro x2
Liga Privada Papas Fritas x1
5 Vegas High Primings Double corona x2
5 Vegas Series A Archetype x1
5 Vegas Series A Apotheosis x5
5 Vegas Limitada 13 belicoso x2
Ramon Bueso Genesis toro x1
San Lotano Oval Maduro robusto x1
San Lotano Oval Maduro corona x2
Punch Barenuckle elite x1
Cain Maduro torpedo x1
My Father No 1 x1
La Perla Habana cameroon figurado x3
RP Freedom toro x5
2 more hygrometers

Padron 64 Imperial Maduro x1


----------



## LewZephyr

LewZephyr said:


> Got some from the Monster and from C-bid.
> Kind of excited about the pipe, But also excited about several I haven't tried like the MB3, Mayambi, Leccia and Quesada.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto 5 Pack
> Perdomo Cigar Samplers : Perdomo 6 Cigar Collection
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pk
> Final Blend Robusto 5 Pack (freebie)
> 2x Mayimbe Robusto
> 2x Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero
> Sam Leccia White Robusto 5-PACK
> Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco Sampler SEVEN 1.76OZ TINS
> Quesada 5-Star Sampler 5 CIGARS
> Big Ben Cambridge 005 Pipe~ SMOOTH BRIAR PIPE


First Part came in:
Also got a Herrera Esteli Lancero and Quesada Heisenberg Robusto


----------



## max_cjs0101

2COOL4U said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto, only good one of My Father to me


Nice..How much did you get the whole box for?


----------



## Bshambo

Liga #9 
Liga T52
Anejo #50


----------



## 2COOL4U

max_cjs0101 said:


> Nice..How much did you get the whole box for?


$104.65 Atlantic Cigar, they had 8 boxes but I see they sold out again, real fast


----------



## max_cjs0101

2COOL4U said:


> $104.65 Atlantic Cigar, they had 8 boxes but I see they sold out again, real fast


Thats pretty cheap. The place where i get em its selling for $112.


----------



## jp1979

2 Fuente Casa Cuba
2 CAO Angry Santa
2 CAO Angry Snowman
3 Punch Figs (place has a 3 for $5 punch grab bucket by the counter)
1 Don Thomas Maduro.... Someone on here keeps talking about them so I saw one and will see for myself.


----------



## sjcruiser36

5x Padron 1964 Anniv., 5x Baitfish, Nica Rustica, RPV90, and Macanudo 1997.


----------



## stltimmy1979

5er of La Aroma de Cuba. Tastes great ROTT. Also got 2 of the Reserva, would love the time to smoke back to back to taste the similarities/differences...


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## TCBSmokes

stltimmy1979 said:


> 5er of La Aroma de Cuba. Tastes great ROTT. Also got 2 of the Reserva, would love the time to smoke back to back to taste the similarities/differences...


Yeah, I have a LADC and LADC mi amor, between which I am interested to find out the difference. Enjoy. :smile: TCB


----------



## CWO

2 boxes of Tatuaje Avion 13.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

5 pack of Flor de la Antillas toro. Anejo 46 and 50, two Padron 2000 and Oliva serie O.


----------



## thechasm442

Liga Privada #9 test flight. 4 cigars. Robusto, Toro, Belicoso, and Corona Doble.

40 bucks including shipping. Not terrible.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

A fiver of Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robustos.


----------



## LewZephyr




----------



## TCBSmokes

LewZephyr said:


>


A friendly looking pipe. The Benjamin, or some other?


----------



## NasierK

Davidoff Nicaragua Toros


----------



## LewZephyr

TCBSmokes said:


> A friendly looking pipe. The Benjamin, or some other?


Big Ben Cambridge 005
Yeah I liked the way it looked, and snagged it on CBid for a song.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

2COOL4U said:


>


This!


----------



## ejewell

I can honestly say I don't remember my last NC purchase before this. Haha. It has been a while guys.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Fiver of Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojonu 2013 Capa Especial
Fiver of Torano Casa Torano Maduro Lancero
Fiver of Olive Serie V Lancero
Single Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4

Plus a new cigar case and lighter.


----------



## brimy623

Picked these up from @GnarlyEggs!
Thank you Sir!

They are all Toro Gordos

Flor de Las Antillas, My Father Le Bijou 1922, San Cristobal Classic, Tatuaje Verocu, HCS, La Aroma de Cuba & Old Henry


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Picked these up from @GnarlyEggs!
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> They are all Toro Gordos
> 
> Flor de Las Antillas, My Father Le Bijou 1922, San Cristobal Classic, Tatuaje Verocu, HCS, La Aroma de Cuba & Old Henry


Some yummy sticks there brother


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Some yummy sticks there brother


:banana::banana::banana::banana:
YESSIR!!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> YESSIR!!


What's the story on the one with the bull dog on it?


----------



## brimy623

Don't know!
He threw in a couple of hitch hikers.
I'm going to look it up when I get back.
Headed out to a Drew Estate event at one of the local B&M's.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

brimy623 said:


> Picked these up from @GnarlyEggs!
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> They are all Toro Gordos
> 
> Flor de Las Antillas, My Father Le Bijou 1922, San Cristobal Classic, Tatuaje Verocu, HCS, La Aroma de Cuba & Old Henry


Technically I believed they named that vitola "Short Churchill" 6.5 x 48.

The one with the Dog is an exclusive to Holts in Philadelphia, and so is that gold band Tatuaje HCS.


----------



## brimy623

I have been showing NO self control!!
Went to a DE event at my one of my local B&M's
Of course NO UNICOS AT ALL!! Didn't help that I got there late, but they didn't have any anyway.
Well the had buy 5 get 2 free.
2 - Nica Rustica
1 - LP No. 9 Double Carona
1 - LP T-52 Toro
1 - JdN Cabineta No.7 Toro
1 - JdN Dark Corojo El Martillo (Toro) - Freebie
1 - JdN Antano 1970 Robusto Grande - Freebie
1 - LFD Chapter One Torpedo



They have a raffle going on too, but I didn't feel like waiting.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Of course NO UNICOS AT ALL!! Didn't help that I got there late, but they didn't have any anyway.


WHAAAAT???? Are you serious?? That is ridiculous.
I always imagined at those events they sent reps with boxes upon boxes of Unicos and other goodies....

I am really digging those Cabinettas!


----------



## Bshambo

5 pack of undercrown grand toros


----------



## Stillinger

Most regional reps don't bring them or have them to give out at the DE events. The only events you can really hope, and probably expect to see Unicos is when JD, Willy or Marvin go. Some bigger accounts will make a point of keeping some Unicos aside for the events, but even then, you will often see them go to members or loyal customers. 

They still have decent deals, but, yeah, the stuff that's hunted for usually isn't there. They're mostly doing those DE events to expand the brand, and not to service the desires of the consumers who are hunting the Unicos.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> WHAAAAT???? Are you serious?? That is ridiculous.
> I always imagined at those events they sent reps with boxes upon boxes of Unicos and other goodies....
> 
> I am really digging those Cabinettas!


I thought the same thing! That's the main reason I went, thinking I may be able to scores one or two pigs!

Yeah, I've seen you & a couple others with the Cabinetta so I said I'll give it a shot.and I had to pick up the famed Nica Rustica!!


----------



## brimy623

Stillinger said:


> Most regional reps don't bring them or have them to give out at the DE events. The only events you can really hope, and probably expect to see Unicos is when JD, Willy or Marvin go. Some bigger accounts will make a point of keeping some Unicos aside for the events, but even then, you will often see them go to members or loyal customers.
> 
> They still have decent deals, but, yeah, the stuff that's hunted for usually isn't there. They're mostly doing those DE events to expand the brand, and not to service the desires of the consumers who are hunting the Unicos.


You sound like a rep Matthew!
Even if you're not, thanks for the insight.


----------



## Ahsayma

Sharks and 60's!


----------



## B-daddy

I haven't really posted picks here in a while, so this is over a month's worth.

The first is Tobias' version of the brown bag sampler. What a nice deal? (...and that's not even considering the little stowaway surpise.) I actually pick them up for friends that maintain humidors but only buy a couple cigars at a time at full retail. When I drop these deals on them, they're getting a 50+% discount from what they're used to paying for these sticks.

The others are recent pick-ups from Cbid and the Monster NYP.


----------



## Merovius

@B-daddy what do you think of those Black Markets?

Smoking a cg4 right now, good stick!


----------



## B-daddy

Merovius said:


> @B-daddy what do you think of those Black Markets?
> 
> Smoking a cg4 right now, good stick!


I've never even smoked one, Tits ...errr I mean Tyler. I dig the cg4s though.


----------



## Merovius

B-daddy said:


> I've never even smoked one, Tits ...errr I mean Tyler. I dig the cg4s though.


Haha, right on. A buddy said he liked em so theyve been on the radar. Might have to grab one.


----------



## jazzboypro

Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto


Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto by jazzboypro1, on Flickr

Casa Magna Colorado Diadema


Casa Magna Colorado Diadema by jazzboypro1, on Flickr

Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill


Perdomo Reserve Champagne noir Churchill by jazzboypro1, on Flickr


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

brimy623 said:


> Don't know!
> 
> Headed out to a Drew Estate event at one of the local B&M's.


Did you go to the one at Mom's Cigar Superstore in Valley Stream? I got there at about 7:30 that night.


----------



## 2COOL4U

jazzboypro said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto
> 
> 
> Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto by jazzboypro1, on Flickr
> 
> Casa Magna Colorado Diadema
> 
> 
> Casa Magna Colorado Diadema by jazzboypro1, on Flickr
> 
> Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill
> 
> 
> Perdomo Reserve Champagne noir Churchill by jazzboypro1, on Flickr


Nice grab, both very tasty


----------



## brimy623

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Did you go to the one at Mom's Cigar Superstore in Valley Stream? I got there at about 7:30 that night.


Yeah Rob, I got there about the same time!
Bought a couple of sticks, but didn't stay too long. Left about 8:20.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## amcwilli1

My first box! La Palina Goldie Laguito No. 5! It is gonna hard to be let them rest because I am so excited!


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> View attachment 48172


Nice assortment. :smile:


----------



## danmdevries

CBid got me good. 

A box of Oliva Serie O Churchill - Dunno why I got it other than it was a good price, haven't tried these before... 
5'er Man O War Ruination - wanted to try them
5'er Nica Rustica - Heard good things, wanted to give them a try
2 packs of MUWAT Bait Fish. Never tried the little cigars of any brand, I love the MUWAT, hopefully I'll love these. 

Still need to buy more to fill my hybrid humi.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

On another forum I belong to there was an ISO for a mixed sampler of RoMa Craft sticks so I worked with Mike at Cigar Hustler to create a sampler for the forum. Just got it today and can't wait for it to rest so I can get into them!


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice assortment. :smile:


thanks brother. it started as 10 baitfish for 33 bucks and spiraled out of control AS USUAL :shock:


----------



## sullen

thechasm442 said:


> thanks brother. it started as 10 baitfish for 33 bucks and spiraled out of control AS USUAL :shock:


yep! thats how they do us in.....
get a great deal on frefall and before you know it you spend 200$!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A box of Davidoff Nicaragua Tubos and 5 tins of CAO Mx2 Daggers


----------



## 2COOL4U

Aquitaine Anthropology 
CroMagnon Mode 5 
Intemperance BA XXI Avarice 
:thumb:


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## thechasm442

*Today's B&M haul*

I stopped by my 2 favorite B&M's today and made out pretty well. Let me know what you think!









Opus X Petite Lancero x2
Herrera Esteli Toro
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Tatuaje Noellas
Dirty Rat
Camacho SLR Maduro Rothschild
CAO Gold Maduro (My trusted tobacconist informed me that it has been in the humi for over 3 years)
Aging Room Havao Brio
Undercrown Robusto x2
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Grand Robusto


----------



## jp1979

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

That's a good mixed pick up... Let me know about that CAO maduro.... I like the Anni series.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

I'd say you did quite well for yourself, but then again I say a lot of things:typing:

Really though, nice haul. Haven't had any of those besides the Undercrown, but wouldn't mind trying any from such a fine selection. 
Now comes the hard part - waiting (if you do intend to age any). Good luck with that:thumb:


----------



## jp1979

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Don't age em..... Smoke em!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Congrats on some beautiful smokes brother!


----------



## thechasm442

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Thanks guys! I probably could have posted in the latest purchase thread but I was too excited and had to make my own :biggrin:

I plan on aging the Opus simply because I have more on the way. Otherwise I'm smoking all of them :smile:

I'm actually really excited about the CAO. I might go back and pick up a few more so I can smoke this one and let the others get a few years on them.


----------



## KevP

4 Dirty Rats
4 UF 13


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



thechasm442 said:


> Thanks guys! I probably could have posted in the latest purchase thread but I was too excited and had to make my own :biggrin:
> I plan on aging the Opus simply because I have more on the way. Otherwise I'm smoking all of them :smile:
> I'm actually really excited about the CAO. I might go back and pick up a few more so I can smoke this one and let the others get a few years on them.


+1 on that idea! I always try to grab 2 of anything I pick up, although my wallet does not always agree with the philosophy:wof:


----------



## cutpaperglue

Stopped by the B&M today and picked up a Tat Noella Reserva and a WOAM. There were two dirty rats left but I didn't have the scratch on hand to pick any up...


----------



## Joe K

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Nice selection, I'd go right for that cojonu. I have a few left that have some age on them and they are awesome


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## thechasm442

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



Joe K said:


> Nice selection, I'd go right for that cojonu. I have a few left that have some age on them and they are awesome


Believe it or not, I have never had a Tat. I plan on it very soon though.


----------



## sullen

Finally got a box of the EPC Federal 92nd Anni Medalla D’ Oro, and picked up some 2007 San Cristobals.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

2COOL4U said:


>


It's really a shame this pic has to be posted on every page. :banghead:

C'mon, we wanna SEE the goods, guys!


----------



## Joe K

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



thechasm442 said:


> Believe it or not, I have never had a Tat. I plan on it very soon though.


I think over all they are my favorite cigar, start out trying the brown labels my friend


----------



## Joe K

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



Joe K said:


> I think over all they are my favorite cigar, start out trying the brown labels my friend


My bad I see you already have. Let us know what you think


----------



## thechasm442

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



Joe K said:


> I think over all they are my favorite cigar, start out trying the brown labels my friend


I have what I bought today, a Fausto Robusto, and a 5 pack of Ambos Mundos Sumatra I picked up. Probably try the cojuno first?


----------



## Joe K

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



thechasm442 said:


> I have what I bought today, a Fausto Robusto, and a 5 pack of Ambos Mundos Sumatra I picked up. Probably try the cojuno first?


Yea bro, try the cojonu ASAP


----------



## thechasm442

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



Joe K said:


> Yea bro, try the cojonu ASAP


I will do very soon. From my few months of being here, one thing I have learned is that if you recommend a Tat, than I should try it :beerchug:


----------



## 2COOL4U

PlatinumRespect said:


> It's really a shame this pic has to be posted on every page. :banghead:
> 
> C'mon, we wanna SEE the goods, guys!


Really, tunes more into a poser page


----------



## thechasm442

2COOL4U said:


> Really, tunes more into a poser page


I admit that I avoided pics because my phone camera is broken, but than I found my old phone and can get pics up with a few extra steps no big deal so what's everyone else's excuse?oke:


----------



## Jarvan

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

This haul is literally everything I've been wanting to try, great haul! My local B&M has been out of the Undercrowns the last 2 times I've gone


----------



## rjseeney

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

I just won a fiver of Undercrown Robusto's from C-bid. Looking forward to getting them and letting 'em sit for a couple of months for summer time.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Sans that CAO, That is quite an upscale haul.


----------



## thechasm442

My first purchase from Old Virginia. I HIGHLY suggest them. I have never had smokes packed so securely and the shipping was fast. They even do the correct thing and throw a boveda in the bag, which they surround with packing peanuts inside a cigar box, which they tape shut and place in the shipping box, full of more foam peanuts. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just got a Arturo Fuente Chateau Series Double Chateau Natural Toro for four bucks. What a steal.


----------



## thechasm442

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Just got a Arturo Fuente Chateau Series Double Chateau Natural Toro for four bucks. What a steal.


good price on a great stick. nice job!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

thechasm442 said:


> good price on a great stick. nice job!


Got entirely lucky. No idea what it was before it was in the discount box. Think someone put it there on accident.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Got lucky at a local B&M and noticed some sticks hiding out on a shelf behind some boxes. Took a look and there were some Opus X's hidden! I grabbed three out of the six he had!


----------



## brimy623

Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto 10 pak



La Aurora Escogidos Robusto 10 pak


----------



## teckneekz

Just got my first cbid order ever in today. 









Enjoying a papas fritas cuz I wanted a quick smoke. Aaaaaaaand cuz it's what I wanted from the whole lot anyway haha.


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto 10 pak
> 
> 
> 
> La Aurora Escogidos Robusto 10 pak


Nice selection


----------



## CWO

CAO Italia Gondola 5 Pack
Paul Stulac Classic Blend Fantasma (Ghost) 5 Pack
Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Collection 10pk
Tatuaje Miami Unicos 5 Pack


----------



## 2COOL4U

Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero



Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero
> 
> Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S


Nice!!

Especially the Intemperance!

I'm a RoMa Craft fan but haven't had any of the Intemperance line. But I really like the CroMagnon & Aquitine. Looking to try the Mode 5 also.


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Especially the Intemperance!
> 
> I'm a RoMa Craft fan but haven't had any of the Intemperance line. But I really like the 6 1/2 x 44 Lonsdale. Looking to try the Mode 5 also.


I love them all, best of the bunch....... Intemperance: Envy (short Perfecto)
CroMagnon: Anthropology (Grand Corona), Aquitaine: Anthropology (Grand Corona)


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Aquitaine Anthropology
> CroMagnon Mode 5
> Intemperance BA XXI Avarice
> :thumb:


Man I just seen these!!!

Very nice!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Man I just seen these!!!
> 
> Very nice!


The Aquitaine: Anthropology (Grand Corona) is addictive, ordered a box from Podman yesterday, there that goooooood


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I told myself that I wasn't buying anything for a while, but I've done it again. I'm sure people have noticed that I am a God of Fire fan, and I ran across a God of Fire 20th Anniversary Set, so, as I usually do, I bought it. 



















No more cigars until I get my Wineador done - I'm seriously running out of space. So much so, that I just bought yet *another* large Savoy humidor.


----------



## 2COOL4U

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I told myself that I wasn't buying anything for a while, but I've done it again. I'm sure people have noticed that I am a God of Fire fan, and I ran across a God of Fire 20th Anniversary Set, so, as I usually do, I bought it.
> 
> No more cigars until I get my Wineador done - I'm seriously running out of space. So much so, that I just bought yet *another* large Savoy humidor.


Holy crap! show off


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2COOL4U said:


> Holy crap! show off


Look who's talking!!! LOL!


----------



## 2COOL4U

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Look who's talking!!! LOL!


Those GOF are just out my wife's budget :rotfl:


----------



## Wanker

Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro Robusto 
Ashton VSG Belicoso #1

Both singles. I'm still new at this game, these will be my first $10+ smokes. Have a birthday coming up, probably smoke them on/around that time. I'm excited for them.


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Miami Aniverasrio no 35
Casa Fernandez Copacabana Robusto x2


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> Casa Fernandez Miami Aniverasrio no 35
> Casa Fernandez Copacabana Robusto x2


Everything _And_ the kitchen sink. Nice. :smile:


----------



## jp1979

And the dishwasher


----------



## tjhemp

jp1979 said:


> Casa Fernandez Miami Aniverasrio no 35
> Casa Fernandez Copacabana Robusto x2


If I may... where were you able to get these.


----------



## JustTroItIn

La Casita Criolla C.Gorda
CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro
Nub Maduro 464T Maduro 
Torano Signature Robusto Maduro


----------



## Tobias Lutz

delivered today:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tobias Lutz said:


> delivered today:


A lOt O TubOs!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MDSPHOTO said:


> A lOt O TubOs!


I should superglue the caps on to keep me from smoking my paycheck too quickly :lol:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Tobias Lutz said:


> I should superglue the caps on to keep me from smoking my paycheck too quickly :lol:


Those look like some beautiful stogies though.
Do you like Davidoff?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Those look like some beautiful stogies though.
> Do you like Davidoff?


I'm a big Davidoff fan. They can take some heat on the forums because they are rather expensive and many are milder smokes, but they are ALL impeccably rolled and very consistent blend-wise. I like the Nicaragua, the Classic no. 2, and the Special "r".


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm a big Davidoff fan. They can take some heat on the forums because they are rather expensive and many are milder smokes, but they are ALL impeccably rolled and very consistent blend-wise. I like the Nicaragua, the Classic no. 2, and the Special "r".


I've noticed. But their presentation is very nice. It's good to hear good things about them.
Would you say they are worth the price, in your opinion?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Would you say they are worth the price, in your opinion?


Obviously, or I wouldn't buy a box :biggrin:

Seriously though, even people who don't care for their blends will generally acknowledge the quality of their cigars. While many are on the mild side, they have nice nuances IMO and they do offer some more robust blends (the Millennium line for example). Pick up a single of the Nicaragua if you get a chance- I know some folks who really don't care for Davidoffs, but they really like that stick!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Tobias Lutz said:


> Obviously, or I wouldn't buy a box :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, even people who don't care for their blends will generally acknowledge the quality of their cigars. While many are on the mild side, they have nice nuances IMO and they do offer some more robust blends (the Millennium line for example). Pick up a single of the Nicaragua if you get a chance- I know some folks who really don't care for Davidoffs, but they really like that stick!


I wanted to try a single, but my B&M doesn't sell them. Online it seems they come in boxes of five. Might get some for the New Year or some other special occasion. Wait never mind found a single toro on Thompson. 
I think I should also build up my palate up as well before trying one.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I wanted to try a single, but my B&M doesn't sell them. Online it seems they come in boxes of five. Might get some for the New Year or some other special occasion. Wait never mind found a single toro on Thompson.
> I think I should also build up my palate up as well before trying one.


Stay away from Thompson if you don't want to get bombed with junk mail, try Famous Cigars for singles


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

2COOL4U said:


> Stay away from Thompson if you don't want to get bombed with junk mail, try Famous Cigars for singles


Thanks for the advice! 
I heard Thompson had terrible customer service too.


----------



## sullen

epc medalla d' oro & melanio maduro


----------



## D307P

Box each of Buenaventura BV560 and BV500. Really good sticks


----------



## thechasm442

This came in Friday









Padron 1926 sampler
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Pequenos x2
5 Vegas Classic Robusto x5
GoF Carlito Double Robusto 2009
La Perla Habana Grand Pearl Robusto x2
Tatuaje Petit Reserva x2
Tatuaje Noellas
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Short Churchill
Fuente Hemmingway Classic


----------



## 2COOL4U

Nice pick-up boys and with PICTURES!!!! Yheaaa!


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Just won my first auction at cbid.

Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto (Single) 
Man O' War Torpedo (Single) 
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'R' (Single) 
Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Maduro Torpedo (Single) 
5 Vegas Triple-A (Single) 
E.P. Carrillo Club 52 (Single) 
Oliva Master Blends III Robusto (Single) 
Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5x50 (Single) 
Gurkha Beast (Single) 
Tatuaja Havana VI Verocu No. 5 (Single) 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto (Single)


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez JFR Titan (being burned at the stake as I type)
Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro
AF Casa Fuente Double Robusto


----------



## Wanker

Have a five pack coming, E.P. Carrillo Inch no62 maduro. I am weak.


----------



## danmdevries

Couple fivers on the way.
J Fuego Origen Maduro Robusto
J Fuego Origen Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Couple ten packs on CBID

Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Nub 460 Conn.
Gurkha Beast


----------



## Drez_

CB:d "San Lotano & Friends" Sampler, "La Amistad Salomon" Sampler, and a 10-bundle of MUWAT Bait Fish, been wanting to try just about everything in the samplers, and the Bait Fish.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Just picked up a bundle of La Estrella Cubana Oscuro, a bundle of Arganese Nicaraguan Habano, and a 5er of Reposado '96 off CI. Stocking up while the weather is cold!!!


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## Calikind

7-20-4 Hustler Dog Walker 
San Cristobal Revelation Legend 
E.P. Carrillo INCH Short Run 2014 No. 62


----------



## Calikind

not sure why this posted upside down. Used my ipad looked good until i posted.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just received a mail order haul.


----------



## Passprotection

MDSPHOTO said:


> Just received a mail order haul.


Nice pickup!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Picked up from Ol'Time Cigars in Casselberry, FL while visiting the family.


----------



## sullen

Calikind said:


> E.P. Carrillo INCH Short Run 2014 No. 62


did you try one ^ yet?? thoughts if so?


----------



## defetis

Haha I just messaged him askin the same thing, wonder if the short run is any different than the regular line


----------



## sjcruiser36

thechasm442 said:


> This came in Friday
> 
> View attachment 48264
> 
> 
> Padron 1926 sampler
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R Pequenos x2
> 5 Vegas Classic Robusto x5
> GoF Carlito Double Robusto 2009
> La Perla Habana Grand Pearl Robusto x2
> Tatuaje Petit Reserva x2
> Tatuaje Noellas
> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Short Churchill
> Fuente Hemmingway Classic


The Padron sampler is on my short list. Nice haul!!


----------



## B-daddy

Drove by JR in North Carolina and had to stop. Smoked another one of the Havana Blends while there.


----------



## 2COOL4U

B-daddy said:


> Drove by JR in North Carolina and had to stop. Smoked another one of the Havana Blends while there.


Let those little Tats rest for a while, there very peppery out of the gate


----------



## Calikind

sullen said:


> did you try one ^ yet?? thoughts if so?


not yet will let them rest for while.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sjcruiser36 said:


> Picked up from Ol'Time Cigars in Casselberry, FL while visiting the family.


Should we assume that since you are smoking again you have gotten your BP under control? If so, congrats!


----------



## sjcruiser36

MDSPHOTO said:


> Should we assume that since you are smoking again you have gotten your BP under control? If so, congrats!


I decided on my own that one won't hurt me. I'm still waiting on the results from all the test, and have the appointment with the Ophtalmologist when I get back to see if my eyes are causing or contributing to the issue. The strange thing is that since I've been in Florida my BP has returned to normal. Someone told me that's a sign that it's finally time to get out of New Jersey!!! The others are still sitting in the pack, and I'll bring them home with me, unless the B.I.L. wants them. Thanks for looking out, its always great to see the genuine concern of others. P.


----------



## ProjectSunfire

sjcruiser36 said:


> I decided on my own that one won't hurt me. I'm still waiting on the results from all the test, and have the appointment with the Ophtalmologist when I get back to see if my eyes are causing or contributing to the issue. The strange thing is that since I've been in Florida my BP has returned to normal. Someone told me that's a sign that it's finally time to get out of New Jersey!!! The others are still sitting in the pack, and I'll bring them home with me, unless the B.I.L. wants them. Thanks for looking out, its always great to see the genuine concern of others. P.


I moved to Florida about 2 years ago...from the Philly area. Are you from there or in NJ?


----------



## tkuharski

My B&M just got in some MUWAT KFC. Picked up a pack of Fat Mollys


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## FourSeven

CigarBid got me again...
2 La Aurora Gran Reserva
3 My Father No. 4 Lancero
5 Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva
5 Tatuaje 7th Reserva
5 Arturo Fuente Curly Head
5 Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Lancero
5 Padron Londres Natural
5 Undercrown Corona Viva
5 Cain Nub 460 Habano
4 Tins of 6 Padron Cortico Natural
10 Pack Oliva Viejo Mundo Senoritas


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I found some great deals on Zino Platinums (Which I really like), so I went a little crazy (as usual I guess... Lol)

Box of Zino Platinum Z-Class:









Canister of Zino Platinum Scepter series:









And a box of the 2013 Collector's Editions. I haven't had one of these yet, so looking forward to them. Lots of positives reviews on this blend.


----------



## smitty8202

So i went into the store on base to grab some lunch and while waiting inline next to where they have the cigars i noticed these

really surprised got em all for 20 bucks too to me thats not a bad deal. plus tax free too.


----------



## peepskp

5 Padron 1926 No. 35 Maduro
1 CyB Lonsdale Club
1 La Palina Kill Bill
1 Illusione Rothchildes
1 LP No. 9
1 EPC Short Run 2013


----------



## TCBSmokes

peepskp said:


> View attachment 48319
> 
> 5 Padron 1926 No. 35 Maduro
> 1 CyB Lonsdale Club
> 1 La Palina Kill Bill
> 1 Illusione Rothchildes
> 1 LP No. 9
> 1 EPC Short Run 2013


Have only had the Rothchildes, very good. The rest look like a good start to my next cbid shopping list. Thanks TCB


----------



## Cool Breeze

I ordered a 5er of Undercrowns from Cigarmonster last night.
$25 for a 5er of Grand Toros sounded like a hell of a deal.


----------



## Engineer99

I can't believe I won this for what I did...


----------



## thechasm442

Called in my first order at Tampa Sweethearts today. Wow they are awesome, customer service is great and super nice people!

shipping tomorrow is the following

anejo shark sampler
anejo sampler 6
work of art sampler
short story maduro 5 pack

pics will definitely be up as soon as I get it!


----------



## jp1979

peepskp said:


> View attachment 48319
> 
> 5 Padron 1926 No. 35 Maduro
> 1 CyB Lonsdale Club
> 1 La Palina Kill Bill
> 1 Illusione Rothchildes
> 1 LP No. 9
> 1 EPC Short Run 2013


That is a solid buy right there, not a bad stick in the bunch... Don't underestimate that Kill Bill, it packs a punch.


----------



## CWO

Gran Habano 3 SLS Torpedo, not bad!


----------



## tjhemp

Just arrived today... gotta love UPS and work bonuses.


----------



## thechasm442

tjhemp said:


> just arrived today... Gotta love ups and work bonuses.
> 
> View attachment 48340


nice pickup!


----------



## 2COOL4U

tjhemp said:


> Just arrived today... gotta love UPS and work bonuses.
> 
> View attachment 48340


Nice selection, you'll love those La Aurora's


----------



## tjhemp

2COOL4U said:


> Nice selection, you'll love those La Aurora's


Looking forward to it. I have been wanting to try one for a long time. Got a great deal on these three.


----------



## Les

Waiting for UPS to bring my 5 Vegas A's and a bundle of Bandidos I got for a quick smoke during this cold winter.


----------



## Tgs679

Just picked up a Bundle of 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto on a CBid FreeFall. For my everyday smoke.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Just got it my Cbid goodies.



I also picked up a 15-count herf-a-dor for those days I can't decide on what to smoke.


----------



## brimy623

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Just got it my Cbid goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a 15-count herf-a-dor for those days I can't decide on what to smoke.


Nice pick up!
I tried the Heisenbergs after seeing Dave (@D307P) post about them! Nice stick.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Cbid and Monster got me again. Trying to get my newly seasoned infused humidor filled up.

EDIT: The Super Fuerte's were freebies. =]

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


----------



## sullen

PlatinumRespect said:


> Cbid and Monster got me again. Trying to get my newly seasoned infused humidor filled up.
> 
> [IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


nice, always good to see someone else openminded and who isn't afraid to admit they like acid and infused cigars.


----------



## danmdevries

Cbid dropped off several fivers yesterday. 

Got myself 3 x 5pack J.Fuego Origen sampler. I've had an Origen once before and really liked it, just can't remember which one I had. So I bought the sampler, and 3 of em so I can try it again and make sure I really do like it, then order a box.

Also a fiver of Diesel Unlimited


----------



## PlatinumRespect

sullen said:


> nice, always good to see someone else openminded and who isn't afraid to admit they like acid and infused cigars.


Yeah, I've only had very few infused sticks but I have nothing against them at all. I find it strange how people DESPISE them so much. Oh well, to each his own.

And as much as I got them for myself, they're easy sticks to hand over to the girlfriend and coax her into joining me. Or a friend who is new to cigars.


----------



## sullen

it's very fashionable to dislike infuseds


----------



## irie

sullen said:


> it's very fashionable to dislike infuseds


I would agree with this, I would imagine with the right cigar some wives and gf's might be more prone to enjoying this hobby too.


----------



## jp1979

I'm a fan of the acid toast and the nasty but they aren't my regs.


----------



## ProjectSunfire

This week's haul...just dropped off








Diesel Hair Of The Dog Churchill x5
Man O War Special Edition Figurado x5
Asylum 13 Fifty x5
Diesel Double Perfecto x10
Cu-Avana Intensus Hammerhead x10
My Father Special Edition x3
Man O War Side Project Flight x12
601 Green Oscuro Tronco x10
Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto x10
SOA Robusto x20


----------



## sullen

Well hello Mr UPS man ;D

If these are even half as good as the OR 2007s I got I'm going to be happy.


----------



## sullen

tried to get the seal off in one pice, didn't happen.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

For some reason it won't let me edit my post above. Reposting my image. =]









Don't even know if this worked. -__-


----------



## AceRockefeller

Last cigars i bought were a Gurkha sampler, and a Nub gift pack. I like gurkhas more than the average puff member. They arent worth their "retail" price, but are well worth their actual price. Great draw, flavor, and smoke amount.

I havent smoked any of the nubs yet, letting them sit for a few months first.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Got a wee package with two each of:

- NUB Cameroon 358
- AF Maduro Exquisitos
- Papas Fritas
- Baitfish

And a box of five Ashton half coronas (hey they were cheap, so I'll give them a go).


----------



## goatking

2 Viaje C4
1 Room 101 Daruma Master Collection 2 Mutante
1 Room 101 Daruma Mutante


----------



## crazyups

A tin of Papas Fritas
Viaje holiday christmas tree
2 Oliva V melanio(the small ones)
1 Padron 1964 (the small one)

It's too cold to smoke anything bigger than a corona these days.


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## crazyups

I need at least 30 posts to put up pics.


----------



## teckneekz

All the gf's sticks. Minus the t52 I've been wanting to try


----------



## Drez_

Decided to drop in to a B&M while we were out and about, awesome setup and walk in humi in it. Too bad it isn't a little more local..might have to visit that way once a month or so.










From left to right: Black Market Filthy Hooligan, Undercrown, Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858, Alec Bradley Black Market, Drew Estate Java Mint, Fuente Hemingway Short Story, Isla del Sol


----------



## 2COOL4U

Aquitaine Anthropology


----------



## Passprotection

Got these pups in yesterday for < $100 shipped.


----------



## EA_MAN

I like the look of those - have you had them before?


----------



## EA_MAN

If you don't mind sharing, where did you order those from?

Thanks,

EA


----------



## EA_MAN

crazyups said:


> A tin of Papas Fritas
> Viaje holiday christmas tree
> 2 Oliva V melanio(the small ones)
> 1 Padron 1964 (the small one)
> 
> It's too cold to smoke anything bigger than a corona these days.


Soon though, very soon....


----------



## baddddmonkey

Didn't purchase them. But my buddy gave me two San Lotano Ovals! Look forward to smoking one of these soon.


----------



## zoey

Latest round of damage:

Anejo 46 5er
WOA Maduro 5er
Man o War Ruination Sampler 5er
Tatuaje JV13 Monster
L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER13
Tatuaje 
Tatuaje TAA 2012
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012
LP Undercrown Gordito Box (half from penguinshockey who included the box and the rest from my local B&M)
Opus X 5er (also from penguinshockey)
Opus X (Shremp5 trade and some other delicious sticks)
Opus Perf. Tin
My Father/Tatuaje 5er sampler

Some other random items


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## zoey

Was that directed @ moi? I am still eagerly awaiting some shipments but the U/C box, many of the Opus X and stuff I got in trade from Shremp5 are in the coolerador taking a nap.....I have been busy in the WTS section


----------



## sullen

Some goodies I picked up last week.
The Cristobals are original release 2007s, cello is BROWN.
The GOF Serie B are Broadleaf 2010s and a Carlito 2010.
Melanios and Padrons are fresh.


----------



## sullen

delete please


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Some goodies I picked up last week.
> The Cristobals are original release 2007s, cello is BROWN.
> The GOF Serie B are Broadleaf 2010s and a Carlito 2010.
> Melanios and Padrons are fresh.


Awesome pick up!!
Loving those picks.


----------



## Tgs679

brimy623 said:


> Awesome pick up!!
> Loving those picks.


What a pick up, very nice.


----------



## zoey

brimy623 said:


> Awesome pick up!!
> Loving those picks.


:hail:


----------



## brimy623

zoey said:


> :hail:





Tgs679 said:


> What a pick up, very nice.


Those were picked up by @sullen!!

I'm just admiring his score.


----------



## zoey

sullen said:


> Some goodies I picked up last week.
> The Cristobals are original release 2007s, cello is BROWN.
> The GOF Serie B are Broadleaf 2010s and a Carlito 2010.
> Melanios and Padrons are fresh.


:hail:hoto:


----------



## EA_MAN

sullen said:


> Some goodies I picked up last week.
> The Cristobals are original release 2007s, cello is BROWN.
> The GOF Serie B are Broadleaf 2010s and a Carlito 2010.
> Melanios and Padrons are fresh.


SCORE!!!


----------



## Ky70

I went a bit overboard buying NCs lately.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Holy cow you sure did, don't tell the wife :loco:


----------



## 2COOL4U

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Churchill :biggrin:


----------



## Ahsayma

2cool where'd u find the 6'r packed like the 20's?


----------



## 2COOL4U

Ahsayma said:


> 2cool where'd u find the 6'r packed like the 20's?


The other 14 are resting under the 6 :doh:


----------



## Ahsayma

Gotcha!


----------



## sjcruiser36

ProjectSunfire said:


> I moved to Florida about 2 years ago...from the Philly area. Are you from there or in NJ?


Hey Kris, I'm originally from Philly, and moved to South Jersey around 16 years, ago and purchased a house around 9 years ago. Right before I purchased my home in NJ, I was looking to relocate to Florida, somewhere in the burbs of Orlando. If everything works out, I'll be making the move in the next year or so. I have a buddy that was supposed to come down to Bike Week, which was the same time I was down there, but I haven't spoke to him since I returned. It looks like Daytona is going to be the place with the new entertainment district they'll be building across from the speedway.


----------



## sullen

as much as i love my oliva maduros, i decided to take a pic of these before they turn to ash, which wont be long im sure.


































and then looking at them, i was reminded how dark the reg v's are.
so i dug out a regular double robusto....

here's a few shots of the sun grown next to the san andres...


















same filler blend??
maduro on the left...


----------



## zoey

sullen said:


> as much as i love my oliva maduros, i decided to take a pic of these before they turn to ash, which wont be long im sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then looking at them, i was reminded how dark the reg v's are.
> so i dug out a regular double robusto....
> 
> here's a few shots of the sun grown next to the san andres...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same filler blend??
> maduro on the left...


:dizzy::behindsofa::dude::beerchug::tu:faint:


----------



## Merovius

Fritas, 9, Rat, L40



Pigs, Rats, L40s, FnF, Bijou BoxPress



KFC Chunky, T52 Robusto, More Pigs, Oval, Preferidos Gold, Oro Fuerza, Skull & Bones Mystery BP, Platino Reserva, Oro Collector's, Daisy Cutter, Holiday Blend, Satori EL, Cain Daytona



DL 654, Colo Oscuro No. 4, FuenteFuente, Short Story, Black Market Toro, 80YR Maduro, No. 9, 888 Nat, Asylum13 Robusto, Mi Amor Robusto, 7th Capa



LAT54s and Cabaiguan Guapos Maduros



ESG 22YR Torps, Skull Breakers



Libertys, 10th Annis



BBMF, GoF Serie B GT, Lost City Lanceros, Destino Lanceros



Freebie Herf-A-Dor, and Hammered Copper Stinky



That should hold me over for a while!


----------



## Tgs679

God of Fire Don Carlos robust Tubo
Swag Limitada Infamous
Cult Box Press
Bundle of Gran Habanos Vintage 2002 Robisto


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Fritas, 9, Rat, L40
> 
> 
> 
> Pigs, Rats, L40s, FnF, Bijou BoxPress
> 
> 
> 
> KFC Chunky, T52 Robusto, More Pigs, Oval, Preferidos Gold, Oro Fuerza, Skull & Bones Mystery BP, Platino Reserva, Oro Collector's, Daisy Cutter, Holiday Blend, Satori EL, Cain Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> DL 654, Colo Oscuro No. 4, FuenteFuente, Short Story, Black Market Toro, 80YR Maduro, No. 9, 888 Nat, Asylum13 Robusto, Mi Amor Robusto, 7th Capa
> 
> 
> 
> LAT54s and Cabaiguan Guapos Maduros
> 
> 
> 
> ESG 22YR Torps, Skull Breakers
> 
> 
> 
> Libertys, 10th Annis
> 
> 
> 
> BBMF, GoF Serie B GT, Lost City Lanceros, Destino Lanceros
> 
> 
> 
> Freebie Herf-A-Dor, and Hammered Copper Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> That should hold me over for a while!


DAAAAAMN!!!
Nice haul!!


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Am I the only one who scrolls right past lists of pick-ups if there isn't a single picture? :director:


----------



## Calikind

This just landed at my door-Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda - Jar


----------



## thechasm442

Look at all of you big ballers with your sweet pick ups!

Here's my 18 dollar cbid win lol!


----------



## 2COOL4U

L'Atelier Maduro 56 
L'Atelier Maduro 44 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Merovius

@brimy623 thanks brother, likely fueled by a bit of stash envy after seeing some of your posts :thumb:
@sullen those look gorgeous man, then again your pics always do. Didnt even know these existed, add another one to the wishlist!


----------



## SOHResident

Nice haul for $18. Id be interested to hear your thoughts on the Black Pearl's.


----------



## TCBSmokes

From Today, 1.) On my doorstep from cbid, a Cain splendid six sampler. And 2.) From a trip to the b&m, Room 101 Serie HN 213, Punch Rare Corojo, no-label Illusione (smaller than a Rothchildes and possibly called a "Rex"), Room 101 Namakubi (and the only one of the whole bunch I've had before). Who says Mondays are Blue..? :smile: TCB

View attachment 84489
View attachment 84490


----------



## Drez_

Haven't gotten them yet, but won an auction on a 5er of Surrogates Crystal Baller for $17 on CigarAuctioneer. Hopefully they'll get here by Friday.


----------



## Old Smokey

I went to the local B&M today and picked up 6 Punch Rare Corojo and 4 of Punch's new size of Rare Corojo Salomones. I smoked my first Rare Corojo a few days ago and really enjoyed its flavor and creamy aftertaste so thought I had better grab a few. Baseball starts soon.


----------



## Erphern

Padron, Fuente, San Lotano Oval, Nica Libre.


----------



## Stonedog

No pics, but over the last two weeks I went a little crazy and picked these up from cbid:

5x Illusione Epernay le Petite
10x MoW Ruination Corona
10x DPG Legado de Pepin Toro 
15ct Orange Herfador


----------



## MDS

I think the camera makes the cigars look squashed but I got my first shipment in a long time today. A box of undercrown corona vivas, a half box of ortega serie d 5.5x48s, and a box of partagas black clasicos. I also got sent some free undercrowns with my box that included most of the undercrown sizes including the gordo and corona doble which I've not had yet.










I really struggled to fit all these cigars. I'm used to smoking coronas only and getting some bigger undercrowns and a different partagas size (corona out of stock) had me jumping through some hoops. Had to remove the top tray. Better start smoking!










Once I finally got the humidor able to close properly. I was sent this awesome hat by Cigar King since they didn't have my black label coronas. (How'd they know!)


----------



## thechasm442

SOHResident said:


> Nice haul for $18. Id be interested to hear your thoughts on the Black Pearl's.


I'm a huge fan of the rojo's. They've become my go to cheap stick.


----------



## rjwillow

This week's cbid damages:
Closed 3/17 5 Vegas Classic Panatela qty 10 

Closed 3/15 5 Vegas Robusto 3-Pack - 3 Cigars QTY 2 

Closed 3/14 Nicarao Havana Sun Grown Robusto 5 pack 

Closed 3/13 5 Vegas Panatela - 5-Pack 

Closed 3/13 Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul QTY 2 

Closed 3/13 Punch Bareknuckle Belicoso QTY 2 

Closed 3/13 Signature Collection Vintage 2005 Maduro Corona - 5-Pack 

Closed 3/13 Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa - 5-Pack 

Closed 3/13 Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul 5 Pack 

Closed 3/13 5 Vegas Classic Robusto 5 pack


----------



## tjhemp

Just got these today.

Casa Fernandez Miami 35th Aniversario


----------



## jp1979

tjhemp said:


> Just got these today.
> 
> Casa Fernandez Miami 35th Aniversario
> 
> View attachment 48472
> 
> 
> View attachment 48473


Nice pick up... Lol


----------



## tjhemp

jp1979 said:


> Nice pick up... Lol


Thanks to a certain BOTL.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## oleballcoachtn

2 Rodriguez 1984 and Oliva Master Blend 3


----------



## maddevildog

2 filthy hooligans came in today


----------



## thechasm442

Too much this week

Cbid

Diesel Hair of the Dog Belicoso (Single) 1/1 
Camacho Corojo Petite Maduro (Single) 1/1 
Man O' War Side Project : Skull Crusher (Single) 2/2 
Oliva Saison Robusto (Single) 1/1 
San Lotano 'The Bull' Torpedo (Single) 2/3 
San Lotano Connecticut Toro (Single) 2/2 
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado (Single) 2/2 
Cabaiguan Guapos 46 (Single) 1/1 
Warlock Belicoso (Single) 1/1 
Est. 1844 Anejado No. 58 (Single) 1/1 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto - 5 Cigars 1 
Drew Estate Pewter Ashtray - Round 1/1 
Stinky 'Tall' 4-Finger Ashtray - Black 1/1 
La Herencia Cubana Robusto 1/1 
Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero (no tube) - Single Cigar 2 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton 5x60 (Single) 1/1 
5 Vegas Triple-A Ltd. Edition Torpedo (Single) 2/2 

AND

FSS

Xen by Nish Patel Short Robusto Box
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu 5 5pk
Pinar Del Rio Sun Grown Robusto 5 Pk

Pics upon arrival of course.


----------



## 59Bassman

Newbie here, so the selection probably represents that:

Macanudo Hyde Park (5-er with Herf-a-dor and lighter)
Arturo Fuente Corona Imperial 
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully
Olivia "G" Toro
Olivia "O" Toro
Perdomo Lot 23 Toro

As I said, newbie collection getting started...


----------



## SOHResident

My first complete "Devil Site" order.... Only two sticks on the list that I have had before so it should be fun sampling them all.

Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Toro - 5-Pack 
Gurkha Elegance (Single) 2 
Bahia Gold Maduro Torpedo (Single) 
Gurkha Master Select XO (Single) 2 
Obsidian White Noise Double Perfecto (Single) 2 
Obsidian Belicoso (Single) 
Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo (Single) 
Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill (Single) 
Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Gran Torpedo (Single) 
5 Vegas Series 'A' SE Friggin' A (Single) 
San Lotano 'The Bull' Toro (Single) 
Tatuaje Nicaragua 7th Capa Especial (single) 
Obsidian Double Perfecto (Single) 
G.A.R. Opium Black Gran Robusto (Single) 
Cain Maduro Double Toro (Single) 
Gurkha Crest XO (Single) 
Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Gran Habano Connecticut #1 
Gran Habano #3 
Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002


----------



## brimy623

Spectre Gordo



Spectre Robusto



Didn't think I would win *BOTH*!!
But I'll take 'em. See if there's a difference.


----------



## Shemp75

Since I am a Sucker for the Boutique LEs

Grabbed a bundle each of the new Bellatto/Caldwell/Sears cigars



Pepper Creme Soda (Robusto 5x50 HVA/Piloto Cubano/ Habano/Arapiraca 2006 vintage) 
The One Night Stand (Corona Gordo 5.5x52 Corojo/Corojo/Corojo 2008 vintage)
The Back Door Bambi (Super Robusto 5.5x46 Corojo/Habano/Negrito 2008 vintage)


----------



## Tgs679

View attachment 84559


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## teckneekz




----------



## lukesparksoff

1 box cao brazilia gol +Cao 10 pac sampler


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## DesertRat

Just ordered the following:

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 55
Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto 
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Robusto
Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro
Aging Room Quattro F55 Maestro 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva V double robusto box
Flor de las Antillas toro box
Undercrown Corona Viva box
Nica Rustica El Brujito 4-pack

Gotta start stocking my new wine cooler!


----------



## thechasm442

FourSeven said:


>


wow, that's an awesome pick up, all stuff I would buy. What is the single on the bottom? I don't recognize the band.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## zoey

Zomg cigar chub


----------



## tjhemp

thechasm442 said:


>


Nice pickup. A few of my favs in there.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> Spectre Gordo
> 
> 
> 
> Spectre Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think I would win *BOTH*!!
> But I'll take 'em. See if there's a difference.


Great buy! I just grabbed another 5er of the robustos.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Figured I would spoil myself at the local B&M. Salem at cubano in Bakersfield is great always has the perfect suggestions.


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Great buy! I just grabbed another 5er of the robustos.


Smoked one of the Robusto & it was a pretty good smoke!!
Another satisfying blend from AJF!


----------



## PlatinumRespect

That Barracuda on the left was a freebie from Monster.


----------



## FourSeven

thechasm442 said:


> wow, that's an awesome pick up, all stuff I would buy. What is the single on the bottom? I don't recognize the band.


It's a 90 Miles. I never heard of it. Cigar Auctioneer threw it in with this shipment.


----------



## EA_MAN

tjhemp said:


> Nice pickup. A few of my favs in there.


Nice haul - looks to be 29 singles, two 5-packs, and two ashtrays?


----------



## thechasm442

EA_MAN said:


> Nice haul - looks to be 29 singles, two 5-packs, and two ashtrays?


yessir...ashtrays was me lacking self control. I bid on the stinky than I found the Drew Estate for the same price and ended up winning both.


----------



## EA_MAN

thechasm442 said:


> yessir...ashtrays was me lacking self control. I bid on the stinky than I found the Drew Estate for the same price and ended up winning both.


I hear 'ya. You can always keep one and make one a gift. Or put one away when the other one gets crummy. Or use both; options!


----------



## thechasm442

Yep, already found a place for it


----------



## EA_MAN

What did you pick up for singles?


----------



## Drez_

Small in comparison to some purchases, but managed to find an awesome B&M within a reasonable distance (about an hour) that I can start frequenting every couple of weeks. Wonderful selection, seems to be a big Padron fan as he said he has every available line they make in stock. Tons of Fuente and Tatuaje to choose from also..couldn't bring myself to splurge the $30-33 on an Opus just yet though. :ask:

Really as happy at finding the place as a couple of the cigars I hadn't managed to find anywhere else so far.

Padron 6000, Tatuaje TAA, Liga Privada No 9, and an Illusione HL


----------



## Tgs679

A couple of boxes of BV 560's en route, pics when they arrive.


----------



## teckneekz

I gotta slow down... Too much incoming and now I have space issues!


----------



## AuTechCoM

teckneekz said:


> I gotta slow down... Too much incoming and now I have space issues!


Nice haul!


----------



## zoey

my latest damage


----------



## zoey

well pic didn't load

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/114841155066591571390/albums/5994562866712915041/5994562943842685634?pid=5994562943842685634&oid=114841155066591571390

[url]https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/114841155066591571390/albums/5994562866712915041/5994563088704826658?pid=5994563088704826658&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994563102119586322&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994562913217366146&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994562926199260914&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994562958199832130&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994563005124592370&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994563018328754242&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994563029230599778&oid=114841155066591571390

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5994563076537801714&oid=114841155066591571390

[/URL]


----------



## DooDude

Just ordered a box of Portagas Spanish Rosado's. Yummy!


----------



## 2COOL4U

601 Blue :wink:


----------



## DooDude

Romeo & Julieta shorty. Wasnt bad.


----------



## thechasm442

Latest FSS order.

Pinar Del Rio Sun Grown Robusto 5 pack 
Partagas 1845 Robusto (free stick)
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu 5 pack
Xen by Nish Patel Short Robusto Box. I know I know, everyone hates RP but this is a pretty unique Connecticut wrapper cigar, and I got a great deal on the box.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 84645
View attachment 84646
View attachment 84647


----------



## thechasm442

Nice sticks and awesome dog Tom.


----------



## waltah

My pickups for the week. I liked the Corona Gorda and Belle Encre Reserva that I bought another jar and box.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

5 pack Padron Delicias Natural and three singles of Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## MDSPHOTO

waltah said:


> My pickups for the week. I liked the Corona Gorda and Belle Encre Reserva that I bought another jar and box.
> View attachment 48554
> 
> View attachment 48555
> 
> View attachment 48556


Nice! You are all Tatted up!


----------



## Tgs679

View attachment 84657
Bv560
\I don't know why the uploader auto rotated this pick but I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## waltah

Nice! I've been looking to give those a shot.


----------



## sullen

couldn't fit the olivas into the group shot :twitch:


----------



## D307P

Box of Padron 200 Maduro and box of Tatuaje 10th Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## SOHResident




----------



## 2COOL4U

Wow, nice grabs and the Tat case is cool


----------



## D307P

2COOL4U said:


> Wow, nice grabs and the Tat case is cool


It can be used as a travel humidor. Its made of neoprene padding. Really nice


----------



## waltah

Got my 2nd Tat Jar and Reserva box in today. Love these and I think they're going to age great.


----------



## tjhemp

Just got these in today...


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Just got my first delivery from CigarPlace. Small order, but money's tight. I just wanted a couple more Obsidian robustos 'cause I really liked the one I had, and I wanted to try a couple Gran Habano Vintage 2002s I've heard so much about. Oh, and some Stinky ashtrays and seasoning packs that were on closeout. Free shipping on top of that, and you can bet I'll be ordering from them again.


----------



## DooDude

Namakubia " Room 101 LTD" 

I was visiting a smoke lounge up in the Cities last night and the owner talked me into trying them. ( Next ones will lye in the humi a while before I partake )


----------



## thechasm442

Bought a few Undercrown Robustos from a local B&M last night.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Via Havana El Morro Maduro, my second box, love this one :banana:


----------



## TCBSmokes

DooDude said:


> Namakubia " Room 101 LTD"
> 
> I was visiting a smoke lounge up in the Cities last night and the owner talked me into trying them. ( Next ones will lye in the humi a while before I partake )


Not all the Room 101's imho, but the Namakubi is a decent smoke. Hope you like it, too. T.


----------



## brimy623

DPG Blue Generoso



El Centurion Toro Grande



La Perla Ivory Robusto



Xikar X12 Metallic Blue



Xikar Executive Single Flame Torch


----------



## Shemp75

Just a little Something something

2009 Casa Fuentes ( Thanks Eric)


2010 One time released Opus X Pussy Cats (Thanks Brad)



And last but not least is Fuente AngelShares that was to be a buy but turned into a very generous Bombing from a Great BOTL ( Thanks James)


----------



## smitty8202

Latest CBID purchase. Got it all for 32 bucks.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Swung by the B&M on my way home today and got some quality sticks.


----------



## Shemp75

And these just came in


----------



## Drez_

E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2013, Tatuaje Reserva, Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva, Arturo Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente..and since I've been wanting a good cutter that will last a while, decided to grab a pair of Xikar Scissors.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Sticks from a sale online, yum yum, what one first?


----------



## tjhemp

Drez_ said:


> E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2013, Tatuaje Reserva, Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva, Arturo Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente..and since I've been wanting a good cutter that will last a while, decided to grab a pair of Xikar Scissors.


I love my Xikar scissors.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

I thought these were long gone so I pounced when they showed up on the Monster.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Just in.........
Illusione, R, Rothchildes


----------



## teckneekz




----------



## AceRockefeller

Drez_ said:


> E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2013, Tatuaje Reserva, Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva, Arturo Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente..and since I've been wanting a good cutter that will last a while, decided to grab a pair of Xikar Scissors.


How do you like scissors vs, traditional cutters? I've seen a few videos with scissors used, and none of them have added benefits to using scissors, in fact most of them had bad cuts?


----------



## Dace

just got some padron 1964 anniversary robusto ! and some joya de nicaragua celebracion !! got some oliva serie g special g perfecto on the way !


----------



## Drez_

AceRockefeller said:


> How do you like scissors vs, traditional cutters? I've seen a few videos with scissors used, and none of them have added benefits to using scissors, in fact most of them had bad cuts?


Cut the petite Tatuaje with them last night. I don't have a ton of experience with super high end cutters..I have a Nub edition standard guillotine, and a 5 Vegas Colibri palm grip one that I use..both are from gift sets of each individual brand. I must say, based on the one cut from last night the scissors are far sharper than either ever were on the first cut. I'll try it on one of the bigger ring gauges today, but don't expect any problems. The added benefit of them being a lot more compact when folded than any other cutter is nice, as well as the draw tool being a handy nub holder..and the fact that if they ever do dull out or have issues I can just go get another pair for the simple cost of the drive to the shop I bought them at just puts it over the top. I'd still like to pick up a V cutter at some point, but I really do see these being the one I use 99% of the time.


----------



## craig_o

Nub Connecticut studio tobac and a Nub 16 cigar sampler. Turns out I was out of Nubs, see.


----------



## jp1979

Scored some stuff I've been looking for all Viaje:
5 Zombie Super Shots
2 TNT (burned one at the shop)
2 C4 (burned one at the shop)

I REALLY REALLY enjoyed the TNT.


----------



## jp1979

Double posted on me.


----------



## smitty8202

My Latest CBID haul. What do you guys think about the prices and sticks.

San Cristobal Elegancia Imperial (Single) 1/1	$6.00
La Aroma de Cuba Belicoso (Single) 1/1	$5.00	
Torano Exodus '50 Years' Box-Press (Single)	1/1	$5.00 
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (Single)	1/1	$2.00 
San Lotano Oval Maduro Robusto (Single) 1/1	$6.00 
Illusione '88' Robusto (Single) 1/1	$8.00


----------



## Drez_

Viaje Platino, TNT and another Tatuaje Reserva


----------



## sullen

While I feel that the actual jar itself missed the mark....
I think if they didn't make it at all shiny, and kept it matte/flat black 
and left the logos and details on it a little more understated..
it would've been a 10/10.......

HOWEVER, as someone who is a big fan of the beauty of Black.
And especially black on black designs.....

This packaging and presentation as a whole...... is just wow.... 

Here are some pics that the retailers and early reviewers failed to flaunt:


----------



## 2COOL4U

Nice what did those Tats cost you?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

This is the first box I've bought in a while, but I got it for a steal on the devil, and I absolutely love them.



I didn't realize you could see my reflection in the cello until it was already uploaded. Oh well.


----------



## JG5000

nice pics and pick up


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## DesertRat

Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda Jar in transit!


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## DooDude

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## Mashie

Sam Leccia White Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Undercrown Viva
EPC INCH Mad #62


----------



## OnePyroTec

Cab of Illusione REX


----------



## oleballcoachtn

5 pack Padron Delicias Natural and 3 singles of Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## ejewell

Shemp75 said:


> Just a little Something something
> 
> 2009 Casa Fuentes Thanks
> 
> *Eric*


Sigh... one of these days... Lol.


----------



## DooDude

TAT Miami Reserve. Never had one before? 5ver coming.


----------



## Rock31

2COOL4U said:


> Nice what did those Tats cost you?


I just ordered my jar yesterday, total was $137.00 shipped.


----------



## sullen

Rock31 said:


> I just ordered my jar yesterday, total was $137.00 shipped.


whaaaaat!? :jaw:

where!?


----------



## sullen

DooDude said:


> TAT Miami Reserve. Never had one before? 5ver coming.


there are several tat reservas made in miami, which one?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I was finally able to score one of the La Sirena A size sticks. Unfortunately, it looked like it had been tortured on its way to me with cracked wrapper in the middle and a disfigured foot. No worries though, retailer already has another on its way to me.


----------



## Mr.Nose

5 JD Howard Reserve 46
4 EH Vida
1 La Sirena Prince
5 Padron Family Reserve 45 mad


----------



## MDSPHOTO

This is my last major purchase for quite a while, I've finally reached the point where I have enough rested to smoke and plenty that to need to rest.


----------



## sullen

thanks to my latest NC purchase, no matter which way i move shit around, the tupperdor is full : (
im screwed, going to need a large cabinet, no way around it.


----------



## momo439

Noting better than coming back from work on a Friday an finding this on your front step:









- Camacho: 
Triple Maduro

- Paul Stulac:
White Blinding light
Red Screaming Sun
Black Midnight Fire

- My Father
La Flor de Las Antillas
Le Bijou 1922
No 1 Robusto

- Fuente
Chateau Reserve Natural
Short Story

What can I say, I'm all about variety!


----------



## 2COOL4U

momo439 said:


> Noting better than coming back from work on a Friday an finding this on your front step:
> 
> View attachment 48695
> 
> 
> - Camacho:
> Triple Maduro
> 
> - Paul Stulac:
> White Blinding light
> Red Screaming Sun
> Black Midnight Fire
> 
> - My Father
> La Flor de Las Antillas
> Le Bijou 1922
> No 1 Robusto
> 
> - Fuente
> Chateau Reserve Natural
> Short Story
> 
> What can I say, I'm all about variety!


Nice haul, never had the Paul Stulac line but from the reviews they look stellar, get them from a B&M


----------



## i8urz28

CAO La Traviata Natural and Olivia Serie O Robusto


----------



## momo439

2COOL4U said:


> Nice haul, never had the Paul Stulac line but from the reviews they look stellar, get them from a B&M


Thanks! 
I got the them from an online retailer but I can't mention the name here because they sell CC's. I could PM you if you'd like to have the name. Since you're in the US, you'd be able to use their duty free sister site.


----------



## Drez_

Can't take pictures, my phone camera stopped working :crash:

Picked up a Padron 1964 Anniversary Series single from CBid, and a 5er of Pinolero Maduro Torpedos from there as well. Went to the B&M today and picked up an Oliva G, Tatuaje Jason, Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Habanos, Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades Rapier and La Sirena Sea Sprite


----------



## 2COOL4U

Berger & Argenti Entubar V32, discontinued but got very lucky finding them in the back room of a B&M opcorn:


----------



## JustinThyme

Box of Dirty Rats


----------



## thechasm442

Ahh. My 46's are here!


----------



## zabhatton

Jv 13 on the way suckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Not a purchase, but a win from CIgarObsessionLIVE. =]










That Uranium is ginormous!


----------



## thechasm442

Found some goodies at my favorite B&M today

Nica rustica
T52 Robusto
Tatuaje La Verite 2008
Herrera lonadale


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Just a test purchase of a new B&M. Didn't like the staff and selection. Probably wont go back

Flor de las Antillas Toro
AF Chateau
House brand


----------



## Caine74

just got a 10 count of La Flor Dominicana Chapter 1 Limited Edition


----------



## Tgs679

10- Aging Room M356 Rondo
2- EPC INCH Mad #62 
10- Diesel UHC
In transit.


----------



## sullen

i need to stop buying cigars and start buying a cabinet humi. ZERO space left


----------



## Saltmarsh

First time trying Black Pearl 20 pack.


----------



## lukem

Today I ordered the 'Best Of Arturo Fuente' Sample from Famous Smokes which came with a Cusano 59 Rare Cam Rob 5 Pack with a coupon code I found.

This sampler includes:
2 A F Chateau Fuente Sun Grown Natural (4 1/2 x 50) 
2 A Fuente 858 Natural (6 x 47) 
2 A Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural (4 1/2 x 50) 
2 A Fuente Double Chateau Natural (6 3/4 x 50) 
2 A Fuente Hemingway Classic Natural (7 x 48) 
2 A Fuente Hemingway Short Story Natural (4 x 48) 
2 A Fuente Rothschilds Natural (4 1/2 x 50) 

I also ordered the CAO Champions Sampler II from CI:
1 - CAO America Monument (6.25" x 54)
1 - CAO Brazilia Samba (6.25" x 54)
1 - CAO Criollo Pato (4.75" x 50)
1 - CAO Gold Corona (5.5" x 42)
1 - CAO Italia Novella (4.5" x 46)
1 - CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso (6" x 54)
1 - CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso (6" x 54)
1 - CAO Mx2 Belicoso (7" x 56)
1 - CAO OSA Lot 54 (6" x 54)
1 - CAO Lx2 Toro (6" x 50)
inside...
1 - CAO Travel Humidor


----------



## Merovius

One man's trash is another man's treasure. Thanks @ejewell for the awesome sticks!


----------



## ejewell

Glad they made it safe, @Merovius. Was starting to wonder. lol. Thanks for being patient, too


----------



## Merovius

ejewell said:


> Glad they made it safe, @Merovius. Was starting to wonder. lol. Thanks for being patient, too


 No patience necessary brother, you shipped faster than most vendors. Thanks again.


----------



## ejewell

Merovius said:


> No patience necessary brother, you shipped faster than most vendors. Thanks again.


I don't like transactions hanging over my head, dealing with shipping and payment and so forth. haha. Wish someone would pick up my other two in the WTS section so I could be done with it all! haha.


----------



## Goble

Ghurkha Beast and a Romeo Special Edition : )


----------



## Bobby_Boulders

Quick stop at BM tonight 
Nica rustica
El centurion 

Recent Devil order from last week
10 DPG blue 
5 short story
5 oliva master blend


----------



## OnePyroTec

Stopped in at Fumare today and grabbed a few Cruzado Elitas.


----------



## ChiGars

Bundle of Undercrown Dogmas!!!!


----------



## sullen

ChiGars said:


> Bundle of Undercrown Dogmas!!!!


going to smoke one today?
let us know what you think..


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Stopped by a B&M I spied while traveling out of town in SC. Picked up a CAO Lx2 LE lancero (which I promptly killed by fire), along with a Camacho Connecticut robusto and a Red Witch robusto.


----------



## thechasm442

2 punisher tubos, a la casita, and a tin of comacho machitos. The rest of my order is back ordered despite one item being a free fall item. Weird.


----------



## rovensmoke

Box of Genisis torpedos
5 pack of Illusione epernay Le taure
5 pack of Varina Farms winter blend
5 pack of Ramon Bueso Oddessey
15 pack of RP xouts liga D lonsdale
Box of Undercrown corona viva


----------



## cjm8481

A box of Cromag and Cromag Aquitaine Athropologies and a box of Intemperance BA Intrigues


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cjm8481 said:


> A box of Cromag and Cromag Aquitaine Athropologies and a box of Intemperance BA Intrigues


Wow! RoMa Craft heaven.


----------



## i8urz28

Got this yesterday along with 4 5-packs.


----------



## hott wheellzz

Found some headley drumsticks (x2) at the local B&M so I head to take what they had. Lets just say they may or may not be gone


----------



## usafvet509

A pair of 5-ers from JR. Branching out a little with Belinda Black, and staying close to home with Punch Rothschilds in Maduro.... mmm, maduro :smoke2:


----------



## Shemp75

Viaje X-mas trees


Vaije Leaded


Guayan Habanos


El Cedro 14Ks


Fratellos


Blessed Leaf


----------



## DooDude

Gurkha 15yr Cellar Reserve. Suppose to be the shit! 

I don't know? guess were going to find out?


----------



## Goatmilk

Shemp75 said:


> Viaje X-mas trees
> 
> 
> Vaije Leaded
> 
> 
> Guayan Habanos
> 
> 
> El Cedro 14Ks
> 
> 
> Fratellos
> 
> 
> Blessed Leaf


I need to change my underwear now


----------



## i8urz28

Fiver of flor de las antillas on free fall from devils site.


----------



## TCBSmokes

i8urz28 said:


> Fiver of flor de las antillas on free fall from devils site.


Congrats! Been watchin' it for two days. $24.74 is the lowest I've seen. Vey tempting. T.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## i8urz28

TCBSmokes said:


> Congrats! Been watchin' it for two days. $24.74 is the lowest I've seen. Vey tempting. T.


Yea I got it at right around 28 not the best but cheaper than I can get from the b&m even with shipping.then I saw it at 25 about an hour later :-\ oh well what's three bucks


----------



## i8urz28

Also just won Tatuaje Miami Reguis (robusto) - 5-Pack


----------



## TCBSmokes

i8urz28 said:


> Yea I got it at right around 28 not the best but cheaper than I can get from the b&m even with shipping.then I saw it at 25 about an hour later :-\ oh well what's three bucks


You're right. And ya know what? Now it's ended. Five days earlier than posted. So ya' done good, very good.

And if you like LADC's, I've seen these go as low as $17.50 2x now. T.

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1733886/La-Aroma-de-Cuba-Marquis-Tubos-5-Cigars/


----------



## i8urz28

TCBSmokes said:


> You're right. And ya know what? Now it's ended. Five days earlier than posted. So ya' done good, very good.
> 
> And if you like LADC's, I've seen these go as low as $17.50 2x now. T.
> 
> La Aroma de Cuba Marquis Tubos - 5 Cigars (#1733886) - CigarBid.com


 never had one but might have to try them if I can get them low


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> You're right. And ya know what? Now it's ended. Five days earlier than posted. So ya' done good, very good.
> 
> And if you like LADC's, I've seen these go as low as $17.50 2x now. T.
> 
> La Aroma de Cuba Marquis Tubos - 5 Cigars (#1733886) - CigarBid.com


damn kinda wish i didn't stock up on the robustos now.... these are close to my fav size


----------



## i8urz28

i8urz28 said:


> never had one but might have to try them if I can get them low


Got it at 18.50. Now I'm going to stop using that site for a while lol


----------



## TCBSmokes

i8urz28 said:


> Got it at 18.50. Now I'm going to stop using that site for a while lol


Nice! I'm getting some today, too. Not that I need them, but as @sullen says, the smaller rg would be nice, plus, since they are tubos, I think they would make for nice gifts. T.


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice! I'm getting some today, too. Not that I need them, but as @sullen says, the smaller rg would be nice, plus, since they are tubos, I think they would make for nice gifts. T.


yeah i think im gonna have to break down and pick up 5.
are you using the google chrome plugin for the freefall?


----------



## TCBSmokes

No, sullen. Chrome does funky things to my operating system, so I no longer use it. Though I read recently that with Chrome you can see the prices paid, or is it the price low offer history? Thanks. T.


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> No, sullen. Chrome does funky things to my operating system, so I no longer use it. Though I read recently that with Chrome you can see the prices paid, or is it the price low offer history? Thanks. T.


ahh, that sucks man.
i don't like chrome but i downloaded it for this, it's so helpful.

it shows two prices on the freefall, the usual 'current price', then right above it shows the 'lowest price'....
so you just open whatever ff item in a chrome window, let it fall in the background, and come back to it in 10-20mins and it will tell you what the lowest price it fell to, so you don't have to keep staring at the free fall lots..


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> ahh, that sucks man.
> i don't like chrome but i downloaded it for this, it's so helpful.
> 
> it shows two prices on the freefall, the usual 'current price', then right above it shows the 'lowest price'....
> so you just open whatever ff item in a chrome window, let it fall in the background, and come back to it in 10-20mins and it will tell you what the lowest price it fell to, *so you don't have to keep staring at the free fall lots*..


Sounds cool, but _then_ what will I do? lol. ps..gotta stop talking to you, have an LADC robusto (which you're "stocked up on") in your "care package". Now, it's back to the drawing board...again. lol. Damn, this is hard selecting for the guy who already has everything. But I'll figure it out. :smile: T.


----------



## Merovius

OnePyroTec said:


> Stopped in at Fumare today and grabbed a few Cruzado Elitas.


Have my eye on the Cruzados, please let us know what you think!


----------



## JRM03

Had a hair trigger on cvid today and picked up some Brazilias on the free fall, just brushed the track pad and BAM, paid 3 dollars more than I wanted. Damn it. Got some other bids going as well.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Merovius said:


> Have my eye on the Cruzados, please let us know what you think!


At just under $10 a stick, I still buy them quite often. I really like 'em :thumb: Dion took the Cruzado brand to a level I never dreamed of.


----------



## JustTroItIn

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) 
Black Ops Maduro Torpedo


----------



## D307P

Punch Rare Corojo, assorted Curivaris, and 2 boxes of Buenaventura BV500s.


----------



## rtrimbath

Picked up a box of UF-13's from my local B&M Bloom's


----------



## lukem

Latest purchases have been two Undercrown Robusto's and 2 Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto's from Mayan Import Company here in New Orleans. I also had dinner in the French Quarter last night and routed my wife and friends conveniently past Cigar Factory New Orleans where I picked up a 3 sampler pack and a Purito which I smoked on the walk home and didn't care for that much.


----------



## jp1979

These just came in after a month and a half on back order. Tat RC 184


----------



## Merovius

Didnt really need more cigars but when I see stuff I like I just cant help myself!



Avion 13's 
Regios Reserva
Original Generosos
La Duena
Mysterio Collector's
88 Nat
Epernay Le Taureaux
Undercrown Corona Viva
Curivari Cafe 52
Anejo 50


----------



## SOHResident

Found a nice B&M while onsite at a client in VA. I was like a kid in a candy store. I decided on three favorites and three I haven't tried.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Merovius said:


> Didnt really need more cigars but when I see stuff I like I just cant help myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Avion 13's
> Regios Reserva
> Original Generosos
> La Duena
> Mysterio Collector's
> 88 Nat
> Epernay Le Taureaux
> Undercrown Corona Viva
> Curivari Cafe 52
> Anejo 50


Great selection and that LFD is just a great looking cigar.


----------



## Stonedog

My budget stick pickup from the devil site. Less than $1.30 per stick...

30 John Bull Crown Corona
25 Cu-Avana Maduro Churchill
20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Picked up a AF Anejo 60 from the local B&M


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just a quick stop in the B&M to ask about box prices and i end up walking out with these...



And as I was leaving the owner asked me if I had a ashtray for outside which i don't have an "outdoor" ashtray he gave me a nice crystal one that wont warp in the rain like my cheap wood one did.


----------



## lukesparksoff

damn you CBid LOL


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cardinal




----------



## JRM03

Nice pickups Tim. The Antilles are excellent. Glad to see some love for the Brazilias as well they are always a solid choice for something a little more subtle and earthy.


----------



## i8urz28

Stopped by the b&m and picked up some to try based on Puff recommendations.


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## sullen

stocked up on some pepin goodness


----------



## jusphil85

box of diesel hair of the dog robusto
3 la aurora corrojo robusto
1 cain f robusto
↑ From cbid

1 nat sherman timeless divino
1 la palina kill bill 2
1 illusione 88 
↑ from atlantic cigar


----------



## Cocker_dude

Anejo Sharks
Couple of Ezra Zions
Viaje Dark Meat
Liga Privade No. 9 and 52
Teamo Revolution
Punch Rare Corojo
Couple of Illusiones
Viaje 5th Anniversary


----------



## i8urz28

Just got Liga Privida Papas Fritas 4 pack on freefall from devils site for 20.28!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I've picked up quite a few this past week.

Viaje Leaded
Viaje Satori Karma
L'Atelier MAD44
L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER13
Partagas Black Label
5-er Warlock Robusto
5'er Sam Leccia White
I also picked up a full box of Cain F Lancero
and a box of Spectre by AJ.


----------



## demuths1770

two Kentucky Fire Cured for my friend an I to smoke


----------



## Drez_

Will update with a picture Monday or Tuesday when the shipment comes in. Pulled a phone order in to Smokeinn to build a sampler.

2 Nica Rustica
Herrera Esteli Robusto
Hex Figurado
Kentucky Fire Cured Chunky
MF Le Bijou Petite Robusto
2 Tatuaje Black Label
Arturo Fuente Casa Cuba


----------



## egoo33

Just got in a couple of Viaje Exclusivo Lanceros from Atlantic Cigars


----------



## thechasm442

Petite Cazadores & J21


----------



## AuTechCoM

Snagged a couple limited things I was afraid of missing out on.

Joya de Nicaragua Quatro Cinco and Regius limited edition 2013 only 400 boxes of 10 made.




And a big shout out to @MrSmallBatch for the excellent customer service and super fast less than 18 hours later at my doorstep shipping.


----------



## Bobby_Boulders

Not sure if this attachment worked but I am in Florida one annual family vacation and stopped by Ybor city. Grabbed a box of Anejo 46s from Tampa sweethearts. Got to hang with AF jr for an hour and learn some great stuff. Awesome experience. Can't wait for these to settle so I can burn one. What a great store and class act they are at TS.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

AuTechCoM said:


> Regius limited edition 2013 only 400 boxes of 10 made.


I'm curious as to what you think of the Regius sticks. I've never smoked any of their offerings but I'm sitting on a couple tubos.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm curious as to what you think of the Regius sticks. I've never smoked any of their offerings but I'm sitting on a couple tubos.


They are very enjoyable. The robustos in the tubos are very nice I just love these limited editions because they are blended specifically as a PSD4 killer. They are very very similar but I am surprised to be able to say that as an NC the Regius is a little better.


----------



## Laynard

AuTechCoM said:


> They are very enjoyable. The robustos in the tubos are very nice I just love these limited editions because they are blended specifically as a PSD4 killer. They are very very similar but I am surprised to be able to say that as an NC the Regius is a little better.


Heretic!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Laynard said:


> Heretic!


You are right I should be burned at the stake for that or at least a good flogging. Lol I am still a lover of the forbidden one I think a part of it is that if I can find these and I do know where to get them for now unlike the PSD4 that is harder for me to get...

Sorry if that was too much forbidden talk


----------



## teamgotoil

Just picked up a couple AF Casa Cubas. One in each size!


----------



## rtrimbath

Picked up some Mundial PL5s. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## thechasm442

Papas Fritas tin
Nica Rustica x5
Black Ops Maduro x3
Nestor Miranda Doppelbock x2
MUWAT +11
La Casita Criolla Corona x2
Undercrown Corona Viva box.


----------



## Drez_

Throwing in a picture.. Unfortunately they didn't have the Chunky KFC MUWAT, so I decided to go with a Leccia Black since I've been wanting to try one. Now to give them a little time then try to decide which to destroy first!
Also, it's nice to see them take the time to send a hand written note out with packages. So many places become too automated, it's nice to see a personalized touch.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Nice pickups, @thechasm442 & @Drez_


----------



## thechasm442

Thank you sir!


----------



## tjhemp

rtrimbath said:


> Picked up some Mundial PL5s. I can't wait to try them out.


I have wanted to try those but haven't been able to get my hands on one. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> You are right I should be burned at the stake for that or at least a good flogging. Lol I am still a lover of the forbidden one I think a part of it is that if I can find these and I do know where to get them for now unlike the PSD4 that is harder for me to get...
> 
> Sorry if that was too much forbidden talk


Where do they mention that it's blended to kill the PSD4?


----------



## jp1979

"From halfwheel" 

The project was discussed over many months, with the details finally being agreed upon in December 2012, with several months of sampling and tweaks, the Regius Orchant Seleccion was agreed upon and Orchant said it is “a blend of merit that we are both proud to put our names to.” The goal for the blend was to find a balance between medium strength and full sweet flavors, a challenging process according to Orchant, and one that he thought would take longer than it actually did.

Kapacee describes the Robusto blend as “classically Cuban” and told halfwheel that the cigar was crafted to be “akin to the Partagás Serie D No.4. While it remains a Nicaraguan puro, it is billed as being a bit fuller bodied than the rest of the line.


Did I miss something here?


----------



## toro

just ordered the Punch tailgate sampler, a CAO sampler, 5 vegas sampler, a Gran Habana sampler, and the Mild and Mellow sampler..... hoping to find the holy grail of cigar for myself, as I'm still not sure exactly what floats my boat yet.  There's an Alec Bradley, a Gurkha Symphony, Hyde park, and a few others as well. I also ordered 5 Macanudo MAduro Hampton Courts.... One of my fav so far.


----------



## jp1979

toro said:


> just ordered the Punch tailgate sampler, a CAO sampler, 5 vegas sampler, a Gran Habana sampler, and the Mild and Mellow sampler..... hoping to find the holy grail of cigar for myself, as I'm still not sure exactly what floats my boat yet.  There's an Alec Bradley, a Gurkha Symphony, Hyde park, and a few others as well. I also ordered 5 Macanudo MAduro Hampton Courts.... One of my fav so far.


Don't rush trying to find the holy grail, mine changes every week.... Have fun with the samplers!


----------



## scrouds

Tatuaje unicos. Amazing, think I need a box.


----------



## Shemp75

Box of Sotolongo Hechicera


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> "From halfwheel"
> 
> The project was discussed over many months, with the details finally being agreed upon in December 2012, with several months of sampling and tweaks, the Regius Orchant Seleccion was agreed upon and Orchant said it is "a blend of merit that we are both proud to put our names to." The goal for the blend was to find a balance between medium strength and full sweet flavors, a challenging process according to Orchant, and one that he thought would take longer than it actually did.
> 
> Kapacee describes the Robusto blend as "classically Cuban" and told halfwheel that the cigar was crafted to be "akin to the Partagás Serie D No.4. While it remains a Nicaraguan puro, it is billed as being a bit fuller bodied than the rest of the line.
> 
> Did I miss something here?


No you didn't miss anything. but after meeting Akhil kapacee and talking about the comparison between the two. And the fact that they are way more consistent than the PSD4. But the downside is that they are so limited to 400 boxes.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Just Ordered Single of each:

Illusione cg:4 - White Horse 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Natural Short Story 
El Mejor Espresso Robusto 
Flor De Las Antillas Robusto 
Herrera Esteli Lonsdale Deluxe 
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro No. 4 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Grand Robusto 
Nica Rustica El Brujito
Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Picked up a box of MF El Centurions in my favorite vitola, the Toria:










I love these cigars.


----------



## i8urz28

These came in from devils site today


----------



## beercritic

Two boxes of Sanho Panza Double Maduro. Each box came with a free Xikar single-flame lighter to help with my newly acquired pipe hobby. Free Rockwell knife (nice!) With web orders of $99 at CI. Can't get enough knives.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

2 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro (5 x 56) 
2 Nub Maduro 464T Maduro (4 x 64) 
2 Torano Signature Robusto Maduro (5 x 52) 

It was a sampler...pulled the trigger on cigarmonster for 17.95$


----------



## Jeff_2pra

P8ntbllr234 said:


> 2 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro (5 x 56)
> 2 Nub Maduro 464T Maduro (4 x 64)
> 2 Torano Signature Robusto Maduro (5 x 52)
> 
> It was a sampler...pulled the trigger on cigarmonster for 17.95$


I love that sampler. All of those are great tasting sticks.

My latest:


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Jeff_2pra said:


> I love that sampler. All of those are great tasting sticks.
> 
> My latest:


thats great to hear ! Haven't tried any of them yet


----------



## TCBSmokes

I've only ever had the MC Montes before (the other two are Platinums) so I am excited about this batch plus another seven new ones coming next week. Pics to follow. T.
View attachment 85233


----------



## usafvet509

Tomorrow (DAMN YOU, UPS!!!!)I will get the AJ Fernandez "Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler" from CI. 20 of AJ's sticks for $40. @madbricky, thought I'd try his other stuff. Still looking at those Diesels in my humi...


----------



## AuTechCoM

Not too bad for a $2.99 bargain bin find... and The LGC's seem to have some time on them with how the cello looks


----------



## thechasm442

Yea buddy, they arrived!


----------



## madbricky

The kitchen sink sampler is a great deal for 20 good AJ smokes. The Pinolero and San Lotanos alone cost more than the whole sampler. Let em rest good and you will find some new favorite cigars for your lineup. Enjoy!


usafvet509 said:


> Tomorrow (DAMN YOU, UPS!!!!)I will get the AJ Fernandez "Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler" from CI. 20 of AJ's sticks for $40. @madbricky, thought I'd try his other stuff. Still looking at those Diesels in my humi...


----------



## Indy-hp

Today I ordered a box of 5 Vegas Cask Strength Box Pressed Toros for everyday consumption. 

Yesterday I bought some singles at my B&M to take camping this weekend:

Don Pepin Garcia Original Generosos
Camacho Corojo Toro
Brick House Toro
My Father No. 1
Tatuaje Reserva Rejios
Undercrown Gran Toro
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto
Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro


----------



## sullen

2008 opus reserva d'chateaus on the way :banana::banana:


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Splurged on some AVOs, which I've never tried. We'll see.


----------



## Cardinal

Hadn't bought anything in a while but these came in today -



















And the Cain Fs look even better nekkid -


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Well, there goes another soul! I just took delivery on my first order from the infamous Devil Site. Nothing real special, but I got some good prices on some cheaper stuff I've been interested in.

VS Serie '55' Blue Tubos x20 (they were about a buck each; nice to give away)
PDR Small Batch Habano Robusto x5
Felipe Gregorio Fusion Robusto x5
Garo Double Habano Robusto x5
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 XO x1
Gurkha Beauty x1


----------



## AuTechCoM

Got my first box of undercrowns


I want to give a shout out to cigar place for the great deal and free 2 day shipping. I did not expect them this fast or even this week.


----------



## thechasm442

Got my Tats.

Free Sampler from FSS containing the following 
2La Riqueza No. 4 (5 x 48)
2Cabaiguan Guapos RX (5 1/4 x 50)
2El Triunfador No. 4 (5 x 48)

L'Atelier Maduro MAD44 5pk

Tatuaje Reserva Regios Box


----------



## sullen

little bit of this~little bit of that
some older 46s, some fresh everything else









heres some side by side pics i took, enjoy if your as much of a geek as i am.
the opus is 5.5x52 the angels share is 7x48


----------



## six10

Rick Hendeson said:


> Splurged on some AVOs, which I've never tried. We'll see.


I bet you will like them, they are very good cigars. I have been liking the XO's lately and used to smoke a lot of Domaines.


----------



## sullen

got a dozen of these beauties!!!
i suspect there may be a little bit of age on them..


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> got a dozen of these beauties!!!
> i suspect there may be a little bit of age on them..


I'll say, yeah just a bit. LOL


----------



## jp1979

Bought 5 era of the Viaje Zombie & Maduro Zombie.


----------



## thebigk

Cardinal said:


> Hadn't bought anything in a while but these came in today -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cain Fs look even better nekkid -


 Free fall ?

Almost pulled the trigger a couple times but was worried they didn't come with a box (Cain F)


----------



## Cardinal

thebigk said:


> Free fall ?
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger a couple times but was worried they didn't come with a box (Cain F)


Yep, those were the Free Fallers, and you were right - no box. I didn't care when they showed up unboxed because I don't have room for the boxes anyway and I was planning on de-tubing them, but honestly never even thought of it when I bought them.


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## rtrimbath

My latest haul from my local B&M Blooms' Spring BOGO Box Sale.

Box of Prensado Robustos & Churchills
Box of Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco
2 Alec Bradley samplers (FREEBIES!!)


----------



## thechasm442

2 punisher shorty's
Headly Grange corona gorda
La Perla Habana Rojo Rothschild x12
Diesel Unlimited d4 x2
Pepin Blue Invictos Robusto

And this \m/


----------



## Merovius

Le Bijou BP
Cain F Lancero
EH OSOK
Room 101 MC Mutante, Daruma Mutante
Illusione F9, Cruzado Elitas/Domenicas, MK, Rothchildes



RomaCraft Aquitaine
Viaje Zombie Super Shot, Plata Lancero, Ltd. Ed. Anni 2012, Honey & Hand Grenades The Rapier
X-Mas Tree, Exclusivo SG, 50/50 Black
Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva, Black Petit Lancero, La Casita Criolla, Fausto Short Robusto



La Duena Petit Lancero No. 7
AF Hemingway Best Seller Maduro, Short Story Maduro/Natural


----------



## JRM03

Astonishing haul Tyler. I stopped by the cig shop for some butane and decided to pick up a Punch Rothschild just cuz. Maybe coax them into carrying something a bit more tempting.


----------



## blknyt

Just ordered a couple 5-er's from CAYP. Epernay and Cojonu's. 

I don't know if I'm getting the best possible internet deal out there, but it sure feels like I am....


----------



## dessureault

5 pack of Cojonu 2003, 5 pack verocu no.5 and a 5 pack of Tatuaje miami 10 belle encre


----------



## sullen

since im a smoker and not a collector...
i stood by the "take a picture, it'll last longer" theory with these.....


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Maduro/Natural


good shopping brother!!!
verrrry nice~!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Had one of these thanks to @AlliChaparra and really enjoyed it. Thought I'd buy a box.


----------



## Engineer99




----------



## AuTechCoM

Engineer99 said:


>


I really need to try the Lancero. but I don't think you left any for us. Nice haul


----------



## sullen

2009s


----------



## Engineer99

As I write this, Atlantic still has 'em in stock for a ridiculously low price...One of the best $4 cigars ever. My only gripe is that the boxes take up way too much space for ten lanceros, so I de-box them and bag up the tubes for the cooler.

Cain Lancero Tubes 'F' Habano | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## AuTechCoM

Engineer99 said:


> As I write this, Atlantic still has 'em in stock for a ridiculously low price...One of the best $4 cigars ever. My only gripe is that the boxes take up way too much space for ten lanceros, so I de-box them and bag up the tubes for the cooler.
> 
> Cain Lancero Tubes 'F' Habano | Atlantic Cigar Company


Wow that is a killer deal. But I was just giving you a hard time. and I have already spent the next couple months cigar budget. but my neighbor hasn't might have him split a box with me if I can get him to try a Lancero


----------



## Engineer99

AuTechCoM said:


> Wow that is a killer deal. But I was just giving you a hard time. and I have already spent the next couple months cigar budget. but my neighbor hasn't might have him split a box with me if I can get him to try a Lancero


Hah, yeah, this blew out my budget as well...Just thought I'd pick up the last(?) ones at that amazing price. Buying moratorium in place: ENGAGE...


----------



## DanTheSmoker

B&M was going out of business. Picked up a couple from the slim pickings he had left.









Flor de Copan, Nub Maduro, Casa Magna Colorado


----------



## zabhatton

Which B and M if you don't mind me asking?



DanTheSmoker said:


> B&M was going out of business. Picked up a couple from the slim pickings he had left.
> 
> View attachment 48997
> 
> 
> Flor de Copan, Nub Maduro, Casa Magna Colorado


WhiW


----------



## Bruck

Just picked up a bunch of Cammaratas. That's a boutique in Tampa, nice sticks, pretty cheap. A co-worker picked them up for me on a trip down there.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Seven new ones to try. Lucky me. :smile: T.

View attachment 85394

Casa Magna Dominican Robusto
Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Short Corona 
Padron Palmas - nat~ 
Macanudo Vintage 2000 II~ 
Sam Leccia Black Toro 
Oliva Master Blends III Churchill 
Bahia Gold White Band Robusto


----------



## brimy623

I guess this qualifies as my first "box" purchase since they only come in boxes of 10!







And a couple of singles I've been dying to try from the B&M I frequent



And a pair I picked up at a Lounge the other night


----------



## ChiGars

A few Anejo 46s. These two and the one I'm smoking!


----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> Seven new ones to try. Lucky me. :smile: T.
> 
> View attachment 85394
> 
> Casa Magna Dominican Robusto
> Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Short Corona
> Padron Palmas - nat~
> Macanudo Vintage 2000 II~
> Sam Leccia Black Toro
> Oliva Master Blends III Churchill
> Bahia Gold White Band Robusto


You are going to enjoy that Master Blend 3. that is by far my favorite Oliva


----------



## Tgs679

A box of Tatuaje Noellas Reserva 2013, I love the Broadleaf.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I guess this qualifies as my first "box" purchase since they only come in boxes of 10!


oh man, yours came today, lucky!!
mine are coming tomorrow, i can't wait.

they look GREAT, beautiful presentation on them.


----------



## brimy623

Yeah!

I was shocked that they came so quick!!

Now the challenge of trying to let them sit for a few weeks!



sullen said:


> oh man, yours came today, lucky!!
> mine are coming tomorrow, i can't wait.
> 
> they look GREAT, beautiful presentation on them.


----------



## jp1979

These got dropped by the UPS man today.


----------



## sullen

Engineer99 said:


> As I write this, Atlantic still has 'em in stock for a ridiculously low price...One of the best $4 cigars ever. My only gripe is that the boxes take up way too much space for ten lanceros, so I de-box them and bag up the tubes for the cooler.
> 
> Cain Lancero Tubes 'F' Habano | Atlantic Cigar Company


only 5 boxes left!


----------



## jp1979

Found some. No lid for box though.


----------



## Shemp75

jp1979 said:


> Found some. No lid for box though.


No lid?

Ghetto bro&#8230;&#8230;Ghetto.


----------



## jp1979

Shemp75 said:


> No lid?
> 
> Ghetto bro&#8230;&#8230;Ghetto.


It was a bummer, they had this box with no lid and an angry Santa with the lid. I bitched a little bit and got them to take a dollar of each cigar. The place I got em really only sells singles. I'm going to smoke em, so I guess it doesn't matter but you are right, it does look ghetto in my cabinet.


----------



## Shemp75

2 boxes of the New LEROY VS THE DARK MASTER


----------



## Erphern




----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Turbos Lancero


----------



## i8urz28

Punch Bareknuckle, Papas Fritas, Tatuaje Cojonu 2012


----------



## thechasm442

T52 Belicoso x5
Tatuaje Havana IV Nobles x2
Herrera Esteli Short Corona
La Libertad Churchill
L'Atelier El Suelo Campo
601 La Bomba Atom


----------



## sullen




----------



## Goatmilk

Shemp75 said:


> 2 boxes of the New LEROY VS THE DARK MASTER


I hope they're washable


----------



## Tgs679

Nica Ructica
Sosa Vintage Governor
GOF Series B Sampler

Tatuaje Noellas Reserva


----------



## egoo33

They Finally Came In


----------



## brimy623




----------



## ChiGars

Small little quality haul.


----------



## Keeper01

I've been looking at everyone's posts and all I can say is that I hope that I win the lottery someday, so I can keep up with you all!


----------



## brimy623

Keeper01 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's posts and all I can say is that I hope that I win the lottery someday, so I can keep up with you all!


Don't need to win the lottery!

Do the auction sites and watch the online vendors!

But you do have a point, some of our BOTL seem to be dropping a lot of coin!!:twitch:


----------



## Tgs679

I have to say the Tats are the most expensive box I have ever purchased and i got a killer deal on them at Small Batch.


----------



## sullen

if these are half as good as they look, ill be a happy mother****er


----------



## Cardinal

Mutants!


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Mutants!


Very nice!


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! Love these, and turns out my dad does too. He visited a couple weeks ago, I had him try one, and now...we're actually splitting this box :hug:


----------



## ColdSmoker

Damn you c-bid!


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Thanks! Love these, and turns out my dad does too. He visited a couple weeks ago, I had him try one, and now...we're actually splitting this box :hug:


Cool!
If you haven't already, try the Namakubi (both)! They are very good too!


----------



## sullen

and yes, they look as good as the promo pictures did


----------



## Tgs679

Another Box of Tat Noellas Reserva on the way.


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Another Box of Tat Noellas Reserva on the way.


smart man!


----------



## Tgs679

Oh hell yeah! Got to grab them while you can. I would of ordered 2 more but already streching the budget.


----------



## Scardinoz

A 2-way box split of Hemingway Signature Maduro and a single of the Macanudo Gold Label, which I was quite impressed with.


----------



## Drez_

Just hit a B&M and picked up a Nica Rustica, Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro and an Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra..which I just now am finding out is blended by AJF, so I'm even more interested in trying it now.


----------



## Tgs679

I just used the BnB Tobacco Groupon. I got a 5er of F55 Concerto and Xi3 Black Ti for 55.50, not a bad deal. Thanks again for the heads up @Cardinal


----------



## thechasm442

Picked this up from Old Virginia

MUWAT KFC Chunky x2
Herrera Esteli Robusto
Tatuaje TAA 2013 x2
Tatuaje 10th Anniv Bon Chasseur x2
Tatuaje Fausto Short Churchill
Ashton VSG Illusion
Ashton VSG Wizard
Opus X Petit Lancero
Opus X Belicoso XXX
Arturo Fuente Magnum R R52 x2


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Small Batch is now carrying Caldwell Cigars!!!

I hit them up for fivers of:

_Eastern Standard (Euro Express)_
_Gibralter (Magnum)_
_Long Live the King (5.75 x 46)_
_Marcias Man on the Moon (Magnum)_
_Sevillana (Magnum)_
_The Kind if Dead (Premier)
:dude:_


----------



## egoo33

Tobias Lutz said:


> Small Batch is now carrying Caldwell Cigars!!!
> 
> I hit them up for fivers of:
> 
> _Eastern Standard (Euro Express)_
> _Gibralter (Magnum)_
> _Long Live the King (5.75 x 46)_
> _Marcias Man on the Moon (Magnum)_
> _Sevillana (Magnum)_
> _The Kind if Dead (Premier)
> :dude:_


I love your taste, also I have been on a Davidoff Nicaraguan kick absolutely love the robusto I have amassed a small collection of the tubos


----------



## Reggie

Picked up my first WOAM at the B&M and burnt it right there. Also picked up a LADC Mi Amor and will let it acclimate for a while before enjoying it.


----------



## beercritic

I just ordered some 5 Vegas AAA boxes of 20 Robustos from CI for $39.50 Never saw them that cheap, so I snagged 5 boxes. The be a I'm currently making are burning wonderfully with about a year on them. These babies are gonna rest a long while.


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> I love your taste, also I have been on a Davidoff Nicaraguan kick absolutely love the robusto I have amassed a small collection of the tubos


I like the Nicaragua, you should give the Puro d Oro a try.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I like the Nicaragua, you should give the Puro d Oro a try.


Love the Puro D'Oro has a nice kick, absolutely love the Grand Cru 2 and need to seek out the Colorado Claro, I know Davidoff gets a bad rap due to price, but I have never had anything less than perfect draw and construction.


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> Love the Puro D'Oro has a nice kick, absolutely love the Grand Cru 2 and need to seek out the Colorado Claro, I know Davidoff gets a bad rap due to price, but I have never had anything less than perfect draw and construction.


Yeah I don't understand the bad rap either. They are always flawlessly constructed. Some of there stuff is very mild so I think that is why they get hammered on here so much. I haven't had one I didn't like yet. The Maduro R is an awesome sick as well.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Yeah I don't understand the bad rap either. They are always flawlessly constructed. Some of there stuff is very mild so I think that is why they get hammered on here so much. I haven't had one I didn't like yet. The Maduro R is an awesome sick as well.


Amen, let me know when you're around Lake County IL the B&M I go to is in Long Grove which I don't think is too far from your neck of the woods, they have a whole wall of Davidoffs


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> Amen, let me know when you're around Lake County IL the B&M I go to is in Long Grove which I don't think is too far from your neck of the woods, they have a whole wall of Davidoffs


I used to work in Libertyville. I used to go to the Nuemanns there. I've been to the Long Grove store once when I had a meeting over in that area. All the guys that work there are pretty cool too. They bounce back and forth between LB and LG.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I used to work in Libertyville. I used to go to the Nuemanns there. I've been to the Long Grove store once when I had a meeting over in that area. All the guys that work there are pretty cool too. They bounce back and forth between LB and LG.


Great store with great people


----------



## Shemp75

Tobias Lutz said:


> Small Batch is now carrying Caldwell Cigars!!!
> 
> I hit them up for fivers of:
> 
> _Eastern Standard (Euro Express)_
> _Gibralter (Magnum)_
> _Long Live the King (5.75 x 46)_
> _Marcias Man on the Moon (Magnum)_
> _Sevillana (Magnum)_
> _The Kind if Dead (Premier)
> :dude:_


Thats just JIZZ-tastic!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Shemp75 said:


> Thats just JIZZ-tastic!!!!


Control yourself, man! Your half will be in the mail to you by the end of the week :biggrin:


----------



## Shemp75

Tobias Lutz said:


> Control yourself, man! Your half will be in the mail to you by the end of the week :biggrin:


SHHHHHHH, don't tell no one bro.


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## P8ntbllr234

Just got a box of est 1844 and diesel hair of the dog


----------



## PlatinumRespect

P8ntbllr234 said:


> View attachment 49048


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## SOHResident

I had my first Oliva cigar a few weeks back. The enjoyment I got out of it resulted in the following purchases (plus a few extras because of the old "I was already paying shipping" excuse:shock


----------



## justbrew77

Just got a box of the New Goldies in


----------



## brimy623

justbrew77 said:


> Just got a box of the New Goldies in


Nice!


----------



## dessureault

justbrew77 said:


> Just got a box of the New Goldies in


 really nice!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Just got back from CigarFest


----------



## AuTechCoM

lukesparksoff said:


> Just got back from CigarFest


:shocked: :jaw: :faint: Oh man I need to make it to Cigar fest sometime


----------



## MacBryan

Just received the very last box of RP Decade Torpedos from my vendor in HK, who's dropping them because they don't sell in Asia. Have to start paying US prices now.... ouch!


----------



## egoo33

Box of Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S and 2 Nica Rusticas


----------



## brimy623

egoo33 said:


> Box of Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S and 2 Nica Rusticas


Very nice!!


----------



## brimy623

Thanx to @OnePyroTec I get to try the Illusione Rex and an Illusione Cruzado



He also threw in some stickers! Now I can decorate the wineador! Maybe I'll wait to do something else.

The I got these from the Devil site...


----------



## egoo33

brimy623 said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks I have been dying to try Intemperance but judging by the way my Nica Rustica just burned I'm going to have to let them acclimate for awhile, the half wheel review really had me dying to try them and for $75 for a box of 12 I couldn't say no any longer


----------



## brimy623

egoo33 said:


> Thanks I have been dying to try Intemperance but judging by the way my Nica Rustica just burned I'm going to have to let them acclimate for awhile, the half wheel review really had me dying to try them and for $75 for a box of 12 I couldn't say no any longer


I'm looking forward to both of the Intemperance!

And although I've only had two, I did enjoy the Nica Rustica.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Thanx to @OnePyroTec I get to try the Illusione Rex and an Illusione Cruzado
> 
> 
> 
> He also threw in some stickers! Now I can decorate the wineador! Maybe I'll wait to do something else.
> 
> The I got these from the Devil site...


I bet you're gonna really dig that Cruzado.

I've had the Illusione Rotheschild but not the Rex - would be curious what you think of those too.


----------



## Darkavenger

Just bought a bundle of Ron Mexicos. I hang out with a lot of football fans that will smoke a cigar once I year so I figure it'd be worth the laugh


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I bet you're gonna really dig that Cruzado.
> 
> I've had the Illusione Rotheschild but not the Rex - would be curious what you think of those too.


I'm lost when it comes to Illusione! Prior to the Rex that I just polished off I've only had one, the 88 Candela.

So I don't even know what the Cruzado has to offer (haven't looked it up yet)

The Rex reminded me of the Papas Fritas! I'm interested in having a Rotheschild now. Maybe I'll see if I can grab one tomorrow.


----------



## Tgs679

More Noellas!


----------



## thechasm442

Tgs679 said:


> More Noellas!


 I literally just bought a box from Atlantic within 3 minutes of you posting this :dude:


----------



## sullen

i got a new tupperdor. actualy TWO of them....
oh man, i am in serious trouble!!!


----------



## ejewell

sullen said:


> i got a new tupperdor. actualy TWO of them....
> oh man, i am in serious trouble!!!


With how big they are, i'm concerned for you on how to keep the seal buddy.

Maybe I'm paranoid, who knows. Be careful tho!


----------



## sullen

ejewell said:


> With how big they are, i'm concerned for you on how to keep the seal buddy.
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid, who knows. Be careful tho!


i use this almost gel like weatherstripping, works ****ing fab~!

hate the look of coolers (and didnt think id get to the point of a cabinet humidor... we can dream can't we) 
so i spent alot of time looking at storage containers and diff types of weatherstripping.
this is just temporary til i get a cabinet, but if anyone is interested i can explain more in detail, just PM me, don't wanna highjack this thread..


----------



## Keeper01

My first box purchase!




Not Pictured:
4 Nica Rusticas
5 Liga Undercrowns
3 MUWAT +11


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> My first box purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Pictured:
> 4 Nica Rusticas
> 5 Liga Undercrowns
> 3 MUWAT +11


Awesome man!!! I like how the Black-ops come bundled


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> Awesome man!!! I like how the Black-ops come bundled


Yeah, they look bad ass, I can't wait to try one.:rockon:


----------



## ChiGars

5er of Corona Vivas


----------



## zabhatton

Thanks to D307P - Dave for hooking a Canadian up!

Can't wait to smoke these throughout the summer.


----------



## Tgs679

My BnB Groupon purchase arrived


----------



## rtrimbath

Just purchased a Tatuaje Black Jar. I was pretty disappointed by the jar itself. They can call it whatever they want, but it still looks like it's made out of plastic. The cigars look great though. I'm going to give them a few weeks to acclimate their new home before I test them out though.


----------



## jmacn

One of the smaller Rocky Patels. It looked good in the shop, but I get the feeling it'll lie at the bottom of the humi for a long time.


----------



## jp1979

10 pack of Tatuaje Tattoo ordered today. Should be here Monday.


----------



## sullen

rtrimbath said:


> Just purchased a Tatuaje Black Jar. I was pretty disappointed by the jar itself. They can call it whatever they want, but it still looks like it's made out of plastic. The cigars look great though. I'm going to give them a few weeks to acclimate their new home before I test them out though.


well they did call it plastic so i guess we cant complain, im with you though, it looks like shit...


----------



## dessureault

Personally, I like the jar! Definitely not as cool as a real ceramic jar that's for sure but at 190$ for 19 cigars it's great!


----------



## Drez_

Not to throw it farther off posts about purchases..but the jar would look tons better had they done some silver in the imprint to match the bands..jmo.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## rtrimbath

sullen said:


> well they did call it plastic so i guess we cant complain, im with you though, it looks like shit...


I heard them calling it melamine in some places. I was foolish enough to think that like some ceramic cigar jars it would be lined with cedar and come with a humidifier. Oh well, I guess the cigars are the only things that matter. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Drgyyc

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro and Flor de las Antillas


----------



## sullen

somebody knows how to present a box of cigars..
these pics do this box NO justice to how great it all looks in person...


----------



## Shemp75

A pretty much HTF already

3 pack of the nomad estelí le lot 1386


----------



## Drez_

Shemp75 said:


> A pretty much HTF already
> 
> 3 pack of the nomad estelí le lot 1386


Have you tried the S-307? Have been eying a 5er..


----------



## Shemp75

Drez_ said:


> Have you tried the S-307? Have been eying a 5er..


Not HTF/LE enough to get me moist but they sound tasty.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Shemp75 said:


> Not HTF/LE enough to get me moist but they sound tasty.


Haha! I know that feeling, but I am getting away from the HTF/LE sticks for I little bit


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> somebody knows how to present a box of cigars..
> these pics do this box NO justice to how great it all looks in person.


Yeah, just got (another) box of those last week and those guys know how to package some stogies.


----------



## Tgs679

Just purchased a Bundle of Nica Rusticas for a real great price, thanks @MrSmallBatch with there superb shipping I'll prob see them on Monday.


----------



## thechasm442

Got this to go with my box of Regios while I still can.


----------



## Tgs679

thechasm442 said:


> Got this to go with my box of Regios while I still can.


Hell Yeah. Smart choice.


----------



## Erphern

Second trip to Outlaw Cigar - I'm enjoying the whole B&M experience!


----------



## Tgs679

Erphern said:


> Second trip to Outlaw Cigar - I'm enjoying the whole B&M experience!


That is a very nice trip to the B&M.


----------



## Erphern

Tgs679 said:


> That is a very nice trip to the B&M.


My first T52 purchase.  I had an LP9 last week and liked it a lot! I think I'll give one a go in the next hour or so. I'm pretty sure I saw @sullen posting a picture of that L'Atelier the other day, so I thought I'd give it a shot. The guy working at Outlaw recommended the Surrogates.


----------



## Tgs679

Erphern said:


> My first T52 purchase.  I had an LP9 last week and liked it a lot! I think I'll give one a go in the next hour or so. I'm pretty sure I saw @sullen posting a picture of that L'Atelier the other day, so I thought I'd give it a shot. The guy working at Outlaw recommended the Surrogates.


Usually can't go wrong with a Pete Johnson smoke or an LP


----------



## Drez_

Sampler from @Tobias Lutz

Camacho Liberty 2012, CAO Angry Santa, Fuente Añejo, Padron '64, Kristoff Maduro and two Davidoff Nicaraguan.

Have to say great sale, and I'd jump on the chance to do it again if it was ever offered. Considering I don't (yet anyway) search for very HTF/andor/expensive cigars I probably would've never gotten ahold of the Angry Santa or the Añejo other than by gift. And wouldn't have splurged on the Padron for myself :heh:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The Tat lancero sampler showed up today.


----------



## Shemp75

A sampling of the New Caldwell cigars ( thanks to the Great Tobias)


----------



## Darkavenger

I went a little overboard. I also have 60 more coming


----------



## brimy623

@Darkavenger WOW!

That's a heck of a haul! And some nice sticks!


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


>


Lovely.
I am still in the stocking up phase myself. That is a nice back log though.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## rtrimbath

My local B&M Blooms has a buy 4 get 1 free sale.

I'm in love with that place!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Darkavenger said:


> View attachment 49079
> View attachment 49080
> View attachment 49081
> View attachment 49082
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard. I also have 60 more coming


Someone give this man RG for the bundle of Ron Mexicos. I'm out for the day.


----------



## Tgs679

Tobias Lutz said:


> Someone give this man RG for the bundle of Ron Mexicos. I'm out for the day.


Done


----------



## OnePyroTec

Cardinal said:


> I bet you're gonna really dig that Cruzado.
> 
> I've had the Illusione Rotheschild but not the Rex - would be curious what you think of those too.


IMHO I would agree, you will love the Cruzado. They are sooooo much more than I had in mind for the brand...my original idea was a $25-$35 range bundle yard 'gar. Dion took it and hit a home run for the blend.

I like the Rothchildes, I love the Rex. It is a great little in your face quick smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Tgs679 said:


> Done


Thanks
@Darkavenger - I only posted that because I have personally smoked through both of the CI Po Boy samplers (including the RMs), I'm not trying to be mean spirited :yo:


----------



## Darkavenger

I bought the Ron Mexico because I hang around a lot of football fans and figured it get a laugh. Plus it'll be a good cigar to hand out. 

Not sure how to mention someone in a post


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Tgs679

Darkavenger said:


> I bought the Ron Mexico because I hang around a lot of football fans and figured it get a laugh. Plus it'll be a good cigar to hand out.
> 
> Not sure how to mention someone in a post


Just put a @ before their name i.e. @Darkavenger


----------



## sullen

good shopping


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> good shopping


Good pick up on the 09's. They are way better than the 08'


----------



## Drez_

Just won a 5er of Pinolero by AJ, and 2 5ers of Herrera Esteli Robustos from the Freefall (29.66 low) from CBid.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Filthy hooligan. Wanna try it cause I like the black market stuff


----------



## rah0785

.....Cigar Bid has been offering up so many generous auctions since March 1st I have had to take advantage of the situation and start scoring boxes of some of their best boutique blends. Since March 1st I have snatched the following;

OLIVA SERIE 'V' 5 CIGAR BOX SAMPLER sells on-line for $39.95. I won FIVE at $22 each giving me-
5 - Oliva Serie 'V' Robusto (5" x 54)
5 - Oliva Serie 'V' Diadema (6" x 46) 
5 - Oliva Serie 'V' Torpedo (6" x 56) 
5 - Oliva Serie 'V' Diadema2 (7" x 49) 
5 - Oliva Serie 'V' Churchill (7" x 52), 25 cigars total for $110.00.

Other blends I pinched where;
BAHIA MATANZAS PERFECTO NO.1 - 8" x 58
12 Box for $28.00
PINAR del RIO SMALL BATCH HABANO CHURCHILL (7" x 54)
24 Box for $34.00 
PINAR del RIO SMALL BATCH MADURO CHURCHILL (7" x 54)
25 Cigars for $75.00 
DON PEPIN GARCIA ORIGINAL BLUE GENEROSO (6" x 50)
24 Box for $115.00
FLOR de LAS ANTILLES TORO GORDO (6.5" x 56)
20 Box for $115.00
MONTECRISTO CLASSIC CHURCHILL (7" x 54)
20 Cigars for $88.00
MONTECRISTO ORIGINAL CHURCHILL EXTRA (7.25" x 52)
10 Cigars for $54.00
MAN O WAR CLASSIC TORPEDO (6.25" x 54)
22 Box for $78.00
LA HERENCIA CUBANA CORE BELICOSO (6.25" x 52)
20 Box for $67.00
JOYA de NICARAGUA ROSALONES TORO (6" x 50)
20 Box for $37.00
JOYA de NICARAGUA CABINETTA SERIE DOUBLE CORONA (7" x 54)
2 - 24 Boxes for $144.00
ARGANESE ML3 TORPEDO (6.75" x 52)
20 Box for $31.00
LA PERLA HABANA GRAND PEARL BELICOSO (6.25" x 52)
2 - 10 Tins for $56.00
PERDOMO BUGATTI CONNECTICUT EPICURE (6" x 54)
20 Box for $82.00
ROCKY PATEL SIGNATURE TORO (6" x 52)
20 Box for $70.00
AVE MARIA CHARLEMAGNE (7.5" x 54)
20 Box for $76.00
AVE MARIA IMMACULATA BELICOSO (6" x 54)
20 Box for $52.00
MACANUDO VINTAGE 2006 TORO (6" x 54)
12 Box for $64.00
5 VEGAS CASK STRENGTH TORO (6" x 52)
20 Box for $40.00
ABE FLORES 1975 GRAN RESERVA COROJO TORO (6" x 54)
10 Cigars for $59.00
ABE FLORES SERIE PRIVADA MADURO SP54 (6" x 54)
10 Cigars for $54.00
GRAYCLIFF CASILLERO PRIVADA PGX (6" x 50)
10 Cigars for $46.00 
CARLOS TORANO LOYAL BFC (6" x 60)
21 Box for $49.00
FERNANDO LEON FAMILY RESERVE GRAN TORO (6" x 60)
20 Box for $55.00
CLE CUARENTA SIXTY (6" x 60)
25 Box for $61.00
GUILLERMO LEON GRAN TORO - 6" x 58
20 Box for $58.00
PERDOMO ESV2002 CONNECTICUT BELICOSO (6" x 54)
2 - 10 Boxes for $71
PERDOMO ESV2002 MADURO BELICOSO (6" x 54)
10 Box for $37.00
PERDOMO ESV2002 SUN GROWN BELICOSO (6" x 54)
10 Box for $34.00
NICARAO EXCLUSIVO TORO (6" x 52)
10 Cigars for $26.00
MAN O WAR SIDE PROJECT PHALANX (6.5" x 56)
25 Cigars for $78.00
PUEBLO DOMINICANO TORPEDO (6.25" x 54)
20 Box for $49.00
MAYIMBE TORO by AJ Fernandez (6" x 56)
10 Cigars for $74.00
GRAYCLIFF 30 YEAR VINTAGE CAMEROON PGX (6" x 50)
15 Box for $61.00


----------



## smitty8202

@rah0785 
Sorry i just had to. HAHA


----------



## AuTechCoM

smitty8202 said:


> @rah0785
> Sorry i just had to. HAHA


Yeah with a haul like that we need pictures


----------



## 2COOL4U

Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso~
BOX OF 20 X 2
L'Atelier Maduro MAD56
5-PACK


----------



## rah0785

2COOL4U said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso~
> BOX OF 20 X 2
> L'Atelier Maduro MAD56
> 5-PACK


.....very nice. The Genesis Muy Bueso is on my radar for June. and L'Atelier Maduro is an excellent smoke.


----------



## rah0785

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah with a haul like that we need pictures


sorry, no pics. but anyones welcome to stop by and burn a few anytime. I am hoping for this one to come in today, one of my last bids for the month.
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1747515/San-Lotano-The-Bull-Torpedo-10/


----------



## Shemp75

rah0785 said:


> and start scoring boxes of some of their best boutique blends.


Boutique blends????

Thats everyday CI/Cbid stuff


----------



## Tgs679

A Box of Tatuaje Noellas Reserva on the way. trying to stock up.


----------



## 2COOL4U

I can't believe people state without pictures, considering everyone at least has a cell phone camera, seems to be a few to many posers here


----------



## jp1979

Shemp75 said:


> Boutique blends????
> 
> Thats everyday CI/Cbid stuff


That's what I was thinking. Besides the Oliva, the only other one I would smoke is the Flor De Las Antillas


----------



## rah0785

sorry I used the word 'boutique'. was just thinking at lot of the shat I got is only sold at C.I. and hardly any of the brands are sold at any of my local B&M's. Shouldn't have made the post anyway. I mean I could care less what you all smoke, why would you give a shat I burn. my bad.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> good shopping


Good shopping indeed!!!


----------



## cakeanddottle

Trifecta of 5ers on cbid this weekend. Tat Unicos, FDLA toro, and LAT54.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Stonedog

rah0785 said:


> sorry I used the word 'boutique'. was just thinking at lot of the shat I got is only sold at C.I. and hardly any of the brands are sold at any of my local B&M's. Shouldn't have made the post anyway. I mean I could care less what you all smoke, why would you give a shat I burn. my bad.


Don't sweat it man, that was a huge(!) pickup on your part and there is plenty of good stuff in there.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Sprouthog

HG Drumsticks


----------



## dessureault

Tatuaje RC233 and a 5 pack of Tatuaje black label petite lancero
*Package got stuck at the border, 108$ in duty fees and taxes! Awesome! Welcome to Canada*


----------



## B-daddy

dessureault said:


> Tatuaje RC233 and a 5 pack of Tatuaje black label petite lancero
> *Package got stuck at the border, 108$ in duty fees and taxes! Awesome! Welcome to Canada*


Well, that seems pretty fair.


----------



## 2COOL4U

What are those beauty's brother?



brimy623 said:


>


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> What are those beauty's brother?


La Sirena!
Another DPG blend!
Sorry I didn't take a better pic!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> La Sirena!
> Another DPG blend!
> Sorry I didn't take a better pic!


Had one yet?they look interesting, what size did you get?

La Sirena Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Had one yet?they look interesting, what size did you get?
> 
> La Sirena Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company


Just got them & letting them rest a bit. Cbid usually ships wet!

Probably won't try one 'til next week. Gave one to a friend.

They do look interesting which is why I decided to give them a try. And if DPG had a hand in it, they can't be too bad!

I'll definitely let you know what I think once I put fire to one.

I got the Divine (5.5X52 robustoesque)!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Just got them & letting them rest a bit. Cbid usually ships wet!
> 
> Probably won't try one 'til next week. Gave one to a friend.
> 
> They do look interesting which is why I decided to give them a try. And if DPG had a hand in it, they can't be too bad!
> 
> I'll definitely let you know what I think once I put fire to one.
> 
> I got the Divine (5.5X52 robustoesque)!


Thanks brother for your input, I love this guys reviews he love them


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Thanks brother for your input, I love this guys reviews he love them


I like Katman Cross reviews! His taste is simile to mine

La Sirena | Search Results | Cigar Reviews by the Katman


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> I like Katman Cross reviews! His taste is simile to mine
> 
> La Sirena | Search Results | Cigar Reviews by the Katman


Just won a bid on the La Sirena Trident, love the size 7 x 50
Thanks for the heads up brother


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Just won a bid on the La Sirena Trident, love the size 7 x 50
> Thanks for the heads up brother


Enjoy!
I'm definitely looking forward to them!


----------



## thechasm442

These are my last online purchases until re-stocking starts in the fall, unless of course I find a deal too good to pass up:behindsofa::mrgreen::wof:

Cbid

Tatuaje Cojuno 2012 Maduro x5
Tatuaje Miami Noellas x1
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto x5
Villager La Libertad Robusto x2



Groupon deal, I still have one left..looks like shopping season hasn't ended just yet.

Java Mint Robusto x3 (taste's like you're smoking a mint chocolate cake)
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4 x5
Some pipe stuff, I'm curious.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Six months of cbiding and this has still yet to get old. "Oh my, a package for me??"
View attachment 85572
View attachment 85573
Except for La Duena and Black Ops, the singles are first tries. Doubly fun! T.


----------



## DesertRat

5er of Nica Rustica
5er of Herrera Esteli


----------



## sullen

curivari cafe noir & seleccion privada maduros are both back in stock @ atlantic~!


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> curivari cafe noir & seleccion privada maduros are both back in stock @ atlantic~!


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sullen

ordered these 18 hours ago, thank you Atlantic Cigar Company !


----------



## brimy623

Not a purchase, but new acquisition via trade courtesy of @sullen




JDN Fuetre Corona x2

JDN Fuerte Robusto x2 - ready to smoke!

Tatuaje Regios Reserva

Tatuaje Noellas Reserva

Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva

EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro 54

EP Carrillo Short Run Core 2013

DPG Serie JJ (white label)


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Not a purchase


Glad to see they actually arrived this time!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Glad to see they actually arrived this time!


I actually had to go to the PO and wanted to strangle the carrier that was about to take it out for a "ride" again.


----------



## Keeper01

Everytime I see what @sullen has picked up my mouth starts to water, always some fine cigars! :faint:


----------



## jp1979

I didn't buy these, they were a gift. 









I picked up a Tat Lancero Sampler today. Should be here in 18 hours.....


----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


> ordered these 18 hours ago, thank you Atlantic Cigar Company !


I have a Cafe in the humi thats about ready to go, excited to try it.

Quick question, I think the Cafe is Cuban Seed Criollo while the Cafe *Noir* is Corojo; is this correct?


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> I have a Cafe in the humi thats about ready to go, excited to try it.
> 
> Quick question, I think the Cafe is Cuban Seed Criollo while the Cafe *Noir* is Corojo; is this correct?


not sure, there is so little info on these smokes...
their whole website is like a dozen words.

C&P from the atlantic descriptions:
~ The Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe is a medium to full-bodied, all Nicaraguan cigar is blended with authentic Cuban seed Criollo and Corojo tobaccos, including the beautiful and rich Nicaraguan wrapper.

~ At the 2013 IPCPR Trade Show in Las Vegas, Curivari unveiled the Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir, the sequel to the previously released Reserva Limitada Cafe. These slightly box-pressed cigars feature an all Nicaraguan blend of Cuban seed tobaccos, included is an oily, dark and rich Nicaraguan Habano Maduro wrapper.


----------



## i8urz28

Got some at the b&m today. Three I haven't tried


----------



## beachbum

Nothing out of ordinary. Just my favorites.
LP 9, LADC, Oliva V, and the Nica Rustica.
and I win the worst photographer award.


----------



## sabrejet60

My two favorites - Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne and Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend.


----------



## Darkavenger

I've have a couple other things coming in. Other than that I'm done for a long time. The ones without the label are AJ Fernandez over runs. B


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje yumness


----------



## DesertRat

Curivari Reserva Limitada Café Noir 
L'Aletier LAT56


----------



## Shemp75

Talk about fast delivery! Ordered these yesterday and got them today!

The finally released Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare




Supposed to be a powerhouse of a smoke!


----------



## sullen

2004 WOAM & 2011 Anejo 55


----------



## Ants

Shemp75 said:


> Talk about fast delivery! Ordered these yesterday and got them today!
> 
> The finally released Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare
> 
> Supposed to be a powerhouse of a smoke!


Where's my 5er!


----------



## i8urz28

Got my first box purchase today! And a free 15 stick sampler!


----------



## Darkavenger

Shemp75 said:


> Talk about fast delivery! Ordered these yesterday and got them today!
> 
> The finally released Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be a powerhouse of a smoke!


Def adding to my need to try list


----------



## Btubes18

@sullen man you have been buying like crazy...I know you smoke a bunch, but what size(s) humi(s) do you have, bro?


----------



## Bruck

Closed 5/12	Graycliff Platinum Series 'PGX' (toro) - 5-Pack 1/1	$16.00 
Closed 5/11	Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Double Magnum - 5-Pack 1/1	$16.00

Arrived today. Chilling in the freezer at the moment :happy:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Shemp75 said:


> Talk about fast delivery! Ordered these yesterday and got them today!
> 
> The finally released Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be a powerhouse of a smoke!


Damn, Shemp is bringin' sexy back :lol:


----------



## GA Gator

Trying some Viaje recently had a skull and bones which reminded me of a Surrogate


----------



## Sprouthog

Arturo Fuente Fuente Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero 5
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero 2
Room 101 Daruma Mutante Lancero 2


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

This is my new favorite stick. Thanks to @rapestove for showing me the light.


----------



## sullen

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> This is my new favorite stick. Thanks to @rapestove for showing me the light.


very nice!

i recently tried the regular mj and liked it alot, i need to try the maduro.

if by chance you'd wanna trade out a few of those, let me know! got plenty of stuff to offer.


----------



## Merovius

GA Gator said:


> Trying some Viaje recently had a skull and bones which reminded me of a Surrogate
> 
> View attachment 49139


S&B is one of, if not their best offering. That C-4 is pretty good & the Oro Reserva is exceptionally smooth. Nice pickups.


----------



## sullen

daruma gold


----------



## brimy623

@sullen

Haven't had the Mutante but the Daruma is a NICE stick!!

Great pick up.


----------



## baust55

I am on a budget I ordered TEN Lx2 Robusto for $29.99 .

There in the mail on there way ! Weeeeeeeeeeee...!

Austin


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally got the stick I plan to enjoy when my son is born next month and graduates highschool.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Finally got the stick I plan to enjoy when my son is born and graduates highschool


Which is?


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> Which is?


Yeah I am a retard and forgot to attach the picture but just a 3 pack of opusX


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I am a retard and forgot to attach the picture but just a 3 pack of opusX


So your smoking the third one tonight then?


----------



## Btubes18

Picked up a couple of boxes...$90 for the nica rustica from a botl on here!


----------



## Drez_

Btubes18 said:


> Picked up a couple of boxes...$90 for the nica rustica from a botl on here!


I was going to buy those, then got the PM they were gone :boxing: Good grabs, still want to get ahold of a Nirvana and give it a shot sometime soon too.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> So your smoking the third one tonight then?


Well I am thinking about the two for saving until he turns 18 so we can both smoke one if he wants


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Cardinal

jp1979 said:


>


:hungry: lovely!


----------



## tjhemp




----------



## Rock31

Couple Tats


----------



## Darkavenger

This is the reason I won't have cigars sent to my house anymore








Today's arrivals


----------



## AuTechCoM

Darkavenger said:


> This is the reason I won't have cigars sent to my house anymore
> View attachment 49177
> 
> 
> Today's arrivals
> View attachment 49178


Nice haul. But i would have a little chat with my mailman if I ever saw that. However he is really bad about leaving bigger packages right in plain sight instead of just pushing it to the side of my porch where it would be out of view from all of the tweakers in my neighborhood


----------



## AuTechCoM

Was running around before work and stopped by the B&M just to pick up some cigarettes and walk out with this.


----------



## Darkavenger

AuTechCoM said:


> Nice haul. But i would have a little chat with my mailman if I ever saw that. However he is really bad about leaving bigger packages right in plain sight instead of just pushing it to the side of my porch where it would be out of view from all of the tweakers in my neighborhood


We have two people who deliver here. One will never get out of the car and is difficult to deal with. I've also had UPS leave the with the teenagers that live next door, getting the address wrong, although he has been better since I called. I just have the delivered to my mothers house. Hopefully it'll be easier.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Darkavenger said:


> We have two people who deliver here. One will never get out of the car and is difficult to deal with. I've also had UPS leave the with the teenagers that live next door, getting the address wrong, although he has been better since I called. I just have the delivered to my mothers house. Hopefully it'll be easier.


You could always do like my grandmother does... (She gets A TON of stuff through mail order) She just gives them a pound of candy every Christmas time and they always make sure to take extra care of her stuff. while i don't think we should have to bribe a person to simply do their job. It never hurts to grease the wheels


----------



## Whiskey

Scored 5 Camacho Liberty 2013 coffins at the local B&M on the way home.


----------



## smitty8202

From the B&M


----------



## Darkavenger

AuTechCoM said:


> You could always do like my grandmother does... (She gets A TON of stuff through mail order) She just gives them a pound of candy every Christmas time and they always make sure to take extra care of her stuff. while i don't think we should have to bribe a person to simply do their job. It never hurts to grease the wheels


I need to try that. I just recalled my mother doesn't have a mail box. So I guess that stuff will probably be returned to send. Damn mail system


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## thechasm442

my 5er of Tatuaje Tattoo came in today
@Joe K, give me 2 weeks to acclimate and I'll let you know.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Just got a 5 pack of Short Stories and also 2 Hemingways and a Fine and Rare


----------



## TCBSmokes

AuTechCoM said:


> Finally got the stick I plan to enjoy when my son is born next month and graduates highschool.


For a second I took those as concurrent events. "Smart Kid", I thought. :smile: T.


----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> For a second I took those as concurrent events. "Smart Kid", I thought. :smile: T.


I wish. But on the first I might be in the market for a few more to be able to smoke now. But I don't know exactly what I want when it comes to OpusX since I have never smoked one and I have at least a few more weeks till I can enjoy one of these if my son waits till July 1st


----------



## TCBSmokes

AuTechCoM said:


> I wish. But on the first I might be in the market for a few more to be able to smoke now. But I don't know exactly what I want when it comes to OpusX since I have never smoked one and I have at least a few more weeks till I can enjoy one of these if my son waits till July 1st


Cool. I have two or three been in my humi about five years. They're so special I don't dare smoke them. lol. But they are good. Hope you enjoy yours as well. Oh, and Congratulations! on your impending little bundle of joy (and the baby, too!). lol. :smile: T.


----------



## sullen

the new nica libre packaging looks great...
i was iffy on it from pics, but in person it works.
so happy they got rid of that dollar store padron image.


----------



## Shemp75

5 PACK of the new LECCIA LUCHADOR EL HOMBRE


----------



## bigLuke5595

Bandidos Cigarillos, bale of 60. Don't hate, these things are fantastic!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Gordo helped me out with some pork surf n' turf and threw in some extras!


----------



## Darkavenger

bigLuke5595 said:


> View attachment 49201
> Bandidos Cigarillos, bale of 60. Don't hate, these things are fantastic!


Def going to look into these next time I need a cigarillo. I like their appearance


----------



## Drez_

Shemp75 said:


> 5 PACK of the new LECCIA LUCHADOR EL HOMBRE


If you smoke these and don't sell them, let me know how they are.. Was going to pick up a 5er of Luchador, but have seemed to spent more lately than I need to..so I'll have to sneak it. :biggrin1:



bigLuke5595 said:


> Bandidos Cigarillos, bale of 60. Don't hate, these things are fantastic!


Looked at them previously, heard decent things. Might still pick some up in the future for something to be able to smoke on the way to/from work.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Just a few things I wanted to try.


----------



## hans hammer

Just got my shipment in of 5, 5 packs of FdLA from the monster. 25 smokes for 30 bucks less than a box price? couln't pass it up


----------



## bigLuke5595

Darkavenger said:


> Def going to look into these next time I need a cigarillo. I like their appearance


Well worth it, and there's no beating the price. Makes me feel like a western gunslinger every time I light one up!


----------



## Darkavenger

bigLuke5595 said:


> Well worth it, and there's no beating the price. Makes me feel like a western gunslinger every time I light one up!
> View attachment 49205


Found then for 31. Can i do better?


----------



## bigLuke5595

Darkavenger said:


> Found then for 31. Can i do better?


Depends. The only time you would do better is if a big name site but them on sale, but other then that, 31 is the best I've heard of. I am pretty loyal to CI so I get them off there for $35. Can't wait for my next shipment to come in :3


----------



## Darkavenger

On bid on some. In some ways it maybe a good thing if I dot win these. I may not be mature enough to not pretend I'm Roland Deschain


----------



## bigLuke5595

Darkavenger said:


> On bid on some. In some ways it maybe a good thing if I dot win these. I may not be mature enough to not pretend I'm Roland Deschain


As long as you have your trusty sandlewood grip six shooters on your side, anythings possible


----------



## KcJason1

Is it bad if I say i don't know? Lol

Actually it was a Padron 64 Maddy principe a week or so ago.


----------



## Rock31

can never have enough


----------



## Archun

Rock31 said:


> can never have enough


Pony?


----------



## Rock31

Archun said:


> Pony?


yessir

eep:


----------



## Archun

Rock31 said:


> yessir
> 
> eep:


HEHE!:spy:


----------



## Darkavenger

My latest was delivered yesterday but is nowhere to be seen. Damn mail lady. Guess I'll need to swing by the post office today


----------



## BlueDevil07

An assortment of LAdC Mi Amor Reservas, 1964 Padron Anni maduros, and 2 1926 Padrons.


----------



## 2COOL4U

La Sirena Trident


----------



## i8urz28

Got two Liga 9, papas fritas tin, 2 Herrera estillis, 2 muwat kfc, and 2 joyas at the b&m drew estate event.


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a few DPG's plus a Quesada Oktoberfest because I was curious.

The 1922's were Buy 3 get 1 Free and I just couldn't resist...


----------



## brimy623

Stonedog said:


> I picked up a few DPG's plus a Quesada Oktoberfest because I was curious.
> 
> The 1922's were Buy 3 get 1 Free and I just couldn't resist...


Never had the Oktoberfest, but the others are definitely a sweet pickup!


----------



## jp1979

Box of Tat Noellas Reserva, couldn't pass them up with Famous's Memorial Day sale.... Plus I had some extra cash in my ****** account.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

2COOL4U said:


> La Sirena Trident


Now your cooking with fire! I picked up the "A" size of this stick and just need to find 3-hours to smoke it.


----------



## egoo33

2 Don Arturo Destino al Siglo de Amistad, 1 is going to take a long nap and there other will get smoked in two weeks for my 30th Birthday


----------



## 2COOL4U

MDSPHOTO said:


> Now your cooking with fire! I picked up the "A" size of this stick and just need to find 3-hours to smoke it.


These sticks are very tasty right off the truck, looking forward to the 6 x 60 La Sirena Cigars King Poseidon next


----------



## Sp33d3y

Two Smoking Lamp house blend Maduro Toro's. Made by Fuente. I got tired of waiting on a Graycliff a co-worker gave me to rest a bit (sat in his car for a full shift in the South Carolina heat) I got a few smokes at home now!!!!


----------



## bigLuke5595

Hey, its non cuban! xD Lulz I'm buying some sticks right now, as soon as I close the bid I'll post a pic


----------



## bigLuke5595

WOW!!! Gentleman, I feel like a THIEF!!! I just bought a box of Stradivarius Lonsdales and a box of Excalibur Legends by Hoyo de Monterrey Crusader, plus got a FREE 10 pack of General Cigars Best Sticks Sampler AND got an extra 40 stones off adding up to a measly $122!!! This cigar aficionado is one happy camper!!!


----------



## Drez_

Last couple of grabs. 10 Herrera's, 10 Tattoos, 5 Nomad S-307 Corona and a free The Collective for a bit of a shipping problem with the Nomad. Also purchased a Tatuaje Lancero sampler, but it hasn't come in yet. Will snap a pic when it does show up.

Edit: Oh, forgot my last CBid grabs too... Diesel HOTD 5er, 2 Illusione Epernay '09 Le Petit, and 2 Nirvana Torpedo..Will throw those pics up when they come in as well.


----------



## bigLuke5595

I love the tattoos! I hear people giving them so much flak but they are a great smoke IMO


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Tgs679

Box of Illusione MK~Ultra~ and a box of Tatuaje Noellas Reserva should arrive tomorrow, pics when they arrive.


----------



## bigLuke5595

I got so much new stuff I won't even bother writing it down. I'll take a pic when it all comes, the last thing I'm buying is some of the Camacho Ecuador's when they come out and then I'm done for a few months


----------



## Dawgs7

Bought a 5er of Nica Libres. I've heard good things and got then for cheap on cbid.


----------



## jp1979

Box of Noellas Reserva and a 5er of AVO XO intermezzo.


----------



## Ants

Was super excited to receive this purchase today:









5 x Oliva Serie V Torpedo (My top 3 stick)
5 x Oliva Serie V Lancero (Haven't tried this vitola yet)
5 x Padron Londres Maduro (Haven't tried this stick yet, but heard great things)
2 x Padron 1964 Diplomatico Maduro (Father's Day perhaps)


----------



## Drez_

Packages today!


----------



## Laynard

Very nice selection @Drez_


----------



## streetz166

Box of Flor De Las Antillas. I personally enjoy the smoke and for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## thechasm442

Just stopped in a new lounge and got a few.

Uf-13 x2
Tat 10 Belle Encre
Tat Black Lancero
Tat Cojuno 2009
Herrera Esteli Pyrimad Fino
Illusione 68


----------



## teamgotoil

I just picked up from the B&M:

2 RomaCraft Craft 2013
1 CAO America Monument
1 Tatuaje Havana VI Arista
1 La Jugada Habano Double Corona


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro x 2 and a Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Tgs679

MK~Ultra~ nd Noellas Reserva


----------



## jp1979

2 each LP LP40, DR, FFP, UF13 and a 5er of Los Calaveros Robustos.

Time to take a break.... Till the Pudgies come out anyway.


----------



## JargonScott

5x AB Black Market, 5x LFD Chisels and 5x Aging room F55's. The LFD's are smoking really well, as usual.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Liga Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Btubes18

Drez_ said:


> Packages today!


Let me know what you think of the nirvana...personally I love them.


----------



## Darkavenger




----------



## brimy623

@Darkavenger

What are the unbanded on the bottom left?

Nice haul!


----------



## Darkavenger

Man o war 2nds love the normal band so I've been buying a lot of 2nds


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> @Darkavenger What are the unbanded on the bottom left? Nice haul!


 Looks like Roma Craft


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Looks like Roma Craft


That's exactly what I was wondering!

But I don't know RomaCraft to have a Belicoso or Torpedo.

Plus, I have been seeing RomaCraft with a band!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering!
> 
> But I don't know RomaCraft to have a Belicoso or Torpedo.
> 
> Plus, I have been seeing RomaCraft with a band!


Great score, but it looks like that is a CBID haul, if Im not mistaken, and CI does not peddle RoMa Craft.


----------



## jp1979

MDSPHOTO said:


> Great score, but it looks like that is a CBID haul, if Im not mistaken, and CI does not peddle RoMa Craft.


I'm guessing it was a mixed haul, the 7th cigar from the left in the 2nd row is a Tat WCD I think and an Angry Santa next to it, which cbid doesn't sell.


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Great score, but it looks like that is a CBID haul, if Im not mistaken, and *CI does not peddle RoMa Craft*.


So true...

...and so sad!!


----------



## bigLuke5595

Splurged (and splooged) for memorial day


----------



## Lightninrod

Splurged on a box of AF Canones. Came in today. Smoking the first one right now. Stopped smoking them a while earlier this year as they were bitter. This one is smooth and sweet so far. 

Dan


----------



## bigLuke5595

Heres what I splurged on lol WALLET OVERBOARD!


----------



## Cocker_dude

Birthday Treats!!!!

Wife bought me the Sonos speaker so I can listen to music when I'm out on the porch or patio smoking away. Love it!!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just stopped by the B&M to drop off a thank you gift and walked out with this.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Just stopped by the B&M to drop off a thank you gift and walked out with this.


Those tat petite Cazadores Reserva are a great short smoke. The rare corojo is a nice one as well. For the life of me I still can't figure out why I haven't had a Tat black label yet.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> Those tat petite Cazadores Reserva are a great short smoke. The rare corojo is a nice one as well. For the life of me I still can't figure out why I haven't had a Tat black label yet.


I have not had one either. This black is some special one. I guess you can only get them at the events if you buy a box. But my friend gave me one to try. Which is good because I almost bought a jar blindly.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> I have not had one either. This black is some special one. I guess you can only get them at the events if you buy a box. But my friend gave me one to try. Which is good because I almost bought a jar blindly.


Let me know what you think of it, I have almost pulled the trigger on a jar 10x's but can't seem to do it.


----------



## D307P

2 Leaf by Oscar maduros, 2 Sencillo Platinum, and 2 boxes of Buenaventura BV500


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## i8urz28

Found a new b&m today. Went in to check it out and walked out with these. Haven't tried the three on the right


----------



## Drez_

Headed to the B&M for the first time in a few weeks to grab a handful of new things to try:
La Flor Dominica Air Bender Villano, Illusione Holy Lance, Curivara Reserva Limitada 3000, Viaje Summerfest, and 2 El Centurion.. that I am told was from the original release of the line. If you can see the cello, it's quite the brown color. Said they were stored in one of the humidor lockers by a long time customer, and he is selling them due to some tough times hitting. Might try one later this evening, to see if it's worth going back and grabbing a few more of what he had left.


----------



## brimy623

Drez_ said:


> Headed to the B&M for the first time in a few weeks to grab a handful of new things to try:
> La Flor Dominica Air Bender Villano, Illusione Holy Lance, Curivara Reserva Limitada 3000, Viaje Summerfest, and 2 El Centurion.. that I am told was from the original release of the line. If you can see the cello, it's quite the brown color. Said they were stored in one of the humidor lockers by a long time customer, and he is selling them due to some tough times hitting. Might try one later this evening, to see if it's worth going back and grabbing a few more of what he had left.


Hope you like them. I do!!
The El Centurion is a real nice smoke.


----------



## Keeper01

I stopped by a local b&m yesterday and scored 10 varieties of Punch and 3 Nat Sherman's for $39. Why they were in the bargain bin is beyond me, but I didn't argue and bought all of them.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I stopped by a local b&m yesterday and scored 10 varieties of Punch and 3 Nat Sherman's for $39. Why they were in the bargain bin is beyond me, but I didn't argue and bought all of them.


Nice! I was thinking about stopping by there but didn't. *kicks myself in the @$$$*


----------



## copper0426

Went to a Drew Estates event in Miami last night. It was really a great event. I was there working for a charity. But I had to support the B&M. I had the pleasure of meeting Marvin Samel co-founder of Drew Estates. What a great down to earth guy. I also got to meet VP OF marketing Rich as well as Scott Chester the artist behind ACID the guy on the box. ALL great guys.
Here's the haul


----------



## 2COOL4U

La Sirena King Poseidon (6x60)



La Sirena King Poseidon (6x60)


Another box of Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso


La Aurora Puro Vintage Salamone, tasty 2 hour + smoke


----------



## ryanmac45

Picked up an aged box of Camacho Corojo recently at an event. Very nice!


----------



## 2COOL4U

ryanmac45 said:


> Picked up an aged box of Camacho Corojo recently at an event. Very nice!
> View attachment 49348


...............


----------



## JRM03

Box of Kill Bill II
5er of T52
Box of UF13's
Box of FFP's
Budget BLOWN!!!!!


----------



## 2COOL4U

JRM03 said:


> Box of Kill Bill II
> 5er of T52
> Box of UF13's
> Box of FFP's
> Budget BLOWN!!!!!


----------



## JRM03

2COOL4U said:


>


Thursday Dan. They are in flight now


----------



## Gordo1473

Box of dirty rats
Box of tramp stamps from a BOTL here
5er of rothschilds 
And one single Hedley grange


----------



## Ants

Figured I should grab a box before they become extinct.


----------



## i8urz28

Picked up a couple from the b&m. Wish I could have gotten box quantities like some here haha. I'll have to get in the know so I can find a box or two.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

i8urz28 said:


> Picked up a couple from the b&m. Wish I could have gotten box quantities like some here haha. I'll have to get in the know so I can find a box or two.


Always amazed when I see people buying Unicos at the B&M. Like, walk on in, pick up a Rat, throw it on the counter.

Not here.


----------



## scrouds

Ordered a La floridita sampler. Always looking to try something new.


----------



## jp1979

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Always amazed when I see people buying Unicos at the B&M. Like, walk on in, pick up a Rat, throw it on the counter.
> 
> Not here.


And a S&B. What's the second from the top? The new My Father?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

jp1979 said:


> And a S&B. What's the second from the top? The new My Father?


EDIT: I believe you're right! La Antiguedad.


----------



## i8urz28

jp1979 said:


> And a S&B. What's the second from the top? The new My Father?


 it's not like there are always unicos available. It's actually the first time I've seen them there. They are all one per customer, and there were only a couple left so I'll try to get some more tomorrow. They did have full boxes of the my father. As for the viaje, I guess people around here don't smoke them. They have the skull and bones, zombie, Christmas, super shot, h & h. All available.


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> it's not like there are always unicos available. It's actually the first time I've seen them there. They are all one per customer, and there were only a couple left so I'll try to get some more tomorrow. They did have full boxes of the my father. As for the viaje, I guess people around here don't smoke them. They have the skull and bones, zombie, Christmas, super shot, h & h. All available.


How much they want for super shots? Criollo or Corojo? One of my all time favorites. Where is the shop? I'm driving through OK Thursday and sounds like it may be worth a detour.


----------



## i8urz28

jp1979 said:


> How much they want for super shots? Criollo or Corojo? One of my all time favorites. Where is the shop? I'm driving through OK Thursday and sounds like it may be worth a detour.


Not sure. They are located in north Oklahoma city. ZT cigars


----------



## jp1979

I will be going through there. I'm definitely stopping.


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> Not sure. They are located in north Oklahoma city. ZT cigars


What were the prices on the stuff you got?


----------



## demuths1770

i8urz28 said:


> Picked up a couple from the b&m. Wish I could have gotten box quantities like some here haha. I'll have to get in the know so I can find a box or two.


God I would love to have just one of them drew estate bad boys in my humidor. Need to find a local shop that has them. I want to try the dirty rat the most


----------



## bigLuke5595

LGC Gilded Age Robusto Box, Dirty Rat Box, AB Brand Sampler 10 Pack, Julius Ceasar 5er


----------



## i8urz28

demuths1770 said:


> God I would love to have just one of them drew estate bad boys in my humidor. Need to find a local shop that has them. I want to try the dirty rat the most


That's what I wanted too, because it's a vitola I could smoke all the time, unlike ffp. I'll be trying to get another tomorrow and maybe talk them in to letting me get two!


----------



## i8urz28

bigLuke5595 said:


> LGC Gilded Age Robusto Box, Dirty Rat Box, AB Brand Sampler 10 Pack, Julius Ceasar 5er


And another unico box! Haha


----------



## bigLuke5595

i8urz28 said:


> And another unico box! Haha


Lol well they seem up my taste alley, I have tried one before, and I just got promoted. Saw them at my B&M, I figured "Might as well buy the box, lord knows they'll never be back again" xD


----------



## i8urz28

bigLuke5595 said:


> Lol well they seem up my taste alley, I have tried one before, and I just got promoted. Saw them at my B&M, I figured "Might as well buy the box, lord knows they'll never be back again" xD


That's awesome good for you


----------



## bigLuke5595

i8urz28 said:


> That's awesome good for you


The only thing that I WILL say negatively about them though is that I have had better for cheaper. Granted, its super premium, but 160 for 12 is a little steep, in my personal opinion anyways


----------



## jp1979

bigLuke5595 said:


> The only thing that I WILL say negatively about them though is that I have had better for cheaper. Granted, its super premium, but 160 for 12 is a little steep, in my personal opinion anyways


That about 20 more than the lowest I have seen. So not horrible


----------



## bigLuke5595

jp1979 said:


> That about 20 more than the lowest I have seen. So not horrible


And I completely agree, for that price that like wow! I gotta pick these up haha I have seen them for much higher, I'm just saying that as a college student I have an interesting perspective on price points. Definitely not horrible though, no I will surely savor them though, not an every day smoke for sure! xD


----------



## musclecarhunter92

Ave Maria Immaculata, Fallen Angel, Rockey Patel seconds.


----------



## i8urz28

Stopped and got a few more at the b&m.


----------



## brimy623

i8urz28 said:


> Stopped and got a few more at the b&m.


Don't know about the Viaje's (had my first, a WLP this morning and it was nice), but everything else in a nice pick up!!

And that you can walk into a B&M and find a FFP is great. The Elegancia is a really nice smoke, if you haven't had on before.


----------



## i8urz28

brimy623 said:


> Don't know about the Viaje's (had my first, a WLP this morning and it was nice), but everything else in a nice pick up!!
> 
> And that you can walk into a B&M and find a FFP is great. The Elegancia is a really nice smoke, if you haven't had on before.


I have recently been trying the viaje. They got one box of ffp in and limit to one per day. So I got two and the last one they had. They still had two dirty rats left so I might try to get another tomorrow. I haven't had the elegancia, but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## brimy623

i8urz28 said:


> I have recently been trying the viaje. They got one box of ffp in and limit to one per day. So I got two and the last one they had. They still had two dirty rats left so I might try to get another tomorrow. I haven't had the elegancia, but I'm looking forward to it


I had the entire San Cristobal line (Classic, Elegancia & Revelation) and with the exception of the Classic blend, thoroughly enjoyed them! I hear that I need to give the classic another try because they are supposed to be great too.


----------



## DesertRat

Box of Lancero F Tubes Habano
Box of Curiavari 560
Box of Curiavari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir 54
5 pack Don Pepin Original Blue Invictos Robusto


----------



## ChiGars

Today's B&M haul


----------



## i8urz28

ChiGars said:


> Today's B&M haul


See I'm not THE only one that finds them at a b&m


----------



## GA Gator

i8urz28 said:


> Stopped and got a few more at the b&m.


The Viaje Exclusivo Leaded was an interesting complex medium bodied cigar. I really enjoyed it. I had a bunch of Viaje lately and the Leaded was my favorite. I intend to get some more.


----------



## brimy623

ChiGars said:


> Today's B&M haul


Nice!

Somebody ( @zoey ) just said you are best off letting that Shark sit for 5 - 6 years!!

You ready to do that???


----------



## Merovius

Nice pickups you guys!







In no particular order:

Opus X XXX Power Ranger
Opus X Pussy Cat
Forbidden X Chili Pepper
Opus X Black Orchid
Casa Fuente Double Robusto
Davidoff Maduro Robusto
Wynwood Rout
Wynwood La Coneja
Miami Cigar Anoranzas
Miami Cigar Rapture
Liga Privada UF-4
Arrturo Fuente Rosado SG 44
Padron Family Reserve 85 Nat
Viaje Skull & Bones Mystery BP
Viaje White Label ST White Meat 5x60
Viaje Platino Primo
Viaje Platino Suena
La Aurora Emerald
La Aurora Ruby
Don Pepin JJ Selecto
Camacho Corojo Maduro Toro
Drew Estate MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## ChiGars

brimy623 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Somebody ( @zoey ) just said you are best off letting that Shark sit for 5 - 6 years!!
> 
> You ready to do that???


Yea you really don't need to wait that long. I still have a few that I've had for a while. I think they are great right when I get them, but are a little better after about 6 mths or so!


----------



## i8urz28

Merovius said:


> Nice pickups you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Opus X XXX Power Ranger
> Opus X Pussy Cat
> Forbidden X Chili Pepper
> Opus X Black Orchid
> Casa Fuente Double Robusto
> Davidoff Maduro Robusto
> Wynwood Rout
> Wynwood La Coneja
> Miami Cigar Anoranzas
> Miami Cigar Rapture
> Liga Privada UF-4
> Arrturo Fuente Rosado SG 44
> Padron Family Reserve 85 Nat
> Viaje Skull & Bones Mystery BP
> Viaje White Label ST White Meat 5x60
> Viaje Platino Primo
> Viaje Platino Suena
> La Aurora Emerald
> La Aurora Ruby
> Don Pepin JJ Selecto
> Camacho Corojo Maduro Toro
> Drew Estate MUWAT Baitfish


Very nice!


----------



## beercritic

2 boxes of Antaño Dark Corojo arrived today,, along with 30 bonus DE sticks. Pipe baccy arriving tomorrow.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just placed an order!

Box of Oliva V Nubs
2 - Tatuaje Tattoo
2 - My Father La Antiquedad Robusto
2 - My Father La Antiquedad Corona Grande

I'm interested in the V Nubs, and the new My Father cigar. Can't wait to get them in!


----------



## Darkavenger

The reason all online purchases should have a breathilizer. Novelty purchases seem like a good idea


----------



## Shemp75

A 4 stick sampler of the Leaf by Oscar cigars


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Got my box of Ave Maria Holy Grail in today. Scored it for "free" with the CI Bugatti lighter deal for $40. Not bad.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Three 5-packs:

Obsidian Robusto
5 Vegas Series 'A' Friggin' A
Obsidian White Noise Robusto

I've really been enjoying Obsidians, so I wanted to give the White Noise a try. And then the novelty of an 8.5" cigar, along with the price, led me to get the 5 Vegas 5-pack.


----------



## sullen

my la antiguedads should be here tomorrow.


----------



## tjhemp

Got em today.

5 pack of Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic
5 pack of Arturo Fuente SS
5 pack of Raices Cubanas
2 La Antiguedads
1 Quesada 40th anniversary


----------



## AuTechCoM

Went a little overboard this week.
And I have a box of illusione ultra no. 1 sitting over at @Keeper01 house


----------



## Keeper01

Thank you for the box I found when I got home from work. That's so cool of you to buy me those.


----------



## Goblins27

Just bought the My Father 8 cigar sampler off of Cbid. I've already had the Flor De Las Antillas and the Jamie Garcia, both of which where good. But I'm really excited to try the rest! My Facebook cigar group seems to love all of them. So I'm ready for them to get here already so I can put them to bed for a few weeks!


----------



## Archun

To be fair and square, my purchase was only the 5 cigars in the middle (UF-4s and Piggies), but they came with all those extra goodies, thanks to the amazing Brandon Luna. @meatcake


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86031
View attachment 86031


----------



## D307P

Another box of Crowned Heads Las Calaveras, 2 Padron 2000 Maduros, and 3 Tat Tattoos


----------



## i8urz28

B&m pickup after a long week


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Another box


hehehheh, i was gonna say, at the rate your going, the first box will be gone by monday!


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> B&m pickup after a long week


I was at ZT yesterday


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> hehehheh, i was gonna say, at the rate your going, the first box will be gone by monday!


First box was the Robusto and its pretty low. This box is the 6x52.


----------



## i8urz28

jp1979 said:


> I was at ZT yesterday


What did you think of it


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> What did you think of it


I bought 2 Tat black CG and PL
Viaje Roman candle X2
Zombie S'S X2
Zombie Antidote X2
WLP dark meat X2

Humidor was bad ass.... I could have dropped an easy 1000 in there . I didn't stay and smoke. The owner was cool, the guys working the counter were kind of douchey tho


----------



## i8urz28

jp1979 said:


> I bought 2 Tat black CG and PL
> Viaje Roman candle X2
> Zombie S'S X2
> Zombie Antidote X2
> WLP dark meat X2
> 
> Humidor was bad ass.... I could have dropped an easy 1000 in there . I didn't stay and smoke. The owner was cool, the guys working the counter were kind of douchey tho


Ya it is a good b&m to get to go to all THE time. I agree 100 percent on your perception of the staff


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally was able to pick them up after I paid the ransom.


----------



## streetz166

RP Vintage Gift Pack (on sale at FS)
10-Pack My Father No.1
RP Edicion Unica Toro
Gran Habano #1 CT Robusto
Oliva Serie V Double Toro


----------



## Trackmyer

Box of Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir Torpedo
Box of Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir Robusto
Box of Perdomo Habano Connecticut Robusto
5 CAO Brazilia GOL
5 NUB Habano 464 Torpedo
10 Pack (Variety) of My Father Cigars


----------



## sullen




----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86056


Plus I scored a couple La Palina Goldies today!


----------



## ChiGars

An amazing bomb from an amazing BOTL from another forum! I'm still I'm in shock!


----------



## Passprotection

ChiGars said:


> An amazing bomb from an amazing BOTL from another forum! I'm still I'm in shock!
> View attachment 49388


WOW!?! Bomb amongst bombs!


----------



## ryanmac45

ChiGars said:


> An amazing bomb from an amazing BOTL from another forum! I'm still I'm in shock!
> View attachment 49388


That's a sweet-azz bomb right there! I'd love to be able to hit someone with something like that.


----------



## thechasm442

ChiGars said:


> An amazing bomb from an amazing BOTL from another forum! I'm still I'm in shock!
> View attachment 49388


That is amazing. Fantastic cigars!


----------



## Kasanova King

I just really got into cigars again recently. (I actually truly enjoy them now...since I learned how to smoke them correcty and appreciate them for the works of art that they are). 

But anyway....I went a little crazy over the past few weeks...I took advantage of several "new customer" specials from Cigars International, Cigar (.com), and even Thompson (I know, I know..lol)....so within a few days I should have 4 humidors (2 40 count, 2 20 count), a herfador, an ashtray, 2 lighters, 2 cutters and about 160 cigars coming my way...about 60 of them higher end/top shelf and the other 100 or so daily smokes. Many of them are different varieties...I like switching it up and I haven't necessarily found a favorite yet...so I will try as many as I can for now.

This "hobby" can get out of control at times...lol....and I haven't even ordered from Cigarbid yet...although I have been mighty tempted to do so several times.

:nod:


----------



## Drez_

:lolat:


Kasanova King said:


> I just really got into cigars again recently. (I actually truly enjoy them now...since I learned how to smoke them correcty and appreciate them for the works of art that they are).
> 
> But anyway....I went a little crazy over the past few weeks...I took advantage of several "new customer" specials from Cigars International, Cigar (.com), and even Thompson (I know, I know..lol)....so within a few days I should have 4 humidors (2 40 count, 2 20 count), a herfador, an ashtray, 2 lighters, 2 cutters and about 160 cigars coming my way...about 60 of them higher end/top shelf and the other 100 or so daily smokes. Many of them are different varieties...I like switching it up and I haven't necessarily found a favorite yet...so I will try as many as I can for now.
> 
> This "hobby" can get out of control at times...lol....and I haven't even ordered from Cigarbid yet...although I have been mighty tempted to do so several times.
> 
> :nod:


Well, we can see a problem already.. 160 cigars..humidor space for what turns out to be actually be about 80ish cigars unless you ordered all corona or lancero sizes.. Better go get some Boveda and a tupperware!


----------



## Kasanova King

Drez_ said:


> :lolat:
> 
> Well, we can see a problem already.. 160 cigars..humidor space for what turns out to be actually be about 80ish cigars unless you ordered all corona or lancero sizes.. Better go get some Boveda and a tupperware!


I already have a 50 count glass top humidor...but it has about 20 sticks in already...so I figure I should get another 20 or so in there. But you're right...I still may need room for about 20 - 30 of them...ugh....lol.

There actually was some sanity to my madness....I figured that a lot of these sticks would get better after some time in the humi...so I ordered that many so I could age them properly...(well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it....:roll


----------



## stogienoob75

Been longing to get my hands on the 4 varieties for a while...







now I just have to be patient and let them rest properly


----------



## Skeat5353

I bought a 5-pack of Santa Julia from Sosa cigars. Very awful cigars. $32 for the pack. Waste.


----------



## streetz166

Kasanova King said:


> I already have a 50 count glass top humidor...but it has about 20 sticks in already...so I figure I should get another 20 or so in there. But you're right...I still may need room for about 20 - 30 of them...ugh....lol.
> 
> There actually was some sanity to my madness....I figured that a lot of these sticks would get better after some time in the humi...so I ordered that many so I could age them properly...(well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it....:roll


Someone's going to need a wineador sooner than later


----------



## Kasanova King

streetz166 said:


> Someone's going to need a wineador sooner than later


8)

I'm going to take it easy now....spent pretty much my entire "entertainment" expense for the next few months on this new hobby. I have plenty of cigars now so I should be fine...at least for a while....:angel:


----------



## egoo33

Quesada 40th Salamon press
LFD Chapter One
2 Las Calaveras Robustos 
Anjeo 50


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I'm not a big Viaje fan at all, but I wanted to give the new Zombie Antidote a shot, so I picked up a sampler that had one ZA, two 2012 Holiday Blend (the one Viaje I actually *really* liked, so happy to get some more), and two Late Harvest "Hang Time", which are new to me.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just grabbed a 10er of Undercrown Dogma! Super excited!


----------



## Merovius

AuTechCoM said:


> Went a little overboard this week.
> And I have a box of illusione ultra no. 1 sitting over at @Keeper01 house


the ones with the green fist are La Auroras right? I saw 'em at the B&M yesterday, any good? That Super Beli...mmmm....killer filler.



HTML5 Gordon said:


> I'm not a big Viaje fan at all, but I wanted to give the new Zombie Antidote a shot, so I picked up a sampler that had one ZA, two 2012 Holiday Blend (the one Viaje I actually *really* liked, so happy to get some more), and two Late Harvest "Hang Time", which are new to me.


If you get good combustion on those Hang Times I think youll enjoy them.

Got lucky and stumbled upon a few more Platino Maduros, these really need to be reg. production. And a few more Regios before theyre gone.



And some of the recent releases. Cloudmaker, MOAB, FOAB.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Merovius said:


> the ones with the green fist are La Auroras right? I saw 'em at the B&M yesterday, any good? That Super Beli...mmmm....killer filler.


ViVa Republic Guerrilla Warfare. they're great!


----------



## Merovius

AuTechCoM said:


> ViVa Republic Guerrilla Warfare. they're great!


Haha, got it. The box said Fabrica La Aurora, they must be rolled there. I picked up a Rapture on a whim last month, dont really know much about Viva but it sounds like I have something to look forward to.

Enjoy! :smoke:


----------



## jp1979

Merovius said:


> Haha, got it. The box said Fabrica La Aurora, they must be rolled there. I picked up a Rapture on a whim last month, dont really know much about Viva but it sounds like I have something to look forward to.
> 
> Enjoy! :smoke:


I like the Rapture in the smaller RG's. Haven't had GW yet but they sound interesting as well. I see you picked up some of the new Viaje stuff. Did the same this morning.


----------



## baddddmonkey

My two latest purchases:



















Yea buddy!


----------



## thechasm442

baddddmonkey said:


> My two latest purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea buddy!


yea buddy indeed! NICE purchases man.

I just ordered a box of Liga 9 robusto and Illusione 68. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## brimy623

little pick up to support one of the local B&M


----------



## Trackmyer

My local (used roughly since its 1 1/2hr drive) B&M visit today yielded a bunch of booty. They had a My Father event last night, that I couldn't make it to. Luckily they let me get in on the deal over the phone and I was able to get out there today to pick it up.
Also picked up some extras that I found spoken highly of on this great site.







Also snapped a picture of their in house roller hard at work



The overall haul was :

a Box of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
with free t-shirt, cutter, and 6 sticks (3pack of My Father 5x50 Special, 3 My Father El Centurion -1 that I smoked on way home)
Viaje Exclusive Leaded
Viaje Summerfest 2013
Las Calaveras
San Cristobal Revelation Prophet
La Aroma De Cuba Classic Belicoso
Tatuaje Hav VI Gordito
Room 101 Payback in 5x50 
Viaje Antidote Single Dose
and my treat of the haul
2 Liga Privada T52 Robusto


----------



## Shemp75

Jar of Viaje Antidote


----------



## Sp33d3y

Haul from an LFD event. Not too bad. Got an not yet released "mystery stick" too.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Trackmyer

Shemp75 said:


> Jar of Viaje Antidote


It has to be one of the best new design package ideas Ive seen in a while. Thought heavily of purchasing the jar, but without trying one firsthand I opted for just 2 single doses.. Hope they hang around long enough for me to see if I like em.
Are you saving yours or smoking them?


----------



## Shemp75

Trackmyer said:


> Are you saving yours or smoking them?


Splitting the jar with some trailer hick from Higbee.

But as i always do i like to spread the love and will offer up a few in some soon to be samplers ( waiting on some more stuff)


----------



## brimy623

*Finally eace::banana:*


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> *Finally eace::banana:*


nice, good to see they came through, did you smoke one yet?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> nice, good to see they came through, did you smoke one yet?


About an inch in now!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> About an inch in now!


fvcking excellent right?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> fvcking excellent right?


Indeed!

Someone said they found it better than the flor de las Antillas. It tastes very similar to my recollection!

Oh well! Still great.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> *Finally eace::banana:*


Man, looks good. I'm jealous!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Someone said they found it better than the flor de las Antillas. It tastes very similar to my recollection!
> 
> Oh well! Still great.


yeah its like a stronger antillas, love it (love them both really)


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Man, looks good. I'm jealous!


They are!

Vendor shipped at 72 so I'm having some canoeing. But it's still a very nice smoke!!

Looking forward to you doing a review in a few weeks!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> yeah its like a stronger antillas, love it (love them both really)


About 1/2 way in I'm starting to get a little more of the strength.


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


>


Haven't had the eerie B yet, but the Carlito is an awesome stick!!

Where did you find them?

I remember you said that you don't see them on CBID anymore.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Haven't had the eerie B yet, but the Carlito is an awesome stick!!
> 
> Where did you find them?
> 
> I remember you said that you don't see them on CBID anymore.


olh, yeah its been like a month since any GOF were on cb.


----------



## jp1979

Today I picked up one each of the smallest size in the Cuvari line, 2 tatuaje Brown label lanceros and two Cigar King house blend by Pepin robusto


----------



## demuths1770

definitely was a great night tonight


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86172


----------



## Hubby

demuths1770 said:


> definitely was a great night tonight


Nice score!


----------



## Hubby

Found these on sale.. Couldn't pass them up..


----------



## demuths1770

Hubby said:


> Nice score!


was a small bank breaker but well worth it. still have afew more for my weekly purchase i need to get so it sounds like more to come lol


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86177


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just a "little" B&M pickup.... Do you get it? Little! Lol


----------



## thechasm442

Yea buddy


----------



## D307P

2 boxes of Curivari Cafe Noir
1 box of Curivari Buenaventura BV500
2 Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro recommended by @sullen
2 Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Curivari


good shopping!
lemme know what you think of the SPM


----------



## bigLuke5595

Lol well, it's non cuban xD


----------



## k-morelli

Father's Day present to myself, couldn't pass up the price I got on these little beauties


----------



## demuths1770

D307P said:


> 2 boxes of Curivari Cafe Noir
> 1 box of Curivari Buenaventura BV500
> 2 Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro recommended by @sullen
> 2 Leaf by Oscar Maduro


Leaf!!! Wow never saw one of them on here yet!! Your only a stone throw away from me! Probably could guess where you picked the leaf up at


----------



## bigLuke5595

k-morelli said:


> Father's Day present to myself, couldn't pass up the price I got on these little beauties


Envy...rising...must...restrain...

;D great purchase there!!!


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## brazil stogie

bigLuke5595 said:


> Lol well, it's non cuban xD


good stuff! lol


----------



## Shemp75

Because you just can never have enough Opus X Super Belis from 2012


----------



## sullen

verocu 9s


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> Because you just can never have enough Opus X Super Belis from 2012





sullen said:


> verocu 9s


Very nice Gents!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

A box of the Tatuaje Pudgy Monsters. Can't wait.


----------



## brimy623

[/url[url=https://flic.kr/p/nKnFtR][/url[url=https://flic.kr/p/nZPNQq]

The Shempster strikes again!!
Along with the beautiful Viaje sampler with the OSOK bonus, He throws in a few hitchhikers too. :dizzy:

Now I also have some homework because there are a few I know nothing about!


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> The Shempster strikes again!!


HAHA, the most delayed sampler sale ever!!
Enjoy bro!!


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> HAHA, the most delayed sampler sale ever!!
> Enjoy bro!!


It would have been great to get together, but we all know how life gets in the way! We'll make it happen another time.

Thanks for holding them for me in the 1st place!


----------



## AuTechCoM

A special package came in today... It was like pulling the pin on a grenade and throwing the pin and dropping the grenade.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> special package


good shopping!


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> good shopping!


Thanks. I thought so.


----------



## AuTechCoM

I guess these showed up at work right after I left...


----------



## D307P

Picked up my 3rd box of Crowned Heads Las Calaveras. Robusto is best. My vote for #1 cigar release for 2014


----------



## Mitch

How are you guys finding all these opus? I'm drooling and want some.

I have 2 boxes of little pudgy monsters coming in the mail today!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

AuTechCoM said:


> I guess these showed up at work right after I left...





AuTechCoM said:


> A special package came in today... It was like pulling the pin on a grenade and throwing the pin and dropping the grenade.


Hmmmmmm, aren't you the guy whose wife was going to throw him out of the house for secretly making cigar purchases with a new baby on the way and money being so tight???? I'm not saying sending cigars to your work address implies you are keeping things from her, okay yes I am.:nono:


----------



## AuTechCoM

MDSPHOTO said:


> Hmmmmmm, aren't you the guy whose wife was going to throw him out of the house for secretly making cigar purchases with a new baby on the way and money being so tight???? I'm not saying sending cigars to your work address implies you are keeping things from her, okay yes I am.:nono:


Yes i was that guy. But we have come to an understanding now. And I got a little extra play money from a side project. So here we are. I sent these to work because I am splitting them with an Outside Grower of ours. but I can see where you got that idea.


----------



## Mitch

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums...6-0118-479F-8959-9118E9C918DF_zpskeunqt8z.jpg

Lots of yummies


----------



## Trackmyer

The cigar with no band is from here..If I understand correctly, its the only time this cigar will be made in this shape.


----------



## sullen

finally trying the diesel unlimited maduro.
and a few unholy coronas, and scored some deliriums for 3$/each


----------



## egoo33

sullen said:


> finally trying the diesel unlimited maduro.
> and a few unholy coronas, and scored some deliriums for 3$/each


I have to get on the AJ bandwagon never had any and I've blown my budget by a lot need to scoop up some UHC and see what the fuss is all about


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> finally trying the diesel unlimited maduro.
> and a few unholy coronas, and scored some deliriums for 3$/each


Nice score! I need to get some more deliriums


----------



## Dawgs7

Box of Alec Bradley Filthy Hooligan
5 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
5 Pack of Nica Libre Toro
5 Pack of My Father Flor de las Antillas (Gave some as father's Day present)
Opus X Perfextion X
Padron 1964 Anny Maduro Imperial (Will hopefully be my birthday smoke on June 30th)
Padron 1926 Maduro No. 2
2 My Father Flor de las Antillas Robusto and Toro Gordo
2 Liga Privada No. 9 in Corona Doble and Parejo Oscuro
Undercrown Corona Viva
My Father No. 1
Oliva V Double Robusto
Short Story
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel 15th Anny
Rocky Patel Zorba
Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon
Cuban Crafters Resin Cutter
Vertigo Cyclone 3 Torch lighter


----------



## sullen

had to grab one more before theyre gone for good . . .


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Care of a BOTL here.


----------



## Trackmyer

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Care of a BOTL here.


Wow, what a wonderful packet of goodness you have there. Even got an Opus, fancy.. Congrats!


----------



## Shemp75

Trackmyer said:


> Wow, what a wonderful packet of goodness you have there. Even got an Opus, fancy.. Congrats!


yea, i feel bad that he only won the 2nd place free bonus stick.


----------



## johnnysidestreet

on an anejo kick, got 5x46 and 5x77


----------



## thechasm442

Yea buddy


----------



## Kasanova King

Woohoo....not sure if I'm more excited about the Padrons or about the fact that I finally figured out how to post a pic around here.....


----------



## Kasanova King

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Care of a BOTL here.


Wow...sweet....there are definitely some really cool BOTL's around here!


----------



## egoo33

Got my box of Pudgy Monsters in


----------



## JRM03

Box of Angels Anvil and the Pudgy Monsters


----------



## Hubby

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Care of a BOTL here.


Nice!


----------



## Hubby

Here we go... Box of 601 Bunker Busters and 5 Evil Snowman I found at my local B&M(surprised they had them)


----------



## Hubby

thechasm442 said:


> Yea buddy


WOW! :bounce:


----------



## Miko

Not a bad day at the shopping.


----------



## huskers

Hubby said:


> Here we go... Box of 601 Bunker Busters and 5 Evil Snowman I found at my local B&M(surprised they had them)


My B&M's still have the snowmen and the Santas.


----------



## huskers

Excited about this haul.

Got my 4th of July smokes and some others I've had on my to try list.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

huskers said:


> Excited about this haul.
> 
> Got my 4th of July smokes and some others I've had on my to try list.


Some nice stuff right there! How about doing a review on that Sindicato? I'm very interested to hear what you think about it.


----------



## huskers

MDSPHOTO said:


> Some nice stuff right there! How about doing a review on that Sindicato? I'm very interested to hear what you think about it.


Ok, will do.


----------



## Hubby

MDSPHOTO said:


> Some nice stuff right there! How about doing a review on that Sindicato? I'm very interested to hear what you think about it.


I was just about to say the same thing.. And lucky you Huskers.... You have a good B&M... Im jealous....


----------



## Trackmyer

huskers said:


> Excited about this haul.
> 
> Got my 4th of July smokes and some others I've had on my to try list.


Josh, whats that Bada$$ looking cigar with the Uncle Sam on it? I gotta get one of them just for the sake of how awesome it looks.


----------



## Trackmyer

Nevermind, I found it...CAO Sinister Sam...hadnt heard of or seen it until you posted it. Going to have to call out to my B&M in the morning and see if they are stocking it...
Thanks for sharing..and nice group of cigars you have there.


----------



## TCBSmokes

MDSPHOTO said:


> Some nice stuff right there! How about doing a review on that Sindicato? I'm very interested to hear what you think about it.


Aaah,ok. I was guessing that label said "Vindicator". Thanks.


----------



## huskers

Trackmyer said:


> Josh, whats that Bada$$ looking cigar with the Uncle Sam on it? I gotta get one of them just for the sake of how awesome it looks.


CAO sinister sam


----------



## huskers

Hubby said:


> I was just about to say the same thing.. And lucky you Huskers.... You have a good B&M... Im jealous....


Half cigar bid, half B&M.


----------



## justbrew77

Picked a box of these, they smell amazing.


----------



## Btubes18

justbrew77 said:


> Picked a box of these, they smell amazing.


I have a box on the way...man they look amazing. Love the name and the look - apparently they smoke like the mule kick, if that's the case i may need to pick up another box before they are gone.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Ooooooooooh, ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## sullen

im on buying hiatus, but who am i to say no to 2004s :banana:


----------



## Shemp75

2 (5) packs of the BCS 2006 Stouts


----------



## Shemp75

Finally was able to purchase my Holy Grail Box!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Shemp75 said:


> Finally was able to purchase my Holy Grail Box!!


Which type of Opus is that?


----------



## Shemp75

The XXX aka Power Ranger ( all time favorite opus Vitola)

full-bodied little beast.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Shemp75 said:


> The XXX aka Power Ranger ( all time favorite opus Vitola)
> 
> full-bodied little beast.


Remind me to avoid those at all costs!!!
:boxing:


----------



## Whiskey

B&M post on their FB page about an hour ago that they found a partial box of Anejos hiding in their inventory(very large humidor with tons of stacked boxes). So I made an emergency trip. Is there a way to tell what year they are?


----------



## sullen

Whiskey said:


> Is there a way to tell what year they are?


those are the new band. they're either winter 2013 or the current spring/summer 2014 release.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Shemp75 said:


> Finally was able to purchase my Holy Grail Box!!


You have amazing taste. I've had exactly one of those and I'm always looking for more. They are hard to find though.


----------



## Whiskey

sullen said:


> those are the new band. they're either winter 2013 or the current spring/summer 2014 release.


Thank you sullen

Edit:

When is the usual release time frames for these?


----------



## sullen

Whiskey said:


> Thank you sullen
> 
> Edit:
> 
> When is the usual release time frames for these?


june and november


----------



## Whiskey

Thanks. I knew about November but didn't realize they released them in June as well. None of the B&Ms around here seem to have gotten any unless they just received these but they made it seem like they found a box they didn't know they had.


----------



## Shemp75

Cocker_dude said:


> I've had exactly one of those and I'm always looking for more.


only had one? thats terrible!. waiting on 1 more box ( of LE goodness) and i might offer a few up in some samplers


----------



## Hubby

Illusione R Rothchildes and Viaje Skull & Bones MOAB


----------



## Hubby

Shemp75 said:


> Finally was able to purchase my Holy Grail Box!!


WOW... Nice find shemp!!!! I need to find me some!!!


----------



## usafvet509

La Gloria Cubana Serie R sampler (#5,6 and 7!), JR Alt Edicion Limatada 5pks both Montecristo Edmundo and Cohiba Sublime... all for $45!!!


----------



## ejewell

@Shemp75 if I would have known you wanted a box so bad I would have steered you. 

Disclaimer: That's not me. lol.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Got one of my July 4th smokes today.





Hoping to score a Viaje Roman Candle as well. I have a lead on some, so we'll see.


----------



## Shemp75

ejewell said:


> @Shemp75 if I would have known you wanted a box so bad I would have steered you.


Dude, if i never had to worry about money that would be me.


----------



## Hubby

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Got one of my July 4th smokes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to score a Viaje Roman Candle as well. I have a lead on some, so we'll see.


Nice.. Always a good smoke!


----------



## Shemp75

Finally my Holy Grail Smoke!!


----------



## Shemp75

And after a few Epic buys i like to dumb it down so i got a box of the

Ortega Gylnn Loopes Project( Only 100 boxes made)


----------



## HerfDaddy




----------



## Nestran

9 gurkha Beasts
5 Garo double Maduro toros
5 Garo double Maduro torpedos

Nothing fancy but it's what I like. :ss


----------



## Whiskey

Picked these up at my favorite B&M today. 10 singles and a tin of 3 OpusX. I wish I could have gotten more but budget and all.


----------



## sullen

very nice, love the petit lanceros


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> And after a few Epic buys i like to dumb it down so i got a box of the
> 
> Ortega Gylnn Loopes Project( Only 100 boxes made)


Let us know what you think & if you've had them before how are they?


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> Let us know what you think & if you've had them before how are they?


Never had them as they were just released but i hear they short and powerful smokes 4 1/2 X60. .It uses a Nicaraguan oscuro wrapper, binders from Estelí and Jalapa and Nicaraguan fillers.


----------



## Hubby

Prometheus Opus X Triple Flame Lighter.. Found this little puppy on sale(1/2 off and brand new).. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Hubby

Whiskey said:


> Picked these up at my favorite B&M today. 10 singles and a tin of 3 OpusX. I wish I could have gotten more but budget and all.


Nice!


----------



## brimy623

@Shemp75
So they're Nub sized! Sounds good!

My 5'er of Regios came today!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> My 5'er of Regios came today!


gotta love it, what was that, like 19 hours from socal to nyc.
smallbatch rocks!

picked up a box of diesel unlimited maduro d.4


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> gotta love it, what was that, like 19 hours from socal to nyc.
> smallbatch rocks!
> 
> picked up a box of diesel unlimited maduro d.4


Yes they do!

I have to grab a couple of those! Seems like the "to try" list never gets shorter. Try one new one & add two to the list!


----------



## 2COOL4U

La Sirena Cigars Trident


----------



## Drez_

Went on a cheap run to the B&M while out to grab a few singles.










One unfortunately died on the way home. ray2:


----------



## Trackmyer

Drez_ said:


> Went on a cheap run to the B&M while out to grab a few singles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One unfortunately died on the way home. ray2:


Really enjoy both the Equadors and the Payback. Havent tried or even seen that H. Upmann...looks tasty though. Interested on your take on it. Have you had it before?


----------



## demuths1770

My small purchase last night


----------



## Sp33d3y

Visited a different b&m today. I didn't feel like making the 30 min drive to my usual shop. I wanted to pick up some lighter smokes. Most of the stuff in my humi is full bodied stuff. Not that there's anything wrong with it, just sometimes you just want something that isn't gonna smack you in the face. Anyway, I was impressed with what the shop had. They have some stuff I've been wanting to try, I will be making a return trip. Here's the haul from today--not bad for what I spent. (and yes, I know not all of those are lighter bodied, I couldn't help my self with the Diesel and Tatuaje, 1. I LOVE the Diesel's and 2. that will be my first ever Tatuaje, that's the only store that has them)


----------



## jp1979

Sp33d3y said:


> View attachment 49620


I had a psyko once, interested in seeing what someone else thinks of it. It has bad but it wasn't great either. I don't know that I would ever buy one again, I had the 4 1/2" x 60, I usually don't smoke that size. Except the occasional NUB Maddy.


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> La Sirena Cigars Trident


NICE!!


----------



## Sp33d3y

In my limited experience with cigars over 58rg when compared to the smaller versions (ie, the Eiroa 6x60 and the 5x50) the 60's just seem more "airy" the flavors are there and are the same, just more concentrated in the smaller ring gauges. Not quite as flavor packed, if that makes any sense. I'll give the Psyko a shot in the toro size and let you know what I think.


----------



## Pj201

picked these up from SmokeInn yesterday. Super looking, smelling stick.


----------



## Drez_

Trackmyer said:


> Really enjoy both the Equadors and the Payback. Havent tried or even seen that H. Upmann...looks tasty though. Interested on your take on it. Have you had it before?


Haven't tried it yet, but have been wanting to. They just got them in stock so I was finally able to grab one and see how it turns out. May give it a go this evening.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Pj201 said:


> View attachment 49622
> picked these up from SmokeInn yesterday. Super looking, smelling stick.


These seem really gimmicky to me. Would love to hear your review of them.


----------



## Old Smokey

Took a 70 mile roadtrip to Just For Him in Springfield yesterday. Got a box of Pudgey Monsters along with a mix of 28 other Tats. Also got a La Duena and about 5-6 other sticks I wanted to try. I am done buying for a while.


----------



## Pj201

MDSPHOTO said:


> These seem really gimmicky to me. Would love to hear your review of them.


Well I will do just that. My Jewish uncle Katman did the only prerelease review, they are awesome. La jugada has 2 fantastic blends, they celebrate their 1 year anniversary with this release of 1000 boxes. The gimmick was to represent the cigar dojo theme. I also understand them to be the strongest cigar made. Full of triple ligero. I'll burn one with mlb today, and let you all know.


----------



## Cwne

It was Private Stock.


----------



## hans hammer

MDSPHOTO said:


> These seem really gimmicky to me. Would love to hear your review of them.


I gotta agree. These are one of the few LE's that I've gotten to the retailer site in time to purchase, and didn't pull the trigger. Jugadas are pretty good, the nunchucks...ridiculous


----------



## Pj201

hans hammer said:


> I gotta agree. These are one of the few LE's that I've gotten to the retailer site in time to purchase, and didn't pull the trigger. Jugadas are pretty good, the nunchucks...ridiculous


Way far from the truth! This cigar is complex, balanced,sweet,dried fruit,milk chocolate,cocoa,red pepper,deep earth,woods of oak and cedar. All in a package that burned for 2 hr 45 min of unadulterated pleasure. The theme is only for the fans of the cigar dojo who they were celebrating. This is not a gimmick. It is a legit premium stick that could sell for at least 15$ easy. If you like full flavor cigars, you must break your budget and buy this cigar now while you can. Period IMO! I love both of the other la jugada blends, this beats them hands down. I have been on a boutiques kick for 4 months now, and have burned some awesome sticks. This is the best overall


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Pj201 said:


> View attachment 49632
> 
> 
> Way far from the truth! This cigar is complex, balanced,sweet,dried fruit,milk chocolate,cocoa,red pepper,deep earth,woods of oak and cedar. All in a package that burned for 2 hr 45 min of unadulterated pleasure. The theme is only for the fans of the cigar dojo who they were celebrating. This is not a gimmick. It is a legit premium stick that could sell for at least 15$ easy. If you like full flavor cigars, you must break your budget and buy this cigar now while you can. Period IMO! I love both of the other la jugada blends, this beats them hands down. I have been on a boutiques kick for 4 months now, and have burned some awesome sticks. This is the best overall


Thanks for the review! I've had the regular La Jugada and was indifferent about my experience, so I bought a couple more to try before I pass judgement on them. Sounds like this one did it for you as well, was there any taste fatigue going for almost 3-hours? I may see if I can pick up a single down the road, a box of 3-hour smokes would last me a lifetime.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I ordered these on Friday night at about 10 Eastern. Here they are Monday morning by 10 AM. Impeccable service from the boys at Small Batch Cigars.



Yes, those are Viaje Roman Candles. Yes they will be my 4th of July Smoke. And yes, I paid $48 shipped for three of them. And finally, YES, I'M AN EXTREMELY HAPPY CAMPER!!!


----------



## AuTechCoM

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I ordered these on Friday night at about 10 Eastern. Here they are Monday morning by 10 AM. Impeccable service from the boys at Small Batch Cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Viaje Roman Candles. Yes they will be my 4th of July Smoke. And yes, I paid $48 shipped for three of them. And finally, YES, I'M AN EXTREMELY HAPPY CAMPER!!!


Small batch has the best shipping. Always less than 24hrs doorstep to doorstep for me


----------



## Pj201

@MDSPHOTO no fatigue at all. Flavors zoomed in and out with good complexity. I must admit its a long burn, but I burned it to the nub. Will be a great cigar for special days. I will burn one more this week then put the rest down. This stick starts off with a rich,earth flavor and it holds for the entire cigar with tart dried fruits, raisins, 3 different cocoa,and 2 different woods all easing in and out. My second one I'll get more I'm sure. Oh I didn't mention the construction. Razor sharp burn, even though I had to shorten my puffs. The pink pig nicotine fairies swirled real close, had to keep them at bay. Oh and the longest finish ever. It was a good stick.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Thanks.


----------



## sullen

oh yeah!!! oh hell yeah!!! :bounce::dance::banana::banana::banana::dance::bounce:

*BOX 666*


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> oh yeah!!! oh hell yeah!!! :bounce::dance::banana::banana::banana::dance::bounce:
> 
> *BOX 666*


That's perfect for you! 
Way too strong for me...uke:


----------



## sullen

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's perfect for you!
> Way too strong for me...uke:


these are mild!!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> these are mild!!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


> oh yeah!!! oh hell yeah!!! :bounce::dance::banana::banana::banana::dance::bounce:
> 
> *BOX 666*


:angel: How fitting a tribute that you should get that box #.:angel:


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> oh yeah!!! oh hell yeah!!! :bounce::dance::banana::banana::banana::dance::bounce:
> 
> *BOX 666*


I need to ord r another box while I still can. These are great.

Awesome number BTW.


----------



## Pj201

Those sticks look very yummy.


----------



## bigLuke5595

They're not cigars but hey, too bad


----------



## erosing

First order since last August, I think I did okay.

2X - CAO Four for the Fourth
5X - L'At MAD44
5x - Aging Room Quatro F55 Vibrato 
My Father LB 1922 Test Flight

Had one of the Aging Rooms ROTT and straight out of the package, good smoke. Excited to see what it does after resting.


----------



## Redwyvern

Saturday I picked up 2 of the Illusione Rothschildes, at $6 each, and a Flor de Las Antillas. That one ran me $12. They're all gone now. :-(


----------



## Kasanova King

Christmas in July! Just got my C-Bid shipment!... over 100 decent quality sticks.... should keep me busy for a while....


----------



## benjimo

Walked into my B&M planning on grabbing a MUWAT to finally try but to my surprise there was a Rocky Patel event going on. Got talked into buying 3 RP Freedom's and a 1990 Vintage box press was thrown in for free. Twas a good day.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Got a little post-op present from the wife it was a basket that had some nice microbrew singles and a Curivari flight sampler from Atlantic cigar in it.


----------



## Whiskey

So I went back by my B&M that I got the Opus from earlier and they still had some left. I couldn't help myself.... 10 more came home with me.


----------



## Shemp75

Whiskey said:


> So I went back by my B&M that I got the Opus from earlier and they still had some left. I couldn't help myself.... 10 more came home with me.


Don't care how many times i see Opus Jizz, i still get Moist.


----------



## Whiskey

Not bad price either I didn't think. $151 after tax for the 10.


----------



## Shemp75

Whiskey said:


> Not bad price either I didn't think. $151 after tax for the 10.


yea thats an all day "yes" for me.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Shemp75 said:


> yea thats an all day "yes" for me.


Do you think we'll see those kinds of prices Saturday at the Inn?


----------



## Shemp75

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Do you think we'll see those kinds of prices Saturday at the Inn?


HELL TO THE NO!

and we definitely meeting at the INN on Saturday? I need to change my shift then (if i can)


----------



## im1livewire

Re: Sullen 666 JdN box-- Excellent choice! Just grabbed my second box, after being being bowled over by the incredible nicotine hit. One of my favs


----------



## Merovius

Just a little something to get me through.



L300 Cabinet Oscuro
Cromagnon Anthropology
Sea Sprite
San Lotano Maduro Robusto
Short Story Natural



Serie V Maduro Double Robusto
Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo
Liga Privada No 9 Belicoso
Undercrown Belicoso
Café Noir 54
Achilles Heroicos



Tat Black CG
LAT 46 Selecion Speicale
Cabaiguan Guapos Jr. Maduro
Avion 12s
La Duena Belicoso
Mi Amor Reserva
EL 2013
Emerald (Ecuador)
Diamond (Broadleaf)



F9
88
Singulare Rose Croix
Ultra No. 4
HL
Epernay L'Elegance
Epernay Le Grande
HL Maduro



Oro Fuerza
Exclusivo Corona Gorda
Oro Lancero
5th Anniversary
Double Edged Sword



BBMF Maduro
El Escorpion Maduro
Fuente~Fuente



Carlito Piramide 2010



Gran Toro 2011



And a free jar for droppin' a grip.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Merovius said:


> Just a little something to get me through.


Crazy good selection of sticks.  Great variety and all high caliber.


----------



## Pj201

I'm drooling, nice choices mate.


----------



## GVH

Well, Tyler, you have good taste in cigars! My rough calcs tell me that I just looked at the premium cigar equivalent of my monthly mortgage payment in your photos. If I asked the bank to let me skip one, do you think they would understand the need? I need Opus X's, I want Opus X's, I DESERVE Opus X's!


----------



## Merovius

mark_j said:


> Crazy good selection of sticks. Great variety and all high caliber.





Pj201 said:


> I'm drooling, nice choices mate.





GVH said:


> Well, Tyler, you have good taste in cigars! My rough calcs tell me that I just looked at the premium cigar equivalent of my monthly mortgage payment in your photos. If I asked the bank to let me skip one, do you think they would understand the need? I need Opus X's, I want Opus X's, I DESERVE Opus X's!


Kind words gentlemen, thank you. Ive been smoking well lately thanks to the masters of Puff and their good direction; a big nod to my brother @sullen for some new San Andres/Nicaraguan suggestions. Those EPs look great.

I tallied up the cost of purchases YTD and it is starting to get a bit ridiculous. The budget is officially blown...I hope. Also started with the rule that I would never procure more cigars than I could reasonably smoke in a year, then I discovered Habanos & aging. I fear it has set in too deeply, and it may be too late for intervention.


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Kind words gentlemen, thank you. Ive been smoking well lately thanks to the masters of Puff and their good direction; a big nod to my brother @sullen for some new San Andres/Nicaraguan suggestions. Those EPs look great.
> 
> I tallied up the cost of purchases YTD and it is starting to get a bit ridiculous. The budget is officially blown...I hope. Also started with the rule that I would never procure more cigars than I could reasonably smoke in a year, then I discovered Habanos & aging. I fear it has set in too deeply, and it may be too late for intervention.


haha, money very well spent though!
let me know what you think of the carrillos.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Definitely not as spectacular as @Merovius but I don't smoke in the house and I'm out of the vaping game


----------



## GVH

Merovius said:


> Kind words gentlemen, thank you. Ive been smoking well lately thanks to the masters of Puff and their good direction; a big nod to my brother @sullen for some new San Andres/Nicaraguan suggestions. Those EPs look great.
> 
> I tallied up the cost of purchases YTD and it is starting to get a bit ridiculous. The budget is officially blown...I hope. Also started with the rule that I would never procure more cigars than I could reasonably smoke in a year, then I discovered Habanos & aging. I fear it has set in too deeply, and it may be too late for intervention.


Tyler - I am likewise beyond intervention - passed that stage a while ago. I had exactly the same delusional self-deception going - that I would buy a year's worth so I could smoke nicely aged cigars. Well, I'm up to two years, and contemplating electro-shock therapy along with thorazine. I may have to have my fingers removed so I can't shop online. George


----------



## Whiskey

A mazo of Rusticas was waiting for me when I got home today


----------



## benjimo

20 bundle of no. 59 factory throwouts just to fill the new collidor up a bit
20 mazo of Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada because CI has em for 37 bucks and thats way too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto and #5 and 3 Camacho Ecuadors


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> Opus X Robusto and #5 and 3 Camacho Ecuadors


I'm going to the shop tonight and will grab 1-2 of those Camachos if they have 'em. Saw another thread questioning if they're similar to the Room101 Darumas, and if that's even a chance I'm going to check it out. Would be interested to hear if you like these.


----------



## D307P

Cardinal said:


> I'm going to the shop tonight and will grab 1-2 of those Camachos if they have 'em. Saw another thread questioning if they're similar to the Room101 Darumas, and if that's even a chance I'm going to check it out. Would be interested to hear if you like these.


I've had the Darumas in the small one and the lanceros and liked them. It was a while ago so I can't really compare them. The Ecuador I smoked tonight had a pretty good bite to it but was good.


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> I'm going to the shop tonight and will grab 1-2 of those Camachos if they have 'em. Saw another thread questioning if they're similar to the Room101 Darumas, and if that's even a chance I'm going to check it out. Would be interested to hear if you like these.


yeah man, same wrapper/binder/filler, including the dominican pelo de oro, and i think room 101 is made by camacho?
let us know how they compare.


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> yeah man, same wrapper/binder/filler, including the dominican pelo de oro, and i think room 101 is made by camacho?
> let us know how they compare.


I went to Outlaw Cigars in Kansas City and met up with a buddy. Smoked a Las Calaveras (meh to me), grabbed a couple of their WTFs, and of course they had about all the other Camachos but not this one.

Yeah Room101 is made by Camacho like you said, so if it's the same stuff I really want to try one of these Ecuadors. I'll check my B&M back home.


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> I went to Outlaw Cigars in Kansas City and met up with a buddy. Smoked a Las Calaveras (meh to me), grabbed a couple of their WTFs, and of course they had about all the other Camachos but not this one.
> 
> Yeah Room101 is made by Camacho like you said, so if it's the same stuff I really want to try one of these Ecuadors. I'll check my B&M back home.


im hoping that theyre trying to bring the blend to a bigger audience and we get several new sizes.

as good as the lance and church are, i don't care for the other sizes at all and there have been times i wished there was a robo and toro.

on paper it's exact, and they;re claiming citrus notes in the marketing and the several (biased) reviews (there are only 2 pro reviewers i trust and neither have reviewed it) but even if it's a reblend i think we will like it.

i might have to make a rare trip to a b&m...


----------



## jimmyv723

Just getting back into cigars after a couple year break but have two ten packs of RP 1990 Torps and five each of some 5 Vegas Classic, Gold and Gold Maduro as more everyday type sticks. Those along with the ones I already have will be going in my Wineador I ordered last week. Been looking at tons of places trying to figure out what else I want to get but those are what have already been ordered so far.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## jp1979

I haven't bought anything in about 2 weeks..... I am about due..... What should I get?


----------



## benjimo

Mazo of 20 Cuba Libre One Hammerhead's for 35 from CI, gotta love sales.


----------



## Shemp75

benjimo said:


> Mazo of 20 Cuba Libre One Hammerhead's for 35 from CI, gotta love sales.


thats not a Sale, thats their regular price.


----------



## benjimo

Shemp75 said:


> thats not a Sale, thats their regular price.


CI has msrp listed at 160?

EDIT: I'm a dumb ass, looked at the regular listing for the cuba libre one's and you're right. Oh well at least I've got another 20 cigars on the way.


----------



## sullen

benjimo said:


> CI has msrp listed at 160?


yeah, the faster you see through CI's deceptive marketing the better off you'll be.

they always label shit as 'SALE' yet it's just regular price with an on-sale icon.
and it's the wrong site to gauge MSRP because they have a habit of inflating them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


> yeah, the faster you see through CI's deceptive marketing the better off you'll be.
> 
> they always label shit as 'SALE' yet it's just regular price with an on-sale icon.
> and it's the wrong site to gauge MSRP because they have a habit of inflating them.


Sounds like the Home Depot weekly ad where nothing is actually on sale.


----------



## benjimo

sullen said:


> yeah, the faster you see through CI's deceptive marketing the better off you'll be.
> 
> they always label shit as 'SALE' yet it's just regular price with an on-sale icon.
> and it's the wrong site to gauge MSRP because they have a habit of inflating them.


Those clever bastards,
well either way I've got another 20 cigars on the way that have been decently reviewed for not a whole lot of money.

This reminds me a lot of Jos. A Bank always having a "buy one suit get 9000+ suits free" so you pay 300 for one suit and get a ton free when in reality they're really just shitty made suits not worth 300 to begin with. Oh well, that's business I guess.


----------



## Mashie

La Duena Petit Lancero No. 7


----------



## Saltmarsh

When I get a haircut, I stop into the JMJ next door.
Get a H Upmann Banker, Arturo Fuente, Especiales and gran reserva.

Wish my hair would grow faster.


----------



## jp1979

Boxes:

Curivari Gloria Leon Fuerza
Curivari Reserva Limitada Café Petit
Curivari BV 500 x2


----------



## brimy623

Had the preferidos and thought they were a nice cheap smoke so I said let me try the toro!


----------



## Saltmarsh

Just picked up 4 Padrons, buy 3 get one free at the local B&M. Couldn't say no...


----------



## tym2relax

Just received a tin of Liga Privada Unico Fries. Sound tasty, we shall see...


----------



## Pj201

USPS left a bundle of graycliff 30 anniversary robustos. I'm a full flavor/body fan but this 30 year old cami wrapper, with its multi country filler is a wonderful flavored mild/med stick. And at 4$ apiece, a great buy.
:wof:


----------



## benjimo

Already posted about the purchase but Santa (the mailman) just dropped off my mazo of 20 of these beauties


----------



## baust55

Last week I picked up 4 five packs of 5Vegas Classics 6"x60 Gordo The Judge .....20 smokes for $39.95 CI Joes deal of the day !

$2 a stick

AUSTIN


----------



## Pj201

I have enjoyed the 5 Vegas Classic for years. Haven't ever burned the gordo, I must try one.


----------



## D307P

2 boxes of Buenaventura BV500 and 3 Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> 2 boxes of Buenaventura BV500 and 3 Leaf by Oscar Maduro


Nice pick-up!


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice pick-up!


Thanks, I have a standing order at the B&M for 2 boxes of BV500s and Cafe Noirs on every shipment they receive. This new shipment is even more box-pressed than before. Very squared off corners as compared to all the other boxes I have gotten


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> Thanks, I have a standing order at the B&M for 2 boxes of BV500s and Cafe Noirs on every shipment they receive. This new shipment is even more box-pressed than before. Very squared off corners as compared to all the other boxes I have gotten


I got a Curivari sampler from Atlantic and had to do a double take on the 500 they included because I thought it did not look right. Glad I'm not the only that noticed the change in shape.


----------



## sullen

not a BV but noticed the last cafe noir i had, the press was a lot sharper than usual.
thankfully the taste was no different. maybe they got new molds?


----------



## brimy623

@sullen hasn't steered me wrong yet!

Let's see what these are like in a few weeks.

Unlimited d.4


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Saltmarsh

Bought 2 and get ryj free


----------



## huskers

Trackmyer said:


>


These look interesting.


----------



## Pj201

huskers said:


> These look interesting.


Yes they do. They been advertised on twitter for a week now from Miami cigar. My radar is pinging like crazy. Have you burned one yet track and if so how are they and if not please let us know. They look and sound tasty. Goodness I like corojo leaf.


----------



## Shemp75

Another 3 (5) packs of the 2006 stouts


----------



## vick2121

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds Robusto Grande
Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds Toro '54'
E.P. Carrillo Core Short Run 2013 Corona Gorda 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto 
Room 101 '305' (robusto)
Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate Torpedo
Alec Bradley 90+ Rated 2nds Toro '52'

Let me remind you: CB is evil........


----------



## erosing

Finally purchased my first box, honor going to the Short Story as an obvious choice. Along with that, 10x MUWAT +11 and a 5'ver of Flor de Las Antillas robustos.

View attachment 86817


----------



## TCBSmokes

Shemp75 said:


> thats not a Sale, thats their regular price.


Funny you guys are discussing pricing tactics as I came across this article just yesterday. I wonder if any of those shopping sites mentioned would work with cigars. May have to try. T. This is the sneakiest thing stores do to trick consumers - MarketWatch


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> @sullen hasn't steered me wrong yet!
> 
> Let's see what these are like in a few weeks.
> 
> Unlimited d.4


Oh yeah those are tasty, I'm sure you'll like 'en.


----------



## Trackmyer

huskers said:


> These look interesting.





Pj201 said:


> Yes they do. They been advertised on twitter for a week now from Miami cigar. My radar is pinging like crazy. Have you burned one yet track and if so how are they and if not please let us know. They look and sound tasty. Goodness I like corojo leaf.


I will try to do an actual review on them, time permitting this weekend.

I smoked one the day I purchased them, they had just arrived at my B&M and were setting up the display when I walked in.

I chose the Corojo based on the looks of one unwrapped. I thought it would smoke medium to full bodied. To me it was pure medium. It was very good, but had a specific flavor I couldnt quite put my finger on during that first stick.

I smoked another today hoping to zero in on it. The flavor was there, but eluded me a second time. Its not an unpleasant flavor and its mainly during retrohale. Overall well constructed, and burned great. No runners or canoe, and it never required a touch up during entire smoke.

Im very happy with them overall. Im sure a few may be tossed into future pifs or trades.


----------



## huskers

Trackmyer said:


> I will try to do an actual review on them, time permitting this weekend.
> 
> I smoked one the day I purchased them, they had just arrived at my B&M and were setting up the display when I walked in.
> 
> I chose the Corojo based on the looks of one unwrapped. I thought it would smoke medium to full bodied. To me it was pure medium. It was very good, but had a specific flavor I couldnt quite put my finger on during that first stick.
> 
> I smoked another today hoping to zero in on it. The flavor was there, but eluded me a second time. Its not an unpleasant flavor and its mainly during retrohale. Overall well constructed, and burned great. No runners or canoe, and it never required a touch up during entire smoke.
> 
> Im very happy with them overall. Im sure a few may be tossed into future pifs or trades.


how much was the bundle?


----------



## Pj201

I'm going have to pull trigger on them. Thanks


----------



## Trackmyer

huskers said:


> how much was the bundle?


Im from NY, and purchased from a B&M, so take that into consideration. But I paid $159.00 with my frequent buyer and box discount.


----------



## Trackmyer

Pj201 said:


> I'm going have to pull trigger on them. Thanks


I posted three photos of the stick a couple days ago, unwrapped.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-744.html#post4036457

Page 744


----------



## Whiskey




----------



## huskers

Whiskey said:


>


What are these?


----------



## Jcapz

Wanted to stock up my humidor more so I purchased a 92+ rated bundle from CI. Came with Sancho Panza Glorioso, La Aroma de Cuba Robusto, La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso, Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, Alec Bradley Family Blend, Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto, Cohiba Churchill, CAO L'Anniversaire Robusto, Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo, H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Churchill. Can't wait to try them all.


----------



## Jcapz

I just received a RoMa Craft Sampler and so far have tried the Cromagnon. Can't wait to try the Aquitaine and the intemperance.


----------



## Whiskey

huskers said:


> What are these?


The 4 on the left are Roma Craft Intemperance, the next one is a Roma Craft Cromagnon, then a Roma Craft Aquitaine I believe, then the one on the far right is an Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra(never had this one before).


----------



## jp1979

Whiskey said:


> The 4 on the left are Roma Craft Intemperance, the next one is a Roma Craft Cromagnon, then a Roma Craft Aquitaine I believe, then the one on the far right is an Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra(never had this one before).


It will say what they are in raised letters on the band. I think the 2 black bands are both CroMagnons. I could be wrong though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Whiskey said:


>


Ohhh Yeahhhhh, some of my favorites!


----------



## Whiskey

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ohhh Yeahhhhh, some of my favorites!


How is the Chupa Cabra? The guy at the shop said it was a fairly strong cigar.


----------



## Whiskey

jp1979 said:


> It will say what they are in raised letters on the band. I think the 2 black bands are both CroMagnons. I could be wrong though.


Yes you are correct, the other was a Cromagnon as well.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Whiskey said:


> How is the Chupa Cabra? The guy at the shop said it was a fairly strong cigar.


"SOME" of my favorites. I've had all those RoMa's, but never had the pleasure/displeasure of the Chupa Cabra. I have also heard that they are not for wussy Puffers like myself.


----------



## jp1979

Whiskey said:


> Yes you are correct, the other was a Cromagnon as well.


Im a CT broadleaf fan boy, but I liked the Aquitaine better. The BA is awesome too. Still have a couple CroMag's left I need to revisit it soon and see if it was a fluke.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Supplementing my usual stash, and the few blind samplers purchased recently to make up the smokes going in my travel humidor for vacation. Purchased a few five packs from Holt's and a few smokes from a local B&M (Cigar Depot at Pantry One in Erial, NJ) to ensure I have enough for the BIL's, and any other BOTL that may join us. 

5 Padron Anniversary 1964 Exclusivo
5 Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto Tubo
3 San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto 
3 Flor de Las Antillas Toro
3 La Antiguedad Robusto
3 RP Decade Toro


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

After putting off my latest CBID order for about a month, I'm now the proud owner of:

Fiver Tatuaje Unicos
3 Cu-Avana Punisher Tubos

Scored a pipe too.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> curivari


good shopping!

which reserva did you pick up?


----------



## JustinThyme

Scored a box of Camacho Liberty 2013 and a box of My Father No2, one step closer to a full "King of the Wineadors".


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> good shopping!
> 
> which reserva did you pick up?


The Petit Cafe, I really like these things as a short smoke/nightcap.


----------



## MattyVan

Gurkha Trident Robusto - 5-Pack	1	$10.00	$10.00
1795479- Fall Angel Torpedo - 5-Pack	2	$16.00	$32.00
1794527- Torano Mega-Sampler IV - 20 Cigars	1	$40.00	$40.00
1794382- Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo (no tube) - 10 Cigars	1	$19.00	$19.00
1794341- Boveda 65% Seasoning Humi-Packet - One Packet	1	$3.00	$3.00
1793907- Xikar Butane Fuel - Refill Can (1 Can)	1	$3.00	$3.00
1793720- Bugatti CEO Triple-Flame Torch Lighter - Gun Metal	1	$16.00	$16.00
1793213- Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale - 5-Pack	1	$11.00	$11.00
1791416- Spectre by AJ Fernandez Toro (Single)	4	$4.00	$16.00
1791369- Don Pepin Garcia Invictos (robusto) (Single)	2	$4.00	$8.00
1791340- Graycliff Platinum Series 'PG' (robusto) (Single)	2	$2.00	$4.00
1791323- Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill (Single)	5	$3.00	$15.00
1791307- Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown Toro (Single)	3	$3.00	$9.00
1791274- Drew Estate Subculture
My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 (Single)	1	$4.00	$4.00
1791145- Carlos Torano Loyal Torpedo (Single)	2	$2.00	$4.00
1790826- Sons of Anarchy Cutter	1	$13.00	$13.00
1790803- Double-Edge Guillotine Cutter 2-Pack	1	$2.00	$2.00
1790774- Ave Maria Immaculata Belicoso - 5 Cigars	1	$16.00	$16.00
1790769- 601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro Tronco - 10 Cigars	1	$28.00	$28.00
1790585- Best of Nicaragua Sampler - 10 Cigars	5	$19.00	$95.00
1790579- Ashton Variety Sampler - Box of 5 Cigars	1	$37.00	$37.00


Shhh.... Don't tell my wife, I am going to have to come home early tomorrow to intercept and unload the package before she gets home.


----------



## jp1979

i give up.....


Tried to fix it so its easier to read..... Thats a lot of cigars, BTW


----------



## MattyVan

Yeah.... I may have a problem.

Is this the right place for the I spend too much on cigars support group?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

4 X Anejo 46 from 2010
1 X Anejo 48 from 2011

All for 50 bucks. Seems like a bargain to me!


----------



## johnnysidestreet

liga privada sampler

1 - Liga Privada UF-13 Dark
1 - Liga Privade Dirty Rat
1 - Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
1 - Undercrown Corona Viva!
1 - MUWAT 6 x 60


----------



## trekwars2000

At work in Wichita for the weekend. We found a B&M downtown and a Elogio was recommended. So I picked up a 6x42 (Corona Extra) Elogio LSV. Looking forward to getting to smoke it.


----------



## Whiskey

johnnysidestreet said:


> liga privada sampler
> 
> 1 - Liga Privada UF-13 Dark
> 1 - Liga Privade Dirty Rat
> 1 - Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
> 1 - Undercrown Corona Viva!
> 1 - MUWAT 6 x 60


Where did you find this sampler?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Whiskey said:


> Where did you find this sampler?


Did a quick Google search and this came up. 
Liga Privada Sampler - $61.95 : Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL


----------



## johnnysidestreet

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Did a quick Google search and this came up.


yep, that's the place, it was in stock 2 days ago...ive never tried/been able to find any of the more rare liga privada cigars, then found that which seemed like a great price, so i decided to hop on it.

(had to remove your link as i don't have 30 posts yet)


----------



## Makers_fiend

I think I scored a motherload yesterday...
4- Cain nub f 460's
5- CAO Gordo MX2's
1-Esteban Carreras Dias Anos toro
2- My Uzi Weighs a Ton robusto's
2- Natural Dirt torpedo's
1- Punch Rothschild
4- Punch Champion's
5- Sons of Anarchy Prospect's
30+ other cigars I didn't have time to add to My Humidor app thing
2- Xikar Hygrometers
2- double guillotine cutters
1- V cutter
and other misc stuff I can't remember of the top of my head


----------



## Aithos

I picked up 3 singles the other day at a B&M:

Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticut 
La Aroma de Cuba
Flor de las Antilles

Then last night I got 3 five packs on cbid:

Oliva Master Blends III Robusto
Ave Maria Immaculata Toro
Montecristo Classic Toro

The only bad part is the former cost half the latter, it's unfortunate singles in a B&M cost so much or I'd be a lot more likely to support the local business than buy online. I'm new to the hobby but 15 cigars for twice the price of 3 singles is a big difference and the 5 packs I bought aren't cheap cigars...


----------



## Pj201

1x Viaje Satori 2012 - Nirvana 6 x 50 / 5 Pack

1x Herederos de Robaina - Toro / 5 Pack

1x Guayacan Cigars Habano - Robusto 5 x 50 / 5 Pack

1x Project 7 by Noel Rojas - Toro 6 x 52 - 5 Pack
Ordered from cigar federation yesterday, now watching for the mail lady.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Apparently part of my delayed CBID order was backordered two days ago. I just got 2 Asylum Straight Jackets. These look pretty tasty.


----------



## Keeper01

I picked these up Friday after work at a local B&M.


----------



## Keeper01

I picked these up Friday after work at a local B&M.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I picked these up Friday after work at a local B&M.


I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE STOPPED IN THERE THE OTHER DAY!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE STOPPED IN THERE THE OTHER DAY!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


She was going through the humidor filling "the box" when I went in, so I was able to snag the good stuff!:mrgreen:


----------



## Laynard

Plus some Felix Assouline cigars...sorry, no pic. You'll have to take my word for it.

And more sticks coming in the mail this week! The buying freeze has ended...only to begin again.


----------



## Pj201

I bought that collection and it's awesome. Burned 3 so far, love them. Well done mate.


----------



## Passprotection

Laynard said:


> Plus some Felix Assouline cigars...sorry, no pic. You'll have to take my word for it.
> 
> And more sticks coming in the mail this week! The buying freeze has ended...only to begin again.


I'm trying my damnedest not to buy a box of these... (Self implemented spending freeze) and you're not helping!!


----------



## Trackmyer

Laynard said:


> Plus some Felix Assouline cigars...sorry, no pic. You'll have to take my word for it.
> 
> And more sticks coming in the mail this week! The buying freeze has ended...only to begin again.


Dang it.....I resisted the purchase when the B&M guy shown me the box when they arrived. But now that I see how they look inside the box....resistance is failing.......I think their gone now too.. That Triunfador forth from the right is the one they put in "The Old Man and the C" coffin set back in 2011..dang it.....must....find.....lancero's......


----------



## Laynard

Passprotection said:


> I'm trying my damnedest not to buy a box of these... (Self implemented spending freeze) and you're not helping!!





Trackmyer said:


> Dang it.....I resisted the purchase when the B&M guy shown me the box when they arrived. But now that I see how they look inside the box....resistance is failing.......I think their gone now too.. That Triunfador forth from the right is the one they put in "The Old Man and the C" coffin set back in 2011..dang it.....must....find.....lancero's......


Hehehe. I should ask Pete for commission.


----------



## Passprotection

Trackmyer said:


> Dang it.....I resisted the purchase when the B&M guy shown me the box when they arrived. But now that I see how they look inside the box....resistance is failing.......I think their gone now too.. That Triunfador forth from the right is the one they put in "The Old Man and the C" coffin set back in 2011..dang it.....must....find.....lancero's......


Pm sent. But you have to buy me a box


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> I'm trying my damnedest not to buy a box of these... (Self implemented spending freeze) and you're not helping!!





Trackmyer said:


> Dang it.....I resisted the purchase when the B&M guy shown me the box when they arrived. But now that I see how they look inside the box....resistance is failing.......I think their gone now too.. That Triunfador forth from the right is the one they put in "The Old Man and the C" coffin set back in 2011..dang it.....must....find.....lancero's......


Tatuaje Lancero Sampler | TQC

Not sure if stock is still up to date.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> Tatuaje Lancero Sampler | TQC
> 
> Not sure if stock is still up to date.


Thanks, forgot about them. Their actually pretty good about keeping their site updated - at least they were a year and a half or so ago when all LP's were hard to find. BTW, how was the beer?


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> Thanks, forgot about them. Their actually pretty good about keeping their site updated - at least they were a year and a half or so ago when all LP's were hard to find. BTW, how was the beer?


They are great peeps. They were generous enough to let me get a bundle of the UF4s even though I didnt attend the event back at Halloween.

Also, haven't tried one yet. I'm too busy working out every single day trying to get in shape for when I fly home back to TN. Don't tell anyone there, but I'm gonna be busy chasing tail for a week. haha. I missed being single.

I work roughly 9-5 and work out 7-830 or 9. By then I'm beat so I don't get time to smoke or drink much during the week.


----------



## Whiskey

Grabbed these at the B&M. They were limiting purchases of the #9 , T52 and UF-13 or I would have gotten more.


----------



## cakeanddottle

today's UPS delivery. This will likely be the best single day haul I'll ever have.


----------



## Pj201

Omg what a nice score. My mouth is watering just looking at them boxes, mmm.


----------



## Trackmyer

ejewell said:


> Tatuaje Lancero Sampler | TQC
> 
> Not sure if stock is still up to date.


They do still have them. Pass sent me a link to an online retailer as well. But this one had them for about 6 bucks less. So I bought two. One to smoke and one to keep. At least thats what im telling myself.


----------



## erosing

BNB let me stock up on some Padrons and some Diamond Crown Maximus, looking forward to sampling those.

2 weeks ago's haul from Cbid came out if the freezer the other day as well. 
20 GH v2002
15 MOW Seconds - Corona
Nub Tubo sampler
EST 1844 - no.50 extra
Papas Fritas Tin - not pictured


----------



## Pj201

Trackmyer said:


> They do still have them. Pass sent me a link to an online retailer as well. But this one had them for about 6 bucks less. So I bought two. One to smoke and one to keep. At least thats what im telling myself.


That brother will be hard to do. With only one of each, and all such fine smokes. It will be hard to hold onto. Enjoy brother


----------



## mattw

I picked a few of these up at my LCS. Don Sixto Plesencia


----------



## Pj201

Ok I give, what is it, why do I want to have it?


----------



## Cardinal

Old faithful. Still love these -


----------



## Cardinal

cakeanddottle said:


> today's UPS delivery. This will likely be the best single day haul I'll ever have.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Heh there is the ego stroke I was waiting for
I have a box of Curivari Cafe Noir in tomorrow's mail to complete this week's set


----------



## Clark82

I'm still relatively new to this but I did make my first online purchase from C-Bid and ordered a half box of Black Crown Son's of Anarchy Toro's. I know it's merchandising stick but the reviews I found were promising, I will let you all know what I come up with when they arrive. Also picked up 4 Cheyenne Master Blend's yesterday (I don't have pic privileges yet), I have to say for a cheap stick they are very pleasing... I'm going to try to do my first review on them soon.


----------



## Cardinal

cakeanddottle said:


> Heh there is the ego stroke I was waiting for
> I have a box of Curivari Cafe Noir in tomorrow's mail to complete this week's set


Haha I'm working with you here.

Those Cruzados really are awesome. Those alone would have netted a 'hell yeah' from me, so the rest is just taking it to the next level.


----------



## Pj201

Cardinal said:


> Old faithful. Still love these -


This stick is always a winner. Enjoy mate!


----------



## ga_stogies

Here is my latest haul that arrived yesterday

View attachment 86913


Romeo Y Julieta House of Montague
Rocky Xtreme Sumatra
Torano Signature


----------



## Pj201

ga_stogies said:


> Here is my latest haul that arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 86913
> 
> 
> Romeo Y Julieta House of Montague
> Rocky Xtreme Sumatra
> Torano Signature


Boy I'd love to hear about that extreme Sumatra. Just love the edge Sumatra.


----------



## Mr.Nose

First box purchase 
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Reserva


----------



## ga_stogies

Pj201 said:


> Boy I'd love to hear about that extreme Sumatra. Just love the edge Sumatra.


I will be sure to write something up when they have their recovery time lol


----------



## streetz166

Mailman dropped these beauties off to me today. I've only had a Davidoff Nicaragua so all these are new to me.

1 Davidoff 9 Cigar Assortment
1 Padron 8 Cigar Sampler
1 Nub 10 Cigar Sampler


----------



## Pj201

Mr.Nose said:


> View attachment 49945
> 
> First box purchase
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Reserva


Well done mate for a first box. Well done.


----------



## Mr.Nose

Pj201 said:


> Well done mate for a first box. Well done.


Thanks. To me these are the ultimate Tats, and short of Padron FR, probably the ultimate NC's as well. I know there are plenty of limited Tats that are way more lauded, specifically the black CG, but even that one does not fully exemplify the greatness of Tatuaje.


----------



## Aithos

Picked up a couple singles at a local B&M to try them out before jumping in to a 5 pack or more...


----------



## Trackmyer

ejewell said:


> Tatuaje Lancero Sampler | TQC
> 
> Not sure if stock is still up to date.


WOOOHOO, my 2 boxes arrived today, and best part, they brought friends to the party. I love friends, especially the free sort. Very nice of these folks to throw in a couple sticks at no charge. Very nice little surprise.
Thanks Erik for the great lead.






Oh their so very sexy....very very


----------



## Aithos

I'm new so this isn't surprising, but I've never heard of Tatuaje, are they hard to find? Also, is it just me or do those look to be like 10" long from the pictures, lol.


----------



## Pj201

Trackmyer said:


> WOOOHOO, my 2 boxes arrived today, and best part, they brought friends to the party. I love friends, especially the free sort. Very nice of these folks to throw in a couple sticks at no charge. Very nice little surprise.
> Thanks Erik for the great lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh their so very sexy....very very


Very sexy, so much so I'm going burn one tonight. Nice score mate.


----------



## ejewell

Aithos said:


> I'm new so this isn't surprising, but I've never heard of Tatuaje, are they hard to find? Also, is it just me or do those look to be like 10" long from the pictures, lol.


Tat is a pretty well known, but boutique, brand. Pete Johnson has a pretty good following similar to what you might find from Drew Estate junkies (being one formerly I would understand).

A lot of Tatuaje is easy to find, but if you're going after anything limited of course the circumstances change. This lancero sampler is really nice now and also available, but IMHO I foresee them selling out and in a year or two there being 20-30% markup on a box on here or other forums. It is just the way of things.

Lastly, they do look pretty long, almost "A" size, but they are only 7.5 inches.

Haha. ONLY 7.5, wish I could say that to my gf. :rofl:


----------



## Pj201

New from oliva, latitude zero made from top 1% of their leaf. Great box too with cedar trays divided for each stick.
I can't get picture to display right...meh


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

ejewell said:


> Haha. ONLY 7.5, wish I could say that to my gf. :rofl:


She heard it from me last night. LMAO!!!


----------



## ejewell

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> She heard it from me last night. LMAO!!!


Yeah we laughed ab it this morning. She held up a roll of dimes and said

"And then he said this was 8 inches" 

You're lucky I'm gonna be in TN for the next herf! Lol


----------



## llappen

My latest box was a special of Black Abyss Hydras. Nothing special, but a great everyday smoke.


----------



## Drez_

Haven't been buying much lately, unless I see a great deal pop up here or there. Picked up a 5er of Nica Rustica for under $5 a stick from CBid Freefall just an hour or so ago. Hit the B&M here and there, got a handful of Petite Tats, Room 101 Payback - Enjoyed the first I had and hope the second lives up to it, might be worth grabbing a bigger amount if so.


----------



## sullen

what are these 'pepin 2005's?



Trackmyer said:


>


----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


> what are these 'pepin 2005's?


I'm not quite sure. The folks I ordered the Tats threw them in for free. I didn't expect extra stuff, didn't know they would be in the package.


----------



## TCBSmokes

10 FDLA's, 6 Padron Palmas (5 nats./1 maduro). And one is missing because I'm smoking it. T.
View attachment 86945


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just a little B&M pickup.


----------



## Cardinal

Probably my last purchase for a while aside from the occasional B&M visit for singles -


----------



## Pj201

Cardinal said:


> Probably my last purchase for a while aside from the occasional B&M visit for singles -


That king is dead is a nice burn. I like even better the long live the king. Nice score brother,enjoy


----------



## AuTechCoM

Trapezoid of Nica Rustica and a cab of Tatuaje PCR


After a fun game of Tetris I discovered some more room in humi #2


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 x Herrera Esteli Lonsdale from my local B&M, along with a Gurkha Red Witch hitchhiker.


----------



## rcruz1211

Palo Prieto box of gordos, fivers of La Herencia Cubana Core, and a Alec Bradley Sampler.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


>


Very respectable lineup. The Joya Antano looks like a twin with the Dark Corojo Antano's.

Are the flavor profiles similar? Ive had the Dark Corojo but not the Joya yet.


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


>


Yeah...you don't mess around. Very nice.


----------



## sullen

Trackmyer said:


> Are the flavor profiles similar?


not at all, milder in body and strength but just as flavorful, 
i would say it's as good, preference would only be based on mood.


----------



## brimy623

Diesel HOD Toros


----------



## Passprotection

From smallbatchcigars:


----------



## jp1979

Passprotection said:


> From smallbatchcigars:


Long Live The King Lanceros are my favorite Caldwell Cigar! Enjoy!


----------



## Passprotection

jp1979 said:


> Long Live The King Lanceros are my favorite Caldwell Cigar! Enjoy!


Great to hear! They look and smell great. And the band looks awesome in person.


----------



## jp1979

Passprotection said:


> Great to hear! They look and smell great. And the band looks awesome in person.


I went to a Caldwell event about a month ago... The Eastern Standard isn't half bad either. I did not like the King is Dead, in all fairness, I tried the torpedo, I am going to try it in a different size.


----------



## Aithos

Picked up a few more singles, a couple new and a couple to round out some sampler/PIF packages in the next week since I need to stay away from the online sites for a bit


----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


> not at all, milder in body and strength but just as flavorful,
> i would say it's as good, preference would only be based on mood.


Excellent, must put this on my list of things to get.

Today these arrived...I really enjoyed the one I had the other week, and got a hell of a deal on cbid for this box.


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


>


Very nice. Local or online?

The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying a few Opus X's (They are the last major - non Cuban - cigar I have yet to smoke/ or own)....and was wondering where I could get some without getting my head kicked in.


----------



## Pj201

Trackmyer said:


> Excellent, must put this on my list of things to get.
> 
> Today these arrived...I really enjoyed the one I had the other week, and got a hell of a deal on cbid for this box.


I'm jealous. This stick is on my purchase list for this month. Sam is a genius and artist. Enjoy brother


----------



## sullen

Kasanova King said:


> The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying a few Opus X's (They are the last major - non Cuban - cigar I have yet to smoke/ or own)....and was wondering where I could get some without getting my head kicked in.


youll get your head kicked in basically anywhere online when buying opus.
very few retailers have them anywhere near msrp.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Kasanova King said:


> Very nice. Local or online?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying a few Opus X's (They are the last major - non Cuban - cigar I have yet to smoke/ or own)....and was wondering where I could get some without getting my head kicked in.


I would suggest posting in the WTB section. That has worked out very nicely for me when it comes to Opus


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


> youll get your head kicked in basically anywhere online when buying opus.
> very few retailers have them anywhere near msrp.


That's what I figured but it never hurts to ask. I heard there's a time of the year when they're "in season", making them more available? Any truth to this?



AuTechCoM said:


> I would suggest posting in the WTB section. That has worked out very nicely for me when it comes to Opus


Sounds like an idea. Probably will do that within the next few weeks.


----------



## sullen

Kasanova King said:


> That's what I figured but it never hurts to ask. I heard there's a time of the year when they're "in season", making them more available? Any truth to this?


yeah, around june and november they get released, price gouging lessens with the supply/demand.


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


> yeah, around june and november they get released, price gouging lessens with the supply/demand.


Good to know. I can probably hold off until November. Thanks!


----------



## brimy623

Another Shemp Special of HTF/Limited...


----------



## Chad202

Pj201 said:


> I'm jealous. This stick is on my purchase list for this month. Sam is a genius and artist. Enjoy brother


I finally got my hands on a Luchador last night and was super surprised that it lives up to all the hype ive heard about it. It has a kick that's indescribable and burns like a champ...low and slow.


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> Another Shemp Special of HTF/Limited...


thats a hell of a handsome sticker!


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> thats a hell of a handsome sticker!


Sure is!

1st on my wineador! Thx.


----------



## Cocker_dude

My local B&M has improved is selection


----------



## Passprotection

Cocker_dude said:


> My local B&M has improved is selection


I'd say!


----------



## llappen




----------



## burn-slow

Don Carlos 30th Anni Sampler, these were released in 2005 I believe. I went ahead and tore the shrink wrap off just to check them out and they are in great condition although the humidipack was hard except for one very small portion of it. Not bad for 9 years in the shrink wrap with a humidipack.


----------



## sullen

my father ct has shipped!
get them before they're gone if you don't want to wait...
it was like 3 weeks between la antiguedad's first and second shipments.

have been on a mild/med/ct kick lately, looking foward to these..
picked up a 5 of the coronas, which are basically toros @ 6x48.


----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


> my father ct has shipped!
> get them before they're gone if you don't want to wait...
> it was like 3 weeks between la antiguedad's first and second shipments.
> 
> have been on a mild/med/ct kick lately, looking foward to these..
> picked up a 5 of the coronas, which are basically toros @ 6x48.


Damn you Sullen.....:nono:

I went looking at the different cigar sites trying to find one with them in stock, then remembered you use Atlantic. Within five minutes my cart was up to $294. After I finally realized what was happening...I cursed you for turning me on to such a good priced web retailer, and deleted the cart. Got within a few clicks of droppin the hammer, but thankfully I hadn't started sippin my scotch yet, or it could've gotten outta control.

Sooo many good sticks, at such good prices that place could be as addicting as Cbid. I had to take a break from it..
Great tip though, and if I hadn't already picked up so many new things I wouldnt have hesitated.

Will have to see how it goes in a couple weeks, and I'll visit it again.ray2:


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


> my father ct has shipped!
> get them before they're gone if you don't want to wait...
> it was like 3 weeks between la antiguedad's first and second shipments.
> 
> have been on a mild/med/ct kick lately, looking foward to these..
> picked up a 5 of the coronas, which are basically toros @ 6x48.


I'm gonna be curious how those compare with the EP Carrillo New Wave. That is my standard against which all CT wrappers are compared at the moment.


----------



## sullen

Cocker_dude said:


> I'm gonna be curious how those compare with the EP Carrillo New Wave. That is my standard against which all CT wrappers are compared at the moment.


indeed, the new waves are killer.... should be interesting.... given what he did with the san cristobal elegancia, and these being *his*, my expectations are pretty high for these..


----------



## usafvet509

My big damn birthday order came in!! CAO's, LGCs, 5 Vegas' and EP Carrillo.E-Stunners! :smoke2: :biggrin:


----------



## Kasanova King

Hey BOTL...just thought that I would post this here since a lot of you are into (pretty much) most of these sticks....CI's AJ Fernandez Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler is about to be taken away...and they reduced the price of these 20 sticks to $39.95. Figured at least some of you would be interested...for $2 per stick, I think it's a sick deal....










1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Triple-A Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Hair of the Dog Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Unlimited (6" x 50)
1 - Established 1844 Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Nica Libre Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Pinnolaro Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Pueblo Dominicano Toro (6" x 50)
1 - S.L. Habano Toro (6" x 50)
1 - S.L. Maduro Toro (6" x 50) 
1 - S.L. Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)
1 - S.L. Oval Toro (6" x 50)
1 - S.L. Oval Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet T oro (6" x 50)

CI's Kitchen Sink Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Pj201

It's a nice set of cigars and price is right. I have bought it at least twice. Enjoy brother


----------



## Trackmyer

Kasanova King said:


> Hey BOTL...just thought that I would post this here since a lot of you are into (pretty much) most of these sticks....CI's AJ Fernandez Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler is about to be taken away...and they reduced the price of these 20 sticks to $39.95. Figured at least some of you would be interested...for $2 per stick, I think it's a sick deal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Triple-A Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Hair of the Dog Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Unlimited (6" x 50)
> 1 - Established 1844 Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Ruination Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Nica Libre Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Pinnolaro Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Pueblo Dominicano Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - S.L. Habano Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - S.L. Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - S.L. Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - S.L. Oval Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - S.L. Oval Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet T oro (6" x 50)
> 
> CI's Kitchen Sink Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


At my B&M you would pay more than that just for the S.L.'s.....nice pick up.


----------



## Kasanova King

Trackmyer said:


> At my B&M you would pay more than that just for the S.L.'s.....nice pick up.


Thanks brother, I appreciate it! You should go for it yourself....never hurts to have inventory....


----------



## Laptime61

Just a couple sticks from my local B&M


----------



## Myrddwn

Box of VS Vintage Select Box pressed for everyday, two 5ers of my absolute favorite Carlos Torano 50 Year Exodus, and two 5ers of La Herancia La Cubana CORE.


----------



## DbeatDano

A Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto, a BH Mighty Mighty Natural, BH Maduro Robusto, and an AF Special churchill from the local shop around here. Luckily when I moved, I moved half a mile from a quality B&M. Just trying a little bit of everything.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Antiguedad and Curivari Cafe Noir.


----------



## Merovius

Reload



Caldwell Murcias



La Antiguedad Robusto
Mag R 54
Le Petit
2
LFD DL Chisel Mad
Esteli Short Corona Gorda
9 Robusto



Padilla Reserva Maduro Corona
Satori '14 Nirvana & Arya
Cache Round & Box Pressed



Avion 12s, 13
Bone Crusher
Petit Cazadores
Verocu



1926 No. 9 Maduro, No. 1
Londres Maduro
San Lotano Oval, Maduro
8-5-8 SGs
Preferidos CT, Ecuador
Timeless Especial
Mag R 44s



Rothchildes, Gigantes
7th Capa
Tat Black CG



LAT 46


----------



## jp1979

Merovius said:


> Reload
> 
> Caldwell Murcias
> 
> La Antiguedad Robusto
> Mag R 54
> Le Petit
> 2
> LFD DL Chisel Mad
> Esteli Short Corona Gorda
> 9 Robusto
> 
> Padilla Reserva Maduro Corona
> Satori '14 Nirvana & Arya
> Cache Round & Box Pressed
> 
> Avion 12s, 13
> Bone Crusher
> Petit Cazadores
> Verocu
> 
> 1926 No. 9 Maduro, No. 1
> Londres Maduro
> San Lotano Oval, Maduro
> 8-5-8 SGs
> Preferidos CT, Ecuador
> Timeless Especial
> Mag R 44s
> 
> Rothchildes, Gigantes
> 7th Capa
> Tat Black CG
> 
> LAT 46


You sir, know how to shop! Another nice purchase, and probably the best pics in this thread. Please share your thoughts on the Caldwells.


----------



## Pj201

Wow, just wow! :bowdown:


----------



## DustinFuente

Tatuaje Pudgy Monsters


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Reload
> 
> 
> 
> Caldwell Murcias
> 
> 
> 
> La Antiguedad Robusto
> Mag R 54
> Le Petit
> 2
> LFD DL Chisel Mad
> Esteli Short Corona Gorda
> 9 Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla Reserva Maduro Corona
> Satori '14 Nirvana & Arya
> Cache Round & Box Pressed
> 
> 
> 
> Avion 12s, 13
> Bone Crusher
> Petit Cazadores
> Verocu
> 
> 
> 
> 1926 No. 9 Maduro, No. 1
> Londres Maduro
> San Lotano Oval, Maduro
> 8-5-8 SGs
> Preferidos CT, Ecuador
> Timeless Especial
> Mag R 44s
> 
> 
> 
> Rothchildes, Gigantes
> 7th Capa
> Tat Black CG
> 
> 
> 
> LAT 46


You're one of my idols!!

I want to be like you when I grow up. :lol::lol:


----------



## brimy623

CI special!
10 cigars $35.


----------



## streetz166

brimy623 said:


> CI special!
> 10 cigars $35.


Can't beat that. I've heard great things about both sticks.


----------



## brimy623

streetz166 said:


> Can't beat that. I've heard great things about both sticks.


Yeah, I like the LADC and the LGC Serie R is a good stick too, I would have liked it even more if it was Serie Maduro!!!


----------



## Shemp75

Viaje Caches


----------



## Merovius

jp1979 said:


> You sir, know how to shop! Another nice purchase, and probably the best pics in this thread. Please share your thoughts on the Caldwells.





Pj201 said:


> Wow, just wow! :bowdown:





brimy623 said:


> You're one of my idols!!
> 
> I want to be like you when I grow up. :lol::lol:


lol thanks guys. Not sure if I should be proud about my stash or ashamed haha.

Not sure what went awry with the Viaje pic but here it is


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> lol thanks guys. Not sure if I should be proud about my stash or ashamed haha.
> 
> Not sure what went awry with the Viaje pic but here it is


Anything but ashamed!

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Pj201

I just got a fiver of those satori...going to burn one tonight during baseball.


----------



## sullen

Yeah, I hate to admit it, but I bought Camachos : ( Self pride is gone buying something with a band like that.
On the other hand.... the La Antiquedad box blows away the already impressive FdLA box, which was beautiful.
This is truly a work of art. Gorgeous!


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> Yeah, I hate to admit it, but I bought Camachos : ( Self pride is gone buying something with a band like that.
> On the other hand.... the La Antiquedad box blows away the already impressive FdLA box, which was beautiful.
> This is truly a work of art. Gorgeous!


You found me some Ecuadors!


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> You found me some Ecuadors!


Yeah finally


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> You found me some Ecuadors!


Check out here, offered $25 on the Robusto 5'er & they accepted. Maybe get it cheaper!


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> Yeah, I hate to admit it, but I bought Camachos : ( Self pride is gone buying something with a band like that.
> On the other hand.... the La Antiquedad box blows away the already impressive FdLA box, which was beautiful.
> This is truly a work of art. Gorgeous!


I really wanna know what you think about how they compare to the Darumas. I bought a single Ecuador a week or two ago myself but haven't had a chance to smoke it yet.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> lol thanks guys. Not sure if I should be proud about my stash or ashamed haha.


Deep shame.

Aaaaah hell no, who am I kidding? You are my hero too. Helluva nice haul!


----------



## llappen

Cardinal said:


> I really wanna know what you think about how they compare to the Darumas. I bought a single Ecuador a week or two ago myself but haven't had a chance to smoke it yet.


The equador IMO is a great smoke


----------



## jusphil85

Got a fiver of ep carrillo new wave stellas and 2 mf Connecticut robusto comming


----------



## Tgs679

Box of Tatuaje Noellas Reserva, can't have enough of these.


----------



## llappen

Tgs679 said:


> Box of Tatuaje Noellas Reserva, can't have enough of these.


Are they a good smoke? Haven't tried them. Was thinking about picking up some


----------



## Tgs679

llappen said:


> Are they a good smoke? Haven't tried them. Was thinking about picking up some


It's a must try.


----------



## Passprotection

Got em'


----------



## D307P

Passprotection said:


> Got em'


Those Las Calaveras Robustos are my #1 right now


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Passprotection said:


> Got em'


You should add the shot of the bands to the "Best Cigar Pic I Took" thread. Like the selective focus on the labels.


----------



## [email protected]

Picked up a fiver of 1926 no9 maduros for almost half price just now.


----------



## Passprotection

Yeah I can't wait to try one but gona set a few weeks first.


----------



## sullen

thanx @MrSmallBatch
these look great, even tho the bands are as gay as liberace


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> thanx @MrSmallBatch
> these look great, even tho the bands are as gay as liberace


Sweet!
Those Caldwells look appetizing! Have to get some to see what they're about.


----------



## Passprotection

MDSPHOTO said:


> You should add the shot of the bands to the "Best Cigar Pic I Took" thread. Like the selective focus on the labels.


iPhone camera that sucks. But thanks!


----------



## sullen

pure class. they look so good together.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Shemp75

Can you say "jizz"?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Trackmyer said:


>


Very nice, would love to see a review of this stick. I got a robusto sampler from them that I am dying to get into.


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> thanx @MrSmallBatch
> these look great, even tho the bands are as gay as liberace


Lol on the band. I love it but really who cares they are awesome smokes. Wish I could afford a box of them right now.


----------



## BigGregSI

Felt Like Spoiling myself


----------



## brimy623

BigGregSI said:


> Felt Like Spoiling myself
> View attachment 50102


Very nice!


----------



## brimy623

EPC Cardinal Maduro 52


----------



## Kasanova King

BigGregSI said:


> Felt Like Spoiling myself
> View attachment 50102


That's just a whole bunch of absolute ridiculousness. Very nice score.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> EPC Cardinal Maduro 52


nice! you are going to love the 52s.


----------



## sullen

Trackmyer said:


> morphine


Very nice!

Pm me if you wanna trade out a couple of those...


----------



## daleo8803

Hope this is in the right place. My first CI order came in. The ones at the bottom right are from a local B&M. Several Gurkha samplers, kitchen sink sampler, and 2004 sun grown 10pack.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A rare visit to a B&M yesterday netted me this lovely grouping. The shop had one box of Tat LE lanceros and Pudgy Monsters that they were selling as individuals so I grabbed the lance's I really wanted to try. Since I've heard mixed reviews on the monsters I let them be.


----------



## Pj201

Those lanceros are awesome smokes. I'd love a box of each one in that sampler.


----------



## Trackmyer

Today's arrival.....



Sooo yummy...


----------



## brimy623

Trackmyer said:


> Today's arrival.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo yummy...


Awesome smokes enjoy!


----------



## Trackmyer

brimy623 said:


> Awesome smokes enjoy!


Indeed, I like his EH Lancero just a tad more. But these are damn fine tasting IMHO.


----------



## Passprotection

For $75 shipped, couldn't resist.


----------



## daleo8803

Found a new B&M around 30min away. Finally found a hemming way short story, another A-Fuente with a green lable( can someone tell me which one it is please) , a under crown, and a LA Gloria Cubans series R. Never tried any of them. Going to let them sit and try them out. Can't wait to try the short story.

Dale









Can u see the pic? I cant


----------



## fattaman

Yes please!


----------



## egoo33

Just won a box of Pudgy Monsters on Halfwheel dreams do come true


----------



## MDSPHOTO

egoo33 said:


> Just won a box of Pudgy Monsters on Halfwheel dreams do come true


Way to go, congrats man!!!!


----------



## egoo33

Thanks I appreciate that, still can't believe it especially since the contest was one of the bigger ones, I have had great luck with their contests second one I have won, always post a comment on a contest never know if you'll win.


----------



## brimy623

I think I'm gonna burn one later!


----------



## daleo8803

I got a call this morning for a job offer that I took. To celebrate I went to the local B&M to get something special to try. Well this is what I ended up with! Lol hope the pic shows up.

Dale


----------



## Hubby

daleo8803 said:


> I got a call this morning for a job offer that I took. To celebrate I went to the local B&M to get something special to try. Well this is what I ended up with! Lol hope the pic shows up.
> 
> Dale
> 
> View attachment 50145


Congrats on the new job and on the purchases!!!


----------



## Hubby

egoo33 said:


> Just won a box of Pudgy Monsters on Halfwheel dreams do come true


You lucky dog!!!!! arty:


----------



## egoo33

Thanks good thing to down to Frank and Mummy everything else from my box is gone


----------



## Work4Play

Oh no... I'm in trouble. 

Just stopped by the local shop and ended up coming home with:

Fuente Opus X Destino al Siglo Lancero
Fuente Opus X Double Corona

Popped my Cherry and got my first Opus sticks.

The slippery slope has done slid, nothing left now but to hold on tight and enjoy the ride.

Also grabbed a Davidoff Lancero and a La Aroma de Cuba stick too.

Would post pictures but I am not allowed yet...


----------



## Whiskey

Stopped by the B&M on the way home and got lucky, then came home to my order from cbid. The bottom sticks on the first picture are from the Delicious Dozen Sampler on Cbid.



The top row of Drew Estate goodness. I will be going back tomorrow morning to see if they have any of the last three left(only 1 a day per on the Dirty Rat, UF-13, and Feral) Then of course the Papas Fritas.

(2) #9s , (2) T52s, (1) Dirty Rat, (1) UF-13, and (1) Feral


----------



## brimy623

Very nice p/u's from both sources.

Not crazy about the Red Dots, but the other 3 in the sampler are nice.


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


> Very nice p/u's from both sources.
> 
> Not crazy about the Red Dots, but the other 3 in the sampler are nice.


It's crazy how tastes differ. The Red Dots are the only sticks in that sampler that I like. :boink:


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> It's crazy how tastes differ.


So true!!

That's one of the great things with this hobby of ours.


----------



## Laynard

Stopped by a couple B&Ms today:



The Monte's are this week's club cigars from the B&M closest to my house.


----------



## MacWebDev

Brick House Maduro. Purchased as a single at the local B&M.

It was quite good... will be buying more at some point.


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> CI special!
> 10 cigars $35.


Nice score, Brian. I've only had the LADC's and like them. How do the LGC's compare strength-wise, etc.? Thanks. Tom.


----------



## iatrestman

Have bought a few things on cbid lately. 2 more 5 packs of my new favorite Headley Grange, and a 5er of Four Kicks for 19 dollars! I'm really excited about the Four Kicks because it seems to get as good of reviews as the Headley. Also got more of my hidden gems the Bahia Gold White labels, a Leccia Luchador, a few Toranos and a few Aves! Gotta stay away from the Devil!!!


----------



## KungFumeta

A couple of Rosalones 448 and a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño Machito. Sorry no pics till i get enough posts!

Some of those non-cuban Montecristos and Cohibas pique my interest, but they're really hard to get a hold of here in Spain.


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice score, Brian. I've only had the LADC's and like them. How do the LGC's compare strength-wise, etc.? Thanks. Tom.


The LGC are a first for me too.
These are the natural wrapper & I've had the Maduro.
The Maduro was a nice flavored, medium-full body/strength smoke that I enjoyed.
Thinking with the natural wrapper it will be a little milder. Hoping the flavors are there though!


----------



## thechasm442

Another b&m groupon order...cost me $0 shipped...ended up being pennies shy of $100.

Don Carlos #2 & Flor De Antillas Robusto


----------



## profanitypete

Ordered this morning:
Camacho Triple Maduro 5er
Camacho Corojo Maduro 5er
Room101 Master Edition One Lancero 5er
Room101 Master Edition Two Lancero 5er
Cain F Lancero boxes
And part of a box split of some others that cannot be named.


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> The LGC are a first for me too.
> These are the natural wrapper & I've had the Maduro.
> The Maduro was a nice flavored, medium-full body/strength smoke that I enjoyed.
> Thinking with the natural wrapper it will be a little milder. Hoping the flavors are there though!


OK. Sounds doable for me, then (too full and I can't handle it). Gonna have to give one a try. Thanks! T.


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> OK. Sounds doable for me, then (too full and I can't handle it). Gonna have to give one a try. Thanks! T.


theyre about the same strength tom, if you could do the ladc you'll be fine with the lgc. 
go for the maduro, think it burns better in that wrapper, but the naturals are good too.


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> OK. Sounds doable for me, then (too full and I can't handle it). Gonna have to give one a try. Thanks! T.


got that ten pak from CI catalog for $40, might want to check them out.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


>


I'm very jealous, nice pick-up.


----------



## CT Shade

2 fivers Illusione Rothchildes
Fiver MUMAT Baitfish
RoMa Craft Aquitaine Anthropology 6 Pack


----------



## Gordo1473

Went to a drew estates event with willie Herrera last night


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> theyre about the same strength tom, if you could do the ladc you'll be fine with the lgc.
> go for the maduro, think it burns better in that wrapper, but the naturals are good too.


OK, cool. Will give both a try. Thanks. T.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Picked up a 
My Father, Fathers Day sampler. 
I needed an ashtray and for $56 I figured why not.


----------



## Pj201

Heck we all love swag, good score.


----------



## Shemp75

Chuckys & Tiffs, Oh My!!


----------



## Kasanova King

Groupon me up, B N B Tobacco....










I will take over $100 worth of quality smokes for less than $50 any-day-of-the-week. Boom!

(and they threw in the Fuente box with humidifying packet at no additional cost.)

Very pleased with all my purchases from B N B so far. :thumb:


----------



## jp1979

Shemp75 said:


> Chuckys & Tiffs, Oh My!!


where did you get those?


----------



## Shemp75

from a brother (Botl) from another mother(site)

word has it that 1 of each may be included in the upcoming "Shemps lost his GAT damn mind" sampler sale


Stay tuned!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Grabbed a Monte Espada Ricasso, their first Nicaraguan... looking forward to trying it. Also grabbed a Diamond Crown Maximus No.5, H.Upmann The Banker, 2 SWAG SoBe VIP's (which are great IMO) and a Psycho Seven Robusto


----------



## DbeatDano

Purchased my first tatuajes today at the local B&M. A Tatuaje Miami, tatuaje havana VI, and 3 tatuaje petite cazadores reserva.


----------



## Pj201

Another brother finds Pete Johnson, enjoy mate!


----------



## Cocker_dude

Top row is my @Shemp75 FFOX sampler. Thanks Brother!
Bottom row is some stuff from my B&M trip yesterday.


----------



## sullen

Cocker_dude said:


> Bottom row


What's that between the Gigante and foundry?


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


> What's that between the Gigante and foundry?


It's another Foundry. It's the Hydrogen. I've never tried it.


----------



## TreySC

Picked up a few sticks at the B&M yesterday


----------



## egoo33

egoo33 said:


> Just won a box of Pudgy Monsters on Halfwheel dreams do come true


Major Thanks to @thegoldenmackid and @Brookswphoto and the whole Halfwheel Crew for an awesome contest


----------



## Old Smokey

egoo33 said:


> Major Thanks to @thegoldenmackid and @Brookswphoto and the whole Halfwheel Crew for an awesome contest


Congrats Eric, I am happy for ya!


----------



## Gordo1473

I won a shirt at a event the other night. Went to pick up said shirt. Cost me $100 when I saw a box of pudgy monsters. Damn free stuff


----------



## Cardinal

egoo33 said:


> Major Thanks to @thegoldenmackid and @Brookswphoto and the whole Halfwheel Crew for an awesome contest


That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## egoo33

@Cardinal and @Old Smokey thanks was not expecting to win, I thought I had a better chance at the Joya Red contest way less entries but halfwheel is awesome


----------



## Jcapz

Senorial and a Kentucky Fire Cured. Loved the Senorial such a complex flavored smoke. Haven't tried the KFC yet.


----------



## Work4Play

Just showed up in the mail!

Picture isn't showing up but it was a God of Fire sampler...


----------



## Jcapz

Also forgot to add I purchased an Opus X. Actually never tried one yet and a shop in Rochester NY had a box, so I'm letting it sit for a special occasion. Heard nothing but great things.


----------



## [email protected]

Local b&m pickup today......plus a kill bill I sacrificed there.

View attachment 87405


----------



## daleo8803

Found a nice B&M about 50 miles away. Found a pig and a few others that I couldn't find else where. Also found me a new cutter too.

Dale


----------



## Ribeater

5 jericho hill corona's and a power ranger


----------



## KungFumeta

A few cigars from the B&M... As I understand it, you don't get some of these vitolas in the States. What really bothers me is the variety of NCs you get over there, here its less than a dozen brands, and that's if you're at a really, REALLY well stocked tobacconist...

2- CAO la Traviata Luminoso
1- Macanudo Pirámides
1- La Aurora Seconds Nº4
1- Macanudo London Club Maduro

And a few mid-range CCs to restock and give a couple of them a second chance...


----------



## Rock31




----------



## MDSPHOTO

KungFumeta said:


> A few cigars from the B&M... As I understand it, you don't get some of these vitolas in the States. What really bothers me is the variety of NCs you get over there, here its less than a dozen brands, and that's if you're at a really, REALLY well stocked tobacconist...
> 
> 2- CAO la Traviata Luminoso
> 1- Macanudo Pirámides
> 1- La Aurora Seconds Nº4
> 1- Macanudo London Club Maduro
> 
> And a few mid-range CCs to restock and give a couple of them a second chance...


"The lack of variety of NCs?" Ya know what bothers everyone south of your border? The lack of ANY CC vitolas.


----------



## KungFumeta

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ya know what bothers everyone south of your border? The lack of ANY CC vitolas.


roughly 5000 miles west of my border rather, I'm Spanish!

I know i know it must be a REAL pain not to get any CCs in the States, but in exchange for that you get a much more deregulated market, online sales and a huge, huge variety that you just don't get in Europe. A lot of the best reviewed and best liked cigars on this and other sites just aren't imported to the old continent... And with no competition (since prices are fixed by the government and tobacco products can ONLY be bought at licensed and limited tobacconists they have very little incentive to bring anything other than the tried and tested brands that have been in the market for decades...
Believe me when I say that if you compare the number of top-shelf of NCs we don't get against the number of worthwhile CCs unavailable in the US, and you guys get better picks than us... But yeah I guess a CC is always a CC...

Sorry for the offtopic!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Rock31 said:


>


Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Laynard

I picked up a new hygro and 75% Boveda to calibrate it on CBid, so I had to get some sticks (naturally) to make the shipping worth it...



Bought a Natural Root (had one and really liked it, so wanted to try it again), Varina Farms Breakfast Blend (curiosity got me on this one - and the sausage wrapping), Padron Palmas (for when I get around to Padron reviews), Illusione hl Maduro (because, well, Illusiones are delicious and lanceros are awesome), Nat Sherman Pt. 5 Maduros (liked the Hondurans so I thought I'd give the Maddies a try), and then there are these two...


(Sorry the photo sucks.)

An Egg and a Puros Indios Gran Victoria. I saw these and just needed to have them, even if they suck. They're so unique! I'm sure most are familiar with the Egg, but that Puros Indios is a 10"x60 behemoth!


----------



## cakeanddottle

5er Cabaiguan Guapos Maduro 
5er Illusione 4/2g Slam
10er Cabaiguan Petite Cabaiguan
10er La Antiguedad corona grande
assorted Casa Fernandez, Curivari, Alec Bradley, Los Hermanos, Kristoff and Aging Room singles

just a little restock material for the desktop


----------



## daleo8803

Picked up a few more from local B&M. Nothing special all r under $5.50 but the coffin.


----------



## Calikind

Some great additions from fellow brothers Ian and Sean.


----------



## Kasanova King

A very special thanks to Shemp75 for making this happen....A++++ trader! I highly recommend!


----------



## Trackmyer

Laynard said:


> that Puros Indios is a 10"x60 behemoth!


 :lolat:10x60?

I feel sorry for your palate, that sounds like a loooooong smoke.


----------



## Dr_Monkey

Calikind said:


> Some great additions from fellow brothers Ian and Sean.


I was just reading on some Facebook cigar groups how amazing those GWAR cigars are and hard to find. Have you tried them yet? Not sure if it was just a marketing gimmick to create a buzz about them or the real deal.


----------



## Laynard

Trackmyer said:


> :lolat:10x60?
> 
> I feel sorry for your palate, that sounds like a loooooong smoke.


Yeah, I got it because it is so unique. I guess it's more of a collection piece. I don't know if/when I'll have four hours to smoke it.


----------



## Trackmyer

Laynard said:


> Yeah, I got it because it is so unique. I guess it's more of a collection piece. I don't know if/when I'll have four hours to smoke it.


Even if you didnt end up smoking it, it sure is a great conversation starter and is a neat addition to a collection.


----------



## beltjones

I feel like this thread costs me a lot of money. Shame on you guys.


----------



## Calikind

Dr_Monkey said:


> I was just reading on some Facebook cigar groups how amazing those GWAR cigars are and hard to find. Have you tried them yet? Not sure if it was just a marketing gimmick to create a buzz about them or the real deal.


No i will let them rest for awhile. I've heard great things about them so am excited to try. Pete Johnson is responsible so don't think its a gimmick. Big thanks for Ian for these.


----------



## KungFumeta

Amongst others for another thread

A VegaFina Nicaragua Robusto









I've never been a fan of the brand but the nicaragua line got great reviews here in Spain and its very reasonably priced for the sizes. Can't wait to try it, the month or so of resting is going to be tough!


----------



## Shemp75

These


And These



Oh and a Holy Grail stick i been jizzing for



and these too



wanted to try these too



and forgot these


----------



## [email protected]

@Shemp75 ok so what are all these, except CiGWARS


----------



## Shemp75

[email protected] said:


> @Shemp75 ok so what are all these, except CiGWARS


more Caches ( even the special square pressed one)
Vaije Secret Sauce (Special event only) Realease
The new LFD 1994 (94 rating)
Epoca (it was NAt Shermans very first release.Way back but they re-released the line now)
and the new Jericho Hills


----------



## Tgs679

No. 46


----------



## imported_mark_j

Tgs679 said:


> No. 46


Damn those are beautiful. I've been waiting on Tampa Sweethearts to put them back on their website, since they sell for MSRP. I've still never tried one :frown: Nice purchase.


----------



## Hubby

2 Boxes Pudgy Monsters
2 (3) Packs CAO BottleRockets
10 Kristoff Maduro Ligero


----------



## atbat82

Went into an out of town B&M today (I'm travelling) and picked up a number of sticks I've been looking for - 4 Liga Privada #9s , a Liga Privada T-52s, a MUWAT KFC (which I already smoked), a L'Atelier Selection Spéciale 38 special (which I smoked earlier), a Jericho Hill, an Aging Room F55, and a Tatuaje Brown Label. Way more than I planned on spending, but local B&M doesn't carry any of these.

Of course, I then had to pick a herf-a-dor to get them all home safely.


----------



## ccie6011

262 Paradigm Lancero


----------



## Gordo1473

This week I've picked up:

4 Rothschild
2 tattoo piramide 
2 MUWAT 
1 2013 liberty 

Then went out of town and found and bought 2 2014 Comancho liberty. Smoked one and are real good smoke


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> This week I've picked up:
> 
> 4 Rothschild
> 2 tattoo piramide
> 2 MUWAT
> 1 2013 liberty
> 
> Then went out of town and found and bought 2 2014 Comancho liberty. Smoked one and are real good smoke


Nice haul Gordo! Ive get to get me some of those 2014s and any others I can find...


----------



## Gordo1473

A b&m in town still has 13 in stock. I love them . Best year in my opinion


----------



## AuTechCoM

I was luck enough to score these thanks to @[email protected]


----------



## irie

a few from my local b and m, scored on the mf n0.1 5 pack, box cello was super yellow i opened it up to discover to nicely aged sticks inside. Their inventory showed 5/11 delivery on em. Gotta love hidden treasures.










Order from famous smoke that just showed up.

Gonna be a good weekend


----------



## iatrestman

Just did the BnB Groupon deal again and got:

Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Belicoso 5 Pack	
Padron 1926 No. 2 Natural Single	
Padron 1926 No. 9 Maduro Single	
Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro Single	
Kristoff Sumatra Lancero Single	

All for forty dollars shipped.... o.0


----------



## Mikkrulz

Black Ops Maduro 5 pack
Sons Of Anarchy 5 pack
Ohana 5 pack

All on the way now.

I'm exctied about Ohanas. Brand new cigar release from a fellow BOTL at the Underground Cigar Shop in Ft. Worth. Ryan has put his heart, soul, and from what I hear, life's savings into starting this up. Hope they're great!!


----------



## egoo33

Fiver of LFD 1994 forgot the name of the size but it's the Toro, ordered Friday night and smallbatchcigars got it to my door this afternoon amazing.

Now this guy will be the deciding factor if I stick with Mexican San Andres or not


----------



## brimy623

Went to B&M looking to get a 5'er of Undercrown until I saw that they wanted $69.99 for 5 Corona Doble!!
Looking for Corona Viva or Robusto, they didn't have anymore & I can imagine how much they would ask for them.

Any way wound up getting Camacho Ecuador Robusto, Pinolero Figuardo & The Big Payback; 2X each


----------



## Jeff_2pra

I needed some extra cutters and lighters laying around so I got these two boxes for cheap on cbid.


----------



## daleo8803

I went by my local B&M today. Picked up a few new to me sticks I wanted to try and got 2 more AF Hemingway's, quickly becoming my favorite stick.


----------



## atbat82

egoo33 said:


> Fiver of LFD 1994 forgot the name of the size but it's the Toro, ordered Friday night and smallbatchcigars got it to my door this afternoon amazing.


So glad to hear that! I placed an order from them yesterday (same five pack and a couple other things). Hopefully I experience similar shipping times.


----------



## Tgs679

atbat82 said:


> So glad to hear that! I placed an order from them yesterday (same five pack and a couple other things). Hopefully I experience similar shipping times.


They will have them to you in no time. never had them take more than 2 business days


----------



## brimy623

Picked these at a local B&M.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Just pick up some regulars, my first box actually and some KFC's


----------



## BlueDevil07

brimy623 said:


> Picked these at a local B&M.


I hear the New World is really good. Let us know your thoughts after you try one!


----------



## brimy623

BlueDevil07 said:


> I hear the New World is really good. Let us know your thoughts after you try one!


Had one at the B&M. It's an excellent cigar!
Construction, flavor, room note, all on point.
Don't know what the walk-in rH was but the burn was dead on from start to finish.
Burned cool from foot to nub.
The flavor started as soon as I lit it.
Will get a 5'er or two, probably a box.


----------



## BlueDevil07

brimy623 said:


> Had one at the B&M. It's an excellent cigar!
> Construction, flavor, room note, all on point.
> Don't know what the walk-in rH was but the burn was dead on from start to finish.
> Burned cool from foot to nub.
> The flavor started as soon as I lit it.
> Will get a 5'er or two, probably a box.


Time to build another tupperdor. :yield:


----------



## brimy623

BlueDevil07 said:


> Time to build another tupperdor. :yield:


LOL
If I wasn't so confined for space I would go to a 28 btl wineador!


----------



## egoo33

atbat82 said:


> So glad to hear that! I placed an order from them yesterday (same five pack and a couple other things). Hopefully I experience similar shipping times.


They will get to you faster then any other vendor don't forget the promo code puff


----------



## atbat82

egoo33 said:


> They will get to you faster then any other vendor don't forget the promo code puff


That's great! I ordered a couple 5-packs (1 viaje cache and 1 LFD 1994). Tracking says they'll be here tomorrow. That's really quick! Time to finish the tupperdor!


----------



## DbeatDano

From the local B&M today


----------



## jp1979

1 Opus X BBMF Maduro


----------



## 2wycked

I just got the CI mild and mellow sampler in the mail today.


----------



## Calikind

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro from @szyzk


----------



## lewandowski

Went a little Cbid happy on some things I mostly haven't had yet. 175 cigars later 

El Mejor Churchill - 5-Pack 
Xikar HC Series Maduro Robusto - 5-Pack 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill - 5-Pack 
El Mejor Toro - 5-Pack 
La Perla Habana Rojo Toro - 5-Pack 
ACID Hunters Collector's Tin - 14 Cigar + Hat 
ACID Liquid 5-Pack
ACID Ltd. Def Sea 5-Pack
H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Churchill 5-Pack 
Xikar HC Series Criollo Robusto 5-Pack
La Perla Habana Perfecto Collection - 10 Cigars 
Gurkha Double Perfecto All-Star Sampler - 4 Cigars 
Gran Habano 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 
'Dominican Grab-Bag' Sampler - 10 Cigars 
ACID Blondie - (5) 10-Packs
ACID Krush Classics Tins - Maduro - Tin of 10 
ACID Krush Classics Tins - Connecticut - Tin of 10 
Gurkha Private Reserve Maduro Torpedo -- 3 Cigars 
Gurkha Double Perfecto All-Star Sampler - 4 Cigars


----------



## daleo8803

Good night! Lol I'm glad I haven't went onto cbid yet! Very nice set u have coming. ^^^^


----------



## ELLASU

Went on Cbid to get a couple Hygrometers for my wineador and a few glasses of Makers Mark later:

El Mejor Espresso 4.5x60 Gordo 5-pack
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Belicoso (Single) 
Torano Dominican Selection Gordo (Single) 
Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro No. 6 (Single) 
Graycliff Platinum Series 'PGX' (toro) (Single) 
Obsidian Double Perfecto (Single) 
Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (Single) 
Torano Hogshead Torpedo (Single) 
Est. 1844 Anejado No. 58 (Single) 
Bahia Gold White Label Robusto (Single) 
Obsidian White Noise Double Perfecto (Single) 
Xikar HC Series Maduro Grande (Single) 
5 Vegas Miami Robusto (Single) 
Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 3 (Single) 
Nub 358 Cameroon (Single) 
La Perla Habana WIDE Robusto (Single) 
Nica Libre Toro (Single) 
La Perla Habana Classic Toro (Single) 
Xikar HC Series Connecticut Robusto (Single) 
Romeo y Julieta Bully (Single) 
Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Robusto (Single) 
Blanco Liga Exclusiva De Familia Toro (Single) 
Gregorio Felipe II Cameroon Fat-Boy Extra 5-pack 
Felipe Dominicana Robusto 5-pack 
Zederkoff Square Hygrometer - Silver :thumb:Got em!!!!
Connoisseur's Plunger Gold (Single)
Gran Habano #3 HAB Grandioso-bdl 5-PACK 
Torano Dominico Robusto 5-PACK 
Gurkha Master Select XO SINGLE 
Varina Farms B-fast Blend Churchill SINGLE 
Gurkha Crest XO SINGLE
Diesel Unholy Cocktail SINGLE 
Estd. 1844 Anejado No. 60 SINGLE 
Jaime Garcia Reserva Esp Belicoso SINGLE 
Schizo 70x7 SINGLE 
Ave Maria Immaculata Gordo SINGLE 
Punch Bareknuckle Pita SINGLE 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Pet Robusto SINGLE 
Ave Maria Reconquista SINGLE COFFIN BOX 
Gran Habano Vintage '02 XO 5-PACK 
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona BOX OF 20

:tape: Don't tell :tape:


----------



## Reggie

Wow. Impressive purchase. 

It does, however, remind me to be very careful about mixing whisky and the devil's site


----------



## ELLASU

Reggie said:


> Wow. Impressive purchase.
> 
> It does, however, remind me to be very careful about mixing whisky and the devil's site


Yea I knew better...the good thing is they get delivered to the office so I can sneak them in.


----------



## Tgs679

Picked up 10 Tatuaje Reserva Regios. Can never have enough.


----------



## Old Smokey

A 3 ct. tin of Opus X Robustos. My B&M made me the Godfather offer.


----------



## Work4Play

No explanation necessary...

Ok, picture isn't showing yet so I got a box of Pudgy Monsters and a 10pk of Cain F Lanceros.


----------



## SmokinSpider

DE Nica Rustica x2
CAO Amazon Basin x2
AF King B's X2


----------



## DbeatDano

Man O' War Little Devils and Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul


----------



## brimy623




----------



## daleo8803

Pickup up a few from local B&Ms today.


----------



## Trackmyer

brimy623 said:


>


Mighty fine choices Brian, kudos.


----------



## brimy623

Trackmyer said:


> Mighty fine choices Brian, kudos.


Thank you!

Got a good deal on the Opus and have heard such good things that I couldn't pass.
And I really like RoMa Crafts stuff, so when I got notification that the Mode 5 perfectos were in stock I had to get some!


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Got a good deal on the Opus and have heard such good things that I couldn't pass.
> And I really like RoMa Crafts stuff, so when I got notification that the Mode 5 perfectos were in stock I had to get some!


+1 on the nice haul. The Opus X is a special cigar. You hear some negative feedback about it, but I think that's because people expect too much. It's still just a cigar. That said, it is one of the few cigars I crave, complex, big clouds of smoke, great construction, etc.


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> +1 on the nice haul. The Opus X is a special cigar. You hear some negative feedback about it, but I think that's because people expect too much. It's still just a cigar. That said, it is one of the few cigars I crave, complex, big clouds of smoke, great construction, etc.


The only complaints that I've heard about the opus x is the burn line & too much glue on the band. Otherwise I hear it's a phenomenal smoke.


----------



## Trackmyer

brimy623 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Got a good deal on the Opus and have heard such good things that I couldn't pass.
> And I really like RoMa Crafts stuff, so when I got notification that the Mode 5 perfectos were in stock I had to get some!


The Mode 5 Aquitaine is one of my current favorites. I like it a tad more than the CroMagnon.


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## [email protected]

The rest of someone's liga stash


----------



## ELLASU

Another + on the Opus Brian! Hope to pick up a couple soon.


----------



## maxwell62

Most recent purchases,tho six weeks ago. The first image is what I had left in humidor when I picked up three boxes which I hoped would take me thru Labor Day.Have 22 cigars to hand now,so time to restock again.









Since I'll be 80 years old on the sixth of September,having smoked cigars since I was 17 feel it's a little late to start buying cigars to age. Do wish I'd snagged and kept until now a few boxes of the La Luna De La Habana Coronas, one of the most enjoyable non c c cigars brands I've smoked.


----------



## Hubby

A great sampler from a fellow BOTL...


15 Mr.X


----------



## Cocker_dude

Hubby said:


> A great sampler from a fellow BOTL...
> 
> 
> 15 Mr.X


I was thinking about some Mr. X. Have you had them before?


----------



## Hubby

@Cocker_dude nope.. I haven't.. I saw them read the minimal description and said what the heck, and bought a bundle! LOL


----------



## brimy623

@Hubby
Never heard of Mr. X before. Where did you see them?!


----------



## Hubby

@brimy623 Cigar Federation...


----------



## indo-dave

the only ones i can get is non cuban haha..

- a box of wismilak robusto
- a box of dos hermanos robusto premium, 
- a box of dos hermanos robusto royal,

still in the mail - sultan robusto and sultan edmundo

boxes because im kinda low on stock of each


----------



## Shemp75

Hubby said:


> @Cocker_dude nope.. I haven't.. I saw them read the minimal description and said what the heck, and bought a bundle! LOL


Saw those and while i did buy a 5 pack of their last "Boutique" stick (Project 7, pretty good) but i will pass.I am giving up on buying anymore Larger sized Cigars for now.


----------



## jimmyv723

Most recent buys were a box each of Tatuaje Reserva Noellas and J21s, 20 MOW Puro Authenticos and a Tin of 30 Diesel Coronas.


----------



## Tgs679

10 Añejo No.46 on the way.


----------



## Pj201

Shemp75 said:


> Saw those and while i did buy a 5 pack of their last "Boutique" stick (Project 7, pretty good) but i will pass.I am giving up on buying anymore Larger sized Cigars for now.


I only burned 1 of the 7, it was a nice stick. Looking forward to the rest of the fiver. Haven't seen the x yet.


----------



## Hubby

Shemp75 said:


> Saw those and while i did buy a 5 pack of their last "Boutique" stick (Project 7, pretty good) but i will pass.I am giving up on buying anymore Larger sized Cigars for now.


I missed out on the project 7....


----------



## SmokinSpider

15 Diesel Unholy Cocktails


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Nice pickup today, restocking my Padron 1926 Serie No. 6's


----------



## daleo8803

Picked up a few from my B&M. Haven't heard of any of them before but I will give them a shot...


----------



## Ribeater

maduro short storys and a pudgy monster box !!


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Hubby

@brimy623 how are those decades???


----------



## brimy623

Hubby said:


> @brimy623 how are those decades???


The only RP that I "look" for!

Had only good experiences with them the few times I've bought them. A few minor burn issues, but I know that is because they were wet. However they still had very good flavor, a long creamy/chewy finish and I'm a sucker for room note and a long ash! LOL

If you can't tell I liked the ones I've smoked. And I just got a good win off of CA that brought them home <$4/stick.


----------



## Hubby

brimy623 said:


> The only RP that I "look" for!
> 
> Had only good experiences with them the few times I've bought them. A few minor burn issues, but I know that is because they were wet. However they still had very good flavor, a long creamy/chewy finish and I'm a sucker for room note and a long ash! LOL
> 
> If you can't tell I liked the ones I've smoked. And I just got a good win off of CA that brought them home <$4/stick.


Thanks brimy, might have to pick up a 5ver and try em out!


----------



## Whiskey

Stopped by a local shop today and picked up the below epicness . 2 limit on the "A's", Angel Shares, and Anejos or I would have gotten more.

(2)Fuente Fuente Opus X "A"

From Left to Right
(2)Quesada Octoberfest
(2)Chateau Fuente King B
(2)Fuente Short Story Maduro
(2)Fuente Short Story
(2)Opus X Angels Share
(2)Fuente Anejo 888(new size?, going off of what the guy told me)
(1)Tatuaje Tattoo 10 Miami
(1)Surrogates Satin Glove
(1)L'Atelier lancero
(2) Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## NemeKriss

Just ordered cao champion II sampler, acid collectors tin and a few padron and Arturo Fuente singles. Can't wait!


----------



## droy1958

Got in today:
10 5 Vegas cask strength.....I actually like these
10 AB Prensado robusto
10 R&Y Reserve Churchill
5 Partagas 1845 robusto
5 Genesis project
2 Nub maduro
2 LA Aroma De Cuba Mi Amir
2 LGC Wavells
2 Olivia G
2 Macanudo Maduro
2 JD Howard
1 AB Master Blend
1 Nub Camaroon
1 Room 101 Big Payback
1 Four Kicks robusto
1 AB Nico Puro
1 LGC robuso
And 5 Pardon Executives on order today....


----------



## Old Smokey

I just got back from my local B&M and freaked out.

12 Opus X Angel Share Robustos
3 Opux X "A" coffins
4 Room 101 Daruma Lanceros
And he gave me a Room 101 Payback

I bought all of the Opus he would let me buy as he only got 1 box of each.

This is a truly rare event for me locally and am still trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Whiskey

I just picked up two more of the Fuente Fuente Opus X "A" coffins, (2) more Opus X Angel Share robustos, and (2) Short Story Maduros from Elite this morning. They had two coffins left and most of a box of the Angel Shares left. No more Anejo 888s though


----------



## SWThomas

Waiting on my recently won cigarbid auction items.

5 pack of Ashton Aged Maduro #10 
Box of Padilla Miami Maduro Robusto
4 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion 2010 Toro
3 - AFR Gran Reserve Corojo Robusto


----------



## D307P

5 Leaf by Oscar Maduros
1 Island Jim
3 Curivari Privada Maduro
1 Jamie Garcia LTD 2012


----------



## SmokinSpider

Found a nice cigar shot a few towns over, didn't even now they existed. Picked up a few of "my want to try list"


----------



## SWThomas

Cbid auctions:

5er of Ashton Aged Maduro #10 
Box of 10 of Padilla Miami Maduro Robusto
4 PDR Seleccion 2010 Toro
3 AFR Gran Reserve Robusto


----------



## Merovius

Oro Fuerza, No. 9 Maduro, Angel's Anvil, Ultra No. 9, Willy Lee, 68 Maduro

http://s573.photobucket.com/user/Merovius19/media/Mobile Uploads/20140825_152247.jpg.html

Anejo 46



Magnum R 44, Fuente Fuente, Power Rangers



MOABs


----------



## SmokinSpider

Tyler are looking to adopt?
I am small, house broken and I will live in a corner in my own web of whatever room your humi is in.

So much AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## Old Smokey

SmokinSpider said:


> Tyler are looking to adopt?
> I am small, house broken and I will live in a corner in my own web of whatever room your humi is in.
> 
> So much AWESOMENESS!!!


I heard you pee on the floor and rub your own nose in it.ound:

But you are right, that is some awesomeness!


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> I just got back from my local B&M and freaked out.
> 
> 12 Opus X Angel Share Robustos
> 3 Opux X "A" coffins
> 4 Room 101 Daruma Lanceros
> And he gave me a Room 101 Payback
> 
> I bought all of the Opus he would let me buy as he only got 1 box of each.
> 
> This is a truly rare event for me locally and am still trying to wrap my head around it.


Very nice...


----------



## SmokinSpider

Old Smokey said:


> I heard you pee on the floor and rub your own nose in it.ound:
> 
> But you are right, that is some awesomeness!


LOL!! you promised you wouldn't tell. A spider will do some crazy things to get an Opus lol


----------



## KungFumeta

2x joya de nicaragua antaño 1970 robusto grande.
I'm a little worried because when I got back home I looked up a few reviews and it seems that those from before 2008 all rave about this cigar and the later ones are a lot more tepid, even negative...
Anyone have any input? Has the taste of this vitola gotten worse since it was introduced?


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Shaun

brimy623 said:


>


Extremely nice haul!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

I've really enjoyed the under crowns, so I finally went to the local BM and picked up a couple of LP#9. From what I have been told, these are a must try! I also want to get my hands on a ferel flying pig to see if they live up to their stature amoung all the reviews I have read. Now all I have to do is find somewhere that has them in stock!


----------



## cjm8481

I had a couple shipments come in the past few days:

10 5-pk Quesada 40th Anniversary Corona Clasica
1 box Quesada Oktoberfest Krone
1 box La Palina Mr. Sam Corona
1 box La Palina KB II
1 box La Palina KB
1 box Debonaire Sagita Petite
1 bundle of 27 Regius Lord Madsen Petit Lancero
1 Jar Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda
1 box Caldwell Cigars Eastern Standard Euro Express
1 box Caldwell Cigars Long Live The King The Heater
1 box Caldwell Cigars The King Is Dead Broken Sword

Those just about fully stocked my cabinet.


----------



## Whiskey

Local B&M owner hooked me up :dude::beerchug:


----------



## Merovius

SmokinSpider said:


> Tyler are looking to adopt?
> I am small, house broken and I will live in a corner in my own web of whatever room your humi is in.
> 
> So much AWESOMENESS!!!


With my wifes arachnophobia you wouldnt last long, sorry. Just looking out mane 



Old Smokey said:


> I heard you pee on the floor and rub your own nose in it.ound:
> 
> But you are right, that is some awesomeness!


lol, thanks.


----------



## Work4Play

Whiskey said:


> Local B&M owner hooked me up :dude::beerchug:


Nice score!!!


----------



## Tgs679

B&M stop the lasr two xXx


----------



## cakeanddottle

I would say what I got, but in case they aren't making them any more I am trying to buy them all up. So I got something and more on the way, but I can't tell you what it is.


----------



## Shemp75

Box of Litto Gomez Diez 2012 Cubanitos

http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/gajuju/media/P1060162_zps1d680c8e.jpg.html


----------



## SWThomas

Just scored a 5er of LP #9 and a box of 5 Vegas AAA from cbid.


----------



## beachbum

Another box of Oliva V double robusto. Starting to think these have become my new go-to cigar.


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> Box of Litto Gomez Diez 2012 Cubanitos
> 
> http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/gajuju/media/P1060162_zps1d680c8e.jpg.html


Sweet!
Let us know what you think when you burn one!


----------



## brimy623

Whiskey said:


> Local B&M owner hooked me up :dude::beerchug:


NICE!!
It would be interesting to know what the "pig" parejo does for the blend compared to say the Gordito or the corona viva.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Aging Room M356 x2
Flor de Oliva Maduro x2
Flor de Oliva x2

Top O'the page!


----------



## atbat82

Pudgy Monster Sampler
Nica Rustica 5er
Headley Grange Eminentes Box
MUWAT 7X60 5er
Est 1844 no.50 Box

And, the thing I'm REALLY excited about - A Box of Undercrown Flying Pigs!


----------



## sjcruiser36

I couldn't go crazy at Holt's like I wanted to, and with the recent samplers and purchases from here, and other sites, I'm well over my budget for the month. As I told the better half, the Fuente Event is only once a year!!! (lol, and the Padron event, and San Cristobal event, and Ashton event!!).




View attachment 87789


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

atbat82 said:


> Pudgy Monster Sampler
> Nica Rustica 5er
> Headley Grange Eminentes Box
> MUWAT 7X60 5er
> Est 1844 no.50 Box
> 
> And, the thing I'm REALLY excited about - A Box of Undercrown Flying Pigs!


A BOX OF FLYING PIGS?!?! I can't find anywhere that won't sell anything but singles with a 2 stick limit! Was it a B&M or online?


----------



## Whiskey

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> A BOX OF FLYING PIGS?!?! I can't find anywhere that won't sell anything but singles with a 2 stick limit! Was it a B&M or online?


I recently purchased a box as well(pics on previous page I think). I got mine from my local B&M.


----------



## fattaman

Some fivers.


----------



## D307P

Last Wednesday, picked up 2 boxes of Buenaventura BV500


----------



## D307P

Went to Holt's in center city Philly Friday for Fuente Mania. Went with my two friends from the local B&M lounge. The one guy goes every year and said prices were higher and less selection this year. No Angel Shares, no Forbidden X, no Opus Sharks. I passed on the $70 and $65 BBMFs

I picked up two boxes of Perfecxion X (my favorite size), did a box split of Power Rangers XXX with my one friend, and we did a three way box split of A Coffins. Also picked up some singles of No. 2s, Reserva D'Chateaus, a few more Perfecxion Xs, and Casa Fuentes. After purchases, we went up and hung out in the Ashton Cigar Lounge until we caught the Amtrak home.


----------



## sjcruiser36

D307P said:


> Went to Holt's in center city Philly Friday for Fuente Mania. Went with my two friends from the local B&M lounge. The one guy goes every year and said prices were higher and less selection this year. No Angel Shares, no Forbidden X, no Opus Sharks. I passed on the $70 and $65 BBMFs
> 
> I picked up two boxes of Perfecxion X (my favorite size), did a box split of Power Rangers XXX with my one friend, and we did a three way box split of A Coffins. Also picked up some singles of No. 2s, Reserva D'Chateaus, a few more Perfecxion Xs, and Casa Fuentes. After purchases, we went up and hung out in the Ashton Cigar Lounge until we caught the Amtrak home.


Great pick up!!! From my experience last year, and from a call to them on Wednesday, the Sharks are usually gone first thing in the morning at each location. They don't hold anything for when the event starts at 1:00. I'm working on a project that's going to give me some extra funds, so I may go back into Center City this weekend to see whats left, and to pick up some Christmas smoke for the B.I.L.'s.


----------



## D307P

sjcruiser36 said:


> Great pick up!!! From my experience last year, and from a call to them on Wednesday, the Sharks are usually gone first thing in the morning at each location. They don't hold anything for when the event starts at 1:00. I'm working on a project that's going to give me some extra funds, so I may go back into Center City this weekend to see whats left, and to pick up some Christmas smoke for the B.I.L.'s.


Puff was still down on Friday so I couldn't PM you with what time we got there. Would have been nice to meet you. Maybe next year


----------



## sjcruiser36

D307P said:


> Puff was still down on Friday so I couldn't PM you with what time we got there. Would have been nice to meet you. Maybe next year


Hopefully we can meet up at another event before the one next year!!!! It was almost a battle trying to get to the event at either location, but fortunately the better half changed her appointment time around. I was in the city around 8:00, and at Holt's by 8:15. there were only three people in line, so I walked up to McDonalds to grab something quick to eat, and read the paper. When I walked back down to Holt's at 8:55, there were only 6 people in line, but the guys noted that there's usually a mob at opening, and its hard to get a look at whats in the cases. The side of the case with the BBMF were where the majority of the crowd was, and some were trying to decide whether to put out that much money for one or not. One of the floor guys asked me if I knew what I wanted, and grabbed the items for me. I was in and out in less than 15 minutes. A Shark boxes were flying off the shelf (or floor from behind the counter), and the majority were going for singles, and they shelf was empty when I left, but I don't know if they restocked it after that or not.


----------



## drb124

Picked up some Oliva O Classic from Atlantic's old stock.



Some singles from a couple of semi local B&M's. I'm in a small town so the closest is about 15 mins away, but fortunately they are pretty good.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Just a little BnM purchase. The first three are new to me and I'm trying the LGC tonight, so far so good. T.
View attachment 87828


----------



## droy1958

Herrera Esteli Toro
AF Hemi Classic
LFD Ligero L500


----------



## cakeanddottle

qty 10 Illusione Ultra OP. 1


----------



## cakeanddottle

ok, unless a vendor I use gets the Fume D'Amours in I need to stop for a while

qty 1 Herrera Esteli Norteno toro
qty 2 Viaje Oro toro
qty 2 Viaje Collaboration toro


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Ya it had to happen. Picked this up at the "World Famous Cigar Bar" in Ft. Myers. :thumb:


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nice score Ken!


El Centurion X2
Reserve Especial x2
Cuban Classis x2
and 
A Chillin'Moose (because I liked the band)


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Ya it had to happen. Picked this up at the "World Famous Cigar Bar" in Ft. Myers. :thumb:


Nice pick-up there.


----------



## Gordo1473

this week i picked up 

2 boxes undercrown pigs
1 box jerico hills
2 singles of fuente 888


----------



## momo439

Got to love getting to your desk at work on a Friday morning and be greeted by this:


----------



## cakeanddottle

got one yesterday and two more this morning


----------



## piperdown

Great pickup Gents!!

I've taken a bit of a hiatus myself on buying for a while. Might have to dust off the ol credit card as there's some tasty cigars out there.


----------



## daleo8803

Very nice pickups! Its awesome to see how different ever ones tastes can be.


----------



## beltjones

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Ya it had to happen. Picked this up at the "World Famous Cigar Bar" in Ft. Myers. :thumb:


How much does that run?


----------



## beltjones

momo439 said:


> Got to love getting to your desk at work on a Friday morning and be greeted by this:


I'm a big fan of those Camacho Criollos. The Connecticut was bad, but that Criollo is great. Nice pick up!


----------



## fattaman

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Ya it had to happen. Picked this up at the "World Famous Cigar Bar" in Ft. Myers. :thumb:


I've never had a Padron but those look good enough to eat.


----------



## momo439

beltjones said:


> I'm a big fan of those Camacho Criollos. The Connecticut was bad, but that Criollo is great. Nice pick up!


Thanks! I'm lucky for finding those Criollos; a vendor added one as a freebee in an order and I really liked them. I also like that they're available in 10 count box; sometimes I get tired of something before the end of the 24-25 that's in the box


----------



## D307P

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Ya it had to happen. Picked this up at the "World Famous Cigar Bar" in Ft. Myers. :thumb:


Very nice. Is that a 10 count box?


----------



## momo439

SmokinSpider said:


> Nice score Ken!
> 
> 
> El Centurion X2
> Reserve Especial x2
> Cuban Classis x2
> and
> A Chillin'Moose (because I liked the band)


Yeah... I'm guilty of that too; buying something because I like the band or the tubos... I'm a sucker for tubos, it's like a little souvenir


----------



## Cool Breeze

Nothing too special for me.

I've been hearing a lot of bragging on the Nica Rusticas so I picked up a 5er on the devil site for $24.
Also grabbed a couple of Natural Pimp Sticks, a couple Natural Shorties and and a Monte by Montecristo.


----------



## [email protected]

Uc pigs and some ferals mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## copper0426

8 Camacho triple maduros and 2 diploma


----------



## Work4Play

D307P said:


> Went to Holt's in center city Philly Friday for Fuente Mania. Went with my two friends from the local B&M lounge. The one guy goes every year and said prices were higher and less selection this year. No Angel Shares, no Forbidden X, no Opus Sharks. I passed on the $70 and $65 BBMFs
> 
> I picked up two boxes of Perfecxion X (my favorite size), did a box split of Power Rangers XXX with my one friend, and we did a three way box split of A Coffins. Also picked up some singles of No. 2s, Reserva D'Chateaus, a few more Perfecxion Xs, and Casa Fuentes. After purchases, we went up and hung out in the Ashton Cigar Lounge until we caught the Amtrak home.


I'm still a newb but a couple of Brothers that went to Holt's were surprised to have an extra Destino al Siglo band 9 the A Coffins they bought there. They said there were no markings on it being a Destino but they all were when they opened em up...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

D307P said:


> Very nice. Is that a 10 count box?


Yea it's 10 count
@MDSPHOTO - Yea not bad, lucked into finding it randomly while down in Ft. Myers.. 
@beltjones - They run $250 + TX
@fattaman - haha! The wrapper on the maduros are very dark on these and match that with the extreme box pressing, they legitimately look like candy bars.


----------



## Auburnguy

I am still new, and not sure what I like. I bought some Bahia Gold White Labels and a box of Rocky Patel Decade Limita to shelf long term. Sorry, if these are considered low level sticks.


----------



## goatking

Box of Liga Privada Undercrown Pigs


----------



## Chad202

Auburnguy said:


> I am still new, and not sure what I like. I bought some Bahia Gold White Labels and a box of Rocky Patel Decade Limita to shelf long term. Sorry, if these are considered low level sticks.


Smoke what you like Brent! Dont apologize! Im a new smoker as well and LOVE the Bahia Maduro. (Red label). You'd be surprised how many cheaper sticks blow some of the expensive ones out of the water.


----------



## D307P

Chad202 said:


> Smoke what you like Brent! Dont apologize! Im a new smoker as well and LOVE the Bahia Maduro. (Red label). You'd be surprised how many cheaper sticks blow some of the expensive ones out of the water.


Exactly what he said.


----------



## Auburnguy

Chad202 said:


> Smoke what you like Brent! Dont apologize! Im a new smoker as well and LOVE the Bahia Maduro. (Red label). You'd be surprised how many cheaper sticks blow some of the expensive ones out of the water.


I bought the Decades as recommended and the White Labels were too good of a deal to pass up. I have really enjoyed CAO cigars so far out of the sampler I purchased and I call those cheaper sticks for most people (I am assuming.)


----------



## Heath

cao concert solo is on of my favorites. and bahia gold white label is a solid smoke who cares what they cost or what other people think. I smoke mark twains sometimes they're good who cares. if you like them thats what matters


Auburnguy said:


> I bought the Decades as recommended and the White Labels were too good of a deal to pass up. I have really enjoyed CAO cigars so far out of the sampler I purchased and I call those cheaper sticks for most people (I am assuming.)


----------



## brimy623

EPC New Wave


----------



## Auburnguy

Heath said:


> cao concert solo is on of my favorites. and bahia gold white label is a solid smoke who cares what they cost or what other people think. I smoke mark twains sometimes they're good who cares. if you like them thats what matters


Yeah, I guess your right. The problem that I am having is, I am liking several. I have had 10-12 cigars and I have liked several. CAO I have had 3 different CAO and I liked them. My favorite so far has been a Perdomo 20 year anniversary or a cigar that has yet to hit the market by SRT. The SRT was my favorite, but they are not being sold yet in the US or Dominican Republic for that matter. I have been smoking based off of recommendations or hand offs from my step brother. Here try this, and this. Hey, you'll like this one.


----------



## jp1979

Auburnguy said:


> Perdomo 20 year anniversary.


The maduro version of this stick is really good.


----------



## jusphil85

Nice pick up @brimy623 ..those new wave have become my go to morning smoke!


----------



## Auburnguy

jp1979 said:


> The maduro version of this stick is really good.


Pretty sure that is what I had. It was really enjoyable.


----------



## Work4Play

Mail call!







[/URL] 







[/URL]


----------



## Bruck

I bit on the Cigar.com 5 Vegas A deal - 20 figurados (basically thick robustos) for $40. I did a little inventory last nite & discovered that I was down to my last few respectable cheapies - needed to get more to help with yard work motivation. & for another $30 I tacked on 10 PDR Reserva Limitada Habanos, which I love and am almost out of, to get free shipping


----------



## brimy623

@Work4Play
Awesome pickup!!


----------



## Laynard

A couple New Worlds from my local B&M's cigar club:


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> I am still new, and not sure what I like. I bought some Bahia Gold White Labels and a box of Rocky Patel Decade Limita to shelf long term. Sorry, if these are considered low level sticks.


If you like them it's all good! I have yet to try either of them, but sure want to eventually. There's so many cigars and so little time....


----------



## Auburnguy

droy1958 said:


> There's so many cigars and so little time....


This is the truth. I just got a CI catalog today, and I could drop some serious coin to get stuff I want to try. I should deplete my stash a little before buying some more.


----------



## brimy623

Laynard said:


> A couple New Worlds from my local B&M's cigar club


Have you had one before?
VERY nice smoke from 1st light! IMO


----------



## imported_Cigar_Dave

undercrown pigs seem to be sold out everywhere I've looked online - any tips of where to get a few?


----------



## Laynard

brimy623 said:


> Have you had one before?
> VERY nice smoke from 1st light! IMO


I have not. But I'm excited to try them!


----------



## Gordo1473

Cigar **** for everyone


----------



## brimy623

Gordo1473 said:


> Cigar **** for everyone


Interested in hearing how you like the Regius!


----------



## Gordo1473

Will be smoking tomorrow. I have to say that was a expensive trip. The lost city is a 2010. Trying to find the differences in the 2 regius. The white label and red label.


----------



## ELLASU

Went to the devil site again and as usual didn't know when to quit.

Herf-a-Dor X5 - 5-ct [BLK] 
Black-Ops 2-Finger Cutter - DESERT 
Herf-a-Dor X10 - 10-ct [BLK] 
PDR FYR Cab.Sel. Magicos MAD 
Signature Collection Vin. 2005 MAD Robusto 
The LOG 5x70 
Ramon Bueso Odyssey Toro 
Joya de Nic Fuerte Consul 
Torano Master Maduro Robusto 
La Perla Habana WIDE Robusto 
Diesel Unlimited d.6 
CLE Connecticut Robusto 
Pueblo Dominicano Toro 
Casa Magna Dominican Belicoso
Cain Nub 460 Habano 
Varina Farms Winter Warmer Belicoso 
Diesel Hair of the Dog Rabid Figurado 
601 La Bomba Napalm 
Torano Colosseum Toro 
Varina Farms B-fast Blend Churchill 
CAO BLACK Bengal 
Serie '55' Imperial HAB Toro 
Guerra Habano Robusto 
Sosa Vintage Piramide #2 
Nica Libre Dbl Perfecto 
Schizo 70x7 
CI Legends: Pepin (YELLOW) 
Torano Dominican Sel. Torpedo 
VS Box-Pressed MAD Doppel Gordo

From the local B&M
3-Liga #9 
1-Opus X A coffin
3-Room 101 Payback
2-Black Market
1-A. Fuentes King T
1-Asylum 13


----------



## brimy623

Gordo1473 said:


> Will be smoking tomorrow. I have to say that was a expensive trip. The lost city is a 2010. Trying to find the differences in the 2 regius. The white label and red label.


Just read the review from the company website & if it smokes like they say the red label is a great smoke! I'm gonna have to try them soon. And the blend is changed for each vitola.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Over the weekend I went to my Cousin's wedding in Louisville and as best man I had to get some good cigars. I picked up a box of Padron 1926 Serie 40th Anniversary. I managed to keep 4 of them for myself lol...



Today I picked up a box of my go-to cigar, some Padron 1926 Serie No. 6. Probably the last box I'll be getting, damn Ohio weather is starting to turn. And some of my pick ups from my Maker's Mark distillery tour while I was in Lorreto, Ky. They just came out with their Cask Strength line and it is the $H*T!


----------



## ELLASU

How's the Makers white. That's the first I see of that. I'm a big makers fan.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

@ELLASU I love the Maker's White. You get all the great corn sweetness / oatmeal taste of the mash minus all the woody and floral notes of the Maker's that's been barrel aged. It is smooth and fantastic! A shame they only sell it at their distillery gift shop.


----------



## ELLASU

Buckeye Stogie said:


> @ELLASU I love the Maker's White. You get all the great corn sweetness / oatmeal taste of the mash minus all the woody and floral notes of the Maker's that's been barrel aged. It is smooth and fantastic! A shame they only sell it at their distillery gift shop.


Looks like I'll be making a trip! @Buckeye Stogie


----------



## Dr_Monkey

Out of town for a meeting and found a B&M. Smoked a A. Fuente Gran Reserva in the lounge and bought these to take home.


----------



## goatking

Just bought a Nobel Pig. Don't know what I'll do with it


----------



## droy1958

Couple of boxes of Savinelli's.....


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nothing too crazy but did score two pigs for $12.50 each,


----------



## Tgs679

A few 2013 Liberty and a fiver of Sharks


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Picked up a box of my one of my personal favorites, Padron FR 46 for some wintertime resting.. :rockon:


----------



## Passprotection

Tat TAA 2014 five pack - really had to talk myself out of ordering more.


----------



## AceRockefeller

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Over the weekend I went to my Cousin's wedding in Louisville and as best man I had to get some good cigars. I picked up a box of Padron 1926 Serie 40th Anniversary. I managed to keep 4 of them for myself lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Today I picked up a box of my go-to cigar, some Padron 1926 Serie No. 6. Probably the last box I'll be getting, damn Ohio weather is starting to turn. And some of my pick ups from my Maker's Mark distillery tour while I was in Lorreto, Ky. They just came out with their Cask Strength line and it is the $H*T!


I was just thinking wow that guy has some good taste. Then i realized you are in columbus. I work in grandview(currently live in dayton) and am moving to columbus within the month. How are the B&M's and the smoking scene in columbus? The food scene is awesome, and hoping the cigar scene is too. Any local suggestions in general?


----------



## brimy623

Another Shemp special.


----------



## Chad202

A tramp stamp. Strongest smoke I've had so far.


----------



## Chad202

First box purchase! Carlos Torano Exodus 50 years. Not sure if anything is going to change about this blend with Toranos purchase by General so i wanted to enjoy it as much as possible just in case.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

AceRockefeller said:


> I was just thinking wow that guy has some good taste. Then i realized you are in columbus. I work in grandview(currently live in dayton) and am moving to columbus within the month. How are the B&M's and the smoking scene in columbus? The food scene is awesome, and hoping the cigar scene is too. Any local suggestions in general?


Hey welcome to Columbus! I PM'd you but it doesn't show up in my 'sent' box so in case you didn't get it here are some of _my_ top tip's for places to smoke/buy cigars. Cigar scene is pretty damn good in Columbus believe it or not! I know there are a few Columbusites on this forum. (Alright not to hijack the thread... :focus

*Tinder Box (Dublin)*
Tinder Box Columbus (Dublin)
*Tinder Box (Easton)*
Tinder Box Columbus (Easton)
*Burning Leaf Cigars (Campus/Downtown)*
Burning Leaf Cigars Home
*House of Monte Cristo (Campus/Downtown) & House of Cigar (Powell)*
House of Cigar
*Barclay Pipe and Tobacco (Dublin & Upper Arlington)*
Barclay Pipe and Tobacco


----------



## SmokinSpider

Yeah, yeah I know Infused. But I like them and have been keeping an eye out for the Maduro Blondie and since this B&M had a buy two get one free(Acids only) I figured why not.


----------



## jusphil85

Just ordered a few tatuaje taa 2014 to try


----------



## Shemp75

goatking said:


> Just bought a Nobel Pig. Don't know what I'll do with it


just smoke a FFP with different label on it?


----------



## imported_mark_j

SmokinSpider said:


> Yeah, yeah I know Infused. But I like them and have been keeping an eye out for the Maduro Blondie and since this B&M had a buy two get one free(Acids only) I figured why not.


Smoke what you like, brother. I've enjoyed the few Blondies I've smoked. Those La Antiguidad's are nicotine bombs, be carefull. Though it looks like you bought a reasonable size. Good cigar.


----------



## SmokinSpider

mark_j said:


> Smoke what you like, brother. I've enjoyed the few Blondies I've smoked. Those La Antiguidad's are nicotine bombs, be carefull. Though it looks like you bought a reasonable size. Good cigar.


Good to know, thank you. I will be enjoying them after dinner then.


----------



## SmokinSpider

"sigh" :bawling:
I'm weak, I tried to say no but with the sale I had to pick up a few more Blondies.
Also picked up a CAO La Traviata Maduro with very yellow cello, a Cobalt The Goblin and Lithium The Battery. Something new.


----------



## Auburnguy

I really enjoyed an Acid Toast. I think it would be a good breakfast cigar.


----------



## droy1958

I received some Oliva Master Blend 3's in a sampler a few month's ago and really liked them. I was going to buy some more, but stumbled across a deal at CI to get 10 for $10.00 with the purchase of a box of 20 CI Legends by Oliva. I bought both for less than I could buy the 10 MB3's alone for.....


----------



## Hubby

Thanks to a fellow BOTL on the board I got me a new Sealed box of Dirty Rats(well they were sealed, I had to look and gaze upon them), some undercrowns, and undercrown pigs!!!!!!!


----------



## jp1979

3 "A" Coffins & Angels Share Robusto thanks to @Old Smokey with a few extras thrown in. Thanks brutha!
1 Box of Herrera Esteli Norteno Coronitas

Now I am officially done until the Anejos come out....... (I have been saying this for 6 months)


----------



## Ky70

Tats, Cromagnon Venus and Illusione MC Slam


----------



## Archun

Finally


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TubaDawg

cakeanddottle said:


>


Nice catch! I am jealous.


----------



## TubaDawg

Chad202 said:


> First box purchase! Carlos Torano Exodus 50 years. Not sure if anything is going to change about this blend with Toranos purchase by General so i wanted to enjoy it as much as possible just in case.


I had an Exodus 50 a few days ago. Nice smoke. Enjoy the Box Charles!


----------



## Hubby

Archun said:


> Finally


Nice score on the Dogmas.. ME WANT! LOL


----------



## brimy623

I went on the devil site!!

Came away with some "old reliables"...






Now I have to save some $ for the Fuente release!!


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## jusphil85

Grabbed a couple opusx power rangers and a couple AF 858 sungrown today at the b&m


----------



## goatking

That's called a Bashert. I am a velvet rat away from my set.


----------



## Work4Play




----------



## DbeatDano

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Hey welcome to Columbus! I PM'd you but it doesn't show up in my 'sent' box so in case you didn't get it here are some of _my_ top tip's for places to smoke/buy cigars. Cigar scene is pretty damn good in Columbus believe it or not! I know there are a few Columbusites on this forum. (Alright not to hijack the thread... :focus
> 
> *Tinder Box (Dublin)*
> Tinder Box Columbus (Dublin)
> *Tinder Box (Easton)*
> Tinder Box Columbus (Easton)
> *Burning Leaf Cigars (Campus/Downtown)*
> Burning Leaf Cigars Home
> *House of Monte Cristo (Campus/Downtown) & House of Cigar (Powell)*
> House of Cigar
> *Barclay Pipe and Tobacco (Dublin & Upper Arlington)*
> Barclay Pipe and Tobacco


I frequent Barclay Tobacco and Cigar on Federated Blvd off of Sawmill. Good selection that changes often. Also like Tinderbox in Dublin for all my Tatuaje needs :ss


----------



## brimy623

I'm exhibiting NO will power!
TRINIDAD Siglo VI


----------



## TubaDawg

brimy623 said:


> I'm exhibiting NO will power!
> TRINIDAD Siglo VI


Will power must be overrated. HA!

How do they smoke? I am still learning and would like to hear about the Siglo VI cigars.


----------



## TubaDawg

jusphil85 said:


> View attachment 50676
> Grabbed a couple opusx power rangers and a couple AF 858 sungrown today at the b&m


Wow Justin! Those are some fine looking cigars. Have fun.


----------



## Cardinal

Have slowed down my cigar buying a lot lately as I've shifted over part of my interest to pipes, but here's the latest.


----------



## Passprotection

Cardinal said:


> Have slowed down my cigar buying a lot lately as I've shifted over part of my interest to pipes, but here's the latest.


Thought about trying the pipe too but honestly I'm a bit afraid I'll like it better than cigars. Maybe when / if I can get my NC quantity down - thought about trying to sell some off. :noidea:


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Have slowed down my cigar buying a lot lately as I've shifted over part of my interest to pipes, but here's the latest.


Can't go wrong with those! Even if you don't touch them for a while.


----------



## brimy623

TubaDawg said:


> Will power must be overrated. HA!
> 
> How do they smoke? I am still learning and would like to hear about the Siglo VI cigars.


Trying to hold onto some cash for when the fuente's drop their new supply in November.

The siglo VI's that you probably hear a lot about are from the CC side. At least those are the ones I hear most about.
These are Nicaraguan/Honduran. They read pretty good, but this is going to be a 1st for me. I'll let you know what happens in a few weeks when I burn one.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Can't go wrong with those! Even if you don't touch them for a while.


That's actually the plan, kinda. I've seen a few guys on here get a box when a kiddo is born then smoke one each year. I wanted to do that and just never settled on a box and now my baby is over a year old! But I like these, I think they'll age well, and I like the "My Father" part too. So now I've got 23 years worth of birthdays, or 21 and a final smoke with her husband or whatever. Sounds good on paper anyway!



Passprotection said:


> Thought about trying the pipe too but honestly I'm a bit afraid I'll like it better than cigars. Maybe when / if I can get my NC quantity down - thought about trying to sell some off. :noidea:


Man, they're so different I'm not worried about that at all. Hard to explain, just a different experience. I still enjoy the cigars as much or more than ever, just once or twice a week I smoke a pipe instead..ok, I actually smoke a pipe then a cigar. You should try it!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

DbeatDano said:


> I frequent Barclay Tobacco and Cigar on Federated Blvd off of Sawmill. Good selection that changes often. Also like Tinderbox in Dublin for all my Tatuaje needs :ss


Tinder Box in Dublin is my spot... Gotta love Mike!


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> That's actually the plan, kinda. I've seen a few guys on here get a box when a kiddo is born then smoke one each year. I wanted to do that and just never settled on a box and now my baby is over a year old! But I like these, I think they'll age well, and I like the "My Father" part too. So now I've got 23 years worth of birthdays, or 21 and a final smoke with her husband or whatever. Sounds good on paper anyway!


I wish I was more into cigars when my kids were born to do this! But they all came alone when I was just dabbling! When I got serious last year, my "baby" was 10!
I'll try it with the grand kids, *which hopefully won't happen for at least 5 years*!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I wish I was more into cigars when my kids were born to do this! But they all came alone when I was just dabbling! When I got serious last year, my "baby" was 10!
> I'll try it with the grand kids, *which hopefully won't happen for at least 5 years*!!!!


Haha yep, and I'm hoping no grandkids for about 30 years!

Anyway, the box thing is a fun thought but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Haha yep, and I'm hoping no grandkids for about 30 years!
> 
> Anyway, the box thing is a fun thought but we'll see how it goes.


WOWWWWW!! 30 years?!?!
My "baby" is 11 now, but my "oldest baby" will be 20 in 2 1/2 months!! So I don't have much time left!!


----------



## Old Smokey

brimy623 said:


> WOWWWWW!! 30 years?!?!
> My "baby" is 11 now, but my "oldest baby" will be 20 in 2 1/2 months!! So I don't have much time left!!


My youngest baby is 29. Like sands through the hourglass, these are the days of our lives.:wave:


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> My youngest baby is 29. Like sands through the hourglass, these are the days of our lives.:wave:


LOL
I could never have imagined being 49 with (for all Intensive purposes) a 20 yr old!!!
But taking it one day at a time & enjoying the shit out of it!!
May God (however you choose to praise him) continue to bless you & your family.


----------



## Old Smokey

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> I could never have imagined being 49 with (for all Intensive purposes) a 20 yr old!!!
> But taking it one day at a time & enjoying the shit out of it!!
> May God (however you choose to praise him) continue to bless you & your family.


Thank you Brian. Our babies are very special thru a father's eyes. And yes, our blessings are many.

To get back on track, I picked up 8 Room 101 Daruma Mutante lanceros this morning from my local. For some reason they had them priced at $5.25 a stick so I bought all they had left. This was the only box of these they have had this last year.


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Thank you Brian. Our babies are very special thru a father's eyes. And yes, our blessings are many.
> 
> To get back on track, I picked up 8 Room 101 Daruma Mutante lanceros this morning from my local. For some reason they had them priced at $5.25 a stick so *I bought all they had left.* This was the only box of these they have had this last year.


LOL
I'm not a lancero fan, but that Daruma is such a nice stick!!! Enjoy it Brother!


----------



## Old Smokey

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> I'm not a lancero fan, but that Daruma is such a nice stick!!! Enjoy it Brother!


Thanks Brian, I will. Just curious, what is it about Lanceros you don't like? I may be wrong, but I theorize people like the size that feel comfortable in their hands. Larger hands feel better with a larger cigar. I have average to smaller hands and Lanceros just seem to feel right. Plus they taste great.


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks Brian, I will. Just curious, what is it about Lanceros you don't like? I may be wrong, but I theorize people like the size that feel comfortable in their hands. Larger hands feel better with a larger cigar. I have average to smaller hands and Lanceros just seem to feel right. Plus they taste great.


The few that I've had burned hot (and I smoke slow) and called for a lot of re-lights. Maybe I need to get a few and let them acclimate properly. The few that I've had were out of a B&M humi so who knows how acclimated/rested/aged they were.

And I consider myself to be on the smaller side (5'11", 175 lbs).
I like robo's & toros primarily.


----------



## Drez_

Decided to do my run to the B&M for October, at least the first one.


----------



## Shemp75

More yummy Tats


----------



## DogRockets

I recently picked up a fiver of the Rocky Patel Decade Limitada. Can't wait to bust into those never to return again beauties.


----------



## jp1979

Bought 10 Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. Wanted a box but this is all they had left.


----------



## DbeatDano

My first haul from the devil's site. 5 MUWAT +11, 5 Don Pepin Garcia Blues, 5 Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project, 2 MOW Phalanx, and not pictured 5 H. Upmann 1844 Reserve churchills.


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> My first haul from the devil's site. 5 MUWAT +11, 5 Don Pepin Garcia Blues, 5 Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project, 2 MOW Phalanx, and not pictured 5 H. Upmann 1844 Reserve churchills.


*
Wow Dano, Nice purchase!!! That is a selection of fine smokes and relaxation. *

:smoke2:


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88148
Got these on cbid.. 10 Barrel Aged, 5 Nirvana, 1 Fallen Angel to try, and an Oliva 6-pc. box which is a birthday gift for a good friend. Can't open it to show you but is has a nice assortment for him to try.


----------



## Nicks85

Just came in today from Atlantic Cigar Co.

Has anyone tried their Oliva Atlantic Cigar 15th Aniversario Diadema?


----------



## brimy623

All are new to me except the Fallen Angels!
Now to test my will power to let them take a long nap.
I have some others to incinerate so I should be ok. The wineador & all Tupperware are full, so unless I go & get more storage, I have no place to put anything except a few unmentionables to go into the 40 ct humi.


----------



## Shemp75

@brimy623 is out of control!!


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> @brimy623 is out of control!!


LOL
And the "to try" list is still a mile long!
But unless an amazing deal comes along (and I don't plan on looking at any of the auction sites; famous last words) I'm holding out for the Fuente release & maybe some unmentionables!
Wish me luck!:evil:


----------



## Auburnguy

I bought a BNB Groupon after seeing people of puff rave about it. I have always wanted to try some Padrons, and I figure why not get a couple of them. Of course I couldn't stop with the 4 sticks, so I added some other things that were on my list of sticks to try. I browsed the sale and clearance sections to get above the $100 groupon. I spent a little extra, but not to much over the initial $49 groupon. This was my haul.








I initially ordered a 1926 at the same price. I tried to get them to give me the natural, but they wouldn't and they were out of singles. Over all, I am excited to try them. I have so many new cigars to try. I just need to find a winter smoking area. So many cigars, so little time.


----------



## Wook42

picked up 2 4packs of papas fritas off the devil site


----------



## SmokinSpider

Fiver of Undercrown Corona Viva (all three of my local B&M have every other size but the CV), a few Boveda packs and a free Swag S Maduro.


----------



## Chad202

brimy623 said:


> All are new to me except the Fallen Angels!
> Now to test my will power to let them take a long nap.
> I have some others to incinerate so I should be ok. The wineador & all Tupperware are full, so unless I go & get more storage, I have no place to put anything except a few unmentionables to go into the 40 ct humi.


Those DPGCC are excellent. Nice sir.


----------



## brimy623

Chad202 said:


> Those DPGCC are excellent. Nice sir.


I think it was your comments on them, & a few others, made me look at them! Then the devil site had them on special that made me pull the trigger. 10 for $37.99 sounded like a bargain to me!

And so far I've liked all of the DPG smokes that I've tried. Looking forward to them in a few weeks, maybe months if I can hold out.


----------



## brimy623

@Shemp75



brimy623 said:


> LOL
> And the "to try" list is still a mile long!
> But unless an amazing deal comes along (and I don't plan on looking at any of the auction sites; famous last words) I'm holding out for the Fuente release & maybe some unmentionables!
> Wish me luck!:evil:


Now don't go posting any samplers FS!
Give a Brother a fighting chance.


----------



## droy1958

Don Pepin My Father and Friends sampler III


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> And the "to try" list is still a mile long!
> But unless an amazing deal comes along (and I don't plan on looking at any of the auction sites; famous last words) I'm holding out for the Fuente release & maybe some unmentionables!
> Wish me luck!:evil:


GL. I'm trying to do the same thing - wait for the Anejos! I've been partially successful in cutting back the last couple months...but not really


----------



## droy1958

Well I guess I'm on a Pepin Garcia/My Father kick. Never tried them before. I got the Pepin/My Father Sampler yesterday. Youse people MADE me look in the devil site, and ended up with a box of Don Pepin Garcia Legado de Pepin Gordo. And while I was out today doing some business I stopped by a B&M and picked up a My Father Toro and a Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Super Gordo. Make it STOP....


----------



## brimy623

droy1958 said:


> Well I guess I'm on a Pepin Garcia/My Father kick. Never tried them before. I got the Pepin/My Father Sampler yesterday. Youse people MADE me look in the devil site, and ended up with a box of Don Pepin Garcia Legado de Pepin Gordo. And while I was out today doing some business I stopped by a B&M and picked up a My Father Toro and a Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Super Gordo. Make it STOP....
> 
> View attachment 50761


GREAT choices! Can't go wrong with a DPG.


----------



## droy1958

brimy623 said:


> GREAT choices! Can't go wrong with a DPG.


When I get a couple of nickels together again, I'm going to try the Pete Johnson/Pepin Garcia ones...


----------



## A.McSmoke

Got most of the top row as a VIP registrant from Lite Up Charlotte this weekend. The others trickled in through USPS over the past couple of days. I'm straight for a while.


----------



## droy1958

A.McSmoke said:


> Got most of the top row as a VIP registrant from Lite Up Charlotte this weekend. The others trickled in through USPS over the past couple of days. I'm straight for a while.


Gee golly whizz...cigar ****....I just drooled on my tablet...


----------



## A.McSmoke

droy1958 said:


> Gee golly whizz...cigar ****....I just drooled on my tablet...


LoL...I don't do this often. I usually stick to my average which is about 10-12 monthly. This is it until after Xmas


----------



## metinemre

A box of Anejo sharks and a box of Davidoff Maduro R


----------



## Whiskey

metinemre said:


> A box of Anejo sharks and a box of Davidoff Maduro R


Let me know when your "good" batch of cigars comes in.... I will take these dog rockets off your hands to help you out..............................


----------



## metinemre

Whiskey said:


> Let me know when your "good" batch of cigars comes in.... I will take these dog rockets off your hands to help you out..............................


I will suffer smoking these two boxes but once my 90 days end i will sell some pigs, padron family reserves/anni`s, liga privada 9`s etc


----------



## demuths1770

picked up some A.Fuente anejo #46s a hemingway between the lines and afew best sellers. also grabed so CAO la traviata maduro and some Alec Bradley American Classic Blend


----------



## ELLASU

Special buy for my sons upcoming wedding. The Shark and the A will be my smokes for that special day. The rest just got good deal on.


----------



## ELLASU

Been going a little crazy with the devil sight. Need to quit drinking and bidding while watching college football.


----------



## Pasty

Box of pudgy monsters. My stash of little monsters ran out quicker than i thought...


----------



## terrys1991

Local B&M got in some Opus X Angels Share Perfecxion X - limit of two per day while they lasted was able to pick up 8


----------



## demuths1770

terrys1991 said:


> Local B&M got in some Opus X Angels Share Perfecxion X - limit of two per day while they lasted was able to pick up 8


nice i wish the one B&M near me that gets htf sticks would put limits on them


----------



## Auburnguy

Daily deal last week on one of the sites. I have wanted to try them, so I bought the little 3ct box. I will let them rest and try them soon.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Probably my last boxing up this year (hopefully not...). Picked up a box of Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 and my favorite Thanksgiving/Wintertime smokes, Padron Family Reserve No. 85.


----------



## droy1958

Fallen Angel Robusto's 5'er


----------



## Chad202

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970. Man ive waited too long to try these.


----------



## Sigaar

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Probably my last boxing up this year (hopefully not...). Picked up a box of Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 and my favorite Thanksgiving/Wintertime smokes, Padron Family Reserve No. 85.


Any recommendations on best place to buy Padrons?


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Sigaar said:


> Any recommendations on best place to buy Padrons?


I personally buy them at my local shop/b&m (Tinder Box) so I'm limited on online recommendations. Good online sites are: Discount Cigars | Best Online Cigar Prices - Atlantic Cigar Company and TampaHumidor.com. Now this place doesn't have an online store but they are a TAA member and have one of the largest Padron selections (they are a long time distributor of Padrons): world famous cigarbar , you can call them up and ask for pretty much any viotla and they will ship for free. Hope that helps! :beerchug:


----------



## dotsamantha

I picked up a few Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Robustos. I prefer a mild smoke more often than not, so we'll see. On a lighter note, "Varina Farms" has elicited chuckles all day due to the initially unrealized similar spelling to anatomy.


----------



## demuths1770

Chad202 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970. Man ive waited too long to try these.


i had one for the first time afew weeks ago and fell in love!!


----------



## Cardinal

Broke my "waiting for Anejos" thing. Oh well.


----------



## droy1958

dotsamantha said:


> I picked up a few Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Robustos. I prefer a mild smoke more often than not, so we'll see. On a lighter note, "Varina Farms" has elicited chuckles all day due to the initially unrealized similar spelling to anatomy.


Yep....just the (WAY) wrong shape....


----------



## Tgs679

Tatuaje event night with Pete Johnson. M80, 2005 Cabaiguan, L'Verite 2009 Churchill, Black Label Robusto and a swag bag of patch, sticker, cutter the usual. I also bought a box of 10th Anny Noellas. I smoked a TAA 2014 while I was there, Fantastic stick.


----------



## BryGuySC

Just ordered a fiver of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 . Gift card and Groupon for BnB = happy Bryan!


----------



## droy1958

Flor de las Antillas and a Pepin Blue...


----------



## droy1958

Well the wifey and I went into the big city to watch her sons band play at the Woody Guthrie Green in downtown Tulsa. While we were sitting and listening, lo and behold I see a sign that says "Classic Cigars & Lounge" across the street! The big city sure has a better selection....
Tatoo Miami
Viaje
Tatuaje Cohona 2012
Don Carlos
RoMa Craft Cromagnon


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> Well the wifey and I went into the big city to watch her sons band play at the Woody Guthrie Green in downtown Tulsa. While we were sitting and listening, lo and behold I see a sign that says "Classic Cigars & Lounge" across the street! The big city sure has a better selection....
> Tatoo Miami
> Viaje
> Tatuaje Cohona 2012
> Don Carlos
> RoMa Craft Cromagnon


Nice haul!


----------



## Billb1960

Just picked up a mazo of MOW Ruination Belicosos for about $3 a stick :clap2:


----------



## DbeatDano

Finally back in Columbus and able to go to proper B&M. Picked up a couple Warlock coronas, an AF short story, Fuente Fuente OpusX, and an AF Anejo Xtra Viejo 888.










And 5 Ruination Robustos came in the mail from Cbid


----------



## Auburnguy

Bought a 5er of MOW Skull Crushers.


----------



## DbeatDano

Auburnguy said:


> Bought a 5er of MOW Skull Crushers.


Those and the Phalanx are the only MOW I haven't tried. My buddy says they're great so I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Bought my brother the Oliva 6 cigar sampler on C-Bid for his b-day and snagged myself a 10 pack of MUWAT baitfish and a 5er of San Cristobal for good measure.


----------



## Auburnguy

DbeatDano said:


> Those and the Phalanx are the only MOW I haven't tried. My buddy says they're great so I hope you enjoy them.


Dog Rockets and I are splitting a 12ct box of Phalanx and a 5er of Skull Crushers. He has 1 Skull Crusher from the draft so we will have 3 each.

CBid is the devil!


----------



## DbeatDano

Auburnguy said:


> Dog Rockets and I are splitting a 12ct box of Phalanx and a 5er of Skull Crushers. He has 1 Skull Crusher from the draft so we will have 3 each.
> 
> CBid is the devil!


That it is my friend.


----------



## drb124

From a few weeks ago.



This is what happens when you have a hold over order for a month on Cbid....





I also picked up:

3 Tatuaje TAA 2014
5 Oliva V No 4
2 Hererra Esteli Petit Robusto

A box of Padron 2000 Maduros from the BNB groupon.
I have some stuff inbound from Famous and Nice Ash and some Anejo Sharks from a brother who is helping me with a trade, then I am done for a good while...


----------



## droy1958

drb124 said:


> From a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have a hold over order for a month on Cbid....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up:
> 
> 3 Tatuaje TAA 2014
> 5 Oliva V No 4
> 2 Hererra Esteli Petit Robusto
> 
> A box of Padron 2000 Maduros from the BNB groupon.
> I have some stuff inbound from Famous and Nice Ash and some Anejo Sharks from a brother who is helping me with a trade, then I am done for a good while...


Are you sure Rivers???? There must be some room up in the attic to stash a five pack of something. I was happy to receive my box of Legado de Pepin's today. Now, all of a sudden, I feel so inadequate....


----------



## Auburnguy

drb124 said:


> From a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have a hold over order for a month on Cbid....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up:
> 
> 3 Tatuaje TAA 2014
> 5 Oliva V No 4
> 2 Hererra Esteli Petit Robusto
> 
> A box of Padron 2000 Maduros from the BNB groupon.
> I have some stuff inbound from Famous and Nice Ash and some Anejo Sharks from a brother who is helping me with a trade, then I am done for a good while...


And my wife says I have a problem....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica, Perdomo 10th Maduro, Delirium, +11, Legado De Pepin, and some new to me CM Dominican


----------



## drb124

Auburnguy said:


> And my wife says I have a problem....


Well some of this stuff is going elsewhere thank goodness, but i am about to have to rearrange the cooler and hope it fits. But CBid is bad as everyone knows, once you win something, you have to stretch the shipping charges so, why not bid on stuff you don't really need....


----------



## drb124

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nica Rustica, Perdomo 10th Maduro, Delirium, +11, Legado De Pepin, and some new to me CM Dominican


Nice! I have a couple of those Legado de Pepin as well. Never had em but read a couple of good reviews, so we shall see.


----------



## droy1958

drb124 said:


> Nice! I have a couple of those Legado de Pepin as well. Never had em but read a couple of good reviews, so we shall see.


I received a box of the Legado de Pepin gordos today. I'll try one next week...


----------



## Sigaar

My first box now resting in my Wineador!


----------



## droy1958

Sigaar said:


> My first box now resting in my Wineador!
> 
> View attachment 50831
> [
> I'll take a chance and be a nice guy Sigaar. I'll swap you my box of Pepin's for the Annies. I know it's a generous offer, but hey, it's the kind of guy I am.....


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nothing impressive but I did get two Cheshire Cat cigars, the Cheshire Cat was my favorite character from Alice in Wonderland so its makes me happy. Plus the large band is pretty cool!


----------



## drb124

SmokinSpider said:


> Nothing impressive but I did get two Cheshire Cat cigars, the Cheshire Cat was my favorite character from Alice in Wonderland so its makes me happy. Plus the large band is pretty cool!


Got an email about the Db Cheshire Cat cigar this morning. The band almost makes me want to pick it up. Is it in the Foundry line?


----------



## SmokinSpider

drb124 said:


> Got an email about the Db Cheshire Cat cigar this morning. The band almost makes me want to pick it up. Is it in the Foundry line?


It is a Foundry cigar and it's under their Compounds Elements and Musings line of cigars.


----------



## MarkC

Latest purchase from the pipe smoker who claims he gave up cigars: Ten five packs of Parodi Kings. Okay, some would say I _still_ have given up cigars...


----------



## Billb1960

5 pack of Saint Luis Rey Serie G No 6. Loves me some Maduro!


----------



## Auburnguy

Apparently I just bought a half box of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros... Thanks @DogRockets


----------



## jpalamar

Got a few of these...


----------



## Billb1960

Auburnguy said:


> Apparently I just bought a half box of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros... Thanks @DogRockets


Careful the smoke from the flaming credit cards is gonna ruin the taste of your cigars.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Careful the smoke from the flaming credit cards is gonna ruin the taste of your cigars.


That could be a good way to light your cigars while on vacation (see other thread).....;-)


----------



## Auburnguy

Billb1960 said:


> Careful the smoke from the flaming credit cards is gonna ruin the taste of your cigars.


Yeah, I think he has a buying problem. He doesn't have room for all of these and he needs to start a tupperdor but he is too uppity for that I guess. He laughs at mine every time he sees it. He will ask for a refund when he realizes all of his box splits at my house are sitting in a plastic tote. Lol


----------



## Passprotection

Someone at Smallbatchcigar.com can't count! "Four pack" - Thanks guys


----------



## Cardinal

And with my last BNB groupon, I really am done until the Anejos come out.

Short Stories -


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> That could be a good way to light your cigars while on vacation (see other thread).....;-)


Upon lighting there was a hint of pepper followed by a distinct taste of Visa Gold, expiration date of around 2016...


----------



## droy1958

Cardinal said:


> And with my last BNB groupon, I really am done until the Anejos come out.
> 
> Short Stories -


I just drooled on my tablet...


----------



## Auburnguy

Just checked Cbid. Dog Rockets won another box... Guess I just purchased anther half box. I would normally be thrilled, but I am questioning my storage at this time. Looks like I need a bigger Tupperdor.


----------



## drb124

Passprotection said:


> Someone at Smallbatchcigar.com can't count! "Four pack" - Thanks guys


I really need to stop checking this thread. I just bought the 10 pack Wild Bunch sampler, but now that they are offering 4 packs, I'm off to get one of the Island Jim.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Probably the wrong thread but meh. For me it's freaking *Christmas in Autumn*. Can't complain 15 free cigars in the past 2 weeks... in varying quality. Other than some epic passes in the past, this is the most cigars I've received for "free" in quite some time.

A co-worker bought me a Rocky Patel sampler as a gift... (honestly not a huge RP fan, meh) 
I sent a couple Padron Family Reserve No. 50s to my cousin and his wife and he came back with a nice bomb of Opus X + others
Lastly Shar with En Fuego Cigars & Lounge mailed me 5 of some of his recent personal favorites non-habanos.


----------



## Cardinal

droy1958 said:


> I just drooled on my tablet...


Oh yeah, these are great!


----------



## Tgs679

Tatuaje No. 7 Jekyll non-dress in route. Thanks @MrSmallBatch


----------



## MrSmallBatch

Tgs679 said:


> Tatuaje No. 7 Jekyll non-dress in route. Thanks @MrSmallBatch


love it!


----------



## Auburnguy

I just purchased a box of Padron 3000 Maduro. Thanks to BNB Groupon. And yes, you do get $25 gift card for spending $100! I will be buying a 1926 #1 Natural with the gift card.


----------



## TCBSmokes

jpalamar said:


> Got a few of these...


Wow. That looks tasty. T.


----------



## drb124

Auburnguy said:


> I just purchased a box of Padron 3000 Maduro. Thanks to BNB Groupon. And yes, you do get $25 gift card for spending $100! I will be buying a 1926 #1 Natural with the gift card.


This may be more appropriate in the BNB thread, but did they just email you the gift card?


----------



## Auburnguy

drb124 said:


> This may be more appropriate in the BNB thread, but did they just email you the gift card?


They are supposed to email me within 10 days or it may come in the box. I asked customer service if I was still getting $25 back and they assured me that I would. If you need the link let me know. I can PM it or it may be on BNB thread already.


----------



## drb124

I think the link is in the BNB thread somewhere. I will have to check with customer service on Monday. I had forgotten about the gift card, so thanks for the reminder. Free(ish) cigars are always nice.


----------



## Passprotection

drb124 said:


> I really need to stop checking this thread. I just bought the 10 pack Wild Bunch sampler, but now that they are offering 4 packs, I'm off to get one of the Island Jim.


Their selection and prices are hard to beat! Earlier today (now sold out) they had OX PL's and XXX's.


----------



## drb124

Box of Ultras and Namakubi are from Famous. MBIII from the WTS on here. The rest are from Cigars at your price. They were out of the Fume D'Amour though, unfortunately. Other than that I am pretty much set/out of money and room. I have a few more singles coming from various places, but once everything already in transit hits, I am done until I sell or smoke some room open. I did not expect to win this box of Namakubi on name your price over at cigar monster, so if I don't like it, be on the lookout in the WTS.



La Casita looks to be one that was boxed close to the time of the original release. On a related note, the cigars are packed in a bundle with a wax type cloth. Not foil or wax paper, but something that looks like mix between thin burlap and wax paper. Do people remove this or leave it on?



Got these during the $40 off $150 sale over the Columbus Day weekend. I can't tell if the box date is 2012 or 2013.


----------



## Tgs679

drb124 said:


> Box of Ultras and Namakubi are from Famous. MBIII from the WTS on here. The rest are from Cigars at your price. They were out of the Fume D'Amour though, unfortunately. Other than that I am pretty much set/out of money and room. I have a few more singles coming from various places, but once everything already in transit hits, I am done until I sell or smoke some room open. I did not expect to win this box of Namakubi on name your price over at cigar monster, so if I don't like it, be on the lookout in the WTS.
> 
> 
> 
> La Casita looks to be one that was boxed close to the time of the original release. On a related note, the cigars are packed in a bundle with a wax type cloth. Not foil or wax paper, but something that looks like mix between thin burlap and wax paper. Do people remove this or leave it on?
> 
> 
> 
> Got these during the $40 off $150 sale over the Columbus Day weekend. I can't tell if the box date is 2012 or 2013.


I guess 2013 the Ultras were released in Apr 2012 but it could be 2012 . All the Ultra boxes I have bought are 2013's. great Pick up.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona 5 pack, and a 4 pack of the Robusto Tubes


----------



## Heath

stopped into a b&m earlier today in between sales calls. here's what I came up with.


----------



## Btubes18

Heath said:


> stopped into a b&m earlier today in between sales calls. here's what I came up with.


Awesome Heath. Let me know what you think of the New World...haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HardHeaded

Been a while but picked up a few from a local B&M. Never had either but looking forward to them both.


----------



## Heath

will do. I've been wanting to try it for a while.


Btubes18 said:


> Awesome Heath. Let me know what you think of the New World...haven't tried it yet.


----------



## haebar

I just purchased a bundle of National Brand Churchills.


----------



## Merovius

Got talked into the BG & Espinosa, we'll see. 


FT 114s




Its that time of year again, spooky!


Order from Small Batch, couple freebies on the ends and a Caldwell T to boot, thanks guys!




Was lucky to find a few more Samurais


----------



## cakeanddottle

nice haul!


----------



## Old Smokey

Tyler, beautiful purchase. That's a lot of hours of enjoyment. Well done!


----------



## stogienoob75

So far I've tried the Illusion R and MUWAT... totally happy... thinking a box of 50 of the R's is in my future!
/EDIT: just noticed the flash makes it hard to tell what some of these are.

on top, La Antiguedad Toro, from left to right MUWAT 5x60, Casa Magna Torito, Curivari BV500, bottom Illusione 'R' Rothchildes /END EDIT


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Down to three of these in the humi... Padron FR 46


----------



## jp1979

10 Illusione R from the WTS here
8 Various Viaje Super Shots from the WTS somewhere else


----------



## ChiGars

A 5er of Tatuaje TAA 2014s and 3 Dirty Rats!!


----------



## TDunc

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Tinder Box in Dublin is my spot... Gotta love Mike!


I drive for a living so I have Dayton covered with the Warf and Arrow. House of Cigar in Cinci. And now the Tinderbox in Col. The wife will be pleased to know everywhere I drive I can drop cash on some sticks. Thanks for posting Tinderbox Info.


----------



## BillieBLVD

Padron 50th Anniversary


----------



## DbeatDano

A couple Asylum Insidious, H. Upmann Banker, and 2 more Big Payback robustos.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## drb124

DbeatDano said:


> A couple Asylum Insidious, H. Upmann Banker, and 2 more Big Payback robustos.


How are the Rm 101 Paybacks? I have largely ignored Room 101, but just stumbled into a box of Namakubi Ecudaor and picked up a Daruma Lance, so I'm kinda checking out their stuff.


----------



## DbeatDano

@drb124 I'll let you know. I'm going to smoke one tonight. I've heard good things so we'll see.


----------



## drb124

The only thing that was a "purchase" is the Island Jims that came from small batch. They threw in a Camacho Ecuador as a freebie because of a small shipping issue with my last order. Great vendor! Then the Anejos are from a trade on here which I came out on top of. The DPG Maduro and Quesada,etc are from another trade for which I probably did not give enough. Everyone was very generous with their trades. Thanks guys!

And finally, the bottom ziplock is a bomb from SmokinSpider. I mentioned liking the Foundry Du band he posted in here and he sent me a line up of Foundry Elements, a Nica Rustica, and a My Father. Thanks brother!

So this has been a great Monday!


----------



## dotsamantha

In the ongoing effort to have a variety of sticks to enjoy so I can hone in on preferences I bought a 14 sampler from ACID, 5 Perdomo Champagne, and 5 H. Upmann 1844. Pretty jazzed to try them.


----------



## paulb1970

My last were some singles that I wanted to sample, the P.G. Symphony and the Diamond Crown Maximus

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1to16fclxkn8t52/AADfg0MdWGPSFbCH6RYSm0V3a


----------



## SmokinSpider

drb124 said:


> And finally, the bottom ziplock is a bomb from SmokinSpider. I mentioned liking the Foundry Du band he posted in here and he sent me a line up of Foundry Elements, a Nica Rustica, and a My Father. Thanks brother!
> 
> So this has been a great Monday!


You're welcome, brother. Glad I could contribute to your Monday.


----------



## jp1979

5 extension de la racine torpedoes and 2 tattoo torpedoes


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Hair of the Dog Rabid Figurado 5'er, Tatuaje Nicaragua Petit 5'er, Diesel Unlimited d.X 5'er, pair of Tatuaje Miami Especiales, and a Headley Grange Estupendo.


----------



## droy1958

5er of Fallen Angel....


----------



## SmokinSpider

My $63 box of Padron Maduro 2000's. The little piece of paper in the box has a date of 09 Aug, 2013 so the already have some time on them.


----------



## Shemp75

I have been smoking baller stuff lately so i decided to smoke some

Nasty Ass Shi.t.


----------



## Whiskey

Yesterday and today's purchases


----------



## goatking

2007 God of Fire

2005 God of Fire

2014 Tatuaje TAA

Velvet Rat

Liga No. 9 Tubo


----------



## jusphil85

10pk of illusione Rothschild. And a 5pk of tatuaje black petite lancero on the way


----------



## Shemp75




----------



## DogRockets

2 boxes of Alec Bradley Fine & Rare 2014 came today!


----------



## Cocker_dude

Shemp75 said:


>


Darn you shemp...those look mighty tasty.


----------



## Tgs679

Shemp75 said:


>


Oooooo
them stingers look real sweet


----------



## Shemp75

Cocker_dude said:


> Darn you shemp...those look mighty tasty.


I may get another jar. if i do i will offer some up to the Shemp Disciples.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Shemp75 said:


> I may get another jar. if i do i will offer some up to the Shemp Disciples.


In my best Mr. Burns voice...Excellent!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I was in PA last weekend for a herf at the CI Superstore in Hamburg where I picked up:



Then I stopped by their downtown store in Bethlehem.


----------



## brimy623

Cocker_dude said:


> Darn you shemp...those look mighty tasty.


My sentiments EXACTLY!! :biggrin1:



Shemp75 said:


> I may get another jar. if i do i will offer some up to the Shemp Disciples.


:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Shemp75

For them fancy nights


----------



## Tgs679

Shemp75 said:


> For them fancy nights


Damn those look nice


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

I lost my mind this weekend... Support your local B&M's!


----------



## pmr1010

Diesel Wicked.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I lost my mind this weekend...


And your wallet! Some great pick-ups, glad to see you branching out from your beloved Padrons.


----------



## Cardinal

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I lost my mind this weekend... Support your local B&M's!


What a great haul, tons of top shelf goodies.


----------



## Tgs679

picked up a Jekyll and a La Historia in the city


----------



## Heath

I'd say you lost your mind. probably awt to light some up and start looking for it. NICE HAUL


Buckeye Stogie said:


> I lost my mind this weekend... Support your local B&M's!


----------



## Ribeater

Box of La Auroura maduro #2s from fs mail order sale got a 8 pc sampler for addition 10 bucks and 5 more #1 's for a bonus now let em get a little time on em and i got me some champs.


----------



## usafvetwife

Drew Estate naturals jucy lucy


----------



## Hubby

Picked up a bundle of "Project 7" from Cigar Federation!


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Finally found my box of monsters!! Yay!


----------



## jp1979

Bought a box of Illusione HL Maduros and sent them to my buddy back home who just had his third kid, hopefully he will have some left next time I go visit.


----------



## Sigaar

Just arrived today  ...

Tatuaje Havana IV
Padron 3000 Maduro
Liga Privada No. 9
Liga Undercrown (gran Toro and Robusto)
Man O'War (Robusto)
Nica Rustica El Brujito
Aston VSG in robusto
Diesel Unlimited d.4


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Btubes18

Tgs679 said:


>


I bought a can as well...I think they arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## droy1958

Went to my local B&M and they finally received some Liga Privada #9 (My First). Also picked up a blue label Don Pepin and a La Reloba Sumatra....


----------



## Passprotection

Me too #205 /1000

and a few extras!! wink wink


----------



## stogienoob75

two boxes of FDLA toros and a fiver of F55 vibrato. That about completes my purchases for the rest of the year.


----------



## Tdogg41

Only half of my pics are showing up...


----------



## brimy623

droy1958 said:


> Went to my local B&M and they finally received some Liga Privada #9 (My First). Also picked up a blue label Don Pepin and a La Reloba Sumatra....


three VERY nice smokes. Enjoy!


----------



## droy1958

brimy623 said:


> three VERY nice smokes. Enjoy!


Will do. I have had the blue label before, but the other 2 are ones I haven't tried before. I sure hear a lot of opinions about the Liga #9 ...


----------



## droy1958

Box of Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Maduro)


----------



## drb124

Got my box of La Aurora 107 Lanceros in today. Should have been Friday, but my shipments keep getting put on UPS trailers that show up late. Oh well, I'll lay these down until Spring.


----------



## brimy623

droy1958 said:


> Will do. I have had the blue label before, but the other 2 are ones I haven't tried before. I sure hear a lot of opinions about the Liga #9 ...


And rightfully so, the LP No. 9 is a very nice cigar. But personally I like the T-52 better of the readily available LP.
You will soon be able to judge for yourself.


----------



## brimy623

SSaw the thread & review by @Kasanova King and decided to give these bad boys a shot. And for $13 bucks can't go too wrong!



Was gifted one if these and enjoyed it. So couldn't pass up the sampler for $13!!
The box (on the outside) is kinda nice.


----------



## djsmiles

Look what my girlfriend texted me a pic of:










I may have to put a ring on her soon.


----------



## Billb1960

brimy623 said:


> SSaw the thread & review by @Kasanova King and decided to give these bad boys a shot. And for $13 bucks can't go too wrong!




Picked up 1 of those myself for $10 tonight


----------



## droy1958

2 five packs of Latitude Zero torps (dang Cbid) and a bundle of Sosa robustos...


----------



## brimy623

Billb1960 said:


> Picked up 1 of those myself for $10 tonight


Good deal!!
I though mine was good at $13. LOL


----------



## droy1958

djsmiles said:


> Look what my girlfriend texted me a pic of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to put a ring on her soon.


Yep...


----------



## dcmain

djsmiles said:


> Look what my girlfriend texted me a pic of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to put a ring on her soon.


Plenty of fine rings to choose from there...


----------



## momo439

Tdogg41 said:


> View attachment 50986
> 
> 
> View attachment 50972
> 
> 
> View attachment 50987
> 
> 
> View attachment 50988
> 
> 
> View attachment 50989
> 
> 
> View attachment 50990
> 
> 
> Only half of my pics are showing up...


I was having the same problem; a brother told me to get a photo bucket profile. Give that a try, it makes posting pictures so easy


----------



## Tdogg41

momo439 said:


> I was having the same problem; a brother told me to get a photo bucket profile. Give that a try, it makes posting pictures so easy


They showed up in your reply/quote! Interesting....


----------



## haebar

5 Vegas Sampler aged 2+ years in a friend's humidor. Picture not showing up.

View attachment 88552


----------



## sjcruiser36

I went into my local cigar shop earlier looking to purchase a few Norteno's and some Padron 1964's, both of which they were out of, but I did stumble across the last couple of Cohiba Comador's, and I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## fattaman

Wrong forum post. Deleted


----------



## goatking

3 mazos of UF-4


----------



## Btubes18

goatking said:


> 3 mazos of UF-4


Awesome man! Let me know if you want to off load any of those.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## lukesparksoff

A few little monsters


----------



## tmoran

I was down in Richmond and found myself at Havana Connections. Picked up these goodies, plus a Cohiba Nicaraguan on the recommendation by the clerk, against my better judgment. I smoked it on the ride back north. Pretty one dimensional. I wouldn't kick it out of bed, but I also won't be buying any more.


----------



## Cocker_dude




----------



## jusphil85

The wife got me a jar of tatuaje black cg for our 2 anniversary! It came with a 3 pack of the robusto event cigars and some swag!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

box of Natural and Maduro Padron FR 50 (that postit note is what I call customer service) and a Dominican sampler of Nat Sherman Timeless


----------



## droy1958




----------



## RiGuy

I bought an artuto fuente gran reserva yesterday, it was pretty good.


----------



## DbeatDano

Baby's first shark. And also an Anejo 50 and 46, a La Palina lancero, Jericho Hill, an Oktoberfest, and another Epernay.


----------



## drb124

DbeatDano said:


> Baby's first shark. And also an Anejo 50 and 46, a La Palina lancero, Jericho Hill, an Oktoberfest, and another Epernay.


Nice! All good pick ups. I want to try the LP Classic in the Lance.


----------



## DbeatDano

drb124 said:


> Nice! All good pick ups. I want to try the LP Classic in the Lance.


Thanks man. It's my first lancero so I hope it's a good one. I'll try to post a review when the time comes.


----------



## Gunther7912

Just left my local B&M with 2 room 101 big paybacks, a CAO Amazon basin and a MUWAT Kentucky fire cured.


----------



## jpalamar

Buckeye Stogie said:


> box of Natural and Maduro Padron FR 50 (that postit note is what I call customer service) and a Dominican sampler of Nat Sherman Timeless


I was disappointed with the FR50 Maduro. I still think the 1926 80th is worlds better.


----------



## gen2mike

Latest purchase from the local b&m casa Del montechristo that Regius white label is interesting.


----------



## Trackmyer

Sweet find in bottom of my Wineador tonight. I bought these when I was on my hunting trip to west side of state a couple weeks ago. Rolled in after midnight and put these in bottom of wineador and forgot all about them. False front bottom drawer does a good job hiding stuff. Haaha.


----------



## Trackmyer

Duplicate, sorry


----------



## dcmain

Trackmyer said:


> Sweet find in bottom of my Wineador tonight. I bought these when I was on my hunting trip to west side of state a couple weeks ago. Rolled in after midnight and put these in bottom of wineador and forgot all about them. False front bottom drawer does a good job hiding stuff. Haaha.


Nice find. the monsters and the unicos too???


----------



## Archun

Finally, I'm gonna try these.
Las calaveras LC550 fiver and a stowaway La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Valentino


----------



## Tgs679

Fiver of Wynwood La Granada Corona


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Got these amazing smokes yesterday.

All Viva Republica, from left to right: Rapture Maduro Robusto, Guerrilla Warfare Corona and Disinformation Rothschild. Need to get my short smoke stash in order for this winter.


----------



## imported_mark_j

10 pack of Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare coronas. My first Viva Republica sticks, but the reviews read like something I'll really enjoy. Should arrive tommorow


----------



## Trackmyer

dcmain said:


> Nice find. the monsters and the unicos too???


Nah, that's just an empty box that sits on the wineador.


----------



## AuTechCoM

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Got these amazing smokes yesterday.
> 
> All Viva Republica, from left to right: Rapture Maduro Robusto, Guerrilla Warfare Corona and Disinformation Rothschild. Need to get my short smoke stash in order for this winter.


I love the Guerrilla Warfare, Let me know how the others are


----------



## dcmain

Trackmyer said:


> Nah, that's just an empty box that sits on the wineador.


Still a great find. I'm excited when I find a single I forgot I had in the humidor, I can't imagine finding a whole box!!


----------



## BryGuySC

I just received a My Father sampler from CI Make An Offer today.


----------



## droy1958

BryGuySC said:


> I just received a My Father sampler from CI Make An Offer today.
> 
> View attachment 51075
> View attachment 51076


That is a good sampler...


----------



## BryGuySC

Guess I can't post pics yet. Gotta get that post count up!


----------



## Don Fernando

Fuente Fuente Opus X local BM just got them in...


----------



## brimy623

Pick these babies up from a good BOTL.
Thx Dave (@d307p )they landed safe & sound!


----------



## Trackmyer

brimy623 said:


> Pick these babies up from a good BOTL.
> Thx Dave (@d307p )they landed safe & sound!


Oh! So very nice! Look forward to hearing your take on them. Haven't seen any yet myself.


----------



## brimy623

Trackmyer said:


> Oh! So very nice! Look forward to hearing your take on them. Haven't seen any yet myself.


Sure thing after I let them acclimate.
But Dave & I have very similar palates so I'm confident that I'll like them!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Fiver of Tatuaje Monster The Jekyll. Can't wait to try this one!


----------



## thechasm442

Haven't bought shit since forever. When the ex moved out my bills doubled. Got a new lighter a Herrera Esteli lancero, 2 Herrera Esteli pyramide fina's, and a box of L'atallier lat44 maduro.


----------



## photo_rob

box of Undercrown Corona Viva
box of Pudgy Monsters
Liga Meet Your Maker Sampler
8x Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection Especiale
3x Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gorda
3x Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Ebano

(As you can see, I prefer smaller vitolas/rings) I smoke mostly ISOMs, Olivas, Rockys, and EP Carillo so all of these will be new to me except for the Undercrowns. Definitely looking forward to some new flavor profiles.


----------



## Gunther7912

Went to a different local B&M and picked up a nub Cameroon and nub Connecticut plus a short story and a perdomo champagne


----------



## Heath

stopped in my b&m they git a shipment of opus x so I grabbed 
5 xxx
5 petite lancero
5 robusto
5 perfection #4

also grabed one of those new epc la historia or somthing like that.


----------



## dcmain

I got a $40 off $150 or more coupon from FSS and my package arrived today. My igloodor is nearing capacity.


----------



## TDunc

Discovered cigar bid this weekend my life will never be the same. Bid and won on a box of Gurkha war pig Belicoso and a box of Torano Exodus '50 Years' Torpedo. I was thrilled ..... The wife not so much.


----------



## Shaun

Opps! Duplicate post. <deleted>


----------



## Shaun

dcmain said:


> I got a $40 off $150 or more coupon from FSS and my package arrived today. My igloodor is nearing capacity.


Nice looking haul!


----------



## Shaun

photo_rob said:


> View attachment 51087
> 
> 
> box of Undercrown Corona Viva
> box of Pudgy Monsters
> Liga Meet Your Maker Sampler
> 8x Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection Especiale
> 3x Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gorda
> 3x Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Ebano
> 
> (As you can see, I prefer smaller vitolas/rings) I smoke mostly ISOMs, Olivas, Rockys, and EP Carillo so all of these will be new to me except for the Undercrowns. Definitely looking forward to some new flavor profiles.


Wow! Another nice haul. You guys're making me jealous.


----------



## dcmain

Shaun said:


> Nice looking haul!


I think the bottom row was their last "Large RG 90+ rated" sampler. I gave away a lot of the first one I bought so this one I will drop in my igloodor and smoke later in the winter or early next year over a month or more.

The Kuba was a freebee, and I love those too, so Bonus!


----------



## Cocker_dude

My La Colmena tin arrived along with my Improptu Stout.


----------



## Nicks85

I had a couple big purchases come in this week.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

jpalamar said:


> I was disappointed with the FR50 Maduro. I still think the 1926 80th is worlds better.


I was "disappointed" with the first 2 I had (I attributed it to having too large of an expectation and smoking them ROTT (right off the truck). But after having a few that we properly rested.... These are damn good and the $25 price point is very reasonable for such quality,a top 5 imo. The 80 years my favorite cigar ... A Nicaraguan Puro perfected.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Ribeater

pardon varity set with a handful of nice sticks awesomempackaging saving them for christmas


----------



## Auburnguy

I bought a box of Camacho Triple Maduro. It was a weak moment. I don't know what happened. I blacked out, and when I came to, I had an email confirming my purchase.


----------



## Gordo1473

A box of opus angel share and a bundle of UF4


----------



## Old Smokey

Gordo1473 said:


> A box of opus angel share and a bundle of UF4


Brian, I am jealous of your box of Angels Share. They are my favorite cigar. If you decide to part with a 5'er, please let me know.


----------



## Gordo1473

Old Smokey said:


> Brian, I am jealous of your box of Angels Share. They are my favorite cigar. If you decide to part with a 5'er, please let me know.


I am quite a fan also. Didn't realize it's a 32 count box till he told me price. That stings a little. I'll let you know


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> I am quite a fan also. Didn't realize it's a 32 count box till he told me price. That stings a little. I'll let you know


Yup the price hurts... ALOT.. But damn those are some awesome gars!!!!!!


----------



## sligub

Just arrived as I left work


----------



## Old Smokey

Gordo1473 said:


> I am quite a fan also. Didn't realize it's a 32 count box till he told me price. That stings a little. I'll let you know


Did you get the Robustos? Yes, please let me know if you decide to recoup some of your $$.


----------



## droy1958

TDunc said:


> Discovered cigar bid this weekend my life will never be the same. Bid and won on a box of Gurkha war pig Belicoso and a box of Torano Exodus '50 Years' Torpedo. I was thrilled ..... The wife not so much.


Some marriage advice: If you keep her mad, you'll never have to worry about pissing her off.....
Disclaimer: It didn't work for my first two wives, but I think I have this last one fooled.....


----------



## Old Smokey

:wave:


droy1958 said:


> Some marriage advice: If you keep her mad, you'll never have to worry about pissing her off.....
> Disclaimer: It didn't work for my first two wives, but I think I have this last one fooled.....


Sage advice Obi-Wan. Very sage!:wave:


----------



## Gordo1473

Here's a pic of heaven


----------



## droy1958

Gordo1473 said:


> Here's a pic of heaven


Jiminy Cricket, that just makes my mouth water....


----------



## Old Smokey

Gordo1473 said:


> Here's a pic of heaven


I just had to empty my drool cup.


----------



## Tgs679

a couple FFOX xXx


----------



## zeebee

Old Smokey said:


> I just had to empty my drool cup.


----------



## Don Fernando

Sharks and 1926 Padrons


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Old Smokey

Gordo1473 said:


> Here's a pic of heaven


 Brian, your PM box is full.


----------



## Gordo1473

Old Smokey said:


> Brian, your PM box is full.


I emptied it


----------



## droy1958

2 Tat Pudgy Monsters
La Palina El Diario Toro
Estilo Cubano Original Lancero


----------



## Auburnguy

I got a box of Camacho Triple Maduro in the mail today. They will be enjoyed this summer for sure! I can't wait for camping season.


----------



## Merovius

Knew Id find these on sale after Halloween



More of a gift than a purchase; father in law got these for me w/some help from the wife. Shes been listening 



Box split with a fellow dead head. @OldSkoolTarHeel



Finally refilled the box on this polarizing stick, when theyre on theyre good imo.



Running low on Dominicans


----------



## Shemp75

Padron Jizz


----------



## Auburnguy

When I grow up, I want to be like ^^^^^^ these two!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Shaun

Ave Maria Barbarossa 5'er, John Bull Bulldog 5'er, Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Petite Red Corojo (tins) 5'er, Reposado '96 Connecticut Salomon 5'er, Luchador El Hombre 5'er, Spectre Robusto 5'er, Punch Bareknuckle Rothschild single.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## BryGuySC

Have a fiver of Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne and a fiver of Liga Undercrown on the way. Heard good things about both. Figured I needed to try them.

I also picked up one of these at my local B&M; Opus X Fuente Fuente.


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> When I grow up, I want to be like ^^^^^^ these two!


Yeppers....my friendship can be bartered for. 
Hint hint; Shemp, Mike, Shaun, Ken, Bryan and all others that have way too many cigars to deal with. I just want you to know that I'm here for you. I have a degree from OPS University (Other Peoples Smokes). I can lend support and guide you through these rough patches in life. It's a calling for me.....


----------



## BryGuySC

Auburnguy said:


> When I grow up, I want to be like ^^^^^^ these two!


My sentiments exactly! 
I'm still happy with my one, first Opus X! I just have to have the willpower to let it age!


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> Yeppers....my friendship can be bartered for.
> Hint hint; Shemp, Mike, Shaun, Ken, Bryan and all others that have way too many cigars to deal with. I just want you to know that I'm here for you. I have a degree from OPS University (Other Peoples Smokes). I can lend support and guide you through these rough patches in life. It's a calling for me.....


I keep having to replenish my supply because someone keeps smoking them. Oh, wait...


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> I keep having to replenish my supply because someone keeps smoking them. Oh, wait...


Selfish $&*[email protected]#...


----------



## dcmain

Found myself on a road trip today looking for a B&M that stocks some of the better sticks I've been lusting after. I ended up in Hamburg PA at the CI Superstore. I purchased the selection below mostly for trades and Christmas presents. However, the San Lotano Oval on the far right cost me $139.99. I didn't realize the error until I was back in my La-Z-Boy in New York. I called the store and explained the situation. They put me on hold for a minute then said they would call me back. Within 5 minutes the floor manager called me and let me know they were reversing the charges for the box. She said the other 3 Oval singles on the floor had been marked as boxes also (which they corrected) and they had performed a count to confirm they had the correct number of boxes in their inventory. Fast, efficient and fair. I will continue to purchase from CI!


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> Selfish $&*[email protected]#...


:biggrin:


----------



## MattyMatt

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla corona gorda and Oliva V lancero from CBID. The Tats are extremely dry and brittle with one having a pretty decent wrapper split from the head to under the band point. Sent an email to customer service. Never had a problem with anything from CBID before.


----------



## zeebee

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## drb124

Some pickups plus some stuff from the lancero pass on here...


----------



## drb124

Shaun said:


> Ave Maria Barbarossa 5'er, John Bull Bulldog 5'er, Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Petite Red Corojo (tins) 5'er, Reposado '96 Connecticut Salomon 5'er, Luchador El Hombre 5'er, Spectre Robusto 5'er, Punch Bareknuckle Rothschild single.


Nice pickup... Word of advice on the Luchadors if you haven't smoke them before... I would give em a day to dry box. I had some pretty good burn issues with a couple I smoked. It looks like the wrapper is pretty thick and would benefit from a help to burn.


----------



## Shaun

drb124 said:


> Nice pickup... Word of advice on the Luchadors if you haven't smoke them before... I would give em a day to dry box. I had some pretty good burn issues with a couple I smoked. It looks like the wrapper is pretty thick and would benefit from a help to burn.


Thanks, bro. I haven't smoked one yet, but I'll be sure to dry-box for at least 24 hours before I do.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I just got smacked down at work as two purchases from great BOTL's here on the forum landed at work at the same time.

I've got a fiver of Norteno's which look AMAZING!!! And came with a hitch hiker, a Cordoba y Morales 19th Hole, which also looks pretty darn good. @Merovius, you're the man.

Then I also got a fiver of Guerrilla Warfare Petit Coronas, which I absolutely LOVE, along with two Sharks and two Power Rangers. Those also came with a hitch hiker, which looks like I'll have to throw a "Party" for, a "Short" party, lol. @SeanTheEvans, you're pretty swell too.

Thanks guys, you are the greatest.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

zeebee said:


> View attachment 51177
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo.


Let us know how that Rabid Reindeer goes!


----------



## zabhatton

So I made a big ticket purchase from Rivers @drb124 . however, a couple of sticks were danaged. These are the prompt replacements with some extra purchases and he threw in a free KFC. I appreciate the note brother!


----------



## drb124

zabhatton said:


> So I made a big ticket purchase from Rivers @drb124 . however, a couple of sticks were danaged. These are the prompt replacements with some extra purchases and he threw in a free KFC. I appreciate the note brother!


I'm glad everything got there undamaged this time!! Hope you enjoy everything.


----------



## goatking

10 Tesa 312 lanceros yum


----------



## jp1979

Bought the MD North and some hitchies


----------



## MattyMatt

Much gratitude to brother defetis for his return on a trade for Boveda packs. Very generous!


----------



## Shmokey

Just got come Papas Fritas in from Cbid. Havent had the chance to try them yet.


----------



## Trackmyer

Was out in Eastern NY today for work and stopped in Ed Leez in Albany. Picked up some of these....



Now Im prepping work stuff for morning and figured Id go ahead and fire one up.. Yummy!


----------



## DbeatDano

5er of Norteno Lonsdales from Small Batch Cigar. Can't wait til they're ready to smoke.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## SmokinSpider

B&M had a box of each.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Anejo 888s and two Ashton Symmetry


----------



## Bizumpy

Went a little crazy on cbid and got a bunch of singles...

Fonseca 5-50 (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Gurkha Titan (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Bahia Gold Robusto (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Bahia Vintage Torpedo (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Nestor Miranda Holguin Collection Churchill (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Gurkha Trident Robusto (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Rocky Patel Burn Robusto (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Torano Dominican Selection Torpedo (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
The Reckoning by Studio Tobac Robusto (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Obsidian Mini Corona (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Obsidian White Noise Belicoso (Single)

Never tried any of 'em.. hope at least a couple are ok.


----------



## jpalamar

Father in laws Christmas gift. He is a huge hockey fan and a cigar guy. Yes its signed.


----------



## BryGuySC

Fiver of Perdomo 10th Anni. Champagne just came in, with a free Camacho Criollo.

http://s120.photobucket.com/user/bcsssj/media/IMG_20141118_135957774_HDR_zpso9orb8of.jpg.html


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Just got my order from Small Batch. I LOVE those guys.



I've not got my Christmas 2015 smokes, Rabid Reindeer and Nasty Nutcracker.

Plus some Love Live the King My Style is Jalapeno, which I got simply because I love the name.

And some Edgar Hoil Lanceros.


----------



## usafvet509

Got my Mike's Cigars order today! Anyone remember me asking last year about this mug? All good things to him who waits :nod:
View attachment 88880


Now I have to wait a few days as I fight a double whammy, sinusitis and.bronchitis, before enjoying a double maduro Punch


----------



## Sigaar

Bought another box of Padron's. This time 1926 No.6 Maduro.


----------



## garublador

I got two La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor robustos and two Illusione Rothchildes at a B&M a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Work4Play

Oh yea!


----------



## Wook42

Work4Play said:


> Oh yea!


You sir, are a blessed man!


----------



## Haroon

I just bought a box of short story maduros which was kind of hard to find and I am pretty excited to try them. I really liked the naturals which i bought based on a recommendation.


----------



## peepskp

All new smokes for me besides the Padron and Aging Room:

Espinosa Habano
Room 101 Daruma
AF Super Belicoso
AF WOAM
Paul Stulac Angel
Aging Room F55
LP UF-13 Dark
LP Dirty Rat
LP t52
Herrera Esteli Norteno
Ilusione Fume D' Amour
Padron no 35
Davidoff Nicaragua Primeros

To all experienced puffer fish; which one should I save for the birth of my second child?


----------



## Bizumpy

peepskp said:


> To all experienced puffer fish; which one should I save for the birth of my second child?


Well, since "padrón" can mean "big daddy" or "large, angry father," that might be appropriate.


----------



## usafvet509

View attachment 88920


Got these today!!!


----------



## Auburnguy

This was the product of a boring night in a bar as a DD. Bored CBid Bidding. Nothing super exciting in my wins, but I didn't spend hardly any money. I shouldn't have won any of those auctuons. $1.60 a stick across the board. Got some Sosa's for yard gars. At $1 a stick, they will be used while shoveling snow this winter. If I only get through half the stick and I am too cold, not big deal to toss it.


----------



## Shmokey

Just ordered a box of Rothchildes yesterday.


----------



## Old Smokey

This morning I bought 7 Anejo 46's, 7 Anejo Sharks and 2 Opus X Fuente Fuente Robustos. I had planned on buying more, but my local didn't get as many this year and 7 of each is all I was allowed. Still, I am a happy camper.


----------



## Ilroy

On my lunch break ran over to Dion's B&M and picked up some Illusione cg:4 and a Fuente Short Story.


----------



## Laynard




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

More Tats today. The lanceros are right on time, as I'm down to my last one from the last set.


----------



## HardHeaded

Went to my local place tonight for something new to smoke. Turns out they had a nice stash of Anejos just in stock.

Picked up a pair of 46s to perk up my weekend for 11.75 a piece. Not bad for NY pricing.


----------



## zeebee

Auburnguy said:


> $1.60 a stick across the board.


You might be surprised by those CAO Extreme's. Let them rest for a few months then let me know what you think. I was very happy with them.


----------



## zeebee

Decent trip to a new B&M this evening.


----------



## Aureus

I was distinctly unhappy with the lack of Tatuaje in my humidor. So when I was at the B&M yesterday I corrected that.

Tatuaje Reserva SW
Cojonu 2003
Cojonu 2009
Cojonu 2012
Two different sizes of the Tattoos

Now to just not smoke them so its not empty of Tatuajes.


----------



## goatking

Liga Privada No. 9 Pigs, not bad for $99!


----------



## Ethernomad

Padron Sampler #88 Nat


----------



## Ethernomad

Just pulled the trigger on a custom 5-pack.

Arturo Fuente Reserva Anejo Shark No.77
Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
Padron Executive Maduro
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga Oscuro
HDM Excalibur Maduro No.1


----------



## Bizumpy

Ethernomad said:


> El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga Oscuro


I will trade you a fiver of Gurkha Crests for that one cigar! That's a $130 value!


----------



## k-morelli

today's haul, guy threw in the Norteno for me to try


----------



## Ethernomad

Bizumpy said:


> I will trade you a fiver of Gurkha Crests for that one cigar! That's a $130 value!


Sorry Bizumpy. I appreciate your msrp math, but no trade. However, you can find them online for <$7...


----------



## Bizumpy

Foiled again!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Box of Padron 1926 Serie 40th Anniversary and a nice random pick-up; FFOX Lost City Sampler


----------



## Gordo1473

2 boxes of sharks
3 ratzilla
1 between the lines
2 don Carlos 
2 tennessee waltz

Not a bad day but damn expensive


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> 2 boxes of sharks
> 3 ratzilla
> 1 between the lines
> 2 don Carlos
> 2 tennessee waltz
> 
> Not a bad day but damn expensive


Damn... I need your budget and your B&M's... Nice pickup...


----------



## Hubby

Thanks to a fellow BOTL I was able to pick up 4 Angel Shares... And he even threw in 2 hitch hikers! Thanks man!!!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Hubby said:


> Damn... I need your budget and your B&M's... Nice pickup...


They limited me to only 3 on the ratzilla I would have bought all of them. The guy that runs the b&m with sharks asked if I wanted what was left of 3rd box. I said I'd let others get some. Only because my other b&m will have some too.


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> They limited me to only 3 on the ratzilla I would have bought all of them. The guy that runs the b&m with sharks asked if I wanted what was left of 3rd box. I said I'd let others get some. Only because my other b&m will have some too.


That's it when my budget comes around next month I'm talking to you first... Cant get any of the good stuff up here... I need some of them sharks!


----------



## lukesparksoff

box of Anejo No. 77 Shark , box of Camacho Liberty 2014 , and a Camacho LE Double Shock Toro


----------



## droy1958

Got these 10 cigars in a sampler along with a little 40 ct. humidor for $35 shipped from Cigar.com


----------



## TCBSmokes

garublador said:


> I got two La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor robustos and two Illusione Rothchildes at a B&M a couple weeks ago.


Oh, yeah. Two nice 'gars. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sligub said:


> Just arrived as I left work


The warning labels look more foreboding in Dutch. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

TDunc said:


> Discovered cigar bid this weekend my life will never be the same. Bid and won on a box of Gurkha war pig Belicoso and a box of Torano Exodus '50 Years' Torpedo. I was thrilled ..... The wife not so much.


Congrats and welcome to the Dark Side.  T.


----------



## Ethernomad

Ethernomad said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a custom 5-pack.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Reserva Anejo Shark No.77
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
> Padron Executive Maduro
> El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga Oscuro
> HDM Excalibur Maduro No.1


Figured I should follow up with a pic. A few hitch hikers too.


----------



## Merovius

Ratzilla!!!



$$$


----------



## Gordo1473

Merovius said:


> Ratzilla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> $$$


Nice my b&m limited ratzilla a too 1 per . I was able to snag 3 before they were gone


----------



## OnePyroTec

Didn't take pictures but I stopped in at Fumare in Reno Tuesday and picked up a fist full of Illusione Fume D’ Amour Lagunas for after dinner smokes today. Absolutely had the perfect burn to them. No need to mention that the flavor/blend didn't let us down either. Definitely a must on buy again list.


----------



## [email protected]

OnePyroTec said:


> Didn't take pictures but I stopped in at Fumare in Reno Tuesday and picked up a fist full of Illusione Fume D' Amour Lagunas for after dinner smokes today. Absolutely had the perfect burn to them. No need to mention that the flavor/blend didn't let us down either. Definitely a must on buy again list.


Where does this stick range in strength and flavor?? Passed on some yesterday but may reconsider.


----------



## [email protected]

.
View attachment 89027


Part of a haul from yesterday. No limit in store just on my wallet. Two full packs of ratzillas, full box of uc pigs and full mazos of muwat night crawlers. Anyone had a night crawler please comment I was so tempted to buy a mazo since they didn't do singles of those


----------



## Merovius

Gordo1473 said:


> Nice my b&m limited ratzilla a too 1 per . I was able to snag 3 before they were gone


Nice! My B&M has a similar policy but made an exception "just because its you". A few years of treating them right and just generally being pleasant/friendly goes a long way.

I just hope theyre good!


----------



## Don Fernando

Viaje Thanksgiving Sampler SmallBatch


----------



## droy1958

These were a contest win from Cigar Federation and @drez


----------



## OnePyroTec

[email protected] said:


> Where does this stick range in strength and flavor?? Passed on some yesterday but may reconsider.


It was a small cigar so there was not enough for any "strength" to be noticed by me. As for flavor, full.


----------



## Hubby

Picked up 4 more Angel Shares from a fellow BOTL on another forum, and they threw in a Noblesse... Mazo of Sensei's Sensational Sarsaparilla...


----------



## Hubby

madmark said:


> Viaje Thanksgiving Sampler SmallBatch


Nice pickup!


----------



## Hubby

[email protected] said:


> .
> View attachment 89027
> 
> 
> Part of a haul from yesterday. No limit in store just on my wallet. Two full packs of ratzillas, full box of uc pigs and full mazos of muwat night crawlers. Anyone had a night crawler please comment I was so tempted to buy a mazo since they didn't do singles of those


Nice grabs!!!!!


----------



## zeebee




----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 89076


Ok so I couldn't hole back and got the whole pack. Smoked one today and besides cracking and going crazy it was a very full full smoke bomb that was very enjoyable.


----------



## Don Fernando

5 more Sharks..


----------



## WI F350

I rented a Korean,...does that count.

Oh...wait we are talking smokes...my bad.


----------



## Don Fernando

How are the Sensei's Sensational Sarsaparilla? I was thinking of picking some up..



Hubby said:


> Picked up 4 more Angel Shares from a fellow BOTL on another forum, and they threw in a Noblesse... Mazo of Sensei's Sensational Sarsaparilla...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Picked up a handful of these ... AF Between the lines ... Great smoke, really enjoy these


----------



## Hubby

madmark said:


> How are the Sensei's Sensational Sarsaparilla? I was thinking of picking some up..


Ive only had one that was gifted to me... But I would say Full bodied... Citrus, Licorice, Creamy, and Nuts throughout the cigar... Unique thats for sure...


----------



## zeebee

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Picked up a handful of these ... AF Between the lines ... Great smoke, really enjoy these


I haven't been able to find these at a local B&M. They are very aesthetically pleasing. Are there clear transitions with the wrapper changes?


----------



## gen2mike

Picked these up at Casa de Montechristo in the Chicago burbs.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

zeebee said:


> I haven't been able to find these at a local B&M. They are very aesthetically pleasing. Are there clear transitions with the wrapper changes?


Not a lot of changes in this cigar. Very mild-medium, 'sweeter' smoke... very good paired with a nice Christmas brew.


----------



## drb124

Recent order from Small Batch during their Black Friday week promos. Ordered the Rabid Reindeer and other CAO Seasonals, the Crowned heads were free, plus 10% off and free shipping. In addition, I emailed on Saturday to see if they would sub in a Nasty Nutcracker for a Rabid Reindeer in the 3 pack of CAO singles, placed my order Saturday with a note in the comments for the substitution, and received my order at 11am in Mississippi. That is unbelievable from California. I am beyond pleased with the service from these guys. I just can't say it enough. Not only are they available by email at pretty much any reasonable hour, I have yet to make a request that they have not bent over backwards to accommodate. Sorry for the long winded post, here is the pic.


----------



## Passprotection

Got it! And then promptly smoked one.


----------



## Gordo1473

Passprotection said:


> Got it!


That's awesome


----------



## Gordo1473

2 sharks
2 anejo 888
2 dirty rats
1 angel share


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I spent a bit of my birthday money:


Been getting more and more short smokes for the cold winter ahead.


Got great deals on all three boxes.


----------



## Rorick

Going to meet up with a friend today who also smokes, so I decided to pick up a couple of sticks yesterday. Got an Isla Del Sol, a Baccarat, and a Romeo y Julieta. Still setting up my tupperdor, so sticking with single sticks for now.


----------



## Auburnguy

My last 2 Groupons


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

zeebee said:


> I haven't been able to find these at a local B&M. They are very aesthetically pleasing. Are there clear transitions with the wrapper changes?


To me it's all aesthetics... I don't find much transition at all, very one-noted but complex flavor profile.


----------



## ProjectSunfire

Early Xmas present to myself


----------



## Auburnguy

ProjectSunfire said:


> Early Xmas present to myself
> 
> View attachment 51371


Wow. Nice self present!


----------



## jp1979

gen2mike said:


> Picked these up at Casa de Montechristo in the Chicago burbs.
> View attachment 51340


did you hit the aging room? some wicked cool shit in there


----------



## gen2mike

jp1979 said:


> did you hit the aging room? some wicked cool shit in there


I did I found those Anejos there they have a few boxes of different anejos that have been aging since 2011


----------



## jp1979

gen2mike said:


> I did I found those Anejos there they have a few boxes of different anejos that have been aging since 2011


That place is dangerous... I have very little self control. Next time try one of the b52 house cigars. They are pretty good.


----------



## jp1979

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I spent a bit of my birthday money


I have had a couple of those HCS, for the money they can't be beat.


----------



## lukesparksoff

a new box of maddy Hammers


----------



## Shemp75

Hammer & Sickle LE2014s


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Old Smokey

Just got home from my local-

4 Fuente Anejo 60's
3 Opus X Perfection 2
3 Opus X Power Rangers
2 Cao MX2 Robusto

I have plenty of cigars to smoke, so all of these except the MX2 are going into the aging box buried in the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## MadMatt

5 A Fuente Corona
5 Oliva O Robusto
5 Torano Exodus Robusto
:smoke2:


----------



## Ilroy

2 Padron Maduro 2000
1 Illusione 68


----------



## Gordo1473

2 sharks
4 between the lines
1 Comancho barber pole
1 fratello


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

5 - Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.5
5 - Sons of Anarchy Clubhouse Edition - KG-9
The Jericho Four Sampler



One day I'm going to become artistically inclined and take some "nice" shots of my smokes, alas, today is not that day.


----------



## Shaun

Gran Habano Zulu Zulu Connecticut Lancero, Ave Maria Immaculata Toro 5'er, My Father Flor de las Antillas Belicoso (2), Illusione '888' Candela, Oliva Master Blends III Churchill, Man O' War Armada, My Father La Antiguedad Super Toro, 5'er of 'the usual' (Cuba Libre The Brute).


----------



## Cocker_dude

Was in Minneapolis during the Thanksgiving holiday and had to visit at least one shop while I was there.

Since I've been hearing great things about Crux cigars, I had to go check out Tobacco Grove since I know at least one of the owners started the Crux cigar company. I chatted with the owners for a few minutes and they are both great guys. Super friendly and were willing to answer all of my questions about their cigars.

The shop is nice as well with a comfortable feel with plenty of seating. Although it was quite full!! Always a good thing.

Here are my purchases!


----------



## OnePyroTec

I stopped in at Fumare in Reno again yesterday and picked up the rest of the open stock of the Illusione Fume D' Amour Lagunas.

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/16mmDrive-InFilms/media/20141207_101422_zps4fe875f3.jpg.html


----------



## droy1958

Box Spanish Lonsdale
10 Spanish Lonsdale Maduro
5 Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## DbeatDano

Mason Dixon North and South sampler and Tarazona Revolution robustos from Cigar Federation, and a 5er of Skullcrushers from Cbid


----------



## Billb1960

DbeatDano said:


> Mason Dixon North and South sampler and Tarazona Revolution robustos from Cigar Federation, and a 5er of Skullcrushers from Cbid


How does the Skull Crusher compare to the Ruination?


----------



## DbeatDano

Billb1960 said:


> How does the Skull Crusher compare to the Ruination?


Skullcrusher has significantly less pepper spice than the Ruination and has more leather, coffee, and cocoa. Both are about the same strength and both are pretty full bodied.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Santa came early this year... Amazing gift from my brother - 2013 Opus X22 6 , Great Fuente bomb from an IG friend (those sharks), Split box of Opus X PerfeXtion X, and a nice miscellaneous online order from neptunecigar.com... that Destino al Siglo A..


----------



## Old Smokey

Buckeye, those really look awesome. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Went a little crazy on cbid over Thanksgiving week, 80 smokes in all, but wanted to beef up and broaden out my affordable everyday selection and got a few treats, too. T.
View attachment 89248
Got 5 ea of these with 10 and 15 for the last two..
View attachment 89247
a nice Don Pepin family sampler..
View attachment 89246
gift for a friend..
View attachment 89245
some Nubs for me..
View attachment 89244
and a nifty tin sign plus a couple HG's.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## penguinshockey

Two boxes of Anejo #77s . 
The best part was only paying $210 each and free shipping!


----------



## Old Smokey

I picked up 8 Anejo 60's at my local last night. Missed out on stocking up on 46's (got 7) so figured I would grab what was available.


----------



## lukesparksoff

penguinshockey said:


> Two boxes of Anejo #77s .
> The best part was only paying $210 each and free shipping!


Great price Jim


----------



## lukesparksoff

one box of Tatuaje Jekyll


----------



## Laynard




----------



## oleballcoachtn




----------



## sjcruiser36

Some smokes to share with one of the BIL's over Christmas week. Still have to pick up the Flor de las Antillas and La Antiguedad.


----------



## droy1958

sjcruiser36 said:


> Some smokes to share with one of the BIL's over Christmas week. Still have to pick up the Flor de las Antillas and La Antiguedad.


You're a fine BIL.....


----------



## Cardinal

My last purchase of the year is a box of one of the best cigars I smoked in 2014 - Anejo 46s.


----------



## Heath

ah-oh... awesome pick up. thats my favorite nc.


Cardinal said:


> My last purchase of the year is a box of one of the best cigars I smoked in 2014 - Anejo 46s.


----------



## Cardinal

Heath said:


> ah-oh... awesome pick up. thats my favorite nc.


I had my first shark this year also and it was good, but yeah the 46 was blissful. I don't know if I can call it my favorite YET, but it's definitely in the conversation and I can't wait to see if they actually get better over the course of a couple years.


----------



## Old Smokey

I really like the 46's and Sharks. When I smoke a 46 I find myself saying I like them a little better than the Sharks. But last night I smoke one of last years Sharks and found myself thinking it was better than the 46. I guess for me it is a toss up. Last year I smoked a 4 year old Shark and it was awesome.


----------



## Laynard




----------



## Drez_

Yummy lanceros!


----------



## Cardinal

Laynard said:


>


Nice haul. I just had one of the Santas last year, and if those snowmen are as good then I'll wish I'd bought some


----------



## jp1979

Cardinal said:


> Nice haul. I just had one of the Santas last year, and if those snowmen are as good then I'll wish I'd bought some


The snowmen are the shizzz. Better than the Santa and better than this years releases. Last year's were tweaked La Traviatas this year are regular production cigars with fancy bands... I Took a pass.


----------



## Laynard

Cardinal said:


> Nice haul. I just had one of the Santas last year, and if those snowmen are as good then I'll wish I'd bought some


I second what JP said. I tried both last year and my palate prefers the snowmen, although Santa is really good too. I am also not super excited about this year's release, but I have one of each to try.


----------



## sjcruiser36

droy1958 said:


> You're a fine BIL.....


Thanks D.!!! The B.I.L.'s were the ones that got me into enjoying these fine crafts. I only find it right to share my spoils when they have trouble getting their hands on newer smokes, or some older ones that are priced through the roof in their areas. I don't look for anything in return, but he did tell me not to bring any smokes, as he's picked up a few. Of course I didn't listen, and since he and his family are hosting Christmas this year, I only find it right to bring a gift for the host (I'm sure my sister will take a puff or two also). It looks like its going to be a fine week for smoking cigars outside of this crazy New Jersey weather, and into the warmer, and moderate tempered Florida weather this holiday season.


----------



## droy1958

sjcruiser36 said:


> Thanks D.!!! The B.I.L.'s were the ones that got me into enjoying these fine crafts. I only find it right to share my spoils when they have trouble getting their hands on newer smokes, or some older ones that are priced through the roof in their areas. I don't look for anything in return, but he did tell me not to bring any smokes, as he's picked up a few. Of course I didn't listen, and since he and his family are hosting Christmas this year, I only find it right to bring a gift for the host (I'm sure my sister will take a puff or two also). It looks like its going to be a fine week for smoking cigars outside of this crazy New Jersey weather, and into the warmer, and moderate tempered Florida weather this holiday season.


Good company, good times, good weather and good cigars....what a deal!


----------



## jp1979

No self control. Another box of Regius Red Label Lancero Extra


----------



## droy1958

It was a double dose of My Father's Day at my house. They sure make a "purty" box.....


----------



## Trackmyer

droy1958 said:


> It was a double dose of My Father's Day at my house. They sure make a "purty" box.....


That's a respectable purchase right there for sure.


----------



## droy1958

Trackmyer said:


> That's a respectable purchase right there for sure.


Well I'm not going to respect them. I'm going to torture them with fire.....


----------



## Trackmyer

droy1958 said:


> Well I'm not going to respect them. I'm going to torture them with fire.....


Haa....give 'em hell.


----------



## zeebee




----------



## droy1958

zeebee said:


>


Nice hit Zeebee....


----------



## zeebee

droy1958 said:


> Nice hit Zeebee....


I can't compete with your purchase! But at a grand total of $110, I'm satisfied... For this week. Lol


----------



## Shaun

zeebee said:


> I can't compete with your purchase! But at a grand total of $110, I'm satisfied... For this week. Lol


That's a very nice haul for $110! I love those Luchadors.


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> It was a double dose of My Father's Day at my house. They sure make a "purty" box.....


Whoa! Nice haul, bro.


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Whoa! Nice haul, bro.


Thanks....I've been informed by another person in my house that is my Christmas, birthday and Father's Day present for the next 7 years....


----------



## Merovius

Its that time of year again. FFOX6

Angels



Taurus



BBMFs



Don Arturo Gran AnniverXario



Forbidden X 13s



Forbidden X Maduros


----------



## Shmokey

Padron 1964 Maduro Robusto
LP UF-13 (My first of this line. So giddy)
LP #9 (My first of this one as well. Did I mention I was giddy?)
2x Short Stories


----------



## Sigaar

Stopped at a B&M and picked up a couple Tat Black labels, and Padron Londres Maduros.


----------



## Sigaar

Shmokey said:


> Padron 1964 Maduro Robusto
> LP UF-13 (My first of this line. So giddy)
> LP #9 (My first of this one as well. Did I mention I was giddy?)
> 2x Short Stories


Nice. That 1964 is my favorite.


----------



## zeebee

Merovius said:


> Its that time of year again. FFOX6
> 
> Angels
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus
> 
> 
> 
> BBMFs
> 
> 
> 
> Don Arturo Gran AnniverXario
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X 13s
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X Maduros


Amazing.


----------



## Shmokey

Sigaar said:


> Nice. That 1964 is my favorite.


Ive had two of them. One was gifted to me and one I got on my first trip to the B&M local lounge. Both times they have been nothing short of amazing. I did get one of the #0000 Padrons today as well. Wanted to give their more affordable options a try. I feel like I may have set myself up for disappointment since my only experience with Padrons are the 1964 Maduro Robusto.


----------



## droy1958

Merovius said:


> Its that time of year again. FFOX6
> 
> Angels
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus
> 
> 
> 
> BBMFs
> 
> 
> 
> Don Arturo Gran AnniverXario
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X 13s
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X Maduros


Where's that Drool thread at????


----------



## woodted

Merovius said:


> Its that time of year again. FFOX6
> 
> Angels
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus
> 
> 
> 
> BBMFs
> 
> 
> 
> Don Arturo Gran AnniverXario
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X 13s
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden X Maduros


Between these and your CC haul your credit card must be on fire!


----------



## jpalamar

My credit card works out more then me.


----------



## droy1958

jpalamar said:


> My credit card works out more then me.


Tyler and you have given me a dose of the OPUS X Eyes....:wacko:


----------



## drb124

Some random stuff from a new B&M I found, plus some stuff from Small Batch, CAYP, TH, Cigar Place had free shipping, a BNB order I've been waiting on for about 5 weeks, and decided to try out Cigar Federation's online store.



Another from Cigar Federation, got some credit at Rodrigo Cigars from doing a survey, and some from TH's mid month 10% off sale.



Finally, a CBid haul I have been putting off getting shipped for a month. I went on the get the Carrillo Maduros because it was a good bit cheaper than the cheapest box I could find, and this is what I ended up with.



The most amazing part is that I found somewhere to put all of this, but I am tapped as far as storage goes. If I get any more sticks, I'm going to have to install a 65/65 bubble around my house...


----------



## HardHeaded

drb124 said:


> Some random stuff from a new B&M I found, plus some stuff from Small Batch, CAYP, TH, Cigar Place had free shipping, a BNB order I've been waiting on for about 5 weeks, and decided to try out Cigar Federation's online store.
> 
> 
> 
> Another from Cigar Federation, got some credit at Rodrigo Cigars from doing a survey, and some from TH's mid month 10% off sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a CBid haul I have been putting off getting shipped for a month. I went on the get the Carrillo Maduros because it was a good bit cheaper than the cheapest box I could find, and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> The most amazing part is that I found somewhere to put all of this, but I am tapped as far as storage goes. If I get any more sticks, I'm going to have to install a 65/65 bubble around my house...


Impressive and tasty haul. At the rate I smoke thats roughly a years worth. Lol.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Nice little haul from a Puffer! I feel good about it. The Cuban Legacy is the first "real" cigar I have ever had. So I will hold them dear to me for sure. I need a new humidor now but whatever. I see a tupperdore and a bunch of 65% Bovedas in my very near future!



Cheers
Jay


----------



## drb124

HardHeaded said:


> Impressive and tasty haul. At the rate I smoke thats roughly a years worth. Lol.


Thanks! I am pretty much done until I sell some or smoke my way to some open space.


----------



## Old Smokey

I went to my local today after work and picked up 5 Fuente Unnamed Reserve 2014 and 3 Casa Cuba. I have never tried any of these, but I really seem to have a taste for Fuente cigars. We shall see if these fit the bill after resting a while.


----------



## zeebee

Sorry for the poor photo. 10 Joya Red and 5 La Dueña Petite Lanceros.


----------



## madmarvcr

CA Cigar of the year 2014


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nothing too crazy but my b&m got in some Nub Cafe which I have been looking forward too.


----------



## jbuck92

No pics right now, but I picked up a La Flor Dominican 1994 at my local B&M today.


----------



## droy1958

Scored a few Christmas smokes. Couple of FFOX and an Anejo 49... The FFOX were $11.00 each. Not sure if that's a good price or not. Just seen them and grabbed them. Somebody lemme' know...


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shemp75

Baby Jesus went easy on me this year out:


----------



## jbuck92

2 Romeo y Julieta Romeo's Court Tubos.

Anyone have thoughts on this stick? I picked them up from my local B&M for New Year's Eve with my father-in-law. Neither of us have had it before. The worker in the store recommended it to me.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

The left half of this tray are from Small Batch Cigars, their La Aurora Sampler and Warped Cigars sampler.

The right half is courtesy of Butthead's Tobacco Emporium in Danbury, CT. My SWMBO's family is from CT so we were there visiting for the holiday. I'm glad we stopped in, weird layout, but great selection.


----------



## zeebee

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> The left half of this tray are from Small Batch Cigars, their La Aurora Sampler and Warped Cigars sampler.
> 
> The right half is courtesy of Butthead's Tobacco Emporium in Danbury, CT. My SWMBO's family is from CT so we were there visiting for the holiday. I'm glad we stopped in, weird layout, but great selection.


They had Las Calaveras there? I'll seriously start driving now.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

zeebee said:


> They had Las Calaveras there? I'll seriously start driving now.


They had some when I was there Friday, but there were only a few left. They have a HUGE selection there, I'd probably give a call before you headed out there.


----------



## zeebee

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> They had some when I was there Friday, but there were only a few left. They have a HUGE selection there, I'd probably give a call before you headed out there.


Thanks man. I'll behave myself today. I'm only twitching a little bit. Lol


----------



## jbuck92

Kristoff Galerones Ceniza de Plata in Robusto size


----------



## Billb1960

Testing out a new semi-local B&M


----------



## JIK

Box of Blackouts, Some Attabey singles and some Jericho singles....


----------



## ssaka

Boxes of:

Padron 50th Natural & Maduro - long robust size
Oliva Melanio - churchill size
Tat Dr Jekyll 
Fuente Sungrown Double Chateau

STS


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

ssaka said:


> Boxes of:
> 
> Padron 50th Natural & Maduro - long robust size
> Oliva Melanio - churchill size
> Tat Dr Jekyll
> Fuente Sungrown Double Chateau
> 
> STS


I was about to ask how you were able to score those Padrons, then I realized who posted it. I've heard they're great cigars, though I'm sure I'll never actually be able to enjoy them.

Enjoy!


----------



## ssaka

I just walked into Famous Cigar in PA and bought them - no special hookup, no special price.

They are like $250 a 10ct box.

And I smoke one of the maduros last night and it was a damn fine cigar… a $25 cigar? I given up trying to decide this, cigar prices are simply crazy.

STS


----------



## wabashcr

Was in the area of a B&M at lunch today, stopped in on a whim, only to find they had Sharks. Grabbed a few for the humidor.


----------



## drb124

Got this for Christmas. My sister is up in Nashville and works every other weekend in Franklin, so she stopped by and picked these up after I called up and talk to the guys at Franklin Cigars. I'm not sure if they are just good guys or if they took a shine to her, but they tossed in 3 Tennessee Waltz for free which was very generous of them.



Picked this box of LFD DL Maddy up on a box of the day deal on Cigar Federation.





Finally, I ordered this when Famous dropped the Sarsaparilla $10 during a sale.


----------



## MattyMatt

Bahia Vintage
Montecristo Monte
Diesel Unlimited maduro
Man o' War Puro Authentico maduro
Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## TCBSmokes

drb124 said:


> Got this for Christmas. My sister is up in Nashville and works every other weekend in Franklin, so she stopped by and picked these up after I* called up and talk to the guys at Franklin Cigars.* I'm not sure if they are just good guys or if they took a shine to her, but they tossed in 3 Tennessee Waltz for free which was very generous of them.


Looks a nice place!

Franklin Cigar Humidor & Hops


----------



## Don Fernando

Arturo Fuente Magnum R Super Sixty


----------



## Shmokey

Herrera Esteli, LP Dirty Rat, LP #9


----------



## Ethernomad

I'm fairly positive I didn't take this photo upside down...


----------



## madmarvcr

CA 2014 top Best Value
Te-Amo Revolution Robusto 
I smoked 2 already and gave 2 away
Very Good, never disappointed with CA best bargains


----------



## Billb1960

A little EPM and PJ goodness


----------



## TCBSmokes

These just in. Gonna be a Happy New Year!
View attachment 89732
View attachment 89731
View attachment 89730
View attachment 89729


----------



## thechasm442

I got 3 5'rs.

Headley Grange Eminentes
Tatuaje Veracu 5
Surrogates Tramp Stamp

Also got a box of Herrera Esteli Lonsdale.


----------



## Billb1960

LP sampler from a very generous BOTL including a couple of hitchhikers.


----------



## Shemp75

You all ready for the Superbowl??!!! I am.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Billb1960 said:


> LP sampler from a very generous BOTL including a couple of hitchhikers.


Generous is an understatement! That's one heck of a bomb!


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> Generous is an understatement! That's one heck of a bomb!


The LP Unicos were a purchase. The Headley Grange and the unmentionable were an amazing surprise. This group never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## droy1958

Shemp75 said:


> You all ready for the Superbowl??!!! I am.


Down, set, hut 1, hut 2......those look sweet!


----------



## Redneck_toy

Just ordered two 5'ers last night. 
CAO extreme and Brick House mighty mighty. Looking forward to trying both.


----------



## MadMatt

:smoke2: RP The Edge


----------



## Shaun

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## Bizumpy

Redneck_toy said:


> CAO extreme


Looking forward to your thoughts on that one.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Calikind




----------



## sanity




----------



## droy1958

sanity said:


> View attachment 51720


Wow, nice....that's making me HONGRY.....


----------



## sanity

droy1958 said:


> Wow, nice....that's making me HONGRY.....


Local B&M has great prices and helped me put this together. Sold Opus X at MSRP.


----------



## droy1958

sanity said:


> Local B&M has great prices and helped me put this together. Sold Opus X at MSRP.


I picked up a couple of OPUS X Perfecxion No.5 at $11.00 the other day at a local B&M. I should've bought more, but there was a 2 limit. I may run back into town this week to see if I can score some more. Welcome from an old Nawlin's native....


----------



## sanity

droy1958 said:


> I picked up a couple of OPUS X Perfecxion No.5 at $11.00 the other day at a local B&M. I should've bought more, but there was a 2 limit. I may run back into town this week to see if I can score some more. Welcome from an old Nawlin's native....


B&M did not have a limit. I bought 10 Perfecxion X, 10 Fuente Fuente and 12 Angel's Share Fuente Fuente. I did not buy more to let other cigar lovers have a chance. Ranged from $11 to $18 a stick with taxes.


----------



## demuths1770

got to stop at two local shops yesterday, bought two of the new world one went out in a bomb that day


----------



## rawb

The closest b&m to my house (15 mins) is on a lower open level of a storefront and were recently flooded. :faint: So, I haven't been able to sample many new singles until I ran across a shop while on business Saturday.

Snagged 3 Ajeno 50s, a Tatuaje VI corona, and a Pardon #6000 . Looking forward to all three. Gonna let em nap awhile.


----------



## PSD4

I bought a fist-full of Illusione Fume d’Amour Clementes at a little B&M next door to Palm's Restaurant after lunch today.


----------



## sanity




----------



## Gordo1473

4 Rothschild 
4 sharks
1 Comancho Barber pole
2 un named reserve
2 fume d amour


----------



## B-daddy

demuths1770 said:


> got to stop at two local shops yesterday


Hey Kyle, what are those little closed foot ones in the left. I don't recognize them.


----------



## lvfcrook1503

B-daddy said:


> Hey Kyle, what are those little closed foot ones in the left. I don't recognize them.


Chupacabra by Esteban Carreras. Tasty Little guys once they get some rest.


----------



## demuths1770

B-daddy said:


> Hey Kyle, what are those little closed foot ones in the left. I don't recognize them.


Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra


----------



## lvfcrook1503

1 Bundle of Senseis Sensational Sarsaparilla
4 Pack of Angels Share
1 Tat Lancero Sampler
2014 Toast Across America
Room 101 Namakubi Single
Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Single
Room 101 HN213 Single
Camacho Blackout Single
OSOK Single
Edgar Hoill Lancero Single
Caldwell Eastern Standard Single
2 lbs of HF beads for Box Storage


----------



## demuths1770

lvfcrook1503 said:


> 1 Bundle of Senseis Sensational Sarsaparilla
> 4 Pack of Angels Share
> 1 Tat Lancero Sampler
> 2014 Toast Across America
> Room 101 Namakubi Single
> Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Single
> Room 101 HN213 Single
> Camacho Blackout Single
> OSOK Single
> Edgar Hoill Lancero Single
> Caldwell Eastern Standard Single
> 2 lbs of HF beads for Box Storage


omg you are slidding quicker than i thought!! we need to get you another hobby to balance this out lol


----------



## demuths1770

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Chupacabra by Esteban Carreras. Tasty Little guys once they get some rest.


ok i just saw we posted at the same time creepy lol


----------



## lvfcrook1503

demuths1770 said:


> omg you are slidding quicker than i thought!! we need to get you another hobby to balance this out lol


On it....Slowly working on Scotches lol Already have guns, craft beer, and cigars....I need to find a cheap one like coloring books or something lmao :rotfl:


----------



## Billb1960

5 Emilio AF1 Toros
5 Montecristo Espada Guards
5 Diesel Unl Maduro robustos


----------



## mihc45

5er Lat46 SS loved the Lat54 never had the ss before so well see
And a few different size fuente sun growns trying to help decide my next box purchase


----------



## dessureault

Limited lancero collection, RC184 and reserva A uno


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Bought three Liga Privada #9 's for my two friends and I. Then I dropped one, so it looks like I bought two for my friends! :doh:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

dessureault said:


> Limited lancero collection, RC184 and reserva A uno


Dayyyuuummm! Will you be my BOTLBFF?


----------



## thechasm442

Norteno lonsdale
Tat 10th anniv Havana Cazadores


----------



## penna stogey

demuths1770 said:


> Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra


what he said......Rolling the dice...big buck, no whammies.....he-he


----------



## demuths1770

penna stogey said:


> what he said......Rolling the dice...big buck, no whammies.....he-he


i have been told by three people these are really good. i got two resting some right now and may set fire to one very soon


----------



## Nevermore

I'm trying not to use the Devil site for my new years resolution. So what do I do? Hit up the local B&M. Wasn't a huge haul but I got some smokes I have been really wanting to try.


----------



## jp1979

2 Fuente Unnamed Reserve 6x60's


----------



## dessureault

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dayyyuuummm! Will you be my BOTLBFF?


AHAHA yes!! :lol: A tatuaje a day keeps the doctor away.. at least I like to think so..


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

Just got a 5 pack of the AVO XO's and the AVO Domaines. Also picked up a 5er of some Cohiba red dots and scored a 5 pack sampler of the Padron 1926 Naturals. I told the wife that I'd be good for now, but I'm already eyeing another box of the Fuente Hemingway short stories :rockon:


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Most excited about this CBid shipment!
LP Undercrown
MUWAT
Nub 464 Habano
KFC


----------



## HardHeaded

Needed to stock up on cheap smokes, so I placed a cbid order.


----------



## sanity

Anejo No. 48


----------



## droy1958

Been looking for some Lanceros that aren't $8-$12 each. I picked up 20 Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Lanceros for under $40 shipped. I did read some decent reviews on them and will give them a try at that price....


----------



## vishal50028

10 pack of Norteno Lonsdale.


----------



## RedDog

A 5 pack of Tatuaje TAA 2014. I thought I better grab some before they are gone. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> Been looking for some Lanceros that aren't $8-$12 each. I picked up 20 Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Lanceros for under $40 shipped. I did read some decent reviews on them and will give them a try at that price....


I picked up a 5er of the JdN Cabinetta Lanceros on CBid for $23. They're sitting in my humi resting for another week or so.

Review: Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie No. 13 - TheCigarFeed


----------



## Almi

I thought I would give these a try. Picked up from CBid for a nice price. 

The Alec Bradley Top Ten Flight Sampler No. 2 includes:
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)

and a 5 pack of Oliva Serie `O' Robusto


----------



## FloGrown85

I've been wanting to try some Oliva's lately and came across this 6 stick sampler on sale at a local B&M for... $18!! Woohoo!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 50th maddy
Regius Exlusivo USA Perfecto
Davidoff Millennium Robusto
2 Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades Shank


----------



## TCBSmokes

FloGrown85 said:


> I've been wanting to try some Oliva's lately and came across this 6 stick sampler on sale at a local B&M for... $18!! Woohoo!


Nice score! :banana:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Almi said:


> I thought I would give these a try. Picked up from CBid for a nice price.
> 
> The Alec Bradley Top Ten Flight Sampler No. 2 includes:
> 2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
> 2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
> 
> and a 5 pack of Oliva Serie `O' Robusto


I should do those AB's. Never had one. Thanks for the mention. Looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## wabashcr

TCBSmokes said:


> I should do those AB's. Never had one. Thanks for the mention. Looks good! :biggrin:


I really like the Prensado and Tempus blends.

Picked up 3 Anejo 46s and a Shark to put in the humidor today, as well as a San Lotano Oval maduro I enjoyed at the B&M.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> I picked up a 5er of the JdN Cabinetta Lanceros on CBid for $23. They're sitting in my humi resting for another week or so.
> 
> Review: Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie No. 13 - TheCigarFeed


Let me know what you think about them my friend. I was going to try some of the Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lanceros back when the Groupon was going on, but I read about a lot of plugged cigar problems with them so I passed...


----------



## Cool Breeze

I picked up some singles at cigarplace.biz this week.

Got the following:

Alec Bradley Black Market Punk
La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro
Aging Room F55
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Lancero (will be my first lancero)
Undercrown Corona Viva (haven't had this vitola and they say it's the best one)
RP Vintage 1990
RP Vintage 1992
Isle De La Sol x2 (want to try it because its a cheap coffee infused stick)


----------



## cakeanddottle

Jar of Tat Black coronas, forgot to snap a pic before I stuck it in the coolidor. Later.


----------



## madmarvcr

Some singles from Neptune Cigars


----------



## vishal50028

Neptune cigars is my go to B&M when im in fort Lauderdale during the week. awesome store and look forward to getting down to the Miami location one of these days


----------



## Cardinal

Some goodies from @SmallBatchCigars. I ordered them when I was out of town in order to take advantage of a sale, and I asked if they could hold the order for a couple days so it wouldn't sit too long unhumidified. If I'd known they'd pack everything with Bovedas I wouldn't have asked, but regardless they held the order, then mailed it out within hours of my saying "go" a week later. Rather than being annoyed with the special request, they added a freebie cigar (the Mason Dixon) and a sweet trucker hat! Thanks Andrew and Mike, this was my first order from you guys but won't be my last!

15 FdlA, 10 Illusione Rothchildes, 5 Fuente Hemingway maduros, and from the top-10 2014 list from @cakeanddottle I decided to try a couple news ones - the Viaje Collaboration and the Casa Fernandez Miamis.


----------



## jbuck92

Acid Kuba Kuba and a Padron 1964 Exclusivo. 

Keeping the Padron for my honeymoon in March! This will be my first experience with a Padron.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cardinal said:


> and from the top-10 2014 list from @cakeanddottle I decided to try a couple news ones - the Viaje Collaboration and the Casa Fernandez Miamis.


hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## Cardinal

cakeanddottle said:


> hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


Looking forward to trying them. I did a little more research and both seem to have gotten almost universally good reviews, so I'm pretty sure I'll like 'em. You'll be the first to know if I think they suck oke:


----------



## lukesparksoff

it was a B&M next to the pancake house, I had to pick up a couple


----------



## PSD4

A fistful of Aging Room F55. They are currently resting.


----------



## drb124

Cardinal said:


> Some goodies from @SmallBatchCigars. I ordered them when I was out of town in order to take advantage of a sale, and I asked if they could hold the order for a couple days so it wouldn't sit too long unhumidified. If I'd known they'd pack everything with Bovedas I wouldn't have asked, but regardless they held the order, then mailed it out within hours of my saying "go" a week later. Rather than being annoyed with the special request, they added a freebie cigar (the Mason Dixon) and a sweet trucker hat! Thanks Andrew and Mike, this was my first order from you guys but won't be my last!
> 
> 15 FdlA, 10 Illusione Rothchildes, 5 Fuente Hemingway maduros, and from the top-10 2014 list from @cakeanddottle I decided to try a couple news ones - the Viaje Collaboration and the Casa Fernandez Miamis.


Yeah, I have pretty much shut it down for a bit due to lack of room in the humi(s), but Small Batch is awesome. They are always happy to do whatever is necessary to help you out and facilitate a sale. And Nice Sticks


----------



## IKickHipsters

Purchased a box of Anejo Sharks.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz




----------



## CoCigarSmoker

Not much quantity, but to me it's quality!! Todays new arrivals...


----------



## droy1958

IKickHipsters said:


> Purchased a box of Anejo Sharks.


Wow....just yum. Good for you!!!


----------



## droy1958

CoCigarSmoker said:


> Not much quantity, but to me it's quality!! Todays new arrivals...


Nice score of no quantity. I'll say a prayer for you tonight...


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

droy1958 said:


> Nice score of no quantity. I'll say a prayer for you tonight...


Thanks man


----------



## thechasm442

Herrera Esteli Piramide 
Ave Maria Clermont
Diesel Corona
Some Boveda 65%
A cheapo $10 Xikar


----------



## rebus20

I picked up a rocky patel vintage 1990 and a oliva g yesterday. Ordered a xikar hygrometer off ebay this morning.


----------



## JollyRogers

NOOB's first haul from CI:
Picked up the Humidor and 10 premium sampler, the herfador & 8 top shelf sampler, the 3x 5pack samplers from Oliva, Drew Estates and CAO, a Vector Diablo Lighter, a Xikar X8 cutter, Humicare black ice humidification and a free lighter was included! Decisions throughout may be good bad or indifferent, but that's half the fun of being a NOOB, making mistakes and then learning from them!







Accessories:







Box of the samplers:







Samples Laid out:







Humidification and free lighter:







Humi and Sampler Pack that was included:


----------



## JollyRogers

And finally my new favorite shelf...including bourbon, cigars and bullets:
View attachment 90031

(just to note cigars are in there for the picture, have been taken out and put in tupperware while the humidor gets seasoned)


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

JollyRogers said:


> NOOB's first haul from CI:
> Picked up the Humidor and 10 premium sampler, the herfador & 8 top shelf sampler, the 3x 5pack samplers from Oliva, Drew Estates and CAO, a Vector Diablo Lighter, a Xikar X8 cutter, Humicare black ice humidification and a free lighter was included! Decisions throughout may be good bad or indifferent, but that's half the fun of being a NOOB, making mistakes and then learning from them!
> View attachment 51899
> 
> Accessories:
> View attachment 51900
> 
> Box of the samplers:
> View attachment 51901
> 
> Samples Laid out:
> View attachment 51902
> 
> Humidification and free lighter:
> View attachment 51903
> 
> Humi and Sampler Pack that was included:
> View attachment 51904


Congrats on the new haul! Just wondering if you have seasoned your new humidor yet, before storing your cigars in there? If not check out http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

Also I dont know if you already have a digital hygrometer you can calibrate for measuring RH levels. They are good for monitoring inside your humi.

If so, enjoy some libations and stogies!!!:drinking:


----------



## JollyRogers

LazyCaturdayz said:


> Congrats on the new haul! Just wondering if you have seasoned your new humidor yet, before storing your cigars in there? If not check out how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor
> 
> Also I dont know if you already have a digital hygrometer you can calibrate for measuring RH levels. They are good for monitoring inside your humi.
> 
> If so, enjoy some libations and stogies!!!:drinking:


Thanks for the info, I've definitely pulled them out and am seasoning the humidor currently per herf's guide! Looking forward to breaking into that bottle of woodford and picking a stogie to try!


----------



## WIEisME

Well looks like i cant post links yet, but just got my padron 50th manduro humidor... what a piece of art!~!!


----------



## RedDog

My latest purchase. It took me awhile to track down the Las Calaveras.


----------



## Shmokey

2 - Anejo 46
5 - Short Story Maduros


----------



## imported_mark_j

Bought another canister of these bad boys. My favorite cigar ever.


----------



## RedDog

My latest purchase. It took me awhile to track down the Las Calaveras.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## vishal50028

10 pack Norteno Toro Especial 
3 anejo 888
3 my father #3 cremas
3 casa torano Connecticut
4 la aroma de cuba Churchill


----------



## TCBSmokes

JollyRogers said:


> NOOB's first haul from CI:
> Picked up the Humidor and 10 premium sampler, the herfador & 8 top shelf sampler, the 3x 5pack samplers from Oliva, Drew Estates and CAO, a Vector Diablo Lighter, a Xikar X8 cutter, Humicare black ice humidification and a free lighter was included! Decisions throughout may be good bad or indifferent, but that's half the fun of being a NOOB, making mistakes and then learning from them!
> View attachment 51899


Nice haul, Chris, and good presentation, too. You had me at the first box of goodies. :razz: I also like how you've kept the infused sticks elsewhere. "NOOB", my a**. lol. T.


----------



## JollyRogers

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice haul, Chris, and good presentation, too. You had me at the first box of goodies. :razz: I also like how you've kept the infused sticks elsewhere. "NOOB", my a**. lol. T.


Ha I may or may not have lurked for a bit before taking the plunge! I was like a kid on Christmas when the box arrived! Now struggling to be patient while I get a baseline on the hygrometer and let my humidor season! But patience is hard!

Also picked these up at the local B&M as a birthday present to myself:


----------



## TCBSmokes

JollyRogers said:


> Ha I may or may not have lurked for a bit before taking the plunge! I was like a kid on Christmas when the box arrived! Now struggling to be patient while I get a baseline on the hygrometer and let my humidor season! But patience is hard!
> 
> Also picked these up at the local B&M as a birthday present to myself:
> View attachment 51915


Whoa.. Very nice, and Happy Birthday! arty::bl


----------



## jp1979

The follow up blend to my favorite cigar of 2014 are inbound! *stock photo* Thanks @MrSmallBatch


----------



## cricken

Couple each of AF 858 Sungrown, Tatuaje Reserva Regios and Noellas


----------



## wabashcr

jp1979 said:


> The follow up blend to my favorite cigar of 2014 are inbound! *stock photo* Thanks @MrSmallBatch


I saw the 5-packs of those on Small Batch. I've yet to try the original Exclusivo Lancero. Gotta grab some of those soon, and may grab some Claros while I'm at it.


----------



## jp1979

wabashcr said:


> I saw the 5-packs of those on Small Batch. I've yet to try the original Exclusivo Lancero. Gotta grab some of those soon, and may grab some Claros while I'm at it.


Do it! You wont regret it. Watch for the Damaris release, that's going to be my next NC box buy.


----------



## wabashcr

jp1979 said:


> Do it! You wont regret it. Watch for the Damaris release, that's going to be my next NC box buy.


How do those Exclusivos smoke ROTT (from Small Batch)? I'm gonna pull the trigger soon, would think they'd be good straight away, but don't want to waste anything.


----------



## jp1979

wabashcr said:


> How do those Exclusivos smoke ROTT (from Small Batch)? I'm gonna pull the trigger soon, would think they'd be good straight away, but don't want to waste anything.


Off the truck they are good, I have had my first box for about 2 months now and the last one I smoked was on point, @Old Smokey just bought a fiver and he said his got bitter with about 2" left. Whether it was due to being wet or not would be better answered by him, but I smoked one the day my B&M got them in, and went back to buy a box later that day. Buy five, smoke one and decide for yourself if you want to let em sit. From what I read the Red is stronger than the White. So I will be stocking up on more of the Red boxes soon.


----------



## Old Smokey

wabashcr said:


> How do those Exclusivos smoke ROTT (from Small Batch)? I'm gonna pull the trigger soon, would think they'd be good straight away, but don't want to waste anything.


I bought a 5're of the lanceros about 3 weeks ago and smoked my first one about a week later and it was a great smoke. They are spectacular cigars IMO. I have had the pleasure of trying some cigars that jp1979 has recommended and have truly loved them all.


----------



## usafvet509

From JR Cigars, I bought a 5er of Partagas Black Label Clasico, and samplers of LGC Serie R containing #5 ,#6 ,#7 , 1 each in natural and maduro, got 10 free cigars. Ordered yesterday, so anxiously awaiting the load :nod:


----------



## lvfcrook1503




----------



## madmarvcr

Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino


----------



## Laynard




----------



## BryanV

Can't post pics yet, but I picked up a couple Psyko Seven's from the B&M. Great smoke if anyone hasn't tried them.


----------



## colavita22




----------



## MattyMatt

Herrera Esteli Norteno Coronita
Jericho Hill OBS


----------



## Slowpokebill

my last purchase was made just before Christmas. I ordered two boxes of LTC Sabor Cubano Corona Gordas with customer bands I designed for my hunting buddy and myself. We hunt birds every week or two from September to March. After each hunt and maybe during breaks to give the dogs a rest we enjoy cigars.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Laynard said:


>


What's on the far right?


----------



## Laynard

Cocker_dude said:


> What's on the far right?


Just a house blend from the B&M. I like to buy a house blend if/when I go to a new shop. The shopkeeper said it's a Honduran puro. Should be good for a change of pace.


----------



## Trackmyer

Slowpokebill said:


> my last purchase was made just before Christmas. I ordered two boxes of LTC Sabor Cubano Corona Gordas with customer bands I designed for my hunting buddy and myself. We hunt birds every week or two from September to March. After each hunt and maybe during breaks to give the dogs a rest we enjoy cigars.


Love those bands Bill, nice job.


----------



## Cardinal

Even last year I was still trying to figure out my tastes a little bit, which meant I smoked some great cigars but also a lot of stinkers. I think this year will bring a little less experimentation and more homing in on boxes of what I really love. Got a couple boxes of one of last year's absolute favorites, the Melanio Maduro.


----------



## Almi

Slowpokebill said:


> my last purchase was made just before Christmas. I ordered two boxes of LTC Sabor Cubano Corona Gordas with customer bands I designed for my hunting buddy and myself. We hunt birds every week or two from September to March. After each hunt and maybe during breaks to give the dogs a rest we enjoy cigars.


Those are some very cool bands and the reasoning behind having them made. Chasing Pheasants was one of my favorite hobbies. Now I just chase wildlife with a camera


----------



## brimy623

colavita22 said:


> View attachment 51942


Very nice pick up!
Which My Fathers are those?


----------



## trackeryak

This week on cbid, wanted some inexpensive sticks to try.

Sosa Churchill 5 pk
Pioneer Valley Maduro Toro 5 pk
John Bull Prime Sir Winston Churchill 5 pk


----------



## TCBSmokes

A few goodies from cbid. Only had the Melanio and Griffin's before. Looking forward to trying the others, too.
View attachment 90083
View attachment 90082


----------



## droy1958

colavita22 said:


> View attachment 51942


Sweet haul! Those My Father boxes are beautiful looking. My son has already put dibs on my 2 boxes when they're empty....


----------



## colavita22

brimy623 said:


> Very nice pick up!
> Which My Fathers are those?


Thanks Brian! They are the Limited Edition Coronas. They were $50 for a box of 10 on CBid. They are a really nice short smoke.


----------



## colavita22

droy1958 said:


> Sweet haul! Those My Father boxes are beautiful looking. My son has already put dibs on my 2 boxes when they're empty....


Thanks David. Yea they are sweet little boxes...the sticks aren't too shabby either


----------



## brimy623

colavita22 said:


> Thanks Brian! They are the Limited Edition Coronas. They were $50 for a box of 10 on CBid. They are a really nice short smoke.


Joe, love the My Father line! Heck, I even enjoy the CT.
The Le Bijou is my favorite (probably most people's). Just couldn't tell which one it was from the photo.
I'm sure you will, but enjoy!


----------



## steelman

I just picked up a box of AF Exquisitos Naturals. Looking forward to try after a bit of rest for the box. Also got a few Short Stories with the box.


----------



## trackeryak

Locally I picked up a couple more sticks this evening.

Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Real Magnum
Cain Habano


----------



## mb1

Got a good deal on some MOW Ruination Belicosos a couple weeks ago. I believe I will burn one this weekend.


----------



## rebus20

Picked up 10 pack of alec bradley 90+ rated seconds on cb for $13.


----------



## mb1

Went to our local cigar shop/lounge last night with my ever growing Puff list of recommendations in hand. Got my first Tat's, a few Fuentes, and a Gurkha Ghost. It was like candy land in there! Sheesh.

Now the patience game...how long can I let that Anejo rest before curiosity gets the best of me? Fuente Fridays could knock out my other two selections leaving the Anejo naked and afraid...


----------



## D307P

mb1 said:


> Went to our local cigar shop/lounge last night with my ever growing Puff list of recommendations in hand. Got my first Tat's, a few Fuentes, and a Gurkha Ghost. It was like candy land in there! Sheesh.
> 
> Now the patience game...how long can I let that Anejo rest before curiosity gets the best of me? Fuente Fridays could knock out my other two selections leaving the Anejo naked and afraid...


I smoke Anejos as soon as the B&M puts them on the shelf and they are always excellent.


----------



## steelman

Just purchased a bunch of Fuente's. A few short stories; natural and maduro, a box of natural exquisitos, and a couple of Anejo 49's. Now for the waiting game. I guess I'll wait for a couple of weeks before testing them out then perhaps let them have a big nap.


----------



## The_Broker

Who's looking to acquire a complete LFD Casa de Tabaco?


----------



## imported_mark_j

mb1 said:


> Went to our local cigar shop/lounge last night with my ever growing Puff list of recommendations in hand. Got my first Tat's, a few Fuentes, and a Gurkha Ghost. It was like candy land in there! Sheesh.
> 
> Now the patience game...how long can I let that Anejo rest before curiosity gets the best of me? Fuente Fridays could knock out my other two selections leaving the Anejo naked and afraid...


I've smoked several 2014 anejos....they're smoking great with a few weeks to acclimate.


----------



## mb1

Really looking forward to the Anejo. Thought I might wait for a special occasion...maybe something like "hey it's Friday!"


----------



## Hubby

Picked up these from a fellow BOTL! Thanks bro! :smoke:


----------



## PSD4




----------



## droy1958

5 AF Sungrown Double Chateau....


----------



## zeebee

For my wife (minus the cutter):


For me:


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

Got a fiver of the RP 1992's and picked up a man of war ruination to try.

Seth


----------



## DbeatDano

Went to the B&M and got a couple CAO Flathead V554s. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Billb1960

2 5ers: Quesada 40th Anniversary Corona Classica and Quesada Seleccion Espana Short Robustos


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Just got my fiver of Opus X Angel's Share. I'm so happy now.


----------



## Shemp75

2 PETEMAS packs!!!


----------



## Billb1960

What is a Petemas?


----------



## Shemp75

Billb1960 said:


> What is a Petemas?


Tatauaje Petemas packs is a non released blend sold in very low quainties only to members of the Saints & sinners Club.

Its still a mystery on what this years blend is


----------



## Billb1960

Billb1960 said:


> What is a Petemas?


ETA: Nevermind, apparently it's a Tat Whore super-secret handshake sort of thing.

Dammit I hate it when I accidentally quote myself instead of editing!


----------



## Shemp75

Billb1960 said:


> apparently it's a Tat Whore super-secret handshake sort of thing.


yea that explains it bettereace:


----------



## Cardinal

Bought some La Libertad perfectos on a whim, and then got some Fuentes, CAOs, and Obsidian shorties (for free shipping) for evening walks.


----------



## Shemp75

My Winter buying freeze is still in full effect

Fiver of some Opus X Love Affairs


----------



## Billb1960

EPM and AJ Fernandez goodness:


----------



## droy1958

Picked up 5 Anejo 46. Too busy at grill to post pictures now. My son is coming from out of town and he is HONGRY....


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I picked up five more Las Calaveras Toros. Man, I really love these things.


----------



## Tgs679

A few Don Arturo Destino al Siglo de Armsitad


----------



## mb1

Stopped by the B&M tonight to see about a warranty swap for my TWO WEEK OLD lighter. Argh. Anyway, I've been wanting to try some more shorties...


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## jbuck92

My largest single purchase so far:

Liga Privada T-52 (For Me)
Liga Privada No. 9 (Robusto) x3 (1 each for me, my fiance and a groomsman)
Nub Cafe Espresso (For Her)
Nub Habano (For Me)
Dunhill Aged (for her)
Illusione Fume D'Amour (For Me)
Acid Kuba Maduro (For Her)


----------



## TCBSmokes

mb1 said:


> Stopped by the B&M tonight to see about a warranty swap for my TWO WEEK OLD lighter. Argh. Anyway, I've been wanting to try some more shorties...


What happened with the lighter?


----------



## mb1

TCBSmokes said:


> What happened with the lighter?


1st World luxury item problems... the short of it: I picked up a new Xikar Escalade. 2 weeks later...no spark. I thought I read about someone walking in to a B&M, and walking out with a new lighter for a warranty swap. No such luck here.

This particular shop collects them for a few weeks before sending them back, so they told me I would get it swapped faster sending it in on my own. Of course this prompted me to ask if this collecting of dead lighters is a regular thing. "You'd be surprised" was the reply. This is a little frustrating with what's supposed to be a quality product. I'm on the hook for shipping for how many returns in the future? I guess I can use the shop route for free shipping if this is a regular thing.

Oh well. Wally world Ronson, here I come! Wish I'd read the "best lighter" thread first. But this one was shiny...and a good deal!


----------



## TCBSmokes

mb1 said:


> 1st World luxury item problems... the short of it: I picked up a new Xikar Escalade. 2 weeks later...no spark. I thought I read about someone walking in to a B&M, and walking out with a new lighter for a warranty swap. No such luck here.
> 
> This particular shop collects them for a few weeks before sending them back, so they told me I would get it swapped faster sending it in on my own. Of course this prompted me to ask if this collecting of dead lighters is a regular thing. "You'd be surprised" was the reply. This is a little frustrating with what's supposed to be a quality product. I'm on the hook for shipping for how many returns in the future? I guess I can use the shop route for free shipping if this is a regular thing.
> 
> Oh well. Wally world Ronson, here I come! Wish I'd read the "best lighter" thread first. But this one was shiny...and a good deal!


Yeah, a shop that continues to sell a defective product is one of my pet peeves, but more than a few do it.

As for the lighter, if it is a butane aka "torch" type, are you aware that they typically fail in cold weather? I have a torch that I just love but just goes click, click, click outside when the temp goes below 40 or so. I only mention it in case that could be the problem.

The other thing I read and used successfully once, too, was to take a paper clip or pin to scrape and clean the inside "barrel" which if blocked by even the slightest spec of debris can keep it from firing. Good luck. :flame: T.


----------



## mb1

TCBSmokes said:


> Yeah, a shop that continues to sell a defective product is one of my pet peeves, but more than a few do it.
> 
> As for the lighter, if it is a butane aka "torch" type, are you aware that they typically fail in cold weather? I have a torch that I just love but just goes click, click, click outside when the temp goes below 40 or so. I only mention it in case that could be the problem.
> 
> The other thing I read and used successfully once, too, was to take a paper clip or pin to scrape and clean the inside "barrel" which if blocked by even the slightest spec of debris can keep it from firing. Good luck. :flame: T.


Didn't know that about the cold. I'm in Florida, so below 40 is somewhat rare, but beyond that, I'm inside if it is that cold anyway!

I'm getting fuel in this one - can hear it, smell it and feel it - just no fire, no spark. Methinks the spark maker quit somewhere inside. Since it's pretty new, it's also still really clean around the jets.

Thanks for tips.


----------



## TCBSmokes

mb1 said:


> Didn't know that about the cold. I'm in Florida, so below 40 is somewhat rare, but beyond that, I'm inside if it is that cold anyway!
> 
> I'm getting fuel in this one - can hear it, smell it and feel it - just no fire, no spark. Methinks the spark maker quit somewhere inside. Since it's pretty new, it's also still really clean around the jets.
> 
> Thanks for tips.


 Well, we tried. :mrgreen: And yeah, even 'round here right now, my torch lighter will push out gas, and spark, but no flame or only in really short bursts. Much as I like this one I need to get a soft flame, or more specifically, non-butane model for winter.


----------



## Haroon

mb1 said:


> 1st World luxury item problems... the short of it: I picked up a new Xikar Escalade. 2 weeks later...no spark. I thought I read about someone walking in to a B&M, and walking out with a new lighter for a warranty swap. No such luck here.
> 
> This particular shop collects them for a few weeks before sending them back, so they told me I would get it swapped faster sending it in on my own. Of course this prompted me to ask if this collecting of dead lighters is a regular thing. "You'd be surprised" was the reply. This is a little frustrating with what's supposed to be a quality product. I'm on the hook for shipping for how many returns in the future? I guess I can use the shop route for free shipping if this is a regular thing.
> 
> Oh well. Wally world Ronson, here I come! Wish I'd read the "best lighter" thread first. But this one was shiny...and a good deal!


I too bought an Xikar because i thought it was a quality product but just holding it I can feel its not well made in my opinion. Honestly I think Xikars are like Kias, if it wasn't for the warranty no one would buy one.


----------



## BMack

Haroon said:


> I too bought an Xikar because i thought it was a quality product but just holding it I can feel its not well made in my opinion. Honestly I think Xikars are like Kias, if it wasn't for the warranty no one would buy one.


Their cutters are fantastic.

As far as lighters go, I've never known anyone with (including myself) an expensive lighter that worked any better than a cheap lighter. They feel and look better but they have just as many issues...and none as as reliable as a cheap-ass bic, which makes no damn sense to me.


----------



## Shemp75

Cracker crumbs and a Keg!!


----------



## Shemp75

and to make sure my buying freeze was still intact


----------



## B-daddy

Jus a lil back door jammy... Something ... Something ... Unicorn jizz sampler from the Shempster.

I've never tried any of these.


----------



## Skeat5353

So purtty!!!


----------



## peterk814

got a 3 pack tin of AF Opus Xs. Anyone know where I can buy the humidor version with the individually cased OPus x?


----------



## vishal50028

scored a box of ashton aged maduro #20 for $152. hell of a deal Neptune had a couple weeks ago


----------



## cjm8481

Scored a couple boxes:
Elogio LSV Corona Extra
Elogio Habano Corona Extra
Cruzado Elitas

And got a 50 cab of Fume D'amour Lagunas coming next week.


----------



## Bodhi Satva

Punch Churchills


----------



## Glowstick

Just bought 10 gurkha symphony double perfecto (yum yum) and a box of Graycliff G2 Maduro (never tried but I love graycliff)


----------



## cjm8481

I just ordered up a couple of boxes from Henke & Henke Jr.

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona (Henke)
Cabal Corona Gorda (Henke Jr.)
Smoking Jacket Favoritos (Henke Jr.)

Set to arrive early next week.


----------



## BiggRadd

A fiver of Camacho Ecuador. I had one on vacation last year and thought it was delicious. Good creamy flavor, heavy smoke. If I enjoy the fiver as much as I did the single, i'll gladly buy a box.


----------



## sjcruiser36

A few cigars to continue to the celebration of completing my graduate studies/requirements. Grabbed a few Destino's in place of Padron 50th, but will save that purchase for next time.


----------



## sjcruiser36

WOW, looks like this thread is all but dead!! I'm the last to post on it, and that was nearly two weeks ago. Here's another pickup from the local B&M


----------



## ChiGars

sjcruiser36 said:


> WOW, looks like this thread is all but dead!! I'm the last to post on it, and that was nearly two weeks ago. Here's another pickup from the local B&M
> 
> View attachment 52391


It's not just the thread, it's the whole site my man!


----------



## sjcruiser36

I've been finishing up with school, and taking care of some personal stuff, and haven't been on here as much except to view The Marketplace, when the subscription email comes through in the morning. I guess a lot of people have changed over to other cigar forum sites, along with the social media cigar clubs on Facebook.


----------



## ChiGars

sjcruiser36 said:


> I've been finishing up with school, and taking care of some personal stuff, and haven't been on here as much except to view The Marketplace, when the subscription email comes through in the morning. I guess a lot of people have changed over to other cigar forum sites, along with the social media cigar clubs on Facebook.


Yeah it has a lot to do with when this site shut down for a month in late Jan. A lot of the older guys from here moved on. It's a shame too because this was the first cigar forum (or any forum for that matter) that I've been apart of.


----------



## sjcruiser36

ChiGars said:


> Yeah it has a lot to do with when this site shut down for a month in late Jan. A lot of the older guys from here moved on. It's a shame too because this was the first cigar forum (or any forum for that matter) that I've been apart of.[/QUOTE
> 
> January was a pain in the butt trying to get on here, and I gave up hope until I got the invite from other sites, then came back to here, and it was up and running again. This was also the first cigar forum site that I joined. I see that the Forbidden Smokes section is thriving with activity though.


----------



## ChiGars

sjcruiser36 said:


> ChiGars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has a lot to do with when this site shut down for a month in late Jan. A lot of the older guys from here moved on. It's a shame too because this was the first cigar forum (or any forum for that matter) that I've been apart of.[/QUOTE
> 
> January was a pain in the butt trying to get on here, and I gave up hope until I got the invite from other sites, then came back to here, and it was up and running again. This was also the first cigar forum site that I joined. I see that the Forbidden Smokes section is thriving with activity though.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah I just saw that you found your way over there!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiGars

A bundle of The Pope of Greenwich Village.


----------



## elco69

Box Arturo Fuente Anejos #46 
Box Arturo Fuente Anejos #77 "Sharks"


----------



## pflau

Box of Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro. Not quite as flavorful as the Chateau Fuente which in turn is not quite as flavorful as the Hemingway. I guess with Fuente you do get what you pay for.


----------



## lostmedic

*Finally*

well I finally took the plunge and bought some boxes (of course most are sampler) of some things Ive been wanting to try and some I want to age. So for my first boxes that actually came I am kinda excited for the next few months to try some of them!

































so yeah finally getting my coolidor filled up slowly since I only buy once a month! I know nothing truly special here in this bunch but hey gotta start somewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## elco69

*Re: Finally*

Very nice!


----------



## Raz

*Re: Finally*

Nice collection


----------



## CraigT78

*Re: Finally*

I received the Ave Maria in a sampler a few weeks back, really enjoyed it! I will be adding several more soon! Haven't tried any of the others, enjoy!


----------



## lostmedic

*Re: Finally*

sweet thats good to hear!! just wishing these next few months fly by so i can dive on into them!:gaga:


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Finally*

looking good


----------



## CritterBuddy

*Re: Finally*

Nice collection. I've got some Ava Maria's in route myself to try out.


----------



## elco69

Just got my latest haul from CBid. My wineador is about at 95% capacity now


----------



## quazy50

Went kind of crazy with the Natural line. Fiancé likes the aroma of the Drew estate Java so I thought I'd give these a shot to ease her into the aroma of non infused. Pretty excited though!

They will be kept in that make shift tupperdor for a while. Had to take a pic of our whole bar set up too, I think it looks good with the humidor.


----------



## Habano

Picked these up tonight. Will pick up some more at the end of this week or first of next week.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

:woohoo:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

20 Gurkha Beauties, gordo.

Don't hate, I already had a few guys at the local B&M talking smack once today. Responses ranging from "worst brand ever" to *holds hands up and walks backward away from counter*, even after patiently explaining that these were exceptional, despite how many people having such a negative opinion about the entire brand. I was like... Screw you guys! lol.
I've smoked a lot of different kinds of cigars, and these are among my top faves. *folds arms* I'm not budging.


----------



## StogieNinja

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Don't hate...


...but its just so hard NOT to!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...but its just so hard NOT to!


I'm not saying you're wrong, as I don't have a basis for comparison with other Gurkhas. But I adore the Beauties.
*continues folding arms*


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52742
> 
> 
> 20 Gurkha Beauties, gordo.
> 
> Don't hate, I already had a few guys at the local B&M talking smack once today. Responses ranging from "worst brand ever" to *holds hands up and walks backward away from counter*, even after patiently explaining that these were exceptional, despite how many people having such a negative opinion about the entire brand. I was like... Screw you guys! lol.
> I've smoked a lot of different kinds of cigars, and these are among my top faves. *folds arms* I'm not budging.


It's all good Amelia, you like what you like and that is what matters. :smile:


----------



## elco69

Habano said:


> Picked these up tonight. Will pick up some more at the end of this week or first of next week.


Wow, are the Las Calaveras that good?! I have not had one yet and I am starting to feel like I need to run out and get a box before you guys all order them and take them all. I have a fiver coming in, but it will be a bit before I try it.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52742
> 
> 
> 20 Gurkha Beauties, gordo.
> 
> Don't hate, I already had a few guys at the local B&M talking smack once today. Responses ranging from "worst brand ever" to *holds hands up and walks backward away from counter*, even after patiently explaining that these were exceptional, despite how many people having such a negative opinion about the entire brand. I was like... Screw you guys! lol.
> I've smoked a lot of different kinds of cigars, and these are among my top faves. *folds arms* I'm not budging.


Piss on them. It's your money and taste buds, so smoke what YOU enjoy! I like the Class Regent cigar best from them, but have smoked maybe four different Gurks....


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Wow, are the Las Calaveras that good?! I have not had one yet and I am starting to feel like I need to run out and get a box before you guys all order them and take them all. I have a fiver coming in, but it will be a bit before I try it.


Word on the street is that they're all gone. You'll have to hang out on the street corner and try to hook up with some cat named Habanos. Be careful as he comes in heavy.....;-)


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> Word on the street is that they're all gone. You'll have to hang out on the street corner and try to hook up with some cat named Habanos. Be careful as he comes in heavy.....;-)


Not quite, I just ordered a box of the LC52's. I need another cigar like a damn hole in my head! LOL! You guys are all instigators. Who knows I may throw one of these in my cigar raffle for the winner....hmmmm


----------



## quazy50

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52742
> 
> 
> 20 Gurkha Beauties, gordo.
> 
> Don't hate, I already had a few guys at the local B&M talking smack once today. Responses ranging from "worst brand ever" to *holds hands up and walks backward away from counter*, even after patiently explaining that these were exceptional, despite how many people having such a negative opinion about the entire brand. I was like... Screw you guys! lol.
> I've smoked a lot of different kinds of cigars, and these are among my top faves. *folds arms* I'm not budging.


Just received a 10 pack of these yesterday. Probably will try one this weekend.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Finally*

@Amelia Isabelle, but which Gurkhas are those? You cleverly photographed so that the secondary band is hidden or flipped so we can't see which blend it is! hoto:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It says Gurkha Beauty in both my post and in each subsequent quoting.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It says Gurkha Beauty in both my post and in each subsequent quoting.


:bitchslap:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Piss on them. It's your money and taste buds, so smoke what YOU enjoy! I like the Class Regent cigar best from them, but have smoked maybe four different Gurks....


Those look good... They are actually on my CI wishlist, along with like 20 other things I want to try (none of them being Gurkhas, although I wouldn't mind checking out the Black Beauty since I like the original so much). The shape is even cool; the box-pressing and the cap! Nice.


----------



## droy1958

DPG Blue Exclusivos
Ashton Virgin Sungrown Spell Bound
Fuente Cuban Belicoso
Fuente Exquisitos


----------



## Habano

I wouldn't buy these. They really do suck.

I couldn't resist to get more of these over the weekend. Happy to share for anyone interested. Otherwise I'm happy to keep them. Considering they are by far the cheapest prices anywhere online or B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Habano said:


> I wouldn't buy these. They really do suck.
> 
> I couldn't resist to get more of these over the weekend. Happy to share for anyone interested. Otherwise I'm happy to keep them. Considering they are by far the cheapest prices anywhere online or B&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well David, it was awful brave of you to save everyone from getting stuck with a box of those dog turds! I see you as the type of person who would be the last standing at the Alamo. We need more of your kind in this world!!!! All the best and Happy Father's Day!....


----------



## quazy50

Habano said:


> I wouldn't buy these. They really do suck.
> 
> I couldn't resist to get more of these over the weekend. Happy to share for anyone interested. Otherwise I'm happy to keep them. Considering they are by far the cheapest prices anywhere online or B&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowzers! My fiance would kill me if I bought this much at once. Apparently these are a must try... I have some research to do.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Went to the local B&M the other day and picked up some new singles to try over the next couple of months:

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor 
La Aroma de Cuba EE
Illusione 88
Flores y Rodriguez Tamboril 
Illusione Ultra 
Romeo y Juliet 1875 
Undercrown 
AF Don Carlos 
AF Magnum R Rosado


----------



## quazy50

Went to the B&M after work and grabbed these. And yes I know it's corny but I got the CAO American for the 4th. But I also like barber pole style cigars usually so I wanted to try it. And I keep hearing the Padron x000 are a good go to stick so I picked up a 2000 to try.


----------



## Gordo1473

Pre ordered a box of tatuaje the whore


----------



## Habano

A few more boxes of LC's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Box of Oliva Serie V Double Robustos and a couple handfuls of Padron 3000's, 6000's and 7000's


----------



## Tgs679

A few boxes of these


----------



## quazy50

Just won a Cbid for a 5er of Tatuaje Tattoo.


----------



## quazy50

Habano said:


> A few more boxes of LC's.
> 
> :bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how do we know you're not just taking pictures of the same boxes. :bounce: 
​I also got my offer accepted on CI's make me an offer for 5 Tatuaje Triumfadors and 5 H. Uppman Media Noches.


----------



## Habano

quazy50 said:


> how do we know you're not just taking pictures of the same boxes. :bounce:
> ​I also got my offer accepted on CI's make me an offer for 5 Tatuaje Triumfadors and 5 H. Uppman Media Noches.


Lol. Well I guess I could pull all of my boxes out and take a picture or I could just send you copies of my credit card transactions showing the number of times I've bought them and how many boxes.


----------



## pflau

Waiting on some Zino Platinum Z and AF Don Carlos. Looking forward to the Zino Platinum Z as I tried it for the first time couple weeks back and it was definitely a 4-1/2 stars smoke.


----------



## pflau

elco69 said:


> Box of Oliva Serie V Double Robustos and a couple handfuls of Padron 3000's, 6000's and 7000's


Interestingly I don't like Oliva Serie V and Padron. They're just not worth the money.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52742
> 
> 
> 20 Gurkha Beauties, gordo.
> 
> Don't hate, I already had a few guys at the local B&M talking smack once today. Responses ranging from "worst brand ever" to *holds hands up and walks backward away from counter*, even after patiently explaining that these were exceptional, despite how many people having such a negative opinion about the entire brand. I was like... Screw you guys! lol.
> I've smoked a lot of different kinds of cigars, and these are among my top faves. *folds arms* I'm not budging.


It seems Gurkha is a controversial brand. I tried a few last summer and they were generally good but not good enough for me to want to go back to them. Perhaps I should try a Gurkha beauty.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> Interestingly I don't like Oliva Serie V and Padron. They're just not worth the money.


U gotta score the deals. I got the box of Olivas and a another 5 pack sampler of the Serie V for $125 shipped. For the Padrons, my buddy stopped off at a Indian Reservation smoke shop in Vegas, got about 12 Padron's and 2 DE Naturals for $82


----------



## StogieNinja

quazy50 said:


> 5 Tatuaje Triumfadors....


An underrated cigar that no one talks about. Great smoke.


----------



## socalocmatt

Habano said:


> Lol. Well I guess I could pull all of my boxes out and take a picture or I could just send you copies of my credit card transactions showing the number of times I've bought them and how many boxes.


Doooo eeeeeet!!!
(Be sure to include full cc info, exp., and cvv)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

elco69 said:


> U gotta score the deals. I got the box of Olivas and a another 5 pack sampler of the Serie V for $125 shipped. For the Padrons, my buddy stopped off at a Indian Reservation smoke shop in Vegas, got about 12 Padron's and 2 DE Naturals for $82


Oliva V I just don't like. The only good Padron are the 1926 and 1964 but they're expensive. The x000s I wouldn't pay more than $5 for a Robusto. I could easily get a Portages or a AF at that price point that are just as good.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> Oliva V I just don't like. The only good Padron are the 1926 and 1964 but they're expensive. The x000s I wouldn't pay more than $5 for a Robusto. I could easily get a Portages or a AF at that price point that are just as good.


I hear ya, and too each their own. I like the AF's, 858's, Sungrowns, Double Chateau's, Don Carlos, Anejos...etc. For me Oliva's are only really good after about a year anything before that is just meh. I never really bought Oliva's before as I only had desktop humidor and there were too many others that I liked to fill it up, but now that I have a lot of storage, I am buying some for down the road. You figure the price I got them for with shipping $4 a stick.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> I hear ya, and too each their own. I like the AF's, 858's, Sungrowns, Double Chateau's, Don Carlos, Anejos...etc. For me Oliva's are only really good after about a year anything before that is just meh. I never really bought Oliva's before as I only had desktop humidor and there were too many others that I liked to fill it up, but now that I have a lot of storage, I am buying some for down the road. You figure the price I got them for with shipping $4 a stick.


With 'to each their own' said, I've never had an Oliva exceed the "I'd like to try one again at a later time" threshold, and some of them have been downright awful as crap. Maybe down the road when I have more humidor room to let some age... And some, uh. Money. I'll try them again.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> With 'to each their own' said, I've never had an Oliva exceed the "I'd like to try one again at a later time" threshold, and some of them have been downright awful as crap. Maybe down the road when I have more humidor room to let some age... And some, uh. Money. I'll try them again.


The thing about Oliva is after all these time I'm still not sure if the serie O is worth the premium over the serie G. The serie G Cameroon is the best value but the nicotine kick could be a bit much.


----------



## Pasty

Snagged a 5er of the 2015 Anarchy on pre-order


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## CraigT78

My selection from the B&H today. He threw in an extra Cojonu on the house to fill the box :dude: Looking forward especially to trying the New World Connecticut. He highly recommended the La Historia, and based off my liking the Decade, suggested the Royale. Not bad for $80.


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Looking forward especially to trying the New World Connecticut.
> View attachment 52927


That is my next stick I'm buying been hearing good things about them


----------



## Carolus Rex

Man 'O War Ruination War Horse
Ave Maria Morning Star


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> My selection from the B&H today. He threw in an extra Cojonu on the house to fill the box :dude: Looking forward especially to trying the New World Connecticut. He highly recommended the La Historia, and based off my liking the Decade, suggested the Royale. Not bad for $80.
> 
> View attachment 52927


Which B&H are you visiting in Dallas?


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Which B&H are you visiting in Dallas?


Cigar Warehouse on the 75 service road just north of Royal Ln.

11111 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75243

It's a small place, but I like the guys there and the prices are close enough to buying online.


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Cigar Warehouse on the 75 service road just north of Royal Ln.
> 
> 11111 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75243
> 
> It's a small place, but I like the guys there and the prices are close enough to buying online.


We go to the same place, it is on my way home from work. Marcos is awesome, he tossed in a couple on my last visit. The guy is a veritable cigar librarian.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> We go to the same place, it is on my way home from work. Marcos is awesome, he tossed in a couple on my last visit. The guy is a veritable cigar librarian.


I am pretty sure he has forgotten more than I will ever know about cigars!


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Which B&H


Whats a B&H? oke:


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Whats a B&H? oke:


The place where I buy all my photography gear, lol. Not to be confused with B&M or BO.


----------



## Doc Rock

A box of the AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sungrown. Smoked my last one today, so it was time to restock. Fuente+Sungrown, yep, I'm there.


----------



## Slostang

Picked up a 20ct of Gurkha beauty torpedoes this evening. CI has a great sale on them right now, if anyone is looking.


----------



## Jasond123

Picked these up for a weekend at the lake.


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> Whats a B&H? oke:


I got nothing...lol


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> I got nothing...lol


Yeah, I was trying to think of some thing funny for B&H, but I drew a blank. Anywhoo B&H is a chain camera supply company. We have one here in SF. I must have missed the convo talking about cameras.


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> Yeah, I was trying to think of some thing funny for B&H, but I drew a blank. Anywhoo B&H is a chain camera supply company. We have one here in SF. I must have missed the convo talking about cameras.


In my original post I meant to type B&M but evidently my iPad auto corrected to B&H and I didn't even notice. I used to frequent B&H when I lived in Iowa.


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> In my original post I meant to type B&M but evidently my iPad auto corrected to B&H and I didn't even notice. I used to frequent B&H when I lived in Iowa.


I have a love hate relationship with Autocorrect :frusty:


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Autocorrect :frusty:


Reminds me of the time my friend wrote me and said he was eating a bunch of figs...I'm not judging....


----------



## elco69

Got me some Alec Bradley Prensado goodness.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Got me some Alec Bradley Prensado goodness.
> View attachment 52976
> View attachment 52977


That's awesome! Will one of those be making it's way into the July Raffle??


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> That's awesome! Will one of those be making it's way into the July Raffle??


Maybe, let's see how many entries into the raffle we get :wink:


----------



## CraigT78

My order from JR Cigars came in today! The good news is my humidor is now overflowing! The bad news, my humidor is overflowing and I have two orders coming next week from CI and Cbid that I do not have room for.


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> My order from JR Cigars came in today! The good news is my humidor is now overflowing! The bad news, my humidor is overflowing and I have two orders coming next week from CI and Cbid that I do not have room for.


WOW! Nice Haul!, well feel free to send your overflows to me, I will store them for you, but I can't guarantee they will be there when you need to withdraw them :smile:


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> View attachment 52979
> View attachment 52980
> View attachment 52981
> View attachment 52982
> View attachment 52983
> View attachment 52984
> 
> 
> My order from JR Cigars came in today! The good news is my humidor is now overflowing! The bad news, my humidor is overflowing and I have two orders coming next week from CI and Cbid that I do not have room for.


Don't listen to @elco69 he's got pleanty  I however need to fill my new winedor. Feel free to send your overflow my way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Don't listen to @elco69 he's got pleanty  I however need to fill my new winedor. Feel free to send your overflow my way.


Not overflowin yet, but I also have another delivery coming n soon too.


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Don't listen to @elco69 he's got pleanty  I however need to fill my new winedor. Feel free to send your overflow my way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry gents - It just so happens I have a giant humidor bag from Arturo Fuente and Boveda that can hold 100 sticks easily. The overflow is going in the bag! Although some of it might show up in PIF's, Raffles and Noob trades :mrgreen:


----------



## quazy50

5 Tatuaje Triunfador no. 4 and 5 H Uppman Media Noche got them off CIs make me an offer. Only save around 4 bucks but I wanted more tatuajes to try. The tattoos I won on Cbid are on back order. I can't wait for those. I love the Tatuaje tattoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> . The overflow is going in the bag! Although some of it might show up in PIF's, Raffles and Noob trades :mrgreen:


This gives me tinglings in the lower regions ray:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> This gives me tinglings in the lower regions ray:


Tingling is the result of nicotine exposure on said lower regions. Hey, nobody here's going to tell you how to enjoy your cigars! :boxing:


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Tingling is the result of nicotine exposure on said lower regions. Hey, nobody here's going to tell you how to enjoy your cigars! :boxing:


Shots Fired!

(sounds like you have experience????) :fear:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> Shots Fired!
> 
> (sounds like you have experience????) :fear:


Now that I'm done laughing...


----------



## lostmedic

literally laughing out loud currently


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> 5 Tatuaje Triunfador no. 4 and 5 H Uppman Media Noche got them off CIs make me an offer. Only save around 4 bucks but I wanted more tatuajes to try. The tattoos I won on Cbid are on back order. I can't wait for those. I love the Tatuaje tattoo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those CC's in cellos? Did you put cellos on them because last I remembered no CC's or very few came in cellos.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Are those CC's in cellos? Did you put cellos on them because last I remembered no CC's or very few came in cellos.


Yup. The guy who gave them to me likes to recycle his cellos as extra protection. Apparently just a habit he's gotten into over his many years. I just left them in the cellos because that's how he gave them to me.

They didn't originally come that way, to him. He just put them in his extra cellos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Yup. The guy who gave them to me likes to recycle his cellos as extra protection. Apparently just a habit he's gotten into over his many years. I just left them in the cellos because that's how he gave them to me.
> 
> They didn't originally come that way, to him. He just put them in his extra cellos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, cool, just wanted to make sure. :smile:


----------



## Tgs679

Stopped by Two Guys in Nashua and picked up a 2015 Liberty


----------



## quazy50

Just received these. 10 taboo twist robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Never tried an Abe Flores/PDR blend before, so I picked this sampler up...

Chttp://cigarplace.biz/mym-pdr-maduro-cigar-sampler.html


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> View attachment 52979
> View attachment 52980
> View attachment 52981
> View attachment 52982
> View attachment 52983
> View attachment 52984
> 
> 
> My order from JR Cigars came in today! The good news is my humidor is now overflowing! The bad news, my humidor is overflowing and I have two orders coming next week from CI and Cbid that I do not have room for.


That is the most beautiful thing I have seen all week...


----------



## CraigT78

A few more fivers I picked up to finish off my stockpile. My humidor and the overflow bag are now stuffed to capacity. Looking forward to 6 months worth of smokes! :mrgreen:


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> That is the most beautiful thing I have seen all week...


You must have missed this post - it made my year.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/343626-so-i-got-box-today-28-pounds-devil-site.html


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> You must have missed this post - it made my year.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/343626-so-i-got-box-today-28-pounds-devil-site.html


I saw that after and had to shut of my interwebz, take a Xanax and have a tall glass of bourbon just to calm down. lol


----------



## Carolus Rex

Just got back from my local B&H...err B&M with this nice little haul.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just got an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story, an Arturo Fuente Anejo 49, an Undercrown (haven't tried one yet), a Nub Cameroon, and an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown from a B&M.


----------



## Jasond123

Just bought a box of undercrowns from CI they have a really good deal going on right now


----------



## Raz

Well... Just received today a box of CAO Brazilia, CAO MX2 and RP aged 1990 seconds.


----------



## quazy50

Las Calavers LC50 (2 of them)
Tatuaje Tattoo 5er
A couple Tatuaje Tattoo from a B&M close to work
Est 1844
Man O War Ruination
La Pearla Habana Black Pearl


----------



## elco69

Raz said:


> Well... Just received today a box of CAO Brazilia, CAO MX2 and RP aged 1990 seconds.


All good, just make sure those RP 1990 seconds rest at least 2-3 months, they get a whole lot better. I regularly buy the 1990 and 1992 seconds.


----------



## elco69

AF Double Chateau Sungrown
5er of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
5er of AF Don Carlos Belicosos


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I just got an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story, an Arturo Fuente Anejo 49, an Undercrown (haven't tried one yet), a Nub Cameroon, and an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown from a B&M.


Add two Rocky Patel Decades, look like box pressed toros. A big Alec Bradley Prensado, a Fuente Hemingway Best Seller, an Alec Bradley American CT, and a sizable Camacho CT.


----------



## Raz

Thanks Buddy, I usually keep everything I buy for a minimum of couple of months before enjoying them


----------



## elco69

Raz said:


> Thanks Buddy, I usually keep everything I buy for a minimum of couple of months before enjoying them


Hey just noticed that you live in Glendale, do you ever go to Marty's Cigar and Divan in Glendora? They have a decent selection there. I usually stop off there when I stay with my friends out in Simi Valley, they carry a brand called Via Havana which i think is pretty good, its a boutique brand and smoke very nicely at 65%, too low and it dries out, too high and it gets really acrid.


----------



## Raz

elco69 said:


> Hey just noticed that you live in Glendale, do you ever go to Marty's Cigar and Divan in Glendora? They have a decent selection there. I usually stop off there when I stay with my friends out in Simi Valley, they carry a brand called Via Havana which i think is pretty good, its a boutique brand and smoke very nicely at 65%, too low and it dries out, too high and it gets really acrid.


Never been in these places, but sure I'll check on them, and I'll check Via Havana too, thanks for the tip.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> AF Double Chateau Sungrown
> 5er of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
> 5er of AF Don Carlos Belicosos
> View attachment 53082


I just LOVE the DC Sungrowns.....


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> I just LOVE the DC Sungrowns.....


I have only had one and I wall really enjoying it. Just like most AF's that I have had, I am almost always willing to buy a box and feel safe in knowing that they are good. I got a huge score on this order, I want to say $125 shipped.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> I have only had one and I wall really enjoying it. Just like most AF's that I have had, I am almost always willing to buy a box and feel safe in knowing that they are good. I got a huge score on this order, I want to say $125 shipped.


It's my "go to" smoke. You can pick them up for around $104 if you shop around....


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> It's my "go to" smoke. You can pick them up for around $104 if you shop around....


Gotta love AF's great sticks at even better prices. I just ordered a box of the 8-5-8 Maduros and some Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crushes... $120 shipped.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Gotta love AF's great sticks at even better prices. I just ordered a box of the 8-5-8 Maduros and some Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crushes... $120 shipped.


I'm running low on the 858 maddys....Have to get an order in soon.....I actually like the Spanish Lonsdale Maddys also. Not a lot of people do, and when you get them, they're usually aged well....


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> I'm running low on the 858 maddys....Have to get an order in soon.....I actually like the Spanish Lonsdale Maddys also. Not a lot of people do, and when you get them, they're usually aged well....


Checkout Online Cigar Shop | Buy Premium and Rare Cigars | Small Batch Cigar, they are running a 20% off promo right now on $150 or more, coupon: IPCPR


----------



## lostmedic

5er of New World Conn, 5er of CAO america, 5er La Gloria Cubana Series R no 4, Fuente Fuente OpusX No. 77 and Diamond Crown Julius Caeser No. 77


----------



## Aquaelvis

In addition to all my other random swag from The Devil Site this week, I picked up one thing I'm especially excited about. I won 2 fivers of Liga Privada Undercrown robusto. (10 for $45 shipped) I wanted to try LP for awhile, see what all the fuss is about. These seem like they are a little more mellow than the LP9, which is better for me. 
They won't be here for over a week though.


----------



## Slostang

Just scored two fivers on cbid, Man o war virtue and Camacho Connecticut. I kinda hope CI refuses the offer I made earlier! Lol


----------



## Slostang

Just scored two fivers of cohiba red dot for $30 each off CI's make an offer thing.


----------



## Slostang

The goods


----------



## Tgs679

Some boxes of Anarchy sitting on my doorstep waiting for me to arrive


----------



## Old Smokey

Tgs679 said:


> Some boxes of Anarchy sitting on my doorstep waiting for me to arrive


Thanks for the heads up.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tgs679

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks for the heads up.:mrgreen:


That's funny I was actually on my way back from MO stop in Canton on the way home


----------



## tysalem

A little late, but I got a box of Padron 2000 Maduros a week ago (already smoking great). Just got a box of AF Short Story Maduros in as well as the Toast Across America pack which came with an Opus X Shark and a Julius Caesar Shark. Those will be rested for at least a year.


----------



## quazy50

Bad picture. Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I got these for about $34. From left to right: Camacho Connecticut ($9.79), Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva ($9.75), Olivia Series G Torpedo ($6.69), and Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series ($7.99). Knife is a Cold Steel Code 4.


----------



## ChiGars

My favorite shipment ever!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom X

2015 Tauaje Anarchy Reissue


----------



## Tgs679

Few boxes of Tatuaje Anarchy 2015
Box of 2014 Camacho Liberty
Box of 2015 Camacho Liberty


----------



## lostmedic

So my last purchase amounts to three deliveries and one run to the B&M in Chicago suburbs 





























Man I struggle with posting pictures sorry y'all


----------



## ChiGars

Nice pick up! Where at in the burbs do you go??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

ChiGars said:


> Nice pick up! Where at in the burbs do you go??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Arlington Heights, and the store was pipe and cigar stop


----------



## lostmedic

oh yeah and I got another 5fer of Af best sellers


----------



## Aquaelvis

I've got 26 pounds of cigars being delivered tomorrow... Stand by for those pics


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> I've got 26 pounds of cigars being delivered tomorrow... Stand by for those pics


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:mg:


----------



## Bluedragon

A Don Tomas Corona Grande and a factory reject. Apparently the cigar is good but the wrapping job wasn't pretty enough. We shall see...


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Just pulled the trigger on a case of Est. 1844 Anejado No. 52. Elco sent me two No. 58s not long ago (along with some other sticks), ignored his advice to let 'em rest and smoked one of the two. It was good enough without the aging for me to start craving one. I read from a few folk that they are weirdly, exponentially more smokeworthy with a year or two of rest, so they're probably going to sit for a while!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just bought a My Father Connecticut and a Olivia Connecticut today. Gonna let them both sit in my new Tupperdore for a month or two.


----------



## Miko

A few items from a road trip to Boston.


----------



## lostmedic

Tgs679 said:


>


Have you tried one ROTT


----------



## Tgs679

lostmedic said:


> Have you tried one ROTT


I had one when they first were released. They were good but I bet a year has really rounded them out.


----------



## Slostang

Got this in trade from a very generous local BOTL. Along with another stick belonging in a different forum.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Slostang said:


> Got this in trade from a very generous local BOTL. Along with another stick belonging in a different forum.


The ESG (Estate Sun Grown) Torpedo is the 2nd best cigar I've ever smoked. Absolutely utterly amazing! If it wasn't for the $18-$20 price tag, I'd buy more.


----------



## Miko

A little something for the weekend

Kristoff Ligero Maduro
Las Calaveras 2015
The Angel's Anvil 2015
Herrera Estelli


----------



## droy1958

Miko said:


> View attachment 53284
> 
> 
> A little something for the weekend
> 
> Kristoff Ligero Maduro
> Las Calaveras 2015
> The Angel's Anvil 2015
> Herrera Estelli


Looks like a nice haul, but I started drinkin' early and everything appears upside down...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My Estd. 1844s came. Look at me, big spender! Now I'll need to take out a second loan.


----------



## CraigT78

Jade Falcon said:


> The ESG (Estate Sun Grown) Torpedo is the 2nd best cigar I've ever smoked. Absolutely utterly amazing! If it wasn't for the $18-$20 price tag, I'd buy more.


I had a 22-year salute ESG this last weekend. It was amazing!


----------



## Jade Falcon

CraigT78 said:


> I had a 22-year salute ESG this last weekend. It was amazing!


That's the one (or was it the 21 Year Salute?). I wrote a review about it in the Review Section, if you're interested.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Nothing too exciting... But a good deal on great milds


----------



## Slostang

Aquaelvis said:


> Nothing too exciting... But a good deal on great milds


Whenever I see those posted as fivers on the devil I always throw a $20 bid, got lucky twice last week.


----------



## Aquaelvis

So you are the one who keeps bumping my bids!?  
I got this 10 lot for $30 shipped from cigar page the other day. Picked up another 5'er from them yesterday for $17 shipped. I really like cigar page, great customer service, fast & free shipping too. Picked up a box of Antillas Toros for $88 shipped yesterday- that's not even their daily sale, it's there everyday sale price!
They have higher end stuff too, padron and such. I'm waiting for a daily deal on those and brickhouse too.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Slostang said:


> Whenever I see those posted as fivers on the devil I always throw a $20 bid, got lucky twice last week.


Whenever I see them, they look like sticks of butter; I just wanna bite into them.

I've got one sitting in my tupperdore; can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Slostang

Jade Falcon said:


> Whenever I see them, they look like sticks of butter; I just wanna bite into them.
> 
> I've got one sitting in my tupperdore; can't wait to smoke it.


Go ahead and buy more, thank me later.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Slostang said:


> Go ahead and buy more, thank me later.


They are like little sticks of heaven. I still can't figure why they kick the sh!t out of all the other conns I've tried... Something magic there. Witchcraft? Sorcery? :angel:


----------



## Slostang

I agree 110%. I think the caps are sealed with the tears of unicorns vs what they normally use. Call me crazy but I think I picked up on a slight coconut note in my last one.


----------



## lostmedic

Actually guys here's the low down on why they are so good

Camacho came to me and and were like damn Treaver your are truly awesome and we want to honor you with a stick and we want you to choose its make up and extra stuff. So I studied and wrote books took pictures and took a me awhile to be honest and humble. Finally I found out what was missing (my secret sauce). Once we marinated the tobacco in this sauce it became another honorable stick of excellence. In the long and short you welcome. :vs_smile:


----------



## Slostang

lostmedic said:


> Actually guys here's the low down on why they are so good
> 
> Camacho came to me and and were like damn Treaver your are truly awesome and we want to honor you with a stick and we want you to choose its make up and extra stuff. So I studied and wrote books took pictures and took a me awhile to be honest and humble. Finally I found out what was missing (my secret sauce). Once we marinated the tobacco in this sauce it became another honorable stick of excellence. In the long and short you welcome. :vs_smile:


So you're the fairy that sprinkled the pixie dust, well thank you sir! (Or whatever fairies identify as)


----------



## Aquaelvis

Ewwwww....


----------



## Jade Falcon

Aquaelvis said:


> Ewwwww....


You don't like fairies?
:vs_blush:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> So I studied and wrote books took pictures and took a me awhile to be honest and humble.


So where can I pick up those cigar coloring books? oke:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Jade Falcon said:


> You don't like fairies?
> :vs_blush:


It's the special sauce I'm worried about


----------



## Negatron

First round on cbid, picked up a 5 pack of tatuaje havana vi gordos (loved the verocus, hope these are great too) a 5 pack of 5 Vegas Classics, a 5 stick Olivia sampler (liked the V lancero), and a 10 stick Ghurka sampler. I expected to get outbid on more. Going to pick up a tupperdor, this blew the latches of my 10ct traveldor.


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> So where can I pick up those cigar coloring books? oke:


It's a picture book. Coloring books are to much work and old school we are a new era now


----------



## gtechva

I had been thinking about trying some Camachos. Have to say I'm a little worried now.:vs_worry:


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> I had been thinking about trying some Camachos. Have to say I'm a little worried now.:vs_worry:


The new Camachos are hit or miss to me. The old banded Triple Maduros used to be awesome, but now I can't stand them.


----------



## Carolus Rex

lostmedic said:


> It's a picture book. Coloring books are to much work and old school we are a new era now


Pictures for the bigger words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> It's a picture book. Coloring books are to much work and old school we are a new era now


I thought it would be funny if it was a cigar pop up book.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Stopped at the B&M on the way home yesterday, 2 Perdomo 10th Ani Champagne, 2 EC Chupa Cabra, 2 AJ Fernandez New World, 2 RYJ 1875 and a Herrera Nortem as a freebie.

At home I had a sampler from CI show up, 3 RP Decades, 3 Cohiba Red Dots, 3 Ave Maria Knights Templar and 3 La Herencia Cubana.

Plus I picked up a couple each of Illusione MJ12 Natural and Maduro on Cbid. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Went to the B&M after a few hours at work to grab some DE/RP Javas. Having some people over tonight for a fire and my buddy has been wanting to try these. Plus the ladies love the smell. Also grabbed a couple Illusione Rothchild. Guy there recommended them and hey for 6 bucks why not? Haven't had an Illusione before but always wanted to try some.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Went to the B&M after a few hours at work to grab some DE/RP Javas. Having some people over tonight for a fire and my buddy has been wanting to try these. Plus the ladies love the smell. Also grabbed a couple Illusione Rothchild. Guy there recommended them and hey for 6 bucks why not? Haven't had an Illusione before but always wanted to try some.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious of what you will think of the Illusione. I have been on an Illusione bender ever since my guy at my B&M recommended them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> I'm curious of what you will think of the Illusione. I have been on an Illusione bender ever since my guy at my B&M recommended them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll probably smoke one sometime this week or the next. Most likely while I'm at Sturgis. I'll post in the what did you smoke today thread... Unless the drinks are flowing and I smoke it tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hans hammer

ChiGars said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Beautiful haul


----------



## Jade Falcon

My haul from today's local B&M run:










From left to right: Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Presidente 7 1/4x54 ($8.69), CAO Gold Torpedo 6x52 ($7.29), Arturo Fuente Chateu Series (unknown size, but probably a 6 3/4x50, $7.69), and Brick House Churchill 7 1/4x50 ($6.49). And today's knife is a CRKT Mah Eraser.

This brings my new Tupperdore up to a staggering 11 cigars! :vs_box:


----------



## basehorhonda

Me and a buddy just pulled the trigger on ordering our first box of cigars after ordering samplers and single sticks for the past few years. We are splitting a Room 101 Big Payback 6x60.


----------



## lostmedic

head just a heads up cigar page has padron as their daily deal......that is all....btw stuff is going quickly


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> I'm curious of what you will think of the Illusione. I have been on an Illusione bender ever since my guy at my B&M recommended them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeremy, the Rothchildes was fantastic. Perfect burn, smoked like a dream, produced tons of smoke! Pretty earthy smoke, slightly sweet IIRC. (had a few beers) Excited to smoke the other one and I will get more.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> head just a heads up cigar page has padron as their daily deal......that is all....btw stuff is going quickly


Damn you!, just spent $300 there. Got my stock on Padron Annys and a fiver of the 4000s


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Damn you!, just spent $300 there. Got my stock on Padron Annys and a fiver of the 4000s


hahahaha:vs_blush:

call that revenge for the whynter haha


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Last night I was perusing cigarbid and came across a box of 25 Nub Cameroons for 50 bucks. I came back shortly thereafter, and they were gone. Too good to be true, I think "devil site" is putting it too lightly. DAMN YOU CIGARBID

I could hardly contain my excitement when I saw it. I immediately told my boyfriend, who was sitting nearby in the living room. Without any hesitation, he turned and bellared "SNAP INTO A NUB CAMEROON! OHH YEE-AH!!!" Thanks a lot Randy Savage. I'm not sure what I was expecting, maybe I wanted him to give me a go-ahead on bidding? lol


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Jeremy, the Rothchildes was fantastic. Perfect burn, smoked like a dream, produced tons of smoke! Pretty earthy smoke, slightly sweet IIRC. (had a few beers) Excited to smoke the other one and I will get more.


Glad to hear you liked it. I have found Illusione to be a wonderful smoke. I picked up a couple for some friends today so they could give it a whirl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Last night I was perusing cigarbid and came across a box of 25 Nub Cameroons for 50 bucks. I came back shortly thereafter, and they were gone. Too good to be true, I think "devil site" is putting it too lightly. DAMN YOU CIGARBID
> 
> I could hardly contain my excitement when I saw it. I immediately told my boyfriend, who was sitting nearby in the living room. Without any hesitation, he turned and bellared "SNAP INTO A NUB CAMEROON! OHH YEE-AH!!!" Thanks a lot Randy Savage. I'm not sure what I was expecting, maybe I wanted him to give me a go-ahead on bidding? lol


I had an opportunity to buy those yesterday at the local B&M, but I passed it up for some larger Churchills. I might come to regret that.


----------



## lostmedic

a box of Drew Estate undercrown flying pigs. will post picture when they arrive


----------



## Franchise

I made a large purchase the other day from CI. Most of the money was spent on the clearance rack but I got a few other things as well

10) 10 count boxes of Man O War OCC limited edition 
1) 18 count box of Foundry Kryptons
1) 25 count box of Henry Clay Breva Conserva's 
1) 20 count box of Cuba Libre One's in Toro 
1) 16 count sampler of VS 55 Imperials 
& 5 singles


----------



## wolfhoundoif3

Hello all just got back from my mini vaca in canada, yes I did smoke a couple cubans for the first time...my opinion I had better in my local cigar shop but on my way home I stopped and picked up a couple others at a smoke shop.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Just a few over-priced dog rockets from the over-priced devil site. Or more accurately, 10 sticks of mighty mighty heaven! Find me these for under $3 shipped anywhere else... :vs_boom:
There is another box coming later tonight, that might get its own thread. :vs_smile:


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> Just a few over-priced dog rockets from the over-priced devil site. Or more accurately, 10 sticks of mighty mighty heaven! Find me these for under $3 shipped anywhere else... :vs_boom:
> There is another box coming later tonight, that might get its own thread. :vs_smile:


Just put a bid on a single with a lot of other singles I want to try hoping I win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hans hammer

First trip to the devil site this quarter...still can find a great deal as this averages out to about 3 bucks a stick...


----------



## tysalem

My order from Corona Cigar came in today. Got a cabinet of Tatuaje Petite Cazadores. Fantastic price and great customer service. There was about a two day delay in shipping, so I emailed them about it. They got back to me within half an hour letting me know that they were out of stock at their main location and had to get a box from another. My order was sent that day, they upgraded the shipping to next day air and also gave me 10% off of my next order.

I wasn't upset at all about the shipping not occuring right away. I just wanted to check on the status. Corona Cigar has gone above and beyond in customer service and I will definitely order from them again. It also doesn't hurt that they have great prices.


----------



## 223Patriot

My recent purchases were from a cigar auction site...I might actually have a problem. Good thing my wife doesn't check my credit card statements :-D

Master Blends 3 Torpedo 5 Pack	Pack of 5	Natural	6 1/2 x 52	1
Oliva Serie G Special G Box of 48	Maduro	3 3/4 x 48	1
Natural Clean Robusto 5 Pack Pack of 5	Natural	5 x 50	1
Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso 5 Pack	Pack of 5	Maduro	5 3/4 x 54	1
Camacho Corojo Robusto Single	Natural	5 x 50	2
La Duena Robusto No. 5 Single	Maduro	5 x 50	2
Joya Dark Corojo El Martillo Single Dark Natural 5 1/2 x 54	2
MUWAT Bait Fish 5 Pk Pack of 5	Maduro	4 x 44	1
Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos Bundle of 10Maduro	5 1/2 x 34	1


----------



## lostmedic

Got one hell of a deal on those bad boys.








This second picture is a surprise to me by my girlfriend. She had these sticks custom made with her choosing the bind, wrapper, and filler. She will not tell where she got them. Also she made custom bands that have my name and birthday on them. She will not tell me anything about them as of yet. Maybe tonight. The wrapper is a dark maduro with a very nice barnyard aroma. Appears to very well constructed tight seems and slight tooth to them. Nice and even compact thought the stick. Looking forward to trying one of these boys down the road!


----------



## droy1958

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53469
> 
> 
> Got one hell of a deal on those bad boys.
> 
> View attachment 53470
> 
> This second picture is a surprise to me by my girlfriend. She had these sticks custom made with her choosing the bind, wrapper, and filler. She will not tell where she got them. Also she made custom bands that have my name and birthday on them. She will not tell me anything about them as of yet. Maybe tonight. The wrapper is a dark maduro with a very nice barnyard aroma. Appears to very well constructed tight seems and slight tooth to them. Nice and even compact thought the stick. Looking forward to trying one of these boys down the road!


How do you get them to hang on the wall like that??? I've always wanted to do that...


----------



## lostmedic

Idk how to the th pictures rotated it's starting to annoy me


----------



## tysalem

lostmedic said:


> Idk how to the th pictures rotated it's starting to annoy me


I've noticed every time I take a picture vertically with my phone, it'll flip the picture. I just started taking landscape photos and have had no problem.


----------



## lostmedic

tysalem said:


> I've noticed every time I take a picture vertically with my phone, it'll flip the picture. I just started taking landscape photos and have had no problem.


Awesome will try that next time. Thank you


----------



## gtechva

lostmedic said:


> Awesome will try that next time. Thank you


If that doesn't work, you might try lying on your side to take the picture.oke: (I'd like to have a picture of that)


----------



## Cibao Valley

Picked these up today at a local B&M....
Illusione Fume de Amour
Padron 1964 Anniversary series
La Palina Classic
Planning on letting these settle till next year before trying them and then deciding on whether they are worth buying I greater quantity.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf
Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro
RP Prohibition
JD Howard Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada 1000 Series
AF Sun Grown - circa 1997.

I stopped by my B&M just to pick up some random things. A gentleman walked over to me and asked about my car and we struck up a mutual conversation about automobiles, which migrated to cigars and my recent return to smoking. As things go it turns out he is the owner of the shop.

So he takes me to the back of the shop and opens up their humi that is just jam packed with boxes. He pulls out a tray and digs through it till he gets to a AF Sungrown that he bought in Arizona in 1997. Previously we were talking about consistency and he hands it to me and says "try this, it will be much more mild than what you can find now, but just as good." Helluva nice guy. Yeah, I already know how some of you feel about long term aging NCs, but I'm still gonna enjoy this 18 year old gift.

Love my B&M, exceptional customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Carolus Rex said:


> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf
> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro
> RP Prohibition
> JD Howard Reserve
> Curivari Reserva Limitada 1000 Series
> AF Sun Grown - circa 1997.
> 
> I stopped by my B&M just to pick up some random things. A gentleman walked over to me and asked about my car and we struck up a mutual conversation about automobiles, which migrated to cigars and my recent return to smoking. As things go it turns out he is the owner of the shop.
> 
> So he takes me to the back of the shop and opens up their humi that is just jam packed with boxes. He pulls out a tray and digs through it till he gets to a AF Sungrown that he bought in Arizona in 1997. Previously we were talking about consistency and he hands it to me and says "try this, it will be much more mild than what you can find now, but just as good." Helluva nice guy. Yeah, I already know how some of you feel about long term aging NCs, but I'm still gonna enjoy this 18 year old gift.
> 
> Love my B&M, exceptional customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. I'd love a B&M like that also. Good for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

2 Cohiba Red Dots, 1 Oliva Connecticut, 1 Nub Connecticut, 1 AB Black market, 3 Padron 3000s, 1 Perdomo 10yr Champagne, 1 Macanudo, 1 CAO Maduro, 1 CAO Connecticut, 1 Camacho triple maduro, and 6 Nub Cameroons.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> 2 Cohiba Red Dots, 1 Oliva Connecticut, 1 Nub Connecticut, 1 AB Black market, 3 Padron 3000s, 1 Perdomo 10yr Champagne, 1 Macanudo, 1 CAO Maduro, 1 CAO Connecticut, 1 Camacho Triple maduro, and 6 Nub Camaroons.


mmmm Padron 3000, just a tip, those do extremely well with rest


----------



## hans hammer

Got my first order from cigarpage. 5 nat sherman epoca, and 5 perdomo champaign. Both look excellent.


----------



## Slostang

Been looking to try some of the Nat Sherman's. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gtechva

Slostang said:


> Been looking to try some of the Nat Sherman's. Anyone have any suggestions?


A week or to ago I smoked a Timeless Collection No. 5 at a B&M. The draw was so tight I had to stick a skinny knife blade in it to open it up. After that it was a decent cigar. Not complex. Just tasted like a decent cigar. I think it could be pretty good if it could rest a while. The owner of that B&M routinely grabs a couple of the Host Collection on his way out the door during the day.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> mmmm Padron 3000, just a tip, those do extremely well with rest


Will do. Aren't Padrons aged before they hit the shelves, or is that just some of them? How long would you let them rest before smoking one?

A few of the items from this haul are repeats from a while back. I wanted to see how they stood up against the sticks that I enjoy now. And, six Nub Cammies because.. omg Most of them are going to get a reviewin' as well.


----------



## pflau

elco69 said:


> mmmm Padron 3000, just a tip, those do extremely well with rest


I bought ten Padron 2000 natural and ten maduro last winter and smoked them over three months. At the end I didn't think it made enough of a difference to make me want to spend that kinda money again.


----------



## lostmedic

just an FYI Cigarpage is having a decent sell on 5ers of diffent brands lots are going quickly.....do with this as you please :vs_blush:


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Will do. Aren't Padrons aged before they hit the shelves, or is that just some of them? How long would you let them rest before smoking one?
> 
> A few of the items from this haul are repeats from a while back. I wanted to see how they stood up against the sticks that I enjoy now. And, six Nub Cammies because.. omg Most of them are going to get a reviewin' as well.


Yeah Padrons are aged, but some are aged more than others. I had a 5 year old 3000 and my buddy had an Exclusivo and they were pretty close. At your stage in this hobby, i say let them rest a month and enjoy, but just keep this in mind as you start to fill up that cooler, you should bury some in the bottom and hopefully you will rediscover them a couple of years down the line.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> I bought ten Padron 2000 natural and ten maduro last winter and smoked them over three months. At the end I didn't think it made enough of a difference to make me want to spend that kinda money again.


To me it depends at what price you get them at. For me I like the 3000/6000/7000 Maddies, for some reason the natural and any variant of the 2000 don't belong with the family,but that is just based on 2 time experience with the 2000


----------



## Aquaelvis

Slostang said:


> Been looking to try some of the Nat Sherman's. Anyone have any suggestions?


I love the Host maduros!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Today's delivery;


----------



## Aquaelvis

Some others and some toys... I got the lighter so I can light up one handed after my shoulder surgery. If you haven't tried those Fighting Cocks, you are missing out. (If you like a good yard gar, I wouldn't go fishing without a few)


----------



## Aquaelvis

Monster mash up was pretty good today, picked some firsts for me. (Ones that were on my list) 
The isla de sol was the only one that gave me the discount- the others were exempt. So I pretty much got them for free. 

Padron Churchill 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Maduro 6 7/8 x 46 @ 23.98 23.98

Isla Del Sol Robusto 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Natural 5 x 52 @ 12.98 12.98

A Fuente Hemingway Classic Pk 
1 PACK 5 Natural 7 x 48 @ 36.98 36.98

---------
Sub-total 73.94
Shipping 0.00
=========
TOTAL 73.94
Coupon BOTLORG: 17% Off Gds -12.57
****** -61.37


----------



## whodeeni

Kafie Maduro Toro! Supposed to be very good! I'll find out soon! &#128522;


----------



## CraigT78

Aquaelvis said:


> Today's delivery;


Jesus man, how many is that now total? You'll have to let me know how those smoking monks are. I saw them the other day and was curious as I love beer....and cigars. A blend that is supposed to go together? They have my attention.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf
> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro
> RP Prohibition
> JD Howard Reserve
> Curivari Reserva Limitada 1000 Series
> AF Sun Grown - circa 1997.
> 
> I stopped by my B&M just to pick up some random things. A gentleman walked over to me and asked about my car and we struck up a mutual conversation about automobiles, which migrated to cigars and my recent return to smoking. As things go it turns out he is the owner of the shop.
> 
> So he takes me to the back of the shop and opens up their humi that is just jam packed with boxes. He pulls out a tray and digs through it till he gets to a AF Sungrown that he bought in Arizona in 1997. Previously we were talking about consistency and he hands it to me and says "try this, it will be much more mild than what you can find now, but just as good." Helluva nice guy. Yeah, I already know how some of you feel about long term aging NCs, but I'm still gonna enjoy this 18 year old gift.
> 
> Love my B&M, exceptional customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so jealous. Was this at the warehouse?


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Jesus man, how many is that now total? You'll have to let me know how those smoking monks are. I saw them the other day and was curious as I love beer....and cigars. A blend that is supposed to go together? They have my attention.


Those are infused correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Jesus man, how many is that now total? You'll have to let me know how those smoking monks are. I saw them the other day and was curious as I love beer....and cigars. A blend that is supposed to go together? They have my attention.


Perdermo has small batch lines made that are on cigar international currently that are made to match different beer types


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Those are infused correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I am not sure. If they are I think I just lost interest. I don't know much about them, saw them in the JR catalog that came today (or was it CI?). It peaked my attention. Anyone here have one before? Are they infused or just blended to pair with craft beer?


----------



## lostmedic

I think @Aquaelvis has tried them and liked them


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> I am so jealous. Was this at the warehouse?


Indeed it was. I gave Marcos crap for not warning me, he laughed and said "I like watching." lol


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Oh, I am not sure. If they are I think I just lost interest. I don't know much about them, saw them in the JR catalog that came today (or was it CI?). It peaked my attention. Anyone here have one before? Are they infused or just blended to pair with craft beer?


Quick google, concluded they are not infused. I'd have to do more digging. The natural line is not infused but I still separate them. I want to try the imperial stout because I LOVE stouts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> I think @Aquaelvis has tried them and liked them


I do like them... They are not infused just a blend that pairs well. There are odd subtle hints that come through. They are good, probably not an everyday stick but definitely worth trying. They aren't that cheap and for the same money I think there are better sticks. But, these are different and go very well with a cold beer! I will always have a few in the humie.
I bought too many- I know, shocker right?! I'll be putting up some samplers with my extras later.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> I do like them... They are not infused just a blend that pairs well. There are odd subtle hints that come through. They are good, probably not an everyday stick but definitely worth trying. They aren't that cheap and for the same money I think there are better sticks. But, these are different and go very well with a cold beer! I will always have a few in the humie.
> I bought too many- I know, shocker right?! I'll be putting up some samplers with my extras later.


I'll have to pick up some of the imperial stout. Stouts are my favorite beer. Do you separate these from the others, like the natural line?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> I'll have to pick up some of the imperial stout. Stouts are my favorite beer. Do you separate these from the others, like the natural line?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep them in their own drawer in my humie cabinet but I don't think that is even necessary.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Working on acquiring some of the sticks folks recommended. Picked these up at my B&M:

Brickhouse Maduro
Brickhouse Natural
Ashton Aged Maduro
San Lotano Oval Natural
San Lotano Oval Maduro
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Triple Maduro
Four Kicks
Tatuaje 7th
Casa Miranda Chapter Two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Some singles on C-bid.

Ave Maria Holy Grail (salomon) 
Four Kicks by Crowned Heads No. 5
Brick House Maduro Robusto
Ave Maria Immaculata Robusto
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Belicoso 
MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Chunky 
La Perla Habana White Pearl Robusto


----------



## Aquaelvis

Not a huge haul but these are my first Fuentes so I'm pretty excited about getting them finally. These have been in my "to smoke" list since the beginning


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Not a huge haul but these are my first Fuentes so I'm pretty excited about getting them finally. These have been in my "to smoke" list since the beginning


They're a staple in a lot of humidors. The Maddys are great, and the Sungrown are fantastic IMO...


----------



## lostmedic

thanks to @havanajohn for quick delivery and awesome packaging!


----------



## lostmedic

View attachment 53577


thanks to @havanajohn for the quick delivery and response on these sticks


----------



## tonyzoc

Aquaelvis said:


> Not a huge haul but these are my first Fuentes so I'm pretty excited about getting them finally. These have been in my "to smoke" list since the beginning


I love these...been smoking them for close 20 yrs and they're always good.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

I got a box of Chillin Moose coronas coming, and today I ordered a 5 pack of Sosa Half-Century toros and a 10er of Sosa Imperio Cubano 4x50 perfectos.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pck1

Picked up on old box of Viaje 5th Anniversary perfectos. When they were first released I thought they were too young and not that impressive. Had a couple over the last few weeks and they were smoking great. I fortunately knew someone who had a sealed box and am happy about the purchase.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

During my trip to Michigan, I went to the same B&M twice; the second time was initially to grab a KFC Muwat for Malcolm to try, but I ended up leaving with many more sticks. Then, to add insult to injury, I had a layover in Chicago and ended up stopping in Iwan Ries for the first time and grabbing a Tatauje Tattoo and a Nat Sherman Timeless (never tried, wanted them for reviews). A friend warned me that the employees there will start glitching if you're a young woman and shop for cigars. Verified, but also, this has been my experience in every humidor I've bought from. The salesperson asked if I needed a cut for either cigar, I said "no". Then I opened my backpack, opened a cigar box containing a plastic bag, and inside that more cigars and a small pouch of heartfelt beads. "Oh, you came prepared!" ...K, I have to go now.

The total updated trip haul is:








-
Four empty cigar boxes (for storing sticks in my humi) protected my plastic bags with humi packets temporarily. Just over five bucks for all four at the B&M.
I drilled & counter-sunk a few holes in each box to promote a small amount of airflow as an alternative having to crack open top-opening boxes.

















From upper left:

Gurkha Shaggies (2)
Nub Connecticut
*Nub Maduro
Nub Cameroon (6)
*Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Oliva Reserve Connecticut
Macanudo
*Perdomo Champagne 10th
Rocky Patel Decade (2)
Alec Bradley American Sun-Grown (3)
Cohiba Red Dot (2)
*Padron 3000 (3)
*Camacho Triple Maduro
KFC Muwat
*CAO Maduro
*Alec Bradley Black Market
*Nat Sherman Timeless
*Tatuaje Tattoo

asterisk, haven't tried one before

The three Padrons, one of the Cohibas, the three Alec Bradley American Sun Growns, and both Decades are joining the Anjeo in a box, which will be sitting on the bottom of my coolidor until next year. I may actually be getting closer to a point where I can smoke some sticks to review, and begin to buy multiples of ones I really like. Smoke some, store the rest.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Very nice! 90% of those are on my wish list! You must be getting better at this... Step away from the gurka :vs_smirk:
I saw the boxes at first and thought, Holy sh!t she went crazy at the B&M! 
Nice haul!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Very nice! 90% of those are on my wish list! You must be getting better at this...


So there is a direct correlation between how good I am at "this" and having sticks that are on Aquaelvis' wish list? Why didn't anyone tell me!

I'll be sure to stay away from any Gurkha I don't like, Camachoman!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> So there is a direct correlation between how good I am at "this" and having sticks that are on Aquaelvis' wish list? Why didn't anyone tell me!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I think we all assume you knew, it's kind of Cigars 101 stuff? :vs_smile:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> I think we all assume you knew, it's kind of Cigars 101 stuff? :vs_smile:


Come on, first you say "what do you know, you smoke Gurkha Booties", now I'm being shamed for not knowing that buying items on your wish list adds instant cigar street cred. Which one is it, you can't have both! You're gonna have to be more consistent with your smack-talking in the future. :vs_smirk:

As punishment for this... oversight, you must smoke a cigar. :vs_karate:


----------



## Cibao Valley

Continuing to stock up for next year.......

AF Hemingway Signature
JoyaDe Nicaragua Red
Carlos Toraño 1959 Exodus (gold)


----------



## quazy50

Illusione Rothchildes and my B&M got the crowned heads la imperiosa in. So damn excited for this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

Some more Viaje Ten ton Tess's



Oh My? is that one of the uber rare Gold on Black at the end??
Oh yes it is.


----------



## Dylanj04

My latest purchase was a Camacho sampler and a .50 Cal sampler.


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Nice pick up at Binny's in Naperville IL. These won't last long in the humi!


----------



## hans hammer

purepoker said:


> Nice pick up at Binny's in Naperville IL. These won't last long in the humi!





ChiGars said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Beautiful pickup. Really need to get my hands on the imperiosa


----------



## Aquaelvis

I got 2 boxes today, one from cigar monster and one from cbid. 
From cbid; I got the brickhouse mighty mighty's and some singles this week, plus a "pool side" ashtray for the backyard. (See how small the cbid orders are getting!?) 
I got the my first pardons from Cigar monster, and some Fuentes I haven't tried. (And some more isla del sol)


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> I got 2 boxes today, one from cigar monster and one from cbid.
> From cbid; I got the brickhouse mighty mighty's and some singles this week, plus a "pool side" ashtray for the backyard. (See how small the cbid orders are getting!?)
> I got the my first pardons from Cigar monster, and some Fuentes I haven't tried. (And some more isla del sol)


are your fuentes Hemingways


----------



## hans hammer

With all your talk of brickhouse, we might need to be setting up a trade soon


----------



## CraigT78

Because why not? Picked these up off here. Finding the marketplace to be a great place to pick up sticks.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Stopped at the B&M to pick up the Padron to burn down for my B-Day and of course you can't buy just one stick.

Nat Sherman 85 Anni
Alec Bradley Mundial #8 
LFD Chapter 2
Padron 1964 Anni #4










My boss gave me an unexpected gift, the Alec Bradley Table Top lighter. So tonight that gets tested.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> are your fuentes Hemingways


Yes these are, the others were 858's


----------



## lostmedic

I love them started the drooling


----------



## quazy50

Shipment came today. Woot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

My coworker saw my shipment on my desk and asked about it. So I showed him the smokes. He mentions to me that the Total Wine across from our office carries cigars. Skeptical of a typical liquor store humidor. I was surprised! Very nice humidor, locked and sealed. Hygro said 69/72 and a very nice selection of AF, RP, Brick House and a ton more. I picked up a Brick House Mighty Mighty. For 8 bucks too. (Good price for around here I feel like MN runs high). They had DE Java Maduros for $9, everywhere else around here they are 12 or 13. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pck1

Managed to pick up two boxes of Feral Flying Pigs tonight.


----------



## lostmedic

So last week I talked @Aquaelvis into selling me a couple of hygros that he got off cbid. I wanted to keep my main Winador all the same brand. Okay so Jeff goes hey you want to get some sticks also. So okay twist my arm sure. Here for the price I figured 3-4 sticks. As we didn't raise the price hardly at all. (I feel like this was more of a bomb then a purchase). So he ask what I wanted and I told him idc about price I just want something I will possibly enjoy smoking/ haven't smoked before. So I come come a few days about and smoke rolling out of the apartment complex and I'm like S*** I know what happened. So I put on my bunker gear and walked in. Sure enough this large package was sitting there. 






















Now this being said @Aquaelvis ima need your help with some of these haha


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Bought yesterday at JRCigar Burlington, NC:
Aging Room bin #1 
Aging Room Quattro
Olivia Serie V X 3
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 X 2
Arturo Fuente Hemingway - Classic (M) X 2


----------



## lostmedic

So just got in my chillin moose and 1844. For new rotation for my everyday smokes. I did agree that my last 1844 no 58 was awesome but I am dropping down to the 50 xtra just for a shorter smoke. Last of my purchase arriving today is my Ava Maria morning star. Love these little smokes and like Ava Maria quite well. Only one morning star had damage but it's only to the foot so should smoke well once past that.


----------



## ChiGars

5er of 2011s and a box of 2012s!!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Aging Room Quattro F55 Espresivo:








Camacho Corojo Churchill (old label):








A.B. Prensado Robusto:








Padron #2000 & #3000 :


----------



## hans hammer

Cibao Valley said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espresivo:
> View attachment 53681
> 
> 
> Camacho Corojo Churchill (old label):
> View attachment 53682
> 
> 
> A.B. Prensado Robusto:
> View attachment 53683
> 
> 
> Padron #2000 & #3000 :
> View attachment 53684


Great score on the old camacho!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Yup, Hans. I figured I can always try the new ones some time down the line. Picked these up at Holt's dirt cheap (20 bucks for 1/2 dozen). I guess they are wanting to rid themselves of the old stock. I figuring these might also already have some age on them.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I got a couple of samplers in today, pretty excited about these as most of these sticks were high on my "to try" list. Pretty happy about the deal too! $58 shipped for the lot!
I plan to save the LP9 for after my shoulder surgery. I'll give it a few days so I'm not too loopy on norcos. 
DE Sampler has; 
1 Antano 1970 Consul Dark Natural (4 1/2 x 52) 
1 CyB Robusto Deluxe Natural (5 1/4 x 50) 
1 Kentucky Fire Cured Fat Molly Maduro (5 x 56) 
1 Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto Maduro (5 x 52) 
1 Liga Undercrown Gran Toro Maduro (6 x 52) 
1 MUWAT 5x60 Maduro (5 x 60) 
1 Nica Rustica El Brujito Maduro (6 x 52) 
1 Nirvana Toro Natural (6 x 52)

AB sampler has; 
1 A.B. Prensado Gran Toro Natural (6 x 54) 
1 AB American Sun Grown Gordo Natural (6 x 60) 
1 AB Black Market Gordo Dark Natural (6 x 60) 
1 AB Connecticut Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
1 AB Nica Puro Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
1 AB Raices Cubanas Robusto Natural (5 1/4 x 52) 
1 Alec Bradley MAXX The Curve Natural (7 x 50)
1 Alec Bradley Overture Toro Natural (6 x 50) 
1 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo Maduro (5 x 50) 
1 Supervisor Selection Churchill Natural (7 x 40)


----------



## quazy50

A guy opened up shop about 5 minutes from me 3 days ago. He's got a decent selection and is still getting more. Used to own 3 shops in New York and sold them, moved here and decided to open a shop. Pretty happy considering the closest legit B&M was 35 minutes from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> A guy opened up shop about 5 minutes from me 3 days ago. He's got a decent selection and is still getting more. Used to own 3 shops in New York and sold them, moved here and decided to open a shop. Pretty happy considering the closest legit B&M was 35 minutes from me.


5 minutes away...Congrats to your humidor and condolences to your wallet :laugh:


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell The Last Tsar


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell Eastern Standard Silk Road


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell The King is Dead Diamond Girl


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell Eastern Standard Marble House LE


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell Long Live the King Lock Stock


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell Long Live the King Jalapeno


----------



## elco69

@kbdillard Those are some awesome sticks...... Next time can you post them in one reply instead of multiple, just easier reading for us....thnx


----------



## kbdillard

elco69 said:


> @kbdillard Those are some awesome sticks...... Next time can you post them in one reply instead of multiple, just easier reading for us....thnx


Sorry, I did it on purpose. I'm trying to answer some questions in another thread and web site keeps saying "you don't have enough posts to submit links"
even though there are no links in my reply. This has happen to me several times now. Anyway I'm over thirty now so I won't do It again. my apologies.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Stopped at the B&M on the way home from work to pick up some Java's and ended up with some other sticks.

DE Java
DE Java Mint
DE Java Latte
Illusione 888 Slam (freebie)
Illusione 4/2g Slam (boxed 12/2011)
5ver Alec Bradley Presando

Had a small order come in the other day:

My Uzi Weighs a Ton
Kentucky Fire Cured 
Ghurka Black Ops CT
Warped Oso Cub
Sosa Third Harvest Wavell
5ver Ramon Bueso Project Genesis
Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

Got these on special through CI, 70% off. Score!


----------



## tucktuck911

Damn yall make me feel poor.


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Edit to add details for my records.
Macanudo Hyde Park Maduro
La Aroma de Cuba Immensa
Rocky Patel 1990 Churchill
Cohiba Dominican Robusto


----------



## Slostang

Stopped by the B&M on the way home. Grabbed a Padron 1926 and a Fuente Hemingway to try.


----------



## lostmedic

Slostang said:


> Stopped by the B&M on the way home. Grabbed a Padron 1926 and a Fuente Hemingway to try.


Never had pardon but absolutely love hemmingway what size you get?


----------



## Slostang

lostmedic said:


> Never had pardon but absolutely love hemmingway what size you get?


The Padron 1926 is a no. 35 and the Hemingway is a best seller. I'm not one for big cigars usually.


----------



## lostmedic

I love the bs size it's great hope you enjoy it as much as I do haha


----------



## Jade Falcon

From left to right: H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon ($7.49), Alec Bradley Connecticut Torpedo ($8.29), and an Aging Room Quattro F55 ($9.99). And today's knife is a Ka-Bar M1245 Tanto 8" with sheath.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I said my cbid orders were getting smaller... Here is the proof!


----------



## Aquaelvis

And in the cheap seats... 
These 5 Vegas are a deal, think most were all in the $1-$2 range. The 1844's were $5 for the fivers.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Had to take the car in for an oil change and on the way home I decided I would pick up some Cachaça since we ran out the other day. So I stopped at the big Spec's here in Dallas and decided to check out their humidor, pretty good selection and prices.

AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown
AF Chateau Natural
AF Hemingway Signature
RYJ Reserva Real Toro
RP Vintage 1990 Robusto
RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
RP Royale Robusto
RP 15th Anni Robusto
RP Vintage 1999 Conni Robusto
Olivia Conni Robusto
Olivia O Robusto
Olivia V Melanio Robusto
Olivia V Torpedo
MUWAT KFC Fat Molly
Perdomo Habano Conni Toro
Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Robusto
Padrón 1964 Anni Natural


----------



## gtechva

Jade Falcon said:


> From left to right: H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon ($7.49), Alec Bradley Connecticut Torpedo ($8.29), and an Aging Room Quattro F55 ($9.99). And today's knife is a Ka-Bar M1245 Tanto 8" with sheath.


Nice cigar cutter :vs_smile:


----------



## droy1958

Carolus Rex said:


> Had to take the car in for an oil change and on the way home I decided I would pick up some Cachaça since we ran out the other day. So I stopped at the big Spec's here in Dallas and decided to check out their humidor, pretty good selection and prices.
> 
> AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown
> AF Chateau Natural
> AF Hemingway Signature
> RYJ Reserva Real Toro
> RP Vintage 1990 Robusto
> RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
> RP Royale Robusto
> RP 15th Anni Robusto
> RP Vintage 1999 Conni Robusto
> Olivia Conni Robusto
> Olivia O Robusto
> Olivia V Melanio Robusto
> Olivia V Torpedo
> MUWAT KFC Fat Molly
> Perdomo Habano Conni Toro
> Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Robusto
> Padrón 1964 Anni Natural


I miss Specs from when I lived down there. Great store!...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Carolus Rex said:


> AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown
> AF Chateau Natural
> AF Hemingway Signature
> RYJ Reserva Real Toro
> RP Vintage 1990 Robusto
> RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
> RP Royale Robusto
> RP 15th Anni Robusto
> RP Vintage 1999 Conni Robusto
> Olivia Conni Robusto
> Olivia O Robusto
> Olivia V Melanio Robusto
> Olivia V Torpedo
> MUWAT KFC Fat Molly
> Perdomo Habano Conni Toro
> Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Robusto
> Padrón 1964 Anni Natural


I reeeeeally like this haul! Envy!


----------



## steve2jenny

I just recieved my first ever box purchase. New World by AJ Fernandez - Gordo. Plus the 10 count sampler of Gran Habano. I am really enjoying the New World right now and rather then buy one or two at a time at the local B&M I decided to get the box and rest them a while. I added the Gran Habano as a little extra for me as well.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I reeeeeally like this haul! Envy!


Thanks, I actually had to stop myself as I was about to go directly to ludicrous speed.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Just pulled the trigger on a 25 box of La Aurora connecticuts. 5.5 × 54 'Corona Gorda'. I was gonna go with the Belicosos, but they were sold out. I tried one of these a few days ago from my droy cigar bomb, I was floored. Wanting to buy a case of connies for my humidor, I picked up an RP connecticut (which was what I was planning to buy a box of) and smoked it today. No comparison. Thanks a lot for turning me on to that one, David.

I also Cigar Monster'd a fiver of CAO Cameroons (they were on sale for 16, and I've been wanting to try ALL OF THE CAMEROONS).

I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm also going to be buying a bunch of fivers in the near future, and getting a big custom sampler from one of the other members. :vs_OMG:


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 25 box of La Aurora connecticuts. 5.5 × 54 'Corona Gorda'. I was gonna go with the Belicosos, but they were sold out. I tried one of these a few days ago from my droy cigar bomb, I was floored. Wanting to buy a case of connies for my humidor, I picked up an RP connecticut (which was what I was planning to buy a box of) and smoked it today. No comparison. Thanks a lot for turning me on to that one, David.
> 
> I also Cigar Monster'd a fiver of CAO Cameroons (they were on sale for 16, and I've been wanting to try ALL OF THE CAMEROONS).
> 
> I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm also going to be buying a bunch of fivers in the near future, and getting a big custom sampler from one of the other members. :vs_OMG:


You're welcome. That was my second box of those. They're a good buy on a CT wrapper. I don't smoke a lot of Connie's, but every now and then I like to tone it down a bit. I bought a box of the My Father CT and they're good, but I can pick up 3-4 boxes of the LA Aurora CT for the same price and I feel they're right up there with the MF CT's...YMMV...


----------



## elco69

steve2jenny said:


> I just recieved my first ever box purchase. New World by AJ Fernandez - Gordo. Plus the 10 count sampler of Gran Habano. I am really enjoying the New World right now and rather then buy one or two at a time at the local B&M I decided to get the box and rest them a while. I added the Gran Habano as a little extra for me as well.


it's a good box to have, good smoke smoke, good price!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> You're welcome. That was my second box of those. They're a good buy on a CT wrapper. I don't smoke a lot of Connie's, but every now and then I like to tone it down a bit. I bought a box of the My Father CT and they're good, but I can pick up 3-4 boxes of the LA Aurora CT for the same price and I feel they're right up there with the MF CT's...YMMV...


~nod nod~ This is the best connecticut I've had the pleasure of smoking thus far, and I can't believe they're so good at this price point. I didn't want that stick to end. I found the My Father CT to be a little more bold than I expect for my connecticut moods, but by no means a bad cigar. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Jade Falcon

gtechva said:


> Nice cigar cutter :vs_smile:


Very kind of you, sir.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Had to take the car in for an oil change and on the way home I decided I would pick up some Cachaça since we ran out the other day. So I stopped at the big Spec's here in Dallas and decided to check out their humidor, pretty good selection and prices.
> 
> AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown
> AF Chateau Natural
> AF Hemingway Signature
> RYJ Reserva Real Toro
> RP Vintage 1990 Robusto
> RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
> RP Royale Robusto
> RP 15th Anni Robusto
> RP Vintage 1999 Conni Robusto
> Olivia Conni Robusto
> Olivia O Robusto
> Olivia V Melanio Robusto
> Olivia V Torpedo
> MUWAT KFC Fat Molly
> Perdomo Habano Conni Toro
> Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Robusto
> Padrón 1964 Anni Natural


I don't know Specs sold cigars, how are their prices? Is Cigar Warehouse cheaper?


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> I don't know Specs sold cigars, how are their prices? Is Cigar Warehouse cheaper?


Their humidor is on the right corner against the far wall. I noticed it months ago and only remembered today that it was there. They have a big RP sign hanging over the door, which honestly made me think that the selection would be limited, I was wrong. Pricing wise they are pretty close, but CW is pretty picked over right now, and Spec's stock actually fills in the gaps for some brands. They had LFD, AF, RYJ, DE, Tatauje, Ashton, Partagas, H Up, Monte, Mac, Olivia, Avo, acid (separated), Padrón, RP, Perdomo, LP, Undercrown, etc.

CW will match prices on anything, but frankly I prefer them because the customer service is exceptional in every way. Specs is better organized tho.


----------



## gtechva

Jade Falcon said:


> Very kind of you, sir.


I get regular emails from Home | Field Supply. Have seen some pretty decent cigar sales. Never bought a knife from them, (have plenty, can't have too many) but they seem to have a nice selection, as well as other sporting supplies and cigars and cigar accessories.


----------



## Jade Falcon

gtechva said:


> I get regular emails from Home | Field Supply. Have seen some pretty decent cigar sales. Never bought a knife from them, (have plenty, can't have too many) but they seem to have a nice selection, as well as other sporting supplies and cigars and cigar accessories.


I believe I got this Ka-Bar from Cheaper Than Dirt (Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter). I never use it for anything; it's strictly for shits and giggles. And it can double as a "Society Meltdown" knife; though I'd rather have something more utilitarian.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Their humidor is on the right corner against the far wall. I noticed it months ago and only remembered today that it was there. They have a big RP sign hanging over the door, which honestly made me think that the selection would be limited, I was wrong. Pricing wise they are pretty close, but CW is pretty picked over right now, and Spec's stock actually fills in the gaps for some brands. They had LFD, AF, RYJ, DE, Tatauje, Ashton, Partagas, H Up, Monte, Mac, Olivia, Avo, acid (separated), Padrón, RP, Perdomo, LP, Undercrown, etc.
> 
> CW will match prices on anything, but frankly I prefer them because the customer service is exceptional in every way. Specs is better organized tho.


Which Specs? I will have to check this out!


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje Cigwars 2015s


----------



## quazy50

Stopped by total wine to pick up some more scotch and couldn't pass up this Padron 2000 natural for 5.99. Every other B&M around here has them at almost 10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

Shemp75 said:


> Tatuaje Cigwars 2015s


Are these medium or full cigars?


----------



## Carolus Rex

Shemp75 said:


> Tatuaje Cigwars 2015s


Where did you find these?


----------



## droy1958

Carolus Rex said:


> Where did you find these?


Havana Connections


----------



## Carolus Rex

droy1958 said:


> Havana Connections


Thanks! I ordered a couple of packs. Prolly won't smoke them, but I love GWAR so I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## droy1958

Carolus Rex said:


> Thanks! I ordered a couple of packs. Prolly won't smoke them, but I love GWAR so I couldn't pass this up.


You bet...


----------



## Shemp75

steve2jenny said:


> Are these medium or full cigars?


More on the Full side. this years version has an Ecuador Sancti Spiritus Maduro wrapper (damn tasty!)

I absolutely Loved last years version. Honestly felt its one of tatuajes best releases.

Only Downside about ordering them is that site has a Dick $10.99 Flat rate shipping charge. But this was a no -brainer multi pack buy for me so I won't cry over an extra $4 charge.


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Which Specs? I will have to check this out!


The big one on Central Expressway off Walnut Hill, next to the D&B.


----------



## ChiGars

The Whore

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Really liked this one, I see more in the future.


----------



## pck1

Managed to pick up 2 of the Padron 50th Anniversary Hammer Maduros today at a very reasonable price.

Ohhhh what I would do to get my hands on a whole humi of them...


----------



## CraigT78

Box of La Historia Torpedos and a fist full of other sticks. Couple of new releases from the Acme line tossed in complements of the kind BOTL at the local B&M. Disappointed that he didn't have any of AJ's new Enclave in stock......maybe next week


----------



## CraigT78

CraigT78 said:


> Box of La Historia Torpedos and a fist full of other sticks. Couple of new releases from the Acme line tossed in complements of the kind BOTL at the local B&M. Disappointed that he didn't have any of AJ's new Enclave in stock......maybe next week
> 
> View attachment 53803
> View attachment 53804


I'm surprised I don't see many posts about La Duena cigars in here. It's such a great stick, am I the only one who enjoys it, or is it that under the radar?


----------



## Jade Falcon

hawk45 said:


> Really liked this one, I see more in the future.


I have one sitting in my Tupperdore. I can't wait to smoke it. How long did you let yours sit? Mine's been there about a month or so.


----------



## droy1958

CraigT78 said:


> I'm surprised I don't see many posts about La Duena cigars in here. It's such a great stick, am I the only one who enjoys it, or is it that under the radar?


I got some in a couple of My Father samplers back when. I like them, but there's no way to stock everything I like. I enjoyed the La Reloba more....


----------



## steve2jenny

CraigT78 said:


> Box of La Historia Torpedos and a fist full of other sticks. Couple of new releases from the Acme line tossed in complements of the kind BOTL at the local B&M. Disappointed that he didn't have any of AJ's new Enclave in stock......maybe next week
> 
> View attachment 53803
> View attachment 53804


La Historia is a great cigar. Still have some resting.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Buena Vista Reserva Piramide


----------



## Cibao Valley

Punch Signature:


----------



## Aquaelvis

These little beauties came today. 2 thumbs up for JR's, they shipped 3 day priority with a quality bag and a boveda pack.  
Now if I can just keep my hands off them!


----------



## gtechva

I couldn't find the thread I was looking for, so I'll put it here.

free shipping all week at Dirty Leaf Cigars


----------



## gtechva

free shipping tomorrow (8/24) from 6 am to 10 am at CigarPlace.biz


----------



## hans hammer

gtechva said:


> free shipping tomorrow (8/24) from 6 am to 10 am at CigarPlace.biz


Time for a new box of corona viva then...
Thanks


----------



## quazy50

Very excited about this purchase. For the smoke and the band!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Today, for my golf trip, picked up
2 JOYA Red Robusto
2 Aurturo Fuente Short Story
2 Dunhill Aged Tubo
2 CAO Anniversary Camaroon
2 Flor de las Antillas torpedo
2 DE Isla del Sol
1 Herrera Esteli
1 H Upmann Vintage Camaroon
1 Nat Sherman hunter


----------



## ChiGars

Some more Whores and a couple packages of the new Blessed Leaf!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Some Headly Grange, La Imperiosa, JD Howard Reserve


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Some Headly Grange, La Imperiosa, JD Howard Reserve
> View attachment 53856


Awesome. Crowned Heads is great. These are on my wish list/upcoming purchases. I want anything Crowned Heads produces basically hah.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Awesome. Crowned Heads is great. These are on my wish list/upcoming purchases. I want anything Crowned Heads produces basically hah.


scored all these from Small Batch Cigar, not bad for $80, ordered Saturday evening, and got them today of course.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> scored all these from Small Batch Cigar, not bad for $80, ordered Saturday evening, and got them today of course.


Funny... I have their site open as I type this...:vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Funny... I have their site open as I type this...:vs_OMG:


Dont forget the BOTL code


----------



## Aquaelvis

Cbid order came today. Nothing too exciting; 20 BH in mighty mighty and 20 robusto- so I'm pretty much set for BH! (Got them much cheaper than I would've buying by the box tho) I got some misc stuff, some CAO black which are pretty tasty. I got some partagas glasses. 
What you don't see is the Nub sampler that I won and paid for... My shipping invoice says it's there but like 90% of my cbid orders they screwed it up. :vs_mad:


----------



## CraigT78

Passed a cigar shop on my way home, got these gems.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Cbid order came today. Nothing too exciting; 20 BH in mighty mighty and 20 robusto- so I'm pretty much set for BH! (Got them much cheaper than I would've buying by the box tho) I got some misc stuff, some CAO black which are pretty tasty. I got some partagas glasses.
> What you don't see is the Nub sampler that I won and paid for... My shipping invoice says it's there but like 90% of my cbid orders they screwed it up. :vs_mad:


I particularly like the bottom row on the second picture!


----------



## JDom58

4 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4 , 5 pack of Romeo & Julieta 1875 #3 and 5 pack Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toros


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Passed a cigar shop on my way home, got these gems.
> 
> View attachment 53883


These look absolutely delicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

quazy50 said:


> These look absolutely delicious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Ashton ESG is the second-best cigar I've ever had. Ever. Absolutely amazing smoke. The only one better; the best cigar I've ever had, was a Montecristo #2 Torpedo.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I particularly like the bottom row on the second picture!


Ever try a CAO black? I was surprised at how good they were and pretty cheap at $2 to $3 on cbid.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Ever try a CAO black? I was surprised at how good they were and pretty cheap at $2 to $3 on cbid.


Nope, but I have a box of CAO Gold coming. The black is a connie, right?


----------



## Cibao Valley

CraigT78 said:


> Passed a cigar shop on my way home, got these gems.
> 
> View attachment 53883


I had that Chapter one recently while on vacation at a very nice cigar restaurant. Picked it out being that I had one back home in the humi that I had not tried and was wondering how it would be. Well, the draw was way too tight (I think I did not cut it low enough, should have cut it again), the burn was terrible and had to remove some of the wrapper with my finger in order relight several times (Possibly due to their fluctuating humidor condition) and even through all that, it was still one of the best smokes I've ever had. The tobacco in that thing is EXCELLENT. Now I'm aging the one at home with great anticipation. Hope you enjoy. It is a powerhouse though so be prepared.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

After two years of sampling sticks, I have committed to some decisions. The first package of three.









La Aurora Connecticut, box of 25. I have smoked a lot of connies, and this one was a clear cut victor. After one stick, I bought a box straight away. Thanks for the sample, David.
A bundle of 15 Rocky Patel Vintage '90 robusto seconds, which as Elco's sample has proven, are identical to the 45 dollar a fiver 'firsts'. Thanks Henry.
CAO Gold robusto, 10 box. This one I stumbled upon myself. They are so intriguing! Thanks, self.
Five AB Prensados, five CAO Cameroons, 15 Gurkha Vintage Shaggies (another good find thanks to droy!)









My RP '90s fit perfectly in this previously-empty cigar box. This is oh-so-pleasing to my cigar OCD!









A herfador, 5 count. These things come with a dumb floral arrangement sponge that I don't trust, so I'm going to be replacing it with heartfelt beads, 65%.

And of course, CI throws in free lighters with half of their crap, so now my cheap torch can finally be retired; more cheap torches have arrived!


----------



## lostmedic

,


Amelia Isabelle said:


> After two years of sampling sticks, I have committed to some decisions. The first package of three.
> 
> View attachment 53886
> 
> 
> La Aurora Connecticut, box of 25. I have smoked a lot of connies, and this one was a clear cut victor. After one stick, I bought a box straight away. Thanks for the sample, David.
> A bundle of 15 Rocky Patel Vintage '90 robusto seconds, which as Elco's sample has proven, are identical to the 45 dollar a fiver 'firsts'. Thanks Henry.
> CAO Gold robusto, 10 box. This one I stumbled upon myself. They are so intriguing! Thanks, self.
> Five AB Prensados, five CAO Cameroons, 15 Gurkha Vintage Shaggies (another good find thanks to droy!)
> 
> View attachment 53887
> 
> 
> My RP '90s fit perfectly in this previously-empty cigar box. This is oh-so-pleasing to my cigar OCD!
> 
> View attachment 53888
> 
> 
> A herfador, 5 count. These things come with a dumb floral arrangement sponge that I don't trust, so I'm going to be replacing it with heartfelt beads, 65%.
> 
> And of course, CI throws in free lighters with half of their crap, so now my cheap torch can finally be retired; more cheap torches have arrived!


I personally love the Rockwell lighter it's my go to right now. Nice flame and I can use it for multiple sticks. IMO


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> ,
> 
> I personally love the Rockwell lighter it's my go to right now. Nice flame and I can use it for multiple sticks. IMO


Yup. This thing is like a small afterburner. Plus it has a handy-dandy fuel gauge visual!

I just accidentally busted open a 'custom' hf bead puck I set up, beads EVERYWHERE. At least now I can rest easy knowing that my entire room will be kept at a consistent 65% humidity. lol!


----------



## quazy50

Bought these from shemp. Excited. Thanks man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Carolus Rex

Aquaelvis said:


> Ever try a CAO black? I was surprised at how good they were and pretty cheap at $2 to $3 on cbid.


Love the CAO Black, have a bunch in the Bengal vitola.


----------



## quazy50

Took the bike out for a spin and stopped by the new B&M. Small humi but great selection! Decent prices. This corona viva is 11 bucks after tax. For MN that's not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> Took the bike out for a spin and stopped by the new B&M. Small humi but great selection! Decent prices. This corona viva is 11 bucks after tax. For MN that's not bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well everywhere is different. That price seems higher than a giraffe French kiss to me. Almost like the Irish price because it's damn near "Dublin" to me....


----------



## quazy50

droy1958 said:


> Well everywhere is different. That price seems higher than a giraffe French kiss to me. Almost like the Irish price because it's damn near "Dublin" to me....


Yeah, the prices around here are expensive. Premium Cigars are taxed at 95% of whole sale up to a $3.50 cap. So if this guy whole sales at like $2.50, tax on that is $2.37. After Freight, B&M costs (keeping the lights on etc.) and their Profit margin.. these are $9 plus tax. 9+2.37 is 11.37.. Sucks but that's the environment I live in. Which is why I do most buying online or here, but I like to support the local guys and will probably frequent the lounge in the winter.


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> Yeah, the prices around here are expensive. Premium Cigars are taxed at 95% of whole sale up to a $3.50 cap. So if this guy whole sales at like $2.50, tax on that is $2.37. After Freight, B&M costs (keeping the lights on etc.) and their Profit margin.. these are $9 plus tax. 9+2.37 is 11.37.. Sucks but that's the environment I live in. Which is why I do most buying online or here, but I like to support the local guys and will probably frequent the lounge in the winter.


Well at least you don't have to worry about being screwed, you know you are...


----------



## quazy50

droy1958 said:


> Well at least you don't have to worry about being screwed, you know you are...


Yup... I will be looking for a B&M in Wisconsin to check out. it's about a 30 min drive and their taxes are low on premium cigars. But this B&M is 5 minutes from my house.. can't beat that haha.


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> Yup... I will be looking for a B&M in Wisconsin to check out. it's about a 30 min drive and their taxes are low on premium cigars. But this B&M is 5 minutes from my house.. can't beat that haha.


Got'cha'...


----------



## gtechva

droy1958 said:


>


Those are some beautiful sticks.

Irish price..."Dublin" ha that's funny


----------



## hawk45

What I've accumulated in a few weeks since starting this hobby..
PERDOMO LOT 23
PERDOMO LOT 23 MADURO
FUENTE HEMINGWAY SERIES SHORT STORY
OLIVA SERIE G
NUB CONNECTICUT 354
ILLUSIONE MK
AJ Fernandez New World
AJ Fernandez Enclave
GOD OF FIRE ANGELENOS
MY FATHER FLOR DE LAS ANTILLAS
NUB CAFE ESPRESSO 542
FLOR DE OLIVA
FLOR DE OLIVA COROJO
FLOR DE OLIVA MADURO
CREAM (20 Bundle) - For when non-cigar friends want one. Recommended by my shop. 
5 VEGAS GOLD MADURO BOX PRESSED
BRICK HOUSE
PERDOMO RESERVE 10TH ANIV CHAMPAGNE
MAN O' WAR VIRTUE
PADRON 2000 MADURO
FUENTE PETITE CORONA
PADRON 2000 NATURAL
AJ FERNANDEZ NEW WORLD CONNECTICUT


----------



## lostmedic

Got a box for the boss lady and I for this winter when it's super cold









Darn it. It turned the pic on me


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Package number two is here. I ended up with two separate packages close together because I ordered more several days after the first and expedited!









A Western Caliber IV hygrometer. Now I can take my desktop humi out of the coolidor, put the analog hygro back in, and fit...
A second box of Estd 1844s, these are shorter vitolas than the first. The enjoyment to price ratio was just too great to not pick up a second.
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Sellers. I had a box of these in my cart for a while, I sat and stared and contemplated. When the smoke cleared, I could only pull the trigger on a fiver. Maybe next year, Fuente!
Macanudos. Mal and I like these, deal with it! :vs_smirk: Try one with a gin & tonic with lime juice, that's a kickass combo.
A Rocky Patel Royal Vintage. Mal wanted to try one so I picked one up. Same goes for the two Nica Libres, have been curious, but admittedly, I didn't mean to order two. Oh well, they're cheap.
Another travel humidor, both are already modified to have heartfelt beads. The thing that was in it was not an option. Now we can either pack our own sticks on a trip, or when I go to Michigan I can bring one empty for B&M raids!
More free Xicar CI lighters, now I've got four of those things. At least I'll be set when my Rockwell croaks.


----------



## JDom58

Just delivered from the good folks at Smoke Inn


----------



## lostmedic

L


Amelia Isabelle said:


> Package number two is here. I ended up with two separate packages close together because I ordered more several days after the first and expedited!
> 
> View attachment 53925
> 
> 
> A Western Caliber IV hygrometer. Now I can take my desktop humi out of the coolidor, put the analog hygro back in, and fit...
> A second box of Estd 1844s, these are shorter vitolas than the first. The enjoyment to price ratio was just too great to not pick up a second.
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Sellers. I had a box of these in my cart for a while, I sat and stared and contemplated. When the smoke cleared, I could only pull the trigger on a fiver. Maybe next year, Fuente!
> Macanudos. Mal and I like these, deal with it! :vs_smirk: Try one with a gin & tonic with lime juice, that's a kickass combo.
> A Rocky Patel Royal Vintage. Mal wanted to try one so I picked one up. Same goes for the two Nica Libres, have been curious, but admittedly, I didn't mean to order two. Oh well, they're cheap.
> Another travel humidor, both are already modified to have heartfelt beads. The thing that was in it was not an option. Now we can either pack our own sticks on a trip, or when I go to Michigan I can bring one empty for B&M raids!
> More free Xicar CI lighters, now I've got four of those things. At least I'll be set when my Rockwell croaks.


I do the same thing with Fuente boxes haha. Nice collection of sticks. Now IMO. the nica libres are the only stick I have not found something I enjoyed about them. Hope your attempts go better then mine. Please let me know what you think of them.


----------



## Jade Falcon

JDom58 said:


> Just delivered from the good folks at Smoke Inn
> 
> View attachment 53926


Not to derail, but have you had one of those? I have one sitting in my tupperdore, which is why I'm asking. How is it, and how long did you let it rest?


----------



## JDom58

I had my first one about 4-5 months ago ROTS (right off the shelf) from Total Wine at the recommendation of a friend since it's his favorite. He likes them on the mild and mellow side. I have to agree they are a great smoke when you want to enjoy a mild creamy very smooth cigar. It had flavors of nuts and coffee but the best way I can describe it silky creamy smooth. don't know I'm not a reviewer LOL. Also the burn and draw was very good. I also have one in the humi sitting now for about 2 months which I'll smoke soon to see if it got better with some rest time.


----------



## Jade Falcon

JDom58 said:


> I had my first one about 4-5 months ago ROTS (right off the shelf) from Total Wine at the recommendation of a friend since it's his favorite. He likes them on the mild and mellow side. I have to agree they are a great smoke when you want to enjoy a mild creamy very smooth cigar. It had flavors of nuts and coffee but the best way I can describe it silky creamy smooth. don't know I'm not a reviewer LOL. Also the burn and draw was very good. I also have one in the humi sitting now for about 2 months which I'll smoke soon to see if it got better with some rest time.


Awesome, good to hear. Thanks!


----------



## quazy50

Technically not a purchase but I won this box from JR beat the dealer. Perfect timing to take a few up north for my bachelor party for a cheap smoke when I've drank a little too much. I have some other special sticks to bring a long for enjoyment. Excited to try these though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Bought these from shemp. Excited. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My last purchase as well!


----------



## Shemp75

quazy50 said:


> Bought these from shemp. Excited. Thanks man.





CraigT78 said:


> My last purchase as well!


Love satisfied Jizz buyers!!!


----------



## hawk45

I have to stop following this thread.. Everything looks so good and the little devil on my shoulder is being very persistent.


----------



## hawk45

First CBID shipment arrived today.. what restraint!


----------



## lostmedic

My last purchase came from @Adam got a heck of a deal and got to add some great cigars to my collection









Cannot wait to smoke em:vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> My last purchase came from @Adam got a heck of a deal and got to add some great cigars to my collection
> 
> View attachment 53928
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to smoke em:vs_OMG:


pffftt...GARBAGE! Seriously bro, no Gurkhas!?:vs_lol: Nice score!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> Seriously bro, no Gurkhas!?


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> pffftt...GARBAGE! Seriously bro, no Gurkhas!?:vs_lol: Nice score!


Nope for as I am not a Gurkha queen like @Amelia Isabelle


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> Those are some beautiful sticks.
> 
> Irish price..."Dublin" ha that's funny


Thank you...I sure like the PDR 1878 Capa Oscura and Ramon Bueso Project. Haven't smoked a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro yet...Solid smokes at a good price...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> Nope for as I am not a Gurkha queen like @Amelia Isabelle











My new response to posts like this are going to be response gifs. I have an entire arsenal of them at my disposal for your entertainment!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53931
> 
> 
> My new response to posts like this are going to be response gifs. I have an entire arsenal of them at my disposal for your entertainment!
> 
> View attachment 53932


Cease and desist unless of course you have some with scantily clad women bouncing their thingys... Then by all means carry on.


----------



## lostmedic

Let's make a gif thread!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> unless of course you have some with scantily clad women bouncing their thingys


The only animated gif I have of bouncing thingies is a black and white from the time your mom jumped on a trampoline back in '55. Before she did that they were called jumpolines.


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Cease and desist unless of course you have some with scantily clad women bouncing their thingys... Then by all means carry on.


Errrrrr... Why do you wish to see girlies cheeks bouncing up and down on a tramp???...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Orders that have recently come in. 

Tatuaje CiGWAR 2014 & 2015
5vr Montecristo Media Noche
5vr HC Series Criollo Robusto
5vr 5 Vegas Series A Apotheosis


----------



## quazy50

I'm on a winning streak! Just won this in a giveaway contest this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> My last purchase came from @Adam got a heck of a deal and got to add some great cigars to my collection
> 
> View attachment 53928
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to smoke em:vs_OMG:


I knew it was you who took this one. Damn it!! :vs_cry:


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> I'm on a winning streak! Just won this in a giveaway contest this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you kidding me?? Where did you get this one from? You beat the dealer, you win a giveaway, I sure hope you are getting married in Vegas. I'd be at a craps table STAT!


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Are you kidding me?? Where did you get this one from? You beat the dealer, you win a giveaway, I sure hope you are getting married in Vegas. I'd be at a craps table STAT!


Hah. Nope but when I stop at a gas station I'll be buying a lotto ticket. Was a giveaway on Facebook. Stumbled across it yesterday. Was one of those "like, comment and share" things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

@CraigT78 ahh you almost had it... gotta be quicker then that! :vs_smirk:


----------



## JDom58

Ok they are arriving on a daily basis :help:


----------



## CraigT78

JDom58 said:


> Ok they are arriving on a daily basis :help:
> 
> View attachment 53948


Love both of those right there!


----------



## JDom58

CraigT78 said:


> Love both of those right there!


Thanks! the R&J 1875 #3 s[/URL] I've had before and really enjoyed them, the AF Don Carlos #3 not yet, I've the AF Double Chateau which I thought were pretty good so I'm guessing these won't disappoint either.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Liga Privada Papas Frites


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> I'm on a winning streak! Just won this in a giveaway contest this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Bin No. 1s are pretty awesome sticks. Congrats! I hope your winning streak continues.


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> I'm on a winning streak! Just won this in a giveaway contest this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had one yet, but they look yummy! Enjoy your spoils...


----------



## Franchise




----------



## BMWBen

A 5 pack of Rocky Patel Connecticut's and a 5er of Perdomo slow aged lot 826's. I've never tried either so i'm excited to give them a try


----------



## BMWBen




----------



## hans hammer

La Palina kill bill, Camacho SLR , JD Howard reserve, Casa Fernandez, La Sirena


----------



## lostmedic

Just a small shipment in today


----------



## Doc Rock

Replenished my stock of the DC Julius Caeser Toro. At an MSRP of $13, it's ridiculous; at $8 a stick via FF I'm all in.


----------



## lostmedic

has anyone tried the Las Calaveras 2015? if so how was it?


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> has anyone tried the Las Calaveras 2015? if so how was it?


Yes sir, Had 2 last week, finally decided to break into my box. Medium, smooth draw, toasted cashews, slight caramel sweet to it. Just a bit finicky with the burn. Can't wait til I dive into the rest. I really want to try the LC 2014, anyone want to trade a fiver?


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Yes sir, Had 2 last week, finally decided to break into my box. Medium, smooth draw, toasted cashews, slight caramel sweet to it. Just a bit finicky with the burn. Can't wait til I dive into the rest. I really want to try the LC 2014, anyone want to trade a fiver?


I'd say this is a pretty accurate description. The couple I have smoked burned great tho.

I only have 1 2014 left. This is a GREAT smoke. Lived up to all the hype. I hope you can pick some up. The la imperiosa is the same blend but after being rested a year, you can notice the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I'd say this is a pretty accurate description. The couple I have smoked burned great tho.
> 
> I only have 1 2014 left. This is a GREAT smoke. Lived up to all the hype. I hope you can pick some up. The la imperiosa is the same blend but after being rested a year, you can notice the difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a fiver of the La Imperiosa. What do you think was better out of the 2 the 2014 or the 2015?


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> I have a fiver of the La Imperiosa. What do you think was better out of the 2 the 2014 or the 2015?


The 2014. But again, it was a year old. Maybe after a year of rest the 2015 could be better? 2015 was good, wish I had more, but I liked the 2014/La Imperiosa more.


----------



## quazy50

My latest win arrived. What other cigar giveaways can I enter... Hmmm...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

Since September is the month of my Day of Birff which also signifies the Year of "The Answer to Everything" I decided to treat myself to some favorites.

Opus X Petite Lanceros & Opus X XXXs


----------



## CraigT78

Shemp75 said:


> Since September is the month of my Day of Birff which also signifies the Year of "The Answer to Everything" I decided to treat myself to some favorites.
> 
> Opus X Petite Lanceros & Opus X XXXs


$29.95 on Cbid??


----------



## Shemp75

CraigT78 said:


> $29.95 on Cbid??


lol, you know it brother!


----------



## lostmedic

Shemp75 said:


> Since September is the month of my Day of Birff which also signifies the Year of "The Answer to Everything" I decided to treat myself to some favorites.
> 
> Opus X Petite Lanceros & Opus X XXXs


You've got me drooling awesome haul shemp


----------



## Don Fernando

Shemp75 said:


> Since September is the month of my Day of Birff which also signifies the Year of "The Answer to Everything" I decided to treat myself to some favorites.
> 
> Opus X Petite Lanceros & Opus X XXXs


Baller Status for sure !!!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Small Batch does it again! Ordered these yesterday, showed up today! They even included a little free swag. :vs_box:


----------



## ForceofWill

Jericho Hill Sampler - Pack of 5
La Imperiosa Sampler - Box of 4

Never had either. Figured I'd try them out.


----------



## Aquaelvis

My little bitty cbid order came tonight... My first nubs, some random singles. $3 brickhouse... Nothing too exciting. Got another hygro for the next Tupperdor I'm sure I need. ($5 for the hygro ain't bad for a spare)


----------



## ForceofWill

Aquaelvis said:


> My little bitty cbid order came tonight... My first nubs, some random singles. $3 brickhouse... Nothing too exciting. Got another hygro for the next Tupperdor I'm sure I need. ($5 for the hygro ain't bad for a spare)


You love you some Brickhouse lol.


----------



## Aquaelvis

ForceofWill said:


> You love you some Brickhouse lol.


It's hard not to for such a good stick at that price! I'm good for a year on those... Got plenty to rest


----------



## Jade Falcon

Aquaelvis said:


> It's hard not to for such a good stick at that price! I'm good for a year on those... Got plenty to rest


I've got a Brickhouse Churchill in my Tupperdore. How long should I let it rest?


----------



## Aquaelvis

Jade Falcon said:


> I've got a Brickhouse Churchill in my Tupperdore. How long should I let it rest?


At least 2 weeks, 4 is better


----------



## Jade Falcon

Aquaelvis said:


> At least 2 weeks, 4 is better


Thanks!


----------



## JDom58

New Arrivals this afternoon thanks to Purepoker :dude: Looking forward to trying these for the first time!


----------



## ForceofWill

JDom58 said:


> New Arrivals this afternoon thanks to Purepoker :dude: Looking forward to trying these for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 54038


You are in for a treat man. Enjoy that patented Drew Estate billowing clouds of smoke.


----------



## Don Fernando

Who needs CBID when Shemp is selling these at a great price


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## hawk45

New smokes and knife... if only bourbon was cheap to ship..


----------



## lsands

I bought 2 macanudo rothchild in locked in humidity pouches for a cookout with a brother in law this weekend. I don't have a travel humidor yet.


----------



## MagicDrop

4 ? Cusano 18 Corojo Robusto (5? x 50)
4 ? Sons of Anarchy Clubhouse Edition KG-9 Toro (6? x 52)
4 ? Graycliff G2 Maduro Pirate (torpedo) (6? x 52)
4 ? CLE Connecticut Robusto (5? x 50)


----------



## elco69

MagicDrop said:


> 4 ? Cusano 18 Corojo Robusto (5? x 50)
> 4 ? Sons of Anarchy Clubhouse Edition KG-9 Toro (6? x 52)
> 4 ? Graycliff G2 Maduro Pirate (torpedo) (6? x 52)
> 4 ? CLE Connecticut Robusto (5? x 50)


Cigargbid?


----------



## BEEEZZE

Hearing a lot about this Brickhouse so got a 5er


----------



## droy1958

lsands said:


> I bought 2 macanudo rothchild in locked in humidity pouches for a cookout with a brother in law this weekend. I don't have a travel humidor yet.


Hope you enjoyed them! Try a tupperdore to store your cigars in. Best of luck!...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Got a couple of orders this week from Cbid and a couple of sites.

10 Illusione Rothchildes
2 Yellow Rose by Crowned Heads
5vr Jericho Hill .44S by Crowned Heads
2 Angels Anvil by Crowned Heads
2 Mason Dixon Project - Southern by Crowned Heads
Crowned Heads Six Shooter (2 Four Kicks Sublime, 2 Headley Grange Estupendos and 2 JD Howard HR46)
La Imperiosa Sampler by Crowned Heads
5vr Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso
5vr Ramon Bueso Odyssey Muy Bueso
5vr Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano Torpedo
5vr Fallen Angel by AJ Fernandez Torpedo
Tatuaje CiGWAR 2014
Tatuaje CiGWAR 2015


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Got a couple of orders this week from Cbid and a couple of sites.
> 
> 10 Illusione Rothchildes
> 2 Yellow Rose by Crowned Heads
> 5vr Jericho Hill .44S by Crowned Heads
> 2 Angels Anvil by Crowned Heads
> 2 Mason Dixon Project - Southern by Crowned Heads
> Crowned Heads Six Shooter (2 Four Kicks Sublime, 2 Headley Grange Estupendos and 2 JD Howard HR46)
> La Imperiosa Sampler by Crowned Heads
> 5vr Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso
> 5vr Ramon Bueso Odyssey Muy Bueso
> 5vr Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano Torpedo
> 5vr Fallen Angel by AJ Fernandez Torpedo
> Tatuaje CiGWAR 2014
> Tatuaje CiGWAR 2015


Nice haul you got there


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> Nice haul you got there


Thanks! I have some 2015 Las Calaveras and 2015 JD Howard Single Action LE coming as well. This order pretty much taps me out on space in either of my Whynter drawers.


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Thanks! I have some 2015 Las Calaveras and 2015 JD Howard Single Action LE coming as well. This order pretty much taps me out on space in either of my Whynter drawers.


UPS just tried to deliver 7 Whynter units to my house, but I only ordered one. I refused the other 6


----------



## gtechva

elco69 said:


> UPS just tried to deliver 7 Whynter units to my house, but I only ordered one. I refused the other 6


The September Elco69's Whynter Humidor Raffle.


----------



## elco69




----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> View attachment 54071


Were they all addressed to you? You gotta wonder if that wasn't a dream come true buddy, BB only had 3 total so someone was trying to show you some sugar.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> View attachment 54071


Like I said in the whynter thread you could have taken them and made history with the ultimate bomb! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50




----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Were they all addressed to you? You gotta wonder if that wasn't a dream come true buddy, BB only had 3 total so someone was trying to show you some sugar.


Yeah, all addressed to me, dropped shipped by the manufacturer.


----------



## hawk45

BEEEZZE said:


> Hearing a lot about this Brickhouse so got a 5er


Make sure to give them a good long rest (several months is best). I tried one after about a week and wasn't the best burn or flavors. Everyone schooled me to rest'um for best results.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> UPS just tried to deliver 7 Whynter units to my house, but I only ordered one. I refused the other 6


Wow, that was a dick move Elco! You just ruined the Whynter bomb I sent you... Well forget it now. You ruined the suprise and now I'm stuck with the return shipping costs. Never again... Spoiler! 
:vs_boom:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Wow, that was a dick move Elco! You just ruined the Whynter bomb I sent you... Well forget it now. You ruined the suprise and now I'm stuck with the return shipping costs. Never again... Spoiler!
> :vs_boom:


lol.....my bad

They literally came just as I was grabbing the car keys to go to dinner. It they came 1 minute later, i would came home to 7 of those boxes sitting outside my door as no signature was required.
Whynter provided great customer support with my first unit and that is one of the reasons why I reject the other 6, that and I believe in Karmha, and she can be a bitch sometimes. If they were dicks, Whynter bombs would have been flying!


----------



## lostmedic

i don't know what i would have done if they did that to me...

I know I would have to call them as I never talk to the UPS guys that drop my shipments outside the front door of my complex.
@Aquaelvis what in the world do I have to do to get a bomb like that from you :vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @Aquaelvis what in the world do I have to do to get a bomb like that from you :vs_OMG:


I think I know what you gotta do, but let Jeff say.

On another topic semi related - is prostitution legal in CA yet?


----------



## BEEEZZE

WILL DO. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!


----------



## tonyzoc

I'm in Buffalo today so I stopped at the Tinder Box



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

elco69 said:


> View attachment 54071


Jackpot lol


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> View attachment 54076


*heavy breathing* *drooling*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> I think I know what you gotta do, but let Jeff say.
> 
> On another topic semi related - is prostitution legal in CA yet?


Not yet Henry, you still can't write off those "massages" (Castro street again?) 
To get a bomb like that you'd have to do unspeakable things! (And you aren't a girl so not gonna happen)


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Not yet Henry, you still can't write off those "massages" (Castro street again?)
> To get a bomb like that you'd have to do unspeakable things! (And you aren't a girl so not gonna happen)


lol....i tried but Uncle Sam said no.

The unspeakable I was looking out for @lostmedic, he is much prettier than I am:vs_laugh:


----------



## MagicDrop

elco69 said:


> MagicDrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 ? Cusano 18 Corojo Robusto (5? x 50)
> 4 ? Sons of Anarchy Clubhouse Edition KG-9 Toro (6? x 52)
> 4 ? Graycliff G2 Maduro Pirate (torpedo) (6? x 52)
> 4 ? CLE Connecticut Robusto (5? x 50)
> 
> 
> 
> Cigargbid?
Click to expand...

No it's a deal on cigars international. I love the SoA Cigars and can't get them in anything less then a box unless I buy them in these kinds of packs!


----------



## Rooke

Picked up a 2014 edition CAO Nasty Nuttcracker and a Rabid Reindeer from a local BAM, and a Rocky Patel 1990.


----------



## hawk45

All first for me..
RYJ 1875
Camacho Connecticut
Room 101 '808' San Andres


----------



## JDom58

Since I was too late in the marketplace for some Añejos, I decided to give my local B&M "Sabor Havana" by the office some love today since they had these No 55 there. They were also kind enough to exchange a Xikar EX lighter I was having a problem with, no questions asked. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## hippieman556

just placed an order for 5 Vegas Classic Robusto and Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

tonyzoc said:


> I'm in Buffalo today so I stopped at the Tinder Box
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I am excited to try an Undercrown Shade, I'm intrigued. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## voiceoverguy

Just got a nice shipment of smokes... and let me tell you what - these Alec Bradley Sanctums are DELICIOUS!


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Yeah, all addressed to me, dropped shipped by the manufacturer.


That was my bomb to you. Oh well.


----------



## voiceoverguy

JDom58 said:


> ...They were also kind enough to exchange a Xikar EX lighter I was having a problem with, no questions asked. :vs_rocking_banana:


Glad to hear you were able to get your Xikar replaced! Their warranty really is the best. It's like Sears Craftsman for cigars - you only have to buy it once.


----------



## Carolus Rex

'15 Las Calaveras and '15 JD Howard Single Action


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got a couple orders in today, cbid and cigar monster. I picked up the egg for $7, figure it would come in handy someday.


----------



## BMWBen

I'd suggest letting those Gran Habanos rest/age a little before smoking but nice haul


----------



## Aquaelvis

BMWBen said:


> I'd suggest letting those Gran Habanos rest/age a little before smoking but nice haul


I had the connecticut with about a month on them, was impressed for a cheap stick so I picked up that sampler for $7. (Picked up a couple connecticut singles too) I'm sure I won't get to these anytime soon.


----------



## Franchise

Picked up a few things the other day from CI when they had the 20% off deal going. I was surprised that the deal extended to the Illusiones & to the Quesada's already on the clearance rack.


----------



## hawk45

Been a busy week so far.. Had our local shops weekly tasting last night. This week was Nat Sherman. Got the $15 sampler that came with an EPOCA, Timeless Nicaraguan BP and Timeless Dominican. Then headed up the road to the actual shop (tasting is held at a local bar) and picked out a few more I wanted to try. This round.. lil' guys.


----------



## tonyzoc

Got 2 5ers from CigarAuctioneer...

Ambos Mundos Toro Sumatra
Four Kicks Sublime

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hippieman556

I got some 5 vegas


----------



## quazy50

Grabbed an Oliva Serie V while at total wine picking up some drinks. I think I've had an Oliva O in the past. But kept seeing and hearing good things about the serie v.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

hawk45 said:


> Been a busy week so far.. Had our local shops weekly tasting last night. This week was Nat Sherman. Got the $15 sampler that came with an EPOCA, Timeless Nicaraguan BP and Timeless Dominican. Then headed up the road to the actual shop (tasting is held at a local bar) and picked out a few more I wanted to try. This round.. lil' guys.


Am I the only one who can't see your images? It's a gray circle with a dash through it. :vs_worry:


----------



## gtechva

hawk45 said:


> Been a busy week so far.. Had our local shops weekly tasting last night. This week was Nat Sherman. Got the $15 sampler that came with an EPOCA, Timeless Nicaraguan BP and Timeless Dominican. Then headed up the road to the actual shop (tasting is held at a local bar) and picked out a few more I wanted to try. This round.. lil' guys.


The circle and dash are also all I see.


----------



## hawk45

gtechva said:


> The circle and dash are also all I see.


Really?? Humm... can anyone else see them? I see them. Sorry about that, I'll try to get it figured out.

Can you see this one?


----------



## BMWBen

Yes that picture shows up.

I bought the Padron No. 88 sampler off CI with the Padron 1964 Exclusivo, Padron 5000, 4000, 3000, and 2000. It even came with a Boveda 69 pack which was nice


----------



## hawk45

BMWBen said:


> Yes that picture shows up.


Damn.. I got a bunch a pics to go back and fix (if I can). Sorry bout that everyone.


----------



## CraigT78

hawk45 said:


> Really?? Humm... can anyone else see them? I see them. Sorry about that, I'll try to get it figured out.
> 
> Can you see this one?
> View attachment 54128


Yes - this one is good to go!


----------



## lostmedic

Got this from @Shemp75


----------



## gtechva

hawk45 said:


> Really?? Humm... can anyone else see them? I see them. Sorry about that, I'll try to get it figured out.
> 
> Can you see this one?
> View attachment 54128


Yes, and it's making my mouth water.:thumb::smoke2::dr


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> Got this from @Shemp75
> 
> View attachment 54130


He's a good man! Sorta... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

My latest purchase, today:










From L to R: Illusione 88 Maduro ($9.99), Eastern Standard Cream Crush Dark Connecticut ($11.99), La Aurora 110 Year Anniversary ($10.00), and Padron 1964 Anniversary ($13.99). And today's knife is a Gerber Prodigy Tanto.

This experience was not totally enjoyable. I got to the shop about an hour before they closed, and was followed around by a salesman (same as last time, but different salesman), who shoved cigars in my face with all kinds of suggestions. The last guy wasn't so pushy. This guy was. I ended up spending WAY more than I wanted to, but for a once a month purchase, occassionally I can spend a little more here and there. So that's not what bothers me. What bothers me is that I wanted to look and pick out my own, on my own time. I eventually just took these 4 just to GTFO and leave. I was only in the shop a few minutes.

Then I got lost coming home (I hate you, Portland), but that's another story for another time.

So I'm done with this particular B&M. I'll stick to another one I've been to before, who has better selection, better customer service, and better price.

But I did make it to Barnes & Noble to pick up two reserved books, so that's a positive.


----------



## hawk45

Jade Falcon said:


> My latest purchase, today:
> 
> From L to R: Illusione 88 Maduro ($9.99), Eastern Standard Cream Crush Dark Connecticut ($11.99), La Aurora 110 Year Anniversary ($10.00), and Padron 1964 Anniversary ($13.99). And today's knife is a Gerber Prodigy Tanto.


I'm a knife guy too so I appreciate seeing cutlery. Here are some of my recent purchases with edges nearby.


----------



## hawk45

Other recent purchases that didn't post.. gerr.


----------



## Jade Falcon

hawk45 said:


> I'm a knife guy too so I appreciate seeing cutlery. Here are some of my recent purchases with edges nearby.
> 
> View attachment 54134
> 
> View attachment 54135
> 
> View attachment 54136





hawk45 said:


> Other recent purchases that didn't post.. gerr.
> 
> View attachment 54145
> 
> View attachment 54146
> 
> View attachment 54147
> 
> View attachment 54148


Good selection! I just had an Olivia G Series about a week ago, and it was okay. I let it sit in my Tupperdore for about a month and a half. But I had to relight the damn thing 3 times, and it gave me quite a kick at the last quarter of the cigar. I'll smoke them again though; I just need a different atmosphere to smoke them in. I was reading a book, in a lounge, and a giant TV had sports center on directly behind me. Then an old friend of mine, whom I haven't seen in over 10 years, showed up, and we talked and caught up on old times. So I wasn't able to pay proper attention to the flavors or complexities of the cigar. So I want to give it another shot.

I've also got a Brickhouse Churchill that I'm going to let rest for at least another month, probably two, before I smoke it. But before I do, I'll be having a Perdomo Champagne 10 Year Anniversary Series, which I see you also have there. I've been letting that one rest for about 2 months already, and I can't wait to try it. I also have a Camacho Connecticut 6x60 that has been resting the longest of all my cigars (one of the first ones I bought over 2 months ago). I'm dying to smoke it!

As for knives, good selection! I make it a habit to post a knife with each picture, just to spice up the picture a bit. This is actually the last knife I have for posting, so next I think I'll start posting a gun.


----------



## tonyzoc

At my local BM today and picked up theses. The little figurado is an old stock item Perdomo Cabinet Series La Tradicion... Early 2000's I think



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

tonyzoc said:


> At my local BM today and picked up theses.


mmmm LFD DL....that stick always hits me in the gut and gets me light headed, but I keep going back for more. I just make sure I got a sugary drink near by. Enjoy


----------



## lsands

droy1958 said:


> lsands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 macanudo rothchild in locked in humidity pouches for a cookout with a brother in law this weekend. I don't have a travel humidor yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed them! Try a tupperdore to store your cigars in. Best of luck!...
Click to expand...

It was not my favourite cigar itself. The cigar helped make it a great night. Great food, 2 nice brews, and family


----------



## lsands

Bought a padron 1964 natural robusto for my birthday. I have to celebrate tonight. I could not get tomorrow off of work.


----------



## ForceofWill

So this new B&M is awesome! Gave me box discount for any 20 cigars I wanted and they price match anyone on the Internet!! What!!!!!


----------



## droy1958

lostmedic said:


> Got this from @Shemp75
> 
> View attachment 54130


That's a fine bunch of cigars!...


----------



## droy1958

Knives and cigars.....what a deal.....


----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> So this new B&M is awesome! Gave me box discount for any 20 cigars I wanted and they price match anyone on the Internet!! What!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 54174


Those look soooo delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got my latest order from cigarpage.com today. Of course I went for the El Jefe!


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Got my latest order from cigarpage.com today. Of course I went for the El Jefe!


Is that the same place as Field Supply. If so, they have an occasional great sale. I've scored Undercrowns for $19.95 a fiver and Padron Executives for $5.00 more....


----------



## Aquaelvis

droy1958 said:


> Is that the same place as Field Supply. If so, they have an occasional great sale. I've scored Undercrowns for $19.95 a fiver and Padron Executives for $5.00 more....


Yep, same company. Great daily deals and great service. That's where I get my flor de las Antillas Toros for $88 a box.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Stopped at the B&M.

DPG Blue Original Imperiales
Alec Bradley Sanctum Toro
Tatuaje Tattoo
Regius Seleccion Orchant
CAO Flathead Spark Plug
Caldwell Eastern Standard
AJ Fernandez Enclave
Caldwell King is Dead Broken Sword
Buenaventura 
Nica Rustica El Brujito


----------



## DaddySmooth17

These are my latest acquisitions. I am really excited as I have not ever purchased boxes before, just samplers and 5-packs. Can't wait to see how they develop!


----------



## Doc Rock

10 5ers of the Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Toro courtesy of Free Fall. Other than my semiannual meet up with Carlito in a few weeks to buy some Opus X and, possibly, some Anejos, I'm done 'til next spring. (Wife cheering approvingly in the background!)


----------



## lostmedic

Doc Rock said:


> I'm done 'til next spring. (Wife cheering approvingly in the background!)


slight tear shed hearing this...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Carolus Rex said:


> Stopped at the B&M.
> 
> DPG Blue Original Imperiales
> Alec Bradley Sanctum Toro
> Tatuaje Tattoo
> Regius Seleccion Orchant
> CAO Flathead Spark Plug
> Caldwell Eastern Standard
> AJ Fernandez Enclave
> Caldwell King is Dead Broken Sword
> Buenaventura
> Nica Rustica El Brujito


Interested to hear what you think of that enclave. I've been thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just bought these three for about $24:










From L to R: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully ($6.95), Perla Del Mar Perla G Toro Connecticut ($6.95), and Ashton Classic (?)Magnum ($8.95). Prices do not include Washington State Sales Tax, which is $0.65 per cigar.


----------



## quazy50

Picked up a single Jericho Hill Shots LE 2015. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

RP Freedom and Undercrowns finally arrived.


----------



## Shemp75

Bundle of Mardi Gras Attacks!!


----------



## lostmedic

Nice sampler from @c.ortiz108. Great packaging and quick shipping


----------



## droy1958

DaddySmooth17 said:


> View attachment 54193
> View attachment 54192
> View attachment 54194
> View attachment 54195
> 
> 
> These are my latest acquisitions. I am really excited as I have not ever purchased boxes before, just samplers and 5-packs. Can't wait to see how they develop!


Very nice selection! Enjoy!...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Stopped in at the lounge in Fresno; Cigars Ltd. I picked up one stick so I didn't feel bad about smoking the brickhouse I brought with me. (Plus I wanted to try a larger illusione) 
I saw these Indian Motorcycle cigars but passed. Thought about it for awhile while I smoked and decided to pick up a toro. ($12- that shop isn't cheap) These are brand new, so what the hell I'll try it. If nothing else I want the band to use on a nubber I'm building. 
When I got home I found my Cigarpage order had arrived. Haven't tried these San Lotanos so I'm looking forward to! (Too soon for tonight?)


----------



## Rooke

Bought a RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut. Can't wait to smoke it!


----------



## hawk45

Aquaelvis said:


> Haven't tried these San Lotanos so I'm looking forward to! (Too soon for tonight?)


Did you get the standards or ovals? Have some ovals on the way.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I was gonna buy some loosies from a member here to fill up my 'new sticks to try' desktop humi, he never got back to me. nbd. So I bought this sampler, arrived today:

CI's Kitchen Sink 20-Cigar Mega Sampler III - Cigars International

All of the sticks I already own or have tried are getting bombed to my awesome uncle John. I'm only two sticks away from my outbound bomb stick count exceeding the inbound! 14/16!


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

ChiGars said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You wouldn't happen to like Tatuaje by any chance?


----------



## ChiGars

ForceofWill said:


> You wouldn't happen to like Tatuaje by any chance?


Naah not at all!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

ForceofWill said:


> You wouldn't happen to like Tatuaje by any chance?


Whats a Tatuaje?


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got my cbid order today. Also picked up my first LFD at the lounge in Fresno. (Man I love that place! I smoked a brickhouse maduro there) Nothing too exciting. (Gran habanos, asylum, tatuaje, jdn)
Also got a 10 pack of cigar boxes from cbid... That didn't turn out well. Most of the boxes are cubes not "normal" shaped boxes. I was hoping to organize the coolidors before my surgery but these won't really work. They are robusto size at best. (If anyone has a bunch of normal size boxes they want gone, let me know!)


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

AF Hemingway Signature
AF Don Carlos Maduro Corona
H. Up an Banker "Annuity" 
Montecristo Classic No. 2
Padron FS no. 85

All for under $90US with a new double edge cutter and a 15% discount so I might go back tomorrow!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## hawk45

Mail call!


----------



## JDom58

Picked up these beauties today at my B&M at lunch time today to keep the Tat Anarchy's in the humidor company, Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur and Tatuaje 7th Reserva


----------



## droy1958

JDom58 said:


> Picked up these beauties today at my B&M at lunch time today to keep the Tat Anarchy's in the humidor company, Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur and Tatuaje 7th Reserva
> 
> View attachment 54270


Nice haul J....


----------



## droy1958

hawk45 said:


> Mail call!
> 
> View attachment 54269


Those Kristoff's are wonderful (to me). I hope you enjoy them. I liked the Pinars, but had some construction issues that were probably from me rushing them, but have a couple that I'm letting rest longer. I haven't had the maduro Oval yet as they weren't available at my local B&M, but the CT version was good. Anyhow, looks like a nice haul!...


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Got my cbid order today. Also picked up my first LFD at the lounge in Fresno. (Man I love that place! I smoked a brickhouse maduro there) Nothing too exciting. (Gran habanos, asylum, tatuaje, jdn)
> Also got a 10 pack of cigar boxes from cbid... That didn't turn out well. Most of the boxes are cubes not "normal" shaped boxes. I was hoping to organize the coolidors before my surgery but these won't really work. They are robusto size at best. (If anyone has a bunch of normal size boxes they want gone, let me know!)


That reminds me that there's a LFD event here tonight at Fogue & Bates, but I'm too damn lazy to go to it. From experience, let those Joya de Nicaragua's rest at least six months as they're a little rough around the edges. I bought a bundle back when and I had one last night that had around a year on it and it was a solid smoke....


----------



## Aquaelvis

Stopped at the b&m today and picked up a couple that were on my "to try" list. I wanted a larger JC but this is all they had, $13 and $7 for the new world.


----------



## quazy50

@Aquaelvis how many sticks do you have? Or do you not have a total count? You've slowed buying tremendously but still buying so I'm curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

B


quazy50 said:


> @Aquaelvis how many sticks do you have? Or do you not have a total count? You've slowed buying tremendously but still buying so I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know but it's a lot. I've stopped buying anything that I don't really, really want to try. I used to want to try everything so I bought everything. Now I assume I have 3000 sticks? I don't really know. My 3000 capacity humidor is full and I have 2 full coolers plus 2 tupperdors. (My wife is still cool but she did say the coolers need to go) 
I'll start selling samplers in a few days, I think I'm eligible for the marketplace on the 22nd. I'll put together some 10 stick samplers geared towards noobs that want to try new stuff plus I'll mix in some "good" stuff too... Antillas, Camacho, brickhouse, etc. it will be a kind of entry sampler with all strengths and all wrappers, etc. plus it will all be aged at least 3 months at 65 rh so it should be smokable pretty much rott. (I hated that when I was new and buying sticks and nothing was ready)


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> B
> 
> I don't know but it's a lot. I've stopped buying anything that I don't really, really want to try. I used to want to try everything so I bought everything. Now I assume I have 3000 sticks? I don't really know. My 3000 capacity humidor is full and I have 2 full coolers plus 2 tupperdors. (My wife is still cool but she did say the coolers need to go)
> I'll start selling samplers in a few days, I think I'm eligible for the marketplace on the 22nd. I'll put together some 10 stick samplers geared towards noobs that want to try new stuff plus I'll mix in some "good" stuff too... Antillas, Camacho, brickhouse, etc. it will be a kind of entry sampler with all strengths and all wrappers, etc. plus it will all be aged at least 3 months at 65 rh so it should be smokable pretty much rott. (I hated that when I was new and buying sticks and nothing was ready)


Wow! That's a lot of sticks hah. Good plan though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Lol 3k is more than most B&Ms around here.


----------



## Aquaelvis

ForceofWill said:


> Lol 3k is more than most B&Ms around here.


Yeah, my buddy's love to come by and smoke! It's like a bunch of drunk kids in a candy shop!


----------



## ForceofWill

Aquaelvis said:


> Yeah, my buddy's love to come by and smoke! It's like a bunch of drunk kids in a candy shop!


Start charging a cover at your house lol


----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> Lol 3k is more than most B&Ms around here.





Aquaelvis said:


> Yeah, my buddy's love to come by and smoke! It's like a bunch of drunk kids in a candy shop!


Well... you have inventory... might as well open up a shop!


----------



## ForceofWill

Here they charge you tax on the inventory you hold, don't wanna know what he'd owe the state lol.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Stopped at the b&m today and picked up a couple that were on my "to try" list. I wanted a larger JC but this is all they had, $13 and $7 for the new world.


JC is still on my want to try list that and DC Maximus


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> JC is still on my want to try list that and DC Maximus


Yeppers, never tried one either. There's just too dang many to try them all in one lifetime...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Today's delivery:
(I really hate that you need to let these rest...)


----------



## CraigT78

Picked up some yard gars.


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Picked up some yard gars.
> View attachment 54308


jeeze craig why would you buy such junk! i expected more from you


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> jeeze craig why would you buy such junk! i expected more from you


Cbid......what more can I say?


----------



## Shemp75

My SnS kit finally landed!


----------



## droy1958

CraigT78 said:


> Picked up some yard gars.
> View attachment 54308


Well at least you have fertilizer for spring....I still haven't gotten any for spring planting...


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just drove about 15 miles to buy these:










I've been wanting to try the Rothchildes for some time, so that's for my Tupperdore. When I got there, however, they did not have the Cigarillos that I DESPERATELY wanted. So, impulsively, I bought something else for $12.99: a tin of 6 uncut Romeo y Julieta cigarillos (I didn't know they weren't pre-cut, which means I have to carry my cigar cutter with me whenever I take them somewhere. Not happy about that, and it doesn't say on the tin, nor did the clerks know, that they were/were not pre-cut).

I'm going to go try one. It better be good. Otherwise, I'm not entirely happy with this purchase today. I should have been patient and waited for something else, or bought three other standard cigars. Instead I bought these, to smoke for half-time at my 9er Club tomorrow, and the next five games.

I was STUNNED at how much a tin of 20 cigarillos was! $27+!!! F-that, I can't afford that.

So wish me luck with these RyJ.


----------



## lostmedic

Shemp75 said:


> My SnS kit finally landed!


I've wanted to join that club but haven't pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## JDom58

Shemp75 said:


> My SnS kit finally landed!


Hey isn't that the old Pan Am logo?


----------



## JDom58

Guys I just thought I would mention what a fantastic package arrived in the mail today!! A few days ago I purchased both "blind samplers" Rock31 was offering and today I got to open the package, all I can say is HOLY SH$T!! what a generous and outstanding selection he has provided!! He asked me before hand if there was anything I was looking for and I since I'm kinda new at this I just told him what I though my really good smokes consisted of so he could get an idea of what I was liking. Man he hit the nail right on the freaking head and although there are a few there I know nothing about, I'll have to research them because they look absolutely delicious!!!!! Thank you Rock31!!!! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## BMWBen

5er of Illusione Epernay Robustos


----------



## hawk45

Mail call..

My Father La Antiguedad
Oliva Serie G
AVO Classic Natural


----------



## Cibao Valley

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## gtechva

hawk45 said:


> Mail call..
> 
> My Father La Antiguedad
> Oliva Serie G
> AVO Classic Natural
> 
> View attachment 54364


what about the knife, please?


----------



## hawk45

gtechva said:


> what about the knife, please?


I made that one. It's a friction folder made from 1095 with full liners and G10 scales.
Here are some others I've made (post #22 ) http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/326908-blades-what-ya-got.html#post4249218


----------



## BEEEZZE

Went to JR today..got a quick cigar lesson and nice little hook up!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

BEEEZZE said:


> Went to JR today..got a quick cigar lesson and nice little hook up!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I see some very nice cigars there sir, good catch!!


----------



## Busco

BEEEZZE said:


> Went to JR today..got a quick cigar lesson and nice little hook up!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


That La Sirena is very good. Nice pickup!


----------



## BEEEZZE

Busco said:


> That La Sirena is very good. Nice pickup!


Thanks! The guy just threw it in the bag for me to try. Good way to lock down a loyal customer.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just bought a fiver of Gran Habano #1 connecticuts in 6x60 for 9.99 shipped. I am prepared for disappointment, hopefully they are at least mediocre.


----------



## JDom58

@Amelia Isabelle give them a little rest time a few weeks and they are much better. I have a 5er of those as some everyday smokes and they get better with each one I smoke, down to my last one.


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Picked up some yard gars.
> View attachment 54308


Online or local?


----------



## Errand Boy

Got a delivery from the Devils Site today,
Curivari Gloria de Leon Prominonte 
Ave Maria Divinia 
Aganorsa Leaf Miami MAD BP Robusto 
Partagas 1845 Collection 

It's not going to be easy for me to wait a month to smoke these .


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Online or local?


Online. JR Cigar had a Fuente sampler a week or so back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje H-Town Lanceros


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

JDom58 said:


> @Amelia Isabelle give them a little rest time a few weeks and they are much better. I have a 5er of those as some everyday smokes and they get better with each one I smoke, down to my last one.


Noted. I let every cigar rest at least a month these days.
The B&M out by my parents' place has a huge tray of all of the Gran Habanos in that series, and they've been there since the place opened. Nobody's touching them. If they're good, I'll stock up. They're very well-rested!


----------



## JDom58

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Noted. I let every cigar rest at least a month these days.
> The B&M out by my parents' place has had a huge tray of all of the Gran Habanos in that series, and they've been there since the place opened. Nobody's touching them. If they're good, I'll stock up. They're very well-rested!


I bought them as a cheaper alternative since I don't really want to smoke a $10-12 dollar cigar 3-4 times per week and I think they are very good for that. They are not going to knock your socks off and wow you with different flavor tones and all that you but they are a good smoke for the price all things being equal, enjoy!!


----------



## Aquaelvis

I picked up a few baller sticks from our very own SHEMP75! :vs_shockedYes... You read that right) 
A big thanks to him for the hook up. :vs_cool:


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> I picked up a few baller sticks from our very own SHEMP75! :vs_shockedYes... You read that right)
> A big thanks to him for the hook up. :vs_cool:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

quazy50 said:


>


Must have caught me in a non-Douchebaggery moment.


----------



## hawk45

It's a rothschilds kind of day.. Punch Maduro and AF Gran Reserva! 
For the knife lovers.. GEC #83 Tascosa Lockback "Yellow Rose" in yellow bone.


----------



## JDom58

Ok I'll follow along with @hawk45 presentation and since UPS just delivered a few more tats to add to the stable, they are being guarded with an original Spyderco Howard Viele C-42 :smoke:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just ordered the AF sampler and an Oliva V sampler yesterday from JR and got a shipped notice last night. 
Yesterday I got a box of Hoyo de Monterrey and after an order Monday afternoon Smallbatchdotcom had my 5 Illusiine Epernay La Monde 5er and a 6er of another Illusiine made cigar. That's quick shipping. So worth it. 
Sorry no pictures right now as I'm not in the house. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!

Come on autocorrect. You know Minday isn't a word. Smart Phones can't learn.


----------



## hawk45

JDom58 said:


> Ok I'll follow along with @hawk45 presentation and since UPS just delivered a few more tats to add to the stable, they are being guarded with an original Spyderco Howard Viele C-42 :smoke:
> 
> View attachment 54415


NICE!!!!! That's a bute' Clark! Big Spyderco fan..and Emerson...and Benchmade.. and GEC ..and Chris Reeve, etc
Sticks are rock'n to boot.


----------



## mikebot

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Enjoy! Let us know about the draw on Le Bijou. Draw was tight as hell on mine today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



mikebot said:


> Enjoy! Let us know about the draw on Le Bijou. Draw was tight as hell on mine today.


This was a 2014 thread resurrected. He may have forgot by now. :vs_laugh:


----------



## mikebot

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



hawk45 said:


> This was a 2014 thread resurrected. He may have forgot by now. :vs_laugh:


Hahaha OOPS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Smokey

I just got home from my local B&M and picked up 5 Opus X xXx and 5 Short Story Maduros. He told me he also got a box of Anejo 888, which is one of my favs. He said he hasn't put them out yet because he is waiting for the invoice to see his cost so he can price them. Said it should be today or tomorrow and assured me he would save me some. Some? I want the whole box. We shall see what happens.


----------



## JDom58

@Old Smokey Glad to hear about those Añejo 888's, I just received one in a blind sampler from Rock31 and looking forward to giving it a try!!


----------



## Old Smokey

JDom58 said:


> @Old Smokey Glad to hear about those Añejo 888's, I just received one in a blind sampler from Rock31 and looking forward to giving it a try!!


I have never had a bad Anejo. The 46's and Sharks have been favorites but I think I like the 888's a slight edge. Something about the size that just seems right. Enjoy and I hope you like yours as much as I do. The 888 was introduced last year about this time of year. All of the other sizes have been getting released in November the last few years. If you like Anejos you have to react pretty quickly as they disappear pretty quickly and then you wait another year.


----------



## Shemp75

Some GOD OF FIRE ANIVERSARIO 60s


----------



## ChiGars

Shemp75 said:


> Some GOD OF FIRE ANIVERSARIO 60s


Those are puuurrdy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Shemp75 said:


> Some GOD OF FIRE ANIVERSARIO 60s


Holy crap shemp those look awesome.


----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> I have never had a bad Anejo. The 46's and Sharks have been favorites but I think I like the 888's a slight edge. Something about the size that just seems right. Enjoy and I hope you like yours as much as I do. The 888 was introduced last year about this time of year. All of the other sizes have been getting released in November the last few years. If you like Anejos you have to react pretty quickly as they disappear pretty quickly and then you wait another year.


I've seen a two hundred dollar difference from one website to another on the Anejos....


----------



## Old Smokey

droy1958 said:


> I've seen a two hundred dollar difference from one website to another on the Anejos....


Yeah, lots of discrepancy in price. The ones that Jack up the price probably like to be able to say they have them in stock when no one else does. When I can get them locally I can get them very reasonable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought another humidor. I have the little one and tupperdor a but wanted a bigger humidor for singles and 5 packs. I decided in the treasure domed 300 count. I almost grabbed a David Marshall Ambiente 120, but something just didn't feel right about it, second hand. Guy said it was from Germany. I know I'll need to modify the bigger desktop but I think seeing that a good amount of my box cigars, need to be pulled from their cellophane wrappers inside boxes to get properly aged. Maybe this is just a personal preference but the Hoyo de Monterrey, wrapped in Spanish red cedar seemed a bit dry for proper aging. 
Well I'm hoping for the best with this one. I read plenty in Puff and Cigar asylum and other web sites. I will season it properly and make it real nice. I like nice looking boxes even if the coollerdors and tupperdors are much more economical. I have a larger tupperdor and a smaller one. I'll use the little guy for acid infused cigars which I'm not to happy with but stupidly bought a 5 pack a few weeks back. Lesson learned. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

A quick pickup after work... Missing is the RP Sun Grown I burned on the ride home.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Smokey

tonyzoc said:


> A quick pickup after work... Missing is the RP Sun Grown I burned on the ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It interesting seeing the price tags. I bought some Short Stories today and they were priced $5.69 each. Must be the high NY cigar tax?


----------



## tonyzoc

Old Smokey said:


> It interesting seeing the price tags. I bought some Short Stories today and they were priced $5.69 each. Must be the high NY cigar tax?


Yup... 38% on the wholesalers. It turns into $2 more for a $6 stick. I pay $8 for a Padron 2000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

A


tonyzoc said:


> Yup... 38% on the wholesalers. It turns into $2 more for a $6 stick. I pay $8 for a Padron 2000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, great deals... Twice that (or more) in California


----------



## Champagne InHand

The AF Hemingway's are all above $8 locally. Padron are $10 ,immune in the B&M. MA, NY and CA have the highest per capita populations of attorneys, and the most restrictive legislation on defense type products, sin taxes and yet we have to be thankful that we don't live in states with dry counties or alcohol taxes like PA @17% to pay for a dam that failed due to the American Industrial moguls lowering said dam because they couldn't get their carriages across the higher dam which restricted or delayed them getting to their hunt club. 

America is such a weird and diverse nation. At least in CA you have great beaches. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rooke

Just got my order from CI. Ill try to post pictures later, Got the Hondurananity sampler and one other sampler.


----------



## Rooke




----------



## hawk45

Friday night stop by the B&M.. all first timers..


----------



## Rooke

hawk45 said:


> Friday night stop by the B&M.. all first timers..
> 
> View attachment 54469


Very nice. I have one of those la aroma due Cuba's I've been waiting to smoke. I hear good things. Are you a big fan of the Jericho's? How are they?


----------



## hawk45

Rooke said:


> Very nice. I have one of those la aroma due Cuba's I've been waiting to smoke. I hear good things. Are you a big fan of the Jericho's? How are they?


Only one I tried was the RP Catch 22 last night.. the others are on standby for the rest of the week. Hard deciding which to have tonight for the big bonfire summer solstice party.

**Sunday morning update.. Went with the JH last night. Was a good smoke with nice creamy flavors, but was hoping for a bit more spice/pepper. I'll try another down the road at some point in another vitola.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got a good shipment today; 45 Anejos (15 sharks and 30 60's) plus a bonus. (Really happy with the bonus, been wanting to try the kristoff maddie and the aging room for a longtime)


----------



## Churchhill CO

Rooke said:


> Very nice. I have one of those la aroma due Cuba's I've been waiting to smoke. I hear good things. Are you a big fan of the Jericho's? How are they?


Hawk did you like the Catch22? A local shop I went into recommended them and I was very happy with the end result.


----------



## Busco

Rooke said:


> Very nice. I have one of those la aroma due Cuba's I've been waiting to smoke. I hear good things. Are you a big fan of the Jericho's? How are they?


Full body chocolate flavor bomb. They should be on your list to try. On a side note, if you haven't tried the DPG Blue in your pic, do so soon! One of my favorites.


----------



## Rooke

Busco said:


> Full body chocolate flavor bomb. They should be on your list to try. On a side note, if you haven't tried the DPG Blue in your pic, do so soon! One of my favorites.


Awesome duly noted. And I just got that in a sampler so I'll have to rest it a bit. It should be pretty tasty from the reviews I've read.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Champagne InHand

I just pulled in 10 more of the Le Aroma de Cuba Maduro torpedoes and a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. I'm smoking on of Le Aroma de Cuba now with a Not your dads root beer over ice with a bit of captain Morgan's spiced rum. Great draw, smooth but the flavor is mellow chocolate with great and easy burn. These will surely get more complex with time. Really enjoyable for something straight out of the UPS box. Consider me a fan of LexAroma de Cuba sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Isonj

I spent my bday gift certificate from my local b&m today. Brought home 3 Anejo 48, 3 anejo 49 and 2 opus x....never tried the opus in my 20 yrs of this hobby.


----------



## hawk45

Churchhill CO said:


> Hawk did you like the Catch22? A local shop I went into recommended them and I was very happy with the end result.


It was a good smoke, but didn't wow me. Good construction and nice flavors but nothing real memorable. Could be a decent daily low cost, non-thinker. I have Matt Forte in my fantasy football league.. being he's #22 and plays for the Chicago Bears.. the orange 22 band fit well.


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> I just pulled in 10 more of the Le Aroma de Cuba Maduro torpedoes and a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. I'm smoking on of Le Aroma de Cuba now with a Not your dads root beer over ice with a bit of captain Morgan's spiced rum. Great draw, smooth but the flavor is mellow chocolate with great and easy burn. These will surely get more complex with time. Really enjoyable for something straight out of the UPS box. Consider me a fan of LexAroma de Cuba sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Nyf with Morgan? Never thought of that. Sounds interesting. I think it's too sweet by itself. But with a shot this could be very good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Busco said:


> Nyf with Morgan? Never thought of that. Sounds interesting. I think it's too sweet by itself. But with a shot this could be very good.


I thought it was way too sweet as well. My wife brought a sicker home and I found that putting in a big glass of ice with a good amount of spiced rum makes it very decent. Not something I would actively seek out but since we had a few cans left I thought I would try and make it more drinkable. It definitely hit the spot.

Usually I am fine with Captain and Cola or Jack or Jameson's with ginger ale/beer.

On the topic of cigars I got a UPS email that my JR order of the AF sampler and the Oliva V sampler will get delivered Monday. They will need a few weeks of rest so I am headed to the brick and mortar to buy a few AF Curly Head stick to satisfy in the short term. I've never had one, but heard they are decent dailies. May gran a Hemingway or an 8-5-8, depending on prices and their selection. I have a 15% discount that needs to be used up before October.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Not shown: A RyJ Reserva Real torpedo, a KFC, and an RP Sun Grown because Mal was curious to try one. Also a 5-tin of CAO Gold Karats.


----------



## JDom58

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54491


Ah yes, you will definitely enjoy those two!


----------



## hawk45

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Not shown: a KFC


The 5 piece is delicious!


----------



## hawk45

Big mail drop Monday..
Tatuaje Tattoo
Illusione 88
Illusione 88 Maduro
Camacho Triple Maduro
Flor de Las Antillas
Oliva Serie O Maduro


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> 45 Anejos (15 sharks and 30 60's)


:vs_karate:


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

Okay, I decided to spend my last bit of disposable cash at the B&M as I'm hoping to rest the new mail order purchases. I was shocked that the B&M was charging $13 for AF Hemingway Signatures. I guess I'll have to get a 5er or box from an on,I expect retailer.

Still I grabbed up 2 Padron 3000, 2 AF double chateaux, 2 AF curly heads and a couple of AF 8-5-8s. I'm looking forward to the AFs. 









Thes will be the first occupants to my smaller 7L tupperdor along with the JR Fuente sampler. It's going to be hard to keep my hands of the Opis X and GOF. Hopefully these locally overpriced sticks will let them rest.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## elco69

*Re: Today's B&M haul*

A got a beautiful box of Room 101 Master Collection One in Sucio and a handful or so of OpusX and GoF


----------



## lostmedic

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



elco69 said:


> A got a beautiful box of Room 101 Master Collection One in Sucio and a handful or so of OpusX and GoF
> View attachment 54513
> View attachment 54514
> 
> 
> View attachment 54515


No wonder your not jumping on the other deals we talk about haha quit buying nc's


----------



## elco69

*Re: Today's B&M haul*



lostmedic said:


> No wonder your not jumping on the other deals we talk about haha quit buying nc's


The deals on these were too good to pass up. Letting my NC dwindle and replenishing with good premium smokes.


----------



## ForceofWill

Some of these may or may not be going to a new puffer...


----------



## lostmedic

ForceofWill said:


> Some of these may or may not be going to a new puffer...
> 
> View attachment 54521


Why thank you I appreciate that give haha


----------



## BEEEZZE

ForceofWill said:


> Some of these may or may not be going to a new puffer...
> 
> View attachment 54521


I know a new puffer that will accept!!


----------



## hawk45

First boxes arrived! I bought the Tramp Stamps blind b/c of reviews and a good deal. The MK's I really like, so splurged. A 5'er was tagging along. (Emerson Super CQC-8 for the knife peeps)


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought the Quesada Oktoberfest Uber 10 pack as well as 10 of the Quesada Heisenberg sticks at cigarpagedotcom. Good prices too. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## droy1958

ForceofWill said:


> Some of these may or may not be going to a new puffer...
> 
> View attachment 54521


Congrats on the nice haul!!!...


----------



## ForceofWill

So yesterday and today the B&M had the craziest sale ever. Buy stuff in $100 increments and get $50 free and you get to pick what. Plus they sell accessories and Benchmade knives and that counts!!!! Yesterday I got a knife and got all of those smokes I posted Free!!

Today I got these.









BTW there was no limit so spend $1000 on cigars, knife lighters etc and get $500 of stuff you chose for free. I couldn't freaking believe it.


----------



## droy1958

ForceofWill said:


> So yesterday and today the B&M had the craziest sale ever. Buy stuff in $100 increments and get $50 free and you get to pick what. Plus they sell accessories and Benchmade knives and that counts!!!! Yesterday I got a knife and got all of those smokes I posted Free!!
> 
> Today I got these.
> 
> View attachment 54540
> 
> 
> BTW there was no limit so spend $1000 on cigars, knife lighters etc and get $500 of stuff you chose for free. I couldn't freaking believe it.


Damn Sweet!...


----------



## hawk45

ForceofWill said:


> So yesterday and today the B&M had the craziest sale ever. Buy stuff in $100 increments and get $50 free and you get to pick what. Plus they sell accessories and Benchmade knives and that counts!!!! Yesterday I got a knife and got all of those smokes I posted Free!!
> 
> Today I got these.
> 
> View attachment 54540
> 
> 
> BTW there was no limit so spend $1000 on cigars, knife lighters etc and get $500 of stuff you chose for free. I couldn't freaking believe it.


You gotta add the knife to the pic


----------



## Champagne InHand

I know which Benchmade I would have grabbed. I've been eyeing it on GovX and other sights for more than a year. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ForceofWill

761. Titanium handle and M390 steel


----------



## Aquaelvis

hawk45 said:


> First boxes arrived! I bought the Tramp Stamps blind b/c of reviews and a good deal. The MK's I really like, so splurged. A 5'er was tagging along. (Emerson Super CQC-8 for the knife peeps)
> 
> View attachment 54534
> 
> View attachment 54535
> 
> View attachment 54536


I like those surrogates, both the ones I smokes kicked my ass though. On one I had burn & draw issues and might have puffed too much.


----------



## hawk45

ForceofWill said:


> 761. Titanium handle and M390 steel
> 
> View attachment 54545


That is a bute'!! I almost grabbed a used one today, just wish it would go tip up.


----------



## hawk45

SmallBatch Mini 10 Sampler.. Lots of good little smokes here to try. All are Corona or smaller.


----------



## kolumbo69

New Camacho corjo Robusto and a flor de las antillas at the local B&M before I place a larger order.


----------



## Aquaelvis

This about 2 weeks worth of cbid orders, those "carbon fiber" lighter are nothing like carbon fiber- just plastic. Not a bad lighter for $1 tho. Now I have some throw down lighters I can afford to loose and not care. $1 pipe tool is nice too, no more drywall screw for me.
The AVO's and R&J came from Famous / cigar monster


----------



## Aquaelvis

The rest


----------



## Rooke

ForceofWill said:


> Some of these may or may not be going to a new puffer...
> 
> View attachment 54521


Wow Tom. That'll be a generous gift for sure. Dont give the good stuff away before secret santa! :vs_smile:


----------



## lostmedic

From @Adam


----------



## mikebot

Aquaelvis said:


> This about 2 weeks worth of cbid orders, those "carbon fiber" lighter are nothing like carbon fiber- just plastic. Not a bad lighter for $1 tho. Now I have some throw down lighters I can afford to loose and not care. $1 pipe tool is nice too, no more drywall screw for me.
> The AVO's and R&J came from Famous / cigar monster


Picked up those same AVO Pyramids!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

mikebot said:


> Picked up those same AVO Pyramids!


Those were a deal. Plus I got the BOTLORG discount and Ebates 2% cash back: 
House Of Montague Church 5 Pk 
 1 PACK 5 Dark Nat 7 x 50 @ 19.98 19.98

Avo Classic Orig Piramides 10 
 1 PACK 10 Natural 7 x 36/54 @ 34.98 34.98

 ---------
 Sub-total 54.96
 Shipping 0.00
 =========
 TOTAL 54.96
 Coupon BOTLORG: 17% Off Gds -9.34
 ****** -45.62
 =========


----------



## Doc Rock

Score! At the Carlito event at Holt's today. $14.50 a stick. Now, if I can only keep my mitts off them for a while.


----------



## mikebot

Aquaelvis said:


> Those were a deal. Plus I got the BOTLORG discount and Ebates 2% cash back:
> House Of Montague Church 5 Pk
> 1 PACK 5 Dark Nat 7 x 50 @ 19.98 19.98
> 
> Avo Classic Orig Piramides 10
> 1 PACK 10 Natural 7 x 36/54 @ 34.98 34.98
> 
> ---------
> Sub-total 54.96
> Shipping 0.00
> =========
> TOTAL 54.96
> Coupon BOTLORG: 17% Off Gds -9.34
> ****** -45.62
> =========


 What is this BOTLORG??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

mikebot said:


> What is this BOTLORG??????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coupon code that knocks 17% off purchases over $50. Not all brands qualify so sometimes you need to play around with it. That is why I try to buy during the mash up so I can get 2 things to hit that $50 minimum.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BOTL- Brother of the Leaf. I had to figure that one out a few weeks back. Basically cigar club, but, " 1st rule of cigar club, is that you don't talk about cigar club."

I went in on a box of Fuente Hemingway Signature series, 25 ct. I love this for the smooth and easy stick that it is. Price was right at about $6 shipped too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot I ordered this. I actually thought I ordered the smaller version but this brightly polished ash tray/cigar holder will do nice by the tub. Sub $21 on Amazon with Prime shipping. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise




----------



## Champagne InHand

So my purchases from cigarpagedotnet showed up today. That was fast. I was blown away how wide the ring gauge is on the Octoberfest Uber. I have shovels with smaller width handles. Do I punch that as I can't see my cutter or even cigar scissors being able to have any effect on those big ends. 

10 X Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and 10 X Quesada Heisenberg Robusto. Into the tupperdor they went. 

On another note my Treasure Dome 300ct humidor arrived. It is huge and very nice. They included 3 75% Boveda packs, even though I paid for the standard 2 X 84%rH seasoning bags. I also received a small jar of beads, similar in size to the Xikar Crystal jar. Acceptable. I was happy to see that the humidifiers and hygrometer had adhesive backed pieces of stainless steel, which I mounted to the upper lid, as there are spots for them to go there, and then started the seasoning process. 

The negatives, I could see that this box is all Spanish red cedar, but with the thin veneer of dark burled wood, with layers of lacquer. A small pair of scratches, though very light are on the peak of the dome, which is kind of annoying, but acceptable. I'll see what the furniture polish does to it. As far as being kiln dried red cedar, you could see that they didn't pre-drill the holes for the brass hinges as there were hairline cracks from the brass screws. Now this doesn't seem like a big deal, but I will check to see if things exacerbate after the wood sucks up humidity. I love how much aeration can occur in this humi, with the bottom piece of interior cedar having holes for cross ventilation, as well as the 2 removable trays having room between the bottom pieces of cedar for more circulation. The lid had some vents as well. The side handles are inset, but do not take any usable storage space and are necessary as this is a heavy, large chest style of humidor. 

I will reassess after seasoning, as I passed on a gifted 120ct David Marshall "Ambiente" that was just $55 more. I hope I made the correct decision and won't have regrets. From first inspection, I am pleased.


----------



## droy1958

lostmedic said:


> From @Adam
> 
> View attachment 54580
> 
> View attachment 54581


Sweet!!!...


----------



## lostmedic

Champagne InHand said:


> So my purchases from cigarpagedotnet showed up today. That was fast. I was blown away how wide the ring gauge is on the Octoberfest Uber. I have shovels with smaller width handles. Do I punch that as I can't see my cutter or even cigar scissors being able to have any effect on those big ends.
> 
> 10 X Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and 10 X Quesada Heisenberg Robusto. Into the tupperdor they went.
> 
> On another note my Treasure Dome 300ct humidor arrived. It is huge and very nice. They included 3 75% Boveda packs, even though I paid for the standard 2 X 84%rH seasoning bags. I also received a small jar of beads, similar in size to the Xikar Crystal jar. Acceptable. I was happy to see that the humidifiers and hygrometer had adhesive backed pieces of stainless steel, which I mounted to the upper lid, as there are spots for them to go there, and then started the seasoning process.
> 
> The negatives, I could see that this box is all Spanish red cedar, but with the thin veneer of dark burled wood, with layers of lacquer. A small pair of scratches, though very light are on the peak of the dome, which is kind of annoying, but acceptable. I'll see what the furniture polish does to it. As far as being kiln dried red cedar, you could see that they didn't pre-drill the holes for the brass hinges as there were hairline cracks from the brass screws. Now this doesn't seem like a big deal, but I will check to see if things exacerbate after the wood sucks up humidity. I love how much aeration can occur in this humi, with the bottom piece of interior cedar having holes for cross ventilation, as well as the 2 removable trays having room between the bottom pieces of cedar for more circulation. The lid had some vents as well. The side handles are inset, but do not take any usable storage space and are necessary as this is a heavy, large chest style of humidor.
> 
> I will reassess after seasoning, as I passed on a gifted 120ct David Marshall "Ambiente" that was just $55 more. I hope I made the correct decision and won't have regrets. From first inspection, I am pleased.


Saying goes didn't happen unles there's pictures haha we want to see!


----------



## droy1958

Franchise said:


> View attachment 54599


Errrr.... I'm having trouble seeing the middle 6 cigars...Never mind, I just stood on my head. Nice haul!!!...


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Friday at Famous Smoke Shop. Tin of 3 Opus X PerfecXion X ($39.50 for 3), 3 Opus X Belicoso XXX ($9.25 each), 2 Opus X Petit Lancero ($10 each). Plus a freebie Chateau Fuente.


----------



## droy1958

Doc Rock said:


> Fuente Friday at Famous Smoke Shop. Tin of 3 Opus X PerfecXion X ($39.50 for 3), 3 Opus X Belicoso XXX ($9.25 each), 2 Opus X Petit Lancero ($10 each). Plus a freebie Chateau Fuente.
> 
> View attachment 54618


Great buy! Enjoy!...


----------



## Franchise




----------



## tonyzoc

Lots of new stuff at my local today. I went in for a few cheap Tabacos Baez and stumbled across the new Padron Damaso.



Prices on the Padron ran $14-$17... In NY

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

LP40, Dirty Rat and a Feral Flying Pig from the B&M.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I will get pictures of the new humi up in just a bit. I have it seasoning in the wine cellar, but with flash on my phone I should be able to get a few decent pictures. In the cellar I only have a one screw in bulb for light on hanging lamp. Light, dryness and Heat are the enemies. Still my iPad mini has no flash. But I forgot that my iPhone does. I just updated the third iOS 9 software and it still hasn't fixed all the bugs. I have a serious love/hate relationship with Apple. If android didn't come loaded with unremovable, battery stealing apps, I would have stayed with Android, even with MacBooks at home. Still the camera doesn't suck on the 6+. Pictures shortly. 


I am going to post the pictures in "My new humidor thread, that Chis80, started.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> Saying goes didn't happen unles there's pictures haha we want to see!


Okay. Picts. 






,






,






,






, and 








Just seasoning things in the wine cellar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

very nice looking!


----------



## Rondo

Yeah Champ, that's a beauty.

I got these for a little under $6/stick from "El Diablo"
Foun
View attachment 54640


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> View attachment 54635
> ,


Nice!!! Just looking at your wine collection.. You are so going to run out of space... Hahaha!!


----------



## hawk45

Last order for a while... famous last words.
(Knife: Northwoods Madison Barlow)


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Nice!!! Just looking at your wine collection.. You are so going to run out of space... Hahaha!!


I'm already so out of room. I need to start drinking more but during Summer reds fall to the back of the list behind beer and mixed drinks. Like cigars, wine can become a lifelong obsession.

Imagine if every stick you ever bought was as big as a bottle of wine and require storage that was just as picky as cigars. Argh!

Running out of room for cigars as well, but a tupperdor build is much more reasonable than building a below ground room.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Picts.
> View attachment 54633
> ,
> View attachment 54634
> ,
> View attachment 54635
> ,
> View attachment 54636
> , and
> View attachment 54637
> 
> 
> Just seasoning things in the wine cellar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Very nice!!!


----------



## Chris80

That box is beautiful I want to find those double trays for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A box of AF Hemingway 'Signatures' was on the doorstep this afternoon. I ordered 6 X Jericho Hills 12 Honest Men. It comes with a single Jericho Hills Mason-Dixon Line.

Damned you Small Batch....LOL.

I forgot. "Pictures or it didn't happen-lost medic"









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## BMWBen

Jericho Hill 4 sampler from JR cigars that came with the 5 cigars below for free and a small desktop humidor. These Jericho Hill's smell like a chocolate bar I can't wait to try one!


----------



## Doc Rock

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Picts.
> View attachment 54633
> ,
> 
> Just seasoning things in the wine cellar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Pegau is good. Needs 10-15 years to smooth out. I have some from the mid-90s that still have a way to go.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I agree. I have Pegau, Beaucastel, Clos de Papes and a few others like Cuvée de Vatican resting nicely. I've hit a wall with Grenache so I have stopped at 2010, knowing that palate comes back around eventually. The Northern Rhone AOVs of has gotten much more attention as I back filled St. Joseph, Côte-Rotie, Cornas, Hermitage and Crozes-Hermitage. 

My bigger holdings are in Bordeaux 2000-2010, Champagne 1996-2008, Burgundy 2002-2012, with 2008 and 2010 focused in Gevrey-Chambertin and Volnay. I have added Spain to a good collection of WA state, Italy, focusing on Tusvany with some Piedmonte and Amorone. I also have a good supply of white dessert wines from Alsace, Germany, Sauternes/Barsac and Vouvray with a touch of Austria/SoVal from Kracher/Mr. K. Time is on the side of the wines in my cellar. Hopefully I will live long enough to enjoy most of them with 10-25 years on the bottles from vintage date. A lot of time and resources went into building up that cellar, following auctions globally as well as keeping up on global trends and economics. 

I look at it as liquid commodities and perhaps my kids may be able to enjoy a treasure trove of the world's great wines from the best vintages. Who knows but I know you can't eat or drink gold.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> LP40, Dirty Rat and a Feral Flying Pig from the B&M.


What B&M has Rats in stock?


----------



## Busco

CraigT78 said:


> What B&M has Rats in stock?


They may not be as hard to find as you think. Several B&M stock them but don't display. If they sell Liga Privada, ask them. You may be surprised. There is a small one here in Warsaw IN that carries FFP, Dirty Rat and Ratzilla. But you have to ask.


----------



## CraigT78

Busco said:


> They may not be as hard to find as you think. Several B&M stock them but don't display. If they sell Liga Privada, ask them. You may be surprised. There is a small one here in Warsaw IN that carries FFP, Dirty Rat and Ratzilla. But you have to ask.


The two near me I have asked several times. My favorite hasn't had them the last two times, but the sister store 25 min away does. The other B&M says they sell out as soon as they get them. I will have to ask again the next trip! I'd like to try a ratzilla!

The other store that I frequent less has the flying pigs in stock, but he said his rats are always sold before he gets the stock. I want a few more before I commit to a box purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

CraigT78 said:


> The two near me I have asked several times. My favorite hasn't had them the last two times, but the sister store 25 min away does. The other B&M says they sell out as soon as they get them. I will have to ask again the next trip! I'd like to try a ratzilla!
> 
> The other store that I frequent less has the flying pigs in stock, but he said his rats are always sold before he gets the stock. I want a few more before I commit to a box purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would offer to help you out, but I only get that way once in a great while and they only sell singles so they can spread the love. Doesn't Field supply sell them once in a while? They come up on OLH once a month or so.


----------



## Busco

CraigT78 said:


> The two near me I have asked several times. My favorite hasn't had them the last two times, but the sister store 25 min away does. The other B&M says they sell out as soon as they get them. I will have to ask again the next trip! I'd like to try a ratzilla!
> 
> The other store that I frequent less has the flying pigs in stock, but he said his rats are always sold before he gets the stock. I want a few more before I commit to a box purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Neptune has them. 
http://www.neptunecigar.com/pr/liga_privada_unico_dirty_rat_5__44.aspx


----------



## CraigT78

Busco said:


> Neptune has them.
> http://www.neptunecigar.com/pr/liga_privada_unico_dirty_rat_5__44.aspx


Thanks! I haven't used Neptune before, have you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

No but I know people that have. They are legit.


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> What B&M has Rats in stock?


Specs on Central Expressway


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Thanks! I haven't used Neptune before, have you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have used Neptune in the past to order AF Anejos. Fast shipping and they pack the sticks good with a boveda.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I got out of the house today for the first time since the surgery. Needed to do something! I went by the b&m and ended up grabbing a barrel aged, undercrown shade and J hill... All of which are new to me and very high on my to try list! 
Got some good deals today- $29 for all 3 isn't bad considering the massive taxes we pay here. Barrel aged toro was only $12, not much higher than Internet prices. 
I also got a dozen cigar boxes free so I can organize my coolidors


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> I got out of the house today for the first time since the surgery. Needed to do something! I went by the b&m and ended up grabbing a barrel aged, undercrown shade and J hill... All of which are new to me and very high on my to try list!
> Got some good deals today- $29 for all 3 isn't bad considering the massive taxes we pay here. Barrel aged toro was only $12, not much higher than Internet prices.
> I also got a dozen cigar boxes free so I can organize my coolidors


Let us know how that Barrel Aged is, I have been very curious about it.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Let us know how that Barrel Aged is, I have been very curious about it.


I'm really tempted to smoke it right now... I shouldn't but... :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> I'm really tempted to smoke it right now... I shouldn't but... :vs_no_no_no:


you know you want to. It should have 6 years of age on it. and as dry as it is down there, the upper RH should help out with smokeability.

**_crowd chants_** DO IT! DO IT!:vs_smile:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Bastard! I have it in a ziplock with a hygro... Let's see what it reads in a few


----------



## Chris80

Glad you were able to venture out today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigarpage 5ers today. 
Avo No. 9 Robusto
CAO Brazil CAI
$46 delivered. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bluedragon

An assortment box of Connecticut Valley Tobacconist's Battleground line. All Maduros; 2 Stonewalls, 2 Lincolns, 2 Chamberlins, and 3 Armisteads.


----------



## Nagybomb

Hey, I know Roanoke, VA well having attended Roanoke College (Salem, VA) ~ sounds like you found a smokers' secret! Thanks for sharing.

I recently purchased Beach House Cigars own label and I truly enjoyed it (down the Jersey Shore).
I also smoked BHC's Los Caidos ~ another great blend (in Morristown, NJ and then again in NYC following a wonderful investor meeting).
Last week I tried The Cigar Inn's own label (hand-rolled in NYC). It was nice.
The week prior, an Ashton long/dark, very tasty, accompanied by a end-of-season summer bourbon/lemon/cucumber cocktail at Carnegie Club (NYC).


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Some Punch Maduro, T52's, Fuente Short Story, and Joya de Nicaragua


----------



## droy1958

The Big Payback, thanks to @Bowtech Fever.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nagybomb said:


> Hey, I know Roanoke, VA well having attended Roanoke College (Salem, VA) ~ sounds like you found a smokers' secret! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I recently purchased Beach House Cigars own label and I truly enjoyed it (down the Jersey Shore).
> I also smoked BHC's Los Caidos ~ another great blend (in Morristown, NJ and then again in NYC following a wonderful investor meeting).
> Last week I tried The Cigar Inn's own label (hand-rolled in NYC). It was nice.
> The week prior, an Ashton long/dark, very tasty, accompanied by a end-of-season summer bourbon/lemon/cucumber cocktail at Carnegie Club (NYC).


Morristown, NJ. Brings back memories of my first job as an employee during a Summer as a jeweler's apprentice at Braunschweiger's Jewelers. I commuted by train from Summit. I was just 15, but it was more exciting than mowing lawns, washing cars and selling the stationary if the back of Bazooka bubble gum. I mainly polished the jewelry and did the machine engraving. Good people there. I polished Mrs. B's flawless 3 carat solitaire wedding ring. Just a beautiful rock. Eating lunch on the towns green park in the center where the roundabout is. Good Summer but we moved at the end. It's okay much of the Pharma world and training was back in Summit and East Hanover. I got to see the area often. Going back to FDU this weekend for my daughters volleyball tournament in Teaneck. Small world.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Morristown, NJ. Brings back memories of my first job as an employee during a Summer as a jeweler's apprentice at Braunschweiger's Jewelers. I commuted by train from Summit. I was just 15, but it was more exciting than mowing lawns, washing cars and selling the stationary if the back of Bazooka bubble gum. I mainly polished the jewelry and did the machine engraving. Good people there. I polished Mrs. B's flawless 3 carat solitaire wedding ring. Just a beautiful rock. Eating lunch on the towns green park in the center where the roundabout is. Good Summer but we moved at the end. It's okay much of the Pharma world and training was back in Summit and East Hanover. I got to see the area often. Going back to FDU this weekend for my daughters volleyball tournament in Teaneck. Small world.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


My best friend of 46 years is a diamond/jewelry wholesaler. Though I'm not in to jewelry big time, he gets some amazing pieces. He showed me an emerald last week that just took my breath away. He had this stone for many years and has been waiting for the right setting for it for many years. He came across an antique setting and they were absolutely stunning together...


----------



## Chris80

Oliva Serie V Torpedo
Rocky Patel edge Maduro
LaGloria Cubana Serie R
Punch Grandote
La Aroma De Cuba Monarch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I love that Oliva V torpedo. I had a Robusto this morning from the sampler box and it just didn't blow my doors off but it didn't suck either. Perhaps I was rushed. I usually enjoy that last third of most cigars the most. 

The 5 packs from cigar page actually get delivered. My biggest complaint with Thompson is delays and the endless wait on their very good pricing on 5ers. Of course they don't charge your account until they are ready to be shipped but that can hit all at once too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I had 1 and it was awesome but it was ROTT. I'm going to let this one sit a few weeks and see. The others I haven't tried yet. In trying to only get ones now I haven't tried but the v torpedos call my name whenever I walk into the humidor. 


Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Well the postman only had to ring once today! just received this 5 sampler from Rivers @drb124 which had an extra bonus included! Looking forward to sampling these beauties


----------



## Champagne InHand

JDom58 said:


> Well the postman only had to ring once today! just received this 5 sampler from Rivers @drb124 which had an extra bonus included! Looking forward to sampling these beauties
> 
> View attachment 54742


I love the last two. Great smokes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well Cbid orders just get smaller and smaller  
(Picked up the JC so now I can smoke the one I got from the B&M a couple weeks ago)


----------



## Busco

Aquaelvis said:


> Well Cbid orders just get smaller and smaller
> (Picked up the JC so now I can smoke the one I got from the B&M a couple weeks ago)


Curious how those gigantes compare to the rothchildes.


----------



## elco69

JDom58 said:


> Well the postman only had to ring once today! just received this 5 sampler from Rivers @drb124 which had an extra bonus included! Looking forward to sampling these beauties
> 
> View attachment 54742


Post how those Ruinations are. I have a handful left from a box from June, they are smoking ok now, but curious to see if they are going to be really good. enjoy the Sharks, tasty tasty


----------



## Champagne InHand

I came home today and these were patiently waiting in the mailbox. I was at a soon to go out of business B&M with jacked prices or golfers specials. Really they wanted $15 per Short Story. I said no but bought a nice little punch corona that was nicely sweet Maduro for $8.

Still this was a great deal from cigar page.







$31 to my mailbox and 20 sticks. I'm krac King myself for not grabbing the Flor de Oliva torpedoes the same day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Busco said:


> Curious how those gigantes compare to the rothchildes.


I've had one that was pretty fresh from the b&m, was good but not as good. The roths are just too damn short for me though. I got this fiver for $25 so I'll let them get some rest and see.


----------



## JDom58

Ok this is not a purchase but I thought I would share, apparently there was a major bombing run made from the west coast and it landed right in my front yard, you have very good aim there Mr. Henry @elco69 thank you very much for all the damage caused!!


----------



## Doc Rock

God of Fire Robusto Gordo for me; Hemingway Short Story for the wife.


----------



## elco69

Picked up a fiver of Avo Domaine #9 from @mikebot, thanks brotha!


----------



## droy1958

JDom58 said:


> Well the postman only had to ring once today! just received this 5 sampler from Rivers @drb124 which had an extra bonus included! Looking forward to sampling these beauties
> 
> View attachment 54742


I read a good review on the 90 Miles cigar. It's supposed to be a great bang for the buck....


----------



## Cibao Valley

Montecristo Monte:








PDR Small Batch Black Corojo & Gran Habano #5 Corojo:








Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic & San Cristobal Clasico:








Alec Bradley Sanctum & Asylum 13 Authentic Corojo:


----------



## mikebot

elco69 said:


> Picked up a fiver of Avo Domaine #9 from @mikebot, thanks brotha!
> View attachment 54755


Hope you enjoy! I really dig em (hence the box purchase).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cibao Valley said:


> Montecristo Monte:
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> PDR Small Batch Black Corojo & Gran Habano #5 Corojo:
> View attachment 54765
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic & San Cristobal Clasico:
> View attachment 54766
> 
> 
> Alec Bradley Sanctum & Asylum 13 Authentic Corojo:
> View attachment 54767


I bought a box of those Monte's. Give one a try. They a seriously sting and full bodied. Eat a big meal before jumping in on those. I'm resting the remainder of the box. It kicked my ass through that first third of the stick but mellowed as I slowly made my way through it. A great second half. Good cigar to keep in the tupperdor but not to give out to non cigar loving friends unless you want to see them turn green. A long haul smoke for sure.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oh I gave one a try before I got the box which is what prompted me to get more. You are right though, not for non smoking friends but for those that can appreciate the complexity of it.


----------



## Jade Falcon

I went to a cigar lounge in Portland today, which also had a very nice and large humidor. My only complaint was that, while they had a lot of cigars, they didn't have a broad range of variety in as far as brands go. Nevertheless, here's what I got:










From Left to Right: PDR 1878 Capa Natural Toro, VegaFina Toro, Don Tomas Clasico Robusto, Macanudo Hyde Park, Perdomo Champagne 10 Year Anniversary, Gispert Robusto, and a Baccarat The Game Rothchild. Unfortunately, I only have prices on two: the Perdomo was $7.60, and the Macanudo was $9.60. Overall, I think I spent around $50 total. The prices were all listed on the shelves, not on the cello.

This is the biggest haul I've brought home yet! Hopefully, they smoke better than the Camacho Connecticut 6x60 that I smoked today.

EDIT: and this brings my Tupperdore up to 24 cigars! :vs_box:


----------



## Chewbacca

Came across the Ruinations a year ago, and pleasantly surprised by how good they are. A bit heavy for my liking, but good for a long trip downrange when I want to switch one on and off at will.


----------



## quazy50

Won the La Imperiosa Sampler from JR Beat the Dealer! pumped for this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bought a 5er of Chateau Fuente MAD and two 5ers of Double Chateau Fuente Maduro. Decent prices. About <$5 a stick barely. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Won the La Imperiosa Sampler from JR Beat the Dealer! pumped for this.


Again? Damn bro, you are one lucky sob. I have yet to win that app.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A bunch. 
View attachment 54789

View attachment 54790


----------



## JDom58

Very nice catch there Mr. Ron!


----------



## Panderson85

Picked up a box of Liga No.9 robustos.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm in NJ just about 3 miles from JR. So I stopped in. Bad idea right?

I ended up with a 5er of Punch Rothschild and they had some boxes of Illusione in stock. I was weak! The boxes of 50 were scary so I had to choose between Crusado and Ultras. I bought the Ultra no. 9. Toro. Got my military discount but they still are expensive cigars. Box of 20








Will they ever justify a $12 per stick price tag. Maybe with some serious aging.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm in NJ just about 3 miles from JR. So I stopped in. Bad idea right?
> 
> I ended up with a 5er of Punch Rothschild and they had some boxes of Illusione in stock. I was weak! The boxes of 50 were scary so I had to choose between Crusado and Ultras. I bought the Ultra no. 9. Toro. Got my military discount but they still are expensive cigars. Box of 20
> View attachment 54807
> 
> 
> Will they ever justify a $12 per stick price tag. Maybe with some serious aging.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I could never go to one of the storefronts of the places for online ordering. If be broke

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## quazy50

Had 15 dollars off worth of codes from JR so I ordered another la imperiosa sampler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The cigar store in NJ is huge. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

Been wanting to taste the Undercrowns to see what all the hype is about. Also love shorties so picked up the AVO Heritage short torpedoes. Famous-smoke with BOTLORG coupon code! Thanks for the tip, @Aquaelvis !


----------



## Champagne InHand

No Picts but I came home and two boxes were waiting for me. One from Thompson and the other from Cigarpage.com. 
All 5ers. I'll need to look at the invoices but these were the sticks
AVO Classic No. 9
Oliva O Serie Sungrown
CAO Brazilia GOI
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
After checking the email I did get these. Crowned Heads Headley Grange Estupendos Sumatra Robusto

The AB Black Market were back ordered. Seems common with Thompson. 
I'll post that later. I'll grab one of each as I just piled them into the humidor. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

A new lighter...


----------



## Champagne InHand

My back ordered AB Black Market and Oliva Serie V Sungown Torpedoes showed up today in the mail box. 






,






,

I pulled a few singles of the 5 x 5ers from the weekend. I think I only got 4 in the shot. 








Nice colors of the changing leaves in the Pocono area of the NJ/PA area as I drove home Monday but really have almost maxed out my humidors and tupperdors not. 






,








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> My back ordered AB Black Market and Oliva Serie V Sungown Torpedoes showed up today in the mail box.
> View attachment 54850
> ,
> View attachment 54851
> ,
> 
> I pulled a few singles of the 5 x 5ers from the weekend. I think I only got 4 in the shot.
> View attachment 54852
> 
> 
> Nice colors of the changing leaves in the Pocono area of the NJ/PA area as I drove home Monday but really have almost maxed out my humidors and tupperdors not.
> View attachment 54853
> ,
> View attachment 54854
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Looks yummy....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigar page has a great special today but they are selling like hot cakes. I bought the corona large size. 
$40 for 3 boxes of 10. Nice boxes. Cuban seed tobacco and the hand rolling folks were Cubans brought over on a special visa. I've read several reviews. If you want to build up or start a new tupperdor this is a good deal. 

Buena Vista Edicion Limitada '08 Larga
Pack 3 BOXES OF 10
Size (4.8" x 50)
Strength Mild Full
Shape Corona Larga
Origin Dominican Republic
Wrapper Habano
Filler Ecuadorian


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Opened the mailbox and saw a box. Thank God my wife gets home late.

Hello Mr. Fuente!







, and









The madness continues. 
I need to hit up target a start that 3rd Tupperdor. I forgot I grabbed a 5er of RyJ 1866 late last night. Luckily I sold some wine and have a cash influx. Or I would be dead. What the wife doesn't know won't get me killed.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> My back ordered AB Black Market and Oliva Serie V Sungown Torpedoes showed up today in the mail box.
> View attachment 54850
> ,
> View attachment 54851
> ,
> 
> I pulled a few singles of the 5 x 5ers from the weekend. I think I only got 4 in the shot.
> View attachment 54852
> 
> 
> Nice colors of the changing leaves in the Pocono area of the NJ/PA area as I drove home Monday but really have almost maxed out my humidors and tupperdors not.
> View attachment 54853
> ,
> View attachment 54854
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Those Serie V look delicious! I haven't had the others yet lol

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Opened the mailbox and saw a box. Thank God my wife gets home late.
> 
> Hello Mr. Fuente!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The madness continues.
> I need to hit up target a start that 3rd Tupperdor. I forgot I grabbed a 5er of RyJ 1866 late last night. Luckily I sold some wine and have a cash influx. Or I would be dead. What the wife doesn't know won't get me killed.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Looks like you hit the " Chateau Plataeu "....Yo' wife is gonna' kill ya'....Perhaps I could help hide the evidence.... Just sayin'....


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Had my first foray into cbid today. . Came out with a box of La perla habana moredo belicosos... 49 bucks for 20 ... how'd i do?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Great haul Rondo. Love the Serie V, MF, and Perdomo Champagne. I'm resting the Liga Privada #9s . I'm curious about the EP Carrillo. Let us know what you think about those.


----------



## CraigT78

So I was on a business trip to Houston this week and decided to check out Serious Cigars B&M as I have ordered via their wesbite a few times. Holy Crap! Their walk in humidor was ENORMOUS! Think the size of a 7-11 store, about 6 aisles, with floor to ceiling shelves. I was overwhelmed with the selection, but picked up the cigars I was looking for - 3 of the Crowned Heads Yellow Rose - a Texas exclusive blend. Also grabbed a few AF Short Story Maddies (one not pictured, already burned) and an Enclave - which is not pictured as I also smoked it ROTT. Also grabbed the 8-5-8 maddie for a co-worker who ended up not wanting one and the La Imperiosa to see what the hype is about. The clerk stated it was the same blend as the 2014 Las Calaveras, so it should be a hit. All in all a great haul for $70 out the door.


----------



## quazy50

JR winnings. Just came in the mail today. Pumped cus I love what I've had from CH and wanted to purchase of box of these but it's just not in the budget yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> JR winnings. Just came in the mail today. Pumped cus I love what I've had from CH and wanted to purchase of box of these but it's just not in the budget yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won two of the same sampler?


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> You won two of the same sampler?


No I won a sampler and then a $10 off a purchase. Then I found a $5 off coupon so total was $20 bucks for the second sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> No I won a sampler and then a $10 off a purchase. Then I found a $5 off coupon so total was $20 bucks for the second sampler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice! So JR offers that sampler? I might have to make yet another purchase this month. I think I will try the one I just picked up, but if I like it......


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Very Nice! So JR offers that sampler? I might have to make yet another purchase this month. I think I will try the one I just picked up, but if I like it......


Ya I think the normal price for the sampler is like 39? I'd be shocked if you don't like the la imperiosa. It's my favorite smoke right now. I posted the $5 off code in the deals thread. Basically makes it free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> JR winnings. Just came in the mail today. Pumped cus I love what I've had from CH and wanted to purchase of box of these but it's just not in the budget yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't have but a few points, but I burnt them all when that was the prize.


----------



## quazy50

gtechva said:


> I didn't have but a few points, but I burnt them all when that was the prize.


It just so happened that it was the RP javas to review so I had a lot of review points plus I shared the deal on FB and Twitter and won on my second to last point. I was excited. Even my fiancé loves the smell of these.

I also looked a head at the "see prize list" and saw it was coming so I stock piled points for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

From a local Place...

2 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
2 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story in Maduro 

Looking forward to these. Will rest them for a few weeks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

You really can't go wrong with decent priced Fuentes! Or can you? Quality is job number 1 with Fuente. I doubt they have looked back to the largest of islands in the major Antilles.

I so tried to get the wife, to move to Monserrat, the lesser Antilles, after the volcano erupted. At that time they needed 70 people including healthcare professionals, to commit to moving back on the island. It just so happens that we were on a cruise ship that passed Monserrat while it was erupting. My wife said that under no circumstances would we be moving to that island. My response was... The worst thing to happen was a temporary relocation to Antigua. Maybe I needed help on my pitch line. Years later when I had been informed of a government paycheck, I tried to get her to move to St. Croix. I guess she just didn't really kick Jimmy Buffet, as much as she lead on. She said she would if I could provide 6 round trip tickets to ROC annually. Well no real airports in the lesser Antilles but the closest was San Juan in the greater Antilles. Once more my dreams of paradise in Rum country was curtailed. I guess marriages take serious compromises. 

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## BMWBen

Got my La Imperiosa sampler order tonight and went to the B&M for some beers and a smoke tonight with friends and picked up a few different cigars to try


----------



## quazy50

BMWBen said:


> Got my La Imperiosa sampler order tonight and went to the B&M for some beers and a smoke tonight with friends and picked up a few different cigars to try
> View attachment 54885


La imperiosa is my favorite right now. I love the tattoo as well. The Brickhouse Maduro is great. Haven't had the other two but nice pick up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got my c-page order  
(Now the wait begins)


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Got my c-page order
> (Now the wait begins)


What's the name of the one with the red label? I have one of those that's been tucked away and don't remember the name. Was going to torch it on holloweenie...


----------



## Aquaelvis

That's Jason


----------



## Busco

Aquaelvis said:


> Got my c-page order
> (Now the wait begins)


What are you waiting for? Acclimation or a 10 cigar binge on Halloween?


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> That's Jason


Thanks...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Busco said:


> What are you waiting for? Acclimation or a 10 cigar binge on Halloween?


A good rest period. I think these will wait til 2016


----------



## elco69

No pic, got a box of the Pudgy Monsters and 2 CAO Around the World Samplers.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 54908


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fall shipping season is open. Had 5 cases of wine show up today. I have another 4 coming next week. 









Finding room in the cellar was the big challenge. Like cigars resting I have wine that will sit for decades.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Fall shipping season is open. Had 5 cases of wine show up today. I have another 4 coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding room in the cellar was the big challenge. Like cigars resting I have wine that will sit for decades.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Good God man that's alotta vino

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Jade Falcon

I've had a GREAT day!

I went to my B&M in Portland and bought these:










From L to R: Cuéllar Connecticut Krēmē Churchill ($6.99), Oliva Connecticut Torpedo ($8.99), Saint Louis Rey Serie G Natural Rothchildes ($6.99). Total cost: about $22.

Now, the tin of Romeo y Julieta Cigars is what I was originally looking for about 2 weeks ago when I visited the same B&M. The entire time that I was looking for them in a case behind the front counter, they were right behind me about 12 feet away on the bottom half of a shelf in the middle of an isle way. And I completely missed them. Sigh.

So instead, I bought a tin of uncut RyJ minature cigars that came in a tin of 6 for about $13. I tried one, and hated them (I wrote about all of this at the time, in the thread about Minature Cigars). They just weren't what I was looking for. So they're sitting in the tin, with the humidifier pack it came with, on my shelf where I keep my Tupperdore, with 5 left.

So I explained all of this to the clerks at the B&M this afternoon when I went there to smoke. As I went up to the counter to ask for a refill on my lighter, I spotted the red tin of RyJ on that shelf in the isle way. The first gentleman I explained this to, while asking if they had a discount return policy, said "nope, sorry." Which was perfectly okay, as it was already a used product, and I told him that I understood completely. I was hoping they could maybe return about $8 or so for the portion I didn't smoke, and I thought that perhaps they could put the unsmoked portion back on their shelves and maybe sell it at a discount.

This was all speculation on my part. I didn't expect any special treatment, nor did I know their return policy. I explained that I had simply heard other folks doing similar things online, as well as a couple of people I spoke to at various lounges.

But as another clerk was walking by, we both explained the situation to her. She said "then tell ya what: go ahead and take these, and next time you come in, just bring the other tin." So this isn't going to cost me a dime, other than what I already paid for the first tin!

I asked her if she was sure, and that I didn't mind paying for them. She said "no worries, I'm not gonna get in trouble for this." I shook her hand, and thanked her, while wishing her a good night. Absolutely the best people in the world!

So on Monday, I'm going to go back there and give them the first tin I bought.

How's that for customer service? They've got a loyal customer now! These folks have always been friendly and polite when I've gone in there.

So a good night for me! Got to hang out with some folks while I was there and talk sports and cigars, while watching TV. I LOVE this hobby! Cigar smokers are the best people in the world.


----------



## quazy50

Champagne InHand said:


> Fall shipping season is open. Had 5 cases of wine show up today. I have another 4 coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding room in the cellar was the big challenge. Like cigars resting I have wine that will sit for decades.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Wow! I got a bota box of Merlot for my fiancé and her mom and I thought I was going well! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Champagne InHand said:


> Fall shipping season is open. Had 5 cases of wine show up today. I have another 4 coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding room in the cellar was the big challenge. Like cigars resting I have wine that will sit for decades.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I have a feeling that I'm not in the same league with you brother... I don't see a single "twist off" cap :vs_peace:
Then again, I haven't had a wooden leg for about 8 years now. Great pic, excellent knowledge Champagne


----------



## CraigT78

Champagne InHand said:


> Fall shipping season is open. Had 5 cases of wine show up today. I have another 4 coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding room in the cellar was the big challenge. Like cigars resting I have wine that will sit for decades.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Wine comes in something other than a box? Who knew?


----------



## Busco

High hopes for the Wise Man.


----------



## CraigT78

Liga #9 Box and a 5 pack of Illusions


----------



## droy1958

Picked up a few goodies....


----------



## droy1958

Busco said:


> High hopes for the Wise Man.


Sweet!!!...


----------



## droy1958

CraigT78 said:


> Liga #9 Box and a 5 pack of Illusions
> 
> View attachment 54915
> 
> 
> View attachment 54916


Nice haul!!!...


----------



## tonyzoc

Got my cbid order today...some daily smokes.. a bundle of L'Altier Trocadero robustos, a 5er of Nica Libre 25th anniversary and a BG Meyers standard.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

tonyzoc said:


> Got my cbid order today...some daily smokes.. a bundle of L'Altier Trocadero robustos, a 5er of Nica Libre 25th anniversary and a BG Meyers standard.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I put them away so fast I forgot to take pics...but I'll be smoking a Trocadero tomorrow and post a pic.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

tonyzoc said:


> I put them away so fast I forgot to take pics...but I'll be smoking a Trocadero tomorrow and post a pic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Acceptable . I got a little carried away with cbid this week.. won the bid on about 90 sticks .. now i just have to figure out how em to get to Canada lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJAYSR

Just picked up these bad boys. One for safe keeping one for tonight!


----------



## gtechva

JKMart said:


> From cigarette pouches to cigarette holders, from ashtrays to hookahs, the online cigarette stores have it all for the smokers to serve with.


There is a place on this forum for retailers http:// http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/


----------



## Cigary

No more Spam from that member.


----------



## Win

I got these in the other day, along with a box of Principes.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Shark infested waters


----------



## mikebot

Aquaelvis said:


> Shark infested waters


These things are all the rage on this forum! I am beginning to expect the world from them, while at the same time planning to sit on the two that I have for a few months. IMPOSSIBLE TASK. :vs_boom:


----------



## Rondo

Elvis, that's some serious cigar pron.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I got my Tat's from cigarpage. The Shattered Skull... Some weird names for cigars these days. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

2 La Aroma De Cuba Belicoso
1 La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Duque
1 Padron 7000 Maduro 
Dave is always mentioning the Mi Amor. Ready to try one!

I had that written all wrong. I guess I was that excited 

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice. I need some more Padrons, here too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I had that 6000 Maduro last week. Next we try 7000. Just can't decide on what to have tonight. I'm thinking the mi amor 


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Busco

Will see soon if these are good, or simply good for the price. Possibly neither. The packaging and presentation is impeccable. The construction is much better than many $10 sticks I have purchased. They smell of sweet hay and light tobacco. All of this is is meaningless if they taste like shit. We will soon know.


----------



## BMWBen

Some Liga Privada #9 's


----------



## Champagne InHand

Busco said:


> Will see soon if these are good, or simply good for the price. Possibly neither. The packaging and presentation is impeccable. The construction is much better than many $10 sticks I have purchased. They smell of sweet hay and light tobacco. All of this is is meaningless if they taste like shit. We will soon know.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised. May be a touch wet but the burn is one of the best I have seen. No touch ups required. I think it has a decent tobacco taste that isn't too manipulated.

The draw is pretty stiff but with the rH dropping it will get better.

For $40, I think it's a solid purchase. I've wasted 2 $20 on some pretty lame things in the past. Bad dinners or buying a friend a table dance from the ugliest dancer..... Okay probably a bit mean spirited but everybody needs to pay their rent!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cibao Valley




----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> I think you will be pleasantly surprised. May be a touch wet but the burn is one of the best I have seen. No touch ups required. I think it has a decent tobacco taste that isn't too manipulated.
> 
> The draw is pretty stiff but with the rH dropping it will get better.
> 
> For $40, I think it's a solid purchase. I've wasted 2 $20 on some pretty lame things in the past. Bad dinners or buying a friend a table dance from the ugliest dancer..... Okay probably a bit mean spirited but everybody needs to pay their rent!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I just smoked my first one and can't believe it. It's a solid smoke. I too have spent significantly more money on much dumber shit. After the first one I have no buyers remorse.


----------



## Jade Falcon

From L to R: San Cristobal Revelation ($8.29), La Palina (Babe or 52 size in either Maduro or Family Series, I can't tell; price is $8.99), and Illusione Rothchildes ($4.99). Total was $22.27.

I also returned a tin of RyJ mini cigars and paid the difference ($3.17, IIRC) for the tin that I was given on Friday. I wrote about it in this thread a page or two back.

EDIT: I think that makes 28 cigars in my Tupperdore. I really should make/purchase a shelf for it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

5x L'Atelier Trocadero (cambon)
5x Perdomo Habano connecticut (robusto)

In regard to the Anejo love on this forum, I think it's well-deserved! I have had only one Anejo thus far, it blew my mind. It's borderline perfect. I have a shark sitting in my humi now, waiting to get some down time on it.


----------



## hawk45

Few "wanted to try" and a few "wanted more of"..


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55016


A great deal from a solid BOTL. 
TY Rivers


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thompson 5 packs just came in. I is back ordered but I'm not bitching. I have here:
CH Four Kicks
CH Headley Grange
Perdomo Habano Robusto. 
The CH Jericho Hills Willy Lee, will be in November 1st. $83 to my doorstep. 







I'm happy!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## quazy50

Fiver of LC46 from Small Batch. Man these smell fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

quazy50 said:


> Fiver of LC46 from Small Batch. Man these smell fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

I ordered a 5 pack of Undercrowns today. I was shocked how expensive Liga's were at cigarpage. No deal in them. Wasn't buying their Gurkha offer.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I think you will be pleasantly surprised. May be a touch wet but the burn is one of the best I have seen. No touch ups required. I think it has a decent tobacco taste that isn't too manipulated.
> 
> The draw is pretty stiff but with the rH dropping it will get better.
> 
> For $40, I think it's a solid purchase. I've wasted 2 $20 on some pretty lame things in the past. Bad dinners or buying a friend a table dance from the ugliest dancer..... Okay probably a bit mean spirited but everybody needs to pay their rent!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've waited until I burned a couple of inches off of this Buena Vista pyramid, and I like it so far...


----------



## Cibao Valley

Cusano 18 Corojo:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My Trocaderos from Smoke Inn showed up, they made the package out to "Arnie" instead of "Amie". Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Rondo

Mata Fina del Brazilia

View attachment 55053


per the recommendation of @Cigary


----------



## JDom58

Sorry no pics this time but a 5er of Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivos that arrived yesterday (had one last night wow it was great, had only had the naturales before) and a 5er of Las Calaveras 2015 LC52 that are waiting for me in my mailbox. Both purchases are from some fine upstanding BOTL here :rockon:


----------



## NJAYSR

Just got another HVC NO. 2 for safe keepings!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Mata Fina del Brazilia
> 
> View attachment 55053
> 
> 
> per the recommendation of @Cigary


OMG! I hope you can strep those jaws! What's the RG on those cigars?

The Oktoberfest cigars are about a 60rg and I was completely exhausted after smoking one.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

JDom58 said:


> Sorry no pics this time but a 5er of Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivos that arrived yesterday (had one last night wow it was great, had only had the naturales before) and a 5er of Las Calaveras 2015 LC52 that are waiting for me in my mailbox. Both purchases are from some some fine upstanding BOTL here :rockon:


I need to meet these BOTL!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ChiGars

A little beer and cigar haul.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> OMG! I hope you can strep those jaws! What's the RG on those cigars?


They're 52's. 
I've had no trouble with Nub 4 X 60's
Then again, I don't walk around with them in my mouth. 
Then again, maybe my wife is right about my mouth.


----------



## Panderson85

5 year anniversary gift(wood) from the in-laws.


----------



## Cigary

Rondo said:


> Mata Fina del Brazilia
> 
> View attachment 55053
> 
> 
> per the recommendation of @Cigary


Let me know how you liked/dislike them. It's been awhile since I've smoked one and I know that these smoke great with about 6 months of rest.


----------



## Rondo

Cigary said:


> Let me know how you liked/dislike them. It's been awhile since I've smoked one and I know that these smoke great with about 6 months of rest.


I will, sir. 
When the snow had melted and the buds are on the trees.


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> Mata Fina del Brazilia
> 
> View attachment 55053
> 
> 
> per the recommendation of @Cigary


Hey tutto bene !


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just bought 4, smoked one at a lounge, and took home 3.










From L to R: Gran Habano Rothchild Connecticut ($5.69), La Aroma de Cuba Immensa ($7.29), and an Undercrown Shade Connecticut Gran Toro ($8.49). With the Oliva Connecticut Petit that I smoked at the lounge, total price was $26.76.


----------



## LSUTigersFan

A five pack of Illusione Singulare 2014 Anunnaki. I will let them rest until about Christmas time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought the JR Quesada sampler. Heisenberg, 3 varied Fonseca and a Cubana tribute Juliet for $26, plus a second for free as I finally beat the dealer. I blew one that I could have won, but the others were impossible as I just didn't have the cards. 

I like Quesada and none bigger than 52 RG. 4 X 50rg or lower. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## CraigT78

Stopped into a unique cigar shop and lounge here in Pittsburgh called Leaf and Bean. It felt like I was in the Caribbean, awesome little spot. Picked up a couple Ratzilla and two of his custom blends - Leaf by Oscar and Island Jim. Looking forward to all of these.


----------



## bub1551

Over the weekend I picked up the Kristoff Bold Spice sampler (4 sticks I believe), a My Father La Antiguedad, a LFD Double Ligero, and a Quorum from a local B&M. I smoked (and regreted) the Quorum and enjoyed the LFD at the lounge and brought the rest of the acquisition home to rest for a bit.


----------



## Rondo

Split a box of Short Stories with @matta777

View attachment 55095

_Once upon a time..._


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Picked up these guys at the local B&M downtown.

Oliva G Maduro - Everyone insists that these are great with rest, so I'll check it out next year. We're looking for more candidates for maduro staple smokes.
Oliva Connecticut Reserve - I smoked one of these recently, and was reminded of how great they are. I got another so that Mal could try it so that we can discuss buying a fiver.
Alec Bradley Connecticut - Mal has had good luck with Alec Bradley, and wanted to try this. And I love connecticuts, so we snagged it.
Camacho Barrel Aged - We have been wanting to try one since they announced it. We're gonna let it age for a year though, I don't want a mouthful of ligero! I want it to have a chance to mellow out.
Opus X - A little guy. We wanted to give a smaller vitola a change before we invest in a full size (priced) one, this will likely get smoked later next year at minimum.


----------



## Rondo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Picked up these guys at the local B&M downtown.
> 
> Oliva G Maduro - Everyone insists that these are great with rest, so I'll check it out next year.


I enjoy and look forward to your reviews.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> I enjoy and look forward to your reviews.


Thanks. I haven't done any in a while, maybe in the spring when it's warm enough to smoke I will start them up again.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 55099
> 
> 
> Picked up these guys at the local B&M downtown.
> 
> Oliva G Maduro - Everyone insists that these are great with rest, so I'll check it out next year. We're looking for more candidates for maduro staple smokes.
> Oliva Connecticut Reserve - I smoked one of these recently, and was reminded of how great they are. I got another so that Mal could try it so that we can discuss buying a fiver.
> Alec Bradley Connecticut - Mal has had good luck with Alec Bradley, and wanted to try this. And I love connecticuts, so we snagged it.
> Camacho Barrel Aged - We have been wanting to try one since they announced it. We're gonna let it age for a year though, I don't want a mouthful of ligero! I want it to have a chance to mellow out.
> Opus X - A little guy. We wanted to give a smaller vitola a change before we invest in a full size (priced) one, this will likely get smoked later next year at minimum.


I really like AF 858 Maduros and the Rocky Patel Edge Maduro wasn't bad at all.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

These wonderful items were waiting for me when I got home today. A bundle of Flor de Oliva Robustos, a bundle sampler of 20 Gran Habanos and last but definitely not least, the two just chillin up in the corner were a very gracious and much appreciated gift/trade/try new flavors with JDom58. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it and hope you enjoy what I sent you.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Ok stopping by here also to give a full report on surprise attack my house received today. I got home and found the place had been leveled by multiple bombing runs obviously very well coordinated by the culprits @Rondo and @Chris80. I should have picked up on the radio chatter by @Rondo looking to see if owned a flack jacket (obviously looking to inflict catastrophic damage) and by @Chris80 who I realize now is a double agent because although he agreed to a simple cigar exchange, took the opportunity to return fire with a generous bombing run himself.

Rondo's bombing run:









Chris's bombing run:


----------



## mikebot

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 55099
> 
> 
> Picked up these guys at the local B&M downtown.
> 
> Oliva G Maduro - Everyone insists that these are great with rest, so I'll check it out next year. We're looking for more candidates for maduro staple smokes.
> Oliva Connecticut Reserve - I smoked one of these recently, and was reminded of how great they are. I got another so that Mal could try it so that we can discuss buying a fiver.
> Alec Bradley Connecticut - Mal has had good luck with Alec Bradley, and wanted to try this. And I love connecticuts, so we snagged it.
> Camacho Barrel Aged - We have been wanting to try one since they announced it. We're gonna let it age for a year though, I don't want a mouthful of ligero! I want it to have a chance to mellow out.
> Opus X - A little guy. We wanted to give a smaller vitola a change before we invest in a full size (priced) one, this will likely get smoked later next year at minimum.


Those AB Connies are delish.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I too was bombed by Chris80 this afternoon. Luckily I had already launched my ICBMs. 







Looking forward to delving into the Rocky Patel's. I've never had one.

I also had a 5er of Undercrowns from CP that I had purchased last Thursday. 








A busy afternoon as I have Been looking for a specific Christmas present for my wife since last year. I found exactly what I wanted in the most bizarre of places, and with an 8% ebate. Sax 5th Avenue. Less than Amazon, less than questionable 2nds on eBay. I'm glad that's done with. I went with the stores wrapping service as I suck at wrapping presents. My daughter usually does it for me, but for $6.50, why bother. Hopefully she will be thrilled with the present. I just heard he mention that her current black handbag was getting pretty worn.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Carolus Rex

2 packs Surrogates Cracker Crumbs
5vr Warped El Oso Papa
Esteban Carreras Black Cross
Esteban Carreras Bronze Cross
Esteban Carreras Chupacabra
Punch Signature
Indian Motorcycles Maduro
AF Curly Head
Opus X Robusto
Illusione Fume D' Amour


----------



## Champagne InHand

Let us know how that Fume d'Amor tastes. Illusione has captivated me but so expensive for a daily stick. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Carolus Rex

Champagne InHand said:


> Let us know how that Fume d'Amor tastes. Illusione has captivated me but so expensive for a daily stick.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I smoked one of the Fume d' Amour's today and mmmm mmmmm good! Tasted and smelled like graham crackers. I nubbed it and had to fight the urge to grab the other one I bought.

I will be picking up more of these ASAP.


----------



## mikebot




----------



## egoo33

Been awhile since I've been on this side


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hopefully my pre-launched missiles will hit up Chris's mailbox today. I didn't send them priority but many times snail mail first class can get from NY to VA in the span of 2 days. That or my method of mutually assured destruction has some flaws in its design. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## saleen0027

Just received my latest yesterday. Signature Collection Fumas Robusto. Couldn't beat a bundle of 20 for $17.


----------



## hawk45

Look what my wonderful wife got me for my birthday...


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Look what my wonderful wife got me for my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 55155


Wife of the year awards. I get gift cards for booze occasionally. She says I'm the worst to shop for because if I find something I like, I rarely don't buy it myself. That's kinda true too.

Still great vice present. Like a lap dance that you get 20 of.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Look what my wonderful wife got me for my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 55155


Happy Birthday!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

#5


----------



## Champagne InHand

These showed up early along with a package with a box from ISOM. 






,






,








More from Summer's wine orders. Most of it is dessert wine but a nice Chanbertin-Clos de Beze. A prized Red Burgundy vineyard. Some Amarone type wine with a few dessert versions. The rest are sweet whites from Germany, Austria anf
France's Loire Valley.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Champagne InHand said:


> These showed up early along with a package with a box from ISOM.
> View attachment 55160
> ,
> View attachment 55161
> ,
> View attachment 55162
> 
> 
> More from Summer's wine orders. Most of it is dessert wine but a nice Chanbertin-Clos de Beze. A prized Red Burgundy vineyard. Some Amarone type wine with a few dessert versions. The rest are sweet whites from Germany, Austria anf
> France's Loire Valley.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Amarone is the bomb. .. wish it didn't start at 50 bucks a bottle in Canada... maybe there's a trade to be made. ..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

5er of LGC Serie R Maduro. It was pretty cool they packaged it on top of a sheet of cedar


----------



## hawk45

BMWBen said:


> 5er of LGC Serie R Maduro. It was pretty cool they packaged it on top of a sheet of cedar
> View attachment 55163


That's how a 5er of Punch rothschildes I got came too.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Sorry for the potato quality;









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Sorry for the potato quality;
> 
> View attachment 55170
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Potato... Even if that wasn't an auto correct I laughed way too hard at this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

UPS was a delightful sight today. I haven't posted here in a while but this is one of my largest buys ever. So, yea. Happy these showed up. Downside is that I'm only going to be keeping a select few in the pile.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

socalocmatt said:


> UPS was a delightful sight today. I haven't posted here in a while but this is one of my largest buys ever. So, yea. Happy these showed up. Downside is that I'm only going to be keeping a select few in the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ummm.... Where are the "rest" going??


----------



## socalocmatt

lostmedic said:


> Ummm.... Where are the "rest" going??


Splits and sale. It was a lot buy. So, I grabbed the lot to get what I wanted out of it and will sell what I hadn't already agreed to split. Like the Angels Share and Anejo Sharks are being kept and probably split.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

socalocmatt said:


> Splits and sale. It was a lot buy. So, I grabbed the lot to get what I wanted out of it and will sell what I hadn't already agreed to split. Like the Angels Share and Anejo Sharks are being kept and probably split.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Party at Matt's house. Let me know if you need some help with the Bolis.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Sorry for the potato quality;
> 
> View attachment 55170
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Errrrrr... I don't see a potato, much less a bad quality one, but I need an eye exam...


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> Potato... Even if that wasn't an auto correct I laughed way too hard at this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Just remember, we're laughing with him and not at him. Best!...


----------



## hawk45

So just when I didn't think my beautiful wife couldn't be more amazing.. she taps me on the shoulder and says "Here is the rest of your birthday gift". Amazing woman..

And I am set for quite a while. Singles only from here on out.


----------



## BMWBen

Ya picked a keeper John!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

droy1958 said:


> Errrrrr... I don't see a potato, much less a bad quality one, but I need an eye exam...


I promise i didn't coin the term "potato quality" lol. .


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/1sduz4

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Cdncubanlvr said:


> I promise i didn't coin the term "potato quality" lol. .
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/1sduz4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That's to funny!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Singles arrived today..

(Not in order)
La Imperiosa by Crowned Heads
Caldwell The King is Dead
San Cristobal Revelation
Illusione Epernay Le Ferme 2009
E.P. Carrillo La Historia
Illusione Fume D'Aour
Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu
Esteban Carreras Chupacabra
Punch Signature


----------



## droy1958

Cdncubanlvr said:


> I promise i didn't coin the term "potato quality" lol. .
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/1sduz4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Well I'll be a blowed up Chinaman! I learned something new today. Never heard of such a thing...


----------



## Champagne InHand

damn CP. I just bought a few 5ers but wanted to go binging. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

A couple of sticks I picked up today. I have been wanting a Serie V Melanio forever now and when I found her the price was right.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chewbacca

Being a bit adventurous with this purchase. A couple of Tabacalera Zapata Belicosos. 
Not sure when I will try 'em out, but will report in as soon as I do.

Has anyone else rated them here?

Edited to add: Around $20 a pop, so kinda pricey for an unknown name. There's places in the world where I could get a lap dance, a few beers and a house cigar and still have enough change for a taxi home for what I've paid for them.


----------



## Rondo

My first purchase of Padrons :vs_box:

View attachment 55196


Mad props to Brother @Sigaar.


----------



## Franchise

picked up a box of r's from my local B&M









Can someone tell me how to flip the picture correctly? The pictures aren't upside down when I load them


----------



## lostmedic

Turn your phone/tablet the other direction


----------



## Chewbacca

A couple of Vasco da Gama No 2 Claro Sumatra Coronas. 
Stumbled across them in a nook the other day. Don't remember when I acquired them, but lo and behold.


----------



## Franchise

Take my photo's upside down?


----------



## Chris80

Franchise said:


> picked up a box of r's from my local B&M
> 
> View attachment 55206
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to flip the picture correctly? The pictures aren't upside down when I load them


I went to three different places in the area about 30 miles apart searching for them and Bolivar Confrida Belicoso Finos. Needles to say all I bought was gas today. Lol. But it was a nice drive at least.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This was actually in response to Franchise's post. need to put multiple quotes I guess.



Chris80 said:


> I went to three different places in the area about 30 miles apart searching for them and Bolivar Confrida Belicoso Finos. Needles to say all I bought was gas today. Lol. But it was a nice drive at least.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


f you are uploading onto photobucket there is an edit tool similar to most photo editors. If you are using tapatalk directly then you have to be hanging upside down...LOL! In all seriousness, check you phone for the home button at the bottom. If the photos are stored on your computer, the any photo editor will show your pictures orientation. There will be a rotate option.

Tapatalk and Photo bucket are the better options.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had to go back and check cigar page, thinking everything would be gone. 

I ended up with 3 more 5ers.

Flor de Antillas Belicoso
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Torpedos
and Illusion Maduro 88.

Just buckets of crazy pouring out of my bank account, but premium smokes in 5 hrs are a decent deal. Buying Illusione are usually ones or boxes. Small batch is the exception, so I watch for sales, but this didn't require much thinking, except that I better get that tupperdor operational quickly.


----------



## BMWBen

Yup cigar page got me too for some La aroma de cuba EE's and some perdomos


----------



## hawk45

Franchise said:


> Can someone tell me how to flip the picture correctly? The pictures aren't upside down when I load them


You should be able to edit photos on your phone in your gallery.

Other options,

If you have Android, just upload to Google Photo, then edit (pencil) then crop (brackets) then you can rotate. Save, download and upload.

If using Apple.. don't know, but I'm sure can do the same thing.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

An Illusione Gigante, a Sotolongo Hechicera, and an AB Sun Grown gordo for the fiance (one of his favorites, we've only smoked smaller vitolas so I grabbed a big one to try out)

On the topic of the Hechicera, GRACE SOTOLONGO > YOU


----------



## hawk45

Our local shops weekly tasting. This week Padron. Got two 4000's (maduro and natural) and a 1964 Anny in the $15 sampler pack!! What a deal!! Sent the wife back in to grab another bag before we headed out.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

lucky day for me

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I gotta get some La Gloria Cubana sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> lucky day for me
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


How tasty those look!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> lucky day for me
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Notice one of the Illusione bands are upside down. Does that mean it's fake?lol jk. Stoked to finally have some. But, tonight I am trying a Bolivar ROTT. They came with 69% Boveda so I should be good.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I gotta get some La Gloria Cubana sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Those are fantastic but to me, verrrrry similar to La Aromas which are less expensive

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I gotta get some La Gloria Cubana sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


If you like Maddy's, that R series is pretty spanky!...


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Notice one of the Illusione bands are upside down. Does that mean it's fake?lol jk. Stoked to finally have some. But, tonight I am trying a Bolivar ROTT. They came with 69% Boveda so I should be good.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


If you give me one of the Boli's, I'll be happy to take two of the Illusiones...  Nice haul mate! I have a Boli CC marinating for a special day. If my patience is in order, it'll be for my first great grandson. My oldest grandson is going to the University of Missouri so (hopefully) it'll be a spell....


----------



## Rondo

Ortega Serie D Black
Under $4 from El Diablo. 
We'll find out their worth next summer.

View attachment 55284


----------



## BMWBen

Aroma de cuba EE and some different perdomo champagnes


----------



## hawk45

BMWBen said:


> Aroma de cuba EE and some different perdomo champagnes
> View attachment 55289


I got one of those samplers.. the cigars were all good.


----------



## mikebot

Walked into the B&M to talk to my favorite salesman. He wasn't there and his wife convinced me to buy these. Anyone seen this Nat Cicco before? New to me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

More wine. Dessert wines from Sauternes from the 2011 vintage. 3 splits. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just got my Cigarpage haul in. Nice but forgot illusione S and Kristoff would come without wrapper. I got Flor de Antilles, MOW double corona. I forgot the length on those suckers. 







,
And









I was first shocked how small the Illusione MK were. I so need to order some Boli royal coronas. Addicting habit just like wine. My cellar floor is littered with wine in 6-pack bags and OWC cases now. Must stop and lay off CCs. 

Tat were the other 5er. Racking the soft brain to remember.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I just got my Cigarpage haul in. Nice but forgot illusione S and Kristoff would come without wrapper. I got Flor de Antilles, MOW double corona. I forgot the length on those suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first smocked how small the Illusione MK were. I so need to order some Boli royal coronas. Addicting Hong just like wine. My cellar floor is littered with wine in 6-pack bags and OWC cases now. Must stop and lay off CCs.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Now those look delicious

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot to add Amazon Prime delivered 10 chocolate bars of Scharffen Berger. Dark velvet and milk chocolate. Add the 22# of smoked bacon I pick up Friday and enough food stuffs, smokes and booze to get through Winter. Okay maybe another bottle or three of whisky and spiced rum. Can't always drink wine or beer. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

Nice complement to the Shark, the No. 55:









Pretty soon, we'll find out who has been naughty. And, who has been nice!


----------



## quazy50

Four Kicks Friday! These came just in time to pull them out of the mail box before heading up north. Was a great deal from CI. 39.99.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I forgot to add Amazon Prime delivered 10 chocolate bars of Scharffen Berger. Dark velvet and milk chocolate. Add the 22# of smoked bacon I pick up Friday and enough food stuffs, smokes and booze to get through Winter. Okay maybe another bottle or three of whisky and spiced rum. Can't always drink wine or beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I salute the man who lives life to the full.


----------



## Chewbacca

These need no explanation. 
Just need to figure out the best beverage to have them with.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> These need no explanation.
> Just need to figure out the best beverage to have them with.
> 
> View attachment 55310


Perhaps coffee with some Irish whiskey and some baileys Irish cream. If not than English breakfast tea over ice or hot with a touch of cream and sugar.

Usually I drink tea without cream or sugar. Same for coffee but the bit of Irish makes it a wonderful treat to go with a nice cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

There is always Pol Roger champagne. At the end of WWII the owner of Pol Roger made SWC a lifetime supply of 500ml bottles of the 1945 vintage for his personal enjoyment. He drank a bottle every day from then on. Who says there are no perks when England gets involved in disputes between Germany and France. Pretty cool gift. I have one bottle of 1998 Pol Roger SWC champagne. The stuff is amazing but pricey. The regular PR non vintage is one of the best values in champagne. Especially if you can grab a case of splits. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

San Cristobal Revelation Prophet
A Fuente Queen B SG
Enclave Salomon

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Perhaps coffee with some Irish whiskey and some baileys Irish cream. If not than English breakfast tea over ice or hot with a touch of cream and sugar.
> 
> Usually I drink tea without cream or sugar. Same for coffee but the bit of Irish makes it a wonderful treat to go with a nice cigar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks for the tips. Sounds like it is worth checking out. 
Btw, coffee with Irish whiskey and some cream is called an Irish coffee. Great winter fuel. 
The tea you are talking about is basically 'greasy spoon' British builder's tea, preferably served in a mug with plenty of sugar and a bacon sandwich. A man can last all day on that fuel.

You need to try Moroccan tea, or Karak. Both are rock steady brews.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I do like the Tea-vana mix of red tea, Argentine Mate, with almond and some cocoa with a touch of small purple flowers. Of course now that Starbucks bought the chain it will get messed up. I had a roommate and my nephew who spent time in Buenos Aires. Both love the Argentine Mate served in the traditional gourd with a silver bombilla. Strange combo of straw, reverse strainer and part cooling device. They really took to it as a great way to start any day or attending a cold football game with a thermos of hot water to add to the gourd stuffed with shredded mate leaves. My brother in law loves tea. 

I prefer Irish breakfast tea, not that I'm Irish, but twinnings makes a decent bag version. I have that or the mate blend when I need to be awake early for some confounded reason. I'm very much nocturnal, especially in Winters but plenty of my wife's Italian relatives will add a touch of grappa to the coffee to make things more interesting in the mornings. Especially is going fishing. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I do like the Tea-vana mix of red tea, Argentine Mate, with almond and some cocoa with a touch of small purple flowers. Of course now that Starbucks bought the chain it will get messed up. I had a roommate and my nephew who spent time in Buenos Aires. Both love the Argentine Mate served in the traditional gourd with a silver bombilla. Strange combo of straw, reverse strainer and part cooling device. They really took to it as a great way to start any day or attending a cold football game with a thermos of hot water to add to the gourd stuffed with shredded mate leaves. My brother in law loves tea.
> 
> I prefer Irish breakfast tea, not that I'm Irish, but twinnings makes a decent bag version. I have that or the mate blend when I need to be awake early for some confounded reason. I'm very much nocturnal, especially in Winters but plenty of my wife's Italian relatives will add a touch of grappa to the coffee to make things more interesting in the mornings. Especially is going fishing.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I know the stuff, and we'd call it Tango Tea. It's a good brew, but too messy/complicated and time consuming for me to make first thing, unless it is ready to go, and I can pick it up the run. However, I do like it with my Magellan Dominicans because it won't bring the house down first thing in the morning. It will keep a man dancing till lunchtime and change.

I'm not a bag man, mainly because I am spoilt for choice at all the tea houses out this way. They're on every corner. I get the leaves and they come from all corner. The locals really know their teas, and coffees too. Bags are for when I'm back in the world.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

After the experience with my first one yesterday, I came upon a fiver of Nub Maduros on sale at Cigar Monster and snagged one for a reasonable price. They are going to sit in my humi for an age!


----------



## Bcpballer64

LG Series R


----------



## Doc Rock

Santa did some early shopping at the Famous Smoke B&M: a 25er of the Short Story Maduro for the Dear Wife (to share with her dad); 3 Opus X PerfecXion X for moi. FSS threw in 3 more Fuente sticks, a Fuente lighter and guillotine cutter, and an Opus X hat as freebies. Not a bad haul for $150!


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> Santa did some early shopping at the Famous Smoke B&M: a 25er of the Short Story Maduro for the Dear Wife (to share with her dad); 3 Opus X PerfecXion X for moi. FSS threw in 3 more Fuente sticks, a Fuente lighter and guillotine cutter, and an Opus X hat as freebies. Not a bad haul for $150!
> 
> View attachment 55321


That's 100% awesome

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> I know the stuff, and we'd call it Tango Tea. It's a good brew, but too messy/complicated and time consuming for me to make first thing, unless it is ready to go, and I can pick it up the run. However, I do like it with my Magellan Dominicans because it won't bring the house down first thing in the morning. It will keep a man dancing till lunchtime and change.
> 
> I'm not a bag man, mainly because I am spoilt for choice at all the tea houses out this way. They're on every corner. I get the leaves and they come from all corner. The locals really know their teas, and coffees too. Bags are for when I'm back in the world.


Bags are not the best way to go, but I hate how poor most bells are. Usually I'll make a hot pint through a French press with fine mesh. It's how I prefer coffee made too. I hate Keurig coffee. A farce for the real thing. Of course when I drink coffee, which is seldom now, but I used to drink triple espresso 2-3 times a day living in the Seattle area. I could get espresso everywhere. I could go to the Home Depot where they made good stuff and very inexpensive or the local spray it yourself car wash as there were kiosk type coffee stands everywhere. Not the case here in NY. If you want fast coffee some gas stops are good otherwise it's Dunkin' Donuts, Tim Horton's or Starbucks of you want decent espresso. I actually bought a nice little stainless unit after moving here but it just takes so long to clean up and polish up everything. Plus I'm not spending $2K on a fully automatic machine. That's just nuts.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Doc Rock said:


> Santa did some early shopping at the Famous Smoke B&M: a 25er of the Short Story Maduro for the Dear Wife (to share with her dad); 3 Opus X PerfecXion X for moi. FSS threw in 3 more Fuente sticks, a Fuente lighter and guillotine cutter, and an Opus X hat as freebies. Not a bad haul for $150!
> 
> View attachment 55321


That hat is beautiful and badass!


----------



## Doc Rock

Jade Falcon said:


> That hat is beautiful and badass!


Just like the dude who is now wearing it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## egoo33

Round 1 of my Roma Craft adventure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

I think these were all in Cigar Aficionado's top 25 at some time or another.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just bought some Liga Privada Not No. 9, but T52s and a 5er of Perdomo Champage Noir toro of CP. almost bought some Illusiine Epernay la Ferme and some Padron 1964A off Smallbatchdotcom but hoping they will have a Veterans Day code. If not I have to think hard about a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco




----------



## CraigT78

mikebot said:


> I think these were all in Cigar Aficionado's top 25 at some time or another.


The ESG is in my top five cigars, enjoy!


----------



## egoo33

Box of SGP and a single HN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcpballer64

Not purchased yet but is this a good deal to try a good variety at a decent price?http://www.cigarsinternational.com/samplers/94264/cis-sizzler-sampler-no-15/?refresh=1#p-178557


----------



## DonMerlin

I just ordered the Top Shelf Salute Sampler from CI, nice smokes for a good cause.


----------



## droy1958

Ordered 10 Joya De Nicaragua Gran Consuls from Cigar Page, and 10 Viva Republica coronas from Small Batch. Pics next week...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bcpballer64 said:


> Not purchased yet but is this a good deal to try a good variety at a decent price?CI's Sizzler Sampler No. 15 - Cigars International


A few good sticks in there. Nothing that stands up and shouts but for under $3 per cigar it's nice to try some different sticks. JR has a similarly priced sampler from Altadis, with 10 cigars, all Dominicans but Montecristo, Romeo y Julieta and H Upmann in good sizes.

The hard part with samplers is getting stuck with oddball sizes that don't smoke so great. I'm not a fan of 7 inch cigars and I like ring gauge to be between 44/46-54, 56 max.

If you want a nice variety to find out what your preferences are its nice to grab samplers that vary in size a bit but more so in flavor from mild to medium all the way to full flavor sticks.

I personally wouldn't be happy with the Gurkha or the Red Dot. I will not buy red dots ever and Gurkha has so many that have had to ,I've with disappointing pricy sticks. Of course you still have 13 decent sticks. The Gloria Cubana and Gran Habano reserve 2002 are nice but can be had in bunches for about $20.

Again it's more about what you are looking for. Plenty of variety to test your palate.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Decided to hit the B&M on the way home, had some fun.

2 Estaban Carreras Chupacabra
2 Eastern Standard Cream Crush
2 Long Live the King Heater
2 Illusione Gigantes
2 Illusione Mj12
4 Illusione Fume D' Amour
1 Tatuaje Monster
1 Dunhill Heritage Honduras Toro
1 Dunhill Heritage Honduras Robusto (box press)
1 Achilles Invincible 
1 LFD Chapter II 
1 Diamond Crown Julius Caesar 
2 Estaban Carreras Bronze Cross


----------



## droy1958

Carolus Rex said:


> Decided to hit the B&M on the way home, had some fun.
> 
> 2 Estaban Carreras Chupacabra
> 2 Eastern Standard Cream Crush
> 2 Long Live the King Heater
> 2 Illusione Gigantes
> 2 Illusione Mj12
> 4 Illusione Fume D' Amour
> 1 Tatuaje Monster
> 1 Dunhill Heritage Honduras Toro
> 1 Dunhill Heritage Honduras Robusto (box press)
> 1 Achilles Invincible
> 1 LFD Chapter II
> 1 Diamond Crown Julius Caesar
> 2 Estaban Carreras Bronze Cross


Daym....you loaded up!....


----------



## egoo33

Final wave of Roma Craft for now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Busco




----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


>


Are these the Zombie sticks?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Are these the Zombie sticks?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Viva Republic Guerrilla Warfare Corona.......


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

Picked up 

San Lotano The Bull x2
Matilde Oscuro x2 
Roma Craft Cromagnon Cranium x2 

all in toro 

My first purchase from Atlantic Cigar.


----------



## Chewbacca

A Miro Sumatra Toro, and at $20 a pop (I just discovered their RRP is $7) my bank manager is going to keel haul me.









That's the last time I enter that establishment without a heavy weapons section as backup.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> A Miro Sumatra Toro, and at $20 a pop (I just discovered their RRP is $7) my bank manager is going to keel haul me.
> 
> View attachment 55388
> 
> 
> That's the last time I enter that establishment without a heavy weapons section as backup.


Ouch. Almost a triple mark up. My B&M has Oliva V Melanio for $25 a stick. $11 buying online with a box and sub $11.

Guess they all have to pay the mortgages and labor costs. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## saleen0027

Just placed an order with CI. Got a box of Alec Bradley White Gold, robustos. Needed some mild cigars to add to the collection. Also threw in the Romeo and Juliet cigar cutter and lighter combo for good measure.


----------



## Doc Rock

With our esteemed governor demanding an increase in both the sales tax and the tobacco tax as soon as possible, it's been time to stock up:

6 Petit Lanceros and 6 Power Rangers. With my discount, less than $9 a stick for the dozen.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55404


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Ouch. Almost a triple mark up. My B&M has Oliva V Melanio for $25 a stick. $11 buying online with a box and sub $11.
> 
> Guess they all have to pay the mortgages and labor costs.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yeah, but there's steep, and there's 'climbing to the top of Everest' steep to buy a cigar. I won't be that crazy again.

To put it in more graphic terms: I could've had two beers and a cigar for the price of one cigar. I ain't going to win the Nobel Prize for Economics for pointing out that it makes no sense coughing up 3x for one. See under: A fool and his money, part 2.


----------



## elco69

Another great pickup from a gentleman in the WTS section


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> Yeah, but there's steep, and there's 'climbing to the top of Everest' steep to buy a cigar. I won't be that crazy again.
> 
> To put it in more graphic terms: I could've had two beers and a cigar for the price of one cigar. I ain't going to win the Nobel Prize for Economics for pointing out that it makes no sense coughing up 3x for one. See under: A fool and his money, part 2.


It's all relevant. I bought a split of dessert wine than I was happy to find for $150 plus shipping. It's a special nectar but it's pricey and a life changing wine, when I had it the first time.

That's like a full box of cigars for a dessert wine. A special occasion thing for certain. I look at money as something that comes and goes but great memories last a lifetime.

Again it's all about what you like to do with that disposable income.

I bought a little one cigar ceramic ashtray so I won't have to hold my cigar in my teeth for 30-120 minutes. That has been getting very old.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> It's all relevant. I bought a split of dessert wine than I was happy to find for $150 plus shipping. It's a special nectar but it's pricey and a life changing wine, when I had it the first time.
> 
> That's like a full box of cigars for a dessert wine. A special occasion thing for certain. I look at money as something that comes and goes but great memories last a lifetime.
> 
> Again it's all about what you like to do with that disposable income.
> 
> I bought a little one cigar ceramic ashtray so I won't have to hold my cigar in my teeth for 30-120 minutes. That has been getting very old.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


All true, but I just can't see the Miro rocking my world. I hope I'm wrong and that I'm back here raving about it in a few months, but I doubt it. All the research I have done on them suggests that it doesn't have enough form to justify the cost.

However, I do have my 'workaday' and my 'special occasions' smokes and sauces. I don't mind coughing up for the 'special occasions' stuff, because I believe I have earned them, like a vintage cigar selection and a rare whiskey/brandy/cognac. I will rob the bank for them when I have worked my fingers to the bone. I will pat myself on the back, even if nobody else does. Some jobs are thankless.

As for the ashtray and such? I'm of no fixed abode, so all those accoutrements are excess baggage. I look forward to the day that I finally settle and I can have all of those knickknacks, but I'm maybe five years from that, if I'm a day.

I'm a bum, not a feckin' nomad. I hate the term 'nomad.' Romantic BS for people who know nothing about hard travel. The cigar ash goes into the sand, campfire, floor, or whatever other receptacle to hand. The cigar cutter? That's a knife. A big, nasty beast, but it does the job. Let's not mention the total lack of humidor. Quelle horreur!

That said, I am on the lookout for a cool ashtray, humidor, lighter, cigar cutter etc etc that I can get for when I finally put down roots.

I have been smoking cigars since I was a teenager, and the same goes for my sauces, but life on the road, right? One can't be too fussy especially when you frequently have a 'million star hotel'. That's also known as sleeping out under the stars. It's one of those occupational hazards, I guess.


----------



## Panderson85

Box of No. 888
3x No. 46
2x LP Ratzilla


----------



## hawk45

Enjoyed the single, so got a 5'er.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> All true, but I just can't see the Miro rocking my world. I hope I'm wrong and that I'm back here raving about it in a few months, but I doubt it. All the research I have done on them suggests that it doesn't have enough form to justify the cost.
> 
> However, I do have my 'workaday' and my 'special occasions' smokes and sauces. I don't mind coughing up for the 'special occasions' stuff, because I believe I have earned them, like a vintage cigar selection and a rare whiskey/brandy/cognac. I will rob the bank for them when I have worked my fingers to the bone. I will pat myself on the back, even if nobody else does. Some jobs are thankless.
> 
> As for the ashtray and such? I'm of no fixed abode, so all those accoutrements are excess baggage. I look forward to the day that I finally settle and I can have all of those knickknacks, but I'm maybe five years from that, if I'm a day.
> 
> I'm a bum, not a feckin' nomad. I hate the term 'nomad.' Romantic BS for people who know nothing about hard travel. The cigar ash goes into the sand, campfire, floor, or whatever other receptacle to hand. The cigar cutter? That's a knife. A big, nasty beast, but it does the job. Let's not mention the total lack of humidor. Quelle horreur!
> 
> That said, I am on the lookout for a cool ashtray, humidor, lighter, cigar cutter etc etc that I can get for when I finally put down roots.
> 
> I have been smoking cigars since I was a teenager, and the same goes for my sauces, but life on the road, right? One can't be too fussy especially when you frequently have a 'million star hotel'. That's also known as sleeping out under the stars. It's one of those occupational hazards, I guess.


I totally get that. I have lived longer in my current house and location than anywhere. I really liked moving every year and a half or sooner. I loved getting deployed just to be somewhere new. I've lived, worked or been deployed to almost every place in the USA minus Maine and Hawaii. It is its own type of drug pushing all that serotonin and feel good juice through the body. I've worked 4 different jobs at the same time. Full time management, moonlighting at 2 different hospitals and being in the Army Reserves. I got into my first and only divorce burning the candle at both ends and then some. Then I needed to work extra to pay the child support and alimony. Luckily I met the right girl and we've been together ever since.

I used to travel solo to the islands and treks to CA/SA. My last big solo trip to hike down through the Andes from the top of Peru, then Chile and fly home from Buenos Aires, a 30 solo adventure with plenty of walking, planes, train and automobiles staying in hostels at best, was cancelled as my father passed away the month before I was scheduled to fly out. I don't mind that lifestyle at all. It has it own rewards.

But now I'm older. I'm medically retired, and I needed to stay in one area to let my daughter have a normal childhood, if there ever is one. So I took old hobbies from youth and coming of age and filled the life with them. I planted wine grapes, I built a wine storage cellar in my house and over the past 10 years I have finally filled it. We have long dark Winters here and I'm fully nocturnal during then. I just got up at 7pm. Working on watches, wine study or following auctions and growing the grapes and making wine in the seasons where I'm awake during the day has kept me from losing it. You are correct, that in the end, it's all stuff. Until 2 months ago my ash tray was a used up mosquito repellant candle container. It sat on the steps to my tub, which I use medically. The new ash tray is a small ceramic that can be out within reach while I smoke during those nights well below freezing.

Wines, food and cigars are as much about stimulating that area of the brain which lights up by doing new things, learning as well travel, but I'm in one location most of the time. Not by choice but out of necessity. Building up the sensory memories and taste profiles can be amazing.

I have stuff because my parents have moved/passed on. I have been in one place for a decade. Without others, I can still enjoy traveling out of a backpack, but this is more about my wife,, daughter and the in-laws or family that has taken me in. I have a wife that is cool with me taking off for a month of walkabout, but because I don't want to miss out on my daughters final years at home I have limited such trips to a week. I would expect my wife or daughter to travel as roughly as I'm comfortable with. I'll sleep outside on the ground, on a friend's couch or in a shabby hostel.

I've built up cigars and wine cellar to have things that are best when aged properly. 
I get the traveling lifestyle. I'm envious that you still have the freedom and health to enjoy it. I think too few will realize what we are even talking about, but once you have lived that life of freedom and wandering, it's hard to replace it. I went through some hard times having to accept that I couldn't do the life on the road any more. It came down to my marriage and family as well as prolonging my physical/mental health.

There will come a time in your life, when you will have to make those choices. We all die and exit this life alone, but this is more for the people who stay behind and respecting that they tolerated me and treated me very well most of my life and they deserve getting back to their home roots. I can't really answer the question: "Where are your from? Or What is your home town?" I went to 3 high schools. 2 undergraduate schools and attended 2 post graduate schools and was in the military. I guess I am by transplant a NYer more than the state of my birth, a Californian. (Weird)

I try to do the best I can with the cards I have been dealt. I've walked 2 long stretches of the Appalachian trail as a kid, and worked as an apprentice to a jeweler as my first job with a payroll check. Used to stop and taste wine on the home from the beach just after high school and a bit before. Shsssh..., smoked cigars in middle school. Philly Titans when fishing or playing cards while sitting on the commuter RR tracks in NJ.

Just more background stuff. I get the way of the traveler. . 

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

I saw the Padron offerings on Cigar Page. Bought the 1964 anniversary Maduros, and a pack of both 5000 & 6000 Maduros as well. Spent my $17.64 in cigar points. Still an unplanned expense. It will be lean the rest of this month. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JizJizJiz

These (and a couple more) came in today courtesy of my first deal on the marketplace. Good stuff, looking forward to trying them. Too bad I'm sick now .









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Rondo

JizJizJiz said:


> View attachment 55434


Beauteous


----------



## JizJizJiz

Rondo said:


> Beauteous


Thanks Rondo! Picked these up from a local b&m earlier. Can't wait to give them a go.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JizJizJiz said:


> Thanks Rondo! Picked these up from a local b&m earlier. Can't wait to give them a go.
> 
> View attachment 55452
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I would sit on those Lost Cities.

I saw a Panarei buckle and Audemars-Piguet Forced Carbon diver straps in those shots

I'm thinking you have a similar sickness to what I'm trying to get over. Better not start buying and storing wine. It anchors you down hard. But it fun tasting over the years.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JizJizJiz

Champagne InHand said:


> I would sit on those Lost Cities.
> 
> I saw a Panarei buckle and Audemars-Piguet Forced Carbon diver straps in those shots
> 
> I'm thinking you have a similar sickness to what I'm trying to get over. Better not start buying and storing wine. It anchors you down hard. But it fun tasting over the years.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


 my vices, in order, cars, watches, and now developing a taste for cigars. Got too many PAMs and aps, wearing a Richard Mille today. Such a great watch.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

From L to R: Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur; Emperor Size ($8.69), H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon ($7.69), Camacho Connecticut Robusto ($6.99), and El Centurion H 2K Connecticut Box Pressed Corona ($7.99). Total about $31.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Champagne InHand

I did motorcycles for a long time. All of my vices stem from things I participated in too some degree as a child or teen. Motorcycles were forbidden but I was able to get my first car because I could buy my own cycle and store it away from home after I was about 17. I didn't buy my first or start working in them for another 4+ years when I was in the Army. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Goldies

View attachment 55458


From what I've read, a special stick. 
I'd appreciate anyone's honest input.


----------



## gator_79

Cigar Bid and CAYP both dilivered today. 
Anejo 46 x5
Anejo 888 x5
AF Hemmingway Signature Maduro x10
CT 50 Year Robusto x10
Box of CT 50 year Cuban Toro
Torano Master Maduro x5
Kristoff Maduro x5
Illusion CG4 x5

Still waiting on a box of Kristoff Maduro and a 5 pack of Anejo Sharks. These should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Champagne InHand

gator_79 said:


> Cigar Bid and CAYP both dilivered today.
> Anejo 46 x5
> Anejo 888 x5
> AF Hemmingway Signature Maduro x10
> CT 50 Year Robusto x10
> Box of CT 50 year Cuban Toro
> Torano Master Maduro x5
> Kristoff Maduro x5
> Illusion CG4 x5
> 
> Still waiting on a box of Kristoff Maduro and a 5 pack of Anejo Sharks. These should keep me busy for a while.


CBid is the Devils site. Cigar Page is just one of his demonic minions.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78

Some Fuentes and a La Imperiosa Sampler fro JRCigar.com - great price on these using discount codes and eBates!


----------



## Busco

Nice haul!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm buying almost everything I can with ebates. My wife's made a killing with them as she referee about 20 people this far. I just referred her. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## PuroTrader

Just added a couple boxes of limited edition opus X from 2006, 2007, 2008 to the walk in. The cigar nerd in me loves collecting the dates in order. OCD!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damn you again CP. Having boxes of Kristoff at 40% off. I had to grab a box of Kristoff Ligero Maduro in Belicoso. Not much thought as I have loved the 5er I bought. Too my house with 6 months no interest or payment (of course I'll pay it a sap), but $113US and thanks ****** Credit. PPC has been in league with this demonic site and others. Through eBates and PPC, I've bought all the holiday presents I intend to. 

Kristoff Ligero Maduro are better than the Liga Privada and Undercrowns. In that same league as Illusione, AF, and Padron. This box was half+ what I bought a box of Illusione for at JR. About the same as I bought Padron 6000 for if you bought 20 with no box. I guess CCs purchases will wait until after the holidays. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55511


A crumb compared to the feast you all are having. &#128526;


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

egoo33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jawbreakers on the left.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Champagne InHand said:


> Jawbreakers on the left.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


56 thats more or less where i draw the line but the reviews are glowing and never met a Davidoff I didn't like price of admission is steep but they have never let me down

Davidoff of Geneva 25th Anniversary (Prerelease) | halfwheel
Davidoff of Geneva 25th Anniversary | halfwheel


----------



## Champagne InHand

They looked bigger than that. I was thinking 60s. I can't do over 56 either. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> They looked bigger than that. I was thinking 60s. I can't do over 56 either.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I rarely go over 50. Cigars are about relaxing, not feeling as if someone is crow-baring my jaw open. 
I'd only go for a 60er if I was living out my Mafia godfather fantasies at a fancy dress party, or when meeting someone I can't stand, and wanted to use the smoke and canon-like cigar to make a 'feck off' point.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> I rarely go over 50. Cigars are about relaxing, not feeling as if someone is crow-baring my jaw open.
> I'd only go for a 60er if I was living out my Mafia godfather fantasies at a fancy dress party, or when meeting someone I can't stand, and wanted to use the smoke and canon-like cigar to make a 'feck off' point.


When going to the islands I will use a good stuck or smoke to keep street hustlers back. Humans are naturally afraid of fire, like most animals. Moving a lot cherry back and forth. Jamaica in places was like swatting at flies. Prostitutes and drug dealers. I just wasn't interested. I was there looking for some particular people. Glad I didn't find any.

I might smoke a 56 if it had a nub like point. I usually stay at 52 or so. 40-52. I've got a few 56. I think the Quesada Oktoberfest and CAO Brasilia GOL are about that RG. Not my favorite. It hurts the jaws quickly. Like being at the dentist or worse.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

Champagne InHand said:


> Moving a lot cherry back and forth.


That made me think of a line in "Seven Nation Army" by the White Stripes -- "back and forth through my mind, behind a cigarette".

For the past few years I've wanted to hit up a few island destinations in order to tour the rum distilleries, but so far I haven't done it. In the spirit of the thread, I'll answer that my latest non-cuban purchase was a pre-owned IM Corona Old Boy lighter. Once I get a pack of flints, we're gonna toast some feet!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Like being at the dentist or worse.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That's what I was thinking of, but was trying to avoid mentioning


----------



## hawk45

@Rondo bombed me and the wife! Thanks brother! I'll get you some home rolled and others to enjoy soon.


----------



## Chris80

Have to pick my son up at 2. Figured I'd kill some time with a Queen B at the lounge. 
Just realized I put this in the wrong place. Sorry guys. Moderator please delete. 

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Have to pick my son up at 2. Figured I'd kill some time with a Queen B at the lounge.
> Just realized I put this in the wrong place. Sorry guys. Moderator please delete.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Sort of in the right place. You did buy the Queen B. Hope you enjoyed it.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Sort of in the right place. You did buy the Queen B. Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


You make a very good point. I meant to put it in the "what did you smoke today" I was in there looking for ideas for a stick to buy lol

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had the Kristoff Ligero Maduro Belicoso or torpedo styled, box show up but no other package via USPS. I expected a box of habanos. Partargas but I guess Friday or Saturday B literally ordered about 5 minutes after I order the box that showed yesterday.

These are the Kristoff's. I hope o can make a cool ashtray like Hawk did after its used. Cool box. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I'm almost at 500 points with my b&m. That will give me $25 off on a box. I think my first box is going to be a box of Queen B's. They are by far everything I like in a good cigar. Respectfully, there are some I have not tried yet but really want to.  But I know if I'm going to have an opportunity to go to the lounge, that's what I'm buying for the price point. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I'm almost at 500 points with my b&m. That will give me $25 off on a box. I think my first box is going to be a box of Queen B's. They are by far everything I like in a good cigar. Respectfully, there are some I have not tried yet but really want to. But I know if I'm going to have an opportunity to go to the lounge, that's what I'm buying for the price point.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Queen Bs are on sale at Thompson for $94/box of 18 cigars. That's a pretty solid price. Free shipping on all box purchases and no sales tax.

That being sai I decided to give the JR Alternative to the Hoyo Maduro Piramides. $48 for a bundle of 20. I really like Belicoso, Piramides and Torpedoes. Using just a small cut on the tail really changes up the flavors. You can always cut deeper if the draw is off.

So about 60% less than this box of Kristoff. I can let the Kristoff age a bit in the Humidor and don't need to worry if I need to cut a smoke short because of weather. I've never tried an alternate or store brand before. I thought I would give it a try.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Queen Bs are on sale at Thompson for $94/box of 18 cigars. That's a pretty solid price. Free shipping on all box purchases and no sales tax.
> 
> That being sai I decided to give the JR Alternative to the Hoyo Maduro Piramides. $48 for a bundle of 20. I really like Belicoso, Piramides and Torpedoes. Using just a small cut on the tail really changes up the flavors. You can always cut deeper if the draw is off.
> 
> So about 60% less than this box of Kristoff. I can let the Kristoff age a bit in the Humidor and don't need to worry if I need to cut a smoke short because of weather. I've never tried an alternate or store brand before. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I saw that on Thompsons. I've been checking them all. Luckily, I can get the box for $95 at my b&m with the $25 off, that being said I may go for the King B. I think I can get that box for $120 with $25 off. That would be an impulse choice at that time. But this won't be until after Xmas. I'll get in less trouble if I show that my stock is getting low 

I looked at those alternatives too. Have you had any of them before? I know there are many different kinds and YouTube is kinda hit or miss on reviews.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## quazy50

Won the Oliva V sampler on beat the dealer. Pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

I'm personally tapped out, but thought for sure someone would be posting that they scored some of the fivers on a massive sale at Cigar Page today.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> I'm personally tapped out, but thought for sure someone would be posting that they scored some of the fivers on a massive sale at Cigar Page today.


I kept checking in throughout the day. Nothing really caught my eye.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

Visited Cigars Ltd. in Fresno today. Was surprised to see the new Centurion and a box with 10 Sharks so I picked up 1 of each at a steep markup. Love this spot, though, and happy to support them to keep the doors open.


----------



## Franchise




----------



## Bcpballer64

The wife got me a Nica Libre Toro and a Olivia Series V Double Toro as a couple day early birthday present. I am very excited about both of these!


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Black Friday deal with my brother...


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55581


----------



## Chris80

Found these at the local b&m. Never had them. 17 for all three. Why not?

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Cbid haul... Box of HC Habano2 plus a 5er, 5er of Oktoberfest short guys, a 6 pack of Nica Libre 25th Anniv. and a Diamond Crown Maximus.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-11/IMAG0301_zpssngxmoqy.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunzel

Round 1 of holiday goodies...
10 Ave Maria Morning Star
10 Obsidian Robusto
10 Nica Libre Toro
5 Man O' War Dark Horse
5 CAO Brazilia Gol
5 Mark Twain #3 
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
And a free lighter for good measure.

Patiently awaiting the rest of the purchases from the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I went in Cigar Page to look at La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amkr and balked a bit at the price but as I rolled through I noticed they still had boxes of Kristoff on sale for 40% off though supplies were dwindling. Still I put 4 in the basket and set about to reading up. I probably should have bought more Ligero Maduro but I decided it would be GC, original criollo or Sumatran torpedoes. After doing a bit of reading I decided on the Kristoff original criollo torpedoes. $98 shipped to my door. I also bought the Xikar butane refills. Buy 2 get 3 for free. So $10 shipped and the smaller canisters allows for me to keep one in the Jeep for travels. Okay no more cigars until next year. Space is very limited. Glad the Kristoff's which come sans cellophane can sit cozy in a nice box with tobacco leaves for company. Usually I don't buy bundles because no cellophane and that means putting them in one of the humidors or tupperdors that I keep unprotected sticks into. Luckily Bovedas should keep them all humidified through the Winter. I fear that there aren't many more nights that it isn't freezing cold for larger sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> These are the Kristoff's. I hope o can make a cool ashtray like Hawk did after its used. Cool box.


Nice!! I used the box from the Kristoff Sampler (8 cigar). I just started getting into them last week. Only one down so far.


----------



## Doc Rock

Santa got some stocking stuffers for the dear wife. She loves the Mighty Mighty Maddie and the Diamond Crown #4 . The My Father Lancero #4 is a new one for her.


----------



## quazy50

Always nice when free cigars show up. Thanks JR Cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

quazy50 said:


> Always nice when free cigars show up. Thanks JR Cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great sampler I've had it before. The longest one is a bit much, but Presidente or Double Coronas symbolize Fidel Castro to me and that Mel Brooks quotable quote "It's good to be the King." And for that I do occasionally enjoy smoking one.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BMWBen

@ChampagneInHand Have you tried Zaya 12 before? I'm more of a bourbon drinker but recently have been getting into rums and picked up a bottle of this today


----------



## Doc Rock

Lookee at what I found - the newest member of the Shark family. This one is the Don's blend.


----------



## Gunzel

Round 2 of cyber weekend goodies have arrived...
4 Diesel Rage
4 Ave Maria Divinia
4 Man o War Ruination
4 La Herencia Cubana Core
4 HC Squared Habano
10 Montecristo Relentless #2 
4 pack Montecristo sampler
10 pack Kristoff sampler
1 Chillin' Moose Corona
2 Liga Undercrown Shade
And 6 others that I forgot. Not bad for under $150.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

BMWBen said:


> @ChampagneInHand Have you tried Zaya 12 before? I'm more of a bourbon drinker but recently have been getting into rums and picked up a bottle of this today
> View attachment 55637


I haven't but read that this was a good rum for those that drink bourbon. So good choice. I saw this in the rum section and tried reading up on everything. I'm going to put on a good sized order before Christmas for 4-5 bottles to stash away. My area under the sink is full now with 4 different bottles of rum and some spiced rum too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

Scored a couple more sticks of the Don's Eye of the Shark. Got to keep the shiny box they came in!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought another box of Kristof Ligero Maduro Torpedoes. it just seemed stupid not to by a great stick that are a good deal at $10 for $4.50 at the box price of CP.


----------



## Chris80

Went ahead and ordered a bundle of the JR Alternative Cuban Montecristo #2


----------



## Cibao Valley




----------



## Champagne InHand

Cibao Valley said:


> View attachment 55672
> View attachment 55673


Gotta sit on those for a few years. I think I have one Lost City and oneGod of Fire. If I pull from the box with Fuentes and don't recognize the label or see a big X I just put it back in.

In a year or two they will be splendid.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Champagne InHand said:


> Gotta sit on those for a few years. I think I have one Lost City and oneGod of Fire. If I pull from the box with Fuentes and don't recognize the label or see a big X I just put it back in.
> 
> In a year or two they will be splendid.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yup. I'm not touching the first until about 20 months from now (milestone birthday). And then I'll see how it goes from there with the rest of them.


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac Angel

View attachment 55692


----------



## Champagne InHand

15 X Illusione Epernay Le Grande
5 X Padron 1964 Anniversay Pyramide
Smallbatch dot com. 

I looked hard a cigar page but they were actually more expensive for the sticks I wanted. Only had Illusione 888 claro. Padrin 5ers the daily special but sold out of 6000 and the 1964 torpedoes were $75. I just ordered what I wanted and hopefully they can get here by Friday.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Warped Corto x25 - 4.5" x 50

My first box purchase of NC's in quite a while (though not my first box purchase :vs_smile. I smoked a couple of these at my local B&M recently and just loved 'em. The second one (just today) had a ragged burn and flaky ash, but both were loaded with great flavor... coffee, cream, toast, chocolate. Definitely box-worthy!

These Casa Fernandez made beauties were just released this Fall and feature Nicaraguan AGANORSA tobacco throughout. Unusual for NC's, they carry a date stamp in the bottom of the box (Sept 2015). Warped says they intend to make them a 1-year limited release, but continue the blend with a new single-issue vitola for each subsequent year. That helped put me over-the-top on buying a box, along with wanting to make sure I get more of the initial batch in case the blend morphs a bit over the course of the year or they become harder to find than they already are.








(photo courtesy of Cigar Aficionado)

Full disclosure: I am not associated with any company producing or marketing these, or any, cigars.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought 2 x 5ers of the 1964 series Padron Torpedoes as well as the Smallbatchdotcom purchase. I talked earlier of regretting not purchasing more Padron. 

I have a question for all of the senior cigar smokers. Why are Pyramide cigars so expensive. The Belicoso and Torpedoes are higher but the Piramides (Cuban), and Pyramides NC are so much more than the other pointy cigars. I'm hoping I'll see a payoff directly comparing the Padron 1964 anniversary series. I have 5 of the Pyramides coming and 10 of the torpedoes. This concerns CC as well. Piramides are really pricey. I do see that they have very good scores over the years so I'm hoping for some personal insights. Though any advanced knowledge would be great to hear. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80




----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Warped Corto x25 - 4.5" x 50
> 
> My first box purchase of NC's in quite a while (though not my first box purchase :vs_smile. I smoked a couple of these at my local B&M recently and just loved 'em. The second one (just today) had a ragged burn and flaky ash, but both were loaded with great flavor... coffee, cream, toast, chocolate. Definitely box-worthy!
> 
> These Casa Fernandez made beauties were just released this Fall and feature Nicaraguan AGANORSA tobacco throughout. Unusual for NC's, they carry a date stamp in the bottom of the box (Sept 2015). Warped says they intend to make them a 1-year limited release, but continue the blend with a new single-issue vitola for each subsequent year. That helped put me over-the-top on buying a box, along with wanting to make sure I get more of the initial batch in case the blend morphs a bit over the course of the year or they become harder to find than they already are.
> 
> View attachment 55695
> 
> (photo courtesy of Cigar Aficionado)
> 
> Full disclosure: I am not associated with any company producing or marketing these, or any, cigars.


okay Curmudgeonista. I bought a box of these based off your recommendation. The choice was between CI and Atlantic Cigar. I went with CI.

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro Delire. 6.5' x 50g box of 15.

I so need to not buy any more cigars for the rest of the month. Im not buying any CC until I have received all the orders I have already made. So many great Nicaraguan's today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Plus you get this crazy thing.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> okay Curmudgeonista. I bought a box of these based off your recommendation. The choice was between CI and Atlantic Cigar. I went with CI.
> 
> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro Delire. 6.5' x 50g box of 15.
> 
> I so need to not buy any more cigars for the rest of the month. Im not buying any CC until I have received all the orders I have already made. So many great Nicaraguan's today.


Never had one of those, Dave. The Robusto size is about 1/2 the price of the Cortos, though, and they're apparently made with the same type of tobacco. Great find if they're even close to as good. LMK


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Plus you get this crazy thing.
> View attachment 55700


I love cougars?


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> I love cougars?


For a time there I did love Cougars. Then I transferred schools.

Pretty sure they mean cigars but because I live in NY I have to have a real front license plate. Another huge waste of resources. This state is all kinds of messed up. But I'm owning it now as I have lived here cumulatively almost as long as CA.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Never had one of those, Dave. The Robusto size is about 1/2 the price of the Cortos, though, and they're apparently made with the same type of tobacco. Great find if they're even close to as good. LMK


I did a bit of research on the brand and liked this one best. It was this or a Belicoso corojo and really that was a toss up. I probably would have needed to let those age much longer. $115 seemed to be semi-reasonable considering the Padron-a-polooza that I went on earlier. Nicaraguan puro with a nicely aged wrapper. Sounded good so I decided to jump in. It was a little more than the Illusione Epernay Le Grande but not much lives up to those of I directly compare other than some habanos.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

^ Yep, I know what they meant. But, I wonder if everyone seeing one of those driving down the road will.

On a side note, what do we call them when it comes to the point that cougars are women who used to be too young for us to date legally? Hmmm...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Right? If I was hooking up with soccer moms these days I would be cradle robbing. It's weird when you get to the point where you wouldn't hook up with any lady under 30, because the conversations would suck so badly. Hefner must not have very deep conversations. I need some conversation that's stimulating. Can't stand really stupid small talk. It's a serious turn off. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gcbright

Champagne InHand said:


> Right? If I was hooking up with soccer moms these days I would be cradle robbing. It's weird when you get to the point where you wouldn't hook up with any lady under 30, because the conversations would suck so badly. Hefner must not have very deep conversations. I need some conversation that's stimulating. Can't stand really stupid small talk. It's a serious turn off.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


When you go younger, you lose all the topical conversations. Everything from Music to Pop Culture is gone. Outside of cradle robbing their isn't much left even going ten years younger.


----------



## Doc Rock

gcbright said:


> When you go younger, you lose all the topical conversations. Everything from Music to Pop Culture is gone. Outside of cradle robbing their isn't much left even going ten years younger.


About a month ago, I ran into an old friend at a professional meeting whom I hadn't seen in a couple of years. Mid 50s, divorced with two adult daughters. Not exactly Hollywood handsome. With him is a woman in her early 20s. At first, I'm guessing it's one of his daughters.

Wrong! He introduces her as his girlfriend. I was polite and kept a straight face, but I'm silently thinking, "For heaven's sake, couldn't you have kept it within a couple decades?" :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## gcbright

Doc Rock said:


> About a month ago, I ran into an old friend at a professional meeting whom I hadn't seen in a couple of years. Mid 50s, divorced with two adult daughters. Not exactly Hollywood handsome. With him is a woman in her early 20s. At first, I'm guessing it's one of his daughters.
> 
> Wrong! He introduces her as his girlfriend. I was polite and kept a straight face, but I'm silently thinking, "For heaven's sake, couldn't you have kept it within a couple decades?" :vs_unimpressed:


Reminds me of when I was young and a camp counselor at a YMCA camp for Boys. They got free doctors each week by giving them a free stay at the camp for themselves and their families. Most of the Doctors were older and retired. This one old gentleman (70??) who had been coming down with his wife forever suddenly showed up with a young girl (looked like 16). All the counselors were busy about "Have you seen the Drs. Daughter? Where has he been hiding her all these years."

Of course the camp Director always recognized the Drs and their families when they arrived each week. You could have heard a pin drop when they got introduced as Dr. and Mrs.

I loved what another counselor said to me later "God I hope when I am that age I can buy me one of those."


----------



## mikebot

Was in San Diego for work so I picked up some treats. Robustos, toro and gran toro from Gran Havana Cigar Factory. Great spot if you're in the area but can't speak for the smokes yet since I haven't had a chance to try them. Also got an F55, some 3000's and dirt torpedoes lol.









Saw these at one of the other shops. Apparently they are super limited? I couldn't shell out $24 on a whim...anyone smoke them? Something about a Tsar.


----------



## mikebot

curmudgeonista said:


> Warped Corto x25 - 4.5" x 50
> 
> View attachment 55695
> 
> (photo courtesy of Cigar Aficionado)
> 
> Full disclosure: I am not associated with any company producing or marketing these, or any, cigars.


Arg! I still can't find these anywhere online!


----------



## Champagne InHand

mikebot said:


> Arg! I still can't find these anywhere online![/]
> 
> There are 7 5 packs @
> 
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/5-Packs/Warped-Corto-X50-Robusto-5-Pack.asp
> 
> They are $38.95 per 5er. Going quick. The 2015 futuros look amazing but I'm not spending the $180, right now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

mikebot said:


> Arg! I still can't find these anywhere online!


I could not find them on CI, but I did find a few vendors with them in-stock just by Googling "Warped Corto".


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> mikebot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arg! I still can't find these anywhere online![/]
> 
> There are 7 5 packs @
> 
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/5-Packs/Warped-Corto-X50-Robusto-5-Pack.asp
> 
> They are $38.95 per 5er. Going quick. The 2015 futuros look amazing but I'm not spending the $180, right now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!
> 
> 
> 
> The Futuro is a fantastic cigar.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Busco said:


> The Futuro is a fantastic cigar.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll put 'em on my hit list for next visit to the lounge.

I also bought a Warped Del Valle that I haven't smoked yet. Delvalle is a family name (in several different spellings), which is what got me started looking at the line in the first place. I guess it should be no surprise that I'm a Warped guy!


----------



## Busco

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll put 'em on my hit list for next visit to the lounge.
> 
> I also bought a Warped Del Valle that I haven't smoked yet. Delvalle is a family name (in several different spellings), which is what got me started looking at the line in the first place. I guess it should be no surprise that I'm a Warped guy!


All of the Warped offerings are worthy of attention. The El Oso is among my favorite, the Papa being my favorite of that line. My suggestion would be to pick up a La Hacienda as well. Rave reviews though it didn't strike me as well as it did others. Stogieninja may disagree... Not a bad Cigar in Kyle's lineup.


----------



## Doc Rock

The Don's Sharks have all been harpooned, but a box of Añejo Sharks swam in today. Catch limit of two - I snagged the first two to swim by!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I needed a big tupperdor to put down in the wine cellar. For this I also purchased a cube of 65% large Boveda bags. For boxes only. Now I have 3 for boxes only but this one is more than double the capacity of the other two and for non-opened boxes of 'gars. Amazon was the best price I could find on a cube. The container itself was at Target for $12.99. Still spending on this habit even without buying sticks. Hopefully like the wine cellar the future years may be better because if the storage solutions. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gcbright

Just had a great day (My work wanes with the end of the year) so I got to take a leisure day, hit the cigar store, buy and smoke an LFD Limited V at the store . I am keeping my fingers crossed that the phone doesn't ring and I do not have to work. (Don't worry, I make up for my down time during the summer when I am pulling 12-16 hour days).


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I thought I wouldn't buy more cigars until January but with a code for 20% off at JR "xmas20off," and an additional 10% for vets and 6.0% back through ebates I bought a box of Warper Futuro 109 and gran toro Undercrowns. Saved serious coin. Of course I just had an unexpected bill show up in today's mail. Arghh!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Famous smoke has this offer for 2 days starting yesterday- HOLIDAY30- 30% OFF of purchase over $200.00


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So I thought I wouldn't buy more cigars until January but with a code for 20% off at JR "xmas20off," and an additional 10% for vets and 6.0% back through ebates I bought a box of Warper Futuro 109 and gran toro Undercrowns. Saved serious coin. Of course I just had an unexpected bill show up in today's mail. Arghh!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That always happens. However, I will not be buying any cigars until after the new year hahaha.


----------



## gcbright

Chris80 said:


> That always happens. However, I will not be buying any cigars until after the new year hahaha.


I am limiting myself to singles smoked at the local store until next year. Today I had an LFD Colorado Oscuro #5 plus a L-Granu. What better way to enjoy the slack time between now and next year?


----------



## Chris80

gcbright said:


> I am limiting myself to singles smoked at the local store until next year. Today I had an LFD Colorado Oscuro #5 plus a L-Granu. What better way to enjoy the slack time between now and next year?


I'm stuck at work and sick so double whammy for me. Lol. Gonna take a break tonight and maybe the next few days. Hoping it's not the beginning of the flu.


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> I'm stuck at work and sick so double whammy for me. Lol. Gonna take a break tonight and maybe the next few days. Hoping it's not the beginning of the flu.


Try the lemon, whiskey, and honey toddie treatment. You'll feel better even if you're not.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Try the lemon, whiskey, and honey toddie treatment. You'll feel better even if you're not.


I agree with that. Even with rum. It seems to help as much as the soup that I always get to start battling a big. I don't do chicken noodle but a good quart of hot and sour soup from the local Chinese place. Sweat it out and the Toddies do help.

I did get lucky as the bill I got was for the balance of a wine barrel project I began paying the first half for in 2014. Wrote a note to the guy explaining the holidays and sort of gave him the Christmas Carol story. He got right back to me saying he didn't need the balance until March as that's when he would be bottling the wine. He thanked me as the end of the year expenses were piling up for him and he had let this slip his mind concerning the barrel project. It saved him fave as he would have had written 28 other parties involved but wrote me first as I have been holding 18 bottles of his 2012 barrel project wine and am sending it to his NJ home for his holidays.

I guess good deeds do get rewarded. But still lesson learned. I've bought 6 boxes in the last 2 weeks. Time to slow it down. However a Rockey Patel event at the B&M tomorrow in my birthday. I limit any purchase to the $47 my MIL gives me each year to correlate with my new age. She's a sweet lady. Probably a feeding led. I've inky smoked one RP, the edge Maduro courtesy of Chris80. I smoked it way too young by mistake.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gcbright

Sticking with my plan to only purchase what I plan to smoke at the local shop, had another great day LFD 707, Granu and Colorado Oscuro #5 . Just doesn't get better than that. Wish all year long was as slack as December!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So it was my birthday yesterday and between then and today I have had this show up. 
Casa Fernadaz box of 15
Undercrown gran toro
Kristoff original criollo torpedoes 
15 x Illusione Epernay Le Grande and
5 x Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramids plus I got a mug for my birthday with
"The dog was__ Good or __ Bad today. Yesterday he trashed his new bed so he's sleeping with just a blanket. Appropriate gift. Plus a mini stainless steel ashtray for easier use in the tub.

I should have the box of Warped Futuros as it was put in the same time with JR, but I'll probably have to wait for Monday. Maybe with the mail Cigar Page will show with some more Padron. 2 X 5ers of 1964 anniversary torpedoes.

As far as the day went the birthday was crap. Headache and other stupid stuff but today is making up for it. Going to go out with my wife for dinner. That's always pretty good.

Hopefully I'll have a nice choice of cigar to smoke this evening. Those Pyramide are the strangest looking pointy end cigar I've seen yet. Like elongated Mayan pyramids. But thin and tall with box press. Similar to some chop sticks I have used before. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Happy birthday CIH. Looks like you've been very good, judging from the haul.:vs_smile:


----------



## Chewbacca

Happy birthday bro. Looks like Santa does preferential delivery for you


----------



## JDom58

Sheeeesh Dave your're kiling it........................... And me, making me want to shop and sleep in the dog house, bad dog is right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So it was my birthday yesterday and between then and today I have had this show up.
> Casa Fernadaz box of 15
> Undercrown gran toro
> Kristoff original criollo torpedoes
> 15 x Illusione Epernay Le Grande and
> 5 x Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramids plus I got a mug for my birthday with
> "The dog was__ Good or __ Bad today. Yesterday he trashed his new bed so he's sleeping with just a blanket. Appropriate gift. Plus a mini stainless steel ashtray for easier use in the tub.
> 
> I should have the box of Warped Futuros as it was put in the same time with JR, but I'll probably have to wait for Monday. Maybe with the mail Cigar Page will show with some more Padron. 2 X 5ers of 1964 anniversary torpedoes.
> 
> As far as the day went the birthday was crap. Headache and other stupid stuff but today is making up for it. Going to go out with my wife for dinner. That's always pretty good.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a nice choice of cigar to smoke this evening. Those Pyramide are the strangest looking pointy end cigar I've seen yet. Like elongated Mayan pyramids. But thin and tall with box press. Similar to some chop sticks I have used before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yummmmmmmy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks everybody. Lots of good sticks to try and age. I really liked the mug too. My daughter and the dog collided the other night breaking a mug and a pint glass. I wasn't happy to say the least. This is a nice replacement though. The dog and I went for a 2 mile walk today because it was unseasonable warm. 64F. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Getting gifts of libations for all my friends, so had to stop in the humidor and get some small cold weather smokes. 
Nothing over 4.5". Let the jokes begin.









And a little something new to drink. I've had several of their bourbons/whiskeys and are very good.


----------



## Doc Rock

For cigars, it's not the length. It's the strength.


----------



## Chewbacca

Doc Rock said:


> For cigars, it's not the length. It's the strength.


That's what all the girls say!


----------



## Busco




----------



## droy1958

Nice hit, and Happy Birthday Dave....



Champagne InHand said:


> So it was my birthday yesterday and between then and today I have had this show up.
> Casa Fernadaz box of 15
> Undercrown gran toro
> Kristoff original criollo torpedoes
> 15 x Illusione Epernay Le Grande and
> 5 x Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramids plus I got a mug for my birthday with
> "The dog was__ Good or __ Bad today. Yesterday he trashed his new bed so he's sleeping with just a blanket. Appropriate gift. Plus a mini stainless steel ashtray for easier use in the tub.
> 
> I should have the box of Warped Futuros as it was put in the same time with JR, but I'll probably have to wait for Monday. Maybe with the mail Cigar Page will show with some more Padron. 2 X 5ers of 1964 anniversary torpedoes.
> 
> As far as the day went the birthday was crap. Headache and other stupid stuff but today is making up for it. Going to go out with my wife for dinner. That's always pretty good.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a nice choice of cigar to smoke this evening. Those Pyramide are the strangest looking pointy end cigar I've seen yet. Like elongated Mayan pyramids. But thin and tall with box press. Similar to some chop sticks I have used before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

A great deal from Brother @SeanTheEvans

View attachment 55748


I also scored a box of my favorite "in between Maduro sticks" aka Tweeners

View attachment 55749


_Happy birthday Brother CIH_


----------



## Chris80




----------



## Doc Rock

Couldn't resist for $76. 2014 Fuente Holiday Collection: 2 Hemingway Classics; 2 Double Chateau Naturals; 2 Double Chateau Sun Growns; 2 Magnum R 54s; and, 2 Opus X PerfecXion Xs. Already aged for me!


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> Couldn't resist for $76. 2014 Fuente Holiday Collection: 2 Hemingway Classics; 2 Double Chateau Naturals; 2 Double Chateau Sungrowns; 2 Magnum R 54s; and, 2 Opus X PerfecXion Xs. Already aged for me!
> 
> View attachment 55769


Nice steal!


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> Nice steal!


Chris, actually fairly priced at $76. The Double Chateaus and the Magnum R 54 are $6 sticks; the Hemingway is a $7-8 stick; and, the PerfecXion X is a $13 stick.


----------



## Chris80

My b&m had opusX as well they wanted 15 for one and 17 for the other. The anejos I got were a 2 per customer limit and I've never had those so I decided to get those. I paid $10.15 for them.


----------



## Chris80

Eventually I'll cross that opus plane. There is a shop about 40 minutes here that sells them but they are expensive. Someday is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My cube of large 65% rH Boveda bags showed up without flair in yesterday's mail. Bought on Amazon for less than what retailers were selling at with discount. Of course this was before the 30% offers were out. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Dylanj04

I just purchased a 5er of Padron 4000 in natural, and a 5er of DE Undercrown in Gran Toro.


----------



## Rondo

CLE Cuarenta. I red some good things about them. Yatta, yatta, they arrived.

View attachment 55775


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Rondo said:


> A great deal from Brother @SeanTheEvans
> 
> View attachment 55748
> 
> 
> I also scored a box of my favorite "in between Maduro sticks" aka Tweeners
> 
> View attachment 55749
> 
> 
> _Happy birthday Brother CIH_


Any time my man!

And those NUB Cameroon.... yummy yum yum


----------



## beerhound34

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!! The wife had me order cigars for the father in law so I decided to get a custom 5 pack for myself! I told her it's against the law to buy cigars for someone and not get yourself any.... Yes, I'm horrible at making excuses. The Tat & Undercrown are ones of learned of here that I haven't tried yet. The Illusione is becoming my new favorite brand thanks to this site.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

Had a delightful first experience with small batch cigar.


----------



## Franchise




----------



## Champagne InHand

I had a pretty lousy day but sold a rowing machine in craigslist. So I decided to buy another box of Casa Fernadez Agnostora (I'm sure I spelled that wrong,) box of 15. Sell a little, buy a little. That 30% plus free shipping from JR was too much to resist. The rest to bills. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

mikebot said:


> Had a delightful first experience with small batch cigar.


I've read good things about those El Güegüense. Lemme know what you think.

I got a fiver of these because they sounded tasty and came with the fancy napkin rings. 
View attachment 55798


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> I've read good things about those El Güegüense. Lemme know what you think.
> 
> I got a fiver of these because they sounded tasty and came with the fancy napkin rings.
> View attachment 55798


Are those the blue corn chips of the cigar world? Or just blueberry flavored?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Salsa on the retrohale


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Are those the blue corn chips of the cigar world? Or just blueberry flavored?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


They "blew" me away.....


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Are those the blue corn chips of the cigar world? Or just blueberry flavored?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I thought someone finally took out Barney


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I thought someone finally took out Barney


Barney was Purple and green. I guess if you blended that you would get a nasty dark brown.

Very interesting looking sticks for sure.

As a child Rondo probably ate Boo-Berry as well as some of Count Chocula.

I could dig some boo-Berry.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> As a child Rondo probably ate Boo-Berry as well as some of Count Chocula.


That was a little after my time, young man. :vs_cool:
It was Quisp or Quake, for me.


----------



## Sprouthog

Box split of El Gueguense Corona Gorda and Sombremesa CF and a box of Ratzilla's.


----------



## DonMerlin

The wife bought this for somebody for Christmas. Being good as I can be for the next week!


----------



## Doc Rock

As long as I was there....two more Sharks while at the Davidoff dinner.


----------



## hawk45

I need a reason to get to my local B&M.. new sticks arrived. 30 mins and a state away.


----------



## Franchise

Picked up a 5 pack of these recently in the 4.5x50 format.


----------



## Rondo

Padilla 32's and 68's

View attachment 55833


View attachment 55834


----------



## Chris80

First delivery of some holiday treats showed up today. Why would they put the stickier on top of the accessory set (that was free)


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

A haul from the giant B&M out by my folks' place, mostly "Christmas/belated birthday presents". There was a bunch of stuff on sale that I hadn't had before, so I went nuts. I'm not even sure what exactly some of these are. Any help identifying would be useful on those! I can take closer pics.

(B1G1) Punches, unsure of type/vitola
Punch Gran Puro
Punch Signature
A RyJ Reserva Real, wanted to let Mal try some of this one
La Gloria Serie R maduro and natural
Two Joya de Nicaragua Antanos?
Undercrown (wanted to give these a second go, will rest it much further this time)
Older Camacho connecticut and triple maduro (heard these ones were better, do-overs)
Casa de Garcia, looks to be a connecticut
Rocky Patel 15th anniversary
Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada x2
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros... says the internet
A small Cohiba Nicaragua, prepared for that to go either way
Two Casa Toranos (b1g1)
Nica Rustica
Herrera Esteli

I'm sure some of it will be good.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 55856
> 
> 
> A haul from the giant B&M out by my folks' place, mostly "Christmas/belated birthday presents". There was a bunch of stuff on sale that I hadn't had before, so I went nuts. I'm not even sure what exactly some of these are. Any help identifying would be useful on those! I can take closer pics.
> 
> (B1G1) Punches, unsure of type/vitola
> Punch Gran Puro
> Punch Signature
> A RyJ Reserva Real, wanted to let Mal try some of this one
> La Gloria Serie R maduro and natural
> Two Joya de Nicaragua Antanos?
> Undercrown (wanted to give these a second go, will rest it much further this time)
> Older Camacho connecticut and triple maduro (heard these ones were better, do-overs)
> Casa de Garcia, looks to be a connecticut
> Rocky Patel 15th anniversary
> Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada x2
> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros... says the internet
> A small Cohiba Nicaragua, prepared for that to go either way
> Two Casa Toranos (b1g1)
> Nica Rustica
> Herrera Esteli
> 
> I'm sure some of it will be good.


Though I haven't had all on that list, the Punch GranPuro is a monster, the Nica Rustica is absolutely fantastic and Undercrowns are great too. Nice catch there.


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## woodted

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 55856
> 
> 
> A haul from the giant B&M out by my folks' place, mostly "Christmas/belated birthday presents". There was a bunch of stuff on sale that I hadn't had before, so I went nuts. I'm not even sure what exactly some of these are. Any help identifying would be useful on those! I can take closer pics.
> 
> (B1G1) Punches, unsure of type/vitola
> Punch Gran Puro
> Punch Signature
> A RyJ Reserva Real, wanted to let Mal try some of this one
> La Gloria Serie R maduro and natural
> Two Joya de Nicaragua Antanos?
> Undercrown (wanted to give these a second go, will rest it much further this time)
> Older Camacho connecticut and triple maduro (heard these ones were better, do-overs)
> Casa de Garcia, looks to be a connecticut
> Rocky Patel 15th anniversary
> Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada x2
> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros... says the internet
> A small Cohiba Nicaragua, prepared for that to go either way
> Two Casa Toranos (b1g1)
> Nica Rustica
> Herrera Esteli
> 
> I'm sure some of it will be good.


Lake Country Cigars?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

woodted said:


> Lake Country Cigars?


They live in Michigan; the place is Wild Bill's.


----------



## woodted

Thought I saw that sampler at Lake Country the other day.


----------



## Doc Rock

Was at Leaf to have a Shark and Yuengling with the dear wife yesterday. Browsed the selection at the Famous Smoke B&M while we were there. Didn't buy a thing.

Am I at Step 1 of the 13-Step Program?:vs_worry:


----------



## gcbright

Doc Rock said:


> Was at Leaf to have a Shark and Yuengling with the dear wife yesterday. Browsed the selection at the Famous Smoke B&M while we were there. Didn't buy a thing.
> 
> Am I at Step 1 of the 13-Step Program?:vs_worry:


Or perhaps coming down with something. It is that time of year, have you checked your temp ? <GRIN>


----------



## Doc Rock

gcbright said:


> Or perhaps coming down with something. It is that time of year, have you checked your temp ? <GRIN>


My temp is fine. They were fresh out of Sharks, but I was tempted to buy a few Añejo 888s. Maybe next week!


----------



## gcbright

Doc Rock said:


> My temp is fine. They were fresh out of Sharks, but I was tempted to buy a few Añejo 888s. Maybe next week!


Yes, but it is that time of year, when they are out of your first choice, better just to skip it.


----------



## php007

mikebot said:


> Saw these at one of the other shops. Apparently they are super limited? I couldn't shell out $24 on a whim...anyone smoke them? Something about a Tsar.


They are really amazing, try Smallbatchcigar I heard they are getting some more and hopefully better than $24 per stick.

Paul.


----------



## Turkmen

Liga Privada N9
Illusione Gigantes
Liga Privada T52


----------



## Chris80

No pictures because I put everything away before the Mrs got home shhh no one tell her. But, after being inspired by the box of BuenaVista that was gifted to me along with a bunch of amazing sticks by Dave (Thank you again so much my friend) I picked up a box of BurnaVista Pyramid which was accompanied by 10 free Nicaraguans of various size. Also, two AF Anejo 60's and two 50's. 
Also, my purchase from Henry arrived today. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chris80

2 AF Sungrown Cuban Belicoso and 5 Sharks


----------



## lroy76

Chris80 said:


> 2 AF Sungrown Cuban Belicoso and 5 Sharks


Nice looking sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

php007 said:


> They are really amazing, try Smallbatchcigar I heard they are getting some more and hopefully better than $24 per stick.
> 
> Paul.


What is the brand called?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Nice looking sticks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. They will sleep at least 6 months. I have one that I'm sure has good age on it. That will be my Christmas cigar. Christmas Eve, I have a very good idea of which one


----------



## Hawkeye72

Bought my first box My Father Flor De Las Antillas. Been buying singles like crazy but I'm glad I found these in stock.


----------



## Hawkeye72

Bought my first box My father flor de las antillas. Been buying singles like crazy but glad I found these in stock.


----------



## Chris80

Those are really good sticks.


----------



## Hawkeye72

Hawkeye72 said:


> Bought my first box My father flor de las antillas. Been buying singles like crazy but glad I found these in stock.





Chris80 said:


> Those are really good sticks.


They are really good one of my go to sticks.


----------



## Chris80

Hawkeye72 said:


> They are really good one of my go to sticks.


I had one the other night for the first time. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Doc Rock

gcbright said:


> Or perhaps coming down with something. It is that time of year, have you checked your temp ? <GRIN>


I suffered a setback tonight. The dear wife and I went to Leaf for 50 cent clams (yummy, BTW). The Famous B&M was restocked with Sharks and...the limited edition Hemingway Classic Sungrown.

Oh, well. True love travels on a gravel road.


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> I suffered a setback tonight. The dear wife and I went to Leaf for 50 cent clams (yummy, BTW). The Famous B&M was restocked with Sharks and...the limited edition Hemingway Classic Sungrown.
> 
> Oh, well. True love travels on a gravel road.


Sharks!


----------



## Rondo

Blues

View attachment 56434


I read some good things about these. 
Under $4per, no big deal if they're not for me.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Blues
> 
> View attachment 56434
> 
> 
> I read some good things about these.
> 
> Under $4per, no big deal if they're not for me.


They look good


----------



## Chris80

Merry Christmas to me! From the Mrs!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 56561


----------



## Old Smokey

Chris80 said:


> Merry Christmas to me! From the Mrs!


Very nice. We're the cigars included?


----------



## Chris80

Old Smokey said:


> Very nice. We're the cigars included?


Yes they were! It was a package deal/steal of the year at my b&m!


----------



## Franchise

My lady got me a box of the original New Worlds in toro, Merry Christmas to me


----------



## BMWBen

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## Chris80

BMWBen said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


LADC really are a great cigars.


----------



## havanajohn

Managed to score a fiver of Tatuaje from the Petemas sale yesterday...


----------



## pigs in blanket

I went to the B&m and picked up 4 Perla Del Mar G


----------



## tomp

This little piggy came home!


----------



## Doc Rock

Famous Smoke's warehouse sale is going strong.

The MC White Toro is a nice stick.

At less than $3, it is a _very nice_ stick!


----------



## Chris80

Not a purchase but I gift from one of the bosses at work. These have been in his humidor a long time judging the browning of the cello.
La Herenca Cubana CORE
Saison by Oliva First Harvest 2009
Omar Ortez Natural Belicoso
CAO Concert Stage


----------



## Chris80

These are a couple I grabbed. 








Fuente Natural Rothchild
Fuente Maduro Rothchild 
Fuente Rosado Magnum R52


----------



## Rondo

Graycliff Vintage PGX Toro 
Allegedly, the Cameroon wrapper is 30 years old.

View attachment 57017


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> These are a couple I grabbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente Natural Rothchild
> Fuente Maduro Rothchild
> Fuente Rosado Magnum R52


I figured I'd try the rosado, I've been curious. The other two said slippery slope.


----------



## Chris80

Oh yea this came today also. 10 bucks. Why not.


----------



## mikebot

lroy76 said:


> What is the brand called?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if you got an answer already but it's The Last Tsar by Caldwell. 
http://halfwheel.com/caldwell-the-last-tsar


----------



## BMWBen

Box of 10 Partagas Presidente's


----------



## elas9394

Has anyone tried these before? Monte 80th anniversary and OpusX Destino siglo. I'm gonna rest them for month before I fire them up. I just wanna know what I'm expecting ahead. Hehe


----------



## Chris80

elas9394 said:


> Has anyone tried these before? Monte 80th anniversary and OpusX Destino siglo. I'm gonna rest them for month before I fire them up. I just wanna know what I'm expecting ahead. Hehe


I will certainly try them for you and let you know how they are. Address is otw


----------



## elas9394

Doc Rock said:


> Famous Smoke's warehouse sale is going strong.
> 
> The MC White Toro is a nice stick.
> 
> At less than $3, it is a _very nice_ stick!


Seriously? $3 a pop? Wow... that's a steal, I've been checking their website almost everyday and I didn't see this baby was on sale. Did you get them at the actual store?


----------



## elas9394

Chris80 said:


> I will certainly try them for you and let you know how they are. Address is otw


:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:

Haha


----------



## Doc Rock

elas9394 said:


> Seriously? $3 a pop? Wow... that's a steal, I've been checking their website almost everyday and I didn't see this baby was on sale. Did you get them at the actual store?


It was at the Famous B&M (adjacent to the warehouse). They were hauling out all sorts of good deals for their (loyal) walk-in customers. Like, at this point, I need more cigars!:wink2:


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> It was at the Famous B&M (adjacent to the warehouse). They were hauling out all sorts of good deals for their (loyal) walk-in customers. Like, at this point, I need more cigars!:wink2:


I have been all over the site looking for deals like that lol I was like how the heck did he find those


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> I have been all over the site looking for deals like that lol I was like how the heck did he find those


Art Zaretsky is a really smart businessman. The Leaf Cigar Bar and smoking lounge are adjacent to the B&M (which is connected to the warehouse). To get to the smoking lounge, you have to pass by the B&M. And, that walkway is wide enough to accommodate all sorts of "special" displays. It's also used for cigar maker events to display the products on sale for the event.

The B&M staff are not only very well-versed across dozens of brands, they are also very friendly. Once they get to know you (and your preferences), they are very good at recommending sticks that are similar to what they know you like to smoke.

It's a first-class operation all the way around.


----------



## droy1958

My wife got these for me for Christmas. She said she had no idea what to buy. I told her she did a great job...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> My wife got these for me for Christmas. She said she had no idea what to buy. I told her she did a great job...


I have never had an LP but those Tabak Toro Dulches are amazing early morning sticks with sweet coffee.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I have never had an LP but those Tabak Toro Dulches are amazing early morning sticks with sweet coffee.


Well I'm going to find out. I've had the Negra one before, and it's OK with coffee....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Well I'm going to find out. I've had the Negra one before, and it's OK with coffee....


I have had both, tell me what you think after the dulche. Now I gotta pick one up tomorrow for New Year's Day morning


----------



## Rondo

Double Chateau

View attachment 57082


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I have had both, tell me what you think after the dulche. Now I gotta pick one up tomorrow for New Year's Day morning


This is pretty good with a cup of coffee. It compliments the coffee rather than overpowering it. I think that hittin' the pipe has made infused cigars more palatable....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> This is pretty good with a cup of coffee. It compliments the coffee rather than overpowering it. I think that hittin' the pipe has made infused cigars more palatable....


You got that right. I found the negra to be more bitter coffee where dulche is more sweet coffee. When I first tried cigars many years back I liked the Tatiana Rum infused. I would go with my then father in law who was a big cigar smoker. I was a cigarette smoker at the time and couldn't understand the idea of premium quality cigars as I do today. I just wanted to sit with him and have something with some sort of flavor. 
It's like a lightbulb just lit up in my head...I may make a small tupperdor for flavored and infused cigars.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would make sure that the Opus has a year or more of age on it. I think time is a con census for most Opus X cigars. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Picked up 4 sticks today: Tatiana Vanilla, Cherry, Rum, and Honey.


----------



## Old Smokey

Champagne InHand said:


> I would make sure that the Opus has a year or more of age on it. I think time is a con census for most Opus X cigars.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I smoked a fresh Opus Perf #4 a couple of days ago and it was excellent and I won't hesitate to smoke another. But I agree, a few years won't hurt them.


----------



## droy1958

Purchased a "hodge podge" of items. Couple of Schizo cigars, Anejo 888, Casablanca and Dubliner pipe tobacco and 5 estate pipes.....


----------



## Old Smokey

droy1958 said:


> Purchased a "hodge podge" of items. Couple of Schizo cigars, Anejo 888, Casablanca and Dubliner pipe tobacco and 5 estate pipes.....


Great grab David. Happy New Year my friend!


----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> Great grab David. Happy New Year my friend!


And to you too, my friend!......


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 57186


----------



## Chris80

Steak and shrimp with the Mrs for New Years dinner. Time to try King B. My favorite Sungrown with a rosado wrapper. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Steak and shrimp with the Mrs for New Years dinner. Time to try King B. My favorite Sungrown with a rosado wrapper. This is going to be interesting.


I posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.


----------



## Franchise

Picked up a couple Cromag Knuckle Draggers recently


----------



## Rondo

At the B&M with my cigar/whiskey group

View attachment 57313


----------



## quazy50

Las Mareas arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## havanajohn

Picked up a fiver of Tatuaje Petemas 2015. Didn't get them yet so no photo. Also grabbed a Talavera Edicion Exclusiva Corona 2015 Limited Edition Ceramic Jar.


----------



## Rondo

*From the Lion*

Got a great deal on a custom package from Brother @SeanTheEvans thru our marketplace.

View attachment 57394


----------



## m_cat12

Purchased 5ers of : El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Nat and Perdomo Reserve Champagne Robusto. Both mentioned in forum. ERDM probably an everyday basic smoke. Very inexpensive!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Ordered 20-tins of Punch and Gran Habano mini cigarillos. Honestly, I shouldn't have waited until it was too cold to stand being outside for more than 10 minutes to find cigarillos that suited my fancy.


----------



## Chris80

Grabbed these earlier


----------



## pigs in blanket

Man I need to pick up some padrons to try out


----------



## Chris80

I really like the Padron 2000 Maduros a lot. They get better with humi time but are great ROTT. I will bury this Padron and have it next year.


----------



## Stonedog

My wife surprised me for Christmas with a Room 101 Johnny Tobacconaut "Chingonova" and a Gurkha Cellar Reserve sampler with acylic travel case. Best of all, she bought them from a local shop that somehow I hadn't found yet. :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

the ashtray, the youngest got me for Christmas, the rest , I got me. I know Gurkha's suck, Yada Yada Yada..I like the price and there not too bad in the morning. All my new turkey calls and new camo comes in today. That was from the oldest.


----------



## Doc Rock

The Sharks were swimming at Famous again today. Picked up a couple of the Añejos as well as a couple of the Don's Eye of the Shark. As a bonus, snatched a couple (empty) Eye of the Shark boxes as well as a couple (empty) Opus X boxes. Stylish way to organize the various types of detritus that are part of modern life.


----------



## Old Smokey

I picked up a box of Fuente Anejo 888 and 2 singles of the new Opus Oro Oscuro.


----------



## Jade Falcon

My first haul in over a month! And a mighty fine one it is!










From L to R: Eastern Standard Corretto Robusto ($9.99), Alec Bradley Coyol Belicoso ($8.69), Cuellar Kreme Connecticut Robusto ($6.99), PDR 1878 Natural Robusto ($6.49), Undercrown Shade Connecticut Robusto ($7.99), AVO Syncro Robusto ($8.99), Curivari Gloria de Leon Robusto ($7.49), Illusione Rothchildes ($4.99).

And with the Boveda 65% pack that I also bought ($4.99), that brought me to about $64 and change.


----------



## UBC03

She sent me to the mall to return some stuff. I tried to drive past the b&m,but my truck pulled in on its own. The box is empty, she threw it in for free. They're 3 $. I bought it to put me over my customer appreciation limit. It's a fifteen $ discount. So I'm still 1.80 short of my 15$ discount. Sounds like a free padron next trip. :grin2:


----------



## Walt69

So this is what about 10 boxes of Man O' War look like stacked neatly in a couple of cabinet humidor bins... 3 guesses on my favorite brand and the first 2 don't count... lol.


----------



## UBC03

Morning haul and the mail lady brought me some other goodies:grin2:


----------



## Chris80

Box of Buenavista Piramide and Perdomo Champagne with the case.


----------



## Champagne InHand

20 Padron 5000 showed up in my mailbox today. 

After trying unsuccessfully to buy from a lame CI, I returned to CP and bought a box of Flor de Antillas Belicoso for $84 delivered to my mailbox.

This is info that makes Puff the best.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just bought of Flor de Antillas after attempting to buy Kristoff, Undercrowns and Illuisuone from CI, but got denied on legit coupon codes. Their regular prices are ridiculous compared to our favorite internet retailers plus the are out of stock on too much. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Picked up a padron 2000 natural and 3000 maduro


----------



## Metallifan33

Just got home to find this waiting for me in the mail


----------



## Stonedog

Walt69 said:


> So this is what about 10 boxes of Man O' War look like stacked neatly in a couple of cabinet humidor bins... 3 guesses on my favorite brand and the first 2 don't count... lol.


MoW Virtue Lonsdale are great, especially with a little age on them!

..but 10 boxes? :surprise:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just got a fiver of Villiger Export maduros. Big spender, I know! Moving on up.
I was really curious about them, not expecting anything. They kind of smell like cigarettes.


----------



## krnhecty

these beauts came in yesterday


----------



## drunktoad

just received box of fuente short story's / oliva v corona's / oliva serie G maduro's and a box of padron londres in maduro


----------



## drunktoad

drunktoad said:


> just received box of fuente short story's / oliva v corona's / oliva serie G maduro's and a box of padron londres in maduro


had to go grab new tuperdor 00


----------



## quazy50

Picked these up today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A box of the Flor de Antillas Belicoso showed up yesterday. They are in the freezer right now so no photo. 
I also got 3 more accurate-rite thermometer/hygrometers. They are so much better than the cheap round ones and sub $10 on Amazon. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Metallifan33

Champagne InHand said:


> A box of the Flor de Antillas Belicoso showed up yesterday. They are in the freezer right now so no photo.


Do they look anything like what came in my mailbox today?  







... although I'm not freezing them (or at least not yet as I haven't decided whether I'll be freezing my sticks yet).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yep. That exact same laminated box. I opened mine as I unfroze it this morning. It needs to have the box absorb tupperdors moisture to age stuff properly. Normal with CCs if planing on keeping some of these around for a couple years or more.


----------



## Chris80

I haven't bought a single cigar in 2 weeks. That's probably not a bad thing.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just ordered a fiver of Sublimes robustos, Mal has been wanting to try them forever. From what I gather about the composition, he's probably going to want to wait another 6 months to a year to sample one.

I was sufficiently happy with the Villiger Export Maduros to (in lieu of being able to order them in single packs and the boxes of 50 being out of stock at the place we were getting his Sublimes) order a variety pack for 18.99 with fivers of natural, Brasil, and another maduro. Expecting the Natural and Brasil to be too mild for my palette, but I figure they are worth a shot.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> A box of the Flor de Antillas Belicoso showed up yesterday. They are in the freezer right now so no photo.


So much hullabaloo surrounding Flor de las Antillas. I had one last year and was so underwhelmed with it, it had so few flavors. Could have been a dud/other conditions leading to dissatisfaction, I may have to try another soon and see if I have a different experience.

I meant to append this to the previous post, not double up. Sorry!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Got some Punch and Perdomo sungrown cigarillos


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> So much hullabaloo surrounding Flor de las Antillas. I had one last year and was so underwhelmed with it, it had so few flavors. Could have been a dud/other conditions leading to dissatisfaction, I may have to try another soon and see if I have a different experience.
> 
> I meant to append this to the previous post, not double up. Sorry!


Good cigars usually
Need humi time. That's why I like that CC boxes put the date of manufacture on them. My box will sit a year. No rush.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Metallifan33

Amelia Isabelle said:


> So much hullabaloo surrounding Flor de las Antillas. I had one last year and was so underwhelmed with it, it had so few flavors. Could have been a dud/other conditions leading to dissatisfaction, I may have to try another soon and see if I have a different experience.
> 
> I meant to append this to the previous post, not double up. Sorry!


Not the best cigar out there but definitely worth the $4 a stick for me :smile2:
Also, for me a good cigar to give out to friends that don't smoke a lot (I always like to give them something at least a little nice with the hopes that they appreciate it :wink2:


----------



## Chris80

Metallifan33 said:


> Not the best cigar out there but definitely worth the $4 a stick for me :smile2:
> 
> Also, for me a good cigar to give out to friends that don't smoke a lot (I always like to give them something at least a little nice with the hopes that they appreciate it :wink2:


Friends don't come to my house because they hate cigars hahah. Jk, I always try to give them something comparable to what I'm smoking but never the same, or, if they are into cigars, I will let them choose what they like then I will choose from there. Of course if a stick or sticks aren't ready (ROTT) then that's a different story also.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm older and most friends and relatives don't smoke cigars so I consider myself lucky. Don't need to give much away. With wine they who gulp their wines, well I bring decent sub $15 bottles as I always bring the wines if I want something drinkable on holidays. I also brink a 12 pal of inexpensive glasses. Stuff like that bugs me. I can't say much for the flor de Antillas except that they aren't bad and I think the can age well a
D get better. That's why I buy boxes especially if the price is right. Of course I'm out of room again. Maybe a bit more could be stuffed into the big tupperdor but I'm not looking to buy more boxes for awhile. Maybe a CC will be that exception. Paying off the holidays and the end of the year cigar purchases. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

To me, the FDLA improved the second and third times I had them, plus they had some age on them. Now I'm only speaking of the sungrowns only. Like you said, if the price is right (for me at the time) I will definitely buy a box as long as Fuentes aren't cheaper  we all know my love for Fuente sungrowns.


----------



## Cigar Register

Liga Privada #9
Brick House Toro
Avo XO Legato
Joya deNicaragua Antano1970 Robusto
Oliva Serie V sempler


----------



## selpo

Ordered some cigars which are new and one is a limited run
Tatuaje TAA2015
Sobremesa- from the genius who was responsible for LP9
El Gueguense from Foundation cigar


----------



## selpo

Tatuaje TAA2015


----------



## selpo

Sobremesa


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Thanks for the warning, Surgeon General

Villiger Export variety pack.
The oscuros on the right are Sublimes!


----------



## JDom58

Just got this new arrival today, a 10 pack of 2013 Flor de la Antillas Toros, 1 Four kicks Toro and 1 Monte Pascoal Corona :smile2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Illusione R Rothchildes, box of 50. DROOLING FOR DAYS

This was a no-brainer. I'm pretty sure that I could smoke these forever and never get tired of them.
EDIT: I just saw a review for Rothchildes that stated: "Word to the wise: don’t underhumidify these. Probably best to keep them closer to 70 than 65." What is that all about!? I'm not going to store these at 70! Damn.

Also, just ordered a box of Villiger Export maduros. Good short smokes. They will be there to comfort me as I wait patiently for my Illusiones to get some good rest in! lol

Okay, I'm done now. Honest. Pics when it all arrives.


----------



## Chris80

My latest purchase. The Padrons are naturals, I've never had them natural only Maduro.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Illusione R Rothchildes, box of 50. DROOLING FOR DAYS
> 
> This was a no-brainer. I'm pretty sure that I could smoke these forever and never get tired of them.
> EDIT: I just saw a review for Rothchildes that stated: "Word to the wise: don't underhumidify these. Probably best to keep them closer to 70 than 65." What is that all about!? I'm not going to store these at 70! Damn.
> 
> Also, just ordered a box of Villiger Export maduros. Good short smokes. They will be there to comfort me as I wait patiently for my Illusiones to get some good rest in! lol
> 
> Okay, I'm done now. Honest. Pics when it all arrives.


My humidor is sitting at like 63%. I prefer around 72% but it's so dry here right now. My small humi is 65%. My tupperdor is 69%. I'm all over the place here.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> My humidor is sitting at like 63%. I prefer around 72% but it's so dry here right now. My small humi is 65%. My tupperdor is 69%. I'm all over the place here.


I have a pound of 65% beads in my 48qt coolidor, and they're moderately moistened, so my hygrometer reading 60% leads me to believe that it may just need calibrating. Cooler is air tight, no reason it should be at 60.

I like my sticks dry. Sometimes I have to put a small fire out after I toast the foot. >


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

A box of Peruvian San Martin robustos.

I had a couple while in Peru and they're incredible. Beautiful construction, flavor, burn, everything about them is amazing.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG

Picked up a five-pack of Cu-Avana Punishers on Cigar Bid. I'm a glutton for punishment. Among other things. 


- MG


----------



## UBC03

MaxG said:


> Picked up a five-pack of Cu-Avana Punishers on Cigar Bid. I'm a glutton for punishment. Among other things.
> 
> - MG


One of the few cigars I suggest smoking rott. They seem to lose some of their "damn my mouths on fire" taste. But still one of my favorite.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A box of Tatajue Havana VI nobles. Via CP. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## pigs in blanket

Just a single padron 1964 natural exclusion going to let it rest and smoke it when I gradual l graduate this June


----------



## TonyB6255

Holy Crap! Where do I start? I have a box of FLDA Toros, a 10 pak of Undercrown Corona Dobles, and a box of Asylum Insidiuos Maduro that I got on Cigar Bid for $34 all coming next week. I hope the Insidious Maduros are decent, I've had the regular Insidious so I took a chance at less than $1.50 per stick...


----------



## UBC03

@TonyB6255... if you don't get away from c bid, you're gonna be runnin that dragster on retreads and 87 octane.:grin2:


----------



## TonyB6255

UBC03 said:


> @TonyB6255... if you don't get away from c bid, you're gonna be runnin that dragster on retreads and 87 octane.:grin2:


Yep. I never thought I would say "I wish racing season would hurry and get here so I CAN SAVE SOME MONEY" lol


----------



## selpo

I should ask my ISP to block c bid!

Became a member last week and so far have bought a box each of LP T52 Belicosos and LP No.9 Toros, and 5 packs of Warped la colmena and LP No. 9 double corona. Just missed out on the FFP:crying:


----------



## UBC03

It's the devil...I removed it and c.i. from my homescreen on my cell. .eBay is next.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> It's the devil...I removed it and c.i. from my homescreen on my cell. .eBay is next.


It's the devil much like CP. I have never visited just because of this issue and I'm running out of room with 2 humidors and 5 tupperdors.

No need for more Devils on my feed.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I just looked at this cbid page you guys are talking about. I'm staying away. There are a number of cigars I really want but that page just looks like pure evil.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dude. You actually looked at the Devils site. I now know who would be the pillar of salt in our group hiking out of oblivion. Chris. Shame on you. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

IMO, The Devil mostly has crap smokes. And I gave them around $2K over a three month period on said crap. Great deals, but not then, and no longer the quality I want. 
I ended up donating many of what I impulsively bought so I'd have room for smokes I love.
All I'll get there now are boxes of LP9's, Perdomo Double Aged and small handfuls of Illusione or Kristoffs.
My approach toward self moderation is limiting how many containers I own. It's way too easy for my weak ass to ride to Bed Bath and Beyond to pick up more Tupperware. If I buy it, I soon will fill it. And in my house, a half full ___ador is a license for me to buy, buy, buy. 
Partially empty cedar trays are my kryptonite.


----------



## Chris80

I cleared it from my search history too. I will stay away. I will I will I will.


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> I'm staying away.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

That a pretty good option Rondo. Luckily I knew much of my likes and dislikes. I did send a box out to a guy from "Roll call, service members..." A good guy in the coast guard. I've only bought boxes of stuff I am known to like. No more 5ers from Thompson or CP just to buy. Only boxes that are legit good buys. I did buy a box off Tat's and some CCs this month as well as stocking up Illusione and Padron. I've limited the containers as well. May even reduce the small single stick tupperdor. I'm actually pretty good right now hoping stuff will age nicely. 

Trying to not give in to other vices as well. Paying of the holidays and end of year sale madness. Plus actively cutting of DirecTV and bought our own cable modem. Hopefully that tunes down some useless bills. 

Forums are great but we all know that we can be enablers. Luckily my wine cellar is full, my humidors are full. I just have to shovel snow and walk the hound more to make it to St. Patrick's day for his birthday and the day we celebrate hope and possible sightings of Spring. 

I have some vines to thin sometime next week and then 2 months of being thankful for what I have. That always does wonders for paying bills and buying less. Thank goodness I only have a ew sticks with a 56 RG. I might part with the Octoberfest stick though I only have about 6. Good smokes but thick sticks. For know they age, like the rest because I knew coming into this that well rested cigars beat ROTT almost any day of the week. No urge for LP, as I found that I like Undercrown more. Lucky to get a box during the sale season for $113. Kristoff and others will age nicely as will Padron, Fuente and Illusione. Stupidest purchase to date was in the store box of Illusione Ultra No.9. Great sticks that will some day pay off that $12.50 per stick box purchase. Luckily Illusione age well. 

I rarely look at CP unless I'm running low. I will buy a few 5ers of MK or a box of 88 Maduro sometime. For know I have enough 88 to be very happy. The MK will come up and even at $150 per box they are a steal. If I had to pick 4 brands it would be Illusione, Kristoff, Padron and Cuban for now. Fuente are great but pricy. I'll stick to 5ers. Perdomo is a 5er deal too. I do have some Champagne Noir resting, but I've found a few brands that really didn't do it for me. I'm holding hoping Jericho Hill sticks get better with time. I like CH Headley Grange and if JH get that good in a full flavored stick I will be happy. Best deals out I bought were Gran Habano and Beuna Vista. No rush to restock as the seem better with age but great $2 sticks any day of the week. Plenty of good $5 sticks too.

I'm really looking for big dividends on Warped and Casa Fernandez. Good box purchases that weren't mainstream. 

No rush for lighters, cutters and ashtrays. That ship sailed.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Dad got back from his trip to the DR. Went to tour the Davidoff factory so naturally he was given some cigars. Gave these to me.


----------



## Chris80

My tupperdor is filled with singles and three boxes of Buenavistas. With this cold weather it's getting hard to sit outside. The garage is nice but I can't always go in there. My buying of cigars has thankfully subsided. I know the flavor profiles I like and my experimenting has stopped. 90% of my singles I have never tried before so since that's money already spent I'll use that as my experimenting. I would love to get more illusione ultra no.9 but I have to be strong and wait. My Fuentes and Padrons are my prized possessions along with a few CC's I have which I won't touch until the weather gets more tolerable as to where I can enjoy them. I actually thought about getting some model cars to build to pass the time during the cold. Watches have my interests in full swing but I'm not going down that slippery slope. I just got my footing back on the cigar trail.


----------



## Doc Rock

UBC03 said:


> It's the devil...I removed it and c.i. from my homescreen on my cell. .eBay is next.


Logging on to CBid is like wandering into Marshall's or TJMaxx. You see a whole lot of stuff that appears to be bargain-priced. You just have to discipline yourself to avoid stuff just because it's cheap, and stick to stuff you actually like and will use.

Since I'm a Fuentephile, that's not difficult on CBid since Fuente sticks can be had for lower prices at places other than CBid. OTOH, I have bought many XIKAR products on CBid as they are seldom discounted other places.

My cigar buys on CBid have been limited mainly to Diamond Crown products - especially Maximus and Julius Caeser - which CBid sells for far less than anywhere else. And, they're made by the Fuentes!


----------



## TonyB6255

Doc Rock said:


> Logging on to CBid is like wandering into Marshall's or TJMaxx. You see a whole lot of stuff that appears to be bargain-priced. You just have to discipline yourself to avoid stuff just because it's cheap, and stick to stuff you actually like and will use.


I agree with you for sure. It's very easy to get caught up in some of the cheaper deals that you may not even like. I don't want to end up with a humi full of cigars I don't want to smoke. I did get a couple good deals on Undercrown and Asylum 13's.


----------



## Rondo

I got these from Brother Rivers @drb124 who always has great sticks at very good prices.
The El Cobre is in my top 3 of NCs.

View attachment 60530


----------



## drunktoad

Rondo said:


> I got these from Brother Rivers @drb124 who always has great sticks at very good prices.
> The El Cobre is in my top 3 of NCs.
> 
> View attachment 60530


how are the illusion r'S? i have a 5er in the mail!


----------



## Chris80

drunktoad said:


> how are the illusion r'S? i have a 5er in the mail!


They are good ROTT but great with some age.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

One of our reps also just came back from the DR and brought over some cigars. Can't complain here


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My Rothschildes are here! YAAASSSS

They are hard, though. Like, rock hard. Should I be worried? Can cold temps+shipping make them hard, or am I facing a possible 'why did I order from there' regret moment?



drunktoad said:


> how are the illusion r'S? i have a 5er in the mail!


I'd have a hard time deciding between an R and an Anejo. That's just one lady's opinion.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> My Rothschildes are here! YAAASSSS
> 
> They are hard, though. Like, rock hard. Should I be worried? Can cold temps+shipping make them hard, or am I facing a possible 'why did I order from there' regret moment?
> 
> I'd have a hard time deciding between an R and an Anejo. That's just one lady's opinion.


I'm sure they're fine. I just checked the couple I have left in my humi and they are hard as well. The draws have been fine. Enjoy!


----------



## selpo

Got a couple each of Caldwell The Last Czar and Long live the king, Davidoff Year of the monkey, Warped La colmena and a fiver of the Corto


----------



## Bird-Dog

ǝɔıu


----------



## selpo

curmudgeonista said:


> ǝɔıu


:vs_laugh:

The Corto and the La Colmena was because of your opinion on them.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

curmudgeonista said:


> ǝɔıu


You are my favorite :laugh2:



Chris80 said:


> They are good ROTT but great with some age.


How long do you think I should rest these, being that they're nicaraguan puros + maduro, but also small? 6mo? 1yr? 2yr? 
Edit: Also, taking into consideration they have no cello.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You are my favorite :laugh2:
> 
> How long do you think I should rest these, being that they're nicaraguan puros + maduro, but also small? 6mo? 1yr? 2yr?


When I first got them I hated them. I was so disappointed. Everyone on here talked about them like God handed them out so I got a 5er. The first one I absolutely hated. The second came a few months later, loose draw, bland almost like cardboard. I took the remaining 3 and buried them. I had one a few weeks ago and loved it. Smoothed out a lot. Got a little spice. Lost its harshness.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> When I first got them I hated them. I was so disappointed. Everyone on here talked about them like God handed them out so I got a 5er. The first one I absolutely hated. The second came a few months later, loose draw, bland almost like cardboard. I took the remaining 3 and buried them. I had one a few weeks ago and loved it. Smoothed out a lot. Got a little spice. Lost its harshness.


How long of a span would you say? I've had a few of these and loved them, but they were sitting at a B&M for an unknown period of time. 
Given that there are fifty, I guess I should just try one at 3 months, see how it goes. If not, 6, then maybe a year. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> The Corto and the La Colmena was because of your opinion on them.


The Cortos just seem to get better and better each time I smoke one.

I also discovered that I'm crazy for Warped's Del Valle Las Brumas!

Warped is da' bomb!

@*selpo* knows already, but that's coming from an avowed devotee of CC's, all too often critical of NC's.


*Crazy, Man, Crazy - Robert Gordon*


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> How long of a span would you say? I've had a few of these and loved them, but they were sitting at a B&M for an unknown period of time.
> Given that there are fifty, I guess I should just try one at 3 months, see how it goes. If not, 6, then maybe a year. I'll figure it out.


3-4 months maybe. I will say they weren't what I was expecting but I have come to respect them as a straight up tobacco cigar nothing more nothing g less.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> 3-4 months maybe. I will say they weren't what I was expecting but I have come to respect them as a straight up tobacco cigar nothing more nothing g less.


Sorry your experience was mediocre. I've had two of them, they were practically orga... Yeah, I really liked them. > I fully intend to smoke all fifty of these to a nub (with lots of other sticks in between)!

Also, fun fact. I got my Whynter today. Waiting for my two extra drawers to arrive tomorrow so that I can start the seasoning!


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Sorry your experience was mediocre. I've had two of them, they were practically orga... Yeah, I really liked them. > I fully intend to smoke all fifty of these to a nub (with lots of other sticks in between)!
> 
> Also, fun fact. I got my Whynter today. Waiting for my two extra drawers to arrive tomorrow so that I can start the seasoning!


Eventually I will get one! Put pics up when it's all setup!


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> The Cortos just seem to get better and better each time I smoke one.
> 
> I also discovered that I'm crazy for Warped's Del Valle Las Brumas!
> 
> Warped is da' bomb!
> 
> @*selpo* knows already, but that's coming from an avowed devotee of CC's, all too often critical of NC's.
> 
> 
> *Crazy, Man, Crazy - Robert Gordon*


Illusiones are best with some adjustment time but after you freeze that for 2 days then I would start trying them after 3 months then every month or more frequent. It's not like you didn't get 50 of the little guys. My box of Ultra were hard too. I've only smoked 2 since buying them early October but they were good and better.

I've kept my Warped futuros closed up but when the time comes I have no problems. I bought 2 boxes of the Casa Fernadez Agnostora that are slight box pressed in Churchill size. I have had two. They have amazing potential but those are going to rest a year.

All of the above along with every other Illusiione from the MK, 88, CG:4, the big boy Ultras and especially the Epernay remind me of the better Cubans. The darker wrappers like better Padron and Fuentes with a touch of fruit in the smoke.

For theEpernay, the remind me of the medium Cubans. The only other cigar that I really put in that category is what I'm smoking tonight and that's CH Headley Grange. Much like a good Cuban Upmann with toasted cinnamon graham cracker some grassiness at first but that distinct roasted marshmallows. Love them where young JH are a bit disappointing but think with age they will be in that same class with full flavored Boli or Partis and the Casa Fernadez Agnostora.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dammit Stogieninja got me to blink and check CP. no top 5er packs but AJ Fernandez Enclave figurado box of 20, for the ridiculously low price to my door for $74. I have had one of these and a terrific cigar especially for >$4 a stick. 


I should add that I just received my box of Tat Habano VI and put them into the freezer this afternoon. That's it for January and much of February. I'm filled up on all sides. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> My Rothschildes are here! YAAASSSS
> 
> They are hard, though. Like, rock hard. Should I be worried? Can cold temps+shipping make them hard, or am I facing a possible 'why did I order from there' regret moment?
> 
> I'd have a hard time deciding between an R and an Anejo. That's just one lady's opinion.


Those look yummy...:nerd2:
Send them to me and I'll give them the hardness test...0


----------



## Rondo

Under $4 per after the PUFF10 discount from C-Fed.

View attachment 61369


----------



## Hudabear

Hello  popping my post cherry. Just filled my humidor with a bundle of 15 RyJ 1875 bully belicosos, 20 Signature Collection Fumas toro and 10 Padilla Habano toro. CI special at its best.


----------



## selpo

Box of LP T52 Bellicoso


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Not all for me (I wish) but our shop just got our shipment of the 50th Anni Padrons. I took one of natural and maduro each. What a beautifully crafted set.


----------



## Rondo

What price tag is your shop putting on those singles, Ziggy?


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Rondo said:


> What price tag is your shop putting on those singles, Ziggy?


It's $135 CAD so about $97 USD. We have one guy that actually bought the humidor and he's picking up his refill of 50 next week.


----------



## MaxG

Got in a cab of Diesel Shortys and a five pack of Cu Avana Punishers from Cigarbid! Woo Hoo!


- MG


----------



## brockchance

Liga Pravada No. 9 and Drew Estate Jucy Lucy love the sweet flavor it's hard to believe it's not a flavored cigar


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call today


----------



## jacko

Just bought a nub sampler, i'd like to be able to rotate some new smaller cigars into my regulars for when I'm short on time.


----------



## UBC03

jacko said:


> Just bought a nub sampler, i'd like to be able to rotate some new smaller cigars into my regulars for when I'm short on time.


Nubs still last me about an hour.


----------



## Steve C.

Ordered a fiver each of the LFD football and Nox smokes from Small Batch last night. Couldn't resist.


A little extra celebration for the big game Sunday.


----------



## jacko

Hmm little longer than I expected but still a small decrease in time I suppose haha


----------



## Steve C.

Steve C. said:


> Ordered a fiver each of the LFD football and Nox smokes from Small Batch last night. Couldn't resist.
> 
> A little extra celebration for the big game Sunday.


Holy mackerel, just received this order in today's mail. Less than one day and free shipping? Unbelievable service.


----------



## Ciro

Room 101 Uncle Lee


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Holy mackerel, just received this order in today's mail. Less than one day and free shipping? Unbelievable service.


I was shocked too. West Coast to East Coast from Saturday afternoon and delivered with the post on Monday. Crazy fast and just priority mail. I'm having a case and a half of wine shipped from Oakland economy and it takes 3 days and cost $118. The shipping in cigars must be under $6 and faster. Go figure.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

From SBC- Davidoff Escurio, Don Reynaldo, LP9 Corona Doble and La Imperiosa. 

I hope I love the La Imperiosa, otherwise I will be really angry with Cbid as it made me bid on a box of La Imperiosa double robusto, and kept me bidding until I won!!


----------



## selpo

Last week's spoils from Cbid
LP9 Toro!

This week- La Imperiosa!

I need to stop!!


----------



## JDom58

selpo said:


> Last week's spoils from Cbid
> LP9 Toro!
> 
> This week- La Imperiosa!
> 
> I need to stop!!


Those are two of my favorites, great cigars!! Henry @elco69 turned me on to the "Las Calaveras" line from Crowned Heads which are awesome and that eventually led me to their "La Imperiosa" cigars which have become a must in my humidor.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Picked up a box of Nica Libre robustos. Not phenomenal rott, but with a year to two years. It seems that it becomes a great cigar in contrast to what you originally paid!


----------



## Rondo

In six months, those Nicas will be fudge bombs.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> In six months, those Nicas will be fudge bombs.


I assume that you're implying that they're going to be delicious, not the other kind of fudge bomb?


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I assume that you're implying that they're going to be delicious, not the other kind of fudge bomb?


I love this forum buwahaha!


----------



## TonyB6255

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I assume that you're implying that they're going to be delicious, not the other kind of fudge bomb?


lol. Lets hope it's the tasty kind!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I passed in CP sales today as it's almost a week since paying for a box of AJ Fernandez Enclave figurado but have yet to get a shipping confirmation. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I passed in CP sales today as it's almost a week since paying for a box of AJ Fernandez Enclave figurado but have yet to get a shipping confirmation.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yep, it seems that CP's shipping has been slower lately than before. I attribute it to them trying to keep their shipping costs down (especially since it's supposedly free), by maybe gathering orders for a week before they ship ( kindof like the CBid shipping options).

I know I have often ordered multiple times in a week, and sometimes even 2-3 times in one day. Much more economical to combine those orders and send them all at once. I'm all for them keeping their great prices, even if it means the inconvenience of waiting longer for my orders.


----------



## TonyB6255

I am going to need another winador just for my ever growing Undercrown collection. I just got a box of Belicoso for $103. I threw the bid on there thinking no way it would stick but.... Devil site strikes again!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I passed in CP sales today as it's almost a week since paying for a box of AJ Fernandez Enclave figurado but have yet to get a shipping confirmation.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The last order I made from them took an insanely long time. My tracking info didn't change until the day of delivery.


----------



## Doc Rock

Pulled the trigger and purchased the 2015 Opus X 6 selection to share with friends at my daughter's wedding in June. I'll be lighting the BBMF Carlito gave me last June.

Left to right: FFOX King Power, FFOX 13 Belicoso, FFOX Taurus the Bull, Fuente Fuente Forbidden X Toro Maduro, Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro, and Angel's Share Toro. What doesn't get lit at the reception, my wife and I will take to Paris in July for our 40th anniversary!


----------



## pigs in blanket

AJ Fernandez New World and Enclave


----------



## Champagne InHand

pigs in blanket said:


> AJ Fernandez New World and Enclave


Still waiting on CP to send my AJ F Enclaves. Decent cigars for sure.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## pigs in blanket

I liked the New World Connecticuts so I can't wait to try these.


Champagne InHand said:


> pigs in blanket said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Fernandez New World and Enclave
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on CP to send my AJ F Enclaves. Decent cigars for sure.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hudabear

Bought a few singles from CP discontinued section. Entire section is 50% off:






















In order from left to right:
CAO Earth Nectar Robusto

J Fuego 777 Zero Belicoso

5 Vegas Series A Alpha

Kristoff Kristania Toro

Cuba Aliados Miami Special Edition Maduro Valentina Reserve

Room 101 Connecticut Churchill

Padilla Connecticut Chruchill

None will be smoked ROTT


----------



## Steve C.

Couldn't pass up a couple of fivers of Undercrown robustos for $20. a 5 from CP's current sale.


Let's see here...........smoke one an buy another ten.....Hmmm, why are my humies exploding?


----------



## drunktoad

Cp is cigarplace.biz? Or another site im not aware of?!?


----------



## Hudabear

Cp I think is referring to either cigar place or cigar page. In this instance I meant cigarplace.biz


----------



## Steve C.

drunktoad said:


> Cp is cigarplace.biz? Or another site im not aware of?!?


I was referring to Cigar Page


----------



## Hudabear

Lol


----------



## selpo

A box of La Imperiosa...

Waiting to see how @curmudgeonista is going to make fun of this photo!


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> A box of La Imperiosa...
> 
> Waiting to see how @*curmudgeonista* is going to make fun of this photo!


Not making fun... just having some!


----------



## Hudabear

Stopped by the B&M to see if the lounge will be more hospitable. It was nicely full and me being only 26 felt out of place sitting in a circle (that's how the couches are set up) with 70+ people that seemed close knit. So I decided against it, but will try again a different time. I bought these two cigars along with the one i smoked and showed in the other thread. 
Undercrown Gran Toro
AF ?????? Not sure which but the band and shape matches that of a Hemingway. Can anybody confirm this and also tell me if I light the foot as is or is it meant to be cut?


----------



## C.Rock

Herrera Esteli Norteno









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call today:


----------



## Champagne InHand

That might be the Hemingway Classic. I know it's not SS or signature. Haven't seen a best seller. I sure the AF fan base will know. 

Cigar Page sent me a USPS. Their customer service people said I bought the last box, which turned out to be damaged so they contacted the manufacturer and got another allotment do I think you will see Enclaves again shortly. Either way I'm happy to get my figurados thus Wednesday. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Champagne InHand said:


> That might be the Hemingway Classic. I know it's not SS or signature. Haven't seen a best seller. I sure the AF fan base will know.
> 
> Cigar Page sent me a USPS. Their customer service people said I bought the last box, which turned out to be damaged so they contacted the manufacturer and got another allotment do I think you will see Enclaves again shortly. Either way I'm happy to get my figurados thus Wednesday.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks for the insight  I narrowed it down to either the classic or signature. And a little more digging told me the classic is 7" and the signature is 6". Mine measures at 6" so looks like it is indeed the signature.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Thanks for the insight  I narrowed it down to either the classic or signature. And a little more digging told me the classic is 7" and the signature is 6". Mine measures at 6" so looks like it is indeed the signature.


Damn. I bought a box of signatures and they have lighter wrappers. Perhaps that Sungrown? My box of signatures are shaded or at least looked that way when I pulled one out about 5 months back.

Either way Signatures are good smokes. Better with time but a very elegant stick. Don't rush the time spent with that cigar. It will pay off nicely.

I love the Undercrown Gran Toro I bought a box of 25 back in December. I should have purchased 2 boxes of them. Enjoy. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Funny you should mention that, for as I was checking out I asked the owner at the B&M how old these sticks were and if I should let them rest and she chuckled and said that they are way ready to go and the AF was especially ready to go. I'm guessing it's been aged properly then, but I'm still planning on letting it sit.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first Signature was from my local B&M. It was terrific. So I ordered the box. I was really disappointed with the ROTT stick. One a month later showed improvement. I haven't opened up the box since because that first B&M signature was so good. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

They could have had it for yeeeeeears though.


----------



## Champagne InHand

And that my friends is why we for a better word, cellar or age, the finest cigars. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## Champagne InHand

My Cigar Page box of AJ Fernandez Enclave Figurados came via UPS yesterday. The great part is the bottom panel stating in big text "Made in Nicaragua." They are in the freezer now, but I could have just set them outside last night. Of course the blowing snow might mean I would lose track of them too easily. 

Glad they are now home. Probably a single purchase at the B&M today as I need a cigar in a bad way. This polar vortex is the pits. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

ZigarrenYCC said:


>


Is that a Diploma or a triple maddie? 
I've got several of the Diplomas, very good smokes. The best Camacho by far, IMO.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Padilla Habano Robustos

I did not realize it when discussing these with @Hudabear on the "smoked" thread, but the Padilla Habano series has been re-introduced (not the Habano Reserve - different cigar). The original run were discontinued in 2011, but they're back now! Hoping they are as good as the originals. I still have a few left from 2009 and it'll be interesting to compare them (after a rest). IMO, these were (are?) better than the Padilla 1932 series that goes for about twice the price.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

AZ330FZL said:


> Mail Call today:


Gurkha Booties!

Once they are acclimated to your preferred RH, start smoking those up. Not a cigar that benefits from resting.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Rondo said:


> ZigarrenYCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Diploma or a triple maddie?
> I've got several of the Diplomas, very good smokes. The best Camacho by far, IMO.
Click to expand...

Triple maduro! Haven't had the chance to smoke one yet. I'll keep an eye out for a Diploma!

Have you had the chance to smoke the Barrel Aged? What did you think of it?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My monthly cigar budget put to good use!

5x Alec Bradley American Sun Grown (belicoso)
5x Undercrown (belicoso)
5x Gran Habano #1 shorties
5x Tatuaje Tattoos (robusto)


----------



## AZ330FZL

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Gurkha Booties!
> 
> Once they are acclimated to your preferred RH, start smoking those up. Not a cigar that benefits from resting.


Thanks for the info, the first few I had out of my last 5 pack were very nice. I wont let them sit around too long. :wink2:


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63490


----------



## pigs in blanket

Alec Bradley 4 pack Toro sampler


----------



## Rondo

Thought I'd give these fishies a try. Hopefully they will be a good addition in the "quickie" section of my stash.

View attachment 63658


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Had to split but I love these smokes too much to care.


----------



## Chris80

Going to try these at night when it's really cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

They're not terrible, Chris. 
I'm not a fan of short filler. 
I used to keep a box of their half coronas in my saddlebags for breaks during rides.

View attachment 63754


----------



## Chris80

I need something for the really cold nights that I can't go to the garage. Amelia suggested Villiger Maduros which I'm going to order since I can't find locally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a box of Crowned Head Headley Grange. With the smallbatch with 20% discount through tonight. Code SBCD. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

In my search for quick 10-20 minute sticks I grabbed these today. HDM petites and AF Exquisito Maduro. Oh yea and that hour and a half stick is a AF King B 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63954


These are almost as strong as an Oliva El Cobre. 
I'm a big fan of these and glad nobody else on Cbid was.

IMO, the devil's site is great for boxes because most of their customer base purchases fivers of average smokes. Lots of boxes close 50% below retail.


----------



## Chris80

I want to put this box in my tupperdor for a while since I have some small singles. Do I remove the cello from the box or leave it on?


----------



## Stonedog

Rondo said:


> View attachment 63954
> 
> 
> These are almost as strong as an Oliva El Cobre.
> I'm a big fan of these and glad nobody else on Cbid was.
> 
> IMO, the devil's site is great for boxes because most of their customer base purchases fivers of average smokes. Lots of boxes close 50% below retail.


Nice pick up. These are one of my top five cigars right now. Very hard to find locally.


----------



## Rondo

Chris, that's not cello. Its petroleum based plastic. I take mine off so I can prop the lid open for a couple weeks in the cooler. Other opinions may vary.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Chris, that's not cello. Its petroleum based plastic. I take mine off so I can prop the lid open for a couple weeks in the cooler. Other opinions may vary.


Thank you!


----------



## UBC03

@Chris80..I talked to my dad about your moles. . He said his neighbor used those spike traps. Had to pay for the other neighbors cat's vet bill. He dug in the hole and got a spike to the neck. They also got a possum, but on the bright side the moles lived happily ever after with the cat outta commission. my dad dumped ammonia down the holes. Said it helped get rid of them.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call...


----------



## kaptain karl

Past month:
5-Ave Maria Knights Templar
5-Brick House Robusto
5-Man O War Toro
12-Man o War Sampler (mow, ruinition, virtue)
5-Monte Media Noche Corona
10-AB Prensado Robusto
10-LADC Mi Amor Reserva Maximo
5- Aging Room F55 Espressivo
5 – Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto 
5 – Cohiba Nicaragua N5x50
5-LADC and San Cristobal Sampler

I guess I got a little excessive


----------



## Hudabear

My first of a few waited shipments came in today. Xikar Defiance the Renegade. 






















As this is my first box purchase, anything I should know about storing it?


----------



## pigs in blanket

2 New World and a Camacho Connecticut recommended by Chris a while back


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> @Chris80..I talked to my dad about your moles. . He said his neighbor used those spike traps. Had to pay for the other neighbors cat's vet bill. He dug in the hole and got a spike to the neck. They also got a possum, but on the bright side the moles lived happily ever after with the cat outta commission. my dad dumped ammonia down the holes. Said it helped get rid of them.


OMG that's crazy! My neighbor has a puppy, maybe spikes are not good. Hmmm


----------



## UBC03

Just thought I'd give u a heads up before you whacked a neighbors cat or puppy and became the scourge of the neighborhood.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Just thought I'd give u a heads up before you whacked a neighbors cat or puppy and became the scourge of the neighborhood.


Thanks I appreciate it!! I don't think that would go over to well.


----------



## Hudabear

But on the flip side you'd be famous hehe


----------



## Chris80




----------



## LFOD

Believe it or not the sonic mole chaser sticks work. I had a bad mole infestation in the yard and I tried the damn mole spike traps but couldn't catch any moles. Switched to the electronic ones and the moles all GTFO. They make solar powered ones now too sop you don't even need to change the batteries.


----------



## KenF13

Liga No. 9


----------



## Rondo

*The sticks. Show the ¥@;~ing sticks!!!*

this isn't japanese pron


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> *The sticks. Show the ¥@;~ing sticks!!!*
> 
> this isn't japanese pron


Who are you yelling at? And what the hell is Japanese pron?


----------



## UBC03

Nevermind I guess it won't let you spell the word I just figured out you meant.


----------



## Champagne InHand

These showed up from Small Batch today. 









Sorry about the lighting. 24 is a strange box count but sounds more logical than 24.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

KenF13 said:


> Liga No. 9


I have heard great things about those. Haven't had the pleasure of enjoying one yet, let me know what you think.

Oh and I think @Rondo wants to see the actual sticks. You are just teasing him with the box and inside cover. :wink2:


----------



## KenF13

AZ330FZL said:


> I have heard great things about those. Haven't had the pleasure of enjoying one yet, let me know what you think.
> 
> Oh and I think @Rondo wants to see the actual sticks. You are just teasing him with the box and inside cover. :wink2:


Great Sticks. I've had a few, really like them. Have been looking to buy a box then got a Presidents' Day sale email, so picked up the box for $247


----------



## KenF13

AZ330FZL said:


> I have heard great things about those. Haven't had the pleasure of enjoying one yet, let me know what you think.
> 
> Oh and I think @Rondo wants to see the actual sticks. You are just teasing him with the box and inside cover. :wink2:


----------



## Hudabear

My Cbid orders came in today. Word to the wise, if you're not sure how much space you have do NOT get a Gordo sampler lol


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just got back from my local B&M, where I had a smoke and treated myself to a high-end, much loved Ashton ESG 22 Year Salute Torpedo. I never buy high-end cigars (this is the most expensive one I've ever bought, in recent memory anyways). After trying one over a year ago, I've been hankering for one, but I could never justify the price. But I'm doing okay on money right now, so I bought one for $19.










As you can see, I also bought two of my favorite Connecticut: Oliva Reserve. Both sticks cost me $8.99 each.

Grand total for all three of these were $37 and change.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Just had my 10 pack special come in: Olivia Master Blends III










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought the Tuscany Humidor last weekend. I just needed a bigger capacity humidor for naked sticks and the cheap glass top wasn't cutting it. This should hold between 90-120. Upgraded the humidifier and had my initials out on it. I know that I'm giving myself more rope to hang by, though this was a planned upgrade and I got it on sale too. The amount if makers that don't use cellophane seems to keep growing so best to have a place to rest them when I don't buy a full box. I'll post a picture when it comes in va FedEx ground. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

Champ, I think you mistyped again.
You meant your needs are to hold between 900-1200, right Brother?:grin2:


----------



## Chris80

He just needs to build a separate structure for wine and cigars. Ya know, the type that heated and ac'd for when we all come to visit.


----------



## Franchise

Picked up some smaller smokes from Atlantic


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Champ, I think you mistyped again.
> 
> You meant your needs are to hold between 900-1200, right Brother?:grin2:


Well Ron, it was you post that got me to peek at the discount code thread just about 20 minutes ago. Of course I held firm with famous but had to check CP.

Now I have 10 more Padron 1964 Annie Maduro Torpedoes headed my way. The exact kind of purchase I needed that larger box for. 
Padron and Illusione will be the death for me. At least Habano and Kristoff have good boxes, though Kristoff boxes are overly large.

I kind of like the baked cigars to compare with my cello wrapped and box stored. Of course this is all in the name of science.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> He just needs to build a separate structure for wine and cigars. Ya know, the type that heated and ac'd for when we all come to visit.


That sounds like a plan! I'll pick you up on the way and we'll meet Ron there. :grin2:


----------



## AZ330FZL

Latest order just arrived:

Olivia Connecticut Reserve Robusto

And

Sosa Third Harvest Piramide










AZ330FZL


----------



## Franchise

Sosa 3rd harvest are a good smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm a sucker for pyramid and other pointed styles. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail call today:

Looking forward to trying some of these....










AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

These showed up fast. Padron sale on Cigar Page









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> These showed up fast. Padron sale on Cigar Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That was quick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Some sticks my neighbor just hooked me up with 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 65242


----------



## pigs in blanket

Arturo Fuente Magnum 52 and a Queen B

I should really inspect the cigars before buying. I noticed the Queen B wrapper is cracked on the cap


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

5 Oliva Connecticut Reserves, 10 Joya de Nicragua Antanos. All robustos.

Sorry no pic, I stashed them in the humi immediately without thinking about it.


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 65242


Hummmmm did you place that box in front of a mirror for a double effect :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigar Page had sampler packs running today. I bought the Oliva Master blends with a cutter. >$27 shipped to the door. They had some good deals. I hadn't tried any of the master blends so this was ideal. End of the month, fiscally and finally. March will be a long month. Oldest daughter and family visiting with the 2 grandsons and wife's birthday. Ouch. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

I just received FFOX Opus ForbiddenX 6 cigars and humidor combo that I ordered on cigar.com. Unfortunately package was missing a DVD that should have been included. So I called customer service. instead of getting an apology or explanation I received rode and dismissive attitude. Then I heard comments in vain "but you did receive cigars...". That made me even more frustrated, so I requested a return label. Am I overreacting? On one side I want to keep it because it is a nice addition to my AF collection, but on another I want to return so I don't give them my business. At this point it's not about the damn DVD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Turkmen said:


> Am I overreacting?


Absolutely not.
You're entitled to what you ordered along with professionalism.

I'm cool headed and always polite with service people and expect the same. When I hear in their voice disappointment that they have to actually do their job, I kindly ask to speak to a supervisor. Not to complain, but to get the job done.


----------



## Turkmen

Rondo said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> You're entitled to what you ordered along with professionalism.
> 
> I'm cool headed and always polite with service people and expect the same. When I hear in their voice disappointment that they have to actually do their job, I kindly ask to speak to a supervisor. Not to complain, but to get the job done.


Well said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Truth of the matter is, to them it's just a job, to us, it's our lifestyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Truth of the matter is, to them it's just a job, to us, it's our lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lately I've been buying only from smallbatchcigar.com. Hands down best customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB6255

I just received 5'ers of La Aroma Coronas, Padron 4000 natural and 4000 Maduro. I plan on giving them a couple weeks in the winador before having one


----------



## SP251

Just got a 5'er of AF Double Chateau Sun Grown's, My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo's, and should have the Perdomo Champagne Sun Growns coming tomorrow. I think I'm successfully blowing my March budget before it starts.


----------



## Chris80

This came with a humidor bag, how do I store it? I doubt I would ever use it. It came free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Turkmen said:


> I just received FFOX Opus ForbiddenX 6 cigars and humidor combo that I ordered on cigar.com. Unfortunately package was missing a DVD that should have been included. So I called customer service. instead of getting an apology or explanation I received rode and dismissive attitude. Then I heard comments in vain "but you did receive cigars...". That made me even more frustrated, so I requested a return label. Am I overreacting? On one side I want to keep it because it is a nice addition to my AF collection, but on another I want to return so I don't give them my business. At this point it's not about the damn DVD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have received a call from customer service (I guess a manager) and I happy to say that the issue is resolved.

I guess my OpusX collection has new additions 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradley

Just got five pack of Tatuaje Havana VI with freefall for $19.96 now if I only hadn't already used my free shipping would be even.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Latest pickup, pretty excited for these:










AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Latest pickup, pretty excited for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


There are some mighty fine cigars in that bundle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Chris80 said:


> There are some mighty fine cigars in that bundle!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was a Cigar.com pick 10, but they had 20% off all purchases so I had to pull the trigger. And I have seen so many Filthy Hooligans lately I needed a couple. Can't wait to try them.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Thanks! It was a Cigar.com pick 10, but they had 20% off all purchases so I had to pull the trigger. And I have seen so many Filthy Hooligans lately I needed a couple. Can't wait to try them.
> 
> AZ330FZL


I don't blame you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

AZ330FZL said:


> Latest pickup, pretty excited for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


San Cristobal is probably one of the most delicious cigars I recently had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> San Cristobal is probably one of the most delicious cigars I recently had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let that Ava Marie rest for a while. Absolutely fantastic stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> Lately I've been buying only from smallbatchcigar.com. Hands down best customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This and Cigar Page. When I inquired about a late delivery, they very every bit as professional as I expect anybody that I drop my dollars at, in buying a product that usually has many different choice in retailers and a various price points.

I just got a notice from Thompson, whom I have purchased fell in months, not because if any wrong doing, that offered a personal tobacconist service, which includes some private client pricing. While many people might be wary of this, I am very used to something like this as I bought most of my wines through a big shop locally and because of personal relationships within the store or through HJ Buckley out if Oakland, because they offered my a private wine sales person, who was pretty much available to me as needed. He always keeps in touch, notifies me of great product coming in as well as private client pricing which is just a bit lower than list but about what you would expect during a very good sale. I also get spreadsheets if quarterly inventory reduction and each item will list if there is any additional private client pricing, which there often is not, but it's the service that counts. He makes sure the warehouse stores my wines properly and ships when I am ready through their reasonable FedEx Economy Air service. I have probably 20+X more wines than cigars and I actively follow the weekly auctions around the globe. That is a live but also a bit if investment and I try to be as responsible as possible regarding it. I use cellar tracking software. I wish there was something similar for cigars as its comprehensive and just good business. I do pay for the software every year and I insure my wine. While I don't get do that with cigars, I can't rule that out for the future. I do have a good inventory and don't want it ruined.

Again, I just will not be a patron to those who don't understand that customers are the only reason they are still in business. With Buckley I can refer friend to my wine guy. It's not something just there for all and if somebody wants that I do send them to the right place. It keeps their business gong and customers satisfied when dealing with somebody you know whenever there is an issue. Props to Thompson for even having this. Andrew at Smallbatch is very approachable and acts similarly. So currently Cigar Page and SmallBatch get a lot of my business. It's a customer oriented business. I try to make sure it stays that way by diverting my small purchasing power that direction but also through referring people to others that will treat them right.

I've done that when referring to crossing over to the dark side as well.

I would be shocked if you kept the box of Opus premiums after such an episode. I might call once more and ask to speak to whomever is the manager or director of customer service. I would hang out the employee unless you feel it necessary but I would make them aware of it. I would also mention that you are an active forum member on cigar discussion boards as well.

On the cellar tracker forum we do discuss retailers. We have had a five forum participation but not just dogpile on a bad situation. There are retailers that were actively ding a Ponzi type way of keeping the company afloat. Most of us were aware of it and when they were shed for breach of contract and the subsequent investigations and charges/ bankruptcy proceeding, most of us had stopped doing business and few had lost a ton. On other sites there were loads that list a lot. It's good that we keep the better retailers in business. Not so they can up charge us, but make our buying experiences better and keep us as loyal customers. It's the whole point of retail. As consumers we need to be actively aware of this.

Okay, off the soap box for now but consider why we buy from where we do?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Champagne InHand said:


> I would be shocked if you kept the box of Opus premiums after such an episode.


As much as I wanted to keep them, I was very determined to send them back until I received a phone call from a customer service ( I think a manager ). I was offered $20 gift card and they noted that the product was false advertised.

Anyhow, would I order anything from them again? Probably not, specially if smallbatchcigar.com has what I want. What I noticed lately, I don't even check other site's prices when I shop at smallbatchcigar. I have absolute confidence that they have a best deal for me. In addition Andrew throws in a surprise stick on occasion. It could be a $5 stick, but it feels very good to get a free bonus.

Bottom line is that this is a competitive market, and competition creates better choices for consumers. It is much harder to earn customers trust and so easy to loose it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

I might have to hide my bank statement for the last month from my wife....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> I might have to hide my bank statement for the last month from my wife....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd forget hiding it and just lose it all together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> I might have to hide my bank statement for the last month from my wife....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so already at that point but she doesn't ask either. Same with the wine. Of course I buy very little wine these days. Replace what I drink with an equal or better bottle. Waiting for my Gran Crus to mature. A totally different way of building up the stockpile. With wine it was a wide variety of blue chip producers. With cigars it's all about just the sticks I love best. Of course to drink your cellar without sharing routinely would be almost selfish. I don't see it that way with cigars. I'm happy to smoke with friends and BOTL. I know the BOTL will have their favorites on hand most times. Non cigar friends get the stuff that I have bought that doesn't really stick, like some alternatives or other sticks I bought under that $3 per mark.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> I'd forget hiding it and just lose it all together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Champagne InHand said:


> I am so already at that point but she doesn't ask either. Same with the wine. Of course I buy very little wine these days. Replace what I drink with an equal or better bottle. Waiting for my Gran Crus to mature. A totally different way of building up the stockpile. With wine it was a wide variety of blue chip producers. With cigars it's all about just the sticks I love best. Of course to drink your cellar without sharing routinely would be almost selfish. I don't see it that way with cigars. I'm happy to smoke with friends and BOTL. I know the BOTL will have their favorites on hand most times. Non cigar friends get the stuff that I have bought that doesn't really stick, like some alternatives or other sticks I bought under that $3 per mark.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Believe it or not, this is my first 25 cigar box purchase. I usually like to buy sampler boxes and try different smokes. Fancier sticks I try to buy and associate with a special occasion. And now with restrictions that were emposed by my daughter I think I have more than I can smoke for the next year. Not sure if it will stop me from buying more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Don't even give it a second thought, Brother Turk.
We all will encourage you to buy more.
None if us want to lose our enabler card.


----------



## Turkmen

Rondo said:


> Don't even give it a second thought, Brother Turk.
> 
> We all will encourage you to buy more.
> 
> None if us want to lose our enabler card.


Appreciate the encouragement. I guess I need a bigger humidor...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Appreciate the encouragement. I guess I need a bigger humidor...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We ALL need a bigger humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> We ALL need a bigger humidor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha. I think it's always an accurate statement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

These came super fast from CP. a ton of beautiful woodwork and printing all for just 4 cigars. I felt guilty tossing the wood buy room in the moist air is limited. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Thanks to @Chris80 for suggestion.










I hear that this stick needs some rest time before smoking. Not sure that I can resist from lighting one up after work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I went on SBC last night and bought a fiver of the Freyja Valhalla, put together by Emma Viktorsson. B these sticks also need a good amount of rest for the flavors to come together rather than just mix haphazardly with one another. Fun reading up on them.


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Thanks to @Chris80 for suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that this stick needs some rest time before smoking. Not sure that I can resist from lighting one up after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had one ROTT. But they are delicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I tried one ROTT. Loads of burn issues. Similar to the Aging Room Quattro F55s. Give them a month or two then give one a try. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I took advantage of the 20% off on Illusione at SBC. I got a 5er of MJ12 and a 5er of Epernay La Ferme. I should have bought another 5er of Epernay. I do so love that line. 

I decided to go back and grab a few more Illusione sticks, plus another entry into the drawing. 
I bought 10 more cg:4 White Horse. This time with the natural wrappers. I also grabbed a 5er of the Epernay Le Grande. I have Jdom58's box on the way, so I might just make a box for Illusione cigars (yes, I like them that much) and keep the other box for Padron and other naked sticks. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## php007

A few Davidoffs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Cigar monster had MF Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo for $42 per 5er this morning. I had to snag that deal.


----------



## Chris80

Picked these up today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

I recently picked up 


10 Ave Maria Argentum's 


and a few more New World's


----------



## Champagne InHand

Franchise said:


> I recently picked up
> 
> 10 Ave Maria Argentum's
> 
> and a few more New World's


I love the Ave Maria's I have had. I was told to buy the Knights Templar vitola, so I did and haven't been disappointed yet. A solid box purchase.

I bought a 50 count brick of villager Natural wrapper. Nice 20 minute smoke while walking the dog. 50 for the price of 5 Illusione. Nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

The second part of the SBC sale rolled in. Illusione Le Grande and Illusiione cg:4 White Hotse natural.







. 
Plus I won a T-Shirt from Ashton in the process. San Cristobal in Caribbean Blue. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

These showed up when I was out of town, now time for some rest.









AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

My first MFs. Can't wait to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Just gorgeous.


Tell me what you think of these when you smoke that. I love them but if I had to choose, which I have, I take the 1964 Annie torpedo as I can get them for under $12 and the Anniversary Padron torpedoes are my favorite cigar by far. Yes even better than they Habanos. I have about 20 of the 1964 Annie but always buy more when seeing them sale at Cigar Page. They cost about $24 at my B&M. The 1926 cost over $30 easily. Not to many cigars that I really enjoy because of cost when it gets down to $20 bills.

There are so many great cigars you can find well under $15 from online retailers with coupon codes.

Regardless, congratulations on the nice pick up. Smoke it at the best possible time.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Champagne InHand said:


> Tell me what you think of these when you smoke that. I love them but if I had to choose, which I have, I take the 1964 Annie torpedo as I can get them for under $12 and the Anniversary Padron torpedoes are my favorite cigar by far. Yes even better than they Habanos. I have about 20 of the 1964 Annie but always buy more when seeing them sale at Cigar Page. They cost about $24 at my B&M. The 1926 cost over $30 easily. Not to many cigars that I really enjoy because of cost when it gets down to $20 bills.
> 
> There are so many great cigars you can find well under $15 from online retailers with coupon codes.
> 
> Regardless, congratulations on the nice pick up. Smoke it at the best possible time.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Will do! Going to save them for a perfect, sunny day. 1964 torpedos are very nice smokes!

The good thing is that it was given to me as a gift. It's hard for Canadians because a stick like the 1964 Aniversario Maduro Exclusivo will run you about $30-35. Can't buy anything online as well. Up here, buying something for $30 and up is pretty normal.

I'm going down to Kalispell in May, does anyone know of decent cigar shops to visit?


----------



## NormH3

Lessee...went on a bit of a spree the other day.

Casa de Garcia Red bundle
Casa de Garcia Maduro bundle
Punch Rothschild 2- 5ers
AJF New World Robusto 5er
La Perla Habana 1515 Robusto 5er
Nica Libre Robusto 2- 5ers
Gran Habano VL maduro Robusto 2- 5ers

Also purchasing some from a member here on the WTS page.

I should be good for a while.


----------



## Chewbacca

You see, in this world there's two kinds of people, my friend: Those with loaded guns who smoke Toscanos, and those who dig. You dig.


----------



## Scap

Illusione ECCJ and Crowned Heads Paniolo Especial 2015.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Let me know how you like the eccj. I have been tempted by them but pricy when so many other Illusione to try. They are on my list though.


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Let me know how you like the eccj. I have been tempted by them but pricy when so many other Illusione to try. They are on my list though.


You bet! Was planning one for tonight, but looks like it'll be tomorrow night, now.


----------



## Franchise

Champagne InHand said:


> I love the Ave Maria's I have had. I was told to buy the Knights Templar vitola, so I did and haven't been disappointed yet. A solid box purchase.
> 
> I bought a 50 count brick of villager Natural wrapper. Nice 20 minute smoke while walking the dog. 50 for the price of 5 Illusione. Nice.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I struggled to smoke through 10 of the original Ave Maria's but when I saw these debut I was really torn because on the plus side they are made by AJ & have a broadleaf wrapper but my displeasure on the originals made me doubt it but I pulled the trigger anyways. I smoked 1 right off of the truck and enjoyed it. I froze 7 and then moved them into my wineador and I'll let them rest for a year the other 2 will get smoked in a month or 2 after resting in my desktop huni.


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Let me know how you like the eccj. I have been tempted by them but pricy when so many other Illusione to try. They are on my list though.


Just had the first ash fall off.
OMG, this stick is awesome.

Butter, chocolate, toasted nuts...I mean I can actually taste these flavors in this one. A bit of floral sweetness on the retro just now.

Very cool smoke, and lots of it.

First third is mild, but in no way disappointing.

Here's to hoping it gets bolder and spicier as I get further into it!


----------



## NormH3

NormH3 said:


> Lessee...went on a bit of a spree the other day.
> 
> Casa de Garcia Red bundle
> Casa de Garcia Maduro bundle
> Punch Rothschild 2- 5ers
> AJF New World Robusto 5er
> La Perla Habana 1515 Robusto 5er
> Nica Libre Robusto 2- 5ers
> Gran Habano VL maduro Robusto 2- 5ers
> 
> Also purchasing some from a member here on the WTS page.
> 
> I should be good for a while.


Both shipments arrived yesterday (two different vendors). Holy Moly, I'm going to need another tuperdor when the other's arrive. I may actually place another commercial order this week.


----------



## krnhecty

tatuaje conoju '09... been waiting forever to try this stick


----------



## Scap

krnhecty said:


> tatuaje conoju '09... been waiting forever to try this stick


My mind always reads conoju as conejo.

*Conejo is rabbit in Spanish.


----------



## GrouchoM

C&C Rollback Maduro Toro


----------



## UBC03

My order from Bobalu came in today. .the pipes came Monday. Finished the cleaning and polishing today.


----------



## Turkmen

Lost & Found Iconoclast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> Lost & Found Iconoclast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking sticks


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> Good looking sticks


I have no idea who made them, where they from, nor what's in them. I'm still trying to figure out why I bought them. Must be the packaging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Picked these up yesterday while out in Aggieland.

Pair of Illusione Fume d'Amour
Pair of Ezra Zion All my Exes


----------



## selpo

Scap said:


> Picked these up yesterday while out in Aggieland.
> 
> Pair of Illusione Fume d'Amour
> Pair of Ezra Zion All my Exes


You must have gone to Cavalier- good folks and good selection.


----------



## Scap

selpo said:


> You must have gone to Cavalier- good folks and good selection.


I've been twice now. Definitely impressed with the selection.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail call for me today.










Looking forward to trying these out.

AZ330FZL


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> Picked these up yesterday while out in Aggieland.
> 
> Pair of Illusione Fume d'Amour
> Pair of Ezra Zion All my Exes


College Station? Very kewl that they named a cigar after a King George song.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> College Station? Very kewl that they named a cigar after a King George song.


Yes sir, I have a few accounts out that way, so I'm trying to make a habit of swinging by to visit Cavalier before I head back to Houston.

They have some hard to find items that the college kids overlook.


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> Yes sir, I have a few accounts out that way, so I'm trying to make a habit of swinging by to visit Cavalier before I head back to Houston.
> 
> They have some hard to find items that the college kids overlook.


I learned my Texas geography when I worked for Texas Instruments years ago. At the time, they manufactured business computers and I was employed by the field service division between 1977 and 1992. Then they sold our group to HP. I always enjoyed going to Austin for training. I then worked for HP and they had a training center in Dallas. Only went to Houston once and stayed at some famous golf club...begins with "W" for an awards weekend. Didn't get to play the course though.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> I learned my Texas geography when I worked for Texas Instruments years ago. At the time, they manufactured business computers and I was employed by the field service division between 1977 and 1992. Then they sold our group to HP. I always enjoyed going to Austin for training. I then worked for HP and they had a training center in Dallas. Only went to Houston once and stayed at some famous golf club...begins with "W" for an awards weekend. Didn't get to play the course though.


Been here all my life, but don't play golf, so I could likely only answer the name of that club house if it was multiple choice.


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> Been here all my life, but don't play golf, so I could likely only answer the name of that club house if it was multiple choice.


Had to look it up called "The Woodlands". I guess we need to turn this thread back to it's originally scheduled program. :grin2:


----------



## selpo

Yes sir, I have a few accounts out that way, so I'm trying to make a habit of swinging by to visit Cavalier before I head back to Houston.

They have some hard to find items that the college kids overlook. 


...Especially Crowned Heads! They have Don Reynaldo, Tennessee Waltz and Las Mareas in stock.


----------



## Scap

selpo said:


> ...Especially Crowned Heads! They have Don Reynaldo, Tennessee Waltz and Las Mareas in stock.


He had a box of Crowned Heads Panioli Especial 2015's week before last.


----------



## selpo

Yup, he has a few boxes of those and always lets customers know he will let them have one or two because they are special:-D


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just had a big haul tonight!










From L to R: Illusione Fume D'Amour ($9.99), Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff ($8.69), Fuente Hemingway Perfecto ($9.99), Casa Magna Colorado Robusto(?) ($7.29), H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon ($7.69), Perdomo Champagne Robusto ($7.29), and the final one is an Ashton Classic Robusto ($9.29).

All total was $60.23. And I also bought a Fuente Short Story at a separate lounge, which I smoked there, for $9.00.

Not a bad haul, if I should say so myself. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Jade Falcon said:


> Just had a big haul tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: Illusione Fume D'Amour ($9.99), Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff ($8.69), Fuente Hemingway Perfecto ($9.99), Casa Magna Colorado Robusto(?) ($7.29), H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon ($7.69), Perdomo Champagne Robusto ($7.29), and the final one is an Ashton Classic Robusto ($9.29).
> 
> All total was $60.23. And I also bought a Fuente Short Story at a separate lounge, which I smoked there, for $9.00.
> 
> Not a bad haul, if I should say so myself. :vs_cool:


Nice haul!

Those Short Stories sure have gotten pricey.


----------



## Old530

Just received a new shipment of Under Crown Madura 25ct box, Padron 4ct 1964 sampler, 5ct Padron 7000 Maduro, 5ct Nat Sherman Metropolitan Explorer Maduro and 5ct Asylum 13 Ogre 8x80.


----------



## JDom58

These arrived in the mail today at the office :grin2:


----------



## kaptain karl

Boxes of Tatauje Verocu #4, My Father #3, Man o War Ruination, 5 LP9's, 5ers of La Historia EP Carillo, Tatauje Havana VI, Diesel Rage, Diesel Wicked.

Cbid got to me again!


----------



## JDom58

kaptain karl said:


> Boxes of Tatauje Verocu #4, My Father #3, Man o War Ruination, 5 LP9's, 5ers of La Historia EP Carillo, Tatauje Havana VI, Diesel Rage, Diesel Wicked.
> 
> Cbid got to me again!


Nice little haul there Kaptain :vs_cool:


----------



## Hudabear

I'm enjoying seeing everybody's purchases. I'm stuck smoking my inventory now until I can lock down employment that would give me a budget to continue buying.


----------



## Chris80

Just grabbed these. Been seeing all these Monte Whites. I gotta try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> I'm enjoying seeing everybody's purchases. I'm stuck smoking my inventory now until I can lock down employment that would give me a budget to continue buying.


It's good to have an inventory to fall back on! It could be a lot worse. Good luck on finding gainful employment....


----------



## Franchise

Picked up another box of New Worlds in Toro


----------



## Old530

More than spent my budget for the month!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call arrived today been looking forward to this one...









AZ330FZL


----------



## selpo

Just got some HE Norteno myself- can't wait to taste them. 

Love those T52 as well as the No.9- Enjoy


----------



## Rondo

Give those Norteños time Brothers. I recommend six months minimum. YRMV


----------



## AZ330FZL

Order today from Famous. They even sent along a Brick House bodyguard.









AZ330FZL


----------



## UBC03

The UnderCrowns are awesome. I've found the muwats are ALOT better with a couple years on them.


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> The UnderCrowns are awesome. I've found the muwats are ALOT better with a couple years on them.


I love the Undercrown, still need to try the Shade, but now I can. I'll do what I can to hide the MUWAT away and avoid them till they have some solid time on them, thanks.

Drew Estate has quickly become my favorite cigar maker.


----------



## UBC03

The shades are as good if not better. .my top 2 smokes for the price.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> The shades are as good if not better. .my top 2 smokes for the price.


I really love the shade. Reminds me of a cheaper Monte white. Definitely the same chewy smoke profile.


----------



## Scap




----------



## Franchise

The Katman reviewed these positively so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Rondo

Franchise said:


> The Katman reviewed these positively so I pulled the trigger.


Katman labels everything a flavor bomb.
He thinks he can taste the flavors of a stick by looking at a pic in a magazine. I think he sniffed model airplane glue as a teen. 
I'd like to see how he'd do with some blind sampling.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Katman labels everything a flavor bomb.
> 
> He thinks he can taste the flavors of a stick by looking at a pic in a magazine. I think he sniffed model airplane glue as a teen.
> 
> I'd like to see how he'd do with some blind sampling.


I can't take anything the guy reviews too seriously. Dude takes himself way too seriously.


----------



## Franchise

Rondo said:


> Katman labels everything a flavor bomb.
> He thinks he can taste the flavors of a stick by looking at a pic in a magazine. I think he sniffed model airplane glue as a teen.
> I'd like to see how he'd do with some blind sampling.


If the Katman likes it I usually like it and I've had a few I like that he doesn't (Illusione r for example). I have found his reviews to be very helpful in my experience. Through reading his reviews I've avoided some of the high dollar dog rockets and I appreciate that.


----------



## UBC03

Franchise said:


> If the Katman likes it I usually like it and I've had a few I like that he doesn't (Illusione r for example). I have found his reviews to be very helpful in my experience. Through reading his reviews I've avoided some of the high dollar dog rockets and I appreciate that.


How do you know they were dog rockets if you avoided them? I've personally never seen any of his reviews, but I take all reviewers with a grain of salt. If someone loves a cigar I'll try it, if someone hates a stick,I'll still try it. Tastes are individual. Why would I let someone else tell me what's good enough to smoke.


----------



## Franchise

UBC03 said:


> How do you know they were dog rockets if you avoided them? I've personally never seen any of his reviews, but I take all reviewers with a grain of salt. If someone loves a cigar I'll try it, if someone hates a stick,I'll still try it. Tastes are individual. Why would I let someone else tell me what's good enough to smoke.


You are right maybe they aren't dog rockets but I'm fine not knowing.

I like a hand full of cigars and he happens to like most of them as well so based off of that I tend to select cigars that he likes if they seem like a good fit for me.

Am I going to smoke a bespoke cotton tail that he rated a perfect 100? not a chance, because I'm not interested in spending $16.00 for a cigar. Do I want to smoke a Lost & Found cigar had he probably hated? no thanks.

Am I enjoying all of the New Worlds, 601 blue's and Cromagnon's that he enjoyed? I sure have.

Do I enjoy the Illusione r even though he didn't? I sure do.


----------



## UBC03

I understand not blowing top $ on a stick just because of a review. If you trust the guy and share his tastes then by all means, it's your money. .I like to lurk around here and wait for a general consensus. . I mean there's people that take CA's list as gospel,and run out to buy everyone on the list. That I dont get. .but again it's not my money. .


----------



## Champagne InHand

I seem to have loved every Illusione I have tried. I have sought out many different lines from this maker and still have yet to be disappointed. I can't say that about Fuente or Padron, although I love most of their sticks. Either way Katman probably hates half the Illusione cigars he rates. He says they are more hit or miss. I couldn't disagree with a blanket statement more than this, which is why I don't bother to tame any of his reviews seriously. It's clear our palates are very different,, which us fine and expected. But the guy is a blowhard on top of that. 

I just don't like people that love to blog, rate (usually free) cigars online IR on video. Having been very into wine and having a large cellar I understand that most folks like me have thought of or tried blogging, but in the end, you have to really be impressed with yourself, or have nothing better to do than think of yourself as a cigar expert. 

Again this is just my take. I read plenty of reviews from all over, this guy just bugs me. Like certain wine critics, mostly guys that had father's pioneer and work hard to build a menace than their kid comes in with a silver spoon planted firmly up his a$$, then goes on to inherit said business, but has no real business writing or rating any given wine. The person I am speaking of is the son of Michael Broadbent. A wine auction pioneer that has tasted everything. He is credible. His son is a...what rhymes with douche?

Okay. Maybe a bit harsh on Katman, but still. Birds of a feather. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

That and I bought 2 5ers of Fuente Maduro Chateau. Solid reliable cigars. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well it wasn't a purchase, but a contest win from a local B&M. They had a Crowned Heads event on Sunday. Ambassador Fine Cigars in Peoria AZ.



















Looking forward to trying some of these out.


----------



## UBC03

Awesome. ..hell, a win is way better than a purchase.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Just arrived in the mail today, Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill tubos

The only downside is the tube on one arrived cracked with glass shards on the cigar... It appears to be fine but should I call he retailer and ask them to ship a single tubo out, refund the cost of 1 or just open it and dust it off? I really don't want to have to ship the entire box back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

Rondo said:


> Katman labels everything a flavor bomb.
> He thinks he can taste the flavors of a stick by looking at a pic in a magazine. I think he sniffed model airplane glue as a teen.
> I'd like to see how he'd do with some blind sampling.


This passage from Katman tells everything about him anyone needs to know:

"_I shouldn't read the cigar forums. But someone invariably provides a link to my site and it shows up on the dashboard of my blog. I follow the trail and sure enough&#8230;.they are making fun of me. Flavor Bomb Katman. I know, I know&#8230;if I dish it, I should be able to take it. But it's more than that. I cannot help it if my palate is better than most. The brain surgeons declare that they can't taste what I taste. Is that my fault? And then I went on to read a diatribe about a certain Big Guy reviewer that was downright nasty. Pages and pages of dissing the poor guy. Sure, I make fun of other reviewers but I don't think I'm mean. This is why I no longer belong to cigar forums. Too much mean spirit going on. And the know-it-alls drive me crazy._"

The "know-it-alls" drive *him* crazy?

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Just arrived in the mail today, Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill tubos
> 
> The only downside is the tube on one arrived cracked with glass shards on the cigar... It appears to be fine but should I call he retailer and ask them to ship a single tubo out, refund the cost of 1 or just open it and dust it off? I really don't want to have to ship the entire box back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would send the picture to where you purchased from and give them the chance to make it right. I'm suspecting they will be happy to take care of it. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## talisker10

My latest purchase


----------



## Drummerguy1584

AZ330FZL said:


> I would send the picture to where you purchased from and give them the chance to make it right. I'm suspecting they will be happy to take care of it. Let us know the outcome.


Outcome was a $10 credit to my account to use on any future purchase. Works for me, I'll just take the stick out of the cracked tube and let the others age in he tubes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho Liberty 2015 for my birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

lukesparksoff said:


> Camacho Liberty 2015 for my birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> That and I bought 2 5ers of Fuente Maduro Chateau. Solid reliable cigars.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


The Sungrown's are excellent....


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> The Sungrown's are excellent....


I've had my share of Sungrown from Fuente but I really like their Maduro and other natural wrappers better. This Hemingway signature us just one example. I was so tempted to by a box of SS, but fortunately I didn't as an unexpected expense came up drawing all funds.


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I've had my share of Sungrown from Fuente but I really like their Maduro and other natural wrappers better. This Hemingway signature us just one example. I was so tempted to by a box of SS, but fortunately I didn't as an unexpected expense came up drawing all funds.


Got'cha'. The SS Maddy's are excellent also. Still love the Sungrown wrapper on the Double Chateau best if you don't include the 46 Anejo....


----------



## lukesparksoff

Dentedcan said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thankyou


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be over shortly to help you with those. Dang that's a beautiful haul!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Picked up this box off the special JR Cigar ran earlier this week. 









Someone decided he liked them too:










AZ330FZL


----------



## Rondo

Kitty's got game. 
That pic deserves its own caption thread.


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Friday at Famous. Had the Opus X Oro Oscuro line available - darker wrapper than the standard Opus X Rosado wrapper.

Couldn't resist picking up the catch limit of two PerfecXion Xs. The gold band on the foot is the giveaway.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Not technically a purchase since they were free, but I guess it still counts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Not technically a purchase since they were free, but I guess it still counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my book it makes it better than a purchase..


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Not technically a purchase since they were free, but I guess it still counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's free it's for me!!!


----------



## azmadurolover

hello board, noob here.............thought id answer and get the ball rolling.....Arturo fuente anejo, Sancho panza double maduro, and pardon 1926 80 years.........I smoke the panzas reg, the anejo is a fav, but only every couple months, and haven't tried the pardon yet, but am salivating thinking about it.................the maduro version sure looks tasty.............I wanna eat it like a candy bar..........


----------



## azmadurolover

*la flor dominica chisel maduro........*

just pulled the trigger after reading the reviews on the forum and seeing the wrapper, SOLD!


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## Champagne InHand

Cain 654T habano wrapper box. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## rockethead26

Just arrived today. I forgot I ordered these back in February. Don't know if I'm going to like them as I wasn't impressed with the Red Dot Cohibas I had smoked before.

I figured what the heck! Some folks really like these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

rockethead26 said:


> Just arrived today. I forgot I ordered these back in February. Don't know if I'm going to like them as I wasn't impressed with the Red Dot Cohibas I had smoked before.
> 
> I figured what the heck! Some folks really like these.


Age those for a year then decide. I'm not a huge fan of Cohiba red dot but have a black tubo resting up.


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Age those for a year then decide. I'm not a huge fan of Cohiba red dot but have a black tubo resting up.


Sounds like a plan. Patience pays.

Thanks!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Small Mail Call today....










AZ330FZL


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 70730


----------



## AZ330FZL

Rondo said:


> View attachment 70730


Those look beautiful Rondo. Gonna have to try one some day.


----------



## selpo

Thanks to @Rondo, I have a 10 pack on the way from Cbid


----------



## Champagne InHand

AZ330FZL said:


> Those look beautiful Rondo. Gonna have to try one some day.


They are pretty fantastic. Such nice dark floral notes with everything else mixed in nicely.


----------



## azmadurolover

my father le bijou 1922 toros........


----------



## AZ330FZL

azmadurolover said:


> my father le bijou 1922 toros........


Yet another that I still haven't tried. Gotta get obey of those soon. Enjoy brother!


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2 box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Stopped at the B&M on my mission impossible to find a nice pair of shoes. Picked up one of each;
Perdomo lot 23 robusto
MUWAT 6x60
Undercrown gordito
Opus X perfecxion X
I was about to check out without the last one and I saw it on the counter in a box with random sticks. The manager said when the boxes only have one left he puts it on the counter to sell. But I paid online price for it so I hope it hasn't been on the counter for too long.


----------



## Turkmen

OpusX Reserva d'Chateau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 71345


----------



## BMWBen

5er of brick house Maduro's to rest in the humi for a month or 2


----------



## Champagne InHand

A couple if 5ers of La Palina from SBC. Couldn't resist the 30% and figured they needed clearing out. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Bird-Dog

Stopped by the new JR Cigar store in Mooresville, NC on my way up to visit my daughter at school in Winston-Salem. Picked up a few singles on a _buy-5-get-1-free_ deal:

Warped La Hacienda Superiores
Warped La Colmena Amado No. 44
Crowned Heads Las Calveras EL 2015 Robusto
Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gordo
Illusione Rothchilde
L'Atelier MAD44









Sorry for the bad pic. Should have snapped some at the shop too, though they wouldn't be any better.

Anyway, the new store is fantastic! Great selection, as always, though not nearly the quantity of inventory they used to keep at the Statesville store. And, BTW, they are out of the superstore/liquidation/everything-under-the-sun biz. Strictly cigars now.

Mooresville JR features great lounge areas, including requisite leather sofas and such, a large patio lounge, a bar, work stations, and very upscale decorating. Really a 180 degree departure from the "bargainland" feel of the old superstore. Definitely worth an extended pit-stop if you're passing that way on I-77.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Stopped by the new JR Cigar store in Mooresville, NC on my way up to visit my daughter at school in Winston-Salem. Picked up a few singles on a _buy-5-get-1-free_ deal:
> 
> Warped La Hacienda Superiores
> Warped La Colmena Amado No. 44
> Crowned Heads Las Calveras EL 2015 Robusto
> Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gordo
> Illusione Rothchilde
> L'Atelier MAD44
> 
> View attachment 71674
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic. Should have snapped some at the shop too, though they wouldn't be any better.
> 
> Anyway, the new store is fantastic! Great selection, as always, though not nearly the quantity of inventory they used to keep at the Statesville store. And, BTW, they are out of the superstore/liquidation/everything-under-the-sun biz. Strictly cigars now.
> 
> Mooresville JR features great lounge areas, including requisite leather sofas and such, a large patio lounge, a bar, work stations, and very upscale decorating. Really a 180 degree departure from the "bargainland" feel of the old superstore. Definitely worth an extended pit-stop if you're passing that way on I-77.


Hope your visit goes well . Good thing you bought those sticks on the way there. If your kids anything like mine you won't have any $to buy em on the way home. .and remember the college girls are literally young enough to be your daughter, so stop staring .


----------



## Champagne InHand

My La Palina sticks showed. Thin Maduro. Now to put them to sleep









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## azmadurolover

don't know if this counts, but on thurs I was gifted this box of pardon 1926 80 years and padilla single batch by one of the boat builders I work for....came out of the freezer today........thank you randy and thane at Nordic boats!....fresh from the freezer and into the humi.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

azmadurolover said:


> don't know if this counts, but on thurs I was gifted this box of pardon 1926 80 years and padilla single batch by one of the boat builders I work for....came out of the freezer today........thank you randy and thane at Nordic boats!....fresh from the freezer and into the humi


Nice gift.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call....









AZ330FZL


----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Mail Call....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


these are on my to try list, for sure...........looking at them makes me want to take a bite out of them for some reason, lol


----------



## Drummerguy1584

My roommate had these delivered for me today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I finally got ahold of somebody in customer service at cigar page. After paying for a box of Cain 654T habanos and receiving no shipping info for 2 weeks, I was told they were on back order. 

I am a bit upset with CO for not having real time info on a box sale and find it unacceptable. I asked and was given a full refund. I will most likely stick with SBC from now on until the end of the year sakes where JR, Famous and others have full boxes at competitive prices. 

Just an update. Not ringing any fire alarms or such. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## fimpster

Here are a few of my latest buys. The Padron 1926 in the last pic was bought with a gift card from my wife to the local B&M. The two unbanded in that pic are house rolls that I got for free on their loyalty program.


----------



## azmadurolover

fimpster said:


> Here are a few of my latest buys. The Padron 1926 in the last pic was bought with a gift card from my wife to the local B&M. The two unbanded in that pic are house rolls that I got for free on their loyalty program.


nice haul right there.......


----------



## droy1958

Drummerguy1584 said:


> My roommate had these delivered for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one on the far right is a yummy monster. Give it a few weeks rest...


----------



## Franchise

I picked up 2 boxes of aging room f55 in toro this past weekend when they were part of the weekend sale on CI. Katman really seemed to like these awhile back and I'm really digging box pressed cogars @ the moment so I picked them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Franchise said:


> I picked up 2 boxes of aging room f55 in toro this past weekend when they were part of the weekend sale on CI. Katman really seemed to like these awhile back and I'm really digging box pressed cogars @ the moment so I picked them.


These are quite nice but let them rest at least 6 months.


----------



## TCstr8

Wish I would have seen that sale. Had one from a sampler a week or two ago, really enjoyed that stick.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## Franchise

TCstr8 said:


> Wish I would have seen that sale. Had one from a sampler a week or two ago, really enjoyed that stick.
> 
> Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


I saw them and debated for awhile and figured what the heck I've spent more on ones I didn't like.


----------



## Hudabear

My purchases from @Padron42 came in today. Thanks again Gary!


----------



## Padron42

Hudabear said:


> My purchases from @Padron42 came in today. Thanks again Gary!


Glad they arrived ok. Hope you enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

These guys just showed up. I think the box is nicer than my humidor....

And 23 and a hunk of wood for some reason why not just add another, it would fit.

Thoughts on storing them in such a thick box?


----------



## MDinius

bigronbee said:


> These guys just showed up. I think the box is nicer than my humidor /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice pick up! Love the BP torpedos too!


----------



## Champagne InHand

bigronbee said:


> These guys just showed up. I think the box is nicer than my humidor....
> 
> And 23 and a hunk of wood for some reason why not just add another, it would fit.
> 
> Thoughts on storing them in such a thick box?


I have 3 tupperdors that are for boxes only. I have a smaller one for small amounts but I like my cigars staying with the boxes they come in. I try and make box purchases as much as possible but use my humidors for 5 packs and such.

If you plan on buying more boxes as the year progresses and especially during the end of year sales time, it might be time to invest the $15+ in a larger tupperdor to house your boxes. When filled the humidification isn't even an issue as the boxes absorb the humidity and were designed to release the right amount to the sticks stored within.

That's just my $0.02 as I like boxes over fridge units, as I live in the cooler climates.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 73362


----------



## 4thtry

Quick trip to the local B&M. Now here's to hoping it stops raining and I can enjoy some this weekend


----------



## azmadurolover

Hudabear said:


> My purchases from @*Padron42* came in today. Thanks again Gary!


 nice............do I spy a few unholy cocktails in that bunch?......or unlimiteds?


----------



## Hudabear

azmadurolover said:


> nice............do I spy a few unholy cocktails in that bunch?......or unlimiteds?


The three salamone vitolas? They are hair of the dog


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

rondo said:


> View attachment 71345


yeesssssssssssssssss


----------



## azmadurolover

bigronbee said:


> These guys just showed up. I think the box is nicer than my humidor....
> 
> And 23 and a hunk of wood for some reason why not just add another, it would fit.
> 
> Thoughts on storing them in such a thick box?


love these.......tried one in a sampler from my b&m, loved it, bought a box(from same b&m) and tried one ...and they were wet......on the shelf they go.......cant wait till smoke day.........


----------



## TCstr8

latest purchase from @JohnnyFlake

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## azmadurolover

Champagne InHand said:


> I have 3 tupperdors that are for boxes only. I have a smaller one for small amounts but I like my cigars staying with the boxes they come in. I try and make box purchases as much as possible but use my humidors for 5 packs and such.
> 
> If you plan on buying more boxes as the year progresses and especially during the end of year sales time, it might be time to invest the $15+ in a larger tupperdor to house your boxes. When filled the humidification isn't even an issue as the boxes absorb the humidity and were designed to release the right amount to the sticks stored within.
> 
> That's just my $0.02 as I like boxes over fridge units, as I live in the cooler climates.


what a life you cooler climate guys have...........my Cuban footlocker was already reading 80 degrees in april.....decided to buy a wineador......cant store much in that...id be up to my scnuttz in boxes if I lived in a cooler place....and we have coolers for days, some bigger than all outdoors..........

ps, any realtors around?.............lol.........the day I retire from the boat biz, I'm the [email protected] out..........!


----------



## php007

Picked up some boxes yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

php007 said:


> picked up some boxes yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


geeeeezus!


----------



## tonyzoc

Something for the weekend from my local
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0437_zps4pekjbhb.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

php007 said:


> Picked up some boxes yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Don Reynaldo!

Nice pick up, enjoy!


----------



## BMWBen

Got an awesome deal at CI and all those single cigars came free with the box of JDN Reds


----------



## Dalharuk

Hi all, just got a delivery. A visiting friend brought up some CI happiness for me. Lots of variety and I tried hard to take advantage of deals as much as possible. I got:

Motherlode #19
AB 2nds bundle
First class intro sampler
10ct grab bag
Humidor #12 (mostly for the sticks. Kinda like the box was free)
La Gloria Cubana 5er + cutter
And some free John bulls


----------



## eliot

Rondo said:


> View attachment 73362


Omg, what's the RG on those Nubs on the far right?!


----------



## Rondo

4x64
They're torps, otherwise I dont smoke anything larger than a 50ga.
They make a 466t also.


----------



## Champagne InHand

tonyzoc said:


> Something for the weekend from my local
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0437_zps4pekjbhb.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## bigronbee

Champagne InHand said:


> I have 3 tupperdors that are for boxes only. I have a smaller one for small amounts but I like my cigars staying with the boxes they come in. I try and make box purchases as much as possible but use my humidors for 5 packs and such.
> 
> If you plan on buying more boxes as the year progresses and especially during the end of year sales time, it might be time to invest the $15+ in a larger tupperdor to house your boxes. When filled the humidification isn't even an issue as the boxes absorb the humidity and were designed to release the right amount to the sticks stored within.
> 
> That's just my $0.02 as I like boxes over fridge units, as I live in the cooler climates.


It's hanging out in the tupperdore now. I've seen some people discourage storing in coffins/painted boxes, so that's what prompted the question. This box is painted white and pretty thick.

I doubt these guys will make it much more than a year anyway.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Just a few sticks from the local B&M. Padron 64 Anny. is for Father-in-law and the Cohiba I have been eye balling for a while so decided to buy one.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just ordered a tenner of RyJ Reserva Real robustos, I hadn't ordered any sticks in a few months. Meh


----------



## BMWBen

5er of Quesada Oktoberfests from cigar page. Unfortunately almost all of them had cracked tips and were very dry.


----------



## Steve C.

Been on a bit of a blitz lately. Bought some Tabak Dulce, a 36 count box of Oliva V lanceros, and three boxes of CC's plus a couple or three more 5s I can't recall.


----------



## Rondo

MyFatherFan said:


> Just a few sticks from the local B&M. Padron 64 Anny. is for Father-in-law and the Cohiba I have been eye balling for a while so decided to buy one.


Mitch, I love the Black. It's knocked the LP9 out of my maddie rotation and onto the bench. Can be found at very good prices at El Diablo. 
After opening a few and hearing the vacuum equalize, I trust those tubes, so once it's temperature acclimated, fire it up.


----------



## AZ330FZL

BMWBen said:


> 5er of Quesada Oktoberfests from cigar page. Unfortunately almost all of them had cracked tips and were very dry.


Sounds like a call to customer care is on the way. Those look terrible. I'm sorry.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little Mail call today....









AZ330FZL


----------



## konut

UPS just showed up with:
5 - CAO Steel Horse Apehanger
10 - The Judge Retribution
10 - Nub Dub 460
10 - Ramon Bueso Olancho Torpedo

All new to me. The box was warm. Into the fridge they went.


----------



## MyFatherFan

@Rondo The devil got me a box of 8 Cohiba Black Tubos...$46 think I done great on that deal considering my B&M got me for $17 on 1!!


----------



## AshesRoyale

I scored an OpusX FF, an OpusX Angels Share and a My Father Conn today! Going to let rest and save for special occasions. Picked up a 5 pack of MF 1922's on Cbid pretty cheap a few weeks ago. Finally smoked one the other day- could get real used to those!


----------



## zCityGuy

Just picked up a 5-er of Fuente Anejo 50 on small batch. Great deal btw, suggest checking out!


----------



## rockethead26

These little petit robustos arrived today


----------



## fimpster

My first of three hauls this week. This one from cbid...


----------



## smokeD911

my 10pk of maduro hemingway best sellers arrived today ... and im so close to pulling the trigger on a 4pk of undercown pigs from small batch...the free shipping on small batch gets me all the time!


----------



## krnhecty

o boy....


----------



## BMWBen

Arturo fuente queen B.. went to the B&M with a friend to help him pick out some cigars and got sucked in.


----------



## AZ330FZL

krnhecty said:


> o boy....


Been wanting to try these since I already love the Intemperance. Buying one or two tomorrow for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## fimpster

My second of three hauls this week. This one from Holt's....


----------



## smokeD911

Just picked up a 5er of Liga Privada T52 Belicosos on the cigar page scorcher! Best deal I've ever gotten on these


----------



## MDinius

Ordered a box of AF Rosado Magnum R 54 from Corona Cigar Company. They gave me a great shipped price of $153. And their standard shipping is only 3 days!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

10 Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real robustos, RyJ cutter and lighter

^ That's a link to the photo on imgur (apparently I have exceeded my upload quota here)

I have been thinking about those for months. Taste buds continue to shift; I remember reviewing these last year and being like "yeah, they're ok". I had one a few months ago and nubbed the hell out of it!
I needed a new cutter (lost the old one), and my Ronson Jetlite is fine, but it takes forever to toast sticks.


----------



## zCityGuy

My AF Anejo 5er just arrived. Happiness is here


----------



## fimpster

My final haul of the week. This one from Cigar.com....


----------



## AZ330FZL

A little Roma Craft haul from Cigar King Scottsdale yesterday










I have only had the Intemperance, so looking forward to trying the rest.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

New lighter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

She's a beatuy!


----------



## Chris80

and a new smoking hat. It's hot out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Cbid and Cigar Fed orders...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

fimpster said:


> My final haul of the week. This one from Cigar.com....


What time is dinner?.............:grin2:


----------



## eliot

Some Famous Nic 3000s came in today aaaand now my tupperdor is full.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Some Famous Nic 3000s came in today aaaand now my tupperdor is full.


Those famous nics are great but I found they were wayyyy better after a few months rest. I have one left with I'm saving for the year mark.


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> Those famous nics are great but I found they were wayyyy better after a few months rest. I have one left with I'm saving for the year mark.


Oooh, thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to set some of them aside.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Oooh, thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to set some of them aside.


Yea you won't regret it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Yea you won't regret it.


Like those JR alternatives to the Upmann pyramides. Those are getting to be quite decent. I'll bet at the one year mark they will be quite good considering price. I gave way too many to the daughters hubby.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Because of a generous friend picking up my order at the border I was able to secure this bounty from CI. Everything arrived a good shape, nothing feels dried out and they are resting comfortably in the wineador.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Holy smokes, MrCrowley!!!!


----------



## rockethead26

Here's my meager arrival from yesterday


----------



## Turkmen

I got back from my trip last night and found two packages

First from @JohnnyFlake









Second from SBC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nice haul @*Turkmen*. I love those Warped Flor Del Valle Las Brumas

Just got in a box of the Del Valle Sky Flowers to go with them...


----------



## Turkmen

curmudgeonista said:


> Nice haul @*Turkmen*. I love those Warped Flor Del Valle Las Brumas
> 
> Just got in a box of the Del Valle Sky Flowers to go with them...
> 
> View attachment 74458


Thank you brother.

Yeah, warped rolls some really tasty blends. I never tried Sky Flowers, but now I am intrigued


----------



## Bird-Dog

Turkmen said:


> Thank you brother.
> 
> Yeah, warped rolls some really tasty blends. I never tried Sky Flowers, but now I am intrigued


The Sky Flower is a limited release featuring medio tiempo ligero. I grabbed a box immediately when SBC got their last batch in. They were gone in a flash... hours... maybe only minutes.

I haven't smoked one yet... too spendy and too HTF to risk wasting one ROTT. Gonna' give 'em a few months. But, I'm confident they will be worth the effort seeing as I love all the other Del Valles, and most anything Warped for that matter.


----------



## Turkmen

curmudgeonista said:


> The Sky Flower is a limited release featuring medio tiempo ligero. I grabbed a box immediately when SBC got their last batch in. They were gone in a flash... hours... maybe only minutes.


Dang... Now I am really curious. I guess I'll move it to the top in my "to buy" list


----------



## Rondo

Lonsdales per the recommendation of @curmedgeonista


----------



## talisker10

My latest haul



















And this one's interesting. I ordered the griffins nicaragua short torpedo. It's neither a torpedo, nor does it say griffins on it.


----------



## Hudabear

After dropping off some packages I stopped by the B&M and picked up a classic series Monte I've been meaning to try, an undercrown shade, and a fiver of their Nicaraguan puro maduros that I love so much. So much cream, cocoa and black coffee nuances, with only a little spice and earthiness.








Definitely a stick to use the nub tool on.


----------



## MDinius

Tonight's haul: box of AF Rosado Magnum R54, 3 Flor de Antillas, 2 Cornelius & Anthony, and Ashton Cabinet. Pretty impressed with Corona Cigar company. Ordered those AFs on friday and arrived today. The rest were from a friend's brother that runs a b&m shop in Dallas!


----------



## rockethead26

Bee-u-ti-ful! Love the Flor box.


----------



## azmadurolover

rockethead26 said:


> Here's my meager arrival from yesterday


doh............ill cross the my father off the piff list, lol....but be sure I will send something else that is just as worthy..............enjoy your beautifull haul!


----------



## rockethead26

azmadurolover said:


> doh............ill cross the my father off the piff list, lol....but be sure I will send something else that is just as worthy..............enjoy your beautifull haul!


Oops, sorry about that. Looking forward to whatever you send. It's the trip, not the destination.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little Mail call today: .....Crowned Heads Jericho Hill sampler, Quesada Octoberfest and La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor










AZ330FZL


----------



## zCityGuy

Just arrived in the mail:

Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro 
Torino silver robusto 
Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro 
Punch rare corojo 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo

All long standing favorites except for the My Father, looking forward to trying that for the first time.


----------



## Rondo

zCityGuy said:


> Just arrived in the mail:
> 
> Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
> Torino silver robusto
> Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro
> Punch rare corojo
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo


Pics or it's not real cigar p0rn.


----------



## Chris80

Yesterdays haul. Now I have no expectations of the RYJ Anejo being ANYTHING like a Fuente Anejo but since it's new I'm going to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

zCityGuy said:


> Just arrived in the mail:
> 
> Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
> Torino silver robusto
> Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro
> Punch rare corojo
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo
> 
> All long standing favorites except for the My Father, looking forward to trying that for the first time.


I got a fiver of the Le Bijou in last week myself. Right with you on looking forward to giving the first one a try.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was so tempted by SBCs RoMa craft sale but I just didn't know where to start. Leaned toward some habanos instead. I'll get to RoMa craft soon enough. They are on my radar as when another well priced deal pops on Warped or Casa Fernandez. Some SBC offers are a bit narrow if on sale. I bought La Palina but just a few larger violas to be had. Looking for shorter sticks this time of year as they will be ready for smoking as the cold weather comes. 

So many great cigars, so little space. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## m_cat12

rockethead26 said:


> I got a fiver of the Le Bijou in last week myself. Right with you on looking forward to giving the first one a try.


Ill second the motion! Read lots of positive reviews for Le Bijou 1922. On my list!


----------



## Sprouthog

CH AA TAA 2016 and HE TAA 2016


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little something came today...










AZ330FZL


----------



## selpo

Sprouthog said:


> CH AA TAA 2016 and HE TAA 2016


Love the Angels Anvil- Enjoy!


----------



## Sprouthog

selpo said:


> Love the Angels Anvil- Enjoy!


Big fan of broadleaf so I'm looking forward to these.


----------



## smokeD911

Todays haul...my precious goods from cigarpage arrived....T52s


----------



## Old530

Jericho Hill, Camacho double maduro, Laperiosa sampler and Alec Bradley black market.
Also La Imperiosa ash tray.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Meager little purchase from the local B&M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Just nailed a box of Camacho Connie Churchills on C Bid for $76. + shipping. Love that cigar.


----------



## n0s4atu

Just received a 5 pack of Tatuaje Pudgy Dracs. I've never smoked anything in the Tatuaje line, but since I missed out on the Tatuaje Drac Coffin a few years back and there don't seem to be any to be found anywhere, I figured this was a good way to get something similar into my humidor and well I'm a bit nutty for all things vampire anyway.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tats just went 20% off this weekend at SBC. Drac fan? I would expect you to be very happy with the pudgy Drac purchase. 

Nosferatu was a great silent/French horror flick. Loved it. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## konut

First order from Corona Cigar Co.


----------



## selpo

konut said:


> First order from Corona Cigar Co.


Great choice- love the Intemperance, AA and of course, Padron-Enjoy


----------



## konut

Thanks! All due to the GREAT advice on PUFF!


----------



## n0s4atu

Champagne InHand said:


> Tats just went 20% off this weekend at SBC. Drac fan? I would expect you to be very happy with the pudgy Drac purchase.
> 
> Nosferatu was a great silent/French horror flick. Loved it.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


They're resting now and I can't wait to try one. I'm sure they'll be well rested by Oct. 31st , but around here some would say everyday is Halloween. lol


----------



## Chris80

Buenaventura Praline P460

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

AB Tempus Maduro


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Picked these up today, never had a Padron before. Anxious to try it, they seem very wet and squishy, but I'm so tempted just to smoke it tonight instead of resting it... What do y'all think, smoke em or rest them? (the second is for my roommate who has had a crappy day so I can't smoke one and rest one)

Problem solved, he was asleep by the time I got home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Buenaventura Praline P460
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they taste as good as they sound?


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> Do they taste as good as they sound?


I had one in September when I got back into cigars. I bought two the other night from the B&M because someone there was talking about them. I went home, ate dinner and thoroughly enjoyed it. Went back yesterday and grabbed a box. They're in my tupperdor now getting ready 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Just picked up a couple of Torano 50 Years on CBid for 3 bucks a piece!!


----------



## n0s4atu

I'm the worst. I went into the other of my local B&Ms just to see if they had any Don Carlos AniverXario Destino Al Siglo hiding anywhere, that were talked about in another thread and instead of just looking around at everything I ended up basically making my own Fuente sampler. lol Plus a couple other stragglers.


----------



## VeljkoB




----------



## azmadurolover

wife was grocery shopping on the same street as my b&m........I went just to look.......
pardon 7000
Herrera esteli
illusion cg4
illusion 88


----------



## n0s4atu

Glad to see I'm not the only one who fails at "just looking". lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

n0s4atu said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who fails at "just looking". lol


There is no such thing! >


----------



## droy1958

URL=http://s747.photobucket.com/user/droy1958/media/DSC06009.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Modest mail call today. Not bad for $3.80 for both










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

droy1958 said:


>


The Ryback for rolling or piping?


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> The Ryback for rolling or piping?


Both....my wife likes it, but I have to do the rolling for her. I enjoy it either way, but generally in the pipe....


----------



## Bird-Dog

droy1958 said:


> Both....my wife likes it, but I have to do the rolling for her. I enjoy it either way, but generally in the pipe....


D&R does some great stuff. But it was better when you could get it shag-cut.


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> D&R does some great stuff. But it was better when you could get it shag-cut.


Yessir. The Three Sails is good also and it's shag cut. Also like Peter Stokebye Amsterdam 83....


----------



## Rondo

droy1958 said:


> Both....my wife likes it, but I have to do the rolling for her. I enjoy it either way, but generally in the pipe....


Enabling the codependent.
RG for you.


----------



## eliot

These just came in from Famous! I just can't seem to pass up a deal on Oliva Vs.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> These just came in from Famous! I just can't seem to pass up a deal on Oliva Vs.


You're gonna love the UnderCrown.


----------



## azmadurolover

UBC03 said:


> You're gonna love the UnderCrown.


nice........


----------



## php007

Some new Davidoff Chefs Edition


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

eliot said:


> These just came in from Famous! I just can't seem to pass up a deal on Oliva Vs.


 cant wait to try the v you sent......never had one........


----------



## Chris80

azmadurolover said:


> cant wait to try the v you sent......never had one........


I've had V's ROTT and with some age. ROTT is good but aged is better. IMO even a month makes a huge difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Picked these up today, never had a Padron before. Anxious to try it, they seem very wet and squishy, but I'm so tempted just to smoke it tonight instead of resting it... What do y'all think, smoke em or rest them? (the second is for my roommate who has had a crappy day so I can't smoke one and rest one)
> 
> Problem solved, he was asleep by the time I got home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke one now and rest the other one at least a month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Chris80 said:


> Smoke one now and rest the other one at least a month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 F the roommate....................there, I finished the sentence for you:grin2: tatiannas are for roomates who don't smoke......pardons are for us......


----------



## Drummerguy1584

azmadurolover said:


> F the roommate....................there, I finished the sentence for you:grin2: tatiannas are for roomates who don't smoke......pardons are for us......


He's also a very good friend.. Don't wanna give him the shaft. The Padrons were amazing, completely different flavor profile than I've ever had. Going in the wheelhouse for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Just received a fiver of the Padron 1926 Series No. 35. I needed some smaller smokes.


----------



## eliot

azmadurolover said:


> cant wait to try the v you sent......never had one........


They're one of my favorites. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## azmadurolover

some days the sun shines a little brighter, birds chirp a little louder........and usps brings something unexpectedly fast......ordered some la palina goldies after hearing rondo jizz about them.......ordered thurs......didn't even expect till next week.........was just checking tracking to see and it said delivered front door........butterlies like a kid.......woohoo!
also got some other flavors coming........Christmas in may


double vac seal and into the freezer........see you in 72 hours ladies........


----------



## rockethead26

azmadurolover said:


> some days the sun shines a little brighter, birds chirp a little louder........and usps brings something unexpectedly fast......ordered some la palina goldies after hearing rondo jizz about them.......ordered thurs......didn't even expect till next week.........was just checking tracking to see and it said delivered front door........butterlies like a kid.......woohoo!
> also got some other flavor coming........Christmas in may


Nice!


----------



## Chris80

I took a picture of the box the other day but I just got to open for inspection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper27

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso...haven't smoked it yet...


----------



## AZ330FZL

azmadurolover said:


> some days the sun shines a little brighter, birds chirp a little louder........and usps brings something unexpectedly fast......ordered some la palina goldies after hearing rondo jizz about them.......ordered thurs......didn't even expect till next week.........was just checking tracking to see and it said delivered front door........butterlies like a kid.......woohoo!
> also got some other flavors coming........Christmas in may
> 
> double vac seal and into the freezer........see you in 72 hours ladies........


Do you freeze everything you get? This will be my first summer with a humidor/ humidors in AZ.

AZ330FZL


----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Do you freeze everything you get? This will be my first summer with a humidor/ humidors in AZ.
> 
> AZ330FZL


yes, anything that goes in the wineador does....5'vers and up.........singles go in one of my 2 lg pickle jars .........


----------



## Chris80

azmadurolover said:


> yes, anything that goes in the wineador does....5'vers and up.........singles go in one of my 2 lg pickle jars .........


I have never frozen a cigar before. Is it really that necessary or is it more piece of mind?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

I freeze CC but NC I make the assumption that they were stored properly. Maybe I just don't trust the folks down south. Then again, I'm a noob, so maybe I'm just an idiot.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I have never frozen a cigar before. Is it really that necessary or is it more piece of mind?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't, but my basement rarely gets above 65 and I keep my rh below 65.


----------



## azmadurolover

piece of mind now that I have a wineador......but if something happens, and I run out of room(like now), I can put them in Tupperware or my mothballed humis and not worry when it is 80+ in my house..........always looking ahead............don't tell the wifey...........lol


----------



## trike

Sobremesa. Bought a single from a B&M in March. Went on the prowl 31 days later.


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## AZ330FZL

Well it's not really a purchase but last night I had to try for the JR Beat the dealer since its for Padron's....well guess what? I won. Couldn't believe it.....









AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@AZ330FZL well played, enjoy your winnings! I couldn't believe it was real when I won a while back either, thought it was a gimmick at first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's not really a purchase but last night I had to try for the JR Beat the dealer since its for Padron's....well guess what? I won. Couldn't believe it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Great job! I was trying for that sampler as well. I ran out of chips though.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> @AZ330FZL well played, enjoy your winnings! I couldn't believe it was real when I won a while back either, thought it was a gimmick at first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, been playing for months. Thanks.

AZ330FZL


----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's not really a purchase but last night I had to try for the JR Beat the dealer since its for Padron's....well guess what? I won. Couldn't believe it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


that's a nice score!.....


----------



## Chris80

I just lost all my chips trying to win haha. How do I earn more chips?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Chris80 said:


> I just lost all my chips trying to win haha. How do I earn more chips?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just daily log in for 2 per day or you buy stuff and the award them to you. Mine have all been free daily ones.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Cool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can review cigars also to earn chips.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC shows up fast. It may be just an Illusione. I don't think these are Le Ferme but I'm okay with that. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC shows up fast. It may be just an Illusione. I don't think these are Le Ferme but I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Goooood lookin stogies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Modest mail call









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mini Mail Call today...
Undercrown Gran Toro
Tatuaje Ambos Mundos
La Perla Havana 1515









AZ330FZL


----------



## zCityGuy

CBid winnings just arrived. Can't beat 3 bucks a stick. Have been waiting to try these for a while


----------



## eliot

MOW Ruination
LP maduro
MF no. 2
Diesel Unlimited


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well my Beat the Dealer winnings arrived. Looking forward to these for sure. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## wacbzz

Stopped by a newish local B&M and picked up a couple of things...










In all the years that I've smoked cigars, I've never had any by Davidoff, but since they make a legit sized Churchill (read, 6.75 or 7 x 47), and I had a few extra bucks, I decided to pull the trigger.

I also found some old (but new to me) cigars rolled by Maria Sierra of ETDB fame and I immediately put those in the basket. Miami Stash is the name...


----------



## Chris80

These came in today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of FFP


----------



## Turkmen

Just got my Memorial day order from SBC. Time to play tetris 
@selpo thank you for suggestion. Can't wait to try la imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Turkmen said:


> Just got my Memorial day order from SBC. Time to play tetris
> @selpo thank you for suggestion. Can't wait to try la imperiosa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the La Imperiosa great stick.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

Right on! I guess I'll find out in few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Turkmen said:


> Just got my Memorial day order from SBC. Time to play tetris
> @*selpo* thank you for suggestion. Can't wait to try la imperiosa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul!


----------



## Turkmen

rockethead26 said:


> Nice haul!


Thanks!


----------



## TCstr8

Latest items from the devil's site.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little pickup today...



















AZ330FZL


----------



## UBC03

AZ330FZL said:


> Little pickup today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


When you smoke that leaf, take a pic. . I want to see if it's as good looking on the inside as it is ugly on the out.


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> When you smoke that leaf, take a pic. . I want to see if it's as good looking on the inside as it is ugly on the out.


Will do! I'm probably as curious as you are.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Rondo

What are those panatelas?
Interesting band.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Rondo said:


> What are those panatelas?
> 
> Interesting band.


Crux - Ninfamaniac










AZ330FZL


----------



## 92hatchattack

Had a nice night on Cbid. Scored the Oliva V 5 cigar sampler for $22 and the My Father 5 cigar sampler for $31. Looking forward to their arrival!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Was only going to pick up some butane, but these followed me home.










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## rockethead26

Just succumbed to the devil site for the first time, thanks to a BOTL here who just _had_ to mention a deal after I posted that I had smoked a really nice gifted cigar.

RATS!

Bought a fiver of Carrillo La Historia E-III

I really need to unregister from all the online cigar sites. Half my email everyday is cigar ads. I have to take a deep breath and slowly hit the delete key, one after the other. It hurts!

Nah, who am I kidding.


----------



## m_cat12

AZ330FZL said:


> Well my Beat the Dealer winnings arrived. Looking forward to these for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Wow! Didn't expect such a good sampler! I've not played but may do so in the future.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh I just HAD to go by the B&M today didn't I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Only half of your email? You're just nor tryin. My best advice about the devil site. Delete your cc info after each use Stops alot of impulse bids.


----------



## azmadurolover

Chris80 said:


> Oh I just HAD to go by the B&M today didn't I.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mmmmmmmm......


----------



## azmadurolover

UBC03 said:


> Delete your cc info after each use Stops alot of impulse bids.


wonder if that will work for amazon prime also.......el diablo segundo


----------



## UBC03

azmadurolover said:


> wonder if that will work for amazon prime also.......el diablo segundo


Nah it's to easy to just hit ppal. I've never notice that option on the devil site.


----------



## Grey Goose

Picked up a box of Hemingway's Friday night, headed over to tuck a few in my locker at the club here in a bit. ;-)


----------



## Chris80

Amazon prime is my second weakness. For about two years my whole life came from Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

Stopped at the local and picked up three more San Andres wrapped goodies...and a couple of others.

One of the most disappointing things to me though is perusing through the store and finding most everything in a 52+ ring gauge. Why is it that I have to try to find CCs if I want good choices in a 47 rg?


----------



## selpo

wacbzz said:


> Stopped at the local and picked up three more San Andres wrapped goodies...and a couple of others.
> 
> One of the most disappointing things to me though is perusing through the store and finding most everything in a 52+ ring gauge. Why is it that I have to try to find CCs if I want good choices in a 47 rg?


I love the Sobremesa and the El " Wah-wen-say", Enjoy!


----------



## wacbzz

selpo said:


> I love the Sobremesa and the El " Wah-wen-say", Enjoy!


_I'm all in on anything Steve Saka AND its in a smaller ring gauge!_ Brand new to the "Wah-wen-say" but I'm excited to give it a go after a bit in the humi.


----------



## zCityGuy

Just picked up a 20 bundle of Flor De Oliva on cigarpage. That place is evil


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> I love the Sobremesa and the El " Wah-wen-say", Enjoy!


What the heck is a "Wah-wen-say"?


----------



## wacbzz

curmudgeonista said:


> What the heck is a "Wah-wen-say"?


It's how El Gueguense is pronounced.

It is the second cigar from the left in my picture above.


----------



## droy1958

A fine BOTL sent me this in the mail......


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Warped Corto and Flor de Valle from SBC showed up today. Into the naked humidor they go. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

A couple of JR rare Fuente samplers


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Scored some Feral Flying Pigs with Selpo's help...


----------



## Rondo

Pig-in-a-poke


----------



## Sprouthog

A fiver of FFP.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Pig-in-a-poke
> 
> View attachment 77738


I've heard that some dudes prefer Pigs! Congrats.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Let us make it a Pig fest!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I hear if you wrap them in bacon they age better.


----------



## MDinius

Went for butane at B&M and couldn't resist a lap around the walk-in.

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Sun Grown (with some great color on the cello)
Ave Maria Knight Templar
JDN Antano
La Palina Mr. Sam
Ashton Symmetry


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I just had one of the best Perdomo 10yr Champagnes the other day - burned perfectly, the lighter taste was wonderful as an after-dinner smoke.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hey Pig Flyers - how long you going to let those set? I'm dying to fire one up.

@Rondo
@selpo
@Sprouthog


----------



## wacbzz

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hey Pig Flyers - how long you going to let those set? I'm dying to fire one up.
> 
> @Rondo
> @selpo
> @Sprouthog


I know I'm not on that list but I have 2 from the Netherlands Undercrown run that have been in the poke for almost 4 years...


----------



## selpo

I have a few in addition to the box, probably rest for a yr or so- fortunately have plenty of other 'want to smoke' cigars.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Damn it. I'm dying to try one - even broke the pigtail off of one fondling it. But I've learned the hard way that many smokes just need time.


----------



## selpo

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it. I'm dying to try one - even broke the pigtail off of one fondling it. But I've learned the hard way that many smokes just need time.


Just got the email- Neptune cigars has singles of the FFP for sale>


----------



## Sprouthog

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hey Pig Flyers - how long you going to let those set? I'm dying to fire one up.
> 
> @Rondo
> @selpo
> @Sprouthog


2 months of rest then anytime after that.


----------



## UBC03

So I drove 45 mins to the nice b&m looking for these ugly @ss sticks yunz keep talkin about. They didn't have em but a shop a half hour down the road did. All because of yunz jaggoffs. .I don't like being on this side off the enabler line. Oh and someone kept talkin about RPs haven't had one forever so I bought one. Also picked up a few boxes for storage.


----------



## droy1958

These are pretty tasty with a little rest. I had a couple in samplers from last year and was surprised at how good they were......


----------



## konut

Got some in today.


----------



## Rondo

I have two or three with a couple years on them.
I'll _try_ not to wake these piglets for at least a year.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> I have two or three with a couple years on them.
> I'll _try_ not to wake these piglets for at least a year.


You sir are a better man than me.


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of Ratzillas


----------



## BaconandEggs

Don't know if you can see the picture but I just bought 3 feral flying pigs down at my local B&M!
Decided to start the LP collection with these haha


----------



## socalocmatt

Some Chief's Edition and some Padron 85th









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

socalocmatt said:


> Some Chief's Edition and some Padron 85th


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Chris80

socalocmatt said:


> Some Chief's Edition and some Padron 85th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That right there is a dream I someday hope to achieve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC is running some great deals. Bought 20 Illusione 68 4'x44. 

Code Smallbatch for 30% off Illusione, Crowned Heads and more. 

Roma 20% off with Roma code. 
Caldwell has a discount as well but I can't recall the specifics. 

These little 68 were $90 for 20 cigars. I thought that was a good purchase. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

socalocmatt said:


> Some Chief's Edition and some Padron 85th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Party at your house!

AZ330FZL


----------



## MrCrowley39

All the recent pictures of the FFP, reinforce my want to track these down. Hopefully soon.


----------



## TheNakedGun

Fuente Opus X Power Rangers


----------



## TheNakedGun

Some Singles I picked up at PCB cigars


----------



## tonyzoc

Cbid... Edgar Hoyle Everyday Hustle, Daniel Marshall Red, Xikar HC Maduro2



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC is running some great deals. Bought 20 Illusione 68 4'x44.
> 
> Code Smallbatch for 30% off Illusione, Crowned Heads and more.
> 
> Roma 20% off with Roma code.
> Caldwell has a discount as well but I can't recall the specifics.
> 
> These little 68 were $90 for 20 cigars. I thought that was a good purchase.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Are these advertised or sent out in an email? I thought I joined their mailing list but haven't seen this advertised.


----------



## TCstr8

MDinius said:


> Are these advertised or sent out in an email? I thought I joined their mailing list but haven't seen this advertised.


They have some issues with site and email lists. I emailed them and they said they are close to a site overhaul. And I get their email sporadically. Hopefully it gets better.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun

a few leaf by Oscar and other sticks


----------



## TheNakedGun

GTO Don Emilio


----------



## azmadurolover

TheNakedGun said:


> GTO Don Emilio


GTO.......judge for yourself:grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to grab SBCs last 5er of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance as well as 10 sticks of the CG:4 white horse while I could still get the 30% off with code SMALLBATCH. 

I like these Nicaraguan puris far too much to pass up the offer. They can rest in the humidor an awful long time before needing refills. 

Just checked my email and these have been wrapped boxed and ready to ship through priority mail tomorrow. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

I thought I would buy a 6er of RoMa Aquatine 4'x52, since I haven't had the pleasure yet of trying RoMa craft cigars. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> I thought I would buy a 6er of RoMa Aquatine 4'x52, since I haven't had the pleasure yet of trying RoMa craft cigars.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You should love them, haven't had a Roma Craft I haven't liked.

AZ330FZL


----------



## BaconandEggs

And it continues. Got a box of UF-13s


----------



## rockethead26

Got a fiver of DE Undercrown Shade robustos today. This will be a new smoke for me.


----------



## Steve C.

rockethead26 said:


> Got a fiver of DE Undercrown Shade robustos today. This will be a new smoke for me.


Let us know what you think. I've been eyeballing these as well.


----------



## rockethead26

Steve C. said:


> Let us know what you think. I've been eyeballing these as well.


Will do, Steve, but they're probably going to sit in the humi for 3-4 weeks before I break out the first one.


----------



## Hudabear

My monster mashup arrived today. They sent me a free BG. For what it's worth, if anybody is planning on spending money on famous let me know, I have a code for $15 off $100 and free immortal five pack with purchase of $50.







@UBC03 have I represented undercrown well?


----------



## rockethead26

My first box. It's amazing how much work goes into the presentation. Simply stunning!

It barely fit into my new tupperdor that's one week old and now a stick or two shy of being full.

Crap! Back online at Amazon to buy another....


----------



## MrCrowley39

Got an early Father's Day gift.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

rockethead26 said:


> My first box. It's amazing how much work goes into the presentation. Simply stunning!
> 
> It barely fit into my new tupperdor that's one week old and now a stick or two shy of being full.
> 
> Crap! Back online at Amazon to buy another....


Let them sit for atleast 6 months, if you can- they taste amazing!


----------



## rockethead26

selpo said:


> Let them sit for atleast 6 months, if you can- they taste amazing!


Will do and thanks. They're in the resting tuperdor now.


----------



## mephare

I picked up a single stick of the new H. Upmann Ingot The Banker Private Holding.

The guy at the cigar shop recommended it. Has anyone tried one yet?


----------



## Kemetek1

Just picked up a couple of New Worlds and a couple of The Leaf by Oscar.


----------



## Ams417

rockethead26 said:


> My first box. It's amazing how much work goes into the presentation. Simply stunning!
> 
> It barely fit into my new tupperdor that's one week old and now a stick or two shy of being full.
> 
> Crap! Back online at Amazon to buy another....


Congrats on the first box. >


----------



## Shunamaji

Opus X and Padron 1926 40 year.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Finally the first of many to come.
Davidoff Art 2016


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarrOapp

Tried the La Mission du L'Atelier for the first time and it's good, I highly recommend it.

-
Aaron


----------



## Hudabear

php007 said:


> Finally the first of many to come.
> Davidoff Art 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayummmm! I need to start playing poker with you.


----------



## BaconandEggs

And it continues...got me some Ratzillas!


----------



## Kemetek1

For some reason the picture keeps turning upside down. Anyway, these are today's pickings.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This showed up a few days early. Tiny lighter. I hope it doesn't fall out of my front pocket. Hopefully the color pattern screams out when I'm looking for a cigar lighter.










Size comparison to my old reliable. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Awaiting a large shipment this week. 
1. Aging Room F55
2. Aging Room maduro
3. Torano Exodus 50 year
4. Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojuno 2012
5. Drew Estate MUWAT
6. My Father #1
7. Illusione Epernay ale Ferne
8. Padron 2000 Maduro
9. Liga Undercrown
10. Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court
11. New World by AJF

All the above are 5-packs. Below are samples.

1. 5 Vegas Quattro sampler
2. Man o War sampler
3. Ashton sampler
4. Fuente sampler


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> Awaiting a large shipment this week.
> 1. Aging Room F55
> 2. Aging Room maduro
> 3. Torano Exodus 50 year
> 4. Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojuno 2012
> 5. Drew Estate MUWAT
> 6. My Father #1
> 7. Illusione Epernay ale Ferne
> 8. Padron 2000 Maduro
> 9. Liga Undercrown
> 10. Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court
> 11. New World by AJF
> 
> All the above are 5-packs. Below are samples.
> 
> 1. 5 Vegas Quattro sampler
> 2. Man o War sampler
> 3. Ashton sampler
> 4. Fuente sampler


Now that's how you build stock. ..well done.


----------



## Navistar

Gracias. I have a very limited stock that is older than 3 weeks and everything I have that is younger is mostly unfit to smoke due to wetness and burn issues. It's driving me nuts! In about 4 weeks I shouldn't be having these issues.


----------



## droy1958

Navistar said:


> Awaiting a large shipment this week.
> 1. Aging Room F55
> 2. Aging Room maduro
> 3. Torano Exodus 50 year
> 4. Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojuno 2012
> 5. Drew Estate MUWAT
> 6. My Father #1
> 7. Illusione Epernay ale Ferne
> 8. Padron 2000 Maduro
> 9. Liga Undercrown
> 10. Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court
> 11. New World by AJF
> 
> All the above are 5-packs. Below are samples.
> 
> 1. 5 Vegas Quattro sampler
> 2. Man o War sampler
> 3. Ashton sampler
> 4. Fuente sampler


Sweeeeeet....


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Small mail call today









"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## eliot

Got some bad news at work today, but I was happy to come home to this trifecta!

Illusione Rothchildes from @Amelia Isabelle.

RP Vintage 1990s, RP Edge Maduros, and Espinosa Laranja Reserva from the devil site.

Cup holder ashtray from JR.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

By far the best cigars of the bunch, IMO. ymmv!


----------



## Grey Goose

I received some of those Illusione's from @*Amelia Isabelle*, among other "yummy" things, today as well!

Trying to figure out how to leave feedback for her... errr.

Thanks Amelia!!!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> I received some of those Illusione's from @*Amelia Isabelle*, among other "yummy" things, today as well!
> 
> Trying to figure out how to leave feedback for her... errr.
> 
> Thanks Amelia!!!


Go to the normal webview, not in Tapatalk, click on her feedback score under her avatar and then you'll see leave/submit feedback for xxxxxxx. Copy and paste her for sale thread URL and select if you were the buyer or seller, then choose positive neutral or negative for experience (positive obviously being the preferable one), then leave a comment for all to see and you can leave a message just for that person as well.

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Another BOTL to the rescue...

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> Another BOTL to the rescue...
> 
> Thanks Sean!


Anytime Goose, I'm nerd for a living so I'll help wherever I can 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## eliot

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Go to the normal webview, not in Tapatalk, click on her feedback score under her avatar and then you'll see leave/submit feedback for xxxxxxx. Copy and paste her for sale thread URL and select if you were the buyer or seller, then choose positive neutral or negative for experience (positive obviously being the preferable one), then leave a comment for all to see and you can leave a message just for that person as well.
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Ah! I was trying to figure this out last night, but Tapatalk doesn't have all the site features.
@Amelia Isabelle feedback sent! Thanks!


----------



## poppajon75

Just received the Alex Bradley seconds I ordered. Arriving on the same day as the PIF from SoCal Gunner. Double dose of happiness!


----------



## poppajon75

This is the sampler I got a week ago. I've had a couple that is in there but, I enjoy them so it's a bonus.


----------



## Rondo

V Figs


----------



## TCstr8

poppajon75 said:


> This is the sampler I got a week ago. I've had a couple that is in there but, I enjoy them so it's a bonus.


Got a link for those colored stickers? Bought some white ones that were larger than anticipated. Those look like the perfect size

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> Got a link for those colored stickers? Bought some white ones that were larger than anticipated. Those look like the perfect size
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My wife got them for me at a Dollar General. At this point it just seemed easier to do this than on the MyHumidor app. It's a fine app but, I'm more of a visual person. I like to see the smokes myself.







Probably around $1


----------



## TCstr8

poppajon75 said:


> My wife got them for me at a Dollar General. At this point it just seemed easier to do this than on the MyHumidor app. It's a fine app but, I'm more of a visual person. I like to see the smokes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably around $1


Thanks. Found them online.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> V Figs
> 
> View attachment 80009


Nice. I like figurados.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of AFHSS


----------



## droy1958

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Small mail call today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Those Oscuro cigars are pretty good smokes, but give them 6-8 weeks at 65rh and they're yummy to me.....


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed a few CAO MX2 Robustos on Friday.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just snagged 10 more Illusione 68 Bambone Naturals. 20% off. RoMa craft is also 20% off but I did buy some knuckle drag gets just last week. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mail call. AF SS, Undercrown shades and Nub Connies. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little mail call today.... La Paulina Kill Bill, Quesada Heisenberg, Pardon 5000, and My Father La Antiguedad. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damned when you find a great new cigar. i had to go get another 2 x 6 pack of the RoMa craft Aquitaine Knuckle Draggers.

Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger - Pack of 6 x 2. Damn it if SBC isn't becoming another devil's site for me!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Damned when you find a great new cigar. i had to go get another 2 x 6 pack of the RoMa craft Aquitaine Knuckle Draggers.
> 
> Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger - Pack of 6 x 2. Damn it if SBC isn't becoming another devil's site for me!!!


 Going to have to give them a shot with a endorsement like that.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

10 pack of Carlos Torano exodus 50 year for $20. 

Also got a Xikar xi2.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Going to have to give them a shot with a endorsement like that.


The 10 pack of the 4" X 46rg look to be a decent deal as well. With $17.76% off with the "4th" code that's about the same but the 6 for under $30, and the 52rg is very delicious. I was very happy to grab another 2 X 6 packs. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.

The Cro-magnon area bit different with the maduro opposed to the Cameroon but the Aquitaine are just super delicious.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Hudabear

Little Maduro Mail call yesterday


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot that I had ordered 10 more of the Illusione 68 Bambone. I was surprised when the showed up today, thinking that they were the RoMa Aquitaine, but happy to have more in the humidor. Tomorrow should be the RoMa delivery. My shorts on,y box I bought from JDom is now full. I have some short stories in there as well and it's keeping great humidity. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Shunamaji

Decided to try out one cigar crate shipment. Got a decent batch
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> The 10 pack of the 4" X 46rg look to be a decent deal as well. With $17.76% off with the "4th" code that's about the same but the 6 for under $30, and the 52rg is very delicious. I was very happy to grab another 2 X 6 packs. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> The Cro-magnon area bit different with the maduro opposed to the Cameroon but the Aquitaine are just super delicious.


Placed an order; couldn't find your name, so I referenced your user handle here in the order form as a reference.


----------



## Champagne InHand

"The Plane, the plane, boss! It's here!" Okay dating myself but Fantasy Island quote from my childhood. Thanks Andrew.

To remove the wrappings and cello tubes. Shorts go naked in my shorts only humidor.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## azmadurolover

Hudabear said:


> Little Maduro Mail call yesterday


that's what I'm talking about......:grin2:


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> "The Plane, the plane, boss! It's here!" Okay dating myself but Fantasy Island quote from my childhood. Thanks Andrew.
> 
> To remove the wrappings and cello tubes. Shorts go naked in my shorts only humidor.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Those look delicious! Enjoy brother.

AZ330FZL


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Two 10 boxes of Ave Maria morning star, which I got on a *really good* sale.

Had to make sure we didn't run out of Prensados and Macanudo. Went with a longer, thinner vitola this time. Baron de Rothschild.

Looks like I'm gonna need to demote my 22 remaining Illusione Rs to a drawer soon! My shelf space... :serious:


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## rockethead26

Wow, those last three posts contain some serious deliciousness!


----------



## azmadurolover

rockethead26 said:


> Wow, those last three posts contain some serious deliciousness!


 X2!


----------



## Shunamaji

Padron 1926 80 year









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Turkmen said:


>


Drooooooool


----------



## eliot

Dropped some lunch off at my girlfriends work and hit this smoke shop on the way home. They had a pretty big walk-in humidor for a smoke shop. They've got all the big name top-sellers. Picked up some singles while I was there.

Bolivar something? - I've never had a Bolivar, so I just grabbed one of these.
Black Crown SoA - I've read only good things about these. I hope it's as good as the show.

Also, my new-old pipes from eBay came in!


----------



## selpo

Cabinet of Warped Corto, 10 pk of Warped Lirio Rojo and the freebie- Davidoff Royal Salomone, that is one huge cigar!


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> Cabinet of Warped Corto, 10 pk of Warped Lirio Rojo and the freebie- Davidoff Royal Salomone, that is one huge cigar!


Outstanding selection @selpo!


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Dropped some lunch off at my girlfriends work and hit this smoke shop on the way home. They had a pretty big walk-in humidor for a smoke shop. They've got all the big name top-sellers. Picked up some singles while I was there.
> 
> Bolivar something? - I've never had a Bolivar, so I just grabbed one of these.
> Black Crown SoA - I've read only good things about these. I hope it's as good as the show.
> 
> Also, my new-old pipes from eBay came in!


Bolivar Confradia. They're pretty good with some decent rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Shunamaji said:


> Padron 1926 80 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Are those natural and Maduro? I'm curious to try the 26 series and 64 in natural. The 80 years look sooooo good. I may grab one this weekend to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> Bolivar Confradia. They're pretty good with some decent rest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what it's called! I'll keep it buried for a few months, right now it smells like roasted peppers.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> That's what it's called! I'll keep it buried for a few months, right now it smells like roasted peppers.


I bought a 5er of them a while back. I smoked two, gave one to a pretty cool cat on here, and have two left. I got the Belicoso. I actually almost had one tonight but then I saw the Anejo and was like that's it haha. They really need some time to rest. There draw is a little snug when they're young. The are a mild-medium, closer to medium. I won't tell you anymore then that. Ill let you decide when you try it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> I bought a 5er of them a while back. I smoked two, gave one to a pretty cool cat on here, and have two left. I got the Belicoso. I actually almost had one tonight but then I saw the Anejo and was like that's it haha. They really need some time to rest. There draw is a little snug when they're young. The are a mild-medium, closer to medium. I won't tell you anymore then that. Ill let you decide when you try it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Sounds good. Thanks for the info!


Anytime brother, FYI if you do like them, JR Cigars has them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

selpo said:


> Cabinet of Warped Corto, 10 pk of Warped Lirio Rojo and the freebie- Davidoff Royal Salomone, that is one huge cigar!


Wow, What a Haul! You gotta let us know when you smoke that Salomone!


----------



## Shunamaji

Chris80 said:


> Are those natural and Maduro? I'm curious to try the 26 series and 64 in natural. The 80 years look sooooo good. I may grab one this weekend to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the natural. I've tried the 40 year in natural and they were awesome so I had to buy the 80 year.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Shunamaji said:


> They are the natural. I've tried the 40 year in natural and they were awesome so I had to buy the 80 year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hear the naturals are way better in the higher end series. I am not a fan of the 64 Maduro. Very bland to me on its own. Much better with some scotch. The 26 I've only had in Maduro and I absolutely love them but they're so expensive. I regularly enjoy the X000 series in Maduro. I've tried one natural but don't recall if I loved it or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Chris80 said:


> I hear the naturals are way better in the higher end series. I am not a fan of the 64 Maduro. Very bland to me on its own. Much better with some scotch. The 26 I've only had in Maduro and I absolutely love them but they're so expensive. I regularly enjoy the X000 series in Maduro. I've tried one natural but don't recall if I loved it or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went and bought these from my local B&M so they were a little pricey. $35 each

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Shunamaji said:


> I went and bought these from my local B&M so they were a little pricey. $35 each
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Eeeek someday I will have one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Got my first order in from the Devils site. Monte platinum and oliva Melanio










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Been trying to get my hands on those Oliva V Melanio. Maybe tonight will be my lucky night


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Been trying to get my hands on those Oliva V Melanio. Maybe tonight will be my lucky night


I've had one resting since October. This weekend I think it's going down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Eeeek someday I will have one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's $105 for 4 pack on SBC after 17.76% discount


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> It's $105 for 4 pack on SBC after 17.76% discount


Tempting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Tempting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! This 4th of July sale broke my budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I feel my palate is not refined enough to buy sticks over $15, much less $25 and up. Maybe some day....


----------



## Navistar

Got me a box of My Father Le Bijou 2922 toro and a box of Nica Libre for a cheap smoke in the mail today. I'm thinking it will be 6 months before I open either.


----------



## MDinius

Mail call. First SBC order.


----------



## selpo

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wow, What a Haul! You gotta let us know when you smoke that Salomone!


I doubt I will ever smoke that Davidoff- way too big for me! The plan is to leave it in the humidor and forget about it for a while and see if I change my mind.


----------



## Cibao Valley

selpo said:


> I doubt I will ever smoke that Davidoff- way too big for me! The plan is to leave it in the humidor and forget about it for a while and see if I change my mind.


I'll tell you what......
I'll hold it for you in my humidor, so that you can forget about it much easier:wink2:


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just got back from a long day, where I went to a book store in Portland, and stopped by a B&M on the way home.










From L to R: La Gloria Cubana Serie R Estelie (Maduro?) Robusto ($7.50), Romeo y Julieta 1875 Habana Reserve Robusto ($7.50), Illusione Rothchildes ($5.50), Punch Signature Robusto ($5.95), and A. Fuente Short Story ($6.75). All total was $33.20, IIRC.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you have a boner just looking at those cigars.:vs_laugh:

I gotta try one of those 3000 sometime.

Damn....I forgot to grab a Padron yesterday when I was out.


----------



## Chris80

If you heard the the explaining I just had to do with the gf when I walked in. I saved $17.76 because of the 4th and basically explained what I pay when I buy singles and how much $$ I saved hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Jade Falcon said:


> I think you have a boner just looking at those cigars.:vs_laugh:
> 
> I gotta try one of those 3000 sometime.
> 
> Damn....I forgot to grab a Padron yesterday when I was out.


This really is a terrible picture hahahaha thankfully it went away as soon as I saw the look on my gf's face when she saw a box of cigars! But then that would really be considered cigarp*rn haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Decided to go support the local B&M today being a holiday weekend. Picked up singles of Padron 1964, Ashton Symmetry, Nub Cameroon, La Gloria Cubana, 2 Illusione Rothchildes and a RP Edge Sumatra


----------



## Navistar

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Navistar

You guys see a pic?


----------



## Navistar

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AZ330FZL

Navistar said:


> You guys see a pic?


Nope not on either post.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar




----------



## AZ330FZL

Navistar said:


>


Still nothing.... Sorry

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> You guys see a pic?


Nope no pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

5er of La Palina Goldie and some Roma Craft Aquitane- I blame @Rondo and @Champagneinhand:wink2:


----------



## Navistar

Anyone willing to hold my hand and walk me through posting a pic? I tried reading in the FAQ section with no luck. I am using photobucket


----------



## UBC03

I post pics using Tapatalk. .my kid showed me how easy it was..I don't remember how to post a pic on the regular site. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Here's my latest purchase!


----------



## Chris80

Nice purchase! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> Anyone willing to hold my hand and walk me through posting a pic? I tried reading in the FAQ section with no luck. I am using photobucket


Look for the little yellowish box-shaped icon with a mountain on it on the message toolbar. If you mouse over it the title is "Insert Image". Click it and C&P your URL in the dialog box that comes up. I think that'll be the easiest from Photobucket (I could be wrong - I HATE photobucket!).

There are other ways too. 1) Drop & drag field under the message posting box, or 2) go advanced and click the "paperclip" icon to get a pop-up to upload from your local drive. I don't know about Tapatalk - I don't use it.


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> Look for the little yellowish box-shaped icon with a mountain on it on the message toolbar. If you mouse over it the title is "Insert Image". Click it and C&P your URL in the dialog box that comes up. I think that'll be the easiest from Photobucket (I could be wrong - I HATE photobucket!).
> 
> There are other ways too. 1) Drop & drag field under the message posting box, or 2) go advanced and click the "paperclip" icon to get a pop-up to upload from your local drive. I don't know about Tapatalk - I don't use it.


Thank you so much. I think I have it figured out.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tapatalk is all kinds of messed up today on my iPad. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mail call. My Modus tool just showed up and I'm thrilled. Just in the nick of time for the AF Hemingway Signature nub.

That's J- 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Stopped by Total Wine on the way home yesterday. Wanted to pick up a couple singles, but they had a 15% off cigars when you buy 6, so naturally had to take advantage of the savings.

Picked up:
Nub Maduro
Brickhouse Maduro
Punch Champion
Partagas 1875
CAO La Traviata
Sancho Panzo Double Maduro

Probably not all sticks I would normally gravitate to, but can't knock 'em 'till you try 'em.


----------



## Ams417

Picked up a My Father Le Bijou today while out on sales calls 100 miles from home. Ordered a box of Nica Libre Corona's, I find I am liking a quick smoke from time to time. Also broke down and snagged a cheap pipe to try out. I've got my ski's on and I'm headed down the slope.


----------



## Hudabear

Not really a purchase but I stopped by my buddy who just got back in town after getting engaged and his in laws bought him a box of Don Carlos Robustos. Being his buddy we've thrown cigars each other's way so he gifted me one. Will sit on it for a while.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Navistar

Latest shipment from cbid. Admittedly I paid a bit too much for the Dunhill but did well on the others. Still got them $10 cheaper than CI.I am learning.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Those are really nice. I almost bought some of the little ones, but you know. Space is an issue. I'm sure your stash has to be getting a bit huge by now. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Navistar

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are really nice. I almost bought some of the little ones, but you know. Space is an issue. I'm sure your stash has to be getting a bit huge by now.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


6 of the 7-liter "klip it" boxes filled now and 2 stainless canisters filled with FDO and Nica Libre bundles. It might be time to get something bigger because I have boxes on the way.


----------



## Navistar

And nothing is smokeable! Everything I have has been acquired in less than a month. Lol


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> And nothing is smokeable! Everything I have has been acquired in less than a month. Lol


They're smokesble. .just won't be the same as an acclimated stick. . If you try a couple then hold off for a few months til the next of the same brand, you should be able to tell the difference. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Well I am finding that everything under 1 month old is a chore to smoke. Larger gauges need even more time. Tough drag, tunneling, burning out. 

I am smoking and making little notes to see if I notice the changes. Im enjoying it and not really in that big of a rush. I know in 3 or 4 months I will have a very nice selection to choose from.


----------



## UBC03

I was just saying that they won't kill ya. I always advise 3 months minimum. But some guys take it too far. I Don't want to see someone not smoking just because the rest of us wait. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Navistar said:


> Latest shipment from cbid. Admittedly I paid a bit too much for the Dunhill but did well on the others. Still got them $10 cheaper than CI.I am learning.


nice selection you got there.......


----------



## Ams417

CAO Sparkplug and an Oliva V in Maduro. Also grabed a 3 way pipe tool.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Grabbed some 5 packs on C BID

Rocky Patel Decade
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Alec Bradley Tempus Quandrum


----------



## Navistar

I like the RP Decade but they are not $10/stick good. La Aromas are awesome too. Good find


----------



## BaconandEggs

Went to a drew estate event last night. picked up 2 boxes of ratzilla and got me a velvet rat!
Forgot to mention I got the boxes signed by Willy Herrera


----------



## jgarcia9102

Navistar said:


> I like the RP Decade but they are not $10/stick good. La Aromas are awesome too. Good find


I paid 4.50/stick after shipping ;-)

matter of fact I haven't bought anything over 5/stick off of CBid. I make lots of bids and I only win 1 or 2 per week


----------



## laxntiga

Got back from lunch, a box was sitting on my desk. I was hoping it was the Kristoff Maduro's I picked up from the devils site. I lost a bid on a fiver on some Norteno's I wanted, but I'll bid again.

Please surprise to my "Monday" (took a day off yesterday).





Dat "Elite" Cuban taste!



It even has it's own little cute piggy tail!!!

Can't wait to let these guys rest, and into my "rest" humi, before they go on on over to age in my main's. I'm going to go broke, got right into the habit of buying sticks again... time to attack those sampler sticks and boxes I thought were so good way back when.


----------



## Shunamaji

Picked up a padron 1964 and a undercrown connie

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Pow! This makes me happy.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Illusione Rothchildes, Illusione Epernay Le Grande, Tatuaje Tattoo robusto


----------



## AZ330FZL

Navistar said:


> Pow! This makes me happy.


And it should.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

Uh oh. Found a little pin hole in one of the sticks. I don't usually chill my sticks but these are going in to prevent a spread.


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> Uh oh. Found a little pin hole in one of the sticks. I don't usually chill my sticks but these are going in to prevent a spread.


Hopefully it's just a hole, but better safe than sorry. Freeze em up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Navistar said:


> Uh oh. Found a little pin hole in one of the sticks. I don't usually chill my sticks but these are going in to prevent a spread.


If you don't mind my asking (for my education's sake) - what's the max temp you think your sticks reached ? The max for mine has been about 70F (outside temps were 102F that day). But usually they're very close to 65F.
I have been freezing most, except the ones I intended to smoke within a week-10 days though.


----------



## Navistar

It was slow shipping and being summer time, I'm sure they got over 75 or 80 easily. It's been in the 90s all this week and it got to Colorado on the 9th. I could feel a little warmth coming off the box. 

I keep my cigars in the basement which never gets over 64 degrees so I don't usually worry about freezing but these are a little too expensive to chance. I don't plan to smoke one for a minimum 4 months. They were produced in April.


----------



## Navistar

I have another box of Fuente Signatures coming and I will take my temp gun to see what they are.


Edit: And a box of Partagas Serie D. Did someone say something about a slope?:surprise:


----------



## jgarcia9102

Just Grabbed 10 Nica Libre from CBID. I may need to get a wineador running sooner than I thought


----------



## laxntiga

Thank goodness I am single, and for disposable income (I save elsewhere, trust me, I'm not rich, lol).

1. Illusione Rothschildes - 5pack
2. Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo - 5pack
3. Liga Privada LP40 - 5pack
4. Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 5pack

5. Yukon Humidor (to store all the above in, of course).
- JK, I would keep all my similar cigars together.


I'm bidding on a few others, but don't want to say yet 



I was on the fence... about another humi... didn't know if I wanted to just go with a large coolerdor, or another humi. Free Fall? What's this? $17 for a humi? OK! BUY!

Logic: Saves me a trip to the sporting goods store (heyyy I can smoke a stick tonight!), AND $17 > cooler price, AND humis look better than coolers.


DAM YOU DEVIL SITE.


----------



## selpo

laxntiga said:


> Thank goodness I am single, and for disposable income (I save elsewhere, trust me, I'm not rich, lol).
> 
> 1. Illusione Rothschildes - 5pack
> 2. Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo - 5pack
> 3. Liga Privada LP40 - 5pack
> 4. Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 5pack
> 
> 5. Yukon Humidor (to store all the above in, of course).
> - JK, I would keep all my similar cigars together.
> 
> I'm bidding on a few others, but don't want to say yet
> 
> I was on the fence... about another humi... didn't know if I wanted to just go with a large coolerdor, or another humi. Free Fall? What's this? $17 for a humi? OK! BUY!
> 
> Logic: Saves me a trip to the sporting goods store (heyyy I can smoke a stick tonight!), AND $17 > cooler price, AND humis look better than coolers.
> 
> DAM YOU DEVIL SITE.


Very nice selection of cigars!! I personally will not trust the $17 humi to take care of them properly.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Undercrown Corona Viva - 5 pack (freaking Cigar Monster)
Xikar Xi1 + 3 House brand cigars for a whopping $26.99. (feel I did well on that purchase)


----------



## laxntiga

selpo said:


> Very nice selection of cigars!! I personally will not trust the $17 humi to take care of them properly.


I bought the same model as one I have now. The humi's I have now are the cheap ones. I got them from the devils site or CI. Now, that being said, I know there are better humi's out there, but I just don't have the cash for a nice $200+ one at the moment (spend em on cigars instead?).

I seasoned the HECK out of my humi's. It took me nearly a year to get them settled in and holding humidity. What I mean by this is... all my humi's lose moisture (I live in a studio apt, with AC thermometer set on at 70 degrees F).

I check the humidity levels at least 2-3 times a week (every time I smoke a cigar). To make sure everything OK.

Every 2 months or so, I fill up my beads again with distilled water, let the stocking dry a bit (heartfelt beads in nylon stocking, retro-fitted into the black plastic case) for a few hours and then, right back into the humi. I rinse and repeat this every 2-3 months or so.

I wonder if I'm the only one who has this issue, or if everyone's else's humi's eventually lose humidity.

We'll see... if everyone else has the same problem, then I turn these cedar accessory boxes into treasure chests. If they don't, I'm doing more work than I need to ATM, and need to invest in nice humi. Either way, distilled water is cheap and $17... well... it's the nice of a nice stick!


----------



## selpo

laxntiga said:


> I bought the same model as one I have now. The humi's I have now are the cheap ones. I got them from the devils site or CI. Now, that being said, I know there are better humi's out there, but I just don't have the cash for a nice $200+ one at the moment (spend em on cigars instead?).
> 
> I seasoned the HECK out of my humi's. It took me nearly a year to get them settled in and holding humidity. What I mean by this is... all my humi's lose moisture (I live in a studio apt, with AC thermometer set on at 70 degrees F).
> 
> I check the humidity levels at least 2-3 times a week (every time I smoke a cigar). To make sure everything OK.
> 
> Every 2 months or so, I fill up my beads again with distilled water, let the stocking dry a bit (heartfelt beads in nylon stocking, retro-fitted into the black plastic case) for a few hours and then, right back into the humi. I rinse and repeat this every 2-3 months or so.
> 
> I wonder if I'm the only one who has this issue, or if everyone's else's humi's eventually lose humidity.
> 
> We'll see... if everyone else has the same problem, then I turn these cedar accessory boxes into treasure chests. If they don't, I'm doing more work than I need to ATM, and need to invest in nice humi. Either way, distilled water is cheap and $17... well... it's the nice of a nice stick!


I am always good with cheap BUT functional, I would rather trust a Tupperdor with couple of cedar trays and a boveda pak or beads than a cheap humi which requires constant monitoring. No need to buy a good Humidor until you are ready for it but in the meantime, Tupperdor would be my recommendation, JMHO.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Finally arrived! Limited edition Roma Craft / Dojo creation. Only 500 Boxes. It was a scorcher today so they are gonna have to rest.



















The whisky rebellion has arrived!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

laxntiga said:


> Thank goodness I am single, and for disposable income (I save elsewhere, trust me, I'm not rich, lol).
> 
> 1. Illusione Rothschildes - 5pack
> 2. Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo - 5pack
> 3. Liga Privada LP40 - 5pack
> 4. Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 5pack
> 
> 5. Yukon Humidor (to store all the above in, of course).
> - JK, I would keep all my similar cigars together.


 I've really enjoyed the few Dirty Rats I've smoked, and of course the IR's... well done. ;-)

I would second Selpo's nod as to the wisdom of purchasing a $17 humi, might be just fine, but IMO a guy should not skimp on the infrastructure necessary to mind what ultimately becomes stacks of cash, one's cigar investment.


----------



## Joe Sticks

I'm relatively new to this after jumping back into cigars again.

But, I have to say that one of the things I've learned from the good, experienced folks here which has already saved me tons of money and hassles is going with Tupperdors and Boveda packs or beads. I have several of these containers and they keep all my sticks right at the RH they need to be. I can look thru their clear bodies to see the hygrometer inside without opening them. I bought them at wallie world, many of them were under $10-13 each. I also have a nice looking wood, cedar lined desk top humi that I bought years ago. I'd only use it to dry box a few sticks. It just won't maintain RH like the Tupperdors. Best part, I have far more cigar storage capacity for much less money than I would need to spend in a wood humi that would work as well.


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 CH LC46 and 2016 Tat TAA


----------



## Shunamaji

Went and picked up 2 undercrown from my b&m

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

el diablo carnage........
20 undercrown 
5 rp decade
5 ladc mi amor
5 la palina el diario robusto

B&M carnage........
8 lp feral flying pigs
5 lp9
10 af 858

don't want to tap the boxes yet, so I am buying 5'rs to smoke while I wait.......the ferals will be put to sleep............blamed the undercrowns on @UBC03 and his incessant kudos........to my wife anyways........speaking of the wife, she waited in the car at the b&m and first thing she says when I get back was "how much you spend?"...........I was worried......is this the first complaint about my cigar spending?......nope, she guessed within 20 bucks, says she is seeing if her theory of amount of time in the store correlates to how much I spend..............lol.........I think she got lucky, but there may be something to it........gonna have to mess up her theory the next time she goes with me.......because im an ass^%le.............lol(j/k of course..........will still spend)


----------



## Regiampiero

This stuff, but the daruma are moldy...I might have to make a few phone calls Monday. The mold is dry and only on the side that was in contact with the cedar lining, maybe I'll just wipe then what do you guys think?

 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

azmadurolover said:


> el diablo carnage........
> 20 undercrown
> 5 rp decade
> 5 ladc mi amor
> 5 la palina el diario robusto
> 
> B&M carnage........
> 8 lp feral flying pigs
> 5 lp9
> 10 af 858
> 
> don't want to tap the boxes yet, so I am buying 5'rs to smoke while I wait.......the ferals will be put to sleep............blamed the undercrowns on @UBC03 and his incessant kudos........to my wife anyways........speaking of the wife, she waited in the car at the b&m and first thing she says when I get back was "how much you spend?"...........I was worried......is this the first complaint about my cigar spending?......nope, she guessed within 20 bucks, says she is seeing if her theory of amount of time in the store correlates to how much I spend..............lol.........I think she got lucky, but there may be something to it........gonna have to mess up her theory the next time she goes with me.......because im an ass^%le.............lol(j/k of course..........will still spend)


Did you tell em I sent you..that's how I get my percentage from swisher.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Winter stock
La Palina KB


----------



## NotAHipster

azmadurolover said:


> el diablo carnage........
> 20 undercrown
> 5 rp decade
> 5 ladc mi amor
> 5 la palina el diario robusto
> 
> B&M carnage........
> 8 lp feral flying pigs
> 5 lp9
> 10 af 858
> 
> don't want to tap the boxes yet, so I am buying 5'rs to smoke while I wait.......the ferals will be put to sleep............blamed the undercrowns on @UBC03 and his incessant kudos........to my wife anyways........speaking of the wife, she waited in the car at the b&m and first thing she says when I get back was "how much you spend?"...........I was worried......is this the first complaint about my cigar spending?......nope, she guessed within 20 bucks, says she is seeing if her theory of amount of time in the store correlates to how much I spend..............lol.........I think she got lucky, but there may be something to it........gonna have to mess up her theory the next time she goes with me.......because im an ass^%le.............lol(j/k of course..........will still spend)


Haha next time just go in and have a seat and cigar.. Really mess her calculations up!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

NotAHipster said:


> Haha next time just go in and have a seat and cigar.. Really mess her calculations up!
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Don't forget to crack a window..it's hot in the car.. ..

Sounds like you've got a good thing goin...I wouldn't mess with it if I were you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

NotAHipster said:


> Haha next time just go in and have a seat and cigar.. Really mess her calculations up!


>Or go the other way: RUN in, grab a few BOXES, check out, back to car in under 3 minutes and she'll think you didn't spend much at all!!!>


----------



## laxntiga

From the devils site... (I feel bad, I think I'm going to order boxes from another site to balance some of all these 5'ers).

1. Herrera Esteli - Drew Estate: Piramide Fina (single)
2. Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
3. Hygro-Set Hygrometer
4. A. Flores AFR-75 (5 pack)


Bought the A. Flores because someone posted a pic of them smoking one on the "what did you smoke today" section, and looked DELICIOUS. Also, finally picked up the Flying Pig!!!!! OMG! Finally, after 2 years (on and off searching). I paid a pretty penny, and I will surely let them rest long before I tear into one.

Bought the hygrometer for the Yukon humi, but i'm not sure if that's enough space. DEFINITELY not enough space if I start buying boxes. I am considering going tupperdors. *sigh... the addiction.


----------



## Navistar

Hemingway Signatures to be rested 6 months


----------



## NotAHipster

Navistar said:


> Hemingway Signatures to be rested 6 months


specifically in my personal tupperdor

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Another purchase to add to the Maduro haven humi. Are oscuro wrappers like Maduro? I don't know but it's the only place I have space for them.


----------



## Navistar

Hudabear said:


> Another purchase to add to the Maduro haven humi. Are oscuro wrappers like Maduro? I don't know but it's the only place I have space for them.


So you separate your wrappers in different humidors?


----------



## Hudabear

Navistar said:


> So you separate your wrappers in different humidors?


Not on purpose. What happened was I revived my desktop humidor from the winter just in time for a big purchase that delivered and was subsequently all maduros. So it became my maduridor.


----------



## Navistar

Lol. Nothing wrong with that. I'm ocd enough that I have a Tupperware filled with cigars for the next 2 months. Almost all first time smokes that I will finish before getting to 2nd bin.

2nd bin will be 2+ months old of the same cigars and a 3rd bin that should be 6+ months of the same cigars when I get to them. 

I buy 5-packs so it's easy to split them up that way. Also got plenty of Padron 2000, Fuente samplers, Flor de Oliva and Nica Libre when I'm not in the mood for a new smoke


----------



## NotAHipster

Navistar said:


> Lol. Nothing wrong with that. I'm ocd enough that I have a Tupperware filled with cigars for the next 2 months. Almost all first time smokes that I will finish before getting to 2nd bin.
> 
> 2nd bin will be 2+ months old of the same cigars and a 3rd bin that should be 6+ months of the same cigars when I get to them.
> 
> I buy 5-packs so it's easy to split them up that way. Also got plenty of Padron 2000, Fuente samplers, Flor de Oliva and Nica Libre when I'm not in the mood for a new smoke


This is how I was planning it out in my head

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

It made sense in my head. Wasn't sure if it would for anyone else.


----------



## azmadurolover

Hudabear said:


> Another purchase to add to the Maduro haven humi. Are oscuro wrappers like Maduro? I don't know but it's the only place I have space for them.


nice!


----------



## Rondo

Lonsdales for '17


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> Lonsdales for '17
> 
> View attachment 82826


17 what? Not dollars surely?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> 17 what? Not dollars surely?


I think they'll be put to rest and smoked in 2017.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Should probably get a sign that says "all my money goes to drew estates."

Undercrown shade belico - 5
Undercrown corona viva - 5
LP 9 robusto - 1
LP t52 - 1

And just to Make sure I stay unbiased.
858 maduro - 2
Oliva series V -1
Butera Royal Vintage - 1
Padron Londres Maduro - 1

... and a second tupperdore.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well not exactly a purchase but last night I did win Beat the Dealer again. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Well not exactly a purchase but last night I did win Beat the Dealer again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Lol I wasted all my chips trying to win those bad boys. I did just post a pic of the h upmann legacy set with box mold I won Sunday or Monday in the beat the dealer thread.


----------



## poppajon75

I've never had luck on Beat the Dealer but, it doesn't stop me from trying 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call today!










Gotta start smoking some of these, running out of room!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Coodie Ross

Eat something savory or mesquite like before those KFCs i bet you would thank me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Not bad for $9 - JR rapid fire auction win:










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## AZ330FZL

Coodie Ross said:


> Eat something savory or mesquite like before those KFCs i bet you would thank me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see how that would be good, had one not that long ago and boy was it tasty. Decided to put these in their own tuperador. The single didn't give off to much smokey smell but 5 of them together is no joke.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Love these things!


























If you like a cigar in the morning with your coffee, or just looking for what is IMO the best mild, flavorful stick on the planet, I know big claim, but look no more, your looking at it.

These are very good. ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Hudabear

The legacy set came in today. Holy cow. I'm not excited about the sticks as much as the mold box. It's heavy duty. Will be saving it for experimental reasons down the road.


----------



## poppajon75

Grey Goose said:


> Love these things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like a cigar in the morning with your coffee, or just looking for what is IMO the best mild, flavorful stick on the planet, I know big claim, but look no more, your looking at it.
> 
> These are very good. ;-)
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


I'm actually ordering a box tomorrow. It'll be my first official box purchase. With the endorsement you gave me earlier on these how could I not 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

poppajon75 said:


> I'm actually ordering a box tomorrow. It'll be my first official box purchase. With the endorsement you gave me earlier on these how could I not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed. 

Luis is leaving for IPCPR tomorrow, but its pretty cool, ordinarily if you call the factory in Little Havana, it's Luis Sanchez himself who answers the phone, how cool is that.

The LTC's are a gem.


----------



## poppajon75

Grey Goose said:


> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Luis is leaving for IPCPR tomorrow, but its pretty cool, ordinarily if you call the factory in Little Havana, it's Luis Sanchez himself who answers the phone, how cool is that.
> 
> The LTC's are a gem.


Those Maduros look pretty tasty too 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

I bought two samplers from CI today. I am excited to get them. Lucky I have some cigars to smoke while they rest. I have company coming in to town tomorrow to hit the casino and play some poker. He's bringing some smokes that have 2-3 years on them for me as well.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Bought a few Oliva Serie G Robusto Cameroons nearly 2 weeks ago.

Just letting them rest even though I'm verrrrrry tempted.


----------



## m_cat12

Mail call!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Waiting for these is going to be torture.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

My latest CP purchase delivered today. Looking forward to both of these.








Time to start smoking my stash. I can literally not fit another fiver in any humi even if I wanted to.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well Saturday was a big delivery day, wasn't expecting everything all at once but I'll take it. 
Winnings from Beat the Dealer:








CI deal on Undercrown's with bonus pack and Cigar Page deal on LFD's









AZ330FZL


----------



## azmadurolover

Hudabear said:


> My latest CP purchase delivered today. Looking forward to both of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start LOOKING FOR ANOTHER HUMIDOR. I can literally not fit another fiver in any humi even if I wanted to.


there, fixed it for you.....:grin2:


----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Well Saturday was a big delivery day, wasn't expecting everything all at once but I'll take it.
> Winnings from Beat the Dealer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CI deal on Undercrown's with bonus pack and Cigar Page deal on LFD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


some mighty fine choices there.......


----------



## Grey Goose

I need to try that Prensado... hmmm.

...be back in a few, gotta check on some things. ;-)


----------



## AZ330FZL

Grey Goose said:


> I need to try that Prensado... hmmm.
> 
> ...be back in a few, gotta check on some things. ;-)


I have had one resting since February so I may have to try it out to see how these other 5 should be.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

azmadurolover said:


> there, fixed it for you.....:grin2:


Lol! Nope. I won't be giving in to the enablers. The worst thing that can happen is I get bombed and am forced to buy another Tupperware but for now everything fits perfectly.


----------



## poppajon75

Ordered on Friday am; received today. They were quick with the shipping. Threw in the gratuitous "first box in the coolidor" pic.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Grey Goose said:


> I need to try that Prensado... hmmm.
> 
> ...be back in a few, gotta check on some things. ;-)


Prensado fiver on JR for $25


----------



## laxntiga

I was scared poopless of critters because of the high heat these days (still praying, the bulk of my purchases coming in this week). I think I got all my purchases done for cigars to smoke next year. Probably dropped over $1k in the last few weeks after neglecting my stogies in my humi's over the last winter. Had to buy another cheap humi, and a 48 qt cooler. Resorted to stopping by my B&M for boxes until my trays get in.

Gonna humble brag a bit... look what the mail lady dropped off today. Anyway, this is one of the most prized possessions, which will be added to the humi's to rest.



I have waited over 2 years for this... searching on and off, and I just so happened to find it on the devils site. Paid the price, they better be dam good. I heard Drew E. re-stocking their ambassadors with more soon (Sept IIRC).

I consolidated all my 1'ers (strays, samplers, etc.) into one 50 count humidor which I will grab from for golf/friends who don't really smoke cigars, whenever I need one "on the run", or business trips. The other 50 counter is seasoning ATM for my nice maduro's / oscuro's to store. The 48qt cooler is going to be for longer term resting. Lastly, decided to use my 9 qt cooler for my Connecticut's.

Everyone pray with me, my shipments come in and I don't have a critter problem.


----------



## MikeFox87

The Bradleys are for party guests, the AFRs are for me


----------



## laxntiga

MikeFox87 said:


> The Bradleys are for party guests, the AFRs are for me


Can I be a guest? lol, you treat your guests well! I picked up another 5'er of the AFR's myself (5 already sitting in humi and resting), gonna let them sit for a while before I smoke one. I heard they were divine.


----------



## MikeFox87

Make the flight, and one is yours! Lol -- I've actually never had the AFRs either. Dying to try one. Waiting is the hardest part


----------



## laxntiga

That mail lady... seriously, thank her back and legs... she must have had a tough time carrying these to me.







Got more boxes coming in from the devils site. Picked these babies up from Famous. I'm littered in 5'ers too. I don't think these guys will make it to next year =T

(5'ers that came with my boxes: Mi Amor's in different sizes, Hemingway Short Story, Brickhouse Maduro, Cabaiguan Guapo's jr, Kristoff Ligero Robusto, Neanderthal)

Think I may need to take a cigarcation... if I make it through the day without getting fired for lighting one up right now (box is next to me... my palms are sweaty, and my mouth is salivating).

First box I ever bought were Punch's something... (little did I know... there are delicious delicious creamy Maduro's out there. Hey, at least they have FANTASTIC construction!). This hobby is now a full blown addiction.

Waiting on my next "big box".... Monday... hurry F up (never will I ever say that again).

*edit, TY for everyone's prayers ^^" but the UPS & USPS ladies have some more work cut out for them... at least until end of next week (or until my bank account hits $0.00). Pray for a 65 degree temperature w/ 70% humidity from PA to Houston please.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Found this on my doorstep this morning. Now the hard part......waiting while they nap! Never had an Undercrown or a Jericho Hill.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great choices

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@laxntiga
Nice grabs.
Put the ferals and Norteños at the bottom of that cooler and forget you have them until at _least Xmas. You'll be happy you did._


----------



## Cibao Valley

AF Añejos: 55's & 77's


----------



## AZ330FZL

MrCrowley39 said:


> Found this on my doorstep this morning. Now the hard part......waiting while they nap! Never had an Undercrown or a Jericho Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


They are both fantastic cigars. Two of of my favorites. Just got a box of Undercrown Gran Toro and the 2nd Jericho sampler last week. Great minds think alike.

AZ330FZL


----------



## laxntiga

MrCrowley39 said:


> Found this on my doorstep this morning. Now the hard part......waiting while they nap! Never had an Undercrown or a Jericho Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I smoke the Undercrowns regularly. They pale in comparison to the No. 9. When I accomplished something big, I treat myself to the No. 9. When it's a good day, I smoke an Undercrown.

I found the Undercrown to be more... not as soft as the No. 9, and not as many transitions, however, a solid stick indeed. It holds it's own.

Don't age em', smoke em if you got em' (of course, after a month or two rest).


----------



## laxntiga

Sorry for the blurry picture. Also, don't tell my boss this, but the only reason I come in to work these days is because I have cigars coming in everyday. I think of it as... a dose of healthy motivation.

Room101 San Andres 808 (the 10'er)
Room 101 Connecticut 404 (the 5'er)



Found out about Room101, gonna give em a whirl!

Comnnnnnnnnnn cedar trays & hygrometers, where you at? Famous, I know I have cigars in my cart, stop emailing me! I need to first make sure I have enough room in the 48qt!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another shipment arrived this morning, it's like Christmas in July! Picked up a couple Joya Nicaragua samplers and a couple of each different FDO. The wife added the AB double torch lighter.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have realized that upon returning from my vacation from the outer banks I'm short a MODUS tool and my Xikar cutter, not to mention all but one pair of underwear! WTF? 

So I have ordered the first to items again via Amazon and I just can't figure out where the hell I packed my underwear as I remember putting 6 pair in my suitcase. 

Luckily that's replaceable too, but tired of wearing board shorts. Will hit up the clothier tomorrow. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have realized that upon returning from my vacation from the outer banks I'm short a MODUS tool and my Xikar cutter, not to mention all but one pair of underwear! WTF?
> 
> So I have ordered the first to items again via Amazon and I just can't figure out where the hell I packed my underwear as I remember putting 6 pair in my suitcase.
> 
> Luckily that's replaceable too, but tired of wearing board shorts. Will hit up the clothier tomorrow.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'd be careful going commando with a lost MODUS tool floating around.>


----------



## AZ330FZL

Mail Call today. Couple 5ers. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Crux - Du Connoisseur No. 2's


----------



## puffnstuff

Just got paid and I'm trying to not go overboard.


----------



## Grey Goose

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have realized that upon returning from my vacation from the outer banks I'm short a MODUS tool and my Xikar cutter, not to mention all but one pair of underwear! WTF?
> 
> So I have ordered the first to items again via Amazon and I just can't figure out where the hell I packed my underwear as I remember putting 6 pair in my suitcase.


ROTF! That, is some funny ****!!!

...it's always that last round of drinks, right, if we would only have stopped at the round before the last one everything would have been just fine...


----------



## Grey Goose

Famous last words:



puffnstuff said:


> Just got paid and I'm trying to not go overboard.


Submit to the force young Cigar Jedi, it's pointless to fight against it's will.


----------



## Steve C.

puffnstuff said:


> Just got paid and I'm trying to not go overboard.


Might as well have just taken your pay in cigars.:laugh2:


----------



## Chris80

Trying natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> Trying natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...blasphemy... it's a Pardon damn it!

LOL, JK, I'm sure they'll be terrific.


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> ...blasphemy... it's a Pardon damn it!
> 
> LOL, JK, I'm sure they'll be terrific.


We all know my two favorite cigars. Any Padron Maduro and Fuente sungrowns. Just trying something different. Hey, it's still a Padron 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> We all know my two favorite cigars. Any Padron Maduro and Fuente sungrowns. Just trying something different. Hey, it's still a Padron
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, enjoy.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Chris80 said:


> Trying natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one is up first?


----------



## NotAHipster

Some from the B&M yesterday and two samplers showed up today!
























Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

SoCal Gunner said:


> Which one is up first?


I had the 64 with Glenlivet 12 OUTSTANDING

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Chris80 said:


> I had the 64 with Glenlivet 12 OUTSTANDING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, it's like I posted that myself.


----------



## Regiampiero

Grey Goose said:


> ...blasphemy... it's a Pardon damn it!
> 
> LOL, JK, I'm sure they'll be terrific.


I actually prefer the 64s in natural, but the 26s in maduro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> I actually prefer the 64s in natural, but the 26s in maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I need another bottle of Glenlivet. Maybe tomorrow I'll pick one up and have that 26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Regiampiero said:


> I actually prefer the 64s in natural, but the 26s in maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


A Padron 1964 Aniversario in natural... ugh... that's positively un-natural by its very own definition.

Gee, and I would never have taken you for a blasphemer either unless you said something.

LOL... ;-)


----------



## MyFatherFan

AVO Classic Covers LE 2015


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> A Padron 1964 Aniversario in natural... ugh... that's positively un-natural by its very own definition.
> 
> Gee, and I would never have taken you for a blasphemer either unless you said something.
> 
> LOL... ;-)


 @Grey Goose, it's not like any of us said we liked Gurkhas......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> @Grey Goose, it's not like any of us said we liked Gurkhas......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except me. ..ghurkas make msrp googling cigar moochers wet themselves. .they don't need to know I paid less than 2$ sometimes less than 1$ a stick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> @*Grey Goose*, it's not like any of us said we liked Gurkhas......
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...considering your blonde Padron fetish, the Gurkha thing is simply a "yet".

Haha... I'm totally just teas'in with ya brother, enjoy the **** out of that bad boy.

(Even if it is a bastardization of the perfect cigar.) ;-)


----------



## Chris80

I know you are, that's what makes it all fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oliva Master Blends 3:


----------



## laxntiga

Hate you devils site... they better be good as the reviews.







At least I get a cool desktop humidor... kinda... boveda pack 69% here we go~



I plan on putting my small cigars in there, until I make/find something else - just placed another $250 order with Famous for a mix of "work break" smokes... jaridor to show off? Go clandestine and hide a small tupperdor under my desk? Just keep them at home and bring one or two to work everyday?


----------



## NotAHipster

Cibao Valley said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3:


I've been curious about those.. Have you had then before?


----------



## AZ330FZL

NotAHipster said:


> I've been curious about those.. Have you had then before?


I really like the Master Blends 3, tons of smoke and very smooth.

AZ330FZL


----------



## NotAHipster

AZ330FZL said:


> I really like the Master Blends 3, tons of smoke and very smooth.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Thanks, I'll add them to my wish list.


----------



## Cibao Valley

NotAHipster said:


> I've been curious about those.. Have you had then before?


Just had my first one a few weeks ago and after trying it, I just had to go get some more. Gonna let these rest for long while though.


----------



## UBC03

laxntiga said:


> Hate you devils site... they better be good as the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I get a cool desktop humidor... kinda... boveda pack 69% here we go~
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on putting my small cigars in there, until I make/find something else - just placed another $250 order with Famous for a mix of "work break" smokes... jaridor to show off? Go clandestine and hide a small tupperdor under my desk? Just keep them at home and bring one or two to work everyday?


Anyone else think the box art looks like a psychotic Roy Orbison?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

^ Well... I work with predom... all Asians in my office. I told everyone my "Uncle Lee" sent me a box of his own cigars. Everyone believed me.


Sometimes, you gotta' have a little fun, kek.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lmao


----------



## NotAHipster

laxntiga said:


> ^ Well... I work with predom... all Asians in my office. I told everyone my "Uncle Lee" sent me a box of his own cigars. Everyone believed me.
> 
> Sometimes, you gotta' have a little fun, kek.


Every time I see kek in your post it cracks me up..

I'm going to order a Camacho sampler and a fiver of Kristoff maduro tonight or tomorrow..


----------



## laxntiga

Them Kristoff Maduro's are tasty. I bought a box after the FIRST STICK, no lie! I bought a 5'er of their ligero maduro's, and have another 5 in the mail. If they are anything like the regular maduro's I think i'll like them.

I'm going to guess the ligero adds some strength... some "oomph" if you would, and some spices to it. The regular maduro is cool, creamy, maduro-taste bliss. I fell asleep smoking one (I sh*t you not). I coined the Kristoff Maduro the "IV of relaxation". HIGHLY recommend.

I heard the Camacho maduro's are good too, never tried one yet.


I wish I had a fellow puffer in Houston around me. I'd totally be up for herf's and some trades. Shoot, i'll bring the beer (if I'm bringing a bottle, gentlemen's agreement - no one is drinking from the bottle unless we're together). The deal goes, if I bring the hooch, you're brewing the coffee (if weekend morning smoke).


----------



## Ams417

UBC03 said:


> Anyone else think the box art looks like a psychotic Roy Orbison?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was thinking more of an Elvis / Jay Leno love child.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Though I would try a few tins of Fuente Cubanitos. They can age until Winter. Long filler. $2/per stick. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Stonedog

Stopped by a local shop and picked up:

Aging Room Maduro robusto
Aging Room M356 robusto
Cain Habano torpedo

Not a big haul, but I've been wanting to try these for a while now.


----------



## Cibao Valley

MF Le Bijou 1922


----------



## rockethead26

Cibao Valley said:


> MF Le Bijou 1922


Those are yummy!


----------



## laxntiga

zomg, i need to stop buying.

1. Oliva Serie V Lancero - 5'er
2. Graycliff G2 Maduro (Pirate Torpedo) - 2x 5'ers
3. Liga Privada LP40's - 5'er
4. San Cristobal Revelation + Alec Bradley Prensado - 5'er (of each)
5. Tatuaje Cabaiguan Guapos RX - 5'er
6. H. Upmann The Banker Annuity (Toro) - 5'er

7. Cabaiguan Guapos - 5'er
8. Padron Londres - 5'er

A bunch of small cigars (mixed)


That humidor better hurry up. I need that ASAP, my cooler is FULL. Played Tetris and reorganized trays for an hour last night FML. My other humi's are also full. Please UPS, please bring my humi faster than planned.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bought a few more RiMa craft. Excellence XVII. 10 total. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## laxntiga

I seriously need help. How do you keep away from the devils site?

1. 5 Vegas Series "A" Anomaly (4.5" x 44) - 5'er - I was thinking this could be a short work smoke... had the 5 vegas' before, pretty good value, satisfying... so why not?

2. 5 Vegas Series "A" Special Edition (4.5 x 60) - 2x 5'ers - So... wow, I saw the shape, ohhhhhh a figurado~ I may enjoy smoking a flavor characteristic in a unique size.... BUY BUY BUY


I'm poor now (I have more I'm bidding on, it's an addiction).


----------



## Navistar

laxntiga said:


> I seriously need help. How do you keep away from the devils site?
> 
> 1. 5 Vegas Series "A" Anomaly (4.5" x 44) - 5'er - I was thinking this could be a short work smoke... had the 5 vegas' before, pretty good value, satisfying... so why not?
> 
> 2. 5 Vegas Series "A" Special Edition (4.5 x 60) - 2x 5'ers - So... wow, I saw the shape, ohhhhhh a figurado~ I may enjoy smoking a flavor characteristic in a unique size.... BUY BUY BUY
> 
> I'm poor now (I have more I'm bidding on, it's an addiction).


You may be kidding but some people really have problems with spending. Don't let this hobby consume you.


----------



## laxntiga

I'm good with finances (well... saving some, and knowing when to stop), but seriously, that devils site is so bad, terrible. Especially when things are slow at work.

I decided to stop buying cigars for another month or two, until I finish up whats in one of my smaller humi's.


----------



## laxntiga

My Murcielago cigars came in today, along with my Zederkoff hygrometer I intend on using for my coolerdor.

I need my new humi in the mail PRONTO (scheduled to come in on Monday). My current humi's are packed to the brim, and I have no space in my cooler for tetris games.

I think I'm done buying for a while. Still have some more coming in, and I stopped bidding on things.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Received my AVO CC LE 2015 today.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Went for a drive (1 hour drive each way) to a couple B&M's. Grabbed a triple of a house blend, Nicaragua long fillers wrapped in a Sumatra wrapper. The flavoured CAO is something the wife said she wanted to try.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Cigar(s) for the misses is always +1


----------



## tonyzoc

I just purchased a 5 pack of Padron 64 Principe maduro and Padron 4000 maduro at sosacigars.com for 30% off...came to $59 shipped...weekend sale fyi...they only have 5 packs of select sizes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fell victim to the SBC Illusione sale. Stocked up on
2 X 5 of Epernay Le Elegance and
2 X 5 Epernay Le Petit. 

I forgot how pricy these sticks are, even with 30% off. 

Bye, bye $132. But 25 sticks are now on their way to me. 

Having a well rested Le Elegance this morning broke any will power. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

tonyzoc said:


> I just purchased a 5 pack of Padron 64 Principe maduro and Padron 4000 maduro at sosacigars.com for 30% off...came to $59 shipped...weekend sale fyi...they only have 5 packs of select sizes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up. Just picked up 2 fivers of the 2000 Maduro robusto for $40 shipped. Sweet deal.


----------



## azmadurolover

tonyzoc said:


> I just purchased a 5 pack of Padron 64 Principe maduro and Padron 4000 maduro at sosacigars.com for 30% off...came to $59 shipped...weekend sale fyi...they only have 5 packs of select sizes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


awesome............got 3 fivers each...2000 and 4000 maduro...thank you for that......I should prob close the cbid tab I have open.......gonna do a big order of unmentionables next week, don't want to rock the boat:grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I jumped in to grab some Caldwells. 
10 x The King is Dead and 
5 x Eastern Standard Time. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Got a great coupon for local B&M so I got some fancy sticks to try out. These unicorns have the most complex smells I have experienced to date. I'm thinkin they may be special. 

Liga ratzilla
Liga l40
Padron 1964 maduro
Padron 1926 maduro
La Palina black


----------



## Grey Goose

These are some delicious little sticks, Honduran produced Punch London Clubs, don't let the price fool you, they're legit!










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Navistar

The highest rated 5-pack on famous are Swisher Sweet chocolates for $3. Why am I spending huge money on mediocre cigars like Padron and Drew Estate? I think you guys are misleading me.


----------



## Chris80

Yummm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Oliva O.....Padron Maduro 8 cigar sampler.....Alec Bradley 10 pack (for friends who want a cigar)......Oliva Nub....Padron series 7000.....Padron Natural 8 cigar sampler.... Nub Cigars.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to put my money where my inaccurate texts are located. Bought a full box of 30 RoMa craft Intemperence EC XVIII 4" x 46rg. $135 with Puff code. 

I guess I could have waited for an additional 10% on a sale, but they were in stock. 

I'll buy a 5er of the CroMagnon knuckle draggers next time SBC has a sale. 

Budget is blown now. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC comes through with the Illusione Epernay load post haste.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Budget is blown now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Budget? :vs_laugh:


----------



## azmadurolover

rockethead26 said:


> Budget? :vs_laugh:


truth bomb..........


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> These are some delicious little sticks, Honduran produced Punch London Clubs, don't let the price fool you, they're legit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


I was thinking of picking up a box of those myself as I used to like those and could use some smaller cigars to smoke in this heat while I'm grilling.....


----------



## Grey Goose

droy1958 said:


> I was thinking of picking up a box of those myself as I used to like those and could use some smaller cigars to smoke in this heat while I'm grilling.....


I don't recommend to many cigars, but I think you will be glad you did, at $2 bucks a smoke they are a $5 stick all day long purely from a smoking experience, and frankly that is an understatement.


----------



## Grey Goose

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided to put my money where my inaccurate texts are located. Bought a full box of 30 RoMa craft Intemperence EC XVIII 4" x 46rg. $135 with Puff code.
> 
> I guess I could have waited for an additional 10% on a sale, but they were in stock.
> 
> I'll buy a 5er of the CroMagnon knuckle draggers next time SBC has a sale.
> 
> Budget is blown now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Have you tried the Caldwell stuff, most excelente'.

EDIT: ...and the Matilde sticks are amazing too.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Majority are non Cuban. But the jar full of cigars are all Cuban lol


----------



## MrCrowley39

Woke up to this little surprise this morning, my wife rocks! (The two FDO Corojo are replacements from two badly damaged caps in my last order)









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

MrCrowley39 said:


> Woke up to this little surprise this morning, my wife rocks! (The two FDO Corojo are replacements from dune badly damaged caps in my last order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Lucky man


----------



## rockethead26

MrCrowley39 said:


> ... my wife rocks!
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Yes, she does!


----------



## azmadurolover

X3.....


----------



## Navistar

Not the package I was hoping for today but better than nothing :nerd2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Glad they arrived quick and with Bovedas inside and out.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Nice!!!


----------



## rockethead26

Got some Fuente goodness today.


----------



## AZ330FZL

rockethead26 said:


> Got some Fuente goodness today.


That's a pretty sweet Fuente set. Haven't seen that before.

AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

AZ330FZL said:


> That's a pretty sweet Fuente set. Haven't seen that before.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Cigar Page ran a special on it for $93 and free shipping. Couldn't pass it up even though all the sticks will be new to me. I knew I had liked every Fuente I had tried, so what the heck, right?


----------



## Kyle Lukas

rockethead26 said:


> Got some Fuente goodness today.


I had a fuente today and didn't like it at all, maybe I should try a different type.....


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Navistar said:


> Not the package I was hoping for today but better than nothing :nerd2:


Lol, nice!!


----------



## rockethead26

Kyle Lukas said:


> I had a fuente today and didn't like it at all, maybe I should try a different type.....


Which one?


----------



## Kyle Lukas

rockethead26 said:


> Which one?


I posted it in the what did you smoke today thread, I forget which type honestly......


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> I don't recommend to many cigars, but I think you will be glad you did, at $2 bucks a smoke they are a $5 stick all day long purely from a smoking experience, and frankly that is an understatement.


I used to smoke them along with the Rothchildes 20 years ago......


----------



## Grey Goose

droy1958 said:


> I used to smoke them along with the Rothchildes 20 years ago......


Ahh... they escaped my detection all these years, never was much of a NC Punch guy, my loss, well, they're still smoking great IMO. ;-)


----------



## laxntiga

Yay! Top shelf in my new humidor.

I got another few boxes in today. I am totally out of space... again.... and I have more cigars coming. Life is good. Will need to buy a few more boveda packs, maybe some beads & another cooler. Cooler's really are the most economical way. And... you get a cooler if you smoke all your cigars. It's kind of like a 2 for 1? need moar space >.>


----------



## Navistar

laxntiga said:


> Yay! Top shelf in my new humidor.
> 
> I got another few boxes in today. I am totally out of space... again.... and I have more cigars coming. Life is good. Will need to buy a few more boveda packs, maybe some beads & another cooler. Cooler's really are the most economical way. And... you get a cooler if you smoke all your cigars. It's kind of like a 2 for 1? need moar space >.>


Ha! You are in deep my friend


----------



## Grey Goose

Kyle Lukas said:


> I had a fuente today and didn't like it at all, maybe I should try a different type.....


Try a Hemingway or a Don Carlos, if you don't like those... well... you'll need to order a palate re-calibration kit from somewhere... ;-)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grey Goose said:


> Try a Hemingway or a Don Carlos, if you don't like those... well... you'll need to order a palate re-calibration kit from somewhere... ;-)


Aged both the Hemingway and Don Carlos. Rest does these cigars wonders.

I forgot I bought s block of 69% large Bovedas. For the NC tupperdors and humidors.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## jgarcia9102

I went a bit crazy on CBID last week... Shipping today:

5x Undercrown Grand Toro
10x Diesel Double Perfecto
5x JDN Antaño Dark Corojo El Martillo 
5x Diesel Unlimited d.X Belicoso
5x La Palina black Toro

The Diesels are new to me, they look tasty!


----------



## Champagne InHand

2 x 5ers of RoMa craft Intemperence XXI, the darker wrapper 4" x 46. Thought I would give them a try during the next RoMa craft discount, which is today at SBC code ROMA. 


My cube of 69% Bovedas showed up unexpectedly quick from cigar place, via Amazon. 

Still waiting in the Caldwells to show up. 

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Stogiepuffer

My latest purchases

Ramon Bueso Seleccion Toro
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 'XO'
Alec Bradley MAXX 'The Fix' (robusto gordo) 
Famous Buenos Maduritos

New to all 4. I've had AB Black Market a few years ago that was good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> My cube of 69% Bovedas showed up unexpectedly quick from cigar place, via Amazon.


Awe Man... Its too late now, but @WinsorHumidors posted an offer for wholesale Bovedas if we got 100 together and I was good for a brick... Maybe next time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Awe Man... Its too late now, but @WinsorHumidors posted an offer for wholesale Bovedas if we got 100 together and I was good for a brick... Maybe next time.


I've bought 3 bricks in the last year at different humidities. This was only $36.99 shipped which is better than I usually have found.

I like to age sticks at 72-74%. I like to lower the humidity in the smokes from the ISOM to just above 65% as well as a few shorter sticks, and 69 seem almost perfect. Of course having 5 tupperdors of various sizes and 3 large boxes, has me buying cubes fairly regularly. However once the boxes are placed into the tupperdors they soak up the humidity and tend to hold it much better.

Definitely next time.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## laxntiga

Stogiepuffer said:


> My latest purchases
> 
> Ramon Bueso Seleccion Toro
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 'XO'
> Alec Bradley MAXX 'The Fix' (robusto gordo)
> Famous Buenos Maduritos
> 
> New to all 4. I've had AB Black Market a few years ago that was good.


Had one of them Madurito's yesterday, not bad. First few puffs were a bit "harsh" (dunno how else to describe it), but it smooths out to a pleasurable smoke. I bought another box to "long-term rest" - basically, waiting to smoke the first box first.

Looks like you went shopping for some budget cigars, nice grabs my friend!

I didn't try the Gran Habano 2002's yet, heard they were pretty good, along with Flor de Oliva. I just got my shipment in of 5 Vegas figurado's, G2 Torpedo's and UMBAGOG (idk, heard it was made by Steve Saka? He used to work for Drew Estate).

No pics at the moment, but I'm f'd. I'm completely out of space, my jaridor's aren't coming in till Tuesday, and I am trash baging/ziplock bagging cigars at the moment. I might have to run out The Container Store to look for some tupperware or something. All out of Boveda's and have just enough beads for the 2 jaridor's (retro fit beads w. pantyhose into plastic humidifier on jar lid).

I realized, you shouldn't go shopping for cigars, unless you have the space. Once you figure out how much space you have, you _SHOULD_ think about when to stop. This was my mistake... now... I'm scrounging for more space, and mastered the art of Cigar Tetris (i'll post a pick of my cooler and prove it later) and I don't want to go shopping again to fill another cooler. I have enough cigars for the next year or so. Coolers + trays for the budget cigars, humidors for the nice cigars. Problem is, doesn't matter what cigars... I'm out of space, period.


----------



## Navistar

My container store has the 7 liter klip it boxes. Maybe your does too.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

laxntiga said:


> Had one of them Madurito's yesterday, not bad. First few puffs were a bit "harsh" (dunno how else to describe it), but it smooths out to a pleasurable smoke. I bought another box to "long-term rest" - basically, waiting to smoke the first box first.
> 
> Looks like you went shopping for some budget cigars, nice grabs my friend!
> 
> I didn't try the Gran Habano 2002's yet, heard they were pretty good, along with Flor de Oliva. I just got my shipment in of 5 Vegas figurado's, G2 Torpedo's and UMBAGOG (idk, heard it was made by Steve Saka? He used to work for Drew Estate).
> 
> No pics at the moment, but I'm f'd. I'm completely out of space, my jaridor's aren't coming in till Tuesday, and I am trash baging/ziplock bagging cigars at the moment. I might have to run out The Container Store to look for some tupperware or something. All out of Boveda's and have just enough beads for the 2 jaridor's (retro fit beads w. pantyhose into plastic humidifier on jar lid).
> 
> I realized, you shouldn't go shopping for cigars, unless you have the space. Once you figure out how much space you have, you _SHOULD_ think about when to stop. This was my mistake... now... I'm scrounging for more space, and mastered the art of Cigar Tetris (i'll post a pick of my cooler and prove it later) and I don't want to go shopping again to fill another cooler. I have enough cigars for the next year or so. Coolers + trays for the budget cigars, humidors for the nice cigars. Problem is, doesn't matter what cigars... I'm out of space, period.


I smoked a Madurito this morn on the way to work. It did start a little bland but picked up some flavor. Not bad for a drive smoke bit most of my stogies are on the road.

I picked up some $8 dry storage containers from IKEA that seal really well. A little small So I may get a few Klip-its since the are about 30% bigger.


----------



## php007

Some new Daidoffs


























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I take it that you like Davidoff's.. Got humi room for all of those?


----------



## Navistar

Nice little sampler to try some smaller smokes.

Punch London club
Jericho Hill 
Padron Cortico 
Liga Undercrown


----------



## droy1958

Fiver of Padron 2k Maddy's and a Sosa Selection hitchhiker......


----------



## tonyzoc

droy1958 said:


> Fiver of Padron 2k Maddy's and a Sosa Selection hitchhiker......


Got mine today too from sosacigars...5 4000s and 5 64 Principes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sosa's website and ****** weren't cooperating and my Cakdwell order was cancelled. Arghh. I replaced them with La Palina Old Sam. 

Just hit the B&M and over paid for two different Warped and a FFP. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

The few times I've tried Sosa website it hasn't worked at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Not a giant haul but I was finally able to talk my local into selling me the last 2 2009 Davidoff Seleccion 702 they had in safe keeping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> The few times I've tried Sosa website it hasn't worked at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The second try went through so I am hoping the La Palina Mr. Sam and the El Diario Robustos come through. At least with ****** trying a new place isn't so bad. Of course I thing that the Sosa.com site which just redirects you to Antillas cigar promotes their Sosa cigars as much as any small batch product. After spending $40 at the B&M on 3 cigars and holding it next to a pack of 10 that came in from SBC with a small Boveda, makes me think twice. But an Undercrown FFP was just a try of something new for $14.99. It won't be something I buy again even if it's grand.

I was surprised to see Warped boxes on their shelves and feel guilty that this is the lounge I use in Winters.

More and more vape products and cannabis are starting to take over the shelves as well as strange imported nun-chucks and crap. They have some very nice walk ins and glass faced humidors, but in Summer much of their business dries up. They have a separate vape shop down stairs. I'll stick with the lounge. Their Fuente chateau prices are reasonable. They let me smoke whatever if I buy any stick.

The Sosa site isn't the most professional, but we shall see about how this small order works out. I like La Palina too. Much humidor time is needed for them, but fairly expected.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

cigaraddict said:


> Not a giant haul but I was finally able to talk my local into selling me the last 2 2009 Davidoff Seleccion 702 they had in safe keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to buy a couple Davidoff Year of the Monkey, but don't want to pay untold sums for a novelty stick. Any recommendations? I'm a year of the Monkey so it's more sentimental than anything.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just got back from my B&M, where I smoked a cigar and bought a bunch of goodies to restock my tupperdore with.










From L to R: 20 count tin of Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Cigarillos for smokes during Half Time this upcoming football season ($19.99), Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Rothchild Robusto 4.5x50 ($5.69), La Imperiosa Magicos Robusto ($8.99), Alec Bradley American Classic Robusto ($5.49), Alec Bradley Coyol Belicoso ($8.69), and a San Cristobal Revelation Prophet ($8.29).

All total was $57 and change.


----------



## cigaraddict

Champagne InHand said:


> I would like to buy a couple Davidoff Year of the Monkey, but don't want to pay untold sums for a novelty stick. Any recommendations? I'm a year of the Monkey so it's more sentimental than anything.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


It's all subjective I paid way to much for those two sticks, but after smoking through my box and finding some 7 years later I figured the price was justified. As far as davidoff goes, they are very constant in the blending. All have the classic "davidoff mushroom" note. As long as that's your thing I look to the wrapper to decide if it's worth it to me, if it's a wrapper on a stick I've liked in the past I give it a go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

cigaraddict said:


> It's all subjective I paid way to much for those two sticks, but after smoking through my box and finding some 7 years later I figured the price was justified. As far as davidoff goes, they are very constant in the blending. All have the classic "davidoff mushroom" note. As long as that's your thing I look to the wrapper to decide if it's worth it to me, if it's a wrapper on a stick I've liked in the past I give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the wisest smokers I know once told me, why smoke 7 $5-6 dollars smokes a week when you could smoke 3 $13-14 or 2 $20 plus sticks a week and enjoy them that much more. Less is more; changed my perspective and allowed me to look outside my comfort zone for cigars and find some real gems... And some overpriced nonsense. Just my 2 cents in regards to more expensive stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

There are some pretty damn good smokes under $8. I like to smoke more than twice a week. I have been let down by sticks over $10 more than under. Mental? Maybe. Some brands just think their shit don't stink and it does.


----------



## laxntiga

Jade Falcon said:


> Just got back from my B&M, where I smoked a cigar and bought a bunch of goodies to restock my tupperdore with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: 20 count tin of Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Cigarillos for smokes during Half Time this upcoming football season ($19.99), Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Rothchild Robusto 4.5x50 ($5.69), La Imperiosa Magicos Robusto ($8.99), Alec Bradley American Classic Robusto ($5.49), Alec Bradley Coyol Belicoso ($8.69), and a San Cristobal Revelation Prophet ($8.29).
> 
> All total was $57 and change.


I just picked up 2 of those tupperdors (klip it's), 2x cedar trays and bunch of boveda's im short on. They should be in the mail.

The one of the klip it's fits 2 cigar boxes at are perfect for random small cigars I need to store, so I cheaped out and didn't go 2x trays in the other klip it =) THRIFTY~


----------



## cigaraddict

Navistar said:


> There are some pretty damn good smokes under $8. I like to smoke more than twice a week. I have been let down by sticks over $10 more than under. Mental? Maybe. Some brands just think their shit don't stink and it does.


Totally agree, took me taking the leap and smoking less to realize the gems and the overpriced stuff. I also used to smoke way to much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluedragon

A box of nine Forestcigars from Connecticut Valley Tobacco. They are resting with the other generals in the humidor.


----------



## Jade Falcon

laxntiga said:


> I just picked up 2 of those tupperdors (klip it's), 2x cedar trays and bunch of boveda's im short on. They should be in the mail.
> 
> The one of the klip it's fits 2 cigar boxes at are perfect for random small cigars I need to store, so I cheaped out and didn't go 2x trays in the other klip it =) THRIFTY~


Sounds awesome! That's called "being proactive"! :nerd2:

Send us pics when you get it set up.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Laranja Reserva:


----------



## Champagne InHand

cigaraddict said:


> Totally agree, took me taking the leap and smoking less to realize the gems and the overpriced stuff. I also used to smoke way to much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This can be the same in the food and beverage world as well, but I can have really good sub $20 wines a couple times a week and excellent wines a few times per month where the cost isn't the object.

I never skimp on mixed drinks with average spirits. Of course there are some good brands that don't break the bank. This applies to cigars as well. I usually have some good $4-$6 sticks 1-2 per day when I can, then the higher priced ones when they are ready. I don't rush wines ever. I cellar them for as long as it takes to get them in that premium drinking window. I have a rack of budget stuff that are always ready to go. The rest have peak Windows and I follow others dabblings on them through cellar tracker.

It's like sex. Maybe absence makes the heart grow fonder but there are ways to make each experience great. No reason to hold back. On your deathbed you will never think, "I'm glad I didn't smoke those good cigars..." I've seen enough people at their last moments to know this. You never know when your end is coming.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

Phat Cammies









i remember when this thread was for posting pics of purchases.


----------



## Navistar

last of a five pack with a good red wine. Enjoying the cool weather and contemplating buying a box. They have been very consistent. Knock your socks off good? Maybe not but damn good for $4/stick.


----------



## Navistar

Whoops, wrong thread


----------



## tonyzoc

Champagne InHand said:


> The second try went through so I am hoping the La Palina Mr. Sam and the El Diario Robustos come through. At least with ****** trying a new place isn't so bad. Of course I thing that the Sosa.com site which just redirects you to Antillas cigar promotes their Sosa cigars as much as any small batch product. After spending $40 at the B&M on 3 cigars and holding it next to a pack of 10 that came in from SBC with a small Boveda, makes me think twice. But an Undercrown FFP was just a try of something new for $14.99. It won't be something I buy again even if it's grand.
> 
> I was surprised to see Warped boxes on their shelves and feel guilty that this is the lounge I use in Winters.
> 
> More and more vape products and cannabis are starting to take over the shelves as well as strange imported nun-chucks and crap. They have some very nice walk ins and glass faced humidors, but in Summer much of their business dries up. They have a separate vape shop down stairs. I'll stick with the lounge. Their Fuente chateau prices are reasonable. They let me smoke whatever if I buy any stick.
> 
> The Sosa site isn't the most professional, but we shall see about how this small order works out. I like La Palina too. Much humidor time is needed for them, but fairly expected.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I've been buying cigars from Sosa cigars site, antillianCigars.com, and have never had a problem. This past week I did have some trouble hitting the site though. They're a family run organization and I'd bed it you called in the order you'd be better off...probably get Celina Sosa on the phone. I've been happy with them...some really good deals and usually fast shipping. I got a box of 10 lajugada nunchucks for $58 this week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Jade Falcon said:


> Sounds awesome! That's called "being proactive"! :nerd2:
> 
> Send us pics when you get it set up.


Proactive... ok~







Outside, using boveda's and will add some humi sticks.

Still waiting on some sticks, but... looks good so far. Perfect fit.

Top:


Bottom:


This is the other one, I filled with some shorter sticks and didn't go trays.



The trays are are perfect fit, JUST enough space to close the lid (the lid is elevated,- whew, because the trays stick above the top). They do hold more than a 40 ct.... maybe 70 cigars? 80 small ones?

If I think about it... is it economical? Yes, but... not so economical compared to my bigger coolerdor. Mine has 4 trays, but also holds 10 boxes (Tetris Master level: GRAND MASTER).

Still, for a near 70-80 cigar capacity, for... around $65 dollars? (shipping killed me), not bad. Easier to maintain than a humidor. I think it changes it up.

I'm keeping my "mid-term" smoking cigars in them =)


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Old Sam and El Diario order did show up. Unfortunately they have been in the freezer for the past 48 hours so no pictures... Yet. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Ams417

Navistar said:


> last of a five pack with a good red wine. Enjoying the cool weather and contemplating buying a box. They have been very consistent. Knock your socks off good? Maybe not but damn good for $4/stick.


Just picked up 10 for $36. Haven't got them yet but I've had several and for the money I love 'em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Grabbed a few on the way home, really smoking well for me right now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Bunch of samplers to keep broadening my horizons and some much needed Boveda packs. Special thanks to @WinsorHumidors for facilitating the buy.


----------



## cigaraddict

SoCal Gunner said:


> Bunch of samplers to keep broadening my horizons and some much needed Boveda packs. Special thanks to @WinsorHumidors for facilitating the buy.


+1 nice pickups; that la reloba Sumatra was my go to cheap stick back in the day, perfect every time and reasonable by the box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cigaraddict said:


> +1 nice pickups; that la reloba Sumatra was my go to cheap stick back in the day, perfect every time and reasonable by the box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is part of the "My Father and Friends Sampler". I'm not familiar with that smoke, but I'm going to note your endorsement.

How much time do you recommend I let these rest after acclimation?


----------



## cigaraddict

SoCal Gunner said:


> That is part of the "My Father and Friends Sampler". I'm not familiar with that smoke, but I'm going to note your endorsement.
> 
> How much time do you recommend I let these rest after acclimation?


I just went on a "mini-hunt" looks like they "reworked" the brand in 2014 by discontinuing it. Oh well; I never had the patience if I remember to keep them rested. I would either tuck it away or enjoy as soon as the rh is to your liking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

SoCal Gunner said:


> Bunch of samplers to keep broadening my horizons and some much needed Boveda packs. Special thanks to @*WinsorHumidors* for facilitating the buy.


Very nice haul!!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Now the cat and I can enjoy a cigar together.


----------



## Jade Falcon

laxntiga said:


> Proactive... ok~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside, using boveda's and will add some humi sticks.
> 
> Still waiting on some sticks, but... looks good so far. Perfect fit.
> 
> Top:
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> This is the other one, I filled with some shorter sticks and didn't go trays.
> 
> 
> 
> The trays are are perfect fit, JUST enough space to close the lid (the lid is elevated,- whew, because the trays stick above the top). They do hold more than a 40 ct.... maybe 70 cigars? 80 small ones?
> 
> If I think about it... is it economical? Yes, but... not so economical compared to my bigger coolerdor. Mine has 4 trays, but also holds 10 boxes (Tetris Master level: GRAND MASTER).
> 
> Still, for a near 70-80 cigar capacity, for... around $65 dollars? (shipping killed me), not bad. Easier to maintain than a humidor. I think it changes it up.
> 
> I'm keeping my "mid-term" smoking cigars in them =)


:surprise: Wow! Yep, that's proactive alright!

Very nicely done! I'm way too lazy to make my Klip It that nice.


----------



## laxntiga

@rockethead26

I got the same MyFather sampler you got! I smoked the Duena and the Garcia, not bad. Garcia flavors linger longer, Duena feels more delicate. Both nice cigars however!



*THE FAN*. I BOUGHT THE FAN (ignore delicious delicious 7-20-4 lonsdale cigar).

Box fan! Little college trick I learned back when. Prop a box fan out a window (this case, my patio door), with the flow facing outwards (away from you), and blow smoke into the fan, and the fan will carry all your smoke out of your room and into the wilderness~

I got sick and tired of sticking my cigar as close as possible to the door and praying the smoke goes out, decided to do something... $17 fix!

Got a box, placed box fan on box. Box is same height as my chair. Placed laptop on a fold table in front of me. Problem solved! Now, I can smoke all the cigars I want (tested it, my studio didn't smell of ANY smoke AT-ALL), while watching movies or anime. In this case it was Girls und Panzer. I play World of Tanks, so... idk (anyone else play WoT!?). Yes, I still play video games (no wife, no kids).

I need to get a longer board. Move the laptop back a little, have the board closer to me, so I can have a mini table I can place ashtray/drink on. Already got a footrest in mind. Fan is a bit loud, but laptop is louder =)

$17 fan beats $400 air filter, at least when it comes to cigar smoke.

----EDIT----

That day, I also bought a new tube of toothpaste (not pictured), but, I can say, don't brush your teeth before smoking a cigar. Brush em after. Lesson learned.

A dumb man, doesn't learn from his mistakes.
A smart man, learns from his mistakes.
A wise man, learns from others mistakes.

Learn from my mistakes. Be the wise man.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Don't forget to brush your tongue as well... After! 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Sharkies have landed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Scored a box of Undercrowns for $121, including shipping, on CA today. <happy dance!>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Turkmen said:


> Sharkies have landed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some pretty tasty sticks! Where did you score them as they are seasonal (I think)?


----------



## Rondo

SoCal Gunner said:


> Now the cat and I can enjoy a cigar together.


You're smoking CCs and Dirty Rats in front of the cat and he gets short filler.
What a douche.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

rondo said:


> you're smoking ccs and dirty rats in front of the cat and he gets short filler.
> What a douche.


lmao


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Champagne InHand

Bought a box of Caldwell JV. The short Jamon Jamon. SBC had them at 30% off today with caldwelljv code. After reading up, I decided to give them a try. I have plenty of humidor patience. 

A full box for $78. I'll take that. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

rockethead26 said:


> Those are some pretty tasty sticks! Where did you score them as they are seasonal (I think)?


Yes they are. One of my all time favorites. Holding this vitola in a hand is a pleasure on it's own.

I got it from an overseas website. I'll send you a pm with a link (don't want to post it here as it could be considered a link to a Cuban cigars source).

You might be right that they are seasonal. I noticed that they get listed few times a year, and they are usually sold out in a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

@droy1958

Nice snag! Punch's are perfect in construction imho, haven't had one go bad on me yet and I smoked a box of em + many other singles so far =)


----------



## laxntiga

My favorite UPS guy stopped by today.



Lookie what santa brought me.

Whew, them cigars are HOT, they're relaxing under my desk right now, trying to get them cooled down ASAP. Will check for beatles and they'll sit in their bags in a temporary "short rest" humi, before making their way into the "midterm" or "longterm" humi's


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Trying out some lonsdale before buying a box. Really enjoying the 6x42 sticks I have been smoking the past few weeks


----------



## cigaraddict

Got my "on the go sticks" aka yard work and car ride sticks in today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> I've been buying cigars from Sosa cigars site, antillianCigars.com, and have never had a problem. This past week I did have some trouble hitting the site though. They're a family run organization and I'd bed it you called in the order you'd be better off...probably get Celina Sosa on the phone. I've been happy with them...some really good deals and usually fast shipping. I got a box of 10 lajugada nunchucks for $58 this week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Lightning fast shipping. Good company best I can tell....


----------



## Robert Fouch

I see 5 Vegas maduros in there. They fix the burn on those .. I got a box last year and while i liked the flavor profile the wrapper was burn proof.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bit the bullet and ordered the Caldwell Long Live the King. The Harem box.

Caldwell are not cheap. I was torn between Long Live the King and The King is Dead, but The Harem is a SBC exclusive. 27 for just under $128 delivered, with Puff code getting me that 10% off. I could have waited around hoping Caldwell would go on sale, but better to have the box resting in my tupperdor I always say. 

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the Caldwell Long Live the King. The Harem box.


I Love the Caldwell _"The King is Dead"_ Diamond Girl!

I'll be anxiously awaiting your review on these.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some long sticks. Churchills?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are some long sticks. Churchills?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Toro my friend. 6X54 box press with an exceptional draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Got a box of those hidden away myself. Want to see if they improve in 6 months


----------



## Chris80

This one ROTT is fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgold21

Just ordered a cab of Papas Fritas...love those things, but moderately HTF (affordably) in stock


----------



## Steve C.

dgold21 said:


> Just ordered a cab of Papas Fritas...love those things, but moderately HTF (affordably) in stock


How much did you get them for, and where?


----------



## welborn

*Osok by edgar hoill cabron*

OSOK BY EDGAR HOILL CABRON arrived today. 3 Boxes of 10


----------



## Champagne InHand

welborn said:


> OSOK BY EDGAR HOILL CABRON arrived today. 3 Boxes of 10
> 
> View attachment 87978
> 
> 
> View attachment 87986
> 
> 
> View attachment 87994
> 
> 
> View attachment 88002


That's one huge amount of graphics design and printed wrapper. I hope the spent as much on making the cigar great. They certainly look cool.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Regiampiero

Well given that Edgar is a photographer/artist I guess it fits, but I'm interested in how they taste too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Well given that Edgar is a photographer/artist I guess it fits, but I'm interested in how they taste too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Very nice. It's great to hear about people's other hobbies that are in the cigar biz. Enjoy and report back. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Didn't really need any new sticks but thought it was time to support the local B&M a little.


----------



## Champagne InHand

They have arrived. Long Live the King. 

















Little guys.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cigar Fairy stopped by yesterday.

<secret handshake>
H&S Master Masons


----------



## TheSoldier

I've had these for a little while but neglected to post! 

2 boxes of Le Bijous (one not shown) a box of Flathead 660s, 2 assorted 5 pack samplers (not shown) and 2 My Father 5 pack samplers (one not shown). I've since smoked the MF samplers up and really like the Flor de Las Antillas, I'll have to get a box really soon!

Got another box of sticks too, but this isn't the thread for that one


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just ordered a box of Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff coronas. Weird size 4 7/8" x 44. However I really like that length and rg. 

Hope the cigar is as good as its size. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Shunamaji

Went to the B&M and got a few new sticks to try

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

My most recent order, not all are pictured.

5x Kristoff Maduro
5x Kristoff San Andres
5x Tat Reserva 7th
3x Viaje WLP Furiosa (this is a beautiful cigar; smooth, dark, oily wrapper)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Idecided to check at Sosa aka anitilliancigars.com and they had Caldwell on sale as well. I finally picked up a 10 pack of The King is Dead and a 5er of the Savages in the 6'x 50 size. 

I was really tempted to buy the Last Tsar in 5 pack but they seem so expensive if even on sale. I need to read some reviews before going that route though definitely less than another Opus X or crazy priced Lost City. I don't like to spend $20+ per cigar and definitely not when it's not a B&M lounge if some kind. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## welborn

*My first Bobalu Shipment*

I got my first order of Bobalu Cigars today. I got the limited edition cabinet selections sampler and the 6 cigar robusto sampler . The robusto came with a free cutter. Can't wait to try one. If they are as good as I have heard I see a vision, just beyond the hazy horizon. I see a couple new boxes of cigars in my future. LOL.


----------



## tonyzoc

From my local B&M...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

tonyzoc said:


> From my local B&M...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


great selections


----------



## welborn

I haven't had a cigar today but I did place an order from cigar.com. See anything you have tried? They will all be new to me except the Crowned head but I have only had one. Heard good things about Ave Maria but seem to be expensive I very much want to try LAS CALAVERAS. 


ITEM DESCRIPTION	AVAILABILITY	PRICE	QTY	TOTAL

Ave Maria Toro Sampler Box
BOX OF 6
IN STOCK	$34.99	1	$34.99


Ave Maria Morning Star Collection
5 CIGARS
IN STOCK	$39.99	1	$39.99


Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Double Robusto
BOX OF 24
IN STOCK	$199.99	1	$199.99


----------



## cigaraddict

gator_79 said:


> My most recent order, not all are pictured.
> 
> 5x Kristoff Maduro
> 
> 5x Kristoff San Andres
> 
> 5x Tat Reserva 7th
> 
> 3x Viaje WLP Furiosa (this is a beautiful cigar; smooth, dark, oily wrapper)


That WLP looks interesting; let us know how it smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

welborn said:


> I haven't had a cigar today but I did place an order from cigar.com. See anything you have tried? They will all be new to me except the Crowned head but I have only had one. Heard good things about Ave Maria but seem to be expensive I very much want to try LAS CALAVERAS.
> 
> ITEM DESCRIPTIONAVAILABILITYPRICEQTYTOTAL
> 
> Ave Maria Toro Sampler Box
> BOX OF 6
> IN STOCK$34.991$34.99
> 
> Ave Maria Morning Star Collection
> 5 CIGARS
> IN STOCK$39.991$39.99
> 
> Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Double Robusto
> BOX OF 24
> IN STOCK$199.991$199.99


Ave Maria are good. They go on sale a lot towards the end of the year. Buy a box then. Don't pay over $100!!!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## poppajon75

Stopped in a local B&M to grab a couple empty boxes for my coolidor and, decided to revisit a couple sticks I really enjoyed. Picked up an Undercrown Belicoso and, an Oliva Serie V Melanio fig. Looking forward to these two again. Was great to see the owner again and, as a bonus he have me the two Oliva robusto size boxes for free. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

poppajon75 said:


> Stopped in a local B&M to grab a couple empty boxes for my coolidor and, decided to revisit a couple sticks I really enjoyed. Picked up an Undercrown Belicoso and, an Oliva Serie V Melanio fig. Looking forward to these two again. Was great to see the owner again and, as a bonus he have me the two Oliva robusto size boxes for free.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Nice. Personal relationships are such a good thing.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## poppajon75

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice. Personal relationships are such a good thing.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Couldn't agree more. Super nice dude. I hadn't seen him in quite some time. When I find more time on my hands I need to spend a while catching up. There's a very casual lounge in his shop with comfortable seating which is right up my alley. He has events often such as an Ashton event coming up in a couple weeks. If I'm able to attend I'll snap some pics.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac

Had an itch to sample a few sticks that I've been eyeballing lately, so I went and picked up:

* AF Hemingway Classic
* Liga Privada No.9 Belicoso
* MF Le Bijou 1922

Looking forward to starting with the Hemingway


----------



## rockethead26

A nice delivery from SBC. 5-pack of El Gueguense Corona Gorda, 5-pack of My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto, 8-pack of Four Kicks and two free Avo 2015 Classic Covers.


----------



## poppajon75

Just pulled the trigger on a 10 ct box of Punch Rare Corojo 2016 limited editions from JR for 50% off. I actually had one back in April and, loved it. Sale is on until tomorrow morning at 6:59. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Machine

Just received my 5er of Crowned Heads La Careme Cosacos. I've been interested in these since they were announced, and I'm really looking forward to trying one once they've had a bit of rest.


----------



## Tedder87

Just got my latest order in front the devil site. 
10x Diesel Unholy cocktail
5x CAO Brazilia
5x RP Edge Maduro


----------



## Champagne InHand

antilliancigars.com delivers. Also making their Sosa brand I am tempted to give them a try.

Anyhow Caldwell The King is Dead x 10 and a 5er of the 6 x 50rg "Savages". The last is an extension of the LLtK blend but in a cool new vitola with nice cigar band to boot. 
















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Regiampiero

A box of nica for a friend and a bunch of devil's impulse buys.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

antilliancigars.com

Padron score, 30% off. Wish I would have been able to buy more. Now to let them acclimate while resisting the urge to smoke them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ams417 said:


> antilliancigars.com
> 
> Padron score, 30% off. Wish I would have been able to buy more. Now to let them acclimate while resisting the urge to smoke them.


My experience is Padróns are good to go.
They actually begin to lose flavors after a year.


----------



## Ams417

Thought I'd give them a couple weeks to chill out at 62%. I've got plenty of other good choices in the meanwhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> My experience is Padróns are good to go.
> They actually begin to lose flavors after a year.


+1. Not to mention it wasn't stored in a ci warehouse.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MansaMusa

Partagas Black Label Pronto
TIN OF 6

Hoyo de Monterrey Cigarillos Cigarillos
TIN OF 20

Partagas Miniaturas
TIN OF 8

Punch Bolos
TIN OF 6

CAO Brazilia Cariocas
TIN OF 5

Villiger Export Export Maduro
BRICK OF 50

Panter Blue
Tin OF 20

Davidoff Cigarillos Mini Cigarillos - Gold
TIN OF 10

Davidoff Cigarillos Mini Cigarillos - Platinum
TIN OF 10

La Aurora Leoninos Chicos
BOX OF 50

Hoyo de Monterrey Cigarillos Miniatures
TIN OF 20

Panter Vanilla
20 CIGARS

Drew Estate MUWAT Bait Fish
5-PACK

Drew Estate Liga Privada Papas Fritas Liga Privada Papas Fritas-bdl
5-PACK


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> antilliancigars.com
> 
> Padron score, 30% off. Wish I would have been able to buy more. Now to let them acclimate while resisting the urge to smoke them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impossible


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Impossible


$105 total for 10 x 2000 and 10 x Príncipe. I wish I had more money, I'd have gotten lots more. These are literally never on sale.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> $105 total for 10 x 2000 and 10 x Príncipe. I wish I had more money, I'd have gotten lots more. These are literally never on sale.


I meant the ability to resist the urge to smoke them.


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> I meant the ability to resist the urge to smoke them.


I've been sick for a week. Nasty head and chest thing. Still can't wait to burn one. The day I can breath without coughing it's on.


----------



## C.Rock

Regiampiero said:


> +1. Not to mention it wasn't stored in a ci warehouse.
> 
> Sorry to be dense but what do you mean? High humidity? What's wrong with the CI warehouse?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

C.Rock said:


> Regiampiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Not to mention it wasn't stored in a ci warehouse.
> 
> Sorry to be dense but what do you mean? High humidity? What's wrong with the CI warehouse?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they keep their cigars pretty humid for most of our liking. They usually benefit from a few months in a 65 humi.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## C.Rock

Regiampiero said:


> "Yes they keep their cigars pretty humid for most of our liking. They usually benefit from a few months in a 65 humi. "
> 
> 
> 
> C.Rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well being one of "us", I wouldn't disagree with that. But that doesn't seem unique to CI. I'm finding 3-6 months at 65 RH on about everything I buy brings out the best in these cigars. I was in a local B&M here in Columbus where a fog was billowing through the place and my glasses were steaming over. The cigars were super wet.
> 
> But yeah, I understand what you are saying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## poppajon75

Everyone loves pictures so here we go.







A pleasant package to come home to.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Hope you got a serious discount on those. MSRP is ridiculous.


----------



## Cigarer

Couple singles from the b&m


----------



## Ams417

15 more Padron's from Antillian using the 25% off coupon. Smoking deal, pun intended. Just glad my super secret cigar money hit before the coupon expired.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis....
.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Well last week I placed my first ever online order with CP and today it arrived:












The sticks are now in my Tupperdor.


----------



## Ams417

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Well last week I placed my first ever online order with CP and today it arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sticks are now in my Tupperdor.


I have the same case and use it all the time. It's a nice piece for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Ams417 said:


> I have the same case and use it all the time. It's a nice piece for the money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I really like it but how do I use the travel humi??

I assume I can remove the cardboard inserts on top of the cedar linings (that tell you what each cigar in the sampler is) inside the humi right??? But then do I need to season it or add a Boveda in there or anything???


----------



## Ams417

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Yeah I really like it but how do I use the travel humi??
> 
> I assume I can remove the cardboard inserts on top of the cedar linings (that tell you what each cigar in the sampler is) inside the humi right??? But then do I need to season it or add a Boveda in there or anything???


Pull all the sticks and the packaging out and it's a nice cedar lined box. I used mine on the weekends and just toss a boveda in with a hand full of assorted smokes. Works good.


----------



## rockethead26

SBC deal this week.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ams417 said:


> Pull all the sticks and the packaging out and it's a nice cedar lined box. I used mine on the weekends and just toss a boveda in with a hand full of assorted smokes. Works good.


When taking sticks on the road, I always toss the sticks in a seasoned cedar box with a small Boveda 69rH. I'm may be AR, but I also slide the whole box into a 1 gallon Ziploc freezer bag and try to keep as much extra air out of it. It works great for trips of 3-8 days. Of course I have a separate bag for cutter, torch, MODUS and inside pocket leather 3 pack carrier plus a small box of matches.

Can never be without the proper accessories to go with a fine selection of sticks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

rockethead26 said:


> SBC deal this week.


F. Yeah!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Ams417 said:


> Pull all the sticks and the packaging out and it's a nice cedar lined box. I used mine on the weekends and just toss a boveda in with a hand full of assorted smokes. Works good.


Could I use it to dry box my sticks if I wanted to?


----------



## Navistar

Lol. I use a sandwich box with a cedar sheet in it. So simple, yet so dependable


----------



## Ams417

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Could I use it to dry box my sticks if I wanted to?


Yes you could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Ams417 said:


> Yes you could.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome I'll have to try this.


----------



## Rondo

I couldn't resist the Antillion deal. Thanks @Ams417


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> View attachment 90593
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist the Antillion deal. Thanks @*Ams417*


That looks strangely familiar ...


----------



## Ams417

Rondo said:


> View attachment 90593
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist the Antillion deal. Thanks @Ams417


I mean, how offen do we see Padron being discounted? You are obligated to make a purchase. It's State Law.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Could I use it to dry box my sticks if I wanted to?


Sure.

SBC got me to bite on the 10 pack of Illusione Rothschild. I have yet to try this vitola and offering and at $3.62/stick, I'm happy with the price.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Where are those at?? I must have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Chris80 said:


> Where are those at?? I must have them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smallbatchcigar.com
All illusione are 30% off
Code is ILLUSIONE
Expires tomorrow at midnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

cigaraddict said:


> Smallbatchcigar.com
> All illusione are 30% off
> Code is ILLUSIONE
> Expires tomorrow at midnight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No more Padrons??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

I'll likely forget to take pictures of these when they arrive in my haste to put them away before my wife notices but here is a list of what on the way.

Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo - 5er
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos - 5er
La Herencia Cubana CORE Robusto - 5er
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocru No.4 - 5er
Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo - 5er
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva - 5er x2
Drew Estate Nica Rustica El Brujito - 5er
Perdomo Factory Tour Blend Maduro Robusto - 5er
Crowned Heads Jericho Hill .44S - 5er
5 Vegas Gold Nuggets - 5er
Crowned Heads 6 Shooter Sampler 

I finally received a long-awaited reimbursement check and spent some quality time on CBid and other sites.


----------



## poppajon75

Had a few extra bucks left over from the bike budget so I ordered a Padron 2000 5 pack and, a Colibri single flame torch. Now I can smoke the last one I had from a couple months back.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

AF Double Chateau Sungrown.......


----------



## Cibao Valley

G.o.f.


----------



## Chris80

New cutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Veganza Silencer x 5,
plus 2 bonus no labels. 
Daddy Mac Corona Gorda x 5,
Plus 2 more bonus no labels from SBC. 

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

11 Oliva Melanio Robustos with some hitchhikers.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Veganza Silencer x 5,
> plus 2 bonus no labels.
> Daddy Mac Corona Gorda x 5,
> Plus 2 more bonus no labels from SBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


So just an FYI, I decided to smoke one of the long unbanned stick as I could see the wrapper was falling apart, in places. A total dog rocket, whatever it was. I think it may have been either dried out then an attempt to dehumidify, which went too far, then a dry out, but either way the wrapper, natural possibly a cabana seed or other natural was thin and just not of quality. The binder held tis together but almost no flavor other than a bit of island spice, earthiness and by the numbing on the lips and tongue, maybe some clove.

Really bad, I had to cut the cigar in half after the wrapper burst was going bad. It looks as if these started out as 6 x 48, but I am doubting if any hide rest is going to do much. The smaller darker wrapped ones will rest.

I will check on the other freebie, will be just as bad, but I will try it in a couple of months.

The purchased Cornelius and Anthony cigars look excellent though. Freebies be damned.


----------



## TCstr8

Champagne InHand said:


> So just an FYI, I decided to smoke one of the long unbanned stick as I could see the wrapper was falling apart, in places. A total dog rocket, whatever it was. I think it may have been either dried out then an attempt to dehumidify, which went too far, then a dry out, but either way the wrapper, natural possibly a cabana seed or other natural was thin and just not of quality. The binder held tis together but almost no flavor other than a bit of island spice, earthiness and by the numbing on the lips and tongue, maybe some clove.
> 
> Really bad, I had to cut the cigar in half after the wrapper burst was going bad. It looks as if these started out as 6 x 48, but I am doubting if any hide rest is going to do much. The smaller darker wrapped ones will rest.
> 
> I will check on the other freebie, will be just as bad, but I will try it in a couple of months.
> 
> The purchased Cornelius and Anthony cigars look excellent though. Freebies be damned.


Thanks for the heads up. Got my smallbatch shipment in today along with the 4 unbanded freebies. Will put them down for a month or so before trying.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

When someone finds out what the unbanded sticks are let us know. Got the same ones with my C&A order.


----------



## Champagne InHand

woodted said:


> When someone finds out what the unbanded sticks are let us know. Got the same ones with my C&A order.


6 x 48 isn't a very common vitola. Of course it could be anywhere from 5.75-6.25 in length and the rg is 48, I think from really feeling it. If we had an older look at what SBC offered we could try and trace them, or they could have been give away sat this years Cigar convention, or whatever the initials are for it.

I've had Mason-Dixon and a few others as freebies but usually they are give sways from the manufacturer rather than really good teaser sticks.

It would be good to know either way.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TCstr8

Champagne InHand said:


> 6 x 48 isn't a very common vitola. Of course it could be anywhere from 5.75-6.25 in length and the rg is 48, I think from really feeling it. If we had an older look at what SBC offered we could try and trace them, or they could have been give away sat this years Cigar convention, or whatever the initials are for it.
> 
> I've had Mason-Dixon and a few others as freebies but usually they are give sways from the manufacturer rather than really good teaser sticks.
> 
> It would be good to know either way.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Emailed Andrew @ Small Batch and his reply was

"Those are C&A house blends. No info on the blend other then they come in 4 wrappers. Habano, Maduro, Connecticut, Ligero. "


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> Emailed Andrew @ Small Batch and his reply was
> 
> "Those are C&A house blends. No info on the blend other then they come in 4 wrappers. Habano, Maduro, Connecticut, Ligero. "


Good to know. I won't expect much as they were most likely experimental sticks. Still I don't mind being a test subject for sticks that companies are trying to blend to get the right ones down.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## poppajon75

A box of final blend robustos. Had one a few weeks back and, thought it worthy of a box purchase to fill the inexpensive yard gar slot. The cello on the box was even a yellowish tinge which makes me hope they've been sitting for a while and, I'll only need to let them acclimate.























Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> A box of final blend robustos. Had one a few weeks back and, thought it worthy of a box purchase to fill the inexpensive yard gar slot. The cello on the box was even a yellowish tinge which makes me hope they've been sitting for a while and, I'll only need to let them acclimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


If you like those try IRON HORSE also by famous. Very comparable, little cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> If you like those try IRON HORSE also by famous. Very comparable, little cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I haven't had a chance to try one yet but I recall you suggesting them to me a while back. The Undercrown is a big hit with me as well. (A mention for your sponsors ) I actually got these on sale 50% off so after shipping was about $46 to the door. I do plan on trying them though. I'm not a price whore when it comes to cigars so inexpensive is good although I do enjoy some more pricey ones 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Last iron horses I bought were 20 sticks for 32$ to the door. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I see a tupperdor in my future to add to the 150 ct humi and the coolidor I'm rapidly filling 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Was there ever a doubt?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Not a one brother.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

All new smokes for me. Now the waiting game. 
I am still waiting for one item from eBay that I ordered a few weeks ago. Looks like I'm going to have to contact the seller. But I'll give it another day. 
I want to try either the Hoyo or RYJ ROTT. The Partagas will nap a while since they are Cameroon wrappers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just got this mail call this morning. Nothing fancy just some everday/handout sticks.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

This just in:
Casa Magna Corojo
Joya Red (had to get more of these)
Nub Maduro (had to get more of these too)
CAO Brazil


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just got this mail call this morning. Nothing fancy just some everday/handout sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Have you previously smoked the Rosa Cuba? I used to smoke them about 10 years ago. They were not too bad for the money.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Stogiepuffer said:


> Have you previously smoked the Rosa Cuba? I used to smoke them about 10 years ago. They were not too bad for the money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Never tried em, figured for the price it was a very low risk. I probably won't smoke them all anyway, most will end up as part personal bombs, handouts (for my non regular smoking friends - if they are decent etc. For just over a buck a stick I don't expect much but they could surprise me or someone that I know.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just got this mail call this morning. Nothing fancy just some everday/handout sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Rosa Cuba is a crazy little cigar. Every single one I've had has been perfect construction and smoke output is great. Flavor is oddly good and hard to describe. Unlike any cigar I've ever had. They don't taste cheap. But they don't taste premium either. It's weird.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Can't beat this deal, 2 cutters and shipping $90 total...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcqueen

RP Decade robustos
Pepin Garcia blues - - AWESOME!


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> Rosa Cuba is a crazy little cigar. Every single one I've had has been perfect construction and smoke output is great. Flavor is oddly good and hard to describe. Unlike any cigar I've ever had. They don't taste cheap. But they don't taste premium either. It's weird.


I used to smoke those 15_20 years ago for a yard gar. They were OK for that and probably still are......


----------



## jmcqueen

Had an H Upmann last night, picked up at a local price-gouging, not-too-nice B&M here in Gatlinburg. Delicious cigar though. Will buy more.


----------



## Pescador11

Order just arrived.

5 x CAO Flathead Carb
7 x Camacho Conn
5 x AF Chateau
5 x 5 Vegas Bullion


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pescador11 said:


> Order just arrived.
> 
> 5 x CAO Flathead Carb
> 7 x Camacho Conn
> 5 x AF Chateau
> 5 x 5 Vegas Bullion


What did that set you back?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Stogiepuffer said:


> What did that set you back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just at 3 digits, but the wife has told me I better get use to pb&j for lunch for the next month.


----------



## n0s4atu

Went to a Tatuaje and My Father event last night at an almost local B&M and picked these up. Wish I could have stayed longer, but had to meet some folks for dinner. I missed out on the Q&A, etc I believe they had, but I've got some new things to try.


----------



## Rondo

At $3.50/per, one of the best values available, IMO.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Wife took me to a local B&M I had not been to and pick out a few sticks for my birthday. Think I found my go to place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Yeah, nice haul @n0s4atu!


----------



## n0s4atu

rockethead26 said:


> Yeah, nice haul @n0s4atu!


Thanks. I've tried the My Father Le Bijou in the petit robusto and really enjoyed it so I figured I'd grab some in a different vitolas. I haven't tried the Don Pepin, but I've seen a few people around here say they're good, so I thought I'd give them a try. The Tats are pretty new to me, but I really enjoyed the Pudgy Dracs I've had and a couple of the others, so I figured I'd sample more and I haven't tried any of the L'Atelier line. I worked awful hard to get those freebies. lol Most of what I have on hand are CC so I thought I'd round out my NC a bit.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Got a surprise mail call this morning, these weren't expected to arrive until Thursday.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

EPC La Historia E-III X 10
RP Hamlet Tabaquero Toro X 5
LADC EE No3 X 5
El Suelo Terreno X 5
Perdomo Dbl Aged SG Churchill X 1

Not too bad for $112 delivered


----------



## Tedder87

Small haul of a couple new to me sticks and a new punch cutter from the devil site. I hate making the tiny orders but for $18 for everything shipped I really can't complain, or stop for that matter.


----------



## tobacmon

Very nice pick up-One of my favorite lines.


----------



## WABOOM

Tedder87 said:


> ... but for $18 for everything shipped I really can't complain, or stop for that matter.


haha !!!


----------



## Chris80

Took a little B&M detour this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## MrCrowley39

This arrived Wednesday morning. Made an Oliva Sampler and grabbed a couple others to try.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente chateau fuente









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MrCrowley39 said:


> This arrived Wednesday morning. Made an Oliva Sampler and grabbed a couple others to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I know Olivia's are all the rage here on Puff, but I'd be all over the bottom row and right bookend. Enjoy!


----------



## MrCrowley39

SoCal Gunner said:


> I know Olivia's are all the rage here on Puff, but I'd be all over the bottom row and right bookend. Enjoy!


The Oliva sticks were bought for a couple different reasons; I wanted to try them, they were 50% off, because they were 50% they helped lower my price per stick on the bottom and right bookend.....it's just a way I spin it for the wife, she doesn't like high totals but if I say it's only x price per stick then that's okay. Lol

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

The Cigar Fairy brought me a present today!

All new to me. I'm pretty excited about trying some Crowned Heads stuff, and hopefully I have the self controll to wait a few months.


----------



## jgarcia9102

MrCrowley39 said:


> she doesn't like high totals but if I say it's only x price per stick then that's okay.


That's exactly the game I play. But I admit, it's just as much for myself as it is for my girlfriend.


----------



## DonMerlin

Just clicked the button on 2 boxes of Oliva serie V. Each had a 5 stick sampler and a $20 CI gift card deal attached. And I used a 20% promo code.
I'm feeling all online warm and fuzzy.


----------



## DonMerlin

Chris80 said:


> Took a little B&M detour this afternoon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have smoked enough of those Javas that I'm looking for an on line deal on a box. They are great with your morning coffee!


----------



## Chris80

DonMerlin said:


> I have smoked enough of those Javas that I'm looking for an on line deal on a box. They are great with your morning coffee!


I agree 100%. The tabak are better IMO but expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

DonMerlin said:


> I have smoked enough of those Javas that I'm looking for an on line deal on a box. They are great with your morning coffee!


Check on Thompson. You can get five packs for under $20 of each flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager




----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

from SBC:

5-er of Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Minutos

5-er of Illusione Espernay Le Elegance

7-er of Caldwell Long Live the King Harem

Free 5-er Regius Sampler


----------



## Tedder87

I just keep slipping and slipping down this slope. I sure wish someone would have warned me lol. This week's haul from cbid. 
5- Man O' War Side Project Little Devils
1- Oliva Master Blends 3
3-Undercrown Corona Viva
3-Cain Habano F
All are new to me except the undercrown and this is a new size for me. I have been dying to try one of these Master Blends, now that I've got one I can wait for it to rest a little.


----------



## WABOOM

kind of a crappy pic


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> kind of a crappy pic


Certainly not crappy cigars! Great haul brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

WABOOM said:


> kind of a crappy pic


Nice !!!


----------



## Chris80

I took advantage of CP special the other day.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Made a little big purchace today at local cigar shop









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Dragged myself to the local B&M this evening and picked up an Oliva serie V, a La Gloria Cubana serie R Esteli and a Foundry Battle of the Currents West Orange. Already burnt the Foundry, the others will die before the weekend is out.


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> View attachment 92241


Did I start a movement? By the way those are quite different then the ones I sent you, so let me know which one you like best.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Some Davidoff's




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

php007 said:


> Some Davidoff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen Davidoff bundles. Where did you get them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just received my 2nd order from CP in the mail today. 

I purchased one of each of these:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Never seen Davidoff bundles. Where did you get them?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


IDK where he got them, but small batch cigar does Davidoff bundles.


----------



## poppajon75

Just received the $1 5 pack. For 20 cents a piece to the door I'm a sucker.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Just received the $1 5 pack. For 20 cents a piece to the door I'm a sucker.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Received mine as well, but I'm scared to try them.


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> Received mine as well, but I'm scared to try them.


I'll give them a couple months. Worst case I'll have four smokes to hand out to moochers 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PartaSerieD4

Hi All, New to the cigar game so what does CP stand for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Received mine as well, but I'm scared to try them.


Got them also. Not sure how much better they will get. Made it about half way and chunked it in front of the mower.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> got them also. Not sure how much better they will get. Made it about half way and chunked it in front of the mower.


lmao


----------



## UBC03

PartaSerieD4 said:


> Hi All, New to the cigar game so what does CP stand for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar page..online dealer


poppajon75 said:


> I'll give them a couple months. Worst case I'll have four smokes to hand out to moochers
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Rage toro, fabulous!!


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Received mine as well, but I'm scared to try them.


ha!


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Just received the $1 5 pack. For 20 cents a piece to the door I'm a sucker.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Threw them I with my pipe tobacco order. I'll never smoke em, but someone will.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

PartaSerieD4 said:


> Hi All, New to the cigar game so what does CP stand for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a moment to introduce yourself in the "Introductions " thread so we can all welcome you 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdeditch

Bought last week and just tried today a Bariay 1492, really like it. Made in Las Vegas. Bariay1492cigar ? The Red Label Limited Reserve


----------



## MidwestToker

Just got a 5er of Cuba Libre Ones in Churchill and a 5er of Nica Libre Potencias in torpedo on CigarBid for $24 shipped.

I've already had the Cuba Libre Ones and I think they're a great bang for the buck. I also like the regular Nica Libres and I'm looking forward to trying the Potencias.

I love trying middle of the road sticks. It's a scavenger hunt. And honestly, I'm rarely disappointed.


----------



## Chris80

Not really a purchase but my parents just came back from the Dominican Republic and brought me back some house rolled sticks from the resort they stayed on. They smell amazing. They know nothing about cigars so they can't tell me what's in them. I will assume they are straight up Dominican.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


>


I'm curious to know how that RYJ Vintage is when you smoke it. Been eyeballin them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

WABOOM said:


>


Nice haul. I've been wanting to try the Norteno and the HE. Im on a buying freeze for a while though, until I get back from vacation anyway. My wife is scared to death I'm gonna stuff a suitcase with CC's. She might be right too.


----------



## Tedder87

Devil site got me again this week!


----------



## Kidvegas

10 pack of Camacho triple maduro 6x 60, great smoke killer price...


----------



## n0s4atu

Note to self, bring wife to cigar events more often. A few weeks back I went to a Tatuaje Event here in MD and my wife lamented not being able to go. Well she was off today so we decided to take the drive to Philly for one there. So this happened...
Oh and that is a St. Dupont Defi Extreme lighter. Leave it to my wife to pick out some unholy expensive lighter. lol She about fell over when it got rung up.
Edit: The sign, the glass, the ashtray and the three little boxes of the Tatuaje event 3 packs were the freebies of the day. When there are freebies at stake my wife doesn't play around! No matter the cost. lol This is the first time that has ever worked out in my favor. lol


----------



## ScottinAZ

After finding out a local B&M hadn't closed, but merely relocated (Big Sticks in Mesa, AZ), and that they carried a brand I was just introduced to (and loved) RoMa craft, here are my latest pickups


RoMa Intemperance, both Connecticut and Brazilian wrapper
RoMa Aquitaine
Fuente Fuente Opus X (promised myself this one from a promotion at work)


----------



## AZ330FZL

ScottinAZ said:


> After finding out a local B&M hadn't closed, but merely relocated (Big Sticks in Mesa, AZ), and that they carried a brand I was just introduced to (and loved) RoMa craft, here are my latest pickups
> 
> RoMa Intemperance, both Connecticut and Brazilian wrapper
> RoMa Aquitaine
> Fuente Fuente Opus X (promised myself this one from a promotion at work)


Love the Romas, they are for sure one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Picked up 3 Illusione from the B&M:

Rothchildes Connecticut
Cruzado
Garagiste

Gonna let these sit a couple weeks if I can make it that long.


----------



## bozoo

In my b&m the sales person made me to buy roma cromagnon. Worth every penny.


----------



## UBC03

Anyone else order so much crap they can't keep track... Just got an email from UPS saying I've got a delivery scheduled for Thursday. Just got my ashtray and cutter from cp, smoking pipes stuff is due Wednesday(usps), gotta couple orders of ccs that just went wheels up today, I guess it'll be a surprise come Thursday..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> Anyone else order so much crap they can't keep track... Just got an email from UPS saying I've got a delivery scheduled for Thursday. Just got my ashtray and cutter from cp, smoking pipes stuff is due Wednesday(usps), gotta couple orders of ccs that just went wheels up today, I guess it'll be a surprise come Thursday..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


#firstworldproblems 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

az330fzl said:


> #firstworldproblems
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


yup!!!


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Anyone else order so much crap they can't keep track... Just got an email from UPS saying I've got a delivery scheduled for Thursday. Just got my ashtray and cutter from cp, smoking pipes stuff is due Wednesday(usps), gotta couple orders of ccs that just went wheels up today, I guess it'll be a surprise come Thursday..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Found it. Checked ci mmao, only place left was small batch..glad it was ci those orders are always cheaper than small batch..must of been sleep shopping because I have no recollection of it.. But apparently I did get a couple tins cheap and FREE SHIPPING.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

couple times a week as I tear open a box my wife asks what it is and I have to say I dont even know!


----------



## Matthew Turner

UBC03 said:


> Anyone else order so much crap they can't keep track... Just got an email from UPS saying I've got a delivery scheduled for Thursday. Just got my ashtray and cutter from cp, smoking pipes stuff is due Wednesday(usps), gotta couple orders of ccs that just went wheels up today, I guess it'll be a surprise come Thursday..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was surprised when I got notification of something being delivered today. Apparently, I ordered some Connie EPCs and a limited Man o War belicoso. Now if I can just remember who I ordered those Caldwells from.


----------



## Tedder87

This week's shipment from the devil site. The ups man now beeps his horn as he drives by on the rare day he doesn't stop at my house. I might need help. This is beginning to get out of control. We'll, that's what my wife said as she rolled her eyes. I don't see a problem. Loving these smaller ring guage lately. These Man O' War Little Devils are awesome. This will by my first Diesel Corona. I love their Unholy Cocktail though, so I'm expecting good things.


----------



## WABOOM

the 5 pack on the bottom is Punch Bare Knuckle. 








(the Melanio Maduro is bent and damaged)


----------



## poppajon75

@WABOOM That sucks about the Melanio. Looks like it would be a tasty smoke. Hope customer service will take care of that.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> @WABOOM That sucks about the Melanio. Looks like it would be a tasty smoke. Hope customer service will take care of that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I emailed a request with pics. I am confident they will take care of me as I have spent like $4000 with them.


----------



## WABOOM

Shana said I get credit not cigar  since the Melanio Maduro is out of stock and they won't be getting more  now I guess I'll have to order some from elsewhere.
No biggie.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Yesterday was a 5er of Sancho Panza Triple Anejo gordo's and a 5er of Diesel Unlimited d.6. Later this week I have a pack of PDR A Crop claro's (forgot the size). Im gonna have to re-comission my other 100 ct thats in storage...


----------



## JDom58

These goodies arrived today from SBC :grin2:


----------



## yamirstogies239

Montecristo white series and macanudo 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I don't post in this thread often, but I'm super stoked to get these so bear with me. Tatuaje Krugers for the win! I'm a Halloween freak (and it's my Birfday!) so I really wanted to land some of these. I can only hope and pray that I'll like them. ROTT be damned, I'm smoking one on Halloween!


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I don't post in this thread often, but I'm super stoked to get these so bear with me. Tatuaje Krugers for the win! I'm a Halloween freak (and it's my Birfday!) so I really wanted to land some of these. I can only hope and pray that I'll like them. ROTT be damned, I'm smoking one on Halloween!


Happy birthday. Hope you enjoy them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> Happy birthday. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that was an ambiguous statement... I'll be celebrating the B-day on 10-31


----------



## JDom58

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I don't post in this thread often, but I'm super stoked to get these so bear with me. Tatuaje Krugers for the win! I'm a Halloween freak (and it's my Birfday!) so I really wanted to land some of these. I can only hope and pray that I'll like them. ROTT be damned, I'm smoking one on Halloween!


Great score on some great smokes, Tatuajes are awesome, HAPPY BIRTHDAY :smoke:


----------



## Regiampiero

Nothing worst than thinking you bought a robusto sampler and getting these fn things. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> Nothing worst than thinking you bought a robusto sampler and getting these fn things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice. AB has some nice sticks. Looks like it's going to take more than an hr to smoke one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Vega fina, ashton, and aturo fuente









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Nice. AB has some nice sticks. Looks like it's going to take more than an hr to smoke one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I'm going to enjoy these at all though, not to mention they'll tell me nothing about what a standard vitola will taste like. Really need to pay more attention to the descriptions on cbid. How do I confuse 7x70 for a 5x50?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> I don't think I'm going to enjoy these at all though, not to mention they'll tell me nothing about what a standard vitola will taste like. Really need to pay more attention to the descriptions on cbid. How do I confuse 7x70 for a 5x50?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Man that's a big smoke... Equals like 4 of mine.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Man that's a big smoke... Equals like 4 of mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I know. If I smoke it, it would probably be in the dark. So I don't run the risk of someone taking a photo of me with this huge ___ in my mouth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Went for a ride up to Alabama today on the bike for a few things. On the way there was a billboard for a tobacco shop. It was literally a sign that I must stop there. Been seeing a lot of Brickhouse here lately and, I haven't tried that LFD.







When we got home the 5 pack of Sosas' were in the mailbox.


----------



## Kidvegas

Just arrived SAT, not the biggest fan of the size 6x60 but the price was perfect and im very happy...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funnybookadam

Got these delivered today. Filled my non Caban humidor. A couple of bog standard humidor fillers and everyday smoke along with some fivers I wanted to try.

Punch (Hon.) London Club
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Short Churchill
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto
Quorum Toro
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 1

Next delivery I'm gonna try Ashton, Oliva Series V, My Father, Alex Bradley Black Market and maybe a ten box of God of fire. Oh, and some 5 Vegas.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nice!


----------



## poppajon75

Four smokes from a transaction here on Puff and, just a few from the devil


----------



## yamirstogies239

Anturo fuente chateau maduro, natural and cusano bundle









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Time to restock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NVYChief

Box of Room 101 HN. Still resting and dying to try one...maybe i will today for the Navy/Irish game.


----------



## steve_3664

More! Can't wait to try these in a few weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Bought these from brother @Navistar in the WTS section on this forum. Couldn't have got a better deal on any website. Great deals in there!









(The wrinkles are just the cello)


----------



## ScottinAZ

made a trip to the local B&M after work, and these followed me home. Wife says I can keep them, as long as they are housebroken...


CAO Flathead 660, Padron '64 and a Camacho Corojo. Should make for an interesting long weekend


----------



## Navistar

ScottinAZ said:


> made a trip to the local B&M after work, and these followed me home. Wife says I can keep them, as long as they are housebroken...
> 
> CAO Flathead 660, Padron '64 and a Camacho Corojo. Should make for an interesting long weekend


Not sure if it's the same blend but my top 5 NC of the year consists of a Flathead 554. Nice purchases for the weekend


----------



## ScottinAZ

Navistar said:


> Not sure if it's the same blend but my top 5 NC of the year consists of a Flathead 554. Nice purchases for the weekend


Smoked the Camacho last night (loved it),

The Padron is my Veterans Day smoke (gotta go big for my brothers in arms)

The CAO, I saw was one of CA's top 25, and being approachable (and affordable) I figured give the flathead a shot


----------



## tonyzoc

Local pickup


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Has anybody bought Vudu smokes? Saw them while browsing famous at a decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

csk415 said:


> Has anybody bought Vudu smokes? Saw them while browsing famous at a decent price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also interested to hear something about these. I almost bought some of the Vudu Dark a while back but couldn't pull the trigger bc I couldn't find hardly any info on them.


----------



## csk415

Tedder87 said:


> I am also interested to hear something about these. I almost bought some of the Vudu Dark a while back but couldn't pull the trigger bc I couldn't find hardly any info on them.


Famous has a 5er of the dark for $15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Nice short smoke.

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

A little impulse purchase. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> A little impulse purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Bro that is SPECTACULAR...

Well done, enjoy !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> A little impulse purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Impulse buy.. If that's the case I've seen meth heads with more impulse control than you..nicely done sir.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Impulse buy.. If that's the case I've seen meth heads with more impulse control than you..nicely done sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Have I mentioned I have a problem? Half this stiff I didn't even want, but the price was just too good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Your talking to the guy that throws a couple boxes of jlps or quinteros on top of every cc order. For no apparent reason other than they're nice hand outs. I've got way more quinteros and jlps than I'll ever have visitors.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> A little impulse purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Did you say Little? I would say that's a massive score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Your talking to the guy that throws a couple boxes of jlps or quinteros on top of every cc order. For no apparent reason other than they're nice hand outs. I've got way more quinteros and jlps than I'll ever have visitors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If I'm ever in Pa I'll swing by. Just don't wait up for me cause I'm not sure when that will be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> If I'm ever in Pa I'll swing by. Just don't wait up for me cause I'm not sure when that will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll leave the light on for ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Has anybody tried this custom rolled Crazy Alice. They came in a weird 5 pack. I was able to buy just one at the B&M but love the Grateful Dead looking Label and shape. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

That is a sweet looking band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Champagne InHand said:


> Has anybody tried this custom rolled Crazy Alice. They came in a weird 5 pack. I was able to buy just one at the B&M but love the Grateful Dead looking Label and shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a robusto this summer...didn't realize they were infused. Not bad but not my cup of tea.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

tonyzoc said:


> I got a robusto this summer...didn't realize they were infused. Not bad but not my cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't know if it's infused. More like a sweet wrapper like on young Nica Libre. Turned out to be an excellent smoke that lasted an hour. After that first minute the sweetness had faded. Was like holding a joint towards the end an the MODUS wouldn't be handy. Needed a roach clip. Lol!

Their bands are really cool looking. All could be Dead head inspired.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> I don't know if it's infused. More like a sweet wrapper like on young Nica Libre. Turned out to be an excellent smoke that lasted an hour. After that first minute the sweetness had faded. Was like holding a joint towards the end an the MODUS wouldn't be handy. Needed a roach clip. Lol!
> 
> Their bands are really cool looking. All could be Dead head inspired.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, they're infused. That one in particular should be like the acid nasty. I was about to buy one of the other one, when the guy at my b&m aid to me "since when do you smoke acids". So I gently placed it down and said thank you for saving me. I never had the nasty myself nor that cigar, but I was told they're blended the same way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Regiampiero said:


> Yea, they're infused. That one in particular should be like the acid nasty. I was about to buy one of the other one, when the guy at my b&m aid to me "since when do you smoke acids". So I gently placed it down and said thank you for saving me. I never had the nasty myself nor that cigar, but I was told they're blended the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nope. Not infused.

Per this link, to the Sweet Jane http://deadwoodtobaccotest.com/cigars/sweetjane/ 
"Sweet Jane is not a flavored or infused cigar."

And per this link to the Crazy Alice http://deadwoodtobaccotest.com/cigars/crazy-alice/ 
"Same great blend as Sweet Jane, but in a 4×52 torpedo."

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> Nope. Not infused.
> 
> Per this link, to the Sweet Jane http://deadwoodtobaccotest.com/cigars/sweetjane/
> "Sweet Jane is not a flavored or infused cigar."
> 
> And per this link to the Crazy Alice http://deadwoodtobaccotest.com/cigars/crazy-alice/
> "Same great blend as Sweet Jane, but in a 4×52 torpedo."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Interesting, I wonder why the b&m guy told me they were?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Regiampiero said:


> Interesting, I wonder why the b&m guy told me they were?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If he's anything like the guys at the B&M I frequent, they aren't too bright. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> If he's anything like the guys at the B&M I frequent, they aren't too bright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hmmm, this guy ended up taking a job at drew estate. He's now one of their reps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I feel like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> I feel like a kid on Christmas morning.


You had a great childhood then.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Another great haul from @Navistar. A great Oliva collection plus a Commacho bodyguard.















In all honesty, I should have been buying rested smokes here long ago to have while my other purchases acclimate.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Another great haul from @Navistar. A great Oliva collection plus a Commacho bodyguard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I should have been buying rested smokes here long ago to have while my other purchases acclimate.


Great quote. All noobs should take notice. This is a great place for samplers, boxes, tobacco of all sorts. Tip top shelf to yard gars are for sale on the forum.

Side note don't forget feedback..it goes both ways , buyers and sellers.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Not a purchase, just won them at local B&M event.

Casa Magna Domus Magnus II, Marcus Aurelius (Gordo).

Haven't smoked one before, but looking forward to giving them a go.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Here's part of my latest order...


----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre








I violated my own embargo on nc imports and got these.


----------



## Kidvegas

Just came in DEVIL ME BABY...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> Oliva El Cobre
> View attachment 96561
> 
> 
> I violated my own embargo on nc imports and got these.


I like how authoritative those taste. I've only had 2, but I think they rock.


----------



## Rondo

WABOOM said:


> I like how authoritative those taste. I've only had 2, but I think they rock.


Aye. They'll grow hair on your Modus.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Went to my local B&M earlier tonight and grabbed three Alec Bradley Prensado Robustos.

I also took a gamble and bought three other sticks that I've never tried yet. They are:

- A Torano Exodus 1959
- A Carlos Torano Master Maduro
- A Dominion "Black Lotus"


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Aye. They'll grow hair on your Modus.


Heavy on nic or flavor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

csk415 said:


> Heavy on nic or flavor?


More on flavor, for sure.
There is nic as well.
Lots of reviews out there to read...

_At about ¾ of the cigar I start to feel light headed, like I drank too much wine in a short period of time. This cigar is beating me, it's too strong for me. I felt like Michael Spinks in a fight with Mike Tyson (Spinks was the reigning champion in the light heavyweight champion who had the idea that he could beat Tyson back in 1988, "the fight of the champions" lasted 91 seconds). I try to take control and keep on smoking, but like a fish on a line, I know I will lose the fight anyway. This cigar got me and it got me good.
_
and

_The cigar that made you want your mommy!!!_

:vs_laugh:


----------



## ScottinAZ

got my tenner of Man 'O War Puro Authentico's


just a little bitty thing, but packed a bit more of a wallop than I expected.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Oliva El Cobre
> 
> View attachment 96561
> 
> 
> I violated my own embargo on nc imports and got these.


 @Rondo. Never saw or heard of that cigar before your post. Did a little research and found a Club called Club Perfecto. It's based in South Norwalk Ct. Website states that gar was made especially for them, and the club is a little over an hour from my CT location. Needless to say I'll be going this weekend to give a try.

This is just another example for myself why even as a semi experienced BOTL i keep learning about new things from the puff community. Thanks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I wish I could join you, Kid. 
Make us proud.









Two Big Macs and two Mt Dews before you walk thru the door and you'll be the boss.


----------



## Kidvegas

@Rondo, will do.
I'll post some pics..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Kidvegas said:


> @Rondo, will do.
> I'll post some pics..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry fellas longe is Cigar Factory Outlet. Not club perfecto..

Have a great Turkey Day ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Found myself at Gettysburg cigar co today - had to leave before I signed over a kidney.


----------



## Regiampiero

I picked up a couple of those 90th anniversary as well today, plus a few DE and some swag. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Friday sale at the lounge tonight. Couldnt help myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Woke up this morning to the Devil at my front door..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Padron Londres in both natural and maduro showed up over the weekend. I will let them acclimate. Also received a kind BOTL package. Thanks for that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Less than $2.50/per. 
Solo del Diablo.


----------



## Yukoner

I <3 Alaska


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> View attachment 97385
> 
> 
> Less than $2.50/per.
> Solo del Diablo.


Dang good price for some good sticks. Nice score.



Yukoner said:


> I <3 Alaska


How nice of you to bring a little bit of texas back with you. I still need to buy some Bobalus. Trying to talk the wife into a weekend road trip. Think I got a little bit of Yukon this morning. Woke up to some brisk air.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed 2 more Alec Bradley Prensado Robustos, a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Robusto, and my first Joya De Nicaragua Antano Consul at my local B&M today.


----------



## bigronbee

Went a little crazy with the Fuente and Padron over thanksgiving...


----------



## Navistar

I can see that. Nice haul


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bigronbee said:


> Went a little crazy with the Fuente and Padron over thanksgiving...


Holy Crap! You made Santa's nice list for sure!

You sir, have great tastes (if I do say so myself).


----------



## bigronbee

SoCal Gunner said:


> Holy Crap! You made Santa's nice list for sure!
> 
> You sir, have great tastes (if I do say so myself).


At this rate Santa's going to want to get on my list :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

bigronbee said:


> at this rate santa's going to want to get on my list :grin2:


lol!!!


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> How nice of you to bring a little bit of texas back with you. I still need to buy some Bobalus. Trying to talk the wife into a weekend road trip. Think I got a little bit of Yukon this morning. Woke up to some brisk air.


I wish I had a few more days when I was in Austin last month, I'd have spent more time in Bobalu's trying out their different blends. Also wish I hadn't been so damn sick. Apparently we're having one of the worst flu seasons in years in the Yukon this year. H3N2 strain, really nasty apparently. 8 people hospitalized so far. The most I could handle in one night was 2 smokes and that was really pushing it. Now I have a box of 25 + 5 singles to smoke in the spring :grin2:


----------



## poppajon75

Devils site. Was just browsing ashtrays and, hygros.....



































Posting accessories in the proper thread.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice haul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Last week was my biggest since getting back into cigars.

5 Torano Hogshead Robusto
5 Torano Hogshead Torpedo

10 Diesel Unlimited d.6 Gordo
10 Diesel Uncut d.ct Toro
5 Diesel Wicked Torpedo

Wifey was not particularly happy with me over this shipment. Ill have to break it up a bit in order to slip under the radar, as the Thanksgiving holiday, while it saved me on shipping, consolidated things into a much bigger package than I can sneak in undetected.......

now off to re-arrange storage.


----------



## Westside Threat

Ordered a Boveda cedar four pack holder from CA. Also grabbed a five pack of Tatuaje Reserva 7th Broadleaf and Tatuaje 10th Bon Chasseur


----------



## csk415

Thanks to @WABOOM for turning me onto these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Just got a ups notification for a Thursday delivery. From Bethlehem Pa. Could be pipes, could be cigars. Wish the hell I could remember. Nothing shows up on my recent orders. Don't know what the hell I did. Glad I don't drink I'd have real problems.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Thanks to @WABOOM for turning me onto these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're welcome!!! ... they are sooo awesome. Extreme level of reliability and value. Super satisfying.


----------



## Tedder87

Well, maybe this could be considered a purchase. I won beat the dealer about three weeks ago, but every time I tried to claim my 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured it tried to charge me full price plus shipping. So I called amd she saidoesn't she was sorry amd she would take care of it. They charged $1 to my account and I waited. I never got a shipping email or anothing so last Thursday I called again. I had 4 5ers of these in my cart on accident from trying to claim the ones that I'd won. This lady apologized again amd said they would go out the next day. I said no problem. Today my wife calls me wanting to know what I've ordered now. I saI'd it has to be the 5er that I won for $1. She said I don't think so. It's a big box. I got excited and told her to open it. This is what she found. The 4 5ers that were in my cart with an invoice saying no charge. Not sure if it was a mistake or what. I guess I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on. I wish I had won something I really liked. I've never tried these before and now I have 20 of them. I hope I like them. Has anyone tried these? Are they any good? I've never been into flavored cigars, but I guess these arent really infused. Oh well. I guess I'll give one a try tonight and see what they are all about.


----------



## WABOOM

Tedder87 said:


> Well, maybe this could be considered a purchase. I won beat the dealer about three weeks ago, but every time I tried to claim my 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured it tried to charge me full price plus shipping. So I called amd she saidoesn't she was sorry amd she would take care of it. They charged $1 to my account and I waited. I never got a shipping email or anothing so last Thursday I called again. I had 4 5ers of these in my cart on accident from trying to claim the ones that I'd won. This lady apologized again amd said they would go out the next day. I said no problem. Today my wife calls me wanting to know what I've ordered now. I saI'd it has to be the 5er that I won for $1. She said I don't think so. It's a big box. I got excited and told her to open it. This is what she found. The 4 5ers that were in my cart with an invoice saying no charge. Not sure if it was a mistake or what. I guess I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on. I wish I had won something I really liked. I've never tried these before and now I have 20 of them. I hope I like them. Has anyone tried these? Are they any good? I've never been into flavored cigars, but I guess these arent really infused. Oh well. I guess I'll give one a try tonight and see what they are all about.


you bastard !!!! That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## ADRUNKK

Tedder87 said:


> Well, maybe this could be considered a purchase. I won beat the dealer about three weeks ago, but every time I tried to claim my 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured it tried to charge me full price plus shipping. So I called amd she saidoesn't she was sorry amd she would take care of it. They charged $1 to my account and I waited. I never got a shipping email or anothing so last Thursday I called again. I had 4 5ers of these in my cart on accident from trying to claim the ones that I'd won. This lady apologized again amd said they would go out the next day. I said no problem. Today my wife calls me wanting to know what I've ordered now. I saI'd it has to be the 5er that I won for $1. She said I don't think so. It's a big box. I got excited and told her to open it. This is what she found. The 4 5ers that were in my cart with an invoice saying no charge. Not sure if it was a mistake or what. I guess I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on. I wish I had won something I really liked. I've never tried these before and now I have 20 of them. I hope I like them. Has anyone tried these? Are they any good? I've never been into flavored cigars, but I guess these arent really infused. Oh well. I guess I'll give one a try tonight and see what they are all about.


I like em a lot. They're unique and a good change up. Just don't store them in your humidor with the rest of your sticks or your humi will smell like a camp fire.


----------



## UBC03

@Tedder87.. Bank error in your favor..congrats..

I don't foresee them making you ship them back.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Tedder87 said:


> Well, maybe this could be considered a purchase. I won beat the dealer about three weeks ago, but every time I tried to claim my 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured it tried to charge me full price plus shipping. So I called amd she saidoesn't she was sorry amd she would take care of it. They charged $1 to my account and I waited. I never got a shipping email or anothing so last Thursday I called again. I had 4 5ers of these in my cart on accident from trying to claim the ones that I'd won. This lady apologized again amd said they would go out the next day. I said no problem. Today my wife calls me wanting to know what I've ordered now. I saI'd it has to be the 5er that I won for $1. She said I don't think so. It's a big box. I got excited and told her to open it. This is what she found. The 4 5ers that were in my cart with an invoice saying no charge. Not sure if it was a mistake or what. I guess I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on. I wish I had won something I really liked. I've never tried these before and now I have 20 of them. I hope I like them. Has anyone tried these? Are they any good? I've never been into flavored cigars, but I guess these arent really infused. Oh well. I guess I'll give one a try tonight and see what they are all about.


They are a tasty change of pace, something different for sure but not flavored. As mentioned store them separate or your whole stash will smell like campfire. Enjoy them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

2 Boxes of deliciousness....


----------



## Maxh92

I just received a box in the mail with some goodies in it... 5 CAO Brazilia and 5 Rocky Patel Edge.

Also, I got a bundle of Imperiales Maduro by Leon Jiemens. I haven't heard of them before, but figured I would try them. Anyone have any experience with them?

Imperiales Maduro by Leon Jimenes - Cigars International


----------



## Kidvegas

Tedder87 said:


> Well, maybe this could be considered a purchase. I won beat the dealer about three weeks ago, but every time I tried to claim my 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured it tried to charge me full price plus shipping. So I called amd she saidoesn't she was sorry amd she would take care of it. They charged $1 to my account and I waited. I never got a shipping email or anothing so last Thursday I called again. I had 4 5ers of these in my cart on accident from trying to claim the ones that I'd won. This lady apologized again amd said they would go out the next day. I said no problem. Today my wife calls me wanting to know what I've ordered now. I saI'd it has to be the 5er that I won for $1. She said I don't think so. It's a big box. I got excited and told her to open it. This is what she found. The 4 5ers that were in my cart with an invoice saying no charge. Not sure if it was a mistake or what. I guess I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on. I wish I had won something I really liked. I've never tried these before and now I have 20 of them. I hope I like them. Has anyone tried these? Are they any good? I've never been into flavored cigars, but I guess these arent really infused. Oh well. I guess I'll give one a try tonight and see what they are all about.


Serious score my friend, can't beat the price. LOL...

They are good, ive enjoyed those in the past definitely not everyday due to the flavoring, but a unique profile thats great for a change of pace gar...

Again Awesom Score..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

EASTERN CARRERAS. Picked up over the weekend. I've not a clue about these or the manufacturer. Gonna give them a little rest and see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Wife picked me up a few goodies today.


----------



## Westside Threat

n0s4atu said:


> Wife picked me up a few goodies today.


The Judge. My local B&M's haven't gotten that in yet. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> EASTERN CARRERAS. Picked up over the weekend. I've not a clue about these or the manufacturer. Gonna give them a little rest and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's some reviews. Only 1 matches what you bought.

http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-chupacabra/

http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-habano-toro/

http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-black-cross-corona/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Here's some reviews. Only 1 matches what you bought.
> 
> http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-chupacabra/
> 
> http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-habano-toro/
> 
> http://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-esteban-carreras-black-cross-corona/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @csk415

Awesome. Thanks found another review for the first one on the left called the covenant supposedly it's awesome gonna have to wait and see..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

While scrapping one of my parts jeep in Colorado Springs I stopped by a B&M to look around, grabbed 2 I haven't tried and an Alex Bradley I previously enjoyed









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> While scrapping one of my parts jeep in Colorado Springs I stopped by a B&M to look around, grabbed 2 I haven't tried and an Alex Bradley I previously enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I think those lil' Alec Bradley American Sun Growns are awesome. The classic blend is good, too. And pretty cheap.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

MidwestToker said:


> I think those lil' Alec Bradley American Sun Growns are awesome. The classic blend is good, too. And pretty cheap.


So far I've enjoyed every Alex Bradley I've smoked, got a Spirit of Cuba resting that I'm going to try next

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> EASTERN CARRERAS. Picked up over the weekend. I've not a clue about these or the manufacturer. Gonna give them a little rest and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have bought some of their sampler packs and really enjoyed the Covenant - it's a chocolate bomb! Bought a box and usually send them out in PIFS and Bombs. The Chupacabra is one of the first really earthy/ manure smelling sticks I had and it smoked great as well.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> I too have bought some of their sampler packs and really enjoyed the Covenant - it's a chocolate bomb! Bought a box and usually send them out in PIFS and Bombs. The Chupacabra is one of the first really earthy/ manure smelling sticks I had and it smoked great as well.


 @SoCal Gunner. The covenant is by far the highest reviewed one, with the Chupacabra right behind it. Im gonna let them sit for a bit because i dont know much about the B&M whete i bought them. But I'll be sure to post what i think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

DuranImported said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on selling cigars as i am new to this. As for some quick background information, my name is Brandon Duran and my father and I have some very special connections to cigar manufacturers in the Dominican Republic, and are able to buy many of these $13-$25 cigars for dirt cheap. We have these connections because we sell our tobacco to various cigar companies, as it is some of the best in the country.
> 
> My question to everyone is, how does selling cigars online work? Do I need licensing? Can I sell through forums, etc.?
> 
> Also, since we grow our own tobacco and sell to cigar companies, I plan on manufacturing our own cigars and selling them with our own label.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, please reach me through this site or email me at: [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


Here he is again. Persistent.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente chateau maduro









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

yamirstogies239 said:


> Arturo fuente chateau maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good reliable sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

The devil site got me.

Oliva V Melanio Maduro Torp box (10) $58.00 I love these, can't believe i got them for so cheap.
MUWT Nightcrawler (10) $25.00
Aging Room Maduro Alto (5) $19.00
E P Carillo Maduro Regalias Real $17.00

I'm deployed right now, so once delivered my wife will put these in the humidor where they will rest until April.


----------



## UBC03

Great buy. Thanks for your service.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Won a few items on CBid.

Gurkha Hudson Bay torpedo (5 pack)
Padilla 1932 Black torpedo (5 pack)
Ave Maria Argentum perfecto (5 pack)


----------



## Regiampiero

gator_79 said:


> The devil site got me.
> 
> Oliva V Melanio Maduro Torp box (10) $58.00 I love these, can't believe i got them for so cheap.
> MUWT Nightcrawler (10) $25.00
> Aging Room Maduro Alto (5) $19.00
> E P Carillo Maduro Regalias Real $17.00
> 
> I'm deployed right now, so once delivered my wife will put these in the humidor where they will rest until April.


Those are killer deals, I actually had those (melanios) on my watch list and totally forgot about them. You're welcome. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Regiampiero said:


> Those are killer deals, I actually had those (melanios) on my watch list and totally forgot about them. You're welcome. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm the RB from Middleburg, FL on there.


----------



## lukecro

First ever cbid purchase....










Just arrived.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just ordered some Regius black and a RoMa craft sampler from SBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

A couple packages showed up today while at work &#128512; still trying out different cigars so samplers are awesome right now

3 random cigars and a Ligero Sampler









And a 5 pack of Acid Red Nastys I won off Beat The Dealer, one dollar shipped (only 4 pictured as I'm trying one out now)









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

My first La Palina order. Haven't had any of the LP line yet. This is a sampler of new blends from Atlantic Cigar. I have no idea if they will be any good. I think I'll smoke them in order, from 1 to 10 after they acclimate for a month or so.


----------



## Maxh92

Well... I have found CBid. That site will be the death of my bank account.

Just 'won' a NUB Macchiato, CAO Black Storm, and a Cuban Honey Drunken Truffle.


----------



## UBC03

Maxh92 said:


> Well... I have found CBid. That site will be the death of my bank account.
> 
> Just 'won' a NUB Macchiato, CAO Black Storm, and a Cuban Honey Drunken Truffle.


1) Find a good friend
2) have him beat you senseless
3) let him burn your cash and credit cards
4) before he leaves, have him kick you in the nuts a couple times

That's the Cbid initiation.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Maxh92 said:


> Well... I have found CBid. That site will be the death of my bank account.
> 
> Just 'won' a NUB Macchiato, CAO Black Storm, and a Cuban Honey Drunken Truffle.


You can thank me later    

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Well... I have found CBid. That site will be the death of my bank account.
> 
> Just 'won' a NUB Macchiato, CAO Black Storm, and a Cuban Honey Drunken Truffle.


Bet you've already gone back in for 
Another round .

Haven't Cha.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Maxh92 said:


> Well... I have found CBid. That site will be the death of my bank account.
> 
> Just 'won' a NUB Macchiato, CAO Black Storm, and a Cuban Honey Drunken Truffle.


My favorite is when you wake up and realize YOU'VE WON EVERYTHING YOU BID ON... Don't think there's a worse feeling. It's like Christmas and a funeral all wrapped into one.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

UBC03 said:


> My favorite is when you wake up and realize YOU'VE WON EVERYTHING YOU BID ON... Don't think there's a worse feeling. It's like Christmas and a funeral all wrapped into one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Happened to me a few times. First thought: "S**t, my poor wallet, it wasn't supposed to be like that", then in panic I had to look for some free space in the humidor.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oh Boy!


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Oh Boy!


Chillin moose???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Chillin Moose is a cheap box buy I've been looking at for awhile. The 1 has a connie wrapper and the 2 is a broadleaf. Haven't tried either yet though.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Chillin Moose is a cheap box buy I've been looking at for awhile. The 1 has a connie wrapper and the 2 is a broadleaf. Haven't tried either yet though.


I've never tried them. But I've heard nothing but good reviews.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> I've never tried them. But I've heard nothing but good reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Same boat here. Need to check out the reviews on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

They've got some decent reviews, and for less than $50 a box of 20. Definitely worth throwing a 5 pack on the next order

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> They've got some decent reviews, and for less than $50 a box of 20. Definitely worth throwing a 5 pack on the next order
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Famous has pretty good prices on them right now.
https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/chillin+moose+cigars


----------



## Kidvegas

B&M pickup today. Something for the Christmas cheer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Devil site got me again... 
5 pack of Camacho Triple Maduro $19
Box (24) Torano Exodous "50 year" Torpedo $64 One of my favorite budget sticks.
Torano Exodus Gold 20th and Ramon Bueso Olancho - 10 Cigars (5 of each) $28 Never had either, for under $3 each it's worth a try.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A bundle of 4. With 20% off. Code LLtK!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Slippery slope indeed. 

I'd never heard of Cigar Bid until last week, but over the last few days I've won a handful of (hopefully good) deals...

Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro
CAO Brazilia and Rocky Patel Edge
Montecristo Monte	
Tatuaje La Riqueza 
Alec Bradley Black Market Vandal 

I had to buy something to stock my Whynter Christmas present!


----------



## Champagne InHand

lex61 said:


> Slippery slope indeed.
> 
> I'd never heard of Cigar Bid until last week, but over the last few days I've won a handful of (hopefully good) deals...
> 
> Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro
> 
> CAO Brazilia and Rocky Patel Edge
> 
> Montecristo Monte
> 
> Tatuaje La Riqueza
> 
> Alec Bradley Black Market Vandal
> 
> I had to buy something to stock my Whynter Christmas present!


CBid isn't called the devil's site for nothing. It could end in divorce and/or bankruptcy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I would love to see documentation citing cigarbid.com as a contributing factor in a divorce !!!!!!


----------



## vinonut

Long Live the King - the Crowning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Picked up today at the local Costa Mesa Tinderbox. Probably go back and pick up another box or two before I leave.


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> Picked up today at the local Costa Mesa Tinderbox. Probably go back and pick up another box or two before I leave.


Holy smokes. Those short stories and V's are the bomb diggity . I'm sure they all are but only have knowledge of the 2. Nice pick up.


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> Holy smokes. Those short stories and V's are the bomb diggity . I'm sure they all are but only have knowledge of the 2. Nice pick up.


Hahahaha, literally holy "smokes" :grin2:

I've had a hard time finding the Short Story. I've personally never smoked one, but the box was only marginally more than I've seen them listed for online, and of course online NEVER seems to have them in stock. It happened to also be the last box there, so I picked it up.

The Melanios are something I've wanted in my collection for a long time, but same thing, not that easy to find and I always have to line up my purchasing with trips to the USA. So timing is the most important thing for my ability to buy and grow my collection.

The three pack is Opus X, which I've LOVE to get my hands on a full box, but no such luck at this B&M.

FWIW, this is the second Tinderbox I've been to (the other that I've been to on a number of occasions is in Chandler, AZ), and I have always been really happy with the service, selection and conditions that the products are stored in. I know I've seen some negative reviews of the Tinderbox franchise, but I've definitely had really good luck with it.


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> Hahahaha, literally holy "smokes" :grin2:
> 
> I've had a hard time finding the Short Story. I've personally never smoked one, but the box was only marginally more than I've seen them listed for online, and of course online NEVER seems to have them in stock. It happened to also be the last box there, so I picked it up.
> 
> The Melanios are something I've wanted in my collection for a long time, but same thing, not that easy to find and I always have to line up my purchasing with trips to the USA. So timing is the most important thing for my ability to buy and grow my collection.
> 
> The three pack is Opus X, which I've LOVE to get my hands on a full box, but no such luck at this B&M.
> 
> FWIW, this is the second Tinderbox I've been to (the other that I've been to on a number of occasions is in Chandler, AZ), and I have always been really happy with the service, selection and conditions that the products are stored in. I know I've seen some negative reviews of the Tinderbox franchise, but I've definitely had really good luck with it.


If you have any issues getting them across the border you can send them to me for safe keeping since I have some extra storage now. >


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> If you have any issues getting them across the border you can send them to me for safe keeping since I have some extra storage now. >


Order might be shot a few : wink -grin: lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Just came back from a DE event where I picked up a few goodies, a few freebies and I was the lucky m effer that won a xikar tabletop lighter.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

in the deals and codes thread , SBC 20% so I ordered a box of A.Fuente hemingway signature and Liga Privada dirty rat


----------



## Kidvegas

Stung by the DEVIL again. With a slight push from @csk415, had to grab a box of Cain F Nubs. The Genesis Habano is a great cheapy smoke and finished of with a 5 of AJF Fallen Angel Robusto..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

I picked up 5'ers of Avo Domaines, Camacho Triple Maduro, Oliva V Melanio Maduro, diamond crown Julius Caesar, RP Royale, Herrera Esteli, and 601 blue label.

10 pack -CAO flathead v660 carb

Box 16 of Cohiba Nicaragua

Be very careful- Cbid is dangerous when it's 2 am and you are all alone..I told my wife I just blacked out and don't remember much. Lol

Also picked these BBMFs up here








And this from local B&M








My wife said I don't get Christmas or bday presents anymore so I told her it ok babe, I got you a box of Padrons for Christmas lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Stung by the DEVIL again. With a slight push from @csk415, had to grab a box of Cain F Nubs. The Genesis Habano is a great cheapy smoke and finished of with a 5 of AJF Fallen Angel Robusto..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome. Lol.. Looks like you have a few months supply of them now.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Your welcome. Lol.. Looks like you have a few months supply of them now.


You bet. Nice to have a few on hand Lmao..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> You bet. Nice to have a few on hand Lmao..


Mmmmmmm I think you're still a few short. What if there's a snowstorm ? Or excessive heat ? Or it's too windy to go the mailbox / B&M ? So many things could happen....


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Found these at a smoke shop for 6 a stick, grabbed them for a Christmas eve break from moving with friends

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Yukoner said:


> Mmmmmmm I think you're still a few short. What if there's a snowstorm ? Or excessive heat ? Or it's too windy to go the mailbox / B&M ? So many things could happen....


I'm crossing my fingers and even my toes that none of those things come to pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> I'm crossing my fingers and even my toes that none of those things come to pass.


#PreparedNotScared

You need to increase the size of your stash, my BTOL !


----------



## Kidvegas

Yukoner said:


> #PreparedNotScared
> 
> You need to increase the size of your stash, my BTOL !


Don't we all. Got another Devil hit shipping after the holidays. Will seriously have to move to another tupper ASAP. Plus the Girlfriend hit me with a nice gift card. Grow baby Grow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> Don't we all. Got another Devil hit shipping after the holidays. Will seriously have to move to another tupper ASAP. Plus the Girlfriend hit me with a nice gift card. Grow baby Grow...


Cabinet humidor, stat ! :grin2:


----------



## gator_79

One more purchase from CBid, my 3rd in 3 weeks, i should be set on everyday smokes for a while. 

Mazo of 10 MUWAT Nightcrawler- $22
Ramon Beso 6 cigar sampler- $10
E. P. Carrillo Cabinet 5'ver- $13


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Anejo Sharks from Atlantic Cigar. $12.50 a piece.


----------



## Yukoner

Two more boxes. I have hit my duty-free limit for coming back to Canada now


----------



## lukecro

Just got these in today...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oliva Master Blends 3 & Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva Maduro:


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> Two more boxes. I have hit my duty-free limit for coming back to Canada now


I have that same cutter. Looks like your taking back plenty.


----------



## Joe Sticks

A. Fuente Hemingway Work of Art in natural and in maduro


----------



## BaconandEggs

Been meaning to post this one for a while.

I just had to buy some when I saw them at my local B&M.

Liga Privada No.9 Flying Pigs
Liga Privada T52 Flying Pigs
Liga Privada Velvet Rats


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> I have that same cutter. Looks like your taking back plenty.


I tried it out in the shop and it cut really nicely. Plus I've wanted this style cutter for a while and don't want to use my commemorative Sons on Anarchy one. So I figured whatever, and picked it up


----------



## n0s4atu

Late Christmas gift from the wife, LFD Andalusian Bull


----------



## Yukoner

Picked up these a few min ago:


----------



## Cibao Valley

DPG Blue:


----------



## SmokeSilent

n0s4atu said:


> Late Christmas gift from the wife, LFD Andalusian Bull


Lucky man! I was able to have enjoy one of these fine specimens and was going to order a box before they hit the map recently and vanishied into extinction! Anyone know where I can get a box?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CBID strikes again...

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and Three fiver's Jericho hii, Nub Cameroon, Camacho tripples..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> CBID strikes again...
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and Three fiver's Jericho hii, Nub Cameroon, Camacho tripples..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up. All great smokes.


----------



## UBC03

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> CBID strikes again...
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and Three fiver's Jericho hii, Nub Cameroon, Camacho tripples..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trees aren't the only thing green here in Florida. Killer buy! I fell victim to the CI 10 pack of Deisel Unholy Cocktail myself.


----------



## Kidvegas

25% off for locker members at tje lounge couldn't help myself. Another AJ blend. Not for the faint of heart these pack a wallop. But man they are also good..
















Not as gooda price you see at CBID or some other online shops , but i like to support my local retailers. And the price yesterday was almost as good as I've seen anywhere so i pulled the trigger. Gotta keep the lounges running. Plus my new tupper needs some space filler, this should help..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

my first box of opus lost city came today .


----------



## yamirstogies239

Griffins cigarrillos and arturo fuente chateau maduro









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Not counting the singles- all these 5ers came in today! Also a box of Cohiba Nicaragua -very good smoke imo! 








There's another massive bundle on its way.. el diablo site has me making very poor decisions damn it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 99945
> 
> 
> Not counting the singles- all these 5ers came in today! Also a box of Cohiba Nicaragua -very good smoke imo!
> View attachment 99953
> 
> 
> There's another massive bundle on its way.. el diablo site has me making very poor decisions damn it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit man! Killer score!


----------



## UBC03

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 99945
> 
> 
> Not counting the singles- all these 5ers came in today! Also a box of Cohiba Nicaragua -very good smoke imo!
> View attachment 99953
> 
> 
> There's another massive bundle on its way.. el diablo site has me making very poor decisions damn it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did your credit card scream when you beat it to death..C BID is rough in the wallet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 99945
> 
> 
> Not counting the singles- all these 5ers came in today! Also a box of Cohiba Nicaragua -very good smoke imo!
> View attachment 99953
> 
> 
> There's another massive bundle on its way.. el diablo site has me making very poor decisions damn it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superior score my friend. I've been dancing with the Devil myself recently. My only wish would be that the enjoyment of loading up on cigars, would trickle over to the bills when they come rolling in. That devil bites hard.

Enjoy bro....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Thanks guys and yes my card always carries the look of a abusive relationship between us. It knows when I'm not playing around and submits to my will. I then in return receive this same punishment from my wife. I just light her up a cigar and shshshshshsh and it's all over soon enough. She gives me weird looks when I sneak upstairs with boxes of goods and asks what is that!? I just kind of mumble and say it's cigar stuff and I have to go to the bathroom really bad- this allows my very unstealthy escape to sort through my goods in peace and not explain my poor decision making lololol. She already knows exactly what I spent but I try to convince her it's all the matrix and not real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

By the way, I had a pretty large order online that was sent out on the 27 from PA. It came to S. Florida only to be returned back to PA and then backnhere again. USPS is and always has been a joke in shipping. I've had to many problems with them in the past sending and receiving. 

USE FEDEX OR UPS!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CI does a UPS, USPS combo thing now. It's a mess. I actually received an order from overseas quicker than an order from CI.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A pickup from the local lounge. The 2 Battlegrounds are awesome. The Epernay and 88 are new to me along with the Buenaventuras. Tried my first Tabernacle and man what a gret smoke.








This was a CP buy and I'm extremely happy with th price and fast shipping. The La Imperriosa are one ive been meaning to try. Gonna sit these down for a while and have a go at them in the new year. Have an awesome day Brothers/Sisters stay smokey...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Kidvegas said:


> A pickup from the local lounge. The 2 Battlegrounds are awesome. The Epernay and 88 are new to me along with the Buenaventuras. Tried my first Tabernacle and man what a gret smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a CP buy and I'm extremely happy with th price and fast shipping. The La Imperriosa are one ive been meaning to try. Gonna sit these down for a while and have a go at them in the new year. Have an awesome day Brothers/Sisters stay smokey...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice pickup! I've been wanting to try the tabernacle for a minute now as well as the La Imperriosa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SmokeSilent said:


> Very nice pickup! I've been wanting to try the tabernacle for a minute now as well as the La Imperriosa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tabernacle is extremely good. I finally found them yesterday local and had a short one at the lounge where purchased the also had the One in the photo so i grabbed it also. The La imperrioso I've not tried gonna give a couple weeks till i dive in..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> A pickup from the local lounge. The 2 Battlegrounds are awesome. The Epernay and 88 are new to me along with the Buenaventuras. Tried my first Tabernacle and man what a gret smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a CP buy and I'm extremely happy with th price and fast shipping. The La Imperriosa are one ive been meaning to try. Gonna sit these down for a while and have a go at them in the new year. Have an awesome day Brothers/Sisters stay smokey...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another nice score. Your on a buying frenzy. Surprised the wallet hasn't thrown in the white flag.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Another nice score. Your on a buying frenzy. Surprised the wallet hasn't thrown in the white flag.


The white flag was definitely flying, i just bobbed to left and kept on going. Seriously though i had some extra cash and felt like spoiling myself. Don't happen often. Enjoy the New Year my friend..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ending the year with a bang :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Ending the year with a bang :grin2:


Going out with a bang!! Nice....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Good purchases boys. I like those imperiosas myself.


----------



## WABOOM

@SmokeSilent I'll send you 4 Cohiba Nicaragua if you want. I personally don't like those.


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> The white flag was definitely flying, i just bobbed to left and kept on going. Seriously though i had some extra cash and felt like spoiling myself. Don't happen often. Enjoy the New Year my friend..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with spoiling ones self. This is the time of year to be buying with all the good sales but also a bad time of year thanks to kids and Christmas.



WABOOM said:


> @SmokeSilent I'll send you 4 Cohiba Nicaragua if you want. I personally don't like those.


What do you not like about them? I pay attention to what you have to say about different smokes and wonder if cohibas are worth smoking.

To keep the thread on topic I did pick up a couple of smokes at my B&M. Brickhouse maduro and a Yellow Rose. The yellow rose is new for me.


----------



## Kidvegas

@csk415 I just today had a Cohiba Commodore. Suppose to be one Of their flagship gars. I'm not a fan of the Cohiba at all, this was purchased by my girlfriend so i had to try it. NOT GOOD. The draw and burn spot on. The flavors where awful Rains being the primary,combined with no spice and a total Mild body. Some people may like these but not for me. For $22 and change i would of picked something different for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> What do you not like about them? I pay attention to what you have to say about different smokes and wonder if cohibas are worth smoking.
> 
> @csk415 . I like the Red Dot and Black. IMO they are worth ~$6. The Commodore is more expensive but I liked.
> The Nicaragua for me is not good. Does not have the typical Nicaraguan flavors (pepper, coffee, nutty). It tasted tannic and dry/stale. Maybe it's just my personal experience.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Some odds and ends from the local B&M this morning.


----------



## tonyzoc

It's a Happy New Year now...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## SmokeSilent

csk415 said:


> Nothing wrong with spoiling ones self. This is the time of year to be buying with all the good sales but also a bad time of year thanks to kids and Christmas.
> 
> What do you not like about them? I pay attention to what you have to say about different smokes and wonder if cohibas are worth smoking.
> 
> To keep the thread on topic I did pick up a couple of smokes at my B&M. Brickhouse maduro and a Yellow Rose. The yellow rose is new for me.


Can you please Let me know how that brickhouse isI've been looking at that stick recently but nothing local.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> Can you please Let me know how that brickhouse isI've been looking at that stick recently but nothing local.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good smokes. The one in the pic is a 60rg. Would prefer a robusto but this is the only size the B&M had. For the price you can't go wrong. IMO they are good budget smokes. Neptune cigars sells them by the single so that you don't waste money if you don't like them. They also have a 4 stick sampler for $22. I have not tried these yet but Quorum is suppose to be the same thing as Brickhouse at half the cost. Both are made by JC Newman.


----------



## MattinAZ

First purchase of the new year. Two boxes of Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto. They were on Cigar Monster at a decent price.


----------



## gator_79

Just placed an order with CAYP, now to wait and see how long it takes to deliver to APO, currently in Okinawa. Need to refill my travel humidor to last through the last half of deployment.

Britannia Reserva Robusto x2
Jericho Hill .44S x2
Kristoff Maduro - Robusto 5 pack
AVO Syncro Fogata Short Torpedo 5 pack
AVO Syncro Robusto 5pack
Sobremesa Robusto Largo 5 pack
Mi Querida Ancho Corta 5 pack


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> They are good smokes. The one in the pic is a 60rg. Would prefer a robusto but this is the only size the B&M had. For the price you can't go wrong. IMO they are good budget smokes. Neptune cigars sells them by the single so that you don't waste money if you don't like them. They also have a 4 stick sampler for $22. I have not tried these yet but Quorum is suppose to be the same thing as Brickhouse at half the cost. Both are made by JC Newman.


I picked up the Brickhouse Sampler myself because of what others on Puff have said about them. Can't wait to try them out !


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0s4atu

Grey, rainy day here in MD, but stopped in to a new (to me) B&M and this brightened it up a bit. Hands down the best Fuente selection I've ever seen in a store. If it's hard to find anywhere else and Fuente, that was the place to go. The only downside was the price's reflected that, which will likely keep me from doing too much shopping there unless there's something I want that I can't get anywhere else. The owner is a great guy and a Fuente collector, so I suspect some of the pricing is he actually doesn't mind keeping all the good stuff for himself. lol Can't say that I blame him. 
Nearly impossible to tell in the pic, but on the far left that is a BBMF. I hadn't ever seen one at a shop before, then two Opus 20 Year Celebration Father and Son, a Power of the Dream, Opus X Perfecxion #2, Opus X Destino Al Siglo Perfecxion #4. Thank goodness I had a couple Xmas gift cards burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## csk415

Looks like you hit the jackpot. Nice pick up.


----------



## Ranger0282

n0s4atu said:


> Grey, rainy day here in MD, but stopped in to a new (to me) B&M and this brightened it up a bit. Hands down the best Fuente selection I've ever seen in a store. If it's hard to find anywhere else and Fuente, that was the place to go. The only downside was the price's reflected that, which will likely keep me from doing too much shopping there unless there's something I want that I can't get anywhere else. The owner is a great guy and a Fuente collector, so I suspect some of the pricing is he actually doesn't mind keeping all the good stuff for himself. lol Can't say that I blame him.
> Nearly impossible to tell in the pic, but on the far left that is a BBMF. I hadn't ever seen one at a shop before, then two Opus 20 Year Celebration Father and Son, a Power of the Dream, Opus X Perfecxion #2, Opus X Destino Al Siglo Perfecxion #4. Thank goodness I had a couple Xmas gift cards burning a hole in my pocket.


 You are my Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bow before your Greatness!


----------



## UBC03

Ranger0282 said:


> You are my Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bow before your Greatness!


Don't bow..You know you can't get back up..

Great buy


----------



## poppajon75

Couldn't upload a pic the regular way. Deisel Unholy Cocktail. Yup... I fell for the CI deal.


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> View attachment 100370
> Couldn't upload a pic the regular way. Deisel Unholy Cocktail. Yup... I fell for the CI deal.
> 
> (Don't know why it doubles the pic... I only bought the 10  )


Mmm tasty. What was the deal?


----------



## poppajon75

10 for $29.99. Then of course it turns it into about $37 after shipping.... doh!


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> 10 for $29.99. Then of course it turns it into about $37 after shipping.... doh!


3.70 a stick still isn't to bad.


----------



## SmokeSilent

These gems just came in















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SmokeSilent said:


> These gems just came in
> View attachment 100378
> 
> View attachment 100386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickup bro. The CAO is a great cigar and the AB I've not had in a long time. They look nicely tucked into their resting place, which I've found they need a lot of to reach the full potential and the blenders intent. ENJOY..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Kidvegas said:


> Nice pickup bro. The CAO is a great cigar and the AB I've not had in a long time. They look nicely tucked into their resting place, which I've found they need a lot of to reach the full potential and the blenders intent. ENJOY..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Couldn't pass on a nice deal. I'm going to let these take a nice long nap! I have not had the AB yet but both will both benefit seriously from some age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Smoke one of those presnados now. Jot down some notes, mental or paper, and revisit later. I like them right from the B&M shelf. I bet they will get better with some age.


----------



## gunnersguru

this weeks shipment from bid 1 box Oliva V , 2 boxes V Melanio's , 1 box AB black market , 1 box My Father #1 , 2 boxes San Cristabal 60 ring assortment and 2 coffins of La Gloria cubana rabito cochino . and the dirty rats and just won a box of liga ratzillas not pictured


----------



## Kidvegas

gunnersguru said:


> this weeks shipment from bid 1 box Oliva V , 2 boxes V Melanio's , 1 box AB black market , 1 box My Father #1 , 2 boxes San Cristabal 60 ring assortment and 2 coffins of La Gloria cubana rabito cochino . and the dirty rats and just won a box of liga ratzillas not pictured
> View attachment 100458


Very nice my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Awesome bro. One of my all time fav's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Can't wait for these ones to be rested up !


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Belated Xmas Gift


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Belated Xmas Gift


That's a beautiful thing


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Belated Xmas Gift


 very nice. Yesterday Nortenos mow this. Nice little roll ya got going...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'm with ya- got notification that something from BPA is in my mailbox right now... and I don't recall ordering anything - lol


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm with ya- got notification that something from BPA is in my mailbox right now... and I don't recall ordering anything - lol


It's official..you're now one of us..WELCOME TO THE CLUB.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm finished buying for awhile. I literally have no more room until I smoke some of my inventory.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm finished buying for awhile. I literally have no more room until I smoke some of my inventory.


What kinda attitude is that? Walmart never runs outta Tupperware my friend.

I have no room, no money, a wallet full of melted credit cards. The minute I can find a place to donate some plasma I'll be hitting the big new year cc sales..
That's the attitude we have around here buddy..

Nice haul by the way..


----------



## Gumby-cr

When your other hobby is just as expensive as cigars (which is Lego) a break from buying any more cigars is needed. Kinda glad I gave up on single malt scotch because that wasn't helping with my finances either heh.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> When your other hobby is just as expensive as cigars (which is Lego) a break from buying any more cigars is needed. Kinda glad I gave up on single malt scotch because that wasn't helping with my finances either heh.


What's Lego?


----------



## AZ330FZL

Was able to pick these up for under $90. Couldn't pass it up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

AZ330FZL said:


> Was able to pick these up for under $90. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where??? Love the Laranjas, btw. One of the most unique cigars on the market. They really have a citrus zing.


----------



## SmokeSilent

Gumby-cr said:


> When your other hobby is just as expensive as cigars (which is Lego) a break from buying any more cigars is needed. Kinda glad I gave up on single malt scotch because that wasn't helping with my finances either heh.


Fine wines, high end liquor, cigars, guns, Ammo, knives, cars, does this sickness ever end for anyone? No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

MidwestToker said:


> Where??? Love the Laranjas, btw. One of the most unique cigars on the market. They really have a citrus zing.


They were on sale on JR cigar for $19.95 a 5er. The Melanio's were on Monster.

Hope they are still there for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Doorbell rang!








Diamond Crown #4
Diamond Crown Maximus
Rocky Patel Royale
San Cristobal Revelation
Montecristo Media Noche
Montecristo Espada Guard - 2nd box
Joya Red









Box of Dirty Rats
Opus x XxX
Don Carlos eye of the shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Doorbell rang?????

Looks more like it was kicked off the hinges..Nice haul


----------



## Kidvegas

Wow  that's a pretty sight...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Thanks I'm just making a first Humidor dump last few months to get it semi filled up with sticks I've tried and like. I'm going to try them all again now once and then consecutively down the road with age. Document it etc.. next up will be some padrons I've been slacking hard in that department but waiting for when the timing is right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

@SmokeSilent Can you send the person who rang your doorbell over to mine ? I'll even shovel the driveway from all the snow !


----------



## SmokeSilent

Doorbell rang again today!

MBombay Kesara and Gaaja 
Cuban Seed Company 18 year Habano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> Doorbell rang again today!
> 
> MBombay Kesara and Gaaja
> Cuban Seed Company 18 year Habano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are those odd looking sticks?


----------



## Kidvegas

SmokeSilent said:


> Doorbell rang again today!
> 
> MBombay Kesara and Gaaja
> Cuban Seed Company 18 year Habano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another good score. KUDOS BRO !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


>


HOLY SHITE !!! Great selection. Those Cubana Core are a personal Fav.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

yeah dude... I'm at maximum capacity now...


----------



## SmokeSilent

csk415 said:


> What are those odd looking sticks?


They are MBombay Kesara Piramid. They also make the Gaaja too. You can only buy from B&M or from seriouscigars online. I contacted MBombay and they said they are the only carrier. The Gaaja is impressive


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> yeah dude... I'm at maximum capacity now...


I'm always what seems to be at maximum capacity, but building a tupperdors is way to easy and smoking 1-2 cigars a day tends to keep things rotating. I would like to think that I have at least a 2-3 year supply, but in reality these most likely wouldn't last 2 years. That's with 3 humidors and 4 tupperdors dedicated solely to boxes and one tupperdors for singles.

I just ordered a box of RoMa craft Cromagnon Anthrolpolgy from SBC. 25% off RoMa through tomorrow with code ROMA. They also have a tiered giveaway with a lighter-cutter package promo.

I really like RoMa craft and even without sales their prices are fair, considering the quality and build of their sticks, plus the have Boveda packs built into each box. Can't hate that.

Anyhow enjoy the New Year. Even if it's way to cold.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided I need to try the RoMa craft Whiskey Rebellion, so ordered a box of Famous who didn't have a sale but I had eBates. I bought Tha Hamilton as I just love that Vito lady and getting 30 beats 24, any day. It seems I still have a bunch of he Charities left when I open that box up because I started with 30. Should be interesting to compare the Charity, Intrique and now the Hamilton. I have never had a RoMa craft I didn't completely enjoy so that's why I grabbed up the box. 
That and I had a tupperdors with just 3 boxes sitting in it and they looked lonely. After pricing some other brands from all over, and laughing at how much the cigars are, even on sale at Antillian, sealed the deal for me. $150-$166 for a box of many is a good price. 5 stick between $45-$90, with 30% off is just silly. 

I had meant to buy a box of Warped on Wednesday but the creeping crud has everything out of whack up here. So doubled down on the RoMa craft. I guess it's now that I realize I won't buy Caldwell, Illusione or Warped at over $200 or way more a box. Just not worth it as there are many great medium and tons of mild smokes for $40-$80 per box. 

Those will be on the hit list towards the beginning of March. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Caldwell Long live the king 
Cuban Seed Co. 18 yr Habanos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SmokeSilent said:


> Caldwell Long live the king
> Cuban Seed Co. 18 yr Habanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the LLtK. Great fresh and with age. I still have more than half a box of the Harem LLtK. 3 Savages which are the same blend just different shape and 4 of the newest Perfectos which look like they will make great Summer smokes.

Always good to have something to drink with a touch of citrus as the LLtK has that subtle Lemon in the retro and a 7&7 or something similar really makes them Shine.

Enjoy the Caldwells. I've decided that for now I'm holding off as they are pricy sticks and I have a bunch for now.

I'm hoping the age nicely over the long haul. I'm always looking for sales in them. SBC has been good when they have sales. I looked at Antillian where I bought the Savages and some TKiD but their prices have gone up a lot, even with a 30% off sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Champagne InHand said:


> I really like the LLtK. Great fresh and with age. I still have more than half a box of the Harem LLtK. 3 Savages which are the same blend just different shape and 4 of the newest Perfectos which look like they will make great Summer smokes.
> 
> Always good to have something to drink with a touch of citrus as the LLtK has that subtle Lemon in the retro and a 7&7 or something similar really makes them Shine.
> 
> Enjoy the Caldwells. I've decided that for now I'm holding off as they are pricy sticks and I have a bunch for now.
> 
> I'm hoping the age nicely over the long haul. I'm always looking for sales in them. SBC has been good when they have sales. I looked at Antillian where I bought the Savages and some TKiD but their prices have gone up a lot, even with a 30% off sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes thank you! I will definitely keep some of these tucked away to taste at a later stage. I really enjoyed the LLTK at local B&M. When CP had a nice deal on them I couldn't pass it up. I ordered some TKiD but have not tried them yet! I've heard they are a nice smoke so I'm excited to test it out.

There's something special about the entire process for sure but I've exhausted my monthly budget of course - so I will wait patiently on trying to acquire some more eventually.


----------



## lukecro

Just got the box today and already torched one up. Great cigars!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Is everyone here addicted to Cigarbid.com like i am, got 2 big deliveries on the way !!!!!


----------



## SmokeSilent

acitalianman13 said:


> Is everyone here addicted to Cigarbid.com like i am, got 2 big deliveries on the way !!!!!


Let it rain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

acitalianman13 said:


> Is everyone here addicted to Cigarbid.com like i am, got 2 big deliveries on the way !!!!!


The nickname, the devil site, wasn't a hint?


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

acitalianman13 said:


> Is everyone here addicted to Cigarbid.com like i am, got 2 big deliveries on the way !!!!!


Nope. I don't purchase from the Devils site and have avoided cigar page for the most part over the last year. Too many other places with better service and better quality product. I would rather buy from SBC or Famous. If you get damaged goods they will take back almost anything. After getting burned but CP on a box of Enclaves that were damaged, they lost my business and I spent a lot there over my first year back into cigars.

Sure CI and Cbid have some decent offers but like JR, Cigar.com and even Thompson, prices Clare creeping up as they wait for the FDA thing to work out.

I'm just one guy but the Devil's site is called that for a reason. It's the road to buying way too much before you really find out what you like and have some good age on some sticks that are just better in this man's opinion.

Now for gear it is actually not a bad place to buy from but I can usually find stuff on the Bay or Amazon that are comparable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

2 boxes of RiMa craft are being delivered tomorrow. One from SBC and I had to try the Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion so one box from Famous, which after eBates was only about $15-$20 more than the sale price at SBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Yea I like the devils site for their deals but I've ordered from jr and they actually shipped my order with the small boveda packs. Was very impressed


----------



## Leo

So I stopped by Pars & Cigars last week to kill some time and tried a Roma Craft Neanderthal SPG maduro. 
Holy crap, that was an awesome smoke. 
Best I've had in awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Snagged a pack of 10 Illusione CT Rothschild cigars from SBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Snagged a pack of 10 Illusione CT Rothschild cigars from SBC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't you going to be there in a couple weeks? Hell, You could watch em hack down the plants.


----------



## OptimusClub

This is literally my entire last order:

Alec Bradley White Gold Robusto
BOX OF 20x2

Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown 'Chibs' Tins
12 CIGARS

Cuban Honeys Robusto Collection (for the wife)
7 CIGARS

Man O' War Top Twenty Sampler
20 CIGARS


----------



## SmokeSilent

10fer of New World Gobenator and Liga T52










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSBBZM

*KUBA KUBA Acid & Cusano M1's*


----------



## Regiampiero

SmokeSilent said:


> Doorbell rang!
> 
> Diamond Crown #4
> Diamond Crown Maximus
> Rocky Patel Royale
> San Cristobal Revelation
> Montecristo Media Noche
> Montecristo Espada Guard - 2nd box
> Joya Red
> Box of Dirty Rats
> Opus x XxX
> Don Carlos eye of the shark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul! My wallet is hurting just looking at the pictures.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mail call. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> Mail call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thing of beauty my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> Mail call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh how I love the Roma!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

New order from the devil
the box next to the cao brasilia is padron sampler


----------



## UBC03

Geez..I'd say you're doin a little more than just dancin with the devil..hope he bought you breakfast

Nice haul


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Aren't you going to be there in a couple weeks? Hell, You could watch em hack down the plants.


I will be there for 14 days but am considering a 3rd week. Still I won't be doing all cigar stuff. I have a few volcanoes to climb.

If I stay the extra time it will be spent in Ometepe Island. Two volcanoes and loads of natural beauty including coffee plantations.

Just the daily hour or more if Spanish refreshing makes me think I need to maximize my visit as who knows if I will ever make it back there.

I've acquired the lift weight clothing and such but don't want to pack too heavily. Many say 2 sets of clothing besides the one you wear while flying can be enough, if not you can buy more locally. I have a feeling I'll be leaving a lot behind too.

Better to be more prepared in my book but it all can fit on a checkable duffel, although I will bring a carry on day pack going in. Lost luggage makes me too anxious.

The trip to DWT and back is of more concern at this point with the crappy March of the Winter storms we have been experiencing throughout the North and Great Lakes.

Having my Jeep in long term parking and having the hound at the farm during the work week is more expensive that room and board in Nica. I also worry my wife will have my tub all green or worse, the longer I stay, no matter how detailed the basic instructions that I leave with her.

Studying up on CA shows it to be a magical place. Lots of poisonous critters though and mossies everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

acitalianman13 said:


> New order from the devil
> the box next to the cao brasilia is padron sampler


Nice haul. Many of those are my favorites. I think I spot some CAO Pilons. Those are very underrated and a fine smoke. :vs_cool:


----------



## AZ330FZL

Picked these up in Cigar Page for under $80. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had to grab some '64 Annie toros at CP as they are my favorite smoke for special occasions. Even on sale the Annie's are way overpriced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrley

Last purchase was Nub Cafe Espresso 354 Robusto  - Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Kidvegas

Quick pickup at my local lounge. Just finished an AF Anejo so figured what the hell, a very good cigar.









Also i was completely shocked. When upon entering the humidor, which ive been using for almost 2 years to find these pictured below!!









Just enjoyed this very same cigar from a fellow BOTL. Who was introduced to them himself from another Puff member. Never looked on the machine made shelf until today lol glad i did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Quick pickup at my local lounge. Just finished an AF Anejo so figured what the hell, a very good cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i was completely shocked. When upon entering the humidor, which ive been using for almost 2 years to find these pictured below!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enjoyed this very same cigar from a fellow BOTL. Who was introduced to them himself from another Puff member. Never looked on the machine made shelf until today lol glad i did!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Those Denobli are excellent! Are those the sweeter darker cigars or the spicier lighter/less dark wrappers sticks!

Those Denobli are one of the funnier looking sticks up there with the ones that take 3 cigars and twist them into one, but they are such a treat to smoke. At first they look like bizarre beef jerky (kinda like a slim Jim) but the sweeter one that was aged was one of the nicer sticks I just really enjoyed while walking the dog.

I need to find some of those and just stick them in a tupperdor and forget about it. Rediscover them 2 years later and be thrilled.

I do know of another marque that transforms after sitting in the box for a couple years and they taste like they were drizzled lightly with molasses then rolled and aged.

Big score in my book! Were they priced well? Not the Añejo as we all know how expensive those are but the 5 pack of Toscana cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> . Those Denobli are excellent! Are those the sweeter darker cigars or the spicier lighter/less dark wrappers sticks!
> 
> Those Denobli are one of the funnier looking sticks up there with the ones that take 3 cigars and twist them into one, but they are such a treat to smoke. At first they look like bizarre beef jerky (kinda like a slim Jim) but the sweeter one that was aged was one of the nicer sticks I just really enjoyed while walking the dog.
> 
> I need to find some of those and just stick them in a tupperdor and forget about it. Rediscover them 2 years later and be thrilled.
> 
> I do know of another marque that transforms after sitting in the box for a couple years and they taste like they were drizzled lightly with molasses then rolled and aged.
> 
> Big score in my book! Were they priced well? Not the Añejo as we all know how expensive those are but the 5 pack of Toscana cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt open the box but, they are the same name as the one i had earlier today and it was the dark wrapper. Damn good IMO. Got them for $7.99 could of got a better deal online, but ounce i saw them had to snag a box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> I didnt open the box but, they are the same name as the one i had earlier today and it was the dark wrapper. Damn good IMO. Got them for $7.99 could of got a better deal online, but ounce i saw them had to snag a box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you bought is what I sent you. Unless you bundle these up with a order you will spend that much with shipping. $8 is still not horrible for a time to time smoke. I couldn't smoke these everyday. Half is all I can handle. Funny thing is these will give me hic ups towards the end. Think it's the fire cured flavor that does it to me.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> What you bought is what I sent you. Unless you bundle these up with a order you will spend that much with shipping. $8 is still not horrible for a time to time smoke. I couldn't smoke these everyday. Half is all I can handle. Funny thing is these will give me hic ups towards the end. Think it's the fire cured flavor that does it to me.


No I'm fine with the price, and happy with the purchase. Plus i didn't have to wait for shipping. Although i was shocked my lounge had them and i never noticed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

acitalianman13 said:


> New order from the devil
> the box next to the cao brasilia is padron sampler


omg!!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sometimes one of my local stores surprises me. 5 Sharks, 3 Between the lines, and 2 Liberties from 2014. Oh ya, some Parodi's too :grin2:


----------



## tonyzoc

So I stop in a local B&M, Keiffer's in Syracuse, and I see these Puros Indios Churchill's except the band is different. I check them out and notice the cello is pretty brown so I'm thinking these might be old. It wouldn't be the first time I've found old cigars at this shop. They have allot of boxes piled up, 2 and 3 deep along the bottom under the shelves. I buy one of these Puros Indios and smoke it and it's pretty good. Actually much better than anything they put out these days. After doing a little research I found nothing. The band as far back as 2004 wasn't this band. So I decided I'd go back and get them all (11 left). I've since done some more research and did find one thread in an old CBid forum from 2003 stating that the green on red background was an old (old in 2003) label...So these could be late 90s Puros Indios. If anyone can add to these please let me know. Btw...I paid $6.95 a stick...Which seem to be the price they put on any old cigar they find...I've paid that same price for vintage Sancho Panza and a Perdomo La Tradicion figarado dating from 2004 I've found in recent years.




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## WABOOM

Wow!!!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Opus X sampler:


----------



## Champagne InHand

tonyzoc said:


> So I stop in a local B&M, Keiffer's in Syracuse, and I see these Puros Indios Churchill's except the band is different. I check them out and notice the cello is pretty brown so I'm thinking these might be old. It wouldn't be the first time I've found old cigars at this shop. They have allot of boxes piled up, 2 and 3 deep along the bottom under the shelves. I buy one of these Puros Indios and smoke it and it's pretty good. Actually much better than anything they put out these days. After doing a little research I found nothing. The band as far back as 2004 wasn't this band. So I decided I'd go back and get them all (11 left). I've since done some more research and did find one thread in an old CBid forum from 2003 stating that the green on red background was an old (old in 2003) label...So these could be late 90s Puros Indios. If anyone can add to these please let me know. Btw...I paid $6.95 a stick...Which seem to be the price they put on any old cigar they find...I've paid that same price for vintage Sancho Panza and a Perdomo La Tradicion figarado dating from 2004 I've found in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


Gotta love the 'cuse for rare finds like that. Great sticks with even better prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Sometimes one of my local stores surprises me. 5 Sharks, 3 Between the lines, and 2 Liberties from 2014. Oh ya, some Parodi's too :grin2:


WOW, great buy. When my local B&M had Sharks I was able to buy 3 tops. And only after I requested a phone call once they had them in stock! Never had one yet, resting them, can't wait!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My first order from CP this morning:
La Palina El Diario KB 4.25*40
Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Corona Gorda 5.75*46

Never had these before, just read and watched reviews.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> My first order from CP this morning:
> 
> La Palina El Diario KB 4.25*40
> 
> Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Corona Gorda 5.75*46
> 
> Never had these before, just read and watched reviews.


La Paulina need plenty of aging to see their full potential. I almost bit on some Herrara de Esteli lonsdales but then I thought better of it as I might be able to grab some while actually in Esteli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> La Paulina need plenty of aging to see their full potential. I almost bit on some Herrara de Esteli lonsdales but then I thought better of it as I might be able to grab some while actually in Esteli.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've looked at these as well, but didn't want to spend more than $50. I actually didn't want to spend money at all, but how can you pass. >


----------



## Gumby-cr

CloakedInSmoke said:


> My first order from CP this morning:
> La Palina El Diario KB 4.25*40
> Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Corona Gorda 5.75*46
> 
> Never had these before, just read and watched reviews.


I love full bodied cigars and the KB I are some of the most powerful sticks I have ever smoked in my 10 years of smoking cigars. The La Imperiosa cigars are fantastic as well. Great pick up :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've looked at these as well, but didn't want to spend more than $50. I actually didn't want to spend money at all, but how can you pass. >


If I didn't have some La Paulina's in stock, I would grab a tener or more. The price on the Family Reserve is never good but the standard LP, the Mr. Sam and KB are all good. I tend to stick with the sub 50 ring gauges unless it's a pointed end.

I tried a 5er of the LP maduros and while getting better over time, they just were not to my preferences.

If you haven't tried an aged La Paulina then you are in for a treat. Remember patience will be rewarded.

I'm looking forward to enjoying 9 Mr. Sam's this Summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Came in today


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Came in today


Nice selección. I've only had Four Kicks by CH. This looks interesting, I'm looking forward to try La Imperiosa and La Palina sounds delicious, lots or pepper in this one I've heard. Will let it sit for...I'll try 6 months .


----------



## poppajon75

The La Imperosa and, JH are awesome imo. Never tried the Las Mereas. Great buy!


----------



## csk415

Can't wait to try them. Going to let them sit for as long as possible. Picked it up on monster for $24. Bet your butt I'll get another one if its on there.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Can't wait to try them. Going to let them sit for as long as possible. Picked it up on monster for $24. Bet your butt I'll get another one if its on there.


Very awesome bro. Plus a killer price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Devil strikes again


----------



## acitalianman13

Yay what should I do ?


----------



## DSturg369

acitalianman13 said:


> Yay what should I do ?


A little pectin/glue and maybe a small piece of wrapper leaf (if you have it) and it'll be as good as new. Or a hefty cut and smoke it arfterwards.


----------



## DSturg369

... And sweet haul BTW.


----------



## csk415

acitalianman13 said:


> Yay what should I do ?


I like those rott. Cut it back as far as you can and smoke it.


----------



## acitalianman13

Ok thx. Idk how these companies ship damaged cigars


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I let my wife go clothes shopping. This is what I got to do.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

humphrey's ghost said:


> i let my wife go clothes shopping. This is what i got to do.


wow


----------



## acitalianman13

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I let my wife go clothes shopping. This is what I got to do.


 very nice pickup ?


----------



## Champagne InHand

acitalianman13 said:


> Ok thx. Idk how these companies ship damaged cigars


I actually slowed down buying from CP after a box purchase of AJF Enclaves that have about 5 cigars with damaged wrappers. I'm going to try the pectin patch route as I have tried smoking the first 2 by cutting back but the wrapper keep peeling off and it just makes me crazy. I've had some similar experience with AJF Ave Maria after trying to removed giant label and having the wrapper unfurl.

That has swayed me from buying any further AJF no matter what the ratings are or gear stories. Wrapper problems right out of the box or with cigar and removal just make the experience bad even if the stick tastes good.

Having to hold the wrapper on continuously ir smoking a tube of leaves with some lighter inside tobacco again wrecks the experience for me.

It why I prefer brands with fairly simple wrappers. Maybe the Padron 64 Annie's are that exception and Caldwell. But I've never had a glue wrapper experience with a Caldwell to date, knock on wood.

AJF makes some amazing cigars, don't get me wrong but I might only be interested buying from a B&M or perhaps a dealer like SBC that will replace and take back almost anything.

Again I'm a fan of simple bands that come with an easy way to remove said Band without damaging ghat outer wrapper.

Okay mini rant over. Glad I have found the pectin patch thanks to Dino and others but fool me once, and never again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

^ Sometimes cutting them back is the best solution. But you'll want to use your cigar glue there too to stick the unraveling wrapper back down.


----------



## SmokeSilent

El Diablo mail dump! The Davidoff millennium from cmonster









Cpage









And thanks to @WABOOM for the bomb! Gonna give these a nice whirl. Thanks brother!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

What a haul
Hurts my wallet just to look at it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@SmokeSilent. Very impressive my friend. Really a spectacular selection of cigars. I see many fav's and a few of my goto's in that heavy ass pickup. WOW!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Just wow! What a selection! 
Great hit too @WABOOM!


----------



## UBC03

Great hit..nice job @WABOOM

Cbids new credit card...


----------



## Kidvegas

Ditto @WABOOM. Nice job bro. No Mailbox is safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Omg... I sent a BlackCat and the whole place was already rigged with 1000 sticks of DYNAMITE. Jeez!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SmokeSilent said:


> El Diablo mail dump! The Davidoff millennium from cmonster


Dear Lord ! You need an exorcism!


----------



## SmokeSilent

Thanks guys I know I've been going bat sheet crazy buying cigars lately but I wanted to put some quality sticks I really enjoyed and enough to fill the humidor where it will allow me to keep it regulated and age some of these for a while. Certainly not to long though.. most will hang out In the Avallo for a while and I have a seperate 200 ct humidor filling up with the daily smokes. To be honest I purchased the Avallo but had a problem, no cigars! Lol now that I've got some gars I know I enjoy, time to relax a little and concentrate on two more purchases in the future while the stash mellows. A big Padron dump and some quality CCs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

SmokeSilent said:


> I purchased the Avallo but had a problem, no cigars!


99% of us have the opposite problem, too many cigars and not enough storage space ! Consider a bunch of us envious of your predicament :grin2:


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro. Local B&M had them sitting for so long I snagged them up. Paid only $130


----------



## Kidvegas

Very nice score 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome my first real box pickup


----------



## EricPru

Two boxes of PDR small batch reserve from an online B&M and 5 boxes of assorted Padillas from a BOTL just this month.... whoops


----------



## EricPru

Love the Lotano in Maduro, something about the Oval line just clicks with me too. 

Also that one that looks darker in the pic with the band not matching up with all the rest is bugging me haha


----------



## JimOD

Won a 10 count box of Aged Dunhill Peravia tonight for $41. I've only been a member here for a week and I've already:

1. Bought the tupperdores
2. Lowered the RH
3. Discovered cbid
4. Participating in cbid (God help me)
5. Began trying medium to full bodied cigars, including my first Opus X
6. Have developed a deep seated fear of running out of cigars

Damn you all, and thanks for the great advice.


----------



## MidwestToker

JimOD said:


> Won a 10 count box of Aged Dunhill Peravia tonight for $41. I've only been a member here for a week and I've already:
> 
> 1. Bought the tupperdores
> 2. Lowered the RH
> 3. Discovered cbid
> 4. Participating in cbid (God help me)
> 5. Began trying medium to full bodied cigars, including my first Opus X
> 6. Have developed a deep seated fear of running out of cigars
> 
> Damn you all, and thanks for the great advice.


Just go ahead and throw your wallet on your roof. It's safer there. :vs_cool:

Oh, and the fear of running out of cigars never goes away. :crying:


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Walked into a random shop yesterday and picked up a couple of 8-5-8 Sungrowns. That was a nice treat from a store I had never been in before. Also grabbed an Oliva V maddie.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Got two of these in the mail after I had to pay a stupid amount of duties on them....


----------



## Navistar

JimOD said:


> Won a 10 count box of Aged Dunhill Peravia tonight for $41. I've only been a member here for a week and I've already:
> 
> 1. Bought the tupperdores
> 2. Lowered the RH
> 3. Discovered cbid
> 4. Participating in cbid (God help me)
> 5. Began trying medium to full bodied cigars, including my first Opus X
> 6. Have developed a deep seated fear of running out of cigars
> 
> Damn you all, and thanks for the great advice.


The cigar that got me hooked. Brings back memories


----------



## Maxh92

Today's haul from the devil site...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Latest arrival from Cbid










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

I need an excorcism as well. Last order for a while. Pretty stocked.


----------



## JimOD

Texas Select Toro from Bobalu. They were having a 75% off sale, and I have never had a freshly rolled cigar. I am smoking one ROTT, and one every month or two from now to see how they age. Should be fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

My Father bijou 1922. I always feel like a boss smoking these. No clue why, but it's an amazing stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

lukecro said:


> Latest arrival from Cbid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice! I went through a box of those over last summer. Mighty nice smoke though nothing like the original undercrown . Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Grabbed two from the local B&M for some local support and chit chat about the new regulations.









Perdomo 20th maduro and Oliva G maduro. In the box they go.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not a purchase... more a gift from a B&M for bad customer service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@Maxh92 excuse me if I'm wrong. You posted about a cigar that unraveled and the shop guy basically blew you off Right? If yes that was you and that's the get back from the owner WOW is all i can say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> @Maxh92 excuse me if I'm wrong. You posted about a cigar that unraveled and the shop guy basically blew you off Right? If yes that was you and that's the get back from the owner WOW is all i can say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sir. That was the get back from the GM of that store. I bought the Java (to smoke with my old man tonight) and the 4 in the bag were from the store. I'm not familiar with most of them - I'm new to this game of cigars. I take it I just scored big?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Maxh92 said:


> ...I take it I just scored big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. That's awesome.


----------



## csk415

Wow. That was a nice apology you got. This is how you keep business coming back.


----------



## Maxh92

WABOOM said:


> Yes. That's awesome.


I'll look forward to smoking them.

Can anyone who knows better than me help me know what I got? I recognize the Opus X... not familiar with any of the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Wow that's a great compensation. Enjoy


----------



## WABOOM

Le Imperiosa (phenomenal smoke) Tatuaje Reserve (phenomenal smoke), Opus X (phenomenal smoke)


----------



## UBC03

Agreed


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> I'll look forward to smoking them.
> 
> Can anyone who knows better than me help me know what I got? I recognize the Opus X... not familiar with any of the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one to the far right is a Guáimaro. It's from the same master blender of RomaCraft (Esteban Disla). That's the best cigar I've ever smoked. :vs_cool:


----------



## SmokeSilent

Maxh92 said:


> I'll look forward to smoking them.
> 
> Can anyone who knows better than me help me know what I got? I recognize the Opus X... not familiar with any of the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you send them here to me I will gladly do a full gambit of tests on them and let you know my results! Nice B&M there and GM who knows it's very easy these days for a customer to destroy their reputation online and exponential word of mouth. Very cool and glad he took care of you!

First opus X I ever had was a double corona at my local B&M. Had a stem burn in it horribly like a firework , had to constantly touch it up and went out on me twice. It tasted great but was NOT what I was expecting from a $20+ smoke. The lady managing said oh that's to bad, very weird. That's it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Stopped by the local b&m for some conversation and a warm place to smoke.

Can't go in and just buy just one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Maxh92 said:


> That was the get back from the GM of that store.


A small price to pay in order to keep a customer.
You'll replace what those free sticks cost many times over.
That's the difference between a good businessman and a minimum wage d-bag.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Maxh92 said:


> Yes, sir. That was the get back from the GM of that store. I bought the Java (to smoke with my old man tonight) and the 4 in the bag were from the store. I'm not familiar with most of them - I'm new to this game of cigars. I take it I just scored big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor and rest those at the proper temp & RH for 3-4 months. 
When I first got back into cigars, I wasted far too many by trying to smoke them too soon.
That would be a shame with such nice sticks.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From BOTL @drb124

Caldwell Gibraltar 2014
Bone Crusher
Tramp Stamp (2)
Camcho Ecuador Robusto
AJ Fernandez Fallen Angel (2)
San Lotano Bull


----------



## Rondo

CloakedInSmoke said:


> From BOTL @drb124
> 
> Caldwell Gibraltar 2014
> Bone Crusher
> Tramp Stamp (2)
> Camcho Ecuador Robusto
> AJ Fernandez Fallen Angel (2)
> San Lotano Bull


I've bought several times from Brother Rivers.
Always great sticks at great prices.


----------



## Nate5700

Just ordered from JR:

General Cigar Honduran Sampler (Called the "Connoisseur Collection")
Maria Mancini Robusto Larga (Maduro) 5-Pack
Macanudo Ascots Tin (10)

Especially curious about the Maria Mancinis, someone mentioned those in the underrated cigars thread, they have good reviews on the website, and are < $3/stick. The Honduran Sampler has 10 different cigars to try, so that should be fun. The Ascots I want to try as as weekday quickie smoke, I just got the one tin but if I like them I can get a bunch for a little over $1/stick. They're about the same size as the Romeo y Julietas I've been puffing on which I'm finding to be a good value (I can smoke pretty fast sometimes but I can get 20 minutes out of one of those tiny things) but I want to see if I can get that value with something that's sweeter and milder.

Last time I ordered on a Monday it got here on Friday, so hopefully that will work out again.


----------



## JimOD

Monticristo Classic Churchills. Since I joined this forum it's a lot more fun to check the mailbox every day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JimOD said:


> Monticristo Classic Churchills. Since I joined this forum it's a lot more fun to check the mailbox every day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're officially one of us when you can't remember what you ordered, if you ordered, but there is a package in your mailbox -LoL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

A couple layers of Padron Goodness!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> A couple layers of Padron Goodness!


Very very nice! Almost taste those just lookin at the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Never had but picked up a 10fer for $18









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SmokeSilent said:


> Never had but picked up a 10fer for $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of them! Hopefully they aren't horrendous.


----------



## SmokeSilent

WABOOM said:


> Never heard of them! Hopefully they aren't horrendous.


Someone told me once they were a enjoyable smoke but we will see! Anyone else tried these?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> Someone told me once they were a enjoyable smoke but we will see! Anyone else tried these?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Light one up and let us know.


----------



## Liberation

My recent hauls....


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Went to my local B&M today and bought...

- An Arturo Fuente "Special Selection"

- Two Casa Magna "Domus Magnus II" cigars 

- A My Father "Flor de Las Antilles" Robusto 

- A Torano Exodus 1959 "50 Years" Robusto


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Liberation said:


> My recent hauls....


You, my friend, are in for some good times!


----------



## Liberation

SoCal Gunner said:


> You, my friend, are in for some good times!


Yes indeed!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick shout out to SBC - Smoked my last Aquitaine on Monday, they advertise RoMo Tuesday sale and I order a fiver, Cigars here on Wednesday, shipped free with boveda pack.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Quick shout out to SBC - Smoked my last Aquitaine on Monday, they advertise RoMo Tuesday sale and I order a fiver, Cigars here on Wednesday, shipped free with boveda pack.


Much love for those Aquataine's. Nice score bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

liberation said:


> yes indeed!


amen!!! Wow...


----------



## acitalianman13

What a haul Liberation how are the ferral pigs ?


----------



## TSBBZM

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103818&thumb=1
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103826&thumb=1
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103802&thumb=1
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103810&thumb=1


----------



## Vallac

Looks like I'll be having a good weekend :grin2: .....


----------



## StillPuffin

Have a box of those jewels myself. Good weekend indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

I've now entered into the "buy singles on CBid just because you're bored" level of cigar obsession. 

I have a few coming my way, including some Leccias, a Kristoff Kristania Maduro, a MF Le Bijou and a Relic by AJF. 

All of my tuppers will officially be full now. My singles jar was the only one with some room...



>


----------



## JimOD

MidwestToker said:


> I've now entered into the "buy singles on CBid just because you're bored" level of cigar obsession.
> 
> I have a few coming my way, including some Leccias, a Kristoff Kristania Maduro, a MF Le Bijou and a Relic by AJF.
> 
> All of my tuppers will officially be full now. My singles jar was the only one with some room...
> 
> >


Sounds like you are getting close to the buying a big humidor level of cigar obsession.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nate5700

Just arrived.


----------



## csk415

B&M pick up in Corpus Christi


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> I've now entered into the "buy singles on CBid just because you're bored" level of cigar obsession.
> 
> I have a few coming my way, including some Leccias, a Kristoff Kristania Maduro, a MF Le Bijou and a Relic by AJF.
> 
> All of my tuppers will officially be full now. My singles jar was the only one with some room...
> 
> >


I like everyone of those. Leccia's are bang for the buck.


----------



## Regiampiero

Tonight I stumbled on a few hidden gems and I thought I'd share. I met Geraldo Rodriguez from TABSA cigars (same guy that blends for illusione, warped, casa Fernandez and so on) bought/got-gifted his whole personal line. Awesome guy and awesome cigars, so if you see them in the future pick them up. He also rolled a couple of surprises for me that he told me should be smoked in a couple of months. Did I mention he's a great guy? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

More Padron's for the Padron and friends drawer in the wineador.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little pickup that arrived over the weekend 
Sensei's Sensational Sarsaparilla
KFC Chunky
Roma Craft Intemperance EC XVIII
Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger










































Pepin Garcia Legacy Sampler
Check out the cello on those....13 year old sticks:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

I could pass these up, i got a great deal!


----------



## JimOD

Lots of boxes today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimOD

Back to back posts. I feel guilty. (Not really.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acitalianman13

Devil again


----------



## poppajon75

acitalianman13 said:


> Devil again


Nice. You must have a devil sitting on either shoulder when you go online lol.

Devils on shoulder:
"Psssst... move that mouse to bookmarks over there pal."
You:
"Well I thought I'd check out this article on"
Devils:
"Shhhhhh.... it'll all be over soon. "


----------



## JimOD

acitalianman13 said:


> Devil again


How did those Peravia sneak into that picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## php007

I normally don't post all my purchases cause I am lazy.

Here is the most recent























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

acitalianman13 said:


> Devil again


You buy like I do. A lot at once. Here was my last purchase several months back.


----------



## csk415

acitalianman13 said:


> Devil again


Nice pick up. Those ABA are on my list to try. Curious what your thoughts are on them.


----------



## acitalianman13

csk415 said:


> acitalianman13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Devil again
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pick up. Those ABA are on my list to try. Curious what your thoughts are on them.
Click to expand...

hey will let you know when I try them in a few months. I haven't tried them yet. Cant wait


----------



## acitalianman13

Last and final for a while I already blocked the site


----------



## JimOD

Traficante sends their's out vacuum sealed. Seems like a pretty good reason to have one ROTT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

A couple of 5ers and an impulse buy from the devil. I'm getting better at managing my click-finger-itis. Once I saw cornelius and Anthony, I just had to try it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Got a box of the new Montecristo 34s and went cigar lounge hopping this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

JimOD said:


> Got a box of the new Montecristo 34s and went cigar lounge hopping this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never heard of those, I'll be waiting for your thoughts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey is anyone here enrolled in cigar authority's care packages ?


----------



## lukecro

This week's haul from B/M, CB, & CI.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

lukecro said:


> This week's haul from B/M, CB, & CI.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That'll do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Everything in Esteli is closed so I resorted to buying a bar's custom brand. Not horrible for $3 sticks but outside the factory they have no clue about humidification.

This city is very much off the beaten path, which is too bad. 









$15/pack but the Mombacho have been the best local brand. Famous now carries them, but they are pricy compared to in country. The Liga Maestro is on par with the DE Liga Privada quality. Cigar bands have the month and year stamped inside them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

FYI. Cigars are known as Pudos, in Spanish. They have no idea what cigar means in Spain or most of Nica. I did see a guard, doing his job at a tabacalera smoking a nice JdN, that smelled terrific. Such nice people here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bMay

lukecro said:


> This week's haul from B/M, CB, & CI.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yummmmm


----------



## Champagne InHand

A small collection of what I have been smoking locally. I have burned right through Uno caja de habanos siempre!

I might need to photograph through tapatalk later. 

You can buy a motorcycle for the cost of 6 boxes of good cigars in Norte América. 

I am so coming back here in June to finish up the dental /mandible situation, but every Winter ffom now on. 

Im stronger, tanned and love the city and the habitación at my lodging. 

Screw Winters. Easy to live well and inexpensively here.


----------



## JimOD

We appreciate the report from the field. It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> A small collection of what I have been smoking locally. I have burned right through Uno caja de habanos siempre!
> 
> I might need to photograph through tapatalk later.
> 
> You can buy a motorcycle for the cost of 6 boxes of good cigars in Norte América.
> 
> I am so coming back here in June to finish up the dental /mandible situation, but every Winter ffom now on.
> 
> Im stronger, tanned and love the city and the habitación at my lodging.
> 
> Screw Winters. Easy to live well and inexpensively here.


Glad your enjoying your trip bro..well deserved


----------



## Cigarer




----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> FYI. Cigars are known as Pudos, in Spanish. They have no idea what cigar means in Spain or most of Nica. I did see a guard, doing his job at a tabacalera smoking a nice JdN, that smelled terrific. Such nice people here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not just the pronunciation of puro?


----------



## pwaggs

2 each of the Tatuaje Skinny Monster series. All are 6.0" X 38 petit lanceros.
Skinny Monster Chuck
Skinny Monster Drac
Skinny Monster Face
Skinny Monster Frank
Skinny Monster Jason
Skinny Monster Mummy
Skinny Monster Tiff
Skinny Monster Wolf
Skinny Monster Jekyl
Skinny Monster Hyde


----------



## pwaggs

I found a half box of Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No 48's at a local B&M. I picked up the 12 remaining sticks for $108. Nine bucks a stick is not bad for this smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

pwaggs said:


> I found a half box of Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No 48's at a local B&M. I picked up the 12 remaining sticks for $108. Nine bucks a stick is not bad for this smoke.


Great price! Great cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Picked up these goodies from @drb124. Can't wait to try my first Prensado!


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Picked up these goodies from @drb124. Can't wait to try my first Prensado!


Don't let the punishers sit too long..They lose their initial burn. Without that it's just a medium strength blah.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Never had a Velvet Rat since they seem impossible to find. Looking forward to trying one soon :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Never had a Velvet Rat since they seem impossible to find. Looking forward to trying one soon :grin2:


Nice pickup bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

From jr cigars


----------



## mpomario

*My latest acquisitions*

It's been a bit crazy. Here are some from the last week, some from B&M, some from Cbid, CP and TC. Oliva sampler, Ave Maria, Perdomo Slow Aged, Perdomo Champagne Noir, MF Bejiou, FDLA, UC Shade, ADC Maduro, AF Chateau, Flor D Oliva Maduro, New World, NUB machiatto, and a box of Cuba Libre One in churchill. I have some Espinosa Laranja coming too.


----------



## UBC03

Good pick ups


----------



## droy1958

Super Toro.....


----------



## blackrabbit

Went a little crazy but I love it all! A great package from famous. I know I have been warned not to buy boxes being still a noob but I really wanted a fiver of the la Careme, but Famous suckered me in by throwing in a free Crowned heads sampler box of 6 sticks. The CAO was already heavily discounted and I got an extra 10% off on the whole order. I like supporting organic agriculture and I like that they use some organic tobacco in the CAO. They also threw in a Undercrown for free! I already see I really enjoy the Le Careme, had my first today which was delish, and I like the smaller size for a little quicker dessert smoke. 

There are the discount codes they gave me if anyone was already looking to blow some coin: 

$40 off 300 = SAV40N174 
30% off a box of undercrown = ZIN5469
Free fiver of undercrown with $125 purchase = PKLUN5

Then I stopped by the local B+M and picked up the Feral Pig and the Illusione Rothschild just cause I like to support them. The collector in me wanted the overpriced Feral and I really want to try the well priced Illusione. I will hold the pig for a while and smoke it on Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## csk415

blackrabbit said:


> Went a little crazy but I love it all! A great package from famous. I know I have been warned not to buy boxes being still a noob but I really wanted a fiver of the la Careme, but Famous suckered me in by throwing in a free Crowned heads sampler box of 6 sticks. The CAO was already heavily discounted and I got an extra 10% off on the whole order. I like supporting organic agriculture and I like that they use some organic tobacco in the CAO. They also threw in a Undercrown for free! I already see I really enjoy the Le Careme, had my first today which was delish, and I like the smaller size for a little quicker dessert smoke.
> 
> There are the discount codes they gave me if anyone was already looking to blow some coin:
> 
> $40 off 300 = SAV40N174
> 30% off a box of undercrown = ZIN5469
> Free fiver of undercrown with $125 purchase = PKLUN5
> 
> Then I stopped by the local B+M and picked up the Feral Pig and the Illusione Rothschild just cause I like to support them. The collector in me wanted the overpriced Feral and I really want to try the well priced Illusione. I will hold the pig for a while and smoke it on Thanksgiving or Christmas.


Great pick ups. Those careme are good smokes. Light one up. They are good rott. You will like that CH sampler. That was a great freebie.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well just because I am in the airport in Managua, I bought a box of Jdn Cabinetta 5.5 x 46. This was the cigar that the friendly guard in Estelí was smoking and it smelled so good.

Not bargains at the duty -free, $95US, but great coffee was really a deal at $12US/lb for twin engine coffee. Im not a big coffee drinker any longer but it was so tasty, I could not pass it up. I use a tiny French press and it should last for quite awhile.

I have no idea how to post photos in this Sony Android phone. But I just realized I have my ipad handy. Duh! But no-WiFi. arghh!
Wait here we go.









Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Not a purchase, but a gift


----------



## SmokeSilent

Been layed up with back surgery so my wife has been answering the door lol

SB sale


----------



## UBC03

SmokeSilent said:


> Been layed up with back surgery so my wife has been answering the door lol
> 
> SB sale


That sucks. You can't even run away, just gotta lay there and take your beating...

Seriously, Get well quick bro..nice order


----------



## MidwestToker

Black and White. Got a great deal. They don't make these anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

A box of L'Atelier Maduro MAD 56 from cbid. L'Atelier LAT 54 and LAT 56 cigars in Sancti Spiritus wrappers are terrific, too. 
I've been looking for another Nicaraguan cigar -- Pinolero Maduros by AJ Fernandez, one of my favorite smokes. They are gone from Atlantic, CI and cigar.com sites. Bonita Smoke Shop site says they are discontinued. 
Down to 1+ boxes of the robustos & torpedos. Nice folk art inside the boxes, too.
Anyone know why Pinolero was discontinued?


----------



## Regiampiero

Bought the 5 shades got gifted the rat and the norteño and won the box. I love DE events. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Bought the 5 shades got gifted the rat and the norteño and won the box. I love DE events.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You're only 45 shades away...


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> You're only 45 shades away...


Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

La Gloria


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

24 RoMa craft Intemperance just arrived. Dark wrappers but I forget the name. Newer not the BA wrapper. Came in 2 x10 packs and a separate 5er. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Montecristo white in Rothschild 50% off on cigar page


----------



## 4thtry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Vey nice. Skinny and pudgy Monster collection. I am resting my skinnies right now.



Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

50 bones total off el diablo! Havnt been able to enjoy any cigars while my back heals up but leaves me ample time to skulk around for deals.


----------



## 4thtry

pwaggs said:


> Vey nice. Skinny and pudgy Monster collection. I am resting my skinnies right now.
> 
> Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


Only need to get the littles and all will be right haha. I'm letting them sit for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

*Local B&M*

Picked up this box today at the local B&M!


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> Black and White. Got a great deal. They don't make these anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where?


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The yellow bands are good also.


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> The yellow bands are good also.


I will have to try one. I smoked the white band Sumatra tonight. Was very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

csk415 said:


> The yellow bands are good also.


My favorite!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Glad I got these Viaje for the short amount of time they were available at SBC :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gumby-cr said:


> Glad I got these Viaje for the short amount of time they were available at SBC :grin2:


Let us know what you think. I've been tempted by viaje before but I have plenty of dark sticks.

I feel old remembering the days when Punch was the dark horse in B&M humidors. Dating myself but I was in my young 20s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Champagne InHand said:


> Let us know what you think. I've been tempted by viaje before but I have plenty of dark sticks.
> 
> I feel old remembering the days when Punch was the dark horse in B&M humidors. Dating myself but I was in my young 20s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm halfway through a Skull and Bones now (I couldn't wait). This is a VERY full bodied cigar. I smoked the Skull and Bones when it first came out and they were strong then too. I am now in search of a box but it looks like everywhere is sold out of boxes already.


----------



## n0s4atu

Well I haven't posted up anything here in a while, but since I've become a bit of a Tatuaje fanboy, and I loved the Pudgy Drac and the one Skinny Drac, when I saw they'd released more Skinny Drac boxes, well I picked up some to make sure I have plenty when they become scarce. I didn't have a pic of only the 2 boxes of Skinny Dracs, but took this when I was reorganizing the Tat shelf in the humidor.


----------



## Lycus

*Well.....*

I have got to stop driving by that place........!!!!

AF Don Carlos Personal Reserve
Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra 
LFD Andalusian Bull
Liga Privada L40


----------



## UBC03

n0s4atu said:


> Well I haven't posted up anything here in a while, but since I've become a bit of a Tatuaje fanboy, and I loved the Pudgy Drac and the one Skinny Drac, when I saw they'd released more Skinny Drac boxes, well I picked up some to make sure I have plenty when they become scarce. I didn't have a pic of only the 2 boxes of Skinny Dracs, but took this when I was reorganizing the Tat shelf in the humidor.


Who woulda thunk , a guy named @n0s4atu would be a fan of dracs..lol


----------



## ivandrocco

n0s4atu said:


> Well I haven't posted up anything here in a while, but since I've become a bit of a Tatuaje fanboy, and I loved the Pudgy Drac and the one Skinny Drac, when I saw they'd released more Skinny Drac boxes, well I picked up some to make sure I have plenty when they become scarce. I didn't have a pic of only the 2 boxes of Skinny Dracs, but took this when I was reorganizing the Tat shelf in the humidor.


wow would like to see the rest of this humi


----------



## n0s4atu

ivandrocco said:


> wow would like to see the rest of this humi


If you go over to the accessories section, I've got a thread there about my Avallo. I haven't had it long, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## loadz

Graycliff professional presidente box of 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

n0s4atu said:


> If you go over to the accessories section, I've got a thread there about my Avallo. I haven't had it long, but I'm loving it so far.


jealous! that set up is awesome!


----------



## eliot

Just picked up these Diesel Unholy Cocktail from @CigarMike. Never tried them before, but I really like the Diesel Unlimited and I hear only good things about these. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Kidvegas

eliot said:


> Just picked up these Diesel Unholy Cocktail from @CigarMike. Never tried them before, but I really like the Diesel Unlimited and I hear only good things about these. Thanks Mike!


If ya dig the Unlimited you'll surely like those. A constant in my humi, and i get nervous when I'm running low. Good sticks for a great price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

eliot said:


> Just picked up these Diesel Unholy Cocktail from @CigarMike. Never tried them before, but I really like the Diesel Unlimited and I hear only good things about these. Thanks Mike!


I remember when I fired one of those up as a morning smoke on vacation... woah.


----------



## csk415

eliot said:


> Just picked up these Diesel Unholy Cocktail from @CigarMike. Never tried them before, but I really like the Diesel Unlimited and I hear only good things about these. Thanks Mike!


Those are some good smokes. Need to revisit them.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
#9 flying pigs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

lukesparksoff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#9 flying pigs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Those look delicious. What a beautiful presentation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0s4atu

Went down to visit with KC, Dan and Pete and picked up a few goodies. As always I took my wife, because well if it's shopping, she gets carried away and I can't be blamed if she's there right? lol Bless her little heart she wanted to have Pete sign the box of Pork Chops, so I gave it to her and she went over there and asked him and promptly had him sign the bottom. lol She came back and I pointed out that was a little weird since nobody will ever see the bottom. lol Wife logic, "But there was more space on the bottom for him to sign it." At the end of the night I handed her the box of Negociant Monopole's and asked if she wanted to try again. lol She's a quick study.

Edit: And here are my Tenderloins they didn't have any more of last night so I grabbed some this morning from the guys in DC. I have NO idea how those Padron Family Reserve 44 got in the bag. If my wife asks, that's the story.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Wedding sticks....well some of them.....have arrived, now they rest till November. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Illusione's are pretty popular around here, but I have yet to smoke one. Because a friend said she really enjoyed the Haut10 and I happened to get a great deal, I picked up a box. I didn't see any reviews from folks on here about this particular stick, so I hope they're tasty. I've been on a NC buying spree lately, but I think I'll let everything rest now and attempt to avoid divorce. lol


----------



## SmokeSilent

Havnt had the AB tempus Maduro anyone try them?









Otherwise going to let these rest a min before digging in


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oh boy! My credit card is on fire. Pics coming sometime mid week of my purchases > I might have overdid it just a bit :vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

Wow Small Batch is fast! Great job on the packaging too. I look forward to the Regius tastings. 

You may also have seen the rest of these sticks in the marketplace section. I bought them because they have a little age on them and all my stuff is pretty new. I want to see what differences I can pick up from the ROTT ones I have tried. Plus there are quite a few there that I don't have and have not tried yet. There are good deals here at Puff.


----------



## JimOD

blackrabbit said:


> Wow Small Batch is fast! Great job on the packaging too. I look forward to the Regius tastings.


I had an order from Small Batch come in last week that was here next day. I tried a Regius ROTT, and it was so good I went ahead and tried another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

n0s4atu said:


> Illusione's are pretty popular around here, but I have yet to smoke one. Because a friend said she really enjoyed the Haut10 and I happened to get a great deal, I picked up a box. I didn't see any reviews from folks on here about this particular stick, so I hope they're tasty. I've been on a NC buying spree lately, but I think I'll let everything rest now and attempt to avoid divorce. lol


These are some of the few Illusione I have not yet tried. I also haven't bought boxes of the Holy Lance(ero), but really every time I try a new release from Illusione, I do think that they make some great sticks. Epernay, then CG:4 or ECCJ and MK,will remain in my tops followed by the Rothschild but the only ones I wouldn't buy again are the Fume d'Amor and only because they were less of my style.

They are pretty pricy sticks too. However I look for sales and they become much more affordable.

Illusione and Roma are my favorite NCs followed by Caldwell and La Paulina and Warped are pretty close, but so many good cigars these days.

You can see by my choices why SBC and I get along just fine. Fast, packed right and quick, every time. Sales and service. Even on non sale days code SBC gets you 10% off plus the free shipping.

I also like small batch products, but there are a ton of great larger products too. Letting some rest is paramount. I can't believe how much my Honduran HdM Excalibur and Epicure changed over a year.

Glad everybody is enjoying SBC, Illusione, Regius and the marketplace at Puff. I might be tempted to put some tasting sampler offers out, when I get a bit of time.

We do have such a good forum here, and we should consider ourselves lucky.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skimo

Finally got some sticks in from CB

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

SBC Regius 40% off sale. Thanks to Champagne InHand for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DriftinG Z32

Walked into my favorite liquor store looking for Japanese whisky and came across some AF Sharks for a steal. I purchased half of the box. Now I'm kicking myself for not buying the entire box.


----------



## Kidvegas

JimOD said:


> SBC Regius 40% off sale. Thanks to Champagne InHand for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love them Regius cigars.. Sweet Haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JimOD said:


> SBC Regius 40% off sale. Thanks to Champagne InHand for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So pissed I missed that sale. I have read some good things on Regius smokes. Oh well. 
Had these come in today. Great quick smokes.


----------



## WABOOM

SmokeSilent said:


> Havnt had the AB tempus Maduro anyone try them?
> 
> Yes. I like them quite a bit. Yummy and great value.


----------



## Mario D

My latest purchase.


----------



## bripper

Cigarbid getting problems fixed after a tumultuous software upgrade (sic) that went way bad.
Waited nearly one month to receive a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro robustos, plus DPG El Centurion robustos and Nica Libre Potencia double robustos. The Casa Fernandez maduros have a spicy choco flavor unlike any cigar I've tried.
Still dark and rainy here, so robustos make a quick smoke until spring arrives. Smoking 3 or 4 robustos from Miami, Nicaragua and Dominican Republic after dinner while watching NHL on TV makes for a Caribbean sampler.


----------



## MidwestToker

bripper said:


> Cigarbid getting problems fixed after a tumultuous software upgrade (sic) that went way bad.
> Waited nearly one month to receive a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro robustos, plus DPG El Centurion robustos and Nica Libre Potencia double robustos. The Casa Fernandez maduros have a spicy choco flavor unlike any cigar I've tried.
> Still dark and rainy here, so robustos make a quick smoke until spring arrives. Smoking 3 or 4 robustos from Miami, Nicaragua and Dominican Republic after dinner while watching NHL on TV makes for a Caribbean sampler.


I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation for an order I placed on Monday. I bet I'll be waiting much longer...

They should at least have a boilerplate email that's sent out to anyone who wins an auction that says they're experiencing computer problems and shipping will be delayed.

It will all be worth it if they screw up my order and send me a box My Father Le Bijous or something, tho...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Orders are starting to arrive.Will have to post the other package that I am waiting for in another forum when they arrive >


----------



## acitalianman13

damn cbid screwed up two of my orders, shorted me on a single cigar and a 10 pack.


----------



## jesusdavid1970

My last purchase from my hook up in Texas. Great selection and always arrive in perfect shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Small order from SBC. trying some new stuff. Got a bigger order coming from auction. I'll post that when it lands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> Small order from SBC. trying some new stuff. Got a bigger order coming from auction. I'll post that when it lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them Roma Craft Aquataines are spectacular... I wouldn't be surprised to see you searching out a box purchase after sampling. :awesome:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I got a sweet gift from an employee that just came back from a trip to Texas. Can't wait for the sun and warm weather to return so I can sit outside and enjoy them. The AFSS I've enjoyed but the others will be new to me.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Today's haul. I had a package from Thompson and Cigar Page. I'm really enjoying picking out 5 packs. To me that's a great way to get some variety and try some different sticks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> Today's haul. I had a package from Thompson and Cigar Page. I'm really enjoying picking out 5 packs. To me that's a great way to get some variety and try some different sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. :nerd2:


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Today's haul. I had a package from Thompson and Cigar Page. I'm really enjoying picking out 5 packs. To me that's a great way to get some variety and try some different sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those My Father sticks have been popping up lately. Might just have to get me some to see how they are.


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Those My Father sticks have been popping up lately. Might just have to get me some to see how they are.


97 rating and #1 cigar of the year 2015... yeah they are good!


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> 97 rating and #1 cigar of the year 2015... yeah they are good!


Plus made in Esteli.

I was so tempted by the Illusione sale and Casa Nagna blowout at SBC this weekend, but I'm hemorrhaging cash right now. "No Soup for You," said the man at the Soup kitchen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Another hit today. This time from a CI order. I received it in less than a week from the date that I placed the order.

Roman Bueso Genesis, RP Super Ligero, Nica Puro by AB, and Punch Bareknuckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> Another hit today. This time from a CI order. I received it in less than a week from the date that I placed the order.
> 
> Roman Bueso Genesis, RP Super Ligero, Nica Purp by AB, and Punch Bareknuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the super ligero. They're strong, but very unique. Somewhat citrus-y with some hot pepper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## acitalianman13

Co obsession final third and Blanco 5 minuto!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been gun-shy about buying from Cigar Page, but fell victim to the Oliva offering. I was looking for some milder sticks and ended up buying a box of Serie O torpedos. The son-in-law is coming out in late June and these will be right up his alley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

acitalianman13 said:


> Co obsession final third and Blanco 5 minuto!!!


When you get around to smoking those COs let me know how they are..not that I'll buy em but I just wanted to know what kind of blend he'd put together.


----------



## 10Bears

This week's purchases. From top to bottom:
Punch - Robusto EMS
Oliva - Serie V Melanio Maduro
Viaje - Reserve
Black Label Trading Company - Last Rights, Salvation, Redemption
Oliva - 6 count sampler
Ave Maria - Argentum
Viaje - Daisy Cutter
Black Label Trading Company - Royalty


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice pickup @Kel those BLTC are awesome. From my experience they need a nice rest to truly shine. After that dang fine cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Latest auction haul. Mostly stuff I already know I enjoy but the la imperiosa are going to be new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Not sure if this was a deal or not, but couldn't help myself. Bought My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro 5er from cpage for around $38.


----------



## Michael Baeten

Box of Oliveros Cameroons


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of Padron 1926 80th and a box of 1926 40th mad. Killer deal. Will make some nice gifts.


----------



## blackrabbit

I just got these Warped cigars in from Small Batch. I have wanted to try the Warped line up and with the sale going on I decided to bite. Again Small batch does a great job on packaging and extremely fast shipping.


----------



## bripper

Nabbed a box of La Imperiosa double robustos (double word for toro) at cBid. This is my favorite cigar lately. 
Am on a quest to try other Crowned Heads smokes -- this is their only brand I've tried.


----------



## Mario D

A Fuente Anejos #50 Maduro 
Padron 2000

(fiancés socks lol)


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> I just got these Warped cigars in from Small Batch. I have wanted to try the Warped line up and with the sale going on I decided to bite. Again Small batch does a great job on packaging and extremely fast shipping.


Give them plenty of rest. Good choices. I'm seriously trying to resist the urge to buy another batch from SBC. RoMa, Warped and Illusione are making this very difficult though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

UBC03 said:


> acitalianman13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co obsession final third and Blanco 5 minuto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When you get around to smoking those COs let me know how they are..not that I'll buy em but I just wanted to know what kind of blend he'd put together.
Click to expand...

supposed be a padron killer lol


----------



## php007

A few new boxes



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva O torpedoes in Dress Box. Looking sharp. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

acitalianman13 said:


> supposed be a padron killer lol


I seriously doubt that..don't forget to let us know.


----------



## Ethernaut05

and a Quesada Box of Dojo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

php007 said:


> A few new boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooohhh I'm officially jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Our US Postal delivery is decrepit -- sometimes the mail does not arrive until 9 pm.
But it was here at mid-afternoon today, just in time for March Madness. Nabbed 3 lots from CigarAuctioneer at Famous:
L'Atelier LAT54, La Imperiosa Double Robustos and a sampler of San Cristobal/La Aroma de Cuba. My Father factory must have made 4 million of these samplers -- see them all over the web.


----------



## Champagne InHand

bripper said:


> Our US Postal delivery is decrepit -- sometimes the mail does not arrive until 9 pm.
> 
> But it was here at mid-afternoon today, just in time for March Madness. Nabbed 3 lots from CigarAuctioneer at Famous:
> 
> L'Atelier LAT54, La Imperiosa Double Robustos and a sampler of San Cristobal/La Aroma de Cuba. My Father factory must have made 4 million of these samplers -- see them all over the web.


Nice score. I would buy more but Famous prices never seem appealing. I'll have to check out cigar auctioneer. La Imperiosa makes a fine cigar.

I haven't had L'Atelier but looks tasty. LAdC are a no brained if the price is right. AJF and Ashton get together, then you reap the rewards. I have wanted to try San Cristobal.

How much did you get the sampler for if you don't mind me inquiring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The L'Atelier logo looks so very similar to Quesada, any connection?

I need to make a few NC purchases soon as I bought another huge Ziploc 16 gallon tupoerdor purchase today. I've got some sheets of Spanish Cedar but having boxes makes any tupoerdor better. I'm converting a smaller tupoerdor to CCs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

I received these about a week ago. Trying one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JimOD said:


> I received these about a week ago. Trying one today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Give us your thoughts. Been looking into that brand for sometime now and just haven't pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Kidvegas said:


> Give us your thoughts. Been looking into that brand for sometime now and just haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried the first one out of the box and really enjoyed it. Unfortunately I do not have a very sophisticated palate and can only describe it in general terms. The cigar was very rich and creamy and full of flavor. No harshness or pepper. This particular Aurora was a limited edition, exclusive to the Havana Cigar Club in Rhode Island. The cigars were rolled in 2003 and have been in the Aurora vault since the original shipment went out 14 years ago. The guys on stogie geeks were smoking them and raved about them so I ordered a box from Havana Cigar Club at 25% off. I am impressed enough that I just ordered a second box. I have not smoked any of Aurora's regular line, but I'm hoping this cigar is an indication of their blends. I am going to try to find a sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

My humble score from the devil site last weekend...


----------



## Kidvegas

JimOD said:


> I just tried the first one out of the box and really enjoyed it. Unfortunately I do not have a very sophisticated palate and can only describe it in general terms. The cigar was very rich and creamy and full of flavor. No harshness or pepper. This particular Aurora was a limited edition, exclusive to the Havana Cigar Club in Rhode Island. The cigars were rolled in 2003 and have been in the Aurora vault since the original shipment went out 14 years ago. The guys on stogie geeks were smoking them and raved about them so I ordered a box from Havana Cigar Club at 25% off. I am impressed enough that I just ordered a second box. I have not smoked any of Aurora's regular line, but I'm hoping this cigar is an indication of their blends. I am going to try to find a sampler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks bro..cool back story on those! Gonna have to grab a couple 5ers of different Aurora blends to give'm a whirl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Small pick up but a few very old sticks.


----------



## acitalianman13

C bid delivery 4 weeks after lol


----------



## JimOD

acitalianman13 said:


> C bid delivery 4 weeks after lol


Congratulations! There is hope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tjhemp

My recent pickup of some great looking Ashton VSG corona gorda


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm probably gonna regret not buying more of the Padron 90's.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not even sure exactly what year these are from. Hard to tell from the picture but all the cello's are brown already :grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

Tatuaje Tattoo 
Rocky Patel Sungrown
Camacho Carojo
Alex Bradley Tempus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Nabbed a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Miami Maduro toros at cBid. Made in USA.
No delays, no software meltdowns, no excuses -- they arrived one day early via UPS.
And a bundle of Drew Estate Factory Seconds #10 churchills from Famous. Tried the #1 churchill (good) and the #2 robustos (excellent).
Big weekend -- Final Four, Pirates open baseball season at Fenway Park and first grandson will be born in Renton WA.


----------



## Kidvegas

bripper said:


> Nabbed a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Miami Maduro toros at cBid. Made in USA.
> 
> No delays, no software meltdowns, no excuses -- they arrived one day early via UPS.
> 
> And a bundle of Drew Estate Factory Seconds #10 churchills from Famous. Tried the #1 churchill (good) and the #2 robustos (excellent).


Seeing those Aganorsa's all over the place lately. Gonna have to grab some of those, since hearing nothing but good things.

Nice Pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ramon Bueso Sampler, Diesel Unlimited d.4 & d.5-5ers. From the Devil Site!>


----------



## JimOD

bripper said:


> Nabbed a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Miami Maduro toros at cBid. Made in USA.
> No delays, no software meltdowns, no excuses -- they arrived one day early via UPS.
> And a bundle of Drew Estate Factory Seconds #10 churchills from Famous. Tried the #1 churchill (good) and the #2 robustos (excellent).
> Big weekend -- Final Four, Pirates open baseball season at Fenway Park and first grandson will be born in Renton WA.


Big weekend indeed! Congratulations on the pending birth of your first grandson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I grabbed my second box of RoMa craft Intemperance Charity. Loved the first box. Figured why not at 25% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I also bought an Oliva CT Reserve Torpedo at Nora's Sugar Shack, this evening. I brought 8 of the oscuro Aquitaine and while I really like them I want to rest a few of them longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Picked up a box of Tatuaje HCS Robusto from Holt's


----------



## LeatherNeck

This is the rest of my order last week from the site. Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend 5er, a Punch Signature Gigante, and a Bugatti twin-flame lighter.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Got a box of dpg blue and la imperiosa that surprised me when I got home from work a few days ago.


----------



## Maxh92

A pickup from online and a pickup from the WTS section here.

Alec Bradley Black Market, Olivia Serie V Melanio, Nat Sherman Hobart, La Palina Black Label, and Illusione Rothchildes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

I dropped by Maxamar Ultimate Cigars in Orange today to pick up some singles I have been wanting to try. He has a great selection. I asked him if he carried Debonair, and coincidentally the owner of Debonair had made a sales call just yesterday. He had left some samples and they gave me one to try. These guys are a pleasure to do business with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

@JimOD ..You may wanna quarantine that kfc. It's smell spreads like an infused.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

UBC03 said:


> @JimOD ..You may wanna quarantine that kfc. It's smell spreads like an infused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Excellent advice. Thank you very much. After smelling it I thought it might infect the other cigars, so I smoked it first today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> A pickup from online and a pickup from the WTS section here.
> 
> Alec Bradley Black Market, Olivia Serie V Melanio, Nat Sherman Hobart, La Palina Black Label, and Illusione Rothchildes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had those Nats before? Don't they have a sweet tip?


----------



## UBC03

JimOD said:


> Excellent advice. Thank you very much. After smelling it I thought it might infect the other cigars, so I smoked it first today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's one way to remedy the problem..another bit of advice the muwat and the UC smoke better with a little extra rest. The UC is always good but it's really good after 6 months+..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

MidwestToker said:


> Have you had those Nats before? Don't they have a sweet tip?


I have absolutely no idea. It just looked like a more mild smoke, which I have very few of, so I decided to give it a whirl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> I have absolutely no idea. It just looked like a more mild smoke, which I have very few of, so I decided to give it a whirl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. They look like the Nat Sherman Host. They don't mention it in the description, but they use sweetened glue to hold the caps in place. It surprised me when I had it. I don't mean to rain on your parade, perhaps you'll love them.


----------



## awk6898

Just picked up three boxes (2x Churchills and a Corona) of Espinosa y Ortega Cubao's. Was pretty shocked to see them sitting on the floor at my local B+M marked down to about $2.50 a stick. Couldn't pass them up. I still prefer the pre-divorce Cubao's vs the new ones. Maybe it's all in my head... Either way, these are smoking absolutely amazing with 6-7ish years of rest.


----------



## JimOD

awk6898 said:


> Just picked up three boxes (2x Churchills and a Corona) of Espinosa y Ortega Cubao's. Was pretty shocked to see them sitting on the floor at my local B+M marked down to about $2.50 a stick. Couldn't pass them up. I still prefer the pre-divorce Cubao's vs the new ones. Maybe it's all in my head... Either way, these are smoking absolutely amazing with 6-7ish years of rest.


Wow! Nice pick up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Can't beat them for the yard. Tested out a new online place. Even got a thank you card for my first purchase. Check them out. Cigarplace.biz.


----------



## StillPuffin

From sbc liga sale last Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Got some little Crux sticks to try while SBC had them on sale.


----------



## Bird-Dog

blackrabbit said:


> Got some little Crux sticks to try while SBC had them on sale.


Interesting. Would love to hear how those are when you dive into them.


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Interesting. Would love to hear how those are when you dive into them.


I'll piggyback this. Bought a 5pk of the Passports awhile back and smoked one so far. Letting the others have a nap. Haven't seen many others post these. So yes I'm also interested in your opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Impressed by WABOOM's photos of deep V-cuts on cigar photos he posted.
So I nabbed a gold Colibri V-cutter from Famous. Plus a 5er of Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chausseur maduros.


----------



## MrCrowley39

csk415 said:


> Can't beat them for the yard. Tested out a new online place. Even got a thank you card for my first purchase. Check them out. Cigarplace.biz.


As a Canadian, this is my go to place! I had one order go wrong (it happens), they went above and beyond to make it right! Just super friendly people that stand behind their products.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Went to my local B&M today. Bought 4 sticks plus 2 Boveda packs and a rootbeer.










From L to R: My Father Le Bijou 1922 Box Pressed ($11.99), Oliva Connecticut Torpedo ($9.29), AVO Syncro Toro Box Pressed ($10.99), and La Imperiosa Corona Gorda ($8.69).

All total was about $54 and change; thereabouts.


----------



## Gummy Jones

box of 858 sungrowns


----------



## NormH3

A box of these arrived yesterday...


----------



## Napa Cab

AB just arrived today. Box and two sample Packs.


----------



## Champagne InHand

NormH3 said:


> A box of these arrived yesterday...


FdA are great sticks. Put them away in the humidor or tupperdor and enjoy them in another year or two. I have a box resting and I surely don't regret buying a full box of them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> FdA are great sticks. Put them away in the humidor or tupperdor and enjoy them in another year or two. I have a box resting and I surely don't regret buying a full box of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1 to this^^^^ I've smoked thru a couple boxes of these and have a few resting.


----------



## StillPuffin

Auction delivery day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

StillPuffin said:


> Auction delivery day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got a similar looking box a couple days ago :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

A nice gift from bripper.

Casa Fernández Miami A leaf. 
La Imperiosa (on my to try list)
LFD Ligero
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 
L'Atlier (I've been wanting to try these)
RoMa Craft Aquitaine figurado (Sweet)









While this might count as a bombing run, I think of it more as a gentlemanly swapping of some great smokes. I intend to fire back with some of my best. We included our favorites and likes/want to tries in our very pleasant PM conversations.

Thanks so much, again Bart. Great BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Flatbed cigars... thought I'd give them a try.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> Flatbed cigars... thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how they are. I've been curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Maxh92 said:


> Flatbed cigars... thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those Greens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

MidwestToker said:


> Let us know how they are. I've been curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly will let you all know. I am hoping to smoke one this weekend, if weather permits. I'll let you know my initial ROTT thoughts.

The rest are going to get some night night time.


----------



## Silverstix

Just ordered a 10 pack of Nat Sherman Timeless Dominicans. First had this at their store in Manhattan last month and I really enjoyed it. Had a couple more since then and they haven't disappointed


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## droy1958

Gummy Jones said:


> Yum


That would be a YUM YUM. I have one Sungrown left, and maybe two or three Maddy's from my chests. I can't remember for sure as I sent some out to some BOTL. I really like the Double Chateau Sungrown's a tad more, but it's nip and tuck between them........


----------



## Forrest Sof

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Box of Dirty Rats at local joint. DE sponsored the HERF tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> Box of Dirty Rats at local joint. DE sponsored the HERF tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are they selling any ashtrays

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UBC03 said:


> Are they selling any ashtrays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk












There's an ashtray in there. Yet another one for my growing collection. Why, do you need one?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TCstr8 said:


> There's an ashtray in there. Yet another one for my growing collection. Why, do you need one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That looks like a big ash tray. For 8 or 12 smokes?


----------



## TCstr8

csk415 said:


> That looks like a big ash tray. For 8 or 12 smokes?


Don't even know yet. Haven't bothered to open it up. Will take a look at it when I get home this evening and report back.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Forrest Sof said:


> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sweet! Fine batch you have there sir.....


----------



## Gummy Jones

The dimensions of the 858 are perfect for my tastes but I will have to give the chateau another look as I think I have an sg laying around somewhere.


----------



## Gummy Jones

TCstr8 said:


> Box of Dirty Rats at local joint. DE sponsored the HERF tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't have any shops around me and haven't been to any such events. Are the sponsors cigars discounted during such events or are there freebies or what?


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> There's an ashtray in there. Yet another one for my growing collection. Why, do you need one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How much are they?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

upside down picture like usual for me


----------



## tjhemp

My most recent pickup. A fiver of Eiroa The First 20 Years.


----------



## MidwestToker

Just got a nice package from @drb124 - this is from his stock liquidation. Many highly rated La Auroras, some Espinosas, a few Cuba Libres and Sencillos, and a couple La Aroma de Cubas. All of these have been resting since at least 2014, all for for less than $3 a stick. Can't wait to smoke one of the 107 Lanceros. I imagine they'll be pretty magical. Hate to lose some BOTLs, but I don't mind picking from their stash!


----------



## php007

A couple of these and a new box of these 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverstix

php007 said:


> A couple of these and a new box of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Silverstix

Just ordered some Oliva G's and New World AJF. These have really been my favorites lately......love the smooth flavor on the Olivas, and those New Worlds are just delicious :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> A couple of these and a new box of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Busy week

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Was at an anniversary event tonight, and... ummm........ this


----------



## WABOOM

From a local b&m


----------



## WABOOM

More from the shop in town. Petite Lancero's


----------



## WABOOM

They've been at that shop for a long time. I remember them being there like 2 years ago. Since that shipping container got jacked I figured I better buy these.


----------



## droy1958

One of each wrapper of Crux Ninfamaniac.......


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

I'm pretty pumped because I just found my go to B&M. I moved to FL from DC in NOV and havent had much time to explore, but yesterday I hit paydirt. I found a B&M that treated me really well... it also doesnt hurt that they are a Drew Diplomat 


I picked up a fiver of Undercrown Shade Churchills and a fiver of the same in robusto. Going to fire a churchill up this weekend for Easter and rest the lot.


----------



## Maxh92

I forgot that I had these coming. For $2 per stick shipped, they can't be too bad, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Postie left these today, as you can see i really like Alec Bradley and still cant resist a bundle, this 1 better than the first one i bought, i hope.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> Postie left these today, as you can see i really like Alec Bradley and still cant resist a bundle, this 1 better than the first one i bought, i hope.


Nice Haul,

I too almost always buy 2 of anything I want to try just to make sure I didn't a single bad (or good) stick, was influenced by my mood or meal, and you always let one rest longer.

Or fire off a Rocket Launch.


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't beat those. Pretty good smokes.


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> I forgot that I had these coming. For $2 per stick shipped, they can't be too bad, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find those?


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> Where did you find those?


Cigar Page had them on sale last week. I picked up that ten pack for $21 shipping included.

EDIT: I didn't know if it was a deal or not. I've never smoked that brand before. I just figured for 10 sticks at that price I wouldn't be out much of they sucked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Cigar Page had them on sale last week. I picked up that ten pack for $21 shipping included.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't know if it was a deal or not. I've never smoked that brand before. I just figured for 10 sticks at that price I wouldn't be out much of they sucked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're good bro! I've enjoyed a ton of those. Jumped on that same sale last week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you order your Last Calls from Max?


----------



## Maxh92

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Where did you order your Last Calls from Max?


That was a cigar page deal that someone posted about a week or so ago, as well. A bunch of AJF blends were on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Nabbed a LFD Chisels sampler and a box of San Lotano Habano robustos from Auctioneer. 
And a 5er of El Centurion toros arrived from cBid after a long delay due to their alleged upgrade of software. They sent the wrong cigars. And then a 2-pack. And then the wrong cigars again. Took 2 months from bid to correct shipment.


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Sun Grown Chateau, rothschild


----------



## blackrabbit

Well I wanted to try more Esteban Carreras, which are not carried by many vendors and I had never sees on sale. Then I saw Serious Cigars has knocked 20 bucks off boxes. These Rothman sized maduro's came out to $2.80 a stick shipped so I could not resist.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

First delivery of my pre-tax day spending spree and of course it's from SBC (next day delivery in fact). Tenner of Guardian of the farm Apollo.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Picked up some Gurkha Heritage XOs


----------



## poppajon75

Just a single pick up while out soliciting donations for a run supporting the Dept of Veterans Affairs at Gulf Coast State College. Never tried one of these and, thought it's about time.


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Another late night web browsing purchase. Gonna need to go find a shoe horn to fit these in the Wineador.


----------



## MidwestToker

ebnash said:


> Another late night web browsing purchase. Gonna need to go find a shoe horn to fit these in the Wineador.


The Londres Natural is a really great cigar, and it smokes longer than you think. I've been meaning to try different vitolas of the Padron core line, but that one's golden.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couldn't resist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

My purchase from a Caldwell event. I also won the raffle for some awesome art work.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

jesusdavid1970 said:


> My purchase from a Caldwell event. I also won the raffle for some awesome art work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Are those footlongs??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

@jesusdavid1970 Great haul there!


----------



## ebnash

MidwestToker said:


> Nice. Are those footlongs??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She "Is that the footlong?"
Him "and then some..."

old obscure quotes from "Bachelor Party"


----------



## Napa Cab

Two boxes I got on sale at JR!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Shopping spree stuff starting to show up...


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Shopping spree stuff starting to show up...


Now that's a great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Jack Daniels and Devil site got me..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Jack Daniels and Devil site got me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice haul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

JtAv8tor said:


> Jack Daniels and Devil site got me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ha. Holy shit. I feel bad for your mail carrier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MidwestToker said:


> Ha. Holy shit. I feel bad for your mail carrier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah after being unable to afford smokes for a few years due to a layoff and such I am now building back up and getting back to what I enjoy. It will slow down soon, or I will need to upgrade storage, had to play humi Tetris for this haul haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

JtAv8tor said:


> Jack Daniels and Devil site got me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Always find it easier to count boxes than dollars while drinking. The numbers are smaller and drunk me can keep up easier. 

Nice haul! Going to get a box of those tats soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

StillPuffin said:


> Always find it easier to count boxes than dollars while drinking. The numbers are smaller and drunk me can keep up easier.
> 
> Nice haul! Going to get a box of those tats soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Verocu line to me is very smooth compared to the others, not much pepper to them at all in my experience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Another day, another box...


----------



## n0s4atu

Well, I didn't manage to get a picture of it before I put it in the humidor, but I've been hunting down an original box of Dracs pretty much since I started this hobby. I figured I'd simply get an empty box for show, but I lucked into a full one at a decent price. I'm an awful "collector" though because I plan to smoke them. lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

StillPuffin said:


> Always find it easier to count boxes than dollars while drinking. The numbers are smaller and drunk me can keep up easier.
> 
> Nice haul! Going to get a box of those tats soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you bought some good sticks under Mr. Daniel's tutelage.

You could have done much worse. Age those Tats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

n0s4atu said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get a picture of it before I put it in the humidor, but I've been hunting down an original box of Dracs pretty much since I started this hobby. I figured I'd simply get an empty box for show, but I lucked into a full one at a decent price. I'm an awful "collector" though because I plan to smoke them. lol


A thing of beauty, that humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

MidwestToker said:


> A thing of beauty, that humidor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I love it. Posted a 30 second video "tour" of it in my thread about it. Well worth the money.


----------



## Maxh92

Today's small little pickup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Picked up a few to try today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

It's nice when a box shows up at your door that you forgot about.:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Napa Cab said:


> It's nice when a box shows up at your door that you forgot about.:smile2:


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Sprouthog

Muestra de Saka


----------



## ebnash

I have smoked a handful of these and decided I should just buy a box. Jumped on nice deal and these arrived yesterday.

Oliva Conn Reserve Toro


----------



## Regiampiero

n0s4atu said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get a picture of it before I put it in the humidor, but I've been hunting down an original box of Dracs pretty much since I started this hobby. I figured I'd simply get an empty box for show, but I lucked into a full one at a decent price. I'm an awful "collector" though because I plan to smoke them. lol


Are you a Tatujae fan by any chance?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Jack Daniels and Devil site got me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What is this devil site that you speak of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> What is this devil site that you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigarbid.com

But make sure to read up on it throughly on the forums here before even going to the site, you have been warned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Cigarbid.com
> 
> But make sure to read up on it throughly on the forums here before even going to the site, you have been warned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks sir. Appreciate the warning lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

I went to my local B&M this morning and they hooked me up with an Ashton Classic Corona, Avo Classic #2 Tubo, and an Eastern Standard Cypress Room Toro. I look forward to trying these out especially the Ashton, I've seen y'all recommend that more than once.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

xerogravity said:


> I went to my local B&M this morning and they hooked me up with an Ashton Classic Corona, Avo Classic #2 Tubo, and an Eastern Standard Cypress Room Toro. I look forward to trying these out especially the Ashton, I've seen y'all recommend that more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


all nice smokes. enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

xerogravity said:


> I went to my local B&M this morning and they hooked me up with an Ashton Classic Corona, Avo Classic #2 Tubo, and an Eastern Standard Cypress Room Toro. I look forward to trying these out especially the Ashton, I've seen y'all recommend that more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Those look good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattinAZ

Just ordered these.

Good reviews on YouTube etc

Anybody tried them before ?

Punch Grand Puro Nicaragua


----------



## WABOOM

Local b&m. Perfecxion #5 . Buy 5 get 1 free. They have about 20 more.... it took a lot of willpower to not buy the rest of that 42 count box.


----------



## Napa Cab

Great deal on JR Auction!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sprouthog said:


> Muestra de Saka


We need to start a go-fund-me to buy you a camera!

I wanna see!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> What is this devil site that you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one bites the dust


----------



## Bird-Dog

bobbya08 said:


> What is this devil site that you speak of?


Run away... far, far away! :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> Run away... far, far away! :vs_laugh:


No no no, buy a bunch and, post pics here


----------



## steve2jenny

Last Saturday at the Texas Cigar Festival in Houston, TX. Going for three years now, very good festival. Anyway purchased one box of AJ Fernandez New World Brutes and one box of Aging Room F59 Quattro with a 6 count sampler. Met the owner of Aging Room as well and was given two unreleased cigars that are due out in two years. Surprise Suprise... Plus the swag bag of 30 various cigars.


----------



## MidwestToker

Bought a lot of well rested budget smokes from @drb124

This includes many pre-CI Toranos, some Oliveros, some El Cobres, some Obsidians, a couple Cuba Libre Ones and more. Dated from 2012 to 2014. All for around $2 a stick. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Purchased a Camacho Criollo, CAO Amazon Basin(That is going to rest for a while), and a Liga Undercrown Gran Toro. Super excited for all of these!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> No no no, buy a bunch and, post pics here


Might as well just post you credit card number too. Same difference in the end. >


----------



## Maxh92

Can't wait to try one of these. They look and smell delicious.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> What is this devil site that you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said the deer to the headlights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Incoming from Small Batch :smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Even traveling for work with my 40 ct I had to get this box...great deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

JtAv8tor said:


> Even traveling for work with my 40 ct I had to get this box...great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Even traveling for work with my 40 ct I had to get this box...great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shiny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Eastern Standard Euro Express 5pk on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

awk6898 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Just for the record that's a cigar tube and not some SS vibrator, right?

Gotta love SBC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Champagne InHand said:


> Just for the record that's a cigar tube and not some SS vibrator, right?
> 
> Gotta love SBC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it doubles as both? Don't knock it til you try it I guess... But in all seriousness, I wonder how well a foil wrapped cigar acclimates?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

The one I smoked tonight was great down the the nub.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

JtAv8tor said:


> The one I smoked tonight was great down the the nub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you plan on keeping the rest in foil, or do you remove it when you get home and put them in the humidor?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

awk6898 said:


> Do you plan on keeping the rest in foil, or do you remove it when you get home and put them in the humidor?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thinking I may do half and half to see how they rest


----------



## Champagne InHand

awk6898 said:


> Maybe it doubles as both? Don't knock it til you try it I guess... But in all seriousness, I wonder how well a foil wrapped cigar acclimates?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have had some wrapped Illusione MJ and they seem to do just fine aging away at the bottom of the humidor. I wouldn't worry. Plenty of Tunis exist in the Cuban world. I don't buy them but there are plenty that do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

From brother drb124. Good haul. Seems like a good guy, but I think he is leaving the game.
All the cigars marked are 2014 and older. So they are well rested (good for me!). From another recent post I think I know who got his other cigars I was looking at.


----------



## MidwestToker

scott1256ca said:


> From brother drb124. Good haul. Seems like a good guy, but I think he is leaving the game.
> All the cigars marked are 2014 and older. So they are well rested (good for me!). From another recent post I think I know who got his other cigars I was looking at.


That would be me. It's really amazing to be able to smoke cigars that have been resting for that long. One of the El Cobres I got from him has a dusting of plume on it. At least I think so.


----------



## scott1256ca

Go with plume. Of the 25 or so I asked him about first, he had all but 4, so it isn't like there was much "settling" required. I think the ones I didn't get were ultimately replaced by the Aurora Puro Vintage 2003. I'm looking forward to trying those.


----------



## Fusion

Had some orders arrive yesterday, 2 lots of 20 in boxes, wood boxes that smell like Cedar, then another lot just in cellophane wrappers/sleeves.
Question do i take them out of the boxes, and the ones with cellophane sleeves, do they go in the Tupadore dressed or bare? (i see lots of pics here with wrappers on and off is why im asking)


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Had some orders arrive yesterday, 2 lots of 20 in boxes, wood boxes that smell like Cedar, then another lot just in cellophane wrappers/sleeves.
> Question do i take them out of the boxes, and the ones with cellophane sleeves, do they go in the Tupadore dressed or bare? (i see lots of pics here with wrappers on and off is why im asking)


It's really a personal preference. Many reasons for one way or the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Pickup!


----------



## scott1256ca

Does anyone know if the Amazon Basin box is cellophane? Feels crinkly and makes a bit of noise, so I'm thinking it is, but I'm not an expert. I'd rather leave it on until I decide when I want to start smoking these, but if it is plastic I'd like it off.

So including these I've taken possession of 80 cigars in the last week, and I put in another order for 25+ yesterday. I said to myself "you might have a serious problem".

But no, I checked, I still have room in tupperdore #2


----------



## Champagne InHand

scott1256ca said:


> Does anyone know if the Amazon Basin box is cellophane? Feels crinkly and makes a bit of noise, so I'm thinking it is, but I'm not an expert. I'd rather leave it on until I decide when I want to start smoking these, but if it is plastic I'd like it off.
> 
> So including these I've taken possession of 80 cigars in the last week, and I put in another order for 25+ yesterday. I said to myself "you might have a serious problem".
> 
> But no, I checked, I still have room in tupperdore #2


My thoughts are when in doubt pull them out. Of course I don't live in a hot, dry climate.

I would freeze those sticks just in case. Using a good freezer bag with almost all the air removed. I wouldn't want plastic around my sticks. At least the tupoerdors for the most part are good grade. One can only guess at plastic boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Freeze thaw cycle is already completed. 

Edit:
Oh, if you were referring to the plastic bags, then yeah, they were discarded before the sticks got into the tupperdore. And tho the 888 didn't come with cellos, I put some older ones around them just in case.


----------



## awk6898

When you swing by the local B+M "just for bovedas"...

Couldn't pass them up, marked down to under $5 a stick... If only I had known the carnage that was waiting for me in my mailbox from the noob pif...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

awk6898 said:


> When you swing by the local B+M "just for bovedas"...
> 
> Couldn't pass them up, marked down to under $5 a stick... If only I had known the carnage that was waiting for me in my mailbox from the noob pif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dang, that is a good price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjhemp

My latest pickups


----------



## jesusdavid1970

MidwestToker said:


> Nice. Are those footlongs??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are A's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Just delivered today!!
5 Island Jim and a sample pack of Leaf By Oscar


----------



## AZ330FZL

Little pickup arrived today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Some sticks arrived today. :smile2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^Nice. I was always afraid the Leaf was a gimmick until I tried one.


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Some sticks arrived today. :smile2:


Where did you find the papas fritas? I've been looking with no luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

bobbya08 said:


> Where did you find the papas fritas? I've been looking with no luck.


I actually got them from cigar.com. I pre-ordered them in February when my ordered got all messed up do to there computer issues. I had thought the order was thrown into a black hole and was thinking I would not get them. Then unexpectedly I got a ship notice this week. I am not dealing with them (or the devil) due to lack of proper customer service any longer but I did want to try these and got them for a pretty good deal so I am happy the order got fulfilled.


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> I actually got them from cigar.com. I pre-ordered them in February when my ordered got all messed up do to there computer issues. I had thought the order was thrown into a black hole and was thinking I would not get them. Then unexpectedly I got a ship notice this week. I am not dealing with them (or the devil) due to lack of proper customer service any longer but I did want to try these and got them for a pretty good deal so I am happy the order got fulfilled.


Sounds like a nightmare. Glad they finally showed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

blackrabbit said:


> I actually got them from cigar.com. I pre-ordered them in February when my ordered got all messed up do to there computer issues. I had thought the order was thrown into a black hole and was thinking I would not get them. Then unexpectedly I got a ship notice this week. I am not dealing with them (or the devil) due to lack of proper customer service any longer but I did want to try these and got them for a pretty good deal so I am happy the order got fulfilled.


To be honest with you, man, I had two orders in the last week from CI and Cigar.com ship same day. I think they may have gotten their sh** straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> To be honest with you, man, I had two orders in the last week from CI and Cigar.com ship same day. I think they may have gotten their sh** straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed I think they are finally (emphasis on the finally) getting back to being able to keep up with orders. Had a devils site order process and ship the same day last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

I can't figure this shit out @SoCal Gunner so here lol.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Maxh92 said:


> To be honest with you, man, I had two orders in the last week from CI and Cigar.com ship same day. I think they may have gotten their sh** straight.


That is good to hear. Everything is clear with me and cigar.com. They caused me some stress but everthing now is done. The devil's ordeal is still ongoing since February. More for everyone else I guess.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Awesome Bro - Those are like the 2012 OG zombie shots


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> That is good to hear. Everything is clear with me and cigar.com. They caused me some stress but everthing now is done. The devil's ordeal is still ongoing since February. More for everyone else I guess.


I finaly got my order a few days ago, took 3 weeks though


----------



## Regiampiero

Impulse purchase from a general cigar event. So much for being strong and not buying anything until the anejo come out.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Got the weekend covered! :grin2:


----------



## Semper Noctem

$120 from cbid. Corona.


----------



## lex61

I can't say I wasn't warned about the slippery slope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

SoCal Gunner said:


> We need to start a go-fund-me to buy you a camera!
> 
> I wanna see!


To many cameras.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Semper Noctem said:


> $120 from cbid. Corona.


I love Corona sized cigars. Only the PC or 4 x 44 of better. Though I do have a soft spot for torpedo shaped stick, especially in the warm
Months.

Shade UC are a pretty decent cigar with a good rest. That's a fair price. To bad that's way less than they list for but great for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Champagne InHand said:


> I love Corona sized cigars. Only the PC or 4 x 44 of better. Though I do have a soft spot for torpedo shaped stick, especially in the warm
> Months.
> 
> Shade UC are a pretty decent cigar with a good rest. That's a fair price. To bad that's way less than they list for but great for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was pretty excited about the price I got. Hoping it was as good a deal as I'm telling myself.

I'm a newb, but there is something about the shade that I love. Good, bad or indifferent - I like them a lot.


----------



## ctozzi

Placed this order a while back and finally arrives from the Dominican:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

ctozzi said:


> Placed this order a while back and finally arrives from the Dominican:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking where did you order these from? The box looks different from what I seen online.


----------



## ctozzi

It was a special release just for cigar of the year. I'll Pm you. I had to bite on it just to try them to see what the big to do is all about...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmaccc

Yeah. The addiction here isn't to the nicotine, it's to the different cigars, accessories, etc. Based on everything I've seen (and done), you won't be judged on this forum for caving on seeing and buying something you like.


----------



## hawk45

Hit the local B&M for few bottles and a few sticks..


----------



## poppajon75

Ordered from CP on Friday and, at the house today. Free shipping...I'm happy.


----------



## Regiampiero

hawk45 said:


> Hit the local B&M for few bottles and a few sticks..


You're able to buy both liquor and those types of sticks in the same place? That's a rare establishment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Regiampiero said:


> You're able to buy both liquor and those types of sticks in the same place? That's a rare establishment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It's called "The Party Source" and for good reason. It's in Northern Kentucky just across from Cincinnati Ohio. If you are ever in the area, it's well worth a stop. When I was in there the other day there was an old guy loading up. They guys that work in the humidor are awesome. They older gentleman could only stand for 5-10 mins at a time, so they were helping him around, grabbing sticks and following him with a small folding chair so he could take a break. Another guy came in and said he drove an hour out of his way back from a road trip from Florida just to hit the humidor. I think he was hopped up on several "5 Hour Energy" shots. It was an interesting outing. Luckily I'm only about 30 mins away, and always an excuse to take a little drive for bottles and sticks.


----------



## Regiampiero

hawk45 said:


> It's called "The Party Source" and for good reason. It's in Northern Kentucky just across from Cincinnati Ohio. If you are ever in the area, it's well worth a stop. When I was in there the other day there was an old guy loading up. They guys that work in the humidor are awesome. They older gentleman could only stand for 5-10 mins at a time, so they were helping him around, grabbing sticks and following him with a small folding chair so he could take a break. Another guy came in and said he drove an hour out of his way back from a road trip from Florida just to hit the humidor. I think he was hopped up on several "5 Hour Energy" shots. It was an interesting outing. Luckily I'm only about 30 mins away, and always an excuse to take a little drive for bottles and sticks.


Right on. In my experience the people that sell the best booze know nothing about cigars and vice-versa. I took me over a year to convince my local lounge to stock a selection of Rums that don't feature a pirate or a bat on the label.


----------



## hawk45

Thanks SmallBatch, as always... Little Cornelius & Anthony action with a few bonus sticks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

poppajon75 said:


> Ordered from CP on Friday and, at the house today. Free shipping...I'm happy.


I broke down and placed a small order from CP to test their waters again. I bought a 5er of San Lotano and a 10 of JdN. I think. I'll find out in a couple of days. 
--------
Strike that. It was a 10er of Quesada Ltd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> I broke down and placed a small order from CP to test their waters again. I bought a 5er of San Lotano and a 10 of JdN. I think. I'll find out in a couple of days.
> --------
> Strike that. It was a 10er of Quesada Ltd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I order the same San Lotano's as @poppajon75 on Friday last week. Everything touched down today! I'd say things are fine bro. I know lots of guys where having troubles with orders but I've never had this problem when dealing with CP. this is my second order in 2 weeks and both went smooth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Champagne InHand said:


> I broke down and placed a small order from CP to test their waters again. I bought a 5er of San Lotano and a 10 of JdN. I think. I'll find out in a couple of days.
> --------
> Strike that. It was a 10er of Quesada Ltd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's a record for an online order for me. I hope yours arrive safe and, sound in a timely manner. I haven't ordered from them often but, they do have some great deals on cigars I like from time to time.


Kidvegas said:


> I order the same San Lotano's as @poppajon75 on Friday last week. Everything touched down today! I'd say things are fine bro. I know lots of guys where having troubles with orders but I've never had this problem when dealing with CP. this is my second order in 2 weeks and both went smooth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These look tasty. It's going to be hard to wait for them to get right.


----------



## Maxh92

Small pick up from CI and Small Batch. Some Romacraft and then an AJF sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

poppajon75 said:


> Ordered from CP on Friday and, at the house today. Free shipping...I'm happy.


Just got the same ones but got two fivers since they were cheaper than the tener. Picked up some Bolivar Oscuros too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

These came in today with the Zombie Shots and Antidote from Small Batch and the Last Calls from Cigar Page. Both companies had very fast shipping and good packaging, but Small Batch puts a mini boveda in each bag.


----------



## mrolland5500

Just received Caldwell Blindman Bluffs and Yellow Cake signed by the man himselfEzra Zion Brass Knuckles and Lucilles
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

mrolland5500 said:


> Just received Caldwell Blindman Bluffs and Yellow Cake signed by the man himselfEzra Zion Brass Knuckles and Lucilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was tempted to get a pack of the Yellow Cake just to taste them, scrap filler or not. I should have bought some more Savages. I really like them but I hate their price tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

No long filler in the yellow cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Champagne InHand said:


> I was tempted to get a pack of the Yellow Cake just to taste them, scrap filler or not. I should have bought some more Savages. I really like them but I hate their price tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me word that better the yellow cake are made with long filler and are delicious and as far as the Blinds that are worth the price tag for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

mrolland5500 said:


> No long filler in the yellow cake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yellow cake are the trimmings of LLtK and Eastern Standards. Not short fillers per se, but a combination of leftovers from wrappers, binder and fillers that get cut away in all the production. These used to be giveaways and were highly coveted as these are not normal production lines, but I've liked the descriptions in the readings I have done. That touch of citrus from LLtK makes them sound very tasty.

Many people love the DE products that use the Liga Privada (Papas Fritas, I think) trimmings, so do not stress this at all. I really enjoy some of the Toscana cigars that are part shorter filler. Note to self. Obtain some soon.

Original real cigarettes and cigarillo were made from the cuttings of cigars after a long day's work in Spain. I'm sure they tasted great when fired up, as long as you didn't inhale much. They probably were harsh and nicotine filled but a treat for employees.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Black Label Trading Co.


----------



## Champagne InHand

In a moment of weakness. 
Box of Inferno 3rd degree
Box of My Father CT
15 pk of Padilla 1948
10 pk of Ortega Series D. 

Needed some different brands to age. 

While I love a good CC, smoking that San Lotano reopened my eyes to just how good some NCs really are and finding boxes and specials on close out had me break out the CC. 

I also ordered another cube of large Bóveda 65rH. While I like to age most NCs around 65-68rH there is a time and place for getting them lower and ready to smoke this Summer and Fall. I needed some decent yard 'gars that didn't cost an arm and a kidney. 

I'm not saying that CCs are overrated but some have just been good and I can find some more good cigars on the less expensive side especially if I'm willing to smoke Robusto size sticks, which are not a problem in the warm months. They beat jaw breakers sized 54+ which I can usually only do one per day of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CP shipped pretty quick. 5 days plus the weekend. Cheaply Quesada and some SL Oval. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Shed gars for next winter.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Shed gars for next winter.
> 
> View attachment 119505


Nice. I tried to buy LC when SBC had them discounted but they were out of so many sizes. I'll grab some down the road.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

My CC needs to come up for Air!:grin2:Cigar Auctioneer was delivered today
Box of The Oscar Habano Toro
Leaf By Oscar Sample Pak
2-Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
5er Camacho Criollo
5er Undercrown Shade
5er El Gueguense
5er My Father Connecticut


----------



## JimOD

Napa Cab said:


> My CC needs to come up for Air!:grin2:Cigar Auctioneer was delivered today
> 
> Box of The Oscar Habano Toro
> 
> Leaf By Oscar Sample Pak
> 
> 2-Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
> 
> 5er Camacho Criollo
> 
> 5er Undercrown Shade
> 
> 5er El Gueguense
> 
> 5er My Father Connecticut


Very nice order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NormH3

Nothing special. A few favs for summer fun.


----------



## MidwestToker

NormH3 said:


> Nothing special. A few favs for summer fun.


Did you get the big Nica Libre sampler from CBid? I've been meaning to buy one of those.


----------



## NormH3

MidwestToker said:


> Did you get the big Nica Libre sampler from CBid? I've been meaning to buy one of those.


Nah...I don't do CBID. These were from CI.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stop by the B&M to confirm an order and leave with another box...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Stole this box of Oliva Serie V Melanio Robustos during a killer sale last week for $54 shipped









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Just received my Tabernacles Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Murcielagos and David Pretty Ehrlich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Stop by the B&M to confirm an order and leave with another box...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude... your a Mad Man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Just received my Tabernacles Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Murcielagos and David Pretty Ehrlich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them Tabernacles are the Bomb... nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Them Tabernacles are the Bomb... nice score!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Dude... your a Mad Man!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know and then SBC sent out the deal on Liga tonight that I just posted....must resist mainly because after my order comes in next week I won't have any storage space left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> I know and then SBC sent out the deal on Liga tonight that I just posted....must resist mainly because after my order comes in next week I won't have any storage space left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I saw this sale on Tupperware...


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> I saw this sale on Tupperware...


I have 6 various model wine coolers right now...the wife is tolerant but unless it is something like a wine cooler she says no....Craigslist here I come lmao, oh I also build my own drawers/shelves haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

@JtAv8tor I called some peeps and they're holding this for you at the B-ham store.









You're welcome, Bro.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> @JtAv8tor I called some peeps and they're holding this for you at the B-ham store.
> 
> View attachment 119793
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Bro.


Shoot if I go to Birmingham I will need more than that after hitting the B&Ms down there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

$3.30/per cigar and free shipping got me "at a time of weakness". They are a nice sweet and spicy NC for an after dinner budget gar.


----------



## JimOD

I picked these up tonight at a Jose Blanco blending seminar held at Vintage Cigars, a local B&M. Thanks to Robbie, the owner, for hosting a great event. Jose Blanco was wonderful, and the seminar was very informative and interesting. He has a lot of stories considering he has been in the industry for about 50 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawk45

Local pick ups..


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Local pick ups..


Not to shabby. I need a B&M like that around here that doesn't require one to give up a needed body part to get those sticks.

If these could be found at one of the local B&Ms that would have run between $130-$160. Ouch. 
Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Those Le Careme seem to be making rounds.


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> Not to shabby. I need a B&M like that around here that doesn't require one to give up a needed body part to get those sticks.
> 
> If these could be found at one of the local B&Ms that would have run between $130-$160. Ouch.
> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm pretty lucky.. not much over online prices. I got all those plus two others for the wife (La Imperiosa & Le Careme) and was $80 out the door for all 10 cigars.

Funny thing is while in the humidor, my wife saw the Xikar display and said "Hey, you should get one of the big Allume table lighters since you have the single and double already". I think they were asking like $80 in the shop. I waited till I got home and hit up CBid and grabbed a stainless triple for $37. The wife is impressed with my shopping skills.


----------



## WNYTony

Call me Wile E Coyote cause I just got hit with a whole bunch of Anvils


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> Call me Wile E Coyote cause I just got hit with a whole bunch of Anvils


Sweet! Cigar ****!


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Call me Wile E Coyote cause I just got hit with a whole bunch of Anvils


OMG...are those Edible!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Small pickup while sightseeing in Berlin. Still quite new to the game, so not grabbing any full boxes just yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Anybody try a Floridita I see in all the rags coming to the house?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Just received Caldwell Blindman Bluffs and Yellow Cake signed by the man himselfEzra Zion Brass Knuckles and Lucilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't find those brass knuckles or lucilles anywhere right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I can't find those brass knuckles or lucilles anywhere right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah he only produces a certain amount then the search is on if your want I'll send you a couple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Nice CigarPage add.. always like to have some with rest around. Accompanied by some more storage.


----------



## hawk45

FunkBass55 said:


> Small pickup while sightseeing in Berlin. Still quite new to the game, so not grabbing any full boxes just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the way to go brother. Find a local shop and let them know you will be a regular, it will keep them honest with suggestions. Then take them up on those suggestions, but only a few at a time till you understand what you like/dislike. Then you can tell them you like "XYZ" stick out of the last few and they can give recommendations on that info. It will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yeah he only produces a certain amount then the search is on if your want I'll send you a couple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be great. I'll send you a couple also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My last CP lots showed. I was thrilled to find out surprisingly that the Caldwell LLtK Lock Stock that were just described a Corona gorda have a punto end. I love the pointed ends. 

I also received the My Father Le Bijou in Petit Robusto. Both 10ers. Great prices and I am a happy camper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Angel's Anvil 2017


----------



## bobbya08

Undercrown shade and CRO magnon knuckle dragger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> $3.30/per cigar and free shipping got me "at a time of weakness". They are a nice sweet and spicy NC for an after dinner budget gar.


I would have bought them also. Where did you find them?


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Just received Caldwell Blindman Bluffs and Yellow Cake signed by the man himselfEzra Zion Brass Knuckles and Lucilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What site has the best variety of Ezra Zion?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> What site has the best variety of Ezra Zion?


Download the app and also sign up for the alerts and each batch that's about to come down you'll get a 20hr headstart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Thanks to @drb124 I have some new gars to try!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

A box of My Father El Centurion H-2K-CT toros and a 5er of Baptiste by Oliva torpedoes from Auctioneer. Have been averse to peppery cigars lately. El Centurion has more spice than pepper.


----------



## NormH3

A bundle of Quorum Shades from the local BM for everyday, yard...etc


----------



## JtAv8tor

I might have an addiction....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> I might have an addiction....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is beautiful!


----------



## jesusdavid1970

My cigar fest haul.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

jesusdavid1970 said:


> My cigar fest haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pardon my Newbness, but where can I get that drool worthy haul?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 boxes of Warped Skyflower.


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> I would have bought them also. Where did you find them?


Cigars International


----------



## jesusdavid1970

xerogravity said:


> Pardon my Newbness, but where can I get that drool worthy haul?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


You have to make it to cigarfest 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

jesusdavid1970 said:


> You have to make it to cigarfest 2018.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Life goal set

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Had a nice haul today!










From L to R: Padron 2000 ($7.50), Fuente Hemingway Classic ($10.50), Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Robusto ($8.00), Gispert Robusto ($5.50), Fuente Robusto ($6.25), Illusione 88 Maduro Robusto ($7.80?), Fuente....Petit Corona?....price unknown.

Not sure the exact price on that small cigar or the Illusione 88....but the grand total was $50.20.

Not a bad birthday gift!:vs_cool:


----------



## woodted

JtAv8tor said:


> I might have an addiction....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's not a matter of might, it's how bad!:grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

SBC comes through again! Starting to realize why you guys dig them so much! Perfect packing 2 day shipping and a boveda. Top Notch!








Roma Craft Cromagnon Mode 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Went to look at the B&M's house brand and left with this.

The Quorums were cheaper than the house blend, allegedly long filler, and I was looking for something I could smoke right away and/or use to take up room in the humidor. 

The Casa Turrent is to try again because I smoked the last one too fast in the middle, but really like the beginning and end. The Henry Clay just sounded like something new and interesting to me (which they pretty much all are anyway!)


----------



## n0s4atu

Kidvegas said:


> SBC comes through again! Starting to realize why you guys dig them so much! Perfect packing 2 day shipping and a boveda. Top Notch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Craft Cromagnon Mode 5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are these? I just tried my first Roma Craft the other day at the lounge of a local B&M, a Neanderthal. I enjoyed it, so I'll be trying other Roma Craft stuff based on that.


----------



## Kidvegas

n0s4atu said:


> How are these? I just tried my first Roma Craft the other day at the lounge of a local B&M, a Neanderthal. I enjoyed it, so I'll be trying other Roma Craft stuff based on that.


The Neanderthal is a full bodied/ full flavored beast, that tastes great IMO! The Cromagnon although not as in your face strong still packs a nice punch. That being said the Cromag is not an overly pepper/spice bomb but is strong with a deep leather profile and an almost molasses like flavoring. There's also some kind of a faint dried fruit hidden beneath the leather that i can't put my finger on. IMO if you like Roma's offerings give this a shot. I doubt you'd be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Kidvegas said:


> The Neanderthal is a full bodied/ full flavored beast, that tastes great IMO! The Cromagnon although not as in your face strong still packs a nice punch. That being said the Cromag is not an overly pepper/spice bomb but is strong with a deep leather profile and an almost molasses like flavoring. There's also some kind of a faint dried fruit hidden beneath the leather that i can't put my finger on. IMO if you like Roma's offerings give this a shot. I doubt you'd be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely will be giving it a shot then.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> The Neanderthal is a full bodied/ full flavored beast, that tastes great IMO! The Cromagnon although not as in your face strong still packs a nice punch. That being said the Cromag is not an overly pepper/spice bomb but is strong with a deep leather profile and an almost molasses like flavoring. There's also some kind of a faint dried fruit hidden beneath the leather that i can't put my finger on. IMO if you like Roma's offerings give this a shot. I doubt you'd be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the same from the one you sent me, a definite hint of citrus in he profile. Was great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

No pics but last night I picked up one of each

Nub Habano
Nub Maduro (I think)
Ashton Symmetry ( never again for this Ashton )
RomaCraft Neanderthal ( need a box of these )
illusione Fume D’Amour


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> The Neanderthal is a full bodied/ full flavored beast, that tastes great IMO! The Cromagnon although not as in your face strong still packs a nice punch. That being said the Cromag is not an overly pepper/spice bomb but is strong with a deep leather profile and an almost molasses like flavoring. There's also some kind of a faint dried fruit hidden beneath the leather that i can't put my finger on. IMO if you like Roma's offerings give this a shot. I doubt you'd be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft is a big part of my NC collection. I have been disappointed once. That's a big factor. SBC is another. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> I got the same from the one you sent me, a definite hint of citrus in he profile. Was great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He sent you a 12 dollar cigar? He's a very generous guy! :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Mr postie brought these today :grin2:

Date 2013, is that unusual or just normal?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Randy956 said:


> No pics but last night I picked up one of each
> 
> Nub Habano
> 
> Nub Maduro (I think)
> 
> Ashton Symmetry ( never again for this Ashton )
> 
> RomaCraft Neanderthal ( need a box of these )
> 
> illusione Fume D'Amour


Let the Fume d'Amor rest and smoke at a lower humidity than you would most NCs. Smoke it like a Habano. At least that's my advice from smoking much of the different Illusione cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Champagne InHand said:


> Let the Fume d'Amor rest and smoke at a lower humidity than you would most NCs. Smoke it like a Habano. At least that's my advice from smoking much of the different Illusione cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As hard as that will be, I'll take your advice. 
The Neanderthal is calling my name, too!


----------



## hawk45

Wanted to try these for a while and came across a good deal on the Toro's.. We'll see what some months on them will do.


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> Mr postie brought these today :grin2:
> 
> Date 2013, is that unusual or just normal?


Pretty nice score If those are 4yr aged sticks.


----------



## mrolland5500

OWD (Ordering While Drunk) Has Done It Again will give better picture when settled









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dang devil site got me when I had been drinking again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Got a mail call this morning! Grabbed these on sale so I couldn't resist either.























Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MrCrowley39 said:


> Got a mail call this morning! Grabbed these on sale so I couldn't resist either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I am digging the Reds got a box a bit back and they are great light to med smokes and a deal at the price if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lycus

A small haul cane in today...









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to spend my $8.68 CP points and grab another 10er of Caldwell Long Live the King Lock Stock. The first 10er looked so nice with pointy ends. 

I like that blend too much. But now at just over $6/stick. I was weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

JtAv8tor said:


> Dang devil site got me when I had been drinking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


&#128378;&#127995;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cats N Bats

Amazon Basin split with Escorts @Maxh92

Schizo Rockets for Poker Mooches

San Lotanos from a few weeks back.

(Posting here is my dating system - I'm not as organized as the rest of you).


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Dang devil site got me when I had been drinking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Could have been worse... at least there's no Gurkhas in there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Amen but did end up with two boxes of the asylum 33s, I do like them but don't need that much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BillH

*My first box purchase!*

So I past a new milestone marker in my cigar smoking experience and bought my first box today La Flor Domincana's Andalusian Bull! The cigar that got me into cigars.

I've bought bundles & samplers from cbid before but never an actual box. It came with a small boveda 69 pack to keep them hydrated while the box ships.. I'm recharging the pack right now.

I'm excited, I've got a couple Andalusian bulls resting in my humidor to smoke if the urge to smoke one of them gets me.


----------



## Rondo

JtAv8tor said:


> I do like them but don't need that much.


This is never about need.>


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> This is never about need.>


True but I have an ISOM order coming and need room haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

A few 5ers to try out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

My haul from yesterday #BoutiqueAsHell #UG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mrolland5500 said:


> My haul from yesterday #BoutiqueAsHell #UG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










sorry left 6 sticks out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> sorry left 6 sticks out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I got to say is DAMN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoy the journey through a vast world of cigars that you have picked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoy the journey through a vast world of cigars that you have picked up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> sorry left 6 sticks out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude you have a disease
and oh what a glorious disease it is :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> dude you have a disease
> 
> and oh what a glorious disease it is :grin2:


Can you say intervention...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Found some pre-breakup EO 601 Blue Torpedoes, UC Robustos, and $1.99 Chew! (RedMan is going for about $7 a pouch around here at the local quick-stop. F that...)









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

awk6898 said:


> Found some pre-breakup EO 601 Blue Torpedoes, UC Robustos, and $1.99 Chew! (RedMan is going for about $7 a pouch around here at the local quick-stop. F that...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good find. The cello on those must be amber now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I have to stop going to the B&M on event days...guess what rep was at the shop today ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> A few 5ers to try out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will be quite happy with those selections. A few Igor eyed sow time to settle down butte Aquitaine should smoke pretty well ROTT or are those Cromagnon. Half the time I have to put on the reading gasses in good light just to read the raised lettering when the sticks are loose as the bands do not have outlined lettering.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> I think you will be quite happy with those selections. A few Igor eyed sow time to settle down butte Aquitaine should smoke pretty well ROTT or are those Cromagnon. Half the time I have to put on the reading gasses in good light just to read the raised lettering when the sticks are loose as the bands do not have outlined lettering.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're Aquitaine and I fired one up this morning. It was pretty good. They've been in my tupperdor for 2 weeks already I bought them while I was out of town at work and had my wife put them away for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

V Cutter was a gift


----------



## WABOOM

More buy 5 get one free. Petite Lancero and a #5


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> More buy 5 get one free. Petite Lancero and a #5


The envy is overwhelming. Must resist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> More buy 5 get one free. Petite Lancero and a #5


Some of my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> The envy is overwhelming. Must resist.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


A local shop has a bunch of well rested Opus X.


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> A local shop has a bunch of well rested Opus X.


Nice can't find them at any of the three shops near me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

I'll be graduating tomorrow, so I picked up this Opus X as my celebratory cigar.


----------



## Kidvegas

eliot said:


> I'll be graduating tomorrow, so I picked up this Opus X as my celebratory cigar.


Congrats Bro! CHEERS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

eliot said:


> I'll be graduating tomorrow, so I picked up this Opus X as my celebratory cigar.


Congrats brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

A box of AJ Fernandez New World robustos from Auctioneer. Had a straggler New World robusto lurking in my AJ humidor. Smoked it last week -- was wonderful. Thought I was smoking a Padron.
Plus a 10-pack of Intemperance BA XXI Ambitions. Do not understand BA XXI, but the smokes are good.


----------



## csk415

Gonna give these a whirl. Yard gar price and smell wonderful. One will get burned rott for sure.


----------



## JtAv8tor

200 boxes aged for a year...
Had to snag one Tatuaje exclusive for CDM cigars.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

So the bug has bitten me again just got a great deal on some Drew Estate sticks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

bripper said:


> A box of AJ Fernandez New World robustos from Auctioneer. Had a straggler New World robusto lurking in my AJ humidor. Smoked it last week -- was wonderful. Thought I was smoking a Padron.
> 
> Plus a 10-pack of Intemperance BA XXI Ambitions. Do not understand what the hell BA XXI means, but the smokes are good.


I just smoked a Le Bijou 1922 for the first time in awhile. IMO, the New World I had the day before was better, and half the price. AJ is the man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> So the bug has bitten me again just got a great deal on some Drew Estate sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Just about what I have ordered. Never had the Nortenos but I loved the undercrowns!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Very nice! Just about what I have ordered. Never had the Nortenos but I loved the undercrowns!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are awesome sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> So the bug has bitten me again just got a great deal on some Drew Estate sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember the fire cured should be separated..

Nice buy the ucs are top notch

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Remember the fire cured should be separated..
> 
> Nice buy the ucs are top notch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> So the bug has bitten me again just got a great deal on some Drew Estate sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up a box of undercrown flying pigs. Those little guys are one of my favorite smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

Tonight's haul.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I just picked up a box of undercrown flying pigs. Those little guys are one of my favorite smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indee that was my sole purpose for attending but as usual got there late and they were gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

JtAv8tor said:


> 200 boxes aged for a year...
> Had to snag one Tatuaje exclusive for CDM cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have a box of these and think they're really good and with a sale at CDM a steal for sure.


----------



## Maxh92

At Arrington Vineyards today. Had to pick up the Crowned Heads stick made for them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Indee that was my sole purpose for attending but as usual got there late and they were gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can send you a few when they get here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Maxh92 said:


> At Arrington Vineyards today. Had to pick up the Crowned Heads stick made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool Logo. The A WW combo could easily have been a cattle ranch brand. Where is this vineyard? I'm interested in all things having to do with wine.

Never mind. I just looked them up and read their story. It's what I like to do. Pretty cool that they had CH make them cigars. Great idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I can send you a few when they get here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow that would be awesome and I'll reciprocate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh wow that would be awesome and I'll reciprocate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot me your address in a pm and I'll get them shipped out to you when they get here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> At Arrington Vineyards today. Had to pick up the Crowned Heads stick made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard these are really good.


----------



## mrolland5500

AVO Limited Edition 2015 Oliva Melanio Serie V







V









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nice box purchase from @JtAv8or . Thank you good Sir.


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a few today. And a Fable Cigar not pictured, to busy smoking it at the lounge.
#fineashcigars










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Postie just left me a 10 pack of my favorites


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> Nice box purchase from @JtAv8or . Thank you good Sir.


Glad they made it sorry they got delayed over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just received my 10er of Caldwell LLtk. Smoking one that was delivered 2 weeks ago. Now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Nice box purchase from @JtAv8or . Thank you good Sir.


Nice pickup @WABOOM... that @JtAv8tor is a smooth operator!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

New hardware arrived.. set complete with the triple.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> New hardware arrived.. set complete with the triple.


Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

*More from A.C.*

I love it when Brown stops by: Illusione 88 and Neanderthal.


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed a few today. And a Fable Cigar not pictured, to busy smoking it at the lounge.
> #fineashcigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good ones. The UF13 is terrific


----------



## JimOD

I thought this was a cool box, and good cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JimOD said:


> I thought this was a cool box, and good cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes very cool I just received a box of those Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> All good ones. The UF13 is terrific


I'm definitely looking forward to them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to them all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Deliveries today! A sampler pack and their soon to be home.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Deliveries today! A sampler pack and their soon to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet nice haul.....it's that the Whynter CHC -125S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sweet nice haul.....it's that the Whynter CHC -125S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No the 251s a bit bigger for a couple more dollars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> No the 251s a bit bigger for a couple more dollars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















yeah that's the one I have actually I have the smaller version as well 120S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

mrolland5500 said:


> Sweet nice haul.....it's that the Whynter CHC -125S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I see a couple of Paul Stulac cigars there?


----------



## bripper

Bundles of 20 each -- Famous Nicaraguan 3000 torpedo and Famous Nicaraguan 6000 toro from Famous Smoke Shop. Best bargain smokes for rainy days and for handouts


----------



## mrolland5500

Randy956 said:


> Do I see a couple of Paul Stulac cigars there?


Indeed you do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Amazon Basin. Saw a handful of you guys raving about these, so when I walked into a little brick and mortar that I've never been in across town I had to pick a couple up. I've never smoked these so I'm excited to give one a shot. Apparently they're relatively rare?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

awk6898 said:


> Amazon Basin. Saw a handful of you guys raving about these, so when I walked into a little brick and mortar that I've never been in across town I had to pick a couple up. I've never smoked these so I'm excited to give one a shot. Apparently they're relatively rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dude they are awesome I buy a couple of boxes when they come out every 3yrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

awk6898 said:


> Amazon Basin. Saw a handful of you guys raving about these, so when I walked into a little brick and mortar that I've never been in across town I had to pick a couple up. I've never smoked these so I'm excited to give one a shot. Apparently they're relatively rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

mrolland5500 said:


> Indeed you do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black Midnight Fire by chance?

Anyway, I like the Paul Stulac line of cigars.


----------



## bobbya08

Fresh off the truck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Fresh off the truck!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CIGAR ****!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Saw these in my local B&M today, bought 4, smoked 1


----------



## PhilB

Two new sticks to try on top of 2 more Casa Turrents and some cigarrillos that don't qualify for this forum


----------



## Randy956

bobbya08 said:


> Fresh off the truck!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those!


----------



## Chris80

Beautiful cigars. They came in a celloed mazzo and individually celloed. I don't like that. So I removed all the cellos, inspected everyone. Ooooo I may have one ROTT and the rest will sleep for a bit.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I think I'm more addicted to buying then smoking. I seriously wasn't even planning to buy half this stuff. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 123138


Wow! Perhaps the first time I've seen you post an purchase...looking good Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Postie was good to me today :grin2:


----------



## awk6898

Picked these up earlier today from a B+M in Annapolis. I've seen some of you guys say good things about the Cromagnon.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 123138


How long until we see these again?


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> How long until we see these again?


Lol. So true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> How long until we see these again?


At least a year on the 3000's and MFLB 6 mo's on the 64's. I do have all of these that are gtg now. These are smokes that I keep on hand all the time.


----------



## ctozzi

I had to see what all the fuss was about with these being the #1 of 2016. So far I haven't smoked one but I have to say they are beautiful to look at and hold, oily and the smell is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ctozzi said:


> I had to see what all the fuss was about with these being the #1 of 2016. So far I haven't smoked one but I have to say they are beautiful to look at and hold, oily and the smell is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## csk415

ctozzi said:


> I had to see what all the fuss was about with these being the #1 of 2016. So far I haven't smoked one but I have to say they are beautiful to look at and hold, oily and the smell is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am interested in what you think. I have read some mixed reviews on them.


----------



## bobbya08

Stopped by a B&M on my way to west Texas and grabbed a few favorites. I also got a quality lighter finally. I just need to get a good quality cutter eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Two sticks from a local lounge, never had any of these new releases. 
Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express*
Caldwell All Out Kings

Any suggestions on minimum resting time? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Two sticks from a local lounge, never had any of these new releases.
> Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express*
> Caldwell All Out Kings
> 
> Any suggestions on minimum resting time?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ahhhh...minimum resting time...the time from the B&M humi to your favorite chair and finding a cutter and lighter.

I understand resting cigars and I even subscribe to it for mail order purchases, but if it is sitting in my local B&M humi, I generally smoke it unless it is one I want to add to my collection.

Smoke it, enjoy the time between the seconds and leave the resting to a cigar you are unsure of its current condition.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

pwaggs said:


> leave the resting to a cigar you are unsure of its current condition.


That's the exact reason asked this question 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

CloakedInSmoke said:


> That's the exact reason asked this question
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


If the Lounge owner can't tell you how long he has had the stick in his lounge, throw it in your humi for a month and enjoy unless you want to collect it. But one month in your humi will remove any ROTT potential issues.

But your lounge owner should be able to tell you how long it has been there.


----------



## AZ330FZL

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Two sticks from a local lounge, never had any of these new releases.
> Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express*
> Caldwell All Out Kings
> 
> Any suggestions on minimum resting time?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I smoked an All Out Kings last night while still at the B&M and it was brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

ctozzi said:


> I had to see what all the fuss was about with these being the #1 of 2016. So far I haven't smoked one but I have to say they are beautiful to look at and hold, oily and the smell is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had one and thought it was OK. I'll have to have another to see if they are really good. It's difficult most times, for me to decide if it's one I really like.
Incidentally, your calendar is out of date!


----------



## csk415

Pick up from the casino smoke shop. For $20 I just might have to pick up another one. Need to start checking it more often. Running some good sales right now. Walk in was at 65 deg and 68rh. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## GOT14U

Just smoked one of these Mi Querida at the B&M and fell in love with them. So a box needed a good home. Also grabbed a Neanderthal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

May have to try 1 of these ROTT, bad pic, the 2x5 packs are Partagas Naturals


----------



## GOT14U

Ok it feels like Christmas. Order from CI showed up a day early. This is what is delivered when you have been drinking the week before. 2 separate orders for the same sticks...lol... should be some good cheap smokes. Genesis Projects now have a home also. The unmarked were freebies from the local shop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Grabbed a couple to try today and a box on hold in case I like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> May have to try 1 of these ROTT, bad pic, the 2x5 packs are Partagas Naturals


I really like the Serie D Blacks. I had one ROTT from CP and it was tasty. Two months later they're much more nuanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> I really like the Serie D Blacks. I had one ROTT from CP and it was tasty. Two months later they're much more nuanced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had 1, yes tasty, they will get tucked away for a while now, mine were from CP also


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a bit more stoggies today. Someday I'll fill that humidor up. Been wanting to check out these Kings for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

UPS man came bearing smokes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

StillPuffin said:


> UPS man came bearing smokes!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy stuff right there.


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call!! Ezra Zion Fried Chicken Ohana and Mule kicks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

I made a small deal with the devil.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

xerogravity said:


> I made a small deal with the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Nice, I almost got that one myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fresh home from a short shopping trip in the tornado monsoon that was Greensboro. Was so nice when I left the house. Go figure.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Alrightdriver said:


> Fresh home from a short shopping trip in the tornado monsoon that was Greensboro. Was so nice when I left the house. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's a great pick up!


----------



## Alrightdriver

poppajon75 said:


> That's a great pick up!


Thanks. Half smaller ring gauge, as that's what I have gravitated towards. 50 and below. Plus a couple i had to try.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. Half smaller ring gauge, as that's what I have gravitated towards. 50 and below. Plus a couple i had to try.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


A nice mix indeed, smoking an undercrown as we speak !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> A nice mix indeed, smoking an undercrown as we speak !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought those because of the one you sent me. Smaller ring gauge on the ones I got. I wonder what the difference will be on flavor. The one last night had a almost imperceptible sweetness in the finish and I really like that in a cigar.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

I can hear you some of you throwing up at the Te-Amos already. This was an online order, as I wanted then because that is the first full-size cigar I smoked last month, in Mexico (if you're on Reddit, see "A noob smokes a Te-Amo" for my first cigar-related post ever.) I want to see what I think now after smoking other cigars in the mean time, and I can only find the Revolution or the World series locally, not the puro.

If I now think they suck, they'll work to stabilize the RH in the humidor, or to give to visitors. They were so cheap by Canadian price standards, that it doesn't matter.

The Padron 3000s look and smell delicious, and the RP was an unexpected gift!


----------



## Alrightdriver

PhilB said:


> I can hear you some of you throwing up at the Te-Amos already. This was an online order, as I wanted then because that is the first full-size cigar I smoked last month, in Mexico (if you're on Reddit, see "A noob smokes a Te-Amo" for my first cigar-related post ever.) I want to see what I think now after smoking other cigars in the mean time, and I can only find the Revolution or the World series locally, not the puro.
> 
> If I now think they suck, they'll work to stabilize the RH in the humidor, or to give to visitors. They were so cheap by Canadian price standards, that it doesn't matter.
> 
> The Padron 3000s look and smell delicious, and the RP was an unexpected gift!


Love the padrons. Cigar page has 10 packs of the 2000's for 46 and some change. In my plans for Friday.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> Fresh home from a short shopping trip in the tornado monsoon that was Greensboro. Was so nice when I left the house. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Great selection right there!


----------



## Rondo

Limited Edition Tat Triunfadors


----------



## JDom58

These beauties just arrived today courtesy of @krnhecty


----------



## talisker10

Couple of new sticks to try.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Limited Edition Tat Triunfadors
> 
> View attachment 124209


Dang those look nice. Where did you find them?


----------



## mrolland5500

Stopped by my local B&M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Stopped by my local B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul. A few I've been meaning to give the fire test myself in there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice haul. A few I've been meaning to give the fire test myself in there.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks brother they gave me a very good price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks brother they gave me a very good price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is always a bonus

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Picked up some old Tats via a trade with an old buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

csk415 said:


> Dang those look nice. Where did you find them?


Private sale on another forum.
Tuesdays may have just gotten better.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Private sale on another forum.
> 
> Tuesdays may have just gotten better.


Gotcha. Did a quick Google search and didn't find them.


----------



## GOT14U

Please don't tell the wife. My hummy is about full so the purchases should calm down....don't even know where to begin on this purchase. But Fine Ash Cigars hooked me up!
Caldwell, my fathers, fables, and some mules









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

Just a small purchase here. I mainly picked the Trump cigar as a conversation piece. The other two I have not tried yet.


----------



## steve2jenny

Not sure what happend with the photo, here is the Trump cigar.


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> Please don't tell the wife. My hummy is about full so the purchases should calm down....don't even know where to begin on this purchase. But Fine Ash Cigars hooked me up!
> Caldwell, my fathers, fables, and some mules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your wife, eh? So Pal, what's our silence worth to you? :wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Your wife, eh? So Pal, what's our silence worth to you? :wink2:


Will you take a check, I have no more money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

JtAv8tor said:


> Picked up some old Tats via a trade with an old buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That Anarchy is from their first run in 2005, I have just a few of those left and they are smoking mighty fine.


----------



## JtAv8tor

JDom58 said:


> That Anarchy is from their first run in 2005, I have just a few of those left and they are smoking mighty fine.


Indeed I had a few from back then as well, but they are long gone a friend of mine is a tatuaje collector...has several boxes of the older stuff but is always looking to trade them away as he doesn't smoke them anymore.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yep they got me...not complaining though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep they got me...not complaining though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol...your incorrigible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nice snag!


JtAv8tor said:


> Yep they got me...not complaining though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Nice snag!


Could resist at 20% off prices that are already lower than anything online, love my local shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Could resist at 20% off prices that are already lower than anything online, love my local shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If prices are that low it might be worth the drive. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

A gift from my lovely wife....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

frankie100 said:


> A gift from my lovely wife....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice gift!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Could resist at 20% off prices that are already lower than anything online, love my local shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't beat that, I'm finding out the same with my local shop. Just as cheap if not cheaper then online....and killer freebies when ever I buy stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Can't beat that, I'm finding out the same with my local shop. Just as cheap if not cheaper then online....and killer freebies when ever I buy stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm having the opposite problem. Online seems to be on average a dollar or a little more a stick than either of the 2 I usually go to.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Could resist at 20% off prices that are already lower than anything online, love my local shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where do you shop?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stogiepuffer said:


> Where do you shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


"Humidor and pipe shop" in Huntsville Al 
Today was their 57th anniversary but regulars usually get 15-20% off box purchases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep they got me...not complaining though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn those garcias. Nice pick up.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Damn those garcias. Nice pick up.


Yeah I smokes one the day before and was sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PhilB

Something from a local company.


----------



## blackrabbit

I really like the Funfetti so I picked up a fiver of these to try. They do smell quite nice.


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first cp order came in today.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Took advantage of free shipping to grab a few cigars I've been wanting to try.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

blackrabbit said:


> I really like the Funfetti so I picked up a fiver of these to try. They do smell quite nice.


What's the verdict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

ivandrocco said:


> What's the verdict


I am smoking one for breakfast right now. It is a nice smoke sweet and smooth. The construction is great. The retrohale on the funfetti is spicier which I like. It seems like this is a little less complex in flavor. However, it is ROTT. It is still very enjoyable and I give them a thumbs up :thumb:. I am tempted to buy some from small batch while they have the 15% off sale going on. If I ever want a small sweet smoke I can see myself going for these in the small size and I could see how new cigar smokers could really like these.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the bundle packs?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> What is the bundle packs?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh I'm sorry about that Pumpkin Spice Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh I'm sorry about that Pumpkin Spice Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've been on a good bundle hunt. After another thread put me to the Googles.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. I've been on a good bundle hunt. After another thread put me to the Googles.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh yes I've yet to get a bad stick from Ezra Zion I've gotten every thing he's ever produced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liberation

ctozzi said:


> I had to see what all the fuss was about with these being the #1 of 2016. So far I haven't smoked one but I have to say they are beautiful to look at and hold, oily and the smell is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Bull is a phenomenal smoke!

Probably the most unique cigar I've had.

Enjoy!


----------



## msmith1986

I went past one of my local B&Ms today. I spotted the Gispert Intenso, brand new release as far as I know. I usually like everything made at Flor de Copan, so I grabbed one of each to try. Around $5.50 for the corona and $6 for toro. I'm always curious about something new, especially one I know was decent with a mild wrap and now stepped into a darker offering. Hindsight, I'll probably go back in a few days for 5 of each to let rest for a few months.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Found these little beauty's today in a local B&M i have never been in before, nice yellowing on the wrapper.


----------



## csk415

@WABOOM told me I needed to try these.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thing of beauty my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My orders from Holts and cp came in today.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> My orders from Holts and cp came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Them are some lookers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Them are some lookers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are going to have to sit a bit to be ready to smoke. But it was good deals i couldn't pass up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Busy on Cigar Auctioneer:
Box of El Centurion robustos (5.75 x 50, more of a toro size)
Box of La Antiguedad toros. Been loving Don Pepin Garcia and My Father cigars now that rain has stopped and warm weather has arrived.
Bundle of Famous Nicaraguan Selection 6000 toros. One of my favorite value smokes. They have a unique spice.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stopped by my local B&M ...yes I know it's a trap...but was only planning on grabbing a couple smokes that I wanted to try then I was informed that the owner had found a box of Liga Privada L40s that he had stashed in the bowels of the walk in about a year ago...how could I resist???


Typically I am not a lancero fan besides some of the tatuaje but this one I always enjoy.


----------



## WABOOM

The L40 is one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## Fusion

A few 5 packs


----------



## Randy956

Item	Sku	Qty
Padron 3000 Maduro 5pk	K5-PDD5552-M	1
Padron 6000 Maduro 5pk	K5-PDD5552-M-T	1
Padron 5000 Maduro 5pk	K5-PDD5556-M	1
Padron 4000 Maduro 5pk	K5-PDD6554-M	1
Padron 2000 Maduro 5pk

On the way from Cigar Page


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> ItemSkuQty
> Padron 3000 Maduro 5pkK5-PDD5552-M1
> Padron 6000 Maduro 5pkK5-PDD5552-M-T1
> Padron 5000 Maduro 5pkK5-PDD5556-M1
> Padron 4000 Maduro 5pkK5-PDD6554-M1
> Padron 2000 Maduro 5pk
> 
> On the way from Cigar Page


All of those are some good smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> My orders from Holts and cp came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Sir, that is a fine looking haul score!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Sir, that is a fine looking haul score!!


Thanks. My only issue is waiting on them to acclimate.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. My only issue is waiting on them to acclimate.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh man, so true. I can't help sampling as they get used to one another in the coolador


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Oh man, so true. I can't help sampling as they get used to one another in the coolador


I would love too try one But they arrived moist. It's ok... I have others till it's time.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Alrightdriver said:


> My orders from Holts and cp came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Payday came early!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> Payday came early!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That just came in from last payday. Some of my favorites.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My order from famous finally showed up after a minor snag..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KelsoChris

The other day I had the chance to swing by my favorite b & m in Paducah KY. Brently at The Tobacco Barn always takes good care of me and he keeps a nice selection on hand. I grabbed my usual maduros and some other selections from one walk in then I made my way into the second room (this one it seems is where the premo stuff is) and took a look around. Brently came in and made some suggestions and directed me to his very last LFD Andalusion Bull. I had told myself if I found one I would try it and see if it was as good as CA thinks. Got it home and after dinner I lit it up. Nice even flavor from start to finish and the draw was perfect IMHO. My average drop on a stick is in the $5 to $8 range but I can see myself buy a few for a Saturday night treat. At $14.80 it was a fair price for that good of a cigar.


----------



## StillPuffin

Alrightdriver said:


> My order from famous finally showed up after a minor snag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice! Love those la imperiosas .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

StillPuffin said:


> Nice! Love those la imperiosas .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a blind buy after seeing a couple pop up on here. Might have to try one rott

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Alrightdriver said:


> That was a blind buy after seeing a couple pop up on here. Might have to try one rott
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They were pretty good ROTT but give them 2 months and their great. I'm about 1/2 way through a box of coronas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A few from my local B&M, nothing special except this


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> A few from my local B&M, nothing special except this


I still want to try one of those.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> I still want to try one of those.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Im going to let it rest a while, 1 per customer, seems a lot wanted one.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Im going to let it rest a while, 1 per customer, seems a lot wanted one.


Yea they are pretty scarce at the moment.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Yea they are pretty scarce at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I know where they have a few boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> I know where they have a few boxes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd ask where bit I'm on a spending leash till next Friday lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> I'd ask where bit I'm on a spending leash till next Friday lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Leashes...we don't need..no stinking leashes! :beerchug:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Leashes...we don't need..no stinking leashes! :beerchug:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree on many levels. But i like to eat lol.. It's all good though. Got my fingers crossed .. Interviewing for a new job next week that will make me more cash to spend on cigars!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> I agree on many levels. But i like to eat lol.. It's all good though. Got my fingers crossed .. Interviewing for a new job next week that will make me more cash to spend on cigars!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I hear ya! I think we all could use some extra cigar money..good luck with the interview bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> I hear ya! I think we all could use some extra cigar money..good luck with the interview bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Robusto's


----------



## mrolland5500

2014 Black Label Morphine box of 18 has been sitting 3yrs now and it's box #472 out of only 500 boxes produced in pretty darn stoked!!!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> 2014 Black Label Morphine box of 18 has been sitting 3yrs now and it's box #472 out of only 500 boxes produced in pretty darn stoked!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DUDE IM COMPLETELY JEALOUS RIGHT NOW..... love all things black label at the moment.... hell of a pickup BRO...... AWESOME!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

^^^^Your going to need a bigger house soon^^^^

The La Imperiosa's above are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> 2014 Black Label Morphine box of 18 has been sitting 3yrs now and it's box #472 out of only 500 boxes produced in pretty darn stoked!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sir is a fantastic score!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> DUDE IM COMPLETELY JEALOUS RIGHT NOW..... love all things black label at the moment.... hell of a pickup BRO...... AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro I love all Black Label sticks James hasn't put out a bad stick yet!!! I hope I don't get in trouble for this but Underground Cigar Shop is the place to shop they are the boutique kings......Don and Chef rock!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> That sir is a fantastic score!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

ebnash said:


> ^^^^Your going to need a bigger house soon^^^^
> 
> The La Imperiosa's above are nothing short of amazing!


I concur with both statements....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> 2014 Black Label Morphine box of 18 has been sitting 3yrs now and it's box #472 out of only 500 boxes produced in pretty darn stoked!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mrolland getting loose!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

mrolland5500 said:


> 2014 Black Label Morphine box of 18 has been sitting 3yrs now and it's box #472 out of only 500 boxes produced in pretty darn stoked!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have way too much stash. I can come over and help you smoke some of those. ;(

Nice buy!


----------



## mrolland5500

Randy956 said:


> You have way too much stash. I can come over and help you smoke some of those. ;(
> 
> Nice buy!


Come on over.....thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Pigs!!!


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks bro I love all Black Label sticks James hasn't put out a bad stick yet!!! I hope I don't get in trouble for this but Underground Cigar Shop is the place to shop they are the boutique kings......Don and Chef rock!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In FTW?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> In FTW?


FTW?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Think he meant FWT for Fort Worth Tx ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Think he meant FWT for Fort Worth Tx ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes sir indeed FWT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Think he meant FWT for Fort Worth Tx ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the clarification

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> FTW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JtAv8tor said:


> Think he meant FWT for Fort Worth Tx ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir indeed FWT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. Sorry for the confusion. Have to say I never abbreviate Fort Worth. Usually just use DFW but I thought the shop was in Fort Worth and abbreviated it wrong. I am less than 2hrs from there. The next time I'm down in the DFW area Ill make time to stop by.


----------



## PhilB

Got some low end, some medium, and one very high end to try.


----------



## awk6898

Picked these up at a local B&M to support some of my IAFF brothers in Wilmington Delaware. La Musa Melete's by Emilio.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

awk6898 said:


> Picked these up at a local B&M to support some of my IAFF brothers in Wilmington Delaware. La Musa Melete's by Emilio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


A noble cause!! My brother in law is a fireman .. Some dangerous work.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

A few from Cigar Federation









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

No pics. They haven't arrived yet. But after enjoying a classic Padron thousand-series cigar this weekend, I ordered some Padron 2000 sticks this morning. I almost forgot how good they are


----------



## piken

Some June smoking supplies arrived.....


----------



## mrolland5500

Ezra Zion The Raven Evermore Lancero
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Ezra Zion The Raven Evermore Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The packaging and band on those are sick. It would make a slick decal. Nice pick up.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> The packaging and band on those are sick. It would make a slick decal. Nice pick up.


Thanks brother they rock I'm a little upset only 5 showed up found out the other 15 are on the way though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks brother they rock I'm a little upset only 5 showed up found out the other 15 are on the way though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As they say.. Good things come too those who wait. Those sticks look awesome.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> As they say.. Good things come too those who wait. Those sticks look awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Indeed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Indeed!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look like a good reason to light one up and read the raven with it. Perhaps we should start a cigar and book pairing thread.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> They look like a good reason to light one up and read the raven with it. Perhaps we should start a cigar and book pairing thread.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I like the idea!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just came in, took forever to find these in stock at reasonable price and shipped to Canada.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Broke down and bought a box of San Lotano Oval Habano Pyramids last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just came in, took forever to find these in stock at reasonable price and shipped to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'm lucky for these. My B&M carry them. Good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Found a few Leon Jimenes Don Fernando #4's at the B&M today. Never tried one before but came highly recommended from my buddy who works there.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just came in, took forever to find these in stock at reasonable price and shipped to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That is a nice pick up. Good smokes.


----------



## Randy956

Champagne InHand said:


> Broke down and bought a box of San Lotano Oval Habano Pyramids last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FunkBass55

Stopped by the local B&M and copped a Padron 2000, some Villigers, and a few My Father smokes. Also my package of Espiritu de Cubas arrived from Atlantic Cigars. A good stick day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

This week's haul...



















JdN cuatro cinco
Tat broadleaf maduro reservas
5er Fume D'Amour Concepcions
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial LE 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Mother in law just came back from Philippine's, the lovely lady brought me a present, not sure about the ones with the holder but the others look ok


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small Batch order hit today as well










The tag along is from my understanding part of their first run exclusive blend..if anyone if familiar and knows the actual name let me know. It was a bonus on the pre-order of the sky flowers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

I finally got a tattoo today . Grabbed some other sticks at Fine Ash today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Small Batch order hit today as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag along is from my understanding part of their first run exclusive blend..if anyone if familiar and knows the actual name let me know. It was a bonus on the pre-order of the sky flowers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is it the black honey? Just released

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Purchase from @JtAv8tor, big thanks, look forward to them


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> Purchase from @JtAv8tor, big thanks, look forward to them


Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Is it the black honey? Just released
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I called and he said the name but I can't exactly begin to spell/pronounce it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> No I called and he said the name but I can't exactly begin to spell/pronounce it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


On a FB page they are going ape $hit over this black honey that is coming out! Thought maybe you got a pre order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> On a FB page they are going ape $hit over this black honey that is coming out! Thought maybe you got a pre order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope just the warped skyflower

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> On a FB page they are going ape $hit over this black honey that is coming out! Thought maybe you got a pre order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warped La Colmena Reina

Is the extra SBC added to the order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

Placed my first order as a new cigar smoker yesterday, I was looking for something mild to start off with. Hopefully these will work out.

Oliva Connecticut - Toro
Montecristo White Vintage No 3 - Corona
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature - Figurado

Will post pics when I receive.


----------



## frankie100

A gift from a friend.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

frankie100 said:


> A gift from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a very good friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LA AROMA DE CUBA
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Kidvegas said:


> That's a very good friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, a TRUE friend. It's been a tough week (death in the family), and among other things, he sent some nice smokes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just trying to find these. Surprised my local B&M didn't have them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

frankie100 said:


> Yes sir, a TRUE friend. It's been a tough week (death in the family), and among other things, he sent some nice smokes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss bro. My prayers are with ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

A visit to my B&M after work picked up a few things. Some i knew, some suggested on here and a couple of nic bombs.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

mrolland5500 said:


> LA AROMA DE CUBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude your pickups are always straight &#128293;. You are pretty much my hero!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WABOOM

Well rested B&M purchase. Perfecxion #2 and a #5. Buy 5 get one free.


----------



## Fusion

WABOOM said:


> Well rested B&M purchase. Perfecxion #2 and a #5. Buy 5 get one free.


Im gona have to crack open the wallet ant try one of these


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hit up a B&M that is usually a bit out of the way last night: 








Looking forward to trying each of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

AZ330FZL said:


> Hit up a B&M that is usually a bit out of the way last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying each of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @AZ330FZL what shop? I've been wanting to try those umbagagos I see we are in the same "area"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

GOT14U said:


> @AZ330FZL what shop? I've been wanting to try those umbagagos I see we are in the same "area"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ford on 5th, in Scottsdale, they sell them as 5ers or full bundles. Still had probably 20-30 last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

AZ330FZL said:


> Ford on 5th, in Scottsdale, they sell them as 5ers or full bundles. Still had probably 20-30 last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, may have to take a drive on Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Thanks, may have to take a drive on Monday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get your A** in the car those are nice cigars...lol. J/k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Get your A** in the car those are nice cigars...lol. J/k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....wish I'm stuck cookin till this evening! Maybe I can send the old lady....lol...nope then she will know how much these damn things cost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410

So my samples just came in. Looking forward to trying new stuff.


----------



## AZ330FZL

GOT14U said:


> Lol....wish I'm stuck cookin till this evening! Maybe I can send the old lady....lol...nope then she will know how much these damn things cost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were $30.99 for a 5 pack so not bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

GOT14U said:


> @*AZ330FZL* what shop? I've been wanting to try those umbagagos I see we are in the same "area"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two Guys Cigars has some online.....


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


>


I've had those. They really aren't bad for a yard or drive in the car smoke. Besides, they look kinda cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## droy1958

Abe Flores.....


----------



## Kidvegas

droy1958 said:


> Abe Flores.....


Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Restocked some of the standbys and added a Luchador.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Lol....wish I'm stuck cookin till this evening! Maybe I can send the old lady....lol...nope then she will know how much these damn things cost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao - good call.

Funny thing about my wife is she doesn't flinch when I pick up a $15 smoke at the lounge, but thinks I'm crazy when I buy a box of 20 for $180.


----------



## Randy956

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lmao - good call.
> 
> Funny thing about my wife is she doesn't flinch when I pick up a $15 smoke at the lounge, but thinks I'm crazy when I buy a box of 20 for $180.


Now that's funny. Same here! When I get a deal of 4 bucks or less for the same stick in a 25 box, she doesn't see the value.

Shoes, hair, nails.. well that doesn't count. However I probably appreciate the hair, nails thing much more than she does cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fresh from cp on my doorstep when i got home.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

I like those. I've got two left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> I like those. I've got two left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I saw them pop up a few times in the what did you smoke today thread and the price was right, so i grabbed them.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lmao - good call.
> 
> Funny thing about my wife is she doesn't flinch when I pick up a $15 smoke at the lounge, but thinks I'm crazy when I buy a box of 20 for $180.


PREACH!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Kidvegas said:


> Nice pickup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much for a song. Victim of the FDA......


----------



## Thig

Thig said:


> Placed my first order as a new cigar smoker yesterday, I was looking for something mild to start off with. Hopefully these will work out.
> 
> Oliva Connecticut - Toro
> Montecristo White Vintage No 3 - Corona
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature - Figurado
> 
> Will post pics when I receive.


These arrived today, actually a little too early because my tupperdor is not ready. I put them in a zip lock bag with 2 65rh Bovedas so hopefully they will be OK for a few days.


----------



## StillPuffin

Thig said:


> These arrived today, actually a little too early because my tupperdor is not ready. I put them in a zip lock bag with 2 65rh Bovedas so hopefully they will be OK for a few days.


They will be fine. I use the plastic bag / boveda combo for all my Vegas trips. Works like a champ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A pickup from the WTS here. La Imperiosa 5er with a tag along. Love me some La Imperiosa. Looking forward to the Graycliff G2 double espresso. It'll be a first.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Just drove my dad to the smoke shop.... I can't just drive him to the smoke shop, I have to go in.


----------



## bripper

A box of my everyday smokes -- San Lotano Habano toros by the great AJ Fernandez. Beautiful box, wonderful smokes.
Plus a bundle of 10 Sensei's Sensational Sarsparillas. 
Both from Cigar Auctioneer.


----------



## blackrabbit

The devil made me do it! 

I swore off cbid but it is very hard to resist the devil. They sent me a notice saying sorry we screwed up and they had to entice me back with 30% off + free shipping on my first order. I sent them a couple messages inquiring about customer service. They responded and fixed my issue from February so I decided to dance. It was all smooth for this order and a deal only the devil could make. I get to try some stuff that seems promising and get some more puro authentico's which I like. Pray for me.


----------



## MidwestToker

blackrabbit said:


> The devil made me do it!
> 
> I swore off cbid but it is very hard to resist the devil. They sent me a notice saying sorry we screwed up and they had to entice me back with 30% off + free shipping on my first order. I sent them a couple messages inquiring about customer service. They responded and fixed my issue from February so I decided to dance. It was all smooth for this order and a deal only the devil could make. I get to try some stuff that seems promising and get some more puro authentico's which I like. Pray for me.


Very nice choice on the box of Nica Libre. There's one on CBid for $47 that I'm really tempted to go for right now...


----------



## blackrabbit

MidwestToker said:


> Very nice choice on the box of Nica Libre. There's one on CBid for $47 that I'm really tempted to go for right now...


I like the corona size and after the discount they ended up being a buck fifty a piece so I figured I could not go too wrong with them. I have read they are nice with a little age so they will sleep for a while before immolation commences.


----------



## MidwestToker

blackrabbit said:


> I like the corona size and after the discount they ended up being a buck fifty a piece so I figured I could not go too wrong with them. I have read they are nice with a little age so they will sleep for a while before immolation commences.


Yep. I was lucky enough to get a box of robusto on the market place here that already had one year of rest on them. I'd suggest six months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tats and Nomads arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Adding some smoking supplies to June, er... July, hmmm... might actually be adding to August's supply.

Some Fuente Best Sellers, Gran Habanos and a box of Upmann 1844's


----------



## MidwestToker

mrolland5500 said:


> Tats and Nomads arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think of all the Puffers, I might be most jealous of your stash. Well, maybe other than @Humphrey's Ghost. #goals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> I think of all the Puffers, I might be most jealous of your stash. Well, maybe other than @Humphrey's Ghost. #goals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell I tell you this much when I grow up I want to be just like @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I tell you this much when I grow up I want to be just like @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, I can't touch you Bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ha, I can't touch you Bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


>


#HellYeah!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ha, I can't touch you Bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro I only wish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ha, I can't touch you Bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This coming from a guy who sends 20 sticks for a supposed friendly trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> This coming from a guy who sends 20 sticks for a supposed friendly trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need them for those road trips brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You need them for those road trips brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ain't no joke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> This coming from a guy who sends 20 sticks for a supposed friendly trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PREACH!!!!!! @Bobby08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Just got these. Don't know much about them, but the price was really good (insanely good, by Canuck standards). First box to go into the Orange-a-dor. I'll try one in a few weeks, after they get acclimated.


----------



## Semper Noctem

mrolland5500 said:


> Tats and Nomads arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that skinny monster pack so bad! Nice! Looking forward to your reviews in a few months.


----------



## mrolland5500

Semper Noctem said:


> I want that skinny monster pack so bad! Nice! Looking forward to your reviews in a few months.


Actually every one of the skinny monsters are great sticks I have 4 boxes now tiger are pretty darn hard to find

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Fratello Firecrackers came in today !


----------



## FunkBass55

Local B&M grab from hanging out on an off Friday. Few Rockies, a L Series, and some Villiger petite 1492's for the lunch time smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

A few my wife picked up from the local B&M on her way home last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> A few my wife picked up from the local B&M on her way home last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome
My wife is always picking up stupid stuff like groceries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That's awesome
> My wife is always picking up stupid stuff like groceries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too. Mine rarely brings home any good ice though to her credit she has brought home big bottles of Titos and Svedka vodka.

I don't know whether to be pleased as punch or a bit concerned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> A few my wife picked up from the local B&M on her way home last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lemme give you a little advice on those Black Ops Rubicon (if you've never had them b4), don't touch them for at least 3 months. The last one I had was rested around that long and was amazing. The ones I smoked that were newer, not so tasty. It is a Gurkha so they can be a bit....well, I'm sure you already know.:grin2: Very thoughtful of your lady!

One more thing. Let me know how those Nat Sherman's are when you get around to them. I see them all the time but have yet to try them.


----------



## bobbya08

A few more Liga's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

These just in...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stopped by one of my favorite B&Ms earlier. They had a $5 off 4 sticks deal. Out the door with these 4 for $18. I wish they had more Vs, but they only had Belicoso.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Lemme give you a little advice on those Black Ops Rubicon (if you've never had them b4), don't touch them for at least 3 months. The last one I had was rested around that long and was amazing. The ones I smoked that were newer, not so tasty. It is a Gurkha so they can be a bit....well, I'm sure you already know.:grin2: Very thoughtful of your lady!
> 
> One more thing. Let me know how those Nat Sherman's are when you get around to them. I see them all the time but have yet to try them.


Yes I've had them before not a stick I would buy but the Nat Sherman's are pretty doggone good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

So I'm outside puffing away and a parcel shows up for my wife. She hands it to me and says Happy Father's Day (the parcel was supposed to arrive Friday) and Happy early Birthday (this Friday). Lots of goodies to say the least. A box of Oliva Serie O in robusto, Oliva Serie G in belicoso, a 10 pack of Tattoo Caballero, a Diesel six pack with cutter and lighter and a new cigar rest/stand.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MrCrowley39 said:


> So I'm outside puffing away and a parcel shows up for my wife. She hands it to me and says Happy Father's Day (the parcel was supposed to arrive Friday) and Happy early Birthday (this Friday). Lots of goodies to say the least. A box of Oliva Serie O in robusto, Oliva Serie G in belicoso, a 10 pack of Tattoo Caballero, a Diesel six pack with cutter and lighter and a new cigar rest/stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


She's a keeper for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MrCrowley39 said:


> So I'm outside puffing away and a parcel shows up for my wife. She hands it to me and says Happy Father's Day (the parcel was supposed to arrive Friday) and Happy early Birthday (this Friday). Lots of goodies to say the least. A box of Oliva Serie O in robusto, Oliva Serie G in belicoso, a 10 pack of Tattoo Caballero, a Diesel six pack with cutter and lighter and a new cigar rest/stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Can you adopt me as your long lost son????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MrCrowley39 said:


> So I'm outside puffing away and a parcel shows up for my wife. She hands it to me and says Happy Father's Day (the parcel was supposed to arrive Friday) and Happy early Birthday (this Friday). Lots of goodies to say the least. A box of Oliva Serie O in robusto, Oliva Serie G in belicoso, a 10 pack of Tattoo Caballero, a Diesel six pack with cutter and lighter and a new cigar rest/stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oh my! She took care of her man lol...shes a keeper!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I stopped by Casta HQ here in York for my weekly pickup of 10yr Brazilian puros. He wasn't rolling today, so he gave me some with bands.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

A Fathers Day gift from the wife and kids....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

frankie100 said:


> A Fathers Day gift from the wife and kids....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

2017 Morphines and Backdoors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> 2017 Morphines and Backdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the backdoors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> What are the backdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bend over, I'll show you! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> What are the backdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lost And Found side company of Robert Caldwell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

mrolland5500 said:


> 2017 Morphines and Backdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely have one interesting collection of cigars!!! Everytime I see one of your posts, I have to use Google to find out what they are. I tip my hat to to you, Sir.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat avions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> 2017 Morphines and Backdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#straightdrooling

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

StillPuffin said:


> Tat avions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now all you need is some Avion Tequila to go with that and you'll be flyin'! >


----------



## StillPuffin

konut said:


> Now all you need is some Avion Tequila to go with that and you'll be flyin'! >


If think back I can tell ya most of the dumbest sh** I've done had tequila involved. Mostly a bourbon man nowadays. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> Tat avions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice grab bro...them are some tasty smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

La Aurora Preferidos , Emerald:
I love these....


----------



## Fusion

Got one of these FYR in a pass dont remember who, had to buy a box, also a 5er of El Ray Del Mundo


----------



## quesquared

CAO Apehanger & AJ Fernandez witchdoktor









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Little pick up off our marketplace from @ebnash. Thanks Erik.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel UHC (10), La Palina Black Label (5), Nica Libre Potencia (5), AB Tempus Natural (10)


----------



## poppajon75

Beat the Dealer baby! La Palina Black Label toro.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

poppajon75 said:


> Beat the Dealer baby! La Palina Black Label toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ok, second time I've seen this now... What's this beat the dealer thing that seems to be dropping smokes on people?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

StillPuffin said:


> Ok, second time I've seen this now... What's this beat the dealer thing that seems to be dropping smokes on people?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an app provided by JR Cigars. You get two chips a day to play to win a different prize daily. I just save my chips until something I want comes along. It only took me a year to win 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> Beat the Dealer baby! La Palina Black Label toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Good smokes to win


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

poppajon75 said:


> Beat the Dealer baby! La Palina Black Label toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That's a premium win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@ebnash thanks bud more than I expected bro!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Didn't exactly buy, my wife is playing the piano for a nephew's wedding this weekend and he came by with this. Can anyone tell me exactly what it is, there seem to be several in 1926 series?


----------



## StillPuffin

2 10ers. Haven't had either but looking forward to both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Shipment just arrived, my b-day present to me!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Picked up some Warped Haciendas for a good deal followed up with the Crowned Heads 2017 Las Calaveras Sampler.










Oh, and forgot I picked up these for $40 a few weeks back.


----------



## GOT14U

StillPuffin said:


> 2 10ers. Haven't had either but looking forward to both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Cremes are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Visited my local B&M and fought the good fight and didn't buy a box of liga 9's but I did score on some Yellow Cake (fat kids love cake) and a couple small ones I've been wanting to try! Need to find a small stick for driving! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mail man just came with my Father's Day gift! Been a good day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Mail man just came with my Father's Day gift! Been a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it wasn't 118 out right now I'd smoke one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> If it wasn't 118 out right now I'd smoke one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are excellent sticks bro

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Those are excellent sticks bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Definitely will find time tomorrow for one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Mail man just came with my Father's Day gift! Been a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Little jealous right now.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


>


Nice haul! I've got to get me some of these soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


>


Nice! Did you get a box of each size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Mail man just came with my Father's Day gift! Been a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WNYTony said:


>


Did I miss a sale? LoL

Looking forward to some reviews, guys.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did I miss a sale? LoL
> 
> Looking forward to some reviews, guys.


Yes they just went on sale! Lol.... may want to grab yeah some! Just smoked my first andnit was good but had some burn issues. I think it's from all the flying it's been doing, just got to the store then the store shipped it out. I liked the taste but need it to acclimate I'm sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Nice! Did you get a box of each size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Box of Robusto LC50 and a box of Corona LC46. The front 2 are 6 count samplers.



SoCal Gunner said:


> Did I miss a sale? LoL
> 
> Looking forward to some reviews, guys.


Small Batch ran 15% off plus a free sampler for every box on their pre-sale orders, but I'm guessing you did not miss it.....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WNYTony said:


> A Box of Robusto LC50 and a box of Corona LC46. The front 2 are 6 count samplers.
> 
> Small Batch ran 15% off plus a free sampler for every box on their pre-sale orders, but I'm guessing you did not miss it.....


Sometimes my email is so full of cigar deals (many of which aren't deals at all) that I miss a good sale in the subterfuge.

Or I'm broke and don't even look so i won't be tempted.


----------



## StillPuffin

Quick stop at the local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

My sister who likes the occasional cigar came back from a wedding and gave me these which a gentleman gave her there.


----------



## bripper

Cigarbid sent a letter apologizing for their software update issues. And offered a onetime order of 30% off and free shipping. Free is my second favorite four-letter word that starts with F.
Won bids on My Father #1 robusto, Undercrown Gran Toro, Cuba Libre One The Brute (good value for $1.23 a stick), La Aroma Mi Amora Revera Maxima, and Man O'War Puro Authentico maduro belicoso.


----------



## GOT14U

bripper said:


> Cigarbid sent a letter apologizing for their software update issues. And offeried a onetime order of 30% off and free shipping. Free is my second favorite four-letter word that starts with F.
> 
> Won bids on My Father #1 robusto, Undercrown Gran Toro, Cuba Libre One The Brute (good value for $1.23 a stick), La Aroma Mi Amora Revera Maxima, and Man O'War Puro Authentico maduro belicoso.


That's a pickup right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Nabbed a box of 20 La Aurora Escogidos maduro short robustos for $37.95 from the very excellent Famous Smoke Shop. On sale through Friday.
My cigar buys are deal-driven, so I mostly buy at Auctioneer. This was a good deal.


----------



## acitalianman13

Amazon basin!!!


----------



## Thig

Bought a few singles today, still testing the water to see what I like.


----------



## GOT14U

Just came in the mail from @ebnash great looking smokes! Again thanks Eric! Starting to really have a relationship with the post man now that I smoke cigars....lol...I think only maybe 2 days this week do I not have some type of package coming..


----------



## Alrightdriver

5er from @ebnash showed up today. Thanks man that was super fast.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The guy is busy as a tax collector I tell yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Coronas for days!


----------



## csk415

Famous 5 pack frenzy. Buy two 5 packs and the third one is free. The Kings were free so I figured I would try them.


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Famous 5 pack frenzy. Buy two 5 packs and the third one is free. The Kings were free so I figured I would try them.


I think De Nobli and Parodi are the same. I smoke them both while running heavy equipment. Locally they're around $4/5-pack. I buy a few every week lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## lex61

I've tried and enjoyed The Tabernacle and Tempus Maduro before. Looking forward to the Natural and Nicaragua now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Couldn't help myself.


Nice pickup Brother. Those Prieto are awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

Picked up a few singles this morning. Still experimenting with new flavors, strengths and sizes.


----------



## StillPuffin

Nice grab. That presenado is a pretty tasty stick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just got my pre order in on these Nacatamale from dunbarton 
Have a long wait tho. Just when I thought I was going to slow down on my purchases.









Muestra de Saka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> I think De Nobli and Parodi are the same. I smoke them both while running heavy equipment. Locally they're around $4/5-pack. I buy a few every week lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll have to pick some up and try. Wish I could buy either local but nobody stocks them.


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> I'll have to pick some up and try. Wish I could buy either local but nobody stocks them.


There are fields of tobacco all around where I live. It seems every B&M around here carries all the PA made cigars like Avanti/Parodi/Ramrod and F.X. Smith.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nothing too exciting. Had a coupon for Neptune Cigars and I was feeling a little patriotic.


https://imgbb.com/


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Couldn't help myself.


Agreed @Kidvegas! Wow, great haul. Love the Caldwell "The King is Dead" too.

Gotta give us a report on the Jas Sum Kral!


----------



## GOT14U

Just got one of two shipments that should be coming in today....some Liga 9s and some Undercrowns....and I just smoked a damn cigar. I have a feeling later tonight I'll be having one of these!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> Just got one of two shipments that should be coming in today....some Liga 9s and some Undercrowns....and I just smoked a damn cigar. I have a feeling later tonight I'll be having one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a serious haul right there.....


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's a serious haul right there.....


Got a pretty good deal from SBC on them and decided to jump. Just about set for a bit.....or so I say  may need another side job if my local B&M keeps going with his liquidation sales. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, did you get any Cleavers? From Ezra today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Nice, did you get any Cleavers? From Ezra today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did wouldn't think of not....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Figured you did. I stopped everything I was doing and order some right when I got the text. Last time I missed out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Figured you did. I stopped everything I was doing and order some right when I got the text. Last time I missed out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to order some, but not knowing they would release those today i already bagged my limit yesterday getting all my ex's maduro and their blenders sample pack. Wish I'd held off another day lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I am waiting to see the black honey purchases I missed the pre-sale and will be looking to trade for a couple to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh damn. Couple of waltz's. The yellow rose was good. Heard he waltz was better. I have heard good things on the 2017 LC. Nice pick up.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

poppajon75 said:


> Couldn't help myself.


Those are beauties Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Thanks bud the Waltz is a tad better but I'll smoke either one any day of the week and the LC's are fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sometimes CBid is really good to you. Just scored a 5er of Nica Libre for $11 and a 5er of RB Genesis The Project for $10. Both of those have been hovering around the $18 level lately. Threw in a couple singles of Diesel Rage for $3 each. Some solid stogies at an average of $2.5 a stick w/ shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

10 Epernay. Absolutely love this smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

A small pickup yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I blame this purchase entirely on Mario. These are beautiful cigars, like little works of art. If they smoke as good as they look, I'll be in heaven. Republic of Texas.


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I blame this purchase entirely on Mario. These are beautiful cigars, like little works of art. If they smoke as good as they look, I'll be in heaven. Republic of Texas.


Bro those are classics you'll absolutely love those sticks!!!!!! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

php007 said:


> A small pickup yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

php007 said:


> A small pickup yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What time is everyone coming over?


----------



## MidwestToker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What time is everyone coming over?


Haha :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Got to meet the owner of Kristoff and picked up a sample of the line to try out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> A small pickup yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my sweet little baby Jesus! If you run out of room I'll be willing to store some of these for you! Just want to offer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Latest grab. I'm in love with these Flor De Selva's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Little haul


----------



## GOT14U

Nothing big today, wasn't real impressed with the discount at the My Father event but still walked away with a couple smokes. These are new "Vegas Cubanas" so I had to get a couple. Also grabbed a Leaf "Sumatra" never seen one or had one so it will be interesting!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markg900

The new Joya Black. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Local shop finally got some opus in, I usually grab a couple each year to stash away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Had a few orders come in last week - went sampler crazy! Plus a couple stock photos of Ezra Zion smokes I forgot to take pics of (this thread is my digital time stamp - lol)- cleavers on the way too.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Had a few orders come in last week - went sampler crazy! Plus a couple stock photos of Ezra Zion smokes I forgot to take pics of (this thread is my digital time stamp - lol)- cleavers on the way too.


Wow....where did you find the fried chicken at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

My Perdomo sampler pack came in today.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Forgot to post this... Ezra Zion all my ex's maduro, and some blending sessions.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Forgot to post this... Ezra Zion all my ex's maduro, and some blending sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Dude those blending sessions are fantastic people sleep on those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Dude those blending sessions are fantastic people sleep on those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the price i couldn't pass the blending sessions up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just snagged me 6 prerelease Caldwell and Room 101 collaboration! I shall be the Guinea pig!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Picked up some cigars I've been wanting to try and the gf picked out the AVO because "the band is pretty". I've got a keeper.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

GOT14U said:


> Just snagged me 6 prerelease Caldwell and Room 101 collaboration! I shall be the Guinea pig!


I thought Room 101 was out of business? Where did you pick those up?


----------



## GOT14U

Got them from Fine Ash Cigars....only had 20 of these. But they will be released later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana unreleased

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Ohana unreleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright who makes that one?? Lmao your purchases make my want to try list so much longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Alright who makes that one?? Lmao your purchases make my want to try list so much longer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol Ryan Frank Rodriguez he produces these he's based out of Texas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol Ryan Frank Rodriguez he produces these he's based out of Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man your killing me I love trying new stuff lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Man your killing me I love trying new stuff lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bro these are great sticks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro these are great sticks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Added to the list for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acitalianman13

Today's haul


----------



## Semper Noctem

acitalianman13 said:


> Today's haul


Here piggy, piggy, piggy!


----------



## MrCrowley39

StillPuffin said:


> Nice grab. That presenado is a pretty tasty stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Box of Illusione Epernay Le Grande came in today. I have already safely tucked it away. Those generally need a good amount of rest to smoke at their best. 

I don't know whether to leave the tissue paper around the bundle though. I am thinking of removing it and inserting a piece of Spanish cedar into the cabinet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a couple today, got my cigar of the month delivery and the preorder for these hit and runs, with some Yellow Cakes. Got home and my meat Cleavers from Ezra showed up! Now if it wasn't 115 outside 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Got me a couple today, got my cigar of the month delivery and the preorder for these hit and runs, with some Yellow Cakes. Got home and my meat Cleavers from Ezra showed up! Now if it wasn't 115 outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice looking haul.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a nice looking haul.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thx, I've only had the Yellow Cakes. Everything else is completely new to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Thx, I've only had the Yellow Cakes. Everything else is completely new to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got some of the Ezra Zion stuff with the last of my cigar find the day before they put out the cleavers.. If I'd only known lol. Those guys went quick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> I got some of the Ezra Zion stuff with the last of my cigar find the day before they put out the cleavers.. If I'd only known lol. Those guys went quick.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I don't think they lasted an hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

My own wife bombed me!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MrCrowley39 said:


> My own wife bombed me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That is great!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Black Six

I picked up a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro Extras. The box I got has the band without the stylized "F" on it. It's just a band that says "Miami" (see attached photo)

The box itself also has this difference in the gold inlayed logo. Does anyone know if this is a newer or older box, or if it's just sort of a thing where they've got both boxes and bands on hand so you're going to get one or the other? I emailed Casa Fernandez but their contact form errors out and the listed [email protected] email just bounces back as undeliverable (gee, I hope they're okay.)


----------



## MidwestToker

Dry boxing some new arrivals. $30 for a 5er of Nica, 5er of RB The Project and 2 Diesel Rages off CBid. Can't beat that.

Really trying to stockpile cigars that I know I love. No more random $20 5ers.


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> Dry boxing some new arrivals. $30 for a 5er of Nica, 5er of RB The Project and 2 Diesel Rages off CBid. Can't beat that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those projects are such a good smoke at a great price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Got sprung on the DPG blue series. Should have gotten the whole box lol. Some juicy lucys, a galera, and an AVO, all courtesy of my friendly B&M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> Those projects are such a good smoke at a great price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir. With long rest, they're impossible to beat for the price. Punch way above their weight class. Ive heard the Habano is good, but have yet to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

acitalianman13 said:


> Today's haul


Bing bang boom.....homerun!.....


----------



## mpomario

My newest. Couldn't pass up the 12 Honest Men for $50 and another box of Rm101 Uncle Lee one of my crave sticks. A couple BnM pick ups too. A couple CAO AB's and a couple FEC's and an Intemperance by RomaCraft. I couldn't believe they had some Basins left. I almost bought up all they had.


----------



## droy1958

mpomario said:


> My newest. Couldn't pass up the 12 Honest Men for $50 and another box of Rm101 Uncle Lee one of my crave sticks. A couple BnM pick ups too. A couple CAO AB's and a couple FEC's and an Intemperance by RomaCraft. I couldn't believe they had some Basins left. I almost bought up all they had.


Nice pickup mate!.....


----------



## mpomario

They still have the 12 honest men on sale today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mpomario said:


> They still have the 12 honest men on sale today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Holt's have them on sale for $49.95 a box of 12 free shipping


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Holt's have them on sale for $49.95 a box of 12 free shipping


Cool thanks

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StogiSmkr79

Black Six said:


> I picked up a box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro Extras. The box I got has the band without the stylized "F" on it. It's just a band that says "Miami" (see attached photo)
> 
> The box itself also has this difference in the gold inlayed logo. Does anyone know if this is a newer or older box, or if it's just sort of a thing where they've got both boxes and bands on hand so you're going to get one or the other? I emailed Casa Fernandez but their contact form errors out and the listed [email protected] email just bounces back as undeliverable (gee, I hope they're okay.)


Both of the boxes of std Aganorosa Leaf I have have that same "Miami" band, one with a date code of 6/16 and one with a date code of 2/17. It confused me as well as everywhere else, including their site, has the stylized F you speak of.


----------



## mpomario

Alrightdriver said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Here's the link. 
http://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/jericho-hill-limited-edition-5.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Padron fivers! 2000's & 3000's in natural and maduro! Also picked up a shirt on clearance.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Mail Call:
40 J Fuego Heat Robustos
5 AJ Fernandez New World Belicoso 
5 AJ Fernandez New World CT Belicoso
5 My Father 1922 Petit Robusto
5 Drew Estate Kentucy Fire Cured Robusto


----------



## Cibao Valley

LFD Andalusian Bull:


----------



## n0tja_actual

Got this in the mail and ordered. I'd imagine it would work for anyone. Thought I'd share.

Picture won't work for some reason... 5 cigars + accessories $9.99 cigarsintl.com/SA7164



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

3 boxes of Davidoff Madison 2017
1 box of Davidoff Master Selection 2013
1 box of Black Diamond Toro










3 boxes of Davidoff Master Selection 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I've been on the lookout for these but can't seem to find a box to save my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

bobbya08 said:


> Wow. I've been on the lookout for these but can't seem to find a box to save my life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had these on order from a local B&M for a year.


----------



## bobbya08

Sprouthog said:


> Had these on order from a local B&M for a year.


I found a guy that had a box while I was at work and he was supposed to hold onto them for me but he didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I found a guy that had a box while I was at work and he was supposed to hold onto them for me but he didn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know that those helps but most sites have a button that will email you when they get stock in. Might be better than a constant random hunt.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Just a few 5ers to get me by.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Couple 5ers rp edge habano and some la palina black.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Matilde and a Morphine from the B+M









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> Matilde and a Morphine from the B+M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great B&M ta stick those sticks, you don't find those very often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Kidvegas said:


> Great B&M ta stick those sticks, you don't find those very often
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my shop. One of, if not THE, best shop within Delaware... Was tempted to pick up some of these while I was there. But, I'm on a diet.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I've never heard of Lost and Found until now. Definitely some excellent marketing and a cool idea. My collector senses are tingling......



awk6898 said:


>


----------



## mpomario

Picked up some budget sticks. The Maria Mancini's have came up a couple times and I have really liked the PDR capa series so I nabbed a tenner of the cubano especials. Love the Brazilian mata fina wrapper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

StogiSmkr79 said:


> Both of the boxes of std Aganorosa Leaf I have have that same "Miami" band, one with a date code of 6/16 and one with a date code of 2/17. It confused me as well as everywhere else, including their site, has the stylized F you speak of.


Glad it's not just me. After not being able to get a hold of Casa Fernandez about it, I emailed my vendor. They said they weren't sure, but they suspected that the "Miami" logo boxes/bands are newer, since the image CA used in their top 25 list also has the "Miami" logo that we've got, and our box code dates seem to bear that out. (I did look at my box code, but for whatever reason my brain didn't see it as a date. I'm losing it. It's 12/2016.)


----------



## csk415

awk6898 said:


> I love my shop. One of, if not THE, best shop within Delaware... Was tempted to pick up some of these while I was there. But, I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Those won't hurt your diet. Looks like some decent prices.


----------



## MidwestToker

awk6898 said:


> I love my shop. One of, if not THE, best shop within Delaware... Was tempted to pick up some of these while I was there. But, I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


So it true that Lost and Found are older, rebranded sticks that have been aging for awhile?


----------



## awk6898

MidwestToker said:


> So it true that Lost and Found are older, rebranded sticks that have been aging for awhile?


I have no idea. I just saw all these lined up and I know that there's a few guys on here that dig the Yellow Cakes...Thought it was interesting branding, but I know nothing about them...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

awk6898 said:


> I have no idea. I just saw all these lined up and I know that there's a few guys on here that dig the Yellow Cakes...Thought it was interesting branding, but I know nothing about them...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I don't think the Yellow Cakes are part of it, but those "Lost and Found" cigars have a cool story. Caldwell (who is a genius) has bought up a lot of random, rare cigars that have been sitting around for years for one reason or another. He then rebranded them and is selling them a pretty high prices.

I've heard good things, but they're a bit out of my price range.


----------



## bripper

A box of Intemperance BA XX! Ambitions. Champagneinhand turned me on to these wonderful cigars. Have been devouring them. Plus a 10-pack of CAO Brazilia GO!. 
All from Cigar Auctioneer. All with Brazilian Arapiraca wrappers.
Looking for a deal on CAO Fuma Em Corda -- the new sibling of the Brazilia.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had the CP Padilla 1948 5ers, 4 of them came up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

A box of CAO Pilon corona. Includes a 5 pack CAO Pilon robusto and 5 pack sampler of CAO. 79 dollars and change includes 2 day shipping.


----------



## Fusion

bripper said:


> A box of Intemperance BA XX! Ambitions. Champagneinhand turned me on to these wonderful cigars. Have been devouring them. Plus a 10-pack of CAO Brazilia GO!.
> All from Cigar Auctioneer. All with Brazilian Arapiraca wrappers.
> Looking for a deal on CAO Fuma Em Corda -- the new sibling of the Brazilia.


Mikes Cigars have them at $179.95 best i could find MSRP is $210

CAO Fuma Em Corda


----------



## Randy956

Look at these little lovelies 

Wrong place. Damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

awk6898 said:


> I love my shop. One of, if not THE, best shop within Delaware... Was tempted to pick up some of these while I was there. But, I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You missed out, should have grabbed a pack of those yellow cakes!

Here is some info about the yellow cakes.

Caldwell's Yellow Cake is a former event only cigar, that uses scraps from three other lines. These include: a Dominican Corojo wrapper from Long Live the King, filler from the Eastern Standard & the King is Dead lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410

So I ordered some maduro singles. They get here's Thursday. Wondering what would be the best ROTT. For the weekend


----------



## NormH3

Picked up a box of Oliva Serie V and a box of Oliva Serie G. As I was checking out the gal behind the counter asked if I was a Veteran or a First responder. I replied.. "Not anymore". She asked Service?..I said no..first responder but not any longer. She said...that's good enough and gave me a nice discount.


----------



## mrolland5500

I've been waiting on these to arrive 
#HellYeah
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mrolland5500 said:


> I've been waiting on these to arrive
> #HellYeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google, here I come lol.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

poppajon75 said:


> Google, here I come lol.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Gotta keep you on your toes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Gotta keep you on your toes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before you got here I could read these posts and say " smoked that, got that, don't like that" now it's " wtf is that, Google here I come" you've definitely opened up a while new side of the cigar world to alot of us.. Props, that's not an easy feat. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Rico410 said:


> So I ordered some maduro singles. They get here's Thursday. Wondering what would be the best ROTT. For the weekend


I'm a huge fan of the Serie G and just bought a box at my local shop. They've become a regular for me even when ROTT.


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Before you got here I could read these posts and say " smoked that, got that, don't like that" now it's " wtf is that, Google here I come" you've definitely opened up a while new side of the cigar world to alot of us.. Props, that's not an easy feat. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


IMHO I just think some mainstream producers have forgotten what their purpose is and that's too make damn good cigars for the consumer now they just want to mass produced and not put their "Foot" in their product as my grandmother used to say when she cooked for us I find small batch produced sticks are head and shoulders above most mainstream sticks and I want my fellow brethren to experience them as well and decide don't get me wrong I still buy mainstream just not many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> IMHO I just think some mainstream producers have forgotten what their purpose is and that's too make damn good cigars for the consumer now they just want to mass produced and not put their "Foot" in their product as my grandmother used to say when she cooked for us I find small batch produced sticks are head and shoulders above most mainstream sticks and I want my fellow brethren to experience them as well and decide don't get me wrong I still buy mainstream just not many.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep on doing what you're doing brother. I enjoy seeing what you post up it gives me options I didn't know existed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

bobbya08 said:


> Keep on doing what you're doing brother. I enjoy seeing what you post up it gives me options I didn't know existed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. If it wasn't for PUFF I'd still only be buying from Thompson's or, CI. Love it!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Keep on doing what you're doing brother. I enjoy seeing what you post up it gives me options I didn't know existed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with this completely.. @mrolland5500 you open new worlds for us all.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

poppajon75 said:


> Couldn't agree more. If it wasn't for PUFF I'd still only be buying from Thompson's or, CI. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


I'm quite sure you guys would do it as well hell man I just enjoy the hell out of this forum with you guys never boring always I mean always informative and always willing to point us in the right direction of we have questions someone here always has the answer this forum is FREAKING AWESOME I just want to do what I can to contribute when I'm having a bad day I know I can come here and one of you blokes will have said some hilarious crap in closing thank you guys for accepting me into the fold #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@mrolland5500 keep doing what you do. With SBC being in CA and thr new tax rate, I need to find new stuff from new places.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

<Light Bulb> If SBC has a killer sale and/or a killer product, All you guys need to hit me up for "Splits". You be the initial buyer and I'll pay for the split to be shipped to me.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> <Light Bulb> If SBC has a killer sale and/or a killer product, All you guys need to hit me up for "Splits". You be the initial buyer and I'll pay for the split to be shipped to me.


Good idea to beat the tax!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> @mrolland5500 keep doing what you do. With SBC being in CA and thr new tax rate, I need to find new stuff from new places.


I got you brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> Good idea to beat the tax!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


FKN A Right! Plus SBC ships for free, so I wouldn't have to eat shipping twice either.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Something Peruvian, something hickory, something the guy at the B&M recommended, and something from Cbid......a little something for everyone....inside my head.......


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> I've been waiting on these to arrive
> #HellYeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Interested in how they are. I remember reading they were bringing over a white and black line to Cigar Art. Nothing but good things were said. Nice looking sticks.


----------



## bobbya08

Grabbed a few for the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> I agree with this completely.. @mrolland5500 you open new worlds for us all.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed! He keeps our google game strong lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> IMHO I just think some mainstream producers have forgotten what their purpose is and that's too make damn good cigars for the consumer now they just want to mass produced and not put their "Foot" in their product as my grandmother used to say when she cooked for us I find small batch produced sticks are head and shoulders above most mainstream sticks and I want my fellow brethren to experience them as well and decide don't get me wrong I still buy mainstream just not many.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate what you do brother. I for one have enjoyed going down the rabbit holes you've pointed me to in my google searches. Keep it up!


----------



## Mike2147

So I got an order from Famous Smoke

Nothing crazy mainly just to get some sticks in the house if you will...

Isla del Sol toros fiver. These are reminders of my last deployment to AFG so call it sentimental...

Nica Rustica by DE short robusto 25 bundle.

Herrera Esteli Norteño Belicoso fino fiver.

Inferno Singe single

Bayuk broadleaf single

Also got my Undercrown shades in from @Semper Noctem thanks again brother.

More on the way this weekend but I'll put up a new one when I see them...


----------



## Semper Noctem

Mike2147 said:


> So I got an order from Famous Smoke
> 
> Nothing crazy mainly just to get some sticks in the house if you will...
> 
> Isla del Sol toros fiver. These are reminders of my last deployment to AFG so call it sentimental...
> 
> Nica Rustica by DE short robusto 25 bundle.
> 
> Herrera Esteli Norteño Belicoso fino fiver.
> 
> Inferno Singe single
> 
> Bayuk broadleaf single
> 
> Also got my Undercrown shades in from @*Semper Noctem* thanks again brother.
> 
> More on the way this weekend but I'll put up a new one when I see them...


Thanks again for taking them off my hands!


----------



## MidwestToker

Forgot to take a picture before performing delicate surgery to fit them into my tuppers, but I recently bought A LOT of Nica Libre 5ers in various sizes (CBid has been giving these away lately) a 10er of La Palina Black Label, a Four Kicks single and a La Aurora Untamed Extreme single.

The wait begins...I want to give the Nica Libres eight months.


----------



## JtAv8tor

My local got some Eye of the Shark in..even let me open the box...hard to resist not buying the whole box but I managed lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

Stopped by a B+M on the way home from work today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

15 more Padilla 1948 Robusto cigars will be heading my way as I round out this pleasant Summer smoke. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Grabbed a few for the road.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn , I see you got a Fable! Wish I would have saw this before I shipped. Love those things!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrockDB

5 packs of Eiroa The First 20 Years, COA Consigliere Associate, CLE Curaenta Robusto, CAO Columbia Tinto, La Tradicion Perdomo Cameroon Diadema, Romeo y Julieta Verona Toro and La Tradicion Perdomo Sun Grown Diadema


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Damn , I see you got a Fable! Wish I would have saw this before I shipped. Love those things!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They actually had some at the B&M I stopped at. I had to grab one after seeing how much you like them. The only thing better than one good cigar is 2 good cigars lol. I can smoke one and put the other away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Stuff from this week









Choc stout and some blending sessions. I want to see what the fuss is about.









SBC COTM










#9, foundation sampler, matilde oscuro, viaje pina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

StillPuffin said:


> Stuff from this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc stout and some blending sessions. I want to see what the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBC COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9, foundation sampler, matilde oscuro, viaje pina.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Haven't Warped lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

StillPuffin said:


> Stuff from this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc stout and some blending sessions. I want to see what the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBC COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9, foundation sampler, matilde oscuro, viaje pina.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! Your mail box was busy this week.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Part of my weeks haul...























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> Part of my weeks haul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

factory throwouts #49 and cusano M1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Haven't Warped lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's been a long day so i forgot to take pics before i put them away but grabbed a 12 each of aj Fernandez last call maduro, and illusione Rothschilds. Meant to get a box of the aj but the rothchildes were calling to me. And they were both buy 5 get one free. I really love the jr superstore, my only complaint is i have to have a budget going in or I'd be in trouble. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> It's been a long day so i forgot to take pics before i put them away but grabbed a 12 each of aj Fernandez last call maduro, and illusione Rothschilds. Meant to get a box of the aj but the rothchildes were calling to me. And they were both buy 5 get one free. I really love the jr superstore, my only complaint is i have to have a budget going in or I'd be in trouble.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Don't believe you without pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Don't believe you without pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Perhaps I'll dig them back out later... It's drink thirty .. Been a long day.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol. Perhaps I'll dig them back out later... It's drink thirty .. Been a long day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I hear yeah! My day is just winding down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

yamirstogies239 said:


> factory throwouts #49 and cusano M1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What and where did you find those throw outs? Don't recall seeing them.


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac's 
White Blinding Light Lancero


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> 15 more Padilla 1948 Robusto cigars will be heading my way as I round out this pleasant Summer smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where from? On sale? I'm down to 11 and got the itch for more.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Paul Stulac's
> 
> White Blinding Light Lancero
> 
> View attachment 136753


How do you like those? And what's their price range?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stopped by one of the local shops yesterday and they had LFD DL Chisels marked 50% off, I spent more than I intended too when I walked in! The guy that manages the shop is trying to make some room for the new releases.


----------



## TheDesire

I got this group all in their respective five packs (Opus X is a single). I hope they are all fantastic. 

I needed a few more cigars, ran out of "official" humidor space (without using Tupperware, etc) and even have a new mid-size humidor in the mail (then I need to fill that).

Fairly good week for me.


----------



## Mike2147

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stopped by one of the local shops yesterday and they had LFD DL Chisels marked 50% off, I spent more than I intended too when I walked in! The guy that manages the shop is trying to make some room for the new releases.


Did ya buy him out? I really enjoy those LFD DL chisels!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mike2147 said:


> Did ya buy him out? I really enjoy those LFD DL chisels!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Yeah, at $5 a stick tax and all I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mike2147

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, at $5 a stick tax and all I couldn't resist.


Perfect!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, at $5 a stick tax and all I couldn't resist.


Dang good price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

GOT14U said:


> How do you like those? And what's their price range?


I've never had one of these, nor been disappointed with any Stulac.
I've been on a lancero hunt recently and these flew in my radar.
$9.00 smoke. Any lancero I've had was a 2 hour tour and IMO $9 is reasonable.
I'll let you know more in a few weeks.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stogiepuffer said:


> Where from? On sale? I'm down to 11 and got the itch for more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Cigar page........ The only place I know where you can buy cigars and Beretta gear(?) for discounted prices, strange combo....although I'll be honest, I was tempted to buy a shirt.... :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stopped by one of the local shops yesterday and they had LFD DL Chisels marked 50% off, I spent more than I intended too when I walked in! The guy that manages the shop is trying to make some room for the new releases.


Oh man you lucky dog !!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, at $5 a stick tax and all I couldn't resist.


You could have taken orders and bought them all out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> You could have taken orders and bought them all out.


They had Davidoffs @30% off


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> You could have taken orders and bought them all out.


Are davidoff's good? I've had a few and given them away. I've got another to try at home but I just don't know about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Are davidoff's good? I've had a few and given them away. I've got another to try at home but I just don't know about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the Millenium and the Puro d'oro, was not overly impressed with the Nicaraguan. I haven't tried one yet but I've heard good things about the Yamasa


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> I liked the Millenium and the Puro d'oro, was not overly impressed with the Nicaraguan. I haven't tried one yet but I've heard good things about the Yamasa


I just always see them and they seem so high priced. I can't help but think of cologne when I see a davidoff. I will smoke the one I have and report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> I just always see them and they seem so high priced. I can't help but think of cologne when I see a davidoff. I will smoke the one I have and report back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that they are a bit overpriced but the construction and burn is about as perfect as you can get.


----------



## Mike2147

SBC and Rondo buy.























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, at $5 a stick tax and all I couldn't resist.


who could !?!?!?!


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Are davidoff's good? I've had a few and given them away. I've got another to try at home but I just don't know about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a couple..my opinion is the really expensive are eh..the really really expensive are pretty good.

But that was a long time ago.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Mike2147 said:


> SBC and Rondo buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

First Ezra Zion purchase. I'm a sucker for chocolate, stouts, and chocolate stouts, so this seemed like a safe bet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just grabbed another box of RC Intemperance Charity from SBC. 

I just don't get Davidoff. Sure they are smooth and have great construction, but the price of admission is ridiculous in a world where there are so many great cigars that don't cost $15+ per stick. 

To me Davidoff are riding the name and history of the marque. 

I wanted some Year of the Monkey but they were close to $40 or more per stick wherever I found them. Thanks but no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

May have gone a bit overboard. Got a lot of sticks flying my way presently. Some are from a subscription, 20 of them are from a sampler pack. This is the result of my 1) trying to cast a wide brand net, and 2) trying out different online distributors, so I can hone in on favourite(s) for the future.

Alec Bradley Tempus Magnus Maduro
Arturo Fuente Curly Head Deluxe Natural x 3
CAO Gold Corona x 5
CAO Mx2 Robusto
Cain 654T Maduro
Camacho Corojo Natural Churchill
Cubao Atlantic Exclusive Robusto
Devil's Weed Churchill
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro P. Corona
Exodus 1959 50 Years Robusto
Gurkha Ghost Exorcist Gordo Maduro
H. Upmann Legacy Toro
J. Fuego 777 Corojo Robusto Corojo
La Jugada Claro Connecticut No. 1
La Tribu Gran Toro
Macanudo Cafe Baron De Rothchilds
Murcielago Cigars Nocturne
Oliva Serie G Cameroon Toro
PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Habana Robusto
Panama Jack Classic Robusto
Punch Rothschild Natural
Puros Indios Viejo Double Toro
Rocky Patel Super Ligero Toro
Spanish Galleon Corojo Toro
Tabacalera Santiago Churchill Habano
Toraño Exodus 1959 Gold 20th Anniversary Torpedo
Vallejuelo Cigars Gran Toro

Now I just have to give my credit card time to heal, lol.


----------



## bripper

Boxes & bundles from Cigar Auctioneer:
Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero toros with a double binder of Brazil and Mexico tobaccos.Terrific finish on these spicy smokes.
Intemperance BA XXI Ambition belicosos. They have become one of my regular cigars. Delicious Brazil Aripiraca wrapper.
Famous Nicaragua Selection 600 toros. Ecuador Habano wrapper. Among the best value smokes -- $2 a cigar. Good for chores and handouts.


----------



## Alrightdriver

dortold said:


> May have gone a bit overboard. Got a lot of sticks flying my way presently. Some are from a subscription, 20 of them are from a sampler pack. This is the result of my 1) trying to cast a wide brand net, and 2) trying out different online distributors, so I can hone in on favourite(s) for the future.
> 
> Alec Bradley Tempus Magnus Maduro
> Arturo Fuente Curly Head Deluxe Natural x 3
> CAO Gold Corona x 5
> CAO Mx2 Robusto
> Cain 654T Maduro
> Camacho Corojo Natural Churchill
> Cubao Atlantic Exclusive Robusto
> Devil's Weed Churchill
> Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro P. Corona
> Exodus 1959 50 Years Robusto
> Gurkha Ghost Exorcist Gordo Maduro
> H. Upmann Legacy Toro
> J. Fuego 777 Corojo Robusto Corojo
> La Jugada Claro Connecticut No. 1
> La Tribu Gran Toro
> Macanudo Cafe Baron De Rothchilds
> Murcielago Cigars Nocturne
> Oliva Serie G Cameroon Toro
> PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Habana Robusto
> Panama Jack Classic Robusto
> Punch Rothschild Natural
> Puros Indios Viejo Double Toro
> Rocky Patel Super Ligero Toro
> Spanish Galleon Corojo Toro
> Tabacalera Santiago Churchill Habano
> Toraño Exodus 1959 Gold 20th Anniversary Torpedo
> Vallejuelo Cigars Gran Toro
> 
> Now I just have to give my credit card time to heal, lol.


A bit overboard? I'm sorry about your wallet man. But you got some nice selections there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

I just picked up some sticks from Ezra Zion and also just placed my first order from Cbid, got 10 of the CAO America Potomac, Excited to try the EZ lines and have always had a fond place in my heart for the CAO America. My father gave me one he had been aging for quite some time in his humidor for my 21st birthday, then I saved it for another couple years before smoking. It was quite a good cigar, might have been the age, or the whiskey, or the company I was with but I am excited to have some back in my humidor. That was the first and last one I have smoked since that day, and that was several years ago.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Not sure exactly what I was thinking but I'm still excited. I'm trying to go after the whole sweet/spicy/bbq/hickory thing.....


----------



## mpomario

bripper said:


> A box of Intemperance BA XX! Ambitions. Champagneinhand turned me on to these wonderful cigars. Have been devouring them. Plus a 10-pack of CAO Brazilia GO!.
> 
> All from Cigar Auctioneer. All with Brazilian Arapiraca wrappers.
> 
> Looking for a deal on CAO Fuma Em Corda -- the new sibling of the Brazilia.


I love the Brazilian wrappers as well. Arapiraca is my jam.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996

Purchased these today, never had an Opus X before...scored a couple of them


----------



## GOT14U

dozer996 said:


> Purchased these today, never had an Opus X before...scored a couple of them


Those are all good sticks. But I've never had a Opus either but the others I have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Those are all good sticks. But I've never had a Opus either but the others I have!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those will be really good with a couple years on em..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

UBC03 said:


> those will be really good with a couple years on em..


You really know how to break a man's heart, lol

My first cigars of the month club came in!










Had to adjust my separators to get the Churchill in.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

10 each of El Primer Mundo Mundo La Hemandad toros in regular & Extra Fuerte. Plus a free bonus Perdomo Champagne.

I smoked one of the La Hermandad regulars w/ no rest last night. Burn, construction and draw are all great, Mocha flavor that picks up a little black pepper as it progresses, if the run that special again I am all over it. These were only about $1.75. a stick but tastes and smokes like something 5 times that.


----------



## Rafiki76

A couple days ago I bought a BOGO Avo 4 pack of hard-to-find cigars. It came out to 8 cigars for $35 so I was happy. I love Cigars International.


----------



## dortold

Alpedhuez55 said:


> 10 each of El Primer Mundo Mundo La Hemandad toros in regular & Extra Fuerte. Plus a free bonus Perdomo Champagne.
> 
> I smoked one of the La Hermandad regulars w/ no rest last night. Burn, construction and draw are all great, Mocha flavor that picks up a little black pepper as it progresses, if the run that special again I am all over it. These were only about $1.75. a stick but tastes and smokes like something 5 times that.


Beautiful, and what an incredible deal! I'm kicking myself for ordering so many singles, since I can't "test smoke" any of them before they've rested.

Now that my first US order has come in, I think I'll be paying closer attention to these deals you guys are posting.


----------



## Fusion

Ill post up my "cheapies" that came today 

Quesada Tributo
Tatuaje serei P
Padilla batch No.7


----------



## Champagne InHand

Quesada makes a very good cigar at very inexpensive prices. Padilla does as well. They may not have the catchy names, but I've been happy to smoke them when they have a touch of age on them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> Quesada makes a very good cigar at very inexpensive prices. Padilla does as well. They may not have the catchy names, but I've been happy to smoke them when they have a touch of age on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, iv had those quesadas before, not good ROTT but just 3 months makes them a good smoke.
I like padillas but have never tried this batch 7 before, they are all serial numbered, 6,000 only to be made in this first batch.
The Tat, well ill give them a try for the price, we will see what a <$3 Tat is like after a few months.


----------



## Thig

Bought some while in St Augustine for the week. JC The Cuban Roller, long corona.


----------



## Mike2147

Caldwell Blindman's Bluff magnum
My Father La Antiguedad Toro
Asylum Insidious Maduro Toro
Asylum Straight Jacket Gordo
Flor de las Antillas Maduro Gordo

all fivers...


----------



## dortold

Mike2147 said:


> Caldwell Blindman's Bluff magnum
> My Father La Antiguedad Toro
> Asylum Insidious Maduro Toro
> Asylum Straight Jacket Gordo
> Flor de las Antillas Maduro Gordo


Nice...



Mike2147 said:


> all fivers...


Nice!!

Pictures, or are they still in the air?


----------



## Mike2147

dortold said:


> Nice...
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> Pictures, or are they still in the air?


Nah they are here... already put them up. Forgot the pics.


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Nah they are here... already put them up. Forgot the pics.


Didn't happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Some packages rolled up in the mail box today and I also stopped by the B&M.
Lucked out and was able to grabb my cigar of the month pack. Not a bad selection this month. (It's the four together with the T52) also grabbed a couple small sticks to try.

Then my new lighter and Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf 10 pack showed up. Not a bad way to finish a crappy week at work! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Some packages rolled up in the mail box today and I also stopped by the B&M.
> Lucked out and was able to grabb my cigar of the month pack. Not a bad selection this month. (It's the four together with the T52) also grabbed a couple small sticks to try.
> 
> Then my new lighter and Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf 10 pack showed up. Not a bad way to finish a crappy week at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that's a heck of a mailday. My wife informed me that my Ezra Zion stuff showed up today. That warped corto is a great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Some packages rolled up in the mail box today and I also stopped by the B&M.
> Lucked out and was able to grabb my cigar of the month pack. Not a bad selection this month. (It's the four together with the T52) also grabbed a couple small sticks to try.
> 
> Then my new lighter and Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf 10 pack showed up. Not a bad way to finish a crappy week at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that little teaser you snuck into the background to get my attention..you sly dog

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Man that's a heck of a mailday. My wife informed me that my Ezra Zion stuff showed up today. That warped corto is a great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think today was a good day if I may quote Ice Cube!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I saw that little teaser you snuck into the background to get my attention..you sly dog
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lmao.....I actually got a text a shipment showed up. I thought it was my box order not these little boogers. But I'll take them to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at all the little piggies. One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Those darks are good smoke.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Nice. Those darks are good smoke.


Yes indeed brother cigar king has a special on all Liga lines 10fer 130 plus 6 free a day free shipping I ordered these Thursday night they arrived today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A six pack from a B&M just over an hour from me. It's been almost a year since I had the Sumatra's from this place so giving the others a go too.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Came in last night....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

MrCrowley39 said:


> A six pack from a B&M just over an hour from me. It's been almost a year since I had the Sumatra's from this place so giving the others a go too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Those look good!


----------



## Randy956

Mike2147 said:


> Came in last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Not a bad one in the bunch!


----------



## MidwestToker

CP 5er deals.

Ive had the Acme Ecuador Habano at a B&M and it's a tasty little guy. Hoping these San Andreas wrapped ones are, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

A box of Kristoff Maduro robustos and a freebie mesh cap and free shipping for $79.95 from Holt's.
I like the original maduro better than the ligero maduro -- a sweet Brazilian wrapper. Is more complex than the ligero maduro with a swirling finish.


----------



## Mike2147

Local B&M stop today....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Local B&M stop today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Those look stellar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Those look stellar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! I'm really looking forward to the Liga stalk cut Toris military town so I figured hey why not?


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Those look stellar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww man I'm jealous right now

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> Awww man I'm jealous right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What ya need? I can go back....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Mike2147 said:


> Local B&M stop today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Would love to have a decent B&M near me.


----------



## mrolland5500

Mike2147 said:


> What ya need? I can go back....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I tell you this much you guys rock thanks for the offer bro I have more than enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Box split with @StillPuffin. These look and smell amazing. I'll probably burn one after a week's acclimation!


----------



## dortold

Beautiful. Wrappers/caps look a little bit rough, though maybe that's just a Maduro thing? Also, why do the boxes/bands differ in date?

Too bad you didn't get them yesterday for the weekly Tatuaje thread.


----------



## bripper

Mpomario navigated me through the shoals of Thompson's auction site.
Nabbed a box of CAO Amazon Basin Fuma Em Corda toros made from the coiled ropes of Brazilian Aripiraca tobacco.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Box split with @StillPuffin. These look and smell amazing. I'll probably burn one after a week's acclimation!


Ha, i was so jealous when you guys agreed to a split on those... they look amazing nice pickup fellas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

dortold said:


> Beautiful. Wrappers/caps look a little bit rough, though maybe that's just a Maduro thing? Also, why do the boxes/bands differ in date?
> 
> Too bad you didn't get them yesterday for the weekly Tatuaje thread.


http://halfwheel.com/tatuaje-taa-2014-returns-2017-release


----------



## dortold

Ah, I see. That makes sense.

And surprise from my end, latest sampler arrived much earlier than expected (saw package get stuck at Canada customs and just wrote them off for another week). Pardon potato quality of my smartphone camera (it is very old).










Think I'm done with samplers for now. After some rest I'm going to sample these and start looking for box deals on my favourites.

bonus dog interaction


----------



## mpomario

bripper said:


> Mpomario navigated me through the shoals of Thompson's auction site.
> 
> Nabbed a box of CAO Amazon Basin Fuma Em Corda toros made from the coiled ropes of Brazilian Aripiraca tobacco.


Enjoy brother. Can't wait for the Anaconda.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally able to restock one of my favorites after it being on backorder for months










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Plus a little swag from Dapper Cigar Co.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> Finally able to restock one of my favorites after it being on backorder for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These are amazing sticks when adequately rested. Give them some patience and your reward will be amazing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> These are amazing sticks when adequately rested. Give them some patience and your reward will be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed been stocking these for a few years right now smoking a box from three years ago..rotating stock you know lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> These are amazing sticks when adequately rested. Give them some patience and your reward will be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Also at 150 a box from my local 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Box split with @StillPuffin. These look and smell amazing. I'll probably burn one after a week's acclimation!


Damn 2014......I just asked on another forum where the hell they get these things then you get a box of them! I'd smoke one tonight dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

After breaking some headphones, spilling an entire tea in my lap and having a ketchup mishap.. I won a 5er of la palina red on beat the dealer and still have some chips left. Guess the world decided i could use a touch of luck. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Plus a little swag from Dapper Cigar Co.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that bundle?


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Ha, i was so jealous when you guys agreed to a split on those... they look amazing nice pickup fellas!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grabbed a box myself. Have to remember to keep them separate from the original 2014's &#128512;


----------



## mrolland5500

Noel Rojas UN PESO EXCELLENT STICKS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Found these at my local B&M and didn't hesitate. Was looking for a box earlier this week and couldn't find one. I'm gonna leave this one sealed for a bit I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

CI haul.

RB The Project Torpedo, 5 Vegas AAA and A, both box-pressed gordos, HC Habano2, Man O War Side Project 52-C, UC toro, CAO Pilon and Don Pepin Cuban Classic.


----------



## Fusion

The Perdomo was a freebee


----------



## mpomario

Got this today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Been buying a lot of NCs lately so I don't get tempted when the CCs come in.


----------



## blackrabbit

Got these today as well. JR has some fast shipping for sure. Great presentation on these. Going to fire one up ROTT.


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Got these today as well. JR has some fast shipping for sure. Great presentation on these. Going to fire one up ROTT.


Very nice looking box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

blackrabbit said:


> Got these today as well. JR has some fast shipping for sure. Great presentation on these. Going to fire one up ROTT.


Love those!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I wandered into my local B&M while waiting for my VVQ to be prepared. They are so overpriced but I walked out with cigar juice from Xikar and a Warped Mercado and a LFD Chisel Maduro. $38. Taxation and local robbery. Of course I paid for them but probably won't be returning. I did tell a guy in there about some websites as he complained about prices and has wonders about how much you can really save online. I kind of chuckled to myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta9t

Just today I received a box of Alec Bradley Nica Puro Rosados as well as a box of Room 101 Uncle Lees.


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> I wandered into my local B&M while waiting for my VVQ to be prepared. They are so overpriced but I walked out with cigar juice from Xikar and a Warped Mercado and a LFD Chisel Maduro. $38. Taxation and local robbery. Of course I paid for them but probably won't be returning. I did tell a guy in there about some websites as he complained about prices and has wonders about how much you can really save online. I kind of chuckled to myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found mine is over priced until you buy boxes! That's why I got so many damn boxes I guess...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

10 pack Excaliburs from CP and I also went in on the room 101 conjuras......


----------



## csk415

blackrabbit said:


> Got these today as well. JR has some fast shipping for sure. Great presentation on these. Going to fire one up ROTT.


Wish I had seen this sale. $20 is a hell of a deal for that box.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I think I'm passing off the mailman... need to spread without more.


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I'm passing off the mailman... need to spread without more.


I see someone has a Ezra Zion problem just sayin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I'm passing off the mailman... need to spread without more.


Nice pick up. Those ave maria reconquista are damn good smokes. Ave maria have some of the best band and box art work for their sticks.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> I see someone has a Ezra Zion problem just sayin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guilty as charged...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> Nice pick up. Those ave maria reconquista are damn good smokes. Ave maria have some of the best band and box art work for their sticks.


Still one of my favorite smokes, but not at msrp.


----------



## oldmantex

Picked up some Olivia Connecticut reserve and a Camacho sampler. Been curious about Camacho for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

csk415 said:


> What and where did you find those throw outs? Don't recall seeing them.


they sell them at my local cigar shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

yamirstogies239 said:


> they sell them at my local cigar shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they also sell them at famous-smoke.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A couple boxes finally arrived from a order awhile ago. $hits about to get real! And some decent body guards! ER17 and some Mules!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

These were such a good deal I could not resist picking up a ten pack.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

blackrabbit said:


> These were such a good deal I could not resist picking up a ten pack.


Have you smoked one yet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Look what the UPSman left me!!!! 
Saint Luis Rey Belicoso Box of 15
Swag S Maduro Carter Box of 20
Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz 5 Pk
Swag Puro Dominicano Ego 5 Pk










I smoked a Swag S Maduro Carter last night. Nice sweet spicy smoke that start mild and ends full. These were like a Gurkha deal, box that retails for $224 for $41. I am tempted to get a another box, but I rarely smoke things this big,,,7 7/8 x 63. Big nic hit near the end too. I am happy with the purchase! The total 45 cigar shipment was less than 90.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Latest CP order.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

New cigar enthusiast here. Bought some more medium cigars to try. One for myself and another for a friend who I smoke with (I'm a nice friend). Though sometimes I smoke his too. The Romeo 1875 cigarillo is a favorite this far, so I bought more of those. Except this time, the larger Cedros. The rest I have not yet had before.


----------



## GOT14U

Gixene said:


> New cigar enthusiast here. Bought some more medium cigars to try. One for myself and another for a friend who I smoke with (I'm a nice friend). Though sometimes I smoke his too. The Romeo 1875 cigarillo is a favorite this far, so I bought more of those. Except this time, the larger Cedros. The rest I have not yet had before.


Such a nice friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choquehunt

LFD La Nox.. Interesting box design to go with some great sticks.


----------



## blackrabbit

Stogiepuffer said:


> Have you smoked one yet?


Yes I made a post about it in the "what did you smoke today" thread.
I thought it was really good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 141601
> 
> 
> View attachment 141609


When did they come out with these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

HUHC and Mag 46 inbound.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> HUHC and Mag 46 inbound.


Check thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

GOT14U said:


> When did they come out with these?


April 2016
Only 105 5ers produced.


----------



## msmith1986

I found a fresh box ROTT of HU AJ Churchill at the B&M earlier. I haven't tried them yet, so I grabbed 2 of them to try for $6/stick. Anybody have an opinion on them?









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I found a fresh box ROTT of HU AJ Churchill at the B&M earlier. I haven't tried them yet, so I grabbed 2 of them to try for $6/stick. Anybody have an opinion on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They won't blow your mind, but they are a solid stick. But I'm also an aj fan. But good flavor imho

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The SBC run. A Box of RC Intemperance BA XXI Intrique box of 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig




----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> They won't blow your mind, but they are a solid stick. But I'm also an aj fan. But good flavor imho
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I should've grabbed 5 so I could let 4 rest a while. It's a new offering yet, so I think time will tell.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


>


Got one of those waiting for my drive home this evening. Good smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Alrightdriver said:


> Got one of those waiting for my drive home this evening. Good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


These just arrived so I plan to give them a few days in the tupp.


----------



## mrolland5500

These finally arrived I'm stoked isn't that a purty sight












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> These finally arrived I'm stoked isn't that a purty sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are beauties Mario
I don't know where you get room for all your stuff
You're going to need your own walk in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Those are beauties Mario
> I don't know where you get room for all your stuff
> You're going to need your own walk in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a tower humidor also mainly for resting bud

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

They do look pretty Mario :thumb:


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I found a fresh box ROTT of HU AJ Churchill at the B&M earlier. I haven't tried them yet, so I grabbed 2 of them to try for $6/stick. Anybody have an opinion on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not exceptional but, a solid cigar one dimensional. Overall a nice grab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Boxes of CAO Flathead Camshaft V554 and La Vieja Habana Maduro Bombero.
I know I know -- the Drew Estate cigars are short filler. But after a few weeks rest, they are a fine smoke. And price was right -- $45 a box.


----------



## BeautifulBeau

Greetings everyone!

Latest pick up was a few cherries to try and a couple of go-to morning/sharing sticks...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

And a stop by the local today for lunch and of course a few smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

So my DPG'S and my VIAJE Black 10th anniversary and very nice ashtray all arrived today awesome





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> They do look pretty Mario :thumb:


In trying to hold out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> So my DPG'S and my VIAJE Black 10th anniversary and very nice ashtray all arrived today awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul there!! That ashtray is super cool looking.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> So my DPG'S and my VIAJE Black 10th anniversary and very nice ashtray all arrived today awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did the ashtray come from?


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> They won't blow your mind, but they are a solid stick. But I'm also an aj fan. But good flavor imho
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed...100%

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> These finally arrived I'm stoked isn't that a purty sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow....puuurrrdy!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Nothing amazing... but they were a good deal if even so-so. 

Punch Bareknuckle.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Where did the ashtray come from?


It was a gift from underground it's pretty cool huh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> It was a gift from underground it's pretty cool huh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that ashtray is sick!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

I stopped in the B&M closest to me (45 min) tonight. I try and get over there every other month or so and support the cause.

Tonight I obviously decided they had too many Tatuajes on the shelves and I did not have enough so....this happened. The one on the far right is a Pappy Van Winkle that he threw in the bag for me to try.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WNYTony said:


> I stopped in the B&M closest to me (45 min) tonight. I try and get over there every other month or so and support the cause.
> 
> Tonight I obviously decided they had too many Tatuajes on the shelves and I did not have enough so....this happened. The one on the far right is a Pappy Van Winkle that he threw in the bag for me to try.


Nice Haul!


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> It was a gift from underground it's pretty cool huh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is sweet. Second time seeing one. Who makes it?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> That thing is sweet. Second time seeing one. Who makes it?


Tatuaje

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I stopped in the B&M closest to me (45 min) tonight. I try and get over there every other month or so and support the cause.
> 
> Tonight I obviously decided they had too many Tatuajes on the shelves and I did not have enough so....this happened. The one on the far right is a Pappy Van Winkle that he threw in the bag for me to try.


Curious what you think about the winkle once you smoke it. I saw them last night for the first time. The name is catchy to me for some reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Curious what you think about the winkle once you smoke it. I saw them last night for the first time. The name is catchy to me for some reason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got 4 toros left from the January 2017 release. I really like them, but I don't think the are worth $15 a pop... and that's saying something because pappy 23 is my favorite whisky of all time.


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> I've got 4 toros left from the January 2017 release. I really like them, but I don't think the are worth $15 a pop... and that's saying something because pappy 23 is my favorite whisky of all time.


Some of these prices seem to be wishful thinking by the company. Seems they want their stick to be worth that much, and just hope it is the next "gotta have" smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roseman128

Just won these from cbid for a decent price. Seems as if I am a Nicaraguan fan so why not. Can't wait to rest and try a few!


----------



## csk415

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight/

Pretty damn good deal on these.


----------



## dortold

I won't try and compete with these impressive acquisitions, but I have been upping my game a little bit...










Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro Selectos x 5
Punch London Club Natural x 5
Pigtail Factory Leftovers Gordo x 5 

I think my days of buying singles are all but behind me - you really can't pass final judgement on any stick after just one smoke.

Bonus blurry cat pic


----------



## dortold

O bright, happy day! Two cigar deliveries in one day! :woohoo:









Gurkha Assassin Torpedo
El Galan Campechano Maduro Churchill
Camacho Ecuador Robusto
La Gloria Cubana Serie N Generoso
Padilla 1948 Robusto

Completely unrelated to cigars: Maisy & Gertie (cat & dog) sleeping on couch together.


----------



## Rondo

First glance, I thought that LGC was a Cornhusker LE.


----------



## bobbya08

Nice little jar of tats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Nice little jar of tats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty cool. Would make a nice desktop container after you smoke em all

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> That is pretty cool. Would make a nice desktop container after you smoke em all
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If I ever smoke them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> If I ever smoke them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slacker. You can do it!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Slacker. You can do it!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I know I could do it but id feel bad about it probably. They're from 2013 and they were a limited release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I know I could do it but id feel bad about it probably. They're from 2013 and they were a limited release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there is that.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Stopped in to Smoker Friendly and found these little jewels in the bargain bin for $7.50 each!!!! Score! especially in Colorado with our crazy taxes.


----------



## Alrightdriver

jc389 said:


> Stopped in to Smoker Friendly and found these little jewels in the bargain bin for $7.50 each!!!! Score! especially in Colorado with our crazy taxes.


In the bargain bin!!! That is a great score.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I know I could do it but id feel bad about it probably. They're from 2013 and they were a limited release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just start smoking them and enjoying them, hell only reason I have old cigars is because I can't smoke them fast enough to keep up with my purchases.


----------



## jc389

Alrightdriver said:


> In the bargain bin!!! That is a great score.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I thought it was a mistake until I found the other three! I even asked the clerk if they were really supposed to be in the bargain bin. She agreed that it was crazy no one else had grabbed them yet. I will definitely be going back to this shop! Its in Boulder so most of the smelly hippies in that area where the store is only smoke weed. The humidor was clean, cool, and felt well humidified so this place could be a gold mine!


----------



## Alrightdriver

jc389 said:


> Yeah I thought it was a mistake until I found the other three! I even asked the clerk if they were really supposed to be in the bargain bin. She agreed that it was crazy no one else had grabbed them yet. I will definitely be going back to this shop! Its in Boulder so most of the smelly hippies in that area where the store is only smoke weed. The humidor was clean, cool, and felt well humidified so this place could be a gold mine!


Certainly sounds like you found a hidden gem there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

casa de garcia bundle cigars


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Roma Craft BA XXI Intrique box arrived. Bóveda on the inside and SBC wrapped another one in kitchen wrap. They do such a good job. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> The Roma Craft BA XXI Intrique box arrived. Bóveda on the inside and SBC wrapped another one in kitchen wrap. They do such a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're the one who keeps getting the good smokes when they are on sale. For the last 5 sales of romas, buy the time I get the email they only have connies in stock.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> So you're the one who keeps getting the good smokes when they are on sale. For the last 5 sales of romas, buy the time I get the email they only have connies in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Don't feel bad. I always get the messages for a sale on something i really want right after i just spent my cigar budget.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> So you're the one who keeps getting the good smokes when they are on sale. For the last 5 sales of romas, buy the time I get the email they only have connies in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I usually buy the charity connies. This is my first box of the intriques, but I have a box of the whiskey rebellion exclusive to Famous that are pretty decent now that they have had a good rest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I'm passing off the mailman... need to spread without more.


I love the reconquista. Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

My Vegas haul.








And some Iron Maiden socks from the hotel shops.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roseman128

Another small haul from cbid. Got everything for a great price. 

Becoming obsessed with the Oliva Serie V's

I was curious about the herf-a-dor so I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I usually buy the charity connies. This is my first box of the intriques, but I have a box of the whiskey rebellion exclusive to Famous that are pretty decent now that they have had a good rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had those WR in my cart the other day and removed them at the last minute.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Roseman128 said:


> Another small haul from cbid. Got everything for a great price.
> 
> Becoming obsessed with the Oliva Serie V's
> 
> I was curious about the herf-a-dor so I figured I would give it a try.


I enjoy the serie v Melanio as well but for the price, you can do better.


----------



## Mike2147

Just placed my order for a box of the Hit & Run Perfecto - Box of 10. Should be here by the weeks end.


----------



## mpomario

Roseman128 said:


> Another small haul from cbid. Got everything for a great price.
> 
> Becoming obsessed with the Oliva Serie V's
> 
> I was curious about the herf-a-dor so I figured I would give it a try.


Check the seal on that herf a dor. I had one that leaked, sent it back and the other one leaked too. Just put some aquarium sealant under in the seal channel, reinstalled the seal and it was fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeautifulBeau

Picked up a box of Jucy Lucy's, which are my go-to quick sticks. Also, got a few cherries to try and re-uped on some Nat Sherman Hosts from CB (which I won like a month ago )









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

*Arturo fuente reserva añejo #77 shark*

ARTURO FUENTE RESERVA AÑEJO #77 SHARK


----------



## StillPuffin

Archun said:


> ARTURO FUENTE RESERVA AÑEJO #77 SHARK


Very nice pickup. The anejo cigars are just about the only AF cigars are really enjoy enough buy. Great smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Set until Labor Day! Took full advantage of the clearance aisle....now onto scotch shopping....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

StillPuffin said:


> Very nice pickup. The anejo cigars are just about the only AF cigars are really enjoy enough buy. Great smokes!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!:cb


----------



## StillPuffin

Quick auction pickup after I realized I smoked my last whiskey rebellion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

StillPuffin said:


> Quick auction pickup after I realized I smoked my last whiskey rebellion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score right there brother!


----------



## Roseman128

Navistar said:


> I enjoy the serie v Melanio as well but for the price, you can do better.


Please Do EXPLAIN!!! haha. Send me a PM with some suggestions!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Archun said:


> ARTURO FUENTE RESERVA AÑEJO #77 SHARK





StillPuffin said:


> Very nice pickup. The anejo cigars are just about the only AF cigars are really enjoy enough buy. Great smokes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one I've never tried, but I'm going to try to hunt some down at Casa Fuentes in Vegas next week.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

StillPuffin said:


> Quick auction pickup after I realized I smoked my last whiskey rebellion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score - Whiskey Rebellion is my favorite of the Intemperance line that I've tried. (And easiest name to remember).


----------



## WinningQuest

Currently waiting on

Drew estate undercrown
Sobremesa short torpedo
La palina black label
Romeo y juliet 1875 variety pack

I have not tried any of these


----------



## Archun

SoCal Gunner said:


> That is one I've never tried, but I'm going to try to hunt some down at Casa Fuentes in Vegas next week.


Get ready to have your ass Kicked there, but enjoy!!:vs_cool:


----------



## StillPuffin

SoCal Gunner said:


> Nice score - Whiskey Rebellion is my favorite of the Intemperance line that I've tried. (And easiest name to remember).


I know! EC, BA, Roman Numerals,... Great smokes but it'd be nice to have names a bit easier to remember. Became easier when I realized (duh!) that the EC/BA where just shorthand for the wrapper. Somethings take longer to get then they should :vs_laugh:


----------



## jc389

Found a couple more from the bargain bin. Never had either one so I figured what the heck. The guy at the shop said the Ortega was good.. I almost past it up because I didn't know anything about it. Seems to have some decent reviews so hopefully not a rocket.
The Alec Bradley was another gamble. I haven't been as impressed as other with his stuff (blackmarket) but will keep exploring.
Also had a CAO Pilon but it didn't survive the fire. 
And finally had a CAO Moontrance (again no pic) that I bought for a buddy of mine so he would stop smoking swisher sweet strawberry or whatever the hell crap he was smoking. He LOVED it. In fact it smelled fantastic... so much so that I am seriously considering trying one but may wait and smoke it in a pipe.


----------



## MidwestToker

Traded for/bought these from @Ams417 - couldn't pass up perfectly rested Padron 2000s and RB Genesis Maduros. Hooray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MidwestToker said:


> Traded for/bought these from @Ams417 - couldn't pass up perfectly rested Padron 2000s and RB Genesis Maduros. Hooray!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice grab there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont think pic went through

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a serious load of nice gars . Congrats bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> Traded for/bought these from @Ams417 - couldn't pass up perfectly rested Padron 2000s and RB Genesis Maduros. Hooray!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice freaking pick-up!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winner winner chicken dinner!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One Hell of a win there!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a hell of a win bro...DAMN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn.. Nice win

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A small B day pickup. The LFD Cabinet Oscuro is one of my all time favorites but, I've never had the L250 size. The Julius Caesar and, AF Queen B will be firsts for me.









Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

poppajon75 said:


> A small B day pickup. The LFD Cabinet Oscuro is one of my all time favorites but, I've never had the L250 size. The Julius Caesar and, AF Queen B will be firsts for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy Birthday..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhumac

mpomario said:


> Not a purchase but won these in a contest online. All are ones that I'd never buy for myself now I get to try them. Expensive sticks. The Davidoff is a $100 stick.


That is one crazy good score ... I'm not sure if I could afford any of those even though trying them would be lovely ... well I might convince the wife that I need the Padron ... but to win them - outstanding!


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 AF rosado gran reserva sungrown
3 AF flor fina 8-5-8
2 ashton connecticut


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged some new ones to try today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged some new ones to try today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Those look good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one didn't make it home and was awesome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> This one didn't make it home and was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah Mario gave me one of those it was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Penny sticks today! Apparently reps give B&Ms sample sticks. You can't give away alcohol or tobacco in PA, so I paid a total of $0.06 for these. I need these kind of finds more often!

Norteño
FSG
La Palina oscuro
JM corona maduro
2- JM corona criollo









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

msmith1986 said:


> Penny sticks today! Apparently reps give B&Ms sample sticks. You can't give away alcohol or tobacco in PA, so I paid a total of $0.06 for these. I need these kind of finds more often!
> 
> Norteño
> FSG
> La Palina oscuro
> JM corona maduro
> 2- JM corona criollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang man why can't I get a deal like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> Dang man why can't I get a deal like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually get pretty good deals, but this takes the cake.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Penny sticks today! Apparently reps give B&Ms sample sticks. You can't give away alcohol or tobacco in PA, so I paid a total of $0.06 for these. I need these kind of finds more often!
> 
> Norteño
> FSG
> La Palina oscuro
> JM corona maduro
> 2- JM corona criollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice grab!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Penny sticks today! Apparently reps give B&Ms sample sticks. You can't give away alcohol or tobacco in PA, so I paid a total of $0.06 for these. I need these kind of finds more often!
> 
> Norteño
> FSG
> La Palina oscuro
> JM corona maduro
> 2- JM corona criollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'd buy that for a dollar.......... :vs_whistle:


----------



## Gixene

From top left to right: Drew Estate Smoking Monk American IPA, La Perla Habana Morado Toro, Sancho Panza Glorioso, Nirvana Cameroon Toro and Hoyo Excalibur No. 2.

From bottom left to right: Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Corona Gorda, 5 Vegas Double Corona, Nica Libra Toro, Gurkha Hudson Bay Torpedo and Padilla Cazadores Toro.


----------



## Mike2147

Mail drop....










Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> Mail drop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Perfecto!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Mail drop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Got me a box of those I'm waiting to pick once my box of Dunbartons come in. Great sticks after they age a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother! You are gonna need to smoke a lot of cigars in the future! Just sayin......


----------



## Kidvegas

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro! Boy or Girl those Ligas or the Tatuaje would be my choices. Huge occasion definitely means time for a great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.. those are all great choices!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Kidvegas said:


> Congrats bro! Boy or Girl those Ligas or the Tatuaje would be my choices. Huge occasion definitely means time for a great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be honest, I've been wanting to try a Liga and a Tatuaje for awhile, so that was a huge influence in my choice.


----------



## dhumac

'Tis hard to take a picture of that piano black box - but I do like these quite a bit - delivered while I was at work.

Have yet to try the Nicaraguan Barrel-Aged ones - but if they are similar ... and then cigars aged with Flor de Caña - come on ... it can't be anything but good!


----------



## StillPuffin

dhumac said:


> 'Tis hard to take a picture of that piano black box - but I do like these quite a bit - delivered while I was at work.
> 
> Have yet to try the Nicaraguan Barrel-Aged ones - but if they are similar ... and then cigars aged with Flor de Caña - come on ... it can't be anything but good!


Those are great smokes. Had a box of those last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. I like her thinking. I think you may need to try a few more different ones to really get a good idea of what you want to hand out. Right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Whoops...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MidwestToker said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## Alrightdriver

MidwestToker said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous. That cab of rothchildes makes me drool.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

My latest pickup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man those Rothchildes though!!! I've got to get some of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> My latest pickup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know those bankers and blind mans are good sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

mrolland5500 said:


> Man those Rothchildes though!!! I've got to get some of those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're the truth. I got them for super cheap at GreatCigarPrices. They're already backordered, but 1-2 weeks isn't too bad.

https://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/illusione-cigars/illusione-r-rothchildes-220426/

That was my first time ordering from that website. It took a little longer to ship, but everything came very well-packaged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Man those Rothchildes though!!! I've got to get some of those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are fantastic smokes and easy to squeeze in a busy schedule.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> They are fantastic smokes and easy to squeeze in a busy schedule.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They truly are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> They're the truth. I got them for super cheap at GreatCigarPrices. They're already backordered, but 1-2 weeks isn't too bad.
> 
> https://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/illusione-cigars/illusione-r-rothchildes-220426/
> 
> That was my first time ordering from that website. It took a little longer to ship, but everything came very well-packaged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Darn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's because they have the best price on the rothchildes I've seen. 175 for 50 i think if my memory serves.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> It's because they have the best price on the rothchildes I've seen. 175 for 50 i think if my memory serves.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh yes that's a Awesome price 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> They're the truth. I got them for super cheap at GreatCigarPrices. They're already backordered, but 1-2 weeks isn't too bad.
> 
> https://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/illusione-cigars/illusione-r-rothchildes-220426/
> 
> That was my first time ordering from that website. It took a little longer to ship, but everything came very well-packaged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that suppose to be Best cigar prices dot com


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> Is that suppose to be *************** dot com?


Nope. That's weird. It's GreatCigarPrices dot com.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> They're the truth. I got them for super cheap at GreatCigarPrices. They're already backordered, but 1-2 weeks isn't too bad.
> 
> https://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/illusione-cigars/illusione-r-rothchildes-220426/
> 
> That was my first time ordering from that website. It took a little longer to ship, but everything came very well-packaged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be at the Rothchilds birth place in a few days, ill be picking some up for sure


----------



## Mike2147

Mbombay Coelho dbl Corona X2
Caldwell Savages Piramide X2
RC Neanderthal SGP 5er
RC Cromagnon mode 5er

Sorry for crap pic... work lighting sucks.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> Mbombay Coelho dbl Corona X2
> Caldwell Savages Piramide X2
> RC Neanderthal SGP 5er
> RC Cromagnon mode 5er
> 
> Sorry for crap pic... work lighting sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Let me know how you like those mbombay I've been eyeballing them for awhile just haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

bobbya08 said:


> Let me know how you like those mbombay I've been eyeballing them for awhile just haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried a few of those from a b&m nearby. They all seemed like pretty good sticks but felt like they cost too much. Other sticks were more bang for the buck.

Still very much worth a try though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

5s and 10s of some sticks I've wanted to have around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

A little SBC action...
Opus X Lost City Toro
Davidoff Art Edition
Warped Reina









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

StillPuffin said:


> 5s and 10s of some sticks I've wanted to have around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice picks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

KFC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

StillPuffin said:


> 5s and 10s of some sticks I've wanted to have around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic Selection!


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Mike2147 said:


> Mbombay Coelho dbl Corona X2
> Caldwell Savages Piramide X2
> RC Neanderthal SGP 5er
> RC Cromagnon mode 5er
> 
> Sorry for crap pic... work lighting sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


All great smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

StillPuffin said:


> 5s and 10s of some sticks I've wanted to have around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flavor country!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

FTB.Melanie said:


> Flavor country!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me if I'm wrong but it seems that you've been posting alot with sound bite type answers.. You wouldn't be padding your post count would you? I think I've read ten posts in the last five minutes all short and some commenting on threads over a year old.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

UBC03 said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong but it seems that you've been posting alot with sound bite type answers.. You wouldn't be padding your post count would you? I think I've read ten posts in the last five minutes all short and some commenting on threads over a year old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was waiting for someone to say something! Still doing it as I type this.........


----------



## Fusion

A few Custom rolls from Ruiz and a few more of my favs from Illusion headquarters here in Reno yesterday


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> A few Custom rolls from Ruiz and a few more of my favs from Illusion headquarters here in Reno yesterday


Those Rothschilds!!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> A few Custom rolls from Ruiz and a few more of my favs from Illusion headquarters here in Reno yesterday


Score!......Nice haul.....


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Those Rothschilds!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yea, i thought i had died and gone to heaven yesterday, was in a HUGE humidore and all of 1 wall about 20ft long was Illusion, lots i had never even heard of before, but it is the birthplace of Illusion so i wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## czartann

Swamp Rat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Something for when I want a change of pace. Really like the Dirt Torpedo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Went and picked up my order and got home and even more surprises. New DTT Todo Los Dias, Caldwell & Booth hit and runs, and some EZ apple pies! Decisions decisions decisions! And my local shop through in 3 nice sticks for me! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Went and picked up my order and got home and even more surprises. New DTT Todo Los Dias, Caldwell & Booth hit and runs, and some EZ apple pies! Decisions decisions decisions! And my local shop through in 3 nice sticks for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Nice haul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting for these TLDs like a kid at Christmas. Now it's about 108 outside! Killing me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I've been waiting for these TLDs like a kid at Christmas. Now it's about 108 outside! Killing me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. Take one for the team and let us no how they smoke lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

czartann said:


> Swamp Rat


Oops sorry guys. I posted my lit cigar pic on wrong forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> That sucks. Take one for the team and let us no how they smoke lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took one for the team....it's a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This weeks damage from the devil site:

La Aroma de Cuba Robusto - 10 Cigars*
Partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre - Box of 20*
E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals Robusto - Box of 10*
Camacho American Barrel Aged Robusto - 5-Pack*
Camacho American Barrel Aged Gordo - 5-Pack*
Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Robusto - 10 Cigars*
Herrera Esteli Norteno by Drew Estate Belicoso Fino - 5-Pack*
Aging Room Quattro and Alec Bradley Prensado - 10 Cigars*
Pinar Del Rio Factory Tour Sampler - 10 Cigars*
Herrera Esteli Norteno by Drew Estate Belicoso Fino (10)*
Latitude Zero Experimental Churchill - Box of 10*
E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals Toro - 5-Pack*
El Galan Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box-Press - 5-Pack


----------



## csk415

......


----------



## Hickorynut

Dang devil site.....diesel,Ave maria,5 vegas a,Padilla hanano, El gallan...variety pack.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Dang devil site.....diesel,Ave maria,5 vegas a,Padilla hanano, El gallan...variety pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Ooh! Let me know how that Reconqusita in Salomon is!


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ooh! Let me know how that Reconqusita in Salomon is!


I'll try to remember. These all are going in for a nap for a couple months....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ooh! Let me know how that Reconqusita in Salomon is!


I think it's a sampler of Perfecto (5x58), not Salomons. Tried to get it for a good price too but I failed.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

oldmantex said:


> Recently found out the wife is pregnant so I grabbed some cigars to taste and decide what I wanna hand out to the grandpas and brothers. My wife had the idea to go with a mild if we're having a girl and a fuller cigar for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Seriously smoke them while you can. Once that baby is born your spare time and sleep will deminish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Went to the Rocky Mountain Cigar Festival today and picked up a few...














































Great turnout on a hot day in Broomfield. Looking forward to trying some more new cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

lex61 said:


> Went to the Rocky Mountain Cigar Festival today and picked up a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great turnout on a hot day in Broomfield. Looking forward to trying some more new cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope those Ray Lewis cigars don't hit as hard as he did - that could be murder!


----------



## Mike2147

Nice haul brother


----------



## mpomario

lex61 said:


> Went to the Rocky Mountain Cigar Festival today and picked up a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great turnout on a hot day in Broomfield. Looking forward to trying some more new cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you get the grab bag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

No grab bag. I opted for the social ticket instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5280Nomad

well... I think I have a problem...


















I just ordered from CI today; Diesel Uncut and Ghurka Symphony, it cam with a Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## WinningQuest

Last package ive received


----------



## JtAv8tor

We have touchdown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> We have touchdown!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man those look good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Leaf Connecticut by Oscar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> We have touchdown!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hello ladies. Whole lot of sexy in that box.


----------



## lex61

One other purchase from the cigar festival - a Colibri "portable" v-cutter. The rep said it's the same blade as the full price cutter but this was an absolute steal for $8! I'd never used one until yesterday and I'm sold on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

lex61 said:


> One other purchase from the cigar festival - a Colibri "portable" v-cutter. The rep said it's the same blade as the full price cutter but this was an absolute steal for $8! I'd never used one until yesterday and I'm sold on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now i have to Google that. Key ring v cutter looks awesome

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Alrightdriver said:


> Now i have to Google that. Key ring v cutter looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Viper V cutter. Famous had them but show back order. They are on the bay ($14) or through other cigar retailers ($8 plus ship).


----------



## eliot

czartann said:


> Leaf Connecticut by Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those wrappers smokeable? Like if you were to cut them up, mix with some pipe tobacco stuff it in a pipe, I wonder if it would be any good.


----------



## czartann

eliot said:


> Are those wrappers smokeable? Like if you were to cut them up, mix with some pipe tobacco stuff it in a pipe, I wonder if it would be any good.


Oh. No!  please dont even try.. lol
Those are just outer wrapper to protect the cigar oil and something like that (according to them) or simply just a gimmick. . You toss the protective wrapper away.

Am not sure if anyone would chop them up and use as a pipe smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

UBC03 said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong but it seems that you've been posting alot with sound bite type answers.. You wouldn't be padding your post count would you? I think I've read ten posts in the last five minutes all short and some commenting on threads over a year old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Melanie is definitely a real person and not some bot, etc. Works at a nice shop too. Not sure about the rules for shop reps posting here, but she's a member in good standing other places I know of.

And man I go away for a while and have to spend half the morning just drooling over what everyone else has been getting in the mail. I've got a little package coming in tomorrow that I'm looking forward to. Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Thig

Probably the last NCs I will be buying for a while, giving the dark side a try.


----------



## GOT14U

czartann said:


> Oh. No!  please dont even try.. lol
> Those are just outer wrapper to protect the cigar oil and something like that (according to them) or simply just a gimmick. . You toss the protective wrapper away.
> 
> Am not sure if anyone would chop them up and use as a pipe smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard one guy tried to smoke the whole thing, wrapper and all. Brought it back to the B&M here in town and complained. Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Heard one guy tried to smoke the whole thing, wrapper and all. Brought it back to the B&M here in town and complained. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noe that's funny right there....I don't care who you are.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Drew Estates 
Liga Privada Dirty Rat



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

czartann said:


> Drew Estates
> Liga Privada Dirty Rat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh that's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Gumby-cr

The wrappers on these are beautiful :smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> The wrappers on these are beautiful :smile2:


You got that right. Seams that DTT and Steve Saka have a heavy hand in quality control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Today's mail call....E,P. Carillo New Wave Reserva Toros!!!


----------



## dortold

D307P said:


> Picked up a box of Quesada Heisenbeg (Say My Name) 5x48 at the local B&M today.


Embarrassed to say I had to look up that forumula...

Pardon poor quality of the following photos.

Monday haul: A bunch of super cheap Garcia y Vega candelas (always wanted to try one, so why not 20?  ), with some Cusano (never heard of 'em), and Flor de Oliva (which is by Oliva, I gather?). Capped off with my crown of the week: Some legit Monte Cristos, as opposed to the little cigarillos I'm used to smoking from the B&M.

http://i.imgur.com/dd1QWZl.jpg

Tuesday haul: Continuing my current obsession with Oliva just got a ten-pack sampler x 2. Distributor threw in some Nica-Cubana "XV" with the order, but I don't know anything about them. And finally, a bunch of pigtail humidor stuffers. Can't wait to try these with some more rest on them.

http://i.imgur.com/FuNua0L.jpg


----------



## Mike2147

Today's hit























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Grabbed 2 of these at the B&M for $5/stick at lunch time. I remember hearing a few months ago that Matt Booth was leaving the cigar industry for a while and Davidoff would sell their stock until they're all gone. Might as well try them, I might never get to otherwise.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

A small sampler to try out for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

JtAv8tor said:


> A small sampler to try out for the weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome bro. Great choices there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Came packaged really nicely


----------



## JtAv8tor

Perks of stopping by the local shop on delivery day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Found me another box of these sweet things...and got a couple freebies 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 macabis
2 nat shermans 
1 montecristo classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Purchased some more Rocky Patel Vintage 1990's. This time in rubusto. I also enjoyed the Ashton Heritage Puro Sol, so I bought more of those. The rest I have not yet had. The El Galans, I've not had. 'Yard gar' indeed at $1.24 each. Read some decent reviews for what they are. Thought I'd see for myself. If they aren't good, then oh well.


----------



## Rondo

Brothers be ballin'.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Found me another box of these sweet things...and got a couple freebies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those that good? Keep seeing the posts... have you smoked one?


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Are those that good? Keep seeing the posts... have you smoked one?


Yes I have....and yes they are! Get them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

This is what I'll be bringing home from spending a few days in Vegas


----------



## oldmantex

Bought some Oliva Connecticut Churchills from @WABOOM and he threw in a couple extra. Thanks for the great price and the extras! I'm planning for these to be It's a boy/girl cigars to hand out to my friends and family in Feb.


----------



## 5280Nomad

These came in the mail the other day.










They are from Ezra Zion and I am pretty excited to try them out.


----------



## Lycus

AD Bulls arrived....









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ebnash said:


> This is what I'll be bringing home from spending a few days in Vegas


Who had Velvet Rats?


----------



## ebnash

Interesting story. On Thursday I went off strip, basically directly behind Caesars across the highway to an awesome local lounge called "Cigar Box". While in the humidor looking at their Ligas, one of the shop guys came in and started talking to me. Asked me if there was anything special I was looking for, and I jokingly said Velvet Rats. He said they were out but that Drew Estate is starting to ship these to shops for sale. 

Later while smoking in the lounge, I asked him if they shipped out of state and unfortunately, they are not able as their lisence does not allow that. I told him that was too bad as I'd love to buy some Rats later when he had them in stock. 

We talked for about an hour while I was smoking and so mentioned I had given up my one and only Rat to help a friend. 

When I went up to pay my bill later, he disappeared into the back and came back and handed me a cigar. It was a VR and I offered to pay but he said it was from his personal stash and was glad to share since I had helped a friend. He said, "I consider you a friend now and want share a cigar with you."

I will surely always visit this shop whenever I'm back in Vegas. These guys are a class act and run a really nice shop. Super clean and a nice selection of booze as well. From the Caesars forum shops, you can take a random exit out the side of the property and walk to the Cigar Box in 10 minutes.

If you look closely at the pic, you'll see a Drew Diplomat foot band on that stick. I think that stick is actually a year or two old. The one I got from my local event did not have the foot band.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280Nomad

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had one of these yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. It was smooth and I could smell and taste the smoke from the fire cure. It was an interesting smoke and definitely in my top 5.


----------



## czartann

5280Nomad said:


> I just had one of these yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. It was smooth and I could smell and taste the smoke from the fire cure. It was an interesting smoke and definitely in my top 5.


Yes, its a great smoke indeed. 
I was really more attracted to the candela taste/aroma. I can smoke those 2 sticks in a row.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

czartann said:


>


Great looking packaging.

The only multi-wrapper cigar I've tried was Joya de Nicaragua - Cabinetta Serie No. 7 (which I wasn't too impressed with). Although once it hit the Maduro part, it just gave up the ghost. Although cigars that are worth smoking past that point are rare anyway (in my limited experience/inventory).

Still, it's one of those concept that I'd love to see work, because it's so attractive looking.


----------



## czartann

dortold said:


> Great looking packaging.
> 
> The only multi-wrapper cigar I've tried was Joya de Nicaragua - Cabinetta Serie No. 7 (which I wasn't too impressed with). Although once it hit the Maduro part, it just gave up the ghost. Although cigars that are worth smoking past that point are rare anyway (in my limited experience/inventory).
> 
> Still, it's one of those concept that I'd love to see work, because it's so attractive looking.


Try these and you wont regret it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't pass by the B&M while out taking the daughter lunch...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Hickorynut said:


> Couldn't pass by the B&M while out taking the daughter lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Whats that the center stick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

czartann said:


> Whats that the center stick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's the eastern standard by caldwell

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I think it's the eastern standard by caldwell
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Winner winner chicken dinner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Rode the bike up to Lake George with some friends. Grabbed a few singles at a pipe/tobacco/coffee shop called Cup O' Joes. Great customer service.


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> Rode the bike up to Lake George with some friends. Grabbed a few singles at a pipe/tobacco/coffee shop called Cup O' Joes. Great customer service.
> 
> View attachment 148050


 #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Rode the bike up to Lake George with some friends. Grabbed a few singles at a pipe/tobacco/coffee shop called Cup O' Joes. Great customer service.
> 
> View attachment 148050


Have you had the Lancero in the sun grown maduro before? I love the Toro size and have been wondering about those skinny ones.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Rondo said:


> Rode the bike up to Lake George with some friends. Grabbed a few singles at a pipe/tobacco/coffee shop called Cup O' Joes. Great customer service.
> 
> View attachment 148050


Liga T52!! Great stick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Alrightdriver said:


> Have you had the Lancero in the sun grown maduro before? I love the Toro size and have been wondering about those skinny ones.


I haven't.
I read a little about that RP on my phone at the shop and decided WTH.
I don't ever remember seeing it smoked here in the zoo. I'll take one for the team.
I snagged their last pig, wish they had more.


----------



## GOT14U

dortold said:


> Great looking packaging.
> 
> The only multi-wrapper cigar I've tried was Joya de Nicaragua - Cabinetta Serie No. 7 (which I wasn't too impressed with). Although once it hit the Maduro part, it just gave up the ghost. Although cigars that are worth smoking past that point are rare anyway (in my limited experience/inventory).
> 
> Still, it's one of those concept that I'd love to see work, because it's so attractive looking.


Need to try a Fine Ash Quesada barber pole....good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A few sticks I've been interested in trying. Saw them at a B&M and grabbed them up. Less then $20 for all 5, so why not, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280Nomad

I've had the Chillin' Moose with the gray wrapper. In fact, I bought a box of them. I really like them.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I have a feeling these are going to be good :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> I have a feeling these are going to be good :grin2:


What are the ones on the right?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Madrina Robusto


----------



## czartann

Purchased from Cigar Cigar at Freehold NJ branch. And actually met Paul, the guy features on their YouTube weekly shows! Paul is a nice great guy! Very helpful with my choice of sticks 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> La Madrina Robusto


Thanks

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

czartann said:


> Purchased from Cigar Cigar at Freehold NJ branch. And actually met Paul, the guy features on their YouTube weekly shows! Paul is a nice great guy! Very helpful with my choice of sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time your there, if they have any of the Leaf Sumatra's, you should definitely snag a couple. The Maduro's are very good, though.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Cigar Page Sale


----------



## Mike2147

Lycus said:


> AD Bulls arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


I so want to grab a box of these....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

czartann said:


> Purchased from Cigar Cigar at Freehold NJ branch. And actually met Paul, the guy features on their YouTube weekly shows! Paul is a nice great guy! Very helpful with my choice of sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Leaf line up. Great cigars!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CP sale. I'm a sucker for them...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Labor Day sale....really that's my story

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Labor Day sale....really that's my story
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a nice sale!! But I'd swear you were just baiting dino.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a nice sale!! But I'd swear you were just baiting dino.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Hey the piggies went to market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

JtAv8tor said:


> Labor Day sale....really that's my story
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Piggies=Jealous.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a nice sale!! But I'd swear you were just baiting dino.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Labor Day sale....really that's my story @mrolland5500....
Oooooooweeee.......I learned that from Mario..nice haul!


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Labor Day sale....really that's my story @mrolland5500....
> Oooooooweeee.......I learned that from Mario..nice haul!


It must be piggies because I'm sobering. #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

3 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2011
4 boxes of 2010










Caldwell Hit and Run A size and Perfecto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Finally came today! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I love deals and I love swag.










And that's a damn good quality hat btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Winnings from the raffle at last night's get together.
















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> Winnings from the raffle at last night's get together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Very Cool... Nice Win TC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

My first time bidding on the devil site, that place can really suck you in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

AVO Ritmo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Today's mailcall:

HOYO La Amistad 
Oliva Saison
AJ Fernandez sampler 
Nica Libre 1990

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Today's mailcall:
> 
> HOYO La Amistad
> Oliva Saison
> AJ Fernandez sampler
> Nica Libre 1990
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them Hoyo's bro.... great pickup! Robusto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> Love them Hoyo's bro.... great pickup! Robusto?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually ended up going with the Rothschild. Looking forward to trying them. Heard a good thing or two about them and figured that they couldn't be that bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Box of last call from CP.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> 3 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2011
> 4 boxes of 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caldwell Hit and Run A size and Perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayuuuum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

From Cigar Page, a box of My Father Flor de las Antillas Toros and a fiver of A.J. Fernandez Enclave Churchills.


----------



## awk6898

Got my hands on a Viaje Birthday Blend. Heard rave reviews from the guys in the shop. Only 100 boxes made so I figured 'why not'?
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Irma hunker down package..Padilla Cazadores, Ramon Buesos Genesis, Murcielago Noir, Man O War Little Devil









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Small Batch


----------



## czartann

Party sticks 
Don Francisco Cigars Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

czartann said:


> Party sticks
> Don Francisco Cigars Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen that band and thought when did Disney start making smokes.


----------



## cammons

Most recent haul. Some Liga Privada T52's, Dirty Rat's, and some LFD Double Ligero Chisel's.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

csk415 said:


> Seen that band and thought when did Disney start making smokes.


=D
Yes, lots of people said the same thing, including me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Hickorynut said:


> Irma hunker down package..Padilla Cazadores, Ramon Buesos Genesis, Murcielago Noir, Man O War Little Devil


How you like those Murcielagos? Been sitting on one I got in a sampler about a month ago. Been eyeing it lately, wondering if the time is right for a sample.


----------



## Hickorynut

dortold said:


> How you like those Murcielagos? Been sitting on one I got in a sampler about a month ago. Been eyeing it lately, wondering if the time is right for a sample.


 @mrolland5500 has an idea. Mine are sleeping  He says they are guuuud..... maybe even Oweeeeeee!...:grin2:


----------



## Blunt Rapper

1 x Arturo Fuente Privada #1 Maduro cigar
1 x La Gloria Gloria Extra Maduro pack of 5
1 x Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro Toro Maduro pack of 5
1 x CAO La Traviata Radiante Maduro pack of 4
1 x Padron 3000 4 Maduro pack of 4
1 x La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black No 58 Toro Grande Natural pack of 5
1 x Punch Champion Double Maduro cigar
First large online order for me. Mike's Cigars got the order correct, shipped in a timely manner and sticks look good.


----------



## Fusion

5er of Four Kicks, 5er of Omar Ortez Original Belicose and a box of MF FDA's


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

The OSCAR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> 5er of Four Kicks, 5er of Omar Ortez Original Belicose and a box of MF FDA's


Oh man I can't wait till the four kicks Madura comes out...luv me some kicks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Can't wait to try these


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you did

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Of course you did
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now don't you start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC sale.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> SBC sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful sight!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Now don't you start
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I'm just over here waiting for you to post some cloud hoppers.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Lol. I'm just over here waiting for you to post some cloud hoppers.


You know what I just remembered that I haven't posted my last 6 purchases I just totally forgot now I've been being a Dumbass @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> You know what I just remembered that I haven't posted my last 6 purchases I just totally forgot now I've been being a Dumbass @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm curious if one of them are from Edition One.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Now I'm curious if one of them are from Edition One.


Take it easy on me you know I was dropped on my head as a baby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

H-Towns plus a few others.


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> H-Towns plus a few others.
> 
> View attachment 150329


Oh man that's some good looking smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, mine should be here today. Can't wait to try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Thank you CigarPage


----------



## quesquared

Tastiness









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#drool

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

StillPuffin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you got those quick. Mine should be here tomorrow hopefully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

bobbya08 said:


> Man you got those quick. Mine should be here tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man. It was odd. Usually I get my stuff from them on Friday. Somehow they shipped it out on order day.

No complaining here! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got this small macanudo inspirado black at the lounge I visited. Also got 2 Air Force cigars. I guess they have a patent on all the armed force logos or at least these ones. Said a couple years ago they gave out over 500,000 sticks to the service men and women....pretty cool and I guess you can't buy them either.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These finally arrived today, i hate UPS


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> These finally arrived today, i hate UPS


The Honest Men, nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

my other just arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> my other just arrived
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double dipping I see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First shipment today. Waiting on another. Excited to try this Dapper line of sticks, and finally got me some unbagagos!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> First shipment today. Waiting on another. Excited to try this Dapper line of sticks, and finally got me some unbagagos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get singles from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Where did you get singles from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBC had singles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> First shipment today. Waiting on another. Excited to try this Dapper line of sticks, and finally got me some unbagagos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> SBC had singles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





bobbya08 said:


> Where did you get singles from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purocigar and Marios fav place underground sell singles.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> SBC had singles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beat me to it....it was a 5er but they also had singles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Purocigar and Marios fav place underground sell singles.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Thanks again for the suggestion, @*csk415.*


----------



## czartann

StillPuffin said:


> Yeah man. It was odd. Usually I get my stuff from them on Friday. Somehow they shipped it out on order day.
> 
> No complaining here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are those cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Blunt Rapper said:


> Thanks again for the suggestion, @*csk415.*


That is awesome in a box right there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

czartann said:


> What are those cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are Ezra Zion Blue Army Men just released

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

GOT14U said:


> Those are Ezra Zion Blue Army Men just released
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do his cigars smoke as nice as they look? The first one you posted, I immediately Googled "meat cleaver cigar band" and was sad when I didn't find it. Then when you said it was Ezra Zion Cleaver I was sad when I looked and found it was discontinued. I guess its okay, more than I prefer to spend any way, I guess. Wrapper looked delicious and label just looks bad ass.


----------



## GOT14U

Blunt Rapper said:


> Do his cigars smoke as nice as they look? The first one you posted, I immediately Googled "meat cleaver cigar band" and was sad when I didn't find it. Then when you said it was Ezra Zion Cleaver I was sad when I looked and found it was discontinued. I guess its okay, more than I prefer to spend any way, I guess. Wrapper looked delicious and label just looks bad ass.


All I have had have been great, but they also sell out in about 45 minutes. Gotta get on their sight to get updated when they release their sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

I'm spendin more than I should on "budget sticks" as it is. I may just tape my cats brass knuckles on a Romeo and call it good fur now.


----------



## StillPuffin

czartann said:


> What are those cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ezra Zion Blue Army Men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> my other just arrived
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks like swedish cheba 
what kind of operation you running?


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> that looks like swedish cheba
> what kind of operation you running?


Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Some army men showed up today and every skyflower the B&M had lol. Half of those skyflowers are for @JtAv8tor though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Some army men showed up today and every skyflower the B&M had lol. Half of those skyflowers are for @*JtAv8tor* though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the looking out down to the last Skyflower in the Humi


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Some army men showed up today and every skyflower the B&M had lol. Half of those skyflowers are for @JtAv8tor though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah Attention!!!!! About Face!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Have a brand new B&M that opened today, not a lot of inventory yet but what they do have is good, picked up some odds and ends,







Spent a few minutes getting to know the owners, their specializing in boutique's. My wallet's not gonna like this!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Have a brand new B&M that opened today, not a lot of inventory yet but what they do have is good, picked up some odds and ends,
> 
> View attachment 150705
> 
> 
> Spent a few minutes getting to know the owners, their specializing in boutique's. My wallet's not gonna like this!


Damn those look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Have a brand new B&M that opened today, not a lot of inventory yet but what they do have is good, picked up some odds and ends,
> 
> View attachment 150705
> 
> 
> Spent a few minutes getting to know the owners, their specializing in boutique's. My wallet's not gonna like this!


#HellYeah!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Latest from the last SBC sales.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

StillPuffin said:


> Ezra Zion Blue Army Men.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to buy those but they are out of stock? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

czartann said:


> I tried to buy those but they are out of stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh when they go on sale you only have a 1 hour max then they're gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

czartann said:


> I tried to buy those but they are out of stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Download their app.


----------



## czartann

Look what came today... thank you mister postman. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me some Quesada QRP Fine Ash Cigar exclusives today. Not bad ROTT ....yuuumy...first box I have ever seen with a boveda in it from the factory 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

czartann said:


> Look what came today... thank you mister postman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE THOSE! Really want to try one of the new Wiseman Maduros.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> LOVE THOSE! Really want to try one of the new Wiseman Maduros.


Got a box on order, can't wait for them either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

A Ten Pack of Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

SBC Club Sept..


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Thank you Puro Cigar.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Got some Punch Elite Double Maduro 5 1/4x45 and a free ($2) lighter from Mike's today.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Refill Number 3... Only one left :vs_mad:


----------



## Ewood

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Refill Number 3... Only one left :vs_mad:


Drooling over here...this is beautiful


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Refill Number 3... Only one left :vs_mad:


Wow... just wow.


----------



## bripper

Box just arrived from CigarAuctioneer:
Kristoff Ligero Criollo robusto
El Suelo Terreno
Omar Ortez Original Maduro in the 20-ct. box
Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur (delicious!)
Xikar Tech single-flame lighter black


----------



## blackrabbit

The devil made me do it! A very good deal on higher end Alec Bradley's.

Well I should have enough Puro Authentico's for the next couple years. At yard gar prices it was too hard to resist. I have not tried all the Ave Maria's and the sampler vitola looks really cool, almost like the flying pigs. 

I need to stay away from the devil for a good while.


----------



## GOT14U

So after seeing @OneStrangeOne post a picture of his purchases I got ahold of him to find out what store had these little gems. Come to find out they just opened and couldn't mail a purchase to me or even take my visa over the phone to pay for them. In comes one generous brother of the Leaf that not only went and paid for the sticks even before I sent him the money but then shipped them to me....thought that was it didn't ya, well then I find out his lack of understanding on taking extra money for a couple sticks for him I find some bodyguards in the package that I know I didn't order yet they were there. One stand up guy! And I owe ya for this! Truly appreciated @OneStrangeOne










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Just picked a few of these up on the way into work. Excited to try them!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> So after seeing @OneStrangeOne post a picture of his purchases I got ahold of him to find out what store had these little gems. Come to find out they just opened and couldn't mail a purchase to me or even take my visa over the phone to pay for them. In comes one generous brother of the Leaf that not only went and paid for the sticks even before I sent him the money but then shipped them to me....thought that was it didn't ya, well then I find out his lack of understanding on taking extra money for a couple sticks for him I find some bodyguards in the package that I know I didn't order yet they were there. One stand up guy! And I owe ya for this! Truly appreciated @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strange one is a stand up guy!! Awesome stuff there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> So after seeing @OneStrangeOne post a picture of his purchases I got ahold of him to find out what store had these little gems. Come to find out they just opened and couldn't mail a purchase to me or even take my visa over the phone to pay for them. In comes one generous brother of the Leaf that not only went and paid for the sticks even before I sent him the money but then shipped them to me....thought that was it didn't ya, well then I find out his lack of understanding on taking extra money for a couple sticks for him I find some bodyguards in the package that I know I didn't order yet they were there. One stand up guy! And I owe ya for this! Truly appreciated @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That @OneStrangeOne my brother from another mother  #HellYeah you can't control him you can only hope to slow him down a little bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Never tried these before... cant wait to try them. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> So after seeing @OneStrangeOne post a picture of his purchases I got ahold of him to find out what store had these little gems. Come to find out they just opened and couldn't mail a purchase to me or even take my visa over the phone to pay for them. In comes one generous brother of the Leaf that not only went and paid for the sticks even before I sent him the money but then shipped them to me....thought that was it didn't ya, well then I find out his lack of understanding on taking extra money for a couple sticks for him I find some bodyguards in the package that I know I didn't order yet they were there. One stand up guy! And I owe ya for this! Truly appreciated @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome gesture Nathan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A little extra in my Cigarsandpipes order. Last Call Maduro, AF R44 magnum, LA careme...and they threw in the punch..woohoo!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> A little extra in my Cigarsandpipes order. Last Call Maduro, AF R44 magnum, LA careme...and they threw in the punch..woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Hickorynut said:


> A little extra in my Cigarsandpipes order. Last Call Maduro, AF R44 magnum, LA careme...and they threw in the punch..woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Those Le Careme are some of the best cigars out there that I have tried. They make me salivate just thinking about them.


----------



## czartann

I have to stop buying cigars. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

czartann said:


> I have to stop buying cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickups bro...... but there is no such thing as "STOP BUYING CIGARS"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

It's not much, but it's something. My cigars have a bit of a pipe problem right now...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A few more odds and ends from the new shop,







He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> View attachment 152057
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


Enabler!......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> View attachment 152057
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


What new shop?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stogiepuffer said:


> What new shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's a new B&M here in town.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Enabler!......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I try! &#128540;


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> 
> View attachment 152057
> 
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


Mmmmm, those are some tasty smokes bro. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> 
> View attachment 152057
> 
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


God I'm lucky that shop didn't open near me....good picks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> 
> View attachment 152057
> 
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


I'm in love!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few more odds and ends from the new shop,
> 
> View attachment 152057
> 
> 
> He's got some very interesting stuff on order,


No 1 BI (BAD INFLUENCE) on the planet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

mrolland5500 said:


> No 1 BI (BAD INFLUENCE) on the planet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Just got this bad mama jama in the mail! Has to be the biggest cigar I've ever seen in my life! Thats a medium flat rate shipping box to put it into perspective..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Just got this bad mama jama in the mail! Has to be the biggest cigar I've ever seen in my life! Thats a medium flat rate shipping box to put it into perspective..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 @UBC03 PENALTY FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Over 60rg and Feet! .......:grin2::grin2::grin2:

WTH? Does that say MOAB???

Good on you BTW for supporting BAMF ....


----------



## Verdict

Hickorynut said:


> @UBC03 PENALTY FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Over 60rg and Feet! .......:grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> WTH? Does that say MOAB???
> 
> Good on you BTW for supporting BAMF ....


Its the MOAC (Mother of all Cigars) a pun on the moab. Its 110 x 12" lmao.

And I never tried the company before but my wife found it and sent me the link. I'm always down to try veteran run companies/organizations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My monthly stop at Casta's here in York. Jesus Sr (Kiki) was by himself rolling today. Mi español es malo, but I try my best. The full molds he just filled with corona's and beli's. So he rolled me a few of my favorite minuteman cigars since I'm short on time. 10yr aged Brazilian tobacco. Fairly mellow, but always so good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Verdict said:


> Just got this bad mama jama in the mail! Has to be the biggest cigar I've ever seen in my life! Thats a medium flat rate shipping box to put it into perspective..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Lol! That thing is awesome. Ridiculous, but in an awesome way. You would need a fire breathing dragon to light it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@ebanash 
.
.
.


----------



## ebnash

SoCal Gunner said:


> @ebanash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


Glad to see someone took advantage. Enjoy those, brother. I'm waiting in my Papas Fritas order from them right now


----------



## ebnash

Box of Cortos, 5er of Mi Queridas, and 5er of Guardian of the Farm from Small Batch. Special thanks to @GOT14U for doing the tax evasion relay for me. He was my Mule for this order. Saved me 40% tax...


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Thank you Small Batch


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ebnash said:


> Box of Cortos, 5er of Mi Queridas, and 5er of Guardian of the Farm from Small Batch. Special thanks to @GOT14U for doing the tax evasion relay for me. He was my Mule for this order. Saved me 40% tax...


Killer Score!


----------



## Blunt Rapper

ebnash said:


> Box of Cortos, 5er of Mi Queridas, and 5er of Guardian of the Farm from Small Batch. Special thanks to @GOT14U for doing the tax evasion relay for me. He was my Mule for this order. Saved me 40% tax...


Nice pick up. But never expose your mule.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Thank you Small Batch


I grabbed some of the HVCs too. Have not tried one yet. You?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Stogiepuffer said:


> I grabbed some of the HVCs too. Have not tried one yet. You?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not yet. In the freezer now. after that into the wineador for a couple of months then I will.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Picked up a few boxes, a Drew Estates sampler, and a TON of singles. Time to disable my internet.
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ewood said:


> Picked up a few boxes, a Drew Estates sampler, and a TON of singles. Time to disable my internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Those Flatheads are some fine cigars. Surprised i don't see more of those on here! Although they need some extended resting time once there ready those are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Kidvegas said:


> Those Flatheads are some fine cigars. Surprised i don't see more of those on here! Although they need some extended resting time once there ready those are great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was kinda wondering the same. I saw they got #2 last year and it was a price I could handle so I pulled the trigger. My guess is maybe people don't like the larger ring gauge.

How long did you rest @Kidvegas?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Ewood said:


> Picked up a few boxes, a Drew Estates sampler, and a TON of singles. Time to disable my internet.
> 
> Oh my. Looks like a nice order. What time should we come over? Those Flat Heads always intrigue me but I never end up getting any.


----------



## jc389

Snagged a few from the bargain bin. Haven't had any of these and figured for $5 bucks each why not









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

jc389 said:


> Snagged a few from the bargain bin. Haven't had any of these and figured for $5 bucks each why not


That La Imperiosa for 5 bucks in a brick and mortar in Colorado is a steal.


----------



## czartann

Sampler packs...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

blackrabbit said:


> That La Imperiosa for 5 bucks in a brick and mortar in Colorado is a steal.


Dang it! I thought I recognized the label but could remember for sure. Should have grabbed the other 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ewood said:


> I was kinda wondering the same. I saw they got #2 last year and it was a price I could handle so I pulled the trigger. My guess is maybe people don't like the larger ring gauge.
> 
> How long did you rest @Kidvegas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've got about 14months on some and they are outstanding infact hell I need to smoke one this morning picture coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ewood said:


> I was kinda wondering the same. I saw they got #2 last year and it was a price I could handle so I pulled the trigger. My guess is maybe people don't like the larger ring gauge.
> 
> How long did you rest @Kidvegas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Those are very tightly packed and sometimes can give you a headache when fresh and over humidified. Give atleast 6 months around 65% and you'll notice a huge difference in performance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

My lucky day - 3 packages at once! For safety issues, my partner insisted that I get a real ashtray for smoking in the shed. I ordered a blank one, but ended up getting a Cohiba branded one. 

Aside from that, I'm trying to sample some much smaller vits, for the coming winter.


_pic - thumbnail_



Code:


Monthly cigar club:
	Henry Clay Stalk Cut Toro
	Nica Libre Esteli Especial Robusto
	Rocky Patel Signature Series
	CLE Aladino Cazador
	Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
	
Small vit cigars:
	Camacho Connecticut Machitos	x 6
	CAO La Traviata Ninfas		x 5
	Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles	x 5
	Quesada Tributo Alvarito	x 5


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Thanks Small Batch. 

Siempre Rosbusto
Long Live The King Harem


----------



## czartann

Chrismas came early!! Woohoo ! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yum!


----------



## eliot

Last week, the devils site lured me back in. I made my first box purchase and they arrived today. SoA Black Crown robustos. Yum.


----------



## GOT14U

eliot said:


> Last week, the devils site lured me back in. I made my first box purchase and they arrived today. SoA Black Crown robustos. Yum.


I have one that is about 4 years old, I bought them more as a joke for a friend. Smoked one when I got them 4 years ago and didn't like it. Smoked one 2 months ago and I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Now I only have one so I'm holding it. Yellow band and all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

GOT14U said:


> I have one that is about 4 years old, I bought them more as a joke for a friend. Smoked one when I got them 4 years ago and didn't like it. Smoked one 2 months ago and I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Now I only have one so I'm holding it. Yellow band and all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought they were just a gimmick at first. But I'm a fan of the show, so I read a few reviews and they all seemed mostly positive. Bought a single at a local B&M and let it rest for 6 months before I smoked it and I enjoyed it very much. For nearly half the retail cost, I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## StillPuffin

Auction...










Been looking for those tats for a bit. Finally came up for auction and I just couldn't let them be shipped alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

StillPuffin said:


> Auction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for those tats for a bit. Finally came up for auction and I just couldn't let them be shipped alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noice..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I'm gonna smoke a sungrown ROTT for a baseline.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Stogiepuffer said:


> I'm gonna smoke a sungrown ROTT for a baseline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Looking fwd to your baseline description!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

More so throwing this up for my lazy for of record keeping, but also to show what you (might) get from a Cigar Federation sampler. (No idea what the 2 unmarked are - even wrote the company saying it would be nice to just to add it to the little note they sent me). Gold is the 45acp - because I've bought an before.

Next, I got suckered again...


----------



## Gerald463

I just recently purchased 10 Cohiba Black Maduro Coronas from Thompsoncigars.com. Just smoked my first one earlier today. Was pretty good, hints of Licorice. Only thing is I paired it with A dos Equis, and I do not think that was a very good pairing choice. Seemed to leave a bitter taste in my mouth. 

Hopefully these maduros get better with age, and with a better pairing choice, maybe a dark scotch or whiskey.


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> More so throwing this up for my lazy for of record keeping, but also to show what you (might) get from a Cigar Federation sampler. (No idea what the 2 unmarked are - even wrote the company saying it would be nice to just to add it to the little note they sent me). Gold is the 45acp - because I've bought an before.
> 
> Next, I got suckered again...


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

jc389 said:


> Snagged a few from the bargain bin. Haven't had any of these and figured for $5 bucks each why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Where do you find a B&M with a bargain bin in Colorado?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jc389

lex61 said:


> Where do you find a B&M with a bargain bin in Colorado?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smoker Friendly in Boulder and Havana Manor in Longmont. Now dont go cleaning out my honey holes every week!!!


----------



## lex61

I go to the Louisville Havana Manor but I've never been to the Longmont one. Louisville doesn't have a bargain bin that I've seen. I'll try SF in Lafayette though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jc389

lex61 said:


> I go to the Louisville Havana Manor but I've never been to the Longmont one. Louisville doesn't have a bargain bin that I've seen. I'll try SF in Lafayette though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah let me know. I bet the SF has one. The Havana Manor in Longmont is moving to a new location this week. Supposed to be even better than the old one which was really nice. Some of the stuff they had in the bin was good stuff that they didn't want to move because they had like one or two cigars left in the box.

They also had some fivers that had at least 3 Liga's in each bag (dirty rat etc) for like $60

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## lex61

No clearance deals but I did pick up some Mule Kicks and an Undercrown.

Anyone tried the Amazon Anaconda? I didn't buy these but I was tempted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Got me my COTMC from Fine Ash Cigars....now they are caring Mombachos so it's a sampler package this month. Not bad for $35
Mombacho Tierra Volcan 
Mombacho Liga Maestro
Both in various sizes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 macanudos
2 arturo fuente especial
1 H upman by af fernandez
1 rocky patel catch twenty-two
2 nat shermans
7 house blends torpedos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Been waiting for these to show up for a couple weeks. 50 little firecrackers!


----------



## cammons

Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Little shipment from Holts?


----------



## quesquared

ebnash said:


> Been waiting for these to show up for a couple weeks. 50 little firecrackers!


Been wanting to try these lil fellas. I'll get around to finding them. Great pick up!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

cammons said:


> Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Can't wait to try these guys! They are incoming tomorrow I think.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Been waiting for these to show up for a couple weeks. 50 little firecrackers!


That's gonna be my next box purchase if I can find them. Where and how much?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Stogiepuffer said:


> That's gonna be my next box purchase if I can find them. Where and how much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


La Casita Criolla is... a LEGIT delicious NC


----------



## czartann

The King Is Dead - Caldwell










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn B&M got me again! Lanceros for everyone. L40s and Cromagnon lances along with some Yellow Cakes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Damn B&M got me again! Lanceros for everyone. L40s and Cromagnon lances along with some Yellow Cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayum!!!!!!!!!! Where did you find this Cromagnon Lanceros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Damn B&M got me again! Lanceros for everyone. L40s and Cromagnon lances along with some Yellow Cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been hunting some of those cromagnon lanceros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC weekend order.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I've been hunting some of those cromagnon lanceros
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually found out they use to be my B&M's exclusive today...but everyone can get them now. I'm not sure if they have any left. Fine Ash Cigars is da bomb guys. For boutiques anyways....call Sam up, and all his stuff is free shipping I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Damn B&M got me again! Lanceros for everyone. L40s and Cromagnon lances along with some Yellow Cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cha-Ching....Nice Haul!


----------



## Gumby-cr

3x My cigar of the year :grin2:


----------



## csk415

czartann said:


> Sampler packs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From where?


----------



## czartann

csk415 said:


> From where?


From ThompsonCigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

I just cant help it. Need to cut my CC. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

This is my second CigarBid delivery. Hopefully this doesn't become a habit. 2 Man O' War 5 packs, a Romeo y Julieta 4 pack and a box of 20 5 Vegas Maduros.


----------



## Rondo

Blunt Rapper said:


> This is my second CigarBid delivery. Hopefully this doesn't become a habit.


I wouldn't worry about it.
It's a rarity.


----------



## GOT14U

Finally can get into my mail box...looks what was waiting....thems some sexy biatchs! I have wanted these for a very long time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Finally can get into my mail box...looks what was waiting....thems some sexy biatchs! I have wanted these for a very long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a big fan of cigar bands, but I gotta admit. Those are pretty cool

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I'm not a big fan of cigar bands, but I gotta admit. Those are pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ya these bands are why I bought them to be honest. Home they taste half as good as they are cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just grabbed me a box of these right here! Scary I say!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Just grabbed me a box of these right here! Scary I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you didn't like tat's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Just grabbed me a box of these right here! Scary I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE those... one of my favorite Tats. Been sitting on a box for a year. I hope this year's hold up.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I thought you didn't like tat's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changed everything since I'm not inhaling bud! Some that I liked aren't that good anymore and some that I didn't like much are guuuud....it's like I'm starting over. Which means I have to smoke them all over again....oh the struggle! Probably should have kept that damn box of EC17 or whatever their name is tho...lol....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> I LOVE those... one of my favorite Tats. Been sitting on a box for a year. I hope this year's hold up.


Me to, did you call Sam by chance....that's where I got these also. For less then what they sold for last year also....he is the tat man and can't even draw a stick figure...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Me to, did you call Sam by chance....that's where I got these also. For less then what they sold for last year also....he is the tat man and can't even draw a stick figure...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - me and @Sprouthog love those Krugers.... may have to get another box of they're on sale.
I'll try to call tomorrow. PM inbound.


----------



## DoomSlayer

2007 Tatuaje Reserva "A" Uno.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Love getting body guards from the B&M. You know it's gonna be good when he starts looking in his personal cabinet! Grabbed my box of Kruegers and got me another one to try. Limited TAT Cigwar I believe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Can't wait to give these a go.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Had a looooong long day today. But I was able to pick up 3 sticks at my tobacconist while grabbing the necessary items to set up my father's Tupperdore.










From L to R: Blind Man's Bluff Toro 6x52 ($8.69), Gilberto Oliva Reserva Blanc Torpedo ($7.49), La Aurora ADN Dominicano Robusto ($7.69).

Whatever the total price is for that. I'm too tired to add it up. I spent just over $60 total on everything for the Tupperdore, but I was reimbursed for much of it. But the cigars are mine.

Gonna get some more sticks next week.


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Just grabbed me a box of these right here! Scary I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good smokes.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Those are some good smokes.


I think I'm more excited about the Cigwar stick I got from him as a body guard. Pretty sure it's from 2014....looks guuuuud. Gonna try not to open this box of Kruegers for awhile tho. I got other stuff I can smoke for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Did anybody pick up the new EZ revolver? I went to their sites as soon as I got the email and they were sold out already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Stopped and checked out the new smoke shop location. Really nice lounge area open to everyone. Grabbed these as well. 3 of which were in the bargain bin! Seriously love my shop and their bargain bin!


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Did anybody pick up the new EZ revolver? I went to their sites as soon as I got the email and they were sold out already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't even get the email lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Did anybody pick up the new EZ revolver? I went to their sites as soon as I got the email and they were sold out already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I have spent way to much this month...and it's only the 5th 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

SC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Some Liga























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> Some Liga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

TCstr8 said:


> Some Liga


Wow, you got the whole rat kingdom there. Sweet!


----------



## Rondo

That Mod paycheck is pretty sweet, eh?


----------



## ebnash

TCstr8 said:


> Some Liga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


#Hell Yeah! Nice score!


----------



## lex61

bobbya08 said:


> Did anybody pick up the new EZ revolver? I went to their sites as soon as I got the email and they were sold out already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't pull the trigger but they sure looked good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

Rondo said:


> That Mod paycheck is pretty sweet, eh?


Bought them before I cashed it. Damn thing bounced...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Small Batch pickup


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Small Batch pickup


Blind Man all the way....great cigars nice pickup brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

czartann said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


For some reason...those always remind me of pudgy taters...I don't know why...I need a drink....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

September was good or bad month depending on how you look at it.

A Davidoff Oro Blanco










2 more boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 









4 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2007









3 Boxes of Masters Selection 2008









8 Boxes of Davidoff Maxamars Anniversary 









Box of PG 20th









Opus X 20th Anniversary Father an Son









More OpusX and Fuente love


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> September was good or bad month depending on how you look at it.
> 
> A Davidoff Oro Blanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Boxes of Masters Selection 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Boxes of Davidoff Maxamars Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of PG 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus X 20th Anniversary Father an Son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More OpusX and Fuente love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now my week is complete..love these posts..thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

php007 said:


> September was good or bad month depending on how you look at it.
> 
> A Davidoff Oro Blanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Boxes of Masters Selection 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Boxes of Davidoff Maxamars Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of PG 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus X 20th Anniversary Father an Son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More OpusX and Fuente love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding. I've yet to try a davidoff but I'm assuming they're good if you bought that many of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Since I'm an Oliva fan, I couldn't pass up this sampler. I'm dying to find out how these Hellions and Wraths are!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Ezra Zion Blending Sessions 5-pack. Or at least that's what it was supposed to be. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> September was good or bad month depending on how you look at it.
> 
> A Davidoff Oro Blanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 boxes of Davidoff Masters Selection 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Boxes of Masters Selection 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Boxes of Davidoff Maxamars Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of PG 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus X 20th Anniversary Father an Son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More OpusX and Fuente love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see your stocking up for the rapture! Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

first order came in still waiting for one more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Yesterday?s haul


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pretty sharks :grin2:


----------



## yamirstogies239

davidoffs and sancho panzas came in 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toofargone

I picked up these boxes to stock up on NC's, waiting for them to arrive 

Oliva V Melanio Robusto
Brickhouse Corona Larga
Liga Privada No.9 Belicoso Oscuro
Liga Privada Dirty Rat
CAO Flathead Carb
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Press
Tatuaje TAA 2017
Rocky Patel Royale Toro
Herrera Esteli Norteno Robusto Grande
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro Robusto
E.P. Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro Piramides Royal
RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology Grand Corona

Looking forward to trying them all


----------



## Kidvegas

toofargone said:


> I picked up these boxes to stock up on NC's, waiting for them to arrive
> 
> Oliva V Melanio Robusto
> 
> Brickhouse Corona Larga
> 
> Liga Privada No.9 Belicoso Oscuro
> 
> Liga Privada Dirty Rat
> 
> CAO Flathead Carb
> 
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Press
> 
> Tatuaje TAA 2017
> 
> Rocky Patel Royale Toro
> 
> Herrera Esteli Norteno Robusto Grande
> 
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro Robusto
> 
> E.P. Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro Piramides Royal
> 
> RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology Grand Corona
> 
> Looking forward to trying them all


That's a killer list bro! Impressive selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toofargone

Kidvegas said:


> That's a killer list bro! Impressive selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm new to the NC world so hopefully I've chosen well  I've had a couple from this list, but they weren't in the best of condition (got them from a sampler pack). Hopefully these will be better


----------



## mrolland5500

Wifey brought these home I was just saying I need some quick smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Wifey brought these home I was just saying I need some quick smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen those around. I know fuente, and lfd makes some good short smokes in tins like that. Let us know how those are.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> I've seen those around. I know fuente, and lfd makes some good short smokes in tins like that. Let us know how those are.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Will do bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toofargone

A nice bag of Liga Privada No.9 Belicoso Oscuros










Olivia Serie V Melanio Robustos










Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

I love the V label on those cigars.


----------



## Hickorynut

Say hello to my little friends....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just a few Padilla batch 7, oh and the one at the top? a gift from a buddy at my local lounge, im sure you guys know what that is


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Just a few Padilla batch 7, oh and the one at the top? a gift from a buddy at my local lounge, im sure you guys know what that is


The elusive one!......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Hickorynut said:


> Say hello to my little friends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Is that one on the left the challenge sampler?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Bobalu 5er and a couple to try.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> Just a few Padilla batch 7, oh and the one at the top? a gift from a buddy at my local lounge, im sure you guys know what that is


Please tell me it sucks, even if it doesn't - never could land one myself.


----------



## eliot

Got my Bobalu sampler today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Is that one on the left the challenge sampler?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes...and the right is the full body sampler with somehow 7 cigars for 24.95

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

MattT said:


> Bobalu 5er and a couple to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I really enjoy those punch gran puro Nicaraguas!


----------



## hawk45

Got to meet AJ Fernandez tonight at our local weekly cigar tasting, pretty cool!
I'm not really a "selfie" guy so no photo, as I much prefer a strong handshake.

Then stopped by the humidor to grab some sticks that have been on my "Try" list for a while.


----------



## gunnersguru

so this weeks buys are , 1 box liga undercrown sungrown and a box of pappy van winkle family reserve


----------



## Hickorynut

gunnersguru said:


> so this weeks buys are , 1 box liga undercrown sungrown and a box of pappy van winkle family reserve


Mmmm Good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Rain is seriously here. Since I am down to about 2,000 cigars, better stock up on shorter smokes for winter. These boxes and tins just arrived from Cigar Auctioneer:
San Lotano Habano toro - my #1 regular cigar
Tatuaje Series P robusto
CAO MX Dagger
Padron Corticos
Partagas Black Pronto


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a couple sticks last night while at the lounge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed a couple sticks last night while at the lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy Skinny Monsters. Great time of year for one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Small Batch and Bobalu Challenge.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ezra Zion coffee and COTM (or now referred to as C&COTM ) order arrived today!

Not sure what smells better the coffee or cigars...hey @mrolland5500 which EZ has the sandpaper band ?!?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion coffee and COTM (or now referred to as C&COTM ) order arrived today!
> 
> Not sure what smells better the coffee or cigars...hey @mrolland5500 which EZ has the sandpaper band ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks like the keys to my heart.....May need to drop my FOG COTM and come to the dark side.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> That looks like the keys to my heart.....May need to drop my FOG COTM and come to the dark side.


It's limited to 100 slots as of a few minutes ago they still had some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> That looks like the keys to my heart.....May need to drop my FOG COTM and come to the dark side.


I just signed up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion coffee and COTM (or now referred to as C&COTM ) order arrived today!
> 
> Not sure what smells better the coffee or cigars...hey @mrolland5500 which EZ has the sandpaper band ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's the Ezra zeppelin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 aj fernandez new world connecticut 
1 aj fernandez new world puro especial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A few goodies from the new B&M,


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few goodies from the new B&M,
> 
> View attachment 158553


Nice pick up Nathan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few goodies from the new B&M,
> 
> View attachment 158553


Ohhh fortune cookie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few goodies from the new B&M,
> View attachment 158553


Son!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepimp

Had a New World Conn. this morning. It had been aging for maybe around a year. Some nice wood citrus on the retrohale. Enjoyable morning smoke.


----------



## yamirstogies239

1 lord blackburn
5 primo de cuba
don felos bundle
famous dominican selection 2000 bundle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> A few goodies from the new B&M,
> 
> View attachment 158553


Looks like @mrolland5500 is running off on you a little. Wish my local shops carried more off the mainstream stuff. What shop are you getting them from?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Looks like @mrolland5500 is running off on you a little. Wish my local shops carried more off the mainstream stuff. What shop are you getting them from?


It's called Smokers Abbey, they have a shop in Tennessee and now one here. I didn't ask but I'm assuming it's probably a franchise deal because the guy running this one is definitely the owner.


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's called Smokers Abbey, they have a shop in Tennessee and now one here. I didn't ask but I'm assuming it's probably a franchise deal because the guy running this one is definitely the owner.


Slick looking place.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Had a good haul today!










From L to R: Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto ($6.99), Perdomo Factory Tour Blend Torpedo Maduro ($7.49), Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature ($9.49), El Rey del Mundo Natural Plantations Slim Panatella ($4.79...more on this cigar below), La Palina Illumination Lancero ($11.99), Tatuaje Miami Lancero ($11.29), and finally....a tin of Nat Sherman Cigarillos for half-time smokes during football season ($21.99).

All total was a hair over $74.

Now, about that DAMNED El Rey.....there is absolutely NO INFORMATION about this size of cigar. I looked around online for an hour, growling to myself, before I finally came across the closest information I could find: a list of different El Rey cigars that were not Cubans. And on that list was one listed as a Slim Panatella at 6.5x30. The one I have measures about 6.25 inches in length, so I have to imagine that is as close as I'm going to get.

I'll tell you: it is THE most frustrating thing I've dealt with cigar-wise in a while. So if anyone has any information about this cigar, or if you've smoked it before, then do let me know. As you can see, it's a slim little thing. And it's not a Cuban, obviously.

All in all, not a bad haul. My tupperdore needs filling, so this is good.


----------



## GOT14U

pwaggs said:


> I really enjoy Skinny Monsters. Great time of year for one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn skippy firsts year with them! Loving them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Jade Falcon said:


> Now, about that DAMNED El Rey.....there is absolutely NO INFORMATION about this size of cigar. I looked around online for an hour, growling to myself, before I finally came across the closest information I could find: a list of different El Rey cigars that were not Cubans. And on that list was one listed as a Slim Panatella at 6.5x30. The one I have measures about 6.25 inches in length, so I have to imagine that is as close as I'm going to get.


From what I've seen, plantations is the vitola. Is it just the .25" of missing length that makes you think it's a different cigar than the 6.5x30 Plantations sold at jr/c.com/fdirect?


----------



## Jade Falcon

disco_potato said:


> From what I've seen, plantations is the vitola. Is it just the .25" of missing length that makes you think it's a different cigar than the 6.5x30 Plantations sold at jr/c.com/fdirect?


Oh wow...you might be right:

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/el-rey-del-mundo-cigars/el-rey-del-mundo/plantations/rmpla

I did consider this, now that I think about it. But I thought 30 ring gauge was too big for this stick; I figured it was around 25 or 28. So I thought it might be an Elegantes:

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/el-rey-del-mundo-cigars/el-rey-del-mundo/elegantes/rmel

But the size is too short.

Looks like it's a Plantations Vitola after all.

:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

My bundle Habana Vieja lanceros came in today. They sent a bunch of swag too. T-shirt, lighter,cutter and stickers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion coffee and COTM (or now referred to as C&COTM ) order arrived today!
> 
> Not sure what smells better the coffee or cigars...hey @mrolland5500 which EZ has the sandpaper band ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same cigars for me. Is the lancero a "The Raven: Nevermore"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WTH? I haven't received anything yet!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion coffee and COTM (or now referred to as C&COTM ) order arrived today!
> 
> Not sure what smells better the coffee or cigars...hey @mrolland5500 which EZ has the sandpaper band ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





lex61 said:


> Same cigars for me. Is the lancero a "The Raven: Nevermore"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


WTH? I haven't received anything yet!


----------



## lex61

SoCal Gunner said:


> WTH? I haven't received anything yet!


Did you at least get a shipping confirmation via email? My email came Friday and order came today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

lex61 said:


> Same cigars for me. Is the lancero a "The Raven: Nevermore"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

lex61 said:


> Did you at least get a shipping confirmation via email? My email came Friday and order came today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got so many I'll have to go back through and check - lok


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Got so many I'll have to go back through and check - lok


Also can log into your account online and check the order they will have tracking posted there also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Speak of the Devil! Isn't that the phrase?


----------



## lex61

SoCal Gunner said:


> Speak of the Devil! Isn't that the phrase?


Speak of the devil indeed! Nice.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> My bundle Habana Vieja lanceros came in today. They sent a bunch of swag too. T-shirt, lighter,cutter and stickers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swag is always a nice surprise.


----------



## php007

The conclusion of September purchases.

2 more Davidoff Master Selection 2007










2 Davidoff Madison Avenue 30th Anniversary










Some More Opus X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got these in the mail today....shall see how they taste. Totally new to me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Got these in the mail today....shall see how they taste. Totally new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good. I think you'll like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> They are good. I think you'll like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably try one out this weekend! If I can squeeze one in during moving. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today's haul from my local shop :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Today's haul from my local shop :grin2:


That's one hell of a shop! Some damn fine smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

I am getting low on my Cigar Fest grab bag and purchases. So, I went and grabbed a few celebration smokes.


----------



## Rondo

Good for the next couple of Tuesdays.


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Good for the next couple of Tuesdays.
> 
> View attachment 159722


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Good for the next couple of Tuesdays.
> 
> View attachment 159722


What the hell are you doin on this side if the tracks? ..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Say hello to my little friends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Really like those oscuros, the annihilation and Texas Select. Haven't had the Texas Select San Andreas Maduro yet. Enjoy me some Bobalu.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

These look and smell deelish :grin2:


----------



## Ewood

gumby-cr said:


> these look and smell deelish :grin2:


wow!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> These look and smell deelish :grin2:


Holy moly....they do look good...maybe Gran Habana is getting serious sgain!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

I got my Bobalu challenge pack a few days ago and also got these guys to try out for some fun:


----------



## UBC03

PTAaron said:


> I got my Bobalu challenge pack a few days ago and also got these guys to try out for some fun:


I'm guessing you know to not store em with regular cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just these, box split with a buddy from local lounge


----------



## PTAaron

UBC03 said:


> I'm guessing you know to not store em with regular cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



Thought of that. 
Doing this for the moment... 
thank you for the warning though!


----------



## PTAaron

So I apparently can't help myself... went to check out a new B&M down the street - they had about 10,000,000 vape accessories, and a small cabinet of cigars - very disappointing. 
Went to my usual store and ended up spending $30 on these... haven't tried any of them before but the Oliva brand seems highly recommended around here... and the others Camacho brand has been catching my eye and they were running special on them. 
Trying to branch out fo m my usual method of randomly picking something that is cheap or just grabbing a1400cc or Guhrka Evil. 
Hope I picked well!


----------



## UBC03

PTAaron said:


> So I apparently can't help myself... went to check out a new B&M down the street - they had about 10,000,000 vape accessories, and a small cabinet of cigars - very disappointing.
> Went to my usual store and ended up spending $30 on these... haven't tried any of them before but the Oliva brand seems highly recommended around here... and the others Camacho brand has been catching my eye and they were running special on them.
> Trying to branch out fo m my usual method of randomly picking something that is cheap or just grabbing a1400cc or Guhrka Evil.
> Hope I picked well!


Camacho makes great smokes and almost every oliva I've had was great

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Today?s haul can someone recommend one to try first tonight. Thanks In advance.


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Today?s haul can someone recommend one to try first tonight. Thanks In advance.


The fourth one from the right I smoked last weekend or the weekend before and it was a good one! Good grab also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

acitalianman13 said:


> Today?s haul can someone recommend one to try first tonight. Thanks In advance.


Drac
Face
Jekyll
Chuck
Are the most delicious IMO, therefore I'd let those rest as long as you can.


----------



## ebnash

Casa Fuente Robustos


----------



## Westside Threat

acitalianman13 said:


> Today?s haul can someone recommend one to try first tonight. Thanks In advance.


Smoked Hyde tonight (third from right) and it was fine. Not bad by any stretch but but not really interesting or memorable. Tiff is good. I'm working my way from right to left...for no particular reason.


----------



## czartann

Thank you mister Postman.. 

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

These were listed at their 2012 price. I read some good reviews and thought wth.


----------



## disco_potato

Just looked those up and there's a Binny's a couple towns over that has these in stock. I never even knew Binny's carried cigars. Has anyone here had those before?


----------



## Tuckerjack

Rondo said:


> View attachment 161330
> 
> 
> These were listed at their 2012 price. I read some good reviews and thought wth.
> 
> View attachment 161338


I'm digging the straight razor in the picture!


----------



## Rondo

Tuckerjack said:


> I'm digging the straight razor in the picture!


I've also been known to use a #10 or #11 blade as well.:wink2:


----------



## Tuckerjack

Rondo said:


> I've also been known to use a #10 or #11 blade as well.:wink2:


Used for "surgical precision"


----------



## Gumby-cr

Time to take the cello's off these :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Time to take the cello's off these :grin2:


Hubba-Hubba!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BaconandEggs

Tatuaje - Undressed box of The Michael

Bought because it's almost Halloween!


----------



## mpomario

Went by Blue Smoke Dallas today. Picked up some I've dying to try. They had a lot of boxes of hit and run and tat the Micheal. They also had some Bishops Blend. The Hoyo Silver and one of the Anacondas will be the first to go. They are having a CAO Amazon Trilogy event on the 3rd with all three available.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> Went by Blue Smoke Dallas today. Picked up some I've dying to try. They had a lot of boxes of hit and run and tat the Micheal. They also had some Bishops Blend. The Hoyo Silver and one of the Anacondas will be the first to go. They are having a CAO Amazon Trilogy event on the 3rd with all three available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickups but DAMN, where's the Bishops Blend ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Nice pickups but DAMN, where's the Bishops Blend ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right? Had to stick to the ones I hadn't tried yet. I could've spent a lot in there. I am sure I'll be back next pay period. I already have some UC Sungrowns and AJF Upmanns, both in toro, on the way. They are carrying a lot of Illusione and BLTC now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Went to the local shop to see what the sales were for the weekend... guy recommended the Rocky Patel Edge Newborn line... 5 for $20 - so I got one of each! Not entirely sure what I love yet, seemed like a good way to try different types. 









Anyone tried these or have any thoughts?


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey where are you guys picking up the tatuaje Michaels from? Can?t seem to find any in stock.


----------



## Hickorynut

Night-night....see you in a year or so....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PTAaron said:


> Went to the local shop to see what the sales were for the weekend... guy recommended the Rocky Patel Edge Newborn line... 5 for $20 - so I got one of each! Not entirely sure what I love yet, seemed like a good way to try different types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried these or have any thoughts?


I really like The Edge. They need a lot of rest to really shine. 
Intriguing though. Great price if they are decent. Let us know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Thanks CP. $5 each. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

mpomario said:


> I really like The Edge. They need a lot of rest to really shine.
> Intriguing though. Great price if they are decent. Let us know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I'll give them a bit in the humidor...
The guy at the shop was throwing out a lot of info but I think he mentioned that RP had made these for the Wild Bill stores... but maybe I got that mixed up. He had a lot of info that came out all at once


----------



## csk415

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey where are you guys picking up the tatuaje Michaels from? Can?t seem to find any in stock.


I have not bought any but did see them here. 
https://www.cdmcigars.com/shop/cigars/tatuaje-monster-series-10-the-michael/


----------



## BaconandEggs

Just got a box of Tatuaje "The Krueger" from last halloween.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Some singles from the local shop earlier today


----------



## JtAv8tor

Local shop had me make them some custom shelving for the walk in...paid in cigars










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Local shop had me make them some custom shelving for the walk in...paid in cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a pretty sweet deal there!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Local shop had me make them some custom shelving for the walk in...paid in cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice box of retros you have there.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Super Ligero close-outs.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Got some ERDM LCS I've been wanting to try for a new budget smoke. Some Buena Vistas for $11 I was always curious about and some more LA Corojos. The latter had beetle damage. CP already has replacements on the way. Got a freebie too. A favorite Perdomo morning coffee stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a box of the new The T at the Matt Booth event....side note he is a killer guy! Also grabbed 5 UC tins and a ton of freebies during the event! Hats of to Fine Ash Cigars for putting this on! Get yourself some T's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

AOK























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I bought an LGC Stocking Sampler this week on Cigar Page. The stocking was larger and nicer than expected. I thought it would be felt and and Iron On patch or decal. But it was furry with a nice big embroidered logo. I think I may get the Punch one for my dog Spenser.


----------



## FunkBass55

Picked up a few new sticks to try from the local B&M. The Nub fiver courtesy of CB. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus tins and more


----------



## Mike2147

DE event today at the local smoke shop.... nice swag and waiting to hear on my raffle. Not to mention the Pappy Lons









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus tins and more


Where did you snag those tins?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Mike2147 said:


> DE event today at the local smoke shop.... nice swag and waiting to hear on my raffle. Not to mention the Pappy Lons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Been real curious about those Deadwoods. Let us know what you think. Great pick ups.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mpomario said:


> Been real curious about those Deadwoods. Let us know what you think. Great pick ups.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deadwoods are a good smoke. It's not flavored, but has sweetened tip. Reminds me of a pipe tobacco type cigar with a sweet tip. Not bad at all.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

quesquared said:


> Deadwoods are a good smoke. It's not flavored, but has sweetened tip. Reminds me of a pipe tobacco type cigar with a sweet tip. Not bad at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sounds a lot like the natural line. I'm going to have to try one to see if there's a big enough difference to switch or use as an alternative. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Big mail call today. From the CI 31% Off Halloween sale, boxes of Drew Estate Nirvana Torpedo and Joya Black Toros, with the bonus samlpler os 5 acids and Unercown Shade, and a pound of D&R Rimboche SJ. And from LJ Peretti, two 4 oz. cakes of Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Sounds a lot like the natural line. I'm going to have to try one to see if there's a big enough difference to switch or use as an alternative. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My opinion they are better then the natural line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mike2147 said:


> Where did you snag those tins?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


They get tins each year at my local shop around this time.


----------



## Mike2147

Gumby-cr said:


> They get tins each year at my local shop around this time.


Thanks brother

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Birthday weekend so copped some nice Padrons. Already had the Tat and traded a CC for the LFD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayes

mpomario said:


> Thanks CP. $5 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how the Sungrown are? I have been trying to find one locally, and I have not found any.


----------



## mpomario

Hayes said:


> Let me know how the Sungrown are? I have been trying to find one locally, and I have not found any.


They are almost impossible to find locally. I got mine on CP. I think they have tenners on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

LFD Double Ligero


----------



## acitalianman13

My 1$ purchase


----------



## bostoneo

Some gueguense robustos mmm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

bostoneo said:


> Some gueguense robustos mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna negative RG you unless you change your avatar. :kicknuts:


----------



## Hickorynut

acitalianman13 said:


> My 1$ purchase


"I'll buy that for a dollar"..........actually I did. Put em to bed for a while so I hear......:grin2:


----------



## bostoneo

Bestpricecigars strikes my wallet again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Bestpricecigars strikes my wallet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Newbie starting the sampler dance. 

Flores y Rodriguez 10th Anniversary Reserva Limitada


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bostoneo said:


> Some gueguense robustos mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bostoneo said:


> Bestpricecigars strikes my wallet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're friends, right?


----------



## bostoneo

SoCal Gunner said:


> We're friends, right?


Sure bro hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

Simply tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

I Bought some small sticks this week, and started to like these little elegant tins.






















Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Last week's haul and I think the last one for the near future. Avo box from Famous. The good stuff below it, Cabaiguan, Ashton, Jamie Garcia Reserve, JDN Cuatro Cinco, Curivari Leaf, Tatuaje is from a couple FoxCigar samplers. Everything else were set it and forget it bids on cbid. Didn't expect any to stick but almost all did. Those montrosities on the left...8x80 and I'm already regretting it.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje The Michael
Caldwell-
The king is dead
Long live the king
Blind Man's bluff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Went by the b&m today and grabbed a couple smokes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A little bit of time on this RC 2nd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a couple from a shop in my area. Well not to close, but we are making a night of it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed a couple from a shop in my area. Well not to close, but we are making a night of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Montecristo EPIC, Rocky Patel Royale, and Montecristo Noches


----------



## ebnash

SBC Purchase


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> SBC Purchase


That's not the right pic! I know what you got! Lol...helluva a buy I say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Lets see, Opus X Lost City, Melanio V Torpedo, Regina 4 Nicaragua and 5 Dominican, AJ sampler and one of my favorites AJ New World Torpedoes receiving all on Wednesday.


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> That's not the right pic! I know what you got! Lol...helluva a buy I say!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops. Fixed...


----------



## Tulse

15 for $28 on CP. Test drive tonight.


----------



## Ewood

This month's EZ COTM

-Original tantrum
-tantrum passive aggressive
-EZ FTK
-Bee's Knees
-Special thanksgiving blend









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Tulse said:


> 15 for $28 on CP. Test drive tonight.


One of the first sticks I've bought back in July. Still haven't tried one though.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Ewood said:


> This month's EZ COTM
> 
> -Original tantrum
> -tantrum passive aggressive
> -EZ FTK
> -Bee's Knees
> -Special thanksgiving blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What coffee came with it this time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

bobbya08 said:


> What coffee came with it this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EZ "naughty bits" smells much lighter than last month's bag









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My Ez order came in today.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Anacondas and some MB3 Churchills for spring. Have another box of Anacondas coming. May have to sell a box though. Purchased too close to Christmas.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> Anacondas and some MB3 Churchills for spring. Have another box of Anacondas coming. May have to sell a box though. Purchased too close to Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have some anacondas coming as well, can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

These cigars are a 7x70 Rg of heavenly goodness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

^^ those are massive


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have known even out of the state's you wouldn't miss an ez release!! You got skills sir! #HellYeah

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Should have known even out of the state's you wouldn't miss an ez release!! You got skills sir! #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Well honestly anytime they have a new batch coming out they go ahead and send me 10 initially I'm not supposed to tell that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Well honestly anytime they have a new batch coming out they go ahead and send me 10 initially I'm not supposed to tell that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a list I need on lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> That's a list I need on lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bribery!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Well honestly anytime they have a new batch coming out they go ahead and send me 10 initially I'm not supposed to tell that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops!! Either way that's awesome. Inside connection.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should really sponsor you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> They should really sponsor you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My Lawless Day order


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> My Lawless Day order


Those yellow roses are freaking fantastic. How's the Waltz?


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Those yellow roses are freaking fantastic. How's the Waltz?


The Waltz is one of my all time favorites - probably top 3 for me. That's the box I ordered and he grabbed one of each and gave me a great price so I took them both.


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> The Waltz is one of my all time favorites - probably top 3 for me. That's the box I ordered and he grabbed one of each and gave me a great price so I took them both.


Can't pass up a good deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> My Lawless Day order


You lucky guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

php007 said:


> 15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez that's a bunch of boxes.


----------



## quesquared

php007 said:


> 15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> 15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting.. It was worth the wait..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> I've been waiting.. It was worth the wait..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You both had a response.. I tried but was speechless at that pic.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> You both had a response.. I tried but was speechless at that pic.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm a little more used to his posts..nothing he's firing up surprises me anymore..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I'm a little more used to his posts..nothing he's firing up surprises me anymore..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I can't help it. That stack would pay my rent for a year.. I'm in awe really, and hope one day ... One day!! I can bee like that when i grow up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> 15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how much do boxes go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> My Lawless Day order


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

php007 said:


> 15 boxes of The Year of The Dog and a Padron refill of half Maduro and half Natural. Sorry no pic of the Padron refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're you a born in the year of the dog or just love those sticks? Or both?


----------



## czartann

Basin / Fuma Em Corda / Anaconda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

SoCal Gunner said:


> We're you a born in the year of the dog or just love those sticks? Or both?


No, I am huge fan of the brand and have been very impressed with what they have put out this year.


----------



## blackrabbit

Alrightdriver said:


> I can't help it. That stack would pay my rent for a year.. I'm in awe really, and hope one day ... One day!! I can bee like that when i grow up.


You have to get out of the rent trap. You need to own your own home or you are working to build up someone elses empire. I would own multiple homes if all the rent I paid in my early years went to a mortgage instead. My mortgage now is less than the rent I did pay on the same place before I bought it and when I am really old I should have a very minimal housing expense.


----------



## blackrabbit

czartann said:


> Basin / Fuma Em Corda / Anaconda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told by Small Batch that the Basins have been re released, and saw the boxes now have 20 instead of last years release of 18. Please let us know how they compare if you are experienced with last years release.


----------



## czartann

blackrabbit said:


> I was told by Small Batch that the Basins have been re released, and saw the boxes now have 20 instead of last years release of 18. Please let us know how they compare if you are experienced with last years release.


The Amazon Basin that I got from our local B&M was from their old batch (2 yrs ago according to the owner). Only the Corda and Anaconda were latest batch (2017).


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> You have to get out of the rent trap. You need to own your own home or you are working to build up someone elses empire. I would own multiple homes if all the rent I paid in my early years went to a mortgage instead. My mortgage now is less than the rent I did pay on the same place before I bought it and when I am really old I should have a very minimal housing expense.


True.. However I have next to no credit, and just now got a job i can do better than scrape by doing.. Everything is eventual, for now i do what i got to do.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

My box is finally here! She's a thing of beauty!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> My box is finally here! She's a thing of beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look nice indeed! nice pickup


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> My box is finally here! She's a thing of beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Strongest nicotine cigar I have smoked I think! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Very excited about this order coming in!!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ewood said:


> Very excited about this order coming in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


As you should brother NICE SCORE!!

Those Acid DeepDish where my gateway into the cigar world. Haven't had one in years but, definitely a favorite in my early days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Strongest nicotine cigar I have smoked I think!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stronger than the Todos Las Dias? Sounds like I have to hunt these down. Of course everything Saka has done after he left Drew Estate has been fantastic.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Stronger than the Todos Las Dias? Sounds like I have to hunt these down. Of course everything Saka has done after he left Drew Estate has been fantastic.


I definitely think so, but it could just be me and how it hit me today. But I don't feel to many cigars in the head. I definitely felt this one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

blackrabbit said:


> I was told by Small Batch that the Basins have been re released, and saw the boxes now have 20 instead of last years release of 18. Please let us know how they compare if you are experienced with last years release.


Awesome. I have been waiting for someone to confirm this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> Very excited about this order coming in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thompson?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Just received my purchase from ?Bobbya08? amazing


----------



## bobbya08

acitalianman13 said:


> Just received my purchase from ?Bobbya08? amazing


Glad they made it safe and sound brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Winnings from tonight's raffle. Looks like these bad boys just got shipped out to B&Ms this week. Looking forward to trying one in a few weeks.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TCstr8 said:


> Winnings from tonight's raffle. Looks like these bad boys just got shipped out to B&Ms this week. Looking forward to trying one in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Been waiting on those. Hope my local shop gets some.


----------



## crash-wizard

Received these two weeks ago:

Drew Estate Tabak Especial 5-Pack
Ave Maria 5-Pack
Camacho Ditka Signature 5-Pack

Waiting for these to arrive on Monday:

Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Corojo - 5-Pack 
Rocky Patel Dark Dominican Churchill - 5-Pack
Drew Estate Java Mint Corona - 5-Pack
CAO Flathead V55 Camshaft - 5-Pack


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Yesterday's order. 

Man O' War Armada - 5
La Antiguedad by My Father - 10
Ave Maria Argentum - 5
Liga Privada T52 Drew Estate Ave - 3 
Maria Divinia - 5
My Father - 5
Drew Estate Undercrown - 10
Gurkha Beast - 5
AVO Classic - 5
Avo Uvezian 88 Limited Edition 2014 
Drew Estate Liga Privada No. 9 - 3 
Don Pepin Garcia My Father - 5
My Uzi Weighs a Ton - 10
New World by AJ Fernandez - 5 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 - 5

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Another box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

arsham.boduryan said:


> Yesterday's order.
> 
> Man O' War Armada - 5
> La Antiguedad by My Father - 10
> Ave Maria Argentum - 5
> Liga Privada T52 Drew Estate Ave - 3
> Maria Divinia - 5
> My Father - 5
> Drew Estate Undercrown - 10
> Gurkha Beast - 5
> AVO Classic - 5
> Avo Uvezian 88 Limited Edition 2014
> Drew Estate Liga Privada No. 9 - 3
> Don Pepin Garcia My Father - 5
> My Uzi Weighs a Ton - 10
> New World by AJ Fernandez - 5
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 - 5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Really good spread. I'm very curious what will you think about Gurkha after you try the rest of them.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> True.. However I have next to no credit, and just now got a job i can do better than scrape by doing.. Everything is eventual, for now i do what i got to do.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If there is a credit union for federal employees look into getting an account there and look into their loan offers. Our first mortgage was nothing down from the state employee's credit union.


----------



## Mister Stogie

The devil site made me do it!!! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man O'War Armada $16
Caldwell The king is Dead 5pk $29
Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff $19
Gurkha knife $22
Edgar Hoil ( OSOK) one shot one kill box $41
AJ Fernandez New World box $85
Lucious Lyon Tubo box $25
Lucious Lyon cutter $25
Lucious Lyon lighter$19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Today?s haul


----------



## mpomario

Mister Stogie said:


> The devil site made me do it!!!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Really been curious about those EPs. Let us know how they are after you try a couple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

mpomario said:


> Really been curious about those EPs. Let us know how they are after you try a couple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had one, either. I'm trying to let everything acclimate for a bit before giving them a taste, but the temptation is killing me! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

For you bargain stick guys this is from Ford on Fifth. It's a $20 mystery sampler. Worth it IMO. Far better than a $20 sampler from the big retailers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

These sticks got them from their Thompson cigar club. Not impressed.. when wonder if I can return them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

czartann said:


> These sticks got them from their Thompson cigar club. Not impressed.. when wonder if I can return them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you would of asked before getting involved with any Thompson clubs. I've ordered boxes from them in the past and got through unscathed but, they're clubs are notoriously crappy! I'm sure if you do some searching within the forum you'll find plenty of horrors stories.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

I recently picked up some Ava Maria's off of CigarBid, I want to try em. They were what I call a very good price under $2.00/stick delivered. So far the sampler were what I call a good value Cigar. Apparently Ava Maria is made for CI, CigarBid, and Cigar Dot Com (private label), by AJ Fernandez.

FYI. IMHO.


----------



## czartann

Kidvegas said:


> Wish you would of asked before getting involved with any Thompson clubs. I've ordered boxes from them in the past and got through unscathed but, they're clubs are notoriously crappy! I'm sure if you do some searching within the forum you'll find plenty of horrors stories.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually never signed up but they sent it anyway. I learned that when you login to your account, it has a default box checked that you agree to join their monthly club.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

czartann said:


> I actually never signed up but they sent it anyway. I learned that when you login to your account, it has a default box checked that you agree to join their monthly club.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK...thats shady.


----------



## Kidvegas

Thompson is the KING of shady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

You've just acquired a life long stalker..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

I must say this one is quickly becoming one of my top 10









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Shadowdogg said:


> I must say this one is quickly becoming one of my top 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


And yes, before anyone says it, I know my humidity is a bit high, but it is a newly season humidor I just got and I have some Boveda and heartfelt beads in it.. it just has to finally settle down...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> You've just acquired a life long stalker..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Had to restock the sun-grown 8-5-8, found some Yellow Rose and Tennessee Waltz, and a surprise Jericho freebie with those.


----------



## bostoneo

Splitting time























Got these in yesterday along with some Lonsdale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Splitting time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these in yesterday along with some Lonsdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those "T" are freakin great! Nice grab on all of them !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

EZRA Zion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow now that’s going all out, Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did someone have those AVO samplers on sale again?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ran around today to try to get the computer in my car to become ready for inspection and hit some BnMs on the way
Ok. Forgot to take pics before I put them up but.....

Tobacco Cabana 
Foyle Maduros x4 
2 of their house brand 1 Brazilian Maduro and one Connecticut (joy la cabana made by Recluse with very nice pigtails)

Blue smoke Dallas
2 CAO Amazon Basins (they had several boxes)

Underground Cigars
Four Kicks Maduro en Corona Gorda x2
1 Johnny White (House blend)
Underground is a really cool shop that specializes in boutique brands. They had 4 sizes of the FKM in stock and have $4 flat rate shipping. I'll be going back there again for sure. They have 20% everything tomorrow too.
https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product-category/cigars/










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

mpomario said:


> Did someone have those AVO samplers on sale again?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya. We're $18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

bostoneo said:


> Ya. We're $18
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

mpomario said:


> Where at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best cigar prices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

bostoneo said:


> Splitting time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these in yesterday along with some Lonsdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh fak
sorry, just couldn't help myself.

This looks so good man. 
All those on my list. These boxes from Nick look awesome. and hard to find.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta let me know how those farmers are dude. Was looking at them last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Knew I had to get a box after getting one in the noobie sampler trade









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Grabbed a few to try from my local B&M, and a repeat of the Psyko Seven Maduro that I enjoyed last week.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SavageJak said:


> Grabbed a few to try from my local B&M, and a repeat of the Psyko Seven Maduro that I enjoyed last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Solid Choices right there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Newbie treats.


----------



## PTAaron

Took advantage of the pipes and cigars $20 off coupon to order something I would probably never pay full price for, but I hear people talk about all the time. I understand these are better with some rest?


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Took advantage of the pipes and cigars $20 off coupon to order something I would probably never pay full price for, but I hear people talk about all the time. I understand these are better with some rest?


Indeed most Opus I have had are much better with some rest, I can't personally speak for the lost city line though.


----------



## Kidvegas

PTAaron said:


> Took advantage of the pipes and cigars $20 off coupon to order something I would probably never pay full price for, but I hear people talk about all the time. I understand these are better with some rest?


Enjoyed one of those a couple weeks ago. Rest time around a year. Absolutely spectacular NC. Hands down my favorite of the line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

FSG fiver.


----------



## mpomario

Thanks PnC. $19 to the door.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Semper Noctem said:


> FSG fiver.


I have been wanting to try those, are they any good

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Shadowdogg said:


> I have been wanting to try those, are they any good
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Just got them today. Won't fire one up for 6 months or so, but I've heard good things.

I live in Florida and really wanted to try some local tobacco.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tulse said:


> Newbie treats.


You might want to eat something before you smoke that Tat Cojunu if you're not used to nicotine. They pack a punch.


----------



## Mister Stogie

Gumby-cr said:


> You might want to eat something before you smoke that Tat Cojunu if you're not used to nicotine. They pack a punch.


Ironically, you've just explained what the name of the cigar is implying. Cojonu is short for the Spanish word, "Cojonudo", which means "ballsy". The manufacturer is basically saying that you must possess a high level of testicular fortitude to smoke this cigar. LOL!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

JtAv8tor said:


> Indeed most Opus I have had are much better with some rest, I can't personally speak for the lost city line though.





Kidvegas said:


> Enjoyed one of those a couple weeks ago. Rest time around a year. Absolutely spectacular NC. Hands down my favorite of the line!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the best option will be to bury it in the humidor so I'm. Not tempted to try it too soon.


----------



## huffer33

I dipped into a couple of these already. A couple of 5ers of the CORE as it was on sale and I quite like them. AF is the sun-grown Don Thomas. The Padron is from the P&C coupon...


----------



## GOT14U

My Fine Ash Cigar month club purchase....his packs are always killer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

I box of Camacho 3M
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

lukesparksoff said:


> I box of Camacho 3M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do me a favor and answer @MattT 's pm for the holiday exchange

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Today's haul. The other half should be here by the end of the week. I'm such a sucker for good deals. She's absolutely going to KILL me!!!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

lukesparksoff said:


> I box of Camacho 3M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor and answer @MattT 's pm for the holiday exchange
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please PM me if you are going to post off topic. BTW I have sent Matt 3 PM in the last three days


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

lukesparksoff said:


> please PM me if you are going to post off topic. BTW I have sent Matt 3 PM in the last three days


Ya @UBC03 stay on topic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

lukesparksoff said:


> please PM me if you are going to post off topic. BTW I have sent Matt 3 PM in the last three days


I did earlier 12:23 est. . No response. Figured you didn't get it since you didn't respond to the pm or in the exchange thread.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

UBC03 said:


> I did earlier 12:23 est. . No response. Figured you didn't get it since you didn't respond to the pm or in the exchange thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If you are using Tapatalk, Tapatalk PM's suck . As a Mod you should find a better platform to communicate. Because I don't have a PM form you. This is still off topic please pm me . I already have Matt' s box packed and ready to go . And Pm him to let him know I was going to give him a tracking number. This holiday exchange was a bad idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> My Fine Ash Cigar month club purchase....his packs are always killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

lukesparksoff said:


> If you are using Tapatalk, Tapatalk PM's suck . As a Mod you should find a better platform to communicate. Because I don't have a PM form you. This is still off topic please pm me . I already have Matt' s box packed and ready to go . And Pm him to let him know I was going to give him a tracking number. This holiday exchange was a bad idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Sounds like somebody is a bit on the grumpy side. I think it was a great idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@WABOOM....yes that was that good. Thanks brother!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Wow. Sounds like somebody is a bit on the grumpy side. I think it was a great idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... I don't do these things because I have to or because I NEED cigars. I do this as a way for members to get to know each other in a less formal way and bring a little Christmas cheer to guys/gals who may not have family to buy for or receive anything to open up this holiday season.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Thanks... I don't do these things because I have to or because I NEED cigars. I do this as a way for members to get to know each other in a less formal way and bring a little Christmas cheer to guys/gals who may not have family to buy for or receive anything to open up this holiday season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You're doing a good thing. You can't always please everyone. There's always gonna be that one guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Today's haul. I completely forgot about these! The devil site's order will be arriving on Saturday and that's likely the day my wife is going to kick my!!! I'll just play stupid (which I have down to a science, by the way) and blame it on BFS (Black Friday Syndrome)... 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Mister Stogie said:


> Today's haul. The other half should be here by the end of the week. I'm such a sucker for good deals. She's absolutely going to KILL me!!!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


The other half he says... LoL!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

UBC03 said:


> Thanks... I don't do these things because I have to or because I NEED cigars. I do this as a way for members to get to know each other in a less formal way and bring a little Christmas cheer to guys/gals who may not have family to buy for or receive anything to open up this holiday season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No worries on my end. @lukesparksoff and I have been cordially in contact from the start. I think it's a fun idea, and yes, you DO need cigars.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Latest pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Mister Stogie said:


> Today's haul. The other half should be here by the end of the week. I'm such a sucker for good deals. She's absolutely going to KILL me!!!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Holy mother....


----------



## Verdict

Maxh92 said:


> Latest pick up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did what I did 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTAaron

Went to a cigar lounge near my house... in order to smoke what I brought from home I had to pick up something from their humidor... picked this guy up:









Heard good things... and the price was reasonable.


----------



## Hickorynut

I like mysteries......CF Mystery Sampler....yay me...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mister Stogie

The other half of my Black Friday week shopping haul finally arrived today. Only one 5er still missing from CP. I have to get this CAD under control or I'm going to have to buy majority shares in the Sistema tupper company and get myself a good divorce lawyer. Does anyone in Florida know if the ex-wife gets to keep half of my cigars? 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Nice burn line after light up









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Black Friday Mystery Samplers from Cigar Federation. I bought a 20 and a 5 pack. Quite a few here I've never tried. Can anyone tell me what the cigar in the second picture is?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shadowdogg

lex61 said:


> Black Friday Mystery Samplers from Cigar Federation. I bought a 20 and a 5 pack. Quite a few here I've never tried. Can anyone tell me what the cigar in the second picture is?


Which one? No second picture that I see...


----------



## Kidvegas

lex61 said:


> Black Friday Mystery Samplers from Cigar Federation. I bought a 20 and a 5 pack. Quite a few here I've never tried. Can anyone tell me what the cigar in the second picture is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice selection! Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Shadowdogg said:


> Which one? No second picture that I see...


Weird... I see two pics when I look using Tapatalk but only one from my computer. Anyway, at the risk of posting it twice here it is again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

lex61 said:


> Weird... I see two pics when I look using Tapatalk but only one from my computer. Anyway, at the risk of posting it twice here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like the the Crowned Heads 729 Calloway it's a special release from CigarFed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

lex61 said:


> Black Friday Mystery Samplers from Cigar Federation. I bought a 20 and a 5 pack. Quite a few here I've never tried. Can anyone tell me what the cigar in the second picture is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The 3rd one on the top right La Palina Kill Bill is a strong little sucker fyi >


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like the the Crowned Heads 729 Calloway it's a special release from CigarFed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you would know what cigar that was Joe. Between you and Mario it's like having a cigar encyclopedia as friends lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Of course you would know what cigar that was Joe. Between you and Mario it's like having a cigar encyclopedia as friends lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, Mario is the King. I don't know anybody that buys up all the new/special releases like that fella! But while he's away us squires try to help out where we can lol

Seriously though I received one of those in a CFed purchase awhile back. Lit it up a few weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like the the Crowned Heads 729 Calloway it's a special release from CigarFed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that looks like the one. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Heard good things about these.


----------



## csk415

Little My Father pick up from a BOTL.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Mike2147

SBC monthly and a B&M stop on the right.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Mike2147 said:


> SBC monthly and a B&M stop on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Sweet, wonder how will you like Herrera Esteli and Saka. I really liked TAA.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Sweet, wonder how will you like Herrera Esteli and Saka. I really liked TAA.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


All the SBC ones will be new to me. So I'll have to get back with that :grin2:


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Ezra Zion Blending Sessions 10 pack. I haven't had a bad one yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Today. Ten Last Call, ten Illusione Rothschild, ten PDR capa robusto Oscuros, five Camacho Corojo toros
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=170561&stc=1&d=1512608637

Purchased these individual sticks for myself, never had any of them so can't wait to try them but some storage is a must.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Asylum 3 finger case, fits cigars up to 70ring
Palio caddy combo
5er of Caldwell- Long Live The King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

My EZ order and a few opus petite lancero's from '07.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Never had either of these so I'm looking forward to trying. :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Recent order from SBC that the USPS almost lost (twice). Glad they got here safe and sound :grin2: All new sticks I haven't tried either.


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> Recent order from SBC that the USPS almost lost (twice). Glad they got here safe and sound :grin2: All new sticks I haven't tried either.


Nice haul sir!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

bobbya08 said:


> My EZ order and a few opus petite lancero's from '07.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely looking cigars.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Gumby-cr said:


> Recent order from SBC that the USPS almost lost (twice). Glad they got here safe and sound :grin2: All new sticks I haven't tried either.


Excellent haul!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaconandEggs

Couple of Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion A


----------



## bobbya08

BaconandEggs said:


> Couple of Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion A


Wow I'm jealous. I bet those are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

BaconandEggs said:


> Couple of Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion A


Wow! They really box press the heck out of these, don't they? 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Just gonna sneak my little B&M visit amongst you ballers. Can't wait to try the 4KM.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## FunkBass55

Mix of CB wins and local B&M pick ups. Can't wait til the Don Carlos' are rested. Heard alot about those. Also got notified I won a fiver of Oliva Melanio Maduro torpedoes I don't remember bidding on. Gotta take the hit and explain those lol. At least I got them cheap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Here's my little haul from the Joya event...purchased 12 of these won the rest...Merry Christmas to me....
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Nice haul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Recent order from SBC that the USPS almost lost (twice). Glad they got here safe and sound :grin2: All new sticks I haven't tried either.


I've got all those. You sir have some great taste. The hit and runs and the "T" oh hell and the Nacatamale are just top notch dude. Your in for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I've got all those. You sir have some great taste. The hit and runs and the "T" oh hell and the Nacatamale are just top notch dude. Your in for it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw you comment on the Nacatamale about how it almost made you sick from the strength. At that point I knew I had to pick up a box >. I had the Muestra's that came out last year but was only able to pick up a 4 pack before they vanished. Going to try one in a few weeks when they settle down a bit from shipping.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I saw you comment on the Nacatamale about how it almost made you sick from the strength. At that point I knew I had to pick up a box >. I had the Muestra's that came out last year but was only able to pick up a 4 pack before they vanished. Going to try one in a few weeks when they settle down a bit from shipping.


Ya it definitely buzzed my head. I think it may have just been that day for me but not sure. I haven't smoked another one yet to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Hickorynut said:


> Here's my little haul from the Joya event...purchased 12 of these won the rest...Merry Christmas to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 tabacalera serrano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

2011 Original Release Black Label PL


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> 2011 Original Release Black Label PL
> 
> View attachment 171498


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> 2011 Original Release Black Label PL
> 
> View attachment 171498


I'm always amazed at the sticks you post up buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> 2011 Original Release Black Label PL
> 
> View attachment 171498


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> 2011 Original Release Black Label PL
> 
> View attachment 171498


Damn. Just damn.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To quote Jack Nickolas as the Joker: Where does he get those wonderful toys?


----------



## Mike2147

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see your cigar browsing history....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @bobbya08 forgive my ignorance, but what vitola are those?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> I'd like to see your cigar browsing history....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


credit card statement browsing history ...both the same lol


----------



## Semper Noctem

Never mind, I'm an idiot - I see its a sampler now... *Hangs head in shame*


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> @bobbya08 forgive my ignorance, but what vitola are those?


2-Toros
1- Double Robusto
1- Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's awesome right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

LFD cabinet #6 Maduro.....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> LFD cabinet #6 Maduro.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Man those are dark wrappers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Looks might yummy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

bobbya08 said:


> Man those are dark wrappers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the darkest I've ever seen for sure. Feel like they are gonna need a good rest so hopefully I can hold out.... lol.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

bobbya08 said:


> Man those are dark wrappers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt they are dyed. But I love me some LFD
They look really good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These just showed up at my door. Now the temptation to order another cab of 50 or not >


----------



## Randy956

Gumby-cr said:


> These just showed up at my door. Now the temptation to order another cab of 50 or not >


Funny how those magically show up 

Pull the trigger! Get more if you have the bucks.


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> These just showed up at my door. Now the temptation to order another cab of 50 or not >


Man what a score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> Man what a score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! For what I got the cab for I still can't believe it. It's the cheapest I ever saw on those Rothchildes. I actually have the site open on another tab still deciding to get another one.


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks! For what I got the cab for I still can't believe it. It's the cheapest I ever saw on those Rothchildes. I actually have the site open on another tab still deciding to get another one.


As much as I see those talked about on here I still haven't tried one. The last time I was in the B&M they were out and I ended up with some last call maduro which were excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks! For what I got the cab for I still can't believe it. It's the cheapest I ever saw on those Rothchildes. I actually have the site open on another tab still deciding to get another one.


Doooeeet!

Before you change your mind.


----------



## Randy956

Gumby-cr said:


> These just showed up at my door. Now the temptation to order another cab of 50 or not >


Order them before you change your mind.

(Gotta keep the posts in order here...)


----------



## Hickorynut

Mike2147 said:


> LFD cabinet #6 Maduro.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Those look divine!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> As much as I see those talked about on here I still haven't tried one. The last time I was in the B&M they were out and I ended up with some last call maduro which were excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last call Maduro.....guuuuud!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Hickorynut said:


> Those look divine!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm lusting over them already....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> These just showed up at my door. Now the temptation to order another cab of 50 or not >


Yet another time I wish for a double like button.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just got home from my local B&M. My father and I are going on a trip this weekend; flying out early tomorrow to Santa Clara. We plan to do some cigar smoking while we're down there, and he asked me to pick up two sticks for some friends of ours. I'm taking two cigars from my personal stash (not pictured here) for him and I. So I bought two La Aurora cigars for the folks we're meeting up with, and the rest is for my personal stash.










From L to R: My Father La Antiguedad Corona Grande ($8.29), Tatuaje Black Petit Lancero ($9.99), Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Generosos ($7.99), H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon 1844 ($8.29), La Aurora Cameroon and Corojo ($6.49/each).

All total was a bit over $47. Not bad.:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to see pics of the sticks themselves! I wasn't impressed with the Opus I smoked. But it wasn't these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Winter quick smokes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Need to see pics of the sticks themselves! I wasn't impressed with the Opus I smoked. But it wasn't these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to take pics tomorrow maybe. They are in my big tupperdor at the moment and it's a pain in the ass to do through that and play Tetris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'll have to take pics tomorrow maybe. They are in my big tupperdor at the moment and it's a pain in the ass to do through that and play Tetris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry bud , was just curious! I luv me some cigar ****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Don't worry bud , was just curious! I luv me some cigar ****
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's only 4 cigars in the box. It's the Fuente story book. It has a book inside I haven't actually looked at it to be honest. I just took the cellophane off the box and took a peek inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Couple samplers from SB - the unbanded one is a Zino Davidoff 100th robusto


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mail man came early today. Can't wait to try these out.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Mail man came early today. Can't wait to try these out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I love the Killer Bee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A small purchase from the WTS here. Thanks @StogieNinja. Perfect as always.


----------



## Matfam1

GOT14U said:


> Mail man came early today. Can't wait to try these out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Matfam1 said:


> Those look great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Fin De Los are suppose to be killer...I hope bought all these blind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I made the "Naughty List".......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172881&stc=1&d=1513799970

Has Sum Kral Red Knight and one HR Habanos 2000. These are my first, gotta let them age :vs_mad:

THESE BABIES SMEEL STRONG RIGHT THROUGH THE WRAPPERS!


----------



## JPT

I got 4 x Liga Privada Flying Feral Pigs, 2 x Roma Craft Wanderlust, 2 x Padron 1926 90TH anniversary.


----------



## huffer33

Various egar sales that all arrived today. I like they have singles of everything. Some of these were back ordered from the 10% BF sale, some were from the $15 coupon from that, and some from the 25% sale page. Seems like the packages come from a B&M in Warren PA.


----------



## MattT

Some Boutiques for myself...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Various egar sales that all arrived today. I like they have singles of everything. Some of these were back ordered from the 10% BF sale, some were from the $15 coupon from that, and some from the 25% sale page. Seems like the packages come from a B&M in Warren PA.


Those Ts are killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Various egar sales that all arrived today. I like they have singles of everything. Some of these were back ordered from the 10% BF sale, some were from the $15 coupon from that, and some from the 25% sale page. Seems like the packages come from a B&M in Warren PA.


Smart shopping for some really good sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173481&stc=1&d=1513974634

I've heard some good stuff on these sticks, now I will see if I agree!

Nomad Fin De Los Shorty 4x54

McLovin Robusto 5.5 x 50


----------



## CigarScotty

La Flor Dominicana La Volcada










And just ordered a cabinet of these Warped Lirio Rojo (probably my #1 cigar of the year)


----------



## Rondo

annunaki


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173481&stc=1&d=1513974634
> 
> I've heard some good stuff on these sticks, now I will see if I agree!
> 
> Nomad Fin De Los Shorty 4x54
> 
> McLovin Robusto 5.5 x 50


Great stick can't wait to taste some after a little rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> annunaki
> 
> View attachment 173641
> 
> 
> View attachment 173649
> 
> 
> View attachment 173657


Beautiful selection !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Monsters - Merry Xmas to me !


----------



## poppajon75

Out finishing the stocking stuffers for the wife. Can't pick up a bottle of wine at a store that sells cigars as well without also picking up a few cigars. A couple LFD L300 Cab Oscuro and, a WOAM. After what I just spent on perfume for her I may smoke all three and, drink the wine myself lol


----------



## Ender1553

poppajon75 said:


> Out finishing the stocking stuffers for the wife. Can't pick up a bottle of wine at a store that sells cigars as well without also picking up a few cigars. A couple LFD L300 Cab Oscuro and, a WOAM. After what I just spent on perfume for her I may smoke all three and, drink the wine myself lol


Oh... love those short stories!

My last purchase was a box of Gilberto Olivas Reserve, coronas. Recently tried one and it was super similar to the hemmingways.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Just grabbed some Asylum 13 Ogres today. They're not in my usual size range but gotta change it up every now and then. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Scored these for $63. Love some Laranjas.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

my fathers present for me 
2 undercrown shade 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Went in for Bovedas.. Walked out with more..

I've never had a liga so figured I would grab a papas.

Then they had the coronets by the register...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

First box to show up! Can't wait to try these out! BLT nocturnes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> First box to show up! Can't wait to try these out! BLT nocturnes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A few I've picked up over the last few weeks/months. Haven't been smoking many as it's too dang cold and dark. At least they're getting some rest.......


----------



## acitalianman13

Muestra de saka


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

My ogres arrived.
















Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174985&stc=1&d=1514666360

Couldn't pass this up at $2.20 per stick!


----------



## GOT14U

I'm officially full again. Still have two more boxes coming! Oh the problems we bring on ourselves!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Muestra de saka


Have a full stomach! Very good Smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I hope this is my last NC purchase for a long time lol


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

What's the aging potential of Black Honey? Or should it be smoked in the next two years?


----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> What's the aging potential of Black Honey? Or should it be smoked in the next two years?


If it's the latest batch, age them for a 6 months then try one every month or so. Have you had the previous BH release?


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> If it's the latest batch, age them for a 6 months then try one every month or so. Have you had the previous BH release?


Havent had any. Trying to justify the price in my head they are worth it! I have too many cigars so anything I buy a few of, I need to make sure they can age.


----------



## GOT14U

Fine Ash cigar of the month sticks this month! Woop woop!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Fine Ash cigar of the month sticks this month! Woop woop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I adore the Last Rites! They are my favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> I adore the Last Rites! They are my favorite!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go join, worth the $35 all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Go join, worth the $35 all day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black label rep at the cigar lodge likes me, he slips me some every now and then. He even gave a ring the one time.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> The black label rep at the cigar lodge likes me, he slips me some every now and then. He even gave a ring the one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you must be a spender!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Oh you must be a spender!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it comes to Black Label, I'll throw down some serious cash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> First box to show up! Can't wait to try these out! BLT nocturnes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had to let my mine rest good and long....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Mike2147 said:


> I've had to let my mine rest good and long....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more...seems all the BLTC need a long rest to truly shine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> I've had to let my mine rest good and long....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Smoked 1 and yes a rest and they should be great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> First box to show up! Can't wait to try these out! BLT nocturnes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I'm officially full again. Still have two more boxes coming! Oh the problems we bring on ourselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shazam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad to see you back!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

A little Sampler pack









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

AJ flight from Atlantic Cigar.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Smoking Joe

On Cigarbid, $23 incl shipping. Sometimes the devil is good to you. Had to pick up the Gurkha Master Select, right? ...now that it's a Cigar Federation top 25, right? Seriously, for a couple of bucks, I am curious (never tried a Gurkha before...could never choose amongst the 593 different blends and assortment of free knives, swords and other weapons offered with each purchase) :wink2:


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Grabbed a box of Bering casinos and some humidor supplies. I don't expect them to blow me away but I feel like I'll give them a shot. Got a bid in on a box of Alec Bradley American Classic robustos, that looks like a winner. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Army Men, Crux Limitada and Epicure, Providencia Trinitas, Dos77 and Muestra DE Saka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Army Men, Crux Limitada and Epicure, Providencia Trinitas, Dos77 and Muestra DE Saka
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like errbody has said...good to see you back brotha, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Like errbody has said...good to see you back brotha, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


 Thanks Glad to be back bro

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Army Men, Crux Limitada and Epicure, Providencia Trinitas, Dos77 and Muestra DE Saka
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Been seeing those Chogui smokes pop up quite a bit. If the masses are right they must be good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Nice. Been seeing those Chogui smokes pop up quite a bit. If the masses are right they must be good.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


#HellYeah They are awesomely good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Made a little order from cigars.com for the first time never again. Don’t confuse them with cigar.com. The guy on the phone said the most he can do is a refund. It’s not that hard to replace a cigar!!! Poor packaging suprised only that one was damaged(only one with no cello).


----------



## huffer33

acitalianman13 said:


> Made a little order from cigars.com for the first time never again. Don't confuse them with cigar.com. The guy on the phone said the most he can do is a refund. It's not that hard to replace a cigar!!! Poor packaging suprised only that one was damaged(only one with no cello).


That is pretty lame. I got hit with a squished box over the holidays - already received the replacements no questions and no returns asked. That was a seasonal release sungrown Hemingway too.


















Didn't get a good pick of the survivors.


----------



## huffer33

My picks from the egars clearance sale - came to <$5 per stick averaged out. These shipped _yesterday_ - glad the holidays have passed.


----------



## bobbya08

huffer33 said:


> My picks from the egars clearance sale - came to <$5 per stick averaged out. These shipped _yesterday_ - glad the holidays have passed.


Nice haul for less than $5 a pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

huffer33 said:


> My picks from the egars clearance sale - came to <$5 per stick averaged out. These shipped _yesterday_ - glad the holidays have passed.


#HELLYEAH very good hall!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few singles from a local shop. Surprised to find the Asylum's in lancero as this shop owner carries most sticks in the 60+ ring gauge size for some reason.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Army Men, Crux Limitada and Epicure, Providencia Trinitas, Dos77 and Muestra DE Saka
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talkin about. The MDS are pretty good bud. Worth smoking one and then letting the others rest a bit. Can't wait to get his Unicorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Today's order.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Got some good cigarbid hauls on sticks I like along with some local grabs. The AVOs are a bit larger then expected but still great smokes. Rest time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Very nice haul guys!!!! Very bad influence for me


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Got my casinos and a humi-jar today. Next week I'm expecting my American classics and a travel humidor.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOICE!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> NOICE!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you'd like these lol. I haven't tried the diesel shorty yet but those Roma's are always good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

I think it's time for a new humidor..... mines a little full . Alec Bradley American sun grown with a lighter, Kristoff sampler and diesel heart of darkness!


----------



## selpo

Tuckerjack said:


> I think it's time for a new humidor..... mines a little full . Alec Bradley American sun grown with a lighter, Kristoff sampler and diesel heart of darkness!


Whatever size you think the next humidor should be, buy at least double that size! If you are like most of us, you will have that one filled too in no time:wink2:


----------



## Matfam1

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the diesel shortys, what are the ones on top?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Matfam1 said:


> I love the diesel shortys, what are the ones on top?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Romacraft Aquitaine mode 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> That's what I'm talkin about. The MDS are pretty good bud. Worth smoking one and then letting the others rest a bit. Can't wait to get his Unicorn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be waiting a while on that Unicorn.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

Pm sent @GOT14U.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Did one of you guys buy the last box of Tatuaje K222 Broadleaf Reserva from SBC? Got a box of Noelles and Cazadores though coming next week :grin2:


----------



## zephead61

COTM from Cigar Federation









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Umbagog
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Oops sorry wrong place


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Courtesy of Small Batch. Best CS and the fastest delivery of and retailer.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These arrived today :grin2: Glad they made the option to buy these in boxes of 10 and not have to buy the collection of 100 (even though I would love to own it).


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> You may be waiting a while on that Unicorn.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Ya I don't think it's gonna happen. My local shop didn't get any..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> These arrived today :grin2: Glad they made the option to buy these in boxes of 10 and not have to buy the collection of 100 (even though I would love to own it).


Who has those

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Who has those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


SBC and they are going quick. I think they only got 1 box of each but they still have some sizes available :wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> SBC and they are going quick. I think they only got 1 box of each but they still have some sizes available :wink2:


Thank you sir

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Needles and La Opulencia !


----------



## bobbya08

Scored a Muestra de Saka unicorn today. Pics when I get home lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Scored a Muestra de Saka unicorn today. Pics when I get home lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tease!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Needles and La Opulencia !


I see you got some cakes as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Boutique..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Scored a Muestra de Saka unicorn today. Pics when I get home lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude!:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Scored a Muestra de Saka unicorn today. Pics when I get home lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well. I got these. So pfffftttttt.










~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I see you got some cakes as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As usual the ones you sent me were lousy so I had to see if it's just your storage methods ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> As usual the ones you sent me were lousy so I had to see if it's just your storage methods ! :vs_laugh:


Lol...did you get the smaller Vitala or the bigger ones like what I sent you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Lol...did you get the smaller Vitala or the bigger ones like what I sent you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bigger ones - they are a great size. And in fairness it saved me shipping so I had to do it !


----------



## GOT14U

First order to come in from my shopping spree. This one is thanks to @mrolland5500 and @blackrabbit these are good and the price was right!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viva Republica Culebra :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> First order to come in from my shopping spree. This one is thanks to @mrolland5500 and @blackrabbit these are good and the price was right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh2:

Another Hot Wheel fan!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> First order to come in from my shopping spree. This one is thanks to @mrolland5500 and @blackrabbit these are good and the price was right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up. Those Ninfas are great. You need to get some darks to try also.


----------



## GOT14U

I didn't think it would happen but while searching the inter web last night I found a lead on a Muestra de Saka unicorn...thanks to @bobbya08 for poking me with the info that he found one....it's like I discovered the wheel or a field of diamonds. Not sure a grown man should be this happy over a damn cigar but I am. Will post once it arrives....next question will be how will I ever justifying smoking it? I'm like a damn kid right now and I tried to explain it to my wife so that she could be excited with me but all I got from her was something about a Louis Vuitton purse or Gucci sunglasses....and then she left to go shopping...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Well. I got these. So pfffftttttt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I've read these are very good.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Fuente goodness









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I didn't think it would happen but while searching the inter web last night I found a lead on a Muestra de Saka unicorn...thanks to @bobbya08 for poking me with the info that he found one....it's like I discovered the wheel or a field of diamonds. Not sure a grown man should be this happy over a damn cigar but I am. Will post once it arrives....next question will be how will I ever justifying smoking it? I'm like a damn kid right now and I tried to explain it to my wife so that she could be excited with me but all I got from her was something about a Louis Vuitton purse or Gucci sunglasses....and then she left to go shopping...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PREACH!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roseman128

GOT14U said:


> I didn't think it would happen but while searching the inter web last night I found a lead on a Muestra de Saka unicorn...thanks to @bobbya08 for poking me with the info that he found one....it's like I discovered the wheel or a field of diamonds. Not sure a grown man should be this happy over a damn cigar but I am. Will post once it arrives....next question will be how will I ever justifying smoking it? I'm like a damn kid right now and I tried to explain it to my wife so that she could be excited with me but all I got from her was something about a Louis Vuitton purse or Gucci sunglasses....and then she left to go shopping...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small Batch Cigar posted a photo on Instagram the other day. Is that where you ordered from??? They also had a lot of limited Caldwell cigars in recent months


----------



## quesquared

Saturday shenanigans









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Roseman128 said:


> Small Batch Cigar posted a photo on Instagram the other day. Is that where you ordered from??? They also had a lot of limited Caldwell cigars in recent months


I order a ton from them but I didn't get the unicorn there. I'd say where I got it but it was their last one and their name is weird and I don't remember it all...lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Saturday shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It was in the wrong thread....but eff it I purchased it, just not recently, lol #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've read these are very good.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I hope so. Ill find out tonight. They are Petite Corona sticks. Couldn't pass up a 5er for 25 shipped. 
La Flor Dominicana La Nox


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Some Alec Bradley Connecticuts.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Some of my sticks arrived today! And some more sensors for my push app! Now the wait! 
Accidentally clicked on the wrong year of TAAs also. Can't believe I'm gonna have to buy another box of the right year...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Some of my sticks arrived today! And some more sensors for my push app! Now the wait!
> Accidentally clicked on the wrong year of TAAs also. Can't believe I'm gonna have to buy another box of the right year...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just send me those TAA's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Just send me those TAA's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinkin they may be good also. I honestly hope they are as good as 2017s are. I have been known to send out TatS as dog rockets....lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I'm thinkin they may be good also. I honestly hope they are as good as 2017s are. I have been known to send out TatS as dog rockets....lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those 2016's are pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Those 2016's are pretty good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I'm thinkin my goof is a good goof. And just gives me a chance to get a couple more sticks in the long run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Some of my sticks arrived today! And some more sensors for my push app! Now the wait!
> Accidentally clicked on the wrong year of TAAs also. Can't believe I'm gonna have to buy another box of the right year...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every year of the Tatuaje TAA is a fantastic cigar. I am a Tat whore though so...:grin2:


----------



## huffer33

Some that came with my tobacco from the P&C sale, some replacements from the shipping damage, rest of the Eastern Standards from CI I split.









First time trying Stogies - I like singles. Wanted to try a bunch of stuff from best of lists and top 25s for the year. Good experience, well packaged with a boveda. The lancero on the bottom is a Stogies exclusive Tat.


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Some that came with my tobacco from the P&C sale, some replacements from the shipping damage, rest of the Eastern Standards from CI I split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time trying Stogies - I like singles. Wanted to try a bunch of stuff from best of lists and top 25s for the year. Good experience, well packaged with a boveda. The lancero on the bottom is a Stogies exclusive Tat.


Those are some good sticks right there. What is that lancero? Tat TAA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

GOT14U said:


> Those are some good sticks right there. What is that lancero? Tat TAA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a tat exclusive for H-Town - they have a bunch of different tasty looking exclusive lanceros but I had already filled my cart. I'll be back most likely. I would have gotten a couple of the Illusione but they were out.

https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/cigar-exclusives.html


----------



## Rondo

B. L. T. C. 
Bishops Blend


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> B. L. T. C.
> 
> Bishops Blend
> 
> View attachment 179514


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> B. L. T. C.
> Bishops Blend
> 
> View attachment 179514


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

huffer33 said:


> Some that came with my tobacco from the P&C sale, some replacements from the shipping damage, rest of the Eastern Standards from CI I split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time trying Stogies - I like singles. Wanted to try a bunch of stuff from best of lists and top 25s for the year. Good experience, well packaged with a boveda. The lancero on the bottom is a Stogies exclusive Tat.


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Some of my sticks arrived today! And some more sensors for my push app! Now the wait!
> Accidentally clicked on the wrong year of TAAs also. Can't believe I'm gonna have to buy another box of the right year...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH I'm drooling 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Some of my sticks arrived today! And some more sensors for my push app! Now the wait!
> Accidentally clicked on the wrong year of TAAs also. Can't believe I'm gonna have to buy another box of the right year...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - clicked on the wrong year :vs_laugh:

More rockets for your space program Jerod !


----------



## bobbya08

Just grabbed a 10 pack of Ezra Zion chocolate chip cookie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

My first post in a couple months, here's what happened.

Forbidden X sampler without the box!









Casa Fuente Sampler









A couple of Opus boxes









65 Davidoff Wagner's 









25 Davidoff Millennium Churchill's 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

php007 said:


> My first post in a couple months, here's what happened.
> 
> Forbidden X sampler without the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casa Fuente Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of Opus boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 Davidoff Wagner's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Davidoff Millennium Churchill's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay this Beautiful thing came in today. Over priced? Maybe? Rare? Definitely! Will I smoke it? Probably not! But man am I excited to own one. Gentlemen I give you the Unicorn from DTT (Steve Saka)....lol...just having fun but here is my latest purchase. 








She is pretty! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Got some saka action myself


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Got some saka action myself


Good choice! I think his mi Querida is his best minus the MDS series. And their price is killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> I'm thinkin they may be good also. I honestly hope they are as good as 2017s are. I have been known to send out TatS as dog rockets....lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right, those are horrible. Send them to me.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Your right, those are horrible. Send them to me.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I can't send any stick out until it's properly aged... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Couldn't pass up for $4 shipped

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Matt_21

Just got these in the mail. They threw in a free ashtray which was nice. However, I suspect the size and weight of the pacjage caused them to inspect it and charge me some duties and taxes.
Ah well, 1 in every 10 shipments isn't too bad.
Been waiting for these.
Carlos Toraño Signature Torpedos.


----------



## bozoo

csk415 said:


> Couldn't pass up for $4 shipped
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Where from?!


----------



## huffer33

Apparently I ordered the Prive in 6x60 instead of the robusto by accident. Must be contagious.


----------



## Ender1553

Told fusion i blamed him for enabling a fellow BotL. Went to the shop and they not only had singles, but an entire bundle! My wife will put me in the dog house for this... but at least its outside so i can enjoy my new treats!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked up a few I've been wanting to try for awhile at my local shop. The two in the middle are the new Roma Craft Neanderthal size 4x46. Can't wait to try one :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

I'll unpack them all in a few and lay them all out









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Unpacked except for the boxes


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> I'll unpack them all in a few and lay them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked up a few I've been wanting to try for awhile at my local shop. The two in the middle are the new Roma Craft Neanderthal size 4x46. Can't wait to try one :grin2:


If my assumption is right, that is the Tennessee Waltz and Yellow Rose on the right- I love last years versions and hope this year is as good!


----------



## Gumby-cr

selpo said:


> If my assumption is right, that is the Tennessee Waltz and Yellow Rose on the right- I love last years versions and hope this year is as good!


You are correct sir :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> I'll unpack them all in a few and lay them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> Unpacked except for the boxes


Oh those nocturnes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bozoo said:


> Where from?!


CI. No longer at that price tho.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Oh those nocturnes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir my 3rd box I'm hoarding them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Gumby-cr said:


> You are correct sir :grin2:


CR made a Hawaii version called the Paniolo and I was able to get a couple in 2015, it was so good, which made me chase after their regional editions.

Enjoy!


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir my 3rd box I'm hoarding them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmao...they do deserve some hoarding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> I'll unpack them all in a few and lay them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> Unpacked except for the boxes


.........that's all......just ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> I'll unpack them all in a few and lay them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> Unpacked except for the boxes


2 and 2 into the wineador they go. Gonna start calling you Noah. Nice haul Mario. Who was the lucky shop?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> 2 and 2 into the wineador they go. Gonna start calling you Noah. Nice haul Mario. Who was the lucky shop?


My favorite underground cigar shop

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang it Bro, you’re going to need a walk in Humidor soon! Very nice sticks !


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Dang it Bro, you're going to need a walk in Humidor soon! Very nice sticks !


Lol Yes if I'm not careful.... Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Dang it Bro, you're going to need a walk in Humidor soon! Very nice sticks !





mrolland5500 said:


> Lol Yes if I'm not careful.... Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good thing he knows somebody that can build it.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Good thing he knows somebody that can build it.


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Got some funfetti cigars on their way to me. Looking forward to those. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

2 perdomo lot 23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

....


----------



## GOT14U

Got me some tats!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Got me some tats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Never heard of those... are they endorsed by the band? I know oderous is gone but the rest are still kicking.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Never heard of those... are they endorsed by the band? I know oderous is gone but the rest are still kicking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Oh ya, just rare. Made I think for 2 years only for Gwars BBQ...not a fan of GWAR but these sticks are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Oh ya, just rare. Made I think for 2 years only for Gwars BBQ...not a fan of GWAR but these sticks are good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was never a big fan of the music, with the exception of 2 albums. I just really enjoyed the theatrics. Either way it's pretty cool, I didn't know they did that.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> I was never a big fan of the music, with the exception of 2 albums. I just really enjoyed the theatrics. Either way it's pretty cool, I didn't know they did that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Ya I can't name one of their songs and probably never listened through one song from beginning to end...but their cigars are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

That was music?


----------



## disco_potato

Cracker Crumbs, Undercrowns, Herrera Esteli and the V cutter from Famous Smoke.

The Hoyo Silver and Oliva V LE 2017 boxes from Fox Cigars. Everything else, the hat, lighter, ashtray, 8 Hoyo La Amistad, and the 2 Oliva samplers were freebies. 

















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina Black Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> That was music?


So true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina Black Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell? That's it? I thought your orders came in 3' x 3' boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> What the hell? That's it? I thought your orders came in 3' x 3' boxes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen who's talking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Listen who's talking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....I go down to the local B&M at mail time just to keep tabs on what hear getting and to stand in aw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Made the most out of a Dr appt in Houston. Stopped at a Casa DE Monticristo- Serious Cigars.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

disco_potato said:


> Cracker Crumbs, Undercrowns, Herrera Esteli and the V cutter from Famous Smoke.
> 
> The Hoyo Silver and Oliva V LE 2017 boxes from Fox Cigars. Everything else, the hat, lighter, ashtray, 8 Hoyo La Amistad, and the 2 Oliva samplers were freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Nice haul!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

zephead61 said:


> Made the most out of a Dr appt in Houston. Stopped at a Casa DE Monticristo- Serious Cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sweet haul! Was thinking of swinging by there for their Xicar promo

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Ender1553 said:


> Sweet haul! Was thinking of swinging by there for their Xicar promo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


They have a beautiful shop there. The lounges are top notch.


----------



## Ender1553

With @ElCigarShop.com's special, couldn't pass up those short stories! Though, got in the Olivas and realized I ordered the "blanc" vs the normal ones! I guess I'll have to order another box... 

Teach me to order off the picture vs looking at the box I have at home... (I remembered the sticks I ordered were cedar wrapped, and whenever I looked, only the "blanc" ones were cedar wrapped)


----------



## zephead61

Tat Cojonu Wetpack
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

$14.29 for the box? I'll give you $50 so just go ahead and send it over, mkay?


----------



## zephead61

disco_potato said:


> $14.29 for the box? I'll give you $50 so just go ahead and send it over, mkay?


Times 25! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Ender1553 said:


> With @*ElCigarShop.com*'s special, couldn't pass up those short stories! Though, got in the Olivas and realized I ordered the "blanc" vs the normal ones! I guess I'll have to order another box...
> 
> Teach me to order off the picture vs looking at the box I have at home... (I remembered the sticks I ordered were cedar wrapped, and whenever I looked, only the "blanc" ones were cedar wrapped)


Thanx again, Ender! Enjoy! (Oh, I think both styles of the Gilberto come wrapped in the cedar)


----------



## Ender1553

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Thanx again, Ender! Enjoy! (Oh, I think both styles of the Gilberto come wrapped in the cedar)


Yeah, that was my problem... the stock photos of the regular were not cedar wrapped vs the photos of the Blanc being wrapped. I remembered the ones i had previously ordered being wrapped so ordered the Blancs without checking the box i had. Noticed the different box colors when i snapped a Pic.

Though i haven't tried these before, I'm sure that I'll enjoy them and haven't been disappointed with anything Olivia.

Taking that box of Short Stories to my cousins wedding next weekend... they're my uncle's favourite smokes and he couldn't get any... sent him your way though 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Ender1553 said:


> Yeah, that was my problem... the stock photos of the regular were not cedar wrapped vs the photos of the Blanc being wrapped. I remembered the ones i had previously ordered being wrapped so ordered the Blancs without checking the box i had. Noticed the different box colors when i snapped a Pic.
> 
> Though i haven't tried these before, I'm sure that I'll enjoy them and haven't been disappointed with anything Olivia.
> 
> Taking that box of Short Stories to my cousins wedding next weekend... they're my uncle's favourite smokes and he couldn't get any... sent him your way though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Awesome! Have a great time and enjoy! Short Stories are a perfect smoke for weddings or functions. Very accessible to all types of smokers and just the perfect size for not being missed by non-smoking guests. haha!:beerchug:


----------



## GOT14U

I may have a problem!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mail call today! Can't wait to try these out! Doumitt Cigars from gold rush. Sure hope they are good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koleburrr

*Liga no9!!*

Very excited for this box of Liga Privada no9's. Hands down my favorite cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182010&stc=1&d=1517619632

Nice budget stick!


----------



## zephead61

To hold me over while my collection is in the freezer:









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

zephead61 said:


> To hold me over while my collection is in the freezer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice. Every one of those smokes are fantastic. Great pick up.


----------



## naug

My latest non Cuban was a box of Alec Bradley Coyol Toro that I picked up when I was back in the States at Thanksgiving. Burned one enjoyed the first third nice white pepper spice and then flat. Guess this is why I mostly smoke Cubans.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

been eyeing the tatuaje for some time now, can't wait to try it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

naug said:


> My latest non Cuban was a box of Alec Bradley Coyol Toro that I picked up when I was back in the States at Thanksgiving. Burned one enjoyed the first third nice white pepper spice and then flat. Guess this is why I mostly smoke Cubans.


No that is why you shouldn't smoke ABs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

My wife says she thinks I have a problem.....I tend to say #HELLYEAH I GOT A PROBLEM!!!!! &#129315;&#129315;









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> My wife says she thinks I have a problem.....I tend to say #HELLYEAH I GOT A PROBLEM!!!!! &#129315;&#129315;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yep....the problem is there are not enough LFD's in that bag....:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> yep....the problem is there are not enough LFD's in that bag....:grin2:


Says the man that receives about 8 orders a week

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Says the man that receives about 8 orders a week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


just blue plate specials. no boo-teek......:grin2: I might get spoil't


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> just blue plate specials. no boo-teek......:grin2: I might get spoil't


You know what hick I owe you a big ol' can of WHOOP ASS keep talking&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> You know what hick I owe you a big ol' can of WHOOP ASS keep talking&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mama taught me how to shut my piehole!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Dat sho iz uh perty site
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

mrolland5500 said:


> Dat sho iz uh perty site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hate to say it... your wife may be right. Keep on like this and you're going to have a storage problem. That's a good problem to have I suspect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Matfam1 said:


> Hate to say it... your wife may be right. Keep on like this and you're going to have a storage problem. That's a good problem to have I suspect.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH I like those type of problems&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Got my Acid tin today, nice change of pace.























Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I'm going on the assumption that you know to segregate those from your regular smokes. But just in case

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

UBC03 said:


> I'm going on the assumption that you know to segregate those from your regular smokes. But just in case
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Of course, I'm not quite as dumb as I look.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

A few things I picked up while I was at work. It's like coming home to Christmas presents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

You sonnovabitch!

That Jackal is amazing. Wish there wasn't a CDM in IL cause tax is brutal.


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> A few things I picked up while I was at work. It's like coming home to Christmas presents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude.......you struck oil!......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08

disco_potato said:


> You sonnovabitch!
> 
> That Jackal is amazing. Wish there wasn't a CDM in IL cause tax is brutal.


Yeah I had to grab a box. @JtAv8tor pointed me in the right direction. I feel your pain on the taxes, every time I buy some Ezra Zion sticks they hit me pretty hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> A few things I picked up while I was at work. It's like coming home to Christmas presents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice pickup right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> A few things I picked up while I was at work. It's like coming home to Christmas presents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome score Bobby!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

ArchbishopSmoke said:


> Got my Acid tin today, nice change of pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


That's where all the acids go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah I had to grab a box. @JtAv8tor pointed me in the right direction. I feel your pain on the taxes, every time I buy some Ezra Zion sticks they hit me pretty hard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I saw that $125 box of Jackal jump to $180 after tax, I cried a little. Settled for just a couple and some of their #ed exclusives.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> When I saw that $125 box of Jackal jump to $180 after tax, I cried a little. Settled for just a couple and some of their #ed exclusives.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


You need a mule from out of state for them purchases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call!!!!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wait I actually know what those all are without google! Your slipping Mario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Wait I actually know what those all are without google! Your slipping Mario
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These are so guuuuud I had to have more in my life!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dammit Johnson......that's on point!  that could make a one legged duck do the happy dance....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Those La Nox are damn good smokes.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Those La Nox are damn good smokes.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Dilly dilly

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

#HELLYEAH
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Dilly dilly
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Nice pickups Chris!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Nice pickups Chris!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Thanks Joe. CigarMonster had a hella deal on them last week.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JonnyBones

Cigar Page has a big sale on 5vers so I ordered MUWAT 5x60 and Hemingway Short Stories to try out. Now I just gotta impatiently wait for them to show up.


----------



## zephead61

2016 Las Calaveras









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

My local shop hooked me up today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

A few Fuente's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> A few Fuente's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in the heck did you find those?


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Where in the heck did you find those?


A buddy of mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> A few Fuente's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumbitch.....Nice!!! I almost sent you one of those how long how long have they been resting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sumbitch.....Nice!!! I almost sent you one of those how long how long have they been resting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Actually I'm not sure. I need to ask him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

1 box of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance and 1 box of Mi Querida Pequeno Pequeno. I ordered 4 boxes of the Mi Querida and they are on backorder. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them back in stock because they were a steal at the price I got them for :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> 1 box of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance and 1 box of Mi Querida Pequeno Pequeno. I ordered 4 boxes of the Mi Querida and they are on backorder. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them back in stock because they were a steal at the price I got them for :grin2:


Sweet. Those look good brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> Sweet. Those look good brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Next week should be interesting too for orders. I've been a bad boy this week on orders > I think it's time to hide my card :vs_laugh:


----------



## disco_potato

elite/superior? Let me know how the backorder process goes. With the 10% coupon that puts them under $90 per box.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> 1 box of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance and 1 box of Mi Querida Pequeno Pequeno. I ordered 4 boxes of the Mi Querida and they are on backorder. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them back in stock because they were a steal at the price I got them for :grin2:


Damn fine order right there folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

zephead61 said:


> 2016 Las Calaveras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Man. Nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Some cheapies. These are good smokes for the money. $22. Well aged too. Trying to snag as many as I can afford to get my hands on before they disappear for good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

todays haul


----------



## UBC03

Wedding cigars showed up today from @elcigarshop.. Great packaging with boveda and quick delivery..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> 1 box of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance and 1 box of Mi Querida Pequeno Pequeno. I ordered 4 boxes of the Mi Querida and they are on backorder. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them back in stock because they were a steal at the price I got them for :grin2:


Now that's a nice haul!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today.....CH CGs an F55 and what appears to be an ancient CAO Columbia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Today.....CH CGs an F55 and what appears to be an ancient CAO Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're in Imperiosa heaven. Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

Just a little Choix Supreme action for me today...they get to have a nice nap....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Those are great. I was going to get a couple of fivers myself but I already had some Buena Vista budget smokes and a couple other boxes coming in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

first higher end cigar purchase. Getting laid off work next month after 10 years. My friend and I will enjoy these on our final day and celebrate the next chapter.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

COTM-Cigar Federation









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

And a few more soldiers......on standby...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

V Lancero. After @OneStrangeOne turned me on to one of these, I couldn't pass another 5er up. Gotta make sure I still enjoy them..for research purposes naturally.


----------



## GOT14U

Small order came in today. Been wanting to try these and basically got them for free.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

The Bearded Chef









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> V Lancero. After @OneStrangeOne turned me on to one of these, I couldn't pass another 5er up. Gotta make sure I still enjoy them..for research purposes naturally.


You might as well go ahead and devote a tupper to lances.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> The Bearded Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Who makes these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> The Bearded Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Now that there is What I'm talking about! Nice Mario.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183866&stc=1&d=1518305766

Got in some new Reginas today, All Maduros this time! Portion of proceeds goes to help persecuted & displaced Christians around the world!


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Who makes these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noel Rojas

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Now that there is What I'm talking about! Nice Mario.


Thanks brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> The Bearded Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I knew I would see you post a pic of those sticks. Burn one and let me know how it is.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I knew I would see you post a pic of those sticks. Burn one and let me know how it is.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Will do my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Arrived on a Sunday shocked
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Arrived on a Sunday shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which carrier?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Which carrier?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


USPS

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Arrived on a Sunday shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have no idea what those are but I bet they're good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I have no idea what those are but I bet they're good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very good here's one of them from another box I have









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I have no idea what those are but I bet they're good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 'Money To Burn' series by Principle Cigars each cigar is made with a original 1921 bond certificate only 800 boxes made

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> It's the 'Money To Burn' series by Principle Cigars each cigar is made with a original 1921 bond certificate only 800 boxes made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's pretty badass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> USPS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was one of those delivery guys today lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> I was one of those delivery guys today lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gotta little Mode5 Roma therapy today...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

I didn't take a picture, but I just got in a 10-pack of the Nub Dub. I smoked one ROTT and it was tasty! Letting the rest lay down awhile.


----------



## Ewood

mrolland5500 said:


> Arrived on a Sunday shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow. Working in Fixed Income I feel like I need to snatch up a box of these!!


----------



## GOT14U

Got my box of Tat TAA 2017 today...glad I clicked on the wrong box last month and got the 2016's also....may have to do that mistake again sometime.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Gumby-cr said:


> 1 box of Illusione Epernay Le Elegance and 1 box of Mi Querida Pequeno Pequeno. I ordered 4 boxes of the Mi Querida and they are on backorder. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them back in stock because they were a steal at the price I got them for :grin2:


Two of my favorites. Nice haul.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

They included s stand with my order awesome I like sbc already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> They included s stand with my order awesome I like sbc already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a good smooth smoke in my humble opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Got my box of Tat TAA 2017 today...glad I clicked on the wrong box last month and got the 2016's also....may have to do that mistake again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a purty sight. Have to say I'm jealous.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> That is a purty sight. Have to say I'm jealous.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Gotta say I was stoked for this one! Damn things are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Hey y'all. Any favorites from the AJ Fernandez catalogue that might be a must have? I am about to bring in a sampling of his line including the Enclave Broadleaf, San Lotano Bull and some New Worlds of various wrappers. Space is limited in the Shop right now so I won't be bringing in a ton. Just wondering about opinions from Puff Peoples in regards to his best stuff. Look forward to the feedback.


----------



## Hickorynut

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Hey y'all. Any favorites from the AJ Fernandez catalogue that might be a must have? I am about to bring in a sampling of his line including the Enclave Broadleaf, San Lotano Bull and some New Worlds of various wrappers. Space is limited in the Shop right now so I won't be bringing in a ton. Just wondering about opinions from Puff Peoples in regards to his best stuff. Look forward to the feedback.


Lastcall and La Gran Llave...


----------



## csk415

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Hey y'all. Any favorites from the AJ Fernandez catalogue that might be a must have? I am about to bring in a sampling of his line including the Enclave Broadleaf, San Lotano Bull and some New Worlds of various wrappers. Space is limited in the Shop right now so I won't be bringing in a ton. Just wondering about opinions from Puff Peoples in regards to his best stuff. Look forward to the feedback.


The AJ Hoyo la amistad and AJ H. Upmann. Those are really great smokes.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Not purchased by me but a friend hit me with this today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Another great experience with @*ElCigarShop.com* Few Carreras samplers, few Londres, few Punch London Clubs for everyday smokes









Got another load inbound tomorrow


----------



## bobbya08

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Hey y'all. Any favorites from the AJ Fernandez catalogue that might be a must have? I am about to bring in a sampling of his line including the Enclave Broadleaf, San Lotano Bull and some New Worlds of various wrappers. Space is limited in the Shop right now so I won't be bringing in a ton. Just wondering about opinions from Puff Peoples in regards to his best stuff. Look forward to the feedback.


Last call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> The AJ Hoyo la amistad and AJ H. Upmann. Those are really great smokes.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I had those typed, but then went full AJ assuming they werent talking collaborations. These two get my vote also El Cigar!


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> I had those typed, but then went full AJ assuming they werent talking collaborations. These two get my vote also El Cigar!


a lot of great smokes by AJ. Those 2 are some of my top favorites by him.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Some Regius Black from Small Batch Happy Valentine's Day to me !


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finally got in on a EZ release :grin2: There always sold out before I get a chance to get some.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

csk415 said:


> The AJ Hoyo la amistad and AJ H. Upmann. Those are really great smokes.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yeah, we are carrying the AJ Hoyo. I remember the rep hooking me up with a stick. Smoked it without resting it and wasn't completely blown away by it. It was def chock full of flavor and had great depth but because it prolly came out of his case in his car it wasn't ready. :serious: I'll have to revisit them for sure. Love his collaboration with La Palina, tho.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

greasemonger said:


> Another great experience with @*ElCigarShop.com* Few Carreras samplers, few Londres, few Punch London Clubs for everyday smokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another load inbound tomorrow


Thanx again, Greasemonger. Love those Esteban Carreras!


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Rites Exclusive Hawaii Edition, Deliverance Nocturne, Espinosa Alamo Edition























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Last Rites Exclusive Hawaii Edition, Deliverance Nocturne, Espinosa Alamo Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Right on!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Last Rites Exclusive Hawaii Edition, Deliverance Nocturne, Espinosa Alamo Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You and those deliverances! What is that 5 boxes now? Good smoke for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Finally got in on a EZ release :grin2: There always sold out before I get a chance to get some.


Nice! Still waiting on Mine to arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> You and those deliverances! What is that 5 boxes now? Good smoke for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185186&stc=1&d=1518745380

Nice variety under $4.00 per stick.


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185186&stc=1&d=1518745380
> 
> Nice variety under $4.00 per stick.


 Nice smokes in licking my chops

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Did someone say Magnum R Fuente?









Oops....and a couple MLB's

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Did someone say Magnum R Fuente?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops....and a couple MLB's
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Oh man those Mike Bellody Specials are fantastical..... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

And this makes me a happy man today!










Sent from Hoth


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> And this makes me a happy man today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoth


Shazam! Instant attitude adjuster right dere!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Shazam! Instant attitude adjuster right dere!
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Yep used money from a ring I sold  bahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> And this makes me a happy man today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoth


Hell of a haul right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Small grab at the lounge while I had me a stick! The UCs are so good these have got to be a bit better!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Got a box of a recent favorite in a favorite vitola. Rocky Patel Decade en Lonsdale.....
Under $65 to the door too. Argh. Sideways pics. Don't know why it does this on my macbook.


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> Got a box of a recent favorite in a favorite vitola. Rocky Patel Decade en Lonsdale.....
> 
> Under $65 to the door too. Argh. Sideways pics. Don't know why it does this on my macbook.


Those bring back some very fond memories of my early days, thanks for sharing the pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

JtAv8tor said:


> And this makes me a happy man today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoth


Got my knuckle samiches today as well...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Small grab at the lounge while I had me a stick! The UCs are so good these have got to be a bit better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


How are these little tins? I'm stopping by the local B&M tomorrow and these are on my list...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> How are these little tins? I'm stopping by the local B&M tomorrow and these are on my list...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I luv the Under Crowns for a quickie....haven't had the 9's yet but I'm betting they will be good also....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

These showed up late last night. Another 5 pack of knuckles and some blending sessions from Ezra Zion Cigars :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Serpent and the Rainbow
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Did a trade for some old stuff from my local.

Old guys know the cloth bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Did a trade for some old stuff from my local.
> 
> Old guys know the cloth bands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Slobbering over here!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Serpent and the Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think. I'm on the fence...I'm thinkin maybe to mild but ya just never know

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

mrolland5500 said:


> Love them!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Got one in a Broadleaf Badasses sampler from SBC along with Yellow Rose and others. Can't wait to try them all.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Slobbering over here!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Jamaican rolled is 1988, oliva cloth bands ~ 2001ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

My knuckles showed up today! These look phenomenal!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Did a trade for some old stuff from my local.
> 
> Old guys know the cloth bands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy Cow! Score Four!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## mrolland5500

Principle Cigar Sampler That Aviator series is killer!! Plus a like swag









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hit Underground today and picked up some more FKM en robusto extra and sublime. Then hit Tobacco Road for a couple FSGs and Wiseman maduro cherries. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Principle Cigar Sampler That Aviator series is killer!! Plus a like swag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That hat sucks! As per my priciples (see what I did there lol) Send it to North Carolina for proper disposal! Nice pick up as usual bro.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> That hat sucks! As per my priciples (see what I did there lol) Send it to North Carolina for proper disposal! Nice pick up as usual bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Gotta hav'em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

loadz said:


> Gotta hav'em
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT is a perty sight!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Tulse

Resting comfortably.


----------



## GOT14U

A couple came in, I have been wanting for awhile! All Jeremy Jacks!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Picked these up at Jungle Jim's in Cincy on my Kentucky trip


----------



## arsham.boduryan

-









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Picked these up at Jungle Jim's in Cincy on my Kentucky trip


I see some fables!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I see some fables!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes, thanks to you !


----------



## Navistar

I still enjoy a NC from time to time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Navistar said:


> I still enjoy a NC from time to time.


Those are great to enjoy!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## PTAaron

Picked one of these up because I'm a sucker for a cool sounding cigar... "Bone Crusher" - gotta try it. 
They also had some Skull and Bones - after looking online I probably shoulda snagged a few of those. Maybe I'll go back this weekend.


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## Sophie0503

Shoulda took a pic of them still in the packs, but forgot. Looks like I ran my 100 count humi over by a few.. lol


----------



## Mike2147

Local B&M stop tonight....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Padron Haul from B&M Event. All of these have been sitting in the back for over a year to be sold at this event. After originally only purchasing 1 of the '64 Pyramide Maduro's and and lighting it up, I went back up to the front and purchased 3 more. 4 of of the 5 XXXX series were giveaways.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

*El Cigar Shop Thanks you!*



Navistar said:


> I still enjoy a NC from time to time.


Enjoy them Navistar and thanx again for the order. Nice selection for the cold weather! :thumb:
Can't wait to be able to one day offer C's.....lol


----------



## FunkBass55

Today's devil site haul









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Enjoy them Navistar and thanx again for the order. Nice selection for the cold weather! :thumb:
> Can't wait to be able to one day offer C's.....lol


The process was painless. Thanks


----------



## greasemonger

Aging Room assortment








Couple kristoffs and Avo Synchro Nica








H.E. Toro, C.H Majicos Rothschild, RP 20th, DPG blue rob.








Time for naps in the kegerador


----------



## WNYTony

greasemonger said:


> Aging Room assortment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple kristoffs and Avo Synchro Nica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.E. Toro, C.H Majicos Rothschild, RP 20th, DPG blue rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for naps in the kegerador


Great choices !


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Aging Room assortment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple kristoffs and Avo Synchro Nica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.E. Toro, C.H Majicos Rothschild, RP 20th, DPG blue rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for naps in the kegerador


Nice well rounded bunch...

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Hickorynut

It was a good mail day....CFed Presidents Day sampler and a CH sampler....
















Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187266&stc=1&d=1519433301


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187266&stc=1&d=1519433301


Love those things.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mike2147 said:


> Love those things.
> T
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Great smoke at anytime of day. There were several sales on these at 40% off so I had to buy a box.


----------



## Flawlessly

This is the first box of NC I purchased and of course with some little extra tins, AMD few 5 packs.





































Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Flawlessly said:


> This is the first box of NC I purchased and of course with some little extra tins, AMD few 5 packs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Good pick, those Hit and Runs are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PTAaron

Had to go back to the shop and pick up a Skull and Bones and 2 Camacho Liberty 2016s... the Camachos were buy one get one free so I figured why not.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Who am I kidding? I know I'm going to wind up smoking one of these in the next few days even though I shouldn't :grin2:


----------



## Mike2147

Gumby-cr said:


> Who am I kidding? I know I'm going to wind up smoking one of these in the next few days even though I shouldn't :grin2:


Had a fiver in the basket and got sniped before I could check out....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Little Thompson pick up.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mike2147 said:


> Had a fiver in the basket and got sniped before I could check out....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I've had a lot of free time since I'm off my feet for the next 5 weeks. That's 2 EZ releases I've been able to snag now. I'm sure my luck will run out on the next one though. If you're interested I could send you a few :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I've had a lot of free time since I'm off my feet for the next 5 weeks. That's 2 EZ releases I've been able to snag now. I'm sure my luck will run out on the next one though. If you're interested I could send you a few :grin2:


Nice gesture! @Mike2147 there you go bro Mike...


----------



## tliotis

My latest non cuban purchase was a : Caldwell Blind Man´s Bluff Robusto !
Strong, spicy but excellent!
I really like it!


----------



## Rondo

Sammich


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> Nice gesture! @Mike2147 there you go bro Mike...


Stand up guy right there. Thanks brother!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Sammich
> 
> View attachment 187578


I gotta try one of these, heard good things!


----------



## JPT

PTAaron said:


> Had to go back to the shop and pick up a Skull and Bones and 2 Camacho Liberty 2016s... the Camachos were buy one get one free so I figured why not.


Camacho Liberty 2016s are my favorite medium-to-full stick. The cedar flavor, the easy draw, the razor sharp burn. I have a couple boxes of them in my wineadors, they are mine, ALL mine...


----------



## Madderduro

Found a heck of a deal on a box of Caldwell Murcia's Especial 25 for $80 and a box of Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project for $40....couldn't pass thoss up...also got a few Blind Man Bluffs and Midnight Specials...been on a Caldwell kick lately


----------



## GOT14U

Got me some well aged Illusione Cigar Prive H-Town lanceros! Plenty of color on the cellos already! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Got me some well aged Illusione Cigar Prive H-Town lanceros! Plenty of color on the cellos already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Nice score.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Got me some well aged Illusione Cigar Prive H-Town lanceros! Plenty of color on the cellos already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HELLYEAH drool!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh snap. Heard those LFD LV are good smokes. Nice buy Mario.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Oh snap. Heard those LFD LV are good smokes. Nice buy Mario.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Indeed they are bud!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@mrolland5500....the Regius White Label are da bomb....report on the orange please!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> @mrolland5500....the Regius White Label are da bomb....report on the orange please!
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Oh well my fellow kountrybumkinman if you love the white the orange are that plus 10!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh well my fellow kountrybumkinman if you love the white the orange are that plus 10!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Crap.....

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## acitalianman13

Anyone looking forward to this

http://ajfcigars.com/a-j-fernandez-to-produce-and-distribute-ramon-allones/
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

B&M stops today: Couple RP Edge A-10 barber poles, couple 8-5-8 Claros, couple Archetypes (dreamstate toro and strange passage that I snagged as samples yayah), couple more Nica Puro Rosados, and a couple AF Cuban Corona Maduros


----------



## Rondo

Rats


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> Rats
> 
> View attachment 188458


You like those rats don't ya ?

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

-









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Sammich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

zephead61 said:


> Sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very good !

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## zephead61

Las Calevaros









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

arsham.boduryan said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great pickup all the way around!!


----------



## GOT14U

zephead61 said:


> Las Calevaros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice grab

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Anyone looking forward to this
> 
> http://ajfcigars.com/a-j-fernandez-to-produce-and-distribute-ramon-allones/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't seen these! Thx

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> I hadn't seen these! Thx
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Should be could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Since everybody around here is throwing hand grenades, I though it would be prudent to keep reloading
























And a b&m stop for more dailys. I couldnt pass up those dpg black with the deep brown cellos. I asked how long they'd been there and the owner couldn't recall, which was a good sign. "Today was a good day"


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Since everybody around here is throwing hand grenades, I though it would be prudent to keep reloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a b&m stop for more dailys. I couldnt pass up those dpg black with the deep brown cellos. I asked how long they'd been there and the owner couldn't recall, which was a good sign. "Today was a good day"


Wow! Great selection

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sophie0503

I’m outta room until I go to a tupperdore so I just got these, 4 69% Boveda packs and a travel humidor, she says i’m cut off, yup we’ll see who’s cut off, lol


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Since everybody around here is throwing hand grenades, I though it would be prudent to keep reloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a b&m stop for more dailys. I couldnt pass up those dpg black with the deep brown cellos. I asked how long they'd been there and the owner couldn't recall, which was a good sign. "Today was a good day"


#HELLYEAH awesome pick up!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@mrolland5500 I blame you for my EZ addiction. You will suffer my wrath for this wonderful thing

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> @mrolland5500 I blame you for my EZ addiction. You will suffer my wrath for this wonderful thing
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Whoa wait 5 pound 6 ounce baby Jesus I get threatened for helping someone getting addicted when all I wanted to do was spread the love .......Dude you seriously have a problem time for a intervention!!!!!!&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's haul...a few I haven't tried yet which is always good....haven't had a hooligan in a while, one of the few barber poles that are enjoyable imo


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Since everybody around here is throwing hand grenades, I though it would be prudent to keep reloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a b&m stop for more dailys. I couldnt pass up those dpg black with the deep brown cellos. I asked how long they'd been there and the owner couldn't recall, which was a good sign. "Today was a good day"


Son!....Yes Sir....Mighty fine!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Flawlessly

Got my mail order today. Not too surprising compare to you all but good enough for myself. 










Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Flawlessly said:


> Got my mail order today. Not too surprising compare to you all but good enough for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a fantastic haul to me. I see several in there that are on my list


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call!!!
Goldies and Pappy Van Winkles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Drew Estate event today plus swag!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!
> Goldies and Pappy Van Winkles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn son!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

My El Cigar experience.... awesome customer service!









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mike2147 said:


> My El Cigar experience.... awesome customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Looki dem piggies.....Nice!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!
> Goldies and Pappy Van Winkles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


feels good to be a gangsta...


----------



## WABOOM

Vegas smokes


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> Vegas smokes


 Those are some good little smokes!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## Ewood

Have to thank @mrolland5500 for always posting his cigar purchases, otherwise I would have never known about these. Got two boxes for the sentimental value (I work in fixed income) and grabbed a few sticks from their other lines to try as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call!!!
> Goldies and Pappy Van Winkles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I can say is just Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I can't hold a candle to you Aficionados!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

2d.....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A quick stop in at Casta's to give Jon some rum the other night. Then a quick stop for some tins on the way home.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ewood said:


> Have to thank @mrolland5500 for always posting his cigar purchases, otherwise I would have never known about these. Got two boxes for the sentimental value (I work in fixed income) and grabbed a few sticks from their other lines to try as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The entire line is pretty darn good excellent choices!!!! You will enjoy everyone ood those!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Couple opus robustos with about 7mo in the B&M, instenos, and rm 101s


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> 2d.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


They are good!

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Couple opus robustos with about 7mo in the B&M, instenos, and rm 101s


 @greasemonger we're going to have to put you on a spending freeze or a intervention.....damn nice selection!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

local B&M pick up from tonight.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> @*greasemonger* we're going to have to put you on a spending freeze or a intervention.....damn nice selection!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Travelling like we do, those cash rewards stack up quick. Plus Hilton points transfer straight to amazon for the diaper fund lol. #Hustling


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Travelling like we do, those cash rewards stack up quick. Plus Hilton points transfer straight to amazon for the diaper fund lol. #Hustling


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

FINALLY... "stuck in transit" no longer!!!! Got what will be a long snowy drive home so I'm going to enjoy the drive with one of these


----------



## acitalianman13

Yesterday's haul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

acitalianman13 said:


> Yesterday's haul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I laugh every time you post pics of what you just bought. After winning the superbowl squares, figured you'd be set for a while!


----------



## Matfam1

acitalianman13 said:


> Yesterday's haul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta try those tabernacles, I hear good things. I'm near a local shop today, I think I'll try to grab one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Finally my limited edition Foundation Cigars Humidor with Tabernacles inside arrived and a couple of Wiseman Maduro and Undercrown Sungrown extras I guess
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Finally my limited edition Foundation Cigars Humidor with Tabernacles inside arrived and a couple of Wiseman Maduro and Undercrown Sungrown extras I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice grab buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Westside Threat said:


> I laugh every time you post pics of what you just bought. After winning the superbowl squares, figured you'd be set for a while!


Lol it's never enough but that will be my last haul for a while unless there's a good sale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Matfam1 said:


> I gotta try those tabernacles, I hear good things. I'm near a local shop today, I think I'll try to grab one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are awesome try them ASAP!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Nice grab buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud they're long over due they accidentally got shipped to England and I've waited 3 months luckily the shop they were shipped to took very good care and sent them in a humidity controlled sealed case which drove customs nuts

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks bud they're long over due they accidentally got shipped to England and I've waited 3 months luckily the shop they were shipped to took very good care and sent them in a humidity controlled sealed case which drove customs nuts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow that's crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Finally my limited edition Foundation Cigars Humidor with Tabernacles inside arrived and a couple of Wiseman Maduro and Undercrown Sungrown extras I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh and I need an intervention lol!


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Oh and I need an intervention lol!


Really Mr BI(Bad Influence) Himself!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> Finally my limited edition Foundation Cigars Humidor with Tabernacles inside arrived and a couple of Wiseman Maduro and Undercrown Sungrown extras I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Went for a bargain buy from Holt's. AB Top Shelf Habano 2nds. These may be The MAXX and they look flawless to me. At $1.50 each I'm sure they'll at least work on the golf course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


Think yur gonna like dem...... hopefully you picked up some McLovin, Helga and Girls Next Doors.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Think yur gonna like dem...... hopefully you picked up some McLovin, Helga and Girls Next Doors.....


I snagged a little this and that, restocked the silos, and took a sip of rum 

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## TCstr8

LFD was the sponsor at our event tonight. I know nothing about these though, but had to pick up a box.
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Mike2147 said:


> My El Cigar experience.... awesome customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


 @Mike2147 Thanks again and enjoy! Good stuff!


----------



## Madderduro

Collecting those Filthy Hooligans while they're around


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Madderduro said:


> Collecting those Filthy Hooligans while they're around


Yes, the Filthy Hooligans tend to go quickly. Just got in a couple a boxes. Pretty interesting smoke. :vs_cool:


----------



## PTAaron

AB Subgrown... haven't tried one yet but for $10 I couldn't pass up the deal. Lighter that came with them feels like it will break if you light it too aggressively...


----------



## poppajon75

Picked up a 5er of these maddies. I'm not convinced my last experience with it was the cigars fault.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Picked up a 5er of these maddies. I'm not convinced my last experience with it was the cigars fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


I'm betting it was your fault... IT'S ALWAYS YOUR FAULT..lol

sent from...Thought it was Jon.. nope.. it was JT firin up an HUHC nub he found under the seat.. Glad you found a lighter.


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> I'm betting it was your fault... IT'S ALWAYS YOUR FAULT..lol
> 
> sent from...Thought it was Jon.. nope.. it was JT firin up an HUHC nub he found under the seat.. Glad you found a lighter.


Well sometimes I blame the dog if it stinks 

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Sophie0503

Forgot I even ordered these wow


----------



## JtAv8tor

Somehow these convinced my credit card to tell them where I live.

Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Somehow these convinced my credit card to tell them where I live.
> 
> Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


Man I almost bought a box of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Somehow @JtAv8tor was able to procure a 5 pack of Ezra bourbons that I've been after for awhile. He also snagged me a couple other 5 packs that I missed out on. We came to terms on a nice little trade. Thanks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A little something for my wife and a little something for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

bobbya08 said:


> Somehow @JtAv8tor was able to procure a 5 pack of Ezra bourbons that I've been after for awhile. He also snagged me a couple other 5 packs that I missed out on. We came to terms on a nice little trade. Thanks brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot dang that a lot of ez in one picture

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Ain't they cute?!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Verdict said:


> Ain't they cute?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Im drooling &#129316;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> Forgot I even ordered these wow


Oh yea love em!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Verdict said:


> Ain't they cute?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Wish my local shops carried those.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in 
Fort Worth,Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa. Thats Ludacris.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Wish my local shops carried those.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


My local carries them let me know if you need a hook up

Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul. Looked like it was going to be a good one. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Whoa. Thats Ludacris.


Dang Bro you must have took the dump truck! Nice very Nice!!

Dang Tapatalk, was trying to quote Mario!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's time to buy a bigger truck...; )

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Nice haul. Looked like it was going to be a good one. Hope you had a good time.


Brother we had a blast!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like it's time to buy a bigger truck...; )
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


I'm starting to agree with the wifey I may need a intervention 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really want to see your humidor.....cuz this is just the tip of the iceberg I'm sure....what are the ones with the skull on it and also the ones with the motorcycle? What a haul tho bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I really want to see your humidor.....cuz this is just the tip of the iceberg I'm sure....what are the ones with the skull on it and also the ones with the motorcycle? What a haul tho bud!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Skulls are the never dead by EZ UG exclusive stick and. Motorcycle are a Nomad brand UG exclusive stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm starting to agree with the wifey I may need a intervention
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And move some of your stuff around..it's getting tight in here 

Sent from inside Marios luggage. Jt scraped me off Garys' shoe.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Brother we had a blast!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I could have made it but couldn't due to kiddos HS dance comp. This is the last year for that stuff. She graduates HS in a few months. :woohoo:


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

mrolland5500 said:


> My Haul from today's NFG18 out here in
> Fort Worth,Texas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that a Matilde sampler or individual? I need me a sampler!


----------



## mrolland5500

Tulse said:


> Was that a Matilde sampler or individual? I need me a sampler!


Sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

mrolland5500 said:


> Sampler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Do they ship and what is the name of the shop. Thanks.


----------



## mrolland5500

Tulse said:


> Wow. Do they ship and what is the name of the shop. Thanks.


Yes I'll pm you the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Skulls are the never dead by EZ UG exclusive stick and. Motorcycle are a Nomad brand UG exclusive stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice man!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

Tulse said:


> Wow. Do they ship and what is the name of the shop. Thanks.





mrolland5500 said:


> Yes I'll pm you the info
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your on IG or FB make sure to follow the place he told you about. They usually post up samplers and new arrivals.


----------



## mrolland5500

Tulse said:


> Wow. Do they ship and what is the name of the shop. Thanks.


Yes and they have the fastest shipping I've experienced 2days $4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

@mrolland5500 Did you leave any cigars left for other people to pick up there? That's a awesome haul if I ever saw one! :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Skulls are the never dead by EZ UG exclusive stick and. Motorcycle are a Nomad brand UG exclusive stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ya drove me over the edge with this post....I cracked like a egg....order should be here by Thursday...lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Well ya drove me over the edge with this post....I cracked like a egg....order should be here by Thursday...lmao
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

A few Saka's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

EZ









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Little mail call action today. CFED Oveja Negra sampler and More Cowbell 5ver. The CI AB with free lighter and a 4 cigar "mystery" sampler with a Sobramesa and CAO Pilot for 12 bucks?...I'm excited there is no Ghurka....btw, that lighter is the same as the asylum one I've had for two years...just sayin...
















Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> A few Saka's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

B&M stops in Mario's backyard


----------



## disco_potato

Glad I found a great local shop. Even with 37% IL tax the price was crazy. Saw VSGs for ~$10. Gotta go back for those.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Birthday smokes came in......
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Birthday smokes came in......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those wiseman are killer smokes!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ebnash

mpomario said:


> Birthday smokes came in......


Happy Birthday

Although I don't smoke them regularly, I have really enjoyed the RP Sungrown Mad. Hope they smoke great for you


----------



## ebnash

I've been wanting to try the Four Kicks ever since they started popping up regularly in daily smokes thread last year. I never buy from Cigar Bid but I wandered in and saw 5 up for bid. I was able to get 4 of them and looking for to trying them after some acclimation time.


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> I've been wanting to try the Four Kicks ever since they started popping up regularly in daily smokes thread last year. I never buy from Cigar Bid but I wandered in and saw 5 up for bid. I was able to get 4 of them and looking for to trying them after some acclimation time.


Good choice, and I wish I would have known that.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I'm excited there is no Ghurka....btw, that lighter is the same as the asylum one I've had for two years...just sayin...
> 
> Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


Lol. My gurkas came. It's also the same one you sent me for secret &#55356;&#57221; and I'm still using it so thx again!


----------



## huffer33

Two Small Batch Super Samplers and some tag alongs








HAUT 10 - Pack of 5
~eccj~ 20th Churchill - Pack of 5
Small Batch Super Sampler #1 - Pack of 5
1 x Davidoff Year Of The Rooster
1 x Warped La Colmena Reina
1 x*Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff Corona
1 x*Quesada Oktoberfest 2016
1 x*HR Corona*


----------



## Navistar

huffer33 said:


> Two Small Batch Super Samplers and some tag alongs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAUT 10 - Pack of 5
> ~eccj~ 20th Churchill - Pack of 5
> Small Batch Super Sampler #1 - Pack of 5
> 1 x Davidoff Year Of The Rooster
> 1 x Warped La Colmena Reina
> 1 x*Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff Corona
> 1 x*Quesada Oktoberfest 2016
> 1 x*HR Corona*


I may have to break down and try a Davidoff. Never had one.


----------



## huffer33

Navistar said:


> I may have to break down and try a Davidoff. Never had one.


Good opportunity there - Year of the Rooster is ~$40 ea. but that whole sampler is only a little over $60. "Puff" for 10% and free shipping.


----------



## Navistar

huffer33 said:


> Good opportunity there - Year of the Rooster is ~$40 ea. but that whole sampler is only a little over $60. "Puff" for 10% and free shipping.


Code is not working. Is there a minimum purchase to apply or does it show up during checkout?


----------



## huffer33

Navistar said:


> Code is not working. Is there a minimum purchase to apply or does it show up during checkout?


It shows up right away, down toward the bottom. Not 100% sure if there is a cutoff for free shipping with it though.


----------



## Sophie0503

Just now got these in what say ye..


----------



## Navistar

Its working. Thanks


----------



## Sophie0503

Well, had to take the dog out. Checked the mailbox and found these, it's been a good day


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192338&stc=1&d=1521072566

Curivari Flight II 9 Sampler Pack.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> Just now got these in what say ye..
> View attachment 192178


All great smokes!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192338&stc=1&d=1521072566
> 
> Curivari Flight II 9 Sampler Pack.


mmm....yyyeeeeessssssss!:vs_whistle::surprise::vs_whistle:


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a little gift today from the mail man. Can't wait to try the Dapper madura out.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Picked up a box of these Roma 2018 La Campana De Panamá Soberanas at the lounge. I guess they call them Craft for short cuz that name is insane..... @mrolland5500 your part should go out next week once I'm back from Mexico. Don't worry I'm grabbing your cohibas down there at the gas station.

The metal on this box is impressive!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## acitalianman13

You always find good deals on the beach btw!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Box of La Riquezas, Undercrown coronets tins, freebie 14 DE sampler, freebie UC 5er, promo 125ct humi
















Also another 10 spot of the rm101 SA, 5 more illusione rothschilds, and a few last call maduro torpedos from a B&M that I packed away without taking a picture.


----------



## Sophie0503

Settin and waitin in the big brown truck I got either 5 or 10 Oliva Serie v Melanio Maduro on the way.. hope it's 10 to off set the $500 screwing I took this morn $&&[email protected]@ it






it was just a 5er oh well..


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Box of La Riquezas, Undercrown coronets tins, freebie 14 DE sampler, freebie UC 5er, promo 125ct humi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another 10 spot of the rm101 SA, 5 more illusione rothschilds, and a few last call maduro torpedos from a B&M that I packed away without taking a picture.


Nice pick up! I think I'm gonna have to order some of those Liga Coronet's online since no store near me has got them in or plans to.


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Nice pick up! I think I'm gonna have to order some of those Liga Coronet's online since no store near me has got them in or plans to.


You may find em cheaper but as of right now JR has the 50box for $70.20 and Thompson is $69.95. @ElCigarShop.com has the UC shade cheaper when you add the 30% off, making them $1.32 ea so 50 works to $66.


----------



## Madderduro

today's haul


----------



## poppajon75

Couple more NC pick ups this week. The $12 AB Sungrown 5er and, 10 more LP Black Label for a steal. I've used the lighter that came with the AB promotion and it feels cheap but so far, it works great. Holds more butane than my Bugatti.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## JtAv8tor

New EZ has landed

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Madderduro

just got mine too!


----------



## mpomario

The boxes on these are really nice. New size to me.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Mailman just dropped this off...
Not sure what the wire wrapped one or the sparkly black banded one are - but what the heck


----------



## Madderduro

wire wrapped is a lil lulu


----------



## WNYTony

Caldwell pickup - first time I've seen crate packaging but it seems fitting


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Mailman just dropped this off...
> Not sure what the wire wrapped one or the sparkly black banded one are - but what the heck


Yep as said wire wrapped is a remake of the Lucille, sandpaper looking wrap is a Zeplin

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Caldwell pickup - first time I've seen crate packaging but it seems fitting


Those are great with coffee in the morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Alec Bradley event at the B&M tonite. May grab more tempus maduros since they are discontinuing. Smoked an Esteli that didn't make the pic. Really good smoke. Don't know if I'll smoke the hooligan or the TAA Illicit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193282&stc=1&d=1521341039

Picked these up at Cigar Abbey along with a Killer Bee that I smoked.


----------



## Matt_21

Just got these in yesterday.
From elcigars. Highly reccommend buying there. Great deal and great service.


----------



## PTAaron

Stopped by the B&M to see if they had any Boveda 65s... accidentally bought these I'm a 4 for $20 deal:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged a 10 pack of Cigar Federations "Irish car bomb" release, man the wrappers are dark and they smell wonderful (no they are not flavored/infused)










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged a 10 pack of Cigar Federations "Irish car bomb" release, man the wrappers are dark and they smell wonderful (no they are not flavored/infused)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Man those are good!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Man those are good!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well I am glad I snagged some...may have to grab some more if you are saying they are good lol

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Well I am glad I snagged some...may have to grab some more if you are saying they are good lol
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


dammit....I hate you guys....Now I gotta go checkout...I have literally dumped this cart 5 times.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> dammit....I hate you guys....Now I gotta go checkout...I have literally dumped this cart 5 times.....


Man they had 15% off everything over the weekend ....

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Man they had 15% off everything over the weekend ....
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Yes....I was too busy grabbin some Wicked Diesel and La Herencia CORE.... :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Yes....I was too busy grabbin some Wicked Diesel and La Herencia CORE.... :grin2:


I can send you one or two of mine if you want 

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## mrolland5500

Blessed Leaf Pesach 
Last Call
DPG BLUE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Blessed Leaf Pesach
> Last Call
> DPG BLUE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Gift from a friend (not a bomb). Bottom of the humi is goes










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> Gift from a friend (not a bomb). Bottom of the humi is goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Natural?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

mpomario said:


> Natural?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, had the choice between the two, went with the natural vs maduro.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Good grief. Some of y’all need an intervention. 

Some Nice pick ups. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## php007

Some Davidoff's 
Current, New, and Vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

I don't always buy from a B&M but when I do I buy something I've never tried

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

any way to block this thread? asking for a friend.


----------



## csk415

Been itching to try these. Monster had them for 18 last week so figure why not.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Been itching to try these. Monster had them for 18 last week so figure why not.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


LOVE EM! several sites have 50 for ~$70. I burn one every day.


----------



## Padronoholic

Latest mail call. Also got a Bobalu Sampler in the mail today. I love in-store rollers!


----------



## Navistar

[QUThatOTE=Padronoholic;5247746]Latest mail call. Also got a Bobalu Sampler in the mail today. I love in-store rollers![/QUOTE]

That little HDM epicure looks oddly out of place..... Cigarpage?


----------



## msmith1986

I usually don't post in this thread, but I had to share this one. Maduro Especial 2013. This particular fella has an interesting stash in the back room that he let's me go through when nobody is in the shop or after hours.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> I usually don't post in this thread, but I had to share this one. Maduro Especial 2013. This particular fella has an interesting stash in the back room that he let's me go through when nobody is in the shop or after hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Really cool


----------



## msmith1986

Navistar said:


> Really cool


The price I paid was icing on the cake too. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

msmith1986 said:


> Navistar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool
> 
> 
> 
> The price I paid was icing on the cake too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 O you gotta let me know how sweet those are wow whata catch!!!


----------



## Verdict

DE event got me :/









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Sophie0503 said:


> O you gotta let me know how sweet those are wow whata catch!!!


If memory serves correctly, I believe they had a slightly sweet finish. I think that was the first year for San Andres wrapper too. I've been an Oliva fan for quite a while.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Box of Pappy Van Winkle Belicoso from local DE event









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Found another very close to the house B&M, Ligero Tobacco House in Buford, GA. 5 miles and I have zero idea how this place escaped me. They're the only shop near me that sells names like Roma, Curivari, Foundation, 4 Kicks, Warped, and so many more I can't even remember now that I almost never see at B&Ms. I only grabbed a handful, but this will be my new go-to walk-in and lounge for sure.


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> DE event got me :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Love DE events...

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> Box of Pappy Van Winkle Belicoso from local DE event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Tasty!

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Found another very close to the house B&M, Ligero Tobacco House in Buford, GA. 5 miles and I have zero idea how this place escaped me. They're the only shop near me that sells names like Roma, Curivari, Foundation, 4 Kicks, Warped, and so many more I can't even remember now that I almost never see at B&Ms. I only grabbed a handful, but this will be my new go-to walk-in and lounge for sure.


Buford.....excellent.....

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Buford.....excellent.....
> 
> Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


Its right next door to Coolray field off GA 20.

Edit: I believe a trip to check out the lounge area is in order this afternoon.


----------



## champ0924

Here's my latest purchase , i've tried My Father's before and enjoy them the rest haven't tried yet .
Going to let them sit for awhile before smoking, well maybe i'll take one out one of the Coyol's to try .I officially need a second humidor now , or even a tupperware for awhile .

Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo, Flor De Las Antillas Maduro Toro, Alec Bradley Coyol Robusto,Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo.


----------



## Madderduro

today's haul


----------



## mpomario

Trash in the mail.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> LOVE EM! several sites have 50 for ~$70. I burn one every day.


Grab those Liga 9s....both are great

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Grab those Liga 9s....both are great
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Thanks for twistin my arm lol. I already burned through one tin of the UCs.

Edit: backordered at Thompson for $70 / 50 coronets lp9. Expected to ship 5/1 hmmm.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Thanks for twistin my arm lol. I already burned through one tin of the UCs.
> 
> Edit: backordered at Thompson for $70 / 50 coronets lp9. Expected to ship 5/1 hmmm.


Checkout Fine Ash...I think Sam has some....and email him for a price on a bundle...he will always give you a better deal then what's on the website!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Monk357

Madderduro said:


> today's haul


Wow, looks like a nice selection, Enjoy!


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Trash in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do yours look? Both of mine were pretty dry and the feet were cracked. One box fell apart and all sticks we're damaged.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> How do yours look? Both of mine were pretty dry and the feet were cracked. One box fell apart and all sticks we're damaged.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Mine were fine. I would call CP. They'll make it right. It sounds like they had been banged around. 
A couple of mine had their bands mislocated like they had been knocked on one end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Mine were fine. I would call CP. They'll make it right. It sounds like they had been banged around.
> A couple of mine had their bands mislocated like they had been knocked on one end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did that the second I got them. Replacements were in the mail an hour later. Just wondering if yours felt drier than what you're used to.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Did that the second I got them. Replacements were in the mail an hour later. Just wondering if yours felt drier than what you're used to.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


No. Not really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mail Call :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Did anybody get any of the viaje Carolina reapers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Trash in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cigarpage? They had a good deal on a 10er sampler that I missed.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> Thanks for twistin my arm lol. I already burned through one tin of the UCs.
> 
> Edit: backordered at Thompson for $70 / 50 coronets lp9. Expected to ship 5/1 hmmm.


Nice ash has them. Free shipping on them also.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## zephead61

bobbya08 said:


> Did anybody get any of the viaje Carolina reapers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw some on a FB group for sale...


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Nice ash has them. Free shipping on them also.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I don't mind them being backordered at that price


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Cigarpage? They had a good deal on a 10er sampler that I missed.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> Did anybody get any of the viaje Carolina reapers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a box in my cart from SBC but decided on the new RC Craft 2018 instead. As of now they still have the 6 pack sampler where you get 2 reapers, and 2 of 2 different sizes of the Viaje Cache. I'm surprised the Reaper box lasted longer than a day.


----------



## PTAaron

Oops wrong tbresd


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2:


Nice! I picked up a couple as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2:


Already smoked one and I will say itsssss goooood

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2:


Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Another new B&M today. He had a really good selection as well. Couple discount dailies, couple LP classic, couple Matilde Renacer, couple last calls








And these two I never heard of but figured I'd give a shot: Coabey and Cordoba & Morales 19th hole


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> Already smoked one and I will say itsssss goooood
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


I should have taken a pic and I'm too lazy to do it now but I only opened a five pack and I was surprised that 2 of the 5 had 1/2 inch of shaggy feet and the other 3 almost an inch before the wrapper hits the filler/binder. Just weird. They do smell VERY good. Probably fire one up tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## blackrabbit

They got my package to the correct post office and I was able to pick it up today. A few five packs to try out. Cornelious and Anthony, Daddy Mac + Meridian, and Caldwell Midnight Express.


----------



## disco_potato

blackrabbit said:


> They got my package to the correct post office


USPS giving you issues lately? Had no problem with them for as long as I can remember. Suddenly the past few weeks, things get lost, sent to wrong hubs, tracking stops working for days on end. Wonder what's happening.


----------



## blackrabbit

disco_potato said:


> USPS giving you issues lately? Had no problem with them for as long as I can remember. Suddenly the past few weeks, things get lost, sent to wrong hubs, tracking stops working for days on end. Wonder what's happening.


UPS messed it up in the handoff. The postal service is really good around here generally.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Mail Call :grin2:


Those crafts are good man!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bknaka

Some tat stuff


----------



## Madderduro

cotmc


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Those crafts are good man!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I smoked one ROTT and it almost got me sick. I can't believe how slow that things burns too. The other 9 are getting a serious nap in the cooler :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

bknaka said:


> Some tat stuff


Are those Pork Tenderloins still event only cigars?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Are those Pork Tenderloins still event only cigars?


Pretty sure they are, last time I checked Pete had no intentions of any of them ever being regular shop release.

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## cracker1397

Lots of Ezra's 








Especially looking forward to the masquerades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bknaka

Gumby-cr said:


> Are those Pork Tenderloins still event only cigars?


I believe all of these are event only releases


----------



## Verdict

Some custom rolls from some Cuban dude lol









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Navistar

Ezra really seem to be a big hit lately. Look great


----------



## bknaka

Finally got mine


----------



## Gummy Jones

bknaka said:


> Some tat stuff


now that is one mouth watering purchase!


----------



## TCstr8

Won a box of BLTC Morphine. Pretty happy with the $10 raffle purchase.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> Won a box of BLTC Morphine. Pretty happy with the $10 raffle purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow...best $10 ever spent on cigars! I'll split the box with you, just tell me where to send the $5 lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> Won a box of BLTC Morphine. Pretty happy with the $10 raffle purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hell I'll give you the whole $10 #HELLYEAH bud that's fantastic enjoy those brother!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I'll give you the whole $10 #HELLYEAH bud that's fantastic enjoy those brother!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The reason I'm so pumped is because of the one you sent me in the #MAW. Truthfully I don't think the other folks there knew what they missed out on.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> The reason I'm so pumped is because of the one you sent me in the #MAW. Truthfully I don't think the other folks there knew what they missed out on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 Brother they truly don't know!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> Won a box of BLTC Morphine. Pretty happy with the $10 raffle purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How do you do it...  sahweeeeeeet!

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## UBC03

bknaka said:


> Finally got mine


What are those..I love the pepper, the cigar's gotta kick @ss.

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> any way to block this thread? asking for a friend.


Ha!


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> I usually don't post in this thread, but I had to share this one. Maduro Especial 2013. This particular fella has an interesting stash in the back room that he let's me go through when nobody is in the shop or after hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What vitola?


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> What vitola?


DBL Robusto 5x54. They're almost box pressed from the individual slots they're sitting in.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> DBL Robusto 5x54. They're almost box pressed from the individual slots they're sitting in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thats cool. I have some torpedoes from '09 that I should get smokin on. The new release is only one vitola ... 60rg.


----------



## disco_potato

WABOOM said:


> Thats cool. I have some torpedoes from '09 that I should get smokin on. The new release is only one vitola ... 60rg.


Yup, big donkey sticks but I still had to grab a box.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

"donkey stick" lmao....get a asylum 7x70...ur jaw will hurt by the end of it


----------



## BigPuffer

Madderduro said:


> "donkey stick" lmao....get a asylum 7x70...ur jaw will hurt by the end of it


I didn't have an issue with the size. I did have an issue with the smoke output though


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 197457


Pretty.. Real pretty

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## mpomario

These came in today. Great deal. Should've bought more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

mpomario said:


> These came in today. Great deal. Should've bought more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Luckily I added 10 Camacho Triple Maduros to my order. They just came in today


----------



## disco_potato

Madderduro said:


> "donkey stick" lmao....get a asylum 7x70...ur jaw will hurt by the end of it


Way ahead of you. Have three 8x80 Lunatics at the bottom of the cooler. Supposedly 4-5hr smokes. Don't even want to look at them til the summer.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

disco_potato said:


> Way ahead of you. Have three 8x80 Lunatics at the bottom of the cooler. Supposedly 4-5hr smokes. Don't even want to look at them til the summer.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


~1 5/16 in diameter... and 8" long. Sorry, I know my mind LIVES is the gutter... but I don't think I want to be seen smoking that thing, a wealth of lewd material right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

mpomario said:


> These came in today. Great deal. Should've bought more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigarpage?


----------



## csk415

Looks like I wasn't the only one to jump on these.

Sent from @UBC03 beat down xikar 15ct traveldor.


----------



## blackrabbit

Cigar Federation- Hella Retro

Damn these smell like crap.......in that good way only cigars can!


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> Cigarpage?


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> Cigar Federation- Hella Retro
> 
> Damn these smell like crap.......in that good way only cigars can!


Sahweeeeeeet!

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## Gumby-cr

3 orders arrived on the same day :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> 3 orders arrived on the same day :grin2::grin2::grin2:


Very nice!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> 3 orders arrived on the same day :grin2::grin2::grin2:


That is a great pick up. Heading to the B&M after work to see if they have any of those CH.


----------



## mrolland5500

Boom!!!!! Very Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Those Chris got to you quick. Mine aren't arriving till Monday


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Those Chris got to you quick. Mine aren't arriving till Monday


Well, I ordered them as soon as they went live on the site. I'm also surprised they lasted a day with only 395 of them made for sale. Lighting one up tomorrow for Easter though :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Well, I ordered them as soon as they went live on the site. I'm also surprised they lasted a day with only 395 of them made for sale. Lighting one up tomorrow for Easter though :grin2:


Right on, I think I waited about 10 min lol.


----------



## PTAaron

Went to a cigar lounge with my neighbor - since I brought my own to smoke I picked up a short story maduro and this guy to try later:









Don't know anything about it, but I think I've seen you guys smoking it before?


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> Went to a cigar lounge with my neighbor - since I brought my own to smoke I picked up a short story maduro and this guy to try later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know anything about it, but I think I've seen you guys smoking it before?


Those are great little cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Went a bit crazy last week or so, but I havent made a cigar purchase of any sort since December of last year.

Picked up the following:
Tatuaje Tattoo Adivino Habano (box of 50) Ended up being about $2.50 a cigar, so figured why the hell not
CLE Aladino Cazador (pack of 20) Again, ended up being a tad over $2 a cigar. 
Padron 8-Cigar Sampler. JR made a booboo and had 2 coupons you could stack. They were good for Padron as well, so at $80 it was too good to pass up. Only way I would ever buy Padron.
1 x Curivari Aristoteles 548 5 pack
1 x Curivari Ciclope 554 5 pack
1 x Curivari Pythagoras 52 box of 10 - All 3 of the Curivari were on sale from Cigar King. Few folks jumped on these as well.
Xikar XI1 cutter. Another old model I found.

So yeah, as I said went a bit crazy.


----------



## zephead61

Killer Bees and Carolina Reapers









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

zephead61 said:


> Killer Bees and Carolina Reapers


That is a sweet pickup! I just bought some killer bees myself and those reapers look cool! Let us know how peppery they are when you smoke one.


----------



## csk415

zephead61 said:


> Killer Bees and Carolina Reapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Really dumb question but are those reapers pepper bombs?

Sent from @UBC03 beat down xikar 15ct traveldor.


----------



## zephead61

csk415 said:


> Really dumb question but are those reapers pepper bombs?
> 
> Sent from @UBC03 beat down xikar 15ct traveldor.


Don't know, I haven't smoked one yet. Anyone care to chime in? I may have one this Easter day. Will let you know.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Really dumb question but are those reapers pepper bombs?
> 
> Sent from @UBC03 beat down xikar 15ct traveldor.


Yes sir they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

zephead61 said:


> Don't know, I haven't smoked one yet. Anyone care to chime in? I may have one this Easter day. Will let you know.





mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir they are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like my kind of smoke.

Sent from @UBC03 beat down xikar 15ct traveldor.


----------



## Madderduro

oh yeah!!


----------



## Mike2147

Ezra kick lately...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Looks like puff brothers bought up all the Chris sticks. I had to throw in some blending sessions too. The dark one in the middle looks very familiar @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Looks like puff brothers bought up all the Chris sticks. I had to throw in some blending sessions too. The dark one in the middle looks very familiar @JtAv8tor


Indeed! And you can't go wrong with blending session for the price.

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> greasemonger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like puff brothers bought up all the Chris sticks. I had to throw in some blending sessions too. The dark one in the middle looks very familiar @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! And you can't go wrong with blending session for the price.
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection
Click to expand...

Prob shouldn't ask this but what are blending sessions and what is the price of these so called blending sessions?


----------



## JtAv8tor

BigPuffer said:


> Prob shouldn't ask this but what are blending sessions and what is the price of these so called blending sessions?


Blending sessions are cigars that are made when experimenting with the blends to get what they want.

They can be a bit rough at times, as they are not put into molds and rested the same as the production cigars. But I will say this I buy a bundle of 20' every month for 70ish (subscription discount) and I have only had maybe 2 that weren't smokable due to construction.

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Blending sessions are cigars that are made when experimenting with the blends to get what they want.
> 
> They can be a bit rough at times, as they are not put into molds and rested the same as the production cigars. But I will say this I buy a bundle of 20' every month for 70ish (subscription discount) and I have only had maybe 2 that weren't smokable due to construction.
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Ditto on the blending sessions though my fallout rate is a bit higher. I've had two out of fifteen that I couldn't smoke. Of the others, I haven't smoked one yet that I didn't like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

lex61 said:


> Ditto on the blending sessions though my fallout rate is a bit higher. I've had two out of fifteen that I couldn't smoke. Of the others, I haven't smoked one yet that I didn't like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I let them rest for at least a month minimum. Seems to help a fair amount

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> Prob shouldn't ask this but what are blending sessions and what is the price of these so called blending sessions?


That was 6 for I believe $25


----------



## mrolland5500

BigPuffer said:


> Prob shouldn't ask this but what are blending sessions and what is the price of these so called blending sessions?


Blending sessions are if not as good just as good as some of this mainstream stuff they are my value sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Blending sessions are cigars that are made when experimenting with the blends to get what they want.
> 
> They can be a bit rough at times, as they are not put into molds and rested the same as the production cigars. But I will say this I buy a bundle of 20' every month for 70ish (subscription discount) and I have only had maybe 2 that weren't smokable due to construction.
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


And I shouldn't have asked because I googled and I'm not on the Ezra site


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla, corona.


----------



## zephead61

Cigar Wars! Chris Blend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## koprut69

*Old sticks,new sticks, short sticks.*

Picked up some new sticks and some old favs. Room 101 master 3 just plain good.The perdomo beer cafts all have unique smells. All the tins have thier place in the summer months when a cigar is needed and 30 min in 122 degree sun is all i can take. The monte tins came with boveda packs inside each tin so the discoloration will fade as the cigars get fresh humi air. LFD nuff said.


----------



## Madderduro

today's haul


----------



## Gumby-cr

I usually go to my local store every birthday but since I still can't drive I hit up my favorite online dealer SBC a few days ago. I probably saved about $250 from ordering online with the PUFF discount and my points I had saved up. 1 of those Padron's are getting lit tonight and a few others are for Wrestlemania 34 this Sunday (don't judge me :vs_laugh.


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> I usually go to my local store every birthday but since I still can't drive I hit up my favorite online dealer SBC a few days ago. I probably saved about $250 from ordering online with the PUFF discount and my points I had saved up. 1 of those Padron's are getting lit tonight and a few others are for Wrestlemania 34 this Sunday (don't judge me :vs_laugh.


Great pickup bro!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Ewood

Got my fine ash COTM order in and decided to add some killer bees to it. Sam added a few extras in there for me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ewood said:


> Got my fine ash COTM order in and decided to add some killer bees to it. Sam added a few extras in there for me too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> I usually go to my local store every birthday but since I still can't drive I hit up my favorite online dealer SBC a few days ago. I probably saved about $250 from ordering online with the PUFF discount and my points I had saved up. 1 of those Padron's are getting lit tonight and a few others are for Wrestlemania 34 this Sunday (don't judge me :vs_laugh.


Those 90's are freaking fantastic. Nice pick up.


----------



## bobbya08

I wish I would've jumped on a box of these new witchcraft but I waited too long and only managed to snag 3. I can't wait to try one of these reapers though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Picked these up in a trade with @Rondo. Thanks brother can't wait to try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Picked these up in a trade with @Rondo. Thanks brother can't wait to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice snag for sure

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice snag for sure
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Yeah my EZ collection is getting out of hand lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah my EZ collection is getting out of hand lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both, but it's at a grinding halt for a bit with the new house lmao

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> I wish I would've jumped on a box of these new witchcraft but I waited too long and only managed to snag 3. I can't wait to try one of these reapers though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put aside 2 to 2 1/2 hours when you light up one of those Crafts. They are super slow burning cigars. The 2 I've smoked have been really strong too fyi.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Stay off Cbid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Stay off Cbid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are no worry choices. Nice haul!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> Stay off Cbid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a 10 pack of cigarbid as well. That site is addicting....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Shaver702 said:


> I ordered a 10 pack of cigarbid as well. That site is addicting....
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Yep "STAY OFF CBID!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Tonight's smoke....new to me and I have to say it's very good









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## BigPuffer

Shaver702 said:


> I ordered a 10 pack of cigarbid as well. That site is addicting....
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


10 pack of the Ave or MB3?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BigPuffer said:


> 10 pack of the Ave or MB3?


If it was the same as me he means the MB3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

akpreacherplayz said:


> If it was the same as me he means the MB3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kind of wishing I had more of the Ave Maria Immaculatas. I prefer those over the original


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BigPuffer said:


> I'm kind of wishing I had more of the Ave Maria Immaculatas. I prefer those over the original


They are always on Cbid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

akpreacherplayz said:


> They are always on Cbid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but I can't go back. It's where I got them the first time. Next thing I know, I was bidding on like 100 different items. Luckily, I got outbid for most of the stuff by a couple of bucks. If I had won those bids, I'd be eating cigars for lunch because that would have been like my paycheck and then some -_-


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BigPuffer said:


> I know but I can't go back. It's where I got them the first time. Next thing I know, I was bidding on like 100 different items. Luckily, I got outbid for most of the stuff by a couple of bucks. If I had won those bids, I'd be eating cigars for lunch because that would have been like my paycheck and then some -_-


Yes that's why I say "Stay off of Cbid!" yet somehow I always end up on there anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

BigPuffer said:


> 10 pack of the Ave or MB3?


MB3

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## zephead61

Various yummy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I wish I would've jumped on a box of these new witchcraft but I waited too long and only managed to snag 3. I can't wait to try one of these reapers though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have a line if your interested.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I may have a line if your interested.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You know I am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I gotta go pick my sticks up later this week. I will see what is there and let you know.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I gotta go pick my sticks up later this week. I will see what is there and let you know.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


10-4 thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

zephead61 said:


> Various yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have been seeing those southern draws pop up lately. I can only guess they are good. Have you had one yet?


----------



## Navistar

Jumped on the warped Wednesday deal at sbc. Grabbed a sampler that arrived yesterday.


----------



## cracker1397

Jumped on the Caldwell deal on SBC
Caldwell sampler and some "The Ts"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

cracker1397 said:


> Jumped on the Caldwell deal on SBC
> Caldwell sampler and some "The Ts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth is those "T" are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

GOT14U said:


> Truth is those "T" are good!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Never had them before. Heard good things tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

csk415 said:


> I have been seeing those southern draws pop up lately. I can only guess they are good. Have you had one yet?


Yes, they are awesome, IMO. Box worthy when I get the room.


----------



## bknaka

bobbya08 said:


> I wish I would've jumped on a box of these new witchcraft but I waited too long and only managed to snag 3. I can't wait to try one of these reapers though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those reapers are great. I bought a 5er and ended up buying my shops last 3 boxes. They're all mine now haha


----------



## zephead61

EZ COTM









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Got to smoke one of these Fedheads soon!


----------



## PTAaron

Trying to build up a nice EZ selection, big thank you to @JtAv8tor for hooking a brother up with a great deal.


----------



## mrolland5500

PTAaron said:


> Trying to build up a nice EZ selection, big thank you to @JtAv8tor for hooking a brother up with a great deal.


#HellYeah!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

PTAaron said:


> Trying to build up a nice EZ selection, big thank you to @JtAv8tor for hooking a brother up with a great deal.


Let me know as will bud I've got a few

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> Trying to build up a nice EZ selection, big thank you to @JtAv8tor for hooking a brother up with a great deal.


You've got a few more on the way for your MAW buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

bobbya08 said:


> You've got a few more on the way for your MAW buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, I'm excited! Supposed to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Fusion

15 count travel humi and a 5 pack of Curivari


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> 15 count travel humi and a 5 pack of Curivari


What's you take on the Buenaventura compared to other Curivari offerings?


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> What's you take on the Buenaventura compared to other Curivari offerings?


These will be my first Curivari so IDK yet lol, gong to let them rest for a week or so and ill try one and let you know


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> These will be my first Curivari so IDK yet lol, gong to let them rest for a week or so and ill try one and let you know


Said the man who swore off buying NC. ..  You need to keep smoking them, I have lots of additions resting from your daily journal 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Said the man who swore off buying NC. ..  You need to keep smoking them, I have lots of additions resting from your daily journal
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol yea, i was never very good at resolutions, thats 15 NC's iv bought this year, Dang


----------



## lex61

My April selection from Ezra Zion C&COTM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Some CB fivers that came on Monday. I rarely ever go over $15 for fivers and stop at $20 for the highest, so #ThriftyThursday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

lex61 said:


> My April selection from Ezra Zion C&COTM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like the first cigar (your knuckle sammich) varied from shipment to shipment. I didn't receive that cigar, I need to check what I got.


----------



## Madderduro

man I'm almost giddy to see what I get this month now!!! the one EZ that I haven't managed to get yet that I'm chomping at the bit to try is any of the knuckles...fingers crossed lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Got a deal on these from cigar-page!


----------



## bobbya08

I stopped at a B&M today while I was out and found these Lucille's so I grabbed a couple packs and my other EZ stuff showed up as well. Thanks @JtAv8tor for grabbing these for me while I was away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Lucille's at your B&M...wow my local B&M sucks. But they do proudly state that they don't sell boutiques :|


----------



## bobbya08

Westside Threat said:


> Lucille's at your B&M...wow my local B&M sucks. But they do proudly state that they don't sell boutiques :|


It's not really local. I don't have a local B&M. This one is a hour and a half drive from me. I stop in there occasionally passing through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> It's not really local. I don't have a local B&M. This one is a hour and a half drive from me. I stop in there occasionally passing through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still very cool that they stock stuff like that! Don't think I could find those in 3 hours in any direction and I'm surrounded by B&Ms.

Noice Pickups

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Still very cool that they stock stuff like that! Don't think I could find those in 3 hours in any direction and I'm surrounded by B&Ms.
> 
> Noice Pickups
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Yeah I've never seen EZ stuff there before. They had a bunch of others but my wife would've killed me if I got anymore. I probably shouldn't have bought the 2 5 packs of Lucille but I couldn't help it. And JT always get extra for me when they come out with new stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

yay mailman!!!!


----------



## Madderduro

today's total


----------



## bobbya08

Madderduro said:


> today's total


Nice haul sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice and cheap and upside down lol!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> I stopped at a B&M today while I was out and found these Lucille's so I grabbed a couple packs and my other EZ stuff showed up as well. Thanks @JtAv8tor for grabbing these for me while I was away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks mighty fine. Only EZ I've ever had is All My X's

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This latest devil site Rocky & AJ haul all qualifies as thrifty. 30 sticks delivered for $69. The only diesel I haven't tried yet is the Uncut, how are they @OneStrangeOne?









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> This latest devil site Rocky & AJ haul all qualifies as thrifty. 30 sticks delivered for $69. The only diesel I haven't tried yet is the Uncut, how are they @OneStrangeOne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Their okay, I kinda expected more from an AJ smoke, I remember em being a bit harsh when fresh, the batch I have has been resting for about 2 years and the harshness is gone, the spice is still there but seems kinda muddled.


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> That looks mighty fine. Only EZ I've ever had is All My X's
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Masquerade! Dude! Did they have anymore?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## csk415

10er variety of their smokes.


----------



## Shaver702

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## GOT14U

Room 101 Fine Ash exclusives....Pretty damn good! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## zephead61

Holy motherlode of cigar goodness! Texas Cigar Festival. Was a great time!























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Holy Schnikes! Where in Texas was this? 
That's a heck of a haul, y'all.



zephead61 said:


> Holy motherlode of cigar goodness! Texas Cigar Festival. Was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

bobbya08 said:


> I stopped at a B&M today while I was out and found these Lucille's so I grabbed a couple packs and my other EZ stuff showed up as well. Thanks @JtAv8tor for grabbing these for me while I was away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul!!
Had a Lucille - it was great.
The local B&M here has a boutique section, but nothing that amazing!


----------



## PTAaron

Madderduro said:


> yay mailman!!!!


Very nice!
I had these in my cart as soon as I got the text about them coming out, but didn't pull the trigger... had to go see a patient - came back and they were sold out.


----------



## zephead61

TexaSmoke said:


> Holy Schnikes! Where in Texas was this?
> That's a heck of a haul, y'all.


Houston, last night.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Devil haul and a few B&M singles. Those gurkhas and Cameroons are my favorite smokes right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bknaka

Hickorynut said:


> Said the man who swore off buying NC. ..  You need to keep smoking them, I have lots of additions resting from your daily journal
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I like to think of CCs as blondes and NCs as brunettes. Imo theres no point to swear off one because they can both be very enjoyable.


----------



## bknaka

While in Vegas, might as well


----------



## poppajon75

Damn you CP for selling DPG for such a good price last week.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Navistar

bknaka said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man who swore off buying NC. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to keep smoking them, I have lots of additions resting from your daily journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think of CCs as blondes and NCs as brunettes. Imo theres no point to swear off one because they can both be very enjoyable.
Click to expand...

I like that. And agree


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Damn you CP for selling DPG for such a good price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I need to try one of the JJs. How are different from the blue and black?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> I need to try one of the JJs. How are different from the blue and black?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The JJ's have a corojo wrapper and, criollo binder and use the same for the filler which sounds great to me. The Blue, Black and, the JJ are Nicaraguan puros though I couldn't give you the breakdown on the blue and black. I haven't had the JJ yet but, I'm a corojo fan and one really can't go wrong with a cigar blended by the master. Can't wait for them to acclimate.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Travoline

I learned about the Devil site last week. Went for a few yard gars but wanted to maximize shipping and grabbed some Undercrowns also. This is only going to go down hill from here...


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> I stopped at a B&M today while I was out and found these Lucille's so I grabbed a couple packs and my other EZ stuff showed up as well. Thanks @JtAv8tor for grabbing these for me while I was away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## UBC03

Travoline said:


> I learned about the Devil site last week. Went for a few yard gars but wanted to maximize shipping and grabbed some Undercrowns also. This is only going to go down hill from here...


But it's a hell of a ride..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Travoline

UBC03 said:


> But it's a hell of a ride..
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


You are most likely right I never road my bike up a hill as a kid and thought it's a hell of a ride. But going down hill totally different story, no matter how it ended it was a hell of a ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

didn't go to nuts today, just making sure I don't run out of the current favorites this week...was a tad low have been smoking a lot of bltc lately


----------



## Olecharlie

I haven’t smoked a Liga Feral Flying Pig before so I wanted to purchase a single to see if it was really worth the money. I couldn't find them anywhere. I finally found singles and 5 packs at Fine Ash. I ordered a couple along woth 4 other Ligas.
I called Sam and asked if he had any other Ligas in stock that he could add to my order. He said he should have since he just received a new shipment but would check and let me know. 

I receive my shipment today and Sam decides to add a T52, Dirty Rat plus a Undergrown for “FREE”! Wow that Rocks, needless to say it won’t be my last order from Fine Ash.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't smoked a Liga Feral Flying Pig before so I wanted to purchase a single to see if it was really worth the money. I couldn't find them anywhere. I finally found singles and 5 packs at Fine Ash. I ordered a couple along woth 4 other Ligas.
> I called Sam and asked if he had any other Ligas in stock that he could add to my order. He said he should have since he just received a new shipment but would check and let me know.
> 
> I receive my shipment today and Sam decides to add a T52, Dirty Rat plus a Undergrown for "FREE"! Wow that Rocks, needless to say it won't be my last order from Fine Ash.


That is super cool! Can't think of many places that would do something like that.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Alrightdriver said:


> That is super cool! Can't think of many places that would do something like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Agreed! @GOT14U turned me on to Fine Ash!


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> didn't go to nuts today, just making sure I don't run out of the current favorites this week...was a tad low have been smoking a lot of bltc lately


I know where you got those.  #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It seems the supply of Copán 2nds dried up, so I got Serie O 2nds and FdO maduro. All robusto.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Some cheap smokes arrived today....a fiver of Fallen Angel en robusto not shown. The Nica Libre are part of a twenty pack sampler. A box of Cuba Libre One en belicoso. All from Cbid.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Latest EZ Release showed up today...


----------



## blackrabbit

These showed up today. Thanks @JtAv8tor for selling them to me. :vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger

Got em between downpours


----------



## cracker1397

Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> That is super cool! Can't think of many places that would do something like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


That's Sam for ya!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> That's Sam for ya!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's right. It's a local shop for you right?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Add me to the club


----------



## rvillegachapa

My latest purchase below:


----------



## PTAaron

So... this was my first EZ purchase other than a sampler - do you guys keep them in the paper wrap or do unwrap them to store?


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> That's right. It's a local shop for you right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Ya, I lucked out!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Ya, I lucked out!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No doubt!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

PTAaron said:


> So... this was my first EZ purchase other than a sampler - do you guys keep them in the paper wrap or do unwrap them to store?


Seems like I've seen a lot of guys leave them in the paper. I do as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> So... this was my first EZ purchase other than a sampler - do you guys keep them in the paper wrap or do unwrap them to store?


I leave them in the paper until I crack a 5er open then they all go into a drawer

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## bellts

Small cbid haul...


----------



## Navistar

I dont buy that many NCs anymore but couldnt pass up on this box of Liga for $150 shipped. Also grabbed some light smokes to try from AJ


----------



## msmith1986

bellts said:


> Small cbid haul...


I think I was bidding against you on almost all of those. Like usual I get busy and forget to check in and bid before it ends.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> Small cbid haul...


...if that's small, scared to see what your big ones are like.


----------



## Verdict

Anyone had these before?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

egars sale page with an additional 15% coupon brought these to $5 ea. on average shipped.


----------



## bellts

BigPuffer said:


> ...if that's small, scared to see what your big ones are like.


That's what she sai... ahhh nevermind!


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> egars sale page with an additional 15% coupon brought these to $5 ea. on average shipped.


Nice. I really enjoyed those matilde oscuro and quadrata.


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Travoline

Picked these up on the devil site with a couple of hygrometers. Around 3.25 a stick shipped.


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> Nice. I really enjoyed those matilde oscuro and quadrata.


They had the oscuro on backorder, but I found a box for $95 shipped elsewhere - I'll will be doing a split thread as it is really more than I need. I was going to post a link in the deal thread but they marked it sold out right afterwards.


----------



## disco_potato

huffer33 said:


> egars sale page with an additional 15% coupon brought these to $5 ea. on average shipped.


Is it an email list coupon for the 15%?


----------



## huffer33

disco_potato said:


> Is it an email list coupon for the 15%?


Yeah - I just checked though it expired Sun.


----------



## Rabidawise

First purchase from TDOS. Thank you (and damn you!!!) for showing me that site!!!


----------



## disco_potato

Had to grab these. Youngest one is from 2014 IIRC.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

CI had a deal i wanted to try... picked up 6 5ers of Oliva 2nds (they came 15 per order)... 3x5 of Liga M robustos and 3x5 of liga O. Looking at the wrappers, one that is supposed to be "O" looks more like it's an "M," but I'm not worried... called them because I didn't know which was which that I ordered and they confirmed the Liga Ms are MBs (there was a MB handwritten on the size), and the Liga Os are series O. Pretty happy with the haul for $60










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> CI had a deal i wanted to try... picked up 6 5ers of Oliva 2nds (they came 15 per order)... 3x5 of Liga M robustos and 3x5 of liga O. Looking at the wrappers, one that is supposed to be "O" looks more like it's an "M," but I'm not worried... called them because I didn't know which was which that I ordered and they confirmed the Liga Ms are MBs (there was a MB handwritten on the size), and the Liga Os are series O. Pretty happy with the haul for $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Let us know how those M compare to the real MB. I have been cut about those and have been trying to find out which one is the Serie V.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Had to re up on some favorites and try the PDR AFR-75 and Foyle Meteor Hammer. I have really liked all the Meritage and Foyle including the maduro and Habano I've tried so far. I thought for the price I'll give the Colorado a spin. Average for this order was just under $3 a stick for 60 sticks. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

You guys are enablers. And my wife is even more of an enabler.. yesterday it was no more cigar or pipe stuff today this..










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

A few Yellow Cake and a Davidoff Grand Cru


----------



## Mark in wi

My first purchase since joining...







A small varity to try as I am still trying to find what I prefer.


----------



## bellts

Mark in wi said:


> My first purchase since joining...
> View attachment 207818
> 
> A small varity to try as I am still trying to find what I prefer.


Love those AB American Sungrowns... (might smoke one tomorrow) :grin2:


----------



## bknaka

Went a little overboard recently


----------



## Pag#11

Keep us posted on these seconds always been a sucker for seconds.


----------



## blackrabbit

bknaka said:


> Went a little overboard recently


Well just build a raft with some those awesome sticks and float to the nearest beach for some quality relaxation time.


----------



## huffer33

These in from JT












bknaka said:


> Went a little overboard recently


Damn son, we're going to have to revoke your newb status now. :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> These in from JT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son, we're going to have to revoke your newb status now. :grin2:


I still for the life of me cannot finger out how the pheck stuff gets to people before me lol. I live less than 5 miles from the sorting facility. I guess its okay since it should arrive tomorrow with another sistema, hygro, and bovedas.


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> I still for the life of me cannot finger out how the pheck stuff gets to people before me lol. I live less than 5 miles from the sorting facility. I guess its okay since it should arrive tomorrow with another sistema, hygro, and bovedas.


I was kind of surprised how slow shipping was even in state from GA to GA in the pass thread. Usually in state in NC or from a neighboring state is next day. This was kind of bizarre though - I was shocked to see it was out for delivery on Sun....


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## greasemonger

Arrived safe and sound @JtAv8tor


----------



## Rondo

EZ, with an LP, from JT.








Thanks @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

You all are making me feel like a dealer...lmao




Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## cracker1397

Yeah you kind of are like one. You gave me a sample of some great sticks in the noob sampler trade and now I’m hooked on all things EZ. Thanks a lot for making me an addict


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dealer up. Here's my package from @JtAv8tor EZ 5er with a No.9 kicker. Thanks brother. Appreciate getting some knuckle in this one. I've been wanting one of those for months.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yours ships tomorrow


----------



## Rondo

Apparently, it's not just about cigars anymore.


----------



## Navistar

bknaka said:


> Went a little overboard recently


What are the lanceros?


----------



## greasemonger

Navistar said:


> What are the lanceros?


Foundation Tabernacle it looks like


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

greasemonger said:


> Foundation Tabernacle it looks like


We have had some requests from customers at the shop for Tabernacle. Never had one. Any good?


----------



## Kidvegas

ElCigarShop.com said:


> We have had some requests from customers at the shop for Tabernacle. Never had one. Any good?


Those Are Spectacular! You'd do well stocking a few boxes at the shop! As well as the other Foundation offerings

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## greasemonger

ElCigarShop.com said:


> We have had some requests from customers at the shop for Tabernacle. Never had one. Any good?


X2 very good! I keep at least a couple in the box.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Kidvegas said:


> Those Are Spectacular! You'd do well stocking a few boxes at the shop! As well as the other Foundation offerings
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Yes, thanks. Foundation has been on my radar for awhile. Heard good things about El Guegenese(I think it's called) but was not familiar with Tabernacle. Nicaraguan boutique company?


----------



## Kidvegas

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Yes, thanks. Foundation has been on my radar for awhile. Heard good things about El Guegenese(I think it's called) but was not familiar with Tabernacle. Nicaraguan boutique company?


http://foundationcigarcompany.com/

Posted a link since I don't know much more than the cigars being Very Good!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## greasemonger

Kidvegas said:


> Foundation Cigar Co. | Nicaraguan Hand-Rolled Cigars
> 
> Posted a link since I don't know much more than the cigars being Very Good!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


The shop I'm sitting in is a Foundation lounge. All are very good!


----------



## Ewood

Reached out to @JtAv8tor for one of his EZ samplers and boy did he come though!! So excited to take a flame to all of these, thanks again brother









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A Flores......


----------



## greasemonger

Got my half of a trade with @*cracker1397* today. Heck yeah man THANKS! That Masquerade is fantastic. The one JT threw at me at a meetup was amazing. I'm psyched to try all of them, especially the T. The octoberfest is massive lol and I have a 5er of the triple maduros that aren't ready to smoke yet, so that's gonna burn soon. I've never had a flores y rodriguez either, and was about to pull the trigger on a couple lot23s at the B&M yesterday but I didn't (read my mind).

I also got a box of the 6x52 Picadores Buenaventuras delivered today as well


----------



## cracker1397

greasemonger said:


> Got my half of a trade with @*cracker1397* today. Heck yeah man THANKS! That Masquerade is fantastic. The one JT threw at me at a meetup was amazing. I'm psyched to try all of them, especially the T. The octoberfest is massive lol and I have a 5er of the triple maduros that aren't ready to smoke yet, so that's gonna burn soon. I've never had a flores y rodriguez either, and was about to pull the trigger on a couple lot23s at the B&M yesterday but I didn't (read my mind).
> 
> I also got a box of the 6x52 Picadores Buenaventuras delivered today as well


Enjoy my friend. Everyone says the same thing about those oktoberfests lol. They are good golfing cigars. Last a long time, do well on windy days, not too expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

droy1958 said:


> A Flores......


Nice Score!!!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Madderduro

nothing new other than I've never seen that cao and finally found southern draws to try


----------



## cracker1397

@greasemonger sent me a few makin bacon and he claimed he was just going to send "a few body guards". He sent some really nice sticks. I really appreciate the generosity. I have been wanting to try the that AJ NW and FDLA for a little while. The DPG and Aquitaine look great too. Honestly all the sticks look delicious and can't wait to light them up. I have never had any of the ones you sent actually so that's a plus. Thanks so much!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

First time I've bought cigars online. 
Time to lay these babies to rest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged a 5 pack of Colombian cigars

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## cracker1397

Latest shipment from SBC COTM 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ez No Surrender and a cheapo travel stand


----------



## Rabidawise

Stopped by my local B&M to pick up some Bovedas and couldn't resist walking in the humidor! @LeatherNeck, thanks for the suggestion on the CLE! I'm looking forward to trying it! I saw some LFD Double Ligeros in there, but they were all HUGE RGs. Is that normal for them??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My pickup from CI to offset the cigars of my own I smoked while there


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Stopped by my local B&M to pick up some Bovedas and couldn't resist walking in the humidor! @LeatherNeck, thanks for the suggestion on the CLE! I'm looking forward to trying it! I saw some LFD Double Ligeros in there, but they were all HUGE RGs. Is that normal for them??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, they're usually decent size. This is a mini chisel. I think they're around 5x44. I love them for a quicker strong smoke, but I like the 4.5x60 the most.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> Rabidawise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by my local B&M to pick up some Bovedas and couldn't resist walking in the humidor! @LeatherNeck, thanks for the suggestion on the CLE! I'm looking forward to trying it! I saw some LFD Double Ligeros in there, but they were all HUGE RGs. Is that normal for them??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they're usually decent size. This is a mini chisel. I think they're around 5x44. I love them for a quicker strong smoke, but I like the 4.5x60 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice pickup


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, they're usually decent size. This is a mini chisel. I think they're around 5x44. I love them for a quicker strong smoke, but I like the 4.5x60 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna have to swing back by the store. I would have sworn some of the RGs that saw were bigger than 60. Maybe I was looking at a different stick and didn't realize it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> I'm gonna have to swing back by the store. I would have sworn some of the RGs that saw were bigger than 60. Maybe I was looking at a different stick and didn't realize it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think most of their stuff is 50-60RG, but you can find the corona size chisels if you get them while they're in stock, lol. LFD makes little 4x40 stuff too. It all depends on what your shop carries though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Turtle Soup tonight Paw-Paw!

Matilde Oscura Robusto box split with @huffer33...woohoo...Happy Boy dance....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## droy1958

TexaSmoke said:


> First time I've bought cigars online.
> Time to lay these babies to rest.
> 
> View attachment 209306
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The handwriting on the labels look familiar. Looks like Cigar Page......


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> Turtle Soup tonight Paw-Paw!
> 
> Matilde Oscura Robusto box split with @huffer33...woohoo...Happy Boy dance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


... I hate you so much right now


----------



## TexaSmoke

droy1958 said:


> The handwriting on the labels look familiar. Looks like Cigar Page......


Good eye, sir. You are correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rabidawise said:


> I'm gonna have to swing back by the store. I would have sworn some of the RGs that saw were bigger than 60. Maybe I was looking at a different stick and didn't realize it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'll like all of the ones you picked up. Those are all very commonly seen around here. 
Word of caution if you do pick up a "chisel" head cigar: DO NOT CUT IT LIKE A NORMAL CIGAR! Trust me, I learned the hard way with my very first one. Either squeeze it to "pop" it open or slit open the very tip.


----------



## Rabidawise

LeatherNeck said:


> I think you'll like all of the ones you picked up. Those are all very commonly seen around here.
> 
> Word of caution if you do pick up a "chisel" head cigar: DO NOT CUT IT LIKE A NORMAL CIGAR! Trust me, I learned the hard way with my very first one. Either squeeze it to "pop" it open or slit open the very tip.


Noted! Chisel Head...caution when cutting (or not cutting)!

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## disco_potato

Rabidawise said:


> Noted! Chisel Head...caution when cutting (or not cutting)!
> 
> Wishing this was sent from the beach!


You can also use a punch on the flat sides. Just on one side, or both.


----------



## Madderduro

always double punch a chisel!!!!


----------



## Rabidawise

disco_potato said:


> You can also use a punch on the flat sides. Just on one side, or both.


I don't have a punch cutter yet. I'll remember that if I pick up a chisel.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pardon the crappy picture but my latest pickup at the local store. The Tats are the TAA 2017's. I needed a new cutter also and I love that it so far :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Pardon the crappy picture but my latest pickup at the local store. The Tats are the TAA 2017's. I needed a new cutter also and I love that it so far :grin2:


You have way better local selections that I do! Nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks. They have a lot of cigars I can't find anywhere else in my area. They had a few coffins of the Camacho Liberty from 2013 that I should have picked up.


----------



## droy1958

Gumby-cr said:


> Pardon the crappy picture but my latest pickup at the local store. The Tats are the TAA 2017's. I needed a new cutter also and I love that it so far :grin2:


Sweet haul mate!.....


----------



## FunkBass55

A few B&M grabs and devil site hauls. Im done for the month. I think...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

FunkBass55 said:


> A few B&M grabs and devil site hauls. Im done for the month. I think...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered some flatheads. Haven't tried them yet, but they looked good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

FunkBass55 said:


> A few B&M grabs and devil site hauls. Im done for the month. I think...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking haul... is that a fender p in the corner?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Alrightdriver said:


> Good looking haul... is that a fender p in the corner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Looks like a Fender Jazz.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

That would have been my second guess.


arx0n said:


> Looks like a Fender Jazz.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Just a couple AB... A Black Market that I like to keep around and a Mundial that I haven't tried.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Alrightdriver said:


> Good looking haul... is that a fender p in the corner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep! Recently acquired 80s P.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

TexaSmoke said:


> I just ordered some flatheads. Haven't tried them yet, but they looked good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried the V(224?) Carbs only. Got these strictly off reviews so we'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Stick was a fighter


----------



## BigPuffer

BigPuffer said:


> Stick was a fighter


Lol. Clicked the wrong category. Whoops


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> Stick was a fighter


Great smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

The cao flatheads are pretty good


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

was going to just pick up some lfd smokes, realized I was low on em...yeah it didn't go that way...lots of new stuff is out at the b&m shops


----------



## Rabidawise

Picked up a few more tonight. @LeatherNeck, grabbed another from your list!


----------



## TexaSmoke

You guys have way better local options than I do. Southeast Texas needs to step up their cigar game.


God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> You guys have way better local options than I do. Southeast Texas needs to step up their cigar game.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


C'mon up and visit! I'll even show you what real BBQ is!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> C'mon up and visit! I'll even show you what real BBQ is!


In Tennessee? I hardly think so, but I never turn down a chance to grub down and find out!

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> In Tennessee? I hardly think so, but I never turn down a chance to grub down and find out!
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Yes sir! I'll be attending the World Championship BBQ Fest next weekend. Too bad you can't join!

http://www.memphisinmay.org/events/world-championship-barbecue-cooking-contest/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Yes sir! I'll be attending the World Championship BBQ Fest next weekend. Too bad you can't join!
> 
> http://www.memphisinmay.org/events/world-championship-barbecue-cooking-contest/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like my kinda party! Maybe next year. Gimme some time to plan a trip!

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Kidvegas

Madderduro said:


> was going to just pick up some lfd smokes, realized I was low on em...yeah it didn't go that way...lots of new stuff is out at the b&m shops


NOICE!!! Pickup

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> I think most of their stuff is 50-60RG, but you can find the corona size chisels if you get them while they're in stock, lol. LFD makes little 4x40 stuff too. It all depends on what your shop carries though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I went back and found what I was looking at....LFD Diggers.


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> was going to just pick up some lfd smokes, realized I was low on em...yeah it didn't go that way...lots of new stuff is out at the b&m shops


I see you were in Harrisburg too. Only place around here I've been buying Umbagog. Nice take.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Still in the "no buy zone" but I couldn't resist the urge to stop by the B&M... picked up this little thing that @TotesMcGoats has been raving about:


----------



## Travoline

TexaSmoke said:


> In Tennessee? I hardly think so, but I never turn down a chance to grub down and find out!
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Watch what you say about BBQ in Tennessee, we have some great BBQ coming out of Memphis! In Texas you have your brisket and I give you that, but you want ribs come on up.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> Watch what you say about BBQ in Tennessee, we have some great BBQ coming out of Memphis! In Texas you have your brisket and I give you that, but you want ribs come on up.


I'll get in on that rib action. Prefer beef ribs to pork.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## TexaSmoke

Grabbed this on cigarmonster. It was 32 bucks with free shipping. Basically, you buy a xikar and get 5 free yard gars! I needed a good cutter, so that's a win.









God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Alrightdriver

Visited the Casa De Montecristo a Jr cigars store in Mooresville. I only wanted to check the place out and grab a cigar or 2... it didn't work out that way, i just couldn't help myself. So this was my haul today.










Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Box of my new fav smokes plus a Warped Don Reynaldo, only 1000 made, picked it up from a friend who got his hands on a few, interesting they were made in FL, just did a search and there are singles available at Neptunecigars if anyone is interested

https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/warped-don-reynaldo


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> A Box of my new fav smokes plus a Warped Don Reynaldo, only 1000 made, picked it up from a friend who got his hands on a few, interesting they were made in FL, just did a search and there are singles available at Neptunecigars if anyone is interested
> 
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/warped-don-reynaldo


Yep, even being milder than I like, they've topped my list as well. Just put a box to bed myself.


----------



## Fusion

greasemonger said:


> Yep, even being milder than I like, they've topped my list as well. Just put a box to bed myself.


I had a Reserva Limitada yesterday, a little bolder but still prefer the Buenavetura, still have a Achilles in my Tup to try.


----------



## ebnash

texasmoke said:


> i'll get in on that rib action. Prefer beef ribs to pork.
> 
> God made
> jesus saved
> texas raised


Amen! Braised in a pressure cooker and then finished on the grill for me. The only problem for me is, it's acrually hard to find beef ribs around here...


----------



## TexaSmoke

I feel like they are hard to find anywhere. I used to travel for work and beef ribs are always difficult to get hold of.


Hug your Mom today.


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Watch what you say about BBQ in Tennessee, we have some great BBQ coming out of Memphis! In Texas you have your brisket and I give you that, but you want ribs come on up.


You coming down for BBQ Fest? We have a Hattie B's now (doubt its as good as the original)!!!


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Amen! Braised in a pressure cooker and then finished on the grill for me. The only problem for me is, it's acrually hard to find beef ribs around here...


I agree beef ribs are preferred over pork ribs. There's so many farms here with Angus, you can find beef ribs at all the butcher shops and grocery stores everywhere. 
A side note on Texas brisket. There's a Dickey's BBQ Pit down the street from me, and their brisket is good enough I order it by the pound whenever I stop in to eat. Now I'm starving, going to find food now....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> I agree beef ribs are preferred over pork ribs. There's so many farms here with Angus, you can find beef ribs at all the butcher shops and grocery stores everywhere.
> A side note on Texas brisket. There's a Dickey's BBQ Pit down the street from me, and their brisket is good enough I order it by the pound whenever I stop in to eat. Now I'm starving, going to find food now....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They need to send some of your guys out to California to deliver some training. All the Dickey's out here are barely mediocre. Luckily, I have lots of choices of small family owned places that are excellent. Have a local place that does sweet BBQ glazed burnt ends that are like fatty tender chunks of meat candy. I can wolf those down all day...

Crap, sorry guys. Just realized this is the cigar purchase thread. I'll shut up now!


----------



## msmith1986

Dickey's is a last resort here though. There are so many good small business mom & pop BBQ places around here, you could go to a different one every day of the month and never drive more than 30-45 minutes. I own a few small businesses and much prefer the little guy over chain or franchise 9 times out of 10. Many of them I've done work for too, either on construction/renovation or on the business consulting side.


ebnash said:


> They need to send some of your guys out to California to deliver some training. All the Dickey's out here are barely mediocre. Luckily, I have lots of choices of small family owned places that are excellent. Have a local place that does sweet BBQ glazed burnt ends that are like fatty tender chunks of meat candy. I can wolf those down all day...
> 
> Crap, sorry guys. Just realized this is the cigar purchase thread. I'll shut up now!


I have noticed different styles of BBQ around the country too. The most prominent, but completely different styles I prefer is Memphis style and the style you find all around the Carolinas.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dickey’s is the McDonald’s of BBQ around here, but there are family run BBQ joints in every town so they have some stiff competition. 


Who can be against us?


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> Dickey's is the McDonald's of BBQ around here, but there are family run BBQ joints in every town so they have some stiff competition.
> 
> Who can be against us?


I wasn't a fan of Rendevoux, but did find a few joints in Memphis I liked. Of course I was working in west Memphis, so my mood was pretty bad every day after work.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> I wasn't a fan of Rendevoux, but did find a few joints in Memphis I liked. Of course I was working in west Memphis, so my mood was pretty bad every day after work.


Rendezvous BBQ is "famed", but hit or miss in my opinion. (25 yr Memphian)

I could pick a dozen others that are more likely to be great consistently.


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Rendezvous BBQ is "famed", but hit or miss in my opinion. (25 yr Memphian)
> 
> I could pick a dozen others that are more likely to be great consistently.


Lol whoops I can't spell


----------



## Wildman9907

Well decided to stop in at CI yesterday and figured I would try a couple that are on the top list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> Lol whoops I can't spell


You spell like a coona$$, must be in louisiana or some place close!

Who can be against us?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> Well decided to stop in at CI yesterday and figured I would try a couple that are on the top list.


Those Ashton's are good, but not as good as their high price tag in my opinion. I'll the the Oliva over them all day!

Who can be against us?


----------



## greasemonger

Masquerade and Never Dead


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> You spell like a coona$$, must be in louisiana or some place close!
> 
> Who can be against us?


GA. Home of drunk typing.


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> Wildman9907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well decided to stop in at CI yesterday and figured I would try a couple that are on the top list.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Ashton's are good, but not as good as their high price tag in my opinion. I'll the the Oliva over them
Click to expand...

Well I've read that from a couple places, I'm a big fan of the regular Ashtons so I figured I'd try it. also heard slot of people prefer the VSG over symmetry. unfortunately they didn't have VSG


----------



## Tulse

No writer's words, past or present, can accurately describe my dear and true love for this country's mail carries.


----------



## Wildman9907

well UPS just showed up with most of this week's purchases. Best thing about living in pa is most of it was only ordered yesterday.


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Mail Day..... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> Masquerade and Never Dead


I'm going to have to find some of that Russell Reserve. Never seen or heard of it, but that's my last name. Need it on the shelf. Those masquerades look tasty too!

Who can be against us?


----------



## Shaver702

When I am sitting around a campfire, these come in mind









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## UBC03

Shaver702 said:


> When I am sitting around a campfire, these come in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Cause it's like licking the fire pit..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Mail Day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I just got one of those BLTC samplers from Cfed as well. Can't wait to try one.

Who can be against us?


----------



## talisker10

Stocking up on undercrowns


----------



## Shaver702

UBC03 said:


> Cause it's like licking the fire pit..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Haha more or less...yes. It like smoking a smoldering log...without the scary fire....&#129315;

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Red Army Men


----------



## Scotchpig

Oh no! You got Wilkie talkie guy, only one worse is land mine detector man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Scotchpig said:


> Oh no! You got Wilkie talkie guy, only one worse is land mine detector man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol no kidding right.


----------



## Ewood

Snagged a few sticks at the B&M I've been wanting to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> Snagged a few sticks at the B&M I've been wanting to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Norteno and Wisemen are fantastic. I haven't liked the two of fiver I bought of the DESG much . Letting the rest sleep for a long while. Let me know what you think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This arrived yesterday.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

I've had a few Undercrowns and liked them, but these Corona Vivas are something else! After 2 I was hooked, so I grabbed a box.


----------



## UBC03

Black Six said:


> I've had a few Undercrowns and liked them, but these Corona Vivas are something else! After 2 I was hooked, so I grabbed a box.


I used to push the UCs so much people thought I was getting a kick back from DE..

I just think their great starter smoke, med full and hit the major flavor notes. AND SWISHER DIDN'T RUIN THEM

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Wildman9907

I haven't been in cigars long but this is my overall favorite that I've smoked so I figured a box was in order


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> I used to push the UCs so much people thought I was getting a kick back from DE..
> 
> I just think their great starter smoke, med full and hit the major flavor notes. AND SWISHER DIDN'T RUIN THEM
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


That last line is pretty important......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Navistar

Got 10 of these smooth smokes today. Cheap goodie


----------



## csk415




----------



## Black Six

UBC03 said:


> I used to push the UCs so much people thought I was getting a kick back from DE..
> 
> I just think their great starter smoke, med full and hit the major flavor notes


I agree. A great starter smoke is one that even a veteran smoker would be happy to smoke as well. These definitely fit that bill for me.



UBC03 said:


> AND SWISHER DIDN'T RUIN THEM


So the first Corona Viva I ever tried was a few months ago, but it had been sitting in my humidor for about five or six years (I think I got it in a pass from someone here, in fact.) It was excellent. The second was one that I bought a couple of weeks back. I can confirm that they're the same (or very, very close to the same) smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

A little gift to myself lol!


----------



## Olecharlie

These showed up today with my favorite $8 lighter...


----------



## greasemonger

Little B&M stop ​


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some favs in the mail today!!!

Romacraft Intemperance, Curivari Reserva Limitada










EZ Blending Sessions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> A little gift to myself lol!


So good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Black Six

Stogiepuffer said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So I just had an Adivino last night and I liked it a lot. I want to get a few more tattoos, but I'm on the fence about what size to go with. Any suggestions, or are they all basically the same?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Black Six said:


> So I just had an Adivino last night and I liked it a lot. I want to get a few more tattoos, but I'm on the fence about what size to go with. Any suggestions, or are they all basically the same?


I like the caballero size the best.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

Thanks to @Gummy Jones for this wonderful lot of nicely rested smokes. and USPS with two day delivery and showing up on memorial day, stepping up their game haha.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Black Six said:


> So I just had an Adivino last night and I liked it a lot. I want to get a few more tattoos, but I'm on the fence about what size to go with. Any suggestions, or are they all basically the same?


I agree with Texasmoke. But i do prefer Robusto and smaller on most smokes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Grabbed these from @Gummy Jones when he offered up some aged samplers. Awesome stuff. Thanks, Jim. Those La Palina blacks made my day.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Fusion

The Curivari from CP and the Diesel from @*Gummy Jones *Thank you sir


----------



## greasemonger

Another little stop at a decent little B&M in Greer, SC. Needed a few more decent dailies and a couple more special occasion sticks.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Another little stop at a decent little B&M in Greer, SC. Needed a few more decent dailies and a couple more special occasion sticks.


Dude.....winters over....:vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Dude.....winters over....:vs_laugh:


???


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 218522


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 218522


If them chicken and waffles are half as good as actual chicken and waffles its gonna be a thing of beauty. Let us know....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Black Six

TexaSmoke said:


> I like the caballero size the best.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.





Stogiepuffer said:


> I agree with Texasmoke. But i do prefer Robusto and smaller on most smokes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, guys. I wound up grabbing a 5'er from cigarpage. These days I only smoke in the evenings when I've got a few hours to relax, so I decided to go for the toros. I might check out the robustos anyway though.


----------



## blackrabbit

Knuckle Draggers.

@disco_potato I will get yours out tomorrow.


----------



## tazdvl

Took advantage of some 5ers from Thompson.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Chicken and Waffles came in a couple days ago, 20pk of PDR 1878 Capa Maduro, 10pk Laranga (both from cigar page), and a 10er of the bishop's blend 2018 from @huffer33 (thanks again for the split man! )


----------



## Rabidawise

Stock order came in, along with some samplers!


----------



## Olecharlie

*Q*

Latest and Greatest!


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> EZ Chicken and Waffles came in a couple days ago, 20pk of PDR 1878 Capa Maduro, 10pk Laranga (both from cigar page), and a 10er of the bishop's blend 2018 from @huffer33 (thanks again for the split man! )


Are the pdr good? Dumb question seeing as how you bought some but always see them on sale for great prices.


----------



## Rabidawise

csk415 said:


> Are the pdr good? Dumb question seeing as how you bought some but always see them on sale for great prices.


I sure hope so! I bought 20 maduros and 20 oscuros! They had good ratings and a nice price.


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Are the pdr good? Dumb question seeing as how you bought some but always see them on sale for great prices.


They're a decent budget smoke IMO. I wanted a few more thrifty summer sticks to have at work and each of the 1878 blends have been enjoyable for me.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Are the pdr good? Dumb question seeing as how you bought some but always see them on sale for great prices.


They are great budget smokes. The PDR Capa line is solid all around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Got a sweet deal on one of my favorites in the size I like. Have been wanting to try more Aganorsa leaf after having a few Gellis blends. Thought these CFMR would be a good place to start. Got the tenner cheap and the cellos look like they have some time on them too. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Grabbed these in a Small Batch Blind Sampler when they did 20% off on Tuesday. 
T52 flying pig
Small batch exclusive The King is Dead Sleeping Beauty
C&A Cornelius
The Wise Man Maduro
Viaje Cache

All in, I spent $40 and I won't complain. Not disappointed in this selection at all.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Pag#11

csk415 said:


> Are the pdr good? Dumb question seeing as how you bought some but always see them on sale for great prices.


I have tried the Flores y Rodriguez habano and PDR small batch maduro and for what I paid they are very good smokes (both PDR) definitely would recommend. I need to try some of the Capa's

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> Got a sweet deal on one of my favorites in the size I like. Have been wanting to try more Aganorsa leaf after having a few Gellis blends. Thought these CFMR would be a good place to start. Got the tenner cheap and the cellos look like they have some time on them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice purchase  I talk to Max Fernandez often on IG, good guy. Told me a couple of his rollers cousin got killed in the unrest going on down there.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Nice purchase  I talk to Max Fernandez often on IG, good guy. Told me a couple of his rollers cousin got killed in the unrest going on down there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


That?s terrible to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> That?s terrible to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it definitely is, find it pretty odd how are news barely mentions it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I blame @Fusion with a supporting role by @greasemonger.......Buenaventura BV500....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> That?s terrible to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Max
View attachment 219513


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

FAC pAck for June! Drew themed this month! I guess there is a DE event at the end of this month!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

@GOT14U
What is this FAC pack you speak of?

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Verdict

Fine ash cigar


TexaSmoke said:


> @GOT14U
> What is this FAC pack you speak of?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks @Verdict
Like the idea of a monthly, just can't decide who....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## huffer33

From the recent cigar page fiver and tenner deals and some blending sessions.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> @GOT14U
> What is this FAC pack you speak of?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


It?s a cigar of the month club....hands down one of the best....never had a bad one in a years time.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WABOOM

25- Super Premium Seconds-Villazon factory (Punch Bare Knuckle, rothschild). $30

10- Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary. $28


----------



## Pag#11

They have some great deals..the free shipping seals the deal for me...


huffer33 said:


> From the recent cigar page fiver and tenner deals and some blending sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

50 little yellow cakes arrived today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> 25- Super Premium Seconds-Villazon factory (Punch Bare Knuckle, rothschild). $30
> 
> 10- Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary. $28


I gotta get my timing down ( when you are not buying)...seems my 28 never gets me the seconds lol.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Pag#11 said:


> They have some great deals..the free shipping seals the deal for me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yeah I didn't realize how crappy that pic was... Even with the Illusiones it came to ~$5.50 ea (not counting the blending sessions which were $4).

LFD Air Bender, LP El Diaro, ILL Cruzados, Fume D'Amour, Ultra OP, AVO Synchro Nica., Padron Londres & 2000


----------



## Gumby-cr

It's getting close to Fathers Day so the shipments of these are starting to appear in the wild. Wish they didn't limit the oscuro's to 1 a piece or I would have gotten more :grin2:


----------



## mrmcfly

Ordered a box of Punch Double Coronas,
a box of CAO OSA Sol Lot 54 and a box of 
5 Vegas Gold Maduros.

That'll last a while.


----------



## Ldrmnn

Hello everyone, what pages ship internationally?? all good pages you name here just send to US territory, I usually buy at Mike’s cigars because i don’t know any other good page what ship to Latin America...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

5vr from cigar page


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> It's getting close to Fathers Day so the shipments of these are starting to appear in the wild. Wish they didn't limit the oscuro's to 1 a piece or I would have gotten more :grin2:


Wow now that's a Big Daddy's day right there! Very nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> It?s a cigar of the month club....hands down one of the best....never had a bad one in a years time.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Fine Ash in Arizona is a stand up shop! Nice owners, good business men. I plan on hooking up the club myself. Thanks to GOT14U! @TexaSmoke


----------



## Rabidawise

Found some good stuff at the local B&M. Thanks for the suggestion on the MQ @msmith1986! I need to know which LFDs you recommend. They have a ton of them. Just not the Digger.....I'm not ready! Lol


----------



## msmith1986

Those right there are all good smokes. 
LFDs I smoke primarily Double Ligero in any size, but pretty much everything they make is pretty good. The small chisel DL is one of my favorite smaller smokes, but I cant remember what they call it. Usually pricey around here, but the LaNox is really good too.


Rabidawise said:


> Found some good stuff at the local B&M. Thanks for the suggestion on the MQ @msmith1986! I need to know which LFDs you recommend. They have a ton of them. Just not the Digger.....I'm not ready! Lol


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> 5vr from cigar page


Was so close to jumping on these...they have such great deals.. CP.. probably jumped on atleast 1 deal a week for the last 2 and a half months. .free shipping always gets me...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Those right there are all good smokes.
> LFDs I smoke primarily Double Ligero in any size, but pretty much everything they make is pretty good. The small chisel DL is one of my favorite smaller smokes, but I cant remember what they call it. Usually pricey around here, but the LaNox is really good too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I saw the small chisel. I'll hav to grab one of those and a punch the next time I'm there.


----------



## cracker1397

SBC COTM latest shipment
Not a bad selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Raven Nepenthe


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got these today, great samplers...


----------



## WNYTony

A few that came in over the last week


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Box of Rothschild.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> Box of Rothschild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One of my deserted island smokes right there!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> A few that came in over the last week


Looks like the box of Lats is covered in plume. Seriously how are those Cote de oro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> Looks like the box of Lats is covered in plume. Seriously how are those Cote de oro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like them and it was their last box so once they're gone they're gone. They are from 2016 so some nice age already on them. No plume - it was in the freeze cycle and I had just pulled it out of the freezer and thought I'd grab a pic before tossing in the frig.


----------



## mrmcfly

Happy to these little gems waiting at the door for me today!


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> I really like them and it was their last box so once they're gone they're gone. They are from 2016 so some nice age already on them. No plume - it was in the freeze cycle and I had just pulled it out of the freezer and thought I'd grab a pic before tossing in the frig.


They've had a box of them popping up on Thompson auctions and was curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> They've had a box of them popping up on Thompson auctions and was curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd recommend them - lighter than La Mission and the MAD line but a solid smoke and from 2016 so it's already got age. MSRP is/was around $160 a box and I got them around $100 so that helped in the decision making process


----------



## Ewood

cracker1397 said:


> SBC COTM latest shipment
> Not a bad selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got mine in yesterday. Can't believe that Davidoff is $29.90 shheeesshhh!


----------



## cracker1397

Ewood said:


> Just got mine in yesterday. Can't believe that Davidoff is $29.90 shheeesshhh!


Me either. I would never pay that much for a cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmcfly

Just got the last of 3 boxes in to complete my resupply!
Punch Double Coronas... A personal favorite, and one of the
cigars that entered me into the cigar world...


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Diesel Day!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Me and a couple buddies split a CBID order and it ships tomorrow, my additions are:

3 Ave Maria Knights Templar
2 H. Upmann by AJ Fernandez
1 Man O War Virtue

5 of the following (not sure which, yet we are going to have a draft when they come in)
H. Upmann Media Noche
Romeo y Julieta Media Noche 
Montecristo Media Noche 
H. Upmann 1844 Reserve
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Exhibition #3
Montecristo Classic
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real 
Romeo y Julieta Vintage VII 
Montecristo White 
H. Upmann The Banker Annuity

Feel free to leave advice about which I should draft!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hoyo, cigar page really cheap.


----------



## greasemonger

Goodies from the Roma event. Not sure of the specs on all of them yet, but I know several are LE or event only. Looking forward to all of them.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cracker1397

Early Father's Day present from myself. Just a little thank you for being such a great dad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

cracker1397 said:


> Early Father's Day present from myself. Just a little thank you for being such a great dad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im an above average dad
can you send me one too?


----------



## Scotchpig

Gummy Jones said:


> im an above average dad
> 
> can you send me one too?


I'm just average. A fiver'll do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Scotchpig said:


> I'm just average. A fiver'll do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


give yourself some credit
a high end, wood tipped fiver at least....


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> give yourself some credit
> a high end, wood tipped fiver at least....





Scotchpig said:


> I'm just average. A fiver'll do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My kids hate me this week..so you can skip me..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> My kids hate me this week..so you can skip me..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


My kid likes me, but my wife doesn't. Guess I'm out too.


----------



## cracker1397

You guys are just being way too honest with yourselves. I like to live in a fantasy world where my kids love me, my wife adores me, and I’m the worlds greatest lover. Go out and buy yourselves something nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> A few that came in over the last week


Oh hell!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

Little 5er of cain maduro 654T


----------



## Olecharlie

So to avoid the CMA Music Fest traffic we went to the Whole Foods Market in Cool Springs instead of Green Hills. 

Now that’s only a couple miles away from Franklin Cigar bar and Lounge. Well I’ve been curious to try Davidoff for a year or so. Franklin is one of 3 shops in Nashville that have the Davidoff line. So what do you do, of course buy some cigars, wife in hand, if we would have had more time I could have gotten her to hang out at the lounge with me so I could have an airconditioned, well venelated smoke. 
Had to bring along a couple more favorites, now the one on the far left I am anxious to try.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> So to avoid the CMA Music Fest traffic we went to the Whole Foods Market in Cool Springs instead of Green Hills.
> 
> Now that's only a couple miles away from Franklin Cigar bar and Lounge. Well I've been curious to try Davidoff for a year or so. Franklin is one of 3 shops in Nashville that have the Davidoff line. So what do you do, of course buy some cigars, wife in hand, if we would have had more time I could have gotten her to hang out at the lounge with me so I could have an airconditioned, well venelated smoke.
> Had to bring along a couple more favorites, now the one on the far left I am anxious to try.


That Davidoff Nicaragua is a great smoke. What is that one on the left?

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> That Davidoff Nicaragua is a great smoke. What is that one on the left?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Well I don't know, maybe a high gross sales pitch! Something about Cuban brothers that moved to Nicaragua and producing some secret blend that is just totally Awesome or something like that. When I made the second pass wife says aren't you going to try one of these, I snacthed it up rather quickly lol. They have great humidity control so I may have to put it to the test soon... I'll report back after I burn it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

If the wife says grab it, ya grab it. Hope its as awesome as the sales pitch. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## mpomario

Continuing with CH LI CG after a CHFK this morning. Chilling in Newcastle OK. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> If the wife says grab it, ya grab it. Hope its as awesome as the sales pitch.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I think it is a Byron Londineses Siglo Xx Ecuador Robusto. A secret blend that carries a punch?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> I think it is a Byron Londineses Siglo Xx Ecuador Robusto. A secret blend that carries a punch?


Ok, I found them. Proud of those things, arent they?

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> So to avoid the CMA Music Fest traffic we went to the Whole Foods Market in Cool Springs instead of Green Hills.
> 
> Now that's only a couple miles away from Franklin Cigar bar and Lounge. Well I've been curious to try Davidoff for a year or so. Franklin is one of 3 shops in Nashville that have the Davidoff line. So what do you do, of course buy some cigars, wife in hand, if we would have had more time I could have gotten her to hang out at the lounge with me so I could have an airconditioned, well venelated smoke.
> Had to bring along a couple more favorites, now the one on the far left I am anxious to try.


That Late Hour is a good stick! @ebnash had gifted me one. And have had another as well...you should enjoy them!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> So to avoid the CMA Music Fest traffic we went to the Whole Foods Market in Cool Springs instead of Green Hills.
> 
> Now that's only a couple miles away from Franklin Cigar bar and Lounge. Well I've been curious to try Davidoff for a year or so. Franklin is one of 3 shops in Nashville that have the Davidoff line. So what do you do, of course buy some cigars, wife in hand, if we would have had more time I could have gotten her to hang out at the lounge with me so I could have an airconditioned, well venelated smoke.
> Had to bring along a couple more favorites, now the one on the far left I am anxious to try.


That Davidoff Toro is currently my go to! Darn good smoke.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> If the wife says grab it, ya grab it. Hope its as awesome as the sales pitch.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Amen!


----------



## genomez

Here's today's bounty.


----------



## Travoline

Olecharlie said:


> So to avoid the CMA Music Fest traffic we went to the Whole Foods Market in Cool Springs instead of Green Hills.


Nice haul, but you are right. That CMA traffic is tearing up the town, and Bonnaroo also. I have dreaded this weekend for like the past 15 years.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nabbed up the little brother to @greasemonger haul. Cain F550 maduro









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## huffer33

550 here as well. These Chief Cool Arrows are making me drool heavily though (never tried one). Both from the Atlantic 10-pack sales.


----------



## Olecharlie

Travoline said:


> Nice haul, but you are right. That CMA traffic is tearing up the town, and Bonnaroo also. I have dreaded this weekend for like the past 15 years.


Me too brother, I try to stay away, and the Bonnarrobeans well you know what I mean!

We are going to try and hook up at a lounge next Saturday if you can make it you are certainly welcome.


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Me too brother, I try to stay away, and the Bonnarrobeans well you know what I mean!
> 
> We are going to try and hook up at a lounge next Saturday if you can make it you are certainly welcome.


I'll be up yalls way July 26-29th and was hoping to check out the Abbey. Seems like a cool place.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I'll be up yalls way July 26-29th and was hoping to check out the Abbey. Seems like a cool place.


Abbey is an older, not upscale, laid back very friendly and unique environment with some great dark beer! Don't know if I can make it on any of those dates but let me know your plan.


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Abbey is an older, not upscale, laid back very friendly and unique environment with some great dark beer! Don't know if I can make it on any of those dates but let me know your plan.


Sounds like my kind of place! I need to plan a trip to Nashville!


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Abbey is an older, not upscale, laid back very friendly and unique environment with some great dark beer! Don't know if I can make it on any of those dates but let me know your plan.


Roger that. We're in Nashville for a bacheor party, but we are coming a day early to hang without the crew for a day or two. I'll know more when we get closer.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Sounds like my kind of place! I need to plan a trip to Nashville!


Head East brother we will get together!


----------



## lex61

Ezra Zion June selection. Exactly as advertised in the email. Anyone get something different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ewood

huffer33 said:


> 550 here as well. These Chief Cool Arrows are making me drool heavily though (never tried one). Both from the Atlantic 10-pack sales.


I almost bought those Chief Cool Arrows as well but decided to pass. Please let us know how they are!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Went in just to grab a couple sticks and came out with this. That's what happens when the wife stays in the car and sends me in alone. Lol


----------



## Firewalkr333

My latest purchase was a Padron 1964 anniversary series makes my mouth water every time i smell it


----------



## Jankjr

Just received two 10 packs from CP. Grabbed the AJF Last Call Habano and Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion Maduro Magicos based on how members rave about them. 

Smoked one (FyR) off the truck and it was promising until about the halfway point and then went flat. I’ll rest the others for about six months and see what’s up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hoping these are good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Hoping these are good.


I think you'll be pleased after a little nap.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> Hoping these are good.


Box of candy!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

They are Olivias.......sooooo. it's your opinion...lol> most people luv them! nice grab


Olecharlie said:


> Hoping these are good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Hoping these are good.


9 mos...12 is better...they are great!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Jankjr said:


> Just received two 10 packs from CP. Grabbed the AJF Last Call Habano and Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion Maduro Magicos based on how members rave about them.
> 
> Smoked one (FyR) off the truck and it was promising until about the halfway point and then went flat. I'll rest the others for about six months and see what's up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy FyR habano version, pretty straight forward stick on the cheap

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Pag#11 said:


> I enjoy FyR habano version, pretty straight forward stick on the cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Those are on my wishlist as well. Probably pick up a 10 pack and bury them for 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

What are those Diesels @Hickorynut? I've never seen or had either one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I saw these in the walk in today and had to grab one to try.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mailman just bombed me :vs_OMG:


----------



## BOSSTANK

DP*


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> What are those Diesels @Hickorynut? I've never seen or had either one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Delerium and HoTD Churchills.....me either, when they wake up from their nap, I'll get some to you!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I saw these in the walk in today and had to grab one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Baby DPG!...What?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

I've never seen them before, so I had to grab them. I would prefer 4-5x38-44, but they'll do for quick smokes I'm sure. I just hope they're as good as their big brother.


Hickorynut said:


> Baby DPG!...What?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

I couldn't resist had to get some Chief Cool Arrows too @huffer33









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ewood said:


> I couldn't resist had to get some Chief Cool Arrows too @huffer33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I couldn't bring myself to burn one yet. Can't go wrong for around 5 bucks though they smell and look delicious.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Ewood

huffer33 said:


> Sorry I couldn't bring myself to burn one yet. Can't go wrong for around 5 bucks though they smell and look delicious.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


No worries my man! Basically when I saw you got some I knew I had to pull the trigger cz they look more delicious than advertised

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Not much, a little Father's Day gift to myself.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

The ones on the left you can't see the foot bands on are Diesels.

Then there is that little UC that I circled in red. Apparently somone at the Devils Site likes me, because that one is a gift. BONUS for risking my wife's wrath, I guess.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Olecharlie

One of my all time favorites!


----------



## Travoline

Devil site purchase, the Diesel and MX2s are for my brother for Fathers Day. The Torano 1916 for me.


----------



## huffer33

So I have managed to stay away from the devil's site for the last 4+ years... not much has changed - kind of like riding a bicycle. These came to $3.50 ea shipped.










Have won some more this week and have a few bids out - not going to check them again. I've made my stand against the devil and plan to keep my soul.


----------



## Tulse




----------



## genomez

Well I went to my B&M and picked up a few items and then got home and my orders from CI and the Devil's site were there too!


----------



## MattT

huffer33 said:


> So I have managed to stay away from the devil's site for the last 4+ years... not much has changed - kind of like riding a bicycle. These came to $3.50 ea shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have won some more this week and have a few bids out - not going to check them again. I've made my stand against the devil and plan to keep my soul.


Good thing they don't take PayPal or I'd be divorced...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Space Cadet


----------



## Navistar

genomez said:


> Well I went to my B&M and picked up a few items and then got home and my orders from CI and the Devil's site were there too!


I love those figurado melanio


----------



## arx0n

Morning's B&M visit.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Early father's day gift to myself


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deserved.


SilkyJ said:


> Early father's day gift to myself


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks @TexaSmoke I here the things are pretty good


----------



## Dran

Sample pack from a local B&M, $25 couldn't walk away.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Man my local B&M’s suck... I had to new one pop up a while back... big walk in humidor... I walked in laughed and walked right back out... bunch of garbage. I have one more I haven’t tried yet though but we shall see


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> Man my local B&M's suck... I had to new one pop up a while back... big walk in humidor... I walked in laughed and walked right back out... bunch of garbage. I have one more I haven't tried yet though but we shall see


I feel your pain. There is one local that has a really good selection...along with an unreal amount of "plume". I asked him how fast it takes for plume to appear and he informed me that under the right conditions, just weeks :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> I feel your pain. There is one local that has a really good selection...along with an unreal amount of "plume". I asked him how fast it takes for plume to appear and he informed me that under the right conditions, just weeks :vs_laugh:


Lol... yeah at this one place I seen some sticks in tubes... I was like ok I haven't tried these yet... pulled one out... mold everywhere... I was like look at this, she was like I just got those in couple days ago... then I proceeded to help her and school her on the conditions of her humi...


----------



## Dran

We have a local chain that brags about their walk in humidors... Which are nice, but they keep the thing jungle like... Its gotta be 80°+ and at least 85% rh.


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch and Atlantic, hard to beat, well packaged and fast delivery!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Bachata-wake up early tomorrow! Lmao
.....









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Oops wrong thread!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BigPuffer

Dran said:


> We have a local chain that brags about their walk in humidors... Which are nice, but they keep the thing jungle like... Its gotta be 80°+ and at least 85% rh.


Just go inside and just take off your shirt. If they say anything, ask them where the towels are


----------



## csk415

$16 from monster. Couldn't pass them up.


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Small Batch and Atlantic, hard to beat, well packaged and fast delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Need to get me some of these 2018. Curious how the SA wrapper is on them.


----------



## mpomario

Let this one rest for a year. Hasn't change much in a good way.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@BigPuffer
Just go inside and just take off your shirt. If they say anything, ask them where the towels are

And here ive been paying for a gym membership for nothing!


----------



## Navistar

5er ofthese arrived today from CP


----------



## Navistar

5er ofthese arrived today from CP


----------



## Pag#11

Diesel unlimited RP royal vintage and My Father Le bijou 1922 all getting the freezer treatment.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Navistar said:


> 5er ofthese arrived today from CP


CP has some great deals every few weeks on My Father sticks. My Le bijou arrived in 2 days other places take 7 days . I am in California.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Monster $16 pick up.









Cigar Art in Dallas pick up. All new to me. Seen @mrolland5500 post the cavalier before so I needed to get one. Naked stick is their shop role.


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> Early father's day gift to myself


Very nice. Those get better with rest I find. ROTT there just ok but after about 2 weeks they start to get good.


----------



## MattyIce

Pag#11 said:


> CP has some great deals every few weeks on My Father sticks. My Le bijou arrived in 2 days other places take 7 days . I am in California.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Ya Bruddah, I was just told that if we order up to 2 5vers from CP they ship USPS and its 2-3 days. sounds like you are a bit faster down in SoCal mine usually takes 8-9 days if im lucky for UPS!


----------



## genomez

From my B&M, I get 20% the order when I pickup 20 sticks.


----------



## Dran

Just ordered from one of the devil sites.
MF Le Bijou 1922 torpedo
Asylum 13 ogre
Brickhouse MMM
Oliva V Melanio
Undercrown
Now in just 2 short weeks I'll have 5 new cigars to try😂


----------



## WNYTony

Finally made it over to the shop to pick up this year's boxes !


----------



## Pag#11

Dran said:


> Just ordered from one of the devil sites.
> MF Le Bijou 1922 torpedo
> Asylum 13 ogre
> Brickhouse MMM
> Oliva V Melanio
> Undercrown
> Now in just 2 short weeks I'll have 5 new cigars to try&#128514;


Takes them 7 to 8 days to reach La ..nut CP take 2 and it's free...something is not right here.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BLK WKS Sindustry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Picked up a few sticks at a B&M today and had a ten pack from CP waiting on the porch when I got home


----------



## genomez

I know this will shock some of you. I got out of the office for a bit earlier and went by the B&M nearby and picked this up, but there's only 4 left now


----------



## Dran

Had to see what all the hype was about! Went in looking for the nubdub, no dice, so I settled for the next best??


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Had to see what all the hype was about! Went in looking for the nubdub, no dice, so I settled for the next best??
> View attachment 221796


Nope. THE best.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Had to see what all the hype was about! Went in looking for the nubdub, no dice, so I settled for the next best??
> View attachment 221796


Love em! I just bought a box of 24 from Holts shipped $79. I like the Maduro and Nubdub the best. They also have a 20 pack sampler cheap.


----------



## huffer33

Second batch from the devil's site - all done now.


----------



## genomez

huffer33 said:


> Second batch from the devil's site - all done now.


Famous last words....


----------



## Rondo

genomez said:


> Famous last words....


He means, "for this week".


----------



## Dran

I hate the delivery time..... But the prices!!! I sold my soul to the devil site... Love me some 5 pack fever... I mean really.... 5 Cohiba's for $23


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Second batch from the devil's site - all done now.


Your gonna like the LH Oscura Fuertes....give em at least 4 mos....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Your gonna like the LH Oscura Fuertes....give em at least 4 mos....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm a big fan of the core and saw you liked these so I figured I'd give him a go.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 finally made it from TX to GA by way of Wisconsin and I made a stop off at a JR location in NC. Prices were ok, but the place was huge.


----------



## Travoline

BOSSTANK said:


>


Those My Fathers are fantastic, but from your purchase it appears you already know that. I am going to have to stock up on some more. What size is the longer one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Travoline said:


> Those My Fathers are fantastic, but from your purchase it appears you already know that. I am going to have to stock up on some more. What size is the longer one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love me some MF's. It's a My Father - No. 4 Lancero | EMS (7.5 x 38 )


----------



## genomez

Just delivered...I have a few more items incoming and then @Olecharlie better watch out


----------



## BigPuffer

genomez said:


> Just delivered...I have a few more items incoming and then @Olecharlie better watch out


If you like those , Holt's has 10 packs (not boxes) for like $37 bucks shipped


----------



## Alrightdriver

greasemonger said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 finally made it from TX to GA by way of Wisconsin and I made a stop off at a JR location in NC. Prices were ok, but the place was huge.


It's so big it can be overwhelming waking rack to rack. I spend more than I mean to every time.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Alrightdriver said:


> It's so big it can be overwhelming waking rack to rack. I spend more than I mean to every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I was waiting at 10 for them to open so I was the only one in there. I got to see more of NC than usual. 85S was shut down due to a wreck S of greensboro and it sent me 85 business all the way to lexington. What a pain. I more or less did ok at JR. Also got a tin of pipe baccy to rest a while too that isnt pictured.


----------



## GunnyJ

GunnyJ said:


> Stopped in for the first time today...I was impressed by the selection, a lot of cigars I can't find anywhere else such as Southern Draw, Leaf by Oscar, Fuente Opus X to name a few. Found my new cigar shop!


I already smoked the Leaf. The LFD and San Lotano came by UPS a day before I went to the Emporium.


----------



## Alrightdriver

greasemonger said:


> I was waiting at 10 for them to open so I was the only one in there. I got to see more of NC than usual. 85S was shut down due to a wreck S of greensboro and it sent me 85 business all the way to lexington. What a pain. I more or less did ok at JR. Also got a tin of pipe baccy to rest a while too that isnt pictured.


I was all over Lexington today delivering packages, and lunch after.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

greasemonger said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 finally made it from TX to GA by way of Wisconsin and I made a stop off at a JR location in NC.


Man you need to get your gps looked at!:vs_laugh: That's one heck of a drive.


----------



## greasemonger

Mark in wi said:


> Man you need to get your gps looked at!:vs_laugh: That's one heck of a drive.


Not me. Thats the route that USPS decided to take to make 2 day delivery take 6 days. Good stuff.


----------



## genomez

BigPuffer said:


> If you like those , Holt's has 10 packs (not boxes) for like $37 bucks shipped


I bought it from Holt's for $74.95 shipped. Thanks!


----------



## Mark in wi

greasemonger said:


> Not me. Thats the route that USPS decided to take to make 2 day delivery take 6 days. Good stuff.


Government efficiency at it's best. :vs_mad:

We drive WI to Florida and usually stop for the night in southern Georgia, and I know that drive is rough. TX to WI to GA would be one of those cases were someone gets kicked out of the car.


----------



## Matt_21

I got these in a short while ago and forgot to post. Opened them last night to check condition.
These are really good smokes. A bit on the expensive side for me but, I'll try to spread them out.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Matt_21 said:


> I got these in a short while ago and forgot to post. Opened them last night to check condition.
> These are really good smokes. A bit on the expensive side for me but, I'll try to spread them out.


I remember you looking for these a while back. Glad you found them.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## GOT14U

Had been talking to Steve Saka awhile back and he wanted to send me a box of sticks. Well he is a man of his words and I got a cool ass coffee mug also. DTT for the win today!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Had been talking to Steve Saka awhile back and he wanted to send me a box of sticks. Well he is a man of his words and I got a cool ass coffee mug also. DTT for the win today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That coffe mug is awesome


----------



## Matt_21

GOT14U said:


> Had been talking to Steve Saka awhile back and he wanted to send me a box of sticks. Well he is a man of his words and I got a cool ass coffee mug also. DTT for the win today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Very, very cool.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> That coffe mug is awesome


Not sure if you can see it but the rattle snake has a seegar in his mouth...thought that was cool

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Not sure if you can see it but the rattle snake has a seegar in his mouth...thought that was cool
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Oh I seen it haha, do you know where he got it? I want one :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh I seen it haha, do us know where he got it? I want one :grin2:


It has his company name on it Dunbarton Tabacco and Trust so I bet his website but I didn't look.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> It has his company name on it Dunbarton Tabacco and Trust so I bet his website but I didn't look.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I looked on that website and amazon so far... haven't found it yet


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Had been talking to Steve Saka awhile back and he wanted to send me a box of sticks. Well he is a man of his words and I got a cool ass coffee mug also. DTT for the win today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Very cool brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## genomez

A couple new additions...


----------



## TCstr8

Picked these up at the local for what I believe was a substantial discount. Looking forward to putting them to a firey death.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

My B&M had a RP event yesterday. I bought the 10 year, the decade, and one other. Also got the RP special for free as per the event. Both the 10 year box pressed and the decade robusto were very nice. Not quite to my taste but I wont say they are bad just because I didnt care for the flavors!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Went to the local store to get some Neanderthal's but they were out. These will do. The 2 green hornets on the bottom right I was told were event only cigars. I bought the last 2 they had :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Got an order from Thompson's in 4 days from ordering to door... They must be paying attention to customer feedback.
And the monster was Appearently a substitution on their end... Ordered the 6x60, got the 7x70. #it'sjustacigar


----------



## Chris80

Couldn't resist
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Received these from CBid today. Not a bad group of cigars. Was glad to get the Enclave's. For all the sticks, my average cost was 3.74 (including shipping).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Just ordered a 5ver of romacraft cromagnon and maduro 858 from CP...good deals right now!


----------



## Pag#11

This was my latest purchase from my local BnM ..
$25.96 cents 12.99 + 8.99 +tax 
Thought it was a lil high but that's La 
Plus it's a great shop with great owners









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Pag#11 said:


> This was my latest purchase from my local BnM ..
> $25.96 cents 12.99 + 8.99 +tax
> Thought it was a lil high but that's La
> Plus it's a great shop with great owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Man A judge is on my bucketlist gonna have to get me one here soon. Let me know what you think


----------



## Scotchpig

MattyIce said:


> Man A judge is on my bucketlist gonna have to get me one here soon. Let me know what you think


Call me a lightweight but that is the one cigar that sent me for a spin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Scotchpig said:


> Call me a lightweight but that is the one cigar that sent me for a spin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe are you gonna buy another ticket or was it not worth the price of admission?


----------



## Scotchpig

I’ll be ready next time...although I walk past it at my B&M and don’t make eye contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Yay


----------



## Scotchpig

greasemonger said:


> Yay


Ready to fight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

Bought me a little sampler and a habano because I enjoy that one lol.


----------



## Travoline

Pag#11 said:


> This was my latest purchase from my local BnM ..
> $25.96 cents 12.99 + 8.99 +tax
> Thought it was a lil high but that's La
> Plus it's a great shop with great owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


That La Duena is one of my favorites. ROTT not so good to me, almost wrote it off. A few months later tried another. Now I always have a few on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Yay


Holy crap! That was fast shipping!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Holy crap! That was fast shipping!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


FYI Underground exclusive out now, and cheaper than their reg stuff by a little
https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/


----------



## Pag#11

Travoline said:


> That La Duena is one of my favorites. ROTT not so good to me, almost wrote it off. A few months later tried another. Now I always have a few on hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you definitely good to know.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1_1

Chris80 said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Where'd you come by those from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> FYI Underground exclusive out now, and cheaper than their reg stuff by a little
> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/


I can't find any info about the blend. Any idea??


----------



## Chris80

Robert1_1 said:


> Nice! Where'd you come by those from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From a B&M I haven't been to in forever not far from my house. I stopped in and saw they remodeled and added a section to their walk-in. I was looking around and there they were. I said I'll takem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1_1

Chris80 said:


> From a B&M I haven't been to in forever not far from my house. I stopped in and saw they remodeled and added a section to their walk-in. I was looking around and there they were. I said I'll takem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky you. My B&M hides them. They said if they were to put them out they'd be gone in a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Robert1_1 said:


> Lucky you. My B&M hides them. They said if they were to put them out they'd be gone in a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got back into cigars. I've been gone for a while from here. I couldn't believe I saw a the box. They had a bunch of new stuff. All redesigned. I was impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> I can't find any info about the blend. Any idea??


Nope not a clue. Edit: Here is the info for the Ezra Zion UG While My Cigar Gently Weeps. No reason not to buy it now. Let's sell out fast. Saturday 12pm.

While My Cigar Gently Weeps is one badass mutha!

It's loaded with flavors of dark chocolate, bourbon vanilla, espresso bean, and red oak. Additional notes of leather, buttercream, white pepper, and caramel throughout. Retrohale adds a smooth cinnamon burn.

While My Cigar Gently Weeps is a full-bodied, med/med+ strength classic 6x52 toro wrapped in a 5-year-aged San Andres Maduro leaf. The balance is dead nuts. The burn is a razor's edge and the ash is white as snow.

It's like putting you ear up to a Marshall full-stack guitar amp and cranking that bi**h up to 11.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> FYI Underground exclusive out now, and cheaper than their reg stuff by a little
> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/


Do you know anything about it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Do you know anything about it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Just pulled this off UGs FB page Here is the info for the Ezra Zion UG While My Cigar Gently Weeps. No reason not to buy it now. Let's sell out fast. Saturday 12pm.

While My Cigar Gently Weeps is one badass mutha!

It's loaded with flavors of dark chocolate, bourbon vanilla, espresso bean, and red oak. Additional notes of leather, buttercream, white pepper, and caramel throughout. Retrohale adds a smooth cinnamon burn.

While My Cigar Gently Weeps is a full-bodied, med/med+ strength classic 6x52 toro wrapped in a 5-year-aged San Andres Maduro leaf. The balance is dead nuts. The burn is a razor's edge and the ash is white as snow.

It's like putting you ear up to a Marshall full-stack guitar amp and cranking that bitch up to 11.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> FYI Underground exclusive out now, and cheaper than their reg stuff by a little
> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/


You SOB! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Justcause said:


> Bought me a little sampler and a habano because I enjoy that one lol.


I really liked the Sungrown. The champagne and noir are always in my humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Cloud Hoppers


----------



## TexaSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Cloud Hoppers


I hear great things about these. Where'd you get those, Boomer?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## WABOOM

TexaSmoke said:


> I hear great things about these. Where'd you get those, Boomer?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Corona cigar company. They are $6.50 and totally worth it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks. I have used Corona twice, but hadn't noticed they had these. I'll give them a shot.


WABOOM said:


> Corona cigar company. They are $6.50 and totally worth it.


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Robert1_1

Padron 1964 Series Exclusivo Natural from CP. Free v-cutter with 5 pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okcthunderguy

Swung by the B&M today and grabbed a 4 kicks, Undercrown sungrown Corona, Padron 2000 Robusto, Tat Fausto Toro and I couldnt resist an Opus Perfecxion shark (last one they had and couldn't resist)


----------



## GOT14U

Mail call....now to the freezer for a nap!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

Just came from @ElCigarshop



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

A couple sticks from a B&M and a fiver each of Aging Room f59 Quattro, AF Hemingway Short Story, Camacho Criollo from CP. My first NC purchases in years


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Mail call....now to the freezer for a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Oh HellYeah!


----------



## Olecharlie

Couldn’t resist!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Do you know anything about it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Know nothing but I purchased 5vr.


----------



## disco_potato

Half-ish of last week's order. Four Kicks sampler from Famous and my part of a CCA box split.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

After some excellent recommendations from @WNYTony and a 20% off coupon from FS, some Petite Tatuajes and Cameroon Perdomos arrived today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Couldn't resist!


I haven't opened mine yet....man those are purdy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Half-ish of last week's order. Four Kicks sampler from Famous and my part of a CCA box split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Oh those four kicks are $!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## IWRD2018

Emptied the box and threw it away. So one of my humidors is stocked and filled again.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I haven't opened mine yet....man those are purdy!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Their Amazing smokes as you know. I gottta fire one up soon.


----------



## genomez

Just delivered...


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Just delivered...


Being a guitarist, I really wanted to grab a pack of these. Sadly, the wife has cut me off for a while. Guess I'll have to spend more time smoking and less time buying.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Being a guitarist, I really wanted to grab a pack of these. Sadly, the wife has cut me off for a while. Guess I'll have to spend more time smoking and less time buying.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Good! Now I know at least one cigar to include in a bomb you'll eventually get. One has your name on it


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Good! Now I know at least one cigar to include in a bomb you'll eventually get. One has your name on it


Watch out, brother. Bombs are dangerous and we know revenge is a dish best served cold. Hahaha

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

Now we see how long I can wait to break into these!


----------



## genomez

Rabidawise said:


> Now we see how long I can wait to break into these!


I wondered the same thing. Did you notice the smell as soon as you opened the box?


----------



## huffer33

Sucks when the packages land all at the same time and your wife is in the yard... Luckily one was some oil filters so I opened it and said, "see, just car parts"... I did at least keep my promise to myself to stay off cbid though 

In addition to a new komex and some Spanish cedar chips - small batch coupon with the AVO 22's and a free Davidoff








Cigar Page 5-ers


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I wondered the same thing. Did you notice the smell as soon as you opened the box?


Wheres the bottle of Whiskey? I ordered these but never received anything. The e -mail for the whiskey too. Weird, e mailed but no response, no charges, no sticks. Confused.


----------



## Black Six

I'd smoked a few of these back in 2012-2013 and definitely enjoyed them, but then moved onto other things. I had one left that sat forgotten at the bottom of one of my coolers for about 5 years. I smoked it the other night and it was exceptional! So much so that I grabbed a box and plan to put them down for at least a few years.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=222682&thumb=1


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Wheres the bottle of Whiskey? I ordered these but never received anything. The e -mail for the whiskey too. Weird, e mailed but no response, no charges, no sticks. Confused.


No whiskey yet just the sticks so far.


----------



## greasemonger

#metoo


----------



## Rabidawise

genomez said:


> I wondered the same thing. Did you notice the smell as soon as you opened the box?


How could you not notice??


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Wheres the bottle of Whiskey? I ordered these but never received anything. The e -mail for the whiskey too. Weird, e mailed but no response, no charges, no sticks. Confused.


Wait...what whiskey? What email?? Btw, I never received any kind of order confirmation from them. I had to call and ask, and then they provided me with a tracking number.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Wait...what whiskey? What email?? Btw, I never received any kind of order confirmation from them. I had to call and ask, and then they provided me with a tracking number.


What's the number you called? Is it directly to underground?


----------



## genomez

Rabidawise said:


> Wait...what whiskey? What email?? Btw, I never received any kind of order confirmation from them. I had to call and ask, and then they provided me with a tracking number.


That's strange...I just looked and I got an order confirmation email when I ordered and then about 6 hours later I received another email saying my order was complete.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> What's the number you called? Is it directly to underground?


I see this number on their website @Olecharlie

817-507-3640


----------



## genomez

I also emailed the guy who told me I was a whiskey winner and he emailed back within 30 minutes and said that the bottle of whiskey ships separately and direct from EZ.


----------



## Rabidawise

olecharlie said:


> what's the number you called? Is it directly to underground?


817-507-3640


----------



## Rabidawise

genomez said:


> I also emailed the guy who told me I was a whiskey winner and he emailed back within 30 minutes and said that the bottle of whiskey ships separately and direct from EZ.


Guess I wasn't a winner!


----------



## Dran

@Rabidawise


----------



## genomez

Dran said:


> @Rabidawise
> View attachment 222718


You are a winner!!! They just don't know what they are talking about and it doesn't involve whiskey but definitely a winner!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> 817-507-3640


Too Funny, I received the cigars today. Will check them out when I get home. Just strange and yes they did charge my card. No e mail or even a confirmation, oh well guess all is good.


----------



## GlassEye

First EZ order arrived today


----------



## Scotchpig

Looks like a nice selection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Yeah, can't wait to get into these, it all smells amazing


----------



## Dran

@GlassEye I'm jealous you got the July c&c sampler already! Just got my June last week!
And yes.. Brian is definately a winner!


----------



## genomez

A package showed up today and a trip to the B&M!


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> A package showed up today and a trip to the B&M!


Was this from the link I posted for CI a cew weeks ago? 
The selection is a little better than I figured.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Was this from the link I posted for CI a cew weeks ago?
> The selection is a little better than I figured.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Yes indeed. I figured you would notice. The one with the Herfador for $5. I bought it on backorder and it showed today.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I ordered it as well. Mine should be here Monday. The CAO, Sancho, and Hoyo are all decent sticks. Even if the others arent that good, 3 sticks and a herf are worth the price.


genomez said:


> Yes indeed. I figured you would notice. The one with the Herfador for $5. I bought it on backorder and it showed today.


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> I ordered it as well. Mine should be here Monday. The CAO, Sancho, and Hoyo are all decent sticks. Even if the others arent that good, 3 sticks and a herf are worth the price.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Agreed. Thanks for pointing out the better ones.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Agreed. Thanks for pointing out the better ones.


The Mac isnt terrible, but not great. I'll toss the Bahia just because of how bad the blue was. Haven't had the others.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> The Mac isnt terrible, but not great. I'll toss the Bahia just because of how bad the blue was. Haven't had the others.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


They almost have to be better than that Mark Twain I had the other day...it gives the guy a bad name.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> They almost have to be better than that Mark Twain I had the other day...it gives the guy a bad name.


When you're right, you're right. The Bahia blue isnt any better. Same "sour" flavor.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> When you're right, you're right. The Bahia blue isnt any better. Same "sour" flavor.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


It's funny...I'm not any good about picking out flavors yet, but I definitely caught sour in that one lol


----------



## Rabidawise

Que Megadeath!


----------



## huffer33

Famous had these on sale


----------



## huffer33

Rabidawise said:


> Que Megadeath!


Been trying not to bite on the Scotty's deal...


----------



## Rabidawise

huffer33 said:


> Been trying not to bite on the Scotty's deal...


Just a little nibble!


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Famous had these on sale


Nice snag!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

They arrived, wasn’t sure they ever shipped.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I wondered the same thing. Did you notice the smell as soon as you opened the box?


They smell like horse manures so they must be well fertilized Lol!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> They smell like horse manures so they must be well fertilized Lol!


Hahahaha. They smell super strong. I literally noticed it as soon as I cut the tape on the box.


----------



## Rabidawise

genomez said:


> Hahahaha. They smell super strong. I literally noticed it as soon as I cut the tape on the box.


Never had a cigar that smelled like that!


----------



## UBC03

Barnyard is the smell..


Olecharlie said:


> They smell like horse manures so they must be well fertilized Lol!


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> Barnyard is the smell..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


But what will the taste be??


----------



## MattyIce

Rabidawise said:


> But what will the taste be??


...


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> But what will the taste be??


Believe it or not, when you get a strong barnyard smell from the cigar on pre-light it is a fantastic smoke. That's been my experience so far, I believe these will be very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> But what will the taste be??


Usually Out f'ing standing 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> But what will the taste be??


I've run into this smell alot more on the dark side than with nc's. It doesn't have much to do with the cigar taste, but to me it's always a good sign.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Today's mail call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Dran

Bet you got a crazy deal on those, eh?!


TexaSmoke said:


> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sure did, thanks bro. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## SilkyJ

Thought I'd spend my allowance at the B&M on something good this week. Hope this keeps me busy for a while, the wife put me on restriction when I told her I was just going in to look around and then bought all this.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Black Six

BOSSTANK said:


>


Tell me about those Matildes?


----------



## Hickorynut

Good boss.....good....very good......


BOSSTANK said:


>


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

Black Six said:


> Tell me about those Matildes?


How does one describe falling in love with a size 2, super rich girl; under the night's sky; during a meteor shower and only 10% humidity out?


----------



## Black Six

Tulse said:


> How does one describe falling in love with a size 2, super rich girl; under the night's sky; during a meteor shower and only 10% humidity out?


My wallet and I had directly opposite reactions to this post.


----------



## Rabidawise

Tulse said:


> How does one describe falling in love with a size 2, super rich girl; under the night's sky; during a meteor shower and only 10% humidity out?


That's a pretty good description in and of itself!


----------



## BOSSTANK

^^^ LOL Yeah those Matilde Oscuras are phenomenal...

and so are those Padron samplers, I’ve purchased many of those... both Maduro and Natural


----------



## Black Six

BOSSTANK said:


> ^^^ LOL Yeah those Matilde Oscuras are phenomenal...
> 
> and so are those Padron samplers, I've purchased many of those... both Maduro and Natural


Sweet. Just grabbed a 5er of Toro Bravos from Smoke Inn. Was going to get one from Small Batch but I live in California and well... _"ouch"_ doesn't even cover it.


----------



## Jankjr

Warped La Colmena Black Honey's from SC


----------



## Rabidawise

Jankjr said:


> Warped La Colmena Black Honey's from SC
> 
> View attachment 222962


My B&M has a small mazo of these. Worth picking up?


----------



## Jankjr

Rabidawise said:


> My B&M has a small mazo of these. Worth picking up?


Depends on the price and how much you want them. I purchased and enjoyed one from my local B&M for $16. I jumped on these, via a CS deal, because I would never drop that much coin per stick for a mazo at a B&M location.


----------



## disco_potato

My Serious order showed up Sunday morning. Pleasantly surprised at the Caldwells being pre pre release bundles.

Room101 master collection 1 and 3 roxxo from a box split.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Little pick up from today :grin2:


----------



## genomez




----------



## Maxh92

My Serious order showed up today. Was 1 five pack short. I called and was told they will reshape what's missing.

Las Calaveras, some RomaCraft, Warped, and Quesada.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Maxh92 said:


> My Serious order showed up today. Was 1 five pack short. I called and was told they will reshape what's missing.
> 
> Las Calaveras, some RomaCraft, Warped, and Quesada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My very first TN Waltz!


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> My very first TN Waltz!


That TN Waltz is a fantastic smoke!


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> My Serious order showed up Sunday morning. Pleasantly surprised at the Caldwells being pre pre release bundles.


I order them too! I just hope everything isn't gone by now.

After uploading a photo of my license (twice), overnighting a stool sample, and sending them my family's 300 year genealogy, my order was finally released today after a phone call to personally verify my age. Not exactly SC's fault, though. For some foggy reason this always happens to me with electronic age verification.


----------



## genomez

It's like Christmas in July over here


----------



## Tulse

Let it snow!

I didn't know I'd be getting the display box. Neato.


----------



## Hickorynut

Little addition to the Bueso boyz....See you in a year.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rabidawise

My order from Serious showed up today!


----------



## csk415

Pick up from another botl.


----------



## Chris80

Impatiently waiting for a box of Fuente Sun grown Cuban Belicoso that I ordered around 5am lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> Little addition to the Bueso boyz....See you in a year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Really enjoy the Bueso boys...could only Imagine a year on them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

That's my kind of shipment. .enjoy Brother


Rabidawise said:


> My order from Serious showed up today!


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Pag#11 said:


> That's my kind of shipment. .enjoy Brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The DPGB and the Cloud Hopper are new to me. I took a leap of faith since so many of my BOTL rave about them. The JGRE are fantastic and I can't wait to have another one!


----------



## huffer33

So neither of my orders from SC showed as shipped still yesterday so I called. I was told that many of the items I ordered were sold out do to an inventory mix up. I was especially disappointed that the LFD TAA were included in that category. I was supposed to get an email with reimbursement details and then shipping of the remainder today. So today, instead, I got the 1st box and everything was in there - "seriously" excited now!! I think they and their system just got a bit overloaded.










I also ordered the LC in a separate order (at first I thought they were the 2017 so I passed as I already had those).


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> So neither of my orders from SC showed as shipped still yesterday so I called. I was told that many of the items I ordered were sold out do to an inventory mix up. I was especially disappointed that the LFD TAA were included in that category. I was supposed to get an email with reimbursement details and then shipping of the remainder today. So today, instead, I got the 1st box and everything was in there - "seriously" excited now!! I think they and their system just got a bit overloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the LC in a separate order (at first I thought they were the 2017 so I passed as I already had those).


Hope you had some car parts come in yo cover that up.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## huffer33

TexaSmoke said:


> Hope you had some car parts come in yo cover that up.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Got away with one this time lol - I did have a new Sistema arrive though. That deal was as bad as the devil site >


----------



## Dran

Picked up some single of favorites from some of the samplers I've gotten from PUFF BOTL's


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Picked up some single of favorites from some of the samplers I've gotten from PUFF BOTL's
> View attachment 223254


Gurkha lover...

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Dran

Lol! There's worse things! Remeber, I Don't buy 1st runs😂😂


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## Gumby-cr

5 pack of Alec Bradley American Sungrown Robusto's and I also ordered 3 5 packs of RC Neanderthals from the 50% off sale last week from Serious Cigars which I'm not getting according to them. They showed in stock when I ordered but I guess not. One less internet site I won't be doing my business with.


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> 5 pack of Alec Bradley American Sungrown Robusto's and I also ordered 3 5 packs of RC Neanderthals from the 50% off sale last week from Serious Cigars which I'm not getting according to them. They showed in stock when I ordered but I guess not. One less internet site I won't be doing my business with.


I was told the same thing yesterday on those but they showed up today, and I'm in NC. So maybe there is hope.


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> I was told the same thing yesterday on those but they showed up today, and I'm in NC. So maybe there is hope.


Its strange they don't give you a confirmation mail when the order ships


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I already contacted SC and they told me they were crediting my card. They have boxes but won't open one to make five packs. Never again.


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> Lol! There's worse things! Remeber, I Don't buy 1st runs&#128514;&#128514;


B&M gurkhas are pretty damn tasty. It's the catalog stuff you usually stay away from.


----------



## DSturg369

Box each of Nat & Maduro SS's. Will give 'em a year or so in the cooler.


----------



## kacey

2x 5 Packs Ezra Old Fashioned Dougnut
Ezra Sampler 5 pack
Ezra Blending sessions

2x Black Label Last Rites Rob 5PK
2x Blk Label Bishops Blend Rob 5P
Man O' War Immortal Robusto 5P -- No clue about these but at near free I figured why not
CLE Prieto Toro 5 Pack
CLE Prieto Robusto 5 Pack
Eiroa First 20 Yrs Prensado 5p
Tatuaje Lancero Sampler
*Fuente Opus X Angel's Share Reserva d'Chateau 5pk*

*Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No. 4- 5pk*

*Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No. 5- 5pk*

*Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X- 5pk*

*Brick House Robusto Maduro 5pk*


----------



## Tulse




----------



## kacey

:smile2:These just arrived in the mail.


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice haul @kacey. WTH is left to give you in the PIF?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

If my wife asks I'm blaming @Olecharlie for these


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Wheres the bottle of Whiskey? I ordered these but never received anything. The e -mail for the whiskey too. Weird, e mailed but no response, no charges, no sticks. Confused.


Did your whisky from EZ show up @Olecharlie

Mine showed up today in a giant box...


----------



## Rabidawise

genomez said:


> Did your whisky from EZ show up @Olecharlie
> 
> Mine showed up today in a giant box...


Ok, I'm jealous....


----------



## WABOOM

Kfc's


----------



## BOSSTANK

Todays haul...


----------



## Matt_21

WABOOM said:


> Kfc's


Wait...wait. Is that Borat?


----------



## WABOOM

Matt_21 said:


> Wait...wait. Is that Borat?


Haha!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Kfc's


Gonna try the whole pack I see. I wonder on flavor differences, or if they are mostly the same across the board.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stopped by the B&M today. Grabbed some Padron Maduro londeres, and some Davidoff Nicaragua robusto's. Also a vertigo 2 torch lighter.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Gonna try the whole pack I see. I wonder on flavor differences, or if they are mostly the same across the board.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


They are just all good, satisfying, quick smokes!:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Did your whisky from EZ show up @Olecharlie
> 
> Mine showed up today in a giant box...


No they e-mailed me back and said Jason won the bottle. They only gave away one I guess. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> Gonna try the whole pack I see. I wonder on flavor differences, or if they are mostly the same across the board.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I'm smoking a Ram Rod right now and it has a lighter smoke flavor than the Denobili's I've been smoking. Tastes like bourbon but light on the hickory smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> I'm smoking a Ram Rod right now and it has a lighter smoke flavor than the Denobili's I've been smoking. Tastes like bourbon but light on the hickory smoke.


That's pretty cool. I know parodi and denobli taste pretty much the same to me. The bourbon sounds like it would be a bonus. When I was younger I always grabbed a couple either rum it cognac dipped small cigars when I could. Thinking i need to buy myself a sampler. Love keeping a pack in the car so I always have something handy.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Kinda nice getting these for yard gar prices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Scotchpig said:


> Nice haul @kacey. WTH is left to give you in the PIF?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck with that one...check what he bombed me with.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Kinda nice getting these for yard gar prices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's some kinda Romatherapy right der! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

My intro to cbid, >$100 shipped, and only 3 days ship time!!


----------



## Chris80

These came in yesterday. The best IMO
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Pretty happy with my CFED mystery sampler....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> Pretty happy with my CFED mystery sampler....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


They never disappoint. Kicking myself for not getting a couple.


----------



## Matt_21

Thanks Shadowdogg.
These will be my last trt at Ez if they're no good. I'm hoping they're GRRRRRREAT! 
I'll be going in with an open mind. Although the review I read has me thinkin the MBs will knock me on my as*.


----------



## Black Six

Picked these up from smokeinn.com. I can't wait to try them out once they settle a bit. Thanks to @BOSSTANK and @Tulse for selling me on these. (Not that I needed my arm twisted or anything to buy more cigars. lol.)

On a side note... there was an issue with my order and Smoke Inn handled it so fast that I almost got whiplash. Every once in a while I really have to take a moment to appreciate how spoiled we are in this 'hobby'. So far I've only dealt with two companies that were anything less than amazing in their customer service, and even that doesn't really matter because we are so overindulged for choices in online cigar retailers. There may come a day when that's no longer the case, but I'm glad it's not today.


----------



## Tulse

The Matilde blues are the only one I’ve not had. Can’t find them local. Interesting. Let us know how you like...,


----------



## Dran

It's that tume of the month again!


----------



## greasemonger

Couple green hornets, couple killer bees, and some cracker crumbs from 5 Points Cigar in Athens, GA


----------



## Pag#11

Fallen Angel by A.J Fernandez









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Couple green hornets, couple killer bees, and some cracker crumbs from 5 Points Cigar in Athens, GA


Hell, you were close....you missed the pepper cream soda Caldwells at 5 points 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Hell, you were close....you missed the pepper cream soda Caldwells at 5 points
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Wait. What? I scanned the whole humi! Close will be this weekend. Val's niece get baptized Sunday at Deep Creek Baptist. Gotta go by camp to make sure no vermin infiltrated my camper.


----------



## Rabidawise

Mmmmmm, Maduro ligero goodness.....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmm, Maduro ligero goodness.....


You know I'm jelly....even if I went broke, I could smoke good off those.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> You know I'm jelly....even if I went broke, I could smoke good off those.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


I appreciate you turning me on to them! By far the best bang for the buck I've found! As much as I love the Brickhouse and PDR maddies, they don't compare to these for flavor!


----------



## BigPuffer

Rabidawise said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm jelly....even if I went broke, I could smoke good off those.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you turning me on to them! By far the best bang for the buck I've found! As much as I love the Brickhouse and PDR maddies, they don't compare to these for flavor!
Click to expand...

I had a brick House maduro gordo and it hit me harddd. Still haven't tried the Cain maddy i got from @TexaSmoke but I'm excited for it


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> You know I'm jelly....even if I went broke, I could smoke good off those.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


If you haven't tried the Cain F Habano....you should. If you like em....watch for Nicaraguan 90+ Rated Seconds....I think they are the same thing...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have some. Awesome!


Hickorynut said:


> If you haven't tried the Cain F Habano....you should. If you like em....watch for Nicaraguan 90+ Rated Seconds....I think they are the same thing...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> If you haven't tried the Cain F Habano....you should. If you like em....watch for Nicaraguan 90+ Rated Seconds....I think they are the same thing...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Noted!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223940


Nice score, @Rondo
Love the 2a.
Curious about the chicken and waffles.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Noted!


I sent you one a while back, NUB Cain F 460 :wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

damn you!


Rondo said:


> View attachment 223940


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223940


Nice! How did you get all them at the same time?


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> I sent you one a while back, NUB Cain F 460 :wink2:


Oh sweet! Try before you buy! Can't beat that!!!


----------



## Matfam1

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmm, Maduro ligero goodness.....


Those look good, I'm gonna look for some next time I'm at a B&M...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Matfam1 said:


> Those look good, I'm gonna look for some next time I'm at a B&M...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


By all means do! It's hard to find something with that much flavor at that low of a price!


----------



## Dran

As me and another member advised on the C&W... Don't go in expecting maple syrup and you're good... Was a great smoke once I got over that hurdle!


TexaSmoke said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223940
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score, @Rondo
> Love the 2a.
> Curious about the chicken and waffles.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy
Click to expand...


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223940


What are you doing over here? I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that staggers over from the dark side for a pepper bomb every now and then.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Matfam1 said:


> Those look good, I'm gonna look for some next time I'm at a B&M...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$23 for a 5er. Cant beat it. The 550 Habano are also good smokes.
https://www.cigarpage.com/cain-maduro.html

Or just get this and knock them all out
https://www.cigarpage.com/samplers/cain-by-oliva-straight-ligero-sampler-bx-5-kp-olv002.html


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> $23 for a 5er. Cant beat it. The 550 Habano are also good smokes.
> https://www.cigarpage.com/cain-maduro.html
> 
> Or just get this and knock them all out
> https://www.cigarpage.com/samplers/cain-by-oliva-straight-ligero-sampler-bx-5-kp-olv002.html


Keep an eye at Holts 
They do 24 count boxes for 60 bucks with free shipping about once a month or so.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> Keep an eye at Holts
> They do 24 count boxes for 60 bucks with free shipping about once a month or so


Available today:
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/cain-550-maduro-1.html


----------



## Dran

Tyson has ESPN!


Tulse said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye at Holts
> They do 24 count boxes for 60 bucks with free shipping about once a month or so
> 
> 
> 
> Available today:
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/cain-550-maduro-1.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Tulse

Dran said:


> Tyson has ESPN!


There are salves for that.


----------



## Rondo

UBC03 said:


> What are you doing over here? I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that staggers over from the dark side for a pepper bomb every now and then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm still a fan of NC. After who knows how many I've smoked, I'm good at knowing what I really enjoy and stick to those. I wouldn't want to live on twang alone. 
Those EZs were from a private sale on another forum, almost 30% less than retail.


----------



## Rabidawise

Dran said:


> Tyson has ESPN!


They're calling your name Joe!


----------



## Dran

Indeed... But my next buy is gonna be a split of the Illusione Rothschilds! And some pipe stuff...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Jankjr

BOSSTANK said:


>


Tim's YouTube deal?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Jankjr said:


> Tim's YouTube deal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Didnt know they had a youtube deal, i watch his channel a lot though. 
I ordered one of these samplers couple weeks ago and loved it. So I decided to get 3 more.


----------



## genomez




----------



## SilkyJ

A couple favorites and a few new ones to try.


----------



## Alrightdriver

genomez said:


>


Those MB3's!! Great smokes after a little rest.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> Those MB3's!! Great smokes after a little rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed some ROTT. What kind of time, in your experience, is ideal?


----------



## Alrightdriver

I've been told they shine after a year, I don't have any that old, but I do have some that I've had for a little more than 6 months and they are good, and better than rott was. Can't wait to try at the year mark.


genomez said:


> I've enjoyed some ROTT. What kind of time, in your experience, is ideal?


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> I've been told they shine after a year, I don't have any that old, but I do have some that I've had for a little more than 6 months and they are good, and better than rott was. Can't wait to try at the year mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I'll do the same and tuck some a way for a year and try them out. Thanks


----------



## Pol351

I just got some MB3 as well and was going to crack them open this weekend. Not sure if I can wait one year, but here's to trying.


----------



## Scotchpig

Pol351 said:


> I just got some MB3 as well and was going to crack them open this weekend. Not sure if I can wait one year, but here's to trying.


Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

You have to smoke one rott... have to have a baseline test. Scientific purposes and all that.


Pol351 said:


> I just got some MB3 as well and was going to crack them open this weekend. Not sure if I can wait one year, but here's to trying.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Tulse said:


> The Matilde blues are the only one I've not had. Can't find them local. Interesting. Let us know how you like...,


Just got back inside from smoking one of the Serenas (it's well into daily triple digits here in SoCal. Gotta get up early to grab a smoke these days.)



Tulse said:


> How does one describe falling in love with a size 2, super rich girl; under the night's sky; during a meteor shower and only 10% humidity out?


So following your analogy, the Serena is like the size 2 rich girl's gorgeous, but painfully shy younger sister. Which is to say that it was definitely enjoyable, but too mild for my tastes. Although it got really good about halfway through the final 3rd. If it had been like that the whole time I would've raved about it. Maybe it just needed more rest? I'll let you know whenever I happen to grab another one. Thanks again for the nudge!


----------



## Pag#11

Black Six said:


> Just got back inside from smoking one of the Serenas (it's well into daily triple digits here in SoCal. Gotta get up early to grab a smoke these days.)
> 
> So following your analogy, the Serena is like the size 2 rich girl's gorgeous, but painfully shy younger sister. Which is to say that it was definitely enjoyable, but too mild for my tastes. Although it got really good about halfway through the final 3rd. If it had been like that the whole time I would've raved about it. Maybe it just needed more rest? I'll let you know whenever I happen to grab another one. Thanks again for the nudge!


Gonna be another hot one today...I am gonna have to buy some small sticks to smoke on my way to work. ...too hot afterwards to smoke...stay cool.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In Today's mail:
Bought at 2 5vers
SR Punch and La Perl Habana Classsic
CAO Brazilian and Rocky Patel edge
CAO MX2 and Diesel
Sancho Panzo Triple Anejo and Mark Twain Memoir
Partegas Black and MonteCristo Media Noche
Hoyo Excalibur and 5 Vegas Gold 
and
AJ Fernandez Anthology Sampler 
Next Box:
Ortega Serie D Black Toro 1 box
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black No. 58 Maduro 
AF Rothschild Natural
AF Chateau Maduro
Brick House Robusto Maduro
The Tabernacle Broadleaf Maduro Toro and Lancero

Put everything in the freezer to hot around here to take the chance.


----------



## Scotchpig

Do you have dock service for that pallet of smokes or did they hand bomb it off?


----------



## kacey

Just dropped that at the door. Bomb proof front door. I am a little paranoid, wonder why that might be&#129315; 


Scotchpig said:


> Do you have dock service for that pallet of smokes or did they hand bomb it off?


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> In Today's mail:
> Bought at 2 5vers
> SR Punch and La Perl Habana Classsic
> CAO Brazilian and Rocky Patel edge
> CAO MX2 and Diesel
> Sancho Panzo Triple Anejo and Mark Twain Memoir
> Partegas Black and MonteCristo Media Noche
> Hoyo Excalibur and 5 Vegas Gold
> and
> AJ Fernandez Anthology Sampler
> Next Box:
> Ortega Serie D Black Toro 1 box
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black No. 58 Maduro
> AF Rothschild Natural
> AF Chateau Maduro
> Brick House Robusto Maduro
> The Tabernacle Broadleaf Maduro Toro and Lancero
> 
> Put everything in the freezer to hot around here to take the chance.


Nice purchase. .I really enjoyed those CAO MX2 pretty tasty. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Picture of @kacey putting his cigars in the freezer.


----------



## Tulse

Disco taters for super president of the earth


----------



## disco_potato

Tulse said:


> View attachment 224284
> Disco taters for super president of the earth


Free cigars for everyone WHEN I become your supreme overlord!

@Jankjr came through with my box split wish and my part of the deal just arrived. Sneaky devil even included a couple tasty bodyguards. Class act.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Todays mail Oliva serie V
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Fivers of: RoMa Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine, Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff, Caldwell Eastern Standard.
Box of: Curivari Reserva Limitada, Curivari Buenaventura


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Today's UPS
CAO Amazon Anaconda
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro
Romeo y Juliet 1875 Exhibicion No. 3
Romeo y Juliet Reserva Real Churchill
Romeo y Juliet 1875 Churchill
MF the Judge Toro
MF the Judge Grand Robusto
MF La Opulencia


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some cheap ones










Nicaraguan 2nds and FyR Habanos

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> Some cheap ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicaraguan 2nds and FyR Habanos
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Cheap they are. Ther'e also one of the best value smokes at the price point. I am half way through a bundle of the FyR and haven't had an issue yet with construction or taste. Only had 1 Nic2nd and for only being 2 months old it shot way above its price point. If and when the 4 1/2 x50 maddie comes back in stock I will be all over them. FyR was given a 95 rating . I know ratings can be misleading so take it for what it is.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Cheap they are. Ther'e also one of the best value smokes at the price point. I am half way through a bundle of the FyR and haven't had an issue yet with construction or taste. Only had 1 Nic2nd and for only being 2 months old it shot way above its price point. If and when the 4 1/2 x50 maddie comes back in stock I will be all over them. FyR was given a 95 rating . I know ratings can be misleading so take it for what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Ya I had bought some FyR maddies awhile ago and enjoyed them so when they went on sale on cpage I thought I would try the habanos

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WNYTony

Yesterday's UPS









Today's UPS


----------



## kacey

And in today's post came these works of art,

AF Anejo 5-Pack Sampler

Anejo 5-Pack Sampler

AF Don Carlos Sampler

FFOX Oscuro II Shark Sampler

Don Carlos Aniversario Shark Sampler II (Eye of the Shark)
Axx by Ezra
Ezra Sampler 10 pack
Ezra blending sesions
*Sampler includes:*


5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
5 - Oliva Serie O Robusto (5 x 50)
5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5 x 50)
5 - Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5 x 50)


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> And in today's post came these works of art,
> 
> AF Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> AF Don Carlos Sampler
> 
> FFOX Oscuro II Shark Sampler
> 
> Don Carlos Aniversario Shark Sampler II (Eye of the Shark)
> Axx by Ezra
> Ezra Sampler 10 pack
> Ezra blending sesions
> *Sampler includes:*
> 
> 
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie O Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5 x 50)


Wow...your insanity grows daily

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Wow...your insanity grows daily
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


No my insanity is exactly the same as has been for 48 years


----------



## TheSoldier

Got a nice delivery today.

5 Flores y Rodriguez CVRs
5 Gurkha Bounty Hunters
5 Gurkha Legends
5 Black Market Perfectos
5 Cohiba Red Dot Robustos

Box of 24 Monte Desde 1935 Club Selection, going to leave this box alone in the wineador for awhile, tried one out tonight from a previous box purchase, a perfect way to end the day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> Yesterday's UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's UPS


3 great choices.. But that Rothschilds box... that's a beautiful site. It's the stuff those fluffy bunny hugs are made of.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Great selections... any chance you want to adopt a 39 year old? Jk... you have great taste sir.


kacey said:


> And in today's post came these works of art,
> 
> AF Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> AF Don Carlos Sampler
> 
> FFOX Oscuro II Shark Sampler
> 
> Don Carlos Aniversario Shark Sampler II (Eye of the Shark)
> Axx by Ezra
> Ezra Sampler 10 pack
> Ezra blending sesions
> *Sampler includes:*
> 
> 
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie O Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5 x 50)


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Alrightdriver said:


> Great selections... any chance you want to adopt a 39 year old? Jk... you have great taste sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


LOL
Not really kids are expensive.


----------



## greasemonger

BWS Sindustry 7x38 and a few event only Killer Bees in 6.5x42 from Smokers Abbey in Nashville, TN


----------



## Dran

Got me drooling @WNYTony!!


----------



## GOT14U

I took myself off being grounded and bought some sticks. Both orders showed up today! Now off to the freezer for a nap!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez




----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> BWS Sindustry 7x38 and a few event only Killer Bees in 6.5x42 from Smokers Abbey in Nashville, TN


Better let them rest for a while. Their Humidor has been pretty jacked up for a while now. I have enjoyed a stick on location a few times, hope they get it straight.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


That Judge looks amazing, got it on my to short list to try.


----------



## csk415

@Ewood pickup.


----------



## Chris80

kacey said:


> And in today's post came these works of art,
> 
> AF Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> Anejo 5-Pack Sampler
> 
> AF Don Carlos Sampler
> 
> FFOX Oscuro II Shark Sampler
> 
> Don Carlos Aniversario Shark Sampler II (Eye of the Shark)
> Axx by Ezra
> Ezra Sampler 10 pack
> Ezra blending sesions
> *Sampler includes:*
> 
> 
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie O Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5 x 50)


Where did you find eye of the shark??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Its shark week.


Chris80 said:


> Where did you find eye of the shark??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Stopped by a different location of my B&M today. This one has a MUCH larger selection!


----------



## Scotchpig

Rabidawise said:


> Stopped by a different location of my B&M today. This one has a MUCH larger selection!


Nice looking selection @Rabidawise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sorry no pictures since they are at off site storage.

2 boxes of 20th Anniversary Opus X

3 boxes of Opus X

4 boxes of Don Carlos 30th Anniversary

3 bundles of Davidoff Mundano

3 bundles of Davidoff Paragon

18 of these Beautiful 50th Davidoff Jars









And a lighter 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

My box split of Illusione Rothschilds!


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Hell, you were close....you missed the pepper cream soda Caldwells at 5 points
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Snagged a couple of those today on the way back from Augusta and one of the cherry pepper ones to try. If theyre decent Ill grab a bundle. They had a couple more hiding in the back and he said they've been there a few years.


----------



## csk415

php007 said:


> Sorry no pictures since they are at off site storage.
> 
> 2 boxes of 20th Anniversary Opus X
> 
> 3 boxes of Opus X
> 
> 4 boxes of Don Carlos 30th Anniversary
> 
> 3 bundles of Davidoff Mundano
> 
> 3 bundles of Davidoff Paragon
> 
> 18 of these Beautiful 50th Davidoff Jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy smokes. Nice grab.


----------



## mpomario

Got these Saturday at the DFW herf at Michaels in Keller. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

The pepper creme soda was a 2014 release.. 


greasemonger said:


> Snagged a couple of those today on the way back from Augusta and one of the dr pepper ones to try. If theyre decent Ill grab a bundle. They had a couple more hiding in the back and he said they've been there a few years.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Local shop run today :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> The pepper creme soda was a 2014 release..
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Must be great since theres still quite a few there lol. Plenty aged I suppose.


----------



## Pag#11

Latest purchase from C Bid . Total cost shipped to my door $31.95 . This will be my last N.C purchase for a lil while, as the Dark side has called. Off to the freezer they go.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Got these Saturday at the DFW herf at Michaels in Keller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All are damn good sticks!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> Local shop run today :grin2:


They still have the '15 Anvil in stock ? How often do you go there ? LOL

My box of the '18's came in today


----------



## ForMud

Got these last week. After sometime in the freezer, they're sleeping comfortably in the cooler.


----------



## kacey

In todays post we got:
20 Nicaraguan Overruns 6x50
Caldwell Long Live The King Lock Stock 5pk
Caldwell All Out Kings Gimme Your Lunch Corona 5pk
Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff Robusto 5pk
And into the freezer it all went


----------



## BOSSTANK

I just joined up for Cigar Federation (Cigar of the Month Club). 
Anybody else a member?

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cigar-of-the-month-club?variant=920133745


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> They still have the '15 Anvil in stock ? How often do you go there ? LOL
> 
> My box of the '18's came in today


I go there like once every few months. They have half a box on the floor and a box in the back walk in humidor. Place is pretty big. Cousins Cigars in Beachwood OH fyi :grin2:They tell me their store in Akron is even bigger but I've never gone there.


----------



## Black Six

ForMud said:


> Got these last week. After sometime in the freezer, they're sleeping comfortably in the cooler.
> 
> View attachment 224798
> 
> 
> View attachment 224800


The 'EE's are the only LADC I haven't had. What's your opinion on the difference?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Bundle of 25 Neanderthal HN from a website I've never done business with before. Too good of a deal to pass up and I will be doing business with them again. Best Cigar Prices btw is the website :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Bundle of 25 Neanderthal HN from a website I've never done business with before. Too good of a deal to pass up and I will be doing business with them again. Best Cigar Prices btw is the website :grin2:


Spectacular score.....love me all things Roma!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Yesterday's UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's UPS


Nice selection there. I'm jealous.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Got these last week. After sometime in the freezer, they're sleeping comfortably in the cooler.
> 
> View attachment 224798
> 
> 
> View attachment 224800


Damn good choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> View attachment 225012


Good sticks right there...


----------



## genomez

A local B&M purchase.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Ezra Zion Coffee & Cigars of the month!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SilkyJ

I also picked up a couple sticks from The Cigar Factory while I was out today. Seen a few people asking about them on here so as soon as I get to them I'll give an update.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> I also picked up a couple sticks from The Cigar Factory while I was out today. Seen a few people asking about them on here so as soon as I get to them I'll give an update.


Nice!!! I've been to the P'cola location. Picked up some sticks and I'm letting them rest just a bit, but they're looking more and more tempting each day! Did you go to the Miramar location?


----------



## SilkyJ

No, I had planned on going there but the wife wanted to take the kids to P'cola school shopping. I dropped them off at the mall and drove a little shopping off my own lol.


----------



## SilkyJ

My total for the day. Not counting the 10 pack and cutter on the way from CP. This is what happens when the wife and kids say to drop them off at the mall and come back in a couple hours.


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> Ezra Zion Coffee & Cigars of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Man ,I'll trade a AXx for a Merica! Just throughing it out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> Man ,I'll trade a AXx for a Merica! Just throughing it out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be down for that, I've never tried the Merica but I do want one of those little Axes

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'd be down for that, I've never tried the Merica but I do want one of those little Axes
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


These are epic! Just saying....pm me and let's do this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

SilkyJ said:


> My total for the day. Not counting the 10 pack and cutter on the way from CP. This is what happens when the wife and kids say to drop them off at the mall and come back in a couple hours.


Einstok is great! The Toasted Porter really does pair well with a med-full bodied cigar. Great haul.


----------



## SilkyJ

I haven't had the toasted porter before but it sounds good.


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Alison









70% below retail del Diablo


----------



## 92hatchattack

Gonna put these guys to bed for a while...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Six said:


> Einstok is great! The Toasted Porter really does pair well with a med-full bodied cigar. Great haul.


Einstock Christmas beer is absolutely the best winter beer outside of Belgium. You will be able to find it at Cost Plus.


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice pickup

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Rondo said:


> La Palina Alison
> 
> View attachment 225062
> 
> 
> 70% below retail del Diablo


Great deal on those... nice change from your usual CC..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ Oak and Eden with a 5 of all my x's maduro









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Oak and Eden and a few 5ers from the 5 pack fever (got em for 70 shipped using points and an add on $20 gift code from an older order, surprised to see the tsars and savages , esp at $3.50 ea).


----------



## g1k

On the recommendation of @WNYTonyI picked up an AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes and Crowned Heads Four Kicks.

I also grabbed a A. Fuente Gran Reserva and Drew Estates Java Red.

I'm looking forward to trying them out.

Ryan


----------



## Pag#11

g1k said:


> On the recommendation of @WNYTonyI picked up an AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes and Crowned Heads Four Kicks.
> 
> I also grabbed a A. Fuente Gran Reserva and Drew Estates Java Red.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> Ryan


Smoked a Bella a week ago. Really nice stick that I truly enjoyed. Definitely different than his other sticks . Enjoy .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

greasemonger said:


> Oak and Eden and a few 5ers from the 5 pack fever (got em for 70 shipped using points and an add on $20 gift code from an older order, surprised to see the tsars and savages , esp at $3.50 ea).


Lucky dog!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

FQ robustos from SBC.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Never heard of these. Good stuff?


Stogiepuffer said:


> FQ robustos from SBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Never heard of these. Good stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I've never had this stick but their Proper line is in my top 5 sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> I've never had this stick but their Proper line is in my top 5 sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the middle of reading up on them. I have seem you and a few others smoke the Proper cigars. May need to check these out.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm in the middle of reading up on them. I have seem you and a few others smoke the Proper cigars. May need to check these out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


You got one coming your way to tryout! Probably not till this weekend tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> You got one coming your way to tryout! Probably not till this weekend tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, brother. I look forward to its fiery death.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Fiver of Diamond Crown Maximus.
and assorted cigars ordered from a puff buy.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Oak & Eden 5pk and some blending sessions. Duno why they sent a Green Army Men sticker but I'll take it.


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Holts? I got that RP sampler from them a while back. I was really impressed with that Ocean Club!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Holts? I got that RP sampler from them a while back. I was really impressed with that Ocean Club!


Yeah it was Holts, what a deal and it gave me free shipping so I got the Nub sampler with it!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> Yeah it was Holts, what a deal and it gave me free shipping so I got the Nub sampler with it!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Let me know what you think when you try that OC! I'm looking at at least a 5er, maybe a box after I try them again!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Let me know what you think when you try that OC! I'm looking at at least a 5er, maybe a box after I try them again!


That good huh? I'll let you know!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Stogiepuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> Never heard of these. Good stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Dunno, I'll smoke one in the morning and let you know.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Well had to run some errands and one of them took me close to the local B&M store. As in same parking lot close.
So I peeked in to see if they had any of the smokes I was running low on, no dice. But they did have some illusiones for sale so ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Lot 23 maduro and a Xikar Xi1. Couldn't resist the red and black this close to football season lol.


----------



## kacey

These were in today's mail
from a tenner maddnes sale 5 A.B Presenado(sic?)
5 san cristobol revelation


----------



## BOSSTANK

The new My Father La Gran Oferta :vs_OMG:


----------



## SilkyJ

@BOSSTANK You were smarter than me, I was told to buy more than one so I bought two thinking I'd try one and send one off for the puff pick'em. Now I'm trying to figure out when I can go get more for me and what else to send for the pick'em lol.


----------



## csk415

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice pick up. Those are the two best nubs IMO.


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> Let me know what you think when you try that OC! I'm looking at at least a 5er, maybe a box after I try them again!


I thought the RP OC was vary good.


----------



## ScottyB

I got one of those RP samplers as well. 10 bucks, free shipping.


----------



## 92hatchattack

Hey guys. I scored this Cain 6 cigar sampler off the devil site for $14. Any of this stuff any good? I'm keeping my fingers crossed as its done by Oliva and I like a bunch of their stuff.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I love the Cain stuff. The maduro is one of my personal favs


92hatchattack said:


> Hey guys. I scored this Cain 6 cigar sampler off the devil site for $14. Any of this stuff any good? I'm keeping my fingers crossed as its done by Oliva and I like a bunch of their stuff.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> I love the Cain stuff. The maduro is one of my personal favs
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Only tried the Daytona and enjoyed it both times.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

AB sampler on Holt's!

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/alec-bradley-all-star-sampler-10.html


----------



## csk415

92hatchattack said:


> Hey guys. I scored this Cain 6 cigar sampler off the devil site for $14. Any of this stuff any good? I'm keeping my fingers crossed as its done by Oliva and I like a bunch of their stuff.


That's a heck of a deal. All good sticks.


----------



## disco_potato

Acquisitions from the last week or so. Looking forward to trying the Aganorsa Aged Reserve. It's supposed to be a "better" version of the Guardian of the Farm.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Fuente's!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I have a feeling these EZ’s Oak & Eaden, house blends and the BLT Morphine barber Pole Lanceros are going to be a real treat!


----------



## g1k

My first order from the devil site has landed


----------



## Jankjr

Olecharlie said:


> I have a feeling these EZ's Oak & Eaden, house blends and the BLT Morphine barber Pole Lanceros are going to be a real treat!


I need to order the EZ house blend before they jack the price up...


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few new ones to try :grin2:


----------



## Pag#11

Nice smokes there.


Gumby-cr said:


> A few new ones to try :grin2:


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> A few new ones to try :grin2:


Those look good

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I have a feeling these EZ's Oak & Eaden, house blends and the BLT Morphine barber Pole Lanceros are going to be a real treat!


Pretty nice selection!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Decided to stop by a B&M by my work during lunch today. I've never had any of these and would have never even thought to get them before finding this forum. My wife might say it's a bad influence, haha... but I can't wait to try um out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

RockyMountainHigh said:


> Decided to stop by a B&M by my work during lunch today. I've never had any of these and would have never even thought to get them before finding this forum. My wife might say it's a bad influence, haha... but I can't wait to try um out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmm Papas Fritas


----------



## skipper469

A couple boxes of pure tastiness. I've got my new Whynter humidor chocked full and am having to use my coolerdor for overflow. It's a good thing I don't have to store my pipe tobacco in a humidor:serious:


----------



## GOT14U

skipper469 said:


> A couple boxes of pure tastiness. I've got my new Whynter humidor chocked full and am having to use my coolerdor for overflow. It's a good thing I don't have to store my pipe tobacco in a humidor:serious:


Yum, Tennessee!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

GOT14U said:


> Yum, Tennessee!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm actually a Tennessee transplant from Arizona as of about 18 months ago. Having access to the TN. Waltz is definitely a perk. P.M. Your info, and I'll send some TN. love your way.


----------



## Rabidawise

skipper469 said:


> I'm actually a Tennessee transplant from Arizona as of about 18 months ago. Having access to the TN. Waltz is definitely a perk. P.M. Your info, and I'll send some TN. love your way.


Where in TN?


----------



## GOT14U

skipper469 said:


> I'm actually a Tennessee transplant from Arizona as of about 18 months ago. Having access to the TN. Waltz is definitely a perk. P.M. Your info, and I'll send some TN. love your way.


Thank you but I have some bud. Great choice, and smart move...Been back in AZ myself for 3 years and I question my decision making skills everyday! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> A few new ones to try :grin2:


Wanna hear thoughts on the IslandJim. Thought they were all gimmicky....but that bearded foot 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Chris80

I've been waiting for this deal for a few years. Saw it and jumped on it. I know people don't like these but for the price I got them for I'm happy.








I cracked the foot on the one in the middle. That'll be my ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Chris80 said:


> I've been waiting for this deal for a few years. Saw it and jumped on it. I know people don't like these but for the price I got them for I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cracked the foot on the one in the middle. That'll be my ROTT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where may I ask??


----------



## Chris80

Rabidawise said:


> Where may I ask??


I found them at Cigarpage.com 
I don't know if the same deal is still happening though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

skipper469 said:


> A couple boxes of pure tastiness. I've got my new Whynter humidor chocked full and am having to use my coolerdor for overflow. It's a good thing I don't have to store my pipe tobacco in a humidor:serious:


Hows that waltz compare to the Yellow Rose (that is if you have tried them both)?


----------



## Prf5415

Checked out a b and m I've never been to. I think I'll be back.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Went to a lounge to have a drink and a smoke. I can't ever leave without buying something to bring home, like I need more cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Olecharlie said:


> Went to a lounge to have a drink and a smoke. I can't ever leave without buying something to bring home, like I need more cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I leave a B&M I say to myself where am o going to put these lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Went to a lounge to have a drink and a smoke. I can't ever leave without buying something to bring home, like I need more cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that feeling all too well lol


----------



## mpomario

Prf5415 said:


> Checked out a b and m I've never been to. I think I'll be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


Looks like they cover all the bases. Where is it at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

mpomario said:


> Looks like they cover all the bases. Where is it at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eastern Pa


----------



## csk415

Code:







Chris80 said:


> I've been waiting for this deal for a few years. Saw it and jumped on it. I know people don't like these but for the price I got them for I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cracked the foot on the one in the middle. That'll be my ROTT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It only matters if you like them. The only Monte I have tried was the AJ one. Wasn't a bad smoke.


----------



## Chris80

csk415 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only matters if you like them. The only Monte I have tried was the AJ one. Wasn't a bad smoke.


Oh I'm with you on that one. I love these. Always have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Stopped by the local B&M this afternoon and these two followed me home.


Ryan


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> I need more cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you hear that fellas @Olecharlie needs more cigars!!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

g1k said:


> Stopped by the local B&M this afternoon and these two followed me home.
> 
> Ryan


Solid choices. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Chris80 said:


> Oh I'm with you on that one. I love these. Always have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I had know about the deal! I'm starting to run low on my DC's, some No2's would've been a nice replacement!


----------



## Rabidawise

Picked up an AB sampler and a Kristoff sampler from Holt's. They always get me with that last minute add to cart deal!


----------



## kacey

In today's mail a new small cigar makers cigars.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I like what little I've tried from Bobalu.


kacey said:


> In today's mail a new small cigar makers cigars.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> In today's mail a new small cigar makers cigars.


Kacey where did you purchase those?


----------



## Dran

Cigar Federation order came in!


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Kacey where did you purchase those?


https://www.bobalu.com/
from bobalu dot com


----------



## UBC03

Do they still give a puff sampler at discount to members?


kacey said:


> https://www.bobalu.com/
> from bobalu dot com


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

UBC03 said:


> Do they still give a puff sampler at discount to members?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I did not now about the discount. So I can't answer the question. Is there a discount code or do I need to call them and ask for said discount?


----------



## Alrightdriver

kacey said:


> Unfortunately I did not now about the discount. So I can't answer the question. Is there a discount code or do I need to call them and ask for said discount?


Idk, but it's probably just putting puff into the discount window.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Unfortunately I did not now about the discount. So I can't answer the question. Is there a discount code or do I need to call them and ask for said discount?


For there sake I hope they answer. I remember the last time you had to call the doctors office.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I have no idea. It was a couple years ago..I unsubscribed from their email list when they started sending me more political crap than my union hall..


kacey said:


> Unfortunately I did not now about the discount. So I can't answer the question. Is there a discount code or do I need to call them and ask for said discount?


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

10 pack of Perdomo Champagne and My Father Connecticut

In summer i go on a mild cigar kick


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I have no idea. It was a couple years ago..I unsubscribed from their email list when they started sending me more political crap than my union hall..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lmao!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> For there sake I hope they answer. I remember the last time you had to call the doctors office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl:That is very funny and so true.


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Do they still give a puff sampler at discount to members?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You said a year ago



UBC03 said:


> Go to bobalu's site. Click samplers..It's now called the forum sampler. Same stuff as the puff sampler.. Great smokes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A recent pickup


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> I like what little I've tried from Bobalu.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Get the dark or fuerte sampler if they still have them. The Sungrown and Texas Select are pretty good... whoops nm..you got em 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I think the Texas select was one I've tried. San Andreas maduro wrapper? If its what I'm thinking of, it was delicious.


Hickorynut said:


> Get the dark or fuerte sampler if they still have them. The Sungrown and Texas Select are pretty good... whoops nm..you got em
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> In today's mail a new small cigar makers cigars.


That full body sampler is really good. What's in the box?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

mpomario said:


> That full body sampler is really good. What's in the box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*The Boxer Limited Reserve Cigars*


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> You said a year ago


I unsubscribed December 2016.

But they are still quality smokes in my opinion. It was the forum sampler but they had a puff specific discount. It was a percentage off and free shipping if I remember correctly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I must be the only guy who didn't care for them. Tried a few and they just weren't my cup of tea.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Always sucks when your cigar delivery box looks like this:









But they had plenty of air bags in it and all is well.

Never had any Davidoff's before so I hoped I picked 2 good ones to try:


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Always sucks when your cigar delivery box looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had plenty of air bags in it and all is well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any Davidoff before so I hoped I picked 2 good ones to try.


You could have picked a better jersey. Its all about Kamara this year. You know this...

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today. The Gueguenese is for the box of Wiisemen that was mistakenly sent and I kept on a prior shipment, and the Padrons are going deep until next year.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> I unsubscribed December 2016.
> 
> But they are still quality smokes in my opinion. It was the forum sampler but they had a puff specific discount. It was a percentage off and free shipping if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Smokes are good but they will blow up your email.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> You could have picked a better jersey. Its all about Kamara this year. You know this...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Hey thats my old jersey and Ingrams a BEAST. 
But yeah Kamara is unbelievable, his jersey will be next.

You quoted my messed up post before I had time to fix it. Are these 2 Davidoffs good ones to try? Never had one before.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have only tried the Nicaraguan short corona. It was excellent.


BOSSTANK said:


> Hey thats my old jersey and Ingrams a BEAST.
> But yeah Kamara is unbelievable, his jersey will be next.
> 
> You quoted my messed up post before I had time to fix it. Are these 2 Davidoffs good ones to try? Never had one before.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> You could have picked a better jersey. Its all about Kamara this year. You know this...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Lmao....dam karma

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Always sucks when your cigar delivery box looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had plenty of air bags in it and all is well.
> 
> Never had any Davidoff's before so I hoped I picked 2 good ones to try:


Honestly check out the late hour stick....damn it's on point....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

My EZ order showed up today


----------



## Hickorynut

15 and 9 bucks from the Holts ad on Puff...

All day long....#HellYeah









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## g1k

I picked these up at a Drew Estate event at the local B&M this afternoon. 



Ryan


----------



## Scotchpig

g1k said:


> I picked these up at a Drew Estate event at the local B&M this afternoon.
> 
> Ryan


Damn! Nice looking haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

genomez said:


> My EZ order showed up today


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Privada Cigar Club... delivery










Never had any of these before...


----------



## WNYTony

A little sumthin', sumthin' and sumthin' else in da mailbox today !

Edit: I should point out that my friend @SilkyJ tipped me to a great shop near him that still had the Tats in stock and he is responsible for the 2 TAA boxes. I think I may owe you J !


----------



## Chris80

Rabidawise said:


> I wish I had know about the deal! I'm starting to run low on my DC's, some No2's would've been a nice replacement!


Cigar page has them on sale 10-$50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> A little sumthin', sumthin' and sumthin' else in da mailbox today !
> 
> Edit: I should point out that my friend @SilkyJ tipped me to a great shop near him that still had the Tats in stock and he is responsible for the 2 TAA boxes. I think I may owe you J !


You don't owe me anything, glad I could help you out. BTW, my mailman still hasn't recovered from our trade. My wife's had 2 packages go missing since then and caught him driving through the yard over the sprinklers one day. I guess everytime he sees a box with my address on it he gets scared now lol. I'm blaming you for that.


----------



## GOT14U

oh you lucky DAWG you! Nice grab!


WNYTony said:


> A little sumthin', sumthin' and sumthin' else in da mailbox today !
> 
> Edit: I should point out that my friend @SilkyJ tipped me to a great shop near him that still had the Tats in stock and he is responsible for the 2 TAA boxes. I think I may owe you J !


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> You don't owe me anything, glad I could help you out. BTW, my mailman still hasn't recovered from our trade. My wife's had 2 packages go missing since then and caught him driving through the yard over the sprinklers one day. I guess everytime he sees a box with my address on it he gets scared now lol. I'm blaming you for that.


Oh but I feel that I do buddy. And in the words of Mr. Kevin Cronin - I can't fight this feeling any more


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Oh but I feel that I do buddy. And in the words of Mr. Kevin Cronin - I can't fight this feeling any more


Get a room!....hahaha....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

A little something showed up today.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

Nice!


GOT14U said:


> A little something showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> A little something showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


"Other flavors include bourbon whiskey, toasted almond, maple, and *marshmallow*."

:vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey

Stopped in at the local B&M to pick up a cigar for variety. They must have seen me coming they janded me a basket. Except for the ManOfWar i bought 2 of everything in the picture some I have 6 of, the MOW was a freebie.Leaf by oscuro in con corojo and maduro, BrickHouse 6x48, and 4x40 plus 6 travelers, MF don peppin vegas cubana, H2KCT, CT edition, le bijou 1922 in new for me vitola I think, jamie garcia especial, LFD double ligero chisel, ilusione Maduro and Connecticut, tatuage cojonu 2012 maduro 4, Connecticut, lancero.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Love those little Yeah-Me! Garcia’s.


----------



## csk415

Pick up from Fox Cigar. FYI, it's another free ship site. Also a B&M.


----------



## Jankjr

Go ahead and pull the "cello" off the Oscar's so ya don't forget :grin2:

Nice haul Kacey!


----------



## mrmcfly

Couldn't resist a CI sale.... Really enjoy the CAO Sol,
so I went for a box of the CAO Gold.

The wife already wants the box.... wtf?? :wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> "Other flavors include bourbon whiskey, toasted almond, maple, and *marshmallow*."
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Fat guy is a sucker for marshmallows! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

one Box of CroMagnon Firecrackers 2018 release.


----------



## disco_potato

csk415 said:


> Pick up from Fox Cigar. FYI, it's another free ship site. Also a B&M.


Great place and Rob is a great guy. Their mystery samplers are ALWAYS worth the price.


----------



## csk415

mrmcfly said:


> Couldn't resist a CI sale.... Really enjoy the CAO Sol,
> 
> so I went for a box of the CAO Gold.
> 
> The wife already wants the box.... wtf?? :wink2:


Here's another deal
https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/080618


----------



## g1k

disco_potato said:


> Great place and Rob is a great guy. Their mystery samplers are ALWAYS worth the price.


How often do they run a mystery sampler deal?

Ryan


----------



## kacey

Jankjr said:


> Go ahead and pull the "cello" off the Oscar's so ya don't forget :grin2:
> 
> Nice haul Kacey!


Hey I resemble that remark. :vs_laugh:
Put em in the freezer, so maybe in a few weeks after they have dried out a bit. Seriously if I didn't freeze the cigars I get from this store they would mold everything whatever container they went into. The windows on the place are perpetually fogged up, shit is just kept to wet. For a while I was using their cigars as boveda re-chargers.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## csk415

disco_potato said:


> Great place and Rob is a great guy. Their mystery samplers are ALWAYS worth the price.


That note under the smokes is from Rob saying thanks for the support.



g1k said:


> How often do they run a mystery sampler deal?
> 
> Ryan


Sign up for their newsletters to get an email when they have them. They just had one on Wednesday.


----------



## disco_potato

g1k said:


> How often do they run a mystery sampler deal?
> 
> Ryan


I wanna say every couple months. But they had one going on a couple days ago and they had one last week as well.



csk415 said:


> That note under the smokes is from Rob saying thanks for the support..


Does Rob have a relationship with PUFF? I know when I was on Reddit, mentioning so would get you a little something something. Now he has the same deal going with SE. I remember buying a box of HOYOs, and getting a table lighter, ashtray, 8 extra sticks as a bonus.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

disco_potato said:


> Does Rob have a relationship with PUFF? I know when I was on Reddit, mentioning so would get you a little something something. Now he has the same deal going with SE. I remember buying a box of HOYOs, and getting a table lighter, ashtray, 8 extra sticks as a bonus.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I dont know but probably not. I seen someone else mention the reddit thing but didn't see if it was possible on any other sites.

Edit.... Just looked at reddit. It seems like its still going.


----------



## kacey

I got yesterdays mail this morning so in yeserday's post this box arrived.  I grabbed it out of the bin going huhhh??? What on earth to heavy to be cigars and not expecting anything from Florida. But it was in fact Cigars, guess I should have looked at the companies address after I ordered, for some reason I thought these guys were in the Virginia area. One Box La Gran Olferta, One Box La Imperiosa, and a few of this and that.


----------



## genomez

These just showed up


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I got yesterdays mail this morning so in yeserday's post this box arrived.  I grabbed it out of the bin going huhhh??? What on earth to heavy to be cigars and not expecting anything from Florida. But it was in fact Cigars, guess I should have looked at the companies address after I ordered, for some reason I thought these guys were in the Virginia area. One Box La Gran Olferta, One Box La Imperiosa, and a few of this and that.


Man the Julius and TAAs are a nice grab...well the whole damn thing is!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

And in Today's actual mail, the mailman just threw the packages out as he drove by. Not sure why he keeps doing that????? Famous had a screaming good deal on the Oliva's, free 12 pack of Oliva's with each box and the box's were 30% off. Had a coupon for a free sampler, so all in all not bad.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> And in Today's actual mail, the mailman just threw the packages out as he drove by. Not sure why he keeps doing that????? Famous had a screaming good deal on the Oliva's, free 12 pack of Oliva's with each box and the box's were 30% off. Had a coupon for a free sampler, so all in all not bad.


Wow. .that is a nice come up.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nice purchases @kacey
In 6 months those La Palina will be like butterscotch.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> And in Today's actual mail, the mailman just threw the packages out as he drove by. Not sure why he keeps doing that????? Famous had a screaming good deal on the Oliva's, free 12 pack of Oliva's with each box and the box's were 30% off. Had a coupon for a free sampler, so all in all not bad.


Some good choices in there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Travoline

kacey said:


> And in Today's actual mail, the mailman just threw the packages out as he drove by. Not sure why he keeps doing that????? Famous had a screaming good deal on the Oliva's, free 12 pack of Oliva's with each box and the box's were 30% off. Had a coupon for a free sampler, so all in all not bad.


I hear nothing but good things about the Melanio. It's on my next purchase list. All the Olivas I have had had been good. Those MBs are pretty damn good.

Nice haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rondo said:


> Nice purchases @kacey
> In 6 months those La Palina will be like butterscotch.


Mmmmmmmm
Buterscotch I love Buterscotch
I liked the la palina that vame with my CI $20 for 10 cigars and a 40 cigar humidor. Thank you for the aging tip.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Recommend by a highly esteemed Brother, @Sprouthog. 
Thanks, K.


----------



## Black Six

A while back (maybe last year at this time or so) I realized that while I've had more than a few Fuente's, I haven't had a lot of what they offer. So I decided to take a month out of 2018 and smoke everything that Fuente offers that I could get my hands on, lowest to highest end, and share my thoughts. This is what I was able to procure. (The Curly head deluxe just came in.) I plan to start in the beginning of October. 

Is this something that's worth making a thread on? If so, I'll make a specific thread for this in the Non-Habanos reviews section. If not, then I'll just post each in the "what did you smoke today?" thread as I go along.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'd be interested in watching this. I like the idea of a thread.


Black Six said:


> A while back (maybe last year at this time or so) I realized that while I've had more than a few Fuente's, I haven't had a lot of what they offer. So I decided to take a month out of 2018 and smoke everything that Fuente offers that I could get my hands on, lowest to highest end, and share my thoughts. This is what I was able to procure. (The Curly head deluxe just came in.) I plan to start in the beginning of October.
> 
> Is this something that's worth making a thread on? If so, I'll make a specific thread for this in the Non-Habanos reviews section. If not, then I'll just post each in the "what did you smoke today?" thread as I go along.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Herrera Esteli Norteño Lonsdales and Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva. These Cazadores are something else









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Herrera Esteli Norteño Lonsdales and Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva. These Cazadores are something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I think I have one of those Petit Cazadores stored away. May need to set fire to it tomorrow for Tatty Tuesday.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> I think I have one of those Petit Cazadores stored away. May need to set fire to it tomorrow for Tatty Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I couldn't wait. Lit it up as soon as the mail lady put it in my hands.


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> I couldn't wait. Lit it up as soon as the mail lady put it in my hands.


Then it must be pretty good. I have NEVER smoked one the day I got it in the mail. Next day ay the earliest. Definitely going to hit that one up tomorrow. Hope I have one like I think I do.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Black Six said:


> A while back (maybe last year at this time or so) I realized that while I've had more than a few Fuente's, I haven't had a lot of what they offer. So I decided to take a month out of 2018 and smoke everything that Fuente offers that I could get my hands on, lowest to highest end, and share my thoughts. This is what I was able to procure. (The Curly head deluxe just came in.) I plan to start in the beginning of October.
> 
> Is this something that's worth making a thread on? If so, I'll make a specific thread for this in the Non-Habanos reviews section. If not, then I'll just post each in the "what did you smoke today?" thread as I go along.


We have a Fuentes thread "Fuentes Friday"(or something like that) my suggestion would be to post under that. It doesn't have to be Friday only. But it is a dedicated Fuente only thread.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> We have a Fuentes thread "Fuentes Friday"(or something like that) my suggestion would be to post under that. It doesn't have to be Friday only. But it is a dedicated Fuente only thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Solid idea, D.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

UBC03 said:


> We have a Fuentes thread "Fuentes Friday"(or something like that) my suggestion would be to post under that. It doesn't have to be Friday only. But it is a dedicated Fuente only thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan. Thanks!


----------



## UBC03

Black Six said:


> Sounds like a plan. Thanks!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Recommend by a highly esteemed Brother, @Sprouthog.
> Thanks, K.
> 
> View attachment 226210


Hey @Rondo .. Thought you swore off stuff wrapped in toilet paper?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The cigar holder was a gift! Jeff at Bobalu asked what type of cigar I like so he could send me the perfect sampler. Of course I say dark oily Maduros medium to full bodied and strength. Mi Querida was down to one stick so I picked up 5 from cigar page. It’s hard to find these on sale anywhere. Mi Querida is my Darling in Spanish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Black Six said:


> A while back (maybe last year at this time or so) I realized that while I've had more than a few Fuente's, I haven't had a lot of what they offer. So I decided to take a month out of 2018 and smoke everything that Fuente offers that I could get my hands on, lowest to highest end, and share my thoughts. This is what I was able to procure. (The Curly head deluxe just came in.) I plan to start in the beginning of October.
> 
> Is this something that's worth making a thread on? If so, I'll make a specific thread for this in the Non-Habanos reviews section. If not, then I'll just post each in the "what did you smoke today?" thread as I go along.


 I'd be down for watching that thread.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

La Perla Habana, 1515 and Black Label with a sixer of AB. The Sixer was a freebie.
The funny thing about today's mail is really the box that this came in. I hear the motion detectors pinging that someone has come into the yard then porch, I go to the door to find a beat up box and the UPS driver zooming away. HMMM I wonder if he thought it would expode? or Maybe he thought i would?


----------



## Sprouthog

Rondo said:


> Recommend by a highly esteemed Brother, @Sprouthog.
> 
> Thanks, K.
> 
> View attachment 226210


Enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Herrera Esteli Norteño Lonsdales and Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva. These Cazadores are something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I wish I had seen that sale on the Lonsdales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Small batch COTM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> I'd be interested in watching this. I like the idea of a thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I with @TexaSmoke thread it up.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
I guess it's Fuente friday then.


----------



## huffer33

$99 shipped from cbid. The locker has a strong odor but I only really wanted the cutter anyways.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Dran

Some new stuff to try from the local B&M


----------



## kacey

In today's UPS delivery.
I have been waiting on the LA Missions for over a month. The cool arrows were on sale I want to say 85 delivered.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

kacey said:


> In today's UPS delivery.
> I have been waiting on the LA Missions for over a month. The cool arrows were on sale I want to say 85 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's a heck of a haul right there.


----------



## SilkyJ

Quick trip to the B&M.


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> In today's UPS delivery.
> I have been waiting on the LA Missions for over a month. The cool arrows were on sale I want to say 85 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


So...When exactly are you opening your own cigar store?


----------



## mpomario

Couldn't pass up the CI deal. Was waiting for Holts to put them up again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> So...When exactly are you opening your own cigar store?


:vs_laugh: UMMMM NEVER:vs_cool::vs_cool:Now I am thinking about doing cigar distribution.


----------



## Rondo

huffer33 said:


> $99 shipped from cbid. The locker has a strong odor but I only really wanted the cutter anyways -


Let it air out in a garage, shed or outside for a couple months and that plastic odor will resolve.
I had that same lighter. Something was wrong with the filler nipple. After a couple fills, it refused butane and only wanted to spray all over my hands.


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> So...When exactly are you opening your own cigar store?





kacey said:


> In today's UPS delivery.
> I have been waiting on the LA Missions for over a month. The cool arrows were on sale I want to say 85 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> Let it air out in a garage, shed or outside for a couple months and that plastic odor will resolve.
> I had that same lighter. Something was wrong with the filler nipple. After a couple fills, it refused butane and only wanted to spray all over my hands.


Good to know - I'll give it a shot. Sorry to hear about your lighter too. I don't have high expectations but for $10 was willing to roll the dice.


----------



## Pag#11

My latest haul :
Woodland Hills Cigar company House Blend. Always heard great things about there House Blend. Wish I would of tried it sooner. Haven't craved a cigar like this in a long time. Have no information on the Blend, will ask next time I am there. 
Whopping $7.00 
Been on a NC freeze for 3 weeks. It's been very tough to pass up all the deals out there. Been very close to pulling the trigger on a few deals. But I am proud to say I haven't. 
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Pag#11 said:


> My latest haul :
> Woodland Hills Cigar company House Blend


May have to drop in sometime soon and grab a couple. House blends can be hit and miss.....more on the miss but if it's a hit, a bundle is always welcome in the humi!

By the way, is this the old XO cigars shop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

AF 858 M
Davidoff Special <<R>>
Ashton ESG


----------



## mpomario

Needed more AJF In my life. The new Amistad Black, new RyJ Nicaragua by AJF Thompson exclusive version, Recluse Amadeus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

-Stinky- said:


> May have to drop in sometime soon and grab a couple. House blends can be hit and miss.....more on the miss but if it's a hit, a bundle is always welcome in the humi!
> 
> By the way, is this the old XO cigars shop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative XO is now Bad ash cigar company. Woodlandhills cigar company is 21916 Ventura right b4 Topanga cyn on the South side.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> AF 858 M
> Davidoff Special <<R>>
> Ashton ESG


I guess you meant it when you said you like the Special R's. I guess I'll have to try it now.


----------



## Dran

C&CTOM and some house blend!


----------



## huffer33

Cigar auctioneer. The lanceros were listed as a limited edition oscuro but are double ligero after all... Still happy overall but I had just traded an lfd taa for one. There is a LittoGomez in the robusto selection ($25).









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Cigar auctioneer. The lanceros were listed as a limited edition oscuro but are double ligero after all... Still happy overall but I had just traded an lfd taa for one. There is a LittoGomez in the robusto selection ($25).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Those passports are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Cigar auctioneer. The lanceros were listed as a limited edition oscuro but are double ligero after all... Still happy overall but I had just traded an lfd taa for one. There is a LittoGomez in the robusto selection ($25).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I got that LFD robusto sample box a while back and loved the selection... I've been meaning to pick some more of them up.


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> I guess you meant it when you said you like the Special R's. I guess I'll have to try it now.


Yes sir, they are delicious imo... didn't care for the Davidoff Nicaragua though...


----------



## JPT

CAO flathead Sparkplugs x20
Ortega Serie 'D' Exclusivo Toro x 10 
LFD La Nox - Toro x20
Padron 2000 maduro x10
Padron 3000 maduro x5
Drew Estate Factory Smokes maduro Toro x20 (Pre-ordered)

I need to make some room...


----------



## greasemonger

5 tins of 10 liga 9 coronets for $58, score right?......





Ordered from Thompson April 4th. Backordered this long LMAO, but hey I DID get them. Wasn't even expecting them lol.


----------



## ScottyB

mpomario said:


> Couldn't pass up the CI deal. Was waiting for Holts to put them up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that deal but was tapped out, hopefully it'll come up again, I'll be watching.


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> I saw that deal but was tapped out, hopefully it'll come up again, I'll be watching.


Holts runs it every four to six months it seems. It is usually in their catalog too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ COTM came in










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

akpreacherplayz said:


> EZ COTM came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Great selection. I love that they are tossing in a Blending Sessions, hope that continues.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Yeah me too, adds a little more value!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## genomez

Today's haul...


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> Today's haul...


Mice pickup sorry nice pickup

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Pag#11 said:


> Mice pickup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks. There's a place out here that is kind of a weird setup. It's in a retail plaza (there's a jeweler and doctors offices there), but not really setup as a retail style store. There's no pricing on anything so you basically take what your interested in up to the counter to find out the price from a lady at the desk. They don't have a website and they are building (slowly) and lounge in the space next door (with a huge outside patio). Eventually they'll have a bar.

Every time I go in there they say they will beat any deals I find online so you kind of have to know a head of time what you want and what a decent price is and then also consider tax.

Today's haul was $537 tax included. I looked up what CI would have charged and with free shipping it would have been $660 so it sounded like a deal to me, but who really knows lol


----------



## greasemonger

Budget addition today. After having an Epifania rott I snagged another 10pk for $20 and a 10pk of FYR maduro for $20.


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> Today's haul...


Very nice!


----------



## Westside Threat

I really, really liked the UF-13 I smoked the other night. By far my favorite LP cigar, I'm definitely in need of getting more.

Funny story... Its been mentioned a few times on the forum how LP cigars generate incredible volumes of smoke. Last night I was smoking a La Imperiosa and my wife commented how she liked it much better than the cigar I was smoking "the other night". She said it didn't produce a lot of smoke, which she preferred. She was not a fan of the UF-13 due to the smoke volume! Sorry honey...


----------



## genomez

Westside Threat said:


> I really, really liked the UF-13 I smoked the other night. By far my favorite LP cigar, I'm definitely in need of getting more.
> 
> Funny story... Its been mentioned a few times on the forum how LP cigars generate incredible volumes of smoke. Last night I was smoking a La Imperiosa and my wife commented how she liked it much better than the cigar I was smoking "the other night". She said it didn't produce a lot of smoke, which she preferred. She was not a fan of the UF-13 due to the smoke volume! Sorry honey...


You should really try the Papas Fritas too. I really enjoy them for a quicker smoke. I'm not sure how the do it, but it produces a lot of smoke too.


----------



## Westside Threat

genomez said:


> You should really try the Papas Fritas too. I really enjoy them for a quicker smoke. I'm not sure how the do it, but it produces a lot of smoke too.


Ive got one in the humidor. Soon...!


----------



## csk415

Westside Threat said:


> I really, really liked the UF-13 I smoked the other night. By far my favorite LP cigar, I'm definitely in need of getting more.
> 
> Funny story... Its been mentioned a few times on the forum how LP cigars generate incredible volumes of smoke. Last night I was smoking a La Imperiosa and my wife commented how she liked it much better than the cigar I was smoking "the other night". She said it didn't produce a lot of smoke, which she preferred. She was not a fan of the UF-13 due to the smoke volume! Sorry honey...





genomez said:


> You should really try the Papas Fritas too. I really enjoy them for a quicker smoke. I'm not sure how the do it, but it produces a lot of smoke too.


Check this out. https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...0816-why-do-drew-estate-cigars-smokebomb.html


----------



## genomez

csk415 said:


> Check this out. https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...0816-why-do-drew-estate-cigars-smokebomb.html


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stopped by Governors Cigars & Pipes today... was not impressed with their walk-in humidor selection. They had a little lounge that I may go visit from time to time when I get a chance. Picked up a couple sticks that I havent tried...


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Stopped by Governors Cigars & Pipes today... was not impressed with their walk-in humidor selection. They had a little lounge that I may go visit from time to time when I get a chance. Picked up a couple sticks that I havent tried...


That farce is pretty good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Picked up a few new ones to try out at Ole Grapevine Tobacco. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

mpomario said:


> Picked up a few new ones to try out at Ole Grapevine Tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested in those Joya Silver.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Lost and Found Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch, Land O Snakes Butter, Cherry Pepper Cream, and Racks on Racks. Also a pack of Surrogates Cracker Crumbs, and and EZ all my Exs Natural


----------



## Westside Threat

I’ve never heard of any of those Caldwells!


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> I've never heard of any of those Caldwells!


Its kind of a gimmick. Several years back Caldwell went and "found" some undistributed sticks tucked away in various warehouses. He pulled the bands and re-sold them. Typical hype, but the couple I've had were pretty good, so I figued I'd sampke some ofthe others. There's at least 5 more I didn't buy this time (also a handfull of those EZ boxes which have been discontinued for a few years. But we won't discuss that till I can get back and snag a box or two).


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Caldwell Lost and Found Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch, Land O Snakes Butter, Cherry Pepper Cream, and Racks on Racks. Also a pack of Surrogates Cracker Crumbs, and and EZ all my Exs Natural


Haul!...never tell!!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Haul!...never tell!!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Shhhhhh can't be letting the Athenians know what theyre missing. Oooh they have that new warped too, but I had to pass.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Shhhhhh can't be letting the Athenians know what theyre missing. Oooh they have that new warped too, but I had to pass.


I'll be at University B&C all day tommorrow, I may have to sneak away and grab a Warped now.....thanks... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> I've never heard of any of those Caldwells!


Newest Caldwell/Booth Lost and Found is the Super Stroke.


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haul!...never tell!!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh can't be letting the Athenians know what theyre missing. Oooh they have that new warped too, but I had to pass.
Click to expand...

I'll be up y'all's way in November for a game. I need to know these secrets before I go. Do ya'll take bribes or maybe do guided tours? Lol


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> I'll be up y'all's way in November for a game. I need to know these secrets before I go. Do ya'll take bribes or maybe do guided tours? Lol


I generally avoid Athens during gameday since I spent a few nights at the gray bar hotel in Watkinsville many moons ago. I just pass through on my way to hunt camp, but we might could find a way to link up in Nov.


----------



## Dran

This presentation reminded me of a few other boxes I've opened... Lol


----------



## Archun

I finally received my orders


----------



## Westside Threat

Thats a serious haul right there


----------



## TexaSmoke

Beautiful bounty @Archun


----------



## GOT14U

Archun said:


> I finally received my orders


Where did you get that from? And wow!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

Archun said:


> I finally received my orders


Thats 5 distinct EZ releases. What took so long for it to get to you?

Edit: I assume customs had something to do with it?


----------



## Dran

Dont think EZ ships outside the states.... I think hes got a mule collecting for him😂


----------



## greasemonger

Dran said:


> Dont think EZ ships outside the states.... I think hes got a mule collecting for him&#128514;


Ah, yes. And a mule with a taste for Davidoff I see.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> I finally received my orders


:jaw: Nice!

That sure is a pretty jar... I need one of those in my life haha


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> :jaw: Nice!
> 
> That sure is a pretty jar... I need one of those in my life haha


Its amazing! It even comes wiht a round humidifier inside the wooden lid



Dran said:


> Dont think EZ ships outside the states.... I think hes got a mule collecting for him&#128514;





greasemonger said:


> Thats 5 distinct EZ releases. What took so long for it to get to you?
> Edit: I assume customs had something to do with it?





GOT14U said:


> Where did you get that from? And wow!
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I got them as they were being released and shipped to my aunt's in FL. Had to wait until someone took them down to Argentina. (im travlling next week, so I'll see if I can snatch some more)



TexaSmoke said:


> Beautiful bounty @Archun


Thanks!:vs_cool:



Westside Threat said:


> Thats a serious haul right there


Yup! couldn't be any happier :cb


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail time!



















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## disco_potato

Archun said:


> I finally received my orders


Single-handedly keeping EZ in business. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Archun

disco_potato said:


> Single-handedly keeping EZ in business. :vs_laugh:


LOL, i dont believe I'm even close to @GOT14U , but I do what I can:grin2:


----------



## kacey

My purchases at the Rocky Mountain Cigar festival. This is just the box items no samplers and no freebies, I bought a box, 20, from Archetype/Ventura so the box that is opened is the 20 mixed cigars.


----------



## Archun

kacey said:


> My purchases at the Rocky Mountain Cigar festival. This is just the box items no samplers and no freebies, I bought a box, 20, from Archetype/Ventura so the box that is opened is the 20 mixed cigars.


NICE!!!:surprise:


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> My purchases at the Rocky Mountain Cigar festival. This is just the box items no samplers and no freebies, I bought a box, 20, from Archetype/Ventura so the box that is opened is the 20 mixed cigars.


Nice grab!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig

How was the festival @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From the looks of that purchase must have been pretty spectacular!


----------



## cracker1397

Dang son!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Scotchpig said:


> How was the festival @*kacey*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of fun.
Spoke with some great people met a few more cigar makers, made a few more friends in the cigar business. Drank a lot of booze, smoked a few cigars need to post a few pics of cigars.
Guess I should make a few contest threads. :vs_laugh: I got a lot of stuff.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> Lots of fun.
> Spoke with some great people met a few more cigar makers, made a few more friends in the cigar business. Drank a lot of booze, smoked a few cigars need to post a few pics of cigars.
> Guess I should make a few contest threads. :vs_laugh: I got a lot of stuff.


Sounds like a fine time to me!


----------



## Pag#11

Wow. That is alot of Ammunition . Nice haul. Did you go by Agornsa leaf Casa Fernandez? I seen pictures that Max Fernandez posted looked like a great time. I wish California would have something like this. Rocky Patel doesn't even come out here and Los Angeles is his old stomping ground. @kacey

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> Sounds like a fine time to me!


It was a good time.
Now I need to find a home for cigars. Freezer is stuffed and the fridge is stuffed with what just came out from last weeks arrivals. The cigars from the week before have just been put away.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> It was a good time.
> Now I need to find a home for cigars. Freezer is stuffed and the fridge is stuffed with what just came out from last weeks arrivals. The cigars from the week before have just been put away.


They make large tuppers for that! Either that or its time for wineador #3!


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Wow. That is alot of Ammunition . Nice haul. Did you go by Agornsa leaf Casa Fernandez? I seen pictures that Max Fernandez posted looked like a great time. I wish California would have something like this. Rocky Patel doesn't even come out here and Los Angeles is his old stomping ground. @*kacey*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You know they make this thing called a plane. You could in fact go to an event in another state as a matter of fact Matt Booth, Room 101 and Keys, will be flying in on Thursday for an event. I have a spare bedroom. :vs_laugh:
And no this weekends purchases are not ammunition, now the freebies those are ammo, the existing collection that is ammo. and seriously 15 boxes isn't even **% of what I had on hand.


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> They make large tuppers for that! Either that or its time for wineador #3!


I have 10 of those already and Nish gave me a new RP 100ct humidor. Which I stuffed full of cigars so I could get them back in decent shape. I still had 2 large bags of loose cigars.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> I have 10 of those already and Nish gave me a new RP 100ct humidor. Which I stuffed full of cigars so I could get them back in decent shape. I still had 2 large bags of loose cigars.


I feel so bad for you with your problems! Lmao!


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> You know they make this thing called a plane. You could in fact go to an event in another state as a matter of fact Matt Booth, Room 101 and Keys, will be flying in on Thursday for an event. I have a spare bedroom. :vs_laugh:
> And no this weekends purchases are not ammunition, now the freebies those are ammo, the existing collection that is ammo. and seriously 15 boxes isn't even **% of what I had on hand.


Mat booth is one cool cat! You should checkout 101 jewelry! Pretty freakin cool!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Mat booth is one cool cat! You should checkout 101 jewelry! Pretty freakin cool!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes and very friendly. He was selling some of his jewelry at the event. Ya I do like cigar events, especially when I get the chance to converse with the cigar makers and hear there thoughts on what make a good cigar or why they hate certain vitolas, ageing etc.. I have found all of the cigar makers so far to be very friendly and cool. Mat also makes spirits, he is partnering with a company here in town, Hillsboro, to do a gin.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Yes and very friendly. He was selling some of his jewelry at the event. Ya I do like cigar events, especially when I get the chance to converse with the cigar makers and hear there thoughts on what make a good cigar or why they hate certain vitolas, ageing etc.. I have found all of the cigar makers so far to be very friendly and cool. Mat also makes spirits, he is partnering with a company here in town, Hillsboro, to do a gin.


Ya the gin isn't to bad if I don't say so myself. I've had two bottles so far! I get a big piney taste from it...definitely good for sipping on certain sticks!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> You know they make this thing called a plane. You could in fact go to an event in another state as a matter of fact Matt Booth, Room 101 and Keys, will be flying in on Thursday for an event. I have a spare bedroom. :vs_laugh:
> And no this weekends purchases are not ammunition, now the freebies those are ammo, the existing collection that is ammo. and seriously 15 boxes isn't even **% of what I had on hand.


You may be onto something with this Plane thing. Only $127 round trip .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> You may be onto something with this Plane thing. Only $127 round trip .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I do occasionally hit on a good idea. I would even be willing to grab ya at the airport. I of course could not be responsible for your physical state when you get back to the airport. Have another drink your not driving. :vs_laugh:


----------



## BKurt

Had to drive up to LA for work and had a couple of hours to kill between mtgs so I hit up the nearest B&M.

I told myself I'd only get 3 smokes when I walked in. Whoops!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

BKurt said:


> Had to drive up to LA for work and had a couple of hours to kill between mtgs so I hit up the nearest B&M.
> 
> I told myself I'd only get 3 smokes when I walked in. Whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Next time let me know where in LA. If it's close I will come meet ya for a smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Pag#11 said:


> Next time let me know where in LA. If it's close I will come meet ya for a smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Absolutely.. I see you're in the valley. Before I moved down to SD I lived in Sherman Oaks. I still got a lot of friends and family in the area so I'm there periodically.. I can tell you though that I am not missing that valley summer heat.. I'm spoiled by my SD summer "heat waves" of 84 degrees...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Picked these up for $2 a stick, never tried one but have seen quite a few posts about them.


----------



## genomez

A few new things to try from the B&M


----------



## Pag#11

BKurt said:


> Absolutely.. I see you're in the valley. Before I moved down to SD I lived in Sherman Oaks. I still got a lot of friends and family in the area so I'm there periodically.. I can tell you though that I am not missing that valley summer heat.. I'm spoiled by my SD summer "heat waves" of 84 degrees...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am in Sherman Oaks almost daily. I live in Woodlandhills. Last month was brutal. Last 2 weeks have been pretty good low 90s . Sure beats 107.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

BKurt said:


> Absolutely.. I see you're in the valley. Before I moved down to SD I lived in Sherman Oaks. I still got a lot of friends and family in the area so I'm there periodically.. I can tell you though that I am not missing that valley summer heat.. I'm spoiled by my SD summer "heat waves" of 84 degrees...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am in Sherman Oaks almost daily. I live in Woodlandhills. Last month was brutal. Last 2 weeks have been pretty good low 90s . Sure beats 107.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Woodlandhills Cigar company House Blend 
Connecticut shade wrapper 
Nicaraguan long filler 
Blended and made by AJ Fernandez

Tried one of these a lil while back and was blown away. Been a while since I craved a stick like this. I never smoke Connecticut wrappers. Why I grabbed it ? Not sure. Must have been some Divine intervention.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Pag#11 said:


> Woodlandhills Cigar company House Blend
> Connecticut shade wrapper
> Nicaraguan long filler
> Blended and made by AJ Fernandez


What´s so good about them? Flavor profile?:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> I am in Sherman Oaks almost daily. I live in Woodlandhills. Last month was brutal. Last 2 weeks have been pretty good low 90s . Sure beats 107.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


What brings you to Sherman Oaks, work?


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> What brings you to Sherman Oaks, work?


Friends and sometimes work

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> My purchases at the Rocky Mountain Cigar festival. This is just the box items no samplers and no freebies, I bought a box, 20, from Archetype/Ventura so the box that is opened is the 20 mixed cigars.


Love this thread, really helps me justify my minuscule purchases! :vs_cool:


----------



## BKurt

My B&M has 15% off Padrons every Thur for the month of August. This was the last Thursday so I pulled the trigger on some Padron occasion sticks I could age... Along with some other goodies 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Nice pickup. For suture reference, the higher priced Padrons don't need aging. Padron does it for you that's why they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Pag#11

Archun said:


> What´s so good about them? Flavor profile?:vs_cool:


Flavor was great. Smoked one tonight and wasn't as good as the first one. The one I grabbed was the bottom of the barrel probably aged for some time. This batch definitely needs rest.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Picked up a 5er of the Ninfa's on CMonster and they tossed in a Joya as a bonus!


----------



## csk415

Rabidawise said:


> Picked up a 5er of the Ninfa's on CMonster and they tossed in a Joya as a bonus!


Those ninfs are good smokes. Be warned they can have tight draws.


----------



## Rabidawise

csk415 said:


> Those ninfs are good smokes. Be warned they can have tight draws.


I'm looking forward to trying them. I've seen too many of them ordered, so I had to try some!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## CRenshaw86

EZ blending sessions came in the mail today! Can't wait to see what they're all about.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I got me my 20 Fox trots today. No pic but does that still count? Gotta put them to bed in the freezer!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

CRenshaw86 said:


> EZ blending sessions came in the mail today! Can't wait to see what they're all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never been disappointed with these and for the price they can't be beat! I do the 20 pack at least once a month


----------



## ScottyB

Some favorites and Cain's to try.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> Some favorites and Cain's to try.


Ah, its missing my favorite Cain. The 550 Maddie!


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Ah, its missing my favorite Cain. The 550 Maddie!


I'll have to get one next month.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> I'll have to get one next month.


Nah, just shoot me your address in case it's not in my book yet. I'll send you one....or more....


----------



## csk415

ScottyB said:


> I'll have to get one next month.





TexaSmoke said:


> Nah, just shoot me your address in case it's not in my book yet. I'll send you one....or more....


Fell right into that one didn't ya. I lean more towards the 660 mads and habano. But the whole cain line is pretty good. Cant go wrong with any of them.

Cant beat this sampler for $20
https://www.cigarpage.com/samplers/cain-by-oliva-straight-ligero-sampler-bx-5-kp-olv002.html


----------



## JtAv8tor

These showed up today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

JtAv8tor said:


> These showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You didn't mess around when you got back to the states. That new EZ sticker is righteous.


----------



## BKurt

JtAv8tor said:


> These showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Still kicking myself I missed this release.. they went fast ! work seems to have a terrible habit of interfering with my ... Habit... Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Pick ups during my trip from FL to TN









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

porchsmoke said:


> Pick ups during my trip from FL to TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nice haul, bro. Good eye.


----------



## csk415

Some singles from Fox.


----------



## Scotchpig

porchsmoke said:


> Pick ups during my trip from FL to TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That'll put a smile on your face

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> Some singles from Fox.


Some tasty ones in that batch. Good pickup, Chris.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> These showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep.....JT is back.....

Hello, thank you for calling 1-800 cigar aquisition disorder hotline....how may I help you today....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Like to hear your thoughts on the Hoyo Black....


csk415 said:


> Some singles from Fox.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> Like to hear your thoughts on the Hoyo Black....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


The short answer.... They are really good. That is if you like dark wrappers and pepper. I highly recommend them.

Don't find a smoke that's really good with little rest. They are great rott. Going to try my best to set one aside for a few months down the road. Here's a little break down of the blends.

SILVER
WRAPPER: Nicaraguan Habano
BINDER: Nicaraguan Habano
FILLER: Nicaraguan Habano from Estelí and Condega

GOLD
WRAPPER: Ecuadoran Criollo
BINDER: Nicaraguan Criollo
FILLER: Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo (Esteli, Ometepe, Condega, Jalapa)

BLACK
WRAPPER: Ecuadoran Sumatra Oscuro
BINDER: Mexican San Andrean
FILLER: Nicaraguan Habano Ligero


----------



## Travoline

porchsmoke said:


> Pick ups during my trip from FL to TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Where were you at in TN?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Travoline said:


> Where were you at in TN?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a cabin in Sevierville. Here for the weekend to do some work.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Silver and Black are my favorite colors. That's all the push I need to procure some for the humi. Thanks Chris!


csk415 said:


> The short answer.... They are really good. That is if you like dark wrappers and pepper. I highly recommend them.
> 
> Don't find a smoke that's really good with little rest. They are great rott. Going to try my best to set one aside for a few months down the road. Here's a little break down of the blends.
> 
> SILVER
> WRAPPER: Nicaraguan Habano
> BINDER: Nicaraguan Habano
> FILLER: Nicaraguan Habano from Estelí and Condega
> 
> GOLD
> WRAPPER: Ecuadoran Criollo
> BINDER: Nicaraguan Criollo
> FILLER: Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo (Esteli, Ometepe, Condega, Jalapa)
> 
> BLACK
> WRAPPER: Ecuadoran Sumatra Oscuro
> BINDER: Mexican San Andrean
> FILLER: Nicaraguan Habano Ligero


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Never took you for a Raiders fan...
Haven't tried the gold. Black n silver are tasty sticks. Price is good also.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not only did i get a bargain when i bought @GOT14U Dog rocket sale but he put in some body guards for the trip, big thanks Jerrod, oh and a Sunday delivery to boot:grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

That was a great buy. Still looking for the rocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Not only did i get a bargain when i bought @GOT14U Dog rocket sale but he put in some body guards for the trip, big thanks Jerrod, oh and a Sunday delivery to boot:grin2:


Glad they made the trip, watch out on that Fox Trot...all have been frozen also. Enjoy bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Glad they made the trip, watch out on that Fox Trot...all have been frozen also. Enjoy bud!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Is that the 1 without a band?


----------



## Alrightdriver

That was rockets?!?!?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

JtAv8tor said:


> These showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That was fast! Mine are still in the mail:vs_cool:


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

A few fivers from the CP Labor Day "deal." All new stuff to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

RockyMountainHigh said:


> A few fivers from the CP Labor Day "deal." All new stuff to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choices all around.


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Serpiente and a few 101s from today at Ligero House


----------



## csk415

A pick up from another botl. He red band is a CH Hecho con Corazon. Never heard of it but is suppose to be a great smoke.


----------



## skipper469

csk415 said:


> A pick up from another botl. He red band is a CH Hecho con Corazon. Never heard of it but is suppose to be a great smoke.


DAMN! That's some love there!


----------



## JtAv8tor

I love my local B&M he saved it for me knowing I was on travel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK

ROTT - 
Davidoff Special <<R>>
Padron 3000/2000 Natural

Was running low on some of my favorites, cant have that.


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> I love my local B&M he saved it for me knowing I was on travel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Those were a big hit. Enjoy.


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> A pick up from another botl. He red band is a CH Hecho con Corazon. Never heard of it but is suppose to be a great smoke.


That is a most excellent lineup Chris - you're quite the baller now !


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo

~~~


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> That is a most excellent lineup Chris - you're quite the baller now !


I wish. I am far from baller status.


----------



## skipper469

Rondo said:


> ~~~


So tasty! I like how you roll. I need to get some in a less time committing size. The corona double I have are right around a 2 1/2 hour smoke time.


----------



## Rondo

Yes, sir. DC are too much for me. These are Toro. Hopefully will be delicious in a few months.


----------



## BKurt

A little treat for myself I picked up on my way home from work to kick off the football season!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## BKurt

Olecharlie said:


> ...


How are the cracker crumbs? Never had it or the animal cracker -- was also looking at picking up some..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoked my first tonight, good 1 hour smoke, strong and stable not very complex. I have a box of 4.75 x 46 Mr Brownstone Maduros ordered and these are fantastic IMO. The Mi Querida is also a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Is that the 1 without a band?


No that is a blending season for Fine Ash Cigar I believe...the Charlie Fox Trot has the very simple skinny band on it.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## demuths1770

Picked the dogmas up Tuesday night at a shop in love to go to that's not to close but is close to where I got my truck inspected and had to pick it up so I had to make the stop. Picked up the tats yesterday
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

demuths1770 said:


> Picked the dogmas up Tuesday night at a shop in love to go to that's not to close but is close to where I got my truck inspected and had to pick it up so I had to make the stop. Picked up the tats yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice grab!!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Just got back and found these waiting for me! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mike2147

demuths1770 said:


> Picked the dogmas up Tuesday night at a shop in love to go to that's not to close but is close to where I got my truck inspected and had to pick it up so I had to make the stop. Picked up the tats yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was hoping my local shops had the Dogma's.... first one was a no go but I'm gonna check a couple of different ones tomorrow so fingers are crossed. Damn nice haul by the way. :grin2:


----------



## demuths1770

Just a heads up only shops that are getting them are the drew diplomat shops.


Mike2147 said:


> I was hoping my local shops had the Dogma's.... first one was a no go but I'm gonna check a couple of different ones tomorrow so fingers are crossed. Damn nice haul by the way. :grin2:


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

skipper469 said:


> So tasty! I like how you roll. I need to get some in a less time committing size. The corona double I have are right around a 2 1/2 hour smoke time.


The new corona viva vitola would suit you. I like that one, and the petite corona even more. 4.25x46 and I easily got an hour out of it.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

demuths1770 said:


> Just a heads up only shops that are getting them are the drew diplomat shops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sweet. Thanks for the warning... now I know which one to hit up :wink2:


----------



## BKurt

I found out a B&M that i didn't like before has been under new ownership the last month.. went in today after work to check them out and was surprised to see that their new inventory and prices are fantastic..

I was also able to find a +53 and eye of the shark in stock.. this just became my new favorite B&M.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation Club - Monthly package... I have never had any of these. Any good?


----------



## BKurt

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Federation Club - Monthly package... I have never had any of these. Any good?


Nice package... The sobramesa is delicious. I had that earlier this week. The One Off is new to me but has been something I've been wanting to taste for a while.... I Just bought that today along with the +53 version. Probably will smoke the regular one off today and set the +53 aside for a celebratory smoke...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Grabbed a few goodies to supplement my dwindling NC stash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

That's a beautiful haul. The Aganorsa maduro is my next purchase at the lounge. Was eyeballing it hard last time.


Kidvegas said:


> Grabbed a few goodies to supplement my dwindling NC stash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TexaSmoke said:


> That's a beautiful haul. The Aganorsa maduro is my next purchase at the lounge. Was eyeballing it hard last time.


You'll not be disappointed. A very well rounded and greatly constructed cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Kidvegas said:


> Grabbed a few goodies to supplement my dwindling NC stash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul!


----------



## skipper469

I got my first Small Batch Cigars monthly subscription cigars. I'm very pleased, and am anxiously awaiting firing them up down the road

La Colmena Reina 2018
Cornelius & Anthony "The Gent"
Eastern Standard Sun Grown Robusto
Mombacho Consecha
Espinosa Las 6 Provinces


----------



## Scotchpig

skipper469 said:


> I got my first Small Batch Cigars monthly subscription cigars. I'm very pleased, and am anxiously awaiting firing them up down the road
> 
> La Colmena Reina 2018
> Cornelius & Anthony "The Gent"
> Eastern Standard Sun Grown Robusto
> Mombacho Consecha
> Espinosa Las 6 Provinces


Small Batch is such a great site. COTM must be fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

While north of the border at Niagara-on-the-Lake for lunch today I stopped by Cigar Experience in Niagara Falls. I picked up a Flor de Copan - so far one of my favorites. Some camera shy sticks made it in my tray also...



I'm not sure why these are so hard to locate in the states being a Honduran cigar.


Next time I travel to a more tax friendly country I'll pick up a box to bomb a few people with.



Ryan


----------



## a2lute

Just ordered a few Man O' War Ruination's and a Sampler of the Diesel line. I had one of the Diesels at a golf outing and was quite fond of it. I simply cannot remember which one though, I'll find out in a few days though!


----------



## talisker10

Avos fuentes and other goodies...










And different wrapper shade yamasas


----------



## genomez

A quick stop in a B&M


----------



## Matt_21

I took advantage of the sale at El Cigar Shop and the even better discount Larry has offered to us Puff members for this month.
Got myself some CAO Brazilia to rest for the winter. These are one of my favourites and I recently ran out. I also got a box of Punch London Club EMS and 2 higher end Padrons I've been wanting to try.
Thanks again Larry @elcigarshop


----------



## skipper469

talisker10 said:


> Avos fuentes and other goodies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And different wrapper shade yamasas


Whew! That is a nice and very tasty looking bunch of smokes there. I had my first La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor this past week, and it was fantastic.


----------



## lex61

Winter's coming so will try out some new quick smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skipper469

I picked up some sticks at my local B&M today that I'd been wanting to try


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mmm stocked back up on the essentials and another box of moon garden


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Mmm stocked back up on the essentials and another box of moon garden


Nice grab. 
Moon garden must be good if you need 2 boxes....


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Nice grab.
> Moon garden must be good if you need 2 boxes....


Especially considering I am not a lance to fan  But these are borderline lancers and tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 boxes of these and another on the way after lighting one up ROTT :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not a lance fan? Ah, man. I have been on a lance and corona kick lately. Digging the lances, but need some lower humidity to get here.


JtAv8tor said:


> Especially considering I am not a lance to fan  But these are borderline lancers and tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

TexaSmoke said:


> Not a lance fan? Ah, man. I have been on a lance and corona kick lately. Digging the lances, but need some lower humidity to get here.


I smoke at a fast pace, so lancers heat up real fast with me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

That's true. I smoke pretty quick as well. They really make me think about my pace.


JtAv8tor said:


> I smoke at a fast pace, so lancers heat up real fast with me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prf5415

GOT14U said:


> Just got back and found these waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's a hell of a box, what are those? My millennial sensibility tells me I need to get some. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LOL.....the Principle release of their sole called Money To Burn....I haven't had one yet but I did smoke their Accomplice stick.....damn good stick in my opinion....Almost fired one of them up tonight but want to wait one more week....oh and get this Charlie Fox Trots if they are still available! just saying!


Prf5415 said:


> That's a hell of a box, what are those? My millennial sensibility tells me I need to get some. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@JtAv8tor turned me on to these awhile back. Saw a decent deal and had to strike!

J21's
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> @JtAv8tor turned me on to these awhile back. Saw a decent deal and had to strike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prf5415

GOT14U said:


> LOL.....the Principle release of their sole called Money To Burn....I haven't had one yet but I did smoke their Accomplice stick.....damn good stick in my opinion....Almost fired one of them up tonight but want to wait one more week....oh and get this Charlie Fox Trots if they are still available! just saying!


Is that the one with the stock certificate as the foot band? The Charlie fox trots are sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

yes and no....the box is covered with a bank note...the foot is a printed bank note-ish thing.


Prf5415 said:


> Is that the one with the stock certificate as the foot band? The Charlie fox trots are sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A couple of great deals came in today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

When in Rome(Caesar's Palace) do as the Romans! At the advice of several BOTL's i stopped into Casa Fuente! Had to have one right out of the store, and 65/65 has grown on me. They will need a nap before i have more of them. But they should be a tasty smoke down the road!


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> A couple of great deals came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up. Been seeing those silvers pop up. Signs of a good smoke. Those CH aren't bad either.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Nice pick up. Been seeing those silvers pop up. Signs of a good smoke. Those CH aren't bad either.


Love most all things Joya and been grooving on SA and Oscuro wrappers lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A couple Paulie Gs with age from a private sale.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

COTM. Read some good things here regarding the axx, nice shipment! Love the bonus sticker and magnet .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Too good of a deal on these lC50's. Couldn't pass them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Between -Stinkys- bomb and my recent orders, it's been a good haul today. Now for the wait. So many tasty little vittles.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Two day shipping !


----------



## skipper469

JtAv8tor said:


> Two day shipping !


Man that's fast. Ive got a 5er coming Monday, but I'm kind of wishing I had done a 10 pack on this one. Im really looking forward to trying these sticks.


----------



## skipper469

Another small haul today. I'm really digging the #Sakasquatch. He should make a nice addition to my workshop!


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Two day shipping !


What did they call this batch?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> What did they call this batch?


Chocolate brownie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

skipper469 said:


> Between -Stinkys- bomb and my recent orders, it's been a good haul today. Now for the wait. So many tasty little vittles.


Those Foxtrots are sooo good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Chocolate brownie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That will get a fat kids attention. Lol. 
Just looked them up. Reads like this one might be one of their better releases.


----------



## lex61

csk415 said:


> That will get a fat kids attention. Lol.
> 
> Just looked them up. Reads like this one might be one of their better releases.


Ha! They all read like that. . Truly they make great cigars but their descriptions can be a little over the top sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tazdvl

25 - DE UC Maduro Robusto
10 - AJF Fallen Angel Robusto
10 - John Bull Bulldog








I couldn't pass up the Flathead ashtray for $23. 
Five of those Fallen Angels are a bomb for a local BOTL.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Two day shipping !


I got the email that mine were delivered today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I got the email that mine were delivered today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genomez

bobbya08 said:


> I got the email that mine were delivered today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine are usually delivered on Saturday but this round isn't coming until Monday.

Somebody will have to sacrifice one and smoke it ROTT and report back


----------



## mpomario

tazdvl said:


> 25 - DE UC Maduro Robusto
> 10 - AJF Fallen Angel Robusto
> 10 - John Bull Bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't pass up the Flathead ashtray for $23.
> Five of those Fallen Angels are a bomb for a local BOTL.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Love those ashtrays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I couldn't resist this EZ batch. The others were from Famous.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dang, Adam. You've always got me drooling.


Gumby-cr said:


> I couldn't resist this EZ batch. The others were from Famous.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> I got the email that mine were delivered today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobby lives! Miss yer sorry hide..bud...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Think CI will honor this price snafu? Probably not but they charged me for it already a few days ago but it hasn't shipped yet. They are still showing up for that price too on their site.----Update---And that's a big fat NO on them honoring the price...and my order still hasn't shipped. Adios CI. There's plenty of other cigar sites who will get my business.


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Bobby lives! Miss yer sorry hide..bud...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Man I've just been super busy with work. I haven't been home much in the last few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Privada Cigar Club


----------



## genomez




----------



## greasemonger

genomez said:


>


I spent all day at the house babysitting and waiting on mine to show up, check the tracking, and USPS says they attempted delivery at 15:54 and its being held at the post office at the request of the customer. Say what? The carrier delivered envelopes to my box, but was apparently too lazy to walk down my driveway with the package. I'll be waiting on her tomorrow, with some witty sarcasm (or something).


----------



## Mark in wi

Stopped by the local B&M to pick up some Bovedas and these came home with me, but no Bovedas. I thought theses might make a decent quicker smoke on nights after the family goes to bed.









I just picked up the Herrera Esteli since I keep seeing them in so many of the pics here.


----------



## Archun

EZ Serpiente & CF Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## genomez

My wife asked for a few infused cigars so of course I had to get a few for myself...


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> My wife asked for a few infused cigars so of course I had to get a few for myself...


I really enjoyed the Bella Artes. Wish there was some better deals out there. Definitely not the Norm for an AJ stick. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Pag#11 said:


> I really enjoyed the Bella Artes. Wish there was some better deals out there. Definitely not the Norm for an AJ stick. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks! If you get a chance try the Maduro of it. It's very good.


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> yes and no....the box is covered with a bank note...the foot is a printed bank note-ish thing.


The foot is the coupon payments people used to have to clip then send in to get paid! Kinda like a dividend payment on a stock, this is just a bond


----------



## Olecharlie

My order from EL Cigar arrived today!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> My order from EL Cigar arrived today!


Very nice!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Its a fine line those things walk. Even though they have way too much band, they still look classy. Hard to pull off and they do it.


Olecharlie said:


> My order from EL Cigar arrived today!


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> My order from EL Cigar arrived today!


That makes a G&R song pop into my head. Never heard of those(that I can remember).


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Its a fine line those things walk. Even though they have way too much band, they still look classy. Hard to pull off and they do it.


I don't care for the white paper wrapping from the band down, just takes a minute to unwrap. Once unwrapped it's pure delight, man I'm sold on these, flavor is over the top deliciousness! As of now this is my # Uno Maduro!


----------



## TexaSmoke

If its your #1 maduro, its gotta be good.


Olecharlie said:


> I don't care for the white paper wrapping from the band down, just takes a minute to unwrap. Once unwrapped it's pure delight, man I'm sold on these, flavor is over the top deliciousness! As of now this is my # Uno Maduro!


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> That makes a G&R song pop into my head. Never heard of those(that I can remember).


The Maduro came out in 2017 the Habano this year. I have a couple Hanbanos and a couple Chupa Cabra Maduro Chupitas to try. Larry saved me $100 compared to a local B&M...


----------



## southpaw13

Made a trip to a local B&M. Being a noob, was going to ask for some help and recommendations but the gentleman working was busy with another customer. Went out on a limb and picked a few myself without knowing much about what I was getting. After doing some research when I got back to my hotel I think I did ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> I don't care for the white paper wrapping from the band down, just takes a minute to unwrap. Once unwrapped it's pure delight, man I'm sold on these, flavor is over the top deliciousness! As of now this is my # Uno Maduro!


Didn't he say the Mi Querida was his number 1 a week ago ? @TexaSmoke

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sure did. Either he's fickle, or this is a formidable smoke. Only one way to find out. My money is on @Olecharlie
He's a master of maduro.


Pag#11 said:


> Didn't he say the Mi Querida was his number 1 a week ago ? @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pag#11 said:


> Didn't he say the Mi Querida was his number 1 a week ago ? @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Wasn't that 2 weeks ago lol. My favorite list is constantly being updated! Just two years ago my favorite cigar was Kuba Kuba...


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> Wasn't that 2 weeks ago lol. My favorite list is constantly being updated! Just two years ago my favorite cigar was Kuba Kuba...


I totally get it. Ever changing favorites. Happens to most of us me included. Sometimes I wish I had 1 cigar that would satisfy me all the time.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

southpaw13 said:


> Made a trip to a local B&M. Being a noob, was going to ask for some help and recommendations but the gentleman working was busy with another customer. Went out on a limb and picked a few myself without knowing much about what I was getting. After doing some research when I got back to my hotel I think I did ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice man.... as brand new noob - Ashton connys were the very first stick I nubbed and thoroughly enjoyed... From there I ventured to the Ashton maduro which turned into a couple box purchases and it's been all down hill since!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> My order from EL Cigar arrived today!


I picked up a fiver of these after hearing some awesome feedback. I need to fire one up. They look and sound to be incredibly tasty!


----------



## mpomario

southpaw13 said:


> Made a trip to a local B&M. Being a noob, was going to ask for some help and recommendations but the gentleman working was busy with another customer. Went out on a limb and picked a few myself without knowing much about what I was getting. After doing some research when I got back to my hotel I think I did ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those La Duenas are great. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

genomez said:


> My wife asked for a few infused cigars so of course I had to get a few for myself...


Were they sold out of Davidoff ?


----------



## genomez

WNYTony said:


> Were they sold out of Davidoff ?


I've been trying to expand my horizons


----------



## Pag#11

southpaw13 said:


> Made a trip to a local B&M. Being a noob, was going to ask for some help and recommendations but the gentleman working was busy with another customer. Went out on a limb and picked a few myself without knowing much about what I was getting. After doing some research when I got back to my hotel I think I did ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you did good. Always have some Short stories in my humi. Probably the first stick that I truly enjoyed as a Noob. The Ashton is a classic stick was another one of my noob purchases. The La Duena wasn't even around when I started smoking but is in my Humi now. Enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sin Compromiso,Boilermaker,and new Drew Estate factory smokes.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Sin Compromiso,Boilermaker,and new Drew Estate factory smokes.


Anxious to hear about the DE sticks and the Sin Compromiso.


----------



## PTAaron

Gumby-cr said:


> Sin Compromiso,Boilermaker,and new Drew Estate factory smokes.


Definitely curious about the factory smokes... that's a really nice price range, especially if they're good!


----------



## Gumby-cr

PTAaron said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin Compromiso,Boilermaker,and new Drew Estate factory smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely curious about the factory smokes... that's a really nice price range, especially if they're good!
Click to expand...

I will be smoking 1 of the sun grown and maduro tonight. Will post my impressions. Remember these are ROTT.


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> Definitely curious about the factory smokes... that's a really nice price range, especially if they're good!


...and I just ordered a pack of the Maduros in robusto size... with the 20% off code on CI it was a no brainer


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Sin Compromiso,Boilermaker,and new Drew Estate factory smokes.


I've heard good things about those Sins

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

GOT14U said:


> I've heard good things about those Sins
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'd love to try some, but have just missed out on them. They go fast.


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I've heard good things about those Sins
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I actually got sent the wrong size. I ordered/wanted the 7x44 but I got the 5.6x46 instead. I'm not sending them back because all the others are sold out and who knows how long it will be when/if they ever get them back in stock. I got these from Cigar Fed btw. I saw earlier that Atlantic Cigar still had some sizes left if anyone is still looking.


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure if you can call this a "purchase" since they sent it for free.... I'm so excited for this! One of the best sticks I've had. But I only bought a 5 pack back when they had the UG cigarfest. Well, Dapper came through with a couple for me, bless them.... I'll also let you guys know these will be getting released in the future. Look for them and buy as many as you can...La Madrina Maduras (I think they are gonna call them mad mothers) or something like that..









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

Gumby-cr said:


> I actually got sent the wrong size. I ordered/wanted the 7x44 but I got the 5.6x46 instead. I'm not sending them back because all the others are sold out and who knows how long it will be when/if they ever get them back in stock. I got these from Cigar Fed btw. I saw earlier that Atlantic Cigar still had some sizes left if anyone is still looking.


I've been looking for these. Thanks!


----------



## -Stinky-

Figured I'd give these a shot and see what the fuss has been on these. Though it's been a mixed fuss. Sticks look good so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

-Stinky- said:


> Figured I'd give these a shot and see what the fuss has been on these. Though it's been a mixed fuss. Sticks look good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. IMO those are a great smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Those agree great smokes, 1 dimensional but great just the same. And I'm am aj fan. 
Don't think you will regret it.


-Stinky- said:


> Figured I'd give these a shot and see what the fuss has been on these. Though it's been a mixed fuss. Sticks look good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Anxious to hear about the DE sticks and the Sin Compromiso.


Me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked up a fiver of these Opus X Double Coronas. I was nice and didn't buy the whole box. I wouldn't have room for it anyways right now.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Opus hit the shelf at my local today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> Opus hit the shelf at my local today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My palette must be a little skewed, I have yet to smoke an Opus I've liked.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JtAv8tor

akpreacherplayz said:


> My palette must be a little skewed, I have yet to smoke an Opus I've liked.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


9 out of 10 I buy I put in the back of the humidor and let them sit for a year or two, then usually end up sending them out in newbie starter trades or in MAWs. I maybe smoke one or two a year lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> 9 out of 10 I buy I put in the back of the humidor and let them sit for a year or two, then usually end up sending them out in newbie starter trades or in MAWs. I maybe smoke one or two a year lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol I feel you, I rarely get to smoke something I've purchased, somehow it just ends up at the post office!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> My palette must be a little skewed, I have yet to smoke an Opus I've liked.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I'm so with you!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I'm so with you!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Personally the ones I have smoked I find to be better after they rest for a year or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> I'm so with you!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Glad I'm not alone!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> Personally the ones I have smoked I find to be better after they rest for a year or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've heard that but I don't think I'll be putting money towards something I may still not like in two years lol

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

I got one from Bobby I'm putting on the back burner for a year or two...then I may change my mind..


----------



## BOSSTANK

More Davidoff Special R, LFD tubo sampler and an Ashton cap.


----------



## genomez

I picked these up at Neptune Cigars (Fort Lauderdale location). I was supposed to pickup a box of the AJF Bellas Artes Maduro's too but they got sent to one of the Miami stores by mistake and I wasn't about to drive to get them so they are shipping them for free.


----------



## Hickorynut

Will you be my banker?.....lol....generous to a fault!


JtAv8tor said:


> 9 out of 10 I buy I put in the back of the humidor and let them sit for a year or two, then usually end up sending them out in newbie starter trades or in MAWs. I maybe smoke one or two a year lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

A few cheapies from CP and a few goodies from the b&m.


----------



## Prf5415

Just hit up the B&M. Had a FLD obscuro L400 not pictured but a dam good smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

A bull? I'm I little jealous, bro. Not gonna lie. 4 SOLID choices!


Prf5415 said:


> Just hit up the B&M. Had a FLD obscuro L400 not pictured but a dam good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

good choice on that fable!


SilkyJ said:


> A few cheapies from CP and a few goodies from the b&m.
> View attachment 228476


----------



## Kidvegas

Went a bit crazy on the auction sites this week!

Warped La Hacienda 
Warped Don Reynaldo
Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder 
Southern Draw Rose of Sharon 
Southern Draw Kudzu

Yep.....back to full capacity in the wineador

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bruh....
You gotta hide the credit cards after the 4th beer. Hahaha

Good haul. That Kudzu lance caught my eye a while back at the lounge.


Kidvegas said:


> Went a bit crazy on the auction sites this week!
> 
> Warped La Hacienda
> Warped Don Reynaldo
> Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder
> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
> Southern Draw Kudzu
> 
> Yep.....back to full capacity in the wineador
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> good choice on that fable!


Never tried one before. I just remembered someone on here liking them so I grabbed one to try. I guess it was you lol.


----------



## GOT14U

I am gonna have to block this thread...I’m trying to go on another self induced buying freeze! You all are not helping! My self control is so bad I may have to delete snap chat...lol


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Prf5415

Kidvegas said:


> Went a bit crazy on the auction sites this week!
> 
> Warped La Hacienda
> Warped Don Reynaldo
> Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder
> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
> Southern Draw Kudzu
> 
> Yep.....back to full capacity in the wineador
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What auction site were you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TexaSmoke said:


> Bruh....
> You gotta hide the credit cards after the 4th beer. Hahaha
> 
> Good haul. That Kudzu lance caught my eye a while back at the lounge.


Lol....so true! I'll be biting nails till the CC statement hits next month. Really enjoy the Southern Draw cigars and the prices were to good ta pass on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Kidvegas said:


> Went a bit crazy on the auction sites this week!
> 
> Warped La Hacienda
> Warped Don Reynaldo
> Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder
> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
> Southern Draw Kudzu
> 
> Yep.....back to full capacity in the wineador
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's quite the haul. Try dipping the CC in ice water, that should cool it off.


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Went a bit crazy on the auction sites this week!
> 
> Warped La Hacienda
> Warped Don Reynaldo
> Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder
> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
> Southern Draw Kudzu
> 
> Yep.....back to full capacity in the wineador
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a bad &$$ haul there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Looks like I'm not the only Southern Draw fan on here tonight. Nice


----------



## WNYTony

Ok, @GOT14U - I hope the Todos Las Dias are as good as you say they are !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Ok, @GOT14U - I hope the Todos Las Dias are as good as you say they are !


I hope you don't like them and need to sell'em  ....good pickup!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Ok, @GOT14U - I hope the Todos Las Dias are as good as you say they are !


They are garbage. Send them to me and Ill throw them in the burn pit......


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Ok, @GOT14U - I hope the Todos Las Dias are as good as you say they are !


They are really good. Umbagog is right up there for me though too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The wife surprised me today. I was expecting the Diesel 10th Annie's and Ave Maria's. The rest was her doing. Great job she did.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> The wife surprised me today. I was expecting the Diesel 10th Annie's and Ave Maria's. The rest was her doing. Great job she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


outstanding.....


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> The wife surprised me today. I was expecting the Diesel 10th Annie's and Ave Maria's. The rest was her doing. Great job she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Now that's fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> They are really good. Umbagog is right up there for me though too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, @greasemonger damaged me with an Umbagog....and I immediately ordered some before I knew what I was doing.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BKurt

Prf5415 said:


> Just hit up the B&M. Had a FLD obscuro L400 not pictured but a dam good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choices... Those Andalusian bulls are hard to get your hands on. Still have yet to come across one

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> Lol I feel you, I rarely get to smoke something I've purchased, somehow it just ends up at the post office!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


If you buy them by the box you can smoke more of the ones you buy.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> I've heard that but I don't think I'll be putting money towards something I may still not like in two years lol
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I think I have your address and i have a few that are more than a year old.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Prf5415 said:


> Just hit up the B&M. Had a FLD obscuro L400 not pictured but a dam good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those 2 LFD's on the right look tasty.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> I think I have your address and i have a few that are more than a year old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I appreciate the offer but I think it'd be wasted on me!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yes I bought the hype lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes I bought the hype lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lmao.....it's always a double edge sword...either you skip and kick yourself in the arse because they turn out stellar...or you get them and they are good but not over the top great!
I've been happy with all but one stick from them....but I have been skipping quit a few this year

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## UBC03

Do these guys do a limited release every week? It's worse than "small batch" releases for pipe tobacco..


JtAv8tor said:


> Yes I bought the hype lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Do these guys do a limited release every week? It's worse than "small batch" releases for pipe tobacco..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It seems to be about every 2 weeks lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

JtAv8tor said:


> It seems to be about every 2 weeks lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ya by the time I got to the website for the last release the brownies were gone. This time I was at least able to order a couple 5's of the third dimension.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> It seems to be about every 2 weeks lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's one hell of a marketing scheme.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cause they came with groovy glasses....man.... 


JtAv8tor said:


> Yes I bought the hype lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thanks Larry @ElCigarShop.com. Thanks for that cao Nicaragua that fell into the bag! I'll let it rest for a little bit then give it a try. Thanks for the cutter and matches as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> It seems to be about every 2 weeks lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, CFED gets the alternate week.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BKurt

My haul frm last week came in
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BKurt said:


> My haul frm last week came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep. If USPS could ever get their head out of their rectum, I would have the exact same picture. But nope, no dice.


----------



## BKurt

greasemonger said:


> Yep. If USPS could ever get their head out of their rectum, I would have the exact same picture. But nope, no dice.


Ahhh the USPS.. it can be the best worst mistress at times...

Nice -- did you also jump in on the holts deal ? What size did you get ? I got the Ranflajo

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I picked up two Maduro Leaf by Oscar and two Southern Draw Kudzu yesterday at the Leaf and Bean in Pittsburgh PA. I was a bit surprised to see Island Jim there (featured in the most recent Cigar Snob magazine). Googled the Leaf and Bean and was surprised to find out that Island Jim owns it. Read the "About" section and was shocked to find out that Island Jim is part of the group that created the Leaf by Oscar line. Had no idea...:sorry: gang...missed out on a potentially good photo op...


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> I picked up two Maduro Leaf by Oscar and two Southern Draw Kudzu yesterday at the Leaf and Bean in Pittsburgh PA. I was a bit surprised to see Island Jim there (featured in the most recent Cigar Snob magazine). Googled the Leaf and Bean and was surprised to find out that Island Jim owns it. Read the "About" section and was shocked to find out that Island Jim is part of the group that created the Leaf by Oscar line. Had no idea...:sorry: gang...missed out on a potentially good photo op...


You go Wholeys or primantis for a sammich?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BKurt said:


> Ahhh the USPS.. it can be the best worst mistress at times...
> 
> Nice -- did you also jump in on the holts deal ? What size did you get ? I got the Ranflajo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sure did and same vitola. For once I'm glad I'm not home, though there's no way around telling the old lady to look for a box of CCAs, a 5er of EZ, and a pile of accessories from CP.


----------



## GunnyJ

UBC03 said:


> You go Wholeys or primantis for a sammich?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I wanted to go to Primanti but was forced to go to Bella Notte by popular vote.


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> I wanted to go to Primanti but was forced to go to Bella Notte by popular vote.


Been to city brew works on market square? Could be my favorite place downtown. Great beer and burgers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

UBC03 said:


> Been to city brew works on market square? Could be my favorite place downtown. Great beer and burgers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It was my first time in Pittburgh, my gf just showed me the strip...kinda...she and her sister shopped, I and her brother-in-law smoked...WE WIN!


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> It was my first time in Pittburgh, my gf just showed my the strip...kinda...she and her sister shopped, I and her brother-in-law smoked...WE WIN!


Hope you enjoyed our town, brother.. Be safe

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

UBC03 said:


> Hope you enjoyed our town, brother.. Be safe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


>Terminator voice< I'll be back.


----------



## genomez

This came in the mail today. AJ Bellas Artes Maduro and some freebies.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguan Overruns Maduro and they smell great!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Freebies rock, especially when one is a fitted hat. Balding folks like me love swag that covers the dome! Hahaha


genomez said:


> This came in the mail today. AJ Bellas Artes Maduro and some freebies.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Freebies rock, especially when one is a fitted hat. Balding folks like me love swag that covers the dome! Hahaha


I hear you. The funny part is Neptune called me to tell me they ran out of the red hats (and AF branded cutters) and to ask if that was ok. Of course, I ordered for the cigars and didn't really care about the extras but I prefer the black hat anyway.


----------



## NLFred

My palette seems to have its own credit card lately, my most recent purchase was a box of 10 God of Fire Don Carlos, and 2 of the box of 5's of the God of Fire Serie B samplers.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Incoming... 
Wrap of ten sticks: The new untitled project between Room 101 and Cigar Dojo.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Incoming... 
Box of 20. Collaboration between the Reddit cigar community and Small Batch Cigars.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Incoming...
Four sticks from CAO's taste of the Amazon. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Bigjohnshea said:


> Incoming...
> Wrap of ten sticks: The new untitled project between Room 101 and Cigar Dojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious if these are worth the price of admission. Gotta let us know

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Bigjohnshea

GOT14U said:


> I'm curious if these are worth the price of admission. Gotta let us know


Will do for certain broheim. 

Personally I don't think 10$/stick is high price, but I'm a little biased I guess. Been smoking ~30$/stick Habanos and 100+$/stick pre-embargo Cubans for too long I guess. Spoiled...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

JohnBrody15 said:


> Thanks Larry @*ElCigarShop.com*. Thanks for that cao Nicaragua that fell into the bag! I'll let it rest for a little bit then give it a try. Thanks for the cutter and matches as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, John. I hope you enjoy everything. That CAO is brand new and I'm curious as to what it's all about. I have extended the Secret Sale until the end of the month, so let your friends know if they don't already. Just got in more Padrons, a healthy dose of Fuente's, and I am currently working on inventory for My Father and EP Carrillo. Thanks again for everything! Cheers!


----------



## BOSSTANK

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Thank you, John. I hope you enjoy everything. That CAO is brand new and I'm curious as to what it's all about. I have extended the Secret Sale until the end of the month, so let your friends know if they don't already. Just got in more Padrons, a healthy dose of Fuente's, and I am currently working on inventory for My Father and EP Carrillo. Thanks again for everything! Cheers!


Any plans to add Davidoff to your inventory?


----------



## Dran

Another new @ElCigarShop.com fan! I ordered Monday and received my order a day and a half later! Even got my El Cigar Fan Club welcome package! Larry even dropped in a few extras, to include my first Torano, and the new Puff favorite, Mr. Brownstone!lets make El Cigar Puff famous!


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

BOSSTANK said:


> Any plans to add Davidoff to your inventory?


 Hey BOSSTANK, at this point I am considering bringing back Camacho and possibly AVO's which are distributed by Davidoff. As for actual Davidoff's, we have no intention of paying the "registration fee" which would enable us to sell their products. Maybe our tune will change if business picks up to the point where we can actually afford to pay it....lol
Thanks for your interest in El Cigar Shop, however. We definitely have our eyes on many new additions to our inventory in the near future. We had hoped to bring in LFD's as of last month but were told that no new accounts will be added until next year due to production limitations. So, we wait for them...... Keep your eye on us, tho!


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

@ Dran-Awesome!!!


----------



## greasemonger

Goodies


----------



## Hickorynut

How did you get yours fore' me? Smh...


greasemonger said:


> Goodies


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> How did you get yours fore' me? Smh...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Dunno. Usps from EZ sucks everytime and didnt show till Tuesday, but UPS killt it and got the CP and Holts to me quick.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Incoming.
Box of ten.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Bigjohnshea said:


> Incoming.
> Box of ten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn tthat looks good :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

They are pretty good sticks! And I’m a sucker for their name!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Last buy for a while. Have a lot coming...
Cheers!
John A. Shea, MD
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

I'm joining the party!!

.
Popping 4 in the freezer and 1 in my "smoke soon" collection ..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Bigjohnshea said:


> Last buy for a while. Have a lot coming...
> Cheers!
> John A. Shea, MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bro ... You've been busy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron




----------



## SilkyJ

BKurt said:


> I'm joining the party!!
> 
> .
> Popping 4 in the freezer and 1 in my "smoke soon" collection ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the party. No need to freeze those, they won't last long enough to worry about. lol


----------



## lex61

A lot of these showing up lately, probably all from Holt's. These smelled so good when I opened the box. Can't wait to try one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

It's never too early to start stocking up for the new year!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

lex61 said:


> A lot of these showing up lately, probably all from Holt's. These smelled so good when I opened the box. Can't wait to try one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You ain't kidding!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Box of 20
Seriously though, have to stop buying. No more room for cigars... 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Quick fix expert to the rescue!!!


----------



## -Stinky-

Box split time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Got those in Chingonomo already. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Dran said:


> Quick fix expert to the rescue!!!
> View attachment 228878
> View attachment 228876


Have a lot of cigar in route so going this way instead. Keep them in the box... 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

That works too!!!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail tiiiiime!!!



















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## disco_potato

Bigjohnshea said:


> Have a lot of cigar in route so going this way instead. Keep them in the box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For long term storage?

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Bad idea?
I keep my camera equipment in them usually... Thought it might work for cigars if I take the foam out.

Edit: I have Xicar travel humidor that is essentially the same type of construction. Have had some cigars in there for years as a small side humidor and they are still perfect. I'm not sure if I see a reason why this Pelican case (modified properly) could not double as a humidor, but I am open to ideas as to why it should not be used as such. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Bigjohnshea said:


> Have a lot of cigar in route so going this way instead. Keep them in the box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do a quick search for "Pelican" and you will find a few different setups people have used with boxes like that.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Your golden dude......If you are still worried send them my way and I will store them for you! Only thing I would change is to 62% novenas....but I have a ton of 65% so I'm in the same boat as you!


Bigjohnshea said:


> Bad idea?
> I keep my camera equipment in them usually... Thought it might work for cigars if I take the foam out.
> 
> Edit: I have Xicar travel humidor that is essentially the same type of construction. Have had some cigars in there for years as a small side humidor and they are still perfect. I'm not sure if I see a reason why this Pelican case (modified properly) could not double as a humidor, but I am open to ideas as to why it should not be used as such.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...ing-pelican-case-good-use.html#/topics/210543

Perfect example!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Box of EZ All My Exs Natural Robustos I've been eyeballing a while. I wasn't aware these were produced by Noel Rojas, but knew it was a total production of 300 boxes of the robustos in 2015 only. I may venture back for one of the 1/300 boxes of toros at some point. Dont usually do this but considering the smokes theyre packed for a deep freeze.


----------



## csk415

Small pick up in @OneStrangeOne neck of the woods on the way home. Smokers Abbey is a cool shop. Just wish it wasn't 4 hours from home.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Small pick up in @OneStrangeOne neck of the woods on the way home. Smokers Abbey is a cool shop. Just wish it wasn't 4 hours from home.


Great selection Chris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

greasemonger said:


> Box of EZ All My Exs Natural Robustos I've been eyeballing a while.


Same here for the lanceros, but it's hard to commit to a box of 20 from a company I've never even smoked before. The robusto smoke good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Bigjohnshea said:


> Same here for the lanceros, but it's hard to commit to a box of 20 from a company I've never even smoked before. The robusto smoke good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy it. Most naturals like that I might question after 3yrs resting, but its still really good and mellow. i have to just imagine what they were like 6 months in. I've not tried the maduro version yet, but I'm sure I'll stumble upon a dusty box of those in a couple years too. I havent seen the natural for sale online.

Edit: perhaps the lanceros on the EZ site are indeed the natural...damnit I just placed an order with them earlier.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

After trying Caldwell All Out Kings I grabbed a sampler of 8 of 4 different vitolas from Small Batch. I loved Give Me Your Lunch Money and I can't wait to try the rest.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Small batch 50% off deal.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

greasemonger said:


> Box of EZ All My Exs Natural Robustos I've been eyeballing a while. I wasn't aware these were produced by Noel Rojas, but knew it was a total production of 300 boxes of the robustos in 2015 only. I may venture back for one of the 1/300 boxes of toros at some point. Dont usually do this but considering the smokes theyre packed for a deep freeze.


Awesome pickup! I prefer these over the AME Maduro by a long shot! Haven't seen any in a while &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Small pick up in @OneStrangeOne neck of the woods on the way home. Smokers Abbey is a cool shop. Just wish it wasn't 4 hours from home.


Ian and his wife are good people!


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> I really enjoy it. Most naturals like that I might question after 3yrs resting, but its still really good and mellow. i have to just imagine what they were like 6 months in. I've not tried the maduro version yet, but I'm sure I'll stumble upon a dusty box of those in a couple years too. I havent seen the natural for sale online.
> 
> Edit: perhaps the lanceros on the EZ site are indeed the natural...damnit I just placed an order with them earlier.


I've never come across a non maduro version of All My Exes. Worth emailing the company for clarification, they most certainly will get back to you. Thinking AME only comes in Maduro, or at least thats my guess. I've gone through at least 10 of them. They are easily my favorite regular production EZ.


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ian and his wife are good people!


Awesome guy. His wife is from my area. She wasn't there when I stopped by. Awesome place with really good prices. Loved his selection of smokes. All the ones I grabbed are new to me. Heck, most of his stock would be new to me. Even had the new EZ release.


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> I've never come across a non maduro version of All My Exes. Worth emailing the company for clarification, they most certainly will get back to you. Thinking AME only comes in Maduro, or at least thats my guess. I've gone through at least 10 of them. They are easily my favorite regular production EZ.


The original release had an Equadorian Habano wrapper, whereas the maduros all had a Mexican San Andreas wrapper, is the best I can see without sending them an email.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ian and his wife are good people!


We have one in Nashville but haven't been in a while. Good environment, nice people.


----------



## Olecharlie

Scheduled deliver on Monday.


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> The original release had an Equadorian Habano wrapper, whereas the maduros all had a Mexican San Andreas wrapper, is the best I can see without sending them an email.


Interesting. All the ones I have received have been black as oil


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Interesting. All the ones I have received have been black as oil


Perhaps when these come out of the deep freeze cycle we can work out a swap of sorts.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Westside Threat said:


> Interesting. All the ones I have received have been black as oil


It looks like a pic of the original sawed off release recycled 










"I'm like a dog chasing cars, I wouldn't know what to do if I caught one, you know, I'd just do&#8230;things." ~ Joker


----------



## php007

Another great birthday month in the books.










1 of 2 Padron Refills 









Thanks again Jon






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

I have friend coming back from the Netherlands just pick me up a few Flor de Copan Robustos. Some hitch-hikers made it in the bag too...










Ryan


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Maduro, Belicosa. Looking forward to these...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

COM from fedhead Cedric Love Potion
Also picked Rocky Pate Junior in Connecticut and Sumatra, and Asylum Lobotomy and straight jacket.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well yeah one for science ROTT !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## BKurt

php007 said:


> Another great birthday month in the books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 2 Padron Refills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you run a B&M? Geeze.. well done sir . Well done.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Interesting. All the ones I have received have been black as oil


Their response. I was mistaken about the lanceros they still have a few of though.


----------



## ScottyB

A brick of yummy Nub goodness.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PTAaron

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229290


Oh, now that sounds good!


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> ...


Show off! Lol...I didn't buy these because I was gonna stop buying sticks for awhile...since this release I have purchased about $600 worth of sticks....my planning sucks....lmao...those should be pretty damn good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Such a beautiful sight 

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

GOT14U said:


> Such a beautiful sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Dude. Are you a majority stock holder in Igloo? Where do you keep the hordes?:vs_OMG:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nah, he smokes them too fast to need too much storage space. Hahaha


skipper469 said:


> Dude. Are you a majority stock holder in Igloo? Where do you keep the hordes?:vs_OMG:


----------



## GOT14U

Actually I have been freaking out about more smokes going out then coming in....so I had to ease my mind by going on a little spending spree....maybe I'll get my stock back up to a livable level!


----------



## GOT14U

Those look beautiful


Rondo said:


> View attachment 229290


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> Such a beautiful sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I love that movie! The smokes look just as good! Gotta go find some now!


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Hoping these will make nice dog walkers. RoMa Craft Intemperance, Short Robusto, 4.5x52, box of 24. Essentially 4$/stick at auction.

Boom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Saw these on Cigar Federation and decided to give a box of ten a try. I lean toward darker cigars normally but it's nice to smoke something lighter on the lips once in a while. Description is (obviously) from the website. Cheers!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

It might just be me but I like to see cigar pictures when you receive them rather than pictures from online. I've seen all the online pics before, make me drool with some real photos!


----------



## Rondo

Petite Cazadores Reserva









These have an unfinished foot.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dem some good lookin taters'...uh hum...


Rondo said:


> Petite Cazadores Reserva
> 
> View attachment 229400
> 
> 
> These have an unfinished foot.
> View attachment 229402


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## -Stinky-

Re-visiting sun grown from Fuente with some King B's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Ewood said:


> It might just be me but I like to see cigar pictures when you receive them rather than pictures from online. I've seen all the online pics before, make me drool with some real photos!


Agree.. youve made some pretty legit purchases @Bigjohnshea - let's see those bad boys when they arrive! That's the money shot!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

BKurt said:


> Agree.. youve made some pretty legit purchases @Bigjohnshea - let's see those bad boys when they arrive! That's the money shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I can appreciate the importance of scale objects. Please keep in mind I have massive sasquatch hands, so my thumb may throw the relative size off. I've been "Bigjohn" since grade school for a reason...  
Still more in the mail...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bigjohnshea said:


> I can appreciate the importance of scale objects. Please keep in mind I have massive sasquatch hands, so my thumb may throw the relative size off. I've been "Bigjohn" since grade school for a reason...
> Still more in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.. Nice haul. I know you listed what all you had coming but what are the 1st and 3rd picture? Ya to lazy to go back a search trough the posts.....


----------



## Bigjohnshea

First one is Johnny Tobbaconaut by Room 101, in perfecto.

The third is Sombrero de Copa by Small Batch cigars and the Reddit Cigar Community, in belicosa.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Geez, I'm glad he's a big man, with big shoulders, cause you guys are riding him like a Clydesdale!!! Lol.


----------



## Ewood

Bigjohnshea said:


> I can appreciate the importance of scale objects. Please keep in mind I have massive sasquatch hands, so my thumb may throw the relative size off. I've been "Bigjohn" since grade school for a reason...
> Still more in the mail...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT is what I'm talking about! Awesome haul man! ... now where's my wallet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bigjohnshea said:


> First one is Johnny Tobbaconaut by Room 101, in perfecto.
> 
> The third is Sombrero de Copa by Small Batch cigars and the Reddit Cigar Community, in belicosa.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking care of my laziness. Need a few more to get motivated :vs_coffee::vs_coffee::vs_coffee:
The band on that Copa is slick.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

My problem now is I’m not sure where to start smoking. I’m leaning towards one of the CAO’s because they just look so tasty, but I might go with a Sombrero...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Bellas Artes Toro
AVO Classic Lonsdale
AVO Heritage Lancero
Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro
Warped Lirio Rojo
AOK 4th Pose
Paul Garmarian Gourmet 
Gran Habano Zulu Zulu Habano Lancero








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Imthedude

I just received a few cigars in the mail today and yesterday from CI and El Cigar Shop. 
The Norteno is the best cigar I've had to date. Bought one at a local B&M so I ordered a 5er of them and a 5er of the Punch Rare Corojo and the RyJ 1875s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

4 pack of the Crux Ninfamaniac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Ewood said:


> 4 pack of the Crux Ninfamaniac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice socks!

I miss having a flat top stove!

Are those Harry's shaver blades?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## -Stinky-

Recent steal from the devils site  Four Kicks Piramide $75 plus other goodies 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

akpreacherplayz said:


> Nice socks!
> 
> I miss having a flat top stove!
> 
> Are those Harry's shaver blades?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Hahaha thanks man, very observant! Yeah they're Harry's. I've been using them for about 4 years and they work great for me (I have a stubble beard but trim my neck line)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ewood said:


> 4 pack of the Crux Ninfamaniac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good smokes. If your new to them let them sit and acclimate. They are tight draws rott.


----------



## greasemonger

Bigjohnshea said:


> I can appreciate the importance of scale objects. Please keep in mind I have massive sasquatch hands, so my thumb may throw the relative size off. I've been "Bigjohn" since grade school for a reason...
> Still more in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang thats purdy.


----------



## -Stinky-

Edit


----------



## Ewood

csk415 said:


> Those are good smokes. If your new to them let them sit and acclimate. They are tight draws rott.


Appreciate it my man! These are new to me and I've heard great things but off to the sleeping chamber they go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Mailman was good to me today...


----------



## TexaSmoke

PTAaron said:


> Mailman was good to me today...


I'm not at a point in life where I'd spend the money on the EZ coffee club, but if they did a Sticker of the month club I'd be all over it!


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm not at a point in life where I'd spend the money on the EZ coffee club, but if they did a Sticker of the month club I'd be all over it!


If EZ offered IBCC Loki as part of their ccotm club I'D be all over it too.:wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Amen!


greasemonger said:


> If EZ offered IBCC Loki as part of their ccotm club I'D be all over it too.:wink2:


----------



## PTAaron

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm not at a point in life where I'd spend the money on the EZ coffee club, but if they did a Sticker of the month club I'd be all over it!


The stickers are pretty cool... they're great for decorating my EZ tupperdor, just wish I had more.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have stickers all over everything. Toolbox, smoker, guitar case. Wineador will be next.


PTAaron said:


> The stickers are pretty cool... they're great for decorating my EZ tupperdor, just wish I had more.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Been enjoying connies lately so I picked these up.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## clp

Picked up a 5 pack of the "A" sized Padron 1964 Anniv. 

Anyone tried these out? Thoughts?


----------



## arx0n

Got these to try.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

clp said:


> Picked up a 5 pack of the "A" sized Padron 1964 Anniv.
> 
> Anyone tried these out? Thoughts?


Very good smokes. Give them a month to properly acclimated or it'll be a waste of money.


----------



## -Stinky-

Cigarpage deal from last week. Couple cases tossed in as well.  give them some rest and check on them in a few months and see what we get! If meh, then I've got plenty of moocher sticks for the weekend guests lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ok. So a blind purchase. Punch Diablo en Diabolus. It is an AJF release though. Big fan. The box was less than $60 too. I hope they are good. I believe this is the first non Honduran release by Punch too. I was intrigued. I have enjoyed every NC Punch I've had and hadn't bought any in while. The box itself is one of the worst I've bought. Also a tenner of CHFK en robusto not pictured.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Ok. So a blind purchase. Punch Diablo en Diabolus. It is an AJF release though. Big fan. The box was less than $60 too. I hope they are good. I believe this is the first non Honduran release by Punch too. I was intrigued. I have enjoyed every NC Punch I've had and hadn't bought any in while. The box itself is one of the worst I've bought. Also a tenner of CHFK en robusto not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think of those. Very interested in how they are. Just don't see them posted to ask folks what they think.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Let me know what you think of those. Very interested in how they are. Just don't see them posted to ask folks what they think.


Will do. The ESO wrapper had me thinking it might be good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Looking forward to trying the desmadroso most.














































More on the way still... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Bigjohnshea said:


> Looking forward to trying the desmadroso most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on the way still...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow....you have a problem! Those OSOK and T's are nice grabs....post up what you think once you smoke one! And any chance you want to adopt a mid 40 year old? I know one.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## -Stinky-

Churchill sizes Avo classics and XO. Oldies but goodies and always satisfying and gratifying smoke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

GOT14U said:


> Wow....you have a problem!


I'm actually getting to the point where my forthcoming Pelican humidor case will not fit more in it, so I can't buy much more for lack of space, but I did want to get enough to load it up... 



GOT14U said:


> Those OSOK and T's are nice grabs....post up what you think once you smoke one!


Will post reviews to the best of my ability when I get to smoking. It's been rainy outside lately, and I've been busy at work, so haven't had the opportunity of an evening smoke for a while. Miss it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clp

The month following any cigar delivery is always a long month...


----------



## disco_potato

clp said:


> The month following any cigar delivery is always a long month...


It also means the previous month's purchases are ready to sample.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

disco_potato said:


> It also means the previous month's purchases are ready to sample.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


This is a correct and true statement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

And the boxes are finally starting to arrive....funny it was one of the last orders I placed. But smallbatch is fast I tell ya.

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

Picked these up from @StogieNinja. He was kind enough to include a free gift with my purchase! I've never tried PsykoRillos...anything new and different is good!










Thanks Derek!
Taz


----------



## BKurt

My ten pack orders placed with cigar page last week are starting to trickle in.. one set aside for science and rest in the freezer

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

My CP order was waiting on me when I got home from work this morning. Ended up with one failed science experiment and 19 in the freezer. Even with the failure I think these will make for some pretty good thrifty Thursday's in a couple months.


----------



## TexaSmoke

tazdvl said:


> Picked these up from @StogieNinja. He was kind enough to include a free gift with my purchase! I've never tried PsykoRillos...anything new and different is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Derek!
> Taz


Jump on it any time @StogieNinja offers his $50 samplers. You won't regret it.


----------



## Pag#11

My big purchase: 5 pack of some lil G sticks. Seems the fake bird likes em to.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation - Cigar of the Month Club


----------



## Rondo

Holts _still_ has these Cool Arrows for 1/3 less than any other vendor. Had to get a second box before the rest of you catch on. For a quarter of the price of an LP9, there pretty close on the flavor wheel. 
The Tats I stole from The Devil. 
"Couldn't afford not to">


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229674
> 
> 
> Holts _still_ has these Cool Arrows for 1/3 less than any other vendor. Had to get a second box before the rest of you catch on. For a quarter of the price of an LP9, there pretty close on the flavor wheel.
> 
> The Tats I stole from The Devil.
> 
> "Couldn't afford not to">


I smoked of the Chief Cool Arrows I got in a split, as soon as I finished I ordered a box!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## lex61

akpreacherplayz said:


> I smoked of the Chief Cool Arrows I got in a split, as soon as I finished I ordered a box!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I ordered a box and smoked one ROTT. The jury is still out on these for me but I'll wait a few weeks before trying another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229674
> 
> 
> Holts _still_ has these Cool Arrows for 1/3 less than any other vendor. Had to get a second box before the rest of you catch on. For a quarter of the price of an LP9, there pretty close on the flavor wheel.
> The Tats I stole from The Devil.
> "Couldn't afford not to">


Agreed Ron....I bought blind on your comment and dang glad I did!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229674
> 
> 
> Holts _still_ has these Cool Arrows for 1/3 less than any other vendor. Had to get a second box before the rest of you catch on. For a quarter of the price of an LP9, there pretty close on the flavor wheel.
> The Tats I stole from The Devil.
> "Couldn't afford not to">


Have a Holts discount code to put on top of that?


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Agreed Ron....I bought blind on your comment and dang glad I did!
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


If I jump on it again it would be for the filerokee. I enjoyed the ranflajo, but it was a lengthy smoke. It definitely has its place in the box, but I think I'd like to try the blend in a smaller vitola. What say you @Olecharlie how was the filerokee?


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> If I jump on it again it would be for the filerokee. I enjoyed the ranflajo, but it was a lengthy smoke. It definitely has its place in the box, but I think I'd like to try the blend in a smaller vitola. What say you @Olecharlie how was the filerokee?


Ever smoke the Chingonimo? Tempted to buy it for the novelty value alone


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Ever smoke the Chingonimo? Tempted to buy it for the novelty value alone


Lol no 8x60 is a bit "phallic" for me. Maybe its a freudian thing. I dunno lol.


----------



## Rondo

My first box was the filerokee. No regrets. 
No discount code from holts, but shipping on those is free.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> If I jump on it again it would be for the filerokee. I enjoyed the ranflajo, but it was a lengthy smoke. It definitely has its place in the box, but I think I'd like to try the blend in a smaller vitola. What say you @Olecharlie how was the filerokee?


It's a good smoke and I love the size. I will do a box split with you if your interested. If so just shoot me me a pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> It's a good smoke and I love the size. I will do a box split with you if your interested. If so just shoot me me a pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they go back on sale with free shipping I'd be in. I'll keep an eye out and shoot a pm when I see the deal pop up again. It literally ended an hour or so ago lol.


----------



## greasemonger

Few singles


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> Few singles


Good set of smokes. Those La Nox are yummy.


----------



## GOT14U

New arrival 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## konut

The Dude Abides!


----------



## lex61

October EZ C&COTM selections celebrating the recent acquisition of Nomad into the EZ fold. Super stoked at the Chocolate Porter too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Love those! They'll need some rest to truly shine but, you'll be rewarded with a very nice smoke. Great pickup buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Love those! They'll need some rest to truly shine but, you'll be rewarded with a very nice smoke. Great pickup buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya love them....definitely will be tucked away for a bit tho

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Archun

lex61 said:


>


What's the one in the light green wrapper?


----------



## lex61

Archun said:


> What's the one in the light green wrapper?


Their C&COTM exclusive cigar. Per their email...

This month's Exclusive Cigar is Ezra & Co. Packaged in a truly beautiful and iconic way, this blend is elegant and smooth! It's a full-bodied, medium-strength, box-pressed Nicaraguan puro made from Corojo 99 and Criollo 98 tobaccos.

Flavors are buttery and spicy. Notes of cocoa, cashews, chocolate, cafe latte, tanned leather, bourbon, and almonds.


----------



## Archun

lex61 said:


> Their C&COTM exclusive cigar. Per their email...
> 
> This month's Exclusive Cigar is Ezra & Co. Packaged in a truly beautiful and iconic way, this blend is elegant and smooth! It's a full-bodied, medium-strength, box-pressed Nicaraguan puro made from Corojo 99 and Criollo 98 tobaccos.
> 
> Flavors are buttery and spicy. Notes of cocoa, cashews, chocolate, cafe latte, tanned leather, bourbon, and almonds.


Thanks a lot!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Its that time!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

lex61 said:


> October EZ C&COTM selections celebrating the recent acquisition of Nomad into the EZ fold. Super stoked at the Chocolate Porter too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Some nice sticks right there, that Nomad is pretty good...


----------



## Hickorynut

I have no will power......they are gonna have to nap tho'....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> I have no will power......they are gonna have to nap tho'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Nice pickup Hick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail time

Cbid


















Split with my brother









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

I'm thinking those cool arrows are going fast,,,,everyone is on that train...can't wait to try mine out! good pickup! I wonder how many people know it stands for "a$$hole" in spanish...lmao


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Its that time!
> View attachment 229780


Those slipped my mind. Thanks for reminding me. Still sad that it's the end of the monster line. I always wanted them to do a Hellraiser stick/blend for the monster series.


----------



## Dran

Box split with @akpreaherplayz, your half will be outbound tomorrow brother!


----------



## skipper469

Dran said:


> Box split with @akpreaherplayz, your half will be outbound tomorrow brother!
> View attachment 229798


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## g1k

Took a day trip to NYC on Sunday and stopped at Davidoff of Geneva on 6th.


























Ryan


----------



## BEEEZZE

Smallbatch COTM


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


>


That's a lot of cake.


----------



## GOT14U

BEEEZZE said:


> Smallbatch COTM


Damn that SBC18!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BEEEZZE

GOT14U said:


> Damn that SBC18!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


don't know much about it


----------



## BOSSTANK

g1k said:


> Took a day trip to NYC on Sunday and stopped at Davidoff of Geneva on 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Cool picture...


----------



## Christoph

greasemonger said:


> Perhaps when these come out of the deep freeze cycle we can work out a swap of sorts.


You sure you haven't been had? These don't look like the maduros
C


----------



## Christoph

BOSSTANK said:


> Cool picture...


Nice!


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


>


I said GOD DAMN!:surprise:


----------



## Hickorynut

Stocking up for...________(fill in whatever) 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greasemonger

Christoph said:


> You sure you haven't been had? These don't look like the maduros
> C


Thats because they are equador habano wrapped. I wasn't looking for the maduro.


----------



## Dran

Went to the B&M to grab some supplies for the scavenger hunt..... Ran into a herd of unicorns so I'm out of the competition.... But totally worth it!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Hickorynut said:


> Stocking up for...________(fill in whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Those Joya Reds were one of my favorites starting out. Need to get more to try them again.


----------



## -Stinky-

Popped up and pounced on them. Now going away for a little sleep 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Got a little over ambitious on the 5ers this month.

Rocky Patel edge lites,
Perdomo Connecticut barrel aged,
Camacho Connecticut 
Undercrown shade grown
Por larranaga 1834? (Free)

Excited to try the perdomo and Camacho's, usually don't venture very far into the heavy sticks (however there are a few I love) but I loved the Camacho corojo I got ahold of so I figured I'd grab a 5er of the lighter offering. However I was not a fan of the perdomo champagne but the barrel aged got me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A couple more came in today.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> A couple more came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


What are the ones on the left?


----------



## disco_potato

csk415 said:


> What are the ones on the left?


300 Hands by Southern Draw

https://halfwheel.com/southern-draw-to-debut-300-hands-and-300-manos-at-ipcpr


----------



## PanzaVerde

The mystery sampler from Cigar Fed came in today. Got the 10 pack. I like the selection. Some I have seen some I haven't. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> What are the ones on the left?


Disco got ya! Curious about these. And a decent price point.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Disco got ya! Curious about these. And a decent price point.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Let us know. Have a Jacobs ladder in the tup but have not seen those yet.


----------



## -Stinky-

This may be it for a while unless I can snag some Fuentes before the rest of you savages get to them soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Picked these up from cigar federations mystery boutique deal for 40.00, how did I do I don't recognize any of these


----------



## TexaSmoke

Proper, farce, and morphine are all excellent smokes.


Spencer480 said:


> Picked these up from cigar federations mystery boutique deal for 40.00, how did I do I don't recognize any of these


----------



## Hickorynut

It appears CFED has a lot of left hand cigars....fine by me! 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Black Six

Another CFED mystery sampler. I haven't had any of these so I'm going to optimistically count it as a win.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Winter is coming. Temps going from a high of 63 today down to a high of 26 on Sunday. Ugh. Thought I'd stock up on some quicker smokes. The davidoff's were free as part of a Columbus Day thing small batch was doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

5 pack fever from Thompson's































And a tenner from @ElCigarShop.com with a little extra!


----------



## skipper469

Dran said:


> 5 pack fever from Thompson's
> View attachment 230002
> View attachment 230006
> View attachment 230000
> View attachment 230004
> View attachment 230008
> 
> And a tenner from @ElCigarShop.com with a little extra!
> View attachment 230010


Man is that a tasty looking bunch there Dran!


----------



## GOT14U

Next delivery 

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SilkyJ

Stopped by the B&M on the way to the beer festival to grab a stick for tonight and they had the Mr. Brownstone 20% off this month so I had to grab a few. Now I just need to go back when the wife's not with me and grab a few more.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Went by a B&M in The Woodlands while my wife was shopping. Had a Aganorsa Leaf event going on so I picked up a few and some others. Had to smoke the Short Story ROTT


----------



## WNYTony

Dran said:


> 5 pack fever from Thompson's
> 
> And a tenner from @ElCigarShop.com with a little extra!


Nice haul right there :thumb:


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Next delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hot diggity. Smokes for next years game. Where did you find yours? I have seen them on undergrounds site.

Edit...... Nevermind. I see they came from H-town.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Dran said:


> Went to the B&M to grab some supplies for the scavenger hunt..... Ran into a herd of unicorns so I'm out of the competition.... But totally worth it!
> View attachment 229848


Wow those are some unicorns. I would have done the same myself


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

SilkyJ said:


> Stopped by the B&M on the way to the beer festival to grab a stick for tonight and they had the Mr. Brownstone 20% off this month so I had to grab a few. Now I just need to go back when the wife's not with me and grab a few more.
> View attachment 230026


Mr. Brownstone is blowing up!! Just a great smoke. Both wrappers are really tasty. The new Habano is probably every bit as good as the original. Nice grab!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BKurt

Found these gems at my B&M. These al siglos have been on my maw list 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail from Cigar Federation

Mystery Sampler









Whipped Cream and Irish Car Bomb









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Holy Moly more 2012 Siglos!!!! Nice!


BKurt said:


> Found these gems at my B&M. These al siglos have been on my maw list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

Atta Boy! Great choices....


akpreacherplayz said:


> Mail from Cigar Federation
> 
> Mystery Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whipped Cream and Irish Car Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## BKurt

The wifey was in vegas this past weekend and I convinced her to swing by casa fuente for me. she was pressed for time so we couldnt video chat for that long while she was in there. I decided on a couple of Maduro Casa Fuente Robustos... i understand you can only get these (Casa Fuente line) in the stores as they are not available online.. I couldn't find a lot of info on them though... anyone know any more details about these ? Backstory/taste/make-up?
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@BKurt Good call! I did find them for sale at 1 online location, marked up of course. When I picked mine up last month i was told by the clerk, that it's the Opus filler blemd, with either a Cameroon, or Maduro wrapper. I love seeing that bag now, I'd imagine it's similar to the excitement my wife has when she sees a bag from Jared's. SHE WENT TO FUENTE!!!


----------



## -Stinky-

Been wanting to try these for a while now. $40 a box couldn't pass it up.

First time I've seen the rollers name on the box. A very cool idea and I think better than box codes or dates.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

-Stinky- said:


> Been wanting to try these for a while now. $40 a box couldn't pass it up.
> 
> First time I've seen the rollers name on the box. A very cool idea and I think better than box codes or dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you score them for $40 at?


----------



## -Stinky-

PanzaVerde said:


> Where do you score them for $40 at?


Serious cigars had a super quick sale that was mentioned on the sales and deals page. Long gone now. Cheapest I ever saw them was 69.99 in the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

-Stinky- said:


> Been wanting to try these for a while now. $40 a box couldn't pass it up.
> 
> First time I've seen the rollers name on the box. A very cool idea and I think better than box codes or dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you were able to grab them at that price. Glad I got my box before you cleaned them out. Lol. I didn't notice if I had a roller name on my box. Just put them in the isolation humidor and out the box in the closet. I'll check when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

-Stinky- said:


> Serious cigars had a super quick sale that was mentioned on the sales and deals page. Long gone now. Cheapest I ever saw them was 69.99 in the summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I have to pay attention better to that thread or at least remember what I read haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

100$ for a cigar seemed excessive, but I wanted to try it. Love the shape too...










RP old world, Uzi, a few monsters, and another that I honestly don't remember ordering... LOL










Really excited to try these.










Salamone is my favorite shape and these looked epic...



















Smoked one of these from a four pack I got off Small Batch and loved it. JR cigar had an auction so I scooped it up...



















Again, the shape... These appear like they will be solid smokes.




























Custom rolled by Correnti in Canada using their 30 year old (yes THIRTY years aged, then rolled on order) Cuban leaf. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

@Bigjohnshea I have a couple friends who have had that Saka stick and they all said that they wish they would have let it rest and get acclimated to their humidor conditions before smoking. Burn issues I think could have been avoided.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

-Stinky- said:


> Been wanting to try these for a while now. $40 a box couldn't pass it up.
> 
> First time I've seen the rollers name on the box. A very cool idea and I think better than box codes or dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Is that an Arturo-Fuente case in the background?


----------



## Bigjohnshea

-Stinky- said:


> @Bigjohnshea I have a couple friends who have had that Saka stick and they all said that they wish they would have let it rest and get acclimated to their humidor conditions before smoking. Burn issues I think could have been avoided.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. I was going to save it for a special event anyhow. Thanks for the input!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Literally just picked this up at TG. They look good...










Again, the shape...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Enjoy my blurry pic of my haul today :grin2: That LFD Digger is 8 1/2 by 60. Not too keen on the larger ring gauges but it said buy me when I saw it in the shop.


----------



## skipper469

Bigjohnshea said:


> 100$ for a cigar seemed excessive, but I wanted to try it. Love the shape too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RP old world, Uzi, a few monsters, and another that I honestly don't remember ordering... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited to try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salamone is my favorite shape and these looked epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked one of these from a four pack I got off Small Batch and loved it. JR cigar had an auction so I scooped it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the shape... These appear like they will be solid smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom rolled by Correnti in Canada using their 30 year old (yes THIRTY years aged, then rolled on order) Cuban leaf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lawd! That's a serious haul there. Happy smoking:wink2:


----------



## -Stinky-

BOSSTANK said:


> Very nice! Is that an Arturo-Fuente case in the background?


Why yes....yes it is! Need to clean up my table lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

MB3 Robusto


----------



## kacey

In today's mail.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail time

Cbid stuff









Yellow Cake split with @Dran who decided to throw in few extras for good measure!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

skipper469 said:


> MB3 Robusto


Those are really great smokes.


----------



## CRenshaw86

In today's mail from CigarPage. Can't wait to tryout the Tatuaje lanceros and the Nubs. Both will be first timers for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Some Noel Rojas Bearded Chefs. I wish now I'd gotten 2 bundles at $6 ea.


----------



## Ewood

Bigjohnshea said:


> 100$ for a cigar seemed excessive, but I wanted to try it. Love the shape too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RP old world, Uzi, a few monsters, and another that I honestly don't remember ordering... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited to try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salamone is my favorite shape and these looked epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked one of these from a four pack I got off Small Batch and loved it. JR cigar had an auction so I scooped it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the shape... These appear like they will be solid smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom rolled by Correnti in Canada using their 30 year old (yes THIRTY years aged, then rolled on order) Cuban leaf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you were my neighbor! Dang that's a haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Ewood said:


> Wish you were my neighbor! Dang that's a haul!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're ever in the Minneapolis area, happy to smoke some with you bud. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Devil Site... actually was way under budget!


----------



## Fusion

Good friend buys his smokes from our local Base, lately he has been showing up with Southern Draw's, asked him if he could get me some, showed up with these 3 packets of 4 cigars, each pack has a Rose of Sharon, a Firethorn, a Quick Draw Conni and a Quick Draw Habano and a Bovida


----------



## mpomario

Sounds like a great sampler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

More cake to stash away & Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Beliciso


----------



## BOSSTANK

Privada Cigar Club

Room 101 Daruma Mutante Lancero 2012
- Aged 6 years

Sindicato Hex 2012
- Aged 5 years

Surrogates Skull Breaker


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged some

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> Privada Cigar Club
> 
> Room 101 Daruma Mutante Lancero 2012
> - Aged 6 years
> 
> Sindicato Hex 2012
> - Aged 5 years
> 
> Surrogates Skull Breaker


Careful. Earlier in the week they doxxed one of their customers. Someone was pointing out their sends were lackluster. They thought he was a SBC employee and released his name/address. Turns out it wasn't him and they released some random customer's info. The one positive coming from all this pressure is that they might up their quality with next month's packages.


----------



## Dran

And hopefully give "some random customer" a lifetime subscription......


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wow....just wow...


disco_potato said:


> Careful. Earlier in the week they doxxed one of their customers. Someone was pointing out their sends were lackluster. They thought he was a SBC employee and released his name/address. Turns out it wasn't him and they released some random customer's info. The one positive coming from all this pressure is that they might up their quality with next month's packages.


----------



## Travoline

disco_potato said:


> Careful. Earlier in the week they doxxed one of their customers. Someone was pointing out their sends were lackluster. They thought he was a SBC employee and released his name/address. Turns out it wasn't him and they released some random customer's info. The one positive coming from all this pressure is that they might up their quality with next month's packages.


That's just bad business, as @TexaSmoke said WOW, just WOW


----------



## kacey

This months EZ CCOM shipment























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> This months EZ CCOM shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Wow, is that two spots or just one? I see a apple pie in there just in time for thanksgiving. Obviously those sweaters for Christmas...I like what they did

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Wow, is that two spots or just one? I see a apple pie in there just in time for thanksgiving. Obviously those sweaters for Christmas...I like what they did
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


2 spots. Also grabved a fine ash membership and a cigar fed

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> 2 spots. Also grabved a fine ash membership and a cigar fed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Wow! That should be some good packages showing up every month!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Wow! That should be some good packages showing up every month!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


BTW How did you know which cigar was which? I couldn't find anything that told me what the green wrapper was or the red band.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> BTW How did you know which cigar was which? I couldn't find anything that told me what the green wrapper was or the red band.


Memory...sometimes it's good other times not so good...lol and I have a couple 
I do believe the green wrapper is a COTM exclusive...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Memory...sometimes it's good other times not so good...lol and I have a couple
> I do believe the green wrapper is a COTM exclusive...
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes the green wrapper is the COTM exclusive. I got a 2015 and 2016 ugly sweater, which gives me three years of ugly sweater.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat

My yearly Devil's Site order. So cheap!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Dran

Payday trip to the local B&M!


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee (after burning one of the ones @*Olecharlie* sent, I had to get me some more, let me know if down the road you need some more bud), and 101SA in corona


----------



## Pius X

My first purchase from the devil's site and hopefully my last! Oh darn just remembered I wanted to try brickhouse maduro &#128547; Ok no more buying cigars I have plenty to age now, and the credit card bill just arrived &#128528;







Cuba Libre 1
Nica Libre Sampler
Ave Maria (Should be a hit w my church friends, Deus Vult!!!)
PDR sampler
Camacho Pre embargo
Oliva V single


----------



## Pius X

FyR cab seleccion from CP, heard good things about this puro dominicana. Can't wait for them to wake up from their nap!


----------



## disco_potato

Pius X said:


> My first purchase from the devil's site and hopefully my last! Oh darn just remembered I wanted to try brickhouse maduro &#128547; Ok no more buying cigars I have plenty to age now, and the credit card bill just arrived &#128528;
> Cuba Libre 1
> Nica Libre Sampler
> Ave Maria (Should be a hit w my church friends, Deus Vult!!!)
> PDR sampler
> Camacho Pre embargo
> Oliva V single


Smoke them after they acclimate. Aging isn't going to do much for any of those other than take away some of the "bite". Their profile won't change, just the slight harshness will go away.


----------



## Pius X

Really? I read a lot of people say the cuba and nica libres are pretty good after a year or 2.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed White Chocolate Mocha









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

akpreacherplayz said:


> CFed White Chocolate Mocha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Mine were supposed to show up today but as usual usps managed to screw it up. Who knows when they'll get here.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Filerokee (after burning one of the ones @*Olecharlie* sent, I had to get me some more, let me know if down the road you need some more bud), and 101SA in corona


Thanks bud, how is the 101SA? Nice size. I know you're a Maduro head like me lol.


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks bud, how is the 101SA? Nice size. I know you're a Maduro head like me lol.


Its a solid medium, and pretty cheap too. I picked up a handfull of the SA robustos back in March sometime and they're smoking great. I shoulda sent one, but I just stumbled on the stash while re-arranging the kegerator. It sucks these Davidoff Room 101s are discontinued, but its nice they're in the Holts bargain bin. Now its time to talk Boothy into reworking some of them and distributing through Caldwell. Anything new though (like the T) will cost an arm and a leg. I'd say he needs a contract distributer, but thats just not his style.


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Its a solid medium, and pretty cheap too. I picked up a handfull of the SA robustos back in March sometime and they're smoking great. I shoulda sent one, but I just stumbled on the stash while re-arranging the kegerator. It sucks these Davidoff Room 101s are discontinued, but its nice they're in the Holts bargain bin. Now its time to talk Boothy into reworking some of them and distributing through Caldwell. Anything new though (like the T) will cost an arm and a leg. I'd say he needs a contract distributer, but thats just not his style.


Last time I talked to him he indicated he may be working on a new cigar
So I assume that he has something in mind.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

A few days ago I asked a question about buying some tats online and someone was nice enough to offer me a better deal on them so I took it. Then unfortunately my grandmother passed away and we went out of town for her funeral today. After it was over I decided to go by the B&M up there and pick up a couple smokes since nowhere down here has Southern Draw. Got lucky and they had just got the new ones in and also finally got my hands on an Umbagog to try. Got back home this afternoon and the tats I bought from @-Stinky- were waiting in the mailbox for me. He even sent a couple extras. Thanks


----------



## Hickorynut

My PR pickup from Cigar House in old San Juan. Gotta hand it to the humidor wrangler....I thought I wanted the PR local hand rolled.....he steered me clear for good reason.

Smoking good this weekend!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## disco_potato

Pius X said:


> Really? I read a lot of people say the cuba and nica libres are pretty good after a year or 2.


They're good for what they cost. Aging helps them get a bit smoother. I think my Nica Libre Potencias had about 14 months when I smoked them.


----------



## Ewood

Box O' Candy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pius X said:


> Really? I read a lot of people say the cuba and nica libres are pretty good after a year or 2.


I would have to agree on the Cuba Libre One. They become great smokes after a year. My current Nica Libre experiment is only about 6 months in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Last time I talked to him he indicated he may be working on a new cigar
> So I assume that he has something in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That would be great!


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> Box O' Candy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I better smoke mine and see if they are really that good....I've held out on buying them. But the name a line makes me want a box

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Last time I talked to him he indicated he may be working on a new cigar
> So I assume that he has something in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


He always at Fine Ash cigars....next time I see him all interrogate him!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> Man I better smoke mine and see if they are really that good....I've held out on buying them. But the name a line makes me want a box
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I bought a 10er on Atlantic a few months back and smoked one ROTT and I wasn't impressed. Smoked one last week that had 4 months on it and was like "dang! Kinda like my Liga Papas Fritas"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Man I better smoke mine and see if they are really that good....I've held out on buying them. But the name a line makes me want a box
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I smoked one last night and it just wasn't my profile. I really wanted to like it since the price is sooooo right at Holts


----------



## Westside Threat

Ewood said:


> I bought a 10er on Atlantic a few months back and smoked one ROTT and I wasn't impressed. Smoked one last week that had 4 months on it and was like "dang! Kinda like my Liga Papas Fritas"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a good point. Some times you never know how old a cigar is when you get it.


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> My PR pickup from Cigar House in old San Juan. Gotta hand it to the humidor wrangler....I thought I wanted the PR local hand rolled.....he steered me clear for good reason.
> 
> Smoking good this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


 @Hickorynut if you could get me a couple or more of those AF Don Carlos the man cigars I would be happy topay you for them. Everyone I know that sells AF limited release is out of them.


----------



## tazdvl

On October 11th, my latest purchase arrived. This was a box split with @-Stinky-. A little something from Aging Room. In true -Stinky- fashion, he sent a bodyguard along for the ride...FyR 10th Anny.








Thanks -Stinky-!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Such a good point. Some times you never know how old a cigar is when you get it.


Unless its a limited release, then you pretty much know how old it is. Now how it was stored before it shipped, that's another story all together.


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> @Hickorynut if you could get me a couple or more of those AF Don Carlos the man cigars I would be happy topay you for them. Everyone I know that sells AF limited release is out of them.


I'm at the mercy of the kids today. If I can get back down there I'll take care of you Boss!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> I'm at the mercy of the kids ttoday. If I can get back down there I'll take care of you Boss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Much appreciated but don't wreck that lovely ocean view for me. A good ocean view is hard to find.


----------



## Ewood

Westside Threat said:


> I smoked one last night and it just wasn't my profile. I really wanted to like it since the price is sooooo right at Holts


You wanna sell me yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ewood said:


> You wanna sell me yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never pulled the trigger! They are still available. I smoked a single I had


----------



## Ewood

Westside Threat said:


> Never pulled the trigger! They are still available. I smoked a single I had


Just bought a box but was happy to absorb more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> Just bought a box but was happy to absorb more!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could say I'm content with the now 48 I have. I might splurge on the chingo next go round lol. But then another side of me says hold off and snag a box of the EZ AME original toros too....


----------



## CRenshaw86

Picked up a couple of smaller sticks at the Cigar Club in Lake Charles today. Needed some quick smokes for the short







ride to work in the mornings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

New World Connecticut 
Rarely smoke or buy Connecticut smokes. Months back I bought a Connie on a whim and shiver me timber it was an astounding smoke. Woody, creamy and nutty . Top 7 all time smoke. Buy 3 more and not even sure they were the same stick. They were made by AJ. So I been trying his Connecticut smokes to see if I can find what it was or is. Anyways here is my big NC purchase.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Bought from a member. At a steal of a price.


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Jankjr

Grabbed a few sticks I've been wanting to try at OVTC in Richmond.


----------



## mpomario

Jankjr said:


> Grabbed a few sticks I've been wanting to try at OVTC in Richmond.


Those cracker crumbs are really good especially if you take your time with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Reloading









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

In yesterday's mail;
Emilio Grimalkin Halloween 
Irish car bomb
White Chocolate Mocha
Crux Limitada
Boutique Seconds
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

kacey said:


> In yesterday's mail;
> Emilio Grimalkin Halloween
> Irish car bomb
> White Chocolate Mocha
> Crux Limitada
> Boutique Seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


This years irish car bomb is better than last years !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## ScottyB

AB Tempus from the @-Stinky- sale. Awesome smokes at an insane price.


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> In yesterday's mail;
> Emilio Grimalkin Halloween
> Irish car bomb
> White Chocolate Mocha
> Crux Limitada
> Boutique Seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Think I'll give the white chocolate mocha and Irish car bombs a try. Put in my cart a couple times but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Think I'll give the white chocolate mocha and Irish car bombs a try. Put in my cart a couple times but never pulled the trigger.


Do it! If you dont like them....I will buy the remaining ones without question....:grin2:


----------



## Dran

Hard to argue with that logic!


----------



## Hickorynut

10er from a forum sale. I'm doin the happy dance jig right now. Hey, @greasemonger I found the rest of the family!

#nowaitingonaisle5 #rottagedtoperfection









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## huffer33

First bite of the CFed Apple.

Emilio bundle, white chocolate mocha, Irish car bomb, and a couple sa-17









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> 10er from a forum sale. I'm doin the happy dance jig right now. Hey, @*greasemonger* I found the rest of the family!
> 
> #nowaitingonaisle5 #rottagedtoperfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Ooooh I bet those are smoking guuud.


----------



## GOT14U

nice, if you want to trade a gremlin 18' let me know...maybe we can put together a package. great pick up....I was gonna get a box but got snafood by medical bills 



kacey said:


> In yesterday's mail;
> Emilio Grimalkin Halloween
> Irish car bomb
> White Chocolate Mocha
> Crux Limitada
> Boutique Seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> nice, if you want to trade a gremlin 18' let me know...maybe we can put together a package. great pick up....I was gonna get a box but got snafood by medical bills


Happy to do trades.  I'll ship ya some cigars you ship me back something different.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Hickorynut said:


> 10er from a forum sale. I'm doin the happy dance jig right now. Hey, @greasemonger I found the rest of the family!
> 
> #nowaitingonaisle5 #rottagedtoperfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Lovely lovely cello! Had one similar to that a year ago.....gooooooodddddddd!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

^^^ Nice order!!!......I'll be right over to help.


----------



## Olecharlie

Today from Small batch. The Esteli were 35%off should have bought a box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

I hate Tapatalk. In Todays mail;
BLK WKS Sindustry 20 5x50
Warped Don Reynaldo Regalos 
Regalos 5 x 46 / 5-pack
Warped Futuro Seleccion
Suprema (5.6 x 46) / 5 Pack
Warped La Hacienda
Gran Robusto 5.5x52 / 5 Pack
Warped GR88 Sampler
5 Pack Sampler
Aganorsa Arsenio Ramos Tribute-CigFed EXCLUSIVE
20 Pack
Whipped Cream
Robusto 5 x 50 / 10 Pack























Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I hate Tapatalk
> Today's mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Oh those sindustry's are freekin great!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

And tomorrow is another great day for me not my mail-carrier, I seem to lose them quickly.
_Morphine Corona (2018) - Box of 18_ 
_Boondock Saint Corona Larga 2018 - Box of 20_ 
_Archetype Fantasy Series Sampler_ 
_Black Label Limited Edition Sampler_ 
_Eat Your Green Bees Pack_


----------



## haegejc

My latest B&M purchases. I have a problem. need my buddy to take my CC away!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

EZ blending sessions. This batch looks pretty great. Well pleased.


----------



## JtAv8tor

TexaSmoke said:


> EZ blending sessions. This batch looks pretty great. Well pleased.


Love the blending session bundles.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U

Ordered these awhile ago but just now got time to go get them....grabbed me a sweet Jane for a buddy....maybe this will start him down this hobby...also stoked to get these RM 101 circle games! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

The Man brought back from Puerto Rico by @Hickorynut. Can't thank you enogh for picking these up for me.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My package from small batch cigars.
Mow it's nap time for them






























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My famous order
La Flor Dominicana;
TCFKA
The Chisel maduro
Double press
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My CI order from a while ago









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

damn good order right there! thats the truth!


kacey said:


> My CI order from a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Holly friggen cow @kacey!!!! You might have a problem lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Bigjohn said:


> Holly friggen cow @*kacey*!!!! You might have a problem lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only problem i have is that I can't smoke em until after a good long nap. And I really want to try that boondock to see if it's box worthy. Although I must admit I did just blindly buy a box based on what the review was. So maybe I should have snapped up the box of boondocks.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Only problem i have is that I can't smoke em until after a good long nap. And I really want to try that boondock to see if it's box worthy. Although I must admit I did just blindly buy a box based on what the review was. So maybe I should have snapped up the box of boondocks.


Don't fool yourself....it's crate worthy! Get more if you can! I know where some are if you have a problem finding them.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

kacey said:


> My CI order from a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Good lawd Kacey!!!! You are packing and stacking them man! Where and how are you storing all of these sticks?


----------



## kacey

skipper469 said:


> Good lawd Kacey!!!! You are packing and stacking them man! Where and how are you storing all of these sticks?


I have a 200sqft media room that I use as a storage area. Inside there I have 12 tupperdors, 2 storagedors, and a wineador. In the bar I have 5 humidors. I am about to order another dozen lg tupperdors.


----------



## GOT14U

you go boy!


kacey said:


> I have a 200sqft media room that I use as a storage area. Inside there I have 12 tupperdors, 2 storagedors, and a wineador. In the bar I have 5 humidors. I am about to order another dozen lg tupperdors.


----------



## Westside Threat

Haha...and I thought I had a lot of cigars.


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Don't fool yourself....it's craterr worthy! Get more if you can! I know where some are if you have a problem finding them.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Serious cigars says thank you. My CC company will be sending you a bonus.
2 boxes of Boondock Saints double corona and robusto. Found a box of la bomba warheads on sale also.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Serious cigars says thank you. My CC company will be sending you a bonus.
> 
> 2 boxes of Boondock Saints double corona and robusto. Found a box of la bomba warheads on sale also.


They are freakin great! You won't be disappointed!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## haegejc

Ewood said:


> Box O' Candy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to stop reading all of these threads. I just could not pass up the price of these on Holts with free shipping. :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Serious cigars says thank you. My CC company will be sending you a bonus.
> 2 boxes of Boondock Saints double corona and robusto. Found a box of la bomba warheads on sale also.


Wow an amazing haul indeed!


----------



## Olecharlie

My latest meger purchase in comparison with most you guys!

Popcorn Sutton brewed great moonshine so they say! Either way he’s a trip.


----------



## cjmmm47

Hi, my name is Chris, and I may have a problem.....


----------



## Dran

Olecharlie said:


> My latest meger purchase in comparison with most you guys!
> 
> Popcorn Sutton brewed great moonshine so they say! Either way he's a trip.


 quality over quantity brother! Love between the lines!


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> My latest meger purchase in comparison with most you guys!
> 
> Popcorn Sutton brewed great moonshine so they say! Either way he's a trip.


Those Balmoral's are pretty good. Nice purchase. Trying to get my local B&M to start carrying them.


----------



## kacey

cjmmm47 said:


> Hi, my name is Chris, and I may have a problem.....


Yes you do. Lots of the same cigar..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## disco_potato

cjmmm47 said:


> Hi, my name is Chris, and I may have a problem.....


Don't make the same mistake many of us did. Spending lots of money on cheap smokes when you're starting out can lead to most of them being left behind as your palate develops.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail day!
CFed purchases: BLTC Sampler, Emilio Bundle, Irish Car Bomb









CBid favs

















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> My latest meger purchase in comparison with most you guys!
> 
> Popcorn Sutton brewed great moonshine so they say! Either way he's a trip.


In all honesty he probably didn't make the best shine...here's why. When moonshiners are in it for the money they use sugar and they have done this since prohibition. Sugar gives shine that bite...hobbyists probably make better shine then he ever did, I would put my pure corn shine up against his any day of the week....no sugar added, so the drink is so smooth and flavorful it's insane....not saying he is a bad or anything like that...he just was in it for the profit at some point...probably still good drink I'm sure. Off my soapbox 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> In all honesty he probably didn't make the best shine...here's why. When moonshiners are in it for the money they use sugar and they have done this since prohibition. Sugar gives shine that bite...hobbyists probably make better shine then he ever did, I would put my pure corn shine up against his any day of the week....no sugar added, so the drink is so smooth and flavorful it's insane....not saying he is a bad or anything like that...he just was in it for the profit at some point...probably still good drink I'm sure. Off my soapbox
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


So what your saying is that you're offering to send out samples for comparison. Man, that's super generous of you!


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> So what your saying is that you're offering to send out samples for comparison. Man, that's super generous of you!


I need to get off my butt and make some, ''tis the season here in AZ

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> I need to get off my butt and make some, ''tis the season here in AZ
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Heck yeah! Get on that!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> I need to get off my butt and make some, ''tis the season here in AZ
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It's only a 4 hour drive. Let me know when the first batch is done. I'll being the sticks, and change my nickname to Quality Control!!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## cjmmm47

disco_potato said:


> Don't make the same mistake many of us did. Spending lots of money on cheap smokes when you're starting out can lead to most of them being left behind as your palate develops.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk





kacey said:


> Yes you do. Lots of the same cigar..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 @disco_potato and @kacey, Yeah, I know... you're right. Problem is that I've got an impulsive personality and it's definitely gotten me in trouble before lol

My only justifications were that (a) I DO like all of these sticks, (b) I smoke 2-3 a day so tend to go through cigars quickly, and (c) everything in the picture averaged out to just cents over $3 a stick.

But yeah, probably pretty stupid :-(


----------



## akpreacherplayz

cjmmm47 said:


> @disco_potato and @kacey, Yeah, I know... you're right. Problem is that I've got an impulsive personality and it's definitely gotten me in trouble before lol
> 
> My only justifications were that (a) I DO like all of these sticks, (b) I smoke 2-3 a day so tend to go through cigars quickly, and (c) everything in the picture averaged out to just cents over $3 a stick.
> 
> But yeah, probably pretty stupid :-(


Brother it sounds like you picked up a bunch of sticks you know you like for a good price, that doesn't sound stupid to me! I had one of those Reconquesta perfectos the other night and it was amazing.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## disco_potato

cjmmm47 said:


> @disco_potato and @kacey, Yeah, I know... you're right. Problem is that I've got an impulsive personality and it's definitely gotten me in trouble before lol
> 
> My only justifications were that (a) I DO like all of these sticks, (b) I smoke 2-3 a day so tend to go through cigars quickly, and (c) everything in the picture averaged out to just cents over $3 a stick.
> 
> But yeah, probably pretty stupid :-(


If you're going to spend time on cbid, make sure you have the history tracker tool for chrome. If you're using a different browser, use https://herf.io/bids . It gives you a good idea of what a good/bad price is.

If I'm ever on cbid, it's to get a good deal on Tatuaje, Oliva V/mb3, Liga Privada, accessories.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> In all honesty he probably didn't make the best shine...here's why. When moonshiners are in it for the money they use sugar and they have done this since prohibition. Sugar gives shine that bite...hobbyists probably make better shine then he ever did, I would put my pure corn shine up against his any day of the week....no sugar added, so the drink is so smooth and flavorful it's insane....not saying he is a bad or anything like that...he just was in it for the profit at some point...probably still good drink I'm sure. Off my soapbox
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No doubt your accurate on that account. I know little about shine, and I'm sure unless your a hobbyist it's all about the money. I do know I had a brother from the Army that was from Peru. All he talked about was how strong his country's alcoholic drinks were and wanted to try some shine. At 6ft 7in, a 16 shoe size and 300lbs, he never wanted to try shine again! I handed him 16 oz and he drank it down lol. (Stupid of me it could have killed him) He never talked about his country's strong drinks again lol. Ive had maybe 3 drinks of that stuff in my lifetime. I did ride with my cousin when I was maybe 12 years old; brought a load off the mountain in a 57 Ford all set up for hauling shine. I'm sure it was cheaply made back then it was illegal and there was a big paying market. TN and KY produced a lot of moonshine in those days.


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Mail day!
> CFed purchases: BLTC Sampler, Emilio Bundle, Irish Car Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBid favs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Glad your stocking up for my visit next year 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> Glad your stocking up for my visit next year
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Yep!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PTAaron

I keep seeing these on the "2 for 1" shelf at my local B&M... thought the labels were cool so why not.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PTAaron said:


> I keep seeing these on the "2 for 1" shelf at my local B&M... thought the labels were cool so why not.


Nice, those Chief Cool Arrows have become one of my favorites!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ COTM









Trade with my main man @Dran









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Spencer480

My order from cigar federation came in today 5pack of whipped cream a FHK box press and a muestra Dr SAKA Nacatamale


----------



## Ewood

PTAaron said:


> I keep seeing these on the "2 for 1" shelf at my local B&M... thought the labels were cool so why not.


Rest those Arrows for a few months, you won't be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Crowned Heads exclusive for Ohio - Buckeye Land


----------



## Dran

More of a trade than a purchase, with @akpreaherplayz, gotta re-read the agreement, but i think theres a little extra in here!


----------



## CRenshaw86

Irish Car Bomb and White Chocolate Mocha from CFed.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I see the secret is out on CF....lots of purchases from them these days! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

And now we wait for them to hike their prices like EZ....


----------



## kacey

I was wondering why i heard screeching tires and a revving engine. Todays mail left on the porch. Four orders one bomb and one pif.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I was wondering why i heard screeching tires and a revving engine. Todays mail left on the porch. Four orders one bomb and one pif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hot damn that's a haul...one of those looks familiar

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> And now we wait for them to hike their prices like EZ....


CF will be the budget EZ....that's what I see happening for awhile anyway

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## g1k

Stopped by Casa De Montecristo while visiting NC this weekend.










Ryan


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I was wondering why i heard screeching tires and a revving engine. Todays mail left on the porch. Four orders one bomb and one pif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Lmao....okay so as soon as I responded to your post I get a box delivered....needless to say it is the one I sent you....I sent my wife to mail this...well I sent the same box that you had sent me and since I had a couple drinks the night I sent it to you I didn't notice I needed to cross out the label on the bottom...so I just bombed myself! Holy crap that is classic...FYI your package will go out in the morning...and hopefully I'll get it right this time....
















Man I was druuuunk last Thursday!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Got one myself too @WNYTony. I'm very excited to smoke one this weekend. I have 2 more boxes of these on hold if I like them (the store got 10).


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....okay so as soon as I responded to your post I get a box delivered....needless to say it is the one I sent you....I sent my wife to mail this...well I sent the same box that you had sent me and since I had a couple drinks the night I sent it to you I didn't notice I needed to cross out the label on the bottom...so I just bombed myself! Holy crap that is classic...FYI your package will go out in the morning...and hopefully I'll get it right this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I was druuuunk last Thursday!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I got mine man! Super awesome selection. I'd take a pic but I cant move right now lol.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> I got mine man! Super awesome selection. I'd take a pic but I cant move right now lol.


You stay right where your at till that boy wakes up! Golden times!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> Got one myself too @WNYTony. I'm very excited to smoke one this weekend. I have 2 more boxes of these on hold if I like them (the store got 10).


Perfect - ya gotta support your home state ! 
I was part of a 15 box group buy - that shop got 20 boxes. Nice that they will hold for you - anxious to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Dran

Buckeye Born, so i obviously need to try to find a way to snag one of those!! I know the Tennessee Waltz is on my buy again list thanks to @skipper469!


----------



## GOT14U

I hate this thread! just saying!


----------



## Rondo

All My Ex's Maduro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


>


Fancy. I've got some Late Hours and BP Nicaraguas coming my way. Had no idea how much cheaper they are outside the US. It's crazy.


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....okay so as soon as I responded to your post I get a box delivered....needless to say it is the one I sent you....I sent my wife to mail this...well I sent the same box that you had sent me and since I had a couple drinks the night I sent it to you I didn't notice I needed to cross out the label on the bottom...so I just bombed myself! Holy crap that is classic...FYI your package will go out in the morning...and hopefully I'll get it right this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I was druuuunk last Thursday!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


ROFLMAO We all make mistakes.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In todays mail.
30 Nica Libre with 2 herf a dors
2 15 pack DE samplers
Ramon Buesso The genesis project









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Buckeye Born, so i obviously need to try to find a way to snag one of those!! I know the Tennessee Waltz is on my buy again list thanks to @skipper469!


I have a Buckeye in the cooler, haven't tried it yet. The Tn Waltz is readily available at the B&M here in TN, in case you can't find them.


----------



## skipper469

Dran said:


> Buckeye Born, so i obviously need to try to find a way to snag one of those!! I know the Tennessee Waltz is on my buy again list thanks to @skipper469!


Don't you worry about that brother. I've got you covered. 3...2...1...:wink2:


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> In todays mail.
> 30 Nica Libre with 2 herf a dors
> 2 15 pack DE samplers
> Ramon Buesso The genesis project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Check those herf a dors for leaks. They are notorious. I went through two and finally just kept it and fixed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

mpomario said:


> Check those herf a dors for leaks. They are notorious. I went through two and finally just kept it and fixed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean by leak I always remove, or do not use, the humidification pucks. The things are ok for getting a humidor seasoned but after that useless. And a far as keeping RH goes, well I tend to use the larger boveda in them because, I open and close a traveling humidor several times a day if not multiple times an hour.


----------



## mpomario

I flash light checked the first two they sent me. Both had huge gaps. Ended up keeping the last one and removed the gasket. Filled the slot with a small bead of aquarium sealant, let it dry, then reinstalled the gasket. Air tight. Probably over kill as they are not in their for long. Just something you might want to be aware of, especially if you are taking it on a long trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

g1k said:


> Stopped by Casa De Montecristo while visiting NC this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


In Statesville? Cool spot.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....okay so as soon as I responded to your post I get a box delivered....needless to say it is the one I sent you....I sent my wife to mail this...well I sent the same box that you had sent me and since I had a couple drinks the night I sent it to you I didn't notice I needed to cross out the label on the bottom...so I just bombed myself! Holy crap that is classic...FYI your package will go out in the morning...and hopefully I'll get it right this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I was druuuunk last Thursday!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I have to learn not to take sips of my drink while actively reading posts... lesson learned.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

kacey said:


> In todays mail.
> 30 Nica Libre with 2 herf a dors
> 2 15 pack DE samplers
> Ramon Buesso The genesis project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Love the Nica Libres, and I've got that same ashtray on the way. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

mpomario said:


> I flash light checked the first two they sent me. Both had huge gaps. Ended up keeping the last one and removed the gasket. Filled the slot with a small bead of aquarium sealant, let it dry, then reinstalled the gasket. Air tight. Probably over kill as they are not in their for long. Just something you might want to be aware of, especially if you are taking it on a long trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome tip!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jankjr

Local B&M just got the full line of BLTC. Been wanting to try these.


----------



## skipper469

^^^^^Nice choice!!! Your going to love them. Stellar smoke!


----------



## g1k

Alrightdriver said:


> In Statesville? Cool spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


They moved to Moresville, but yes, it that area. I preferred the old place in Statesville. It had more character.

Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> In todays mail.
> 30 Nica Libre with 2 herf a dors
> 2 15 pack DE samplers
> Ramon Buesso The genesis project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Those are all solid affordable goodies that age well. The Genesis ashtray is pretty sweet. I haven't had the heart to spoil it yet 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

PS: From what you buried me in and watching what you light...ima gonna say you need to go ahead and get the Habano Genesis....right @LeatherNeck?


----------



## TCstr8

LFD event at the local tonight.
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A couple things in the mail today.

Some new to me Nicaraguan Overrun vitolas









Some goodies









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cjmmm47

Had to join the party and see what the fuss was all about










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In today's mail a bundle of Norteno
and 26 JVN cigars. One of everything, except i went ahead and grabbed 2 Dog walkers and 2 vaqueros.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Those are all solid affordable goodies that age well. The Genesis ashtray is pretty sweet. I haven't had the heart to spoil it yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk
> 
> PS: From what you buried me in and watching what you light...ima gonna say you need to go ahead and get the Habano Genesis....right @LeatherNeck?


Absolutely! IMHO, the Habano is the best of the line. Which reminds me, I haven't had one in a while...


----------



## Rabidawise

CCA Filerokee and a 6er of RP Ocean Club torpedoes. Box split with @Dran


----------



## GOT14U

nice! for a cool arrow! lmao...


Rabidawise said:


> CCA Filerokee and a 6er of RP Ocean Club torpedoes. Box split with @Dran


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> nice! for a cool arrow! lmao...


Gotta love the box price of these! If only we could get other boutiques this cheap!


----------



## GOT14U

I better smoke the one I got to see if they are worth it.....but the name always has me cracking up....all you gringos are for the most part clueless....a$$holes


Rabidawise said:


> Gotta love the box price of these! If only we could get other boutiques this cheap!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> I better smoke the one I got to see if they are worth it.....but the name always has me cracking up....all you gringos are for the most part clueless....a$$holes


You'd better smoke it up soon! Us clueless Gringos are going to buy them all up!


----------



## GOT14U

LOL...you do know the name means ASShole in spanish....that is what I crack up about....damn gringos!


Rabidawise said:


> You'd better smoke it up soon! Us clueless Gringos are going to buy them all up!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> CCA Filerokee and a 6er of RP Ocean Club torpedoes. Box split with @Dran


Ooooohhh those Ocean Clubs!!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Alrightdriver

cjmmm47 said:


> Had to join the party and see what the fuss was all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All these posts are starting to temp me.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Alrightdriver said:


> All these posts are starting to temp me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Decided to smoke one of the little ones last night ROTT.... even still, it was very tasty all the way down to the finger-burnin' nub! Can't wait to see how much better it gets after getting buried for a while.

The smell of these after opening the box was very unique as well, and probably the most enjoyable box smell I've had yet.

If budget allowed I wouldn't mind picking up another box lol


----------



## Dran

Rabidawise said:


> CCA Filerokee and a 6er of RP Ocean Club torpedoes. Box split with @Dran


 can't wait!! Mailcall Monday! Got my C&COTM from EZ that will probably hit Monday too!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> LOL...you do know the name means ASShole in spanish....that is what I crack up about....damn gringos!


It seems like quite a few of the names and vitola names are based on several culeros Booth ran across while getting into cigars. It's hilarious.


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Me happy, oh yeah.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Milk and cookies. The new sticker is nice as well

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Milk and cookies. The new sticker is nice as well
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


That is a nice sticker.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Milk & Cookies


----------



## Bvolm680

cjmmm47 said:


> Had to join the party and see what the fuss was all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting to try one what do you think of them?


----------



## genomez

Today's haul...


----------



## cjmmm47

Bvolm680 said:


> I've been wanting to try one what do you think of them?


I smoked one of the little ones ROTT, and even then it was phenomenal. To start, the smell of the cigars in the box was amazing. The cigar itself was ok for the first inch, then really opened up, and was awesome down to the little nub that started burming my fingers  I'm anxious to get them some proper rest and smoke more of them!

Highly recommended


----------



## skipper469

genomez said:


> Today's haul...


That's a quality haul right there!


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2::grin2:


I guess you liked them ! Picking up my Crown Reserves tomorrow


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> I guess you liked them ! Picking up my Crown Reserves tomorrow


Yes very much. I have smoked 4 now (I cheated and started smoking them Thursday). Each one has been crazy with how much complexity there is to these. The 1st one I smoked reminded me of a LC14 and the one I smoked last night has crazy floral to it. I've LOVED each one. I was a bit bummed they only got 1 of the Buckeye hats though and it was already gone. I had a choice of 1 free hat per box. The cashier tried to pawn off a Gurkha hat to me :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2::grin2:


I'm sure its a good stick, but that hat is legit. May have to browse the interwebs for one of those.


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> Yes very much. I have smoked 4 now (I cheated and started smoking them Thursday). Each one has been crazy with how much complexity there is to these. The 1st one I smoked reminded me of a LC14 and the one I smoked last night has crazy floral to it. I've LOVED each one. I was a bit bummed they only got 1 of the Buckeye hats though and it was already gone. I had a choice of 1 free hat per box. The cashier tried to pawn off a Gurkha hat to me :vs_laugh:


LC 14 ??? I didn't get that from it, but ok.

I got the other style hat that looks like a Buckeyes hat - happy to send it to you if you want it being that you're actually from Ohio and can wear it without threats lol. (I had one guy tell me he'd buy a box just to burn the hat) And if that's not enticing enough, I'll throw in a Gurkha hat for free because it doesn't sound like you got one at the shop !


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> LC 14 ??? I didn't get that from it, but ok.
> 
> I got the other style hat that looks like a Buckeyes hat - happy to send it to you if you want it being that you're actually from Ohio and can wear it without threats lol. (I had one guy tell me he'd buy a box just to burn the hat) And if that's not enticing enough, I'll throw in a Gurkha hat for free because it doesn't sound like you got one at the shop !


I would be VERY interested in the Buckeye hat. I could throw in a few sticks too and give ya this other hat I got with the other box if you want.


----------



## Pius X

Everyone's jumping on those chief cool arrows! Fantastic packaging on those. I gotta stop watching this thread, my storage capacity is full, I got plenty of cigars but yet I want to try MORE


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pius X said:


> Everyone's jumping on those chief cool arrows! Fantastic packaging on those. I gotta stop watching this thread, my storage capacity is full, I got plenty of cigars but yet I want to try MORE


No such thing as full storage capacity. Tupperware is CHEAP!


----------



## Pius X

TexaSmoke said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's jumping on those chief cool arrows! Fantastic packaging on those. I gotta stop watching this thread, my storage capacity is full, I got plenty of cigars but yet I want to try MORE
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as full storage capacity. Tupperware is CHEAP!
Click to expand...

it's just a lie I try to tell myself


----------



## Rondo

Blessed Leaf Rhema, Brass Knuckles, Green Army Men, Fried Chicken Xtra Crispy, Fortune Cookie, Zeppelin and a couple hitchhikers.


----------



## Olecharlie

Small shipment from C Fed


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 231642
> 
> 
> Blessed Leaf Rhema, Brass Knuckles, Green Army Men, Fried Chicken Xtra Crispy, Fortune Cookie, Zeppelin and a couple hitchhikers.


Drooling.....


----------



## memp2atl85

My weekend smokes

8-5-8 maduro
Flor de las Antilles maduro
Le Careme










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

memp2atl85 said:


> My weekend smokes
> 
> 8-5-8 maduro
> Flor de las Antilles maduro
> Le Careme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did you sneak in my house and take a picture on my countertops?? I'd had to double take to make sure that wasn't one of my pictures! Lol


----------



## memp2atl85

Rabidawise said:


> Did you sneak in my house and take a picture on my countertops?? I'd had to double take to make sure that wasn't one of my pictures! Lol


Makes me feel like I'm doing something right with the sticks I'm trying out. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

memp2atl85 said:


> Makes me feel like I'm doing something right with the sticks I'm trying out. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are! I love all three of those!


----------



## csk415

memp2atl85 said:


> My weekend smokes
> 
> 8-5-8 maduro
> Flor de las Antilles maduro
> Le Careme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thats a nice trio of smokes. Good pick up. If you like those you will be happy to know that you can usually find good deals online for them.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

RIP storage! Why do I do this to myself?!?! Gonna have to get another cooler, maybe after Christmas.
















































Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

akpreacherplayz said:


> RIP storage! Why do I do this to myself?!?! Gonna have to get another cooler, maybe after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


If you don't have enough storage, you can send the overflow my way and I'll smoke errrrr store them for you... no charge.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peapaw said:


> If you don't have enough storage, you can send the overflow my way and I'll smoke errrrr store them for you... no charge.


What a gentleman!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## csk415

akpreacherplayz said:


> RIP storage! Why do I do this to myself?!?! Gonna have to get another cooler, maybe after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Those ave Maria are the bomb diggity.


----------



## kacey

CFed COM
CI name your price 2 5vers larange, 2 5vers of padilla. And 2 5vers Quesada molotov cocktail.
2 boxes DE HE Miami 
Foundry time flies and Aging Room Quattro F55
Matilde Quadrata Torpedo, Southern Draw Quick Draw, Plasencia
Joya sampler



















































Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> CFed COM
> CI name your price 2 5vers larange, 2 5vers of padilla. And 2 5vers Quesada molotov cocktail.
> 2 boxes DE HE Miami
> Foundry time flies and Aging Room Quattro F55
> Matilde Quadrata Torpedo, Southern Draw Quick Draw, Plasencia
> Joya sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Damn....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> Small shipment from C Fed


Good choice on those Viaje :thumb:

Crowned Heads Court Reserve


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Good choice on those Viaje :thumb:
> 
> Crowned Heads Court Reserve


Good enough for 2 boxes, eh? Must be onto something.


----------



## WNYTony

TexaSmoke said:


> Good enough for 2 boxes, eh? Must be onto something.


Well I'm a huge Crowned Heads fan and I have enough experience with them and trust them enough to blindly order 2 boxes (note different sizes) of most of their new releases before trying them. It's not really the recommended method of buying LOL. I did show restraint and only got one box of the Buckeye Land.... so far.


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Well I'm a huge Crowned Heads fan and I have enough experience with them and trust them enough to blindly order 2 boxes (note different sizes) of most of their new releases before trying them. It's not really the recommended method of buying LOL. I did show restraint and only got one box of the Buckeye Land.... so far.


I'll agree with the Crowned Heads fandom. Haven't had a bad stick from them yet. Not many marcas I could stand behind like that, but they are one of them along with warped and BLTC.


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Good choice on those Viaje :thumb:
> 
> Crowned Heads Court Reserve


Hey bae......... JK

You have been grabbing some good looking sticks latley.

I was watching Chicago fire the other night and thought to myself why was the CHCR logo on the jacket. Had to do a triple take to make sure it wasn't.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation Cigar Club

Some new sticks to me, will have to do some research while they rest.


----------



## skipper469

TexaSmoke said:


> I'll agree with the Crowned Heads fandom. Haven't had a bad stick from them yet. Not many marcas I could stand behind like that, but they are one of them along with warped and BLTC.


I'll echo that sentiment. Crowned Heads put out some amazingly tasty sticks. The only one I've had that I wasn't keen on was a 2018 Las Calveras, but I'd gladly revisit it again. I look forward to trying the Buckeye Land and CHC. Hopefully I can find some soon.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigar Federation Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

C Bid.....Punch London Club, Jericho Hill, Rocky Patel ITC


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> EZ Milk & Cookies


I pulled one of these out of the package today and drooled all over it lol... gonna try and give it atleast 2 weeks before I try one. This stick has that look, that look of I think it's gonna be awesome and I wish I would have sprung for a whole box while I had the chance look. We shall see.


----------



## csk415

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cigar Federation Mexican Hot Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sounds interesting.


----------



## BKurt

Jumped all over a few deals the past week.. also had a little trade with @Dran for a bull and a few body guards.. this haul should last me for a bit..










Stoked to finally see what the buzz is all about with the Rose of Sharon...

Fyi the unbanded sticks are from CFed : Irish car bombs, white choc mocha, blonde bombshells..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

kacey said:


> CFed COM
> CI name your price 2 5vers larange, 2 5vers of padilla. And 2 5vers Quesada molotov cocktail.
> 2 boxes DE HE Miami
> Foundry time flies and Aging Room Quattro F55
> Matilde Quadrata Torpedo, Southern Draw Quick Draw, Plasencia
> Joya sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ahhh, I definitely need to stop by your place on my next trip to PDX if anything just to take a tour of your collection!


----------



## cjmmm47

BKurt said:


> Jumped all over a few deals the past week.. also had a little trade with @Dran for a bull and a few body guards.. this haul should last me for a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoked to finally see what the buzz is all about with the Rose of Sharon...
> 
> Fyi the unbanded sticks are from CFed : Irish car bombs, white choc mocha, blonde bombshells..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dang nice haul there! It's like looking at a visual wish list lol Especially the Rose of Sharon and Bull... curious what you think of them. Really wanting to try some Flying Pig sized sticks too, love that size profile!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Easternn Standard Cream Crush
(Wonder why some of the bands are different?)

Blinds Man Bluff

Blinds Man Bluff - Connecticut

Long Live the King - The Heater

My Father - Connecticut


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> Easternn Standard Cream Crush
> *(Wonder why some of the bands are different?)*
> 
> Blinds Man Bluff
> 
> Blinds Man Bluff - Connecticut
> 
> Long Live the King - The Heater
> 
> My Father - Connecticut


When Matt Booth was making his return, they snuck some of the cigars banded with his face into boxes/5ers. It was a hint at the new booth/caldwell/bellatto partnership.


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> Easternn Standard Cream Crush
> (Wonder why some of the bands are different?)
> 
> Blinds Man Bluff
> 
> Blinds Man Bluff - Connecticut
> 
> Long Live the King - The Heater
> 
> My Father - Connecticut


They are just aged a bit more....they grey hair is a give away! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

BKurt said:


> Jumped all over a few deals the past week.. also had a little trade with @Dran for a bull and a few body guards.. this haul should last me for a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoked to finally see what the buzz is all about with the Rose of Sharon...
> 
> Fyi the unbanded sticks are from CFed : Irish car bombs, white choc mocha, blonde bombshells..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm curious to see what you think of the Southern Draw Rose of Sharon. It's piqued my curiosity.


----------



## BKurt

skipper469 said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of the Southern Draw Rose of Sharon. It's piqued my curiosity.


Yeah, these RoS Lanceros have so much internet hype behind it -- I broke down and got a 5'er when I saw them on sale on monster. Threw 4 in the freezer and set one aside in my "smoke soon" tupper that I keep in the bottom of my wineador... will definitely light that one up this weekend and post my thoughts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

This months C&COTM! Excited for the burnt ends.... Even though there's some moderate wrapper damage... Just mix up some glue and patch it up.. Doesnt feel worth bothering them over 1 stick when i can resolve the issue myself. Next post is #9000!


----------



## disco_potato

Let's get this *OVER 9000!!!!!!!*


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> This months C&COTM! Excited for the burnt ends.... Even though there's some moderate wrapper damage... Just mix up some glue and patch it up.. Doesnt feel worth bothering them over 1 stick when i can resolve the issue myself. Next post is #9000!
> View attachment 231968


The bracelet is a cool touch.


----------



## Pius X

First I just want to say I hate this thread! Look what you made me buy! I also drug @g1k into the madness for a box split. Look at the packaging on these guys, phenomenal box, design, everything! Hope they smoke as good as they look!


----------



## cjmmm47

Pius X said:


> First I just want to say I hate this thread! Look what you made me buy! I also drug @g1k into the madness for a box split. Look at the packaging on these guys, phenomenal box, design, everything! Hope they smoke as good as they look!
> View attachment 231978
> View attachment 231980
> View attachment 231982


They do smoke as good as they look... and they look awesome. Definitely my favorite box lol


----------



## Dran

Had one today! Tons of mild flavors... I know... Doesn't make sense... But That's the only way i can describe it! I didn't even know that picture was on the bottom! But it is my favorite box! Simple yet elegant.


----------



## deke

I really wasn't worried all of these bids would go through on the Devil Site in one day. I was wrong.......


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> This months C&COTM! Excited for the burnt ends.... Even though there's some moderate wrapper damage... Just mix up some glue and patch it up.. Doesnt feel worth bothering them over 1 stick when i can resolve the issue myself. Next post is #9000!
> View attachment 231968


Oh that Cleaver tho!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

deke said:


> I really wasn't worried all of these bids would go through on the Devil Site in one day. I was wrong.......


Those RP's are really good.


----------



## haegejc

Pius X said:


> First I just want to say I hate this thread! Look what you made me buy! I also drug @*g1k* into the madness for a box split. Look at the packaging on these guys, phenomenal box, design, everything! Hope they smoke as good as they look!
> View attachment 231978
> View attachment 231980
> View attachment 231982


It did it to me too. Luv the boxing!! Plan on having the first this Friday!


----------



## csk415

Cbid grab for 22 (plus shipping). Not to shabby for just under $3 a stick.


----------



## skipper469

Small Batch COTM club shipment. I'm pleased.

My Father 10th Anniversary 
Illusione Singulare Miserere
Caldwell Pacific Standard (West Coast Exclusive)
AVO 30th LE05
RoMa Craft Neanderthal HN


----------



## g1k

CBid order arrived today - Shipped Tuesday, in my box this afternoon. Can't compain about that.










Ryan


----------



## haegejc

My first EZ's *All My EX's Maduro *


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Cbid grab for 22 (plus shipping). Not to shabby for just under $3 a stick.


Mmmmmm the Triple-A is always good. I need to re-up my stash. The 5.5x55 box-pressed is my favorite.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I love the Ezra Zion CCOTM!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione Fume D'Amour Lagunas,4.25x42 + 5 CK Aganorsa Puro! These were a bargin so we will see how they taste and smoke.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

akpreacherplayz said:


> I love the Ezra Zion CCOTM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Man, look what I got this month...























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz

SoCal Gunner said:


> Man, look what I got this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Daaaaanngg! I've told them before that they need to do a better job of packaging! Last time that happened to me I emailed them right away, they responded quickly and sent all new cigars!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

akpreacherplayz said:


> I love the Ezra Zion CCOTM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


On a side note; did you try on the leather wrap bracelet thing?

I might send mine to Dino to wear as a ring.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz

SoCal Gunner said:


> On a side note; did you try on the leather wrap bracelet thing?
> 
> I might send mine to Dino to wear as a ring.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Lol yes I did, I'm gonna try to make it into a pipe stand

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

akpreacherplayz said:


> Lol yes I did, I'm gonna try to make it into a pipe stand
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


WTF? Was that made for our girlfriends? Nah, maybe our kids?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz

SoCal Gunner said:


> WTF? Was that made for our girlfriends? Nah, maybe our kids?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Kids I'm guessing, it seems like a quality piece of leather though!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

New World Connecticut

Montecristo White Series Vintage Connecticut

Eastern Standard


----------



## PanzaVerde

My last purchase of the year  due to Christmas. There will be a big one coming first of the year with my Bday being the 8th of January. You can bet on it


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> My last purchase of the year  due to Christmas. There will be a big one coming first of the year with my Bday being the 8th of January. You can bet on it


Missed out on the lonsdale. Ordered a box of the Coronitas by mistake and cancelled it. I thought it was the corona sized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Missed out on the lonsdale. Ordered a box of the Coronitas by mistake and cancelled it. I thought it was the corona sized.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking for something smaller for when I don't have much time to smoke. The Coronas are on sale now I think.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> I was looking for something smaller for when I don't have much time to smoke. The Coronas are on sale now I think.


Yes they are. I hate to say I missed them when they were $10 cheaper. I have my eyes on a box of GOTF for the same price though. Bought a couple today to try out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Yes they are. I hate to say I missed them when they were $10 cheaper. I have my eyes on a box of GOTF for the same price though. Bought a couple today to try out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed with the GOTF. Sitting on one right now that I think about smoking here and there and then decide I'll wait haha.


----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped by the B&M today and picked up a couple smokes. Mainly in order to pick up two sticks for two Bombs going out to a couple fine BOTL! 

Lol


----------



## SilkyJ

Stopped by the b&m to pick up some fuel for a lighter and some empty boxes for my wife and these were calling my name.


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Stopped by the B&M today and picked up a couple smokes. Mainly in order to pick up two sticks for two Bombs going out to a couple fine BOTL!
> 
> Lol


Question, if you know. How do the Nasty compare to the Papa?


----------



## Peapaw

Picked up a few more sticks while I was at the cigar bar.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

worth it just for the sticker!


haegejc said:


> My first EZ's *All My EX's Maduro *


----------



## GOT14U

WTF!!!!!! every time I order from EZ or CFD I get NO cool stickers! don't they know I have a door to fill up with stickers! I need to get a hold of CS about this!....I love the sticks you guys are getting but I'd bet happy with the stickers....since I'm a sticker junky! rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> WTF!!!!!! every time I order from EZ or CFD I get NO cool stickers! don't they know I have a door to fill up with stickers! I need to get a hold of CS about this!....I love the sticks you guys are getting but I'd bet happy with the stickers....since I'm a sticker junky! rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


#bombjerodstickers

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

stop that $hit....lol...nice try!


akpreacherplayz said:


> #bombjerodstickers
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Question, if you know. How do the Nasty compare to the Papa?


I haven't tried one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little pickup from the Kentucky trip


----------



## deke

ScottyB said:


> Those RP's are really good.


They are and I got a good price....


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> A little pickup from the Kentucky trip


 Hello!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Pius X

Holts had the ranflajos on sale, so I had to pick up another box, these smell so wonderful! Also grabbed an A Fuente a Anejo to try.


----------



## Peapaw

Pius X said:


> Holts had the ranflajos on sale, so I had to pick up another box, these smell so wonderful! Also grabbed an A Fuente a Anejo to try.
> View attachment 232434


The ranflajos is what UPS delivered to the wrong address, Holts is going to send me another case.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Pius X

Nice, holts has great customer service, I bought dog rockets once and they took them back! I have the filerokees too, great cigars!


----------



## Pius X

I read @curmudgeonista recommend these Maria mancinis as a cheap smoke. Got a 5er for 12$ from CP. Not pictured a le careme from my b&m


----------



## haegejc

My latest order that gets shared with friends. I would not have minded them backing out! Fresh box of The Griffin's short torpedo, Alex Bradley Tempus Maduro Medius, Jericho Hill Limited Edition 12 Honest Men lanceros, and Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. The El Chingon kind of scares me!


----------



## kacey

Well these have arrived over the last week.
Not pictured COM Club from CFed.


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Well these have arrived over the last week.
> Not pictured COM Club from CFed.


The la cosa nica sampler is a no brainer. Great grab after the holidays in multiple

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Well these have arrived over the last week.
> Not pictured COM Club from CFed.


Ramon Bueso's are the best bargain stick. Let them age and a $2 stick turns into a $10 stick.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Yesterday's package


----------



## Dran

Today's shipment, courtesy of @Hickorynut's sharing personality! Thanks for turning me on to this insane deal! The oscuro sizes were all sold out, but I did snag some of the EMS.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Just got these in today from a box split with @cjmmm47.

Apparently Chris couldn't leave this as a simple box split and threw in some awesome body guards. None of which I have ever tried. Thanks brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FQ Phenom and a peer pressure buy lol. HE Miami


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Maaaaaiiiiillll tiiiiiiimmee!!!!

These are soooo good!









CBid scores









Sakakahn









Excited about these!



























Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Just got back from Serious Cigar ang the HE Miami’s are $12.25 each. Great buy at $29.99 per box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rose of Sharron IGNITE ~ White

Aganorsa Leaf ~ Arsenio Ramos Tribute

Herrera Esteli ~ Miami


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Today's shipment, courtesy of @Hickorynut's sharing personality! Thanks for turning me on to this insane deal! The oscuro sizes were all sold out, but I did snag some of the EMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Put my box down for a nap today also. You are welcome.... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Note to self.....dont send anyone HEMiami or CCA for Christmas.....cuz they all already have them....lol...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Tonight's delivery








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Note to self.....dont send anyone HEMiami or CCA for Christmas.....cuz they all already have them....lol...
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


On the contrary, I didn't buy either. Always a rebel... Haha


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> On the contrary, I didn't buy either. Always a rebel... Haha


Duly noted 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Duly noted
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Fell right into that. Time to put a pot of coffee on. Long hours are getting me....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Duly noted
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


By the time its over he'll have a box worth of both lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> By the time its over he'll have a box worth of both lol.




Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> Note to self.....dont send anyone HEMiami or CCA for Christmas.....cuz they all already have them....lol...
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Which is the better buy? HE or CCA?


----------



## Dran

Buy 1 of each and judge for yourself😂


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> Which is the better buy? HE or CCA?


The HE aren't available anymore. Not at that price, at least. I tried to grab a box yesterday.


----------



## Hickorynut

I gotta give a shake-n-howdy shout out to cp.biz......I haven't ordered from them in a while (like a year..or more) and I get a nice email from Brittany inviting me back.

While perusing the site (which is way better than it was before), I stumbled onto this Blanco sampler for 29.95...and said take my money!

Two days later.....I said two days later, I get a package with a handwritten note thanking me for the order......well played CigarPlace....well played 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> Which is the better buy? HE or CCA?


CCA=budget Liga9....IMHO....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> CCA=budget Liga9....IMHO....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Its too bad when they're gone they're gone.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Its too bad when they're gone they're gone.


Keep it up....I have an empty cooler still....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Westside Threat

CCA hype has now hit the stratosphere. There is a reason the box msrp is $290 and selling for 1/3 of that. 

To each their own I suppose! More for you guys.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Keep it up....I have an empty cooler still....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Dually noted


----------



## cjmmm47

Picked these up on a Facebook site... $78 shipped for everything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Looking forward to trying these.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Oranges On A Sunday said:


> Looking forward to trying these.
> View attachment 232926
> View attachment 232928
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not going to be disappointed! (But in the slight chance you are, PM me! Lol)


----------



## BOSSTANK

Privada Cigar Club


----------



## Peapaw

Yeah, I jumped on the bandwagon. I figure if I don't like them I can easily get rid of 'em here.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


> Privada Cigar Club


Same 3 I received

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> Same 3 I received
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried any of them yet?


----------



## haegejc

Yes the illusione and the El Titan. I really didn’t catch the same favors Brian described but I did really enjoy the cigars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Cbid delivery














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Got these on a box split with @disco_potato
He decided to throw in a few body guards to make sure they safely made it here before the thanksgiving holiday. Really looking forward to trying these. Thanks bro I appreciate it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This was a deal indeed. Box of 24 Maduros, hat, Lighter and cutter for $89 shipped!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> This was a deal indeed. Box of 24 Maduros, hat, Lighter and cutter for $89 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Cammies are on the truck for delivery. The hat is actually pretty sharp looking.


----------



## Rondo

$48 shipped 
Couldn't afford not to, right?


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 233278
> 
> 
> $48 shipped
> 
> Couldn't afford not to, right?


Oh you sly dog you! Need a report after you smoke one! Great choice and buy!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tacket

In support of Small Business Saturday at my local B&M Stogies n Hops, or so I tell myself at least. Have yet to smoke a Padron, so am looking forward to these resting up and getting into 'em.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A couple came in









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Rabidawise

My little Black Friday shopping came in.


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> A couple came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ok what is the cigar with the big band and sull?
also the box with the 4 horsemen?


----------



## GOT14U

Ezra Zion Pail Horseman Death has no Sting


It comes in the box which is called the Four Horsemen. 
Crown Heads red horseman 
La Palina black horseman
PDR white horseman 
And the EZ from above
@kacey

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

My brother-in-law brought me back a stick from Island Cigar Factory. I've never heard of them before. Will try soon.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Ezra Zion Pail Horseman Death has no Sting
> 
> 
> It comes in the box which is called the Four Horsemen.
> Crown Heads red horseman
> La Palina black horseman
> PDR white horseman
> And the EZ from above
> @*kacey*
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm jealous of this. I watched UG pitch the whole lineup and just never could pull the trigger. Report back on them so we can live vicariously through you. I regretted not getting the PDR and EZ packs, then they released more whites today and just can't do it financially with a clean concience with the med bills hanging out there. Let us know how they are.


----------



## GOT14U

I will for sure. In the deep freeze for a nap.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> My little Black Friday shopping came in.


I got both of those too, mine should be in tomorrow. I've never had either but figured it was worth a shot for under $30 a box.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> I got both of those too, mine should be in tomorrow. I've never had either but figured it was worth a shot for under $30 a box.


Same here. I've had a regular HE, but the different wrapper on the Miami sold me!


----------



## Hickorynut

HO-HO-HO....now I need to figure out where they have enough room to go....

4 year old boxes of Matilde.....yes please!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## SilkyJ

My Black Friday purchase. Now if I could ever get over being sick so I could have a smoke it would be nice.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

Cbid shorted me a 5er of CAO black limited edition Gothic, but to make up for it apparently thet sent a 5er of flathead 660s, a 5er of RP decade 10th anniversaries and a 5er of AB Prendados.

Never heard of the Flatheads. But I'll take that deal any time..

Also got 5 Vegas As, Diesel d. 10ths, and Man o' war damnations.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

And I need to learn to do a spell check before sending. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peapaw said:


> Cbid shorted me a 5er of CAO black limited edition Gothic, but to make up for it apparently thet sent a 5er of flathead 660s, a 5er of RP decade 10th anniversaries and a 5er of AB Prendados.
> 
> Never heard of the Flatheads. But I'll take that deal any time..
> 
> Also got 5 Vegas As, Diesel d. 10ths, and Man o' war damnations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those flatheads are great

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

Peapaw said:


> Cbid shorted me a 5er of CAO black limited edition Gothic, but to make up for it apparently thet sent a 5er of flathead 660s, a 5er of RP decade 10th anniversaries and a 5er of AB Prendados.
> 
> Never heard of the Flatheads. But I'll take that deal any time..
> 
> Also got 5 Vegas As, Diesel d. 10ths, and Man o' war damnations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


 The flat heads and Decade are great. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

akpreacherplayz said:


> Those flatheads are great
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Good to know.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

mpomario said:


> The flat heads and Decade are great. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's 2 out of 3 thats great, thanks

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ill go ahead and vouch for the third ones, because I love the Presanado.


----------



## Peapaw

TexaSmoke said:


> Ill go ahead and vouch for the third ones, because I love the Presanado.


3 for 3.... 15 sticks for 10.50, not bad

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> HO-HO-HO....now I need to figure out where they have enough room to go....
> 
> 4 year old boxes of Matilde.....yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Wow! Super interested to hear how those Oscura are


----------



## Rabidawise

Westside Threat said:


> Wow! Super interested to hear how those Oscura are


Gooooood! The better question is where did @Hickorynut get 4 yr old boxes??


----------



## tacket

Some of my cheap Black Friday deals came in today. Got these H Upmann Vintage Cameroon 7x50 in a 5er BOGO + free shipping + $5 off coupon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Wow! Super interested to hear how those Oscura are


Me too...not had the Toro just the Robusto. Tgey were out of Robusto, but the deal was so good I could not pass them up. There are in the cigar spa acclimating now!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> Gooooood! The better question is where did @Hickorynut get 4 yr old boxes??


Got lucky....was not even a factor on purchase. Love me some Matilde!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rusty Nail

The winter stock up begins........


----------



## lex61

Five each of CFed White Chocolate Mocha and Whipped Cream. I was a little surprised to see all of them shipped in the same ziploc bag, but figured they're going to be right next to each other in the humidor anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Score. Arturo Fuente Destino Al Siglo and Anejo's from my local B&M

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Peapaw said:


> Cbid shorted me a 5er of CAO black limited edition Gothic, but to make up for it apparently thet sent a 5er of flathead 660s, a 5er of RP decade 10th anniversaries and a 5er of AB Prendados.
> 
> Never heard of the Flatheads. But I'll take that deal any time..
> 
> Also got 5 Vegas As, Diesel d. 10ths, and Man o' war damnations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Good grab. If you like the "A" go for the triple A. The trips are a good smoke also and can be had cheap from the devil.


----------



## Peapaw

csk415 said:


> Good grab. If you like the "A" go for the triple A. The trips are a good smoke also and can be had cheap from the devil.


I'll remember that. These will be the first I've smoked of them.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

lex61 said:


> Five each of CFed White Chocolate Mocha and Whipped Cream. I was a little surprised to see all of them shipped in the same ziploc bag, but figured they're going to be right next to each other in the humidor anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dont worry they will all get along.....if they last that long..... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Score. Arturo Fuente Destino Al Siglo and Anejo's from my local B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding!!!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## MattT

haegejc said:


> Score. Arturo Fuente Destino Al Siglo and Anejo's from my local B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I've always wanted to try the Destino. Can't go wrong with the Anejo either.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Rabidawise said:


> Gooooood! The better question is where did @Hickorynut get 4 yr old boxes??


Oscura's dont get good until the 1.5 year mark, so I'm really interested what a 4 year old is like. Thinking probably lost most of the SA wrapper nuance but @Hickorynut will let us know one of these days.


----------



## BobP

The wife walked by as I was taking this picture, I told her about the forum. She just shook her head. Anyways, some black Friday purchases.


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> Outstanding!!!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I had been going to the shop every other day trying to catch the anejo's and I guess the manager felt sorry for me and let me shop several days before they had planned on putting them out. I doubt they will last long. Limited to two per customer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> The wife walked by as I was taking this picture, I told her about the forum. She just shook her head. Anyways, some black Friday purchases.


Those women-folk just don't get us...lol....good choices!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


Let me know what you think of those alpha dawgs!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Let me know what you think of those alpha dawgs!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Will do :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Small purchase from Underground when the sale was on!


----------



## Edgy85

Oranges On A Sunday said:


> Cbid delivery
> View attachment 233076
> View attachment 233078
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these! Can't big them up enough.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Small purchase from Underground when the sale was on!


I need to know how the black widow stick is once you smoke it! Great picks man!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I need to know how the black widow stick is once you smoke it! Great picks man!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


After a couple weeks I'll fire it up and let you know!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> After a couple weeks I'll fire it up and let you know!


Good deal, and enjoy that Chapo....kind of a loose draw on 2 out of 3 I have had...still liked it

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

JR order, $29.95 per.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> JR order, $29.95 per.


Finally got mine today after a 10 day ship time.


----------



## Dran

My first order from Small Batch, always nice when a retailer sends a handwritten note and extras! (Even if it is branded with their name) Aging Room Pura Cepa, and Bin No. 1. Ordered these Wednesday and got them today!


----------



## WNYTony

A few pickups from a trip to my most local shop today. Re-stocking a few Fuente favorites and also grabbed another box of Crowned Heads Court Reserve


----------



## BOSSTANK

Southern Draw ~ Rose of Sharon/Lancero 
Victor Sinclair ~ Bohemian Bamboo 
Brick House Connecticut


----------



## lex61

From two B&Ms... Went looking for Mr. Brownstone but found a few others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peapaw

Okay, I can't go to B&Ms anymore, I'll spend way more than I do online.

On a bright note, I got them tax free from the Seneca nation.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> Okay, I can't go to B&Ms anymore, I'll spend way more than I do online.
> 
> On a bright note, I got them tax free from the Seneca nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Oh that Don Pepin Garcia blue original has become one of my favorite smokes!!


----------



## GOT14U

Pecan Pie anyone?









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

Sweet!! You got a sticker!!


----------



## Dran

Box number 2 from my Aging Room bender arrived today, 356ii Rondo(robusto), from new supplier #2, Holt's!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Pecan Pie anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Curious to how these taste... I know when Milk & Cookies comes back around I'm buying a box.


----------



## GOT14U

LMAO....the last two purchases have come with stickers....they must of heard my complaints....Thats funny you remember that


Dran said:


> Sweet!! You got a sticker!!


----------



## Dran

GOT14U said:


> LMAO....the last two purchases have come with stickers....they must of heard my complaints....Thats funny you remember that


I have an amazing memory for useless information.... But things like, where i left my keys, or why i walked into a room..... Not so much!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> Pecan Pie anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Uh yes please!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Sweet!! You got a sticker!!


Of course it's all about the stickers right? CFed has some pretty cool ones lol!


----------



## Olecharlie

A little CFed shipment! 25% off!

Mi Querida 
Corto
And Killer Bee


----------



## tacket

Some cheap and cheerfuls for myself and the moochers + one of my favorites of the Cameroon variety in the RP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

tacket said:


> Some cheap and cheerfuls for myself and the moochers + one of my favorites of the Cameroon variety in the RP.


Strangest packaging ever.


----------



## tacket

Rondo said:


> Strangest packaging ever.


Yeah, they are the "fresh packs" from General, probably destined for gas stations and non-cigar smoke shop B&Ms. Produces a lot of extra garbage, but they are really cheap for some reason on Cbid (like sometimes less than $2/stick).


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Yeah, they are the "fresh packs" from General, probably destined for gas stations and non-cigar smoke shop B&Ms. Produces a lot of extra garbage, but they are really cheap for some reason on Cbid (like sometimes less than $2/stick).


A couple grocery stores around me always have those fresh packs Partagas, Punch, and RP Edge usually.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm sure you guys always think I'm nuts when I say I find outlandish deals at local shops, but here's my deal for today. $25 and change out the door and they gave me the Reserve Corona for free with them. A few of those are usually $10+ sticks, so im happy with this deal.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Lookin forward to trying these!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

please let me know if you have any tunneling issues. A lot of mine have...curious if it was just a bad day for a roller or not.


akpreacherplayz said:


> Lookin forward to trying these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> please let me know if you have any tunneling issues. A lot of mine have...curious if it was just a bad day for a roller or not.


Will do

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> I'm sure you guys always think I'm nuts when I say I find outlandish deals at local shops, but here's my deal for today. $25 and change out the door and they gave me the Reserve Corona for free with them. A few of those are usually $10+ sticks, so im happy with this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah thats a killer deal. If you take out the CH theres well over $60 at shops here.


----------



## Scotchpig

$60 would be a deal here.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> I'm sure you guys always think I'm nuts when I say I find outlandish deals at local shops, but here's my deal for today. $25 and change out the door and they gave me the Reserve Corona for free with them. A few of those are usually $10+ sticks, so im happy with this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Man, that's fantastic. Great deal. How?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Man, that's fantastic. Great deal. How?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They always have random sampler bags in the one corner of the walk in and there was like 10 of that same bag marked $23.99. They also always do buy 5 sticks get one free. I guess they decided to still do that 6th one free and give me the single I had in my hand. I also noticed a note on the walk in door that said buy 10 or 15 of The T or Diesel Whiskey Row or Diesel Grind get 10 free. They always have crazy deals in there somehow.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> They always have random sampler bags in the one corner of the walk in and there was like 10 of that same bag marked $23.99. They also always do buy 5 sticks get one free. I guess they decided to still do that 6th one free and give me the single I had in my hand. I also noticed a note on the walk in door that said buy 10 or 15 of The T or Diesel Whiskey Row or Diesel Grind get 10 free. They always have crazy deals in there somehow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Uh.... How many of the bags are left? They all the same thing or various sticks in each 23.99 bag???


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> They always have random sampler bags in the one corner of the walk in and there was like 10 of that same bag marked $23.99. They also always do buy 5 sticks get one free. I guess they decided to still do that 6th one free and give me the single I had in my hand. I also noticed a note on the walk in door that said buy 10 or 15 of The T or Diesel Whiskey Row or Diesel Grind get 10 free. They always have crazy deals in there somehow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Greatness. The shops I go to never have anything like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Uh.... How many of the bags are left? They all the same thing or various sticks in each 23.99 bag???


Lmao I was thinking the same thing. Too bad I have to be a miser for a while.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Gift from my brother









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Uh.... How many of the bags are left? They all the same thing or various sticks in each 23.99 bag???


It was multiple of the same bag I got with same sticks and price. Depending on how late I work tomorrow, I might be able to stop back in there. Speaking of that, I have to be up at 4 a.m. Night all.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Greatness. The shops I go to never have anything like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This place is called Beer N Cigar. Biggest beer distributor in the area I've been in. The walk in humidor is about 30'x15', the shelves go up about 8' high, and there's just enough room to walk in a circle because the center island and perimeter shelves are packed. Not always the best prices, but the buy 5 get 6th one free offsets pretty good because 85% of what they have is good boutique stuff, and they always have multiple Opus X and rare Padron stuff too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

Online Black Friday shopping. Already know some of these won't get to take a nap.


----------



## ForMud

msmith1986 said:


> This place is called Beer N Cigar. Biggest beer distributor in the area I've been in. The walk in humidor is about 30'x15', the shelves go up about 8' high, and there's just enough room to walk in a circle because the center island and perimeter shelves are packed. Not always the best prices, but the buy 5 get 6th one free offsets pretty good because 85% of what they have is good boutique stuff, and they always have multiple Opus X and rare Padron stuff too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I drive right by there on I-83 heading to Rausch Creek off I-81 a couple times a years. I'll pull in there next time round and see what's up.


----------



## haegejc

Newly acquired As you guys know at a great price!! And the La Palina Black Labels I got from cigarpage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ForMud said:


> I drive right by there on I-83 heading to Rausch Creek off I-81 a couple times a years. I'll pull in there next time round and see what's up.


If you get off 83 on Union Deposit it's just past Lowe's on the same side in the shopping center.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

ForMud said:


> I drive right by there on I-83 heading to Rausch Creek off I-81 a couple times a years. I'll pull in there next time round and see what's up.


If I can ever afford a tow pig and trailer, I hope to make one of the Rausch Creek bronco round ups some day.


----------



## mpomario

I don't think I posted these from Monday. Been a very busy week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Can't wait to smoke one of these!


----------



## ForMud

Not to be left out.......









Going to put these in the bottom of the cooler and let them marinade for a while.


----------



## ScottyB

ForMud said:


> Not to be left out.......
> 
> View attachment 234058
> 
> 
> Going to put these in the bottom of the cooler and let them marinade for a while.


I had my first one last night, really great.


----------



## Dran

And the Aging Room binge has had its final arrival, Thompson's bringing up the rear with a respectable 7 days from order to receiving! Lol!


----------



## Ewood

Couldn't pass up the sale on SBC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Stopped at 2 B&Ms while traveling today










Ryan


----------



## GOT14U

g1k said:


> Stopped at 2 B&Ms while traveling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


I luv those passports! Good choice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

All out of the freezer and ready for the cooler.

My side of 20 pack split with @Peapaw









Just had to see what the Brownstones were like after what people on here were saying about them.
Also a 5er of Illusione, Cigares, Prive Maduros









And some more Umbagogs cause I like em and my stockpile of them is slowly going down.


----------



## Peapaw

My half seems to be taking a break in Philly.


ForMud said:


> All out of the freezer and ready for the cooler.
> 
> My side of 20 pack split with @Peapaw
> 
> View attachment 234114
> 
> 
> Just had to see what the Brownstones were like after what people on here were saying about them.
> Also a 5er of Illusione, Cigares, Prive Maduros
> 
> View attachment 234116
> 
> 
> And some more Umbagogs cause I like em and my stockpile of them is slowly going down.
> 
> View attachment 234118


Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> My half seems to be taking a break in Philly.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I saw that, I hope it's because they were closed yesterday?


----------



## Peapaw

ForMud said:


> I saw that, I hope it's because they were closed yesterday?


I hope so, but I would think it should have moved before yesterday.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB

A couple of things.


----------



## Olecharlie

Delivery from Holts! Hemingway Best Seller Maduros, Hemingway Short Story Maduros, Liga T52 Coronets and Factory Special Corona Maduros!


----------



## sinkable

ScottyB said:


> A couple of things.


Fox is GREAT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BLTC Deliverance are coming soon....save your money fellas! these things are phenoms after a years rest!


----------



## ScottyB

AudiB said:


> Fox is GREAT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first order from them and they screwed it up. I called and they are fixing it.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> BLTC Deliverance are coming soon....save your money fellas! these things are phenoms after a years rest!


One of my Favorites!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> BLTC Deliverance are coming soon....save your money fellas! these things are phenoms after a years rest!


And to boot, they're also supposed to be a Connecticut version too called Porcelain.....

https://halfwheel.com/black-label-ships-deliverance-nocturne-porcelain/286345

Which means it'll cost me twice as much.......


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> And to boot, they're also supposed to be a Connecticut version too called Porcelain.....
> 
> https://halfwheel.com/black-label-ships-deliverance-nocturne-porcelain/286345
> 
> Which means it'll cost me twice as much.......


I just ordered both! I'm a big fan of James Brown!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> I just ordered both! I'm a big fan of James Brown!












Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ForMud

I'm right there with you.....I'll wait till a couple other sites come out with them, most times I can save a couple bucks.


----------



## Hickorynut

I have no discipline.....at all....I made the naughty list (CFED) and caved to pressure from @WABOOM and @Ewood...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> I have no discipline.....at all....I made the naughty list (CFED) and caved to pressure from @WABOOM and @Ewood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Such a good blend.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Stocking up for the winter.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Got the night off and crashed my b&m for a couple guys. Have been wanting to try a monte classic. Loved the white series but never moved any further. Also found a gran habano Zulu I have been wanting to try along with my first padron. Was discussing my perdomo let downs with one of the guys and he talked me into another monte that looks like it will be nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

New Orleans Cigar Factory VC Lonsdales









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Anyone that likes Black Label sticks need to get in on the Catacombs that are only a Underground Cigar stock...went on sale right now and will probably only last a hour or two is my guess...box/bundle is 10 sticks for $99....these are only released once a year and only to Underground....get on it! Won't ship till around the 20th but here is a pic of them....I just got 4 boxes  present to myself










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> New Orleans Cigar Factory VC Lonsdales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Your a long way from Nola Preach!


----------



## SilkyJ

The local b&m has everything 20% off today, unfortunately I blew half my allowance at the liquor store while waiting on them to open.


----------



## WNYTony

A Warped haul on a Small Batch sale


----------



## Scotchpig

WNYTony said:


> A Warped haul on a Small Batch sale


Just googled your addy. Be there in 2.5 hrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Scotchpig said:


> Just googled your addy. Be there in 2.5 hrs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on down


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Your a long way from Nola Preach!


Lol yep, it's good to have friends all over the place!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

Stopped by the local shop on the way from work today. Picked up a few. All are new to me


----------



## vroom_vroom

That charter oak! I keep wanting to try one but always forget about it or it’s out when I make an order. Doh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SilkyJ said:


> The local b&m has everything 20% off today, unfortunately I blew half my allowance at the liquor store while waiting on them to open.
> View attachment 234236
> View attachment 234238


Now that is a nice selection...


----------



## ScottyB

I placed my first order with Fox last week, and it was a little messed up. Not a huge deal, really, (they omitted a T-52 Flying Pig) but I called them and they said they would make it right. This package arrived yesterday, holy crap! They went above and beyond for sure, kudos to Fox customer service!


----------



## PanzaVerde

vroom_vroom said:


> That charter oak! I keep wanting to try one but always forget about it or it's out when I make an order. Doh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went ahead and smoked it last night and man I can see why everyone loves them. Definitely a box worthy purchase in my opinion.


----------



## UBC03

ScottyB said:


> I placed my first order with Fox last week, and it was a little messed up. Not a huge deal, really, (they omitted a T-52 Flying Pig) but I called them and they said they would make it right. This package arrived yesterday, holy crap! They went above and beyond for sure, kudos to Fox customer service!


Hopefully that gesture of goodwill can get them a few more customers from here. Good customer service is hard to come by.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

ScottyB said:


> I placed my first order with Fox last week, and it was a little messed up. Not a huge deal, really, (they omitted a T-52 Flying Pig) but I called them and they said they would make it right. This package arrived yesterday, holy crap! They went above and beyond for sure, kudos to Fox customer service!


That's good of them!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Can't wait to light one of these up.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

ScottyB said:


> I placed my first order with Fox last week, and it was a little messed up. Not a huge deal, really, (they omitted a T-52 Flying Pig) but I called them and they said they would make it right. This package arrived yesterday, holy crap! They went above and beyond for sure, kudos to Fox customer service!


 Nice!!
Guess I will have to look them up and do some buying from FOX anyone with that kind of customer service deserves the business.


----------



## ScottyB

kacey said:


> Nice!!
> Guess I will have to look them up and do some buying from FOX anyone with that kind of customer service deserves the business.


I totally agree. If they would have just mailed me the correct stick I would have been more than happy, but they went above and beyond for sure. They woman I spoke with is named Cassidy, and she was very friendly and helpful on the phone.


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Anyone that likes Black Label sticks need to get in on the Catacombs that are only a Underground Cigar stock...went on sale right now and will probably only last a hour or two is my guess...box/bundle is 10 sticks for $99....these are only released once a year and only to Underground....get on it! Won't ship till around the 20th but here is a pic of them....I just got 4 boxes  present to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Surprising enough they still have some left.....So I got a box. (Saves me from having to beg you to sell me some. :grin2: )

Thanks for the heads up on this......Now the wait begins.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Surprising enough they still have some left.....So I got a box. (Saves me from having to beg you to sell me some. :grin2: )
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this......Now the wait begins.


Ya I'm very surprised they didn't sell out on Saturday. Glad you got some!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

^ Nice....Mine will ship Wen


----------



## BOSSTANK

ScottyB said:


> I placed my first order with Fox last week, and it was a little messed up. Not a huge deal, really, (they omitted a T-52 Flying Pig) but I called them and they said they would make it right. This package arrived yesterday, holy crap! They went above and beyond for sure, kudos to Fox customer service!


That's what I'm talking about... I need to check Fox out, never ordered from them before.


----------



## Dran

Back to civilization, and a few packages waiting on me! 







EZ C&COTM







A 5er of Allison's from @Rondo (with some BGs I'll add to a dark side purchase)


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A couple of wonderful additions that arrived within the past week:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

EZ cigar and coffee of the month goodies...


----------



## mpomario

Was finally able to snag some before you guys got to them all when they went on sale at CP. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

mpomario said:


> Was finally able to snag some before you guys got to them all when they went on sale at CP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me some La Palina Black Label, I have an order coming that also has a 5er of the Maduro first time trying them.


----------



## sinkable

Just got these... cannot wait to open up some packages!!

1x RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII - Limited Production - Humility 5.5 x 37 / 5 Pack

1x Crowned Heads Le Carême - Robusto 5 x 50 / 5 Pack 

1x RoMa Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine - Knuckle Dragger 4 x 52 / 5 Pack

1x White Chocolate Mocha - Robusto (5 x 50) / 5 Pack

1x BLTC UG Catacomb Rothschild Bundle of 10


----------



## TexaSmoke

sinkable said:


> Just got these... cannot wait to open up some packages!!
> 
> 1x RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII - Limited Production - Humility 5.5 x 37 / 5 Pack
> 
> 1x Crowned Heads Le Carême - Robusto 5 x 50 / 5 Pack
> 
> 1x RoMa Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine - Knuckle Dragger 4 x 52 / 5 Pack
> 
> 1x White Chocolate Mocha - Robusto (5 x 50) / 5 Pack
> 
> 1x BLTC UG Catacomb Rothschild Bundle of 10


Great choices.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Just stopped by a b&m I haven't visited before. Was pleased to find that even though their walk-in isn't the largest, they carry some unique stocks that not many (or any other) places around here do.

- Perdomo 20th Maduro Torpedo
- RoMa Craft CroMagnon Blockhead
- RoMa Craft Intemperance Ambition
- AF Short Story Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Two boxes today. One from cbid and one from Privada Club



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Two boxes today. One from cbid and one from Privada Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Mi Quaridas are gonna be some loooong smokes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Archun

EZ Cookies & Coffee


----------



## GOT14U

Archun said:


> EZ Cookies & Coffee


 @JtAv8tor will trade his first born for a fiver
:0

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Archun

GOT14U said:


> @JtAv8tor will trade his first born for a fiver
> :0
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'll have to try them first, but for what I've read im short with 20. Not gonna happen, sorry @JtAv8tor:vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Those Mi Quaridas are gonna be some loooong smokes!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I know Don't know what the hell I was thinking.

Oh I remember now was late and had been drinking.


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> I know Don't know what the hell I was thinking.
> 
> Oh I remember now was late and had been drinking.


I run a home for unwanted smokes. If you don't have room for them or just don't want them, I'll find a happy home for them.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Hickorynut

For a Benjamin? Even a hick can do that math...Yes please...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

CigarPlace.biz has a Oliva Sale going on now with (I think) good prices

https://www.cigarplace.biz/cigars/daily-deal.html

Leaving town has curbed my buying sprees!!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow Cakes from CI on sale. Small batch and C-Fed on the other small offering.


----------



## Rondo

Another "couldn't afford not to " from the Auctioneer.


----------



## BobP

I was just nosing around one of my favorite store's website the other day, no intentions on buying anything. Wife saw the deal where you buy a flying pig, and get a free hat. Then directed me to place an order, so she could get the hat. I couldn't say no, she's my wife.


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> For a Benjamin? Even a hick can do that math...Yes please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


What is the non-Oliva box?


----------



## Prf5415

Olecharlie said:


> Yellow Cakes from CI on sale. Small batch and C-Fed on the other small offering.


I couldn't pass up the yellowcake either after all the good words about them here. Got them on sale plus 25% off plus the 10 buck gift. Also when for two extra boveda and got the free lighter. Letting them stabilize then will give one a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> What is the non-Oliva box?


Sam Leccia White....a blind buy that's WNYTony's fault. They will get a proper nap before burning. 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> Sam Leccia White....a blind buy that's WNYTony's fault. They will get a proper nap before burning.
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Ok, thanks, I'll look them up. Saw the logo and thought it was a Liga I hadn't heard of.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

At $3.20 per stick shipped wish I could have gotten more.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Apparently my wife joined the mailing list and got me an early Christmas present! 
Blending session and some Ninjabread men. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

...


----------



## Ewood

Olecharlie said:


> At $3.20 per stick shipped wish I could have gotten more.


Dang that's a deal! Cheaper than I was able to get them for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Pardon my Padron penchant.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Stopped a two of my local B&M for one BLTC and a couple Tattoos. That didn't work out to well. So merry Christmas to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Stopped a two of my local B&M for one BLTC and a couple Tattoos. That didn't work out to well. So merry Christmas to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now thaaaaat is a nice spread... Cigar smorgasbord, haha.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> Dang that's a deal! Cheaper than I was able to get them for
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cheated I guess. Cigar.com had 25% off and free shipping so it was $16 for Fivers. I was able to purchase one and had my wife do the same Under her e-mail address.


----------



## Dran

@Olecharlie.... Sounds like solid strategy as opposed to cheating to me!


----------



## kacey

In today's mail.  off to the freezer for these baby's Nutcrackers enroute.


----------



## BOSSTANK

BobP said:


> I was just nosing around one of my favorite store's website the other day, no intentions on buying anything. Wife saw the deal where you buy a flying pig, and get a free hat. Then directed me to place an order, so she could get the hat. I couldn't say no, she's my wife.


That's a cool combo for $15... I had to place an order too :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

BOSSTANK said:


> That's a cool combo for $15... I had to place an order too :vs_cool:


Love that store, I have spent way too much this past month. Excuse me now, while I go pick up a wine cooler I found on letgo.


----------



## vroom_vroom

kacey said:


> In today's mail.  off to the freezer for these baby's Nutcrackers enroute.


What's the difference between the nomad line and ez?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

vroom_vroom said:


> What's the difference between the nomad line and ez?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EZ bought out NOMAD in September. They were not affiliated at all before then.


----------



## ForMud

Just had to treat myself........Now the wait begins.


----------



## cigaraddict

ForMud said:


> Just had to treat myself........Now the wait begins.
> 
> View attachment 234834












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Stopped by a B&M by my doctors office this morning and they had 1 pack of these left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable

bobbya08 said:


> Stopped by a B&M by my doctors office this morning and they had 1 pack of these left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God EZ has some killer names and product descriptions... makes me want to buy everything.


----------



## bobbya08

sinkable said:


> God EZ has some killer names and product descriptions... makes me want to buy everything.


These are my favorite EZ stick but they are hard to come by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Stopped by a B&M by my doctors office this morning and they had 1 pack of these left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice score
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I looked for some of the EZ releases you're fond of but they didn't have anything that you don't already have. They had chicken and waffles but I wasn't sure if you had those or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

bobbya08 said:


> I looked for some of the EZ releases you're fond of but they didn't have anything that you don't already have. They had chicken and waffles but I wasn't sure if you had those or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact you B&M carries EZ limited releases is amazing. Are they priced the same too?

If so I'll take 1 of everything 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Ewood said:


> The fact you B&M carries EZ limited releases is amazing. Are they priced the same too?
> 
> If so I'll take 1 of everything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are $50 plus tax so yeah the same price. I can pick up anything you want. They had the Lucille's some brass knuckles some blessed leaf chicken and waffles and a few others I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Todays arrivals. Two boxes Flatbed cigars panacea red and green plus some freebies they threw in. And a 10 pack of EZ gingerbread ninja























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

bobbya08 said:


> They are $50 plus tax so yeah the same price. I can pick up anything you want. They had the Lucille's some brass knuckles some blessed leaf chicken and waffles and a few others I believe.


I need to block this thread...... You're really tempting me here @bobbya08.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I looked for some of the EZ releases you're fond of but they didn't have anything that you don't already have. They had chicken and waffles but I wasn't sure if you had those or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it bud, I am good for a while, got to stay in budget. Saving to build the new house in about 2 years.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## kacey

In today's stop at the B&M
3 tins and 4 small lfd's. Anyone want to huess how much I spent. Mind you this is the less expensive B&M near me.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

JtAv8tor said:


> Appreciate it bud, I am good for a while, got to stay in budget. Saving to build the new house in about 2 years.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Build the house with the all empty boxes.......Problem solved. :grin2:


----------



## Dran




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Was in the area of a good B&M that I like on the northeast side of Indy this afternoon, decided to swing in and pick up some new sticks to try.

- Illusione MJ12 Maduro
- Montecristo Espada Ricasso
- Crowned Heads SE Buckeye Land Toro
- Mi Querida Ancho Corto
- Ashton VSG Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Kind of a large delivery today from famous and cbid. I'm done for a bit. Can't look at the deals thread any more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Stopped by a B&M by my doctors office this morning and they had 1 pack of these left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't those one of your favorite EZ smokes? Thought I remember you raving about them.

Edit.... never mind. Literally just read a few post down they were.


----------



## huffer33

CBid deals









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## kacey

She went to Casa Fuente
My wife just came back from Las Vegas
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

kacey said:


> She went to Casa Fuente
> My wife just came back from Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Love that sampler; looks awesome! Make sure to give her an awesome Christmas gift 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## g1k

Order from the devil site, shipped yesterday and arrived today. Thanks @lex61, thanks for the heads up










Ryan


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Just got a shipment from JR:

A free box of Norteno Corona Extras...










...when I purchased this awe-inspiring box of Plasencia Alma Fuerte Nestor IVs. Dang thing even has a built-in ashtray in the box cover; I had no idea.










Innumerable thanks to @ScottyB for spreading the word about this deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

g1k said:


> Order from the devil site, shipped yesterday and arrived today. Thanks @lex61, thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Glad I could help! Those Laranjas are an excellent choice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Just got a shipment from JR:
> 
> A free box of Norteno Corona Extras...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...when I purchased this awe-inspiring box of Plasencia Alma Fuerte Nestor IVs. Dang thing even has a built-in ashtray in the box cover; I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innumerable thanks to @ScottyB for spreading the word about this deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. The Noteno are good smokes and those Plasencia look amazing.


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


>


That's a good looking sampler. I picked up a few 5er of Roma and Warped during the Cfed sale over the weekend.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

csk415 said:


> Nice. The Noteno are good smokes and those Plasencia look amazing.


Oh yeah, love those little buggers. Big flavor in a compact package.

And yeah, I'm kind of blown away by the presentation. They're a good smoke on their own, but this box is something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TexaSmoke said:


> That's a good looking sampler. I picked up a few 5er of Roma and Warped during the Cfed sale over the weekend.


Been hard to find this sampler. Pretty stoked to find it at a discount.


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Been hard to find this sampler. Pretty stoked to find it at a discount.


That is a great pick up Chris. I've burned thru one or two of those boxes myself. Tough to find any more


----------



## haegejc

csk415 said:


>


Stoogies is a great local Houston shop that carries more Lanceros than any cigar shop I have seen. Good people that put on a great cigar wingding yearly!!!


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> That is a great pick up Chris. I've burned thru one or two of those boxes myself. Tough to find any more


I actually called the store to make sure their site was right.


----------



## TexaSmoke

These were a Christmas gift from the wife from Cfed.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream x10

White Chocolate Mocha x5


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> I actually called the store to make sure their site was right.


I called them last evening also. Great folks and they had my order packed and out the door this morning!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Whipped Cream x10
> 
> White Chocolate Mocha x5


Whipped Cream! Great with coffee...might even be good with a sherry... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Picked up a box of PAMs from El Cigar Shop; man that place is awesome!


----------



## Olecharlie

Oh Yeah!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, the black widows, excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to like those AJ/Ramon Allones if you haven't had them yet Charlie ! Nice haul


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed mailcall this morning. Boutique Seconds, Naughty List (darker), White Chocolate Mocha (lighter), Whipped Cream (lightest), and 2 Roma singles.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Cfed mailcall this morning. Boutique Seconds, Naughty List (darker), White Chocolate Mocha (lighter), Whipped Cream (lightest), and 2 Roma singles.


Oooo! That means mine should be here today....woohoo

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Oooo! That means mine should be here today....woohoo
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I had to run back home from the office cause they dropped em in the rain at 0803. Figgered may as well smoke the one you gave me while I'm here and refill the mug.


----------



## ForMud

Going to give these a try.......


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Cfed mailcall this morning. Boutique Seconds, Naughty List (darker), White Chocolate Mocha (lighter), Whipped Cream (lightest), and 2 Roma singles.


Went to get me some more WCM and they are sold out... smoking my first one now and love it. They have plenty of the Whipped Cream left still and they are my favorite. Was about to place another order and the (Christmas20) code doesn't work anymore... dang. Gonna wait until they release another good promo code and stock up on them Whipped Creams.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Went to get me some more WCM and they are sold out... smoking my first one now and love it. They have plenty of the Whipped Cream left still and they are my favorite. Was about to place another order and the (Christmas20) code doesn't work anymore... dang. Gonna wait until they release another good promo code and stock up on them Whipped Creams.


I have a cart loaded and waiting for the next good code. Love me some Cfed.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Going to give these a try.......
> 
> View attachment 235042


Nice holiday sticks!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Couldn't pass up the deal on these. I love the presentation. One of my first box purchases was a box of La Duena. Only second MF box. Which kind of surprises me. Merry Christmas to me.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Picked up a box of PAMs from El Cigar Shop; man that place is awesome!


Larry's a great guy!


----------



## Rabidawise

So my wife couldn't hold her water with my Christmas present anymore so she gave this one to me early. I've had the maduro version, but I'm looking forward to trying these! Charter Oak Connecticut petite coronas.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Came in fast given the holiday shipping

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Came in fast given the holiday shipping
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I almost grabbed some of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I almost grabbed some of those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you want one or two 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know if you want one or two
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I got one in my COTM shipment I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Double post


----------



## GOT14U

Super fast! Hope the cigars are as good as the sticker!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Super fast! Hope the cigars are as good as the sticker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I passed on the Christmas cigars but now I see the sticker I'm pissed I did. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> I passed on the Christmas cigars but now I see the sticker I'm pissed I did. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....ya I'm a whore for stickers also

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Lol....ya I'm a whore
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Fixed that for ya Jerod :vs_laugh:

Stopped by the shop today


----------



## GOT14U

Lol.....got yours fixed also! Nice haul by the way!


WNYTony said:


> Cant live without you, Jerod :vs_laugh:
> 
> Stopped by the shop today


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Lol.....got yours fixed also! Nice haul by the way!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


True, and if I had a sticker that said that I'd send send it to you


----------



## PTAaron

haegejc said:


> I passed on the Christmas cigars but now I see the sticker I'm pissed I did. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I was literally about to post the same thing.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Larry's a great guy!


Without a doubt, definitely a pleasure to deal with, and a solid businessman. I plan on sending a lot of my purchases his way in the future.


----------



## BOSSTANK

HoyoAmistad Gold x5

Padron 1926 Serie #90 Natural x1

Padron Family Reserve #85 Natural x1

Padron #88 Natural sampler

T52 Flying Pig x1

And 5 more great sticks Fox threw in... :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Should I wrap them?......naw.....









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Should I wrap them?......naw.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


I think you should wrap them and send them to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> I think you should wrap them and send them to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably should.....it was your Lancero MAW that got me started!>:vs_mad:


----------



## ForMud

Been waiting on these...&#8230;.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Been waiting on these...&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 235316
> 
> 
> View attachment 235318


I'm wondering how these will be. Kinda light for my taste is what I'm guessing. But man he makes great cigars! Definitely let us know!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> I'm wondering how these will be. Kinda light for my taste is what I'm guessing. But man he makes great cigars! Definitely let us know!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Probably try one in a couple of weeks (If I can wait that long). Betting it's going to be good. I really like their Royalty which has a white label too.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Just got my order in from Larry with @ElCigarShop.com and in addition to being insanely well priced, and meticulously packaged for shipment, it also came with some nice bodyguards! Thanks, Larry!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacombs anyone? These have actually got me excited like a little kid!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

Me too. :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Me too. :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 235356
> 
> 
> View attachment 235358


Hell yeah, I got a feeling you should have got more tho....I think I should have also...lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Hell yeah, I got a feeling you should have got more tho....I think I should have also...lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I would have.....Just spent way to much this month on smokes.
That I'm out of room for much more, the wife will kill me if I get another cooler.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> I would have.....Just spent way to much this month on smokes.
> 
> That I'm out of room for much more, the wife will kill me if I get another cooler.


Lol.....right there with ya!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## arrow34

Just a few sticks to keep me busy









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Scored a Christmas box! Man you can smell the bourbon barrels on them. New trend for this year, only removing the cellos on boxes that I'm aging.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Picked these up at the local shop with my Christmas money. I’ve never tried any of these so it’ll be a treat for me.


----------



## GOT14U

A couple

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

On the advice of @GOT14U I went back and grabbed these. You guys never steer me wrong!


----------



## GOT14U

you won't be sorry. I feel BLTC is one of the best companies out there right now producing smokes.


ScottyB said:


> On the advice of @*GOT14U* I went back and grabbed these. You guys never steer me wrong!


----------



## Garyk

A stop in vermont at howies humidor this morning


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> A couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Very nice! Is that an AF Eye of the Shark I spot hiding back there?


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Very nice! Is that an AF Eye of the Shark I spot hiding back there?


Lol....ya it was a freebie! Never had one before.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Lol....ya it was a freebie! Never had one before.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Dang, where do you shop that they give those out as freebies? :surprise:


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Dang, where do you shop that they give those out as freebies? :surprise:


Small batch has a special right now. Spend $300 and you get one.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx









BLTC Catacombs. Exclusive to Underground Cigars of Texas. 
Great customer service over the phone. Thanks Don and Chef. 
A blind purchase recommended by @GOT14U
Thanks Jerod


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Cfed Minx
> 
> View attachment 235498
> 
> 
> BLTC Catacombs. Exclusive to Underground Cigars of Texas.
> 
> Great customer service over the phone. Thanks Don and Chef.
> 
> A blind purchase recommended by @GOT14U
> 
> Thanks Jerod
> 
> View attachment 235500


Glad to see you got in on those. Now that long wait to light one up. Oh hell who am I joking I'll probably burn one for science by Saturday. 
UG has some great customer service!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> A couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Just tried a Dapper yesterday ( A Cubo Claro ) from a sampler I got from SB. Got a couple of El Borrachos in there to try.....How are they?


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Just tried a Dapper yesterday ( A Cubo Claro ) from a sampler I got from SB. Got a couple of El Borrachos in there to try.....How are they?


The El Barrachos are great, these are the new Maduro which I've never had. But a guy I respect said it takes his COTY so I grabbed a box. And if you haven't yet get Dappers La Madrina.....killer stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> The El Barrachos are great, these are the new Maduro which I've never had. But a guy I respect said it takes his COTY so I grabbed a box. And if you haven't yet get Dappers La Madrina.....killer stick!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Interest in La Madrina is what drew me to Dapper in the first place.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Interest in La Madrina is what drew me to Dapper in the first place.


Wait till they release the La Madrina Madura....I've had about 10 of them.....so good! Should be out this year.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

ScottyB said:


> Picked these up at the local shop with my Christmas money. I've never tried any of these so it'll be a treat for me.


One hell of a pick up. That judge has a good nic punch to it.


----------



## Garyk

Visited federal cigar in Portsmouth NH this eve and grabbed a box of Oliva Serie V Maduro, a box of 13 Sin Compromiso No 7 and 10 Drew Undercrown SG Robusto


----------



## Dran

Some baby LP9's and a couple San Cristobals to try out next spring!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Accidentally bombed myself for my birthday!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Just got my order in from Larry with @*ElCigarShop.com* and in addition to being insanely well priced, and meticulously packaged for shipment, it also came with some nice bodyguards! Thanks, Larry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry so late on this reply- the holiday's are certainly hectic! Lol. Thank's for the mention and have a Happy New Year! Cheers!!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok so I have never seen or even heard of this cigar but for $29.95 I couldn't pass it up. $1.40 a stick, Geeze Louise!


----------



## Dran

They designed a good band! Thats a plus!


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> They designed a good band! Thats a plus!


Lol so if all else fails Ill send the bands to @Elizabeth10


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a Pissed-off Kristoff and 2 others free on this one....UG rocks!.....AR bullet with a name bundle.










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

akpreacherplayz said:


> Accidentally bombed myself for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Happy birthday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Another Cfed buy!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Dran said:


> Another Cfed buy!
> View attachment 235718


RoMa CroMagnon Aquitaine in the middle? Yummm. And what are the unbanded perfectos?


----------



## Dran

Yup, and love potion


----------



## csk415

akpreacherplayz said:


> Accidentally bombed myself for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Lol. Nice bomb.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

mpomario said:


> Happy birthday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Dran said:


> Yup, and love potion


After going back and looking at the image one more time, I feel blind for not noticing the label sitting above them. :vs_laugh:

Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Sorry so late on this reply- the holiday's are certainly hectic! Lol. Thank's for the mention and have a Happy New Year! Cheers!!!!


No worries at all. The thanks are all owed to you, and the support you show the community! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

New delivery 4 pack of AB, Hot Mexican Choc, Don Pepin Garcia's , Ninjabread men, and La Palina Black Label.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> New delivery 4 pack of AB, Hot Mexican Choc, Don Pepin Garcia's , Ninjabread men, and La Palina Black Label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at dat table full o goodness!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## kacey

In todays mail. I missed out on the zombie antidote.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

ForMud said:


> Been waiting on these...&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 235316
> 
> 
> View attachment 235318


Mine will be here tonight mail runs around here are late like 5 or 6 late.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

ForMud said:


> I would have.....Just spent way to much this month on smokes.
> 
> That I'm out of room for much more, the wife will kill me if I get another cooler.


Ya my wife commented on my collection the other day. It was the first time she had been in the media room in over a year.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In yesterday's mail
CFED COTM x 2
Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet Zombie Brains
Leche Mama cfed 5x2
























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

In deep now. Think I'm gonna have to take all my loose sticks out of wineador to make room for the boxes. Can you over fill a wineador? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

vroom_vroom said:


> In deep now. Think I'm gonna have to take all my loose sticks out of wineador to make room for the boxes. Can you over fill a wineador?


I'd surmise that you can over fill anything with enough drive and dedication, haha. Ever-more, ever-higher; the goals for our storage capacity...


----------



## ForMud

kacey said:


> In yesterday's mail
> CFED COTM x 2
> Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet Zombie Brains
> Leche Mama cfed 5x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Those are really good.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> Those are really good.


Good to know... I have a 5pk on the way


----------



## cjmmm47

Used a Xmas gift certificate from my mother in law at the local B&M yesterday. Will be my first Anejo's, very excited.

The 3 on the right were freebies from "grab bag" specials, as was the quad lighter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> In todays mail. I missed out on the zombie antidote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'm curious how that Leche is. Good pickup man!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> I'm curious how that Leche is. Good pickup man!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I almost pulled the trigger on the leche, but the want list is bigger than the budget. First world problems.


----------



## LeatherNeck

cjmmm47 said:


> Used a Xmas gift certificate from my mother in law at the local B&M yesterday. Will be my first Anejo's, very excited.
> 
> The 3 on the right were freebies from "grab bag" specials, as was the quad lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those AR Solera are fantastic! Def in my top 10.


----------



## Rabidawise

First round of shipments this week. Freebies with a box of Cain's and a few 5ers from CBid.


----------



## GOT14U

A couple









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Leche de Mama & Whipped Cream ~


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Ewood

ForMud said:


> View attachment 236160
> 
> 
> View attachment 236162


Oh that's pretty! Jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Ewood said:


> Oh that's pretty! Jealous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For $85....I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ewood

ForMud said:


> For $85....I couldn't pass it up.


Wow I missed that. I have too many sticks as is so I guess it was a good miss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

vroom_vroom said:


> In deep now. Think I'm gonna have to take all my loose sticks out of wineador to make room for the boxes. Can you over fill a wineador?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's in the grey box with the moose on it.


----------



## ForMud

kacey said:


> What's in the grey box with the moose on it.


Chillin Moose...heard they are not to bad. https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/?q=chillin+moose


----------



## csk415

ForMud said:


> Chillin Moose...heard they are not to bad. https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/?q=chillin+moose


They get noticeably better the longer they sit. I have had these and the Chillin Moose Too. For me the Too were better.


----------



## kacey

csk415 said:


> They get noticeably better the longer they sit. I have had these and the Chillin Moose Too. For me the Too were better.


Thank you for the information.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Blonde Bombshell x10

Boutique Seconds x5

CFed Cigar of the month club x5


----------



## vroom_vroom

It’s a decent box with some rest like mentioned. It’s a good around the house stick for the price it’s hard to beat it.


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Blonde Bombshell x10
> 
> Boutique Seconds x5
> 
> CFed Cigar of the month club x5


I can see where I need to plan my next trip.... 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Rabidawise

Matilde Renacer corona and Oscuro robusto. Heads up @TexaSmoke!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Matilde Renacer corona and Oscuro robusto. Heads up @TexaSmoke!


Mmmmmmmatilde.....


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Blonde Bombshell x10
> 
> Boutique Seconds x5
> 
> CFed Cigar of the month club x5


I decided to join CFed COTMC this year so my order is on the way. I find more cigars there that appeal to me!


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> Matilde Renacer corona and Oscuro robusto. Heads up @*TexaSmoke*!


Box dated 2014. Nice Did you get those online or from a B&M?


----------



## Rabidawise

haegejc said:


> Box dated 2014. Nice Did you get those online or from a B&M?


Online


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> Online


What site? I have been wanting to try them


----------



## kacey

EZ winter ale









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CFed COTMC and a fiver of Leche de Mama and stickers oh yeah!


----------



## Razorhog

My new cutter arrived today, a Cuban Crafters perfect cut in the large size. I'm impressed with the build quality for $22.

Look at the size of this thing, good for 80 rg


----------



## Razorhog

Also, walmart had Jetlites for $3.55!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Just a few single goodies for the heck of it.


----------



## haegejc

kacey said:


> EZ winter ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


OH STICKERS!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I was driving along, minding my own business when a billboard jumped out at me

Cigars International super store next to Cabelas.

I knew Cabelas had truck parking so I had to stop.
Been wanting to try a Rose of Sharon, and wanted to give the Upmann and HC another shot and the asylum 33 was in the broke box bargain bin.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Serious Cigars singles sale









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Serious Cigars singles sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


A lot of good choices in that pic!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Local B&M had Fuentes and Padrons on sale this week so I had to grab a few. Not bad for $50 at a B&M


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> CFed COTMC and a fiver of Leche de Mama and stickers oh yeah!


I almost bought those just because I am a big chili peppers fan just for the name.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Razorhog

Peapaw said:


> I was driving along, minding my own business when a billboard jumped out at me
> 
> Cigars International super store next to Cabelas.
> 
> I knew Cabelas had truck parking so I had to stop.
> Been wanting to try a Rose of Sharon, and wanted to give the Upmann and HC another shot and the asylum 33 was in the broke box bargain bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Nice pickup, I've been wanting to try those H Upmann by Fernandez. Something about that dark wrapper and that blue band is mesmerizing...


----------



## Peapaw

Razorhog said:


> Nice pickup, I've been wanting to try those H Upmann by Fernandez. Something about that dark wrapper and that blue band is mesmerizing...


I really liked the one I had.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

The smell when I cracked open this box was intoxicating... The temptation to smoke one ROTT is nearly overpowering. We'll see how long I last before giving in.


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> The smell when I cracked open this box was intoxicating... The temptation to smoke one ROTT is nearly overpowering. We'll see how long I last before giving in.


11 age just as well as 12. :evil grin:

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## kacey

Fine Ash COTM









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Fine Ash COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Romatherapy! NICE!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Fine Ash COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Damn good sticks right there!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tazdvl said:


> 11 age just as well as 12. :evil grin:
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Ha, the devil on my shoulder speaks...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Picked up a few from the local B&M yesterday

Fuente Anejo
Charter Oak Maduro
Herrera Estelí Brazilian
Warped Lirio Rojo


----------



## ForMud

Small Batch COTM


----------



## Rusty Nail

Winter restocking for summer smoking.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Razorhog

Legends!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Page Mystery Box of "Crapola" has arrived...

9 cigars that I need to research
The Gurkha pocket knife is not bad at all
Black Ops torch with can of fuel
Rear view mirror Mallard
Colman polarized sun glasses
Sun glasses strap thingy
Cool cap




























Here it is compared to my Ruger knife


----------



## BOSSTANK

More MF CT's


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Page Mystery Box of "Crapola" has arrived...
> 
> 9 cigars that I need to research
> The Gurkha pocket knife is not bad at all
> Black Ops torch with can of fuel
> Rear view mirror Mallard
> Colman polarized sun glasses
> Sun glasses strap thingy
> Cool cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is compared to my Ruger knife


I've got a box waiting on me at home, kinda hope it's the same as yours.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not the crappiest crap I've ever seen.


----------



## Matt_21

Finally found a box of these at a price I was ok with. 
And they tossed in 5 more in a bigger size.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Not the crappiest crap I've ever seen.


&#128514; You know you jelly... that Mallard is gonna look so cool hanging from my rear view mirror.

Seriously though, not a bad looking bag of sticks... some look tasty haha... we shall see... I have a mountain of sticks that I haven't heard of that I need to try... now it's even bigger.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> You know you jelly... that Mallard is gonna look so cool hanging from my rear view mirror.
> 
> Seriously though, not a bad looking bag of sticks... some look tasty haha... we shall see... I have a mountain of sticks that I haven't heard of that I need to try... now it's even bigger.


Mallard from the rearview is cooler than the turkey hitch cover from last year! A tad jelly. That gurkha hate-bomb may fly aftwr all!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lol ound:


----------



## BOSSTANK

And when I see Willie I’m gonna have him sign my Buck Commander cap too...


----------



## Flawlessly

Some Pardon arrived today's mail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

My CFED order from October has finally been filled. They do have good customer support.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

kacey said:


> My CFED order from October has finally been filled. They do have good customer support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I had my first one of those last night - phenomenal smoke!


----------



## Edgy85

Got some ratzillas today.
My first drew estate smoke.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hired_goon

I'm "working" from home today and made it down to my local B&M. I ended up with a couple of Julius Caesar in assorted sizes. I've never had one - we'll see how they smoke, I guess. Not a bad haul for being "on the clock."


----------



## Rusty Nail

A fiver of Charter Oak and some singles.


----------



## Ewood

Rusty Nail said:


> A fiver of Charter Oak and some singles.


Did you edit this picture? Those wrappers look amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Page Mystery Box of "Crapola" has arrived...
> 
> 9 cigars that I need to research
> The Gurkha pocket knife is not bad at all
> Black Ops torch with can of fuel
> Rear view mirror Mallard
> Colman polarized sun glasses
> Sun glasses strap thingy
> Cool cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is compared to my Ruger knife


I got the same crap... not sure if the cigars are the same.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran

I got my shipment from @Ewood's aged sale! Way bigger than i normally smoke... Theyll have to wait for either a herf, or warmer weather!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Had a lot of stuff waiting on me when I got home.

Nica Libre Silver 25th I bought from @Ewood.

Some Graycliff 30th Anniversary from Cbid, and a case of lighters I bid on thinking it was a single lighter.

A box of crapola from Cpage (items listed on another thread).

A hawkador.

Another box holding pending clarification from @kacey

And a couple non cigar items

(Disregard the 25 lb bag of sugar)





































Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Had a lot of stuff waiting on me when I got home.
> 
> Nica Libre Silver 25th I bought from @Ewood.
> 
> Some Graycliff 30th Anniversary from Cbid, and a case of lighters I bid on thinking it was a single lighter.
> 
> A box of crapola from Cpage (items listed on another thread).
> 
> A hawkador.
> 
> Another box holding pending clarification from @kacey
> 
> And a couple non cigar items
> 
> (Disregard the 25 lb bag of sugar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Christmas in January!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> Christmas in January!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Got another box from Cbid due tomorrow.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ewood

Peapaw said:


> Had a lot of stuff waiting on me when I got home.
> 
> Nica Libre Silver 25th I bought from @Ewood.
> 
> Some Graycliff 30th Anniversary from Cbid, and a case of lighters I bid on thinking it was a single lighter.
> 
> A box of crapola from Cpage (items listed on another thread).
> 
> A hawkador.
> 
> Another box holding pending clarification from @kacey
> 
> And a couple non cigar items
> 
> (Disregard the 25 lb bag of sugar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That's one heck of a haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Had a lot of stuff waiting on me when I got home.
> 
> Nica Libre Silver 25th I bought from @Ewood.
> 
> Some Graycliff 30th Anniversary from Cbid, and a case of lighters I bid on thinking it was a single lighter.
> 
> A box of crapola from Cpage (items listed on another thread).
> 
> A hawkador.
> 
> Another box holding pending clarification from @kacey
> 
> And a couple non cigar items
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Niiiice!


----------



## greasemonger

Peapaw said:


> Had a lot of stuff waiting on me when I got home.
> 
> Nica Libre Silver 25th I bought from @*Ewood*.
> 
> Some Graycliff 30th Anniversary from Cbid, and a case of lighters I bid on thinking it was a single lighter.
> 
> A box of crapola from Cpage (items listed on another thread).
> 
> A hawkador.
> 
> Another box holding pending clarification from @*kacey*
> 
> And a couple non cigar items
> 
> (Disregard the 25 lb bag of sugar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those Graycliff 30ths are an awesome smoke! I dont deal with the devil, but I'd buy more of those for sure.


----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> Those Graycliff 30ths are an awesome smoke! I dont deal with the devil, but I'd buy more of those for sure.


Yeah I had one the day he offered these and really liked it, that encouraged me to buy'em.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shoot, I've been rockin my Buck Commander cap and Ghurka knife all day... the Mallard now hangs from my ceiling fan chain...


----------



## kacey

In today's mail 6 different 5vers of AKA. 2 warped swag sampler's and a 5ver of boutique seconds.
Crapatalk has decided that 1 photo is all I can send









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Ewood said:


> Did you edit this picture? Those wrappers look amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no editing, picture was taken straight up and I hear ya, I can't wait to try them after a little rest.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ COTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Small Batch blew my mind, received these in a day and a half from the other side of the country! They're quickly becoming my favorite online vendor!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

akpreacherplayz said:


> EZ COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I got the same cigars in my shipment. Excited to FINALLY try the Masquerade.

I didn't get a sticker though :serious:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Peapaw

My last shipment came in.
HC Maduro Black Churchill.
Another 5er of Graycliff 30 year vintage 
And Graycliff G2 Habano PGXL























Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

thats some dark goodness right there....what are the un-banded?


Rondo said:


> View attachment 236708


----------



## GOT14U

A couple









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Gonna smoke a knife fight for science?


----------



## GOT14U

Na, my mouth is still jacked up. If I smoke anything it won't be a limited release of anything....god this sucks!


Westside Threat said:


> Gonna smoke a knife fight for science?


----------



## haegejc

Knife Fight and a boring sticker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Knife Fight and a boring sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke one for science and let us know! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Smoke one for science and let us know! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Here here!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

haegejc said:


> Knife Fight and a boring sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that sticker. It'd fit right perfect on the side of any one of my EZ tuppers.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> I like that sticker. It'd fit right perfect on the side of any one of my EZ tuppers.


Maybe you will get one!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Maybe you will get one!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


We'll see. Shows Monday delivery lol.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> We'll see. Shows Monday delivery lol.


Oh that's not what I was thinking! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Oh that's not what I was thinking! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It said cashew in the description. If they want want me to give them money on every release, all they have to say is CASHEW. I'm such a pushover.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> It said cashew in the description. If they want want me to give them money on every release, all they have to say is CASHEW. I'm such a pushover.


Lmao....they have me at "only 500 made"

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Little pick up from one of the local B&Ms










Been wanting to try the Padron, Tabernacle, and the MF Connecticut


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....they have me at "only 500 made"
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


They had me at "full bodied/full strength broadleaf maduro". 56rg isn't usually my thing but in this case....I'm going to make the exception :smile2:

So are you guys smoking one or what?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

So those weapon band work pretty well with legos and small action figures. My kids love legos, would any of you be willing to hold onto some of the bands after you smoke them and send em in an envelope?


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> So those weapon band work pretty well with legos and small action figures. My kids love legos, would any of you be willing to hold onto some of the bands after you smoke them and send em in an envelope?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I can send some to you once I've smoked a couple!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> I can send some to you once I've smoked a couple!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Awesome! Thank you!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Mark in wi

A few from a stop at the Sosa family shop at Disney Springs over New Years on vacation.
And a few from a stop at the local B&M - Brick House, a couple 1964's, and a 1926.


----------



## Rondo

GOT14U said:


> ..what are the un-banded?


Cfed Naughty List. 
I love all things dark and sweet.


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## SilkyJ

A few souvenirs I picked up on my Tampa/Orlando trip.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Cfed Naughty List.
> 
> I love all things dark and sweet.


The Maduro Naughty is really good!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## ForMud

PanzaVerde said:


> Little pick up from one of the local B&Ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to try the Padron, Tabernacle, and the MF Connecticut


Nice group right there....


----------



## ForMud

Well I got this little devil that pops up on my shoulder ( @GOT14U ....Well named by the way )every once in awhile, whispering in my ear about these sticks I have to try. I fought a good fight ( Less than 2.5 seconds ) not to buy...But he/James Brown/ CFed won....I have no will power. :grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

ForMud said:


> Nice group right there....


I have had the Hacienda but the rest are ones I'm excited to try.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Well I got this little devil that pops up on my shoulder ( @GOT14U ....Well named by the way )every once in awhile, whispering in my ear about these sticks I have to try. I fought a good fight ( Less than 2.5 seconds ) not to buy...But he/James Brown/ CFed won....I have no will power. :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 236846
> 
> 
> View attachment 236848


Nice score man! My mommy always said I was an Angel!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Illusione Rex, and I figured I would try the Aganorsa Leaf.


----------



## haegejc

haegejc said:


> Knife Fight and a boring sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A science experiment will most likely take place... but for the remaining how long should I rest them? These are fresh right!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology

Ordered a box of these off of JR before I discovered that Cigar Page has the for like $40 less per box... Live and learn, I suppose. Either way, I'm still thrilled to add them to my stash. I'm more than a little impressed that they place a 69% Boveda inside the box while packing it...

Demo was curious. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology
> 
> Ordered a box of these off of JR before I discovered that Cigar Page has the for like $40 less per box... Live and learn, I suppose. Either way, I'm still thrilled to add them to my stash. I'm more than a little impressed that they place a 69% Boveda inside the box while packing it...
> 
> Demo was curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick! I've found it takes till the last third to discover it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Some arbitrary singles
Matilde and Espanas


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ewood said:


> Great stick! I've found it takes till the last third to discover it though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth be told, the only vitola I've had from this line is the Blockhead, but I loved its flavor profile so much that I took a chance and bought a box in a size more in my wheelhouse. Hopefully I enjoy them just as much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> A science experiment will most likely take place... but for the remaining how long should I rest them? These are fresh right!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around 3 weeks bud! That's my rule of thumb anyways

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Some arbitrary singles
> 
> Matilde and Espanas


Oh those cavaliers! Great score!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Truth be told, the only vitola I've had from this line is the Blockhead, but I loved its flavor profile so much that I took a chance and bought a box in a size more in my wheelhouse. Hopefully I enjoy them just as much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cat approves. You're good.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The cat approves. You're good.


He seems to have discerning taste. Some cigars he'll gladly sit in my lap while smoke, others make him run for the hills. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

akpreacherplayz said:


> So those weapon band work pretty well with legos and small action figures. My kids love legos, would any of you be willing to hold onto some of the bands after you smoke them and send em in an envelope?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I'm going to have to post pics of my town one day in another thread. I don't care what you all think. My name's not Zack but I'm a Legomaniac :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology
> 
> Ordered a box of these off of JR before I discovered that Cigar Page has the for like $40 less per box... Live and learn, I suppose. Either way, I'm still thrilled to add them to my stash. I'm more than a little impressed that they place a 69% Boveda inside the box while packing it...
> 
> Demo was curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my first RoMa the other night, really fantastic smoke.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> I had my first RoMa the other night, really fantastic smoke.


Which one did you try?

I've thoroughly enjoyed every one I've had, which is uncommon for me, especially for boutique brands. I still need to try their Aquitaine line, but considering it's the exact same binder/filler blend as CroMagnon, but with a habano ligero wrapper, I'm confident I'll enjoy it, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Which one did you try?
> 
> I've thoroughly enjoyed every one I've had, which is uncommon for me, especially for boutique brands. I still need to try their Aquitaine line, but considering it's the exact same binder/filler blend as CroMagnon, but with a habano ligero wrapper, I'm confident I'll enjoy it, as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a Neanderthal robusto. HUGE flavor, loved it right down to the nub.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> It was a Neanderthal robusto. HUGE flavor, loved it right down to the nub.


Huh, I just learned something. I have seen the bands for the Neanderthals before, but never zoomed in close enough to inspect and figure out that it was a completely different and separate line. I thought they were Aquitaines when I saw people posting pics of them. Looks like I have another cigar to try out! :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Huh, I just learned something. I have seen the bands for the Neanderthals before, but never zoomed in close enough to inspect and figure out that it was a completely different and separate line. I thought they were Aquitaines when I saw people posting pics of them. Looks like I have another cigar to try out! :grin2:


I am going to try the entire line, it was that good.


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm going to have to post pics of my town one day in another thread. I don't care what you all think. My name's not Zack but I'm a Legomaniac :grin2:


Are the downtown building in this town all Buckeye Land boxes ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Are the downtown building in this town all Buckeye Land boxes ? :vs_laugh:


Funny thing is I use an empty Buckeye Land box for spare parts. I haven't picked up anything cigar wise lately because I've been tight on funds. It's killing me seeing all the new stuff coming out lately. Tis life :vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Amazing!


----------



## cjmmm47

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy hell.... that's just awesome


----------



## GOT14U

thats 10 more yard gars for ya...nice score!


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look delicious. I need to go grab one for science.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Those look delicious. I need to go grab one for science.


Send me your address, I could send one your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Send me your address, I could send one your way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessary, my brother. I appreciate the offer, but I have been bombed more sticks than a scoundrel like me deserves.


----------



## Ewood

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ordered a box of 10 Padron '26 No. 2 Maduros, got sent a box of 24... Now I call that winning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cost per stick goes wayyyy down when that happens! Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cjmmm47 said:


> Holy hell.... that's just awesome


I had to look at the box twice to make sure I wasn't losing my mind. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Not necessary, my brother. I appreciate the offer, but I have been bombed more sticks than a scoundrel like me deserves.


Fair enough, maybe I'll just slide one in on a trade sometime. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Fair enough, maybe I'll just slide one in on a trade sometime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deal. Trades are always accepted.


----------



## kacey

In today's mail a 20 count sampler of ROMA Craft from CFed.
10 count of Las Meras


----------



## GOT14U

Your pics suck....but your sticks are on point! lol


kacey said:


> In today's mail a 20 count sampler of ROMA Craft from CFed.
> 10 count of Las Meras


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Your pics suck....but your sticks are on point! lol


Ya that's what she said. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
The wife also complains about my photography non skill.  I point out I don't care.  I am lucky to remember to take photos


----------



## tacket

My trade with @Fusion came in today with what looks like a tasty home rolled hitch hiker! Thanks dude!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Alec bradley stuff. Never smoked them in my life.
The mixed 10 came as a free add on which isn't too bad.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> In today's mail a 20 count sampler of ROMA Craft from CFed.
> 10 count of Las Meras


Ima have to beat on Tripp and Kyle...everyone seems to get their CFED ration before me. 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> In today's mail a 20 count sampler of ROMA Craft from CFed.
> 10 count of Las Meras


That is a yummy looking selection of RoMa sticks...


----------



## hired_goon

Today's delivery should just about finish filling up my wineador.


----------



## haegejc

New delivery from the Privada Cigar Club Super excited about the CLE OSOK and the EZ Lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

hired_goon said:


> Today's delivery should just about finish filling up my wineador.


That is a great purchase.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Wrong thread sorry. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## tacket

With busy days ahead, I figured I should have some shorter smokes stocked up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Monte by AJ Fernandez 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Liga Privada Cigar Club




























Cigar Federation Whipped Cream ~ 
Mexican Hot Chocolate ~ 
Dunbarton Tabacco & Trust Sin Compromiso ~


----------



## Hickorynut

Still haven't got my CFED ration....but the local B&M had these..how could I say no?









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Pipeorcigarpuffer

*weekend haul*

While I am not a real fan of flavored smokes, I came across this 5 pack of the new Diesel whiskey Row robusto cigars mis marked at 7.95 for a 5 pack . Unfortunately they only had 1 pack. Not a bad cigar . Should be a good smoking weekend.


----------



## vroom_vroom

The devil got me again. Need to delete my account on that site.

Bundle of 20 this time around. Good stick however, much fuller flavor and profile the the #1










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## kacey

In today's mail My EZ CCOTM and my 10 pack of the 20 I ordered from CFED of GreenGo. Ohh well at least they gave me a nice discount code to use on my next order.


----------



## cracker1397

Latest CFed order
Naughty List Maduro (two with cracked wrappers unfortunately). Should be able to glue them back together
RC Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger 
RC Aquitaine Mode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

vroom_vroom said:


> The devil got me again. Need to delete my account on that site.
> 
> Bundle of 20 this time around. Good stick however, much fuller flavor and profile the the #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


I hear you brother. 
I had to give my credit cards to the other half to stop me buying.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> I hear you brother.
> I had to give my credit cards to the other half to stop me buying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





vroom_vroom said:


> The devil got me again. Need to delete my account on that site.
> 
> Bundle of 20 this time around. Good stick however, much fuller flavor and profile the the #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


A lil advice from the been there, done that, LOST the t-shirt..

Delete your cc info from the site and log out. Next time you wanna order, you'll need to get your dead @ss off the couch, find your wallet, get your cc out, walk back to the phone/ computer and log in and 1reenter it. Kinda makes you rethink if those cigars are worth the effort..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

2 for 1 at the shop, couldn't resist.


----------



## GOT14U

A couple. If you like the DTT Todas Los Dias then get you some Mas Fuertes ! And I'm stoked I got a box of the best Las Calaveras also! 17> all!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Finally got my mystery roma craft sampler.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BobP said:


> Finally got my mystery roma craft sampler.


That's not a bad little lineup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's not a bad little lineup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm happy with it, I find roma crafts to be very enjoyable lately, and the price seemed good. Still made the mistake of only buying one five pack though.


----------



## haegejc

My first Small Batch Cigar purchase. Just several samplers Discipline needed to let them rest for ....a month.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BobP said:


> I'm happy with it, I find roma crafts to be very enjoyable lately, and the price seemed good. Still made the mistake of only buying one five pack though.


Eh, just buy a box. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy

Joined the SBC VIP program and they sent me these!


----------



## kacey

alloy said:


> Joined the SBC VIP program and they sent me these!


Did you join their Cigar of the Month or was that VIP something else?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Did you join their Cigar of the Month or was that VIP something else?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


The VIP is different. Its $250 every six months to get exclusive deals, a welcome prize(the Davidoff), and special coupons and things of that nature. Also gets you first dibs on special releases.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Did you join their Cigar of the Month or was that VIP something else?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


VIP is something else.....I won't comment on what it all consists of since I know very little.

Oops it's already answered 
Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## alloy

TexaSmoke said:


> The VIP is different. Its $250 every six months to get exclusive deals, a welcome prize(the Davidoff), and special coupons and things of that nature. Also gets you first dibs on special releases.


This.


----------



## vroom_vroom

UBC03 said:


> A lil advice from the been there, done that, LOST the t-shirt..
> 
> Delete your cc info from the site and log out. Next time you wanna order, you'll need to get your dead @ss off the couch, find your wallet, get your cc out, walk back to the phone/ computer and log in and 1reenter it. Kinda makes you rethink if those cigars are worth the effort..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


In all fairness I went on there to see if that had anymore. The. The free fall thing got me and I was an instant crack addict. Dunno if it's a good or bad thing but my wineador is at max capacity. Looks like I need a coolador.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rondo

Chiefs from Holts








JSK Red Knights from Small Batch







they added a random bodyguard and a dollar store cigar holder


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Chiefs from Holts
> 
> View attachment 237238
> 
> 
> JSK Red Knights from Small Batch
> 
> View attachment 237240
> 
> 
> they added a random bodyguard and a dollar store cigar holder


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

Stopped by the local B&M to see if they had anything I wanted. Also to make my occasional donation to keeping them in business.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Stopped by the local B&M to see if they had anything I wanted. Also to make my occasional donation to keeping them in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice score there... Reminds me I need to swing by one (or more) of the B&Ms I frequent; I've been doing so much online purchasing lately that I haven't been by any in about a month. Shame on me...


----------



## mpomario

Picked these up today at the local bnm.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Chiefs from Holts
> View attachment 237238
> 
> 
> JSK Red Knights from Small Batch
> View attachment 237240
> 
> they added a random bodyguard and a dollar store cigar holder


Thanks for the heads up Ron
Just got a box of "Culeros" from Holts


----------



## Rabidawise

I cleaned out my B&M of Moon Garden's, unless one of the other locations has some, these are the last 5 in the city.


----------



## Ewood

Rabidawise said:


> I cleaned out my B&M of Moon Garden's, unless one of the other locations has some, these are the last 5 in the city.


Lucky! Nice grab!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> I cleaned out my B&M of Moon Garden's, unless one of the other locations has some, these are the last 5 in the city.


Freaking awesome.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice grab @Rabidawise. I was allowed to buy two, and enjoyed the one I smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> Nice grab @Rabidawise. I was allowed to buy two, and enjoyed the one I smoked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't even flinch when I walked up with those and the box. I hope I can find a couple more around town.


----------



## haegejc

Oops Wrong thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumbell78

Grabbed two bundles of Rocky Patel Vintage 1990's from Cigar Place, just arrived today. Can't wait to try them out, sitting in my humidor. Packing and postage was flawless btw.


----------



## mpomario

On the way back from the doctor. I hit Arlington Cigars for some cherries. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

A couple









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Got stuck in traffic trying to get home because of a wreck in front of the B&M so I went in and grabbed these while I'm waiting on them to open the road back up


----------



## csk415

The ladies finally made it from their Puerto Rico trip @Ewood.


----------



## Hickorynut

The only mystery is why did it take 10 days to get my CFED Romatherapy Kit?









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## BobP

Hickorynut said:


> The only mystery is why did it take 10 days to get my CFED Romatherapy Kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


That's a nice mix. I like ordering from cfed, but I hate how they ship. It always takes 7-10 days to receive my order, usually the latter.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BobP said:


> That's a nice mix. I like ordering from cfed, but I hate how they ship. It always takes 7-10 days to receive my order, usually the latter.


Dang. I get mine in 2 days, but I'm in Texas with Cfed.


----------



## crown

I took the Bobalu challenge...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A yummy box of Oliva V torps. And they threw in a pretty cool little Oliva wallet. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A yummy box of Oliva V torps. And they threw in a pretty cool little Oliva wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a cool little wallet.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Thats a cool little wallet.


Right???

I had completely forgotten that they were giving it away free with a box purchase until I noticed an extra little package inside the shipping box. Pretty decent, and I've been needing a little wallet like that to hold bare essentials.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Right???
> 
> I had completely forgotten that they were giving it away free with a box purchase until I noticed an extra little package inside the shipping box. Pretty decent, and I've been needing a little wallet like that to hold bare essentials.


I'm a sucker for free swag. If they are tossing in hats, cutters, lighters, signs, or anything else cool.....I'm in.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm a sucker for free swag. If they are tossing in hats, cutters, lighters, signs, or anything else cool.....I'm in.


I think RoMa had some xicar cutters made with their badass logo on it; I'm definitely going to try and score one of those when I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I love all things RoMa. They sent me a xikar ash can after I emailed them one time.


----------



## Shaver702

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I think RoMa had some xicar cutters made with their badass logo on it; I'm definitely going to try and score one of those when I can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a sucker for free swag. Makes me thing I'm getting one up on them haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Love the US.
Bought all this off a US site for 150 dollars and 50 delivery. Here in the UK I'd be looking at about 400 minimum.
God bless America.





































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

2nd delivery of the day and the last time I buy cigars for many many months. 
Got more than enough to last me.
Drew estate sun grown flying pigs.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> 2nd delivery of the day and the last time I buy cigars for many many months.
> Got more than enough to last me.
> Drew estate sun grown flying pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nice, as I have said Smoking Cigars, well that's a Hobby but buying them is an Addiction, good luck on no purchases for many many months LOL!


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, as I have said Smoking Cigars, well that's a Hobby but buying them is an Addiction, good luck on no purchases for many many months LOL!


The other half has been given my credit cards and they are now locked away somewhere. Going cold turkey on this addiction!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Couple of pick ups at the B&M.


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, as I have said Smoking Cigars, well that's a Hobby but buying them is an Addiction, good luck on no purchases for many many months LOL!


I memorized mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> I memorized mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Digital Wallet....jus sayin....Carry On....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## BobP

Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> ...


Been looking at those Isabella's also...if Katman likes them that much they've got to be goooood!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Olecharlie said:


> ...


Interesting that they would use a picture of David Lee Roth, does he have something to do with the company?


----------



## GOT14U

A couple









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> Interesting that they would use a picture of David Lee Roth, does he have something to do with the company?


I thought the same thing but I don't think it is the same picture from Eat em and Smile.

Edit: After comparing, maybe it is the album cover.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

ScottyB said:


> Interesting that they would use a picture of David Lee Roth, does he have something to do with the company?


Haven't researched the company just read the review by Katman and had to purchase after seeing a couple show up here. Im going to write a review here after they rest a bit.


----------



## kacey

BobP said:


> Looking forward to trying these.


Let me know what ya think of them.


----------



## Westside Threat

We have all heard this before....going on buying freeze yada yada yada...But now gonna grab some Shapeshifters. Is there anything else in their portfolio worth trying while I’m ordering?

Can I get the cigar anywhere besides the Isabella website?


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> We have all heard this before....going on buying freeze yada yada yada...But now gonna grab some Shapeshifters. Is there anything else in their portfolio worth trying while I'm ordering?
> 
> Can I get the cigar anywhere besides the Isabella website?


Not sure. The guerillas gets good revuews but sounds like a pepper bomb and at 6x60 not so much my style.


----------



## crown

Blending sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Westside Threat said:


> We have all heard this before....going on buying freeze yada yada yada...But now gonna grab some Shapeshifters. Is there anything else in their portfolio worth trying while I'm ordering?
> 
> Can I get the cigar anywhere besides the Isabella website?


The Serpentine is a great smoke as well. Those are the only two I've had. They sell through select B&Ms.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Picked these little guys up at Stixx, the awesome little cigar bar/Asian fusion restaurant that I'm sitting in at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Picked these little guys up at Stixx, the awesome little cigar bar/Asian fusion restaurant that I'm sitting in at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me they're playing "Come Sail Away" in the background.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ForMud said:


> Please tell me they're playing "Come Sail Away" in the background.




No, thankfully not; smooth jazz is generally on the playlist here. That would be some funny stuff if they did, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Been looking at those Isabella's also...if Katman likes them that much they've got to be goooood!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Let's just suppose you have one coming your way, the only recompense requested is a pic of you smoking the sterroid induced bodyguard accompanying. Would that be agreeable? Yes you say, ok, it was shipped today. :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Let's just suppose you have one coming your way, the only recompense requested is a pic of you smoking the sterroid induced bodyguard accompanying. Would that be agreeable? Yes you say, ok, it was shipped today. :vs_cool:


Well, looks like it's a deal I can't say no to....makes me wonder what the straggler is tho....thx bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Let's just suppose you have one coming your way, the only recompense requested is a pic of you smoking the sterroid induced bodyguard accompanying. Would that be agreeable? Yes you say, ok, it was shipped today. :vs_cool:


Hahaha, awesome. It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Well, looks like it's a deal I can't say no to....makes me wonder what the straggler is tho....thx bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Amazing decision, big toys for big ole boys that's the title! :vs_cool::vs_cool: @TexaSmoke your my witness we have a deal, and you held up your performance a while back, I'm sure Jerod will blow this out of the park just like you did when you sang Just a little help from my friends!


----------



## greasemonger

Perhaps there'll be two...


----------



## GOT14U

I can’t keep up with you guys! Damn the pressure!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Amazing decision, big toys for big ole boys that's the title! :vs_cool::vs_cool: @TexaSmoke your my witness we have a deal, and you held up your performance a while back, I'm sure Jerod will blow this out of the park just like you did when you sang Just a little help from my friends!


Witnessed...


----------



## lex61

All this talk of the Isabelas got to me. Either I’m going to be extremely happy or you’re going to be seeing me on the WTS section.

Did anyone try to use the “Katman Free Katpack” option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

lex61 said:


> All this talk of the Isabelas got to me. Either I'm going to be extremely happy or you're going to be seeing me on the WTS section.
> 
> Did anyone try to use the "Katman Free Katpack" option?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No! What is this "Katpack Option" you speak of? I see the word "free" in your post, did I miss out on some super secret coupon code?


----------



## lex61

BobP said:


> No! What is this "Katpack Option" you speak of? I see the word "free" in your post, did I miss out on some super secret coupon code?


In Katman's review he said to add the code during checkout to get "a little surprise". That said, there isn't a proper place to add a promo code during checkout but I did mention it in a notes section.

https://kohnhed.com/2018/12/16/2018-isabela-cigars-shape-shifter-cigar-reviews-by-the-katman/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Well, looks like it's a deal I can't say no to....makes me wonder what the straggler is tho....thx bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I think I have an idea of what it might be.....

Also, from yesterday's gathering from the Roma Craft event at CI. The barrel aged Belgian Quad was revealed also. Great beer. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ScottyB

mpomario said:


> I think I have an idea of what it might be.....
> 
> Also, from yesterday's gathering from the Roma Craft event at CI. The barrel aged Belgian Quad was revealed also. Great beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Those look delicious, I didn't know they did a Candela.


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> Those look delicious, I didn't know they did a Candela.


I believe the Fomarian is event only. I was told it's not like your usual Candela.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

ScottyB said:


> Those look delicious, I didn't know they did a Candela.





mpomario said:


> I believe the Fomarian is event only. I was told it's not like your usual Candela.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Unless that's and event only size fomarian you can still find them. Small batch is sold out but has it available in a sampler. Serious cigars shows to have them in bundles of 24.

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/st-patrick-days-pack
https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...rs/roma-craft-cromagnon/emh-fomorian/cromef3b


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Unless that's and event only size fomarian you can still find them. Small batch is sold out but has it available in a sampler. Serious cigars shows to have them in bundles of 24.
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/st-patrick-days-pack
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...rs/roma-craft-cromagnon/emh-fomorian/cromef3b


Good to know. The CI rep said it more rare is all I knew.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Garyk

10 AB mundial PL8, 14 assorted RP's, 4 CAO 660 and a montecristo espada for me, 12 Drew Jaza Toro and 2 acid blonde Maduro for the wife


----------



## Edgy85

Westside Threat said:


> We have all heard this before....going on buying freeze yada yada yada...But now gonna grab some Shapeshifters. Is there anything else in their portfolio worth trying while I'm ordering?
> 
> Can I get the cigar anywhere besides the Isabella website?


Haha don't think anyone has ever followed through on their buying freeze claims. It's the deals...the f'ing deals that bring you back.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Haha don't think anyone has ever followed through on their buying freeze claims. It's the deals...the f'ing deals that bring you back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


lol










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Edgy85 said:


> Haha don't think anyone has ever followed through on their buying freeze claims. It's the deals...the f'ing deals that bring you back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm currently on one, it's been 10 to 14 days since I've bought anything. I'm smart, I didn't set a time frame for the freeze. 
But, I'll probably break it later today.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB

4 for $10 at local shop. The Enclave I like, and 4 new ones to try.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Wrong thread


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Quickest delivery yet! Got some more of the Hot Cocoa as well.


----------



## Dran

Got my Quseda sampler from from @Wallbright! Great spped and well packaged! Thanks brother!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Shorties for Winter.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Razorhog

Latest from CBid, Oliva Saison Robusto. These things got "re-routed" by UPS and went all over the country before getting to me. The box looked like someone played soccer with it, but the cigars seem to be fine!


----------



## ScottyB

I’ve never had these, But at a 4 for $10 deal, I couldn’t resist. I gotta stop, seriously.


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> I've never had these, But at a 4 for $10 deal, I couldn't resist. I gotta stop, seriously.


Those are great but I'd gotten more.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ScottyB

mpomario said:


> Those are great but I'd gotten more.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


The 4 was all they had.


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> The 4 was all they had.


I bet. The shops I go to never seem to have good smokes in the budget basket.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

Cornelius and Anthony The Gent, Mistress, and Senor Esugars. And Mr Brownstone.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> Cornelius and Anthony The Gent, Mistress, and Senor Esugars. And Mr Brownstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Nice, I bought a box of the Brownstone Maduros and Luv em!


----------



## Peapaw

The wife wanted to try Lanceros. A Tatuaje, 2 My Fathers a La Gran Oferta, and a #4. The unbanded is an Illusione 33









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, I bought a box of the Brownstone Maduros and Luv em!


I just smoked my first Brownstone last weekend...Wasn't impressed, tons of smoke and a good burn.... but no taste (Not even an after taste) it was like smoking air.
I'm hoping it was a fluke, I have four more to try.


----------



## Peapaw

These would come in the day I left for work. 
A box of Axis Mundi and a 5er of the H Upmann. 
I took advantage of seriouscigars 20% off deal Monday.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey

CFed COTM x 2









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

And now for the rest of the stuff.
Snitches get stiches x2
Hot cocoa x 10
Steam punk maduro x10
The Steam punk on top fell out of the bag when I was getting the boveda out. So it will be smoked now.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> These would come in the day I left for work.
> A box of Axis Mundi and a 5er of the H Upmann.
> I took advantage of seriouscigars 20% off deal Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those are some great sticks Peapaw!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

My order of Steampunk Maduros showed up as well!


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> My order of Steampunk Maduros showed up as well!


Give them a little restand you may wish you had bought more. Smoking good ROTT but a little sharp, still mouthwatering.


----------



## kacey

Ordered from CFED today since they were giving me 20% off again.
Shopping cart Product image Description Quantity Price








1 
Chinnock Cellars Pressoir Box-Pressed Toro 6 x 52 / 10 Count Box 1 








1 
aka cigar Robusto 5 x 52 / 5 Pack 1 








2 
Tiger Kitty Soft Paws Robusto 5 x 52 / 5 Pack 2


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Hmmm, decisions, decisions...

I'm trying to decide between purchasing a box of 10 Caldwell The T Short Churchills or a fiver of AF Anejo Sharks... Normally I'd just say both, but I've already exceeded my cigar budget for this half of the month, hahaha.


----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmmm, decisions, decisions...
> 
> I'm trying to decide between purchasing a box of 10 Caldwell The T Short Churchills or a fiver of AF Anejo Sharks... Normally I'd just say both, but I've already exceeded my cigar budget for this half of the month, hahaha.


Just go for both. Eat some KD for the next few nights...it'll be worth it.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Third reload on Izzies. I may as well just sign my credit card over to Johnny.
At least he's sending me free Firecrackers now.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> Just go for both. Eat some KD for the next few nights...it'll be worth it.


That is seeming like what is probably going to happen. Maybe not the Kraft, per se, but the general concept. :vs_laugh:

After trying that Caldwell The T, I immediately knew I wanted to purchase a box; they seem to be readily available at multiple retailers, though. The Anejo Sharks aren't as high on the must have list for me, but they also are rather difficult to get ahold of. I'm giving myself one more day to think it over.


----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That is seeming like what is probably going to happen. Maybe not the Kraft, per se, but the general concept. :vs_laugh:
> 
> After trying that Caldwell The T, I immediately knew I wanted to purchase a box; they seem to be readily available at multiple retailers, though. The Anejo Sharks aren't as high on the must have list for me, but they also are rather difficult to get ahold of. I'm giving myself one more day to think it over.


If the sharks are still there by pay day, Ill be taking a run at least at a 5er.


----------



## greasemonger

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Third reload on Izzies. I may as well just sign my credit card over to Johnny.
> At least he's sending me free Firecrackers now.


Yup those shapeshifters are pretty amazing. I may give a firecracker a try tonight.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Little delivery today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Shape-Shifters plus a few add-ons. I love how the two bundles of ten are wrapped opposite. I wonder if that's deliberate or just how two different rollers roll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Quick stop at my local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

2015 Masters Edition









ADDENDUM 
I hit submit too soon here. After a closer look, I decided these are not genuine. An authentic Davidoff Geneva has a silky smooth wrapper. The bands on these were loose and not glued evenly. The seller, who I've purchased great sticks from in the past, agreed to refund me without question. For the record, I'm not accusing him of knowingly selling fake cigars. 
Let's all think of this as an educational opportunity.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigar Authority COTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise

So I thought I had cleaned out all of Memphis' B&Ms with my purchase the other day. Turns out someone had squirreled away a box in a corner at their downtown location....the one I never go to. They gladly transferred it to my local shop!

















Thanks to @JtAv8tor for the bomb that turned me onto these!


----------



## Scotchpig

Daaaaaamn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> So I thought I had cleaned out all of Memphis' B&Ms with my purchase the other day. Turns out someone had squirreled away a box in a corner at their downtown location....the one I never go to. They gladly transferred it to my local shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @JtAv8tor for the bomb that turned me onto these!


Lucky!!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> Lucky!!!
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Definitely lucky!


----------



## tazdvl

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cigar Authority COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Let me know what you think of that Balmoral Connecticut. I smoked one at the Big Smoke and I'm curious to hear someone else's unbiased opinion.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## kacey

tazdvl said:


> Let me know what you think of that Balmoral Connecticut. I smoked one at the Big Smoke and I'm curious to hear someone else's unbiased opinion.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


I liked the two I smoked. Better with a little age on them the sharp note goes away.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

DE event at the local B&M. Bought the LPs and the Brazilian. Got the Dogma and the Sun Grown free. Can't complain


----------



## Olecharlie

PanzaVerde said:


> DE event at the local B&M. Bought the LPs and the Brazilian. Got the Dogma and the Sun Grown free. Can't complain


Luv that UF-13


----------



## PanzaVerde

Olecharlie said:


> Luv that UF-13


Haven't had one yet but can't wait to try it. I was sad to see they had a 1 per customer sign on the box. Was wanting to get two or three


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Took advantage of a recent JR special; hard to say no to a box of Nortenos for $40...

Decided to get some AF Anejos and RoMa Aquitaines while I was at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SoCal Gunner

BOSSTANK said:


>


I bit too!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## mpomario

Had my buddy at Tobacco Cabana hold me a couple of these. Smell pretty good. I have only had the EPC New Wave from him. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Whoops


----------



## Hickorynut

Superbowl sucked....but the mail was a score!

Maduro Steampunk, Mex Hot Chocolate and Tiger Kitty Paws!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

10er Umbagog Corona Gorda


----------



## kacey

Came home from my walk to find 3 packages on the porch.
1 Real big box Containing 1 box of cigars

1 envelope 4 cigars Fine Ash COTM

and one normal sized box two 5vers of Tiger Soft Paws CFED

The big box was the one that had me scratching my head until I opened it. Then I went WTF? 10 Cigars in this big old box full of paper?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Fuente Shark, doo doo do doo do doo...










*Edited to apologize to those of you who will now have this version of Baby Shark stuck in your head...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Fuente Shark, doo doo do doo do doo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to apologize to those of you who will now have this version of Baby Shark stuck in your head...


Apology NOT accepted.....the damage is done.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Superbowl sucked....but the mail was a score!
> 
> Maduro Steampunk, Mex Hot Chocolate and Tiger Kitty Paws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Very Nice @Hickorynut, you're outta control brother. I gotta get you that fancy ashtray!


----------



## greasemonger

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Fuente Shark, doo doo do doo do doo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to apologize to those of you who will now have this version of Baby Shark stuck in your head...


I have a 13mo old who has the interactive musical baby shark book. Its on endless loop at the house, but he dances to it, so its okay I guess.


----------



## csk415

Whoops wrong thread do do doo


----------



## ForMud

I can relate ......I lived though the Barney "I love you, you love me" days when my daughters were growing up.


----------



## ForMud

Got my order from @GOT14U Inc the other day..... He musta failed math as a child, because he sure miscounted this time. Anyway, I'm in skinny stick heaven now....


----------



## Edgy85

Excited to try these.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Apology NOT accepted.....the damage is done.


 That song is like a freaking virus, it just spreads and spreads, and keeps reinfecting people who've had it before. I blame someone from work for getting it stuck in my head yesterday.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That song is like a freaking virus, it just spreads and spreads, and keeps reinfecting people who've had it before. I blame someone from work for getting it stuck in my head yesterday.


I have 4 kids under 8....we get a lot of baby shark action!


----------



## UBC03

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That song is like a freaking virus, it just spreads and spreads, and keeps reinfecting people who've had it before. I blame someone from work for getting it stuck in my head yesterday.


Wish I could give more likes to this post.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Excited to try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Don't get too excited. Only cigar to ever make me physically ill.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

UBC03 said:


> Wish I could give more likes to this post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


My goal today is to make it through my shift without hearing it. Fingers crossed.



UBC03 said:


> Don't get too excited. Only cigar to ever make me physically ill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dang, that crazy of a stick? I've had a few sticks that tasted nasty enough that I felt gross for smoking them, but I've never had one actually make me feel ill like that.


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> Don't get too excited. Only cigar to ever make me physically ill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha really?
Damn. I opened one and touched my tongue on the cap, that was 20 mins ago and I can still taste it...we shall see.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My goal today is to make it through my shift without hearing it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Dang, that crazy of a stick? I've had a few sticks that tasted nasty enough that I felt gross for smoking them, but I've never had one actually make me feel ill like that.


They've got a nasty saccharine sweet tip, that doesn't fade. I woulda ditched it but my buddy gave it to me. He kept telling me how great they were and insisted that I keep trying it. I made it a third of the way and had to ditch it before I puked.

I've never smoked an infused or sweetened cigar before or since. 1

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Got my order from @GOT14U Inc the other day..... He musta failed math as a child, because he sure miscounted this time. Anyway, I'm in skinny stick heaven now....
> 
> View attachment 238438


Nice score! Lol
Enjoy that PDR not sure if you'll see that one again.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

UBC03 said:


> They've got a nasty saccharine sweet tip, that doesn't fade. I woulda ditched it but my buddy gave it to me. He kept telling me how great they were and insisted that I keep trying it. I made it a third of the way and had to ditch it before I puked.
> 
> I've never smoked an infused or sweetened cigar before or since. 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, now I want to try one....Kinda Like when someone says "Smell this"...You know it's going to be bad, but you smell it anyway.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

UBC03 said:


> They've got a nasty saccharine sweet tip, that doesn't fade. I woulda ditched it but my buddy gave it to me. He kept telling me how great they were and insisted that I keep trying it. I made it a third of the way and had to ditch it before I puked.
> 
> I've never smoked an infused or sweetened cigar before or since. 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oooooh, now it's making more sense. I didn't realize that those were infused. I'd have to pass on them, without a doubt.


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Nice score! Lol
> Enjoy that PDR not sure if you'll see that one again.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What you talking about.....I get PBRs by the 30 pack all the time.....******* liquid gold right there. :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Don't get too excited. Only cigar to ever make me physically ill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dang...I was gonna suggest he share with you..... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Dang...I was gonna suggest he share with you.....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I knew one of yunz would. That's why I got proactive.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oooooh, now it's making more sense. I didn't realize that those were infused. I'd have to pass on them, without a doubt.


It was more of an impulse buy cause I really wanted to try one out of curiosity and I only buy boxes...3 quid a cigar though soits not too bad, worst case scenario I can get my girlfriend to start smoking haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> It was more of an impulse buy cause I really wanted to try one out of curiosity and I only buy boxes...3 quid a cigar though soits not too bad, worst case scenario I can get my girlfriend to start smoking haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Some people love em. My buddy does. It's a mystery to me, but smoke whatcha like, like whatcha smoke

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

ForMud said:


> Got my order from @GOT14U Inc the other day..... He musta failed math as a child, because he sure miscounted this time. Anyway, I'm in skinny stick heaven now....
> 
> View attachment 238438


Nice score! I regret not jumping on this when I had the chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Little pick up from a BOTL.


----------



## Travoline

greasemonger said:


> I have a 13mo old who has the interactive musical baby shark book. Its on endless loop at the house, but he dances to it, so its okay I guess.


That sounds like my evening! Oh the joy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Decided to give the man o war ruination a shot. Scored a box for 60 bucks. Have turned my cbid addiction into a cross reference when it’s time for the monthly box.


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Mike2147

A gift from my brothers recent trip to Dominican Republic.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CFed delivery. Boilermaker and Warped sampler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

^ I won't get mine till late next week.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Couldn't resist a box of these for only $80. Crazy, 4 bucks a stick for such an amazing smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Couldn't resist a box of these for only $80. Crazy, 4 bucks a stick for such an amazing smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great smokes.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> Those are great smokes.


Right? They must have had too much stock sitting for too long to sell them for less than half the normal cost. No complaints here, haha.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Looking forward to getting that sticker tomorrow.


----------



## Olecharlie

Long and skinnys, with Short and Fats!


----------



## Razorhog

Had one of these and immediately bought a box. Flor de las Antillas Toro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Couldn't resist a box of these for only $80. Crazy, 4 bucks a stick for such an amazing smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you get them?


----------



## ForMud

Razorhog said:


> Had one of these and immediately bought a box. Flor de las Antillas Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were my first box purchase.


----------



## Razorhog

ForMud said:


> They were my first box purchase.


Awesome! They are delicious. Gonna be hard not to have one ROTT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> Where'd you get them?


Email special from Thompson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CFed COTMC


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Email special from Thompson.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holts also runs them pretty often at $79.95 shipped, I purchase most all my box purchases from Holts. I'm on my 5th box of Nubs a couple were 69.95 boxes of 24. FYI


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Razorhog

Olecharlie said:


> Holts also runs them pretty often at $79.95 shipped, I purchase most all my box purchases from Holts. I'm on my 5th box of Nubs a couple were 69.95 boxes of 24. FYI


Thanks for the tip! Damn it, now I had to go and check holt's for prices. Must....resist.... I've never even had a Master Blends 3 and I want to buy a box, LOL


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Thanks for the tip! Damn it, now I had to go and check holt's for prices. Must....resist.... I've never even had a Master Blends 3 and I want to buy a box, LOL


Holts was doing the MB3 sampler for 60 a few days ago. Its a fiver of 4 different vitola.


----------



## Ewood

TexaSmoke said:


> Holts was doing the MB3 sampler for 60 a few days ago. Its a fiver of 4 different vitola.


I would say that deal pops up almost monthly. Be patient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Holts was doing the MB3 sampler for 60 a few days ago. Its a fiver of 4 different vitola.


CigarPlace also has the sampler box with a cutter for 42 right now, if that's something you're interested in.


----------



## GOT14U

I've really been calming down on my seegar purchases but @bobbya08 sent me flying over the edge with one of my favs for sale. Thx man









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Where'd you get them?[/QUOTE]

I see them on Thompson's auction site quite often also.


----------



## Razorhog

Mich_smoker said:


> Where'd you get them?


I see them on Thompson's auction site quite often also.[/QUOTE]

I didn't know Thompson had an auction site. Please, my wallet cannot take anymore!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Picked up a 10'er of Sombrero de Copa from @GOT14U but of course he had to toss in a couple of extras - some real dogrockets too !










And then I also this cool ashtray in the box. This thing is so pretty I'm a little scared to put ash in it Jerod !










Thanks for a great sale and all the extras my friend. Now what else you got ??? :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Picked up a 10'er of Sombrero de Copa from @GOT14U but of course he had to toss in a couple of extras - some real dogrockets too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I also this cool ashtray in the box. This thing is so pretty I'm a little scared to put ash in it Jerod !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great sale and all the extras my friend. Now what else you got ??? :vs_laugh:


Glad it all got there. And I know you would enjoy the Padron more then me so that is why I stuck it in the box.....hope you find a place for the ash tray as well.....don't get to spoiled with that EZ winters Ale.... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## crown

Got these in a trade from Humphrey's Ghost!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A couple from the BnM visit today. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ewood

My second 10er of izzies, as well as the 8 left from my first one. Also got all the others from them to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

A variety pack from a Las Vegas B&M. The Asylum Ogre is a 6x80 that I bought for a golf buddy just so I can be entertained watching him try to smoke it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> The Asylum Ogre is a 6x80 that I bought for a golf buddy just so I can be entertained watching him try to smoke it.


That's good Longest Ash material. Not sure it would fit in any humans mouth.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little fiver of maduro AF Short Stories. Needed a shorter smoke that I can burn sometimes in the morning, and these aren't half bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Ewood said:


> My second 10er of izzies, as well as the 8 left from my first one. Also got all the others from them to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul there! I have yet to try the shifter. Love the firecracker, great short smoke.
Did you use Katman's code?


----------



## greasemonger

Mich_smoker said:


> Nice haul there! I have yet to try the shifter. Love the firecracker, great short smoke.
> Did you use Katman's code?


Looks like shapeshifter may be gone. I just went to order 10 more to no avail.


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> Looks like shapeshifter may be gone. I just went to order 10 more to no avail.


Sold like hot cakes. Ready for their release in the spring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

My first Culebra ( snake rolled cigar) , I'm a big Caldwell fan ,so. I purchased a box of Dos Firmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I read there are two ways to smoke Culebras;
With two friends 
or
Light all 3 and smoke it as one


----------



## GOT14U

lukesparksoff said:


> My first Culebra ( snake rolled cigar) , I'm a big Caldwell fan ,so. I purchased a box of Dos Firmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are popular but I've never been a fan of crooked sticks....lol....I hope they are good

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> That's good Longest Ash material. Not sure it would fit in any humans mouth.


You sure about that?????


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Mail call from CFED :grin2: 

Mexican Hot Chocolate (Finally got some of these)

Hot Cocoa
Snitches Get Stitches
Tiger Kitty


----------



## BobP

CFED, again.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

The T Short Churchills; I need to get a few more boxes of these to put away for a nice nap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Man o war ruination, for 60 bucks I had to say why not










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## lex61

Trying a new COTM...










The unbanded one is a Warped Lirio Rojo 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

lex61 said:


> Trying a new COTM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unbanded one is a Warped Lirio Rojo 2018.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which COTM?


----------



## lex61

TexaSmoke said:


> Which COTM?


Janus Tobak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

lex61 said:


> Janus Tobak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool. I'll have to check them out, thanks.


----------



## kacey

In today's mail EZ CCOTM









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

kacey said:


> In today's mail EZ CCOTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I had the army man last night, liked it alot! I never tried that or the chocolate chip before so this month was a nice pick up.


----------



## BobP

lex61 said:


> Janus Tobak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I keep missing that cotm, by the time I get around to checking my emails, there are zero spots open. I just signed up for the notification again though.


----------



## SilkyJ

A couple of the new Padron Black TAA's Mrs. Silky got me for Valentine's Day.


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> A couple of the new Padron Black TAA's Mrs. Silky got me for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 239134


Nice. All my wife gave me was a bite of one of the chocolates I gave her. Haha!


----------



## SilkyJ

TexaSmoke said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the new Padron Black TAA's Mrs. Silky got me for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 239134
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. All my wife gave me was a bite of one of the chocolates I gave her. Haha!
Click to expand...

Haha, hope it was some good chocolates. Pretty sure she got me those hoping I'll let them count towards my birthday next week.


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch COTMC and Famous sale-on the Leaf.


----------



## lex61

BobP said:


> I keep missing that cotm, by the time I get around to checking my emails, there are zero spots open. I just signed up for the notification again though.


I just happened to see it wasn't sold out when I was on their site last week. I gave up my EZ coffee and cotm to gucevthis one a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 boxes Neanderthal HN. I could not pass up the deal I got on these. The boxes are A LOT bigger than I was expecting too. I'm probably going to have to get another cooler. I can't decide on another Igloo cooler or get a Wynter cigar cooler though. I've never owned a cigar cooler as it looks like there hasn't been a sale on Amazon on one in awhile.


----------



## ScottyB

Gumby-cr said:


> 2 boxes Neanderthal HN. I could not pass up the deal I got on these. The boxes are A LOT bigger than I was expecting too. I'm probably going to have to get another cooler. I can't decide on another Igloo cooler or get a Wynter cigar cooler though. I've never owned a cigar cooler as it looks like there hasn't been a sale on Amazon on one in awhile.


Those are soooooo good!


----------



## ForMud

This weeks....

Small Batch $40 surprise 








Small Batch, COTM








CFed


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> This weeks....
> 
> CFed, COTM
> 
> View attachment 239172
> 
> 
> Small Batch, COTM
> 
> View attachment 239174
> 
> 
> CFed
> 
> View attachment 239176


I am assuming that is the $50 small batch?


----------



## Gumby-cr

ForMud said:


> This weeks....
> 
> CFed, COTM
> View attachment 239172
> 
> 
> Small Batch, COTM
> View attachment 239174
> 
> 
> CFed
> View attachment 239176


Nice pickups! I picked up a single of the new Davidoff Winston Churchill that I'm saving for my birthday smoke.


----------



## ForMud

TexaSmoke said:


> I am assuming that is the $50 small batch?


Yes it is.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Yes it is.


I just joined with a $30 membership. Comes in today. Eager to see what shows up.


----------



## ForMud

Now I think about it, the first pic is actually a Small Batch $40 surprise not CFed COTM ( It's in the freezer )


----------



## TexaSmoke

Small batch $30 COTM...I think I'd rather these 3 than 5 basic smokes. I'm pleased.


----------



## kacey

Today's cigar store pickups






























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In the mail I found these Drop Cigar A Dragon's Wish.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

And then we have this 5ver which I picked up from @purepoker. 3 cigars that I didn't already have and one I really enjoy. Plus the 888 which is pretty good.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Second hand stogies from @bostoneo. San Andreas wrapper!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Small batch $30 COTM...I think I'd rather these 3 than 5 basic smokes. I'm pleased.


That Haut is mighty fine!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> That Haut is mighty fine!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I've looked at them many times, but never wanted to pay admission. Glad it showed up.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Small Batch COTMC and Famous sale-on the Leaf.


Those Aganorsas are divine!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Those Aganorsas are divine!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I have only smoked one and put it on the list right away to order more, just been waiting on a sale.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Dran said:


> Second hand stogies from @bostoneo. San Andreas wrapper!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I don't think I've ever had a cigar with that wrapper that I didn't enjoy. Something about it is just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

kacey said:


> In the mail I found these Drop Cigar A Dragon's Wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What the heck is is that wizardry??


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> What the heck is is that wizardry??


https://www.cigardrop.club/

They're from a new cigar club from Kyle Gellis/Warped. I wrote the club off as bunk....and I regret it!


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> https://www.cigardrop.club/
> 
> They're from a new cigar club from Kyle Gellis/Warped. I wrote the club off as bunk....and I regret it!


I cant even get the page to load.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> I cant even get the page to load.


It won't load for me right now either.


----------



## GOT14U

Because it’s magic and you guys don’t have the magic word.....lol


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> What the heck is is that wizardry??


Some more one off releases to generate quick sales. From reading elsewhere its a first come first serve thing. Limited quantities. If you have bought releases before you get first dibs when the next one drops. If you dont buy the release then your spot goes to the next person in line waiting for a "wish". As long as your buying the drops every time you wont lose your spot. Skip a drop and you become the one wishing you had a spot.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week > Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week > Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week > Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


Glad to see you are back to form!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week > Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


And down the rabbit hole we go, where we stop nobody knows! Nice selection!


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Some more one off releases to generate quick sales. From reading elsewhere its a first come first serve thing. Limited quantities. If you have bought releases before you get first dibs when the next one drops. If you dont buy the release then your spot goes to the next person in line waiting for a "wish". As long as your buying the drops every time you wont lose your spot. Skip a drop and you become the one wishing you had a spot.


The whole physiological effect of "Supply and Demand" generates tons of $$$$$$$


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> The whole physiological effect of "Supply and Demand" generates tons of $$$$$$$


Me likes Capitalism just fine! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Small batch $30 COTM...I think I'd rather these 3 than 5 basic smokes. I'm pleased.


I agree, I was pleased as well. I rather have 3 quality sticks than a sack full of mediocre...I should mention that higher priced sticks doesn't always mean quality either.


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> The whole physiological effect of "Supply and Demand" generates tons of $$$$$$$





Hickorynut said:


> Me likes Capitalism just fine!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yes and yes. Several brands have loyal followers. Why not capture those folks.


----------



## tacket

My purchase from @GOT14U came in - I have a sneaking suspicion whiskey was involved in this whole ordeal.... thanks for the amazing deal brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

tacket said:


> My purchase from @GOT14U came in - I have a sneaking suspicion whiskey was involved in this whole ordeal.... thanks for the amazing deal brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad they got there. And just a glass or two of whiskey.... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

I have a problem 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I see no problem as long as you share! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tulse

Gumby-cr said:


> Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


 I'd wash feet for more of those Green LC 2018's. First deal I see.....


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I see no problem as long as you share! :vs_laugh:


Lol....that's half my problem, I'm not sure how many I want to share. Other sticks I look forward to sharing....lol...so if I've ever sent you a EZ stick that means I like ya....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SLOANER

Wife scooped me up a 10ct box of Norteno belicoso for V-Day. She done well fellas! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> What the heck is is that wizardry??


Kyle Gellis's new thing Drop Cigar.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Hit the discount bin today.


----------



## kacey

csk415 said:


> Some more one off releases to generate quick sales. From reading elsewhere its a first come first serve thing. Limited quantities. If you have bought releases before you get first dibs when the next one drops. If you dont buy the release then your spot goes to the next person in line waiting for a "wish". As long as your buying the drops every time you wont lose your spot. Skip a drop and you become the one wishing you had a spot.


Yes A dragons wish is the innagural release. I unfortunately was only able to get 10 cigars.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Things are looking up here so I've been restocking on some deals I could not pass up. I had to order another cooler which is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I can fit what's coming later next week > Oh yes there's more coming next week. Somebody stop me or sign me up for cigars anonymous.


Where did you get the Las Calveras?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Where did you get the Las Calveras?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Famous Smoke Shop.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mich_smoker said:


> Hit the discount bin today.
> View attachment 239268


Those El Gran Rey's are awesome smokes :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Mich_smoker said:


> Hit the discount bin today.
> View attachment 239268


Me likes that discount bin! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Fox Cigar PreRelease RPEdge with two extra Bxp dark beauties thrown in. Thanks Rob!!










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Some more one off releases to generate quick sales. From reading elsewhere its a first come first serve thing. Limited quantities. If you have bought releases before you get first dibs when the next one drops. If you dont buy the release then your spot goes to the next person in line waiting for a "wish". As long as your buying the drops every time you wont lose your spot. Skip a drop and you become the one wishing you had a spot.


Sounds like a thing I need no part of...


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Lol....that's half my problem, I'm not sure how many I want to share. Other sticks I look forward to sharing....lol...so if I've ever sent you a EZ stick that means I like ya....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


LMBO that's good to know you like me, you're too big to be my enemy! Hopefully you know I was joking around, hell I wouldn't expect anyone to share those babies!


----------



## GOT14U

That place is pretty cool for a night out....I sat there all night with my wife and talking to a guy.....Next I know it's the owner of the place....cool cat for sure.


Hickorynut said:


> Fox Cigar PreRelease RPEdge with two extra Bxp dark beauties thrown in. Thanks Rob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Oh i know bud......I'm waiting for your shares first...then I'll send mine 


Olecharlie said:


> LMBO that's good to know you like me, you're too big to be my enemy! Hopefully you know I was joking around, hell I wouldn't expect anyone to share those babies!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Oh i know bud......I'm waiting for your shares first...then I'll send mine


Well I'm still waiting for the pic of you puffing away at Mr. Steroids! Then we can talk lol...


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Well I'm still waiting for the pic of you puffing away at Mr. Steroids! Then we can talk lol...


Ya ya ya! Once I get 8 free hours lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tacket

Picked up a 5ver of Padron Londres Maduro while that cigarpage special was running:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Lol....that's half my problem, I'm not sure how many I want to share. Other sticks I look forward to sharing....lol...so if I've ever sent you a EZ stick that means I like ya....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Those are going to be good. The version for the coffee of the month club was easily the best cigar they have sent to date.


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Those are going to be good. The version for the coffee of the month club was easily the best cigar they have sent to date.


Good to know, I hate not seeing the sticks before I buy them. These ones I decided to take a chance since they said full flavor in description

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Can't read the eye chart?


----------



## PanzaVerde

Picked up some sticks at Serious Cigars yesterday while in Houston spending some kidless time with the wife.


----------



## nydog

I've read good things about Oliva V Melanio, so I picked one up today from a local b&m. I haven't had to best experiences with Oliva V, so we will see.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

PanzaVerde said:


> Picked up some sticks at Serious Cigars yesterday while in Houston spending some kidless time with the wife.


I wasn't impressed with the Rose of Sharon ROTT, I've got another I'm gonna hold until around July and see how it goes.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

nydog said:


> I've read good things about Oliva V Melanio, so I picked one up today from a local b&m. I haven't had to best experiences with Oliva V, so we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I like both the regular V line, as well as the Melanio, but in my opinion they differ from each other so much that the Melanios shouldn't have the V name at all. I have a feeling that they were playing off the success of the V line when they decided to introduce the Melanios. Very good, but very different.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Peapaw said:


> I wasn't impressed with the Rose of Sharon ROTT, I've got another I'm gonna hold until around July and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I figured I would give it a whirl since all I have heard is they are good Connecticut. We shall see in a few weeks after some rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I like both the regular V line, as well as the Melanio, but in my opinion they differ from each other so much that the Melanios shouldn't have the V name at all. I have a feeling that they were playing off the success of the V line when they decided to introduce the Melanios. Very good, but very different.


Interesting...

I've posted about my Serie V experience, so I'm hoping the Melanio is better. I'll report back by the weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

In today's mail
Vindicator Chimera and Hydra
J Fuego the judge vol2
Dark Ages
Best of Archetype mini series x2
Colibri cutter









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

kacey said:


> In today's mail
> Vindicator Chimera and Hydra
> J Fuego the judge vol2
> Dark Ages
> Best of Archetype mini series x2
> Colibri cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Very nice haul!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Pretty excited for this one. Was looking for some some smaller quality sticks. Great deal after applying a $20 coupon.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Pretty excited for this one. Was looking for some some smaller quality sticks. Great deal after applying a $20 coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tenner of sharks :grin2: Baby Sha... Sorry :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Tenner of sharks :grin2: Baby Sha... Sorry :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

And so it continues...


----------



## csk415

2015-2019 Paniolo


----------



## poppajon75

Some candy bars landed today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Order from SBC. A+++ on packaging and shipping as always :grin2:
La Madrina Toro
Padron Maduro
Mi Querida Fino Largo
Curivari Benaventura Picadores (didn't know they had pigtails)
Umbagog Toro Tenner
Camacho Imperial Stout Fiver
Viaje Thanksgiving Leftovers DM Fiver
Warped Lirio Rojo Fiver


----------



## Tulse

poppajon75 said:


> Some candy bars landed today.


Smoking one right now. Put the other 19 in the do not disturb box. I Should have ordered 4 boxes at that price. Thanks for the alert.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Order from SBC. A+++ on packaging and shipping as always :grin2:
> La Madrina Toro
> Padron Maduro
> Mi Querida Fino Largo
> Curivari Benaventura Picadores (didn't know they had pigtails)
> Umbagog Toro Tenner
> Camacho Imperial Stout Fiver
> Viaje Thanksgiving Leftovers DM Fiver
> Warped Lirio Rojo Fiver


Hell yeah

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Order from SBC. A+++ on packaging and shipping as always :grin2:
> La Madrina Toro
> Padron Maduro
> Mi Querida Fino Largo
> Curivari Benaventura Picadores (didn't know they had pigtails)
> Umbagog Toro Tenner
> Camacho Imperial Stout Fiver
> Viaje Thanksgiving Leftovers DM Fiver
> Warped Lirio Rojo Fiver


I just checked and neither of my boxes of picadores are pigtail&#129300;


----------



## Razorhog

Just got my Oliva Master Blends 3 Monster Deal from Holts. Those are some beautiful cigars, gonna let them rest for a while. Although I did put one in my "to be smoked soon" desktop humidor...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

Paid $32 with shipping. Not bad


----------



## BOSSTANK

Privada Cigar Club ~


----------



## WABOOM

CAO Colombia, tinto (robusto)


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> I just checked and neither of my boxes of picadores are pigtail&#129300;


I will take a picture later when I get a chance and post them if your curious.


----------



## Gumby-cr

For @greasemonger


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> For @*greasemonger*


Well that sure is odd. I'll snap a pic when I get back later. Wonder if thats a new change. Edit: mine are the 6x52, and I see the umbagogs in your pic are 6x52, so those BVs must be significantly smaller


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Well that sure is odd. I'll snap a pic when I get back later. Wonder if thats a new change. Edit: mine are the 6x52, and I see the umbagogs in your pic are 6x52, so those BVs must be significantly smaller


These are the ones I got https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/curivari-buenaventura-picadores-fumas


----------



## Ckc123

Devil site shipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First order from JNV. Shorted order but they have already taken care of the issue with no problems.

Interesting smells coming off these. I'll be hard pressed to nap these. Freezer first!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> First order from JNV. Shorted order but they have already taken care of the issue with no problems.
> 
> Interesting smells coming off these. I'll be hard pressed to nap these. Freezer first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'll be curious what you think of these.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

Nortenos finally arrived! Now I don't feel bad for smoking some of the ones on Black Friday!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Nortenos finally arrived! Now I don't feel bad for smoking some of the ones on Black Friday!


I quite literally want to buy like 10 boxes of these and hide them away for an incredibly long nap...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I quite literally want to buy like 10 boxes of these and hide them away for an incredibly long nap...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Not sure how much of a nap these need. The cello on the outside of the boxes had already started yellowing!


----------



## poppajon75

Rabidawise said:


> Not sure how much of a nap these need. The cello on the outside of the boxes had already started yellowing!


I noticed a bit of yellow on my box too. I'm hoping to give em a couple months to acclimate and dig in.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Not sure how much of a nap these need. The cello on the outside of the boxes had already started yellowing!


Hmm, I didn't have that on the few boxes I've already picked up, but they might have been from newer batches. It seems like places are trying to sell off the 10-count boxes.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

poppajon75 said:


> I noticed a bit of yellow on my box too. I'm hoping to give em a couple months to acclimate and dig in.


Same here. My lanceros are from November and are already tasting quite nice, so I figure I'll give these at least 4 months before I break into them.



Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmm, I didn't have that on the few boxes I've already picked up, but they might have been from newer batches. It seems like places are trying to sell off the 10-count boxes.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm totally cool with that! Can't beat the deals!


----------



## Mich_smoker

I stopped by a new place today and found where old Camacho sticks go to retire. Looks like they have some nice age with that dark cello. Hopefully they have something left in the tank!


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> First order from JNV. Shorted order but they have already taken care of the issue with no problems.
> 
> Interesting smells coming off these. I'll be hard pressed to nap these. Freezer first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Those Don Jorges are pretty good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hickorynut said:


> First order from JNV. Shorted order but they have already taken care of the issue with no problems.
> 
> Interesting smells coming off these. I'll be hard pressed to nap these. Freezer first!
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yeah, but did you get a hat?


----------



## BOSSTANK

:vs_OMG:

1 of 2 shipments has arrived of Padron & Ashton goodness...I'm eager to try the Damaso, as much as I love me some Padrons I've never had one.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_OMG:
> 
> 1 of 2 shipments has arrived of Padron & Ashton goodness...I'm eager to try the Damaso, as much as I love me some Padrons I've never had one.


That's a nice little haul there! I've been curious about the Damaso, as well. I just have a feeling the wrapper will change the flavor profile that I enjoy too much, so I've been hesitant to try one.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_OMG:
> 
> 1 of 2 shipments has arrived of Padron & Ashton goodness...I'm eager to try the Damaso, as much as I love me some Padrons I've never had one.


Dang! Party at tanks house!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> I'll be curious what you think of these.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I've heard good things. Got a mix to try. Price is right, but I really wanted the Habano wrappers..they are on the way..

The batch had a barnyard, mint ( like peppermint) and cocoa aroma...that's new for me....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ScottyB

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I quite literally want to buy like 10 boxes of these and hide them away for an incredibly long nap...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That's a good plan, but I probably wouldn't be able to keep my hands off them.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> That's a good plan, but I probably wouldn't be able to keep my hands off them.


As much as I would like to mass-buy the discount ten-boxes, I think the next box purchase I make will actually be one of the longer vitolas that aren't ever included in the super-sales. Short Corona Gorda at 5 7/8" x 46 is calling my name...


----------



## SilkyJ

Had these waiting on me when I got home this morning.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's a nice little haul there! I've been curious about the Damaso, as well. I just have a feeling the wrapper will change the flavor profile that I enjoy too much, so I've been hesitant to try one.


I watched this before I decided to buy... from one of my favorite cigar reviewers...


----------



## BOSSTANK

:vs_OMG:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_OMG:


That is one happy, happy, happy, happy birthday shipment!


----------



## huffer33

Mich_smoker said:


> I stopped by a new place today and found where old Camacho sticks go to retire. Looks like they have some nice age with that dark cello. Hopefully they have something left in the tank!
> View attachment 239568


I bet you'll be pleased. I had one of those old label diplomas this morning that was quite nice. They seem to hold up pretty well long-term as do the corojo.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> .


Perfect extended power outage supplies.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron round #2

That Padron #20 sampler is a very good deal imo.
Those Padron 1926 #90 naturals just might be my favorite Padron of all time. Had to get some more of them.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Padron round #2
> 
> That Padron #20 sampler is a very good deal imo.
> Those Padron 1926 #90 naturals just might be my favorite Padron of all time. Had to get some more of them.


Every time I see a No. 90 I have to do a double take; seeing an anniversary series that isn't box-pressed always makes me think my eyes are playing a trick on me. :vs_laugh:

That does look to be one impressive sampler. Very nice!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Thanks, that's good to hear. never smoked any of these yet, so I'm looking forward to this. The coyolar and scorpion were from full boxes just opened, I'm hoping these have plenty of mojo still.


----------



## haegejc

Quick stop at My local B&M. Dropped one and the foot split open.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

All delayed because of weather. 22 degrees on delivery.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> All delayed because of weather. 22 degrees on delivery.


That will save you some freezer time!!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I might need an intervention... I currently have orders en route from ElCigarShop, CigarPage, CigarPlace, and SmallBatch, hahahaha. Oh, and a new ashtray on the way from Colibri directly.

Help...


----------



## kacey

SBC COTM









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I might need an intervention... I currently have orders en route from ElCigarShop, CigarPage, CigarPlace, and SmallBatch, hahahaha. Oh, and a new ashtray on the way from Colibri directly.
> 
> Help...


The best way is to go cold turkey, send me everything and I'll see that it is properly burned... I mean disposed of.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey

CFED in the mail 
Boiler maker 10
Collective 5pack
Birthday Cake Chocolate 4x5























Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I might need an intervention... I currently have orders en route from ElCigarShop, CigarPage, CigarPlace, and SmallBatch, hahahaha. Oh, and a new ashtray on the way from Colibri directly.
> 
> Help...


Are you at the point where you are refreshing your tracking numbers every five minutes to see if they have been delivered? :vs_laugh: It looks like everything was pushed back at least a day due to Monday being Presidents Day and the bad weather that hit.


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I might need an intervention... I currently have orders en route from ElCigarShop, CigarPage, CigarPlace, and SmallBatch, hahahaha. Oh, and a new ashtray on the way from Colibri directly.
> 
> Help...


Ok
Order from Serious Cigars.
Or
Try CFed.
Or do you need help smoking the cigars?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Ok
> Order from Serious Cigars.
> Or
> Try CFed.
> Or do you need help smoking the cigars?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I only had to pay shipping for one of the places, so all the separate orders from different places were due to trying to get the best deal, as well as buying some vitolas only available from certain retailers.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I only had to pay shipping for one of the places, so all the separate orders from different places were due to trying to get the best deal, as well as buying some vitolas only available from certain retailers.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


So you don't need help. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> So you don't need help.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Help with more storage space, hahaha. I'm buying a clear sealed storage container for resting boxes tonight. 

Got these 10 No. 35s in the mail today, haha.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Help with more storage space, hahaha. I'm buying a clear sealed storage container for resting boxes tonight.
> 
> Got these 10 No. 35s in the mail today, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Amazon is your friend

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Amazon is your friend
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Generally I'd agree, do most of my random shopping there. The one I want is $9 at target, but $23 on Amazon. So strange.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Blending Sessions
Viaje Skull and Bones The Hulk (Anthony's Cigar Emporium) 1st time buying from them and will be again in the future
Misc Fivers from Smoking Pipes (only place I could find the Killer Bee Connies)


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> EZ Blending Sessions
> Viaje Skull and Bones The Hulk (Anthony's Cigar Emporium) 1st time buying from them and will be again in the future
> Misc Fivers from Smoking Pipes (only place I could find the Killer Bee Connies)


Very nice haul!


----------



## Olecharlie

Had a couple bucks left on a gift card. What else, right...

I had two thought out choices, cigars or cigars, so I went with the cigars!


----------



## Lika1

One of my favorites!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Help with more storage space, hahaha. I'm buying a clear sealed storage container for resting boxes tonight.
> 
> Got these 10 No. 35s in the mail today, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That's my next purchase, a box of Padron 35's... those are great sticks right there and a good size. I will probably go with the natural though.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> That's my next purchase, a box of Padron 35's... those are great sticks right there and a good size. I will probably go with the natural though.


Hard to find a better 4" smoke!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

SBC COTM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Generally I'd agree, do most of my random shopping there. The one I want is $9 at target, but $23 on Amazon. So strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


FYI at target now. That box seems really flimsy to me and it has a hinged lid. The gasket is some type of foam and doesn't seem like a great seal. I'm gonna look elsewhere personall but ymmv


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> FYI at target now. That box seems really flimsy to me and it has a hinged lid. The gasket is some type of foam and doesn't seem like a great seal. I'm gonna look elsewhere personall but ymmv


Yeah, I definitely passed on it when I saw it in person. Quality was pretty garbage and that seal was pretty much useless. Picked up a different box made by Iris with much better construction and seal, instead. Disappointing, Hefty products generally seem better quality than that.


----------



## Rondo

Davidoff Puro D'oro Magnificos


----------



## GOT14U

I can't wait for these Noel Rojas Gavitos! Had to get a box of 2018 bishops also! Great customer service from this gem of a shop I found in Texas..... Lake Worth Cigars

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Davidoff Puro D'oro Magnificos
> 
> View attachment 239802


Nice one!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 239760


Whaaaaaattttt.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

I was running low on UHC's.....oh and the others too....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> I can't wait for these Noel Rojas Gavitos! Had to get a box of 2018 bishops also! Great customer service from this gem of a shop I found in Texas..... Lake Worth Cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


 Looks good.
I will have to wait until after I get back from vacation.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Looks good.
> I will have to wait until after I get back from vacation.


You come to AZ? If so Steve Saka is at Fine Ash tonight.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> I can't wait for these Noel Rojas Gavitos! Had to get a box of 2018 bishops also! Great customer service from this gem of a shop I found in Texas..... Lake Worth Cigars
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Nicely placed mailing label. That's a picture of cigars, right?


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nicely placed mailing label. That's a picture of cigars, right?


Lmao....yes sir

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nicely placed mailing label. That's a picture of cigars, right?


There were cigars????


----------



## GOT14U

Well this happened....great guys here. Steve, Sam and I....had a good time and learned a bit about some sticks....forgot to ask him why he makes the names of his sizes so hard tho! Damn it. Got me a new glass also!

































Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Pandyboy

Nubs!
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

SBC :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Well this happened....great guys here. Steve, Sam and I....had a good time and learned a bit about some sticks....forgot to ask him why he makes the names of his sizes so hard tho! Damn it. Got me a new glass also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's Awesome and you got the Squatch, cool! :vs_cool:


----------



## SilkyJ

A few I picked up today.


----------



## kacey

SilkyJ said:


> A few I picked up today.
> View attachment 239884


Where did you get that Andalusian bull?


----------



## SilkyJ

kacey said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few I picked up today.
> View attachment 239884
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that Andalusian bull?
Click to expand...

At my local b&m, looked like they had a few boxes of them


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Well this happened....great guys here. Steve, Sam and I....had a good time and learned a bit about some sticks....forgot to ask him why he makes the names of his sizes so hard tho! Damn it. Got me a new glass also!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's pretty cool. I heard he's a great down to earth guy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Where did you get that Andalusian bull?


They have a sampler on SBC now with 4 high priced sticks and the bull is one of the ones included. It's in the newest arrivals section. I think they just added it the other day.


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> They have a sampler on SBC now with 4 high priced sticks and the bull is one of the ones included. It's in the newest arrivals section. I think they just added it the other day.


Thank you Gumby


----------



## Edgy85

greasemonger said:


> FYI at target now. That box seems really flimsy to me and it has a hinged lid. The gasket is some type of foam and doesn't seem like a great seal. I'm gonna look elsewhere personall but ymmv


I buy plastic storage boxes with clips without any seals and line the inside with that sticky foam window stuff and it's works great in sealing them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Clearance box of 101 Namakubi Filero and a box of Roma BA XXI vanity from JR in Burlington, NC. Got a 15yr bonus on my check today woohoo


----------



## poppajon75

Mc Lovin 2.0 and some Le Careme.


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for a change of pace, I smoke very few Connies.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Three sets of sticks, from three different retailers. Comparison shopping at it's finest! And thanks to Larry with @ElCigarShop.com for the bonus stick along with the Anejos!


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> McLovin 2.0


Yep...got mine today also. Your gonna like em...ifn ya dont I'll buy them 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## crown

Another round of Blending Sessions...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Time for a change of pace, I smoke very few Connies.


That Room 101 Farce is a pretty good stick imo 
Ive never had one of the other sticks in that pic though


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> That Room 101 Farce is a pretty good stick imo
> Ive never had one of the other sticks in that pic though


Just send me a PM with an address and I will fix that.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Just send me a PM with an address and I will fix that.


No sir! You ain't blowing up my mailbox, I just finally got it fixed... haha j/k :grin2:

On the real though, I really appreciate the gesture but no need to send me anything.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> No sir! You ain't blowing up my mailbox, I just finally got it fixed... haha j/k :grin2:
> 
> On the real though, I really appreciate the gesture but no need to send me anything.


I have been working on my Math Skills, small is good, LMBO!


----------



## TexaSmoke

crown said:


> Another round of Blending Sessions...
> View attachment 240018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they send me that baby Groot in my order that's on the way.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I hope they send me that baby Groot in my order that's on the way.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was thinking!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Great minds, bro.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Boutique seconds with that bomber in the middle with a pigtail. It's kind of cracking me up a little.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

Stopped at the Seneca nation truck stop and picked up some sticks.
Their walkin humi is stocked with a better variety than both of my local B&Ms combined.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Mich_smoker

TexaSmoke said:


> crown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another round of Blending Sessions...
> View attachment 240018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they send me that baby Groot in my order that's on the way.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I got a couple yesterday with the pistola release.


----------



## Hickorynut

A week or ago, I received an order from JNV Cigar that was short 5 Habano robusto's. Seems they would fit in real well around us math challenged undividuals....

Thanks JNV, that's great and unexpected service.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> A week or ago, I received an order from JNV Cigar that was short 5 Habano robusto's. Seems they would fit in real well around us math challenged undividuals....
> 
> Thanks JNV, that's great and unexpected service.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Trade time?


----------



## g1k

Which location did you stop at?

Ryan



Peapaw said:


> Stopped at the Seneca nation truck stop and picked up some sticks.
> Their walkin humi is stocked with a better variety than both of my local B&Ms combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Trade time?


Yes, as soon as they finish their ice nap.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

g1k said:


> Which location did you stop at?
> 
> Ryan


Native Pride travel plaza, off of exit 58 NY thruway.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Delivery from cbid. Decided to try the CAO Nicaragua.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Another purchase from @BOSSTANK. I really enjoy the Decade. Apparently for being a repeat customer I got a couple Royals to try out too! Awesome!


----------



## haegejc

When a good friend visits Las Vegas!! I have wanted to try these Casa Fuente cigars!!! Thanks Robert!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stocking up on staples....think of it like Milk and Bread.......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Re-stocking!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wasn't even looking for these but my local shop had them while I visited today. I couldn't say no :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't even looking for these but my local shop had them while I visited today. I couldn't say no :grin2:


Those are good! I'm been meaning to get me some more of them soon.


----------



## Shaver702

Couple 858 Maduros and a Rothchild natural









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't even looking for these but my local shop had them while I visited today. I couldn't say no :grin2:


Those are supposed to be "Excellent"


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Those are supposed to be "Excellent"


But they are not @Gumby-cr...so I'll store them for you in my yard gar box 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Those are supposed to be "Excellent"


But they are not @Gumby-cr...so I'll store them for you in my yard gar box 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mich_smoker

This week's mail call. Glad I get home before the wife.&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PanzaVerde

Seems everything came in at once. Thanks again @-Stinky- for having that sale. Can't wait to try the MB3s and the Fuentes


----------



## Navistar

Couldnt help but purchase a box of Padron Londre Maduro from El Cigar Shop to put down for a couple years. I have a box of 2000s that has been down nearly 3 years and they are smoking great. $3.70 a smoke is pretty damn good for a Padron. 

I also snagged a 5er of Ashton 898 Classics. The wife likes them and hell i do too on a hot day with a cold beer or chardonnay


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

PanzaVerde said:


> Seems everything came in at once. Thanks again @-Stinky- for having that sale. Can't wait to try the MB3s and the Fuentes


That's quite the nice delivery... Enjoy those MB3s. If you've never had one before, you'll likely get hooked.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's quite the nice delivery... Enjoy those MB3s. If you've never had one before, you'll likely get hooked.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That's the plan


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> But they are not @Gumby-cr...so I'll store them for you in my yard gar box
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'll be over for a smoke and a Scotch!!


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't even looking for these but my local shop had them while I visited today. I couldn't say no :grin2:


Pant pant pant
Mmmmmm thems some good smokes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nattys


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Pant pant pant
> Mmmmmm thems some good smokes.


I was lucky enough to have gotten a box of the Don Carlos Sharks last year around the same time I think. I don't plan on smoking these anytime soon. Going to rest for awhile.


----------



## Razorhog

SBC COTM










Also, this:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are burn your finger tips good...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

COTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First box planned for extended resting has arrived and is safe and sound in my tupperdor. Can't wait to see how these things taste after a year or more...


----------



## mpomario

Can't wait till the weather lets me smoke one of these. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

akpreacherplayz said:


> COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Wow that's a nice selection. Wish they had it in stock


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PanzaVerde said:


> Wow that's a nice selection. Wish they had it in stock


Go here and get on the waiting list, I signed up last month on the waiting list and the next day got in! Give it a shot!

https://cigarandpipes.com/membership-account/cigar-of-the-month/

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

akpreacherplayz said:


> Go here and get on the waiting list, I signed up last month on the waiting list and the next day got in! Give it a shot!
> 
> https://cigarandpipes.com/membership-account/cigar-of-the-month/
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Time to put my name on the list


----------



## crown

SBC COTM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I give my thanks to the mailman :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't even looking for these but my local shop had them while I visited today. I couldn't say no :grin2:


These are limit 1 per person at Casa Fuente. Me and another guy talked the attendant into "allowing" us to each buy 3. Smoked one yesterday (posted in Fuente Friday thread) and it's one that lives up to the hype.

So if you want to get rid of some...

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## haegejc

New delivery from Fox cigars and BnB cigars 2019 Bishops Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lika1

Today's mail call......


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bishops blend 2019, McLovin 2.0, hot cocoa, naughty bits 2.0









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ok I'm about to give Underground and email. I haven't even seen whether they recieved their allotment of when they'd start shipping their BB. Annoying.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> Ok I'm about to give Underground and email. I haven't even seen whether they recieved their allotment of when they'd start shipping their BB. Annoying.


Got mine from Cfed and they didn't do a pre-sale.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

greasemonger said:


> Ok I'm about to give Underground and email. I haven't even seen whether they recieved their allotment of when they'd start shipping their BB. Annoying.


Let us know what they say. Still waiting on them as well.


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> Got mine from Cfed and they didn't do a pre-sale.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yeah. Pretty rediculous.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> Yeah. Pretty rediculous.


Especially since Cfed put them up a week later than Underground.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> Especially since Cfed put them up a week later than Underground.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yeah. Apparently they ship out Tuesday, but I guess it doesn't matter since they'll be napping a while. My bother is thet we're splitting the box so that just adds time. Looks like I might have to sweeten the deal lol.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I give my thanks to the mailman :grin2:


Now that is beautiful! Let me know how this years stacks up to last years bishops

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> New delivery from Fox cigars and BnB cigars 2019 Bishops Blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh so you know about BnB also...better get on their list for the new Ceasars coming out...just sayin

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

From CFed and SBC
Crey Crey x4
Viaje honey and hand grenades
Sampler Fancy Fun; Davidoff Revery, Padron 50th, Andalusian Bull, Atabey Spiritus
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Ok I'm about to give Underground and email. I haven't even seen whether they recieved their allotment of when they'd start shipping their BB. Annoying.


Get ahold of lake worth cigars for that BLTC love. Just sayin

Edit: I love Underground so I'm not trying to sway one way or the other. Underground has a ton going on right now for UFG 2019 so maybe bear with them

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Also I must say, this week of sticks purchased is impressive! Just my .02


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Oh so you know about BnB also...better get on their list for the new Ceasars coming out...just sayin
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yes first purchase from them. No stickers!! Oh well. I will buy from them again. Quick service with tracking.

Hey tell me about UFG 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> Yes first purchase from them. No stickers!! Oh well. I will buy from them again. Quick service with tracking.
> 
> Hey tell me about UFG 2019.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google NFG19. Tickets are $100. $85 for non-attendees.


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Yes first purchase from them. No stickers!! Oh well. I will buy from them again. Quick service with tracking.
> 
> Hey tell me about UFG 2019.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your to late for NFG19 but mark your calendar for NFG20

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Now that is beautiful! Let me know how this years stacks up to last years bishops
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Will do. I also got my 2 boxes from a pre-order off BnB also. I ordered a fiver of each of CFED which are supposed to come Monday. The Tats were from somewhere else off the internet.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Get ahold of lake worth cigars for that BLTC love. Just sayin
> 
> Edit: I love Underground so I'm not trying to sway one way or the other. Underground has a ton going on right now for UFG 2019 so maybe bear with them
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah NFG19 is their 5th anni too so they have tons of product coming in and I would absolutwly love to be there for that. As a side note, whatever doesn't sell at the show will be sold once its over. There's a few exclusives I'd love to get my hands on in that lot.


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Your to late for NFG19 but mark your calendar for NFG20
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I sure will. Sounds like a fun event and just a couple hours away. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Not something I purchase but my Mom surprised me with this. She won it in a raffle at a cook off she does every year. No complaints here


----------



## Westside Threat

Those Bishop Blends are pouring in. Mine should arrive in a day or so as well! Excited, the single I smoked made an impact on me.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Got me a 20 pack of gran habano #1s nothing too interesting this month. Might try the lot 23s next month 


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Mark in wi

Made a stop at the factory last week during a quick getaway.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Awesome set of samplers; thanks @Olecharlie! Really excited to try that Jas Sum Kral, and the LPT52 Coronets will make great morning smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Awesome set of samplers; thanks @Olecharlie! Really excited to try that Jas Sum Kral, and the LPT52 Coronets will make great morning smokes.


Glad they arrived safely and hope you enjoy each and every one in good health.


----------



## ForMud

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Awesome set of samplers; thanks @Olecharlie! Really excited to try that Jas Sum Kral, and the LPT52 Coronets will make great morning smokes.


There's one out of place.......:grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Number 1









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Grabbed them from @-Stinky-.


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Awesome set of samplers; thanks @Olecharlie! Really excited to try that Jas Sum Kral, and the LPT52 Coronets will make great morning smokes.


That's an awesome selection. Very jealous!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Awesome set of samplers; thanks @Olecharlie! Really excited to try that Jas Sum Kral, and the LPT52 Coronets will make great morning smokes.


You made out like a bandit on that sale. Does Charlie know you robbed him ? Lots of goodies there. 
Ja Sum Kral are great in both quality and flavor IMO. @WABOOM turned me on to them close to two years ago (time is a relative thing now) and I'm grateful for that. Please let us know your take on them when you get to it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

poppajon75 said:


> You made out like a bandit on that sale. Does Charlie know you robbed him ? Lots of goodies there.
> Ja Sum Kral are great in both quality and flavor IMO. @WABOOM turned me on to them close to two years ago (time is a relative thing now) and I'm grateful for that. Please let us know your take on them when you get to it.


Oh I have no doubt about that, I definitely got a good deal. @Olecharlie has my thanks for that, no doubt about it. That's one of the best things about this place, people actually are more interested in the brotherhood than making a quick buck off of a sale.

I want to try that Ja Sum Kral soon, but I also want to make sure it acclimates properly first. Any cigar described as "boutique as **** has to be at least halfway decent, hahaha.


----------



## Lika1

Scored these today!


----------



## mpomario

Scored these at Omerta in OKC over the weekend. Great place and great folks. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Well this happened....great guys here. Steve, Sam and I....had a good time and learned a bit about some sticks....forgot to ask him why he makes the names of his sizes so hard tho! Damn it. Got me a new glass also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's frickin awesome

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Scored these at Omerta in OKC over the weekend. Great place and great folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


What is the bee with the red foil paper?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> What is the bee with the red foil paper?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Viaje honey and handgrenades

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Congrats @mpomario! You win.... Nothing but being an earmark poster!!! Matt, pretty sure its a Honey and Hand Grenade.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Woulda beat you to it @TexaSmoke, if only i wasn't trying to celebrate this momentous occasion!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Viaje honey and handgrenades
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


That sounds exciting. I might have to visit my favorite walk in this week. They usually have Viaje stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> That sounds exciting. I might have to visit my favorite walk in this week. They usually have Viaje stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Catchy name for sure.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Dran said:


> View attachment 240838
> 
> Congrats @mpomario! You win.... Nothing but being an earmark poster!!! Matt, pretty sure its a Honey and Hand Grenade.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


First I'd like to thank the academy.....

Yes, Honey and Hand grenades. I haven't had the senior sugars or the habana seed tabernacles so those are cherries for me.

Btw, what do I win for being the 10,000 post. 

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Today's delivery from Privada Club. Crud still lingering so these will have to wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Five Packs from CigarPage Mardi Gras Special :grin2:


----------



## Bigal7373

Any thoughts?

My first sampler contains:
1*Seven Deadly Sins S
1*Seven Deadly Sins W
1*Seven Deadly Sins L
1*Huntsman Robusto
1*Nine Kingdoms Robusto
1*Dark Ages Robusto
1*Dark Ages Iberia Robusto
1*Axe Robusto
1*Truce Conn Reserve Robusto


----------



## kacey

Bigal7373 said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> My first sampler contains:
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins S
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins W
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins L
> 1*Huntsman Robusto
> 1*Nine Kingdoms Robusto
> 1*Dark Ages Robusto
> 1*Dark Ages Iberia Robusto
> 1*Axe Robusto
> 1*Truce Conn Reserve Robusto


The dark ages is decent have not had the others. As long as you enjoy them that is all that counts.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little bit of everything arrived today. Box of 6000s will be going in the resting tupperdor. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Bigal7373 said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> My first sampler contains:
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins S
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins W
> 1*Seven Deadly Sins L
> 1*Huntsman Robusto
> 1*Nine Kingdoms Robusto
> 1*Dark Ages Robusto
> 1*Dark Ages Iberia Robusto
> 1*Axe Robusto
> 1*Truce Conn Reserve Robusto


Ya, what's your address? You need some decent smokes.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A little bit of everything arrived today. Box of 6000s will be going in the resting tupperdor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Besides the Padrons since I loathe them, nice pickup bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Besides the Padrons since I loathe them, nice pickup bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


No worries, leaves more stock for me and @BOSSTANK. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Ya, what's your address? You need some decent smokes.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What ever you do......Don't give this man your address!!!!

It'll be the beginning of the end for you......As it was for me.

But in a good way. :grin2:

Oh, and what ever you do....Don't call him Connie.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed COTM Club ~










Padron 1989 ~


----------



## tacket

Ran home real quick to grab a shower and some new clothes before heading back to the hospital and amongst all of the baby item Amazon packages that arrived, there was a box from @blackrabbit for our watch case for sticks trade. Of course I had to take a moment to open it up and inspect it's contents:










Awesome selection of smaller sticks (by request) and a nice handwritten note.










Thanks for the great trade man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pretty nice C Fed COTMC delivery for March


----------



## mpomario

Nice selection. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Pretty nice C Fed COTMC delivery for March


I need to get in on that soon. Really nice set of sticks there.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> Pretty nice C Fed COTMC delivery for March


Any Idea what the small one on the right hand side is? 
I won't get my mine till the end of next week.


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Any Idea what the small one on the right hand side is?
> I won't get my mine till the end of next week.


No idea, they usually post on their COTMC but March doesn't say...


----------



## lex61

A couple small orders this week. I'm a fair weather smoker so I'm definitely hoping spring arrives soon!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tacket

lex61 said:


> A couple small orders this week. I'm a fair weather smoker so I'm definitely hoping spring arrives soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen! I'm getting tired of smoking all bundled up in the garage with a space heater and exhaust fan on.


----------



## WABOOM

Thank you @BOSSTANK . 
The Liga line has let me down repeatedly, but the UC's have not. Go figure.


----------



## haegejc

SD Cedrus and BV minis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I need to get in on that soon. Really nice set of sticks there.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Small Batch has their VIP available if interested.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Into the cooler they go :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Into the cooler they go :grin2:


Wow. What a line up. That el hijo though.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Into the cooler they go :grin2:


Are those bulls suppose to be something? It seams people are excited when they see those. I was turned off by one LFD stick I smoked and never touched another. But I've had chances to get these and never jumped on any. I actually just bought some special release LFDs but haven't received them yet...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Are those bulls suppose to be something? It seams people are excited when they see those. I was turned off by one LFD stick I smiled and never touched another. But I've had chances to get these and never jumped on any. I actually just bought some special release LFDs but haven't received them yet...
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


They were the #1 stick of 2016? by CA so they are about impossible to get (still). I was actually interested in the other 2 barber pole cigars included in the sampler tbh. I enjoy LFD sticks even though I don't own many. If you ever want to kill 4 hours smoke a LFD double ligero maduro cigar. I think it's 8 1/2 x 60.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Wow. What a line up. That el hijo though.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Only 2 sticks in that box I've ever smoked were the Tatuaje Anarchy. I've been eyeballing that micro blend set for over a year now and finally caved :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

A small trade with @Ewood. Thank you Eric!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Went to the other local B&M to see what they had, I was disappointed their stock is depleted. The clerk said they haven't ordered since Christmas. 
But they did have some Roma Craft









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Went to the other local B&M to see what they had, I was disappointed their stock is depleted. The clerk said they haven't ordered since Christmas.
> But they did have some Roma Craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I'd say that's far from disappointing considering most places don't carry all three of those lines at the same time... CroMagnon has definitely earned a permanent place in my inventory, and the Neanderthal is just as awesome. Nice pickup...


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd say that's far from disappointing considering most places don't carry all three of those lines at the same time... CroMagnon has definitely earned a permanent place in my inventory, and the Neanderthal is just as awesome. Nice pickup...


Yeah, they were a nice surprise but they had a lot of empty shelf space and lots of empty boxes on the shelves too.
They won't be in business much longer if something doesn't change.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Yeah, they were a nice surprise but they had a lot of empty shelf space and lots of empty boxes on the shelves too.
> They won't be in business much longer if something doesn't change.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That's a shame. Keeping a business open based on tobacco has to be a difficult proposition these days. :/

I try to support some of the good local B&Ms around me because of that, but I don't know if it makes much of a difference. Even in the great smoking state of Indiana new regulations seem to pop up constantly that make things even more difficult for them.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Went to the other local B&M to see what they had, I was disappointed their stock is depleted. The clerk said they haven't ordered since Christmas.
> But they did have some Roma Craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


RoMa therapy baby!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> RoMa therapy baby!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah I'm gonna have to get some and bury them for a while.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> RoMa therapy baby!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah I'm gonna have to get some and bury them for a while.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to get some and bury them for a while.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Checkout their whiskey rebellion! Good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Bigal7373

ForMud said:


> What ever you do......Don't give this man your address!!!!
> 
> It'll be the beginning of the end for you......As it was for me.
> 
> But in a good way. :grin2:
> 
> Oh, and what ever you do....Don't call him Connie.


LOL!
OK... Definitely a story here. So, I will give my address to him. Let it begin!


----------



## csk415

Bigal7373 said:


> LOL!
> OK... Definitely a story here. So, I will give my address to him. Let it begin!


Lol.. @GOT14U is a gentle giant. You will be fine. op:


----------



## ForMud

Grabbed at the B&M on Friday.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

10 pack of la colmena black honey


----------



## Dran

Deuce Da Masta said:


> 10 pack of la colmena black honey


Now we knkw why you were cutting all those sick deals!! $$$

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got my split from @greasemonger, with "a couple" body guards... Including one of the '18 bishops blends to hold me over till these are ready!! Many thanks brother! Is the bandless shaggy foot a blending session, and what's the little guy wrpped up like a footsie roll?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Dran said:


> Got my split from @*greasemonger*, with "a couple" body guards... Including one of the '18 bishops blends to hold me over till these are ready!! Many thanks brother! Is the bandless shaggy foot a blending session, and what's the little guy wrpped up like a footsie roll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Little payback. Unbanded is a Noel Rjas Bearded Chef (personally one of my favorites), and the wrapped one is a Rm 101 Namakubi Equador from several years ago. Glad they made it safe, late as hell, but safe nonetheless.


----------



## Peapaw

Cigar International B&M haul.
The 10 pack is a broken box sampler, the 2 RPs on the left and the CAO next to them are known or somewhat known to me, the rest I haven't a clue but I figured I would try them out for $2.50 a piece.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rabidawise

A couple of pick ups from the lounge yesterday.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigarandpipes COTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Lika1

Because I enjoyed this cigar so much, I bought more and included the box.....lol!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> A couple of pick ups from the lounge yesterday.


Great choice, excellent sticks!


----------



## Olecharlie

Purchase from CigFed, a BOTL and an a bomb thrown in at the bottom.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Purchase from CigFed, a BOTL and an a bomb thrown in at the bottom.


Not one thing is wrong in that picture!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

Lika1 said:


> Because I enjoyed this cigar so much, I bought more and included the box.....lol!!


Is that the rosiest rosada ever, or are there filters at play?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

May be time to pump the brakes a little. 
These deals were too good to pass up.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> May be time to pump the brakes a little.
> These deals were too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Good luck with those brakes buddy...lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Good luck with those brakes buddy...lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Someone keeps cutting the lines. I think it's whiskey-me!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Someone keeps cutting the lines. I think it's whiskey-me!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sounds like a bad case of whiskey uk-it 
to me....may want to get that checked out....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Lika1

Dran said:


> Is that the rosiest rosada ever, or are there filters at play?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


A little filtering going on.....lol!!!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Sb $30 cotm.


----------



## csk415

$3.00 a stick is hard to pass up.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finished for awhile (not counting the CigarPage order not received yet) :grin2:From 3 different shops.
Padron 89 Maduro and Natural
Roma Craft Sampler
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ


----------



## crown

Gumby-cr said:


> Finished for awhile (not counting the CigarPage order not received yet) :grin2:From 3 different shops.
> Padron 89 Maduro and Natural
> Roma Craft Sampler
> EZ Brass Knuckles XQ


Where was the Roma sampler from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A box of RP Edge Maduro Missiles heads to the resting box for a long nap.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Finished for awhile (not counting the CigarPage order not received yet) :grin2:From 3 different shops.
> Padron 89 Maduro and Natural
> Roma Craft Sampler
> EZ Brass Knuckles XQ


Very nice haul!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

crown said:


> Where was the Roma sampler from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emerson Cigars


----------



## Dran

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A box of RP Edge Maduro Missiles heads to the resting box for a long nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


SLOWLY aged 5 years??? Theres a way to speed up 5 years of aging? Nice pickup though!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Finished for awhile (not counting the CigarPage order not received yet) :grin2:From 3 different shops.
> Padron 89 Maduro and Natural
> Roma Craft Sampler
> EZ Brass Knuckles XQ


You got your fingers crossed that those knuckles are gonna be stellar sticks I see...lol...nice haul

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Dran said:


> SLOWLY aged 5 years??? Theres a way to speed up 5 years of aging? Nice pickup though!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I know, lame branding, but I still like em. And at $105 for a box on cigarpage I figured it would be interesting to rest them for a year or more and see how they turn out. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little pick up when I sneaked away to CI store in Dallas. Dropped the wife and kids off at the mall and ran like hell haha


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> A little pick up when I sneaked away to CI store in Dallas. Dropped the wife and kids off at the mall and ran like hell haha


Should of got more of those Las Calaveras buddy....lol....I love those

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Should of got more of those Las Calaveras buddy....lol....I love those
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I wanted to but had already spent enough. Didn't want to make the wife mad while on vacation haha


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> A little pick up when I sneaked away to CI store in Dallas. Dropped the wife and kids off at the mall and ran like hell haha


I almost went up there last night. Might hit UG tomorrow.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> I almost went up there last night. Might hit UG tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Thought about hitting you up while we were in Dallas but didn't have time for it. Will be back up there again soon and will definitely find the time


----------



## BobP

Cigarpage scorcher.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Box of Liga Privada T52 Beli 
Box of Florida Sun Grown Beli 
5 VSG Sorcerer

GOD DAMN CIGARPAGE.COM I am a big drew estates fan.... I saw the t52 for $244 and fsg for $99 I couldn't help it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Box of Liga Privada T52 Beli
> 
> Box of Florida Sun Grown Beli
> 
> 5 VSG Sorcerer
> 
> GOD DAMN CIGARPAGE.COM I am a big drew estates fan.... I saw the t52 for $244 and fsg for $99 I couldn't help it.


Had my first T52 last week. Solid smoke!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Had my first T52 last week. Solid smoke!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


You like it better than the UF-13?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> You like it better than the UF-13?


No, but they are still really good. I have not had the trouble with Liga that many have stated. Never had a bad Liga smoke. Always great burn, tons of smoke, full flavor, and decent complexity.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Same here, never had an issue with any Liga... i luv the UF-13 and papas Fritas!


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple of different Regius. Very good. New to this hobby. Any thoughts on these? Likes, dislikes?


----------



## TexaSmoke

TX Cigar said:


> Couple of different Regius. Very good. New to this hobby. Any thoughts on these? Likes, dislikes?


Only one I've tried is the Regius black Maduro. Great stick.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I noticed SE TX. Going to be in Houston this weekend. Any good cigar lounges you would recommend. Going to be north by Intercontinental airport. Thanks.


----------



## TexaSmoke

TX Cigar said:


> I noticed SE TX. Going to be in Houston this weekend. Any good cigar lounges you would recommend. Going to be north by Intercontinental airport. Thanks.


I'm a few hours from Houston. There's a Casa De Montecristo over that way. Not very far at all. Huge selection. Nice lounge.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm a few hours from Houston. There's a Casa De Montecristo over that way. Not very far at all. Huge selection. Nice lounge.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Good shop. It is on JFK. Great selection. Also check out the Casa de Montecristo on FM 1960. Also they are hosting the 2019 Texas Cigar Festival on Saturday April 13th. It will be good fun.

http://www.texascigarfestival.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> Good shop. It is on JFK. Great selection. Also check out the Casa de Montecristo on FM 1960. Also they are hosting the 2019 Texas Cigar Festival on Saturday April 13th. It will be good fun.
> 
> http://www.texascigarfestival.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks for the Houston info.


----------



## Madderduro

thought u guys might appreciate the "cool factor" of my score at a local b&m today....a 2011 lfd perfecto sampler two 2012 opus x destino siglos and a not quite as rare but still a great cigar a padron 89


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Madderduro said:


> thought u guys might appreciate the "cool factor" of my score at a local b&m today....a 2011 lfd perfecto sampler two 2012 opus x destino siglos and a not quite as rare but still a great cigar a padron 89
> View attachment 241642


I love LFD that's awesome. I haven't seen one of those samplers in years..... great smokes


----------



## GOT14U

Still waiting on one box but the rest of my order came in....sure hope these are good or I'm gonna have a dawg rocket sale again...






























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

A few in today's mail...

Janus Tobak COTM









SBC COTM









A couple from Scotty's Corner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Still waiting on one box but the rest of my order came in....sure hope these are good or I'm gonna have a dawg rocket sale again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Those Noel Rojas are superb I have heard. Nice UG pick up.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Those Noel Rojas are superb I have heard. Nice UG pick up.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I love most of his stuff so I'm hoping so.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Still waiting on one box but the rest of my order came in....sure hope these are good or I'm gonna have a dawg rocket sale again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Drool. Those Rojas and Elesian Fields though. Jealous. Those plomos on the other hand just seem wierd to me.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Drool. Those Rojas and Elesian Fields though. Jealous. Those plomos on the other hand just seem wierd to me.


Exactly why I had to grab some of the plomos....probably try one once they get out of the freezer....I'm anxious for the OsOk artist box I'm still waiting for ....I keep telling myself patience

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> You like it better than the UF-13?


I prefer UF-13


----------



## mpomario

Stopped by UG today. Picked up a couple to try. Haven't had this years BB.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Lika1

Small mail call today......


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> Stopped by UG today. Picked up a couple to try. Haven't had this years BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I had my first La Madrina today and loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> I had my first La Madrina today and loved it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wait till the Maduras come out.....they are great

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Wallbright

Cbid order landed today


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Wallbright said:


> Cbid order landed today


Holy crap, that's a heck of a delivery!


----------



## Olecharlie

Wallbright said:


> Cbid order landed today


May be the last sine their out of cigars now! :vs_laugh: Nice indeed!


----------



## Bigjohn

Wallbright said:


> Cbid order landed today


Nope. You don't have a problem. Not at all. This is completely normal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wallbright said:


> Cbid order landed today


Wow did they have any left after that.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wallbright said:


> Cbid order landed today


I started shipping all my cbid shipments to my work so my wife doesnt think I have a problem..... now all my coworkers know I have one. Every week they say oh how much is it this shipment bud :vs_laugh:

Nice haul my friend


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

So I finally decided to give CBid a serious look the other day. I think I might be in trouble...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ranger0282

I'd like to kick the ASS of who ever it was that told me about CBID ! Every since the wife started letting me use the new credit card for cigar purchases I have gotten a great deal of my smokes from them. I get angry when someone outbids me on something I want. I figure if I out bid Them, I am showing them Who is boss.......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ranger0282 said:


> I'd like to kick the ASS of who ever it was that told me about CBID ! Every since the wife started letting me use the new credit card for cigar purchases I have gotten a great deal of my smokes from them. I get angry when someone outbids me on something I want. I figure if I out bid Them, I am showing them Who is boss.......


Way to stick it to the man!:grin2:


----------



## kacey

Ranger0282 said:


> I'd like to kick the ASS of who ever it was that told me about CBID ! Every since the wife started letting me use the new credit card for cigar purchases I have gotten a great deal of my smokes from them. I get angry when someone outbids me on something I want. I figure if I out bid Them, I am showing them Who is boss.......


LOL
Umm think that you have that backwards.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ranger0282 said:


> I'd like to kick the ASS of who ever it was that told me about CBID ! Every since the wife started letting me use the new credit card for cigar purchases I have gotten a great deal of my smokes from them. I get angry when someone outbids me on something I want. I figure if I out bid Them, I am showing them Who is boss.......


Bidding wars can be tempting, hahaha. I used to do eBay auctions quite a bit back in the day, so I have a pretty decent strategy that seems to work on CBid, as well. What strikes me as odd is how some brands/lines of cigars (Padron, Ashton, My Father) get tons of attention on there and end up selling for more than they go for outright on many online retailers, while some cigar brands seem to go unnoticed and sell for dirt cheap. Those 12-count boxes of Reconquistas sell for $200 if not more at most online retailers, but on CBid they regularly sell for around $85. No complaints here.


----------



## Olecharlie

Never tried CBid for a good reason, hopefully never will lol, I’m a competitive DA so it’s better for me to stay away...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Never tried CBid for a good reason, hopefully never will lol, I'm a competitive DA so it's better for me to stay away...


If you ever get tempted, just watch the site and track some lots you're interested in for a week or so before you do any bidding. Get an idea of how much the lots tend to sell for, and if you want them, just set your max bid at or just slightly above the average selling price. Leave it alone until the lot expires, and if you've won, then awesome. If not, there will usually be another identical lot shortly thereafter.

Going back to people spending more on there that they would elsewhere due to bidding wars, I just saw a box of AF Hemingway Signature sitting at 185 with 12 hours left to go; I bet it'll go over 200 before the lot expires. Sad thing is you can pick up a box from cigarplace for 175 tax free, lol. Just don't be one of those people...


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Never tried CBid for a good reason, hopefully never will lol, I'm a competitive DA so it's better for me to stay away...


I have a strategy for auctions, set a number and don't go beyond the number. Or never bid against another person. For cigar auctions I only bid on cigars no one has bid on.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’m embarrassed to say I had a $700 order from them once. 
I do have several of the hose Ascari pens. Anytime I let somebody at work borrow one, it get compliments.


----------



## ForMud

The only advice I have is.......Don't drink and bid......No good will come of it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I had a $700 order from them once.
> I do have several of the hose Ascari pens. Anytime I let somebody at work borrow one, it get compliments.


As long as it was $700 worth of sticks you really wanted, then nothing to be embarrassed about. Now, if you just ordered a bunch of random stuff you didn't really want, that would be different, haha.

Bidding on that pen was random, but I enjoy having a quality pen for work, and it didn't seem like an unreasonable price. :grin2:



ForMud said:


> The only advice I have is.......Don't drink and bid......No good will come of it.


I'm going to try to avoid that... Thankfully, it doesn't seem like they sell a lot of what I would be interested in buying, and what they do have that I'd want seems to generally sell at a higher price than I can get elsewhere.


----------



## Ranger0282

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Bidding wars can be tempting, hahaha. I used to do eBay auctions quite a bit back in the day, so I have a pretty decent strategy that seems to work on CBid, as well. What strikes me as odd is how some brands/lines of cigars (Padron, Ashton, My Father) get tons of attention on there and end up selling for more than they go for outright on many online retailers, while some cigar brands seem to go unnoticed and sell for dirt cheap. Those 12-count boxes of Reconquistas sell for $200 if not more at most online retailers, but on CBid they regularly sell for around $85. No complaints here.


OH BITE ME!!!!! Now I am gonna go spend $85-ish on those cigars where I really wanted to buy a rifle scope. ..


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ranger0282 said:


> OH BITE ME!!!!! Now I am gonna go spend $85-ish on those cigars where I really wanted to buy a rifle scope. ..


Decisions, decisions...

That's an accurate price point, for what it's worth. On Friday a lot of 6 boxes sold for that much, and the lot I just won yesterday had 4 boxes that went for that amount. If a lot with multiple boxes like that pops up again soon, if you set your max bid at $90 I'd be willing to bet that you'd win.

The two boxes of 3 that I also won were "freefall" lots, where the price starts at a certain amount and then drops to its lowest point over a few minutes, and then resets. You click the purchase button when you feel it's as low as it will go (which you can know ahead of time by watching it cycle a few times). Not as good of a deal as the full boxes I won, but still kept them at less than $9 a stick, and it was a guarantee that I'd get them.


----------



## Ranger0282

I have never bid on those Fee Fall selections...Yet....I get way too much gratification out bidding some punk trying to steal my smokes...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ranger0282 said:


> I have never bid on those Fee Fall selections...Yet....I get way too much gratification out bidding some punk trying to steal my smokes...


Dude freefall is where it's at on some things. I got 2 boxes of nub dubs for under what they go for at auction usually and a 20 pack of Caldwell coronas for like $60 bucks. Theres some steals to be had if you watch them for a little while.


----------



## ForMud

I found this on another site a while ago. It works.



1. Choose only high-quantity* auctions (sort lists of auctions by "Quantity" in descending order using the list controls).

2. Place a bid as soon as humanly possible after the auction opens (minutes after is good, seconds after is better!)

3. Set initial bid (ideally $1 if you got there early enough), the max autobid you're willing to pay, and if applicable, how many units you want.

4. Once the bid is placed, DO NOT EVER MODIFY it. It is CARVED IN STONE. Hands off. This preserves your priority/seniority at any given price.

5. To help you achieve #4, remember there is NEVER ANY urgency, all items will be put up for auction again soon anyway, continually, so if you lose, just try again next time. Never modify your bid due to FOMO ("fear of missing out").

You may end up winning the number of units you asked for, or fewer units, or zero units. Que sera, sera. Whatever happens, happens. If you win, great, if not, just try again soon.

Follow these steps and, with patience, you'll get stuff super ultra dirt cheap.

(* = High-quantity auctions are desirable because if you get your bid in very early, then at any given price point, many people have to beat your bid before you lose all units. For example if the auction is quantity 1 and you set a max bid of $20, it only takes ONE GUY bidding $20.50 or greater to eliminate you. But if the auction is quantity 10 and you set a max bid of $20, it takes TEN GUYS bidding $20.50 or greater to eliminate you. It's far more likely for one guy to come along and do that, than for ten guys to do it. Pretty big advantage!)
.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yall keep bein all scientee-fit with Cbad...ima just over here trying out Joya Silvers to see if there as box worthy as the Black and Red.....and getting Famous to ship for free on a 5ver...Boom!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ranger0282

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Dude freefall is where it's at on some things. I got 2 boxes of nub dubs for under what they go for at auction usually and a 20 pack of Caldwell coronas for like $60 bucks. Theres some steals to be had if you watch them for a little while.


THAT'S my problem. If I stay on CBID too long, I wind up teaching about 10 punks Who the Master Outbidder is..... I don't have that kinda money to spend on smokes but I'll be damned if some some dweb in his mama's basement is gonna outbid me on those 5 packs of Drew Estate Undercrowns when I am 3 minutes from winning...


----------



## UBC03

I think we have a cbid discussion thread somewhere.. just sayin


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

UBC03 said:


> I think we have a cbid discussion thread somewhere.. just sayin


My bad... I didn't realize how much of an avalanche mentioning the devil's site was going to cause, hahaha. >


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My bad... I didn't realize how much of an avalanche mentioning the devil's site was going to cause, hahaha. >


To my credit I was discussing my purchases :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My bad... I didn't realize how much of an avalanche mentioning the devil's site was going to cause, hahaha. >





Deuce Da Masta said:


> To my credit I was discussing my purchases :vs_laugh:


No biggie.. it was starting to resemble one of my threads. So I figured I'd mention it.. lol


----------



## mpomario

First Cfed COTM. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Edgy85

Had to get another box of these.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So I finally decided to give CBid a serious look the other day. I think I might be in trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Finally? Haha.....you're in trouble!!!!

The last order I placed with them started with a local brother sayjng, "I'd really like to try the Deisel Heart of Darkness and Wicked cigars".

So I sourced a couple of 5ers on C-bid, and watched those auctions to make sure I'd catch them at less than $5 a stick. Needless to say, during the boredom of watching his auctions, I did a little "window shopping". $300+ later, my wife walks in with a box, and says, "I thought you were out of cigar storage and weren't going to buy any more for a while?" I explained that I simply ordered a few things for Chad, but he would pay me back.

It's a rabbit hole! A deep one! BEWARE ALL YE WHO ENTER!

Then call me to come over, help you smoke them, and tell tall tales of manly men doing manly things!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## kacey

LFD Mysterio from a cigar bar in Ft. Lauderdale. Place had a fantastic selection









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Warped goodness


----------



## Wallbright

BOSSTANK said:


>


Is he bashing Small Batch Cigars in the letter? lol


----------



## alloy

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Warped goodness


Got the same. Letting them rest for a week (maybe,,,:vs_laugh: )


----------



## WNYTony

kacey said:


> LFD Mysterio from a cigar bar in Ft. Lauderdale. Place had a fantastic selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Sounds like Smoke Inn, the humidor is almost as big as the bar. If you're still hanging around check out their big store in Boynton Beach. You'll thank me later.


----------



## ejbpesca

Graycliffs...triple Maduro and they have been a winner.


----------



## ForMud

I forgot to shoot a pict last week before I put everything in the freezer. @GOT14U was nice enough to ask if I wanted to get a couple of offerings at the "Underground Cigar Shop, NFG 19" Of coarse I said yes.

Can never have enough BLTC on hand, even got a Fiend in the mix. 








I like the Murcielagos, so I had to try a Brazil








I also got to help thin out his herd a little......He said something about making room for boat load the connies he has coming in?????


----------



## csk415

Fox $35 mystery sampler. Hard to pass on these when Rob puts them up. Worth every penny.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> I forgot to shoot a pict last week before I put everything in the freezer. @GOT14U was nice enough to ask if I wanted to get a couple of offerings at the "Underground Cigar Shop, NFG 19" Of coarse I said yes.
> 
> Can never have enough BLTC on hand, even got a Fiend in the mix.
> 
> View attachment 242120
> 
> 
> I like the Murcielagos, so I had to try a Brazil
> 
> View attachment 242122
> 
> 
> I also got to help thin out his herd a little......He said something about making room for boat load the connies he has coming in?????
> 
> View attachment 242124


I definitely want to know how the Fien is bud. Glad everything worked out decent and hope your happy with the sampler.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> ...


You have nice tastes. :grin2:

Tabernacle is an amazing smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> You have nice tastes. :grin2:
> 
> Tabernacle is an amazing smoke


Not anymore than you my friend! Those Tabernacles are delicious indeed!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Well, this should keep me on stock on these for a while. 

CBid ships crazy quick, apparently.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## cjmmm47

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, this should keep me on stock on these for a while.
> 
> CBid ships crazy quick, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That's just beautiful


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, this should keep me o_*​*_n stock on these for a while.
> 
> CBid ships crazy quick, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I've always skipped over those because I'm not a huge aj fan but they look really nice. Great haul


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I've always skipped over those because I'm not a huge aj fan but they look really nice. Great haul


I'm not a big AJ fan either, but the Reconquista is pretty good.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm not a big AJ fan either, but the Reconquista is pretty good.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Good to know.....

Thanks


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cjmmm47 said:


> That's just beautiful


It was definitely something to behold, though I couldn't reasonably waste the space on those massive boxes and coffins, so now they're resting comfortably in one of my humis. 



Deuce Da Masta said:


> I've always skipped over those because I'm not a huge aj fan but they look really nice. Great haul


I'm not all about AJF generally, but when he makes a winner, I'm all about it. Loved this cigar enough when I tried it the first time that I knew I had to get my hands on more. Same thing happened when I first tried The T. Most sticks I need to try a few before I commit to a box purchase; not so in this case.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> It was definitely something to behold, though I couldn't reasonably waste the space on those massive boxes and coffins, so now they're resting comfortably in one of my humis.
> 
> I'm not all about AJF generally, but when he makes a winner, I'm all about it. Loved this cigar enough when I tried it the first time that I knew I had to get my hands on more. Same thing happened when I first tried The T. Most sticks I need to try a few before I commit to a box purchase; not so in this case.


Guess I will have to keep my eyes out for one of those 3 pack boxes.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Guess I will have to keep my eyes out for one of those 3 pack boxes.
> 
> Thanks for the info


Or just send me your address; considering how many I picked up, parting with some wouldn't make much of an impact. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Looks like a lot of property maintenance this summer.....gotta have tools...

And CFED Basket Case for good measure..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, this should keep me on stock on these for a while.
> 
> CBid ships crazy quick, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those are outstanding smokes. Loved the few I have had. Great pickup.


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, this should keep me on stock on these for a while.
> 
> CBid ships crazy quick, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Wow, so that was you I was bidding against... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Time for these to get some sleep :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Time for these to get some sleep :grin2:


Those are gonna be gooood!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Those are gonna be gooood!


Hope so. The description and the size got me.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope so. The description and the size got me.


Plus, NLMTHA is pretty much what I say to everyone.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope so. The description and the size got me.


I passed two times once on CFed, once on Small Batch. So I see yours and I go to Small Batch SOLD OUT. then I do a search and all sold out! I finally locate a box of 7 and grab them, this buying addiction is getting out of control!

These are gonna be sooo good hopefully lol!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Wow, so that was you I was bidding against...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Apparently so; did you win one of the other two boxes in the lot?

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I went on a bit of a Saka kick

7x44 Sin Compromiso 
Muestra De Saka #nlmtha 

And my order of Basket Case came in from cigar fed


----------



## Ewood

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I went on a bit of a Saka kick
> 
> 7x44 Sin Compromiso
> 
> Muestra De Saka #nlmtha
> 
> And my order of Basket Case came in from cigar fed


I wish this had accidentally shipped to my house! Awesome pickup!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed sale (as soon as I saw the sale notification on Sunday I said to myself they'll release one on Monday, they always do that). Chocolate birthday cake, Mofo, Leche Maduro (against my better judgement), and the Basket case release Monday (knew it!).


----------



## akpreacherplayz

March EZ CCOTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BobP

Maduro sampler, courtesy of the wife. I am sure I still paid for it, but its the thought that counts.


----------



## Peapaw

BobP said:


> Maduro sampler, courtesy of the wife. I am sure I still paid for it, but its the thought that counts.


All nice and dark, good wife. 
I pay for everything my wife gets me.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Apparently so; did you win one of the other two boxes in the lot?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


No sir...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back from a week long vacation to find this on my doorstep. Small Batch Cigar. COTMC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

A gift I just received from GOT14U. THANKS!
Looking forward to trying....


----------



## Mich_smoker

I love being home when the mail comes! Its like seeing Santa come down the chimney. Nice barnyard aroma to these. I hate the waiting....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mich_smoker said:


> I love being home when the mail comes! Its like seeing Santa come down the chimney. Nice barnyard aroma to these. I hate the waiting....
> View attachment 242382
> View attachment 242384


Those look awesome :grin2:. I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered today. I'm thinking whatever camera they are using on the EZ site is using a serious flash because the last few releases the wrappers look way lighter on the website than what they actually look like in person.


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Back from a week long vacation to find this on my doorstep. Small Batch Cigar. COTMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man they really knocked it out of the park this month. That's a SWEET line up :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Dapper El Borracho
I read some good things about these and had a fat SBC discount code.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Done for awhile no matter what unicorn or limited editions show up in the wild :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Done for awhile no matter what unicorn or limited editions show up in the wild :grin2:


Dude I bought a 5er of each of those skull and bones and thought I was set.... wow I'm jealous lol


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Dude I bought a 5er of each of those skull and bones and thought I was set.... wow I'm jealous lol


I made the mistake last year when I got a box of the Skull and Bones Daisy Cutters which didn't last long both on the internet and in my humidor. I wasn't making that mistake again. I don't think they make many of these each time they come out too so I couldn't resist.


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Back from a week long vacation to find this on my doorstep. Small Batch Cigar. COTMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a killer package!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Bigal7373 said:


> A gift I just received from GOT14U. THANKS!
> 
> Looking forward to trying....


I tried to give you a range of sticks to try....hope there's a couple you dig!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Dapper El Borracho
> 
> I read some good things about these and had a fat SBC discount code.
> 
> View attachment 242398


I love them, great choice man....I'm on the fence on which one I like more the Maduro which that's my regular MO....but those naturals are gooood!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Dapper El Borracho
> 
> I read some good things about these and had a fat SBC discount code.
> 
> View attachment 242398


Defiantly a good smoke in my book.


----------



## WNYTony

EPC Encore


----------



## Bigal7373

Last nights nightcap. Beauty cigar. Really enjoyed this as the sunset and paired it with a Red Ale. The creamy mixtures worked so well together.
Thanks to @GOT14U for this one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Done for awhile no matter what unicorn or limited editions show up in the wild :grin2:


LMBO, now thats a purchase right there!


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigal7373 said:


> Last nights nightcap. Beauty cigar. Really enjoyed this as the sunset and paired it with a Red Ale. The creamy mixtures worked so well together.
> Thanks to @GOT14U for this one.


Nice indeed, this would normally be posted under what did you smoke today, no harm, just FYI...


----------



## Bigal7373

Olecharlie said:


> Nice indeed, this would normally be posted under what did you smoke today, no harm, just FYI...


I realized that after I posted. I then posted in what did you smoke today. 
Unfortunately, when I went back to the original post and hit edit, there is no option to delete my post...


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigal7373 said:


> I realized that after I posted. I then posted in what did you smoke today.
> Unfortunately, when I went back to the original post and hit edit, there is no option to delete my post...


It's all good brother Al, we all do that on ocassion!


----------



## mpomario

Stopped by 3R's Cigars in Duncanville to check it out. Little place with a pretty good selection. Some Maduro 300 Hands and some Noel Rojas hand rolled maduros. They look really good. Closed foot too.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Now that's a killer package!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I agree. Was really surprised!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Stopped by the Seneca nation this week, picked these up









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Stopped by the Seneca nation this week, picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Nice! I've heard and read some really good things about that AJF New World.


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Nice! I've heard and read some really good things about that AJF New World.


That New World is a great Puro. Boxes have been coming up on Thompson auctions lately going for about $80 a box. Enable......

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Little pick up at the B&M. For $4.50 a stick, you can't beat em!


----------



## ForMud

Grabbed these from the B&M on Friday.....


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Grabbed these from the B&M on Friday.....
> 
> View attachment 242526


Was there more of those 18' deliverance?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hello! My name is Gumby and I made it 2 days before breaking my no spending promise :frusty: Will post pics when it arrives later in the week. I'm using it as a birthday purchase for my excuse :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Cigar fed has jailbait XL 2019

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/jailbait?variant=22871949541434


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Was there more of those 18' deliverance?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Two missing out of the display box. I can find out Friday if he has any other boxes squirreled away.


----------



## ForMud

Gumby-cr said:


> Hello! My name is Gumby and I made it 2 days before breaking my no spending promise :frusty: Will post pics when it arrives later in the week. I'm using it as a birthday purchase for my excuse :vs_laugh:


I'm to the point of just adding "Till I see something I just have to have" after my I say spending freeze...........Bunch of leaf junkies we are.:grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

ForMud said:


> I'm to the point of just adding "Till I see something I just have to have" after my I say spending freeze...........Bunch of leaf junkies we are.:grin2:


Yep. I'm honestly going to feel guilty for smoking what's coming. Like seriously guilty but that's what cigars are for after all :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Two missing out of the display box. I can find out Friday if he has any other boxes squirreled away.


Those are really good after sitting for a year

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Yeah, I might like these just a tinnnnny bit. I figure life is too short not to smoke great cigars, or in this case, put them in my Rest-a-dor for a year or so... 

As always, thanks for Larry with @ElCigarShop.com for the amazing customer service, and awesome support of Puff. The fact that you special ordered these two boxes for me so I could take advantage of the extra discount this month is truly a class act!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Yeah, I might like these just a tinnnnny bit. I figure life is too short not to smoke great cigars, or in this case, put them in my Rest-a-dor for a year or so...
> 
> As always, thanks for Larry with @ElCigarShop.com for the amazing customer service, and awesome support of Puff. The fact that you special ordered these two boxes for me so I could take advantage of the extra discount this month is truly a class act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Nice choice! What size?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Nice choice! What size?


Corona Gorda. If I had to pick one cigar to smoke the rest of my life, the VSG in that vitola would probably be the winner.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Corona Gorda. If I had to pick one cigar to smoke the rest of my life, the VSG in that vitola would probably be the winner.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


My favorite is the illusion which is a tad longer and a tad skinnier but so very close to a Corona gorda so I'm hear ya! I always keep some on hand. Fantastic smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Hello! My name is Gumby and I made it 2 days before breaking my no spending promise :frusty: Will post pics when it arrives later in the week. I'm using it as a birthday purchase for my excuse :vs_laugh:


Hello my name is Charlie and I stand before you today to say "Smoking Cigars is a Hobby but Buying the Damn Things, well it's an Addiction"! Thanks for having me Here at the BCIAA meeting!

:vs_cool:

Now I feel better!


----------



## SLOANER

From the CH event at the local B&M
La Imperiosa and Jericho Hill missing and turned to Ash.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Got my cbid shipment in

10ct Sobremesa 
10ct box Caldwell the last tsar 
5 Asylum mini coronas 

I also picked up one of those xikar cigar locker/ cutters. For 26 bucks it was worth it for the cutter alone.....


----------



## Fusion

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Got my cbid shipment in
> 
> 10ct Sobremesa
> 10ct box Caldwell the last tsar
> 5 Asylum mini coronas
> 
> I also picked up one of those xikar cigar locker/ cutters. For 26 bucks it was worth it for the cutter alone.....


Those "The Last Tzar" are sooo good, i have 3 left of a 5er i bought, need to get some more


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Got my cbid shipment in
> 
> 10ct Sobremesa
> 
> 10ct box Caldwell the last tsar
> 
> 5 Asylum mini coronas
> 
> I also picked up one of those xikar cigar locker/ cutters. For 26 bucks it was worth it for the cutter alone.....


That's an awesome pickup. I need to get one of those locker/cutter combos soon... I'd rarely use the cutter, but they seem too cool not to own one. And considering they're like 80-90 MSRP, $26 is a steal.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

A trade I had with Sine qua non

Cant wait to try the ave Maria's and the other two are favorites of mine. 

Thanks again bud!!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> A trade I had with Sine qua non
> 
> Cant wait to try the ave Maria's and the other two are favorites of mine.
> 
> Thanks again bud!!!


Was it really a trade?  I'm going to have to specify numbers to be sent in a trade from here on out or my humidors might explode. 

Hopefully you enjoy them; Reconquista rocked my world when I first tried it.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Was it really a trade?  I'm going to have to specify numbers to be sent in a trade from here on out or my humidors might explode.
> 
> Hopefully you enjoy them; Reconquista rocked my world when I first tried it.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I dont play fair, what can I say.....

Also, you started it by offering them up, at least that's the excuse I'm going with.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I dont play fair. What can I say.....
> 
> Also you started it by offering them up, at least that's the excuse I'm going with.


This is very true. Making an offer can be as dangerous as accepting on around here, hahahaha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

EZ Chocolate Bar x10


Second month trying Privada Cigar Club. Some stuff ive never heard of and a nice illusione. Still on the fence on if i continue. Gonna give it one more month. First month was pretty good. Not sure how i feel about this month until i do a little research.


----------



## Dran

$15 delivered!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Stopped at CI again, I need to stay away from this place.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> Stopped at CI again, I need to stay away from this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Got my cbid shipment in
> 
> 10ct Sobremesa
> 
> 10ct box Caldwell the last tsar
> 
> 5 Asylum mini coronas
> 
> I also picked up one of those xikar cigar locker/ cutters. For 26 bucks it was worth it for the cutter alone.....


Wow. I fell for the Ashton deal deliver expected tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because I had already spent my cigar budget before I went in.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Because I had already spent my cigar budget before I went in.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


What is this word you use? "Budget" ?????

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> What is this word you use? "Budget" ?????
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Obviously I haven't got it figured out yet.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A couple of boxes of T Short Churchills, ready to sleep in the Rest-a-Dor. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Early B-Day present for myself. Now time to hide the card :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Early B-Day present for myself. Now time to hide the card :grin2:


Don't care how it smokes, that Punisher LFD is the coolest stick I've ever seen.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Early B-Day present for myself. Now time to hide the card :grin2:


Wow those are amazing. Where the hell do you find something like that?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Early B-Day present for myself. Now time to hide the card :grin2:


Amazing...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> Don't care how it smokes, that Punisher LFD is the coolest stick I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I was surprised to get that one. I read somewhere there is like 80? different designs. I really wanted the Pacman one but I'm not complaining. That box BARELY fits inside my large cooler too.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> I was surprised to get that one. I read somewhere there is like 80? different designs. I really wanted the Pacman one but I'm not complaining. That box BARELY fits inside my large cooler too.


I couldn't buy those. Id never want to smoke one.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hello! My name is Gumby and I made it 2 days before breaking my no spending promise :frusty: Will post pics when it arrives later in the week. I'm using it as a birthday purchase for my excuse :vs_laugh:


no spending promise......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> no spending promise......
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Keep laughing. I haven't put something together yet >


----------



## Rondo

When I hear Punisher, I think of the Cu-Avana cigar @UBC03 liked with the capsaicin infused cap. 
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/cu-avana-punisher-cigars/1410250/


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> When I hear Punisher, I think of the Cu-Avana cigar @UBC03 liked with the capsaicin infused cap.
> 
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/cu-avana-punisher-cigars/1410250/


One of my favorite smoking experiences. Thought the smoke could be alot fuller strength, but the lip pain made it all worth it


----------



## Peapaw

Rondo said:


> When I hear Punisher, I think of the Cu-Avana cigar @UBC03 liked with the capsaicin infused cap.
> 
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/cu-avana-punisher-cigars/1410250/


That sounds interesting.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Great deal on the last of the '18s


----------



## TexaSmoke

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Great deal on the last of the '18s


I thought those were already gone! Great stick.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TexaSmoke said:


> I thought those were already gone! Great stick.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


PM sent.
I'm always here to enable, er, I mean help. Yeah, that's it. Help.


----------



## haegejc

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Great deal on the last of the '18s


Lusting!!


----------



## Spencer480

Well I had my wisdom teeth removed today , I also had my order from el cigar shop show up had the Ashton vsg the other day and I fell in love with it so I'm going to age this one and see how it compares. to bad I can't smoke for a few days.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Viaje skull and bones 5 of ea size that came out. 

Jailbate XL 2019 from cigar fed. They smell amazing.


----------



## Olecharlie

A couple orders arrived today.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> A couple orders arrived today.


My squatch will be waiting for me when I get home from work :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> A couple orders arrived today.


Looks like an adult happy meal......


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> A couple orders arrived today.


Nice pick up. Got you some De Nobillis. Unfortunately I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Nice pick up. Got you some De Nobillis. Unfortunately I'm still waiting on mine.


Yes Sir Ron hooked me up. I smoked one and was surprised with the flavor. It would be hard to beat for a quick .50 smoke. 
Dry cured, machine made in PA with KY and TN raised tobacco.


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Looks like an adult happy meal......


True, only difference is kids don't get this excited!


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> My squatch will be waiting for me when I get home from work :grin2:


You'll like it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Oh what a bad delivery day..... I get home to two large boxes sitting on the porch. Sweet! I opened the box from famous where I ordered the muestra de saka and something's missing! NO SQUATCH!!! I look at the box of cigars and they even sent the wrong size. I ordered the 6x52 and I got 6x48 version which was supposed to be out of stock so I guess that's a happy mistake. Ok well I'll just email famous and see what's up no biggie. 

On to box two. I ordered a box of Serie V that was on sale at holts and a box of cain Dayton coronas that were super cheap and came with all kinds of extras. Open the box and my Serie Vs are missing! In their place is a San cristobal sample of 4 smokes. Um no no no this will not do. Now I have to call holts and get them to send me my Vs!!!


I better get the damn squatch!


----------



## Rabidawise

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Oh what a bad delivery day..... I get home to two large boxes sitting on the porch. Sweet! I opened the box from famous where I ordered the muestra de saka and something's missing! NO SQUATCH!!! I look at the box of cigars and they even sent the wrong size. I ordered the 6x52 and I got 6x48 version which was supposed to be out of stock so I guess that's a happy mistake. Ok well I'll just email famous and see what's up no biggie.
> 
> On to box two. I ordered a box of Serie V that was on sale at holts and a box of cain Dayton coronas that were super cheap and came with all kinds of extras. Open the box and my Serie Vs are missing! In their place is a San cristobal sample of 4 smokes. Um no no no this will not do. Now I have to call holts and get them to send me my Vs!!!
> 
> I better get the damn squatch!


Get em!


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Oh what a bad delivery day..... I get home to two large boxes sitting on the porch. Sweet! I opened the box from famous where I ordered the muestra de saka and something's missing! NO SQUATCH!!! I look at the box of cigars and they even sent the wrong size. I ordered the 6x52 and I got 6x48 version which was supposed to be out of stock so I guess that's a happy mistake. Ok well I'll just email famous and see what's up no biggie.
> 
> On to box two. I ordered a box of Serie V that was on sale at holts and a box of cain Dayton coronas that were super cheap and came with all kinds of extras. Open the box and my Serie Vs are missing! In their place is a San cristobal sample of 4 smokes. Um no no no this will not do. Now I have to call holts and get them to send me my Vs!!!
> 
> I better get the damn squatch!


This is so "Funny", (not that you didn't get the Squatch) I had the last box of 6x48 in my cart, I hesitated on checking out, preoccupied with the forum, when I go back and confirm purchase, the wheel spins for 5 minutes then times out. I think thats when you made the purchase capturing my 6x48 so I thought was mine lol. I called Famous and they were sold out. I thought well I have the 7x38 so I might as well go with the 52rg to get the Squatch, think they may have used your squatch in my box. :vs_laugh: They still show as a gift item but now only the 52 and 38 that doesn't get a Squatch is available. I would give them a call.


----------



## SilkyJ

Picked up this rare stick earlier today. Apparently they raffle them off to a hand full of stores and each store gets 4 boxes of 10. My local shop just got them and had a contest for 3 boxes and kept the other 1 for the guys there and a few regulars. He was nice enough to offer me the first out of the box so I couldn't say no.


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Picked up this rare stick earlier today. Apparently they raffle them off to a hand full of stores and each store gets 4 boxes of 10. My local shop just got them and had a contest for 3 boxes and kept the other 1 for the guys there and a few regulars. He was nice enough to offer me the first out of the box so I couldn't say no.
> View attachment 242958


Never had one but I would say it's a great smoke!


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Never had one but I would say it's a great smoke!


I'll find out soon. Im not really a big Liga fan but this is one of the best looking cigars I've seen.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Picked up this rare stick earlier today. Apparently they raffle them off to a hand full of stores and each store gets 4 boxes of 10. My local shop just got them and had a contest for 3 boxes and kept the other 1 for the guys there and a few regulars. He was nice enough to offer me the first out of the box so I couldn't say no.
> View attachment 242958


Drooling like Homer over here :vs_OMG: Looks like your shop gets lots of good stuff :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Drooling like Homer over here :vs_OMG: Looks like your shop gets lots of good stuff :grin2:


You ain't kiddin. I'm a drew estate nut and have been on the hunt for those. It looks better then I emagined :vs_sad:


----------



## SilkyJ

I really am blessed with a great local shop. I wish I could have got more but I was really surprised when he offered me one of them. I'll make sure to take plenty of pics when I burn it just to rub it in lol. And that picture don't do it justice, it's much prettier in person.


----------



## Spencer480

That looks like a great smoke i have only had one liga #9 and it was the first cigar that really got me into the hobby now I have a t-52 sitting in Tupperware and I am definitely trying to get my hands on a dirty rat.


----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> Picked up this rare stick earlier today. Apparently they raffle them off to a hand full of stores and each store gets 4 boxes of 10. My local shop just got them and had a contest for 3 boxes and kept the other 1 for the guys there and a few regulars. He was nice enough to offer me the first out of the box so I couldn't say no.
> View attachment 242958


What is it? The pic won't show up like it doesn't have the time on crapatalk.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> What is it? The pic won't show up like it doesn't have the time on crapatalk.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


The new Liga Privada 10 year anniversary


----------



## SilkyJ

I didn't know my pics weren't showing up. Im not using Tapatalk so I don't know how that works.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Cbid wins 

Box of Headley Grange 
Box of My Father La Antiguedad
5 pack my father lancero 
5 pack my father Cedro Deluxe Cervante

From holts 

Box of cain Dayton coronas


----------



## Rondo

A small company a guy was talking about at the lounge recently. They came with a nice hand written note. 
Cigars, About Flatbed Cigar Company


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Cbid wins
> 
> Box of Headley Grange
> Box of My Father La Antiguedad
> 5 pack my father lancero
> 5 pack my father Cedro Deluxe Cervante
> 
> From holts
> 
> Box of cain Dayton coronas


Nice! I'm bidding on some singles of those MF lanceros on there currently. How much did they end up going for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Nice! I'm bidding on some singles of those MF lanceros on there currently. How much did they end up going for, if you don't mind me asking?


$30 for the lanceros 
$22 for the cedro deluxe (making me buy them for that price:vs_laugh


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> A small company a guy was talking about at the lounge recently. They came with a nice hand written note.
> Cigars, About Flatbed Cigar Company
> 
> View attachment 243098


I going to guess the guy recommended picking some up. I ran across their site sometime back. I don't think I have seen any of their sticks posted until now. Curious what your thoughts will be on them.


----------



## ForMud

#3000s, Going to the bottom of the cooler for a couple years









Also in the shipment...For a little over $3 I can't go wrong

















Also stopped at the B&M on the way home..The LP-#9s a gift from the owner, a last years event only size. 
Been meaning to try the NW Cameroon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Restocking time!


----------



## haegejc

Stopped at my local B&M's The LFD are event only. The manager thinks they are two years old. Found during inventory.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mail call!









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> Mail call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Drooling!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

The wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ScottyB said:


> The wife is gonna kill me.


Just dont tell her :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scotchpig

ScottyB said:


> The wife is gonna kill me.


I can hide some if you need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

MOAB's and CFED boutique seconds. The seconds look very tasty, but I have no idea what they are.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mmmmmuestra









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My little mail delivery from SBC and Cigarpage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Mmmmmuestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Did you get the Squatch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Did you get the Squatch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was supposed to. Waiting on an email to see if it was backordered. Also, I ordered the 2017 and got 2018.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> I was supposed to. Waiting on an email to see if it was backordered. Also, I ordered the 2017 and got 2018.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Famous screwed me out of my squatch too! They told me they would send one as soon as they come in, only problem was she had no damn clue when that would be..... I want my squatch!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Famous screwed me out of my squatch too! They told me they would send one as soon as they come in, only problem was she had no damn clue when that would be..... I want my squatch!!!


Exactly! No squatch, no deal! And my sticks are too young!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Mmmmmuestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


That looks expensive... haha


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Hello my name is Charlie and I stand before you today to say "Smoking Cigars is a Hobby but Buying the Damn Things, well it's an Addiction"! Thanks for having me Here at the BCIAA meeting!
> 
> :vs_cool:
> 
> Now I feel better!


ROFLMAO
Y'all are a bunch of quitters. 
" I would quit drinking but my paw didn't raise no quitter."
I would quit buying Cigars but my paw didn't raise no quitter.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Famous screwed me out of my squatch too! They told me they would send one as soon as they come in, only problem was she had no damn clue when that would be..... I want my squatch!!!





TexaSmoke said:


> Exactly! No squatch, no deal! And my sticks are too young!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Don't let them push you around.....You guys should send me your orders as a protest against the system!!! :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Don't let them push you around.....You guys should send me your orders as a protest against the system!!! :grin2:


That'll show them!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Takes forever to get things out here in the boonies.


----------



## mpomario

SQUAAAATCH!!!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ForMud

I know a couple fellers who buy that off you.........


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ForMud said:


> I know a couple fellers who buy that off you.........


If I would have known they were going to start shorting everyone, I would have ordered six.:grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If I would have known they were going to start shorting everyone, I would have ordered six.:grin2:


Oh I'm getting a damn squatch! I dont care how long it takes they're sending me one. :vs_mad:


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rusty Nail

These landed on my desk today.


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Famous screwed me out of my squatch too! They told me they would send one as soon as they come in, only problem was she had no damn clue when that would be..... I want my squatch!!!


Dang you guys placed the order before me and I got mine!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I was supposed to. Waiting on an email to see if it was backordered. Also, I ordered the 2017 and got 2018.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Thats does it, I'm putting a Buying Freeze on Famous until they get the Squatches delivered to my BOTL!! That will teach them a thing or two! Don't make me call Steve Saka or all $&#$ will hit the fan!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> Thats does it, I'm putting a Buying Freeze on Famous until they get the Squatches delivered to my BOTL!! That will teach them a thing or two! Don't make me call Steve Saka or all $&#$ will hit the fan!


Hear hear! I say we stick saka on their asses. He seems like the kind of dude that would not stand for this! :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Flor de Cesar Red arrived a day early from BnB International Cigars. Great service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cigar federation mystery sampler x 2









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> Cigar federation mystery sampler x 2


 That looks like a nice haul. Got mine as well. 3 out of 10 are AKA Respect 2013. All 10 came in the same bag. I hope those AKA are good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> That looks like a nice haul. Got mine as well. 3 out of 10 are AKA Respect 2013. All 10 came in the same bag. I hope those AKA are good.


I bought a box of the aka respect 2013. A little one dimensional, but the flavor was good if you liked the wood and leather thing.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

TexaSmoke said:


> Cigar federation mystery sampler x 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Very nice! I missed the sampler this time around. I got some of the Left Hands the last time, very enjoyable.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BobP said:


> Very nice! I missed the sampler this time around. I got some of the Left Hands the last time, very enjoyable.


I was impressed with the quality and diversity of the sampler. WAY more than 52 bucks worth!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

haegejc said:


> Flor de Cesar Red arrived a day early from BnB International Cigars. Great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine were supposed to arrive yesterday, I got a note in the mail box that said "Couldn't deliver, dogs in the yard" I guess I'll see them today.....Stupid dogs!!!

They do have great service. The couple orders I placed with them, they sent body guards too. I really need to stop in there next time I'm in Philly.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> View attachment 243620
> 
> 
> View attachment 243622


Ohhhh dang, look at that school of sharks!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## alloy

Just in from SBC. They got a 99 score on halfwheel, although I think for the 2014 release. Into the humidor for ten days.:grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ohhhh dang, look at that school of sharks!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 243620
> 
> 
> View attachment 243622


You know, I kinda usually just glance over this thread. But this one stopped me in my tracks.. nice pick up Ron.. very nice


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

Mmmmmmmmmmmmatilde!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Thinking about this at Fox Cigar...

LE Egg Roll
https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/pu...-110026187&mc_cid=c1e03781f5&mc_eid=e40db60ba

Free bobble-head with every box purchase


----------



## blackrabbit

BOSSTANK said:


> Thinking about this at Fox Cigar...
> 
> LE Egg Roll
> 
> Free bobble-head with every box purchase


They do have some good reviews. I bought a fiver from Nice Ash to try. They are thrifty, and pretty cool. I should have held out for Fox with their free shipping though.


----------



## jh314

Is anyone still doing the small batch COTM? I signed up after reading great reviews, but it seems most of those reviews were a year or two old if not more. Just got the first one today and it seems like a good haul based purely on pricing, but wondering what you guys think. The only one I know is the tabernacle havana seed. 

Atabey Delirios
Warped Don Reynaldo Coronas De Luxe
Guardian of the Farm Claude Le Chien 
Bespoke Traditional Super Belicoso
Foundation Tabernacle Havana Seed 142


----------



## kacey

Finally got around to retrieving the mail.
SBC COTM $50
EZ CCOTM X 2
CFED COTM X2
Fine Ash cotm
30 cigars from COTM orders. Mmmmm maybe I should cut back on the cotm's.












































Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

kacey said:


> Finally got around to retrieving the mail.
> SBC COTM $50
> EZ CCOTM X 2
> CFED COTM X2
> Fine Ash cotm
> 30 cigars from COTM orders. Mmmmm maybe I should cut back on the cotm's.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Looks like you're in for a good month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmatilde!


Yes! Worth it!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmcfly

A little sumptin' to top off the humidor....

10 x Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Robusto
10 x Larutan by Drew Estate Irish Hops
10 x ACID Cigars by Drew Estate Toast


----------



## blackrabbit

kacey said:


> Finally got around to retrieving the mail.
> SBC COTM $50
> EZ CCOTM X 2
> CFED COTM X2
> Fine Ash cotm
> 30 cigars from COTM orders. Mmmmm maybe I should cut back on the cotm's.


You need an intervention. :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmatilde!


I've been looking for a sale on those. Where did you get them from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


>


Just a heads up. Those Don Reynaldo's need rest. I've attempted to smoke 2 already and both had major burn issues.


----------



## Peapaw

SBCTOM
Cbid Obsidian belicoso
And for the wife MF #4 Lanceros























Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## php007

It's been a while since I posted,so here is my latest pickup.










And another half and half refill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> It's been a while since I posted,so here is my latest pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another half and half refill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sure you got enough of those daffidors?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmatilde!


Yum!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Flor de Cesar Red arrived a day early from BnB International Cigars. Great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous! Let us know how they smoke!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

I sure hope all of you know to get your daffidorfs over seas......way cheaper when you buy them from Switzerland!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Saw this brand somewhere recently on here, figured I would give them a try. The "Track 7" looks great.


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> It's been a while since I posted,so here is my latest pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another half and half refill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see ya back buddy . You had new worried. Glad to see ya restock your "everyday smokes" that stack should last you at least a month . Lol

Now get back to your regular weekend posts, so I have one more person to live vicariously through..


----------



## Razorhog

php007 said:


> It's been a while since I posted,so here is my latest pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another half and half refill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this real or did you catch them restocking?  I feel so insignificant :crying:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Is this real or did you catch them restocking?  I feel so insignificant :crying:


No, it's real. Paul smokes more Davidoff than Zino himself.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> I've been looking for a sale on those. Where did you get them from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cigarauctioneer.com/brand/matilde+renacer+cigars


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Just a heads up. Those Don Reynaldo's need rest. I've attempted to smoke 2 already and both had major burn issues.


Thanks. Should have a COTM set coming to me next week.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> https://www.cigarauctioneer.com/brand/matilde+renacer+cigars


Yeah, but they're not from 2014!


----------



## Razorhog

Forgot to mention these were a drunken birthday night cbid buy. Got them for $71 so not bad!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Picked this little lancero up at the cigar bar; been wanting to get my hands on one since I got on my lancero kick.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Picked this little lancero up at the cigar bar; been wanting to get my hands on one since I got on my lancero kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


La Gran Oferta, one of my wife's favorites.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> La Gran Oferta, one of my wife's favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I've only had one before in another vitola, but something tells me it would be delicious as a lancero. I saw you picked up a fiver for her; she has good taste!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I've only had one before in another vitola, but something tells me it would be delicious as a lancero. I saw you picked up a fiver for her; she has good taste!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Of course she does... she picked me.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Snuck off to the shop today while my wife was taking a nap


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> I sure hope all of you know to get your daffidorfs over seas......way cheaper when you buy them from Switzerland!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


No I didn't know that.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Picked up at the B&M on Friday.









Waiting for me when I got home, SB COTM


----------



## haegejc

ForMud said:


> Picked up at the B&M on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 243926
> 
> 
> Waiting for me when I got home, SB COTM
> 
> View attachment 243928


Once again Andrew at SB hit it out of the park again, looking forward to my COTM delivery on the 16th!!


----------



## ForMud

haegejc said:


> Once again Andrew at SB hit it out of the park again, looking forward to my COTM delivery on the 16th!!


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Peapaw

ForMud said:


> Picked up at the B&M on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 243926
> 
> 
> Waiting for me when I got home, SB COTM
> 
> View attachment 243928


Is this the $50 or $30 COTM

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> Is this the $50 or $30 COTM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


$50


----------



## Mark in wi

Picked up a couple in Mexico while on spring break.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tacket

So my buddy dropped by yesterday to meet my boy and bring me some celebratory stogies AAAAAAAAAAND of course the dude at the B&M sold him "the number 1 cigar of the year". Anyone know if these are any good before I decide which section of the humidor they go in? (Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada - Hedonism incase the photos aren't obvious)


----------



## Scotchpig

Very thoughtful gift. Give them a try, you never know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Purchase from a fellow puffer. Thanks again for these @Deuce Da Masta


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

PanzaVerde said:


> Purchase from a fellow puffer. Thanks again for these @Deuce Da Masta


Thanks for helping me make room.....

To bad that rooms already filled :vs_laugh:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Thanks for helping me make room.....
> 
> To bad that rooms already filled :vs_laugh:


That's the point right


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

PanzaVerde said:


> That's the point right


Yeah I kinda sorta still need more room. Got sucked in to a few cbid auctions and now have several more boxes coming..... I have to stay off that damn site :serious:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yeah I kinda sorta still need more room. Got sucked in to a few cbid auctions and now have several more boxes coming..... I have to stay off that damn site :serious:


Yeah I stay away from there. I got myself in trouble with my wife awhile back and have stayed off since. Can't control myself sometimes. Now I make calculated purchases to maximize my money spent. Now if I could stay away from the WTS threads here I would be good :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

PanzaVerde said:


> Yeah I stay away from there. I got myself in trouble with my wife awhile back and have stayed off since. Can't control myself sometimes. Now I make calculated purchases to maximize my money spent. Now if I could stay away from the WTS threads here I would be good :grin2:


Yeah I'm usually pretty good about it.... this time it got me :vs_laugh:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yeah I'm usually pretty good about it.... this time it got me :vs_laugh:


It happens to the best of us


----------



## tazdvl

tacket said:


> So my buddy dropped by yesterday to meet my boy and bring me some celebratory stogies AAAAAAAAAAND of course the dude at the B&M sold him "the number 1 cigar of the year". Anyone know if these are any good before I decide which section of the humidor they go in? (Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada - Hedonism incase the photos aren't obvious)


Very thoughtful of your friend. A coworker brought me back a couple of Gurkhas from the duty free store on his cruise. I posted it here, and sent him pictures and thanks for the 2 hours of leisure time.

As for those particular Gurkhas, I've smoke them, they are not bad. I'll take them over a Macanudo any day. YMMV.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Dran

tacket said:


> So my buddy dropped by yesterday to meet my boy and bring me some celebratory stogies AAAAAAAAAAND of course the dude at the B&M sold him "the number 1 cigar of the year". Anyone know if these are any good before I decide which section of the humidor they go in? (Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada - Hedonism incase the photos aren't obvious)


The Gurks that are truly terrible are the catalog stuff. What they send to the B&Ms is usually at least decent! I havent tried the black label 15 year cellar reserve, but the white banded one is pretty good IMO. Much of the hatred for them comes from their marketing practices, and the fact that 95% of what they produce is garbage,lol. But that should be at least smokable.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

On Thurs I got a note in the mail box say they couldn't leave package because the dogs were in the yard. I've lived there 18 years and never had this happen. Checked online and it said it will be delivered the next day...Friday, nothing. Still said next day on line...Sat, nothing ether. So yesterday I went to the post office and they had it and was told I just should have filled out the back of the note telling them what day and time I wanted the package to be dropped off.

















Was so happy, I fired up one of few remaining 18s


----------



## Scotchpig

Those look dark and delicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tacket said:


> So my buddy dropped by yesterday to meet my boy and bring me some celebratory stogies AAAAAAAAAAND of course the dude at the B&M sold him "the number 1 cigar of the year". Anyone know if these are any good before I decide which section of the humidor they go in? (Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada - Hedonism incase the photos aren't obvious)


I had one of those about 5 months or so ago; thought it was decent, but nothing special. I'd smoke one again if given to me.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BobP

Stopped at a local shop, haven't been there in years.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CBid shipment; don't plan on touching any of these for at least a year, perhaps two. Aside from those two skinny little lanceros, that is. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CBid shipment; don't plan on touching any of these for at least a year, perhaps two. Aside from those two skinny little lanceros, that is.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Holy smokes! Nice haul! I got a box of the V Melanio awhile back and I must say the one I smoked ROTT was absolutely delicious.


----------



## ForMud

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CBid shipment; don't plan on touching any of these for at least a year, perhaps two. Aside from those two skinny little lanceros, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


In my mind I pronounce "Plasencia" as Placenta.......Nice haul!!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ForMud said:


> In my mind I pronounce "Plasencia" as Placenta.......Nice haul!!!


Great, now I'm going to be thinking about that the next time I pull one out to smoke. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CBid shipment; don't plan on touching any of these for at least a year, perhaps two. Aside from those two skinny little lanceros, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I havent had a plasencia in years. Must be box worthy lol. I might have to find a 5er and try them again...

Damn this forum costs me more money then my wife does :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I havent had a plasencia in years. Must be box worthy lol. I might have to find a 5er and try them again...
> 
> Damn this forum costs me more money then my wife does :vs_laugh:


I like them quite a bit. Some others don't, but that's the nature of things. I do wish they made a Corona vitola, but I can deal with the larger RG on these sticks.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

I made it a week and then caved :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

I so miss this thread....but I have saved over 3g in a month and a half since I have taken a hiatous from purchasing our beloved leaf! lol I feel I may be caving tho


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> I so miss this thread....but I have saved over 3g in a month and a half since I have taken a hiatous from purchasing our beloved leaf! lol I feel I may be caving tho


Even glancing at this thread and the deals/discounts thread can be hazardous, hahaha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> I so miss this thread....but I have saved over 3g in a month and a half since I have taken a hiatous from purchasing our beloved leaf! lol I feel I may be caving tho


It's how I just bought a motorcycle!


----------



## GOT14U

ya it makes it hard for sure.


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Even glancing at this thread and the deals/discounts thread can be hazardous, hahaha.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


yup! got me a razor, HD is coming soon along building my little house....almost ready to get all the paperwork going from the county...


Rabidawise said:


> It's how I just bought a motorcycle!


----------



## SilkyJ

My haul from the MF event tonight. Plus a free shirt, cutter, and 3 cigar sampler not pictured. Plus they had free beer and Jose Ortega is a pretty cool guy to drink with.


----------



## Lika1

Last weekend's mail call....


----------



## Razorhog

Latest pickups thanks to @Deuce Da Masta










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Stack-o-Frats.


----------



## TX Cigar

So I've drank the kool-aid and made a couple of online orders. Damn addictive. Now I get emails and I see there's Gurkha Serpa for as low as $1.50 per cigar. Still learning and only had one or two Gurkhas but thought they were kind of high end. Is the Serpa not as good? Knockoff? Or just a really good deal? Just curious as to yalls thoughts.


----------



## TexaSmoke

TX Cigar said:


> So I've drank the kool-aid and made a couple of online orders. Damn addictive. Now I get emails and I see there's Gurkha Serpa for as low as $1.50 per cigar. Still learning and only had one or two Gurkhas but thought they were kind of high end. Is the Serpa not as good? Knockoff? Or just a really good deal? Just curious as to yalls thoughts.


You won't find much love for Gurkha around here. Inflated prices and too many blends.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TX Cigar said:


> So I've drank the kool-aid and made a couple of online orders. Damn addictive. Now I get emails and I see there's Gurkha Serpa for as low as $1.50 per cigar. Still learning and only had one or two Gurkhas but thought they were kind of high end. Is the Serpa not as good? Knockoff? Or just a really good deal? Just curious as to yalls thoughts.


I was given a gurkha sherpa by a friend a few years back and it was terrible. Construction was ok but the flavor was just off..... I've only had a handful of gurkhas I've ever even enjoyed so I just stay clear.


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks. I'll steer clear of that then. I got a good sample pack with some good cigars but the Diesel Rage might be my favorite out of the 5, 5 packs I got. I really like it.


----------



## SLOANER

Had a great night at the CH event.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

SLOANER said:


> Had a great night at the CH event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did you get a box of Black Labs??


----------



## WNYTony

SLOANER said:


> Had a great night at the CH event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh those Black Labs are goood Mr. Sloaner ! I've already grabbed a box and a half myself and will probably grab a few more ! Nice pickups


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> Oh those Black Labs are goood Mr. Sloaner ! I've already grabbed a box and a half myself and will probably grab a few more ! Nice pickups


I heard there are no more.


----------



## SLOANER

Rabidawise said:


> Did you get a box of Black Labs??


Yes sir, most certainly did... Perticularly excited about the 2015 Mason Dixon they threw in on the box buy as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Rabidawise said:


> I heard there are no more.


My local shop has a few more boxes. I can gladly procure one for you if needed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

SLOANER said:


> My local shop has a few more boxes. I can gladly procure one for you if needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You might talk me into that! If you get a chance, just let me know what they're running. No rush though!


----------



## lex61

Janus Tobak April COTM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> You might talk me into that! If you get a chance, just let me know what they're running. No rush though!


My local had a few boxes as well. Ligero Tobacco House in Buford Ga and they ship. Might be worth a call.


----------



## greasemonger

Roma sampler before they sell out at the event next Thurs. I'll probly grab a couple of other event exclusive packs then. Edit: my dates are screwed up its thursday after next (25th)


----------



## Tulse

greasemonger said:


> Roma sampler before they sell out at the event next Thurs. I'll probly grab a couple of other event exclusive packs then.


If you think about it, would you ask about their unicorn WanderLust? Mata Fina Roma sounds so good.


----------



## greasemonger

Tulse said:


> If you think about it, would you ask about their unicorn WanderLust? Mata Fina Roma sounds so good.


I'll ask. Not sure who'll be there this year. Last year was Mike Rosales.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Herrera Esteli Edicion Limitada Lanceros 

10x Aging F55s 
10x CH La Imperiosa 
2x Partagas Legends
3x Tatuaje 10 year Belle Encre
5x Ave Maria Reconquista
Box of CH Jericho Hill
Box of Rocky Patel Dark Dominican 
Box of Oliva V Melanio Gran Reserva Limitada Toros


----------



## csk415

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Herrera Esteli Edicion Limitada Lanceros
> 
> 10x Aging F55s
> 10x CH La Imperiosa
> 2x Partagas Legends
> 3x Tatuaje 10 year Belle Encre
> 5x Ave Maria Reconquista
> Box of CH Jericho Hill
> Box of Rocky Patel Dark Dominican
> Box of Oliva V Melanio Gran Reserva Limitada Toros


I see why you needed to make space. Bet those Herrera Esteli Edicion Limitada Lanceros will be good.


----------



## Razorhog

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Herrera Esteli Edicion Limitada Lanceros
> 
> 10x Aging F55s
> 10x CH La Imperiosa
> 2x Partagas Legends
> 3x Tatuaje 10 year Belle Encre
> 5x Ave Maria Reconquista
> Box of CH Jericho Hill
> Box of Rocky Patel Dark Dominican
> Box of Oliva V Melanio Gran Reserva Limitada Toros


Nice haul Deuce!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Got some 5vers in yesterday.


----------



## ForMud

Swung by the B&M on Friday and picked up these....


----------



## haegejc

Last weeks Privada Club, Dojo Nightsticks and a 5er of Tatuate Fausto to try!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Last weeks Privada Club, Dojo Nightsticks and a 5er of Tatuate Fausto to try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta let me know how those night sticks are.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Switchblade :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Black wprks stidio S&R 1 box
JailBait 2x5
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Little 5er from Fox.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From Willy's Cigars in Puerto Rico









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> From Willy's Cigars in Puerto Rico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Are you in Puerto Rico? Those look different are they a house roll or something new?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I’ve backed way off on purchases! It’s hard too, not opening all the e-mails helps lol.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> Are you in Puerto Rico? Those look different are they a house roll or something new?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I'm not in Puerto Rico I came across his cigars on Instagram and liked the look of his work. Got to talking to him, the blend sounded interesting and the prices were good so I went for it. Gonna give em a couple days to acclimate then see how good they are.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BobP

These sounded good. Wayfarer by Serino.


----------



## greasemonger

BobP said:


> These sounded good. Wayfarer by Serino.


Its a good smoke


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigar and Pipes COTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

FYR 10th ($2.70 ea), EPM Costa Fuerte ($1.99 ea), and a 5er of the BWS S&R 2019


----------



## WNYTony

greasemonger said:


> Its a good smoke


I'll second that !


----------



## tacket

Box of Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona and it's spring, so need some more yard 'gars. I believe these are failed attempts at a Cornelius and Anthony Aerial Lonsdale.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tacket said:


> Box of Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona and it's spring, so need some more yard 'gars. I believe these are failed attempts at a Cornelius and Anthony Aerial Lonsdale.


Considering you can get them for $4 a piece, they certainly have yard-gar cost, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> FYR 10th ($2.70 ea), EPM Costa Fuerte ($1.99 ea), and a 5er of the BWS S&R 2019


Those Costa Fuerte's are pretty good for under $2 a stick but I still liked the Epifania better.


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Those Costa Fuerte's are pretty good for under $2 a stick but I still liked the Epifania better.


Yeah. I still have about 25 epifanias left and may order a few more down the rd.


----------



## GOT14U

Had to grab a bundle of these Noel Rojas exclusives since there were not many left....now I'm back on my buying freeze. And I can smoke a few of my new favorite cigar.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

CFED COTM. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Probably going to smoke one ROTT tonight for science because I can't wait :grin2:


----------



## Wildman9907

well I'm almost out of my breakfast smokes so got a box of the red, and figured I'd get a couple other things also


----------



## Wildman9907

Gumby-cr said:


> Probably going to smoke one ROTT tonight for science because I can't wait :grin2:


so sounds like you are saying I should pick up a pack to try, never had them or any cfed cigars actually


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wildman9907 said:


> so sounds like you are saying I should pick up a pack to try, never had them or any cfed cigars actually


Everything I've gotten from CFED I've enjoyed sans the birthday cake cigar which was too mild for my tastes.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Decided to pull the trigger on a cfed purchase. Ended up with 20 of the whipped creams, they do smell good and for the price I guess I can't get too worked up if they bomb.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Birthday Blend and Zombie Supershot
Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf Shiloh


----------



## lex61

Fox $35 mystery sampler. Never had cigars shipped in a sealed bag before.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildman9907

Thanks to @BOSSTANK for these


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Birthday Blend and Zombie Supershot
> Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf Shiloh


Great pick up, but didn't I see you say you were going on restriction a while back ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Great pick up, but didn't I see you say you were going on restriction a while back ? :vs_laugh:


It lasted like a week. I can't sleep on Viaje releases. If you blink they are gone.


----------



## Razorhog

I think I'm in love with Oliva serie V










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Razorhog said:


> I think I'm in love with Oliva serie V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


I agree especially for what you can get a box for. I just picked up a box of the melania and the Maduro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Razorhog said:


> I think I'm in love with Oliva serie V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


I've had a love affair with serie v since they came out. It's one of my top 5 all time sticks.


----------



## TX Cigar

Ordered some of the Oliva 2nds from cigar international and threw in some diesel rage and undercrown maduro which I really like both of. Only smoked a handful of Oliva's but for the price figured it was a good deal. I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference between these and other Olivas. Anyone else have luck on the '2nds' options? Think its worth it?


----------



## Mich_smoker

TX Cigar said:


> Ordered some of the Oliva 2nds from cigar international and threw in some diesel rage and undercrown maduro which I really like both of. Only smoked a handful of Oliva's but for the price figured it was a good deal. I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference between these and other Olivas. Anyone else have luck on the '2nds' options? Think its worth it?


I bought a bunch of the MB3 2nds from CI . No box press on them but they are a good budget smoke after they take a nice nap.


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> It lasted like a week. I can't sleep on Viaje releases. If you blink they are gone.


Oh I'm sorry - I didn't know Viaje packaged in all those 5 packs I keep see you posting, or made cigars with those names......... :hmm:


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Oh I'm sorry - I didn't know Viaje packaged in all those 5 packs I keep see you posting, or made cigars with those names......... :hmm:


Those other ones fell in the box. Ya... That's what happened :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

SBC COTM Delivered last weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

For all the Tatuaje lovers here Smoke Inn Cigars is taking pre-orders for the Tat 51st TAA right now. Ships first week of May it says.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PanzaVerde

Got these in from holts last week. Not bad for $40










Boutique mystery sampler is pretty good


----------



## Razorhog

Damn you, cbid!! Bet these are tasty. My Father corona










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Cfed


----------



## Rondo

PanzaVerde said:


> Boutique mystery sampler is pretty good


Was those actually advertised as a boutique?


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rondo said:


> Was those actually advertised as a boutique?


Yeah it's there Boutique Mystery Sampler. Got curious and tried it to see what I got. Not bad for $23 imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Absolutely a good value.
I’m trying to find the boutiques.


----------



## Tulse

Rondo said:


> Absolutely a good value.
> I'm trying to find the boutiques.


They do take some liberties with the word.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tulse said:


> They do take some liberties with the word.


No argument here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

PanzaVerde said:


> No argument here.


Well, I bought one too a few weeks ago. I was happy enough with what I got. Hell, I might roll the dice again. I'm a sampler sucker.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tulse said:


> Well, I bought one too a few weeks ago. I was happy enough with what I got. Hell, I might roll the dice again. I'm a sampler sucker.


Same here especially when the value is there. I love variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cigarbid does have better deals if you do it right (first pic). Cigar Auctioneer has a much better selection though and I've never had somebody bid above my first minimum bid (second pic)
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

lucky score today


----------



## BobP

Something new to try.


----------



## TX Cigar

I've ordered a few things from both CI and CFed. Heard good things about both on here. Seems like CFed gets here quicker than CI. Which do most prefer? Or does it just depend on the deals each are running?


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar page Robustos at a good price!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tulse said:


> If you think about it, would you ask about their unicorn WanderLust? Mata Fina Roma sounds so good.


Apparently (according to Danny Vasquez) its a Europe only release, but there is a company selling then from Germany that ships to the states. He guessed around $400/box of 40 plus shipping.


----------



## Tulse

greasemonger said:


> Apparently (according to Danny Vasquez) its a Europe only release, but there is a company selling then from Germany that ships to the states. He guessed around $400/box of 40 plus shipping.


Thanks for asking. Interesting. I think it will remain a unicorn for now.


----------



## greasemonger

Tulse said:


> Thanks for asking. Interesting. I think it will remain a unicorn for now.


I forgot to mention that one of the guys there will be sending me the link to the company's english speaking web page. I'll forward that along when I get it.


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> Something new to try.


Those are good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

BobP said:


> Something new to try.


Yum!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wildman9907

Well some of you may have saw my thread to buy a couple 5 pack samplers from members to try new sticks. well First one came in from @Olecharlie. He nailed it. For one they must count a little differently down his neck of the woods and second I've only smoked 2 of these before and 5 are on my need to try list.


----------



## tacket

Wildman9907 said:


> Well some of you may have saw my thread to buy a couple 5 pack samplers from members to try new sticks. well First one came in from @Olecharlie. He nailed it. For one they must count a little differently down his neck of the woods and second I've only smoked 2 of these before and 5 are on my need to try list.


Welcome to Puff, where math is not our strong suit.


----------



## haegejc

Norteno Coronita delivered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wildman9907 said:


> Well some of you may have saw my thread to buy a couple 5 pack samplers from members to try new sticks. well First one came in from @Olecharlie. He nailed it. For one they must count a little differently down his neck of the woods and second I've only smoked 2 of these before and 5 are on my need to try list.


2 + 3 is 9 right!


----------



## msmith1986

I haven't been on cbid since September, so I hit some last minute stuff Wed night to ship Thurs. The 25 bundle of Villazon 2nds are 4.5x60 Punch Champion perfecto's.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

So another member "5 pack" sampler arrived. another good one for me with many I have not smoked and one I don't even know what it is haha. @Deuce Da Masta


----------



## PanzaVerde

Stopped by the B&M in The Woodlands while the girls shopped.










Can't wait to try the Curivari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

PanzaVerde said:


> Stopped by the B&M in The Woodlands while the girls shopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try the Curivari
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a handful of happiness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Norteno Coronita delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such quality little smokes!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Scotchpig said:


> Looks like a handful of happiness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am very happy to have these


----------



## PanzaVerde

Scotchpig said:


> Looks like a handful of happiness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am very happy to have these


----------



## tacket

Had some friends over yesterday -- in addition to bringing drinking gifts, one of 'em brought me some smoking gifts.


----------



## mpomario

Scotchpig said:


> Looks like a handful of happiness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That TLD and Curivari are great.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

tacket said:


> Had some friends over yesterday -- in addition to bringing drinking gifts, one of 'em brought me some smoking gifts.



Those are some good friends


----------



## UBC03

tacket said:


> Had some friends over yesterday -- in addition to bringing drinking gifts, one of 'em brought me some smoking gifts.


You have friends that BRING CIGARS? Damn, I need to find new friends..


----------



## Gumby-cr

I should have just bought the tower humidor at the beginning of the year like I planned on. More sticks to play cigar tetris with to make things fit :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> I should have just bought the tower humidor at the beginning of the year like I planned on. More sticks to play cigar tetris with to make things fit :vs_laugh:


I have room, I'll store some for you. No charge, I'll even pay shipping.

Of course I'd have to test a few before I send them back to make sure they didn't spoil.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> I should have just bought the tower humidor at the beginning of the year like I planned on. More sticks to play cigar tetris with to make things fit :vs_laugh:


Oh cool - another Viaje release. You can't sleep on those y'know Adam. :lalala:


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Oh cool - another Viaje release. You can't sleep on those y'know Adam. :lalala:


Didn't you know everything is made by Viaje nowadays?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> I have room, I'll store some for you. No charge, I'll even pay shipping.
> 
> Of course I'd have to test a few before I send them back to make sure they didn't spoil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Bunker down sir >


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Bunker down sir >


Oh no! What have I got myself into?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Oliva 2nds, undercrown maduro and Diesel. Only my 2nd time ordering online. I can see where this can be very addictive.


----------



## SecretAsianMan

TX Cigar said:


> Oliva 2nds, undercrown maduro and Diesel. Only my 2nd time ordering online. I can see where this can be very addictive.


I swear, buying and collecting cigars is more addictive than smoking them. I probably spend more time perusing this forum than I spend with a lit stick.

How are the Oliva 2nds?


----------



## TX Cigar

@secret asian man- I've had one so far and thought it was pretty good but then again, being new to this, I havent had many that I didnt like.


----------



## Razorhog

CBid got me again. Never had one of these but that will be remedied soon! Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro in Toro.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TX Cigar said:


> Oliva 2nds, undercrown maduro and Diesel. Only my 2nd time ordering online. I can see where this can be very addictive.


Which 2nds are they? I've smoked and figured out what a few of them are. The details give clues too. *hint the Liga-VM 2nds have a San Andres wrapper; the Serie-V Melanio maduro is the only Oliva that uses that wrapper.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Kyle Gellis got me again. I have not even rested the last buy enough to sample it and I am buying more. 
Drop Cigar club quarterly buy; The Absurd and The Absurd P2 (only 700 made)
The Absurd™

A unique project if you would, as DROP is about experimenting to craft blends that have not been experienced before. The Absurd™ is exactly this by offering an opportunity for our founder to blend together components of blends he has created to see how the unlikely would work together to give you something new, unique, and eventful.

The 2019 release features a small amount of AGANORSA Medio Tiempo.

Size: 6 x 48
Box: 10 Count

Tasting Notes:

Dark chocolate, molasses, cinnamon, cedar, stone fruit.

Wrapper: Ecuadorian Habano Oscuro
Filler: Nicaragua & Dominican
Binder: Ecuadorian 

The Absurd™ P2 is a 5.5 x 42 concept that was produced while The Absurd™ was being created. Two vitolas were blended each with a different wrapper to find the best possible outcome of this unique project. 

The Absurd™ P2 was unique enough for us to offer a small allotment of it to our members to experience but the production was incredibly small.

Only 70 bundles of 10 were rolled in the concept phase.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Isabela March Madness Sampler. There was a slight delay with the shipping because of Easter. I know there's a few Isabela cigar fans here on the boards. The owner emailed me and said they are releasing a blend called Pepperhead soon which is supposed to be super limited. Heard good things about this company so I decided to give them a shot :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

@mssmith1986 - Im not really sure. I think the order, or receipt said Series V but I'd have to go back and look. Wasn't aware there were hints as to what they are. I'll look further when I get back.


----------



## SLOANER

BobP said:


> Something new to try.


This are some great smokes. Have to say one of my new top 5!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Since I had to come to Pensacola today I decided to pick up a few souvenirs to take home.


----------



## Mich_smoker

msmith1986 said:


> Which 2nds are they? I've smoked and figured out what a few of them are. The details give clues too. *hint the Liga-VM 2nds have a San Andres wrapper; the Serie-V Melanio maduro is the only Oliva that uses that wrapper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I actually called CI and spoke to someone who told me what was what.
That was almost a couple years ago, so of course I can't remember....:frown2:

Also, I think that the non-Melanio V maduro uses a San Andres wrapper.


----------



## TX Cigar

RE Oliva 2nds - heres what mine look like if anyone has any guesses. I have no idea. But they are good.


----------



## GOT14U

Fast delivery!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> Since I had to come to Pensacola today I decided to pick up a few souvenirs to take home.
> View attachment 246210


Did you go to Cordova?


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> Did you go to Cordova?


Yeah, the wife and kids were shopping for a dress so I dropped them off at the mall and went to Cordova


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Fast delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I got a fiver and I'm most likely going to smoke one already tonight :grin2: The wrapper is darker in person than it is on the website.


----------



## Razorhog

Continuing my recent obsession with Oliva Serie V, 5pk of the 7x38 lancero. I really like the corona so I bet these are great.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I got a fiver and I'm most likely going to smoke one already tonight :grin2: The wrapper is darker in person than it is on the website.


I was hoping for that. Let us know what you think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Another great sampler from @Westside Threat 3 more off my need to buy list haha and some I have never saw including the Johnny.

also picked a 3 pack of Opus x, just felt like I had to try one and have some in the humidor


----------



## msmith1986

Mich_smoker said:


> I actually called CI and spoke to someone who told me what was what.
> 
> That was almost a couple years ago, so of course I can't remember....:frown2:
> 
> Also, I think that the non-Melanio V maduro uses a San Andres wrapper.


V Maduro is a special release, certain years had the San Andres. They switch.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Several added to my stash today. Several from @Sine_Qua_Non and the rest from an afternoon at my local lounge. Time to smoke a lot more or stop buying!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Cigar pAge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Along with my Cleavers, a beautiful assortment of Blending Sessions










Sent from the Westside


----------



## csk415

Little pickup from another brother.


----------



## kacey

From Fine Ash COTM
Fume DeAmor
Haut 10
Illusione cruzado
Illusione garagiste
Illusione 88









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

CFEDCOTM X2
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

And stuff I actually ordered























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Ckc123 said:


> Cigar pAge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could tell by the handwriting on the label. Love both of those choices!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

PanzaVerde said:


> Stopped by the B&M in The Woodlands while the girls shopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try the Curivari
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive had the Seleccion Privada in maduro. It was a very good cigar. Curivari does give you your moneys worth

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Don't have pics yet. But I ordered some "My Father Centurion's" 

Last time I had one, it took me to another place.Amazing cigar. At least for me. Especially for the price

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Gumby-cr said:


> Isabela March Madness Sampler. There was a slight delay with the shipping because of Easter. I know there's a few Isabela cigar fans here on the boards. The owner emailed me and said they are releasing a blend called Pepperhead soon which is supposed to be super limited. Heard good things about this company so I decided to give them a shot :grin2:


I've never seen these before. Going to check them out

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

csk415 said:


> Little pickup from another brother.


You're gonna need a bandolier eventually

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Lastest release of the Mule Kick, a small restock on La Relatos, a BWS S&R, and a pair of La Barba Red's. Can't remember if it was @Fusion or @Rondo who told me to pick these up, but they're in the bargain bin at my B&M. $2.50 each!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Lot 23 and a Tatujae Havana. Never had either.

Local B&M had the Lot 23 Churchill in a good humidor for a while. Torching that one now.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae

Cossie said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 and a Tatujae Havana. Never had either.
> 
> Local B&M had the Lot 23 Churchill in a good humidor for a while. Torching that one now.


Lot 23 seems to get a lot of love but it never has done much for me. Curious as to your opinion now that you've had one.


----------



## mpomario

.Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## greasemonger

Had these waiting on me when I got back from the beach


----------



## Matt_21

Picked these up yesterday. Now to make room.


----------



## UBC03

Matt_21 said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Now to make room.


Make room? Just eat em, it's a small bag.


----------



## Matt_21

UBC03 said:


> Make room? Just eat em, it's a small bag.


Those...Lee got to those when I got home.
Should have snuck them past her with the box of cigars


----------



## Cossie

Moonshae said:


> Lot 23 seems to get a lot of love but it never has done much for me. Curious as to your opinion now that you've had one.


Thanks for asking. I was never much interested in it before. Plus, I saw many negative reviews of it. Performance wise, it was solid.

But, I was surprised how much I enjoyed the flavors. Good combination of body, spice and it had a mellowness also.

I believe its gonna become a regular for me

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

One of my favorites









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Wowza! Got in on an ultra aged split! Most of these are from '95 & 1 brand from 2000! The year i joined the army!























Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Well it was an expensive week to say the the least, round 1 of 3 showed up today. some from cfed, auctioneer, and a huge thanks to @Mich_smoker for the chance to get some of his Ez Cleavers, he through in an EZ chocolate bar. One smoke I thought I would never get to try. Thank you Sir.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Wildman9907 said:


> Well it was an expensive week to say the the least, round 1 of 3 showed up today. some from cfed, auctioneer, and a huge thanks to @Mich_smoker for the chance to get some of his Ez Cleavers, he through in an EZ chocolate bar. One smoke I thought I would never get to try. Thank you Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Wow!! Nice haul!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Picked up some sticks while in Dallas for work over the weekend. Visited my brother in Arlington so I had to stop by a shop while I had a chance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Picked up some sticks while in Dallas for work over the weekend. Visited my brother in Arlington so I had to stop by a shop while I had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good pick ups. That La Duena is a favorite.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Travoline

mpomario said:


> Good pick ups. That La Duena is a favorite.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I couldn't agree more, it is top of my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been wanting to try one. Celo is a little discolored so it may have some decent age to it. We shall see how it smokes once it acclimates. Then again I’m impatient when it comes to sticks I haven’t tried before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Was time to refill my 2nds stash and I've never tried the V 2nds. I enjoyed the G and O 2nds so I hope these were good decision.









Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ren Huggins said:


> Was time to refill my 2nds stash and I've never tried the V 2nds. I enjoyed the G and O 2nds so I hope these were good decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


I rather enjoy the V seconds. For what I scored them for on cigarbid theyre well worth the money.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I rather enjoy the V seconds. For what I scored them for on cigarbid theyre well worth the money.


Good! That's where I got em also. At $23 do you think a noob did ok?

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ren Huggins said:


> Good! That's where I got em also. At $23 do you think a noob did ok?
> 
> Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


I doubt you will get them much cheaper then that. I'd say you did fine there.


----------



## Edgy85

Managed to avoid uk customs.
Happy bunny right now.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Marrero Solomon Artistico. A very fancy gift from a close friend and huge cigar fan!! Looking forward to trying these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I doubt you will get them much cheaper then that. I'd say you did fine there.


Sweet, thanks!

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker

Picked these up today.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wanting to try these for a while now....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Wanting to try these for a while now....


Those are good (like really good) :grin2: All the original line from Curivari are good. Tons of flavor with little strength.


----------



## Wildman9907

and another









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiPuff

I've made a lot of newbie purchases online recently. Decided that I'm going to ignore cigarbid for a while and try to find out what I like by buying at higher prices locally. Here's my recent/only order(s)










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Okay, it's about a week late, but here it is:










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Okay, it's about a week late, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Wow:vs_whistle:

Not gonna lie I was sad I missed your box split those look super awesome.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Wow:vs_whistle:
> 
> Not gonna lie I was sad I missed your box split those look super awesome.


Hopefully someone will run a similar group buy next year. I doubt I'll be lucky enough to be that close to the shop that gets the next delivery.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## haegejc

Check out what @g1k sent my way from Tampa!! Thank you brother!! This will be with me on an upcoming cruise we are taking!! And the cool cigar stand!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And a Camacho restock from cigarpage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ...


Nice grab there stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Last purchase for awhile... I hope anyway. Needed some smallish sticks. Local B&M stop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

A few stray fivers


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A few stray fivers


Damn! Daughter of the Wind, Rojas , and Dappers! I'm headed over!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Damn! Daughter of the Wind, Rojas , and Dappers! I'm headed over!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, you're welcome anytime Bro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Something new to try









Blackbird Cigars Raven from Janus Tobak and they threw in a fortune cookie!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Does it count that I had already paid for them when I said this was my last purchase for awhile? I truly forgot I had bought these from @bobbya08.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Does it count that I had already paid for them when I said this was my last purchase for awhile? I truly forgot I had bought these from @bobbya08.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a damn fine pick-up right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> That's a damn fine pick-up right there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's EZ Saturday tomorrow, which one should a burn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Saturday is 24 hrs long. Why pick, burn em all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> It's EZ Saturday tomorrow, which one should a burn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raven


----------



## akpreacherplayz

haegejc said:


> It's EZ Saturday tomorrow, which one should a burn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Diabolical from the March COTM is exceptional!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Wildman9907

hopefully the last delivery for a little while









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grab yourself that armed man to start with and then go from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Wildman9907 said:


> hopefully the last delivery for a little while
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm always hopeful too. Never seem to have enough hope for that to actually work out though.


----------



## Wildman9907

tacket said:


> I'm always hopeful too. Never seem to have enough hope for that to actually work out though.


im gonna try lol atleast for 2 -3 weeks lol, 140 cigars the last month is enough. Hardest part is staying of the devils sight and satan jr ( been buying more from auctioneer lately)


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Something new to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbird Cigars Raven from Janus Tobak and they threw in a fortune cookie!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Those look interesting, let us know what you think!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> Those look interesting, let us know what you think!


Will do!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## memp2atl85

First online cigar purchases. Couple sticks for a 5 day cruise

Liga No 9
Le Bijou 1922
My Father Flor de Las Antillas
Padron 64 Natural
Padron 6000 Maduro
Oliva serie V Melanio
Liga T52
Le Careme
Padron 64 Hermosa Maduro
Fuente Hemingway Short Story

And a Xikar travel humidor to put them in.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

memp2atl85 said:


> First online cigar purchases. Couple sticks for a 5 day cruise
> 
> Liga No 9
> Le Bijou 1922
> My Father Flor de Las Antillas
> Padron 64 Natural
> Padron 6000 Maduro
> Oliva serie V Melanio
> Liga T52
> Le Careme
> Padron 64 Hermosa Maduro
> Fuente Hemingway Short Story
> 
> And a Xikar travel humidor to put them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's a pretty sweet little lineup there!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

I know somebody here (not going to name him) is going to give me grief for buying more but I couldn't pass up 45% on these. Bottom box had me a little worried until I opened both to inspect and they are fine :grin2: Now the wait for the 2019 to be released next month :vs_OMG:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CigarPlace finally got these CroMag Anthropology back in stock. Hard to say no at $153 for a box... And off to the (nearly bursting at the seams) rest-a-dor they go! See you in a year or so, little fellas!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> I know somebody here (not going to name him) is going to give me grief for buying more but I couldn't pass up 45% on these. Bottom box had me a little worried until I opened both to inspect and they are fine :grin2: Now the wait for the 2019 to be released next month :vs_OMG:


Grief? Hell, I'd give you a high-five. Limited editions that are actually good deserve to be snatched up! LC46 for the win!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## memp2atl85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's a pretty sweet little lineup there!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


THANKS!! I've only been smoking for a year and these are the ones I keep coming back to so I figured they would suffice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor De Cesar Red


----------



## haegejc

Privada Club delivery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Flor De Cesar Red


Nice grab!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

haegejc said:


> Privada Club delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the one with a horseshoe on it? I got the other two in mine this month but that one was different then mine. Mine was from some shop in the UK....


----------



## g1k

These arrived in the mail today. Looking forward to trying them out. Thanks @*GrtndpwrflOZ*










Ryan


----------



## Spencer480

g1k said:


> These arrived in the mail today. Looking forward to trying them out. Thanks @*GrtndpwrflOZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


That's a nice selection the 1964 is going to be my next buy.


----------



## vroom_vroom

My love hate with the devil site continues. Killer price for the haul so...

10ct rp sun grown
10ct rp royal vintage
10ct Camacho corojo
5ct Camacho American barrel aged.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## haegejc

Deuce Da Masta said:


> What's the one with a horseshoe on it? I got the other two in mine this month but that one was different then mine. Mine was from some shop in the UK....


Deuce, Sorry did not realize you ask what the stick was with the horseshoe on it. It's an Aireyys Black Label UK Only Cigar.... well if it is UK only why do I have it here in Texas?


----------



## TexaSmoke

This months 30 buck Small batch sampler. Probably the best one yet.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Broke my buying freeze for a second...can't wait to try these out. MG San Andres
(Sorry for the crappy photos)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay double mail call and back on the buying freeze. I was weak last week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Okay double mail call and back on the buying freeze. I was weak last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks interesting who makes it?


----------



## Wildman9907

Well atleast I'm not the only one. Buying freeze lasted 3 or 4 days. well try again after today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> That looks interesting who makes it?


Black Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

GOT14U said:


> Black Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you find them if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> Broke my buying freeze for a second...can't wait to try these out. MG San Andres
> (Sorry for the crappy photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are these? They look awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Janus Tobak Cigar is the month


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wildman9907 said:


> where did you find them if you don't mind me asking


Stop posting amazingly awesome looking purchases and then leave us to try and figure out where they came from!?! Unless you're keeping your honey hole a secrete lol

I wanna know too! Ive already tried googling lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ewood said:


> What are these? They look awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wanted to know as well! Those wrappers look so good


----------



## GOT14U

Sorry guys it’s a secret....not really....it’s a cigar roller named Marc Gwynne....they look great but I have not tried any yet....I’m gonna try to hold off for 3 weeks or so then I’ll fire one up. He also has a Habano that he rolls that looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


( Rant on ) I hate those ******* lighters!!!! It takes two hands and small monkey to work with that stupid ass safety BS latch thingy!!!!! Then finally after getting it lit....It stops working after 2.5 seconds!!!!......The only good thing about them is the sound they make when you smash them against the wall in a fit of anger!!!!! ( Rant off )

I feel better now......Everyone please continue.


----------



## zcziggy

ForMud said:


> ( Rant on ) I hate those ******* lighters!!!! It takes two hands and small monkey to work with that stupid ass safety BS latch thingy!!!!! Then finally after getting it lit....It stops working after 2.5 seconds!!!!......The only good thing about them is the sound they make when you smash them against the wall in a fit of anger!!!!! ( Rant off )
> 
> I feel better now......Everyone please continue.


My first thought was..."man... it's too early to be drinking", then i saw the lighter on the picture :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

zcziggy said:


> My first thought was..."man... it's too early to be drinking", then i saw the lighter on the picture :grin2:


There's nothing better than good morning buzz then a nap around lunch, then back at it in the afternoon.....


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> ( Rant on ) I hate those ******* lighters!!!! It takes two hands and small monkey to work with that stupid ass safety BS latch thingy!!!!! Then finally after getting it lit....It stops working after 2.5 seconds!!!!......The only good thing about them is the sound they make when you smash them against the wall in a fit of anger!!!!! ( Rant off )
> 
> I feel better now......Everyone please continue.


Lmao, so true. I screwed around with it for a minute and through it in a drawer.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

From earlier in the week


----------



## kacey

In today's mail 
The Absurd
And
The Absurd P2
If my cc charges are to be believed I should have 2 more boxes enroute.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> In today's mail
> The Absurd
> And
> The Absurd P2
> If my cc charges are to be believed I should have 2 more boxes enroute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## iTrek76

Mail call!! Holts had a great deal on these last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

iTrek76 said:


> Mail call!! Holts had a great deal on these last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickup! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## iTrek76

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Nice pickup! And welcome to the forum!


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iTrek76

Just scrounged these up at my local B&M. Great stick, especially a 4 year old one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

My 3rd of 5 purchases this week - and I'm now on a buying freeze.










Ryan


----------



## tazdvl

I finally broke my buying freeze. I haven't made any purchases since December of last year.

I realized last week that I was almost out of Toros and Churchills. Robustos don't always last long enough to satisfy. Now that I've justified my bad behavior....










Edit: and I paid less than $2 per stick!!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## greasemonger

Past few days


----------



## crown

Wanted to try more Caldwell and grabbed some Reconquistas to throw in at the devil site (thanks to a heads up on the deals thread).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

crown said:


> Wanted to try more Caldwell and grabbed some Reconquistas to throw in at the devil site (thanks to a heads up on the deals thread).
> 
> View attachment 248100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish they had been running the no-coffin deals on those when I was looking to buy some. The boxes and coffins were very stylish, but completely wasted on me. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## crown

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I wish they had been running the no-coffin deals on those when I was looking to buy some. The boxes and coffins were very stylish, but completely wasted on me.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


It'd make a nice display if I had a tower humidor but otherwise it would just be a space eater. Thanks for the heads up though! I wasn't sure how to spell your name so I didn't bother tagging you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

crown said:


> It'd make a nice display if I had a tower humidor but otherwise it would just be a space eater. Thanks for the heads up though! I wasn't sure how to spell your name so I didn't bother tagging you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt a little bad, but I definitely tossed the boxes and coffins right after taking a nice photo of them all, haha. And no worries, I'm just glad I could help someone out!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

RP Vintage 1990

Had to restock on these


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas UG exclusive


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Rojas UG exclusive


Had em in the cart and by the time I went to checkout....it never went through....damn it Jim!


----------



## Razorhog

I'm stocked up on Nortenos now. Thanks @cjmmm47 for the body guards!!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Branching out to try more AJ.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Well, here we go...



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

greasemonger said:


> Rojas UG exclusive


Nice Grab!


----------



## MichiPuff

BOSSTANK said:


> RP Vintage 1990
> 
> Had to restock on these


I've got that same humidor! Filled it up and then moved to a wineador and now it's empty. Gonna have to fix that...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


The Omakase look beautiful. Please post a follow up on how they smoke

Ryan


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

g1k said:


> The Omakase look beautiful. Please post a follow up on how they smoke
> 
> Ryan


Oh I will, I plan on burning on the exact day they hit 3 months of rest time...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

MichiPuff said:


> I've got that same humidor! Filled it up and then moved to a wineador and now it's empty. Gonna have to fix that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's a great humidor, its sitting on top of my Whynter 251s cigar cooler. I keep my yardgars and some overstock in it now.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Oh my! Those look phenomenal... :vs_OMG:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh my! Those look phenomenal... :vs_OMG:


They smell pretty phenomenal, too; especially the Omakase.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Got my box that I ordered from ACE a few weeks ago and they included a few Viaje Shotgun Shells for free :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Latest CBid haul; so good to be able to buy Nortenos in boxes of 25 instead of 10... Plus some MF lanceros and Illusione CG:4.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Kidvegas

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Latest CBid haul; so good to be able to buy Nortenos in boxes of 25 instead of 10... Plus some MF lanceros and Illusione CG:4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those Nortenos never get old!

Sent from the garage


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Kidvegas said:


> Those Nortenos never get old!
> 
> Sent from the garage


Right? I think they need a bit more rest than some other sticks before being truly ready to burn, but not excessively so. And when they're good, they're goooooood!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked these up from @GrtndpwrfOZ. Super fast shipping on some fantastic aged smokes. He even threw in the LFD and Fuente between the lines as a bonus :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally got my hands on some of these... Many thanks to @SLOANER for helping make it happen!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tacket

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Man, love that packaging! Looks like the label from some Japanese whiskey. Not sure what a cigar manufactured in Nicaragua has to do with Japan, but I'll take 'em. Will have to look up a box of these.


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally got my hands on some of these... Many thanks to @SLOANER for helping make it happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Most welcome sir. Glad I could return the favor!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tacket said:


> Man, love that packaging! Looks like the label from some Japanese whiskey. Not sure what a cigar manufactured in Nicaragua has to do with Japan, but I'll take 'em. Will have to look up a box of these.


Agreed, definitely impressive packaging. Apparently the owner of Viaje was inspired while on a trip to Japan. Omakase is a concept in Japanese dining where the chef picks the entire meal, start to finish; the Omakase cigars use this concept as nothing about the cigar other than the size is disclosed, kind of cool!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

A little My Father with some age action. Best I can see the box is dated 11/15....Dilly-Dilly!
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Stopped at the Burlington, NC JR store. I simply love their clearance section. Snagged a box of Edgar Hoill lanceros @40% off ($129 = $5.16ea and singles here were $10.50) and a couple zombie antidotes. Check the age on the EH lances lmao. One of these dies momentarily. Its nice to let JR age them, then mark them WAAAY down...


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Stopped at the Burlington, NC JR store. I simply love their clearance section. Snagged a box of Edgar Hoill lanceros @40% off ($129 = $5.16ea and singles here were $10.50) and a couple zombie antidotes. Check the age on the EH lances lmao. One of these dies momentarily. Its nice to let JR age them, then mark them WAAAY down...


Those should be good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Stopped by the butcher shop today.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rondo said:


> Stopped by the butcher shop today.
> 
> View attachment 248508
> 
> 
> View attachment 248510


Oh come on! Where do you find these things?!?! Lol


----------



## Rondo

I have a line on another bundle in a few weeks after a Brother finishes moving and unpacks.


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Stopped by the butcher shop today.
> 
> View attachment 248508
> 
> 
> View attachment 248510


If you ever decide to go vegetarian feel free to drop me a line. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rondo said:


> I have a line on another bundle in a few weeks after a Brother finishes moving and unpacks.


You need to introduce me to your sources! :grin2:

I've never seen more then a couple of sticks let alone multiple bundles. Nice grab


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Stopped by the butcher shop today.
> 
> View attachment 248508
> 
> 
> View attachment 248510


Yum!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Stopped by the butcher shop today.
> 
> View attachment 248508
> 
> 
> View attachment 248510


Yum

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Stopped by the butcher shop today.
> 
> View attachment 248508
> 
> 
> View attachment 248510


There is a recall on beef and pork products in the USA. You should dispose of those immediately. You can send them to me for decontamination :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Tough to follow those.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

After a shipping snafu, these finally arrived! Anyone smoked one for science yet?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Very nice. Step up and let us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I have a feeling these are going to be Good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I have a feeling these are going to be Good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> Very nice. Step up and let us know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get some?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

May EZ CCOTM









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## csk415

Rabidawise said:


> After a shipping snafu, these finally arrived! Anyone smoked one for science yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be your lab rat......JK Lol. I have been reading good things from other folks who got them. Solid pickup.


----------



## Scotchpig

Rabidawise said:


> Did you get some?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir, not for lack of trying.


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> After a shipping snafu, these finally arrived! Anyone smoked one for science yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, my first box just came out of the freezer along with the P2's my other 2 boxes are on their way and I will smoke one of those ROTT.


----------



## ForMud

kacey said:


> No, my first box just came out of the freezer along with the P2's my other 2 boxes are on their way and I will smoke one of those ROTT.


Ordered before the contest?


----------



## kacey

ForMud said:


> Ordered before the contest?


Ummm yes ordered about a month ago.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> No, my first box just came out of the freezer along with the P2's my other 2 boxes are on their way and I will smoke one of those ROTT.


Nice! Let us know what you think! I opened the cello on one to smell it. I hope they taste as good as the smell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> Nice! Let us know what you think! I opened the cello on one to smell it. I hope they taste as good as the smell!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dragons wish was fantastic.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> The dragons wish was fantastic.


A BOTL from a different forum gifted me one. Don't know when I'll smoke that guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> A BOTL from a different forum gifted me one. Don't know when I'll smoke that guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke that baby. Sent one to duece, they are real good cigars.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

These smell like they're smack in the middle of the sickness.... Gonna need to rest these for a long while. Not even gonna try a ROTT.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ninfa naturals


----------



## Gumby-cr

@Dran, had to open my fiver to check and they smell pretty good to me :grin2:. I'm on the fence on lighting one up later tonight though.


----------



## Dran

Mine are buried deep in my "aging tray" can't wait for the time to be right!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Dran said:


> Maine are buried deep in my "aging tray" can't wait for the time to be right!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That ammonia smell or fishy smell is a sure sign.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Most of these are older than when I first started smoking cigars in 2007 :vs_OMG: My camera also doesn't do justice and show how brown the cello is on these too.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Stopped by the shop in The Woodlands today


----------



## Westside Threat

akpreacherplayz said:


> May EZ CCOTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Whoa, you got a different Nomad than i did


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Westside Threat said:


> Whoa, you got a different Nomad than i did


What did you get?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

akpreacherplayz said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


https://nomadcigars.com/products/smores


----------



## csk415

Little grab from @cjmmm47. Package was guarded as well.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus X Perfecxion 5. My local shop must have just gotten these yesterday because I was able to snag the whole box at 15% off the box.These were already priced under MSRP. These are going to be hidden away for at least 5 years. After smoking some aged Opus X cigars over the weekend I see what the fuss is about now :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus X Perfecxion 5. My local shop must have just gotten these yesterday because I was able to snag the whole box at 15% off the box.These were already priced under MSRP. These are going to be hidden away for at least 5 years. After smoking some aged Opus X cigars over the weekend I see what the fuss is about now :grin2:


Nice.....I've never had one I liked....I need to find one with some age and give it a shot.
I'll PM you in 5 years and see if we can work a deal out! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Not a purchase, not a bomb I guess I won? randomly showed up today with this note









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Got these in a day earlier than expected.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wildman9907 said:


> Not a purchase, not a bomb I guess I won? randomly showed up today with this note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I got the exact same thing today! Doesnt explain anything so I have no idea why it came. I'll take a free cigar though.


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday from my friends at Tobacco Cabana. BLTC rep is coming in a couple weeks. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

SBCOTM for may
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Scorchers got me!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Memorial Day haul from CFed. The nomads must have reproduced on the way. If they are gremlins I really need to watch my humidity. Been wanting to try the Guaimaro, really liked all these
Warped and wanted to try them again, cherry KB, and Nomads.






























Forgot the factory seconds. The big one is closed on both ends. Not sure how to smoke it. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Memorial Day haul from CFed. The nomads must have reproduced on the way. If they are gremlins I really need to watch my humidity. Been wanting to try the Guaimaro, really liked all these
> Warped and wanted to try them again, cherry NBK, and Nomads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the factory seconds. The big one is closed on both ends. Not sure how to smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Take a pin and poke a small hole on both ends of the closed one. Viaje released a blend I think called TNT that was like that and they were darn near impossible to smoke. The draw was bad and their was no way for the tobacco inside to let off any remaining ammonia residing in the cigar.


----------



## GOT14U

Look who is on this side everyone! LOL


curmudgeonista said:


> View attachment 249082


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Take a pin and poke a small hole on both ends of the closed one. Viaje released a blend I think called TNT that was like that and they were darn near impossible to smoke. The draw was bad and their was no way for the tobacco inside to let off any remaining ammonia residing in the cigar.


Maybe I'll clip the foot and let it rest.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Look who is on this side everyone! LOL


Wandered across the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> Look who is on this side everyone! LOL





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wandered across the wrong side of the tracks.


Might get roughed up over here....... or do some roughing up.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peapaw said:


> Might get roughed up over here....... or do some roughing up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Bad neighborhood over here. He doesn't want to get caught here after dark.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wandered across the wrong side of the tracks.


No, mon. I'm drivin' de train!


----------



## Hickorynut

curmudgeonista said:


> No, mon. I'm drivin' de train!
> 
> View attachment 249106


All aboard for crazy town!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

You'll get bit in the arse for monkying around! especially with these MODS! lmao


----------



## iTrek76

Mail call! Can't wait to try one in a couple weeks.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Box of my favorite Padron and a couple AF Short stories ~


----------



## Ewood

My first purchase of the year! Been doing well holding off so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> My first purchase of the year! Been doing well holding off so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

iTrek76 said:


> Mail call! Can't wait to try one in a couple weeks.


I just picked a single of these up at the B&M last week. Can't wait to give it a go


----------



## iTrek76

ACasazza said:


> I just picked a single of these up at the B&M last week. Can't wait to give it a go


Nice! Let us know what you think when you do. I've heard nothing but good so far.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Put me in coach! Yes I will smoke these sometime and hopefully get a picture of me smoking one :grin2: These are from CFED.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Put me in coach! Yes I will smoke these sometime and hopefully get a picture of me smoking one :grin2: These are from CFED.


You'll have to change your user name to Big Papi


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Put me in coach! Yes I will smoke these sometime and hopefully get a picture of me smoking one :grin2: These are from CFED.


Now to figure out which end gets cut?


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> Now to figure out which end gets cut?


I did some research a few days ago and apparently your supposed to punch or cut the top which would be the top of the bat :noidea:


----------



## GOT14U

My buying freeze is working out great. Can't wait to try these Fathoms
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> My buying freeze is working out great. Can't wait to try these Fathoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buying freeze? You mean freeze what you buy right? Lol


----------



## blackrabbit

Some unobtaniums from the @Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Mark for the extra one! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

A little pick up from @HumphreysGhost. Thanks for the bodyguard Mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A couple small treats from CFed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> My buying freeze is working out great. Can't wait to try these Fathoms
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine Arrrrrrrr on the way.
Thanks for the tip Jerod.


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> My buying freeze is working out great. Can't wait to try these Fathoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmm looks tasty.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

1st pic from @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks again for the deal and the extra bodyguards that I can't post here :grin2:
Also couldn't pass up more Nomad and EZ sticks even though the rising prices are somewhat worrying :vs_whistle:


----------



## Rondo

2013 Añejo #50


----------



## Westside Threat

I just know I’m gonna regret not getting the most recent batch of Machine Guns


----------



## Gumby-cr

Westside Threat said:


> I just know I'm gonna regret not getting the most recent batch of Machine Guns


I can send you a couple if you wish :grin2:Of course they would need company also >


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> 2013 Añejo #50
> 
> View attachment 249394


How'd you get ahold of a box with that much age on it? That's awesome!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> I can send you a couple if you wish :grin2:Of course they would need company also >


I wpuld trade with ya.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Came in over the weekend.....

From Skallywag Cigar.... BLTC - 38 Fathoms








From the great guys at BnB Cigars.... BLTC/BLK WKS _ Shere Khan and friends.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A box of maduro Londres, bought from @cjmmm47. Love these little guys; so much character in such a small package.










And he sent some nice little hitchhikers!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Scotchpig

Great pick up. I was eyeballing them too


----------



## [email protected]

Wrong place. Please delete


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Came in over the weekend.....
> 
> From Skallywag Cigar.... BLTC - 38 Fathoms
> 
> View attachment 249572
> 
> 
> From the great guys at BnB Cigars.... BLTC/BLK WKS _ Shere Khan and friends.
> 
> View attachment 249574


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A box of maduro Londres, bought from @cjmmm47. Love these little guys; so much character in such a small package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he sent some nice little hitchhikers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those Cuba Libre One are a favorite budget smoke and are great after a year or more. Great pick up on the londrones.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Stopped in at JR Burlington again today during my travels and raided their clearance rack again. Snagged a box of 24 Edgar Hoill Everyday Hustle robustos for 30% off (worked out to about $3.10 ea), a box of Room 101 SA robustos for @Hickorynut at 30% off (came to about $4.30 ea), and grabbed a few more Zombie Antidotes as well. Not a bad score for 52 sticks for $224 after tax.


----------



## iTrek76

Got these in today from Sunday's small batch cigars 37% off sale.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


>


Tori always seems to pack mine. Not sure how long I am gonna let that SC and Fedheds rest. Looks like they swapped Warped sticks on you.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> Tori always seems to pack mine. Not sure how long I am gonna let that SC and Fedheds rest. Looks like they swapped Warped sticks on you.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Yeah I have had a lot packed by Tori too. That stick with the dinosaur on it is what I want now haha... duno why... but I'll wait at least a week.

Yep, ever had the stick I got in the originals place? They usually put the names on the cotm pic.


----------



## csk415

Little pick up from @Humphrey's Ghost. All the sticks are new to me. Can't wait to try them all. That Chicharrones is really peaking my interest. Thank you Mark.


----------



## jh314

Anyone doing small batch COTM? I got in on their $50 option a couple of months ago. Here is June that I received today. I never know many of them off hand but so far seems to be ~$65-75 worth of sticks on average. May not do it indefinitely but I figure it’s a good way to accumulate some interesting singles to try without having to think about it.


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Came in over the weekend.....
> 
> From Skallywag Cigar.... BLTC - 38 Fathoms
> View attachment 249572
> 
> 
> From the great guys at BnB Cigars.... BLTC/BLK WKS _ Shere Khan and friends.
> View attachment 249574


The 38's were very tempting, I've held off to see the 2019 Morphine and a couple others coming soon. Are they as dark as the picture looks?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> The 38's were very tempting, I've held off to see the 2019 Morphine and a couple others coming soon. Are they as dark as the picture looks?


Underground says Morphines 6-28
The Statement 6-17


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Underground says Morphines 6-28
> 
> The Statement 6-17


Oh those statements! I can't wait!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## mpomario

This thread is killing me inside.


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


>


6er thrown in or an option to buy somewhere?


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> 6er thrown in or an option to buy somewhere?


Not thrown in - I grabbed them out of the open boxes as singles to try right away. Yes, you can buy those 2 sizes as singles - I can give you info if you want.


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> The 38's were very tempting, I've held off to see the 2019 Morphine and a couple others coming soon. Are they as dark as the picture looks?


Yes nice and dark and smells great.....Let me know if you need anymore salt rubbed into your wounds.


----------



## Scotchpig

Damn you guys


----------



## ForMud

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Underground says Morphines 6-28
> The Statement 6-17





GOT14U said:


> Oh those statements! I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


Oh no....I'm scared to ask.....What are these Statements you guys are talking about??? And why do I have a feeling I need them even though I know about them.....


----------



## haegejc

ForMud said:


> Oh no....I'm scared to ask.....What are these Statements you guys are talking about??? And why do I have a feeling I need them even though I know about them.....


I'm curious too!! Is it....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Noel Rojas The Statement:
A re-release of this very dark maduro: https: //www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-statement-lancero-single/ in shorter sizes.
But don't buy any until Jerod gets his. He's been waiting for months.


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Noel Rojas The Statement:
> 
> A re-release of this very dark maduro: https: //www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-statement-lancero-single/ in shorter sizes.
> 
> But don't buy any until Jerod gets his. He's been waiting for months.


I like the way you think bud, I'll have my boxes at 11:00 on the 17th....lmao...so feel free to purchase after that...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Oh no....I'm scared to ask.....What are these Statements you guys are talking about??? And why do I have a feeling I need them even though I know about them.....


These bad boys right here. Last time he only did lanceros this time I think there are 4 sizes! I skipped the lancers but not these









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

Sounds like June going to be an expensive month for me. :smile2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

jh314 said:


> Anyone doing small batch COTM? I got in on their $50 option a couple of months ago. Here is June that I received today. I never know many of them off hand but so far seems to be ~$65-75 worth of sticks on average. May not do it indefinitely but I figure it's a good way to accumulate some interesting singles to try without having to think about it.


If I join another COTM club it will Small Batch... :vs_OMG:

I canceled Privada COTM club a while back but kept CFed COTM.


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> I'm curious too!! Is it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was very tempted to get these... Aganorsa Leaf makes some good sticks... I'm trying so hard to cut back on cigar purchases and smoke down my current stock...


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Yes nice and dark and smells great.....Let me know if you need anymore salt rubbed into your wounds.


Thanks brother but I'm all better now!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> These bad boys right here. Last time he only did lanceros this time I think there are 4 sizes! I skipped the lancers but not these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Did I miss a presale on these or they just going on sale the 17th? Their FB post wasnt clear. I also want the Miah Knight collab. But thats been "next week" since the 29th


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few boxes of Las Calaveras 2019 :grin2: Hello @WNYTony eep:


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> A few boxes of Las Calaveras 2019 :grin2: Hello @WNYTony eep:


Lol that's awesome ! Now I know where to get more when I run low.....

"You gotta jump on Viaje when they come out or they'll be gone "


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> A few boxes of Las Calaveras 2019 :grin2: Hello @WNYTony eep:


Wow, here I am trying to fit a 5vr into my anticipated purchases for June and you have 5 boxes resting! :vs_cool: Awesome Gumby!


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Did I miss a presale on these or they just going on sale the 17th? Their FB post wasnt clear. I also want the Miah Knight collab. But thats been "next week" since the 29th


Lol, He Ain't Talking! I can't even find a pre-sale, big man has inside connections!


----------



## Dran

@Gumby-cr .... Color me jelly!!!! And here i was excited for my 6 stick sampler i scored....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> @*Gumby-cr* .... Color me jelly!!!! And here i was excited for my 6 stick sampler i scored....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I've been saving and anticipating these for months now. These are going to be as good as the 14's were with a little rest in my opinion :grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, here I am trying to fit a 5vr into my anticipated purchases for June and you have 5 boxes resting! :vs_cool: Awesome Gumby!


Gumby thinks that IS a fiver


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, here I am trying to fit a 5vr into my anticipated purchases for June and you have 5 boxes resting! :vs_cool: Awesome Gumby!


Right? Me too. I have some reward and rebate cards coming in the post and they can't get here quick enough.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wow I was about to get on and post my little taster of the 2019s and I see @Gumby-cr just got 5 boxes. Just a little jealous over here

Anyways stopped by the local B&M for a taste of them.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed Boutique Seconds









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

These showed up with a couple lighters from CBid yesterday while I was still in the hospital. Now I can try the one I've had resting for a while. PA wrappers usually keep me happy.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Did I miss a presale on these or they just going on sale the 17th? Their FB post wasnt clear. I also want the Miah Knight collab. But thats been "next week" since the 29th


No they start sales on the 17th bud....sorry I was camping the last 3 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@GOT14U - Going to need a PM here...

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Dran

I may have to practice fiscal irresponsibility and charge a box of these to my CC..... Judging solely from the smell... 6 of these is not enough!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC delivery today.









Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> I may have to practice fiscal irresponsibility and charge a box of these to my CC..... Judging solely from the smell... 6 of these is not enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ya 6 boxes should be enough for you :grin2: Oh, you meant one box. Nope...Go with 6 boxes > They are fantastic this year.


----------



## Dran

Gumby-cr said:


> Ya 6 boxes should be enough for you :grin2: Oh, you meant one box. Nope...Go with 6 boxes > They are fantastic this year.


Just 1 box +6.... Lol.... 5 boxes would be hard to hide from wifey!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Rondo said:


> 2013 Añejo #50
> 
> View attachment 249394


That's a strong purchase my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> SBC delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 250240
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those imperiosa's!!! Now I have to go digging. I know I have some somewhere.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pinar Del Rio ~ Small Batch Reserve


----------



## Rondo

That shirt belongs on @curmudgeonista


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> That shirt belongs on @curmudgeonista


I was thinking the same haha


----------



## Gumby-cr

SBC. The unbanded ones are LFD Cabinet Maduro #6. I had a bunch of reward points :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Starting to buy more and more, but still 5ers of different things. Have yet to buy a box.


----------



## kacey

TX Cigar said:


> Starting to buy more and more, but still 5ers of different things. Have yet to buy a box.


5vers are great gives you a chance to try lots of stuff at a decent price.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@Kacy -yes sir. Figure that's the best way to do it for now while i figure out what I like the best.


----------



## Rondo

Good plan. 
Your wheelhouse will change rapidly. 

Start saving money for some premiums so we can hear about your kids not having milk money when they go back to school.


----------



## Dran

Sometimes you have buyers remorse.... Sometimes ya don't!!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## iTrek76

Dran said:


> Sometimes you have buyers remorse.... Sometimes ya don't!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ha! I got the same thing today! Definitely no buyers remorse!


----------



## Dran

iTrek76 said:


> Ha! I got the same thing today! Definitely no buyers remorse!


Maybe a little.... But only because its a lone box

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Starting to buy more and more, but still 5ers of different things. Have yet to buy a box.


It was about 1 year brfore I did a box purchase and so glad I waited! Good plan!


----------



## GOT14U

You guys are killing me in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> You guys are killing me in here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?, you got all the good stuff on hand lol!


----------



## SLOANER

Lil pick up from @cjmmm47 along with a few body guards. Thank you sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Why?, you got all the good stuff on hand lol!


Not really! All you guys and your 2019 Las Calaveras got me jealous...figured I'd find one locally and smoke one before I buy 4 boxes! Lol....a couple orders came in this week, a couple are still on the slow boat tho.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not a problem in Nashville since were home of “Crowned Heads”. Yep I’m going to pick up a couple sticks, smokers Abby among others has them in stock.


----------



## GOT14U

Yeah my local guy had some so I just bought one. I’ll be smoking at my lounge since it’s summer here and not real pleasant to be outside....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown ~ or something like that... I bet these gonna be good.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown ~ or something like that... I bet these gonna be good.


They are but I would not smoke one ROTT.....be patient let them loose some of that moisture from the retailers high humidity...just smoked one and it will be waaaay better in 4 weeks or so....but still a good smoke!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Dran

Picked up some yard gars! Got 3 acres I'll be mowing soon... Y'all are a bad influence... My favorite cigar from a year ago is a throw away stick now!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

work week evening smokes.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> work week evening smokes.


How are the maduro Illusione compared to the natural? Never had the maddie version.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> How are the maduro Illusione compared to the natural? Never had the maddie version.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I smoke more Maduros than anything else, both are good but I prefer the Maduro! Picked these up at small batch on sale and with the bonus points I had = $18


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> They are but I would not smoke one ROTT.....be patient let them loose some of that moisture from the retailers high humidity...just smoked one and it will be waaaay better in 4 weeks or so....but still a good smoke!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


I was wondering if I should wait... good to know. Supposed to be a 5pk but I got 6... no complaints here :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

A box of Pepperhead's from Isabela Cigars should arrive next week. After reading a review on these and smoking a few other cigars from Isabela it wasn't hard to make up my mind and get some :grin2: 13 different strains of high priming tobaccos in a little 5.5x42 corona :vs_whistle:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> A box of Pepperhead's from Isabela Cigars should arrive next week. After reading a review on these and smoking a few other cigars from Isabela it wasn't hard to make up my mind and get some :grin2: 13 different strains of high priming tobaccos in a little 5.5x42 corona :vs_whistle:


Now that's interesting!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

Gumby-cr said:


> A box of Pepperhead's from Isabela Cigars should arrive next week. After reading a review on these and smoking a few other cigars from Isabela it wasn't hard to make up my mind and get some :grin2: 13 different strains of high priming tobaccos in a little 5.5x42 corona :vs_whistle:


I'm so torn on weather to splurge and get the box or do 2 5ers. If you smoke on ROTT and let us know how it is would you mind tagging me so I make sure I see it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ewood said:


> I'm so torn on weather to splurge and get the box or do 2 5ers. If you smoke on ROTT and let us know how it is would you mind tagging me so I make sure I see it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing. With them saying that they are only releasing 100 boxes (and they are hand numbered) well ya know...


----------



## GOT14U

Not much to look at









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Not much to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Are those the new Black Candle Wax cigars by Ezra Zion??? Seriously what are those?


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> A box of Pepperhead's from Isabela Cigars should arrive next week. After reading a review on these and smoking a few other cigars from Isabela it wasn't hard to make up my mind and get some :grin2: 13 different strains of high priming tobaccos in a little 5.5x42 corona :vs_whistle:


Yep fell for a box myself.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Are those the new Black Candle Wax cigars by Ezra Zion??? Seriously what are those?


Stolen Thrown bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I’ll trade one of you guys for some of those pepperheads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> I'll trade one of you guys for some of those pepperheads?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That can be arranged for sure. Wasnt sure I wanted a whole box anyhow, but the discount was 1.40 per smoke less and free shipping (they charge 9.00) so I said screw it. I've had a really bad day today and wanted to splurge.


----------



## haegejc

Ewood said:


> I'm so torn on weather to splurge and get the box or do 2 5ers. If you smoke on ROTT and let us know how it is would you mind tagging me so I make sure I see it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Ewood. I would be interested in a box split with you!! Let me know. Will be back in town Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

We could do a 5 for 5 package......you interested in the Stolen Thrones?


greasemonger said:


> That can be arranged for sure. Wasnt sure I wanted a whole box anyhow, but the discount was 1.40 per smoke less and free shipping (they charge 9.00) so I said screw it. I've had a really bad day today and wanted to splurge.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> We could do a 5 for 5 package......you interested in the Stolen Thrones?


Sure. I didn't order any of those, and after yours and gumby's review they sound like the'll be real nice in a bit. Since that's not a dollar for dollar trade I'd have to find some friends but I'm sure that goes without saying lol.


----------



## GOT14U

You should see the friends mine have already made....can't get between friends right? lol....I got your addy already so I'll work on getting them out to you....warning, next week is crazy for me tho bud!


greasemonger said:


> Sure. I didn't order any of those, and after yours and gumby's review they sound like the'll be real nice in a bit. Since that's not a dollar for dollar trade I'd have to find some friends but I'm sure that goes without saying lol.


----------



## Peapaw

I'm not looking for a bomb but I sure wish someone would hold a 5er of the stolen crowns until I could get back to buying, in case they're gone by the time I'm ready.


----------



## GOT14U

I think I got ya....not a promise but possibly .....just to be honest bud


Peapaw said:


> I'm not looking for a bomb but I sure wish someone would hold a 5er of the stolen crowns until I could get back to buying, in case they're gone by the time I'm ready.


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> I think I got ya....not a promise but possibly .....just to be honest bud


Much appreciated.


----------



## Jankjr

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown and Remi Jean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

and come to think of it, I have to try to get to the post office next week...if so I'll get a couple headed your way...I would suggest waiting a month to light one up.....they should rock by then!


Peapaw said:


> Much appreciated.


----------



## Hickorynut

Jankjr said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown and Remi Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart buy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

what are those loose ones? and I see you grabbed some toros....nice!


Jankjr said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown and Remi Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> You should see the friends mine have already made....can't get between friends right? lol....I got your addy already so I'll work on getting them out to you....warning, next week is crazy for me tho bud!


I just ordered earlier, so I doubt the peppers will even ship till Monday. You know I'm never in a rush bro, esp on anything thats gonna be napping a while. I wish next week was busy for me, we've been rediculously slow which is wierd this time of year.


----------



## GOT14U

enjoy the slow time bud....I wish I did more,,,, cuz the wheels are about to get blown off....gonna go from building 5 houses a week to probably 12-15 a week...


greasemonger said:


> I just ordered earlier, so I doubt the peppers will even ship till Monday. You know I'm never in a rush bro, esp on anything thats gonna be napping a while. I wish next week was busy for me, we've been rediculously slow which is wierd this time of year.


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> @Ewood. I would be interested in a box split with you!! Let me know. Will be back in town Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good to have friends in close places!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

GOT14U said:


> what are those loose ones?


A special blend Lee and Noel worked on for the birth of Lee's daughter. Noel personally rolls them. Lee and JR own Stolen Throne Cigars and are based out of Virginia Beach, VA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> and come to think of it, I have to try to get to the post office next week...if so I'll get a couple headed your way...I would suggest waiting a month to light one up.....they should rock by then!


Holding onto them would be fine with me...


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> A special blend Lee and Noel worked on for the birth of Lee's daughter. Noel personally rolls them. Lee and JR own Stolen Throne Cigars and are based out of Virginia Beach, VA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know who they are, I've talked back and forth with Lee a lot...very cool bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ restock.


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little nooby singles haul and ready to try em all!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> A little nooby singles haul and ready to try em all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


i see papas fritas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> i see papas fritas!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, you inspired me!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

There are like a mini LP 9, awesomeness


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> There are like a mini LP 9, awesomeness


Yeah, I got one of those stewing too! I liked the oily wrapper so much I was hesitant to smoke it.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

they smoke like an old west locomotive


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


I hear they are great sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> I hear they are great sticks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so at that price... I've always wanted to try one...


----------



## Rondo

The OR are excellent.


----------



## BobP

BOSSTANK said:


>


Fancy stuff right there, the originals were awesome. Great purchase. Too bad they don't get enough stock to last at least two days though.


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas/Knight we'll just call them "phallus" and some UG Marrero Exclusive


----------



## Gumby-cr

After seeing what these go for on the secondary market I could not pass up MSRP at my local shop today. 15% off the box helped too :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC order, with two free Padron 50th naturals!

LC46 for inquiring minds.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Cloud Hopper Ed. One 2019 no. 53 (5.25×42)


----------



## George007

Put a order on CI a couple days ago for some Liga Privada T52'S, Padron 3000 Maduro and Opus X lost city.


----------



## jh314

Had to get my hands on the new Las Calaveras release after seeing you guys talk about it, even if just a couple of singles. Love that Fox does that for almost everything, they’re great. Any idea what the bodyguard is?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

jh314 said:


> Had to get my hands on the new Las Calaveras release after seeing you guys talk about it, even if just a couple of singles. Love that Fox does that for almost everything, they're great. Any idea what the bodyguard is?


Crowned Heads Reserve


----------



## Gumby-cr

jh314 said:


> Had to get my hands on the new Las Calaveras release after seeing you guys talk about it, even if just a couple of singles. Love that Fox does that for almost everything, they're great. Any idea what the bodyguard is?


The bodyguard is a Court Reserve and is a fantastic smoke :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

jh314 said:


> Had to get my hands on the new Las Calaveras release after seeing you guys talk about it, even if just a couple of singles. Love that Fox does that for almost everything, they're great. Any idea what the bodyguard is?


I just picked up two of those myself to try about an hour ago and almost grabbed a Court Reserve sitting beside them lol.


----------



## mpomario

Spent a little time at Lake Worth Cigars. Great place, folks, selection and lounge. Picked up some Noel Rojas smokes. They had boxes of the Sabor de Esteli en Maduro. Only had a couple of the natural. Should've got a couple more. Can't wait to try the Santa Muerte. The Gravito were buy 5 get one free. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> I just picked up two of those myself to try about an hour ago and almost grabbed a Court Reserve sitting beside them lol.


Ha i snagged 2 earlier too at Ligero, just forgot to take a picture.


----------



## Mark in wi

Seen a few of these around here lately. Shhh, the wife said I have to smoke some of what I have before getting anymore.


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela Pepperheads and a few guards for using "katman free katpack" in the comments


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mine arrived today too @greasemonger :grin2: Got 2 free cigars as well by using the kat code.


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Mine arrived today too @*greasemonger* :grin2: Got 2 free cigars as well by using the kat code.


Interesting, mine showed 11/100. Either they're all out of order or we got in real early. @GOT14U I can put something together to ship Friday.


----------



## ForMud

Going to squirrel them away for a while and let them stew in their own juices.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Small Batch Cigar of the Month. I look forward to this each month!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

haegejc said:


> Small Batch Cigar of the Month. I look forward to this each month!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that's a crazy good looking lineup. Wish I had signed up now.....


----------



## Hickorynut

jh314 said:


> Had to get my hands on the new Las Calaveras release after seeing you guys talk about it, even if just a couple of singles. Love that Fox does that for almost everything, they're great. Any idea what the bodyguard is?


It's real good...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Eumgyeong by Miah Knight Lanceros!

The Noel Rojas Gavitos were hand delivered by Noel himself to the shop. This batch is darker, stronger and perfectly rolled that's why the wait was long! Noel wants feedback on the experience can't wait since I can compare to the older batches.

The Crowned Thrones and Las Calaveras are pretty easy to find, at the moment anyway...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

I’m in Albuquerque for the week, only about two minutes from Monte’s, which is an excellent local cigar shop. Decided to pick up a few singles that I’ve heard good things about but haven’t tried yet!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greypilgrim76 said:


> I'm in Albuquerque for the week, only about two minutes from Monte's, which is an excellent local cigar shop. Decided to pick up a few singles that I've heard good things about but haven't tried yet!


Those 8-5-8 maduros are one of my long-time faves for the money. Not life-altering, but always reliably good in every way. If you enjoy it, try one of them with the sun-grown wrapper; even better in my opinion.


----------



## kacey

greypilgrim76 said:


> I'm in Albuquerque for the week, only about two minutes from Monte's, which is an excellent local cigar shop. Decided to pick up a few singles that I've heard good things about but haven't tried yet!


I ccould send you a nice AF sampler.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## greypilgrim76

kacey said:


> I ccould send you a nice AF sampler.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


See, @kacey, you say things like that, and I feel like I need to make sure my homeowners insurance is up to date.

The only AFs I've had so far, though, are the Hemingway Short Stories (the Cameroon ones), so I'm excited to try this one. I've heard very good things about their maduros.


----------



## kacey

greypilgrim76 said:


> See, @kacey, you say things like that, and I feel like I need to make sure my homeowners insurance is up to date.
> 
> The only AFs I've had so far, though, are the Hemingway Short Stories (the Cameroon ones), so I'm excited to try this one. I've heard very good things about their maduros.


Sigh
What you don't trust me?
Would you feel better if I charged you for them?


----------



## greypilgrim76

kacey said:


> Sigh
> What you don't trust me?
> Would you feel better if I charged you for them?


After that last bomb, I trust your taste in cigars completely. I do feel a little bad, though, at how one-sided I've been with you seasoned pros so far, since my stock and taste are both still developing.

That said, I think it's time for me to jump into the noob sampler trade from the other side. I may not be a fully developed puffer yet, but I think I could at least pay it forward!

My biggest fear with your bombs at this point, though, is that you're going to go thermonuclear. Radiation half life is no joke, man.


----------



## kacey

greypilgrim76 said:


> After that last bomb, I trust your taste in cigars completely. I do feel a little bad, though, at how one-sided I've been with you seasoned pros so far, since my stock and taste are both still developing.
> 
> That said, I think it's time for me to jump into the noob sampler trade from the other side. I may not be a fully developed puffer yet, but I think I could at least pay it forward!
> 
> My biggest fear with your bombs at this point, though, is that you're going to go thermonuclear. Radiation half life is no joke, man.


LOL I have not nuked anyone.






On at least a year.
Speaking of which I have not heard from him in a while.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

@greypilgrim76 those papas fritas are really good, like a mini LP9 and they smoke like a freight train.
And @kacey is very friendly.....until you have to remodel your house and next door neighbor's driveway.


----------



## PanzaVerde

It seems as though @kacey is trying to bomb everyone these days. You trying find ways to lower your stock so you can buy up a ton since you broke the buying freeze bud?


----------



## kacey

PanzaVerde said:


> It seems as though @kacey is trying to bomb everyone these days. You trying find ways to lower your stock so you can buy up a ton since you broke the buying freeze bud?


Not buying a ton of cigars.:vs_laugh:


----------



## PanzaVerde

kacey said:


> Not buying a ton of cigars.:vs_laugh:


I guess it all depends on your definition of a "ton".


----------



## kacey

PanzaVerde said:


> I guess it all depends on your definition of a "ton".


A ton is 2000 Pounds.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@kacey I thought for a minute that you broke your no buying freeze :vs_laugh: I almost made it a whole 24 hours. Those Viaje Roman Candles/C4/TNT sure looked tempting but I passed.


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> @*kacey* I thought for a minute that you broke your no buying freeze :vs_laugh: I almost made it a whole 24 hours. Those Viaje Roman Candles/C4/TNT sure looked tempting but I passed.


 I did break the no buying freeze yesterday. 
Those EZ Brass Knuckles. 
If you can find roman candles you should grab them with both hands everyone is sold out.


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> I did break the no buying freeze yesterday.
> Those EZ Brass Knuckles.
> If you can find roman candles you should grab them with both hands everyone is sold out.


The last time the candles came out they were said to be boring. Anthony's Cigar Emporium still has boxes if you or anyone else is looking. I'm still passing on them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Leggo my Gavito


----------



## Gumby-cr

The wrapper on the Le Careme Ltd literally smells like a three musketeers candy bar :hungry:


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Leggo my Gavito


Hah! Went back today to pick up a few of the other house blend which is closest to the ones I got from 3's. A Maduro was lifted up while there. Got a couple habano wrapped ones too. 
Got a Sabor de Estelí Maduro and a Guaycayan to try. 
Jr. hooked me up with a test blend for his cigar that Noel is making for him. It is the barber pole. Swung by UG and picked up a couple Liro Rojo on the way home. I am really liking Lake Worth Cigars. Great folks. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Hah! Went back today to pick up a few of the other house blend which is closest to the ones I got from 3's. A Maduro was lifted up while there. Got a couple habano wrapped ones too.
> Got a Sabor de Estelí Maduro and a Guaycayan to try.
> Jr. hooked me up with a test blend for his cigar that Noel is making for him. It is the barber pole. Swung by UG and picked up a couple Liro Rojo on the way home. I am really liking Lake Worth Cigars. Great folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


LW and UG in one day. Man, I need to move to Texas.

Let me know how the barber pole is.


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LW and UG in one day. Man, I need to move to Texas.
> 
> Let me know how the barber pole is.


I know right? Will do.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greypilgrim76

I've decided it's dangerous to be staying within a couple of minutes of a top-notch cigar shop. I went in yesterday and bought the AF, the Sancho Panza, the Papas Fritas, and the Perdomo Champagne, but I kept myself from buying anything *too* crazy. But then, I went back today with my wife to show her how cool the place was, and she was like, "You never get to go places like this, so why don't you go pick out a couple of cigars that you'd never normally let yourself buy." (My wife is awesome, btw.) So, I walked out today with these two, based largely on the general scuttlebutt around these forums:









So really, I blame all of you and my wife equally.


----------



## mpomario

greypilgrim76 said:


> I've decided it's dangerous to be staying within a couple of minutes of a top-notch cigar shop. I went in yesterday and bought the AF, the Sancho Panza, the Papas Fritas, and the Perdomo Champagne, but I kept myself from buying anything *too* crazy. But then, I went back today with my wife to show her how cool the place was, and she was like, "You never get to go places like this, so why don't you go pick out a couple of cigars that you'd never normally let yourself buy." (My wife is awesome, btw.) So, I walked out today with these two, based largely on the general scuttlebutt around these forums:
> 
> View attachment 251140
> 
> 
> So really, I blame all of you and my wife equally.


Both great smokes. Like that size in the judge.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

greypilgrim76 said:


> I've decided it's dangerous to be staying within a couple of minutes of a top-notch cigar shop. I went in yesterday and bought the AF, the Sancho Panza, the Papas Fritas, and the Perdomo Champagne, but I kept myself from buying anything *too* crazy. But then, I went back today with my wife to show her how cool the place was, and she was like, "You never get to go places like this, so why don't you go pick out a couple of cigars that you'd never normally let yourself buy." (My wife is awesome, btw.) So, I walked out today with these two, based largely on the general scuttlebutt around these forums:
> 
> View attachment 251140
> 
> 
> So really, I blame all of you and my wife equally.


Hey don't blame me I sent you cigars for free and then you declined my generous offer of a sampler.>


----------



## greypilgrim76

kacey said:


> Hey don't blame me I sent you cigars for free and then you declined my generous offer of a sampler.>


I wasn't really declining your offer as much as I was just getting a bit worried about the size of the blast radius.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Little SBC delivery today.

- Viaje Satori Zen
- Archetype Axis Mundi Corona
- BLTC Morphine sampler












Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Scotchpig

Pardons behind look jealous


Or are they photo bombing?


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Leggo my Gavito


A bundle buy that you won't regret! Nice pickup, notice how dark and barnyard they smell.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Scotchpig said:


> Pardons behind look jealous
> 
> Or are they photo bombing?


No need for jealousy, I'll be hanging out with one of them here shortly... :vs_laugh:

Perhaps they're upset by all the newer, less established tobacco being presented... Damn _nouveau tabac_...


----------



## Ewood

Box split with @haegejc! They look amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ewood said:


> Box split with @haegejc! They look amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woohoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ewood said:


> Box split with @*haegejc*! They look amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They smoke as good as they look too :grin2: I made one last 1 hour 15 minutes the other day. Not sure I could taste all 13 different strains of tobacco used though :vs_whistle:


----------



## Dran

WTH!!! I ORDERED TEXAS SPECIAL KNUCKLES.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








Oh!!! That's just this months sticker! Lol!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Also picked up some singles from elsewhere!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Dran said:


> Also picked up some singles from elsewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yummy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Ewood said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're scoping something out I have multiples of.... All I need is confirmed shipping and a list!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Testers before boxes....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Finally broke my spending freeze and picked up a few things.


----------



## Rabidawise

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Finally broke my spending freeze and picked up a few things.


Great minds @Deuce Da Masta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

A recent deal from @Fusion!! Thank you sir!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Want to fire one up ROTT SO BAD but I'm not :surprise: They had me at Full/Full in the description. Being a Knuckles release didn't hurt either.


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Want to fire one up ROTT SO BAD but I'm not :surprise: They had me at Full/Full in the description. Being a Knuckles release didn't hurt either.


Holy cow. Thats a serious EZ addiction.


----------



## Scotchpig

Everyone duck, @Gumby-cr is reloading


----------



## Dran

If i had 40 of em, I'd fire one up ROTT!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> If i had 40 of em, I'd fire one up ROTT!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I burnt my tongue pretty good today at lunchtime so that's a no bueno. I hope it's healed by tomorrow.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Olecharlie

The Tabernacle Havana Seed Ct 142 coronas (Oh That Smell) along with 5 Special editions, blend kept a secret.


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> The Tabernacle Havana Seed Ct 142 coronas (Oh That Smell) along with 5 Special editions, blend kept a secret.


Those 142 are some damn good smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Those 142 are some damn good smokes.


Good to know, If their half as good as they smell they'll be amazing


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Good to know, If their half as good as they smell they'll be amazing


On second thought they are horrible. Ill be glad to dispose of them for you. >


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ordered a Rocky Patel sampler, I've had the Edge and Decade before and liked them so I expect I'll enjoy it.


----------



## ACasazza

Went on cigars daily and picked up the soft flame and torch combo insert. Also got a 6-er of each of their Liga Muerte Oscuro and Rosado house blends. They also had a 'Cuban' tastes sampler that included an Attabey and I've been wanting to try that. Forgot to take pics but interested in trying those house blends.


----------



## Olecharlie

My Morphines arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Careful @Olecharlie, I hear that stuff is addictive!


----------



## Dran

Wrong place


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Awesome little incredibly ages set of AF sticks from @GrtndpwrflOZ. And holy crap, what a tagalong! FFOX 2007 LBMF, I can't say I've ever even seen on in person before...


----------



## greypilgrim76

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Awesome little incredibly ages set of AF sticks from @GrtndpwrflOZ. And holy crap, what a tagalong! FFOX 2007 LBMF, I can't say I've ever even seen on in person before...


Those look tasty. I'm finding that as a part of my developing taste for maduros, I'm developing an overlapping taste for AF, or at least I'm trying to!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greypilgrim76 said:


> Those look tasty. I'm finding that as a part of my developing taste for maduros, I'm developing an overlapping taste for AF, or at least I'm trying to!


I generally only enjoy AF sticks that are either maduro or SG, and even then only when they're very well rested/considerably aged. Fresh AF cigars just put me off for some reason. A well aged one, on the other hand... Simply amazing.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Also, I'm in Joplin, MO for the night (finally home tomorrow!) and found an odd little convenience/liquor store with a walk-in humidor. A lot of junk stogies, but I found a box of these and picked up a couple, since I've heard good things and the price was right. Might let them rest for a while, though...


----------



## greypilgrim76

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I generally only enjoy AF sticks that are either maduro or SG, and even then only when they're very well rested/considerably aged. Fresh AF cigars just put me off for some reason. A well aged one, on the other hand... Simply amazing.


I bought a fiver of Short Stories (Cameroon) last year, and didn't love the first one I smoked right away. Had a second after six months in the tupperdore the other night and thought it was much better, though I found myself wishing it was a maduro, too.

(I got a fever, and the only cure is more maduro.)


----------



## Peapaw

greypilgrim76 said:


> Also, I'm in Joplin, MO for the night (finally home tomorrow!) and found an odd little convenience/liquor store with a walk-in humidor. A lot of junk stogies, but I found a box of these and picked up a couple, since I've heard good things and the price was right. Might let them rest for a while, though...
> 
> View attachment 251344


I passed through Joplin this afternoon.


----------



## iTrek76




----------



## Jrfoxx2

PDR Small Batch Maduro based on a recommendation in one of my threads.


----------



## tacket

greypilgrim76 said:


> I bought a fiver of Short Stories (Cameroon) last year, and didn't love the first one I smoked right away. Had a second after six months in the tupperdore the other night and thought it was much better, though I found myself wishing it was a maduro, too.
> 
> (I got a fever, and the only cure is more maduro.)


I'm finding the longer you can wait on Cameroon the better. Takes a bit of that bright edge off the top and bring out a little more marshmallow like sweetness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Fivers :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Fivers :grin2:


I can honestly say I have not had a Viaje that I did not enjoy!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> I can honestly say I have not had a Viaje that I did not enjoy!!


Hmmm, that's good to know... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Wheels Up

Well, as always, my local B&M is worse than a drug dealer. I always go in there looking for one thing and he gets me to walk out with more than just the one thing.

I took a quick trip over on my (long) lunch break because I wanted to try a Hemingway Short Story. He was out of those, but convinced me to try the Best Seller, promising to restock next week.

Of course, I only wanted two, but he had three left and whoever buys the last stick gets the box, so... I just HAD to get that third one. And of course he keeps telling me how the Oliva Serie V is a good smoke, so I just HAD to get one of those. And I needed a backup cutter, so I took one of those home too.

I've got to stay away from this guy. I wanted two cigars, but come home with four, a box, and a cutter. Danged enabler is what he is!


----------



## cracker1397

Some samplers from C-Fed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Mystery sampler from cfed. Nice little selection of sticks and sizes


----------



## csk415

PanzaVerde said:


> Mystery sampler from cfed. Nice little selection of sticks and sizes


Grabbed one also. I see you got the same montage 2012 stick.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Caldwell hit and run part deux. Never had the first one but I hope these don't disappoint.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ren Huggins said:


> Caldwell hit and run part deux. Never had the first one but I hope these don't disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


I really like those!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

csk415 said:


> Grabbed one also. I see you got the same montage 2012 stick.


After some rest it will be the first one smoked to see how it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

haegejc said:


> I really like those!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up. The only Caldwell I've had so far was the T and I liked it.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

@kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> @*kacey* I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Holy crap that's gonna be an experience lol


----------



## greasemonger

Got my mystery samplers too. Pretty dern good value


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> @kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Holy crap, those are freaking monsters!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> @kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Does that say NINE BY FIFTY?..

Damn that puts you in @bpegler territory ..


----------



## tacket

Gumby-cr said:


> @kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Good grief man! You just single handedly redefined the word commitment!


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> Does that say NINE BY FIFTY?..
> 
> Damn that puts you in @*bpegler* territory ..


Yep. 9x50. I had to use that knife to open the box too. They used 4 nails to close it shut.


----------



## tazdvl

Gumby-cr said:


> Yep. 9x50. I had to use that knife to open the box too. They used 4 nails to close it shut.


I've heard of an all day sucker...
Never an all day cigar!!

Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz


----------



## tacket

tazdvl said:


> I've heard of an all day sucker...


You have, have you...


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> @kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Now that's a 4th smoke. They need to sell those in singles. I'd be down for a couple.


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> Now that's a 4th smoke. They need to sell those in singles. I'd be down for a couple.


Ya. I'm at 2 hours 15 minutes and still have just under 5 inches left to go. I'm getting bored hah. Review tomorrow because I'm passing out after I'm finished with it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Couple of padron family Reserve 85 year maduro 5ers from cigarpage.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Couple of padron family Reserve 85 year maduro 5ers from cigarpage.


Couple? You mean a couple fivers, which equals the box of 10 they come in... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Couple? You mean a couple fivers, which equals the box of 10 they come in...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Yeah I've been on a padron buying kick lately lol. Cant wait to get what I ordered from el cigar shop :vs_OMG:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Ya. I'm at 2 hours 15 minutes and still have just under 5 inches left to go. I'm getting bored hah. Review tomorrow because I'm passing out after I'm finished with it :vs_laugh:


2 hours??? That thing looks like a 6 hour stick. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> @kacey I changed my mind on these :vs_laugh: Going to have to devote some serious time with one of these :grin2:


Holy.....I need to find one now. If I can't get a single I'm hitting you up to buy one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I got three of the Boutique mystery Samplers that cigar Federation pushed out. At less than five a stick shippef I wish I had gotten more.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## csk415

huffer33 said:


> I got three of the Boutique mystery Samplers that cigar Federation pushed out. At less than five a stick shippef I wish I had gotten more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Nice of them to make sure you got all different smokes. The ones I got seem to have a little time. Cello are a little tinted.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

huffer33 said:


> I got three of the Boutique mystery Samplers that cigar Federation pushed out. At less than five a stick shippef I wish I had gotten more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I'd be happy with that! Most of those sticks are 7-10 ea. I get mine today well see what they send me...:vs_OMG:


----------



## mpomario

huffer33 said:


> I got three of the Boutique mystery Samplers that cigar Federation pushed out. At less than five a stick shippef I wish I had gotten more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Man, what a great selection. I was curious what kind of selection they would send. Great deal. That Sabor de Esteli is phenomenal and are no longer going to be made.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

mpomario said:


> Man, what a great selection. I was curious what kind of selection they would send. Great deal. That Sabor de Esteli is phenomenal and are no longer going to be made.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool, I was meaning to look that one up - never heard of it before.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Picked up these little guys from a nice B&M next door to the Chinese restaurant I was getting takeout from. Surprised to see they had Warped, and a stick I've been curious to try.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Wildman9907

couple sticks from the last week. been out of town so just got them all, unlabeled are cfed hot chocolate sounded good and especially for the price today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wife and girls were shopping so I picked up some sticks since the two B&Ms in town consolidated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wildman9907 said:


> couple sticks from the last week. been out of town so just got them all, unlabeled are cfed hot chocolate sounded good and especially for the price today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Oh those TX Knuckles you guys are making me weep! :crying:


----------



## greypilgrim76

I stashed them before I thought about taking a pic for this thread, but I picked up a Brick House Maduro robusto and a Crowned Heads Four Kicks robusto at the local B&M on Friday, and then yesterday I ordered fivers of both the PDR 1878 oscuro and maduro in robusto, along with a fiver of Undercrown maduro robustos. Obviously, it was a dark robusto kind of day!

(I also just ordered the components for a Hawkadore, but that's not quite as exciting as actual sticks!)


----------



## TX Cigar

@panza - did the 2 recenty merge or has it been that way for a while? When I was in your fair city a few weeks back I went to one, Cavalier I believe. Didn't make it to the other one. So one location now?


----------



## PanzaVerde

TX Cigar said:


> @panza - did the 2 recenty merge or has it been that way for a while? When I was in your fair city a few weeks back I went to one, Cavalier I believe. Didn't make it to the other one. So one location now?


Cavalier is the original. The owner expanded with a new one called Hideaway Humidor about a year ago in south College Station. I believe it was about a week or two ago is when I got the email they were closing it. Talked to them about it today and they said Hideaway just wasn't getting the foot traffic they were hoping for. That area is expanding but I feel they jumped the gun and started it too early. It just needs more development and attractions. Cavalier won't be going anywhere. When the students are in town that place stays pretty busy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Cool. I enjoyed it. Will definitely go back next time I'm in town.


----------



## Matt_21

Got a bundle of DE Factory Smokes Maduro robustos the other day.
Didn't grab a pic.
Smoked a couple already. Good ROTT


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> Got a bundle of DE Factory Smokes Maduro robustos the other day.
> 
> Didn't grab a pic.
> 
> Smoked a couple already. Good ROTT


I'm a maduro guy all the way and I actually liked the Sun Grown a lot more than the maduro, and the Sweet was just ok.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

So I had to get my state inspection for my car..while there I noticed a cigar shop across the street so I thought I could stop in and look. My expectations based on the outside were low but I walked in and WHAM. My wallet was hurtin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

I may have beaten @Gumby-cr to posting these


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ewood said:


> So I had to get my state inspection for my car..while there I noticed a cigar shop across the street so I thought I could stop in and look. My expectations based on the outside were low but I walked in and WHAM. My wallet was hurtin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my local spots dont have 4 of those so nice selection indeed


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> I may have beaten @*Gumby-cr* to posting these


Honestly forgot about a lot of the TAA stuff. I've put myself on a spending freeze (besides what I already bought last week). Looking at all the new stuff coming out of IPCPR is making me antsy already but I must resist :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

My last purchases for awhile unless a box of LC 14's show up at my local shop :grin2: I opened a fiver of the Back From The Dead to look and man do they smell good.


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> I'm a maduro guy all the way and I actually liked the Sun Grown a lot more than the maduro, and the Sweet was just ok.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I bought these after only trying the sweet. Once.
I didnt like the sweet tip but, the cigar was good.
So based on price and the fact that I like maduro I went for it. Even with exchange rate these cigars are very worth it for me.


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> I bought these after only trying the sweet. Once.
> 
> I didnt like the sweet tip but, the cigar was good.
> 
> So based on price and the fact that I like maduro I went for it. Even with exchange rate these cigars are very worth it for me.


Well then, next bundle deal grab the Sun Grown, they're pretty good and definitely worth the price. If I remember correctly they are all made with some kind of Indonesian filler.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Padron maduro goodness from el cigar shop! Got a sweet deal on these, just couldn't help it.


Last pic is some back from dead and punk rock from cfed and the raven from EZ.


----------



## FreaQNasty

Father and his Son....Time to put this up for later.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Here's something I don't recall ever having seen before, though since they exist, surely someone has had one. CroMag Atlatl. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TX Cigar

Few of my favorites so far. Still no box purchase yet. Fivers.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Here's something I don't recall ever having seen before, though since they exist, surely someone has had one. CroMag Atlatl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


My local had a box. I smoked half of it lol. Great smoke


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> My local had a box. I smoked half of it lol. Great smoke


Good man! If these end up being as good as I imagine they will be, I plan on picking up a few more boxes, just in case they never make any more.


----------



## msmith1986

FreaQNasty said:


> Father and his Son....Time to put this up for later.


When those came out last month, I saw them listed on Famous for like $150, gone in a few hours. Which I thought was a good price for what it is. Then the other day I saw some jackwagons trying to sell them for like $400-$500. Those kind of people really piss me off.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

msmith1986 said:


> When those came out last month, I saw them listed on Famous for like $150, gone in a few hours. Which I thought was a good price for what it is. Then the other day I saw some jackwagons trying to sell them for like $400-$500. Those kind of people really piss me off.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No argument here but then again the real problem is the people that are willing to pay that secondhand price for them. I just know I wouldn't sell them if I had them and I for sure wouldn't buy them from those type of people.


----------



## FreaQNasty

msmith1986 said:


> When those came out last month, I saw them listed on Famous for like $150, gone in a few hours. Which I thought was a good price for what it is. Then the other day I saw some jackwagons trying to sell them for like $400-$500. Those kind of people really piss me off.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I hear you...i was able to purchase it for $160 locally. There's no way I would pay over $200 for it.


----------



## Dran

Struck out scouring the antique shops for estate pipes, so I rewarded myself! I'll smoke my 1st Padron 2-3 months from today









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Here's something I don't recall ever having seen before, though since they exist, surely someone has had one. CroMag Atlatl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I have a box, but haven't broken into it yet. I nabbed it from the RoMa booth at the Texas Cigar Festival.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> I have a box, but haven't broken into it yet. I nabbed it from the RoMa booth at the Texas Cigar Festival.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sweeet! If you end up liking them, Famous should have 16 more boxes. Well, 16 unless I decide to purchase a couple more (which I probably will :vs_laugh


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Sweeet! If you end up liking them, Famous should have 16 more boxes. Well, 16 unless I decide to purchase a couple more (which I probably will :vs_laugh


You know what? I may need this....pretty sure my box is acquitaine atlatl.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> You know what? I may need this....pretty sure my box is acquitaine atlatl.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Ahhh, that's what I kept coming across, too. Aquitaine are readily available from multiple retailers, but Famous is the only one I managed to find with the standard CroMag Atlatl.

I have a feeling they didn't sell nearly as well as the other vitolas in both blends. I'm guessing the reason there are more Aquitaine versions left is simply because that line was released after CroMag had been out for a bit.


----------



## Rabidawise

Little bit of Warped goodness for a box split. @PanzaVerde, I'll have yours headed your way Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Another small SBC delivery, with an extra AF Don Carlos The Man as part of the deal. 

Had to reorganize and create an entire tray in my singles humidor dedicated to BLTC now, hahaha.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

A steal from Small Batch with the 4th discount!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Little bit of Warped goodness for a box split. @PanzaVerde, I'll have yours headed your way Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Glad they made it in before the holiday. No rush on getting them out. I am patient when it comes to shipping and delivery. Not so much once they arrive haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

My Cloud Hopper deal from Fox Cigars came in while out of town. First purchase with them. Great folks. Really appreciate the Hacienda hitchhikers. 
Stopped by NOCS while on Bourbon Street and picked up a sampler.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## disco_potato

Rabidawise said:


> Little bit of Warped goodness for a box split. @PanzaVerde, I'll have yours headed your way Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe hold on to them til monday so they don't sit at a warehouse somewhere over the weekend. It's hot out there.



mpomario said:


> My Cloud Hopper deal from Fox Cigars came in while out of town. First purchase with them. Great folks. Really appreciate the Hacienda hitchhikers.
> Stopped by NOCS while on Bourbon Street and picked up a sampler.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Rob at fox is a swell dude. Always includes some stragglers if you let him know how you've heard of them.


----------



## Rabidawise

disco_potato said:


> Maybe hold on to them til monday so they don't sit at a warehouse somewhere over the weekend. It's hot out there.
> 
> Rob at fox is a swell dude. Always includes some stragglers if you let him know how you've heard of them.


Good point @disco_potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

CFed order came in, i wish I had gotten some of the back from the dead. Oh well.

Also SBCOTM came in, I'm definitely going to cancel that one. Not impressed with this selection. 
Yeah one pic is sideways.


----------



## mpomario

Peapaw said:


> CFed order came in, i wish I had gotten some of the back from the dead. Oh well.
> 
> Also SBCOTM came in, I'm definitely going to cancel that one. Not impressed with this selection.
> Yeah one pic is sideways.


Is that the $20 COTM?

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

mpomario said:


> Is that the $20 COTM?
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


$30.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Good point @disco_potato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's not a bad idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

This is my first order ever that consists completely of cigars I've already tried and know I like. Just put them away for 6 months at 62%, so I'm looking forward to January!  The lighters look sort of junky, but they were free, so there's not really a downside here!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greypilgrim76 said:


> This is my first order ever that consists completely of cigars I've already tried and know I like. Just put them away for 6 months at 62%, so I'm looking forward to January!  The lighters look sort of junky, but they were free, so there's not really a downside here!


Buying a batch of sticks you know you'll enjoy is a great thing; no worrying and hoping you didn't waste your money, hahaha. But don't feel bad if you pull one out and burn it before you get to that 6 month mark you have in mind.


----------



## Rondo

@greypilgrim76 you'll lose your mind trying to use those lighters with less than three hands. Please dispose of them properly.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Rondo said:


> @greypilgrim76 you'll lose your mind trying to use those lighters with less than three hands. Please dispose of them properly.


Yeah, my cursory review of them is "a passable lighter, except for being badly designed and made with low-quality materials."


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rondo said:


> @greypilgrim76 you'll lose your mind trying to use those lighters with less than three hands. Please dispose of them properly.


Those lighters are the best for bar bets or when you want to screw with someone at a party. The best "adult proof" lighter on the market. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking deal from EL Cigar with the 30% Discount on the Anejos!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Took advantage of a few 4th of july deals and loaded up on a some sticks I had my eye on for a while. 



The LFD TAA are from 2016:grin2:
The unbanded ones are mexican hot chocolate from CFED


----------



## zcziggy

wow @Deuce Da Masta let me pick up my jaw off the floor


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> wow @*Deuce Da Masta* let me pick up my jaw off the floor


Well that's my budget pretty much for the summer lol


----------



## zcziggy

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Well that's my budget pretty much for the summer lol


i'm having an attack of "cigar envy". is there such a thing? :grin2:


----------



## Dran

zcziggy said:


> i'm having an attack of "cigar envy". is there such a thing? :grin2:


Only 1 cure for that Joe.... Time to place an order!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> Only 1 cure for that Joe.... Time to place an order!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


not allowed on my birthday month :frown2:


----------



## Dran

Drop ship it to a friend to "bomb" you with!! Hahaha!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed cotm club


----------



## Rondo

Deuce has the juice.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Jankjr

5pk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Guess who forgot the travel humi over the 4th weekend.:vs_mad:


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Statements


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Rojas Statements


Hells yeah!!!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Hells yeah!!!!
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


You know I couldn't wait to burn one. Its very good rott, but I bet in a few months they'll be magical.


----------



## haegejc

greasemonger said:


> You know I couldn't wait to burn one. Its very good rott, but I bet in a few months they'll be magical.


I guess I'm going to have to jump on the Rojas band wagon. You guys are killing me I must have 92 different cigars on my list that I HAVE to try.... KILLING ME. Dam need to think up another excuse why I had to have these cigars when the package is delivered!


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> You know I couldn't wait to burn one. Its very good rott, but I bet in a few months they'll be magical.


I asked NR if these were going to be a regular production cigar on FB. I hope it is.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> I guess I'm going to have to jump on the Rojas band wagon. You guys are killing me I must have 92 different cigars on my list that I HAVE to try.... KILLING ME. Dam need to think up another excuse why I had to have these cigars when the package is delivered!


More of a runaway train than a band wagon. Gavito, Statement, Stolen Throne...
Some of the best cigars released this year.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Olecharlie

A box split with @Cigary and he tossed a couple of aged ones! Thanks Gary
Noel Rojas The Statement
Robusto, Corona and a couple Lanceros. I will smoke one this weekend. I've heard so much praise from some Aficionados!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Statement Lanceros
A couple of White Johnnys to try


----------



## ForMud

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Statement Lanceros
> A couple of White Johnnys to try


 White Johnnys are gooood!!!!


----------



## mpomario

Received my DE HEM. I noticed they are back on in stock again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

At these prices I couldn't say no :grin2:


----------



## Mike2147

Local B&M had an event with a two stick limit. Smoked one and put one away.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

2 '14 Las Calaveras
Aurora 1495 (foot ddamage, freebie)
'12 Vijae tnt
Tat pudgy wolf (original release)









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Statement Lanceros
> A couple of White Johnnys to try


Thanks, your post just cost me $240......I fought the urge and lost. :grin2:


----------



## southpaw13

5er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ForMud said:


> Thanks, your post just cost me $240......I fought the urge and lost. :grin2:


There is nothing Puffins like more than helping broke brothers empty their wallets and then stare at the bare leather where their cash used to be.
Always here to help my friend >


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> 2 '14 Las Calaveras
> Aurora 1495 (foot ddamage, freebie)
> '12 Vijae tnt
> Tat pudgy wolf (original release)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Where did you find 14's from????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Where did you find 14's from????????????????????????????????????????????????


He could tell you, but you're on a buying freeze >


----------



## greypilgrim76

My first box purchase! (And a very nice box, at that.)


----------



## Dran

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He could tell you, but you're on a buying freeze >


These were the only 2 for sale, snagged em on another forum.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greypilgrim76 said:


> My first box purchase! (And a very nice box, at that.)
> 
> View attachment 252882
> 
> 
> View attachment 252884
> 
> 
> View attachment 252886


Pride flows through my damaged and broken heart... Awesome stick to pick for a first box purchase. And if you're really keen on them, I'll let you in on a little secret. CBid has the new 25-count boxes of Corona Gorda on freefall sometimes for $100, which is a steal.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Pride flows through my damaged and broken heart... Awesome stick to pick for a first box purchase. And if you're really keen on them, I'll let you in on a little secret. CBid has the new 25-count boxes of Corona Gorda on freefall sometimes for $100, which is a steal.


You, sir, are the best kind of enabler.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greypilgrim76 said:


> You, sir, are the best kind of enabler.


*bows humbly*


----------



## Peapaw

Jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Peapaw said:


> Jumped on the bandwagon


I'm gonna guess this forum bought half of their inventory:vs_laugh:

2 boxes of HE and 1 more box of Nortenos here too. I think I'm very well stocked on the nortenos now, that makes 6 boxes of various sizes....


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> My first box purchase! (And a very nice box, at that.)
> 
> View attachment 252882
> 
> 
> View attachment 252884
> 
> 
> View attachment 252886


Nice one!


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Thanks, your post just cost me $240......I fought the urge and lost. :grin2:


You will have no regrets!


----------



## Olecharlie

My latest BIG purchase, Couldn’t pass on this free made in China lighter!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> My latest BIG purchase, Couldn't pass on this free made in China lighter!


Did you see the new blend coming out in September? The look and sound deelish :grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Did you see the new blend coming out in September? The look and sound deelish :grin2:


Also, Sobremesa Brulee coming soon.


----------



## tacket

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I'm gonna guess this forum bought half of their inventory:vs_laugh:
> 
> 2 boxes of HE and 1 more box of Nortenos here too. I think I'm very well stocked on the nortenos now, that makes 6 boxes of various sizes....


It's taking everything that I've got not to pull the trigger on this deal.

... I might have to log off from PUFF for the weekend.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Dominican Master Sampler


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Did you see the new blend coming out in September? The look and sound deelish :grin2:


Ok wow, no I didn't but I will be checking those out. One of my favorite cigars. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I am patiently awaiting the arrival of the Sobremesa Brulee to the open market. Looks like they make show up online this week or early next week.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

tacket said:


> It's taking everything that I've got not to pull the trigger on this deal.
> 
> ... I might have to log off from PUFF for the weekend.


Well the Miami are all sold out, I may have finally caved and bought a box of Nortenos or maybe more then one. I also believe there maybe a census going on in your area if you send me a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Olecharlie said:


> Ok wow, no I didn't but I will be checking those out. One of my favorite cigars. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Mi Querida Firecracker, but in a bigger size.


----------



## Olecharlie

Can ever leave a lounge with buying something to bring home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

These have been on my to-do list for a while...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PanzaVerde

Stopped by the lounge and found these. The Destinos just came in and were nearly gone so I had to get me one. Had to grab the last morphine Lancero they had too. Looking at the cello this stick has some age.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Oh and forgot to post these babies or should I say Cubs from a box split with @Rabidawise. Thanks for those hitchhikers bud. Never thought I would get the chance for either of them.










And you were right on the smell. I opened the bag and got a good whiff. Amazing smell on these little guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Oh and forgot to post these babies or should I say Cubs from a box split with @Rabidawise. Thanks for those hitchhikers bud. Never thought I would get the chance for either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you were right on the smell. I opened the bag and got a good whiff. Amazing smell on these little guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Glad they made it ok! The MG should be good to go, but I'd give the Absurd another 4-5 months. Lemme know what you think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Nice! Glad they made it ok! The MG should be good to go, but I'd give the Absurd another 4-5 months. Lemme know what you think!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's going to be hard to smoke either one due to how rare they are to get now unless through a BOTL like this lol. Will definitely let you know how they are when I do though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I love the L40s, but the price point always kept me from picking up a box. Thanks to SBC for the discount, finally pulled the trigger. And a papas fritas/nasty fritas as freebies aren't bad, either.

Oh, and some Viaje Exclusivo Leaded sticks I've been wanting to try.












Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ewood

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I love the L40s, but the price point always kept me from picking up a box. Thanks to SBC for the discount, finally pulled the trigger. And a papas fritas/nasty fritas as freebies aren't bad, either.
> 
> Oh, and some Viaje Exclusivo Leaded sticks I've been wanting to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Jealous of the little warchest you're building!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ewood said:


> Jealous of the little warchest you're building!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a small collection, modest and reasonable. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tacket

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I love the L40s, but the price point always kept me from picking up a box. Thanks to SBC for the discount, finally pulled the trigger. And a papas fritas/nasty fritas as freebies aren't bad, either.
> 
> Oh, and some Viaje Exclusivo Leaded sticks I've been wanting to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Looks delicious my man. Was thinking after a proper amount of time has passed, maybe we get a lancero pass going? I've been meaning to do a proper exploration of that vitola.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tacket said:


> Looks delicious my man. Was thinking after a proper amount of time has passed, maybe we get a lancero pass going? I've been meaning to do a proper exploration of that vitola.


That could be fun! I'd definitely have a few that I could contribute, haha.


----------



## disco_potato

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I love the L40s, but the price point always kept me from picking up a box. Thanks to SBC for the discount, finally pulled the trigger. And a papas fritas/nasty fritas as freebies aren't bad, either.
> 
> Oh, and some Viaje Exclusivo Leaded sticks I've been wanting to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those L40s are a long long smoke. Make sure to not sit on them too long. Ligas don't like long naps.

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

disco_potato said:


> Those L40s are a long long smoke. Make sure to not sit on them too long. Ligas don't like long naps.
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, long and delicious. One of my favorite lanceros, by far. I doubt they'll last too long once they get acclimated.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I love the L40s, but the price point always kept me from picking up a box. Thanks to SBC for the discount, finally pulled the trigger. And a papas fritas/nasty fritas as freebies aren't bad, either.
> 
> Oh, and some Viaje Exclusivo Leaded sticks I've been wanting to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Nice haul! I grabbed some dirty rats because I was out and love that size and a box of no9 belicosos because I was low on my stock.... I did get my H99 :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Nice haul! I grabbed some dirty rats because I was out and love that size and a box of no9 belicosos because I was low on my stock.... I did get my H99 :grin2:


Sweeet! I swear SBC comes up with deals every week that 1. are something I need/want to buy and 2. are too good of deals to pass up. If I ever want to stop spending money on cigars, I'll have to unsubscribe from their emails, lol.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Sweeet! I swear SBC comes up with deals every week that 1. are something I need/want to buy and 2. are too good of deals to pass up. If I ever want to stop spending money on cigars, I'll have to unsubscribe from their emails, lol.


Plus they give you extra points on those deals..... I have about $100 saved up in bonus points lol. I'll end up getting a box of something free or charge at some point.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Plus they give you extra points on those deals..... I have about $100 saved up in bonus points lol. I'll end up getting a box of something free or charge at some point.


I think i'm up to $87 so far, but I only started ordering from them in May, haha. I'm going to try to see how much I rack up before cashing in... I just wish I had discovered them sooner. It's been quite a journey working through all the various online retailers.


----------



## tacket

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> If I ever want to stop spending money on cigars, I'll have to unsubscribe from their emails, lol.


AND quit this place.


----------



## Dran

Shipment from @Blacklog_angler landed today!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Plus they give you extra points on those deals..... I have about $100 saved up in bonus points lol. I'll end up getting a box of something free or charge at some point.


Ha! I chuckled at this. You sound like my wife coming back from the mall, with a trunk full of bags, telling me how much she saved LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Bigjohn said:


> Ha! I chuckled at this. You sound like my wife coming back from the mall, with a trunk full of bags, telling me how much she saved LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey gotta spend money to make money! At least that's what I tell my wife :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

From a split with @Cigary. Can't wait to try one of these out...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Cigary

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> From a split with @Cigary. Can't wait to try one of these out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Yeah.....those are the ones....I'm licking my lips just looking at them. Read a ton of reviews on them yesterday and they're all good reviews....I bet they have crack in them.:surprise:


----------



## csk415

Mowing smokes restocked.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oliva refill. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Shaver702

Cigary said:


> Yeah.....those are the ones....I'm licking my lips just looking at them. Read a ton of reviews on them yesterday and they're all good reviews....I bet they have crack in them.:surprise:


Oh please report back on these. Been wanting to pull the trigger on these for some time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Shaver702 said:


> Oh please report back on these. Been wanting to pull the trigger on these for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Shaver702 said:


> Oh please report back on these. Been wanting to pull the trigger on these for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna wait... want them to be at their best.... 2 months. . start the clock.


----------



## SilkyJ

mpomario said:


> Shaver702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please report back on these. Been wanting to pull the trigger on these for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do it! They're worth it.


----------



## tacket

And now I begin my journey into lancero land. I've only ever had one before (Espinosa Laranja) and that was LONG before I understood patience in resting, draw frequency and seemingly most important for small RG sticks, draw intensity. I missed out on GOT14U's awesome lancer sale many moons ago, so here my collection begins. Picked up a 5ver of 858s just for good measure.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tacket said:


> And now I begin my journey into lancero land. I've only ever had one before (Espinosa Laranja) and that was LONG before I understood patience in resting, draw frequency and seemingly most important for small RG sticks, draw intensity. I missed out on GOT14U's awesome lancer sale many moons ago, so here my collection begins. Picked up a 5ver of 858s just for good measure.


Dude, yes! They give a very different perspective on the whole experience. Let me know if you want to try some others.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

well everyone had to keep talking about it and I caved haha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

First purchase and last purchase for a while.
Never had an illusione before but this box cost me 140 UK pounds if I bought it here in the UK it would cost me about 67,000.
Cant wait to try them they sound right up my street and iv heard nothing but good things about the Epernay. 
Hope everyone has a good end of the week! Much love. 
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Edgy85 said:


> First purchase and last purchase for a while.
> Never had an illusione before but this box cost me 140 UK pounds if I bought it here in the UK it would cost me about 67,000.
> Cant wait to try them they sound right up my street and iv heard nothing but good things about the Epernay.
> Hope everyone has a good end of the week! Much love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Nice pick up!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Edgy85

Kidvegas said:


> Nice pick up!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Yeah was a great deal. The retailer I use has all the illusione boxes down to like 170 dollars... Wish I had more cash in my bank haha

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Came out to LWC. Got a JR. Rojas rest blend barberpole en lancero to try. I hope these make it to production. Some more Viaje to try and more Statements in the other sizes I haven't tried yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Came out to LWC. Got a JR. Rojas rest blend barberpole en lancero to try. I hope these make it to production. Some more Viaje to try and more Statements in the other sizes I haven't tried yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul Mario.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Edgy85 said:


> First purchase and last purchase for a while.
> Never had an illusione before but this box cost me 140 UK pounds if I bought it here in the UK it would cost me about 67,000.
> Cant wait to try them they sound right up my street and iv heard nothing but good things about the Epernay.
> Hope everyone has a good end of the week! Much love.
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Good stick Stuart, You should enjoy that one.
I don't know how much 140 pounds is but 67,000 sounds like a lot :vs_laugh:


----------



## Edgy85

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Good stick Stuart, You should enjoy that one.
> 
> I don't know how much 140 pounds is but 67,000 sounds like a lot :vs_laugh:


Yeah looking forward to it Mark, raining today so can't get outside on my day off to smoke one! 
140 pounds is about 170-180 dollars roughly.
The good thing about buying cigars in dollars is once I see a price and convert that to pounds it seems like I'm saving money haha...its little mind tricks like that that makes this addiction more bareable.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRunkle92

@msmith1986 and myself decided to stop at one of the local shops and grabbed a few things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My CBid order finally came 2 weeks late because they apparently sell stuff they don't have these days. I really needed some cheap refills after the spending freeze for the last year, my stash is dwindling. The new AJ's, C&A Daddy Mac's, and DPG Legends I haven't had before. Everything was so hot when I opened the box, so fridge-freezer-fridge it is, then a few months acclimating to 65% is necessary at this point.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Well I jumped on the bandwagon too. First box purchase, albeit a small box. Still been purchasing 5ers but thought this was a deal not to pass up.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TX Cigar said:


> Well I jumped on the bandwagon too. First box purchase, albeit a small box. Still been purchasing 5ers but thought this was a deal not to pass up.


Two fivers might technically be the same as a 10-count box, but there is and always will be something special about buying an actual box of cigars. It might not change the flavor, or other aspects of the sticks, but smoking cigars is in part a sentimental sort of thing, so a box can add to the overall experience, in my opinion. Congrats on the Nortenos, those are some yummy cigars.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Came out to LWC. Got a JR. Rojas rest blend barberpole en lancero to try. I hope these make it to production. Some more Viaje to try and more Statements in the other sizes I haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That NR BP looks very interesting!


----------



## Bigjohn

While I am not typically the biggest fan of Rocky Patel cigars, I went to a Rocky Patel event today and Nish Patel was there. Great guy! We had an excellent time smoking cigars. I got some nice swag, a couple of great deals on cigars, and a few signatures to remember the event by. The RP 20th were free with box purchase and I also picked up some TAA exclusives


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Bigjohn said:


> While I am not typically the biggest fan of Rocky Patel cigars, I went to a Rocky Patel event today and Nish Patel was there. Great guy! We had an excellent time smoking cigars. I got some nice swag, a couple of great deals on cigars, and a few signatures to remember the event by. The RP 20th were free with box purchase and I also picked up some TAA exclusives
> 
> View attachment 253496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff man. I never make the events around here because they always seems to be when we're doing something as a family.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Took my wife to The Woodlands to go shopping for her birthday today. Gave her some time to herself and did some shopping of my own at a B&M close by.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Glad I got this out of the mailbox before it cooked. Janus Tobak COTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stopped in N Charleston. Looking for exclusive or special or something I dont have at home....I failed

I managed a couple R44s a Hemmingway and that Macanudo. I quit...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## kacey

Bigjohn said:


> While I am not typically the biggest fan of Rocky Patel cigars, I went to a Rocky Patel event today and Nish Patel was there. Great guy! We had an excellent time smoking cigars. I got some nice swag, a couple of great deals on cigars, and a few signatures to remember the event by. The RP 20th were free with box purchase and I also picked up some TAA exclusives
> 
> View attachment 253496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Told ya you would like Nsh.
He is a character.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Bigjohn said:


> While I am not typically the biggest fan of Rocky Patel cigars, I went to a Rocky Patel event today and Nish Patel was there. Great guy! We had an excellent time smoking cigars. I got some nice swag, a couple of great deals on cigars, and a few signatures to remember the event by. The RP 20th were free with box purchase and I also picked up some TAA exclusives
> 
> View attachment 253496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I met Nish years ago at a release party for the patel brothers cigar. He was super nice and actually took the time to sit and talk to me. Ended up getting a box of patel brothers signed by him and rocky.


----------



## Dran

Hickorynut said:


> Stopped in N Charleston. Looking for exclusive or special or something I dont have at home....I failed
> 
> I managed a couple R44s a Hemmingway and that Macanudo. I quit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Whatcha doin in SC?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

kacey said:


> Told ya you would like Nsh.
> He is a character.


No doubt! Thank you for the heads up on the event  Wish you could make it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

My Father event at a semi-local thursday!! Gonna try to get up there!! Maybe i can meet someone important!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Whatcha doin in SC?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Granddaughter BDay turn around trip. Basically a drive 5 hours, turnaround and drive back....lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

This past weeks haul...&#8230;.


----------



## haegejc

First pic is from Privada Club and the second is from SBCOTM. Looking forward to smoking all of these!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

ForMud said:


> This past weeks haul...&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 253622
> 
> 
> View attachment 253624
> 
> 
> View attachment 253626


Rojas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got a new tat, and right next door is the local cigar shop!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> Got a new tat, and right next door is the local cigar shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think of them when ya light em up.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

kacey said:


> Let me know what you think of them when ya light em up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Will do.... The new manager at the shop got their humidor under control, used to be a walk in Jungledor. He said he shoots for between 68-70% still a bit high for my taste, but its way better than the 80/80 they used to have! Good dude, maybe 25-30, not a cigar smomer but every time i go in there he asks me whats new, what she he try to stock. Takes a lot of pride in his humidor!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinSpider

D.E. Acid Croqueta


----------



## Mark in wi

Sweet Jane, Crazy Alice, and Fat Bottom Betty. All new to me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

European butter and dark chocolate notes :vs_smirk:


----------



## Rondo

Gumby-cr said:


> European butter and dark chocolate notes :vs_smirk:


The reviews say box worthy.

https://www.nassaucandy.com/cigar-chocolate-3pk-3oz-thompson.html


----------



## southpaw13

Whipped Cream and Chick Magnet from CFed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mark in wi said:


> Sweet Jane, Crazy Alice, and Fat Bottom Betty. All new to me.
> 
> View attachment 253752


Wait to smoke them till you feel like having a desert. They are a change of pace from regular cigars. Not bad if the timing is right.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> From a split with @Cigary. Can't wait to try one of these out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


post a review if you have time

i have some of those baking as well


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gummy Jones said:


> post a review if you have time
> 
> i have some of those baking as well


I definitely will, I'm very eager to give these a shot.


----------



## Peapaw

Dunhill Aged Maduro
Blackbird sampler
Hot Cocoa
Viaje Ten Plus Two and a Half Anniversary red.


----------



## Mark in wi

Mark in wi said:


> Sweet Jane, Crazy Alice, and Fat Bottom Betty. All new to me.
> View attachment 253752


Just wondering if these need to be separated from the rest of the humidor? I don't think these are infused but will they taint the others? Same question about separating a couple Nub Javas.
Thanks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mark in wi said:


> Just wondering if these need to be separated from the rest of the humidor? I don't think these are infused but will they taint the others? Same question about separating a couple Nub Javas.
> Thanks


The Javas need to be separated


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell replenishment


----------



## RumNSmokeNYC

While on a road trip back from Williamsburg, picked up these:

AJF New World
MF La Opulencia
Perdomo Habano Sun Grown
Padron 1926


----------



## Edgy85

Wrong


----------



## Rondo

Cbid Guardians and Cfed Trouble Makers


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Cbid Guardians and Cfed Trouble Makers
> 
> View attachment 254040


Nice. You can add an extra trouble maker to your stash tomorrow. Just sayin.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Dunhill Aged Maduro
> Blackbird sampler
> Hot Cocoa
> Viaje Ten Plus Two and a Half Anniversary red.


Have you had the Dunhill Aged Maduro before? That is one I've never seen around here or tried. Let me know what you think when you do smoke some though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Have you had the Dunhill Aged Maduro before? That is one I've never seen around here or tried. Let me know what you think when you do smoke some though.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've had a 5er of short robusto, I smoked a couple ROTT and wasn't really impressed but after a couple of months rest they mellowed quite nicely. 
These are coronas, I got them on Cbid freefall for a little over $36


----------



## the camaro show

A sampler to branch out more and to help fill my new cooler!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Cbid fivers along with some tabernacles from @Humphrey's Ghost



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

FyR Cabinet Seleccion MADURO - Magicos [4/5's] 
1 box.

Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero Toro 5pk

My Father La Opulencia BP Robusto 5pk

Cigar Page is having a ridiculous sale... FREE SHIPPING.... somebody hep me!!


----------



## haegejc

Boutique Sampler from @GOT14U. Thank you. I've really been wanting to try a NR cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cigary said:


> FyR Cabinet Seleccion MADURO - Magicos [4/5's]
> 1 box.
> 
> Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero Toro 5pk
> 
> My Father La Opulencia BP Robusto 5pk
> 
> Cigar Page is having a ridiculous sale... FREE SHIPPING.... somebody hep me!!


I recommend stocking up.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

kacey said:


> I recommend stocking up.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


My wallet says to me...WTH!?!?

Cossie pretty much talked me into this... Godfathered me....a deal I couldn't refuse and picked up the other 3 while window shopping.


----------



## Cossie

Cigary said:


> My wallet says to me...WTH!?!?
> 
> Cossie pretty much talked me into this... Godfathered me....a deal I couldn't refuse and picked up the other 3 while window shopping.


Like Don Corlenone himself!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Stopped to pick me up a few smaller sticks earlier and ran into a Buckeye Land that somehow made its way down here. I refuse to smoke anything that says Buckeye on it this close to football season but my drinking buddy from work is a Ohio state fan so I'll just bomb him with it.


----------



## Peapaw

Picked up at Casa de M...

The wife's and mine.


----------



## jmt8706

Peapaw said:


> Picked up at Casa de M...
> 
> The wife's and mine.


That RYJ Reserve Maduro is a tasty stick.


----------



## lex61

A CBid auction I'd forgotten I bid on until I got the notice I'd won. Added a Xikar lighter for $10.

And a fiver of Tabernacles from @Humphrey's Ghost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> Picked up at Casa de M...
> 
> The wife's and mine.


PeaPaw. The SD 300 Hands is a go to of mine!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> PeaPaw. The SD 300 Hands is a go to of mine!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it mentioned a few times here so when I saw it I grabbed it.


----------



## Peapaw

And today I picked these up from Smoker's Abbey, the unbanded one is a Saint Francis, a house blend.


----------



## the camaro show

Another sampler I bought. Just to show you guys I buy sticks and don’t mooch.


----------



## Matt_21

Edited


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

the camaro show said:


> Another sampler I bought. Just to show you guys I buy sticks and don't mooch.


That's quite the sampler, though not strictly NC... Can't say I remember anything like that being offered here. Good sticks, though. Look forward to seeing pics of you turning them to ash!


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## mpomario

Nuice! The best size too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally got my long-awaited first box of Plasencia Alma del Fuego Flama (panatelas) and I couldn't be more excited! These cigars look and smell like pure perfection. I might just have to burn one tonight ROTT, you know, for science! 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

JR Burlington, NC store got me again. 10 OG OSOK and Tat Cabiguan Maduro (total 30 sticks out the door for avg $6ea)


----------



## Ewood

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally got my long-awaited first box of Plasencia Alma del Fuego Flama (panatelas) and I couldn't be more excited! These cigars look and smell like pure perfection. I might just have to burn one tonight ROTT, you know, for science!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Dude that is sick!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally got my long-awaited first box of Plasencia Alma del Fuego Flama (panatelas) and I couldn't be more excited! These cigars look and smell like pure perfection. I might just have to burn one tonight ROTT, you know, for science!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Are all the Alma box tops ashtrays?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Are all the Alma box tops ashtrays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That they are. I wish they weren't, though. They're definitely high on the awesome packaging list, but when you buy multiple boxes, they just become unnecessary. I'd rather have them drop the ashtray box top, and reduce the price. Either way, I'm still gonna buy em, haha.


----------



## -Stinky-

Summer purchases starting to roll in. LP9 Corona Viva and a box of last czar. About 3 months acclimation time for these and ill fire one up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

-Stinky- said:


> Summer purchases starting to roll in. LP9 Corona Viva and a box of last czar. About 3 months acclimation time for these and ill fire one up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, @-Stinky-, good to see ya! Looks like a nice haul!


----------



## -Stinky-

greypilgrim76 said:


> Hey, @-Stinky-, good to see ya! Looks like a nice haul!


Work and school taking up too much time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

CI superstore









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Some recent deliveries: sampler from @GOT14U










and some La Palina Black Labels









Ryan


----------



## GOT14U

g1k said:


> Some recent deliveries: sampler from @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some La Palina Black Labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Glad they got there bud, the unbanded is a AR bullet with a name, good morning stick IMO

Always loved those LP blacks! Good pickup

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## -Stinky-

Couple goodies here about to go into the deep sleep for a couple months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

C Fed order and some batch 34 Nicaraguan Maduros!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Had one and had to have more ...










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Winter stock
Tempus by AB and CAO Basin and Anaconda


----------



## tacket

First box from Privada. Will give it a couple months to see how this turns out.

Room 101 Death Bucket
Padilla 1932 Corona
Kuwait Diplomat Cigar (for Beyond Cigar lounge)

... and a wittle itty bitty boveda.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Connecticut


----------



## Edgy85

tacket said:


> First box from Privada. Will give it a couple months to see how this turns out.
> 
> Room 101 Death Bucket
> 
> Padilla 1932 Corona
> 
> Kuwait Diplomat Cigar (for Beyond Cigar lounge)
> 
> ... and a wittle itty bitty boveda.


My room 101 never came with cello 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

Rocky Patel royal vintage box of 20 w/ a free box of 10 rp decade in toro from cigar intl


----------



## mpomario

ChrisFromBrklyn said:


> Rocky Patel royal vintage box of 20 w/ a free box of 10 rp decade in toro from cigar intl


Both good smokes especially in the smaller ring gauges.

Today from Elite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Both good smokes especially in the smaller ring gauges.
> 
> Today from Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing elite is in Dallas? Any idea if they will ship? I want some of those BOTL singles but haven't found them in singles yet.


----------



## Gummy Jones

sampler from @GOT14U

forgot to take a pic

thanks


----------



## Westside Threat

Is there a difference between the Rojas Statement at Underground and the Rojas Statement Habano at Cigar Federation?


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Is there a difference between the Rojas Statement at Underground and the Rojas Statement Habano at Cigar Federation?


Looks like a Maduro at Underground and a Habano at CFed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Looks like a Maduro at Underground and a Habano at CFed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## g1k

Nortenos from last week and a small sampler from a wonderful cigar shop on the reservation in the southern tier NY.



















Ryan


----------



## lex61

Some big-ass Illusiones for golf










Noel Rojas UG House Blend Maduros. These look tasty!










And who doesn't love stickers?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YingKo

Smoked the Room 101 Farce earlier. The guy at the cigar lounge recommended it but I didn't care for it.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Guessing elite is in Dallas? Any idea if they will ship? I want some of those BOTL singles but haven't found them in singles yet.


I asked and they said sometimes they ship but usually only boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

lex61 said:


> Some big-ass Illusiones for golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Rojas UG House Blend Maduros. These look tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesn't love stickers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those house blends have a closed foot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> Those house blends have a closed foot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## restomod

g1k said:


> Nortenos from last week and a small sampler from a wonderful cigar shop on the reservation in the southern tier NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Shop name?


----------



## mpomario

lex61 said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are gooood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Well under $4 a stick, I couldn't resist. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> Those are gooood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look awesome. Seem to be very well constructed and the color is even darker than the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nstoltzner

lex61 said:


> A CBid auction I'd forgotten I bid on until I got the notice I'd won.  Added a Xikar lighter for $10.
> 
> And a fiver of Tabernacles from @Humphrey's Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let me know how those Tabernacles on bottom are. Been wanting to try em.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Well under $4 a stick, I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost as good as my sampler for sale! Lol....endless plug

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Cossie

Just came in today.......YAAAAYY!!!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

restomod said:


> Shop name?


Smokin' Bear Cigars. Located on West Bank Perimeter Road.

Ryan


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fuego Flamas and Rojas/UG House Blends


----------



## Razorhog

Southern Draw sampler.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Fuego Flamas and Rojas/UG House Blends


Would love to see your packed humidors mark.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Edgy85 said:


> Would love to see your packed humidors mark.
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Half a dozen party coolers stacked up in a back closet.
Plenty of guys here would put me to shame.


----------



## Edgy85

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Half a dozen party coolers stacked up in a back closet.
> 
> Plenty of guys here would put me to shame.


Guys like yourself and kacey and others should make videos of your stash and put a link to the vids on a brand new thread. I love watching stuff like that.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Fuego Flamas and Rojas/UG House Blends


Interested in those house blends. May toss some maduros in with the stripes tomorrow.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

greasemonger said:


> Interested in those house blends. May toss some maduros in with the stripes tomorrow.


They smell fantastic grease.


----------



## the camaro show

So did a trade on another board technically, the guy wanted to clear out his humi and just focus on pipes told me to buy a few tins of pipe tobacco and he’d send some sticks. So I guess not bad for $30 a few I’ve never heard of. He said most of these have 5 years on them.


----------



## Cossie

the camaro show said:


> So did a trade on another board technically, the guy wanted to clear out his humi and just focus on pipes told me to buy a few tins of pipe tobacco and he'd send some sticks. So I guess not bad for $30 a few I've never heard of. He said most of these have 5 years on them.


Looks like there's some good stuff in there

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Already acclimating. HE Brazilian. Smell like they may be tasty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Of course I went to the B&M before going home today 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little noobish B&M sampler while in Savannah. You guys got me curious about Saka sticks so I grabbed a couple to try.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Crowned Heads Sampler from @Deuce Da Masta. All new to me except the Jericho Hill. Most excited to try the La Careme. Thanks for the sweet deal dude!


----------



## the camaro show

Another sampler. Really trying to stock up now that I have the cooler.


----------



## Olecharlie

Snagged these from @Gumby-cr


----------



## Matt_21

A great BOTL shared a coupon code and a tip that these were on sale.
Had to get some. Went with the Mandible size. 4.5x60


----------



## poppajon75

Received a gorgeous looking AF Don Carlos 5er from @Stinky via his summer humidor explosion sale. A couple Undercrown Shades must have wanted to visit the Gulf Coast as well. Thank you for the extras. They'll go great with the single source Guatemalan coffee I'm waiting on one of these mornings.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little delivery today. Decided one box of CH 2019 LC46 wasn't enough. And a box of RoMa CroMagnon that is never heard of before, a tiny little 5 1/2 x 37 Breuil!



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Picking up some EZ odds and ends.


----------



## haegejc

Joya de Nicaragua Silver Ultra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat ME II Churchill and Toro :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Beauties from @-Stinky-








and a little more winter stock


----------



## Edgy85

Loved the la matin size and saw these were still available at 180 dollars... Had to get them.
Cant wait to get stuck in to these!! 
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A couple of yums arrived today, already set down for a long nap. 



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Shaver702

Got a few sticks off @cjmmm47
Thanks bud for the great sticks. Most of these have some good age to them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

My reward for not killing anyone in airports the last few days......

Blackbird Raven, NR Statement Habano and Project7....the Aganorsa sampler came a few days ago....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Silver Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke and great size. They really hit their stride after nine months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

From SBC...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I've been meaning to try some Garcia stuff and @*-Stinky-* offered these up in his crazy sale. They look and smell delicious. Seriously tempted to smoke one ROTT, but I'm going to let them settle down first.


----------



## tacket

Some sticks I picked up from @-Stinky- thanks for the sweet deal and the guard!


----------



## g1k

Recent cbid order arrived to refill the go-to tupperdor










Ryan


----------



## poppajon75

Just a little pick up from a CP sale.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Little of both today haha

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## zcziggy

that cooper & thief looks interesting


----------



## Razorhog

La Imperiosa










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigarandpipes COTM







o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cigarandpipes COTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a pretty good selection. A doomsayer, SD sola de Gloria and dark Sumatra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC should be paying me... Although I had racked up enough points to get $100 off this delivery. 




























Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> SBC should be paying me... Although I had racked up enough points to get $100 off this delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Wow. Great haul!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Privada Club delivery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Got these in today.


----------



## csk415

Matt_21 said:


> Got these in today.


Nice haul. Where did the CH come from.


----------



## Matt_21

csk415 said:


> Nice haul. Where did the CH come from.


A guy on another forum


----------



## jmt8706

One of my samplers delivered today, the other two should be here with the mail later.


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Stripes and Rojas UG shop blend


----------



## mpomario

Matt_21 said:


> Got these in today.


Wow. An LC 15-19 run. Nice pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I asked if anyone had tried Blanco cigars, and got a few replies saying they were good. 
@Cigary did all the leg work, tracked some down and offered to split a box with me.

Thanks Gary.


----------



## Cigary

Peapaw said:


> I asked if anyone had tried Blanco cigars, and got a few replies saying they were good.
> @Cigary did all the leg work, tracked some down and offered to split a box with me.
> 
> Thanks Gary.


My pleasure....haven't had one from this order but am patiently waiting for the first one...towards the end of Sept. :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did u do? Give me half of your purchase? No need for that, but you probably should of bought a box of statements! Just sayin bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Rojas Stripes and Rojas UG shop blend


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Rojas Stripes and Rojas UG shop blend


Oh sorry here you go!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

greasemonger said:


> Rojas Stripes and Rojas UG shop blend


I smoked one of my house blends pretty much ROTT. Loved it enough to where I figured I'd buy a bundle only to find them sold out. I'll have to keep an eye open for those as they're definitely worth the price of admission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Little of both today haha
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Party on.....man.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> I asked if anyone had tried Blanco cigars, and got a few replies saying they were good.
> @Cigary did all the leg work, tracked some down and offered to split a box with me.
> 
> Thanks Gary.


Great buy! Love em!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Punishers have arrived








along with more winter stock


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Punishers have arrived
> 
> View attachment 256014
> 
> 
> along with more winter stock
> 
> View attachment 256016


Don't let em sit long. They're best right off the vine..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## streetz166

Padron 40th and 80th to make this draw look better 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> What did u do? Give me half of your purchase? No need for that, but you probably should of bought a box of statements! Just sayin bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I should have bought a box of Robustos!


----------



## Edgy85

@BobP sent me this awesome parcel and blew the bloody doors off.
He was very kind enough to purchase the sobremesa brulee threesome and send them across the pond. 
Not tried any of these and the unbanded unnamed one on the far right has peaked my interest.
Thanks again my man. Very generous of you.
Listen out for the return fire.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> @BobP sent me this awesome parcel and blew the bloody doors off.
> He was very kind enough to purchase the sobremesa brulee threesome and send them across the pond.
> Not tried any of these and the unbanded unnamed one on the far right has peaked my interest.
> Thanks again my man. Very generous of you.
> Listen out for the return fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a nice gesture @BobP! Enjoy brother!


----------



## mpomario

Had to hit up UG after work today for that 20% off sale. You shouted seen the stack of out going boxes. Kory was busy all day. Snagged the last two Sabor de Estelí (haven't had the lancero) and some stripes as well as some other new ones to try. New blends of the BLTC also. They had tons of stripes left but yeah no house blend maduro left except the 6x60. Heard good tbings about the PLM. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Arrived yesterday and forgot to take a pic before I stashed them away 

Tenner Viaje Private Keep 2019
Fiver of the new Drew Estate BOTL cigar of each size


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

streetz166 said:


> Padron 40th and 80th to make this draw look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That drawer looks just fine to me... :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

Small pick up today at Elite. Knocks some off my list. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Normally I don't buy boxes. Heard good things about this one, price was right, free shipping and lighter


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> Normally I don't buy boxes. Heard good things about this one, price was right, free shipping and lighter


I have been buying a box of warped every month for a while now, they are my morning coffee smoke pretty much every day

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Arrived yesterday and forgot to take a pic before I stashed them away
> 
> Tenner Viaje Private Keep 2019
> Fiver of the new Drew Estate BOTL cigar of each size


Did you get the Tangerine? I JUST saw them advertised this morning...SMH!......


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Normally I don't buy boxes. Heard good things about this one, price was right, free shipping and lighter


Boxes eh? Next stop... coolidors and wineadors! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday and forgot to take a pic before I stashed them away
> 
> Tenner Viaje Private Keep 2019
> Fiver of the new Drew Estate BOTL cigar of each size
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the Tangerine? I JUST saw them advertised this morning...SMH!......
Click to expand...

Yes. SBC got them like a week before CFED did.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Yes. SBC got them like a week before CFED did.


That makes sense. I got back from Commiefornia with a bazillion emails I just deposited in the round file....I guess I should have reviewed them...oh well....nice haul!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Well @Olecharlie pushed me over the edge with sending me some statements...figured I might as well buy a box since I waited all year for their release.
























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Well @Olecharlie pushed me over the edge with sending me some statements...figured I might as well buy a box since I waited all year for their release.
























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

My Statement came today too!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Well @Olecharlie pushed me over the edge with sending me some statements...figured I might as well buy a box since I waited all year for their release.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Glad to see that alien was exorcised from your brain.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Well @Olecharlie pushed me over the edge with sending me some statements...figured I might as well buy a box since I waited all year for their release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Those are just so nice to look at and even better to smoke!


----------



## Calidecks

So I got this bomb in the mail!!! Very cool of @GunnyJ!!!

A few I haven't tried yet. What a great surprise!! Thank you sir!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Can someone school me please?

Mike.
_______________


----------



## zcziggy

Calidecks said:


> Can someone school me please?
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


ok...since you asked: it should go under "cigar bombs", not "what's your latest purchase" :smile2:
now you owe me an apple


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> So I got this bomb in the mail!!! Very cool of @GunnyJ!!!
> 
> A few I haven't tried yet. What a great surprise!! Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Can someone move this post??? I make a mistake 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

zcziggy said:


> ok...since you asked: it should go under "cigar bombs", not "what's your latest purchase" :smile2:
> now you owe me an apple


Thank you. I knew I screwed up!

Mike.
_______________


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Those are just so nice to look at and even better to smoke!


That is no lie! Next up Blue Bonnets

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Well @Olecharlie pushed me over the edge with sending me some statements...figured I might as well buy a box since I waited all year for their release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


All the ranting on these has me thinking I may need to snag a few as our likes are similar.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> All the ranting on these has me thinking I may need to snag a few as our likes are similar.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Do yourself a favor grab as many boxes as you can I'm really thinking about ordering three more

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> All the ranting on these has me thinking I may need to snag a few as our likes are similar.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


You do, you do, you should! Their Goooood!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Do yourself a favor grab as many boxes as you can I'm really thinking about ordering three more
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!





Olecharlie said:


> You do, you do, you should! Their Goooood!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean this in the nicest possible way...

I hate you both

now to see who has them in stock


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JtAv8tor said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way...
> 
> I hate you both
> 
> now to see who has them in stock


UG exclusive.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> UG exclusive.


Yeah, all they are selling is singles as of right now sadly


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah, all they are selling is singles as of right now sadly


Call them JT, they may very well have a box.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Call them JT, they may very well have a box.


Yep or I may hit up some one here willing to do a trade for a 5er


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

Just received my weekly pick ups from the devil site 2 boxes Oliva Serie V Melanio regular and maduro in robusto for 115 all together and picked up a 5er of 5 vegas series a in rubusto


----------



## haegejc

SBCOTM Delivery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Rondo said:


> View attachment 256332


Holy sh#t. If you wanna trade let me know haha 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep or I may hit up some one here willing to do a trade for a 5er


I might be game


----------



## Olecharlie

Under $3.50 a stick shipped.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Might have an addiction ...just might

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Might have an addiction ...just might
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


More like a cigarexual transmitted disease....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

I really like those Oak & Edens


----------



## Natefiet

Latest purchase from CBID. I'm getting to the point with my collection that I can rest these for a month + before I run out of sticks to smoke  

We're getting there!








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Padron mail is the best mail.

Great deal on these from a little known online vendor Egars.com I've ordered from them several times over the course of 12 years or so and always get treated well. Just wanted y'all to know they're worth a look. Particularly if you're interested in Padron x000's 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

San Lotano Requiem Maduro. PDR El Trovador Maduro. One of the PDR's are gone already









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> More like a cigarexual transmitted disease....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Gotta be careful of stickphyllis

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Nice little haul arrived today.






























Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Cossie said:


> San Lotano Requiem Maduro. PDR El Trovador Maduro. One of the PDR's are gone already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


san lotano is becoming my go to cigar, really good


----------



## mpomario

Edgy85 said:


> Nice little haul arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Really nice pick up. Are those the Last Call Flaquitas? And are those the Serie V no. 4?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

mpomario said:


> Really nice pick up. Are those the Last Call Flaquitas? And are those the Serie V no. 4?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are indeed. Good eye!
Got the boxes half price so got a really good deal. Happy with them 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Grab-A-Gar refill order.....avg 2.25 each....ima happy boy.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Cossie

zcziggy said:


> san lotano is becoming my go to cigar, really good


I agree. They're definitely on my regular rotation

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> Grab-A-Gar refill order.....avg 2.25 each....ima happy boy....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How are the La Aurora Corojos? I always stop myself before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> How are the La Aurora Corojos? I always stop myself before pulling the trigger.


I had a couple last fall, and remember them to be pepper, cinnamon and nuts.

I have fond memories of La Aurora, Padilla, 5 Vegas etc.. and since I got them for 9 bucks I figured they deserved some space inthe grab-a-gar bucket. :smile2:


----------



## lex61

Viaje Private Keep Tangerine along with a freebie Norteno. These look fantastic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> How are the La Aurora Corojos? I always stop myself before pulling the trigger.


I really like the corona sized ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

I picked these up from JR in Burlington NC on the way to the Fountain boat factory.










Ryan


----------



## lex61

Mostly kept my wallet in my pocket for the Rocky Mountain Cigar Fest on Saturday but here's a few things I picked up.

Plasencia Reserva Original are organic. I've never had a Plasencia and the price was decent so I split a box with my buddy.

Bonsai is a collaboration between Aganorsa and Cigar Dojo that debuted at the festival. A bundle of ten that I also split.

The Villiger rep had two sampler packs left that he sold us for $12.50 each just so he could leave. I've also never had a Villiger but I figured for that price I really couldn't go too wrong. Should be a worthy purchase.

I don't know how other cigar events work, but good deals were virtually nonexistent here. A few boxes I looked at were easily 25-40% higher than online prices. I understand marketing and travel costs play in, but when buying direct from the manufacturer I would expect at least competitive pricing. That said, there was a whole lot of cigars bought at those prices so obviously they can get away with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Still meeting random singles, commitment is so hard for me. 
Can any Roma buffs help me understand the difference between a Cromag EMH vs a non EMH? they look the same and I feel I've been had by the marketing department.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Latest purchase from Holts (all the goodies, only $90)...


----------



## disco_potato

Ren Huggins said:


> Still meeting random singles, commitment is so hard for me.
> Can any Roma buffs help me understand the difference between a Cromag EMH vs a non EMH? they look the same and I feel I've been had by the marketing department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


EMH is the size, so is knuckle Dragger. That's it. They both have black bands so same line, Cromagnon.


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Mostly kept my wallet in my pocket for the Rocky Mountain Cigar Fest on Saturday but here's a few things I picked up.
> 
> Plasencia Reserva Original are organic. I've never had a Plasencia and the price was decent so I split a box with my buddy.
> 
> Bonsai is a collaboration between Aganorsa and Cigar Dojo that debuted at the festival. A bundle of ten that I also split.
> 
> The Villiger rep had two sampler packs left that he sold us for $12.50 each just so he could leave. I've also never had a Villiger but I figured for that price I really couldn't go too wrong. Should be a worthy purchase.
> 
> I don't know how other cigar events work, but good deals were virtually nonexistent here. A few boxes I looked at were easily 25-40% higher than online prices. I understand marketing and travel costs play in, but when buying direct from the manufacturer I would expect at least competitive pricing. That said, there was a whole lot of cigars bought at those prices so obviously they can get away with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those Palencia look good, tried something organic once and didn't like it. Tempted to give these a try.


----------



## Ren Huggins

disco_potato said:


> EMH is the size, so is knuckle Dragger. That's it. They both have black bands so same line, Cromagnon.


Thanks! I thought so... Well a good lesson in croMag vitolas has been learned.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ren Huggins said:


> Thanks! I thought so... Well a good lesson in croMag vitolas has been learned.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


What quadrant of ATL are you in? If NE, Ligero Tobacco House in Buford has a killer selection of all things Romacraft (and a ton of other boutique stuff too).


----------



## Ren Huggins

greasemonger said:


> What quadrant of ATL are you in? If NE, Ligero Tobacco House in Buford has a killer selection of all things Romacraft (and a ton of other boutique stuff too).


I'm south of the airport but I'm traveling between home and Athens for work. I looked that spot up and it looks like a good detour to make when I take lady Huggins to Chateau Elan.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm south of the airport but I'm traveling between home and Athens for work. I looked that spot up and it looks like a good detour to make when I take lady Huggins to Chateau Elan.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


chateau elan???? man...you getting fancy on us :smile2:


----------



## greasemonger

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm south of the airport but I'm traveling between home and Athens for work. I looked that spot up and it looks like a good detour to make when I take lady Huggins to Chateau Elan.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Nice we are going to Chateau Sept 14-15th. Jeez thats a heluva haul for work (I say that as I get ready to head to Savannah for my weekly daytrip lol). Also of note: check out the Southern section for a meetup /herf possibly on the 13th.


----------



## Ren Huggins

greasemonger said:


> Nice we are going to Chateau Sept 14-15th. Jeez thats a heluva haul for work (I say that as I get ready to head to Savannah for my weekly daytrip lol). Also of note: check out the Southern section for a meetup /herf possibly on the 13th.


Oh man Savannah is a true haul if you're coming from Buford! That drive to Savannah is not the funnest for me. And hopefully after I get the office in Athens running smoothly I won't have to take that ride as much either.
Enjoy that Chateau Port and I'll check out the herf details!


zcziggy said:


> chateau elan???? man...you getting fancy on us :smile2:


Ha! Not this guy, the ol lady likes to staycation out there so I have to tag along.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Closure by Rojas


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Closure by Rojas


Yeah I snagged some of these as well 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I snagged some of these as well
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Look pretty good but are very lightweight


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Look pretty good but are very lightweight


Interested to know what you think after burning one


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Interested to know what you think after burning one


It might be a little while. Noel is cranking out releases lately, and last night's house blend just wasn't ready for prime time. UG has some stripes and closure left surprisingly and has 15% today. I'd imagine they'll move.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> It might be a little while. Noel is cranking out releases lately, and last night's house blend just wasn't ready for prime time. UG has some stripes and closure left surprisingly and has 15% today. I'd imagine they'll move.


Whats the discount code?


----------



## mpomario

#laborday is the UG code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Went for a massage today and stopped at a local B&M. I haven’t been there before and man I was impressed at their selection. Tons of Boutiques! Top row from CFed and bottom from the B&M.


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Whats the discount code?


#laborday sorry it took me so long to reply. Long day


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm south of the airport but I'm traveling between home and Athens for work. I looked that spot up and it looks like a good detour to make when I take lady Huggins to Chateau Elan.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Let me know if you ever head toward Boutier Winery....Victor is a hoot, and it's always a good time tasting there....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Just a couple orders arrived.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Let me know if you ever head toward Boutier Winery....Victor is a hoot, and it's always a good time tasting there....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I just looked at the reviews and about to show the wine master. It's not too far either, thanks for the heads up!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

A couple of recent purchases...









Warped Lirio Rojo with an unknown freebie that looks and smells great.
















A fiver of HendriX from CigarFed. These were advertised as something from a boutique brand that was ultimately released with a different wrapper. A dark rich smelling beauty with a closed foot. Can't wait to try these.









HendriX on the left, Rojas UG House Blend on the right. Hmmmmmm....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Herencia Cubana Core, AB Tempus, Cao Criollo, Cao sampler


----------



## Natefiet

Undercrown Dogma from smokeinn.com
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Split with @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some goodies from Beehive Cigars in SLC

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> Some goodies from Beehive Cigars in SLC
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Nice haul


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Some goodies from Beehive Cigars in SLC
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Nice, you got your Santa Muertes. I've enjoyed these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Took advantage of the Labor Day sale at CFed for 3 different 4 pack samples that I've never had.


----------



## BobP

Fox mystery sampler.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed COTM Club ~

Descriptions:
https://store.cigarfederation.com/blogs/cigar-of-the-month-club/september-2019-cigar-of-the-month


----------



## mpomario

Can’t wait to get mine. Been wanting to try all of them. That Chick Magnet should be pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ezra COTM arrived today as well










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

Received a few items today... a combination from Cigar-page, (CBid first ever),Small Batch and CFed.


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Can't wait to get mine. Been wanting to try all of them. That Chick Magnet should be pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The chick magnet is a great smoke


----------



## Rondo

Recommend by @GOT14U
He hasn't ever been wrong.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Recommend by @GOT14U
> 
> He hasn't ever been wrong.
> 
> View attachment 258272


I'm gonna screen shot this for my wife to read..... lol.... I hope you like them man!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

I'm not sure if freebies count as a purchase, but here's a few I received from Fox Cigars. No identifying information with these so it's my own blind sampler and I may never know what they were. They did tell me the middle one was a test cigar from a Nicaraguan factory that they'd been aging for about a year, but that's all I know.










Is this just a blemish of a leaf? It doesn't wipe off so I'm guessing that's what it is.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sun and or water spot it looks like 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Archun

lex61 said:


> Is this just a blemish of a leaf? It doesn't wipe off so I'm guessing that's what it is.


Light 'em up, smoke 'em up...:cb


----------



## UBC03

lex61 said:


> I'm not sure if freebies count as a purchase, but here's a few I received from Fox Cigars. No identifying information with these so it's my own blind sampler and I may never know what they were. They did tell me the middle one was a test cigar from a Nicaraguan factory that they'd been aging for about a year, but that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a blemish of a leaf? It doesn't wipe off so I'm guessing that's what it is.


It's how they mark the ones with excess toxins.. rest assured, I have hazmat training and access to proper disposal techniques.. so with that being said, I am the only one that can properly dispose of that cigar. Address is in my bio.. due your duty for the country and the environment. Ship it out before it's too late...

Or it could be a water spot. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

UBC03 said:


> It's how they mark the ones with excess toxins.. rest assured, I have hazmat training and access to proper disposal techniques.. so with that being said, I am the only one that can properly dispose of that cigar. Address is in my bio.. due your duty for the country and the environment. Ship it out before it's too late...
> 
> Or it could be a water spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Man, the degree of unselfishness on this forum never ceases to amaze me. That's really helping a brother out!


----------



## Travoline

lex61 said:


> Man, the degree of unselfishness on this forum never ceases to amaze me. That's really helping a brother out!


He is taking one for the team. Class act... probably the first time that has been said about a Browns fan also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Little Isabela grab. Needed more Pepperheads before the fall new release. Not sure what the 6x60 with the pepperhead look is. I don't see that one on their site...maybe its the release???


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> Little Isabela grab. Needed more Pepperheads before the fall new release. Not sure what the 6x60 is with the pepperhead look is. I don't see that one on their site...maybe its the release???


Nice snag. Always a solid stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Nice sampler courtesy of @Blacklog_angler










And monthly club picks from SBC










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Delivery from SBC. Mi Querida Triqui Traca sampler and because of @GOT14U a sampler of the FQ Proper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Delivery from SBC. Mi Querida Triqui Traca sampler and because of @GOT14U a sampler of the FQ Proper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a mighty Proper purchase right there!


----------



## lex61

Bought these last week the same day the latest EZ was released. With a 30% discount and free shipping from SBC it was pretty much a no brainer.


----------



## bulletbone07

lex61 said:


> Bought these last week the same day the latest EZ was released. With a 30% discount and free shipping from SBC it was pretty much a no brainer.


The Las Calavareas is one I def want to try !!!


----------



## bulletbone07

Bought these at my local shop. The Oliva serie V and Joya DE Dark Corojo are ones I really like . All the others will be brand new to me ! Any recommendations for my first one to try tonight!?


----------



## WABOOM

Seriously the best value ever for handmade NC


----------



## jmt8706

First time ordering from CFED. Ordered some sticks that sounded tasty.

1x Ezra Zion FHK - Inspired 5.5 x 50 / Single
1x Ezra Zion Jamais Vu - Gran Robusto 50 x 5.25 / Single
1x Ezra Zion TANTRUM - Prensado Pequeno Box-Press 4.44 x 44 / Single
1x Ezra Zion All My EX's Maduro - Robusto 5 x 50 / Single
1x The Collective - Single
1x HOT COCOA - 5 Pack


----------



## greasemonger

Root Beer split with @JtAv8tor and a box split with @Hickorynut of the original habano Exs perhaps I'll go grab that last box of toros later if ya wanna split that one too. May as well run that well dry while we still have the chance. As long as those Exs have rested at 5pts in general pop Ima go ahead and give em the cryo treatment. Thanks again gentleman


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Root Beer split with @*JtAv8tor* and a box split with @*Hickorynut* of the original habano Exs perhaps I'll go grab that last box of toros later if ya wanna split that one too. May as well run that well dry while we still have the chance. As long as those Exs have rested at 5pts in general pop Ima go ahead and give em the cryo treatment. Thanks again gentleman


Do you remember how long ago EZ releases the Root Beer Float? I think they gave me a sticker with another order BEFORE they even released those. Or...I'm starting to go senile :surprise:


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Do you remember how long ago EZ releases the Root Beer Float? I think they gave me a sticker with another order BEFORE they even released those. Or...I'm starting to go senile :surprise:


They did. Apparently this is the maduro version.


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> They did. Apparently this is the maduro version.


That would explain it. Thanks :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Root Beer split with @JtAv8tor and a box split with @Hickorynut of the original habano Exs perhaps I'll go grab that last box of toros later if ya wanna split that one too. May as well run that well dry while we still have the chance. As long as those Exs have rested at 5pts in general pop Ima go ahead and give em the cryo treatment. Thanks again gentleman


Probably a good idea.....cause I still only have one box... :serious:


----------



## jmt8706

Stocking up for the winter.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Probably a good idea.....cause I still only have one box... :serious:


Dang make me feel bad asking you to split


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Dang make me feel bad asking you to split


I am in on a split !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Dang make me feel bad asking you to split


Don't...cuz that worked out to help with the Serino Taino I ordered after having one there...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Mix and match box split from the Crowned Heads event tonight.


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> I am in on a split !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


It may be a minute before I can get back out there, but they've sat this long, so I doubt theyre going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stopped by B&M n the way home from airport 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Natefiet

My latest take from CBID. I really like that you can buy singles!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Just got my SBCOTM delivered. Two cigars I would never buy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

haegejc said:


> Just got my SBCOTM delivered. Two cigars I would never buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this haul


----------



## BobP

Picture came out like crap. But, these definitely have some age on them.


----------



## haegejc

haegejc said:


> Just got my SBCOTM delivered. Two cigars I would never buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Question! Should I store this cigar in its coffin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

haegejc said:


> Question! Should I store this cigar in its coffin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always stored with the coffin slightly cracked just as a precautionary measure, but I have never had any issues storing in the coffin.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> I have always stored with the coffin slightly cracked just as a precautionary measure, but I have never had any issues storing in the coffin.


Same here

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Thanks for the info! Going to save that one for a very special celebration!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Morphine corona 9 pack from a Cigar King sale.


----------



## Gumby-cr

My last purchase looks like it's touring the USA right now from SBC. California to Florida to Alabama (in route). It was supposed to be delivered yesterday. No clue how it went to Florida. It's always been Cali to AZ to OH and always been 2 days to deliver.


----------



## Hickorynut

Purchased these a day apart. Took a week to get them together.

Original EZ Exes box split with greasemonger, and a 5er of Serino Taino from Janus Tobak. Janus took forever to get here, but had 5vers available. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with a box of the Serino.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> My last purchase looks like it's touring the USA right now from SBC. California to Florida to Alabama (in route). It was supposed to be delivered yesterday. No clue how it went to Florida. It's always been Cali to AZ to OH and always been 2 days to deliver.


Mine went Wyoming, Kentucky, Florida, Atlanta then here....like a dang ping pong ball....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> My last purchase looks like it's touring the USA right now from SBC. California to Florida to Alabama (in route). It was supposed to be delivered yesterday. No clue how it went to Florida. It's always been Cali to AZ to OH and always been 2 days to deliver.


I had to inspect it while it was in Bama

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mpomario

Small Rojas reload from UG today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fivers from SBC :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

CFed delivery ! Project 7, Viaje Skull & Bones, and a couple of the Zombie Red and Green to try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

The five unbranded sticks are Hot Cocoa, the rest are EZ, and a CFED Collective stick.


----------



## Westside Threat

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra COTM arrived today as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Besides Hypnotic, what are those other two?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> Besides Hypnotic, what are those other two?


Nomad "Waffle Cone" and Nomad "Drop Dead Gorgeous".

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Purchased these a day apart. Took a week to get them together.
> 
> Original EZ Exes box split with greasemonger, and a 5er of Serino Taino from Janus Tobak. Janus took forever to get here, but had 5vers available. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with a box of the Serino.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Those look and sound delicious Hick!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Those look and sound delicious Hick!


Serino is a local guy. I don't know how much rest the one I had at the lounge had, but it was running on all cylinders. Ima send you one soon 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ CCOTM and opus from the B&M.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Serino is a local guy. I don't know how much rest the one I had at the lounge had, but it was running on all cylinders. Ima send you one soon
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I heard it's like a good CC on Steroids!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Deliciousness ~~~


----------



## greasemonger

Lily of the Valley by NR


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Serino is a local guy. I don't know how much rest the one I had at the lounge had, but it was running on all cylinders. Ima send you one soon
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Just so you know a trade is in order, nothing more, nothing less. Ha ha


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


> Deliciousness ~~~


deliciousness is an understatement on those :smile2:


----------



## lex61

greasemonger said:


> Lily of the Valley by NR


Are those a corona?


----------



## greasemonger

Robusto


----------



## Hickorynut

A little refill from CFED
Hot Cocoa, SoapBox and some Boo-Teek seconds...the aroma is stupid good...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A couple of the new CAO Orellana to try. Pretty darn good so far. The cold aroma is crazy unique. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Got a bundle of DE Factory smokes, and a bundle of budget assorted sticks, preparing for winter...


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Lily of the Valley by NR


Had in my cart at UG and as I smoke this Statement thinking I should have hit the check out but didn't lol.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Got a bundle of DE Factory smokes, and a bundle of budget assorted sticks, preparing for winter...


winter? what is that? :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> winter? what is that? :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Todos Las Dias delivery from SBC!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ splits Revolver


----------



## CgarDann

Ez monthly re-up










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stopped by the local shop for lunch ...

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## jmt8706

JtAv8tor said:


> Stopped by the local shop for lunch ...
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Looks like you ordered the fillet mignon instead of the big mac. :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Got some more sticks ordered to replace the god awful cheapo sampler I previously ordered, and some of another bundle. Here what is coming:

HC Series Maduro2 ‘55’
5 Vegas Triple A Box-Press
La Perla Habana Morado Gordo Box-Press
Ave Maria The Lion
Nica Libre Robusto Gordo
Man O’ War Ruination Robusto No. 1
Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.5
Relic Toro
La Herencia Cubana Core Toro
HC Series Habano2 Toro

*each is a quantity of four*


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Got some more sticks ordered to replace the god awful cheapo sampler I previously ordered. Here what is coming:
> 
> HC Series Maduro2 '55'
> 5 Vegas Triple A Box-Press
> La Perla Habana Morado Gordo Box-Press
> Ave Maria The Lion
> Nica Libre Robusto Gordo
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto No. 1
> Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.5
> Relic Toro
> La Herencia Cubana Core Toro
> HC Series Habano2 Toro


wait....isn't that like trading a dozen eggs for two half dozen? :grin2: just kidding man...


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> wait....isn't that like trading a dozen eggs for two half dozen? :grin2: just kidding man...


Never heard that one, gunna have to remember it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed CoTM ~ love that sticker haha ... 20 Trump 20


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another box of goodies... from one of my favorite online shops...


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


> Another box of goodies... from one of my favorite online shops...


. Fox cigar!! Great deals and fantastic customer service!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> . Fox cigar!! Great deals and fantastic customer service!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, love all the stickers they send and they usually throw in some surprise sticks... 2 Cloud Hoppers with this order. :grin2:


----------



## bulletbone07

Stopped by the B&M to grab a few.


----------



## jmt8706

Something Jesus Fuego this way comes...


----------



## Verdict

JtAv8tor said:


> Stopped by the local shop for lunch ...
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Lmk how that pumpkin spice is. I got a lot of people I need to make fun of 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Just quick stuff!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

BM purchase, both 2015. I'm gonna fire up that collaboration after dinner &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mpomario

Picked up some DTs at the event and the new SD medio tempo wrapped smoke. Excited to try the TT. Got to meet Saka great guy. I didn't realize he drives to a lot of his events. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

These should go well with the Dogmas I had delivered a few weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ splits Cookie Dough courtesy @*JtAv8tor*


----------



## TX Cigar

Small order of white chocolate mocha, tatuaje, todos las dias and roma craft.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Figured I would snag a box of last years release before this years release haha

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Wheels Up

Stopped by my B&M today. Brought home a box of Work of Art Maduro and a few Ashton singles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Stopped by my B&M today. Brought home a box of Work of Art Maduro and a few Ashton singles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nice!!!! that ashton vsg is really good


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> nice!!!! that ashton vsg is really good


The VSG seems to never disappoint. They're one of my favorites from the Ashton brand.

Have you tried an Ashton Symmetry? The Symmetry has an Ecuadorian wrapper like the VSG, but not sun-grown, and it adds a Nicaraguan filler. Since you like the VSG and I seem to recall that you like Nicaraguan tobacco, you might like the Symmetry too.


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> The VSG seems to never disappoint. They're one of my favorites from the Ashton brand.
> 
> Have you tried an Ashton Symmetry? The Symmetry has an Ecuadorian wrapper like the VSG, but not sun-grown, and it adds a Nicaraguan filler. Since you like the VSG and I seem to recall that you like Nicaraguan tobacco, you might like the Symmetry too.


you sent me one on the noob pif...it was awesome. gotta get more of them . yeah, it seems like the nicaraguan tobacco does the trick more than the dominican


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> you sent me one on the noob pif...it was awesome. gotta get more of them . yeah, it seems like the nicaraguan tobacco does the trick more than the dominican


Lol... my bad; I forgot about that.

My memory must be getting bad as I approach my mid 30's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SilkyJ

RoMa's on sale at the b&m this month


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Lol... my bad; I forgot about that.
> 
> My memory must be getting bad as I approach my mid 30's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


no excuse man....no excuse :smile2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Maduro corona,Arturo Fuente Chatue Fuente, Arturo Fuente Petite Corona


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch on top, local B&M on bottom, found me some Hemingway Maduros from last years run. :smile2:

Smoked a Caldwell T while at the shop watching Vols get their second win of the year. Even the dog was surprised lol.


----------



## haegejc

Yesterdays shopping at Stogies Cigar Wingding.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> Small Batch on top, local B&M on bottom, found me some Hemingway Maduros from last years run. :smile2:
> 
> Smoked a Caldwell T while at the shop watching Vols get their second win of the year. Even the dog was surprised lol.


I need to go to that shop, nice pickup on the pup, my next dog is going to be a French Bulldog. Never seen them sold at cigar shops though 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> I need to go to that shop, nice pickup on the pup, my next dog is going to be a French Bulldog. Never seen them sold at cigar shops though
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Lol he's not mine but he was a really cool pup!


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Yesterdays shopping at Stogies Cigar Wingding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A load of good cigars, nice haul.


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Yesterdays shopping at Stogies Cigar Wingding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the sign say "this table x percent off"? Ida bought that table to!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> Did the sign say "this table x percent off"? Ida bought that table to!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


All boxes were 25% off. I only wanted the bulls but drank too much! At least there was a discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

haegejc said:


> All boxes were 25% off. I only wanted the bulls but drank too much! At least there was a discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the Squatch a promo or can you buy em on Sara's site?

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## haegejc

UBC03 said:


> Was the Squatch a promo or can you buy em on Sara's site?
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


You got the choice of a Squatch beanie or the statue when you bought a box.

I put it on a shelf in the family room before my wife got up this morning. She didn't even make it to the coffee maker before she saw it..... it's not in the family room anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> You got the choice of a Squatch beanie or the statue when you bought a box.
> 
> I put it on a shelf in the family room before my wife got up this morning. She didn't even make it to the coffee maker before she saw it..... it's not in the family room anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny right there.....been there done that!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> Yesterdays shopping at Stogies Cigar Wingding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that's an awesome haul!! I was outta town, going to have to put it on my calendar for next year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Took the kid up to see one of his friends from school and found they had a cigar bar in the area so I stopped in to check it out. Couldn't stay and partake but picked up a few I haven't seen at any of the local B&Ms.


----------



## Archun

haegejc said:


> Yesterdays shopping at Stogies Cigar Wingding.


Nice haul!!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Some nomad melted chocolate ice cream , blending sessions and a rep-up from underground cigars monthly club










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Bought few sticks from my vendor...

































These will serve me for a long time...

;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mail call!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Mail call!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Looks like you and me are both suckers! Mine came today also.. 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Broke an 8 week spending freeze on a box of Añejo #49.


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Looks like you and me are both suckers! Mine came today also..
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I do it for the stickers.. and packaging.. Cigars are okay too HAHAHAHA


----------



## Flawlessly

JtAv8tor said:


> I do it for the stickers.. and packaging.. Cigars are okay too HAHAHAHA


Packing engineers play a big part on products. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

My slither sticks come tomorrow with some body guards...


----------



## Olecharlie

PDR Wicked Pugs #1 Maduros 
AF Work of Art Maduros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

:vs_OMG:


----------



## Natefiet

5er of EZ Sawed Off Maduro I purchased from @JtAv8tor and my take from cousins cigar store the other day.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Wheels Up said:


> Stopped by my B&M today. Brought home a box of Work of Art Maduro and a few Ashton singles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


WOA are fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today at the LWC event. Picked up more Statements, Gavitas, LWC house blends, including a Connecticut, Then the CF COTM. Finally got my hands on a NR Bluebonnets hat. Got to meet Noel himself.












View attachment 1














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My Chick Magnet's arrived with Killer Bee's and snakes as body guards.


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_OMG:


Nice haul!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Went into Dallas for lunch today. While we were eating I spotted a cigar store across the street. While they were finishing up I ran over there. Lots of cigars that I haven't seen before.

I picked these 3 up.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

YingKo said:


> Went into Dallas for lunch today. While we were eating I spotted a cigar store across the street. While they were finishing up I ran over there. Lots of cigars that I haven't seen before.
> 
> I picked these 3 up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Isla Del Sol one of @UBC03 favorites, be prepared it is an infused cigar.


----------



## YingKo

JtAv8tor said:


> Isla Del Sol one of @UBC03 favorites, be prepared it is an infused cigar.


Thanks. I might let a guest smoke that one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

YingKo said:


> Thanks. I might let a guest smoke that one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Don't give it to a friend.. save it for the mooch that annoys everyone..

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## YingKo

UBC03 said:


> Don't give it to a friend.. save it for the mooch that annoys everyone..
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


I don't invite those over anymore.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Both are new to me so I guess we will see if the Katman is right on these...


----------



## UBC03

YingKo said:


> I don't invite those over anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's the problem. They never get invited, they just kinda show up

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Flawlessly

Just arrived






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Flawlessly said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 261534
> 
> View attachment 261536
> 
> View attachment 261538
> 
> View attachment 261540
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are tasty from my experience..think I may dig one out that's been resting a couple years

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins

Just got mine too @Flawlessly. Had to break my spending freeze at that price!


----------



## Flawlessly

JtAv8tor said:


> Those are tasty from my experience..think I may dig one out that's been resting a couple years
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


I still have one that you sent me via Newbie PIF two years ago... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

was lucky to snatch a half box of Andalasian Bull and picked up a Don Carlos Anniversary edition


----------



## Mich_smoker

CgarDann said:


> was lucky to snatch a half box of Andalasian Bull and picked up a Don Carlos Anniversary edition


Nice pick up. Some green unicorns there!


----------



## mpomario

Ran by Tobacco Cabana in Cedar Hill yesterday after work. Picked up a couple including a Fugly. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Warped LA COLMENA UNICO ESPECIAL 2019

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...456671372&mc_cid=1ccf641c36&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e

I love Warped but this price on these is scaring me off? Never had these...worth it?


----------



## JtAv8tor

BOSSTANK said:


> Warped LA COLMENA UNICO ESPECIAL 2019
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...456671372&mc_cid=1ccf641c36&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e
> 
> I love Warped but this price on these is scaring me off? Never had these...worth it?


Honestly the La colmena line is my least favorite from warped, black honey, and the regular ones didn't wow me and the last release of these to me wasn't box/tin worthy.

I love the rest of their stuff but for me I will try to grab 1-2 of this release to try but that will be it

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## lex61

Got a few freebie cigars from Fox Cigars a while back. Regarding the one in the middle, they told me:

"As for the free stick, it is a test blend from a factory in Nicaragua. We've been aging them for a year or so and are ready to see what everyone thinks of them! Let me know if you like it! "

Smoked it yesterday and loved it. Full bodied, medium-full strength, great construction and burn. I'd definitely smoke more of them.

On the other hand, the one with the blue band was less impressive. Too much one dimension peppery for my taste.


----------



## Cubancigarnick

A box of 20 Asylum 13. These are a terrific 7 x 70 smoke, where the flavours build. I’ve smoked a few already - all well constructed and enjoyable.


----------



## Rondo

BOSSTANK said:


> Warped LA COLMENA UNICO ESPECIAL 2019
> 
> I love Warped but this price on these is scaring me off? Never had these...worth it?


They were all the rage a couple years ago, price skyrocketed, and then faded away. 
IMO, it's an ok smoke, nothing special and certainly not box worthy.


----------



## Keco

...


----------



## lex61

Rojas Big Spoon from Underground Cigars


----------



## Rondo

Creepiest bands ever. 
I never thought I’d see Drew Carey in pajamas. 
Only on Puff.


----------



## UBC03

lex61 said:


> Rojas Big Spoon from Underground Cigars


WHERE'S MY EYE BLEACH.. I NEED MY EYE BLEACH...

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Wheels Up

Keco said:


> ...


I don't smoke a lot of Oliva, but they hit a home run with the Serie V Melanio Maduro. Nice haul.


----------



## GOT14U

Flawlessly said:


> Packing engineers play a big part on products.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's funny, my cousin-in-law is a packaging engineer....lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Went to the DE event tonight at Elite. Met JD and gots some TAAs I've wanted to try. Got the HEM's and signed T52 set with a YOTR and the A in it free. JD fires up another A for me to try. Very good. Love that Brazilian wrapper. Won a painting in the raffle as well. Hand painted in Nicaragua. A bunch of patches and other swag. Cool evening. Really needed a good night. 







View attachment 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

mpomario said:


> Went to the DE event tonight at Elite. Met JD and gots some TAAs I've wanted to try. Got the HEM's and signed T52 set with a YOTR and the A in it free. JD fires up another A for me to try. Very good. Love that Brazilian wrapper. Won a painting in the raffle as well. Hand painted in Nicaragua. A bunch of patches and other swag. Cool evening. Really needed a good night.
> View attachment 262126
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> View attachment 262128
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great time congrats on the painting it's really nice


----------



## BOSSTANK

More Stolen Thrown and a Warped sampler


----------



## Flawlessly

I seldom go to my local shop, but when I want to try something new, I will check them out. Stay smoking my friend...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Menelik and grasshopper at foundation event


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Menelik and grasshopper at foundation event


Awesome. I didn't know the Grasshopper was out yet. Interesting set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Awesome. I didn't know the Grasshopper was out yet. Interesting set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today was the first day. Nick was cool as hell. He said he was gonna make them a corona, but we agreed that likely would have been too much candela lol.


----------



## Keco

*This week's haul*

Another box of Melanios and a few singles to sample.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff 3x3 tubos, AF Don Carlos #4, Casa de Garcia Nicaragua Corona, Diesel Whiskey Row Robusto, La Gloria Cubana Gloria


----------



## Keco

Part 2 and final haul of the week. La Aroma sampler. Already smoked or possessed 3 of the 4 blends here, but there are new (to me) vitolas.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed COTM ~


----------



## Ewood

A box of Black Labs, a fiver of Diesel Whiskey Row and SBC COTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

This is my first box purchase as well 
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

YotR, in time for New Years


----------



## haegejc

OneStrangeOne said:


> YotR, in time for New Years
> 
> View attachment 262746


Now that's a great idea. Was at Davidoff yesterday and looked at those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Little haul from the devils site


----------



## WABOOM

An $18 box on cbid. Dated box too
That's kinda cool.


----------



## talisker10

Finck cigars based in San Antonio. Not a purchase, but a gift from a friend. Anyone tried these before?


----------



## greasemonger

Pre Davidoff Room 101 box and a box of Illusione cg:4 from Jan 2015 at deep discount from JR in Burlington. Almost sprung for an old box of JD Howard reserve as well at 40% off. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Cbid haul


----------



## memp2atl85

Padron Sampler










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

memp2atl85 said:


> Padron Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I was just looking at that! Maybe it's a sign 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Roma sampler. Ordered Tuesday around 1700, here this afternoon, super fast shipping.


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> Ez Burberry Colab &#128521;


----------



## Wheels Up

This cold, wet, dreary Alabama day improved dramatically when I came home to find a box of Padron 2000 Maduros on my porch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superman0234

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble from the monster


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Blue Bonnet from UG and the Veterans day special from CFed!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Restock some of my favorites...


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


> Restock some of my favorites...


those le bijou are awesome...


----------



## superman0234

EZ Sampler from @JtAv8tor


----------



## jmt8706

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Have you had that corn cob pipe tobacco before?


----------



## JtAv8tor

jmt8706 said:


> Have you had that corn cob pipe tobacco before?


Yes already gone through one tin of it this year and ordered 4 more lol

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Flawlessly

Some Viaje









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adarus21

Waiting on a box of yard smokes to come in. Box of 20 Chillin Moose should be here sometime this week, once my order gets processed that is...


----------



## donpepin

A box of My Father La Promesa ❤


----------



## Gummy Jones

donpepin said:


> A box of My Father La Promesa ❤


bought a box of lanceros


----------



## Fiachra

Some Utterly magnificent Tabernacle sticks.

7x38 Churchills 

Haile Selassie I!!!

:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Fiachra said:


> Some Utterly magnificent Tabernacle sticks.
> 
> 7x38 Churchills
> 
> Haile Selassie I!!!
> 
> :grin2:


Nice choice, welcome to the forum!


----------



## CgarDann

Fiachra said:


> Some Utterly magnificent Tabernacle sticks.
> 
> 7x38 Churchills
> 
> Haile Selassie I!!!
> 
> :grin2:


Great cigar :grin2:


----------



## Ewood

Wheels Up said:


> This cold, wet, dreary Alabama day improved dramatically when I came home to find a box of Padron 2000 Maduros on my porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good now, good in 3 and 6 months and good years later. Good pickup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Every time I go to JR I feel like I'm stealing. These were 40% off. Johnny Tobacconaut and a Rm 101 JR exclusive Fudo Myoo


----------



## haegejc

SBCOTMC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cfed COTM. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Snagged a few more of my favorite SG, and about the only AB I want anymore. First time Ive seen CP put the coronas on sale.


----------



## Keco

The Project and Diesel Maduro from Cbid. The perfect cutter from Mr Bezos.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Santa came early this year &#127877;&#127877;


----------



## Mich_smoker

Found some nice smokes while down in Greenville SC.


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Craft










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday from UG minus the other LC and Aventador. Ordered a box too.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

*This week's haul*

Fuente Anejos, San Lotano Oval Maduro, DE Maduro and Norteno, MF Bijou and some new Bovidas to try a lower RH for a couple of months.


----------



## Olecharlie

Figurado anyone...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Almost feels like I stole these off a buddy of mine. To good of a deal to pass...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

From Fox, $15 mystery sampler.


----------



## adams2672

Esteli Herrera brazillian maduro


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## php007

Davidoff Smallbatch 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 11, 12, and 16









An assortment of Casdagli with Jeremy and my boys in the background 









Sorry no pictures since they are offsite 
15 boxes of Davidoff Year of the Rat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CigarFed Boutique Seconds. I don't know what they're supposed to look like but at less than $4 each they look awesome to me. Churchills, toros, and a torpedo.


----------



## Hickorynut

lex61 said:


> CigarFed Boutique Seconds. I don't know what they're supposed to look like but at less than $4 each they look awesome to me. Churchills, toros, and a torpedo.


No regrets I'll bet. All I have had have been stellar.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

I’ll second the seconds. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

These are good! BLTC Porcelain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> These are good! BLTC Porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like them in the mornings the best.


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> I like them in the mornings the best.


A good morning smoke indeed.


----------



## TX Cigar

Small package from Serious Cigars.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @s1n3 n0m1n3


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed COTM ~


----------



## Keco

*This week's bounty.*

5 more Anejos, this time 46's. 2 AJ Last Call Maduro.


----------



## mpomario

Sabor de Esteli limited edition lonsdale from direct from Noel Rojas.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

Keco said:


> 5 more Anejos, this time 46's. 2 AJ Last Call Maduro.


I have a self imposed moratorium on cigar purchases until all my Christmas shopping is complete. This hobby is a kick in the shorts to my budget. :kicknuts:


----------



## UBC03

Keco said:


> I have a self imposed moratorium on cigar purchases until all my Christmas shopping is complete. This hobby is a kick in the shorts to my budget. :kicknuts:


Budget?

Oh yea I remember.. something you think you set up in the beginning , that goes out the window.. it's all coming back to me..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AB Prensado fumas. Casa de Garcia Nicaraguan, AF Don Carlos no.4. Oliva serie v melanio, Cusano Maduro. La gloria cubana


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Ho-Ho-Ho! This is it for me. It really ought to be called Happy Spring since it is gonna nap....CFED Hendrix, Emilio Sampler and a 10er of Soapbox.

The house demanded a coat and hat for Christmas.....the wife and kids were cheaper....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...
View attachment 265908


----------



## GOT14U

it's good to see you guys keeping this thread going since I'm lacking so much.....grabbed me 2 bundles of RED MEAT LOVERS a couple weeks ago but other then that not much!


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> it's good to see you guys keeping this thread going since I'm lacking so much.....grabbed me 2 bundles of RED MEAT LOVERS a couple weeks ago but other then that not much!


Just good to know your still kicking !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## GOT14U

Life is crazy as hell right now but I'm still kicking, that's for sure bud!


JtAv8tor said:


> Just good to know your still kicking !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> it's good to see you guys keeping this thread going since I'm lacking so much.....grabbed me 2 bundles of RED MEAT LOVERS a couple weeks ago but other then that not much!





JtAv8tor said:


> Just good to know your still kicking !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Exactly what I was thinkin.. missed ya bro

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## CgarDann

Got 2 Anejo Sharks


----------



## lex61

Emilio Bundles Maduro

Fifteen men on the dead man's chest
Ho ho ho...
Where's my bottle of rum?


----------



## mpomario

COTM. And my sneaky Santa haul from the NTCS meeting. Got a really cool mug, chocolate and fancy coffee too. Merry smokey Christmas.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Time Travellers and a couple stowaways......and there could be some more inbound:grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Time Travellers and a couple stowaways......and there could be some more inbound:grin2:


Katman gave those Time Traveller's a 100 :surprise:


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Katman gave those Time Traveller's a 100 :surprise:


He's given several Isabelas 100s (shapeshifter and pepperhead off the top of my head). I'm smoking one as I write this, and it's very, very good. I have 10 more coming to compliment the box of 12, so I'll have to get through a few more before I put it ahead of the Pepperhead. The construction is awesome, and so far I count 3 transitions. Pepper>cocoa/coffee>cream and maybe cherries. For myself, when I compare anything I've bought from Isabella to another prominent boutique company (which I also buy a lot of), these win EVERY time for their price points ($8-10 vs $12+).


----------



## arx0n

AB BM Esteli Robusto & Gatekeeper Robusto.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto


----------



## greasemonger

Few more to avoid fomo regrets


----------



## GunnyJ

Oliva Monticello Churchills...came with hat, ashtray, cutter, and lighter.


----------



## Wheels Up

I stopped by two (relatively) local B&Ms today and brought home all the goodies Santa couldn't fit in his sack.

A. Fuente 8-5-8 candela
Don Carlos Robusto
Añejo 55
Ashton VSG Toro
Ashton ESG 22-year
Ashton Aged Maduro Robusto
Ashton Symmetry Churchill
My Father #1 Robusto
My Father Le Bijou 1922










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 with a bodyguard. The Fox crew rocks!


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Oliva Monticello Churchills...came with hat, ashtray, cutter, and lighter.


if you like the melanio you will love the monticello....too bad only holts carries them


----------



## GunnyJ

zcziggy said:


> if you like the melanio you will love the monticello....too bad only holts carries them


I fired one up the other day, it was fantastic!


----------



## CgarDann

A few things I picked up in Boca Raton










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Knuckle Draggers and some of my favorite Dominican, Work of Art Maduros


----------



## tacket

Xmas gift from a buddy of mine. Cute as he knows I'm smoking mostly short these days. Probably paid a fortune at the local B&M. I'll probably just end up smoking these with him anyway.


----------



## GunnyJ

This came in the mail today, with a torch lighter...for $70.


----------



## GunnyJ

Also received the Cigar Page mystery bag o' crapola (that I mentioned in the Cigar deals, discounts, promo codes, etc! thread). Everything was packed inside the optics bag so when I took that out of the box I thought WTF??? This must've been the Hunter's Edition Bag O' Crappola...it came with:

Optics Bag
Rear View Mirror Antler (WT...?)
Ducks Unlimited Can Cooler
Realtree Key Chain Bottle Opener
Vertigo Triple Torch Lighter
Windsport Mountain Shades
Hardcore 20" Dog Collar (this can go a couple of ways...:grin2

And 2 each of:
Costa Fuerte La Hermandad (El Primo Mundo Cigar Co ???)
Montecristo Platinum Series
La Palina Classic
PDR 1878 Capa Sun Grown
Romea Y Julieta Reserva Real

Crappola for $30? I don't think so...it was worth the experiment...


----------



## Ren Huggins

GunnyJ said:


> Crappola for $30? I don't think so...it was worth the experiment...


Thanks for being the brave experimenting puffer to take a chance! I've always pulled back when I saw the promotion thinking it was gonna be filled with cracked cigars and returned used goods.


----------



## lex61

Anejo 60, courtesy of a 25% discount code that shouldn't have worked.


----------



## Rondo

@lex61, those are beautiful.
There's just something perfect about how Añejo are packaged. You can hear angels sing when you open the box.

From the butcher,


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Anejo 60, courtesy of a 25% discount code that shouldn't have worked.


Very nice!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Mode - 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

December's purchases


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Small package from Famous Smokes.


----------



## Ren Huggins

First purchase from Fox cigars, LGC Serie maduros. 
Great service, Mary was a sweetheart.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> First purchase from Fox cigars, LGC Serie maduros.
> Great service, Mary was a sweetheart.


next time try the tabacos baez...won't regret it :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> next time try the tabacos baez...won't regret it :smile2:


Will do, thanks bro!


----------



## mpomario

A Sunday Funday special from SB. Couldn't pass them up at half price. I wish I could've afforded a box. First order from them as well.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> A Sunday Funday special from SB. Couldn't pass them up at half price. I wish I could've afforded a box. First order from them as well.
> View attachment 268276
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great company, great fast shipping and packaging and a great deal!


----------



## tarheel7734

lex61 said:


> Anejo 60, courtesy of a 25% discount code that shouldn't have worked.


The Fuente Anejo are one of my favorite cigars. I am always on the lookout for them. I had a tradition of getting a Padron 45 for my birthday every year or at a special time as that was the first cigar my wife purchased for me on our wedding day. After the divorce I had to find something else as a celebratory cigar and came by these in a round about way from opus x. I love maduro and oscuro cigars and was told this is basically a maduro opus x.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Holiday Blend 2019-- Fiver
Viaje Skull and Bones Mephisto-- Fiver
CFED Ligero by Morning-- More Than A Fiver


----------



## tarheel7734

These showed up today.


----------



## mpomario

Picked up some ROJAS UG exclusives with a few NR UG house blend barber poles. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> Picked up some ROJAS UG exclusives with a few NR UG house blend barber poles.
> View attachment 268648
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


UG has a bunch of Rojas house blends on their website but not much info on them. I'm curious about the barber poles. Did they tell you anything about them?


----------



## Mike2147

A couple from the local shop...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4.25x52 Bundle of 28 split with 3 other brothers. Ordered Sunday night from Atlantic and it showed up today, perks of living in PA.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

lex61 said:


> UG has a bunch of Rojas house blends on their website but not much info on them. I'm curious about the barber poles. Did they tell you anything about them?


They are a house blend and they are getting more in. A bundle 20 goes for $100. It's the only one I haven't had. The maduro, habano and Connecticut are very good. I had a barber pole from LWC and it was very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> They are a house blend and they are getting more in. A bundle 20 goes for $100. It's the only one I haven't had. The maduro, habano and Connecticut are very good. I had a barber pole from LWC and it was very good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I placed my order. The Maduros I bought last summer were well worth the price.


----------



## tfkirk

Box splits with a brother, a well known online retailer had a 40% sale on over the last couple of days and we had to jump on something, prices were unreal.

Black Label Trading Company Leaf by James
AVO LE 30 Years Signature Robusto
Ave Maria Convent


----------



## Archun

Just got these:


----------



## lex61

Underground Cigars Rojas House Blends. Should be perfect by the time summer golf season rolls around.


----------



## tarheel7734

Picked up 3 5 packs of Ryj famous exclusives.


----------



## tarheel7734

More 5 packs. Ryj media noche, Ryj Fernandez, and Punch Deluxe Oscuro.


----------



## tacket

EZ COTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Las Calaveras 18 at half off


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Las Calaveras 18 at half off


Nice snag !


----------



## Bigjohn

greasemonger said:


> Las Calaveras 18 at half off


Impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice snag !


Gotta love the JR clearance section. They have lots of older Tat, Illusione, rm 101 stuff from 14 and 15 as well.


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Gotta love the JR clearance section. They have lots of older Tat, Illusione, rm 101 stuff from 14 and 15 as well.


Secret is out now

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Las Calaveras 18 at half off


Those were half off because they are bad and weren't selling. You can send them this way and I will take care of them > JK I have plenty. Nice pickup :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Gotta love the JR clearance section. They have lots of older Tat, Illusione, rm 101 stuff from 14 and 15 as well.


So is that section only at actual store?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> So is that section only at actual store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Its not a very big section, so Id imagine if they listed anything online as big as they are it would be gone in seconds. Apparently its all stuff that didnt sell at the other stores and was taken to the Burlington location to be clearanced. The cool thing is that its different stuff every time I go in there. Its kindof a crapshoot, but every time I go I find something interesting.


----------



## jmt8706

Gran Habano sampler, CAO sampler, box of Room101 Master Collection 3.


----------



## huffer33

jmt8706 said:


> Gran Habano sampler, CAO sampler, box of Room101 Master Collection 3.


I wish the mutante was the one on sale. Those are damn good sticks though and the price is amazing.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> I wish the mutante was the one on sale. Those are damn good sticks though and the price is amazing.
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I might know of a place near you that may have them lol. They have the daruma mutante, mc 2, and mc 3 in a bunch of sizes. As fate has it I will be driving right by there tomorrow around noon. Let me know if you want me to have a look. Most rm101 stuff is 30-40% off.


----------



## Olecharlie

First purchase from Corona, fast shipping, well packaged and reasonably priced.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally got around to my Christmas present.....

Serino Taino Corona Gordas....Yee-Yee!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel UHC splits with 3 other brothers and some stuff for me. The Triple-A box is dated Sep 2012.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> First purchase from Corona, fast shipping, well packaged and reasonably priced.


Those are some taste sticks!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Keco

Oliva V Maduro and Camacho Triple


----------



## Bigjohn

Thanks puff enablers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UG Shipment!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigjohn said:


> Thanks puff enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna love them sticks BigJohn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bigjohn said:


> Thanks puff enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smells like UG spirit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Bigjohn said:


> Thanks puff enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to really thank us once you start smoking some of them. Looks good!


----------



## tacket

Da Bid strikes again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## TX Cigar

Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## Hickorynut

TX Cigar said:


> Looking forward to trying these.


Not a bad choice in that bunch!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> I might know of a place near you that may have them lol. They have the daruma mutante, mc 2, and mc 3 in a bunch of sizes. As fate has it I will be driving right by there tomorrow around noon. Let me know if you want me to have a look. Most rm101 stuff is 30-40% off.


Sorry I missed the memo but I am on a cigar buying freeze while I soup up my car.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Bigjohn

BOSSTANK said:


>


Mmmmm Ice cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

My 5 pack came in yesterday. Going to store these in the tupper at my desk at work to have some sticks here just in case.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> My 5 pack came in yesterday. Going to store these in the tupper at my desk at work to have some sticks here just in case.


What are these called? I love the names these boutiques get

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> What are these called? I love the names these boutiques get
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Nomad Cigars - Melted Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Nomad Cigars - Melted Vanilla Ice Cream


Guess when you have two releases a week . Any name'll do

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> Guess when you have two releases a week . Any name'll do
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I swore off Nomad and Ezra Zion last year, getting sick of the marketing hype and ever increasing prices. Not, to mention the fact that the supply is so limited, you're triggered to buy them without thinking. Then, if you like them, you'll probably never get more.

I still believe all of the above, but for some reason, I reacted this time. I really need to get off the text alert's from these guys...


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> Sorry I missed the memo but I am on a cigar buying freeze while I soup up my car.
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I did check, and for future reference, they did have the mc3 in mutante at 30% off.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> I swore off Nomad and Ezra Zion last year, getting sick of the marketing hype and ever increasing prices. Not, to mention the fact that the supply is so limited, you're triggered to buy them without thinking. Then, if you like them, you'll probably never get more.
> 
> I still believe all of the above, but for some reason, I reacted this time. I really need to get off the text alert's from these guys...


You're definitely not the only one. I used to chase small batch releases in pipe tobacco. Back when they were actually "small batch" maybe a few hundred tins. The entire stock would sell out in an hour. No early sign ups. Get up at 5am refreshing and bouncing between sales sites and message boards. Screw that.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> I swore off Nomad and Ezra Zion last year, getting sick of the marketing hype and ever increasing prices. Not, to mention the fact that the supply is so limited, you're triggered to buy them without thinking. Then, if you like them, you'll probably never get more.
> 
> I still believe all of the above, but for some reason, I reacted this time. I really need to get off the text alert's from these guys...


Yep me too still holding off, usually just delete the alert from EZ. I'm sure something at some point will get my attention but it's not going to be $75 for 5 sticks, well never say never. Moderation is key. I still occasionally buy from C Fed.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ebnash said:


> I swore off Nomad and Ezra Zion last year, getting sick of the marketing hype and ever increasing prices. Not, to mention the fact that the supply is so limited, you're triggered to buy them without thinking. Then, if you like them, you'll probably never get more.
> 
> I still believe all of the above, but for some reason, I reacted this time. I really need to get off the text alert's from these guys...


Same here... but this one after I read the description I pulled the trigger... I think the trigger words for me were "Cake frosting" "Candy bar" and "Milkshake" lol

1st 3rd: Caramel, vanilla bean, heavy whipping cream, white pepper, cinnamon stick, custard, raw leather

2nd 3rd: Cafe Latte, white cake frosting, almonds, nutmeg, milk chocolate, cedarwood, buttercream, brown sugar

3rd 3rd: Milkshake, coffee beans, licorice, Milky Way candy bar, cane sugar, black peppercorn, butter cookies

https://nomadcigars.com/products/melted-vanilla-ice-cream


----------



## UBC03

Who the hell can pick up all those flavors? I call B.S. lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## lex61

UBC03 said:


> Who the hell can pick up all those flavors? I call B.S. lol
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


No kidding. Pepper and smooth is about as nuanced as my taste buds get.


----------



## UBC03

lex61 said:


> No kidding. Pepper and smooth is about as nuanced as my taste buds get.


Good, bad and never again is my rating system.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bigjohn

BOSSTANK said:


> Same here... but this one after I read the description I pulled the trigger... I think the trigger words for me were "Cake frosting" "Candy bar" and "Milkshake" lol
> 
> 1st 3rd: Caramel, vanilla bean, heavy whipping cream, white pepper, cinnamon stick, custard, raw leather
> 
> 2nd 3rd: Cafe Latte, white cake frosting, almonds, nutmeg, milk chocolate, cedarwood, buttercream, brown sugar
> 
> 3rd 3rd: Milkshake, coffee beans, licorice, Milky Way candy bar, cane sugar, black peppercorn, butter cookies
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/melted-vanilla-ice-cream


I read that and thought, hmmmm can't tell why, but I am craving DQ all of the sudden..........then I daydreamed about all the blizzards on the menu........woke up to "thank you, we have received your order"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cbid delivery. Restocking travel humidor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> Cbid delivery. Restocking travel humidor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Desert Rose are delicious...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bigjohn said:


> I read that and thought, hmmmm can't tell why, but I am craving DQ all of the sudden..........then I daydreamed about all the blizzards on the menu........woke up to "thank you, we have received your order"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol... the day I ever read Butterfinger in a cigar taste description I will instantly buy it...


----------



## Madderduro

occasionally I manage to stumble upon some really rare ones....today got 2018 toast across America opus x and julius caesar both are sharks?! thought those were pretty cool


----------



## TX Cigar

A few 5 packs.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Cbid and some blending sessions.


----------



## BKurt

Couple of unicorns and a personal favorite (work of art)










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday. While I picked up my tickets. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tax return, some good deals, a bottle of rum...

Hello my name is JT and I have a cigar addiction

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> Tax return, some good deals, a bottle of rum...
> 
> Hello my name is JT and I have a cigar addiction
> 
> TripleCapped.com


You bought more tupperware too right???


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> You bought more tupperware too right???


Even better, another wino lol

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Tax return, some good deals, a bottle of rum...
> 
> Hello my name is JT and I have a cigar addiction
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Sick Haul Brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

JtAv8tor said:


> Tax return, some good deals, a bottle of rum...
> 
> Hello my name is JT and I have a cigar addiction
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Good one JT! I don't even know what half of them are lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

JtAv8tor said:


> Hello my name is JT and I have a cigar addiction
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Looks like a good time for a intervention.....I'll be right over to help get rid of those evil cigars. :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Looks like a good time for a intervention.....I'll be right over to help get rid of those evil cigars. :grin2:


It will take at least 3 of us family members her for an intervention. I'm on my way as well lol!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well today was a sale at local shop....I only need one kidney.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## SilkyJ

JtAv8tor said:


> Well today was a sale at local shop....I only need one kidney.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


I got a friend needing a kidney transplant. Whatcha want for it?


----------



## JtAv8tor

SilkyJ said:


> I got a friend needing a kidney transplant. Whatcha want for it?


Gift certificate for the cigar shop should work lmao

TripleCapped.com


----------



## SilkyJ

Lol, works for me


----------



## Olecharlie

CP has Stickers now !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Picked these up today.


----------



## Travoline

They threw in the My Father as an extra. Not a bad deal! First, and not the last, time doing business with Fox Cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Archetype Initiation and Lotus Vertigo via the Monster. Just under 60 taxed and shipped. Beautiful box.. Clean outside and the inner lid is striking. Will be my cutter/lighter storage. Some Room 101 bundle from CI coming in tomorrow. Got to stop looking at sales.


----------



## lex61

Drez_ said:


> Archetype Initiation and Lotus Vertigo via the Monster. Just under 60 taxed and shipped. Beautiful box.. Clean outside and the inner lid is striking. Will be my cutter/lighter storage. Some Room 101 bundle from CI coming in tomorrow. Got to stop looking at sales.


The Initiations are still dirt cheap at Famous. Curious what you think of them, if you decide to smoke one ROTT.


----------



## Drez_

lex61 said:


> The Initiations are still dirt cheap at Famous. Curious what you think of them, if you decide to smoke one ROTT.


I will let you know. I may grab one this afternoon to sample. I know the sale is good til the end of the month.


----------



## jmt8706

Drez_ said:


> Archetype Initiation and Lotus Vertigo via the Monster. Just under 60 taxed and shipped. Beautiful box.. Clean outside and the inner lid is striking. Will be my cutter/lighter storage. *Some Room 101 bundle from CI coming in tomorrow.* Got to stop looking at sales.


You have my attention. :serious:


----------



## Olecharlie

Paul is a great Guy! The packaging is really cool, very different, he may have something here. Can't wait to try after a nap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Cheap CBid Room101 Ichiban bundle came in today. Also bought two boxes of Norteno(10 each) , 10 Boveda 62 packs and a 10 box of Caldwell the T. 40 cigars and 10 Boveda for $130 after everything from JR today
Espinosa 10 cigar Sampler w/ Palio V Cutter from Cigar.com coming in soon
Then found some Southern Draw and Hiram & Solomon at a B&M I went by today


----------



## jmt8706

My Flatbed order arrived yesterday. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## ForMud

I'm glad you guys reminded me, I got my Flat bed order in last week. Charlie is right about the packaging...Sealed bubble pack with a Boveda inside a sealed plactic bag all in a draw string bag. Paul even threw in some extras (In the middle of pic)
Can't wait to give em a try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> I'm glad you guys reminded me, I got my Flat bed order in last week. Charlie is right about the packaging...Sealed bubble pack with a Boveda inside a sealed plactic bag all in a draw string bag. Paul even threw in some extras (In the middle of pic)
> Can't wait to give em a try in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 271572


Indeed a Flatbed order in the form of a delivery truck! Nice... mine is napping as well, figured if Rondo says their great they must be worth a try. And Paul is a super guy with a great twist on the packing and delivery.


----------



## Olecharlie

I had 32 Nubs come in from C-Bid, to boring to post pics of them. Only my second order from C Bid but if you have the patience you can get a deal now and then.


----------



## Natefiet

Latest purchase...hoping the factory smokes age well enough over the next month or two for them to be daily sticks. I've never tried one but at around $1.25 per stick you can't really go wrong.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

The last shipment I should get for a while. Yhe start of filling up a new wineador. Going to take a while. 
Nortenos, Caldwell The T and a 10 Espinosa Sampler that came with the Palio V.


----------



## Flawlessly

Punch Chopsticks 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrustyCat

I picked up some CI knockoffs. Hope they are ok. They are cheap.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

Flawlessly said:


> Punch Chopsticks
> 
> View attachment 271758
> 
> 
> View attachment 271760
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those look pretty amazing. How are they? I am fond of punch cigars.


----------



## tacket

This month's EZ C+COTM:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Maria Mancini Magic Mountain
> 
> View attachment 271956
> 
> 
> View attachment 271958


Ya know Jack, you mentioned these a long time ago and I never looked into them. Seeing you grab another box has me seriously intrigued. Gonna have to do some googling later tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@curmudgeonista those look mighty tasty.


----------



## zcziggy

Kidvegas said:


> Ya know Jack, you mentioned these a long time ago and I never looked into them. Seeing you grab another box has me seriously intrigued. Gonna have to do some googling later tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JR and Serious have them...good price also :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> JR and Serious have them...good price also :smile2:


The one I had was very tasty!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

tarheel7734 said:


> Those look pretty amazing. How are they? I am fond of punch cigars.


They are in rest hopefully I will take one this weekend if the weather allows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

First time buying from cigar page... Pretty good price on these


----------



## BKurt

Had a couple orders come in:

1) Noel Rojas order from underground. House maduro, blue bonnet and Statement Lanceros, Barber pole, and blue bonnet robusto. Never had a Rojas before so Im pretty stoked to try them out. Seems like everyone has nothing but good things to say about them.










CBID order. The ever reliable and tasty Oliva G.. 5 pack maduro robustos and a couple Maduro Belicosos. The whole order was $17.50










Both orders










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Can’t go wrong with Rojas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Mail call from cigarandpipes came today. Great experience! Ordered late Friday night and delivered today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ran by UG







Then stopped by LWC after a trip to the dealership for my key fob. They have selection of some 5 year old Viaje stock. A bunch of big boys and little men, leftovers, C4, TNT and more. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Ran by UG
> View attachment 272706
> 
> Then stopped by LWC after a trip to the dealership for my key fob. They have selection of some 5 year old Viaje stock. A bunch of big boys and little men, leftovers, C4, TNT and more.
> View attachment 272708
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FIVE YEAR OLD VIAJE STOCK????? I'm jelly.


----------



## TX Cigar

Little package from Famous Smoke.


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> FIVE YEAR OLD VIAJE STOCK????? I'm jelly.


Givem a call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today at UG. Blackbird exclusive. And a couple La Musa








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Picked up a couple of FFOX, a few Angel's Shares, and the 2019 box-pressed belicoso Toast Across America charity box yesterday while visiting Casa Fuente.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Y'all keep buying TP....tobacco is a natural antiseptic.....

CFED Irish Car Bomb and Nomad FDLM









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Picked up a couple of FFOX, a few Angel's Shares, and the 2019 box-pressed belicoso Toast Across America charity box yesterday while visiting Casa Fuente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


man....you went fancy on us....you are part of the elders now :smile2:


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> man....you went fancy on us....you are part of the elders now :smile2:


Haha... not quite. These are all headed back to Dixie with me tomorrow and I assure you I'll smoke many more NC RyJ and Padrons than Opus series.

Even on the occasions when I break into my "Leave it alone for a few more years" stash, I still smoke in flip flops while I watch chickens run through the yard. There ain't nothin' fancy in Alabama except what ain't real.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 273362


Wow those look tasty!


----------



## Rondo

The last box certainly was. 
I really don’t need all twenty, but that’s what happened.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> The last box certainly was.
> I really don't need all twenty, but that's what happened.


they look good...sold out at holts :frown2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> they look good...sold out at holts :frown2:


https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/serino-royale-maduro-belicoso-xx


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/serino-royale-maduro-belicoso-xx


thanks!!


----------



## mpomario

Forgot to post these from NFG etc. 















Then COTM. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

The Diesel sticks were part of a sampler, 5 of each ($70) and the H. Upmanns were two 5 packs ($48 ). The Diesels made into the office humidor, the H. Upmmans were tree ratted (squirreled...another thread) away into the wineador.


----------



## mpomario

Ran to pick up leftovers








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CigFed order arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Quick trip to the B&M before they close tomorrow while online order is en route.


----------



## Wildman9907

Grabbed these from a fellow BOTL. Good deal and nice sampler. Can't tag him cause can't copy on the app haha.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Virus Preps ....priorities, priorities

Blind buy Nica Premium Overrun...hope they are what I think they are....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

I hope @Rondo is right


----------



## zcziggy

lex61 said:


> I hope @Rondo is right


the only way to find out....


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> I hope @Rondo is right


I was right about the Thanksgiving show.


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> I was right about the Thanksgiving show.


Uncannily so!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sold a few bottles of Scotch to get these. One vice for another I guess. Hope they are good when they have their nap.


----------



## Bos1600

Latest trip to the mailbox (the loose ones, not the stored ones)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Small order from Famous.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

A few handfuls of EZ and a couple of steak dinners from Saka


----------



## MattT

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A few handfuls of EZ and a couple of steak dinners from Saka


Nice haul.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Yesterday's mail









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Diesel Delirium. When I read a few reviews saying these are stronger than a RC Neanderthal I was sold :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Delirium. When I read a few reviews saying these are stronger than a RC Neanderthal I was sold :grin2:


Very cool. Haven't grabbed anything Diesel in a long time. Those look fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> Very cool. Haven't grabbed anything Diesel in a long time. Those look fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only Diesel I've ever really enjoyed is the Sherry Cask blend that came out recently. From what I read on the Delirium's though is very positive. Probably fire one up this weekend on an empty stomach :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Only Diesel I've ever really enjoyed is the Sherry Cask blend that came out recently. From what I read on the Delirium's though is very positive. Probably fire one up this weekend on an empty stomach :vs_laugh:


Anything less would be uncivilized lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

The only Diesel I enjoy so far is the Rage. 
Make sure to share a review with us, Gumby.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Delirium. When I read a few reviews saying these are stronger than a RC Neanderthal I was sold :grin2:


New Band....Is that a different blend than before?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> New Band....Is that a different blend than before?


 I'm not sure if it's the same blend as the one that came out in 2014ish? Never tried the original release.
On 2nd look this is a toro and the original was a box pressed torpedo too.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same blend as the one that came out in 2014ish? Never tried the original release.
> On 2nd look this is a toro and the original was a box pressed torpedo too.


Did I hear you say to send you a couple to compare?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:....Ok great....


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Did I hear you say send me a couple?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:....Ok great....


For scientific purposes of course Hahahahaha!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time ordering from Flatbed. Cool packaging and really fast delivery.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Did I hear you say to send you a couple to compare?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:....Ok great....


:grin2::vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Track 7 
Box of 24 are 11% off. 
Use code USA20 for an additional 20% off and the total price drops from $192 to $134 and shipping is free.


----------



## Wildman9907

This week's deliveries























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Wildman9907 is a baller.


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> First time ordering from Flatbed. Cool packaging and really fast delivery.


I have a feeling you're going to be very pleased with that purchase.


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Track 7
> Box of 24 are 11% off.
> Use code USA20 for an additional 20% off and the total price drops from $192 to $134 and shipping is free.


Damn. That's almost good enough to buy blind. That Track 7 sounds good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Rondo said:


> @Wildman9907 is a baller.


on sale for two of them and split on the EZ lol


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Damn. That's almost good enough to buy blind. That Track 7 sounds good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are good, thanks to @Rondo for letting us know about Flatbed, a really neat company.


----------



## TX Cigar

@Olecharlie - yes I am very pleased so far. Know I should be letting some rest but hard not to try a few right off the bat. Very good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mhansen1985

Got a box of these, havent tried them yet


----------



## lex61

CBid, not quite the way I'd planned it but it's going to work out just fine.


----------



## Rondo

Those Guardians and Aganorsa are good smokes for the price.


----------



## lex61

I’m in for about $4 each on average so I’m hoping they’ll all be good smokes for the price. I like the GotF a lot.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couldn't resist

TripleCapped.com


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GROWN IN THE USA! Low and slow...the only way to ferment a Pennsylvania Broadleaf to taste like ours. If you like a full bodied, medium-strong cigar with an incredible taste, you must try Green. She's a beauty that does the Pennsylvania cigar history proud. Just look at the depth of the marbling. It is fantastic! A triple Ligero (Piloto Cubano, Olor Dominicano, and Nicaragua) wrapped in the most beautiful PA Broadleaf you will find. The Binder is a Habano (Cuban seed) grown in the Dominican Republic. A Full bodied cigar that is medium to strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Bought a sampler from someone raising some money for a charity. Had a random drawing for the Opus A if he sold so many of the samplers. Got the lucky straw and the Opus. $50 buy for the sampler.


----------



## Wheels Up

I went into my storage bins last night looking for a particular cigar and found an excuse to take a long lunch break to visit a couple of B&Ms. Restocking a few of my favorites, but the Southern Draws and the RP Candela are new to me.

Here's to hoping there's football to watch in the Fall when these have a little rest on them.


----------



## zcziggy

From Cigar Page, New World Cameroon and Papas Fritas


----------



## Natefiet

Picked these guys up for $3.32 a piece from cigarpage the other day. Looking forward to them after a little rest.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SBCOTM arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Quarantine replenishment from Underground Cigar.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sombrero de Copa.....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Stopped in today while out to do a little local buy. Small, but I am sure anything is a help. 
Back2Back, BLTC Benediction. Two Lizard Kings and a house roll.


----------



## Olecharlie

My Nub Maduros made it from Cigar Page! Arrived quickly!


----------



## TX Cigar

A few from Famous Smoke.


----------



## Drez_

Mail today. Famous Smoke and Cigar Monster combo.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Smell amazing !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Natefiet

A few from cigarandpipes.com with a DTT Polpetta and EP Carillo bodyguard.

Anybody interested in trading for that event only Polpetta? We may be able to work something out.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little gift from Davis at FX Smith in PA. Can't believe I've never heard of this company. I hope I like them because their cheap and seem to fit my profile. Can't wait to try after a nap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memp2atl85

Natural and Maduro 1964 Exclusivos and some fillers in between









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Couple of packages came in. One guy selling off his collection via FB (Pic with the Crow) and another from a discord guy (Dondurma picture).


----------



## TX Cigar

2nd time ordering from flatbed. Won't be last for sure.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow, couldn't believe small order arrived after 21 Days!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, couldn't believe small order arrived after 21 Days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the packages seem to be hitting some serious limbo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> All the packages seem to be hitting some serious limbo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy. Got a few from ISOM faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Crazy. Got a few from ISOM faster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea my domestic orders have all taken a day or two more than usual. Not insane but, definitely slowed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Yesterday afternoon delivery.


----------



## TCstr8

x2









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrv1177

My most recent was a box of No. 9 pigs that I split with my buddy he bought some sun grown pigs,


----------



## zcziggy

jrv1177 said:


> My most recent was a box of No. 9 pigs that I split with my buddy he bought some sun grown pigs,


Making sausages eh?


----------



## mpomario

Shops are open. Hit up Tobacco Cabana and UG.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Box split with the always Awesome @WNYTony
















Possibly my favorite Tat of all time!

If it wasn't for @JtAv8tor I might never of even known about these.. mucho thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Box split with the always Awesome @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Tat of all time!
> 
> If it wasn't for @JtAv8tor I might never of even known about these.. mucho thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only smoked one but Luved it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ridin' the Flatbed...all good so far...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Looking forward to thoughts on those different Panacea.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Looking forward to thoughts on those different Panacea.


Its all your fault. I've liked the homestead line very much. I think I know which Panacea gonna flip my skirt, but will enjoy the journey. Well priced. Great guy....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

DTT Nacatamale came in yesterday. Got a chance to open them up and take a look after work this morning.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Box split with the always Awesome @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Tat of all time!
> 
> If it wasn't for @JtAv8tor I might never of even known about these.. mucho thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snagged a box myself a few weeks back, tasty buggers

TripleCapped.com


----------



## mpomario

Drez_ said:


> DTT Nacatamale came in yesterday. Got a chance to open them up and take a look after work this morning.


Dang it missed the Monster sale on those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

mpomario said:


> Dang it missed the Monster sale on those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Combined it with a coupon code. Brought it down to 68.49 after tax, free shipping. Couldn't resist grabbing them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

From P&C today:

R&J 1875 Robusto x5
Diesel (Original) Corona x5
Nica Libre Robusto x5


----------



## winkmtb

Cigar Page Bag o Crap, interested to try both of these. Unbranded so no matter they turn out I won't be able to repeat them.


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time ordering from Best Cigar Prices. 2 of 3 items came in. No note saying 3rd was on backorder. Assuming they will send it. Got email into them to ask.


----------



## cracker1397

First box purchase in awhile. Quit dipping so my cigar intake will increase exponentially

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

winkmtb said:


> Cigar Page Bag o Crap, interested to try both of these. Unbranded so no matter they turn out I won't be able to repeat them.


Hey bud, I bought the same box o' crappola, but my crappola is different from yours. And those "sunglasses" are definitely crappola. Same as you, ten unbanded sticks...could be good, could be dog rockets...we don't know. But mine were of the large ring gauge family so if you like fatties maybe you should get a box of crappola! Yard/shop hat...nice. Enameled deer camp coffee mug and winter cap...nice. Shop lighter...nice. Xykar stuff...real nice. But the winner in my box of crappola is the Palio cutter...that is solid! Cigar Page sells Palio cutters for $20 to $27 and the Xykar stuff is $10 for the liquid and about $6 for the humidifier jar.

I think I got my money's worth with this box of crappola, but the last box of crappola I bought was better. So today I received a decent box of crappola and the grocery store had paper towels, flour, and TP! I WIN!!! :vs_laugh:

BTW the box of crappola was $40.


----------



## CrustyCat

Never heard of such a thing. Where's that?


----------



## UBC03

CrustyCat said:


> Never heard of such a thing. Where's that?


You mean toilet paper or the bag of crap????

Cigar page sells bags of crap every once in a while. Just random stuff they throw in a shipment.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## CrustyCat

Ah, ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drez_

Not in yet for pictures, but recently grabbed a box and a five pack of Herrera Esteli Miami from Small Batch with a 35% off coupon code.


Bundle of Umbagog for just under $50 after tax from Cigar Monster.


And a preorder of Dunbarton T&T Frog Juice. Won't be shipping out until sometime in June. Technically the wife bought them as a Fathers day present.


----------



## Olecharlie

Corona had a nice sale on these! Should have bought more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> Corona had a nice sale on these! Should have bought more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are excellent and outside the norm for Tats IMO, very smooth and chocolate profile compared to the pepper and spice of most Tats. (PS they are going to be a regular production now instead of limited)

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Olecharlie

Oh yeah, if I was smoking blind I wouldn’t have even thought of Tatuaje. Their my favorite Tat. Bold and in your face but just pleasant, not overwhelming Full or strong, just full and strong.


----------



## jmt8706

@Rondo, got this email today...


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> @Rondo, got this email today...


i'm confused...thought @Rondo was talking about hoyo la amistad sumatra espresso...are these the same? anyways...getting 35 for 122 bucks is not bad...unless you end up not liking them :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> i'm confused...thought @Rondo was talking about hoyo la amistad sumatra espresso...are these the same? anyways...getting 35 for 122 bucks is not bad...unless you end up not liking them :smile2:


Oops on my end. I looked at his post again, I thought he was talking about the black series. Maybe I need another cup of coffee. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

These are what I've been enjoying. Cedar sleeved and they're _not_ infused. 
The Black and Silver pale in comparison. I won two more fivers yesterday for $18.50 per.

Hoyo La Amistad Dark Sumatra Espresso (Robusto) (4.5"x50)


----------



## Drez_

Not latest purchase, but just arrived today. Herrera Esteli Miami box and 5 pack. Used a 35% SmallBatch coupon. Had a discord buddy run the proxy for me so he could go towards his VIP spending requirements. He was sending me a Daughters of the Wind to try too. Threw in the other three. Super generous.


----------



## TX Cigar

Decent variety from CI and free ashtray. Most cigars I've ordered at one time for sure.


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Brew&Puff

I received two shipments in the mail today:

The first picture is what my wife spoiled me with from P&C for my birthday and our anniversary! Both dates are only a few days apart, but I got my goodies early as the package arrived waaay ahead of schedule. She got me a 20 pack of Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826, a 10 pack of Diesel Uncut Connecticuts, a 5 pack of AJ Fernandez New World Cameroon short robustos, a five pack of Punch London Club coronas, a tin of Orlik Golden Sliced, a tin of Hearth & Home White Knight, an ounce of Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, a Czech tool, and a pound of best of the rest (which she said was a P&C promotion for spending money there). 

The second picture is what I ordered from CI, which also arrived earlier than expected. A 10 pack of Nica Libre Toros and a 5 pack of Illusione Rothchilds.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> TripleCapped.com


Well that's a new one I've never heard of before :vs_laugh: Cigar companies are sure getting creative in the naming of some stuff.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Well that's a new one I've never heard of before :vs_laugh: Cigar companies are sure getting creative in the naming of some stuff.


So it was made by lost and found/Caldwell and all profits from them are going to food banks and such in support of Covid relief. In addition to these, there is a No Free Lunch Texas exclusive release planned with Renegade Cigar Lounge.

I got lucky and got in the pre-order for these with Stateline cigars

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zCityGuy

JtAv8tor said:


> Those are excellent and outside the norm for Tats IMO, very smooth and chocolate profile compared to the pepper and spice of most Tats. (PS they are going to be a regular production now instead of limited)
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Thank you. This has been my exact question about these. Not a big fan of the pepin pepper


----------



## OldGringo

Wandered down to the coast today to visit my old friend Manny El Cubano Lopez and visit with a few of his regulars. Have Nicaraguan, Dominican, Honduran, Costa Rican, Peruvian, Mexican, and various mixtures from all. Stopped by Louis’s Bait Camp for a shrimp poboy and cold adult beverage. Great to sit out on the deck and let a little cutie take my order as the COVID restrictions have been lifted.


----------



## mpomario

PDR UG exclusive Plomo Devil Wants You Dead and Devils Mistress.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A big bag-o-Nines from @Blacklog_angler and a stack of delicious 10 minute cargars. 
Thanks again, Matthew.


----------



## DanWil84

@Rondo I suppose if you buy these cigarilos there decent. I have smoked a bunch, made from Sumatra tobacco. Can't find of what tobacco these or other "premium" cigarilos are made off, but they seem interesting for when you can't smoke a bigger cigar.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@DanWil84 I think they're delicious. Long filler and for under a buck apiece, they're perfect for my commute because I don't want a big stick at 5:30am.


----------



## DanWil84

Thanks @Rondo will put some with my next order, can get hold of the davidoffs you showed and 3 brands from ISOM. Good to read there actually longfiller, the ones I smoked are short filled.... And same not wanting to smoke a big stick at 6 or 630 before my shift begins.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sorry, they are not long filler. My mistake. It’s Brazilian and Indonesian filled.


----------



## Wheels Up

Went to my local lounge today and picked a a few things. I'm quickly becoming addicted to these Candelas.

Then when I came home, these Queen of Hearts 5ers were waiting for me in the mail box- a recent purchase from @GumbyCR . Thanks for a quick and smooth transaction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanWil84

Finally got my first order in! Diesel D4, Ave Maria Arc of the Convenant, Man O War Ruination, AF Exquisitos Maduro and JdN Black. Also 6 other sticks which I'm not allowed to mention here. Excited, but have to be patient, there now in my tupperdore for their first 3 month sleep. Seems I bought my tupperdore waaaaaay to small, this one is already full if I don't pack to tightly.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Mail call from Small Batch Cigar. I was fortunate enough to get my hands on some bishops blend 2020.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A couple Hoyo Sumatra for under $4/ea.
Nothing mind blowing or complex, just boldly delicious.


----------



## mpomario

Some Bearded Chef from NR and UG. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

First summer is finally here in Washington shipment. Really needed a hat and ashtray so the Rocky Patel sampler really came in handy.
Flor de las antillas really is one of my favorites since it was one of the first cigars i really got flavor from(aka didn't scorch it from smoking to quick.)

Padron #7000 Maduro
Rocky Patel The Edge Torpedo Maduro 
Flor de las Antillas Toro Grande
Rocky Patel Ocean Club Toro
Rocky Patel Velvet Edition Toro 
Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro 
Rocky Patel Decade Toro 
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro


----------



## Kidvegas

danthecigarman said:


> First summer is finally here in Washington shipment. Really needed a hat and ashtray so the Rocky Patel sampler really came in handy.
> Flor de las antillas really is one of my favorites since it was one of the first cigars i really got flavor from(aka didn't scorch it from smoking to quick.)
> 
> Padron #7000 Maduro
> Rocky Patel The Edge Torpedo Maduro 10-Pack
> Flor de las Antillas Toro Grande
> 2 - Rocky Patel Ocean Club Toro (6 x 52)
> 2 - Rocky Patel Velvet Edition Toro (6 x 52)
> 2 - Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro (6.25 x 52)
> 2 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5 x 52)
> 2 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro (6.5 x 52)


Magazine worthy pics bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Received 2 samplers today, AJ Fernandez and Oliva, excited to give em a try but gonna do the sensible thing and have them a rest for a few

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=278816&stc=1&d=1590525189


----------



## DanWil84

@danthecigarman those pictures :vs_OMG::vs_whistle: .... Suppose there no phone pictures, although my phone has some decent Leica lenses with options even a DSLR has, not fullframe ofcourse.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat splits....La Casita and 7th Anni









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

we are getting artsy with the pictures.....:smile2:


----------



## danthecigarman

Haha, who dosen't like nice cigar pictures.But in all seriousness when i look at my bank statement and see how much its running me seeing nice pictures reminds of it / what was going through my mind as well as the enjoyable moments burning them. Also makes me more excited about smoking them.

If not all i see in my bank -$XXXX dollars literally set of fire lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Bearded Chef. These look and smell amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Little trip to the devil's den


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Little trip to the devil's den


How do you remove your credit card from that site? Seriously
I had a replacement card come in but can't remove the old one and don't like not having control. I read some other complaints about not being able to remove your card so I'm hesitant to add a new one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> How do you remove your credit card from that site? Seriously
> I had a replacement card come in but can't remove the old one and don't like not having control. I read some other complaints about not being able to remove your card so I'm hesitant to add a new one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you need to add a new card and then you can remove the old one. happened to me last year, took me a while to figure that one


----------



## TX Cigar

Another order from Flatbed. Really enjoying these.


----------



## Rondo

From @Gumby-cr








Go Green!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> From @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> View attachment 278948
> 
> Go Green!!


No idea why those took so long to get to you but I'm glad they finally arrived safely :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Olecharlie said:


> How do you remove your credit card from that site?


You can also call them.


----------



## danthecigarman

Rondo said:


> From @Gumby-cr
> 
> View attachment 278948
> 
> Go Green!!


Never heard of those what's inside.

Also finally got a shipment of more sticks, getting ready to start a collection as soon as all my shipments make it here.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

danthecigarman said:


> Never heard of those what's inside.
> 
> Also finally got a shipment of more sticks, getting ready to start a collection as soon as all my shipments make it here.


Real cheese-like product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Real cheese-like product
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?!? No unicorn?


----------



## zcziggy

lex61 said:


> What?!? No unicorn?


nope...went over the rainbow....


----------



## UBC03

danthecigarman said:


> Never heard of those what's inside.
> 
> Also finally got a shipment of more sticks, getting ready to start a collection as soon as all my shipments make it here.


You're gonna love the lil UCs. I always keep em on hand. I always pop the tins, do an inspection, then put em away. The tins aren't air tight but they do inhibit getting em to the proper RH.

The Cleaver is EZ. They release some great cigars in small batches with unique names, that sell out in hours. Alot of guys around here chase the small batch stuff. But apparently they have a good reason.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Had to pickup a box after reading @Cigary's review









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Bearded Chef from Underground


----------



## danthecigarman

Feel super conflicted about this haul, could say so much about it and what i learnt.I never had the luxury of buying fancy cigars and my last few posts were purchases after this one, just happened to arrive earlier.This was from Cbid, and i quickly noticed i was buying the same shit-gars over and over and had no idea about brands outside of the normal shit-gars i'd buy.Learnt a ton about Cbid, finding deals, other brands and hope to learn more.

I might come back and edit this posts with cost per cigar, best deals etc.Have a spreadsheet going to compare stuff for next time i buy big lots and how to get best value.

With all that said i have about 2x this still on the way stuck in shipping :vs_mad: , atleast i'll have time to fully prep the wineador.

Edit:
Ran the spreadsheet, including shipping and 10%~ tax
Total Cigars
179
Price per cigar
$3.51

Cheapest price per cigar
$2.40	5 Vegas Classic 'The Judge'Pack of 20
$2.38	Strictly Diesel Sampler20 Cigars
$2.10	5 Vegas Series 'A' ApocalypseBox of 20
$2.05	Nica Libre Churchill-Box of 20
$1.95	5 Vegas Classic TorpedoPack of 10

Most Expensive price per cigar
$5.40	Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro Gran ToroPack of 5
$5.00	Man O' War Ruination War HorseBox of 10


Definitely overpaid for some, but others were good deals.


----------



## UBC03

They don't call it the devil site for nothin.. damn bro 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

UBC03 said:


> They don't call it the devil site for nothin.. damn bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You don't want to know how long i was pulling cigars out of wrappers/5pk wrapping before setting them in the wineador....
Now i know why they call it that.


----------



## Gumby-cr

TCstr8 said:


> Had to pickup a box after reading @*Cigary*'s review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed with those :thumb:


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> you need to add a new card and then you can remove the old one. happened to me last year, took me a while to figure that one


Yep I just don't like not having the ability to remove my credit card information whenever I want. Ron said you have to call them.


----------



## DanWil84

@danthecigarman that's what I call a haul!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Yep I just don't like not having the ability to remove my credit card information whenever I want. Ron said you have to call them.


when i called, they told me that you have to have a cc on file in order to have an account, that's why the system will not let you delete one unless you have another on file. it kind of made sense to me


----------



## Hickorynut

Restock on Ramon Bueso...along with the new Oscuro....off for a nap they go!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

Hickorynut said:


> Restock on Ramon Bueso...along with the new Oscuro....off for a nap they go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I have some Oscuro's on the way too, i'm curious how they compare as i was a fan of the genesis for good value.


----------



## TCstr8

Hickorynut said:


> Restock on Ramon Bueso...along with the new Oscuro....off for a nap they go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Smoked any of the Oscuro? I know I was very impressed with the Genesis the Project with a good long nap (think 12+ months and I was really impressed for the cost). Wondering how the Oscuro compare.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

Rainy day care package arrived, total avg cost per cigar including 10%~tax + shipping $5.20.

On another note, super aggravated with cigarbid, have another shipment that i'm not too happy about and to top it off it's been sitting processing for 1 week now...


----------



## Rondo

danthecigarman said:


> On another note, super aggravated with cigarbid, have another shipment that i'm not too happy about and to top it off it's been sitting processing for 1 week now...


Before the plague, cbid shipped in a few days. As mentioned on the site, things are delayed. My recent Hoyo batch took 2 weeks. Not an issue. I'm grateful to be able to purchase online, period. 
Go buy a premium cigar and chill out. That's what it's all about. 
What's your other aggravation with them?


----------



## danthecigarman

Eh aggravation is a stronger word than how i feel about it. Cigarbid doesn't have much of a mention of delays but i do expect them as all my packages have had them.That's fine, the industry i'm in myself is going through intense periods with people burning out so i get it.It's more so that they've sent out orders after the mentioned one already, to me it looks like they just sold things OOS which i wouldn't have bought if i knew that would happen but even that's fine.

It's the lack of communication aka, when is this thing going to ship / why didn't it ship yet / and not getting a response from them.I know it'll get here someday just comparatively to other sites in the customer service/communication area it's a bit behind.

Edit: but you're right should chill out, probably on edge from all the madness lately


----------



## Rondo

There will always be madness in each of our lives. Cigars are one of several coping strategies to have available in life’s humidor.


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> Smoked any of the Oscuro? I know I was very impressed with the Genesis the Project with a good long nap (think 12+ months and I was really impressed for the cost). Wondering how the Oscuro compare.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm going to let these adjust for a week or so and get one in....the rest are going to nap at least 12.....


----------



## Rondo

Not to jack, but...
after a little bit of excitement at work today,








I figured I deserved a couple cigars. Saw a box of Undercrown Shade Pigs for $66 plus shipping. Read a few reviews and decided to abort. 
I think I showed great restraint.:vs_cool:
Just because it's a great deal, doesn't make it a great cigar.


----------



## danthecigarman

Sorry if this is too off topic for the picture thread guys.



Rondo said:


> I figured I deserved a couple cigars. Saw a box of Undercrown Shade Pigs for $66 plus shipping. Read a few reviews and decided to abort.
> I think I showed great restraint.:vs_cool:
> Just because it's a great deal, doesn't make it a great cigar.


 @Rondo what review sites would you recommend for people like myself newer to buying more sophisticated cigars. Just recently have i been starting to do that but places like cigar aficionado seem to have some good hits in their higher ratings however all the rest seems to be 88-91 or so and not that great.

I know leveraging youtube for single stuff can be good but, wondering about lists as well.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty treats

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Mark in wi

danthecigarman said:


> Sorry if this is too off topic for the picture thread guys.
> 
> @Rondo what review sites would you recommend for people like myself newer to buying more sophisticated cigars. Just recently have i been starting to do that but places like cigar aficionado seem to have some good hits in their higher ratings however all the rest seems to be 88-91 or so and not that great.
> 
> I know leveraging youtube for single stuff can be good but, wondering about lists as well.


Here's one place. 
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/entertainment/283952-one-our-own.html


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some unobtainium sticks from @Gumby-cr 's sale and my first auction purchase in quite awhile. I love the new Xicar cutter, my old one was dull leaving mohawks and tearing wrappers.


----------



## danthecigarman

Mich_smoker said:


> Some unobtainium sticks from @Gumby-cr 's sale and my first auction purchase in quite awhile. I love the new Xicar cutter, my old one was dull leaving mohawks and tearing wrappers.


That looks tasty :surprise:

Had some more arrivals this week.I'm really hoping my plan works out, trying to get these(and last purchases) saved up/aged for next summer as the winters here are too cold to smoke outside and trying to make the most of them.

Also fell prey to an alec bradley sampler that actually had cigars i'd be interested in that came along with a nice wooden humidor that will totally go on my bar cart that i don't have:vs_laugh:.


----------



## Drez_

Few of the last purchases that have arrived recently.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Not a purchase but one of the sales reps I work with keeps bringing me these Padron 90s every time she comes
She puts them on her expense account
I've got a fiver going so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

Was going to write something about how much this lot means to me as i use to dream of even buying a box but anyway.Super happy i'm done taking wrappers of cigars for a long time, no more cigar shopping other than real boutique things and only a 5 pack at most.

Few things im excited about here, papas fritas, punch cigars, box pressed ruinations(smelled amazing), finally a quality cutter/lighter and i guess the whole table :vs_laugh:

Also bought way too many acid cigars, i wanted a few but somehow lost track.Its going to take me years to get rid of them.


----------



## DanWil84

That's a haul! Those robusto maduro man o wars and robusto naturel Ave Maria's smell goooood. In what timespan these are acquired? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

DanWil84 said:


> That's a haul! Those robusto maduro man o wars and robusto naturel Ave Maria's smell goooood. In what timespan these are acquired?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


These were two orders that arrived same day, not necessarily stock i had on hand.


----------



## koban

Davidoff


----------



## Olecharlie

My Roma Irish sampler came in today from Small Batch, forgot to take a pic.


----------



## groover08

@danthecigarman That's impressive! What is your humidification system for that haul?


----------



## danthecigarman

@;


groover08 said:


> @danthecigarman That's impressive! What is your humidification system for that haul?


Mostly a whynter wineador and tupperware.


----------



## lex61

CBid...

Ramon Bueso @$1.10 each

Laranja Escuro five packs had dates in them. Wondered if that's when they broke them down into fivers, but also thought it was interesting that all were dated the 4th of the month.


----------



## Natefiet

Made a run to the *kinda* local B&M Cousins Cigar in Akron, Ohio. I still havent found a humidor with a better selection as well as decent prices.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Natefiet said:


> Made a run to the *kinda* local B&M Cousins Cigar in Akron, Ohio. I still havent found a humidor with a better selection as well as decent prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Great sticks !!! Enjoy


----------



## Rondo

First for me 
Private sale
Read some good things 
Couldn't beat the price


----------



## Olecharlie

NR Big Spoons and Romacraft Irish Sampler


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> First for me
> Private sale
> Read some good things
> Couldn't beat the price
> 
> View attachment 280052


I've got a feeling you'll dig those Ron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Spoons
Bought a five pack mostly because the band is so creepy
Wiggins sent me an extra fiver anyway
Gotta love that guy
Well I mean, not like on the band though
May have to smoke these with the band off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Big Spoons
> Bought a five pack mostly because the band is so creepy
> Wiggins sent me an extra fiver anyway
> Gotta love that guy
> Well I mean, not like on the band though
> May have to smoke these with the band off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoked my last one of those from a previous batch a couple of weeks ago. That is one creepy band for sure.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Big Spoons
> Bought a five pack mostly because the band is so creepy
> Wiggins sent me an extra fiver anyway
> Gotta love that guy
> Well I mean, not like on the band though
> May have to smoke these with the band off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have my Fiver resting and I agree on the band, gotta discuss this with Noel. He was in a V-Herf with a few of us a couple weeks ago, thanks to JT. Wiggins did send me an free box of Morphine last year and yeah gotta Luv the guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Smoked my last one of those from a previous batch a couple of weeks ago. That is one creepy band for sure.


What do you think of the cigar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> What do you think of the cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked them, but then I've liked every Rojas I've had. Full bodied and not overwhelming strength, but I'm less of a fan of large ring gauge than I used to be. Given the band, I'll refrain from using descriptors like woody or nut.


----------



## DanWil84

From left to right JdN Rosalones (4 sticks), Tat Skinny Monster (3 different ones), Nub Cameroon (5er), AJ Last Call Maduro (3 sticks), JdN Antano 1970 (3 sticks) and a little surprise, La Riqueza boxpress stick, which has been aging for quite some time seeing the cello is almost brown. Rosalones and nub cigars the cello is also browning up, think these are already bit more aged as they pick from the b&m store which is fully humidified.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A few things came today

Small batch monthly club










And cra limited release


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Some of the weeks pick ups


----------



## zcziggy

Gotta buy something from the local B&M when you use the lounge. Want to see what the talk about these gueguenses is all about


----------



## msmith1986

Some Diesel and random splits and a box of Oliva Wrath for me. This buy we averaged $2.85/stick for the whole order after tax and shipping.














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A fiver showed up today. Very small selection and high prices. If it wasn't for a gift certificate I wouldn't have ordered from them. I love Umbagog though, so it's a win for the $2 I threw in.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## memp2atl85

Andalusian bull
Lfd la nox
Le Bijou 1922
Oliva v Melanio

From local lounge









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## groover08

I went a bit nuts today at my local B&M:


2x Davidoff Signature No. 2
1x Liga Privada T52 Toro
1x Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
1x RyJ 1875 Nicaragua Churchill
2x Padron Serie 1926 No. 90, and
1x Curivari Buenaventura Cremas C400, for the hell of it!

It is Fathers Day, after all! And I hope all the fathers out there had a nice one.


----------



## Wildman9907

Trade sorta purchased type deal.


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> Trade sorta purchased type deal.


Nothing could make that look better but some of my rum behind them, lol. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Quite possibly My Favorite My Father


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some Warped goodness and a trip to my local B&M discount rack. Unfortunately my USPS curse is still active. The mailman decided it was better to shove the box into my mailbox rather than drop it on my porch. Quite a shame as the cello on those are as dark as the cigars themselves SMH....









Nice dark cello on these too


----------



## Natefiet

Picked up a box of Tabernacle this weekend from cigarandpipes.com during their 20% off Fathers Day sale. No tax and free shipping as well!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Mich_smoker said:


> Some Warped goodness and a trip to my local B&M discount rack. Unfortunately my USPS curse is still active. The mailman decided it was better to shove the box into my mailbox rather than drop it on my porch. Quite a shame as the cello on those are as dark as the cigars themselves SMH....
> 
> View attachment 280740
> 
> 
> Nice dark cello on these too
> View attachment 280742
> 
> 
> View attachment 280744
> 
> 
> View attachment 280748


That guy must be anti-tobacco. You better get a bigger mailbox.


----------



## bearinvt

*Successful Shark hunt*

I just had my order of a box of Sharks confirmed from Hiland's. Been trying to score a box since the last one I bought at least 5 years ago. I'm a happy guy!


----------



## TCstr8

bearinvt said:


> I just had my order of a box of Sharks confirmed from Hiland's. Been trying to score a box since the last one I bought at least 5 years ago. I'm a happy guy!


Nice! Bought a box awhile back, and have been searching for more ever since.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy continues until I get over this lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxColt

Olecharlie said:


> Roma Therapy continues until I get over this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It never ends.....Got 10 in last week and another 10 coming in this week.


----------



## haegejc

Mail call from Serious Cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A special treat for no good reason.


----------



## mpomario

Some Toasted Marshmellow from UG and NR last week for FD. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Some re stock.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up a few things










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

A few things from Famous Smokes.


----------



## [email protected]

CgarDann said:


> Picked up a few things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking haul!!!!

I just picked up a 10 of Montecristo Medianoche and a 20 pack of CAO Flathead Apehangers.

Couple weeks setting in and I'll be in smoking bliss.


----------



## msmith1986

We were up toward one of my favorite humidors today so I had to stop in. Gotta have BV 350's. The LFD TAA's are good but I haven't had the others yet, I just see them posted here a lot.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Been on a long buying freeze...until last week

















TripleCapped.com


----------



## ebnash

Nomad


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> Been on a long buying freeze...until last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleCapped.com


The Las Calaveras 2020 just shipped yesterday also fyi to continue your spending > All sizes are limited to 1000 boxes this year.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> The Las Calaveras 2020 just shipped yesterday also fyi to continue your spending > All sizes are limited to 1000 boxes this year.


Nope, zero travel for work has my cigar budget to zero right now sadly. I sacrificed food this month for these haha

TripleCapped.com


----------



## DanWil84

Last Call, La Duena, Sobremesa, Oliva G Maduro, Tat Veruco, and New World Connie.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Got a few things today. The lighters and factory smokes are from CI, the rest from a local tobacco shop that opened recently. I know ya'll like your KFC sticks lol.


----------



## [email protected]

jmt8706 said:


> Got a few things today. The lighters and factory smokes are from CI, the rest from a local tobacco shop that opened recently. I know ya'll like your KFC sticks lol.


I got that same H Uppman lighter back in December. Held rock steady till last week whe the O ring seems to not seat and leaks the contents. Anyone tinkers or suggest repair or for the cost, toss it and forget it?


----------



## jmt8706

[email protected] said:


> I got that same H Uppman lighter back in December. Held rock steady till last week whe the O ring seems to not seat and leaks the contents. Anyone tinkers or suggest repair or for the cost, toss it and forget it?


I got it for$3.99. I figured for that price, I don't really care how long it lasts. The trigger on mine is really tough to press down, so it will be in standby mode as a backup lighter. I don't think these are meant to be tinkered with, I would just toss it.


----------



## Wheels Up

Small order came in today with a thank you note from AF Jr.

They call this a "Travel Humidor," but it seems like it would be a shame to take it out and scuff it up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Picked up a couple at UG to try out. Very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped Corto X50
Never had one but I heard some good things.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Picked up a couple at UG to try out. Very good.
> View attachment 281952
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. Hopefully I can get a couple before they are gone this year. They made a lot less for this years release.


----------



## bearinvt

Sharks


----------



## zcziggy

Had to have that TShirt, so I got some basics to go along with it...has anybody tried the archetype curses?


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Dang. Hopefully I can get a couple before they are gone this year. They made a lot less for this years release.


Fox has some fivers.


----------



## MattT

Stocking up on some Carillos. They go great with any type of acidic type drink partner.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. Hopefully I can get a couple before they are gone this year. They made a lot less for this years release.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox has some fivers.
Click to expand...

I know of a few places that have them now. It's the money problems right now. Hopefully they stick around for a few months.


----------



## Olecharlie

1 Trade, 1 purchase and 1 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I know of a few places that have them now. It's the money problems right now. Hopefully they stick around for a few months.


Who has the best price on Fivers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Who has the best price on Fivers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Fox or SBC (with the 10% discount). I'm after the LC48 size this year. Trade >???


----------



## purepoker

Got the 2020. I have to start smoking these...


----------



## zcziggy

:vs_whistle::vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------



## Rondo

Bought these on a dice roll. Got them from a reputable private source who bought out a cigar shop in '08 and has been sitting on them. I can't find much,

https://www.cigarmonthclub.com/savinelli-special-selection

and would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> Bought these on a dice roll. Got them from a reputable private source who bought out a cigar shop in '08 and has been sitting on them. I can't find much,
> 
> https://www.cigarmonthclub.com/savinelli-special-selection
> 
> and would appreciate any help. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 282366
> 
> 
> View attachment 282368


Definitely curious. I found this article. https://cigar-coop.com/2011/04/cigar-review-savinelli-liga-especia.html

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

@Rondo I also found this that says the Special Selection was made by Oliva.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@msmith1986 thanks but those are different bands. Lots out there about the 2005 but I guess I'll find out for myself down the road.


----------



## mpomario

purepoker said:


> Got the 2020. I have to start smoking these...


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Made a quick stop by one of my B&Ms on my lunch break today. Got a few tried-and-true staples, but I was excited to find a couple of Hemingways I've not had before: Between the Lines and Signature Maduro.


----------



## Wheels Up

Found a couple of new arrivals from Tampa in the mail box. All of these are going into storage for at least a couple of years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Found a couple of new arrivals from Tampa in the mail box. All of these are going into storage for at least a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Determined to fill that new cabinet you made, eh?


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> Found a couple of new arrivals from Tampa in the mail box. All of these are going into storage for at least a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very Nice!


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> Determined to fill that new cabinet you made, eh?


I figure if I fill it up, that'll be fair justification to build another one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I think Fox or SBC (with the 10% discount). I'm after the LC48 size this year. Trade >???


I was able to get in on a split but only a fiver. I can send you a couple if you want. It will be a week or so before I get them.


----------



## mpomario

Picked up a couple at Lake Worth Cigars after going by the dealership for repairs. They have a lot of BLTC/BWS. They still have quite a few of all the OG blends. They have Boondocks from 2018-2019 of which these are. They have boxes of green hornets and the new Swarm. Probably the most complete line up I've seen. They also have all three sizes of the 2020 LC. They have a sampler that comes with some OG blends and a couple swarm for $60. Support small businesses. We are losing breweries around here. It sucks.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mailbox full today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Continued


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Mailbox full today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's that 5er in the 1st pic next to Roma ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> What's that 5er in the 1st pic next to Roma ?


 Sinistro Last Cowboy Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

Wheels Up said:


> Found a couple of new arrivals from Tampa in the mail box. All of these are going into storage for at least a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh to be young again. I don't even buy green bananas anymore.


----------



## [email protected]

Picked up 20 CAO MX2s for $50 and some changes shipped.

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/p/cao-mx2-toro-maduro-pack-of-5/2031308/

Sorry, no pictures. Been a little obsessed with CAO Flatheads lately and Brazilia. So figured I'd give this a go.


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> What's that 5er in the 1st pic next to Roma ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like those Dann. They are made by Sinistro. These are 7x47 Churchill

Wrapper: Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro
Binder: Mexican San Andres
Filler: Dominican Republic (Piloto Cubano)

Mardo has fivers in stock if you want to try. 15% off just google discount codes for Mardo cigars. The 25 will not work and Free shipping. I think I paid like $39 for a five pack. The did have Lanceros in stock as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Man.....one of these days I’m going to try some of those outstanding looks smokes all you connoisseurs keep posting. I’m still a big brand smoker till I get out the shallow end of the of cigar pool.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> I really like those Dann. They are made by Sinistro. These are 7x47 Churchill
> 
> Wrapper: Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro
> Binder: Mexican San Andres
> Filler: Dominican Republic (Piloto Cubano)
> 
> Mardo has fivers in stock if you want to try. 15% off just google discount codes for Mardo cigars. The 25 will not work and Free shipping. I think I paid like $39 for a five pack. The did have Lanceros in stock as well.


Thanks Charlie. I will have to try these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

More on the way, just not delivered yet...


----------



## Aimless1

*First stop at local B&M*

I stopped by my local B&M today.

Honestly, a disappointing experience. When I walked in I was the only customer in the shop with 3 smokers in the lounge. Older guy behind the counter never greeted me and when I asked for help he pointed to the humidor. Apparently he hasn't heard of customer service. Walked into the lounge just to say hi. No one interested in chatting. Outside of the fact it is a place to smoke when the weather is frightful, I really have no reason to go back.

I did manage to find these on my own. Have not looked them up to see exactly what I have.


----------



## Olecharlie

Check out these cigars from a local here in TN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Those Perdomo Champaign 10th Anniversary are the bee's knees.

Nice haul, @Aimless1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> I stopped by my local B&M today.
> 
> Honestly, a disappointing experience. When I walked in I was the only customer in the shop with 3 smokers in the lounge. Older guy behind the counter never greeted me and when I asked for help he pointed to the humidor. Apparently he hasn't heard of customer service. Walked into the lounge just to say hi. No one interested in chatting. Outside of the fact it is a place to smoke when the weather is frightful, I really have no reason to go back.
> 
> I did manage to find these on my own. Have not looked them up to see exactly what I have.


Those Camacho connecticuts are awesome, nice bite to them.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje's from SBC and the Joya Copper from a steal on Cbid!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Olecharlie said:


> Check out these cigars from a local here in TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to have to check that out! Where you get them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericbc7

*Cohiba macassar*

Just bought 10 Cohiba macassar, smoked one tonight and liked it!
Used my new modulus 2 to smoke it to nub 
I love the modulus 2 and the Cohiba was nice too.
I hate to say his but am leaning to pipes and the crazy amount of variety of tobaccos.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Travoline said:


> I am going to have to check that out! Where you get them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big Star in Mt Juliet.


----------



## Travoline

Olecharlie said:


> Big Star in Mt Juliet.


Awesome! Going to be in Mt Juliet tomorrow anyway, might swing by there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Travoline said:


> Awesome! Going to be in Mt Juliet tomorrow anyway, might swing by there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice let me know if you pick one up... I smoked one at the lounge and brought one home Toro size.


----------



## Aimless1

Went a bit overboard this weekend. Started with this SBC order. Need supplies to fill the new tupperdor.


----------



## Wheels Up

I've decided to dive a bit deeper into Viaje. Picked up a Black and White sampler and an anniversary sampler from SBC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

*CBid My Father No 1*

Adding to the tupperdor


----------



## DanWil84

Anything I smoked out of my father factories was good to great (including tatuaje), nice score. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

*Hole in my wallet*

More supplies for the tupperdor


----------



## bearinvt

Pulled the trigger on the Psyko 7 deal at Cigar Page that @Gumby-cr alerted us to on the deals sub. Glad I did. Smoked one last night ROTT and it weren't bad for about 2 bucks apiece. I'm going to need an economical go-to when I retire and this is a good candidate. I'm hoping they're even better once they catch up on their sleep.


----------



## Arry75

Picked up a 20 cigar sampler from an email deal off of CI. Diesel 20 pack of sticks.. Haven't had one in years but remembered them being pretty good and I am partial to Nicaraguan tobacco so figured what the hell? Had the Unlimited Maduro Presidente last night one day off the truck and wow! Perfect draw and burn! Lots of smoke and flavor and I burned it for 3 hours down to the nub. Granted I was playing video games so time between puffs was long I really enjoyed it! They are doing the normal 2 week quarantine before going into the humidor..


----------



## Wheels Up

bearinvt said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Psyko 7 deal at Cigar Page that @Gumby-cr alerted us to on the deals sub. Glad I did. Smoked one last night ROTT and it weren't bad for about 2 bucks apiece. I'm going to need an economical go-to when I retire and this is a good candidate. I'm hoping they're even better once they catch up on their sleep.


Those are delicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

bearinvt said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Psyko 7 deal at Cigar Page that @Gumby-cr alerted us to on the deals sub. Glad I did. Smoked one last night ROTT and it weren't bad for about 2 bucks apiece. I'm going to need an economical go-to when I retire and this is a good candidate. I'm hoping they're even better once they catch up on their sleep.


I don't think that deal lasted more than a few hours after posting it up here. Glad you were able to snag a box :grin2:


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> I don't think that deal lasted more than a few hours after posting it up here. Glad you were able to snag a box :grin2:


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks for the rec @jmt8706! Will let rest for a bit and try another day.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> I've decided to dive a bit deeper into Viaje. Picked up a Black and White sampler and an anniversary sampler from SBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ummm, I'm Jelly &#128514;


----------



## jurgenph

Restocking some old friends...

NUB and MB3 sampler boxes 


J.


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks for the rec @jmt8706! Will let rest for a bit and try another day.


Awesome! Glad you were able to find some. What lounge did you visit? The closest one to me is in Oxford, and it's a bust.


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> Awesome! Glad you were able to find some. What lounge did you visit? The closest one to me is in Oxford, and it's a bust.


ordered from SBC. Still need to visit more lounges other than Tuttles.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haven't bought anything in a long time...but these, if they are close to the original, were a must... Caldwell Pepper Cream Soda....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solono

Ave Marie Reconquista, Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project and Graycliff 30 Years


----------



## GOT14U

Stocked back up on some Gavitos! Also am excited to try this cattle Baron! Checkout lakeworthcigars new website use code lwcfirst10 to get 10% off...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Stocked back up on some Gavitos! Also am excited to try this cattle Baron! Checkout lakeworthcigars new website use code lwcfirst10 to get 10% off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nom..nom..nom....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Supplies:

Punch Pita
AJ Fernandez Chosen One Sampler
Gurkha Warpig XO


----------



## msmith1986

A small Rojas order from UG. Bluebonnet mareva and house blend maduro corona.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavitos
Cowboys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solono

A nice variety of stuff.


----------



## ebnash

Recent purchases

From @CgarDann
Nub Maduro, Mathilde Renacer, Olivia Melanio, and Guardian of the Farm. Plus, he was generous to throw in a couple EZ's Green Army Men and what I think is Fortune Cookie?

From Nomad
Drop Dead Gorgeous, Flux Capacitor, and These Colors Dont Run(not pictured). I also just ordered a 10er of Waffle Cone yesterday.


----------



## TX Cigar

Variety from Flatbed.


----------



## lex61

I feel like I went cigar shopping at 7-11. At least they came with Bovedas.


----------



## jurgenph

man o'war armada and nub sampler box - off cbid


J.


----------



## GOT14U

Next, had to get more of these bad boys. Not as dark as the release I had before tho 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Gavitos
> Cowboys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pre ordered today, ships Tuesday!
@GOT14U










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Pre ordered today, ships Tuesday!
> @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I got me sum, did you get any of the barber poles last week...never to be made again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Oh I got me sum, did you get any of the barber poles last week...never to be made again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope didn't get any. How do you like the new darker Gavitos? Too bad UG doesn't carry, hate to pay $15 shipping from Lakeworth.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Nope didn't get any. How do you like the new darker Gavitos? Too bad UG doesn't carry, hate to pay $15 shipping from Lakeworth.


I'm letting them rest awhile so I haven't had any yet...they sure look delicious tho....yeah shipping price sucks with that 10% code tho it helps with shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Found a great deal on these. Had to buy them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownHustler

TX Cigar said:


> Variety from Flatbed.


I recently enjoyed a Panacea Corojo with 8 or 9 years on it. It had the original band, I believe


----------



## Jade Falcon

Glad to see the forum is still around! The link I had to Puff was dead.

Sorry I haven't been around, fams. I haven't been here since March, and I've just bought my first stash in over a year. A LOT of cigars, in fact.

Went down to Eugene (I moved this year from Vancouver to Linn County, Oregon) to do some things, treated myself to a nice steak dinner at Texas Roadhouse, stopped by a knife shop, and bought some smokes at Cigars On 7th.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=284622&thumb=1

From Left to Right (where there are two of the same cigar, it will be listed as "2X"):

Ashton Double Magnum ($11.50), Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve Robusto ($7.25), San Cristobal Revelation Legend ($8.50), Padron 1964 Anniversary Series box-pressed Torpedo ($unknown, however, Famous-smoke.com lists a single for $17.40....no sales tax in Oregon), Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real ($7.25), Punch Gran Puro Sesenta ($8.00), H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon 2X ($8.00 each), Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro 2X ($8.00 each), Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Torpedo (more on this cigar below.....$9.50), Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown ($7.75), Arturo Fuente Anejo 888 ($11.25), Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 2X ($7.25 each), Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic 2X ($9.75 each).

Total price on debit with no Oregon sales tax (I'm not sure if there are exceptions for tobacco products...) was $139.50.

Combined with a big steak dinner, today was a good day. Compared to my car breaking down two days ago, it's a much better day.

The Fuente King B Torpedo came in cellophane that was in bad shape....not completely unusable, but with some sort of faint white staining on it (I can't tell if it's inside or out), and the cedar wrapper has a split in it that is held together by a piece of tape. The cigar itself looks fine, with no visible damage to the black felt band or cedar other than the split, nor do the torpedo tip itself.

I'm ditching the cellophane and putting the stick in my tupperdore bare, just in case that's mold. Probably just a beat-up cello, but I'm not taking chances.


----------



## Rondo

Welcome back, JF.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Rondo said:


> Welcome back, JF.


Thanks! And #BlueLivesMatter!


----------



## Solono

Another variety of stuff, the wrapped red ones are Graycliff 10 year vintages, had them backwards in the shot.


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nds flanking Honduran 2nds 
Obsidian White Noise, H Upmann Media Noche, Room 101 Farce and a Camacho Connecticut


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Alec Bradley 2nds flanking Honduran 2nds
> Obsidian White Noise, H Upmann Media Noche, Room 101 Farce and a Camacho Connecticut


Looks like you're doing a great job expanding your palate.


----------



## Aimless1

After listening to what y'all have to say I had decided my taste was going to change over time and what I like now I may not care for later, and vice versa. All my sticks are less than 30 days old since I just started so none have rested for any length of time. Decided 5 packs make the most sense. Gives me the opportunity to try them over time and continue to refine my tastes. Then again, hard to pass up those 2nds. If they pan out, gold. If not, plenty to share with others. 

Maybe it's nonsensical but it's a plan.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> After listening to what y'all have to say I had decided my taste was going to change over time and what I like now I may not care for later, and vice versa. All my sticks are less than 30 days old since I just started so none have rested for any length of time. Decided 5 packs make the most sense. Gives me the opportunity to try them over time and continue to refine my tastes. Then again, hard to pass up those 2nds. If they pan out, gold. If not, plenty to share with others.
> 
> Maybe it's nonsensical but it's a plan.


going slow and steady is always a good idea


----------



## Rondo

Good plan, except for the part about sharing crappy sticks. 
Well, so long as you don't share them with anyone here. 
Ask @UBC03 who gets his dog rockets.


----------



## Aimless1

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Jade Falcon said:


> Glad to see the forum is still around! The link I had to Puff was dead.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around, fams. I haven't been here since March, and I've just bought my first stash in over a year. A LOT of cigars, in fact.
> 
> Went down to Eugene (I moved this year from Vancouver to Linn County, Oregon) to do some things, treated myself to a nice steak dinner at Texas Roadhouse, stopped by a knife shop, and bought some smokes at Cigars On 7th.
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=284622&thumb=1
> 
> From Left to Right (where there are two of the same cigar, it will be listed as "2X"):
> 
> Ashton Double Magnum ($11.50), Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve Robusto ($7.25), San Cristobal Revelation Legend ($8.50), Padron 1964 Anniversary Series box-pressed Torpedo ($unknown, however, Famous-smoke.com lists a single for $17.40....no sales tax in Oregon), Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real ($7.25), Punch Gran Puro Sesenta ($8.00), H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon 2X ($8.00 each), Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro 2X ($8.00 each), Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Torpedo (more on this cigar below.....$9.50), Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown ($7.75), Arturo Fuente Anejo 888 ($11.25), Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 2X ($7.25 each), Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic 2X ($9.75 each).
> 
> Total price on debit with no Oregon sales tax (I'm not sure if there are exceptions for tobacco products...) was $139.50.
> 
> Combined with a big steak dinner, today was a good day. Compared to my car breaking down two days ago, it's a much better day.
> 
> The Fuente King B Torpedo came in cellophane that was in bad shape....not completely unusable, but with some sort of faint white staining on it (I can't tell if it's inside or out), and the cedar wrapper has a split in it that is held together by a piece of tape. The cigar itself looks fine, with no visible damage to the black felt band or cedar other than the split, nor do the torpedo tip itself.
> 
> I'm ditching the cellophane and putting the stick in my tupperdore bare, just in case that's mold. Probably just a beat-up cello, but I'm not taking chances.


Nice haul, round my way that would run well over $300.


----------



## Hickorynut

Almost ready for winter...a 10er of Cavalier Black and a 5ver of Lost and Found Swedish Delight...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

9er of Neanderthals from Cigar King. Never had one but see them and the discussions about them on the board so am quite excited to torch one up. How much rest do they need?


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Good plan, except for the part about sharing crappy sticks.
> Well, so long as you don't share them with anyone here.
> Ask @*UBC03* who gets his dog rockets.


I'll bite. Hey @*UBC03* who's the lucky guy?


----------



## Jade Falcon

Romeo Allones said:


> Nice haul, round my way that would run well over $300.


LOL, boy am I glad it didn't. Normally I keep a good eye on my bank account, but this time I didn't quite realize I spent a little over $1,300 in two weeks. Thank God for that stimulus! :surprise:


----------



## Rondo

A couple deliveries today. 
Cowboys and Thieves from Mardo, Tats from a private sale. 
None of which I've had. 
I'd appreciate anyone's experiences while they rest.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> A couple deliveries today.
> Cowboys and Thieves from Mardo, Tats from a private sale.
> None of which I've had.
> I'd appreciate anyone's experiences while they rest.
> View attachment 284968
> 
> 
> View attachment 284970
> 
> 
> View attachment 284972


Haven't had the Tats
Thieves and Cowboys are both great smokes but the Cowboys I've had could use more rest.
Thieves can pack a bit of a punch. Even Dino might want to stop by Taco Bell first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Dino isn’t the standard. 
He smokes at least two cigarettes during each cigar.


----------



## oldmantex

Replenishing my tuppadors. I know I like the Nubs and Lot 23s. Wanted to try some new things with this order so grabbed some cigars I've heard about but haven't had a chance to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

oldmantex said:


> Replenishing my tuppadors. I know I like the Nubs and Lot 23s. Wanted to try some new things with this order so grabbed some cigars I've heard about but haven't had a chance to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Todas Las Dias are very good, you will enjoy them


----------



## UBC03

oldmantex said:


> Replenishing my tuppadors. I know I like the Nubs and Lot 23s. Wanted to try some new things with this order so grabbed some cigars I've heard about but haven't had a chance to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





zcziggy said:


> the Todas Las Dias are very good, you will enjoy them


Never thought I'd utter this statement. Listen to the guy from Florida, he knows what he's talkin about.  The TLDs are a top 3 NC..

OK, time to go mix some bleach with my listerine.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Never thought I'd utter this statement. Listen to the guy from Florida, he knows what he's talkin about.  The TLDs are a top 3 NC..
> 
> OK, time to go mix some bleach with my listerine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


awww maannn...i love ya too :grin2:


----------



## jurgenph

Rondo said:


> A couple deliveries today.
> Cowboys and Thieves from Mardo, Tats from a private sale.
> None of which I've had.
> I'd appreciate anyone's experiences while they rest.


i like the verite's!

they are on the milder spectrum from what you're used to wrt tatuaje.

i'm currently (slowly!) smoking through a box of the 2008.
and i think that i have another box of a different year stashed away in one of my tupperdors somewhere.

i've had them fresh, and time rounds them out even more, takes the edge off of them. these are good to go right now, and will probably start to go downhill if you sit on them for another few years. acclimate to your preferred RH and enjoy

J.


----------



## GOT14U

These look like some good Prospekts!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bearinvt said:


> 9er of Neanderthals from Cigar King. Never had one but see them and the discussions about them on the board so am quite excited to torch one up. How much rest do they need?


All sticks at least a month after buying!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Got last 3 rats









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

It has been a fun and educational journey filling the tupperdors and cooler. Two more orders coming then I am done for awhile ... I think :wink2:

Did an oops and inadvertently changed the bid to 3 from 1. Sure hope I like the Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project. I have 3/4 of a box either way.

The other two, Partagas Heritage and EP Carillo New Wave Reserve.


----------



## lex61

Aimless1 said:


> It has been a fun and educational journey filling the tupperdors and cooler. Two more orders coming then I am done for awhile ... I think :wink2:
> 
> Did an oops and inadvertently changed the bid to 3 from 1. Sure hope I like the Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project. I have 3/4 of a box either way.
> 
> The other two, Partagas Heritage and EP Carillo New Wave Reserve.


The Ramon Buesos are the best $2 Cigar I've ever had! I always keep some on hand.


----------



## Aimless1

My first box purchase.
I blame @Cigary


----------



## Rondo

Great deals on these at EL Cigar Shop
Thanks Larry


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Great deals on these at EL Cigar Shop
> Thanks Larry
> 
> View attachment 285196


Those are so good!


----------



## Cigary

Aimless1 said:


> My first box purchase.
> I blame @Cigary


Lol.....and once they get enough rest...at least 1 month....you're really gonna thank me. Enjoy!


----------



## Arry75

Just bought a handful of Liga 9 Toros from my local B&M. They have a buy 6 get one free policy.


----------



## Aimless1

This does it for me for awhile. .... unless someone else posts a review then tries to grab all remaining stock.


----------



## Olecharlie

Had some orders arrive over the last 5 days.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Had some orders arrive over the last 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I can't wait for these to come in! I'm jealous yours are there already! Nice haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

10er of Waffle Cone finally made it here. Poor little baby Boveda was all but dried up. USPS has been pretty slow lately. But nowhere near bad as Fed Ex. I’ve had a couple major purchases the last couple weeks and both of them just ended up in some random hub and sat there for day until I started calling and getting all worked up.


----------



## bearinvt

Thanks to @Olecharlie for the heads up. The box is even prettier than the pictures.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, mine got here yesterday but got thrown in the freezer for a bit. Can't wait to smoke one of them. Only reason I didn't open them is because of all your pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Had some orders arrive over the last 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I saw Nubs. Those are becoming one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> I thought I saw Nubs. Those are becoming one of my favorite cigars.


I got lucky on these at Holts. $3.18 per stick. I have bought a few boxes for $79 and $89 But their becoming more popular. Since retail is $169-$179 on the Maduro I have no complaints.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> I got lucky on these at Holts. $3.18 per stick. I have bought a few boxes for $79 and $89 But their becoming more popular. Since retail is $169-$179 on the Maduro I have no complaints.


$3 a stick? Wow, across the pond over here they are $20, and you don't even want to know how much those Padrons are. :crying:


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky on these at Holts. $3.18 per stick. I have bought a few boxes for $79 and $89 But their becoming more popular. Since retail is $169-$179 on the Maduro I have no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> $3 a stick? Wow, across the pond over here they are $20, and you don't even want to know how much those Padrons are. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why the Boston Tea Party came about?


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Maybe that's why the Boston Tea Party came about?


Ha, right on the money, always the taxes! Well that is what the sellers try to spiel on us, the taxes aren't that high, the UK boys just like to take the peace, and shipping from the US is just as bad. :vs_mad:


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Ha, right on the money, always the taxes! Well that is what the sellers try to spiel on us, the taxes aren't that high, the UK boys just like to take the peace, and shipping from the US is just as bad. :vs_mad:


taxation is theft...:smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

Got mine out of the freezer, man they look good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

This weeks mail call. Ez and Aganorsa goodness.


----------



## Rondo

A well below retail priced box of Warped Hacienda from the @-Stinky- fire sale.


----------



## -Stinky-

Rondo said:


> A well below retail priced box of Warped Hacienda from the @-Stinky- fire sale.
> 
> View attachment 285670
> 
> 
> View attachment 285672


Lookin good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> A well below retail priced box of Warped Hacienda from the @-Stinky- fire sale.
> 
> View attachment 285670
> 
> 
> View attachment 285672


So that's who snatched these 4 minutes before I did lol 

Honestly can't complain I picked up a bunch of amazing things myself well below retail. 
@-Stinky- you are the man. Thanks for the deals !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Was in DFW area this weekend and went to Lake Worth Cigars for the first time. Should have gotten more than I did.


----------



## ukbob

Box of a Dunhill Heritage Toro’s from Estervals Pipe House , Germany. First time ordering from them not got the biggest selection, but definitely cheaper than UK prices.

One day I shall get she who must be obeyed to show me how to load pictures, not very good with all this modern technology.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 285902


Nice pickup, some sticks from back when EZ was on point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Because I haven't met a Rojas I didn't like


----------



## Mich_smoker

That 500 box looks tasty, need willpower.....


----------



## Rondo

I don’t recognize any of those, Mich. 
Tell us.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Rondo said:


> I don't recognize any of those, Mich.
> Tell us.


 @Rondo :vs_cool:, they are all Aganorsa sticks. I've really been digging HVC recently, you can pick them up on auction pretty reasonably. I scored a box of Cerro robusto for $86 at the start of summer with a year of age and already smoked all those out in the boat. (I love that TABSA dates their boxes).

The 500's were a limited release last year, this box is from 2020. I bought them blind, but they are rated highly and I haven't been let down with what I have tried so far. The Cerro and Pan caliente are good everyday smokes in my rotation. I'm a med/med-full smoker and these hit right where I like. Trying the 2015 special ed. for the first time, the others are warped la relatos and CF anni 2015.

I've seen you post some CF stuff, if you like the Aganorsa flavor profile you should give HVC a try.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Latest haul excited to get smoking!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> View attachment 285902


nice haul!


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Because I haven't met a Rojas I didn't like


I am very pleased with the 2 boxes I purchased! Great Cigars


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Got mine out of the freezer, man they look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO these are one of the best if not the best Noel has tagged. I smoked one and ended up with 2 boxes. Great Cigars!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> IMO these are one of the best if not the best Noel has tagged. I smoked one and ended up with 2 boxes. Great Cigars!


Shit, maybe I should have ordered more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Yay monthly order! Some JdN shorts, a Tat Fausto as a bodyguard from the shop, Tat Casita Criolla, Don Pepin Cuban and Blues, Guayacan (Noel Rojas), Tat Ambos Mundos (Sumatra), Flor de Oliva and Oliva G. Happy camper, some need more rest but most are allready quite of age.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Shit, maybe I should have ordered more!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have some Lanceros left at UG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

That pledge to stop buying didn't last long. Put some crazy low bids out on CB and figured I would be outbid anyway. Guess not. Then the Hemingway's called my name...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro box of 10 , looking forward to these ,going to give them a couple weeks etc to settle down. Before lightning up.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mail run


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I've been on a very long-term buying freeze to smoke down my stash for rotation purposes but I had to see what the fuss was about. I haven't tried any Rojas sticks yet. Great service at ug... They were short one barber pole for my order, gave me a call and offered a substitution then threw in a couple of extra bodyguards for the trouble.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

huffer33 said:


> I've been on a very long-term buying freeze to smoke down my stash for rotation purposes but I had to see what the fuss was about. I haven't tried any Rojas sticks yet. Great service at ug... They were short one barber pole for my order, gave me a call and offered a substitution then threw in a couple of extra bodyguards for the trouble.
> View attachment 286330
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Nice haul Huff
KSG and Los Tejanos are as good as it gets
Wiggins has the best service of just about anyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

went out on a limb and got something new to me...hope they are good


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> went out on a limb and got something new to me...hope they are good


I have a feeling you will not be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hit 3R's and Lake Worth Cigars today. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Found a couple OR Bishops Blend


----------



## Aimless1

Rondo said:


> Found a couple OR Bishops Blend
> 
> View attachment 286714


I can't see res against a dark background. Mind sharing what those are for the color challenged?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Black label trading company
Bishops blend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Black label trading company
> Bishops blend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....one of the best cigars i have tried


----------



## Olecharlie

BLTC Super Deluxe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Saka kind of haul























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Just got back from my local B&M looking to see what they carried from Illusion. He only had one box of Fume D' Armour Clemente so I picked up a couple of those, a pair of MF Le Bijou, Perdomo 20th pair and CAO session Gordo. Lighting the Illusion now...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> BLTC Super Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## TX Cigar

..couldn't help myself.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mich_smoker said:


> That 500 box looks tasty, need willpower.....
> 
> View attachment 285978
> 
> 
> View attachment 285980


I hear the HVC are great... the Hotcakes are hot now too. I have on my short list to try HVC. Enjoy!


----------



## Rondo

I needed a couple of these after @Humphreys Ghost sent one my way. I'm glad I was able to get a fiver. Storage is maxed.


----------



## Aimless1

My mailbox exploded

BTW I assume ‘wicked’ must be in red since I don’t see it. Red against a dark background disappears for me.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> I needed a couple of these after @Humphreys Ghost sent one my way. I'm glad I was able to get a fiver. Storage is maxed.
> 
> View attachment 287164


These are awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CAO MX2 TORO Box with 5 Braz thrown in and a box of Illusione FDA Clementes.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some new sticks to try, stopped by an out of the way B&M.


----------



## Olecharlie

C-Fed hooked me up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Time to see what the buzz is all about. Can't go too wrong at <$4 apiece.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Time to see what the buzz is all about. Can't go too wrong at <$4 apiece.


Let me know how this are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a sampler they sell or you just bought Singles that came in that packaging? Always wanted to try their line a mixed sampler would be awesome if anyone sells that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder how much they had to pay Diamond Dave for the use of that....


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Is that a sampler they sell or you just bought Singles that came in that packaging? Always wanted to try their line a mixed sampler would be awesome if anyone sells that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isabela cigar is where these came from, I don't think their available anywhere else. The cap is slightly sweetened with sugar. I had one that someone sent me a while back and enjoyed it a lot with a morning coffee. I'll know more as I smoke these.

I hate infused or flavored cigars and these certainly are not infused or flavored.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

At one time, all (most) Cuban cigars had the caps sealed with sugar cane
This is his homage to that practice
They are not infused
As for the artwork, I believe we asked him about that a few years back and apparently he is using it with permission


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> At one time, all (most) Cuban cigars had the caps sealed with sugar cane
> This is his homage to that practice
> They are not infused
> As for the artwork, I believe we asked him about that a few years back and apparently he is using it with permission
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, it's a Cuban seed, the Corona for sure and Johnny is a great guy with a great product reasonably priced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Riding the Bull tonight courtesy of @CgarDann this is my favorite LFD and one Old Forester Rye  Proof
Thanks Danny Luv it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Drew Estate binge...just back from my local B&M for something new to try and came home with these


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso








Plasencia for Davidoff


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Desmadroso
> View attachment 287780
> 
> 
> Plasencia for Davidoff
> View attachment 287782


Whoo hoo, Rondo stepping his game up lol!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Something came in the mail today. I blame the Cigar Fairy.

In no particular order:


Excalibur No. 1 Maduro 7 1/4 X 54 ($8.99)
CAO Cameroon Toro Natural 5 1/2 X 55 ($8.39)
Saint Luis Rey Robusto Maduro 5 X 54 (Bonus, no charge)
Oliva Serie G Toro Natural 6 1/2 X 52 (Bonus, no charge)
Romeo Y Julieta Vintage Corona Natural 5 1/2 X 44 ($9.87)
Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso Maduro 6 X 52 ($15.56)
Perdomo Champagne Robusto Natural 5 X 54 ($8.25)
My Father No. 2 Natural 5 1/2 X 54 ($11.70)
Liga Privada T52 Belicoso Natural 6 X 52 ($15.56)
Ashton ESG 22 Year Salute Torpedo 5-pack ($100.99)
Four Kicks Piramide Natural 6 1/8 X 52 ($9.65)
La Aroma Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Oscuro 6 7/8 X 50 ($10.75)
Romeo Y Julieta House Of Capulet Natural 7 X 50 (Bonus, no charge)
Illusione OP No 9 Natural 5 1/2 X 56 ($12.30)
Romeo Y Julieta Minis tin ($10.80)
Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda Natural 5 5/8 X 46 ($10.00)
CAO Flathead Carb V660 6 X 60 ($9.99)
San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan Natural 6 1/2 X 64 ($10.00)
Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel-Aged Churchill Sungrown 7 X 54 ($9.25)
Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel-Aged Churchill Maduro 7 X 54 ($9.25)
My Father Connecticut Toro Natural 6 1/2 X 54 ($9.00)
Perdomo Double-Aged Sun-Grown Robusto Natural 6 1/2 X 56 ($10.00)
La Aroma De Cuba Noblesse Coronation Rosado 6 1/2 X 52 ($16.00)
King Is Dead The Last Payday Natural 6 X 52 ($11.50)
Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crush 7 X 48 ($11.80)
San Cristobal Ovation Decadence Oscuro 6 1/2 X 52 ($15.00)
La Imperiosa Double Robusto Oscuro 6 3/8 X 50 ($9.75)
Perdomo Factory Tour Blend Toro Maduro 6 X 52 (Bonus, no charge)
Perdomo Factory Tour Blend Torpedo Maduro 6 1/2 X 54 ($8.00)
Gran Reserva No. 5 Czar 2011 Gran Habano 6 X 66 ($11.10)
Romeo Y Julieta House Of Verona Natural 6 x 50 (Bonus, no charge)
Partagas Heritage Robusto Natural 5 1/2 X 52 ($10.29)
Gran Habano La Conquista Robusto Natural 5 X 52 (Bonus, no charge)
Four Kicks Robusto Maduro 5 X 50 ($9.60)
Diesel Whiskey Row PX Sherry Cask-Aged Toro Maduro 6 X 50 ($9.00)
Siboney Reserve Robusto Maduro 5 1/4 X 50 ($8.00)

Total $380.30. By far my biggest cigar purchase ever. And I've got $57 worth of JetLine lighters and Butane coming too. 
:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

Found some Rojas KSG and Statements in the mailbox today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanWil84

Mailcall!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Widening the variety of my stash with a couple Of first time purchases.


----------



## Olecharlie

A few incoming some for reviews and a purchase.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sticks by mail, more are on the way...Trying stuff out for the first time. Rojas Statement Toro and lancero, PDR AFR75 Edmundo, Black Label Last Rites and Salvation. They are too wet to try ROTTas per my humidimeter. They are all 70/72 so Ill have to wait a bit to try.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## jurgenph

not sure if it's appropriate for this thread... but i recently signed up for a monthly cigar box with privada cigar club. it's technically a purchase, right? 

received my second box yesterday, forgot to take pictures.
't was halloween themed "aged" cigars.

i'll try to take an unboxing pic next month.


J.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Found these on discount at one of the local shops with a 2016 box date!


----------



## Arry75

Todays mail! All new to me so now where do I start?


----------



## JavaJim

Stopped by a Cigar Lounge in my area to scope it out for a visit this saturday...oh man...nice place! I picked up a Java Latte.


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin Fuma Em Corda









Interesting story and pics...
https://cigardojo.com/2017/07/cao-fuma-em-corda-robusto/


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> Amazon Basin Fuma Em Corda
> 
> View attachment 288674
> 
> 
> Interesting story and pics...
> https://cigardojo.com/2017/07/cao-fuma-em-corda-robusto/


Are those the robusto BnM exclusive size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Sticks by mail, more are on the way...Trying stuff out for the first time. Rojas Statement Toro and lancero, PDR AFR75 Edmundo, Black Label Last Rites and Salvation. They are too wet to try ROTTas per my humidimeter. They are all 70/72 so Ill have to wait a bit to try.


Rojas is a great Small Batch company. Noel is an awesome person!


----------



## Rondo

mpomario said:


> Are those the robusto BnM exclusive size?


Yes, from the 2016 release.


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Rojas is a great Small Batch company. Noel is an awesome person!


I enjoyed a toro last night! It really was a special cigar!


----------



## Olecharlie

A gift from Noel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Found this in the mail when I got home tonight


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Found this in the mail when I got home tonight


smells like cigar page to me.....:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Just a fiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> smells like cigar page to me.....:smile2:


It's the smell of wet chimp from those Toasty Jones
(J/K Aimless)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavaJim

Macanudo Cafes
Casa De Garcia
Romeo Julieta Vintage
Tabak Especial


----------



## jurgenph

This just in...


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's UPS delivery









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Today's UPS delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## bearinvt

10er of Call To Arms Sumatra. Tracking said Monday so I’m pleasantly surprised. Makes choosing my next smoke a no-brainer.


----------



## bowhunter444

Mailman delivered these today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm a Roma Therapy Junkie 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Little variety pack of some of my favorites.


----------



## Gumby-cr

New Viaje samplers.


----------



## JavaJim

Acid One
Acid Cold Fusion
Binnys Barista (House Brand of Binnys Beverage Depot)


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Diesel Sherry Cask Toro single stick.


----------



## Arry75

UPS delivery today: Box of Crowned Heads Las Calaveras 2020 and a box 10ct of Nat Sherman Timeless Panamericana which came with a very nice and heavy ashtray.


----------



## bowhunter444

UPS Delivery today stocking up for winter









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> I'm a Roma Therapy Junkie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Blonde!:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love the Blonde!:grin2:


She's a Nomad like you Tony! &#128514;


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> She's a Nomad like you Tony! &#128514;


Yeah but i am not drop Dead Gorgeous! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Odds and Ends


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Odds and Ends


Wondering how that tabernacle smokes. I love the Lancero but other sizes were just ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Wondering how that tabernacle smokes. I love the Lancero but other sizes were just ok
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will let you know Dan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

1st purchase from a new place I found online. All new cigars to try.


----------



## Pathfinder100

A little something









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Man the blend on these is amazing 
And oh that smell


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Man the blend on these is amazing
> And oh that smell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year's release was on my top 3 of the year. This year's release uses a different wrapper but hopefully they are still as good as last years. I'm waiting on a tenner of those to arrive.


----------



## CgarDann

Gumby-cr said:


> Last year's release was on my top 3 of the year. This year's release uses a different wrapper but hopefully they are still as good as last years. I'm waiting on a tenner of those to arrive.


What are these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> What are these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CFed Back From the Dead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

My latest from Cfed


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Last year's release was on my top 3 of the year. This year's release uses a different wrapper but hopefully they are still as good as last years. I'm waiting on a tenner of those to arrive.


I think they will be "Great"

Back From The Dead! 2020 L.E.*is a stout 6x52 toro with a pigtail cap.*The wrapper is a 8-year-aged Sumatra rosado leaf. Fillers are seco, viso, and ligero from multiple regions in Nicaragua. And I will tell you...this stuff is as rare as it gets! (Every leaf could be a unicorn all by itself!)
It's full-bodied, full-flavored, with med/full strength.*All tobaccos aged between 7-10 years!
Get Ready...because the flavors are absolutely gonna blow your freakin' mind!

Of course CFed and EZ always hype the latest releases. I quit buying from EZ but still buy from CFed even knowing their owned by EZ. I've had good luck with CFed...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> My latest from Cfed


Hirochis, nice choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hirochis, nice choice
> 
> They dangled them in front of me as I checked out and I couldn't resist. Coming from you I'd say that's high praise. I'd never heard of them.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Man the blend on these is amazing
> And oh that smell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way darker then their pic when they were released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Way darker then their pic when they were released.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would Luv this cigar Jerod!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> You would Luv this cigar Jerod!


No I wouldn't! And that's what I will keep telling myself! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OSOK SA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> No I wouldn't! And that's what I will keep telling myself! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can do a 5-8 cigar trade but I can only give you one stick lol. I just bought a fiver.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> We can do a 5-8 cigar trade but I can only give you one stick lol. I just bought a fiver.


You keep those bud, I got plenty I need to smoke....good to know they still have some decent sticks tho, I've been bummed on all their new releases honestly.

Last good release they had in my opinion was the knuckle sandwich Texas addition...or some name like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I quit buying from EZ over a year ago, even tho CFed is owned by EZ I buy a little from them. I've had good luck with CFed but usually don't buy Boutique. Been on a Roma Junkie trip lately. @GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I quit buying from EZ over a year ago, even tho CFed is owned by EZ I buy a little from them. I've had good luck with CFed but usually don't buy Boutique. Been on a Roma Junkie trip lately. @GOT14U
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like Roma check out fine ash cigar, they have some exclusives from them...they are pretty right with tho owner. One of the first shops to carry Roma if I'm remembering correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Stopped at a shop in Worcester today, two on the left are house brand. Place is like a time machine, hasn't changed in all these years. Same as when I was a kid.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> If you like Roma check out fine ash cigar, they have some exclusives from them...they are pretty right with tho owner. One of the first shops to carry Roma if I'm remembering correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I will, I'm well stocked at the moment.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Latest haul from BM
Got some David an Goliath
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Mailman delivered these today some sticks I haven't tried yet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

I really really really like that last call maduro, I'll stop raving about it... 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Liga Privada T52. It was a good cigar, but the burn was very uneven as I smoked it. I'll give it another chance later.


----------



## bowhunter444

UPS delivery today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> UPS delivery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You are on a roll!


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> You are on a roll!


Stocking up for winter

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 888
Not an easy find with a fair price.


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> Let me know how this are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going back on this one, but I'd say they're worth about what I paid for them. I've had two with the same reaction. I'll let the rest sit for a while and see how they are. My gut tells me in a few months they'll still be just ok.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good little smoke
Pick up a little "twang" in those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Good little smoke
> Pick up a little "twang" in those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are my first, if I like them as much as Corto it will be a home run.


----------



## Rondo

Tehran Banker








Interesting story behind these. 
https://privadacigarclub.com/shop/tehran-banker-light-by-kafe-1901-cigars/


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Tehran Banker
> 
> View attachment 290570
> 
> Interesting story behind these.
> https://privadacigarclub.com/shop/tehran-banker-light-by-kafe-1901-cigars/


"Best cigar I ever smoked" - Big strike one
Connecticut wrapper - Strike two
60 RG - Strike three

So yeah, I bought some anyway :nerd2:


----------



## jurgenph

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> "Best cigar I ever smoked" - Big strike one
> Connecticut wrapper - Strike two
> 60 RG - Strike three
> 
> So yeah, I bought some anyway :nerd2:


i'll wait until i receive one from the subscription 

while you guys do a side by side with a behike 56 

J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sorry that I missed out on the NR Peruvian Gold
I hate it when work and life get in the way of buying cigars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sorry that I missed out on the NR Peruvian Gold
> I hate it when work and life get in the way of buying cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but just think the more money you make.
The more SEEGARS you can buy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement Toro


----------



## lex61

Fox Mystery Sampler. The skinny one in the middle is an Illusione Original Documents.


----------



## BobP

Another Fox mystery sampler.


----------



## jurgenph

This months box


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Mailman delivered these today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Todays delivery. When did they start shipping Padrons in cellophane?


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Arry75 said:


> Todays delivery. When did they start shipping Padrons in cellophane?


Wow...never seen that before. I buy 3-4 boxes a year of Padron and I have never seen cellophane. Maybe the shop they came from put the Cello on for retail purposes. Might also be a new thing from Padron due to the pandemic.


----------



## zcziggy

Even without the Rona...freaks me out to buy a naked cigar from the b&m... God knows where the guy before me had his fingers in....


----------



## Arry75

I was thinking the same thing with regards to the pandemic. These were two five packs from CI as all of their n1 10ct Maduro are sold out. Each cellophane wrap had the barcoded sticker sealing the wrapper off. Maybe it was CI, I am not sure.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Arry75 said:


> Todays delivery. When did they start shipping Padrons in cellophane?


I know the 1926 No.90's are in cellos as well as the 80th anniversary. Have been for a few years now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Settled on Red.....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

A little AJ Fernández love


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's Ups delivery









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Got this today.


----------



## bowhunter444

Picked these up today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My Drunken Chicken, Fat Hen came in today with 5 more of interest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Todays delivery, Definition Cigars, Rojas blue bonnet, osok san andres and three of the rojas bundles from UG....stocked into the new humidor


----------



## Aimless1

From my local B&M


----------



## bowhunter444

When the local B&M is clearing inventory. Got all this for under 400. Yes I have an addiction!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Someone needs to go on a spending freeze. 
Your tastes will change, bow, and you’ll be stuck with all those yard gars.


----------



## DanWil84

At least he can do a dogturd sampler sale 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Rondo said:


> Someone needs to go on a spending freeze.
> 
> Your tastes will change, bow, and you'll be stuck with all those yard gars.


A bunch of these will be going to hunting camp next week. I'd rather the guys smoke all my 4 dollar cigars than my 10 dollar cigars the 2 boxes are for my personal use as I like them. What's left of the rest will be yard gars or camping gars

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

October and November's purchases.


----------



## Aimless1

nice haul


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mich_smoker said:


> October and November's purchases.
> 
> View attachment 292026
> 
> 
> View attachment 292028
> 
> 
> View attachment 292030
> 
> 
> View attachment 292032


Nice pick up
Cerro is a great smoke


----------



## Wheels Up

Stopped by my B&M today. Brought home a few friends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some Warped goodness.


----------



## Rondo

Skyflower and Little Boy


----------



## jurgenph

December privada box


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LE 2020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M got some Anejos in









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

From my local B&M


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> From my local B&M


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arry75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tony, I would have picked up more but I am out of room! I try to support my local B&M here but these new NYS taxes on our cigars are really absurd!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> Thanks Tony, I would have picked up more but I am out of room! I try to support my local B&M here but these new NYS taxes on our cigars are really absurd!


I hear ya bro they are Brutal! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

I supported my local b&m that has a lounge for a few years. Smoking in a nice warm room when it’s below 40s is way better than outside. Also can’t put a price on enjoying a cigar in like minded company But management changed and in NYC all lounges were closed most of this year due to COVID. 

So it’s off to my garage for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> I supported my local b&m that has a lounge for a few years. Smoking in a nice warm room when it's below 40s is way better than outside. Also can't put a price on enjoying a cigar in like minded company But management changed and in NYC all lounges were closed most of this year due to COVID.
> 
> So it's off to my garage for now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local guy has a lounge but you have to buy a membership to use it. My wife bought me a 4 month membership for Christmas a few years back but I only went a few times. The ventilation system was terrible and I would just reek so badly when leaving that it ruined the experience for me. I don't smoke in my car or in my home and as much as I love cigars I don't want to smell like them. So I use the winter months to cut back a bit. My outdoor area and couches are covered in snow from all the wind and I won't sit out there when it gets as cold as it is tonight. I'll sit inside and play my guitar badly but I'll be warm!


----------



## DanWil84

Mailcall, as all non essential shops have closed due to covid.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Never had a Kristoff I didn't like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyCat

I just received a couple of boxes of Rocky Patel Junior connecticuts. Perfect size for the ride home or to work.


----------



## ukbob

Did have some boxes of Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro/ Robusto on the way, just received a email order cancelled due shipping restrictions to certain countries. Roll on the summer hopefully then everything will be back to normal.


----------



## bearinvt

The bride and I went shopping downtown today. Stopped by my “local” B&M which is only an hour away. It was a good opportunity for me to pick up a few brands I’ve seen on the board.


----------



## Olecharlie

Really been wanting to try a Purple Rain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> Really been wanting to try a Purple Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul once again :smile2:


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Really been wanting to try a Purple Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I see a shark in that lineup?


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really been wanting to try a Purple Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I see a shark in that lineup?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mpomario

Last couple runs and more. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

10er of Nomad Vanilla Christmas Truffles


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

mpomario said:


> Last couple runs and more.
> View attachment 293428
> 
> View attachment 293430
> 
> View attachment 293438
> 
> View attachment 293432
> 
> View attachment 293434
> 
> View attachment 293436
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowser. Looks like you are going to have some fun


----------



## bowhunter444

Got a couple E gift cards for Christmas for Holts. Ups delivered these today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Got a couple E gift cards for Christmas for Holts. Ups delivered these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> Got a couple E gift cards for Christmas for Holts. Ups delivered these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice use of those gift cards!


----------



## bearinvt

A fiver of Morphines, a fiver of Hot Cocoa Christmas Special Edition and an unidentifiable second thrown in as compensation for the delayed shipping from CFed. The second looks and smells promising.


----------



## Olecharlie

888










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> 888


Where did you find em? I was just about to order from holts but saw some complaints of mold with their stock so I held off


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Where did you find em? I was just about to order from holts but saw some complaints of mold with their stock so I held off


These came from Holts, C P had some but think their out.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> These came from Holts, C P had some but think their out.


Ok, some said their were fine and some said they had it under the cedar. You got some of the good batch. And yeah C P is out, thanks!


----------



## mrolland5500

Alec Bradley 10th Anniversary Fine And Rare/Humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Alec Bradley 10th Anniversary Fine And Rare/Humidor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the MSRP on that earlier this week :surprise:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> I saw the MSRP on that earlier this week :surprise:


I had to have it only 500 made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

15 af anejo (no sharks unfortunately) 
10 illusion epernay
10 guardian of the farm
10 af rosado magnum

20+ cigars from a secret Santa on another forum

Too lazy to get them out of the deep freeze for a pic.


----------



## mrolland5500

Some of my favorites with a few bodyguards for the purchase I assume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sorry for that last post acting like a nube
Some of my favorites with bodyguards I assume for purchase

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Damn that's a tough act to follow that's some haul @mrolland5500 nicely done,
Here's my measly pick up from the local B&M today


----------



## mrolland5500

TheRealQuincy said:


> Damn that's a tough act to follow that's some haul @mrolland5500 nicely done,
> Here's my measly pick up from the local B&M today


Thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 fancy.. and since when do you order stuff I've actually heard of.. lol ...usually I have to Google what you bought or ask JT WTH they are..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> fancy.. and since when do you order stuff I've actually heard of.. lol ...usually I have to Google what you bought or ask JT WTH they are..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I should've known not to be taking a big gulp of coffee when reading something you wrote I just spit my coffee all over the place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> fancy.. and since when do you order stuff I've actually heard of.. lol ...usually I have to Google what you bought or ask JT WTH they are..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




mrolland5500 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fancy.. and since when do you order stuff I've actually heard of.. lol ...usually I have to Google what you bought or ask JT WTH they are..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I should've known not to be taking a big gulp of coffee when reading something you wrote I just spit my coffee all over the place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He's on another level

Usually when I Google his purchases it comes back "did you mean ....?"


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> fancy.. and since when do you order stuff I've actually heard of.. lol ...usually I have to Google what you bought or ask JT WTH they are..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've heard of them, I just don't want to take out a second mortgage right now.


----------



## Olecharlie

These came in today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> These came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna love those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You're gonna love those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were scheduled to arrive on the 7th. Nice surprise!


----------



## mpomario

Stopped by UG today for a smoke. Picked a couple of these up 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Little Christmas present to myself


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> These came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> Stopped by UG today for a smoke. Picked a couple of these up
> View attachment 294022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWWW dude this are freaking delicious!!! Everyone of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Noel Rojas this is epic guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

mpomario said:


> Stopped by UG today for a smoke. Picked a couple of these up
> View attachment 294022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh to live near a place like that, I have heard there is a promised land.


----------



## mrolland5500

bearinvt said:


> Oh to live near a place like that, I have heard there is a promised land.


The best little Boutique Cigar Shop in the planet!!!!! Serious Business all shipping is $4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last run for a while. Picked up at Elite. They had a box of the firecrackers and the last 2014 TAA Tat they had of a box. Not sure if the trici traqua are the old firecracker or just that size. No fuse. The la mission are ancient. Wanted to try the new habano foundation too.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Needed another box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

I went into my favorite BM this evening and they Just had received 4 boxes of Andalusian Bull I grabbed 2 and some more of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Arrived via the Pony Express apparently! Fiver of BLTC Morphine that shipped from Texas on the 19th and arrived in Southern NY today


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Was lucky enough to snag these while they still had them in stock, they were selling out ridiculously quick


----------



## Madderduro

amazed that I was able to score some more of these....don't think customers at the b&m realize what these are...willing to bet i won't ever see these again either!!!


----------



## Bigjohn

Major impulse buy from Nomad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jeremy Jack El Chapo from UG


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M had a buy one get one free on Davidoff Master Blends.....


----------



## Travoline

Found me a 21% off deal and had to stock up on my Lanceros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Stopped by the local B&M to check out the lounge and picked these up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Stopped by the local B&M to check out the lounge and picked these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great pick up. Let me know how those AVOs smoke. I am a fan of the brand but haven't had that particular one yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Emilio LJZ 2020 LE

RoMa Craft Intemperance REVENGE 2019 
And 
Boutique Seconds. I think the Boutique 2nd's are a deal at $29.95










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Ordered Saturday evening, arrived today. Coast to coast in 3 days. The USPS must have caught its breath after the Christmas barrage.


----------



## mrolland5500

Been trying to get my hands on these MLB Cigars Don came through for me Underground Cigar Shop best little Boutique spot on the planet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

B&M + Cigar page combo


----------



## Soragoo

This was my, "It's been a great day at work, let's buy some cigars while I finish my workday at the local cigar lounge".


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Arrived today late Christmas present from my friend in Florida









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

My New Years Eve smoke since 2012. Really enjoy the Shark. Nice pickup. Enjoy

Here is my last Pickup.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Knuckles maddie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoub

Got a little too carried away on CBid.


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed and Cigar Page filled the mailbox


----------



## groover08

Four boxes arrived today from Fox Cigar, and I fear this hobby is getting out of control.


----------



## Hickorynut

Picked up some aged Viaje....let 's see what all the fuss is about...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

EL Septimo and Warped

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Noobs, write this down. 
When a couple of Top Guns like @HumphreysGhost and @mrolland5500 covet any cigar, you don't take your time and think about it while your sipping hot cocoa and scrapbooking.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Noobs, write this down.
> When a couple of Top Guns like @HumphreysGhost and @mrolland5500 covet any cigar, you don't take your time and think about it while your sipping hot cocoa and scrapbooking.
> 
> View attachment 295260


You won't be sorry:vs_cool:


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> Noobs, write this down.
> When a couple of Top Guns like @HumphreysGhost and @mrolland5500 covet any cigar, you don't take your time and think about it while your sipping hot cocoa and scrapbooking.
> 
> View attachment 295260


Absolutely Fantastic!!!! Enjoy those beauties

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You won't be sorry:vs_cool:


Never a truer statement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Noobs, write this down.
> When a couple of Top Guns like @*HumphreysGhost* and @*mrolland5500* covet any cigar, you don't take your time and think about it while your sipping hot cocoa and scrapbooking.
> 
> View attachment 295260


 What he said - plus if @Rondo buys 3 boxes of that same cigar you gotta move. In case anybody is interested I found a box at JR.

I don't think it was the last one. I traded my email address for 20% off too.


----------



## mrolland5500

Padron 1964 Padron 26 MIL DIAS and last but not least Perez Carrillo Pledge and some bodyguards Latest Eiroa Dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

I’d love to see your humidor!


----------



## Aimless1

A staple. Some favorites. Samplers and many that are new to me.


----------



## mrolland5500

purepoker said:


> I'd love to see your humidor!


Are you referring to me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

mrolland5500 said:


> Are you referring to me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe so and if he wasn't I would love to see it, you're constantly purchasing new dynamite cigars, simply incredible :thumb:


----------



## mrolland5500

TheRealQuincy said:


> I believe so and if he wasn't I would love to see it, you're constantly purchasing new dynamite cigars, simply incredible :thumb:


Will do no problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

TheRealQuincy said:


> I believe so and if he wasn't I would love to see it, you're constantly purchasing new dynamite cigars, simply incredible :thumb:


I may have to start a new thread not sure if it's appropriate in this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

op:


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Needed another box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And another!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Nuttin' fancy. Needed some quick smokes for the cold weather. I like these.


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia Trinitas Lancero
#HellYeah 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I feel like I’m eating at the grown up table now.


----------



## jzoub

Not easy to find, but got a box. Might have to get a second after my taste test tomorrow.


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope those reapers are good. I'm kicking myself for missing them.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bearinvt said:


> What he said - plus if @Rondo buys 3 boxes of that same cigar you gotta move. In case anybody is interested I found a box at JR.
> 
> I don't think it was the last one. I traded my email address for 20% off too.





bearinvt said:


> I feel like I'm eating at the grown up table now.


I came here to ask if you got yours and see you did - I've been eyeing my incoming radar system and its been blank. 
Today I got a refund email from JR w/o explanation - $%#&!


----------



## TheRealQuincy

With all the buzz about these I had to jump on the bandwagon to see what all the hype was about


----------



## lex61

SoCal Gunner said:


> I came here to ask if you got yours and see you did - I've been eyeing my incoming radar system and its been blank.
> Today I got a refund email from JR w/o explanation - $%#&!


I'm wondering if I'll get the same thing. I ordered them Saturday and got a confirmation but the website doesn't show them as shipped yet.


----------



## Mich_smoker

lex61 said:


> SoCal Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came here to ask if you got yours and see you did - I've been eyeing my incoming radar system and its been blank.
> Today I got a refund email from JR w/o explanation - $%#&!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll get the same thing. I ordered them Saturday and got a confirmation but the website doesn't show them as shipped yet.
Click to expand...

Same for me, I called JR today and they are sold out according to customer service. &#128579;


----------



## Mich_smoker

Mail call today


----------



## bearinvt

SoCal Gunner said:


> I came here to ask if you got yours and see you did - I've been eyeing my incoming radar system and its been blank.
> Today I got a refund email from JR w/o explanation - $%#&!


Oh man, I hate when that happens. Mine took a few days to ship, enough so I was getting worried.


----------



## Aimless1

All but the Nic. Overruns are new to me


----------



## Aimless1

Didn’t’t realize more was coming. Again all new to me.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Some good news today


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Some good news today


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Wrong thread


----------



## Rondo

Rolling dice on a box of 100% Ligero


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookie
Got 10, probably should've bought more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Thanks to you all for the assist


----------



## bearinvt

bearinvt said:


> Oh man, I hate when that happens. Mine took a few days to ship, enough so I was getting worried.





Mich_smoker said:


> Same for me, I called JR today and they are sold out according to customer service. &#128579;





SoCal Gunner said:


> Thanks to you all for the assist


So what changed? Did you find some elsewhere?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bearinvt said:


> So what changed? Did you find some elsewhere?


Yes, with some help from forum members.

PS - JR Cigar can KMA


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookie
> Got 10, probably should've bought more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 10 in my cart and got distracted by a phone call at work.


----------



## bearinvt

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yes, with some help from forum members.
> 
> PS - JR Cigar can KMA


Too bad about the JR ordeal but I'm glad you got your sticks. Props to the brothers that helped out.


----------



## CgarDann

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thanks to you all for the assist


Damn I need to pick up a box of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Let the journey begin










And a few companions if I decide to take a side turn somewhere










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Never been a RP fan but was given one to smoke the end result

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One nice thing about living in Nashville.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Olecharlie said:


> One nice thing about living in Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This requires more context now that I live near nashville. Please elaborate via DM 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Some Fuente treats came in today


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto II. I've not had a smoke in almost two weeks!! Going to try to get out there today! I have to make room for new sticks!


----------



## mrolland5500

The new CAO Mortal Coil, Providencia Trinitas and last but not least Caldwell Mil Dias and my good friend Olecharlie








Picked up these Wabash Cannonball by Crowned Heads exclusive to Nashville with a few bodyguards #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> The new CAO Mortal Coil, Providencia Trinitas and last but not least Caldwell Mil Dias and my good friend Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these Wabash Cannonball by Crowned Heads exclusive to Nashville with a few bodyguards #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested to see how the new CAO is. They sure look good.


----------



## Aimless1

My mailbox was frozen shut. I suppose they were in deep freeze overnight.


----------



## Hickorynut

Little Flatbed action








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

A 5 pack of illusione epernay

Needed to padd my order to get free shipping lol


J.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Finally ran out of cigars, so starting to restock.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Today's delivery


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M got in some Opus X and Rare Pinks today unfortunately they had limited supply and could only buy one of each









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Cookies and Cream and Nomad Game Over 2021.


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Local B&M got in some Opus X and Rare Pinks today unfortunately they had limited supply and could only buy one of each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great pick up. Still tying to score some pinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

This week’s deliveries. I did not order the Gurkhas and CB left a couple items out. Resolution attempt in progress.


----------



## bowhunter444

Mailman delivered these today. Been in a Lancero mood lately ordered these from Holt's









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Mailman delivered these today. Been in a Lancero mood lately ordered these from Holt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great pick up. Lancero is my favorite vitola especially on a lazy summer evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> This week's deliveries. I did not order the Gurkhas and CB left a couple items out. Resolution attempt in progress.


Let me know if those sungrown factory smokes are any good. I've been eyeballing a bundle.


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> Let me know if those sungrown factory smokes are any good. I've been eyeballing a bundle.


Will let them rest a bit and get back to you.


----------



## lex61

A few things I haven't tried before


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Today's haul. 2 assorted 5-packs and 3 sun growns.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Had to go into town for a saw blade and stopped by my B&M. Glad I did, too; I managed to snag his last (and my first) Rare Pink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

Sorry no pic yet, i just completed my order. thought I would put this out for anyone looking. Neptune has Aganorsa rare leaf up for sale. Supreme leaf was already sold out.

EDIT: I just happened to look while checking my order and Supreme leaf shows in stock now(2/20).


----------



## Olecharlie

Mail Run!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Ups delivery from Holt's today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Delivery from Flatbed cigar.


----------



## bearinvt

A couple of kits from Fox. A GOF sampler and a fiver of Warped GR88s. Never had any of them but I am going to try to let them get a little rest before I light one up.


----------



## Mich_smoker

bearinvt said:


> A couple of kits from Fox. A GOF sampler and a fiver of Warped GR88s. Never had any of them but I am going to try to let them get a little rest before I light one up.


I think you're gonna be a happy camper, Those 88's taste like candy bar nougat to me.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> View attachment 297746
> 
> 
> View attachment 297748


Go big or go home


----------



## Mich_smoker

Finally landed some of the Supreme leaf and Rare leaf plus a 5er of lirio rojo.

The cavalier are courtesy of a trade with @Rondo. THANKS


----------



## lex61

Days are getting longer, golf season is just around the corner.


----------



## Churchee

Dying for some hoyo de monterrey Maduro. Where are some good online recommendations please. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gumby-cr

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Arry75

New to try for me: Providencia Murricane and Jeremy Jack 307


----------



## Rondo

Arry75 said:


> New to try for me: Providencia Murricane and Jeremy Jack 307


Jeremy Jack are great smokes.


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> Jeremy Jack are great smokes.


Hi Rondo! I am giving them a little rest but I am very anxious to put one up in flames! Have you tried the Murricane? The wrapper on these glows, they look delicious. I saw them back in the fall at UC and thought they looked great but I wanted to wait to order. When I was ready they were all gone! When I saw them listed again I pounced... Hopefully they don't let me down


----------



## Rondo

Arry75 said:


> Hi Rondo! I am giving them a little rest but I am very anxious to put one up in flames! Have you tried the Murricane?


Give them lots of rest. 
I've only had the El Chapo and it was great so I will try others.


----------



## Arry75

I will try to do that but it’s so tempting! They are at 70% as per my Cigarmedics Humidimeter so I will most definitely let them rest a few weeks before trying one.


----------



## mrolland5500

@Olecharlie this is your doing Mr. Bad Influence!!Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Getting ready for the warm weather.


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> @Olecharlie this is your doing Mr. Bad Influence!!Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO, Man of good taste you are!


----------



## bowhunter444

Delivery from UG today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Churchee said:


> Dying for some hoyo de monterrey Maduro. Where are some good online recommendations please.
> Thanks in advance!


https://www.famous-smoke.com/hoyo-de-monterrey-governor-cigars-maduro


----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> Delivery from UG today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


nice haul


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

From Cigar dot com


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Time to find out what all the fuss is about


----------



## mpomario

A run out to LWC and my NFG haul. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Small pick up from Underground


----------



## Arry75

I too had a small batch arrive from UG today


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Arry75 said:


> I too had a small batch arrive from UG today


Nice!! When I saw those los tejanos back in stock I had to jump on them, especially since I missed out the first time around


----------



## Arry75

I missed out on them as well! Then the pictures started popping up all over the What did you smoke today thread. I had no idea what they were and had never heard of OSOK at the time. I check UG cigar everyday to see what's new and pounced when I saw these. They are still on the website so perhaps they have a decent inventory.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tacos arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One shot one kill OSOK Travieso. Does anyone know where these might be available? I only found singles for $12 and not interested in that price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

When I picked up the package I couldn't figure out why a box of 10 was so big and heavy. The ashtray lid was a bonus surprise for me.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Tacos and other odds and ends
Fox Cigar wants me to know that I suck but enjoy my cigars anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call From UG!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Tacos and other odds and ends
> Fox Cigar wants me to know that I suck but enjoy my cigars anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh no...next step is to be cancelled....:vs_OMG:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> oh no...next step is to be cancelled....:vs_OMG:











Adieu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call From UG!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll yeah. What no Elysian Fields? Hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> He'll yeah. What no Elysian Fields? Hah!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my Chris Tucker voice "AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNN!!!!! They're coming in the next batch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call From UG!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowser! Respect!!!


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call From UG!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you crazy bro


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Mail Call From UG!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that'd be my budget for the next couple years.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

The second part of my order from #NFG21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

It's a Viaje kind of day here


----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped by Montecristo today and picked ip some new to me cigars. They still have CH Wabash Cannonball exclusive to Nashville 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

The Elusive Shere Khan


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

These came in today! I originally ordered the BLTC Salvation Toro 5er but they were all out. I asked if they were getting in any Street Tacos as they weren't listed on their site. He told me he could throw in three and I told him to surprise me with the other two. He sent a 4th ST and a JFR super Toro.. Im firing up a taco in a bit!


----------



## mrolland5500

Arry75 said:


> These came in today! I originally ordered the BLTC Salvation Toro 5er but they were all out. I asked if they were getting in any Street Tacos as they weren't listed on their site. He told me he could throw in three and I told him to surprise me with the other two. He sent a 4th ST and a JFR super Toro.. Im firing up a taco in a bit!
> 
> View attachment 305113


#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Arry75 said:


> These came in today! I originally ordered the BLTC Salvation Toro 5er but they were all out. I asked if they were getting in any Street Tacos as they weren't listed on their site. He told me he could throw in three and I told him to surprise me with the other two. He sent a 4th ST and a JFR super Toro.. Im firing up a taco in a bit!
> 
> View attachment 305113


Nice humiscape!


----------



## Arry75

Thank you!


----------



## GunnyJ

Acquired on the trip to Boswell's Pipes and Cigars today.


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Hit up my local B&M


----------



## mrolland5500

#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like 80s skateboard graphics.. I gotta start catching up on all these new sticks. Not so much smokin, just reading so I don't feel so dumb.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Looks like 80s skateboard graphics.. I gotta start catching up on all these new sticks. Not so much smokin, just reading so I don't feel so dumb.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


One of the best boutique brands out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Today's delivery


----------



## Rondo

Black Works


----------



## Olecharlie

First time coffee and cigars came in on the same truck. 5Lbs coffee, cool mouse pad from IBCC. Hat, cutter, large ashtray and a box of V torpedoes for $110. Pretty decent deal











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

2 bundles of 20 Noel Rojas Bearded Chef 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

And a free lighter, whaaaaat?


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Locally rolled. Supposed to be full bodied and full flavor. The unwrapped one I would consider medium body and medium flavor.


----------



## Olecharlie

In true Edgar Hoill fashion he’s combined his passion from the art and cigar world for this special edition box of OSOK. Receive 6 OSOK Figurados and 6 OSOK Travieso and an original hand painted box by the man himself. Made in Mexico with a rich wrapper. Lot of earthiness.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mail Call




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Another small shipment from our friends at UG


----------



## Rondo




----------



## huffer33




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> View attachment 305539













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

My Davidoff shelf in the humidor was getting low hit up the local B&M. The owner found an unopened box of Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary 2018 coffins and threw a couple in for free with my order









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar Federation How did i do?


You guys know i am out of my element here. I grabbed these for a dear friend. 1x CHICK MAGNET XL - 5 Pack for 1x Maya Selva VZ Reserva Sampler Can I try to watch what you guys smoke. Seems like Boutiques are the way to go. Anyways i got to say they are great to do business with. Kind...




www.cigarforums.net


----------



## Olecharlie

10 boxes of CH Wabash Cannonball, 4 Trinidad Spiritu#2 and a fiver of AF Rosada SG











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> 10 boxes of CH Wabash Cannonball, 4 Trinidad Spiritu#2 and a fiver of AF Rosada SG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BALLER!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I came out with 10 cigars and helped out a bunch of Brothers, $60 in the hole for me but I’m good with that. These are very Limited and exclus to Nashville. So I was a mule for the day LOL! Dang shipping rates have increased more than I expected.


----------



## mrolland5500

Stopped by my local B&M for the Placencia event and grabbed these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Hi all I’m new here, this is my first Cigar Bid order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Protox said:


> Hi all I’m new here, this is my first Cigar Bid order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice purchase.. next time CROP OUT YOUR FREAKIN FEET.. 

OH, and welcome to the forum..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> Nice purchase.. next time CROP OUT YOUR FREAKIN FEET..
> 
> OH, and welcome to the forum..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Summer is right around the corner too


----------



## Protox

UBC03 said:


> Nice purchase.. next time CROP OUT YOUR FREAKIN FEET..
> 
> OH, and welcome to the forum..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not a foot guy I see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

That's the nicest way to put it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Posters have been banned for less. 
You’ve been warned.


----------



## Protox

Rondo said:


> Posters have been banned for less.
> You’ve been warned.


I understand, wasn’t trying to stir up trouble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Protox said:


> I understand, wasn’t trying to stir up trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you’re fine bro and least you get to keep your toes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

...and you can blame rex ryan for all your troubles


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> ...and you can blame rex ryan for all your troubles


I usually just blame you for all my problems.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

No trouble at all, I’d rather that someone let me know if I’m doing something wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


NO TOES!!! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Local B&M stop


----------



## mrolland5500

Leaf By James I love these!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Noel Rojas Salomon Bundle, 5er Aganorsa JFR Lunatic Jackhammer, 5er Aganorsa CG JFR 770.... Im going to need an entire day to smoke one cigar from those 2 fivers!


----------



## zcziggy

Arry75 said:


> Noel Rojas Salomon Bundle, 5er Aganorsa JFR Lunatic Jackhammer, 5er Aganorsa CG JFR 770.... Im going to need an entire day to smoke one cigar from those 2 fivers!
> 
> View attachment 305760


i need some ocd to get my humidor as organized as yours....


----------



## Arry75

zcziggy said:


> i need some ocd to get my humidor as organized as yours....


Lol, it looks better organized than it really is but thanks!


----------



## Hickorynut

Been a spell since I have bought anything.....it is a start....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tampa Sweethearts


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just placed an order for my best buddy.
Phil his birthday is around the corner.
He loves The Cigar federation Boutique blends.
1x PROJECT 7—2020 LIMITED EDITION - Toro 6 x 52 - 5 Pack for $29.95 each
1x IRISH CAR BOMB 5 Year Anniversary Edition - Toro Extra 7x50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
1x Mexican Hot Chocolate - Toro Maduro 6 x 50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
1x MORE COWBELL 2021 Ltd. - SUPER TORO 6 1/2 x 54 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
1x WHIPPED CREAM Small-Batch Limited Edition - Robusto 5 x 50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

That’s quite a birthday present Tony
You’re a good man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas 2021 Bearded Chef Bundle and a fiver of BLTC Salvation Toro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That’s quite a birthday present Tony
> You’re a good man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Takes one to know one!
May peace be with you my friend!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Another bundle of Nicaraguan overruns and a couple Toscano Duecento's


----------



## huffer33

Maybe I'm better off not knowing where you guys find these interesting looking Rojases (I've only looked at Underground)

Cbid -












TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just placed an order for my best buddy.
> Phil his birthday is around the corner.
> He loves The Cigar federation Boutique blends.
> 1x PROJECT 7—2020 LIMITED EDITION - Toro 6 x 52 - 5 Pack for $29.95 each
> 1x IRISH CAR BOMB 5 Year Anniversary Edition - Toro Extra 7x50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
> 1x Mexican Hot Chocolate - Toro Maduro 6 x 50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
> 1x MORE COWBELL 2021 Ltd. - SUPER TORO 6 1/2 x 54 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each
> 1x WHIPPED CREAM Small-Batch Limited Edition - Robusto 5 x 50 / 5 Pack for $29.95 each


Great selection there, very thoughtful!


----------



## CgarDann

huffer33 said:


> Maybe I'm better off not knowing where you guys find these interesting looking Rojases (I've only looked at Underground)
> 
> Cbid -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great selection there, very thoughtful!


Take a look at lake worth cigars if you do decide to venture into Rojas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Umbogg, LFD and Sombresa Brule' Blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroOchie

My Favorite, finally released by customs because adults having tobacco from legal places is bad and needs more taxes.


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch sale











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Gumby-cr

Who loves Viaje?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## lex61

Love the Statement and I have high hopes for the Bluebonnets


----------



## BobP

lex61 said:


> Love the Statement and I have high hopes for the Bluebonnets


Finally going to give in and try some of the Rojas Statements. You guys seem to really enjoy them.


----------



## Olecharlie

Can’t go wrong with the “Statement“


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Rondo

A couple handfuls of LP from ‘08.


----------



## Arry75

Stopped by my local B&M today


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## [email protected]

This thread both drives me insane and inspires me!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Holt's delivery today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Another purchase today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GD for $7 a stick oh yeah!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje Hulk and Millesime d' Or Limited Edition for Small Batch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Viaje Hulk and Millesime d' Or Limited Edition for Small Batch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting on my Hulk's. Hope they don't get lost in the mail. Already running 4 days late now.


----------



## Arry75

Dropped the Hammer and got some Hot Cakes at the local B & M


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> Still waiting on my Hulk's. Hope they don't get lost in the mail. Already running 4 days late now.


This freaking mail is driving me crazy this order was 6 days late still waiting on others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Got a couple of samplers in the mail today from a Sweet little place in Tampa.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> Got a couple of samplers in the mail today from a Sweet little place in Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ohhhh, I am on that!


----------



## Olecharlie

Gifted this box! Arrived today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> Got a couple of samplers in the mail today from a Sweet little place in Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thank you Wheels! Just put my order in! I love those Al Siglos!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> This freaking mail is driving me crazy this order was 6 days late still waiting on others


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> This freaking mail is driving me crazy this order was 6 days late still waiting on others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya. One order from SBC took 3 days. The other placed 1 day after took 7 days.


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

From Cigar Page, thought I'd try the Nicaraguan 2nds...could be good, could be dog rockets. Then there's that box of Maduro goodness...


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75

Courtesy of SBC


----------



## Gumby-cr

Arry75 said:


> Courtesy of SBC
> 
> View attachment 306694


Nice. I found the Hulk barber pole to be the strongest of the 3 of those fyi.


----------



## Arry75

Gumby-cr said:


> View attachment 306687





Gumby-cr said:


> Nice. I found the Hulk barber pole to be the strongest of the 3 of those fyi.


This is my foray into the brand. I see they are widely popular here and you guys have not steered me wrong yet! I plan on letting them sit a few days before I torch one


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call. I finally get to see what the hype is all about









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

bowhunter444 said:


> Today's mail call. I finally get to see what the hype is all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That street taco box is worth keeping I think, looks cool.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 306707


I thought I felt an earthquake. Nice haul.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306718
> View attachment 306719


Looks like a 12x50 cigar in that pic. 😁


----------



## mrolland5500

bowhunter444 said:


> Today's mail call. I finally get to see what the hype is all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

This is what awaited me when I arrived home from the Bahamas this evening Liga No9 Feral Pig and Sombresa Brule Blue #HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Just in from Tampa


----------



## mpomario

Bundle of cromagnon Aquitaine anthropology and a box of triqui traca. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Dissident and a couple of bodyguards


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

I guess this is why my wife says I need to take up knitting lol Plasencia Alma Del Campo, Plasencia Alma Del Fuego and Plasencia Alma Fuerte Robusto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

10 Gauge from 2018


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just placed an order on C- Fed

1x RoMa Craft CroMagnon - Pestera Muierilor (4 x 46) / Single for $6.80 each
2x BOUTIQUE SECONDS - 5 Pack for $24.95 each
1x VELVET ELVIS Ltd. Edition - Robusto (5 x 50) / 10 Pack for $58.95 each
They are great handouts at parties.
And when i am wrenching cars.


----------



## Aimless1

The cigar fairy stopped by…


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Liga Unico Sampler


----------



## Aimless1

Nm


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Nm
> View attachment 306997


If you haven't had a UC Sungrown, you'll like them.


----------



## Arry75

This bad boy for my pupper, he seems to like it!😁


----------



## Chaz76

Box of CAO OSA lot 54
Box of Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real
Box of Perdomo Habano Bourbon Aged Sun Grown Robusto
5 pack of Warfighter .50cal Garrison Robusto
5 pack of Drew Estates - Deadwood - Crazy Alice


----------



## ebnash

Been smoking nada lately, but still buying from time to time and Nomads have always delivered for me... These showed up some time last week.


----------



## mrolland5500

Cohiba Serie M, Mil Dias Reserva and 3 5 paks of Sombresa Brule Blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From a two box split with @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

MLB Greedy Rat
Rojas Factory Exclusive 
Cavalier Prospektor
Warfighter Virtual
PDR El Plomo
EZ Elysian Fields
262 Revere











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Little variety with a free desktop humidor.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

Just came today!


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angels


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Lost Angels
> View attachment 307208
> View attachment 307209


Nice I have a box in transit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Last two purchases. Yesterday local B&M had a JC Newman event featuring their Perla De Mar cigars. Brought a box of the Connecticut Shade and they threw in the twist and an Xikar cutter. Today got my delivery from Cigars International 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

So @Humphrey’s Ghost and I were patiently waiting on the Lost Angel’s to finally land. He had a line on these that wasn’t easily listed on the website but were in stock. We had agreed that he snag two boxes and I would send funds for my box obviously when he found them for sale. I really wasn’t expecting any extras to tag along. Open the box and  he generously decides to send me $60+ of bodyguards, some of my favorite cigars. WTH… any way thanks a million Mark now you my friend are on the very TOP OF MY HIT LIST!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

stopped by my local B&M


----------



## Arry75

Left side local B&M, right side famous smoke; more stuff coming too. You guys are a bad influence! I just ordered another sistema/ tray setup from Amazon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> So @Humphrey’s Ghost and I were patiently waiting on the Lost Angel’s to finally land. He had a line on these that wasn’t easily listed on the website but were in stock. We had agreed that he snag two boxes and I would send funds for my box obviously when he found them for sale. I really wasn’t expecting any extras to tag along. Open the box and  he generously decides to send me $60+ of bodyguards, some of my favorite cigars. WTH… any way thanks a million Mark now you my friend are on the very TOP OF MY HIT LIST!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ghost is a class act enjoy!


----------



## Arry75

Little shipment from our friends at UG. These are my first Cavalier Cigars, I thought the gold diamond was a band but I guess it isnt and you smoke it. How interesting


----------



## Aimless1

Too good of a deal to pass up. Hope they taste as good as they look.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

Grabbed a few more for the daily smoke box while the last lot acclimates.


----------



## jmt8706

Chaz76 said:


> Grabbed a few more for the daily smoke box while the last lot acclimates.
> View attachment 307379


Those RyJ Reserve Real are really good.


----------



## Arry75

Post office delivery


----------



## Rondo

Bishops Blend


----------



## Rondo

From a Davidoff trade with @bearinvt


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## jmt8706

I'll post if Cigar Page ever ships it. They already took my money a week ago...

Edit: looks like it shipped before I posted this.


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up some goodies today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Swung by UG and LWC. LWC still has lots of lancero Morphines a couple boxes of HOMES and a boat load of Viajes. 
























The two on the left are last years BB. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

EZ odds and ends


----------



## Olecharlie

BB 2021











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

All new to me








Glen


----------



## mpomario

Aimless1 said:


> All new to me
> 
> View attachment 307582
> Glen


Where’d you get the Viaticum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

mpomario said:


> Where’d you get the Viaticum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigars and pipes


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Where’d you get the Viaticum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canadian pharmacy
Oh wait, Viaticum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Canadian pharmacy
> Oh wait, Viaticum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait...i thought canuks weren't letting anybody cross the border....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Canadian pharmacy
> Oh wait, Viaticum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Lost and Found pepper cream soda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Starting my third Sistema setup already with a box of BLTC BB 2021..


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Undercrown 10 along with a Plasencia Year of the Ox


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Wanted to try some random stuff, figured a COTM would fit the bill. Anyways, here's my first month:


----------



## mrolland5500

Mail Call cigar God and Cigar King 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Couldn’t pass these up for $19











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 307824


You wont regret that one!


----------



## Rondo

Box of Exclusivo, a few loose Nacatamale, El Chapo and Eiroa CBT.


----------



## Aimless1

New to me


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> New to me
> 
> View attachment 307963


Those are very good...smooth, creamy and toasty.


----------



## Arry75

Little shipment came in today

Box 10 Plasencia Alma del Fuego

Box 20 Mi Querda Triqui Traca

Box 13 Sin Compromiso

Box 10 Todos Las Dias


----------



## Arry75

Todays delivery CH The Lost Angel 21. My first order from Corona Cigar in Orlando and these sticks were packed far better than any other place I've purchased from! My shipment yesterday from CI had one little 3 bag air pillow and there was a lot of open space in the shipping box. My poor sticks must of been pounded. Todays box, heavily padded and braced. Great job Corona Cigars!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

People buy cigars from CI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> People buy cigars from CI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a long time ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> People buy cigars from CI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, usually get my order in one day too. 😁


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> People buy cigars from CI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Part local B&M, part Small Batch


----------



## BobP

I try not to get caught up in marketing, but I thought last year's release was fairly decent. Not to mention the cool packaging and great marketing.


----------



## bowhunter444

BobP said:


> View attachment 308075
> 
> I try not to get caught up in marketing, but I thought last year's release was fairly decent. Not to mention the cool packaging and great marketing.


Just smoked one yesterday nice cigars 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M got some Opus X in for Father's Day and my Cigar Federation order came yesterday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76




----------



## CgarDann

Picked up a few things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Great little candela cigar. Got them for a $20 discount on the monster. They do not taste like wasabi.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Generacion V Salomon and a cigar sampler thrown in by FS. For a second I thought they gave me a Street Taco but alas, false orange band...


----------



## jmt8706

First time I've seen a date on a NC cigar box. Got some age on them already.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

little package came today


----------



## Aimless1

Brick & Mortar pickup


----------



## Bipolar

Won a 5'r of Diesel Lanceros on CB. Not sure what to expect...


----------



## zcziggy

Bipolar said:


> Won a 5'r of Diesel Lanceros on CB. Not sure what to expect...


from the devil's site you can expect anything...more than likely though, you will have to lower the rh on them.


----------



## Bipolar

zcziggy said:


> from the devil's site you can expect anything...more than likely though, you will have to lower the rh on them.


Good call. Thanks!


----------



## MattyIce

Just got in my shipment! These are all new to me....


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Finally got my hands on a few of these









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas delivery today....


----------



## MattyIce

Some devil site pickups… they package stuff soo bad I’m amazed it all made it safe. 3 plastic pillows in a box with the sticks and glass ashtrays. My goodness! I got the 2 glass ash trays for $2.50 good beaters 😬


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Olecharlie

Mail run



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call. Rojas restock









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

The daughter got me a five pack of one of my favorite cigars. I can only assume she is up to no good.


----------



## Arry75

20 pack of Oliva MB sampler and a fiver of Perdomo 10 anny Sungrown Churchills


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Aimless1

Feeling adventurous. All new to me.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 308581


The puro especial is very good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mail Call











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I found these in the garage today.


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> I found these in the garage today.
> View attachment 308629
> View attachment 308630


those things are so good...dangerously good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## BobP

Well, June went by quick! Here's July COTM


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## Arash




----------



## Rondo

Tabernacle lancero because @CgarDann recommended them and Padrón diplomatico just because.


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Box of BB and a Jetline Bugle Master ...it’s as though the post office wanted me to smoke one today.


----------



## Arry75

Another 10 pack of Viaje TNTs because that first one was just dynamite and I had to get more! Also, a couple of Flatbed Panacea samplers....This site is killing me!! Two full humidors 400 ct and 150 ct and now starting my 5th Sistema!! Im in trouble


----------



## Arash

Branton’s cigar
Looking for a bottle and mini!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Took a drive out to Cigars International in Hamburg PA today picked up these









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

@bowhunter444 

You’re recent purchases are astounding!!!


----------



## bowhunter444

[email protected] said:


> @bowhunter444
> 
> You’re recent purchases are astounding!!!


Thank you. I like variety so always picking up different cigars and I buy boxes of things I really like 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Finally landed a 5er of the Bishop 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Finally landed a 5er of the Bishop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not enough of them...they are dangerously good.


----------



## [email protected]

Very dangerous. Has me eyeing the ENTIRE BLTC BLS line up


----------



## Arash

Muestra De Saka Unicorn
Guys, Any pairing suggestions?


----------



## Rondo

Wish I did. I’ve never had a $100 cigar so I’ll live vicariously through you, if you don’t mind. 
I have a few that taste $50-100, but that’s all in my head. 
Enjoy and feel free to run a contest for the nub.


----------



## Arash

Rondo said:


> Wish I did. I’ve never had a $100 cigar so I’ll live vicariously through you, if you don’t mind.
> I have a few that taste $50-100, but that’s all in my head.
> Enjoy and feel free to run a contest for the nub.


😂😂 honestly it’s kind of pricey for me so I’m trying to find the best pairing match


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Another 10 pack of Viaje TNTs because that first one was just dynamite and I had to get more! Also, a couple of Flatbed Panacea samplers....This site is killing me!! Two full humidors 400 ct and 150 ct and now starting my 5th Sistema!! Im in trouble
> 
> View attachment 308927


I hope you buy the sistema in pairs...


----------



## bowhunter444

Local lounge had a Drew Estates event last night picked up a box of Undercrown 10 and they limited me to 1 each of the year of the rat and liga 10th anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arash

bowhunter444 said:


> Local lounge had a Drew Estates event last night picked up a box of Undercrown 10 and they limited me to 1 each of the year of the rat and liga 10th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like your cigar stand 👌


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

Local B&M


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know these are one of the last cigars.
That i and my partner Frank smoked on the eve of his death.
C I had a sale of the new release.
So i grabbed a bundle.
Supposed to be better than the first release we shall see.
Frank loved these cigars.
He passed before they became un available.
Be it that we are both born on the same day.
I figured a tribute to the best friend i ever had.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Nice mail call today. Glad I was out of ME II and bishops blend. Also grabbed some Tabernacle lanceros









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubancigarnick

My latest purchase is a box of Asylum Corojos - 8 x 80. I really like these large cigars. Easy to smoke, reliable draw, musty sweet flavours. Provides at least 2 hours of relaxing smoking time.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Figured I'd better replace the cigars I haven't smoked this week....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Since I lost my old one a few weeks ago and it's my favorite cutter ever.


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M


----------



## Olecharlie

All Sumatras











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

B&M purchase. The Viaje smells great, sitting in the dry box.now. can't wait to put the flame to it.


----------



## Olecharlie

A military brother that served in the Navy 13 yrs. SOCOM for last 8 years sent me these. He picked these up himself from farms in Nicaragua, Dominican, Cuba and Ecuadorian, all hand rolled long fillers. Rare indeed and I’m stoked to try them but hate to see them  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mich_smoker said:


> B&M purchase. The Viaje smells great, sitting in the dry box.now. can't wait to put the flame to it.
> 
> View attachment 309481


You got class bro!


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> I hope you buy the sistema in pairs...


I have not been, I have been buying them off Amazon and don’t see that option. As it stands I have 5 sistema setups and two wooden humidors. I really need to stop! If I take this further it would probably make more sense to go the coolerdor route in lieu of all the sistemas.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These smell really good.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I sooo want some of those. I missed the preorder.


----------



## DSturg369

Was lucky enough (or crazy enough) to score an Ave Maria Morning Star Collection (5'er) on the site that shall not be named for less than $1.50 a smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## [email protected]

Swung by local shop grabbed a couple


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> I have not been, I have been buying them off Amazon and don’t see that option. As it stands I have 5 sistema setups and two wooden humidors. I really need to stop! If I take this further it would probably make more sense to go the coolerdor route in lieu of all the sistemas.


I was meaning I hope you buy more than one sistema at a time. 

There is no stopping cigar purchases, only making room for more. Before you know it, you may have a closet dedicated to coolerdors.


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> I was meaning I hope you buy more than one sistema at a time.
> 
> There is no stopping cigar purchases, only making room for more. Before you know it, you may have a closet dedicated to coolerdors.



I hear you my friend! Especially since there are so many limited releases that if you miss you’re out! Have to store them somewhere and the sistema/coolerdor systems are brilliant and affordable!


----------



## DSturg369

It just takes sheer determination and willpower... And I would like to borrow it when they are through with it.


----------



## [email protected]

C-Fed batting cleanup tonight!!!

5- Killer Bees
5- Green Hornets 
1- Cromagnon

Can’t wait to let these rest!!!!!


----------



## Mich_smoker

B&M purchase with a 2017 box date. Had to fire one up ROTT. Some yello cello Aganorsa goodness.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just placed an order with C-Fed.
1x JACK & COKE - 5 Pack for $29.95 each
1x ROJAS STREET TACOS BARBACOA - 5 Pack / Robusto (5 x 50) for $40.00 each
Lets see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Did I wake up in an alternate universe? Tony buying NC cigars? Madness...Madness I tell you.


----------



## [email protected]

I’ve been contemplating those Street Tacos...... I’d like to try 1 out before I commit. My local sham of a cigar shop is so very limited.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Because…CgarDann


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Yep, it’s official you guys are a bad influence…or are you?
Space is definitely lacking right now


----------



## BobP

What's the consensus on the bishop's blend? I keep seeing them pop up here.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BobP said:


> What's the consensus on the bishop's blend? I keep seeing them pop up here.


Doesn’t get much better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Doesn’t get much better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, let me order some then...

By the way, you in competition with @TonyBrooklyn ?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BobP said:


> Well, let me order some then...
> 
> By the way, you in competition with @TonyBrooklyn ?


For?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> For?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Helping me spend money.

Seems I got the last 5 pack on the website that I was using. These cigars are scarce!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I never compete with Tony on anything
Especially not spending money, LOL
You were lucky to find some
They were very limited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Ups delivery today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> What's the consensus on the bishop's blend? I keep seeing them pop up here.


Cigar of 2021 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I never compete with Tony on anything
> Especially not spending money, LOL
> You were lucky to find some
> They were very limited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supposedly, I got the last fiver. Since I have no faith in the inventory system on some of these websites, I will be impressed if I get them. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Olecharlie

Casa Montecristo B&M pick up today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Panacea Habanos Toro

Cavalier Genéve Limited Edition 2021


----------



## BobP




----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> View attachment 309868


i was rooting for you...glad you finally got them


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BobP said:


> View attachment 309868


Haven’t seen you smoke one yet
What’s the hold up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

It’s been over an hour. What’s the hold up?


----------



## Olecharlie

I enjoy these Sungrown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> It’s been over an hour. What’s the hold up?


I don't have a lot of time lately. Planning on trying one Sunday night though.


----------



## BobP

Ran out to the local store. Wife made zucchini tonight.


----------



## Rondo

How these Mode 5 dated 2011 were at cbid for under $120 made me scratch my head and pull the trigger. Never had one but I do enjoy all the 
RoMa I’ve smoked. Anyone’s experience is appreciated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> How these Mode 5 dated 2011 were at cbid for under $120 made me scratch my head and pull the trigger. Never had one but I do enjoy all the
> RoMa I’ve smoked. Anyone’s experience is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 309891
> View attachment 309892
> View attachment 309893


Nice looking wrappers. i think you made a nice score. Other than that i am clueless . As you know my Non Cuban Knowledge is limited. Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> How these Mode 5 dated 2011 were at cbid for under $120 made me scratch my head and pull the trigger. Never had one but I do enjoy all the
> RoMa I’ve smoked. Anyone’s experience is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 309891
> View attachment 309892
> View attachment 309893


 Those are probably my second favorite from Roma Craft. Sweet deal, I'm sure you'll enjoy them. I have never had any that well aged, I'd be interested in what you think of them. Not sure how much they would mellow out over that timeframe.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> How these Mode 5 dated 2011 were at cbid for under $120 made me scratch my head and pull the trigger. Never had one but I do enjoy all the
> RoMa I’ve smoked. Anyone’s experience is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 309891
> View attachment 309892
> View attachment 309893


You want to know what’s even weirder. DNB says the company originated in 2012



https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.roma_craft_tobac_llc.fae8c15647bda0abad84deb9deeabeed.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> You want to know what’s even weirder. DNB says the company originated in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.roma_craft_tobac_llc.fae8c15647bda0abad84deb9deeabeed.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first thought
I don’t remember buying them until about 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Snagged the last two angels share tins from my local B&M for a Crazy low price.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> How these Mode 5 dated 2011 were at cbid for under $120 made me scratch my head and pull the trigger. Never had one but I do enjoy all the
> RoMa I’ve smoked. Anyone’s experience is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 309891
> View attachment 309892
> View attachment 309893


I’ve never had a bad Romacraft. My first one was a Mode 5, can’t go wrong with Roma IMO. Never smoked one that well aged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That was my first thought
> I don’t remember buying them until about 2015
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I learn more and more each day!
Thank You gents!


----------



## Arry75

This just in on a Sunday morning from the Post Office!!! Never in a million years would I have thought! I had to do some rearranging and organizing to find a spot for them but they fit nicely in my secondary wooden humidor.. I plan on trying one this afternoon....


----------



## Rondo

Fake tent pegs, maybe 
We’ll know in a couple weeks.


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just placed an order with C-Fed.
> 1x JACK & COKE - 5 Pack for $29.95 each
> 1x ROJAS STREET TACOS BARBACOA - 5 Pack / Robusto (5 x 50) for $40.00 each
> Lets see what all the fuss is about.


Jack and coke, and street tacos...sounds like my kind of dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Jack and coke, and street tacos...sounds like my kind of dinner.


Should land today!
Funny my over seas cigar order shipped on the same day.
Landed on Saturday go figure!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just Landed!
Time to see what all the fuss is about.
I am sure they will satisfy.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

All these pics of the T110 are making me feel left out. I need some in my life lol


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just Landed!
> Time to see what all the fuss is about.
> I am sure they will satisfy.
> 
> View attachment 309978


Don’t get your expectations up too much.


----------



## ACasazza

Got these babies for $98 on the devil's site. 

Cohibas partnership with Weller


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I def need some of those for my boss


----------



## DSturg369

Been wanting to try these so picked up this and the punch cutter for less than 15 bucks on the site that shall not be named.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Don’t get your expectations up too much.


Thanks for your honesty bro.
You know a lot of my friends like them.
I just had to try them.
I'll always be a Cuban cigar snob.


----------



## BobP

Don't know about the $50 value part, but seems like a decent assortment for $30.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your honesty bro.
> You know a lot of my friends like them.
> I just had to try them.
> I'll always be a Cuban cigar snob.


Tried them both today.
You are 100% absolutely positively right.
They are Mediocre at best IMHO.


----------



## Rondo

Dunbarton Brulee Blue 
Not an easy find. I’m glad they’ve had a little rest. I really want to burn one.


----------



## CgarDann

Reloaded on a few recent favorites 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Tried them both today.
> You are 100% absolutely positively right.
> They are Mediocre at best IMHO.


That's a bummer. I was hoping you'd like the street tacos. They are, rather were, on my list to try. 

As far as the jack and coke, I never build up my hopes too much for the cfed branded cigars.


----------



## ACasazza

So excited to have these. V1 was absolutely delicious!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> That's a bummer. I was hoping you'd like the street tacos. They are, rather were, on my list to try.
> 
> As far as the jack and coke, I never build up my hopes too much for the cfed branded cigars.


I just keep trying from time to time.
Trying to find the Non Cuban that will.
Break me of my Cuban bondage.


----------



## Olecharlie

After smoking one I couldn’t resist. The 2021 BB and the Colorado Claro are the 2 best 2021 releases IMO 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just keep trying from time to time.
> Trying to find the Non Cuban that will.
> Break me of my Cuban bondage.


I hear you Tony. I don’t think that Cuban vs Non Cuban argument has a clear winner. It’s more about what do you like in the flavor profile. My understanding is that when it comes to Cubans you prefer the strength and flavor of the new vs aged cigars. If that’s the case I think there are NCs you will like. But most of them will be probably double the price of the average Cuban. Anyway let’s try a little experiment PM me where I can mail you a 5er and hopefully I will send something that might be in some way appealing to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> I hear you Tony. I don’t think that Cuban vs Non Cuban argument has a clear winner. It’s more about what do you like in the flavor profile. My understanding is that when it comes to Cubans you prefer the strength and flavor of the new vs aged cigars. If that’s the case I think there are NCs you will like. But most of them will be probably double the price of the average Cuban. Anyway let’s try a little experiment PM me where I can mail you a 5er and hopefully I will send something that might be in some way appealing to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very generous my friend!
I also wish to send you something i know you will enjoy.
All the best Tony


----------



## Arry75

Those are some of my favorites too!! @Olecharlie


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M pickup, the Tabernacle is new to me and the shop just got them it. I was hoping to try it tonight but they are a bit too wet.


----------



## ACasazza

Arry75 said:


> Local B&M pickup, the Tabernacle is new to me and the shop just got them it. I was hoping to try it tonight but they are a bit too wet.
> 
> View attachment 310057


I'm a huge fan of the Tabernacle lineup. Foundation puts out some great stuff!


----------



## Aimless1

Pack of Dominican Maduro overrun and box of Don Pepin Series JJ


----------



## Olecharlie

40ea Oliva Nub Maduro 4x60
And some pretty DBL Amarillo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Habanos 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

I’ve never had one, but at less than $5 each it seemed like a good deal. I hope I like them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## wisdomwalker

Just waiting for the delivery driver to show up!


----------



## ACasazza

Grand total: $75 shipped from the devil's site


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great hygrometer best one i have ever had.


----------



## ACasazza

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great hygrometer best one i have ever had.


I got one about 2 years ago on there as well as a couple of the "Cheaper" ones. Batteries on the cheaper ones were going out so I figured I'd replace them with the Zederkoff ones because I liked the first one. Only $9.99 on free fall.


----------



## wisdomwalker

New shipment arrived from the Devil's site!


----------



## Arry75

A couple fivers of Padron 1926 Anny No 1


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310149


Alright, I'm a sucker for barber poles. What brand are those? I'm assuming it's something boutiquey.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just FYI
The first one was like smoking turpentine
I figure to put them down for a few years


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310323
> 
> 
> Just FYI
> The first one was like smoking turpentine
> I figure to put them down for a few years


Lol, sounds delicious. It's been I while since I threw money at cfed, let me take a stroll on over there. 

Thanks


----------



## deke

It raining Devil Site. Rocky 93 sampler. 10 Buesos. 10 Romeo 1875.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## Rondo




----------



## wisdomwalker

Arry75 said:


> A couple fivers of Padron 1926 Anny No 1
> 
> View attachment 310294


Very nice... Very nice indeed.


----------



## Gumby-cr

My local store which I haven't been to in a few months hasn't restocked in six months I think. Picked up a whopping 2 sticks.


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> My local store which I haven't been to in a few months hasn't restocked in six months I think. Picked up a whopping 2 sticks.
> View attachment 310423


Those DC JC's are good though.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Gumby-cr said:


> My local store which I haven't been to in a few months hasn't restocked in six months I think. Picked up a whopping 2 sticks.
> View attachment 310423


Mine is just starting to get all their backorders in. Everthing is way behind because of Covid

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Delivery today.


----------



## wisdomwalker

bowhunter444 said:


> Mine is just starting to get all their backorders in. Everthing is way behind because of Covid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Gumby-cr said:


> My local store which I haven't been to in a few months hasn't restocked in six months I think. Picked up a whopping 2 sticks.
> View attachment 310423


All the more reason to support the local shop! These are just guys like you and me who decided to make a living selling us fine cigars. They need us now more than ever. I don't really think the long term effects have set in yet, but my heart hurts for any small business owner who is dealing with this.


----------



## Arry75

wisdomwalker said:


> All the more reason to support the local shop! These are just guys like you and me who decided to make a living selling us fine cigars. They need us now more than ever. I don't really think the long term effects have set in yet, but my heart hurts for any small business owner who is dealing with this.


I try to support my local guy as much as I can but here in NY the tobacco tax is ridiculous. He has deals in place which makes it easier and I do purchase from him at least once a month. He carries a lot of great stuff but as with all shops he is limited by shelf space. As such it is easier to get a wider variety of things to try via the web and it is less expensive to boot.


----------



## wisdomwalker

Understood and I buy online as well for some of the same reasons. I was just trying to point out that with out customers, these little cigar shops could become a thing of the past.


----------



## Arry75

OSOK from Underground and the rest from Small Batch....Had to try the Southern draw after the accolades from some of you guys!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

OSOK?


----------



## Arry75

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> OSOK?


One Shot One Kill






Edgar Hoill OSOK


Buy Edgar Hoill OSOK




mikescigars.com


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Those look interesting


----------



## Arry75

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Those look interesting


Ive yet to have a bad one…

The Los Tejanos are wildly popular around here and is a collaboration with Noel Rojas. It was my introduction to the brand and is very good









OSOK X ROJAS LOS TEJANOS


*NEW RELEASE!* Cigars don’t get more epic than this, folks! Our good friend, Noel Rojas, teamed up with boutique mastermind, Edgar Hoill, to create OSOK X ROJAS LOS TEJANOS! Both of them have roots in the Great State of Texas...so this cigar was named as an epic tribute the the Lone Star State...




store.cigarfederation.com


----------



## BobP




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

25% off at my local B&M


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess it’s a Davidoff kind of day, eh?


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> Guess it’s a Davidoff kind of day, eh?


Yeas it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13




----------



## Mich_smoker

B&M find and some EZ


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

went to the local head shop that my buddy owns. Said he needed to make some room. Picked up these plus 4 more for $50


----------



## Aimless1

Bishops Blend










Imagine my surprise when I discovered BJ’s threw in a BLTC fiver


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Those look interesting


----------



## CgarDann

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Those look interesting


Those are all great sticks but the bishops blend is in the top 3 of 2021 as rated by many smokers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Shipment from Small Batch

CH 2021 Las Calaveras


----------



## bowhunter444

Looks like online dealers are getting shipments finally. These are all backorders from previous orders that came today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Just a small taste to sample


----------



## BobP




----------



## hawk45

Picked up a 20 pack of Nicaraguan maduro box pressed "overrun" yard gars for a guys trip. Having one ROT right now. Not the prettiest sticks, but not bad for $40. Could use a little dry time, but these guys will never know. They'll smoke them like cigarettes and inhale too. Heathens!


----------



## Rondo

A couple Sumatra and some juice from you know where.


----------



## bearinvt

These have been resting a few weeks now. Gonna light one up and file a report later.


----------



## wisdomwalker

In route and with a free hat. Check out the Labor Day Fiver Fest happening on Cigarpage.


----------



## Arry75

BLTC 2021 Viaticum


----------



## bearinvt

Stopped by Leaf and Bean in Pittsburgh yesterday. I wish I had one of those in my neighborhood


----------



## UBC03

bearinvt said:


> Stopped by Leaf and Bean in Pittsburgh yesterday. I wish I had one of those in my neighborhood
> View attachment 311155


Did yunz stop at primantis or the yinzer store, grab a fish at wholeys . The big question.. how was the parking? Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

A little puck up from @Mich_smoker !! Thanks buddy


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Had to pick up a few new Bovedas. Grab a few on the way out for G&Gs


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> A little puck up from @Mich_smoker !! Thanks buddy
> View attachment 311163


Those bottom cigars, who makes 'em? The ones with the cool Clue-style murder weapons.


----------



## bearinvt

UBC03 said:


> Did yunz stop at primantis or the yinzer store, grab a fish at wholeys . The big question.. how was the parking? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We can got the Strip tour from our friends so we heard about Primantis but didn’t get to eat there. I was up for it but that wasn’t part of the plan. Nor was the fish. 
We actually drove down the street that Leaf is on and pulled into a space right across the street from it. Our host said that never happens.
We drove all over the place, rode the incline and all that. It was my first visit to Pittsburgh and I really liked it. I’d go back for sure.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Welcome to the official Ezra Zion Store!


Whether you are new to Ezra Zion products or a seasoned #EzraZionNation member, we have a wide range of new, rare, and boutique cigar products you will love.



www.ezrazionstore.com


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas and Island Jim’s 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdomwalker

got a little sumptin in the mail today...


----------



## Arry75

Some more goodies


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> Rojas and Island Jim’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the unbranded ones Rojas house blends? I’d be curious how they are. The first bundle I bought were excellent, but the second bundle was very mediocre.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Are the unbranded ones Rojas house blends? I’d be curious how they are. The first bundle I bought were excellent, but the second bundle was very mediocre.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are Habano Gallo Pinto. Very nice and for a sale price of $3 a stick can’t go wrong. They also Maduro and Connie’s. I would recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Those bottom cigars, who makes 'em? The ones with the cool Clue-style murder weapons.


Ezra Zion is the brand that uses ribbon, string and metal charms for their bands.


----------



## huffer33

Some more on the way.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## GunnyJ

Today was like Christmas! That Cigar Page sale on Saturday kicked @$$...50 sticks for just under $170!


----------



## zcziggy

Yup... That sale was too good to pass.. Two boxes for 85 bucks


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GunnyJ said:


> Today was like Christmas! That Cigar Page sale on Saturday kicked @$$...50 sticks for just under $170!
> 
> View attachment 311231
> View attachment 311232


It was the best deal I’ve seen on CP. i added to my cart but went back to it too late…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

What’s the gar on the right of the Padron?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

the first appearance of Creature! I had no choice lol


----------



## Olecharlie

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> What’s the gar on the right of the Padron?


Fuente Rare Pink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Olecharlie said:


> It was the best deal I’ve seen on CP. i added to my cart but went back to it too late…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I bought the two Serie V boxes then went back for the Melanio's and the Belles Artes. I normally don't buy like that but when the prices are that good it's a no-brainer.


----------



## bowhunter444

USPS deliveries today. CFed COTM came today plus another order of some Tatuaje, Plascencia and a bundle of Frank Castle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Made a crazy low bid on the Torino’s and won (less than $2 ea). Since I had to pay for shipping anyway I threw in a few more crazy low bids. This happened 😮


----------



## lex61

And a fiver of Guardian of the Farm which wouldn’t fit in the picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Having a huge love for Halloween, I just couldn’t help myself


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

TY!! I haven’t opened mine yet and I really really wanted to see what the box looked like


----------



## TheRealQuincy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> TY!! I haven’t opened mine yet and I really really wanted to see what the box looked like


No problem, I had to see the goods myself anyways.
Its pretty interesting that our boxes have completely different blood splatter patterns also


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Not gonna lie kinda like your box spatter better then mine. Is yours dated Aug 2021?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Not gonna lie kinda like your box spatter better then mine. Is yours dated Aug 2021?


Yeah same date


----------



## mpomario

The last few I gotten. I fell like the Series E is just a repackaged crowned reserve.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdomwalker

Recent arrival.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's Ups delivery









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bearinvt

I actually fubarred this order. I thought I’d ordered maduros but but ordered Connecticuts. Oh well I’ll have a guy here that only likes mild cigars sometimes so they’ll be good for that.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

bearinvt said:


> I actually fubarred this order. I thought I’d ordered maduros but but ordered Connecticuts. Oh well I’ll have a guy here that only likes mild cigars sometimes so they’ll be good for that.
> View attachment 311550


I did the same thing once. The worst part is I saw them on sale and sent a link to a friend who was looking for a quick smoke cigar and he bought some too. Didn’t realize my mistake until they arrived. The maduros are so much better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

lex61 said:


> I did the same thing once. The worst part is I saw them on sale and sent a link to a friend who was looking for a quick smoke cigar and he bought some too. Didn’t realize my mistake until they arrived. The maduros are so much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, you sent me a maduro when you filled my wish list and I really liked it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

From the local B&M...


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried one of those yet?


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Have you tried one of those yet?


Here was my first one ROTT A couple days ago. 

Cold draw barnyard. First draw pepper blast  and very dark Cocoa. Earth, leather, dark chocolate, baking spice. If you like BLTC Negra it’s right there!! It carries a full strength too, with a punch lol

3 months or less rest and they will be prime for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje ORO & Platino, Nomad sampler and a couple of Davidoff Chefs Edition


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Viaje ORO & Platino, Nomad sampler and a couple of Davidoff Chefs Edition
> 
> View attachment 311667


Oh man I’m jelly on the Chef’s !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Oh man I’m jelly on the Chef’s !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got those and the Platinos from Small batch and the rest from CFed


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Got those and the Platinos from Small batch and the rest from CFed


Nice haul indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Nice haul indeed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you….Had to start another Sistema system


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up the Oliva 2nds from Cigar Page (really good shop smoke). The JdN Merciless are exclusive to Famous Smoke. Haven't had one in quite awhile but they are a good medium to full stick with a fair amount of pepper spice. The RyJ sampler is also exclusive to Famous Smoke, House Capulet, House Montague, and House Verona. Again, haven't had them in a few years so I figured now is the time to acquire a few. And the LFD...well, it was either $10 for that and get free shipping or spend $9 on shipping...I look at it as an LFD stick for $1!


----------



## Aimless1

Delivery just as I was leaving for the week


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

Aimless1 said:


> Delivery just as I was leaving for the week


Just in time.


----------



## BobP

Sampler from Fox, and some singles from the local store.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's delivery some Brulee blues and Caldwell lost and found as a hunter had to get the buck mounting the doe

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Wife surprised the hell out of me for my birthday , bit o coincidence my cologne has the same emblem.


----------



## BobP

Nothing major, stopped by a small shop, haven't seen this particular La Aroma de Cuba before. If I remember correctly, I liked the tacos, so I might have to head back and grab more.


----------



## TX Cigar

Recent purchase.


----------



## lex61

Enablers! You’re all a bunch of enablers. I’m looking at you @Olecharlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang I need to order more! 
Always here for enablement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Dunbarton Sobremesa Brulee Toro and COTM from CFed


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these, especially at $6 a atick











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Old Army Brother I served in the Sandbox with pulled through with a hella great Birthday gift!!!

I got to try some of those Street Tacos!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 312013
> 
> 
> Old Army Brother I served in the Sandbox with pulled through with a hella great Birthday gift!!!
> 
> I got to try some of those Street Tacos!!!


Damn shonuff, “Happy Birthday” Brutha and thank you for your service!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Olecharlie said:


> Damn shonuff, “Happy Birthday” Brutha and thank you for your service!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have purchased 55 Tacos so far all Coronas and 20% off retail. Great cigars IMHO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 312013
> 
> 
> Old Army Brother I served in the Sandbox with pulled through with a hella great Birthday gift!!!
> 
> I got to try some of those Street Tacos!!!


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

HBD @[email protected]


----------



## GunnyJ

Today's buy


----------



## deke

Devil site.....


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up a few goodies











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Todays Mail call









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I bought a couple of these in Texas last year but as much attention as they've been getting I thought I'd try them again.


----------



## [email protected]

Not much on Churchill’s, but I’ve been wanting to try one of these.


----------



## Arry75

Cigar Fed:
Tat Monster Mash
CH Mason Dixon 2014 north Toro
Jack and Coke

CI

4X'S 5 pack of Southern Draw sampler


----------



## acitalianman13




----------



## lex61

Baby La Haciendas and a freebie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Some treats at my doorstep

Viaje Superhero samplers and Trick or treat sampler


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Arry75 where did you grab those from?


----------



## Arry75

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Arry75 where did you grab those from?


Small batch


----------



## BobP

Cigar King "motherlode" sampler. I think it was a fair deal.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@BobP if you don’t mind me asking what was the cost on the purchase


----------



## BobP

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @BobP if you don’t mind me asking what was the cost on the purchase


I don't mind at all, unless you are going to tell me I over paid! $99, I had a code for $10 off, for signing up on their email list. Seems like it was a good deal. I haven't price checked everything though.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I was Curious because I bought the tat mystery sampler. It was same cost. Wonder what in store for me lol


----------



## BobP

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I was Curious because I bought the tat mystery sampler. It was same cost. Wonder what in store for me lol


lol, I was going to buy the Tat sampler. I created an account and got saw the Padron offer and got sidetracked! Don't forget to post what you get. I initially didn't overly care for Tatuaje at first, but I have developed a liking for them lately. Curious to what you are going to get as well.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’m a tat freak. Have been since the first release of the monster series. Back then it was only a 5 cigar sampler. Now up to 14…they’ve come a long way


----------



## CgarDann

Happy to see this arrived today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Kind of a purchase since I had to buy the wood, but actually a build. Cigar rest made from olive wood.


----------



## Wheels Up

GunnyJ said:


> Kind of a purchase since I had to buy the wood, but actually a build. Cigar rest made from olive wood.
> 
> View attachment 312341
> View attachment 312342
> View attachment 312343


Nice work. I dig it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Nice work. I dig it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@ Wheels Up i am enjoying the one you sent me. Thank You again!
In fact my girl was over the other night. And she picked it up and says.
Why does it say Junk Works on it. Its actually pretty nice.


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @ Wheels Up i am enjoying the one you sent me. Thank You again!
> In fact my girl was over the other night. And she picked it up and says.
> Why does it say Junk Works on it. Its actually pretty nice.


I'm glad you're enjoying it!

It's branded Junk|Works for a couple of reasons. For one, I'm an aviation lover and it's a tongue-in-cheek reference to the Lockheed Skunk Works division https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_Works . I've jokingly referenced my low-budget wood shop as the "Junk Works R&D Lab" ever since I put it in... I think my wife still doesn't know why, but the joke is primarily for my amusement anyway. Also, the ashtrays were all made out of scrap butcher block counter top material left over from when I remodeled my kitchen in 2012, and I like it when something that was junk... now works.


----------



## Rondo

One man’s junk is another woman’s treasure.


----------



## Arry75

More goodies from CFed
Back From the Dead 21
CH Mason Dixon 14 South
Tatuaje Cojonu 21


----------



## lex61

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Todays mail call from small batch and CFed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@BobP Tat mystery sampler from CK. $99 not bad for $6 and change a stick


----------



## BobP

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 312380
> 
> 
> @BobP Tat mystery sampler from CK. $99 not bad for $6 and change a stick


I like it. I think I may have three of those cigars, so that would work out great for me. I'm digging cigar king so far.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Aimless1

More deliveries on the way










Viaje and Roma Craft


----------



## GunnyJ

After debating with myself about it for a couple of years I finally pulled the trigger on a box of 3000 Maduro's. It's getting increasingly hard to find the Padron X000's anywhere online anymore so I bought them at the local B&M before they go the way of TP, flour, and hand sanitizer for the next 8.3 months 😂


----------



## Arry75

16 pack of Tacos and Small Batch COTM $30 Dollar club


----------



## GunnyJ

New treats arrived today...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’m a fan of the JDN didn’t realize they had lanceros


----------



## GunnyJ

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I’m a fan of the JDN didn’t realize they had lanceros


They were at Cigar Page.


----------



## Aimless1

Today’s CP delivery


----------



## BobP

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 312470
> 
> Today’s CP delivery


Scorcher madness?


----------



## Aimless1

BobP said:


> Scorcher madness?


More or less. My OCD kicked in and I decided to fill holes in my collection. More to follow this week.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Aimless1

CK Fuente motherlode + Chateau Fuente











CK Davidoff motherlode


----------



## Aimless1

CK Fuente motherlode


View attachment 312508


CK Davidoff motherlode


----------



## [email protected]

Aimless1 said:


> CK Fuente motherlode + Chateau Fuente
> 
> 
> View attachment 312508
> 
> 
> CK Davidoff motherlode
> 
> 
> View attachment 312509



That AF group is incredible! I don’t know enough about Davidoff.... but I might have to pick up one of those motherloads!


----------



## BobP

You guys need to stay away from those "motherlodes". 

At least let me grab another one before you clean them out.


----------



## Rondo

Nice looking smokes.


----------



## Aimless1

CB partagas Legend. At $3 ea a staple in my humidor










CK LFD motherlode










CK Plasencia motherlode


----------



## [email protected]

I read the specs, but I guess I really wasn’t expecting this monstrosity ..... a 660 for comparison.


----------



## bearinvt

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 312530
> View attachment 312531
> 
> 
> I read the specs, but I guess I really wasn’t expecting this monstrosity ..... a 660 for comparison.


One of those might get you through a whole shift.


----------



## Aimless1

CK Illusione motherlode


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At this price i could not say no. lol


*Padron Cigars 2021 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!*padron-motherload-2021-pack1$109.95 USD*$109.95 USD*​

*Subtotal:*​*$109.95 USD*​

*Coupon Code (WELCOME10):*​*-$10.00 USD*​

*Shipping:*​*$0.00 USD*​

*Tax:*​*$0.00 USD*​

*Grand Total:*​*$99.95 USD*​

Payment Method:​Visa / AMEX / Discover / MasterCard​
*Cigarking.com*


----------



## Aimless1

I just got done ordering that motherlode.


----------



## GunnyJ

You zany people keep bringing new, unheard of sticks to the table so I'm trying to add some uniqueness (from Neptune Cigar):

Diesel Sunday Gravy (love the name)
Gran Habano Persian King Maduro Tiger
Harvester Connecticut
Drunk Chicken Mother Clucker (another great name)
Tatuaje Avion 12


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At this price i could not say no. lol
> 
> 
> *Padron Cigars 2021 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!*padron-motherload-2021-pack1$109.95 USD*$109.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Subtotal:*​*$109.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Coupon Code (WELCOME10):*​*-$10.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Shipping:*​*$0.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Tax:*​*$0.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Grand Total:*​*$99.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> Payment Method:​Visa / AMEX / Discover / MasterCard​
> *Cigarking.com*


Awesome! I think it's one heck of a deal. 

Two signs of the end of days:

Grocery store was out of whipped cream.
Tony is spending more time on the NC side of the forum.


----------



## CgarDann

Luckily SBC VIP sale is only every 4 months or so. Otherwise I would need a second job 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Awesome! I think it's one heck of a deal.
> 
> Two signs of the end of days:
> 
> Grocery store was out of whipped cream.
> Tony is spending more time on the NC side of the forum.


You know bought and marked shipped on Sunday the 7th.
Has not even been picked up by the post office yet.
Boy are they a broken machine LOL!


----------



## Arry75

CFed COTM and the Cigar King Motherload. I like BobPs selection better


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

It’s kinda cool that not all motherloads are the same


----------



## Arry75

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> It’s kinda cool that not all motherloads are the same


I guess you’re right but I was looking forward to that FR 85.


----------



## Arry75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At this price i could not say no. lol
> 
> 
> *Padron Cigars 2021 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!*padron-motherload-2021-pack1$109.95 USD*$109.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Subtotal:*​*$109.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Coupon Code (WELCOME10):*​*-$10.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Shipping:*​*$0.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Tax:*​*$0.00 USD*​
> 
> 
> *Grand Total:*​*$99.95 USD*​
> 
> 
> Payment Method:​Visa / AMEX / Discover / MasterCard​
> *Cigarking.com*


Did you get yours yet? If so whatcha got?


----------



## Rondo

30% off shipped from a Swiss vendor I’ve used for years.


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> 30% off shipped from a Swiss vendor I’ve used for years.
> 
> View attachment 312700


That is beautiful


----------



## Aimless1

Nice surprise in the mail today. 

CK Padron motherlode


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> Did you get yours yet? If so whatcha got?


Tracking says should land Monday.
I will post a picture.
When it lands.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Arrived yesterday. 60 ring gauge sampler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> Did you get yours yet? If so whatcha got?


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Just arrived. I like samplers because there's so much to choose from so they help narrow down my choices, often presenting a brands better selection, and they come at a discount. It's through samplers where I discover smokes that I like.


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Arry75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 312739


Looks to be the same as Aimless… Interesting how they mix and match, BobP got the FR 85, I ended up with 11 sticks and unless I am mistaken you and Aimless have the same sampler. I guess this is kind of fun; we should do this again! I need to make some room though as my storage spots are bursting at the seams


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’m down. For the next round lol


----------



## Arry75

5ver of OSOK Cabron and box of Jeremy Jack El Chapo


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne 3 Kingdoms


----------



## GunnyJ

When Cigar Page said they were selling a "10 pack" of Melanio Figurado's for some weird reason I wasn't expecting a box (probably the $81 price tag).










And with this purchase it is official...I need a bigger humidor!!!


----------



## Arry75

GunnyJ said:


> When Cigar Page said they were selling a "10 pack" of Melanio Figurado's for some weird reason I wasn't expecting a box (probably the $81 price tag).
> 
> View attachment 312866
> 
> 
> And with this purchase it is official...I need a bigger humidor!!!


Time to start a Sistema system!


----------



## GunnyJ

Arry75 said:


> Time to start a Sistema system!


Or maybe I should stop buying cigars for awhile...


----------



## Arry75

GunnyJ said:


> Or maybe I should stop buying cigars for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 312874


Lol, ya good luck with that! This time last year I had one 400ct wooden humidor. I’ve since added another 150 ct wooden humidor and 6 Sistema systems and now they are basically bursting at the seams. I have an order with 20 sticks due in on Monday and I am going to have to get creative to fit them. I will probably remove a tray from one of them and see how much room that frees up


----------



## GunnyJ

Arry75 said:


> Lol, ya good luck with that! This time last year I had one 400ct wooden humidor. I’ve since added another 150 ct wooden humidor and 6 Sistema systems and now they are basically bursting at the seems. I have an order with 20 sticks due in on Monday and I am going to have to get creative to fit them. I will probably remove a tray from one of them and see how much room that frees up


I hear ya...400 count Whynter - full. 100 count desktop - full. 25 count desktop - full. 2 (small) tupperdors - full. 3 20 count humi-jars - full. 

It's a terrible problem.


----------



## Arry75

GunnyJ said:


> I hear ya...400 count Whynter - full. 100 count desktop - full. 25 count desktop - full. 2 (small) tupperdors - full. 3 20 count humi-jars - full.
> 
> It's a terrible problem.


 Oh my, I see you're hopeless too...for shame

😀


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Just to jump on this band wagon real fast. 5 months ago when I joined. I only had big red…cigars multiply like bunnies


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

How are those Bill Hatchets. Was gonna get some from a B&M but deciddd not too since I knew nothing about them


----------



## bowhunter444

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> How are those Bill Hatchets. Was gonna get some from a B&M but deciddd not too since I knew nothing about them


Haven't tried them yet my B&M keeps their cigars at 70rh so gonna give them a little rest before I light one up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown Toro
Stolen Throne Call to Arms Corona
Leche de Mama Maduro 21


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Oh my, I see you're hopeless too...for shame


“Smoking Cigars is a Hobby, Buying Them is an Addiction” 

—Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> “Smoking Cigars is a Hobby, Buying Them is an Addiction”
> 
> —Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this quote! And on that note:

Local B&M


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M got a shipment of Fuentes in grabbed these.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

I made a couple purchases the last 2 weeks.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Olecharlie said:


> I made a couple purchases the last 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul there. I keep missing out on those Opus X/RP/Arturo samplers. 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Recent order.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Where are you guys finding these Opus X samplers at?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Did a little holiday shopping, 2 on right were freebies


----------



## lex61

Fox Black Friday Mystery Sampler. Five cigars I’ve never had and may not have otherwise bought. The lancero will find a place in my humidor along with a few other lanceros that I may never smoke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Where are you guys finding these Opus X samplers at?


I don’t know where Charles got his specifically but they are always released around Christmas time and your best B & M should be stocked right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don’t know where Charles got his specifically but they are always released around Christmas time and your best B & M should be stocked right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best time to buy em. Just gotta be right place, right time. Unfortunately for those of us here in MI, local B&M's kinda suck with this stuff. Best chance is online.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Humphrey's Ghost there is only one problem with that…my nearest B&M for cigars only is an hour and a half from me. Everything else is small (I mean small) humidors in head shops. 5 head shops in my town, not a single “cigar” store for aficionados. I need to find some “rare” Fuentes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Humphrey's Ghost there is only one problem with that…my nearest B&M for cigars only is an hour and a half from me. Everything else is small (I mean small) humidors in head shops. 5 head shops in my town, not a single “cigar” store for aficionados. I need to find some “rare” Fuentes.


Try Tampa Sweethearts or other major online vendors this time of year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

I second Tampa Sweethearts, it's actually owned by the Fuentes. I once put an order in through their website and something went wrong. A man claiming to be Arturo Fuente himself called me on a personal cell phone to fix the issue. The gentleman was seriosly so kind and told me to save his number if I need him to call...Class act 

Latest today from local


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’ve never heard of them. I’ll give them a look tonight and see what I can spy lol


----------



## Arry75

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I’ve never heard of them. I’ll give them a look tonight and see what I can spy lol


As of this posting they don’t Have anything listed on their site with Anejo or Opus. They usually will have samplers or singles/boxes of Anejo soon and samplers with Opus as well..









Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Co. - Powered by Network Solutions.


Tampa Sweethearts - Home



www.tampasweethearts.com


----------



## MattT

Street Tacos sampler.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Where are you guys finding these Opus X samplers at?


I purchase mine from a friend. Pretty hard to find at a decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

lex61 said:


> Fox Black Friday Mystery Sampler. Five cigars I’ve never had and may not have otherwise bought. The lancero will find a place in my humidor along with a few other lanceros that I may never smoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Give those lanceros a shot. Personally I think they're an underrated/undervalued vitola. They are usually a pretty darn good representation of a blend and if smoked slowly can last at least an hour. I wish my B&M would carry them, but they don't sell well so he doesn't. Top shelf of my humidor is packed with 'em.


----------



## GunnyJ

If you're looking for a mild-medium stick you can't go wrong with Excalibur. The Oliva 2nds Liga MLM are some pretty good smokes for the shop/yard.


----------



## Rondo

Hoarding


----------



## MattT

A little restock and some new friends.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Zombie Farmer, Davidoff Chefs edition. BWS Hive Sampler and COTM from Cigar Federation


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Hoarding
> 
> View attachment 313228


Can’t blame you. I found a fiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Spent the weekend in Concord, NH and my wife spotted Castro’s Back Room down a side street. She’s a good wing mate!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Olecharlie how are those benedictions? I kinda want to try some


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I may have made a mistake with those Diggers...I didn't realize they weighed 1.63 pounds each! Guess I'll have a tomahawk for dinner before smoking one...


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> I may have made a mistake with those Diggers...I didn't realize they weighed 1.63 pounds each! Guess I'll have a tomahawk for dinner before smoking one...
> 
> View attachment 313391
> 
> 
> View attachment 313390


But you are in for a treat... I think they are much better than the meleanios.


----------



## GunnyJ

zcziggy said:


> But you are in for a treat... I think they are much better than the meleanios.


I do like LFD's...those two are now laying down for a long cedar nap.


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 313369


Very Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Bobby!!!!!!
Missed you.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Bobby!!!!!!
> Missed you.


Like a long lost brother stumbled in for Christmas. Glad to see ya Bobby

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> Like a long lost brother stumbled in for Christmas. Glad to see ya Bobby
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He was able to climb out of the rabbit hole
It’s our job to pull him back in
Already tempting him with some Bishop’s Blend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Murcielago

Forgot I ordered these.










Bishops Blend


----------



## Arry75

Few things from Small Batch


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Shark sampler from Cigar King


----------



## lex61




----------



## Arry75

A couple more fivers from SB


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife funded lol, I had to have a box of these. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

First foray into Viaje


----------



## CrustyCat

I have some Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio on the way. I like these a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

I think the wife actually loves me. Black Works Studios Hive Collection.


----------



## bowhunter444

Small delivery from Small Batch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

[email protected] said:


> I think the wife actually loves me. Black Works Studios Hive Collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 313560


This one made me laugh....my wife used to buy me cigars...pre kids...when we were younger....

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Had to pick up a another box.....

it’s a weakness.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM


----------



## acitalianman13

Arry75 said:


> Small Batch $30 COTM
> 
> View attachment 313695


Just received this aswell pretty happy with this months selection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

acitalianman13 said:


> Just received this aswell pretty happy with this months selection!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently the COTM at SB isn’t static. Someone posted on Reddit this as their COTM for December:











I was actually looking forward to trying the HVC Black Friday so Iwas a little disappointed to learn that they switch the samplers. I thought they limited subscriptions to avoid that? Anyone know if the $50 one basically is the same as the $30 version with more cigars or just a “higher” caliber selection?


----------



## lex61

Rung by rung…


----------



## GunnyJ

New Years present arrived today:


----------



## jmt8706

CrustyCat said:


> I have some Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio on the way. I like these a lot.


They pair well with a strong black coffee.


----------



## GunnyJ

Next purchase...I couldn't help it with The Egg, it was on sale, it's ridiculous, why not...


----------



## GunnyJ

And also delivered - the Cigar Page Box of Crappola:

1 jar of humidification beads
1 pair of pink camo sunglasses (?)
3 pair of some kinda socks (?)
1 Ducks Unlimited keychain
1 Browning keychain
1 Browning emblem (with adhesive backing)
1 Catchin' Deers hat
1 torch lighter
1 Vertigo guillotine / V cutter combo
1 fiver of Oliva G
1 4 stick sampler of Victor Calvo
1 4 stick sampler from Greycliff
1 fiver of some smokes, the foot band says "Vintage 2005"

All delivered for a paltry $49.


----------



## Rondo

@GunnyJ for the love of God, Brother, don’t smoke that egg.


----------



## GunnyJ

Rondo said:


> @GunnyJ for the love of God, Brother, don’t smoke that egg.


Why, do they suck? It's not like it's The Woody by Oscar...


----------



## bearinvt

The result of seeing too many SBC holiday promotion emails.


----------



## jmt8706

Just a box of Joya Black cigarillos.


----------



## haegejc

Tat sampler. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@haegejc is that a CK mystery sampler


----------



## bowhunter444

Took a ride to Hamburg PA today as I got a bunch of gift cards for Cabelas. Had to stop at Cigars International as its right next door to Cabelas. Its suprising how much more they have instore than on their website.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

How could they possibly have more in store? Blows my mind, unless they don’t have enough stock to support the online demand


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Took a ride to Hamburg PA today as I got a bunch of gift cards for Cabelas. Had to stop at Cigars International as its right next door to Cabelas. Its suprising how much more they have instore than on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've been to both of the Bethlehem locations but never got as far as Hamburg. For a man that lives in a cigar shop desert it's a real treat to go into a place like that. Nice haul!


----------



## Rondo

@bowhunter444 that's cigar pron, Brother


----------



## GunnyJ

Drove by Drums PA today so I stopped in at the Best Cigar Pub (home of Best Cigar Prices). After all of the recent talk about Jacob's Ladder I had to get one. It looked _really_ lonely on the counter all by itself so I picked up the others...didn't want to but I felt it was the right and just thing to do. The shopping humidor isn't huge but it is really nice, spotless, and all of the cigars look pristine. And if you're looking for something that's not in the humidor but in the warehouse they'll fetch it for you.


----------



## bowhunter444

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> How could they possibly have more in store? Blows my mind, unless they don’t have enough stock to support the online demand


They dont list a lot of brands on their website that they have in stock at the store. Vaije is one that isn't listed on web but instore had a large selection. Also never seen bishops blend listed online yet they had a full stock of them on shelf.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

CI caught me off guard with my last box Of Green Hornet, 20% code, free shipping, and they tossed in a $20 gift card, box ended up being around $115. I hadn’t seen anything by BWS there before.


----------



## BobP

haegejc said:


> Tat sampler.
> 
> View attachment 313859
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might have to give that a try..


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Todays PO delivery from CFed


----------



## [email protected]

5vers of Persian King Maduro and Natural 

Now, do I let em rest of light one up tonight at the detail 

hopefully this will be the hardest decision I have to make today.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] you gotta light one up tonight. Then let them rest. Gotta know if it’s better ROTT or rested


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Arry75

CFED COTM


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@OneStrangeOne i could be wrong yet I’m pretty sure they sent the ME ll and Havana VI to the wrong address. It’s ok though I’ll PM you my address. Heck I’ll even cover shipping


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @OneStrangeOne i could be wrong yet I’m pretty sure they sent the ME ll and Havana VI to the wrong address. It’s ok though I’ll PM you my address. Heck I’ll even cover shipping


I was happy to see these back in stock, I consider these basic staples and was getting dangerously low, seems like most all of the etailers were out for quite a while.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page had a nice deal on Caldwell samplers and Oliva G's (had to get some Tuefelhunds)...


----------



## [email protected]

I really wanted to try some of those Caldwells....but blew my budget for the quarter....


----------



## GunnyJ

And in the first 13 days? Gonna be a long 2.5 months until Q2...


----------



## [email protected]

My Green Hornet Box and the 15 Persian Kings

and oh yeah, today my daughter hit my police unit so rather than go through my insurance......I’m paying out of pocket.....






GunnyJ said:


> And in the first 13 days? Gonna be a long 2.5 months until Q2...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

A buddy of mine hit me up and said if you send me some money I’ll open my humidor. He’s a good friend!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Had one at my local B&M and had to buy a box as they only come out every three years
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

A few Fivers to try from Cigar Fed.


----------



## GunnyJ

Today's USPS (On a Sunday? 6 degrees and snow??) delivery from Famous Smoke...


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ebnash




----------



## ebnash

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> A buddy of mine hit me up and said if you send me some money I’ll open my humidor. He’s a good friend!!
> 
> View attachment 313940


Please let me know where I can send my money...


----------



## GunnyJ

Found some packages in the mailbox...it's like Christmas!


----------



## Arry75

Joining you guys with a box of Amazon and some BLK WKS Intergalactic


----------



## Aimless1

Add me to the list


----------



## GunnyJ

My girlfriend went to Florida last weekend and all I got were these lousy cigars...










Seriously...just look at what was in that box...










She's a keeper!!!


----------



## ebnash

A Fiver test of these led to a box hunt that took me 4 pages deep on a Google search.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## lex61

I got cigar buying duty for an upcoming golf trip. Here’s my harvest over the last few weeks. Only a subset of these will make the trip.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@lex61 how long y’all golfing for lol


----------



## Kopuffer

Had to save up for a good while, but was finally able to buy a box of these fries!


----------



## MattT

Finally got my hands on a Fuente RP. Part of the CRA sampler along with some other really nice HTF's.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## ebnash

MattT said:


> Finally got my hands on a Fuente RP. Part of the CRA sampler along with some other really nice HTF's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm jealous of the Rare Pink


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@MattT im curious about the Padron and tat mostly. Gotta let us know how they are


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> Nice! I'm jealous of the Rare Pink





https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/limited-release/cra-2021-sampler/



Still [email protected] @ebnash 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## heloguy

$45 at my local B&M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Couple packages arrived today, good thing they beat the storm

Small Batch $30 COTM










Small Batch VIP Welcome package










CAO Amazon Basin ( cause you guys are bad influences) and few other stragglers


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@TheRealQuincy whats in the VIP package?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @TheRealQuincy whats in the VIP package?


It’s a 6 month membership to Small Batch which gives you a larger discount on items than normal, exclusive discounts on brands and advanced noticed and ability to purchase limited and rare cigars. If you spend a certain amount in the 6 months they will refund you the membership fee in reward points. They also sent the box of Davidoffs as a welcome gift. So I figured I’ll give it a try and see how I like it.









Small Batch VIP Membership


** Six month VIP Membership - Discounts can't be applied **




www.smallbatchcigar.com


----------



## Gumby-cr

Box of UC 10 Toro from cigarpage


----------



## Arry75

Buttery Popcorn


----------



## Olecharlie

Its been too long since I had these

5 Dominican and 2 Ecuadorian 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stopped by my local this afternoon,,,


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM January 22


----------



## Wheels Up

Never had a Davidoff, so I decided to explore a little.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

BLK WKS INTERGALACTIC


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Viaje 
-Carolina Reaper
-Amuse Bouche II
-Late Harvest
-Late Harvest Hang Time


----------



## ebnash

Wheels Up said:


> Never had a Davidoff, so I decided to explore a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm in the same boat as you, never having smoked a Davidoff. I might have smoked one of the Late Hours a few years back, but didn't consider this a traditional Davidoff. I have also been looking at this same 12 Stick Box, or considering trying the Small Batch Blind Davidoff sampler. Kind of interesting, because you basically tell Small Batch how much money you want to spend, and they put together a sampler pack for you and it sounds like they hook you up when you choose this option...

Looking forward to your thoughts on any of the traditional Davidoff offerings from your Gift Selection Box.

I've had lounge buddies telling me for years to just buy some and try them, and keep for special occasion smokes...


----------



## [email protected]

Found a hella good price on a box of these. I’d normally never buy a box of something I’d never smoked, but I haven’t found anything by BWS that I didn’t like.


----------



## AlexRivera

Grabbed a few of the Caldwell Lost & Found…


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Grabbed a few Davidoff LEs from SmallBatch


----------



## ebnash

Hyprocritical 10 Pack. Swore I'd never buy another EZ/Nomad best tobacco we've ever smoked release, but the last few years of these have been really good. I might smoke 1 in a few weeks, but the rest go away for at least a year.


----------



## [email protected]

The Ladders presentation weigh about 3lbs a piece.
Cigar Page’s buy one get one offering. The 300 Manos have about 3-4 years age on them.


----------



## jmt8706

Famous smoke cigarillos, and some not cubans.


----------



## GunnyJ

Some mediocre samplers were delivered today 🤣...


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> The Ladders presentation weigh about 3lbs a piece.
> Cigar Page’s buy one get one offering. The 300 Manos have about 3-4 years age on them.
> 
> View attachment 314457


Somebody else liked CP offer on those 300 Manos


----------



## [email protected]

That seemed like quite the good deal. Almost buying the 300 Manos and getting the Kudzu and those walking stick sized Jacobs Ladders free.


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> That seemed like quite the good deal. Almost buying the 300 Manos and getting the Kudzu and those walking stick sized Jacobs Ladders free.


It was...on top of that...I liked them (even ROTT)


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’m curious about those JLs not gonna lie


----------



## Aimless1

Couple from a local liquor store that has a small walk-in humidor.









Came home to a delivery.


----------



## Rondo

That’s a great find @[email protected]


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Couple from a local liquor store that has a small walk-in humidor.
> View attachment 314485
> 
> 
> Came home to a delivery.
> 
> View attachment 314486
> 
> View attachment 314487
> 
> View attachment 314488


That Curly head on the top of the first pic is a great solid budget stick. I have mine in candela.


----------



## ebnash

[email protected] said:


> The Ladders presentation weigh about 3lbs a piece.
> Cigar Page’s buy one get one offering. The 300 Manos have about 3-4 years age on them.
> 
> View attachment 314457


AM I reading correctly that those are 9" cigars??? I'd have to take a vacation day to smoke one of those!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch delivery


----------



## [email protected]

ebnash said:


> AM I reading correctly that those are 9" cigars??? I'd have to take a vacation day to smoke one of those!


The description suggest a 3 hour smoke time.

bit longer than my normal smoke for sure.


----------



## bowhunter444

CFed delivery today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Another Viaje sampler 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ok. No more buying


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> Ok. No more buying
> 
> View attachment 314549


----------



## Arry75

[email protected] said:


> Ok. No more buying
> 
> View attachment 314549


Ya, good luck with that!


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch mail call


----------



## jmt8706

[email protected]om said:


> Ok. No more buying
> 
> View attachment 314549


I've said that too in the past. Never works. 🤣


----------



## Arry75

Cigar Federation COTM Feb.2022


----------



## [email protected]

ok, serious this time.
No more

Robusto Jacobs Ladder.


----------



## lex61

I couldn't pass on a bargain price for a sampler of some cigars I've been wanting to try anyway. On a side note, CigarPage has upped their shipping game. I used to routinely wait a week to 10 days for a delivery from them, but I ordered these on Sunday night and they showed up today.


----------



## jmt8706

lex61 said:


> I couldn't pass on a bargain price for a sampler of some cigars I've been wanting to try anyway. On a side note, CigarPage has upped their shipping game. I used to routinely wait a week to 10 days for a delivery from them, but I ordered these on Sunday night and they showed up today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 314665


CP and Famous Smoke Shop have turned into the Go-to sites for me. CP is awesome.


----------



## Arry75

Delivery from CFed... The ten starting from the left were their Valentines day sampler for 48 bucks.I think I did ok


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

CigarKing Viaje Skull and Bones sampler


----------



## heloguy

I’m really digging the Camacho’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Figured I’d give these an opportunity. 
For science, of course.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

A pair of new samplers to try out


----------



## GunnyJ

Finally arrived after the USPS put a three day "hold" on them...


----------



## jmt8706

heloguy said:


> I’m really digging the Camacho’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recommend the Camacho American Barrel Aged cigar.


----------



## heloguy

jmt8706 said:


> I recommend the Camacho American Barrel Aged cigar.


I love those. Very good cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I didn't want to buy this Oliva sampler but the guys at Cigar Page said "Come on, you _know _you want one...$70 and it's all yours." "Throw in that fancy cutter for $5", says I. "Sure thing pal."










Then this other guy goes "Psst...hey buddy, I hear youse lookin' for Oliva's. Yer in luck, I gots jes' the thing for youse." I didn't want to buy it this either but he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## jmt8706

GunnyJ said:


> I didn't want to buy this Oliva sampler but the guys at Cigar Page said "Come on, you _know _you want one...$70 and it's all yours." "Throw in that fancy cutter for $5", says I. "Sure thing pal."
> 
> View attachment 314922
> 
> 
> Then this other guy goes "Psst...hey buddy, I hear youse lookin' for Oliva's. Yer in luck, I gots jes' the thing for youse." I didn't want to buy it this either but he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> View attachment 314923
> 
> 
> View attachment 314924


Hard to turn down a deal from CP.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM March 2022


----------



## GunnyJ

Today's delivery from Watch City Cigar.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM for March 2022











Local B&M haul yesterday


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Arry75 said:


> Small Batch $50 COTM for March 2022
> 
> View attachment 314995
> 
> 
> 
> Local B&M haul yesterday
> 
> View attachment 314996


I see you did what I did, dropped the $30 CoTM and picked up the $50, this was mine this month










Also picked up these for little over $4 each


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Few new pick ups


----------



## UBC03

TheRealQuincy said:


> Few new pick ups
> 
> View attachment 315111
> 
> 
> View attachment 315112


Those'll work out just fine when I win the bracket contest... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

UBC03 said:


> Those'll work out just fine when I win the bracket contest... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha yeah if they last that long 😁


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> Those'll work out just fine when I win the bracket contest... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Because you almost always do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

TheRealQuincy said:


> I see you did what I did, dropped the $30 CoTM and picked up the $50, this was mine this month
> 
> View attachment 315031
> 
> 
> Also picked up these for little over $4 each
> 
> View attachment 315032


Our $50 samplers are completely different save for the Football...


----------



## Arry75

The Romas are from my local B&M and the rest is the CFed COTM 3/2022


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has been real generous with the $30 samplers of Caldwell's lately...


----------



## Arry75

Aganorsa Leaf


----------



## lex61

Summer is coming. A box for on the golf course and 10 more for after the round with a beer on the patio. Plus a Fox freebie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GunnyJ

How am I supposed to afford a couple gallons of gas when Cigar Page keeps putting these samplers on sale? I guess I really don't _need _gas since they're delivered...


----------



## Arry75

Cigar King Padron secret motherload with 2 "special" gifts. A single torch lighter and a barber brush lol


----------



## Aimless1

GunnyJ said:


> How am I supposed to afford a couple gallons of gas when Cigar Page keeps putting these samplers on sale? I guess I really don't _need _gas since they're delivered...
> 
> View attachment 315259



Finally turned off notifications from CP. Habit forming 🙀😀


----------



## Rondo

@Arry75 I'm pretty sure that’s a Plume Brush


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> @Arry75 I'm pretty sure that’s a Plume Brush


Well I’ll be, I hadn’t thought of that! That makes much more sense! Thanks Rondo!


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch Delivery! They are the best in the industry when it comes to shipping. I am in NY and they are in California and with their free shipping I always have my order in a couple of days. Certainly quicker than the bigger names only two states over in PA and some of those from TX where it's mostly 6-7 days after "pending acceptance " for 3 days at the PO


----------



## zcziggy

Look!!! I just got the "best of Gurkha" sampler from Cigar Page...


----------



## ebnash

Been buying a bit the last couple weeks. Still more on the way...

Mil Dias Magicos









Davidoff Sampler X 2









Mil Dias Edmundos 









Privada Cigar Club Cuban Daquiri + 2 freebies they sent along


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

BLTC Memento Mori Robusto


----------



## GunnyJ

@Aimless1 that stuff is trash...all trash I tell ya! Fortunately for you I am running a special on proper trash cigar disposal. Send them to me now and I will dispose of them using an environmentally friendly combustion disposal process. But wait, there's more... 🤣


----------



## Aimless1

GunnyJ said:


> @Aimless1 that stuff is trash...all trash I tell ya! Fortunately for you I am running a special on proper trash cigar disposal. Send them to me now and I will dispose of them using an environmentally friendly combustion disposal process. But wait, there's more... 🤣


No doubt I get to pay for postage too. Sweet deal


----------



## GunnyJ

Aimless1 said:


> No doubt I get to pay for postage too. Sweet deal


That's right...for ONLY four easy installments of $39.99 I'll take care of this for you. Shipping and handling extra. Improper disposal may cause anxiety or a sudden urge to update a Phonolog. Ask your doctor if this is right for you.


----------



## ebnash

3 More Boxes of Magicos


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

You’ve almost pressured me into getting a few of those to try.....


ebnash said:


> 3 More Boxes of Magicos
> View attachment 315454


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ

Delivery from Perfect Cigar Blend...


----------



## bowhunter444

Todays CFED delivery









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bowhunter444 said:


> Todays CFED delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those Rorschachs are underrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Those Rorschachs are underrated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are in my book.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

04/2022 Small Batch $30 COTM club


----------



## [email protected]

Ole CI had a clearance sale in CAO Mayans. With a little discount code these were $40 shipped and came with a $25 gift card. Figured worth a shot. 

And found some Killer Bees for less than $4 each.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Tried to stay away from buying more, but with the help of you guys I couldn’t stay away from the Momento Mori which lead to other purchases 










Warped La Colmena 










Casdagli Traditional Grand Cafe in Natural and Maduro


----------



## lex61

This place is chock-full of enablers. You know who you are.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

lex61 said:


> This place is chock-full of enablers. You know who you are.
> 
> View attachment 315653


You must be talking about @Rondo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM 4/22


----------



## Arry75

Mmore goodies from Small Batch

10 Firewalkers
5 Black Friday
5 Hotcakes


----------



## GunnyJ

And we have a winner - Black Cat cigars has the first three cigars in the Sunday Gravy line up so I was able to finally get the Rosamarino (and add some Pecorino to my box). Only took a month and a half to find them. Still haven't seen Gabagool yet but it was supposedly released on the first.


----------



## Olecharlie

3 new releases by Regina, rolled by Noel Rojas in Nicaragua. 
Sumatra, Habano and Maduro 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

been a long 5yrs but their back!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 315797
> 
> 
> been a long 5yrs but their back!!


Different blend however


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Humphrey's Ghost this is facts. Hopefully in a few months they will be close to the originals


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> 3 new releases by Regina, rolled by Noel Rojas in Nicaragua.
> Sumatra, Habano and Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice grab!


----------



## bearinvt

I love those daily SBC specials that roll through my wheelhouse.


----------



## Arry75

CFed COTM April 22


----------



## bearinvt

A fiver of each vitola available from CFed


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> A fiver of each vitola available from CFed
> View attachment 315871


Go ahead and restock now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TheRealQuincy said:


> Tried to stay away from buying more, but with the help of you guys I couldn’t stay away from the Momento Mori which lead to other purchases
> 
> View attachment 315620
> 
> 
> Warped La Colmena
> 
> View attachment 315621
> 
> 
> Casdagli Traditional Grand Cafe in Natural and Maduro
> 
> View attachment 315622


Love most Casdagli stuff how are these if you smoked them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

CgarDann said:


> Love most Casdagli stuff how are these if you smoked them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t tried one yet, but Ive seen a couple highly regarded reviews from separate people praising them so I had to jump on it to see for myself


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Love most Casdagli stuff how are these if you smoked them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back, man...


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M here on Amelia Island Florida called "The Waterwheel". I love this place and hit it up whenever I am here


----------



## jmt8706

Look at that box date on the Hoyo's


----------



## bowhunter444

Todays Mail call









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

My latest paltry purchase (compared to some of youse guys...)


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Zombie sampler from Cigar King


----------



## lex61

Magic Toast because of the recent AB thread
Serino because they’re good
Paris Midnight because… just because


----------



## Rondo

@lex61 you’ll enjoy those Serino.


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Look at that box date on the Hoyo's
> 
> 
> View attachment 315964
> 
> View attachment 315965
> 
> View attachment 315966
> 
> View attachment 315967


The hoyo dark Sumatra is amazing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TheRealQuincy said:


> Haven’t tried one yet, but Ive seen a couple highly regarded reviews from separate people praising them so I had to jump on it to see for myself


Those look really good Dan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> The hoyo dark Sumatra is amazing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like them.


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> I really like them.


I have 27 left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM May 2022


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

Small Batch COTM $50 for May 2022


----------



## TX Cigar

Small order from CI with a free hat.


----------



## [email protected]

Finally get to see what it’s all about. And delivered on Cinco De Mayo.....it’s as though it’s meant to be.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Still waiting for the other street tacos to come out
Barbacoa was supposed to be the first of three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Still waiting for the other street tacos to come out
> Barbacoa was supposed to be the first of three
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Noel on April 9th the next release is called Carnitas and will be a Connecticut wrapper. No date that I’m aware of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> According to Noel on April 9th the next release is called Carnitas and will be a Connecticut wrapper. No date that I’m aware of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure hope he changes his mind on that wrapper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Latest Cigar Page purchase...


----------



## GunnyJ

UPS just delivered a box of goodness (or should this be posted in "The Menu"?)...


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> UPS just delivered a box of goodness (or should this be posted in "The Menu"?)...
> 
> View attachment 316538


Only if you had bought a tensky of red meat lovers also.


----------



## GunnyJ

zcziggy said:


> Only if you had bought a tensky of red meat lovers also.


----------



## Arry75

Cfed COTM 5/22


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

quick lil 50 cigar pick up


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call from Fox Cigars









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch Free shipping from CA to NY sent Thursday and have it today, can't beat that!


----------



## TX Cigar

Little order from JR.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM for May 2022


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM June 2022


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Event cigars, Reserva 1898 exclusive for event only.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

little delivery today


----------



## ChrisBB

Delivery from luxury cigar club. I went back and added the black bombs. Lol.









I also bought the padron "motherlode" from cigarking. I could get a pic if anyone was interested in what they're giving out now.


----------



## Arry75

CFed COTM June 2022, 10 pack of Jail Bait and a fiver of Emilio LJZ 2022


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Romacraft Craft 2022
Very unique and interesting looking cigars, wonder how the flavors will change throughout


----------



## Rondo

Warped Motherload Flight +free Padron 
$92 shipped from the King.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Warped Motherload Flight +free Padron
> $92 shipped from the King.
> 
> View attachment 317131


Those companions are the best thing Gellis has done in some time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Early Father’s Day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Davidoff Anny. #3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My favorite sub $5 smoke.


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> Early Father’s Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the Plasencia Alma whatever boxes. I just find them to be so beautifully presented.


----------



## ChrisBB

This is more. Novelty purchase then anything. Ii like it. I made an offer on cigar international make an offer of $40. Ended up being right around $50 after taxes and shipping.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

went to dinner in Greenville. Stoped by a local B&M. Figured I’d show some love


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## GunnyJ

I met local singles in my area…smokin' hot singles...CP's cigar dating service hooked me up with some of the most attractive local singles... 😄


----------



## Arry75

Padron Anniversary 64 Imperial 10er


----------



## jmt8706

Boveda restock, and southern draw samplers









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

EZ Brass Knuckles Secret Weapon


----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex’s *







*

@jmt8706 those are some serious Bovida


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Got the lanceros I wanted. Added some whiskey row because I wanted to try them. The AVOs are just good solid smokes so why not










The wife surprised me with a late Father’s Day gift. I thought it was strange when we went to SC that she wanted a pic of the cigars I got from the B&M. She searched each one and said this was the best deal. Box for 150, with box purchase you got a 15 cigar AB sampler and slim wallet for free. I think she did well


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Illusione La Grande Classe Rex’s *
> View attachment 317403
> *
> 
> @jmt8706 those are some serious Bovida


I couldn't pass up the deal for a restock lol


----------



## jmt8706

Took a chance on Cigar page and ordered their Southern Draw Mystery sampler. Also got another cigar caddy, probably order another.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch 30$ COTM for June 2022


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@jmt8706 how much was the sampler just curious


----------



## Arry75

Wrong forum


----------



## jmt8706

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @jmt8706 how much was the sampler just curious


Invoice says $69


----------



## TX Cigar

Fox cigar delivery.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM July 2022


----------



## GunnyJ

There I was, minding my own business, then the packages show up...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## deke




----------



## Rondo

Looking forward to my first Hotcake.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With cc prices going up I'm heading back into these tats for my quick smokes


----------



## Arry75

CFed COTM July 2022


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin Barba Amarilla.


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## jmt8706

CAO Black restock










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I restocked on my cargars, Davidoff mini cigarillos, and CI tossed in a free Davidoff 
Bar & Gar set. Nothing spectacular but I’ll load it with Gurks and Beam, bring it to my poker games and picnics. People who know nothing about cigars will like it.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> I restocked on my cargars, Davidoff mini cigarillos, and CI tossed in a free Davidoff
> Bar & Gar set. Nothing spectacular but I’ll load it with Gurks and Beam, bring it to my poker games and picnics. People who know nothing about cigars will like it.
> 
> View attachment 317822


You are mean...I know a little about cigars and I like it....


----------



## bearinvt

Took advantage of some Cigar Page deals. I’ve never bought overruns before but for 2 bucks a stick I decided to take a chance. It looks like those are going to need some rest cuz the one I tried tonight wouldn’t burn.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> I restocked on my cargars, Davidoff mini cigarillos, and CI tossed in a free Davidoff
> Bar & Gar set. Nothing spectacular but I’ll load it with Gurks and Beam, bring it to my poker games and picnics. People who know nothing about cigars will like it.


You’ve got gurks?


----------



## Arry75

Delete


----------



## Nate334

This is my most recent purchase of various cigars from b&m’s and cp, mostly trying to broaden my horizons and the 149’s are my first “wow” stick and what started me down the slippery slope


----------



## jmt8706

Nate334 said:


> This is my most recent purchase of various cigars from b&m’s and cp, mostly trying to broaden my horizons and the 149’s are my first “wow” stick and what started me down the slippery slope
> View attachment 317897


I've had a good bit of those. The 1875 Nicaragua is a very good cigar as is the Punch Clasico, The Oliva's...hell, I'll just say you have a good eye for good smokes.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Geisha sampler x's 2 from Small Batch


----------



## [email protected]

Cigar Page’s Singles in your area sale.

Black Label Trading Company Santa Muerte Barrio Santo Corona Gorda (quite the mouthful)


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> Cigar Page’s Singles in your area sale.
> 
> Black Label Trading Company Santa Muerte Barrio Santo Corona Gorda (quite the mouthful)
> View attachment 317931


Probably BL’s most underrated cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Nate334 said:


> This is my most recent purchase of various cigars from b&m’s and cp, mostly trying to broaden my horizons and the 149’s are my first “wow” stick and what started me down the slippery slope
> View attachment 317897


I tried the 149 and thought it was fantastic!


----------



## Arry75

[email protected] said:


> Cigar Page’s Singles in your area sale.
> 
> Black Label Trading Company Santa Muerte Barrio Santo Corona Gorda (quite the mouthful)
> View attachment 317931


huh, never heard of them….have to seek them out!


----------



## [email protected]

Neither had I, just like the Killer Bee Connecticut that’s being re-released. Looking forward to both of them!

and the Killer Bee Shaolin


----------



## Nate334

Made the mistake of visiting a new(to me) b&m “just to look”…








In my defense the humidor was at 65 and they had great prices…..factory’s we’re 2.99 figured I’d try ‘em out
Edit:box was free too


----------



## jmt8706

Nate334 said:


> Made the mistake of visiting a new(to me) b&m “just to look”…
> View attachment 317945
> 
> In my defense the humidor was at 65 and they had great prices…..factory’s we’re 2.99 figured I’d try ‘em out
> Edit:box was free too


That Fuente curly head is a cheap and solid cigar 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate334

jmt8706 said:


> That Fuente curly head is a cheap and solid cigar
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


I’m really looking forward to it, the one problem with buying lots of cigars is picking one to try first


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## Bird-Dog

Warped Nicotina - After posting my first encounter with these in the WRUS thread and bringing home a couple of "to-gos" from the local cigar shop just a few days ago, I decided I'd better get a box. Really can't say enough good things about this cigar, if you like 'em strong. And some Warped offerings tend to come and go, never to be seen again. First NC box purchase for me in quite a while. Well rewarded with good pricing and lightning fast shipping from SBC.


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

That’s a bundle of beauty.


----------



## tfkirk

Never had an All Saints. Bought from a great BOTL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Back view. Can’t wait to dig in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Las Calaveras 2022 with some friends from SB


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Las Calaveras 2022 with some friends from SB
> View attachment 318020
> 
> View attachment 318019
> 
> View attachment 318021


What is the unbanded cigar in the second pic?


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> What is the unbanded cigar in the second pic?


It is The CH Le Pattissier. It has a band on the foot that is brown. I have another one somewhere and have yet to try them..









Le Pâtissier


If asked to rank my favorite line from Crowned Heads to date, the Le Carême might well be my favorite. It really depends on whether it is fair to consider




 halfwheel.com


----------



## GunnyJ

Christmas in July...the latest Sunday Gravy round.


----------



## jmt8706

GunnyJ said:


> Christmas in July...the latest Sunday Gravy round.
> 
> View attachment 318038


So, what is the sunday gravy?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

A tenner of this year’s release. My first LC purchase. I think, given the toasty cross country trip they just took and the 72 RH moisturizer that hitchhiked with them, they deserve a nap. I just might join them in that endeavor.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

A tenner from Fox cigar









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First post in a while. Latest. Some from Auctioneer; some from CP and some from UG. 








































The unnamed are some of the Espinosa Chocolate bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Good to see ya Mario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

jmt8706 said:


> So, what is the sunday gravy?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


They're limited release cigars by Diesel. Limited, as in they just don't make a lot, not the "ultra-super-rare-premium" hype you sometimes see. They release new blends every three or four months and they sell in 10 packs from $43 to $50. I've found them all to be pretty solid smokes for the price. I usually find them at Neptune Cigar and Black Cat Cigar. The two Grappa packs I just picked up were from Black Cat and they shipped those out quick. 

These are also sold as singles, so if you're making a purchase consider trying one.


----------



## bearinvt

Good to hear from you and nice selection of sticks Mario.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch COTM $30 late July 2022


----------



## Rondo

Nice sticks. IMO, they shouldn’t be putting lost and founds in there. You should know what you’re smoking.


----------



## ChrisBB

Picked up a few cigars at the local lottery store. They didn't have the archetypes last time I went. Tbh I didn't know if they ever changed there stock. So I was happy to see some different cigars in there today. They have the nat Sherman's but that's the only place I can find them. Never had this one. I think I'm the only one that buys them from there. I'm not sure why there is a $2 price difference on the archetypes though. Lol


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Nice package today.


----------



## Nate334




----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM August 2022


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

I think I got this stick at the 2018 JR Smokin' in the Carolina's but I'm not sure. It was decent but (for me) like most Viaje's I wouldn't go out of my way to get another, especially since the price on the tag said $13. Given the price, I'm sure I got it at some kind of promotion...I'm not the type to just drop $13 on one stick for the heck of it...


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call from Small Batch









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

bowhunter444 said:


> Today's mail call from Small Batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Are the Anastasia's worth it in your opinion? Everywhere online I see is charging like $25 a piece. 😬. When you get in that price range they're going against some pretty stellar cigars.


----------



## bowhunter444

ChrisBB said:


> Are the Anastasia's worth it in your opinion? Everywhere online I see is charging like $25 a piece.


I'll let you know in a couple week after they get some rest haven't smoked one yet 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

$30 cotm on the left side. Not much different then what's posted earlier. Just a different lost and found and of course less cigars. I'm happy with it.

The other 3 on the right I picked up from a store earlier. The one in the middle is cohiba Nicaragua n45
I always feel like I'm overpaying when I buy singles.


----------



## ChrisBB

My last little haul for a bit. This was what I got for my birthday coming up. I love the original NICA Rustica and can't wait to try the Adobe. The I think the Fuentes were just on my bucket list. Even though I just heard of the casa Fuente recently. The LCA's were impulse buys. Really excited to try the Privada Blanc and Bleu. Kinda wish I would've ordered another one of those instead of the 2 SUBTERRANEO MERCURY.


----------



## Arry75

CFED COTM August 2022


----------



## Pius X

Liga Privada No 9
Liga Privada T52
Drew Estates Maduro
Drew Estates 10
5 packs.

First purchase in 4 years. I've still got too many cigars 🤣. Someone might be getting hit soon


----------



## jmt8706

ChrisBB said:


> View attachment 318305
> 
> My last little haul for a bit. This was what I got for my birthday coming up. I love the original NICA Rustica and can't wait to try the Adobe. The I think the Fuentes were just on my bucket list. Even though I just heard of the casa Fuente recently. The LCA's were impulse buys. Really excited to try the Privada Blanc and Bleu. Kinda wish I would've ordered another one of those instead of the 2 SUBTERRANEO MERCURY.


Nice collection, and happy almost birthday


----------



## TX Cigar

From JR.


----------



## [email protected]

Also from JR
Corona to go along with the Robusto


----------



## tfkirk

Last 3/4 smoked today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

T52 coronaviva
No 9 toro
Undercrown robustos and 10 yr


----------



## Arry75

Finally!!! Rojas Street Taco Carnitas!


----------



## Pius X

Rewarded myself at the B&M for all the overtime I worked this week. All of these have been on my list


----------



## [email protected]

had to give them a go after the rave reviews!


----------



## Arry75

Bishops Blend 2022


----------



## bearinvt

Jumped on the Carnitas bus.


----------



## [email protected]

finally found a box!


----------



## Arry75

First order from Fox cigars and it came with some freebies! Very Happy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> First order from Fox cigars and it came with some freebies! Very Happy
> 
> View attachment 318582
> 
> 
> View attachment 318581


Fox is up near the top for vendors
Although I don’t often want the freebies they send
I have a whole Tupper of fox freebies that I’ll never smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Free is free and are perfect followup sticks when you are not quite ready for bed!😁


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 318592


Pipes and cigars had all 3 vitola at 15% off yesterday, no tax and free ship. I had a box in my cart yesterday and decided to sleep on it. Snooze you loose, all sold out now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Omerta & Puro both had them last time I checked
No discounts though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> First order from Fox cigars and it came with some freebies! Very Happy
> 
> View attachment 318582
> 
> 
> View attachment 318581


I've had all of those feeebie cigars. The punch is a fav.


----------



## Pius X

Feral flying pig 5pk and Mi Querida 5pk


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM for late August 2022


----------



## bearinvt

These got here yesterday from CFed


----------



## bowhunter444

Orders from Fox and Cfed came today
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

just got to Knoxville. Figured I’d show some love to a B&M. Haven’t had the tuxtula. The cigar rest was free gotta love talking to ppl lol


----------



## Pius X

Hopped aboard the hype train 🚆 🌮


----------



## Fusion

My first Cigar purchase for quite a while, stocking back up on my fav $5 stick BV560


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

found this swag pack on the Corona site. $40 shipped with 3 “new” unbranded cigars. You also get entries into the “door prizes” for the virtual event. I needed the 3 finger holder and who couldn’t use another flask. Let’s just see if my luck keeps going and I win something


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM September 2022


----------



## Mich_smoker

Burnt ends and blending session.


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin Sakakahn










That's it for awhile, I promise! Seriously, I am out of room! I cancelled my COTM subscriptions so that's a start! Right?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Dunbartin Sakakahn
> 
> View attachment 318919
> 
> 
> That's it for awhile, I promise! Seriously, I am out of room! I cancelled my COTM subscriptions so that's a start! Right?


In seven years on this forum, I’ve never heard that one before
Uh huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> In seven years on this forum, I’ve never heard that one before
> Uh huh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## bearinvt

There were only 9 of the 3 kingdoms out of the 10 I ordered from CFed. When I contacted them they promised to send the last one along with a hitchhiker for my troubles. Done and done. Excellent service imo.
However, I don’t recognize the hitchhiker. Does anyone know what it is?









Edit: CFed tells me it is one of their exclusives called "The storm is upon us". I'll try to remember to describe it when I light it up.


----------



## Olecharlie

I’ve been patiently awaiting on the arrival of NR UB, finally it’s here after being 4 months late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Went to Famous Smoke while I was in the vicinity


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M today









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> That's it for awhile, I promise! Seriously, I am out of room!


I've said that before as well, now I have 5 tupperdors, and many acrylic humidors, and more cigars than I can smoke. 

Which reminds me, I need more cigars lol


----------



## MFTIC

Just some dailies I have enjoyed before.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Had to get this Melanio sampler to try the Melanio Lanceros


----------



## bowhunter444

Today's mail call from Fox cigar









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Well, you were right, this didn't last long...sigh. lol. I did cancel my COTM subscriptions but regreted doing it a few days later.. I was able to rejoin the $30 a month club though and I think if I can get back in the $50 one Ill just do that

$30 Small Batch COTM Late September 2022


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha! I‘m just a cigar smoking human afterall!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

went by @Olecharlie’s local B&M while I was in Nashville just to show some love


----------



## TX Cigar

From Serious cigars.


----------



## Scap

Cigar Page Scorcher from last week.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Pumpkin pie and blending sessions


----------



## Arry75

SB delivery

AL supreme Leaf
La Gloria Cubana 8th street
Foundation Olmec
Foundation Menelik
Rojas Unfinished buisness


----------



## Arry75

Hunting for Rare Pink at the local, no go so got a couple of Alfonso Anejo no 4


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Hunting for Rare Pink at the local, no go so got a couple of Alfonso Anejo no 4
> 
> View attachment 319432


CD had them last time I checked but they go very fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> CD had them last time I checked but they go very fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im guessing CD means this: Buy Premium Cigars Online At Discount Prices & Save

At those prices no thanks  Thank you for the tip though!


----------



## Arry75

CFed delivery, 10er of Back from the Dead 2022 and 5ver Emilio Audiophile


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Im guessing CD means this: Buy Premium Cigars Online At Discount Prices & Save
> 
> At those prices no thanks  Thank you for the tip though!


Lol, they were $19 a couple of days ago
That’s quite a price change
Sorry bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

This place claims they will restock the pinks tomorrow 10/21 if anyone really interested, don’t know when or how long they will be in stock









RARE PINK VINTAGE 1960's SÉRIES


Arturo Fuente Rare Pink Created by the G.O.A.T Carlito Fuente, and inspired by his daughter, Liana Fuente, this exceptional cigar undeniably captures the strength and spirit of the next generation of Fuente. A line created to raise awareness for breast cancer.




fanatixcigarhouse.com


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Lol, they were $19 a couple of days ago
> That’s quite a price change
> Sorry bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again though! I’ll try my local guy again on Saturday


----------



## tacket

Got the hookup from a buddy!










Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

You’ve got a great buddy, there.


----------



## tacket

Rondo said:


> You’ve got a great buddy, there.


Yeah he did me a solid by not price gouging me either.


----------



## Arry75

Local B&M finally put them out... He allowed 3 of each vitola per person and has all the sizes. I find I rarely reach for the smaller sticks when I have them so only went with the SH and Signature..


----------



## tacket

Barberpole Newspaper Bundles from Cigar Luxury. Maaaaaaybe a poor man's AF Between the Lines, we shall see.


----------



## Rondo

I’m leaning toward smaller, one hour smokes these days.


----------



## haegejc

CP delivery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Warped goodness. Famous has now started collecting excise as well as sales tax for the state of MI, $48 for this order. I know that I have nothing to complain about compared to CA, NY or Canada, but it's still a kick in the boys.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mich_smoker said:


> Warped goodness. Famous has now started collecting excise as well as sales tax for the state of MI, $48 for this order. I know that I have nothing to complain about compared to CA, NY or Canada, but it's still a kick in the boys.
> 
> View attachment 319618
> 
> 
> View attachment 319619


Shop somewhere else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Shop somewhere else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda like the old joke, "doctor it hurts when I hold my arm like this......"

It was an auction purchase, so I didn't notice until they shipped. Still a good price, so it's just some griping on my part.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM late October and pickup from my local B&M


----------



## Solo

Wow, Christmas came early for you.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Sale stuff from Mardo


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM early November 2022


----------



## Rondo

Tat Advent calendar. 
Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## lex61

I’ve done all the Black Friday shopping I’m going to do


----------



## Arry75

Fox Cigar delivery..Box of 10 Padron 1926 Anniversary no 1s and some freebies


----------



## Arry75

Cyber Monday score from loal B&M. I have the day off and stopped by my local place after scoring a good deal on these. Fiver of Liga 9s in Toro, fiver Liga 99s in Toro, three Feral Pigs, fiver of HVC 2021 Black Friday, two DE Blackened and lastly a couple of Davidoff Year of the Rabbit. Had to reshuffle stock a bit to get these in homes


----------



## bearinvt

Got back from overseas and found these in the mail sack.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch COTM for late November 2022


----------



## MFTIC

Nice, Had I known the Warped was coming in the COTM i wouldn't have bought a fiver. Hope it's good.


----------



## Rondo

$130 shipped at one of the auction sites.
Wanted a bundle of these for a while after getting a fiver about 5 years ago.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Lirio 2022, upper realm, ortez and Gregorio blenders series'


----------



## Arry75

Scored this box from Cigar Page for $135!


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $30 COTM late December 2022


----------



## LB Wallace

Got the last five Davidoff Dominicana Toros from one of the local shops.


----------



## Arry75

They are in! Picked up from my local shop


----------



## LB Wallace

Trying to develop a taste outside of Dominican filler and Connecticut wrappers so I went with a box of these to commit. I like their business model and crop process.


----------



## Arry75

Small Batch $50 COTM early January 2023


----------



## Scap

Today's haul.


----------



## PRagic

A box of Leather Rose and a box of Caldwell L&F Cakewalk. Trying some different sticks this year.


----------

